# Official World of Warcraft Discussion



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 21, 2006)

Which should I get, the monthly paying in WOW is no problem XD so which is the better game


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Oct 21, 2006)

Personally, playing both GW and WoW, WoW is definitely superior. It just didn't have that fun factor that WoW has for some reason.


----------



## LordPerseus (Oct 21, 2006)

World of Warcraft by far.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 21, 2006)

once you go WoW, its over - GG.
dont ruin your life vegitto-kun


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 21, 2006)

I enjoyed the guild wars trail, ended up playing 7 hours in one go, with a warrior/necromancer at level 14 D: 

Haha after seeing the southpark episode i want to really try it


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2006)

WoW, i got both, wow is just funner.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 21, 2006)

wow is addicting


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 21, 2006)

GW seems to be rather addicting too must be if i played it for 7+ hours XD

was quite fun hitting on poor level 1 monster with 3 level 20 people in your party XD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow is just like 1 crazy big dota game isnt it?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 21, 2006)

1 big dota game?


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Oct 22, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> was quite fun hitting on poor level 1 monster with 3 level 20 people in your party XD



What's even more fun is to have a party of level 60s killing level 10 _players_ and waiting for zergs to come and try kill you, just for them to realize you've escaped.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

Level 60 Orc Ninja said:


> What's even more fun is to have a party of level 60s killing level 10 _players_ and waiting for zergs to come and try kill you, just for them to realize you've escaped.



You can kill players in GW and WoW? and wtf is a zerg?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 22, 2006)

zerg? zerling? starcraft?!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

Starcraft? whazzat?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

Zerg is charging at people *I hate these stupid computer nerdy words*. 
You can kill players in WoW if they choose to fight you or you can go on a "PVP" server and attack whenever you want.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

wtf is a PvP server


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

Person Vs Person. You have a option to pick that or "PvE" which is Person vs Enviroment *AI* but can also face othere players but with permission unless you do matchs, which you get rank for.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 22, 2006)

GW is best known for PvPing, i hear its really fun



Vegitto-kun said:


> Starcraft? whazzat?


hes never played STARCRAFT!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> GW is best known for PvPing, i hear its really fun
> 
> 
> hes never played STARCRAFT!



Yup i never played starcraft,warcraft nor diablo


so generally PvP is the better thing to pick as you fight both the ai monsters AND the people online(with requests)

um can i use my character in guild wars currently in Pvp?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 22, 2006)

yah, you use your characters in PvP
there are many modes in PvP (clanvsclan, etc)

and id like to say that warcraft is the greatest RTS game ever.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

I never bothered playing it, i only played command and conguer


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm not sure if I'd recommend a PvP server to a new player.

Cruising through Stranglethorn at lvl 30 and getting ganked by a lvl 60 isn't very fun.  Granted, I live for random encounters with other players, but the gankfests are tiresome.  I just wish PvP meant I could attack players of my own faction. 

If you like getting ganked or want to kill lowbies yourself, then go PvP.  If you want left alone when you're trying to level then go PvE, you can always sate your thirst for PvP in a Battleground (faction VS faction minigames, like Capture the Flag) anyway.

For what it's worth, _real_ mean go PvP.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 22, 2006)

@vegitto: gank - a surprise attack


----------



## Squire of Fate (Oct 22, 2006)

I'd choose GW > WoW, anyday. Guild Wars is really based on the whole concept of teamwork, there are hardly any quests that you can finish without the help of a party. Out of all the games I've played, Guild Wars probably has one of the best player communities out there.

I've played WoW for a while and it was just not my cup of tea, farmers and people selling items for real money sicken me.

Something I used to play form 9:00am - 4:00am is always good.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

Mecha-Kisame said:


> I'm not sure if I'd recommend a PvP server to a new player.
> 
> Cruising through Stranglethorn at lvl 30 and getting ganked by a lvl 60 isn't very fun.  Granted, I live for random encounters with other players, but the gankfests are tiresome.  I just wish PvP meant I could attack players of my own faction.
> 
> ...




so you can kill anybody on PvP? don't you need to request it first?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 22, 2006)

i think its like an FFA

just a big map with heroes here and there


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Oct 22, 2006)

If the money really dosnt bother you then go for WoW. However Guild Wars is still a very good game that is a great deal at the price  You will enjoy both, but WoW over all the better game (which is to be expected if you are paying so much for it lol)

Personally I play Guild Wars as I gave up on WoW cuz I'm really cheap and poor XD Although I don't regret it as Guild Wars is also really fun


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

whats all your names on guild wars XD me be Vegitto kun


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Oct 22, 2006)

WoW has two factions, Alliance and Horde.  

On PvE, two players of the same faction can consent to a duel, which doesn't actually kill the loser, you just get a "You have defeated Soandso" message.  When a player runs into someone who's of the opposing  faction, one of them has to flag themselves for PvP for the other to engage.  It's like flipping a Please-Kill-Me switch.  After flagging you stay that way for ... five, ten, or fifteen minutes, I forget which, and you can be attacked by any player of the opposing faction.  Once they attack they're flagged as well though, it's like a big chain reaction.  If you go for the allotted time (5, 10, 15 *shrug*) without attacking another player you become unflagged, making you unattackable to them.

In PvP the dueling rule is still there, but there are Alliance and Horde-controlled territories.  These are mostly the starting areas.  When an Alliance player enters Horde Territory, he is flagged for PvP automatically, and vice-versa.  Most of the areas are Contested Territories, meaning no faction controls them, and EVERY player is flagged for PvP upon entering.  Keep in mind members of the same faction can't kill each other, they can only duel.

There aren't any level restrictions for PvP.  Meaning if you're level 10 and in a contested area, a level 60 player can walk by, one-shot you into a grave, and then go on with no penalties (or rewards.)  You won't lose experience or any items for dying though, so the only detriment to you is having to walk back to your corpse.


----------



## Kayo (Oct 22, 2006)

I had WoW but never liked it so I recommend GW. The guys in my class has gone completely insane playing WoW, they are talking about it all the time.

GW also get's a bit boring after a certain point if you haven't found a good guild (which I haven't)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

I randomly joined TDA XDD (the dutch alliance)


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 22, 2006)

GW is a really awsome game. It's just that you need to find a Guild later on, and you need to be very active, or it'll get boring, exactly as Kayo said.


----------



## Taffer (Oct 22, 2006)

Aye, ive got both, but i tend to play WoW more. I like the PvP feature, and the also the presence of RP on the RP servers. Good fun all round.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 22, 2006)

You can get both since one isn't subscription based...and then you'll see which one you like more.

I personally like WoW more because...well it is WoW (yeah the game is itself the answer to play it.)

GW, I played it for awhile, but it got really boring after awhile, and if you own WoW too, the community can get really annoying.

Now the warning about WoW...if I have to make a parrellel it would be that all other games are like pot, something fun to induldge in from time to time, with a few who actually get addicted to it (or think they do). World of Warcraft is like CRACK, you take it your hooked, I mean sure you find a few people who were able to get off of it, but baby that is by far the minority.

The people on here telling you they like GW better...well lets just say they are sprinkles compared to the ocean that is Warcraft. For ever person that told you to play WoW, consider those 100 votes each, everyone who is telling you to play GW...eh, 2 would probably equal 1/4 of a vote. (unless we are treating this like the Senate...but the Senate sux)

Now back on topic...I would get both, but the only Subscription based game I would get is WoW, and a lot of other people agree.

Chart:
(This is going on how much money the Game gets from people who are playing them, since a lot of games ask for the same amount, it is pretty much evident that more people pay to play WoW)

Cartman:
Butters, join the internet sensation that is World of Warcraft before we all kill you.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

WoW FF11 has a nice percentage, higher then i thought anyway.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 22, 2006)

WOW @ the chart

GW belongs in the other 3.3% :S


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Oct 22, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> GW seems to be rather addicting too must be if i played it for 7+ hours XD



7 hours?! Try playing 40 hours straight just to get one piece of armor. Yeah, WoW is if I'm not mistaking, the most addicting game out there. In general of course, other people may disagree, but for the most part, I think it was stated the most addicting. To be honest, it ruined my life for about 3 months, until I quit, realizing I couldn't go on like that anymore. 

Buy WoW if you want to have a years worth of entertainment before you get the slightest bit disinterested. 

And yes I have played GW, WoW > GW.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 22, 2006)

Here you go ... 

This is what WoW does to you...

Nie ma nic w co moglbys wierzyc


Have fun , Im glad I broke the addiction...  


I Looked at this video , makes you think , kids are really addicted!

Worth a Look , Im not telling you not to play it , just check it out.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

I wont get addicted liek that idiot XD


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 22, 2006)

I regret picking up this game honestly .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

people who get addicted to games are mentally weak seriously, i don't see how you could ever get addicted something like warcraft


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 22, 2006)

its like smoking or alcohol i guess :/


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Oct 22, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> WOW @ the chart
> 
> GW belongs in the other 3.3% :S



Read the text under the chart. That goes by the amount of money pulled in my the company from the game. GW dosnt have a monthly fee so its placement on the chart isn't accurate at all as to how many people play it.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 22, 2006)

you mean it ISNT accurate


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Oct 22, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> you mean it ISNT accurate



yes  *fixes*


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 22, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> people who get addicted to games are mentally weak seriously, i don't see how you could ever get addicted something like warcraft



play the game at level 60


----------



## Axeman (Oct 22, 2006)

Both games are splendid, but I prefer GW myself. Much less grindfesty, and it's pvp is much better if you ask me.


----------



## Thandurin (Oct 22, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> play the game at level 60


Because spending 5+ hours with 39 other people in one horribly repetitive dungeon on weekdays is awesome.


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Oct 22, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> people who get addicted to games are mentally weak seriously, i don't see how you could ever get addicted something like warcraft



Yeah you obvisoly have to play it first to say that. I think I'm strong-minded enough to actually break the addiction. That itsself is compareable to breaking a smoking addiction.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 23, 2006)

Axeman said:


> Both games are splendid, but I prefer GW myself. Much less grindfesty, and it's pvp is much better if you ask me.



...What were you doing Grinding in WoW?

That is like the slowest way to level...did you need gold for your mount or something?

Quest/Instance man! Go find Manricks wife or something. The game isn't like southpark, you aren't going to get up 30 levels by killing boars all day.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 23, 2006)

And after a certain level you don't even get exp from them XD


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 23, 2006)

*sigh*

Grinding can be a great way to level in World of Warcraft, but it's not quite as simple as it has been in previous MMOs.  In WoW in order for your grind to be worth while you usually need to be a certain class and a certain build.  For example, ginding on a Shadow Priest SUCKS.  But Discipline Specced priests with some nice spirit gear can actually grind quite well.  DPS classes (ie. hunters, rogues, and mages) seem to fair pretty well grinding moreso than the other classes, but still in order for it to be as good as questing then a good Talent build helps.

Grinding itself goes farther than just the XP grind in World of Warcraft.  For those who reach level 60 it is only the tip of the iceberg.  Once your level 60 you usually consider raiding whether it be 10, 20, or 40 man for gear and other bonuses.  Aside from raiding which I personally detest, there is the PvP  and the Faction grinds.

Grinding PvP can yield some nice Honor system related gear if you spend weeks and weeks of your life trying to reach High Warlord or Grand Marshal.  Or if you can't manage to keep up with that you can still get some nice PvP Faction related gear from the Battlegrounds (Warsong Gulch, Arathi Basin, and Alterac Valley).

I currently am working on a twinked level 29 Rogue.  Grinding BGs for reputation with WSG and AB.  Basically everything you do in the game can be considered a grind in some way or another, but I love PvP so I accept this grind for what it is.

About GW:  Personally, I really don't like this game.  Why?  The PvP.  While the PvP is above many other MMOs in GW I just dont like the way they built the game for it.  The main problem I have with it is the autofollowing garbage.  I don't want to auto follow my enemies when I attack them and I definately dont want them to auto follow me.  My kind of fights have lots of jumping running and whatnot.  I need that freedom.

imo
WoW > GW
Much more to WoW to keep you playing for longer.  And maybe you will get addicted, but isn't that why we play games?  I play games to get drawn in and as long as I enjoy myself I could care less about addiction.

Feel free to ask me any questions about WoW or simply visit .


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 23, 2006)

I hated Guild Wars.  It was so boring compared to WoW.  buy WoW, it's great if you can keep the addiction under control.  

i haven't played it in months because of school, but i really want to again D:


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 23, 2006)

If you're stong minded i don't think you'll get addicted to wow. You'll need very hour to level to 60, and with The expansion coming.... When I noticed i was becoming a litle addicted to the game, I only had more 5 days to reach level 60, I decided some day not to play, i actually don't mind, After the expansion The Plaguelands should be empty for me

I tried the Pvp of GW sometime ago( they had some weekend to try it) and i didn't really like it. But I know nothing of GW.

WoW for me one of the best things ever made, The PVE is incredible really the best thing in game. I DO like the PVP a Lot first time i tried Battlegrounds, I went just to see what it was (Guild Mates were saying it was awsome) And i must say it was really great, i got a litle addicted at first.
The only problem with them it's if you're in a lammes team forget it...


----------



## Sasuke_Power (Oct 23, 2006)

World Of World Craft is definetly the superior in this matter. I love this game. You get to create your own character whos stats and items are saved online and new missions are brought to u courtesy of blizzard on a daily basis, graphics look good, and the game is constantly updated, thus leading to like a neverending good game experience


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 23, 2006)

MC- blows
ZG- Sucks
BWL sucks
AQ20/40 sucks
Naxx - Big money consumer on flasks etc

waste of time , waste of money.

PvP sucks so bad , Cross server BGs? I used to enjoy playing with friends against friends in the same server,  but thats hardly possible anymore.
Wanted Rank 14? sure , give up life and grind 1million honor a week for 2months no stop.

BC in a nutshell , 2 new races .
A lazy attempt to fix both factions by giving them both Faction Only classes " Shammans and Paladins " 
Level 70 , more grindfest
A stupid Honor system
25 Main raids , bye bye 40mans

^IMO

Plain stupid

Id stick to console gaming imo


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 23, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> MC- blows
> ZG- Sucks
> BWL sucks
> AQ20/40 sucks
> ...



In short, you don't like World of Warcraft.  So basically you contributed nothing to the thread by not even mentioning Guild Wars.

I personally don't like raiding, but there are probably millions out there who do still.  Just say you don't like raiding instead of degrading yourself like that.

I honestly never thought I would hear _complaints_ about Cross Realm BGs.  This is probably one of the single greatest additions to the PvP system thus far, unless of course you didn't like BGs to begin with.  Are you trying to put your selfish wants above the _needs_ of millions of players to have more frequent BGs?  Before XRBGs it was common for me to have queues lasting up to 7 hours at times.  That hardly sounds like a casual wait time for the casual MMORPG that is World of Warcraft.  Now if I want to BG I simply jump in the game and queue up and, if not instantly, I am in the battlegroud within minutes.

Tell your friends to get in the same BG instance as you or simply go world PvP  against them.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 23, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> In short, you don't like World of Warcraft.  So basically you contributed nothing to the thread by not even mentioning Guild Wars.
> 
> I personally don't like raiding, but there are probably millions out there who do still.  Just say you don't like raiding instead of degrading yourself like that.
> 
> ...




Judging by your posts , Im guessing you've never stepped into BWL/AQ40 probably not even MC. That's ok , your a casual still clearing Stratholme UBRS etc. Thats cool. 
Casual MMORPG? Who are you kidding? Im not gonna even get into that topic.

No , XBG's ruined everything for my old guild, we couldnt play against our rival guilds on alliance side ( I was horde). We had *INSTANT* queue times but guess what? *We werent having fun *rolling newb pugs and Not to mention WSG *exploiting *assholes.
That did it for me.

Blizzard barely fixed our server from prime time lag ( Shattered Hand) with " new " hardware. 

It was fun during the launch era , since I moved with my old clan from WC3 TFT . After that , it was just a stupid cycle same raiding every night blah blah blah . One day I just quit, realizing how stupid the game really was. I wasnt having fun anymore , EPIX Lewtz!!! wasnt making me a better person in life. I broke the addiction 

I Beat world of warcraft
 


anyways , Ive heard GW had a better Pvp system
Hows that for discussion?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 23, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> Judging by your posts , Im guessing you've never stepped into BWL/AQ40 probably not even MC. That's ok , your a casual still clearing Stratholme UBRS etc. Thats cool.
> Casual MMORPG? Who are you kidding? Im not gonna even get into that topic.
> 
> No , XBG's ruined everything for my old guild, we couldnt play against our rival guilds on alliance side ( I was horde). We had *INSTANT* queue times but guess what? *We werent having fun *rolling newb pugs and Not to mention WSG *exploiting *assholes.
> ...



Go get guild rejected nub.

You ain't eva been on a successful raid in yo life and you ain't evar sen the phat lootz tha ive seen

u a Ne Hunter aint ya! can't get in no guild boy! probably bm speced too. LAWL what a nub

evey1!!!! loo at teh nub!!!!!

LOL CHICKEN LAWL OMGWTF CLUCK CLUCK CHICKEN LAWLS!!111!1!111!1!!!!!!!!11!!


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 23, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> Judging by your posts , Im guessing you've never stepped into BWL/AQ40 probably not even MC. That's ok , your a casual still clearing Stratholme UBRS etc. Thats cool.
> Casual MMORPG? Who are you kidding? Im not gonna even get into that topic.
> 
> No , XBG's ruined everything for my old guild, we couldnt play against our rival guilds on alliance side ( I was horde). We had *INSTANT* queue times but guess what? *We werent having fun *rolling newb pugs and Not to mention WSG *exploiting *assholes.
> ...


No, let's go there.  WoW is a casual MMO.  Disprove me please.

I'm sorry I didn't realize Blizzard was supposed to fix BGs so you can play with the exact people _you_ want whenever _you_ want.  Even though there was thousands/miillions of players with horrible queue times requesting this XRBG system.  But clearly _you_ and your guild are more important than the rest of us players.

Your complainging about the Raid Grind?  I already suggested that maybe you don't like raiding.  I personally can't stand it either, but don't try to put the game down for it.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Oct 23, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Go get guild rejected nub.
> 
> You ain't eva been on a successful raid in yo life and you ain't evar sen the phat lootz tha ive seen
> 
> ...


umm... yeah.

Welll anywayz, I think you would get more enjoyment out of WoW 10-fold. I played GW first, coming out of CoH, and it attracted me because of its free monthly rental. Now dont forget this was only my 2nd MMO, but I really, really, really didnt enjoy GW. 

After that, i went back to CoH, then to the great glory known as WoW. Now, like alot of people, I went to WoW because thats were ALL of my friends that played CoH were going to. So I decided to hop on. 

WoW is more like a real "world" because you trade in between your peers and have your own community. Its like the people are creating a economy that is solely dependent on them. Its just one BIG open world that doesnt have many load times if you are exploring the 2 continents, but there are load times if you are going into instances, battlegrounds, trains etc. Like for example, to get to one place from another, you can take a boat or fly a gryphon and get to see your surrounding on your way from place to place.


Guild Wars is more fast-paced. If I remember correctly, you dont travel between spots, but instead just "click" it on your map. Now you can travel between spots, but it woulod have to be on foot...


Yeah I know, its not exactly un-biased, but there ya go. Take it as you may.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 25, 2006)

people


[/IMG]


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 25, 2006)

I...I can't read the words. Is that Gore or Gave at the end?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 25, 2006)

LOL...yeah Blizzard Uploader does suck. Really anything would be faster, I use Fileplanet, they have all the patches. It should be even faster now since there isn't any new patch.


----------



## Kimimaro (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, I would recommend WoW, unless you're unwilling to play.  I got bored of playing WoW quite early because I couldn't be bothered to pay official servers and went to the private ones.  It really sucks playing alone.  I played Guild Wars for around 800 hours. But after, that, I got too annoyed of it and never played it again. (I only played Prophecies, heard the Factions sucked).


----------



## little nin (Oct 25, 2006)

yeah so wow i guess, not played GW...WoW is dangerous for your social life i must say...

but its fun i guess...


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 25, 2006)

Silent you two! He has already chosen, and there is no turning back...from the dark side.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 25, 2006)

Please give me quick link for the update since file planet is the crappiest thing in this wored


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 25, 2006)

I think you fail to realize how popular WoW is...just type in "World of Warcraft Patch" into  google and you'll get a whole gallery to choose from.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 25, 2006)

installed the patch


omg mpeople im going in =O (starts up the game)

(comes back)


ANOTHER PATCH >_<


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 25, 2006)

a lot of "patches" but they are worth it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 25, 2006)

I had 1.12 but then i t asked me to go to 1.12.1 

but i got it now


BYE BYE ME GO NOW


i hope il like it =D

or should i hope for me not to like it 

XD


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 25, 2006)

Don't be a pussy...roll PvP


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 25, 2006)

Just played it for 2 and abit hours, too bad i have to go to bed XD


I love this game <333 me be human warrior level 6

only thing I dislike is that its sometimes hard to find your objective, in guild was you get a new place marked on the map


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 25, 2006)

Nooo!!

Don't roll Alliance!  That's almost as bad as playing Guild Wars. Q_Q

And yes PvP server or gtfo.

Having trouble with quests from time to time?  Trick 144  Just type in the quest name and you will see all the quest info and if you check out the user comments on the bottom they usually help out a lot.  You will definately be bookmarking that site.  Though most of the time your quest log will indeed tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 25, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> Having trouble with quests from time to time?  Trick 144  Just type in the quest name and you will see all the quest info and if you check out the user comments on the bottom they usually help out a lot.  You will definately be bookmarking that site.  Though most of the time your quest log will indeed tell you everything you need to know.



Gah..I had to do that with my Aqua Form Quest...some of the quest givers give ZERO information on where the hell to go, or what the hell you are actually doing.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 25, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Gah..I had to do that with my Aqua Form Quest...some of the quest givers give ZERO information on where the hell to go, or what the hell you are actually doing.


Yeah there are some quests that do that for the usual intention of making you dig for it a bit.  In your case you were _supposed_ to talk to the townsfolk in Moonglade and find the locations amongst them, but I did the same quest at one point and that's definitely a Thottbot time.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Oct 25, 2006)

One word; World of Warcraft.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 25, 2006)

So where did you role Vegitto? I still got a few alts that I can get up and running. Although if you went on PvP chances are I have a Horde character on it that I won't want to delete to make ally.

Only ally I got is a 60 NE Druid on an RP realm (don't ask...weird friends)

My main is my 60 Orc Warlock (5 peices of Nemesis baby!) and a 53 Orc Shaman(guild needed a healer, but after playing a druid, guess what I hated? Not to mention it fell apart while the Shammy was in it's 30's...but I started to like him but he was really a PvP thing after awhile...) on Firetree.

Firetree's raid scene was pretty lame when I got on, only a Handful in BWL, of course I haven't played since before AQ opened so I am pretty far behind... Since TBC isn't coming out until January I don't know if I should start now, and get my at least the rest of my Tier 2, or just wait for the expansion (I plan to roll a Draeani Shaman anyways).

What do you think Stump? Do you think I will have enough time to get into a good guild, and get some decent DKP to buy my set before the Expan comes out?

Also I got:
47 Tauren Shaman Twisting Nether
39 Undead Priest on Mediev
33 Troll Mage on Frostmane

if you are on any of those Vegitto. (give me your name so I can gank you for being ally)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 25, 2006)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> One word; World of Warcraft.



LOL, quoted for truth.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> So where did you role Vegitto? I still got a few alts that I can get up and running. Although if you went on PvP chances are I have a Horde character on it that I won't want to delete to make ally.
> 
> Only ally I got is a 60 NE Druid on an RP realm (don't ask...weird friends)
> 
> ...



im some realm with a A in the beginning of the name   I got send there automaticly  

School now then when I get home waste my time on WoW


I am happy that people cant steal your exp by stealing your kill (had a level 16 nightelf stalking him killing all monsters he fought)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 26, 2006)

Boooooooo Burning Crusade ain't coming out till January. The only person who is happy about this news is my girlfriend... 

Whoever is planning to reroll when BC comes out, keep in touch with me. My cousin, friends, and I are going to reroll together and probably going to run a guild ourselves, so if interested keep that in mind when BC comes out in January.

Also Vegitto, what class, race, and spec?


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 26, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> What do you think Stump? Do you think I will have enough time to get into a good guild, and get some decent DKP to buy my set before the Expan comes out?



It pretty much depends on the server and the people on it, but if I have time to get my mage to 60 then you would probably have time to get some good raid time in.

Server Bloodscalp:
60 Undead Priest
29 Troll Rogue
13 Undead Mage (getting to 60 before BC comes out)

From my experience thus far the battlegroup for Bloodscalp (recently dubbed "Cyclone") is pretty good at all level brackets, so I think I wanna stick with it.  Can't fucking wait for the team arenas in the expansion.

2v2 PvP Arena


Caverns of Time


Two vids that I recommend about the expansion by some beta testers.

Well Vegitto you don't have to go to the server it recommended to you first if you don't want to.  Chances are that it is a Medium/Low Population server.

Duy, he said he was a Human Warrior and chances are that he doesnt really have much of a spec yet lol.

Going to go lvl my mage now.  Name "Magepls" if anyone happens to want to join on Bloodscalp.


----------



## ctizz36 (Oct 26, 2006)

World of Warcraft is a lot better than Guild Wars


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 26, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> It pretty much depends on the server and the people on it, but if I have time to get my mage to 60 then you would probably have time to get some good raid time in.
> 
> Server Bloodscalp:
> 60 Undead Priest
> ...



PvP hopefully better be reborn once again when the expansion comes.

I heard that world PvP stuff they added was assinine (My friend said him and his Naxx group got bored waiting one time and just took the all the nodes.)

When I was on Firetree some asshat took High Warlord but wouldn't let anyone else get it, it was such BS because the guild he was in helped him get to it, and once he ranked up he just /gquit and refuses to let go. (Undead Rogue too, I'm sure he hasn't gotten a group in awhile).

I decided not to start up again until expansion. My friend reminded me of all the guild bullshit I would have to put up with. People lying saying they got MC down, and can barely get past the first boss. Some on the verge of breaking up anyways. It really sux, and I hate the application process to get into established guilds, especially since I'm a Warlock (I should have rolled a Priest  ). Besides I don't want to risk the chance of being burnt out on WoW when the Expansion comes, since I'm really looking forward to making a new main.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2006)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Boooooooo Burning Crusade ain't coming out till January. The only person who is happy about this news is my girlfriend...
> 
> Whoever is planning to reroll when BC comes out, keep in touch with me. My cousin, friends, and I are going to reroll together and probably going to run a guild ourselves, so if interested keep that in mind when BC comes out in January.
> 
> Also Vegitto, what class, race, and spec?



Liek


human

warrior

wtf is a spec

XD

mi name be Vegittokun <3

(goes to play)


by the way

realm is alonsus


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 26, 2006)

Warrior heh

spec= Your specialization in talents which you get at level 10

I suggest you go Fury/Arms


dont go protection...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 26, 2006)

^A spec is the talent build in which you go for. For warriors it's either you MS (Mortal Strike) Build, Fury Build (Not reccomended if you have shitty gear), and Protection Build.

I had a warrior once, I got him to like 55 and my account ended so here I am now waiting for BC to come out. I would've renewed my account, but Warriors are soooo damn boring. Leveling as a warrior was horrible and slow. They also have crappy soloing skills, so that sucked. The only thing well worth leveling a Warrior is getting him/her good gear and just tear shit up in PvP. Plus having someone heal you in BG is really nice, never got that kind of love as Rogue, lol.

My tip to you Vegitto is try to make a lot of loyal and helpful friends, because once you're level 30 I'm sure you're dying for help to get your Whirlwind weapons. You'll know what I mean.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2006)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^A spec is the talent build in which you go for. For warriors it's either you MS (Mortal Strike) Build, Fury Build (Not reccomended if you have shitty gear), and Protection Build.
> 
> I had a warrior once, I got him to like 55 and my account ended so here I am now waiting for BC to come out. I would've renewed my account, but Warriors are soooo damn boring. Leveling as a warrior was horrible and slow. They also have crappy soloing skills, so that sucked. The only thing well worth leveling a Warrior is getting him/her good gear and just tear shit up in PvP. Plus having someone heal you in BG is really nice, never got that kind of love as Rogue, lol.
> 
> My tip to you Vegitto is try to make a lot of loyal and helpful friends, because once you're level 30 I'm sure you're dying for help to get your Whirlwind weapons. You'll know what I mean.



im nowhere near level 30 XD im only level 8 currently and currently stuck , I cant find some guards that went missing


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 26, 2006)

Ur human right?...I think they will be north of the enterance to Red Ridge...around those stone columns (I don't know...)

You won't get talent points for a few more levels anyways so don't worry about it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Ur human right?...I think they will be north of the enterance to Red Ridge...around those stone columns (I don't know...)
> 
> You won't get talent points for a few more levels anyways so don't worry about it.



Well i found a dead dwarf but nothing happened =/ i went pas heroes vilge or something and all the way north where some sea things killed me


I joined a guild by the way


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 26, 2006)

lol , the 2 dead guards!
go north from where you got the quest , its on the shore " its a red corpse"
the 2nd one is in the murloc camp " annoying gurgling fish"

Trick 144

for your noobieness needs! search quests etc


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes, like I said Thottbot will help you out so ridiculously much in your noobie days and even after.

A thing about Warriors you might want to know that they are the most common class on your server and overall in WoW.

No wonder I didn't recognize your server name.  Your playing on the European servers ;3

And about the fairly new World PvP stuff.  I know for sure that the Eastern Plaguelands stuff is completely useless.  Me and my group of 3 or 4 people can easily just split up and take all four towers if we want to.  As long as BGs exist as they do I really doubt we will see a return to the World PvP.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2006)

Haha, i wish i could play in non european realms XD

And haha wtf 

I was at the inn before I logged of and for some reason some naked female nightelf's and a naked human were dancing ontop of a giant pumpkin while a other naked nightelf and human were reinacting blow jobs

brilliant

i lost my lsocial life now


----------



## Taffer (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh yes, and if your looking to cyber, you'll find plenty of people doing it in the hills around Goldshire. 

95% will be Night Elf females.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 26, 2006)

And 94.9% of those will be Male in RL


----------



## itachi7 (Oct 26, 2006)

war craft is better then guiled wars guiled wars is kinda fun


----------



## MikoWolf (Oct 26, 2006)

btw, thottbot is supposedly run by goldfarmers so i would recommend to use opera or firefox so that your computer doesnt get any virus/spyware whom could log your account name and password.

the same goes for alhakazam or what ever it goes by =P


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 26, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Haha, i wish i could play in non european realms XD
> 
> And haha wtf
> 
> ...



Yeah seriously, I fucking hate Alliance.  Just a bunch of guys irl wanting to be kawaii chicks on the internet.

* don't take this wrong anyone just venting some unending anger for the allies *


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 26, 2006)

MikoWolf said:


> btw, thottbot is supposedly run by goldfarmers so i would recommend to use opera or firefox so that your computer doesnt get any virus/spyware whom could log your account name and password.
> 
> the same goes for alhakazam or what ever it goes by =P



I doubt such a widely used site would be a keylogger...Thotbot has a lot of other sections besides WoW..someone would figure it out.


----------



## Taffer (Oct 26, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> And 94.9% of those will be Male in RL



Heh...forgot to add that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> Yeah seriously, I fucking hate Alliance.  Just a bunch of guys irl wanting to be kawaii chicks on the internet.
> 
> * don't take this wrong anyone just venting some unending anger for the allies *



Alliance looks better then the horde, if any of the horde looked normal I would of picked them XD


I feel like I should of picked paladin  I mean they atleast have close combat AND spells  

Muclocs(or something like that) are fucking bitches   They kept on raping me


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 27, 2006)

Paladin's seem versatile on paper, but in reality most end up just using melee attacks after buffing. Which is all they can pretty much do well, buff. You would not be happy if you are looking to do damage.

A warrior has the tools and the capabilities to do damage and survive the attacks, food and drinks will become less of a bother to gather as you move along the levels. The only downside of the Warrior being you will be very gear dependent. Luckily besides a few asshats you will be first in line for gear most of the time, because you will be valuble as a tank (and when the tanks die, the raid is over anyways).

Don't go Paladin, you will become one of those bastards in denial who whine about Paladins but go on about how great they are when the first sign of "well yeah Pallys do suck" comes on the scene.

DIE PALLYS!!!!!! I AM SO PISSED THEY WILL BE ON THE HORDE...I HAVE ENOUGH TO DEAL WITH SOME UNDEAD ROGUE TRYING TO TELL ME HIS CLASS IS NERFED, I DON'T NEED SOME GAY ELF TELLING ME HE CAN DPS WHEN HE CAN'T!!!!   

whew...thanks for letting me get that out of my system guys


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2006)

And what is DPS ? XD

i found it funny im randomly running past goldshire then suddenly there are guys going "OMG RAID ON SW OMG "

and then some guys going "FOR THE HORDE"

then i saw a bunch of people run past me @_@

I also made friends with a female human priest when we joined in a group to go look for those 2 guards 

its true, priests are so fucking essential XD


----------



## yodadbl07 (Oct 27, 2006)

Gotta Go with the FREEE Guild Wars!

Guild Wars > WOW


----------



## Lancelot (Oct 27, 2006)

WoW > all


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 27, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> And what is DPS ? XD
> 
> i found it funny im randomly running past goldshire then suddenly there are guys going "OMG RAID ON SW OMG "
> 
> ...



DPS means Damage Per Second.  The DPS featured on weapons basially averages the damage you will do based on your weapons attack and attack speed.  Generally DPS is all that matters. but there can be exceptions.  As a Warrior I would say go for DPS over Attack.

Right now you see priests as "essential" but I bet later on your going to be crying about them owning you in PvP.    And just fyi, Druids can also be main healers in groups if they aren't retarded and trying to tank in bear form.

For the Horde!


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 27, 2006)

Orc Rogues FTFW!


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 27, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> DPS means Damage Per Second.  The DPS featured on weapons basially averages the damage you will do based on your weapons attack and attack speed.  Generally DPS is all that matters. but there can be exceptions.  As a Warrior I would say go for DPS over Attack.
> 
> Right now you see priests as "essential" but I bet later on your going to be crying about them owning you in PvP.   *And just fyi, Druids can also be main healers in groups if they aren't retarded and trying to tank in bear form*.
> 
> For the Horde!



I try to tank in bear form


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> I try to tank in bear form



You very evil person  


Oh well me is off to play XD i wonder what level il be when I quit


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 27, 2006)

^My best was leveling my UD Rogue to 60 in less than a month with no guides. I got to level 26 in one day, that's too easy. I had some friends help me run instances right when I'm at level though to get Sword of Omen -> Vanquisher -> Thrash Blade. Other than that I soloed everything myself, I even did almost all of the Elite quests alone. Stealth, Vanish, Sap, Blind, Blade Flurry, and Adrenaline Rush kicked ass while soloing hard quests.

Here's a site for you when you hit 30.
Link removed
On the left go to Guides and you can figure yourself out there.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 27, 2006)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^My best was leveling my UD Rogue to 60 in less than a month with no guides. I got to level 26 in one day, that's too easy. I had some friends help me run instances right when I'm at level though to get Sword of Omen -> Vanquisher -> Thrash Blade. Other than that I soloed everything myself, I even did almost all of the Elite quests alone. Stealth, Vanish, Sap, Blind, Blade Flurry, and Adrenaline Rush kicked ass while soloing hard quests.
> 
> Here's a site for you when you hit 30.
> [Shinsen-Subs]​_Innocent​_Venus​_-​_12​_[865157D9].avi
> On the left go to Guides and you can figure yourself out there.



....
thats pretty impossible...


unless you had all your friends do elite quests for you

Even farmers only hit level 18-19 in one day.


----------



## Thandurin (Oct 27, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Orc Rogues FTFW!


Dwarf rogues are clearly superior. Fat hairy midget ninjas gogogo!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> ....
> thats pretty impossible...
> 
> 
> ...



farmers wha


don't use your hard words against a n00b (boots up game)


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 27, 2006)

Farming is someone who spends there entire time playing hunting after a single type of item

Be it gold, herbs, ore, leather, or some specific item that drops of certain mobs, like the satyr in Felwood that drop Felcloth.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 27, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> farmers wha
> 
> 
> don't use your hard words against a n00b (boots up game)




oops   yep ^ like he said

everyone considers a farmer a " asian farmer " , they are famous for farming items 24/7 and putting them on the AH( Auction Houses) in which they make gold..for the job they are playing ( WoW)

Anyways heres a tip for you , never group with a farmer
why? because they'll ninja!!!!!
how will you know if he/she is a farmer?: Doesnt speak English

ninja= take all your phat lewtz( loots!)


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 27, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> oops   yep ^ like he said
> 
> everyone considers a farmer a " asian farmer " , they are famous for farming items 24/7 and putting them on the AH( Auction Houses) in which they make gold..for the job they are playing ( WoW)
> 
> ...



Actually it is fairly easy to ninja from a farmer as well...thats how I got my Druid 2 shadowcraft items at Strat.

Now this was back when Tier 0 was the shit, so we did both Live and Dead side.

Druid (Me)
Rogue (Him)
Warrior (Leader)
Pally
Pally
Hunter
Hunter
Mage
Warlock
Priest

It was funny because we kept asking him to say something. The first time he said nothing, so I took it and he said "NO" and that was it...we laughed (the rest of the party) and moved on. We came up to the Canon master, kill him, and he drops the mantle. He says his second word for the raid "YES" and we laugh again. The ML says "Yes what?" and we thought he might say something, but he didn't, after awhile one of the hunters said "I think he meant "YES" he already has it". So being the only other one in the raid that relied on Leather...I got new shoulders.

After Live-side we went to Dead for the Baron. By this time a lot of people were pissed with him. He didn't CC (although it wasn't needed in UD Strat) He wouldn't even stealth, he would just run up and hack...I think I only saw him do a few moves, not one finishing move.

We get to the Baron, beat his ass. And guess what drop? SC pants. Everyone was pissed because it was like a 1 in 100 chance on the server, (Beaststalker being the highest drop rate). So he says "YES" over and over. And everyone was like...well screw him. So I get my pants too.

Good day...funny thing is after that WH kilt and spaulders would never drop for me.

I saw him again skinning panthers in deep STV (the panther skin that is rare)...so yeah Farmer.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2006)

YES

XDDD


I got up to level 11 tonight 

done some quests, got a cutlass, some nice armot and shield

Its a day and night difference with being level 9


----------



## Thandurin (Oct 27, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> YES
> 
> XDDD
> 
> ...


Not really, but you do get talents now which is awesome.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2006)

Currently i used my 2 talents in my skill that makes the opponent bleed <33

next should be on my current strongest skill (decrease the rage that it uses)


----------



## Thandurin (Oct 27, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Currently i used my 2 talents in my skill that makes the opponent bleed <33
> 
> next should be on my current strongest skill (decrease the rage that it uses)


Yeah, for leveling i'd get imp heroic strike for now then tactical mastery and keep going down the talents you have access to after you max out imp rend when you reach that point.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2006)

Than, i hate your quote in your signature D:

if level 60 is the cap why are there level 62 NPC's? I mean why are there NPC's in the first place, its not like they fight O_o


----------



## Thandurin (Oct 27, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Than, i hate your quote in your signature D:
> 
> if level 60 is the cap why are there level 62 NPC's? I mean why are there NPC's in the first place, its not like they fight O_o


Lvl 62s are generally ment to be fought by multiple people. There are lots of 60+ mobs currently in game in the higher level instances like Upper Blackrock Spire. And do not doubt the words of NeoDMC, he is wise beyond his years and knows all.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2006)

Thandurin said:


> Lvl 62s are generally ment to be fought by multiple people. There are lots of 60+ mobs currently in game in the higher level instances like Upper Blackrock Spire. And do not doubt the words of NeoDMC, he is wise beyond his years and knows all.



NeoDMC sucks 

i respected him but now I find out he is nothing but a raging sony fanboy


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 27, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> NeoDMC sucks
> 
> i respected him but now I find out he is nothing but a raging sony fanboy



<peeing on a Gamecube>

Huh? Someone say my name?

Anywas 60+ creatures are just creatures 2 levels above. Unless you go to a raid where is says the dragon is like 200+ level, then you can probably take the level 61-62. It would be like taking something 2 levels ahead of you (which you should know that you can if you don't screw up).

Now 60+ Elites?...naw you better just run away. A lot of endgame raids are filled with 60+ Elites.

Only place I know where there is an abundance of none elite 60+ is the Blasted Lands, around the Dark Portal, and the Withering Scar in Winterspring.

Luckily you didn't roll horde actually (I mean not lucky, lucky, but lucky in a way). Since you won't have to deal with Elites really. Horde in Silverpine Forest have to deal with level 20+ Elites (Sons of Argul<sp>). It wouldn't be so bad if there weren't multiple Sons. You won't have to deal with a high level roaming elite, until you get to Duskwood, and even then it is not like you have to seriously deal with him. I spent my 20-30 in Ashenvale when I was an ally, if you aren't on a PvP server it is hella easy...although I remember ganking many a newbs when I was an Orc. Fucking Night Elves.

Wetlands are good, although it is very big, and a lot of areas are high with mobs (raptor areas). Also if you go too far east you end up in an area that is too high.

Right now you should stick with Westfall and Loch Modan if you have wanderlust. Darkshore is really such a crappy zone I wouldn't recommend leveling there, although when you reach 20 you should head to Ashenvale, as the first "real" instance will be open with Black Fathom Deep.

Deadmines are a little too hard for the area it is in, I couldn't complete it till my late 20's and early 30's. Stockades you will probably finish up your first time through so it is worthless, and doesn't really show you how instances work since it is so linear.

Things you should have done by now/should do later

1) Go to Ironforge
2) Explore Dun Morogh to get the exploration exp
3) Begin coordinating quests between Westfal and Loch Modan to double your leveling speed, also to get a feel for the area (You will need it for an Instance in you late 30's)
4) Browse the auction house for upgrades mid-teens as an abundance of green items become available after 15. (AH is your greatest friend)
4) At level 20, head down to the Wetlands and discover Menthil Harbor, take the boat to Kalimdor. (while facing the dock you will want to take the boat on the right, as the boat on the left takes you to Dustwallow Marsh which is late 30's).


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2006)

Well im only level 12 so yeah XD, currently im running around on the westland, fucking level twenty foe 3000(or something) running around

had a fun time running around with 4 females owning shit

I need to collect stuff for a quest, still need murloc eye and something called okra or something

wtf i need to get goretrunk liver but i killed like 50 of them and i still havent found that shit


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 27, 2006)

SAVE

YOUR

MONEY

Be very careful with your money.  Try your best to save about 100 gold by the time you reach 40.  Level 40 is when you are able to get your first mount which isn't exactly cheap.  While you may think level 40 is pretty far away, but really it isn't.  You'll thank me later (:


----------



## Kduff (Oct 28, 2006)

*PvP Players are Whiny Bitches.*

Started WoW two Fridays ago today.  I'm level 25 now.

I'm a Human Warrior, and I've done most everything in Menethil Harbor, Westfall, Darkshore, and Ahenvale.

I'm kind of stuck on where I can go to level some more.  Everywhere I seem to go has either too easy (green to black) quests, or too hard ones that either I can't access at all, or they're red.

Any advice?

Also, save my money for a mount?  You mean I won't be making enough on quests in my late 30's to afford one easily?  That's crazy.  But honestly, I believe it.

Also, people on the PvP servers are fucking whiny bitches.  
Typical PvP Match:
Them: "Ooooh, you're not level 19, 29, 39... etc., why are you on MY server, we're going to lose.  Get off NEWB"

Me - "You're a fucking loser.  I'm here to do something different.  Go jerk off and take a nap, you'll be less bitchy."


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 28, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Also, people on the PvP servers are fucking whiny bitches.
> Typical PvP Match:
> Them: "Ooooh, you're not level 19, 29, 39... etc., why are you on MY server, we're going to lose.  Get off NEWB"
> 
> Me - "You're a fucking loser.  I'm here to do something different.  Go jerk off and take a nap, you'll be less bitchy."


A level 25 I generally don't say anything , but definitely anything lower I will straight up tell them the shouldn't be BGing at that level.  Why?  Becuase it really can just ruin the entire game when a low level play wants to "do something different" and get owned in the battlegrounds basically no matter how hard he tries.  It is in no way hard to level up in World of Warcraft so please just get a decent level before BGing.


----------



## Kduff (Oct 28, 2006)

I can see where you're coming from, but I just started the PvP today (when I got level 25,) and also I have a bunch of high level equipment from my level 60 friends.  And sorry, but it's meant for everyone, not just for people who want to stay at level ()9 all the time.

It may "ruin" it for PvP'ers, but occasionally you want to take a break from the grind, and PvP is a good way to do it.

Also, my goal is to level as much as I can, it's not like I'm going to stay level 25.  I'm just taking a short break from the main game.  I'll probably PvP at every level up to 29, and then when I hit thirty, I'll wait until level 35 or so and start again.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 28, 2006)

have you tried duskwood and redridge quests? 

Grinding is the BEST way to level.. believe or not.

The time you are walking= Time you could be getting XP

at 25 , Grind it out at level 25mobs + good money+loot = Win


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 28, 2006)

I am not lying about reaching 26...well could've been 22 or 23, but I am 100% sure I hit 20 something in one day. Elite quests believe me are quite easy with a Rogue, and I didn't state that I did it right when it was like yellow or red to me. When it was around green or sometimes yellow depending on the mobs that I have to handle, I can take it on. It takes a while and requires some dying here and there, but I get the job done doing these elite quests.

I remember spending a good amount of my time doing the dward elite quest in hillsbrad, it was soooooooo annoying to pull the pats and whatnot, but with some patience and planning I got that done myself too. Like I said, my friends only helped me with getting Sword of Omen, Vanquishers, Thrash Blade, Embrace of the Lycan (took me forever), and one of them gave me Basilisk Hide Pants.

I bought nothing along the way, and carried greens/blues for a while. The only expensive item I bought off the AH was the Hanzo Sword, cause I had a shitty OH. Right when I was 60 I went to UBRS for the first time and got my Dal'Rends MH, w00t w00t, I beat the other rogue with a 94 and he rolled 93. I'm so cool.

During my leveling, I grinded a lot North of Hillsbrad killing Yetis and killing the pirates east of Tanaris. Both however are huge gankfest, but play your cards right and kill them before they kill you. Dare I say it, I corpsecamped their ass for a while, until they leave my grinding spot leaving all loots to me, mwuahhahahahaha. It didn't go so well when they come back with their whole guild though...that's when karma hits me hard.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 28, 2006)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I am not lying about reaching 26...well could've been 22 or 23, but I am 100% sure I hit 20 something in one day. Elite quests believe me are quite easy with a Rogue, and I didn't state that I did it right when it was like yellow or red to me. When it was around green or sometimes yellow depending on the mobs that I have to handle, I can take it on. It takes a while and requires some dying here and there, but I get the job done doing these elite quests.
> 
> I remember spending a good amount of my time doing the dward elite quest in hillsbrad, it was soooooooo annoying to pull the pats and whatnot, but with some patience and planning I got that done myself too. Like I said, my friends only helped me with getting Sword of Omen, Vanquishers, Thrash Blade, Embrace of the Lycan (took me forever), and one of them gave me Basilisk Hide Pants.
> 
> ...



STV= Gankfest ^_^
I see , interesting indeed. I remember just getting level 18 in One day on Alliance side..but horde is hell alot harder after 23+
Horde( 1-22) easy , XRquests+WC grind fest = Win

sigh.. deep inside I wanna play WoW again ,but its taken too much of my time and I broke the addiction. BC next year.... maybe but leveling all over again..................... NO! DAMN! NO

hehe , no more wow for me!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 28, 2006)

^4th...are you listening to yourself?

Give in to WoW, remember all of those great times you PvP and raid with your guild. 

Remember the time when you hit 40 and realized you forgot to hit Sergeant prior to buying your mount, or running short on money to getting your first mount?

Remember hitting 60 and think you beat the game, but really the game just kicked your ass and wants you to play more and start pvping and raiding?

Remember winning that sexy loot off the AH, or finding your first epic?

Join the Burning Crusade and frolic with all of the other WoW freaks in the Outlands.


----------



## ymcauloser (Oct 28, 2006)

I played both and gw left a much better impression. Maybe it was because the races i started off with(Gw-ranger WoW-Gnome warlock) but guildwars just seemed like more fun and the quests were meaningful and of course cinematics.


----------



## Lancelot (Oct 28, 2006)

u can never break free of WoW ! ive tried quite some times always came back


----------



## Thandurin (Oct 28, 2006)

Lancelot said:


> u can never break free of WoW ! ive tried quite some times always came back


I have.


----------



## Cold_Hearted (Oct 28, 2006)

I play WoW. And I recommend it. Just don't get addicted to it. May I know if you are American or do you live in Europe? If you live in Europe, I could come on too yer server and check how are the things going there. 

Still if you are already level 10 or above. Go do some PVP. Loads of fun. But I think I recal that you rolled a Night Elve, that means you are on the Alliance and that means that sadly you shall loose the majority of the Battlegrounds you will fight in your gaming career.

If I may give you some tipps:

- when you will choose proffesions, go for skinning and mining, you will gain money very fast by these proffesions and selling the resources on the Alliance side will be easy
-'specc' into fury/arms like one of the above posters suggested
-find a guild that suits and you will have a great time exploring the beautiful land of Azeroth!
-don't get discouraged if some of the Alliance calls you names like Noob and etc. don't let it get too you, sadly the Alliance side is acting quite immature these days

-don't forget it's a game and most of all HAVE FUN!

-Naxxel level 43 Horde Undead Priest of the server Azjol Nerub: Europe


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 28, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> Grinding is the BEST way to level.. believe or not.



I have to say that I disagree sir.  At least until the 50s I can level much faster questing than I could at grind spots.


----------



## Taffer (Oct 28, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Started WoW two Fridays ago today.  I'm level 25 now.
> 
> I'm a Human Warrior, and I've done most everything in Menethil Harbor, Westfall, Darkshore, and Ahenvale.
> 
> ...



This is a fairly good levelling guide:


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 28, 2006)

I suck at this game hah, I'm a hunter, lvl 13..and I can't kill shit...I mean I can, but without healing, I just die, and my pet only does like 7-12 dmg he's a lvl 13 raptor....I'm a tauren btw...in the barrens.

I'm getting all these red quests and everything else is not showing...either I'm moving too fast, or I'm doing shitty.

either way, when I stick  my pet on my target, and then in the time of my pet near death , I shoot it from the distance and still end up dying..

pets are hard to manage, fuckin' raptor will only eat "meat" , but apparently fish and meat are totally different things.


----------



## Cold_Hearted (Oct 28, 2006)

A tip if you wish to survive Neo, stack with food (Meat and etc. and Watter) and don't wait until your pet dies, but just shoot when your pet is attacking the monster. You will kill the monster much faster and you also won't die. But don't be a hero and try to kill level 14+  monsters.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 28, 2006)

I try to stack with food, but none of the animals in the barrens are dropping the meat...fishing i can do since i picked it up as a secondary profession same with first aid.

so I dunno..wish i could just buy some.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 28, 2006)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^4th...are you listening to yourself?
> 
> Give in to WoW, remember all of those great times you PvP and raid with your guild.
> 
> ...




Indeed I do , I called it my True WoW era only because the feeling was so.. NEW!!! I moved in with my Wc3 guild aka IEL( the only best clan in wc3  )

but , after clearing AQ and stopping at 4H , it doesnt seem fun anymore.
Plus Wii is coming out , and I gotta play Zelda!!!!


----------



## Cold_Hearted (Oct 28, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> I try to stack with food, but none of the animals in the barrens are dropping the meat...fishing i can do since i picked it up as a secondary profession same with first aid.
> 
> so I dunno..wish i could just buy some.




Hoho my friend! You can buy meat for you poor Raptor!  Go into Ogrimmar and when you enter. Just walk further and further and try to keep on the right road. Then you will enter a dark valley. Or a street.  

When you enter it, try to find the stairs that lead onto the upper parts of the street and there scoop around a lil' bit where you will find an Orc that sells cooking merchendise, and plus the merchendise he also sells meat! I will warn you though, that this is very money consuming, so I rather suggest that you farm meat on the Echo Islands of those Tigers theres. You get some material that you can sell for cash and also as a bonus, a lovely piece of meat! 

Hope this helped a bit ...


----------



## Cold_Hearted (Oct 28, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> Indeed I do , I called it my True WoW era only because the feeling was so.. NEW!!! I moved in with my Wc3 guild aka IEL( the only best clan in wc3  )
> 
> but , after clearing AQ and stopping at 4H , it doesnt seem fun anymore.
> Plus Wii is coming out , and I gotta play Zelda!!!!



Nice to see others play games with passion as I do. Can't wait for Wii, nore can't I wait for Zelda.


----------



## AdreneLyne (Oct 29, 2006)

What can I say about WoW. Well, with all the hype and all, me and my friend got it about 2-3 weeks back. I enjoyed it, it was fun. Was being past tense. Not only that, I had many friends already playing who gave me tons of gold, so I was a rich newbie. I have about, 150gold, started with 200gold.

Do I like this game today?

No. I do not. I've seen how the game is, and predicted my future with it (massive addiction, like a past MMO I played.. only for 5 months but, still addiction). So in light of that, today I uninstalled it, threw my cd's in the garbage, and cancelled my subscription. I have too much things going on in life to play WoW, or even get addicted. I know the type of MMORPG it is, and thank lord I was quickly able to foreshadow I won't enjoy this game in the end, and think of it as mindless hours over hours of wasting time.

I'm not saying it's a bad game, I'm saying it's time consuming. Gratz to you guys who can manage your time well and aren't about to graduate in a year. But if you can easily get addicted, I don't recommend it.

My character is just sitting there with all it's gold and items. Am I gonna play it? Nope. Not ever again, and I made sure of that .

I want to keep my life!

*Edit:* Forgot to answer your question, GW FTW! Ironically, I have both. Haven't touched GW in about a month or so, but that's because I've been busy.

GW has lower level cap, so less time concentrating on getting your level up, and also PvP in GW is awesome. To me, it's like CS.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 29, 2006)

damn, wish u were on windrunner and sent me your money


----------



## AdreneLyne (Oct 29, 2006)

Hah, I probably would as my friend's who played didn't care for the gold.

Warsong here.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 29, 2006)

Quest+Grind= the fastest way to level.

I hate people who say grinding is the fastest way to level. Grinding is like...running the ball, sure you control the clock, but are you getting the highest amount of yards?

There are some quests, that will fill up half your bar by just going around talking to people around the world. Hell I got my first 60 by talking to some dude in Stormwind for some guy in the Burning Steppes (granted I had just got done turning the Drakk head quest...)

Don't start saving up for your mount until about 30...your not going to gain much by saving up now, especially when you are a gear dependant warrior. But do save up, not having at least a common mount sux. You might still have to grind after you hit 40 for it, but trust me it helps to have a mount.

I'm one of the lucky wons who always ends up with something I can sell on AH for hella gold. On my Druid I was killing red whelps in Wetlands. Guess what dropped? TWICE!...So I got my gear upgrade and my Nightsaber.

For the newbs, the Baby Dragon Whelp is a pet that used to sell for mucho in AH back in the day.

I remember when I was getting my epic mount, I accidentally bought a common one. So I ended up having to sell it on AH in hopes of getting back most of the profit back. (since without it I wouldn't be able to afford the epic)...that sucked so bad it wasn't even funny  

You'll never hate WoW more than the time you are grinding for an epic mount...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 29, 2006)

^Hahahhaa, I didn't care much about the epic mount, because the only running when I'm 60 really is from Thorium Point to Blackrock Mountain. But the mounts do kick ass in BG, because it's so embarassing going all slow while everyoone is running fast.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 29, 2006)

haha, I would rather have a mount just to have one...and I'm sure when the expansion comes out, they'll b more useful...but I hate walking so a mount is better.

I can't seem to sell off items anymore to vendors, I right click on an item i wanna sell to them, but nothing happens.  this is horrible, cause I have limited bag slots and I need money.

Oh btw, about ZELDA game, I'm just gonna get it for my GC, cause the graphics are about the same on the Wii, and plus I don't need to get a new system to play the only game I wanted from Wii.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 29, 2006)

AdreneLyne said:


> What can I say about WoW. Well, with all the hype and all, me and my friend got it about 2-3 weeks back. I enjoyed it, it was fun. Was being past tense. Not only that, I had many friends already playing who gave me tons of gold, so I was a rich newbie. I have about, 150gold, started with 200gold.
> 
> Do I like this game today?
> 
> ...



People who get addicted are rather...pathetic

I have been playing for 10+ hours a day now and got in my first fight over WoW with my parents =D

Currently I am level 16

I also took part in a raid in the dead mines, got about half way before I had to go to bed >_>;, we were looking for a priest to join us one joined and then went "lol a 15 warrior in this?" and left O_o

while I actually was a huge help with the shredder with my sunder armor

(rest was all level 20+)

When do I get the thing to recharge my rage D:


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> People who get addicted are rather...pathetic
> 
> I have been playing for 10+ hours a day now and got in my first fight over WoW with my parents =D
> 
> ...



Group = 2-5 people
Raid = 6-40 people

And though maybe you felt you did well, I'm pretty sure you weren't very helpful at all.  Depends.

Don't you have a rage generating skill by now?  If you do then that's about as good as it gets.  Most rage will always come from taking and dealing damage.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 29, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> Group = 2-5 people
> Raid = 6-40 people
> 
> And though maybe you felt you did well, I'm pretty sure you weren't very helpful at all.  Depends.
> ...



We were with 10   And they told me that I was usefull , hell they got pissed at the priest guy, then I got invited to join the leader's guild


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 29, 2006)

lol?  sorry I've just never heard of a 10 man VC...


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 29, 2006)

Raiding deadmines? lawl.

Man I forgot how pugging was....I miss PuGs  

They are so much more intresting than with guild mates...because with guildmates you already know how they will react to everything, and you already know you guys are going to win. No fun at all. I like the arguments, the lack of communication, and the wipes that are inherent to PuGs.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 29, 2006)

People need to start using the full perms because stuff like PuGs are like 


chinese


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 29, 2006)

pug = Pick up group.  A group of people who generally don't know each other I guess.

VC = the abbreviation for Deadmines.  VC comes from the name of the final boss, but I don't remember his name right now.  DM on the other hand means Dire Maul, so they had to come up with something else for deadmines.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 29, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> pug = Pick up group.  A group of people who generally don't know each other I guess.
> 
> VC = the abbreviation for Deadmines.  VC comes from the name of the final boss, but I don't remember his name right now.  DM on the other hand means Dire Maul, so they had to come up with something else for deadmines.


ooh

everybody called it DM  

Haha 100% of the groups I am in are PuGs then XD though these days im in groups with people I was in a group with before + people from my guild (europa)

Dead mines was fun <33


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 29, 2006)

I've played both for a while, WoW is way superior by far. A lot bigger fun factor and I just enjoy it more.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 29, 2006)

DM is for Dire Maul man...don't use that in a city or you'll get a bunch of pissed 60's who thought they finally got a Dire Maul group going.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 29, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> DM is for Dire Maul man...don't use that in a city or you'll get a bunch of pissed 60's who thought they finally got a Dire Maul group going.



Apart from two people in stormwind I havent seen any 60's


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 29, 2006)

...lol you are on such a low-pop server it isn't even funny. Blizz really shafts you if you let them pick the server for you. While low-pop may seem like a good idea on paper, Blizz went a little overboard with it, they need to just manually level out the server pops, especially since community is on-hand for all areas of the game unlike other MMO's where the problem with population balance usually comes from the fact that not that many people are playing.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 29, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> ...lol you are on such a low-pop server it isn't even funny. Blizz really shafts you if you let them pick the server for you. While low-pop may seem like a good idea on paper, Blizz went a little overboard with it, they need to just manually level out the server pops, especially since community is on-hand for all areas of the game unlike other MMO's where the problem with population balance usually comes from the fact that not that many people are playing.



I don't really mind the fact that there aren't alot of level 60's on my server or they are just somewhere else


----------



## Thedude556 (Oct 29, 2006)

I play both of them and i have to say WoW is by far the better of the two because of more gameplay options and ability to do more things, unlike just missions and PVP


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 29, 2006)

Wait until you are level 60 looking for a group to go to a 10-15 man raid instance.  Could take hours just to find a good group of the right classes you need.  And then you have to do the instance which usually takes an hours or two.  You will mind. (:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 29, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> Wait until you are level 60 looking for a group to go to a 10-15 man raid instance.  Could take hours just to find a good group of the right classes you need.  And then you have to do the instance which usually takes an hours or two.  You will mind. (:



It will take a veryyyy long time for me to be level 60  

il just change my realm then  

somebody told me to type /pvp don't really know what it did


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 29, 2006)

Where else would they be? You're in the second most important city in the Alliance, on some servers the most important.

Naw, Blizz rolled you on a low-pop, low-60, low chance of experiencing endgame content sever.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 29, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Where else would they be? You're in the second most important city in the Alliance, on some servers the most important.
> 
> Naw, Blizz rolled you on a low-pop, low-60, low chance of experiencing endgame content sever.



And how do i find these things out?


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 29, 2006)

It's pretty hard to find out which servers are the best if your really picky like me.  Some things you can do though is browse the server's forums to see what the people talk about and whatnot, check the server's info, or just go to a high pop server.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 29, 2006)

so there is no way for me to play on a american server?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 29, 2006)

You can...I don't know how, but you can.

Unless you live in Quebec then you're breaking the TOS in relation to you're government's language laws.

Edit:
Actually now that I think about it you're not, because the servers are in America...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 29, 2006)

I liveth in belgium =O

what is grinding? D:


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I liveth in belgium =O
> 
> what is grinding? D:



Killing mobs

mob=anything that attacks you if you get close

By only grinding you are only gathering the natural experience you get from killing something. It is much better to do quests, and grind. Most quests have you grind anyways, so you're getting the double amount of exp for everything you do.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 29, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Killing mobs
> 
> mob=anything that attacks you if you get close
> 
> By only grinding you are only gathering the natural experience you get from killing something. It is much better to do quests, and grind. Most quests have you grind anyways, so you're getting the double amount of exp for everything you do.



I cant really seem to find anymore quests D:

and wtf is up with this


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Oct 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I cant really seem to find anymore quests D:
> 
> and wtf is up with this



There a bunch of different places to train. I just can VC was I was lower. then Stockades. It costs $20(25?) to change servers btw so probably shouldnt' until you 60.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I cant really seem to find anymore quests D:
> 
> and wtf is up with this



???

that screen is so small... what about it?

If you rolled Horde I could tell you just about anything you could possibly want to know about leveling, but I didn't get past Westfall on Alliance because I really hated it that much.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 30, 2006)

You and your 70x70 pics Vegitto  ...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

wtf that pic is 1920 X 120 here wtf


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 30, 2006)

175x109 to me....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

wtf give me some easy to use host since I cant get my ftp login to work anymore =/


----------



## Knight of Fate (Oct 30, 2006)

Why don't you just resize it before hosting? @_@


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

How you mean? I don't really have a clue why fapomatic resizes a 1900 X 1200 file to 70x70 apparently O_o

how about this


----------



## Knight of Fate (Oct 30, 2006)

Maybe 1900 X 1200 is way pass the size limit of the host you're using. Try resizing the screenshot to like...800 x something and see if that works.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

Knight of Fate said:


> Maybe 1900 X 1200 is way pass the size limit of the host you're using. Try resizing the screenshot to like...800 x something and see if that works.



they don't give you a resolution limit only the limit of the file and it seems to work else they would go "wtf bitch this over mah limit" try the link I gave


----------



## Raptor (Oct 30, 2006)

use  >.>  there's no limit there >.>


----------



## Knight of Fate (Oct 30, 2006)

Done =D

*plays GW*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

ok then




what the fuck happened with my model and face and shit


----------



## Knight of Fate (Oct 30, 2006)

I think it might be a glitch, bug or something. Any new patches? But either way, this dang glitch made your character look ghey.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 30, 2006)

Naw...this is a server issue, if more people experience it, Vegitto's server will probably just reboot. Or maybe you need to lower your graphics.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

I will never believe that my computer cant handle WoW on maximum 

this happened after I fought a monster, after a while it fixed itself


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 30, 2006)

Why didn't you add that peice in the descriptiong.

Yell:FALSE ALARM PEOPLE, IT WAS JUST LAG....AGAIN


----------



## AdreneLyne (Oct 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> People who get addicted are rather...pathetic
> 
> I have been playing for 10+ hours a day now and got in my first fight over WoW with my parents =D
> 
> ...



10+ hours a day.. that is addiction! You are addicted yourself


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

AdreneLyne said:


> 10+ hours a day.. that is addiction! You are addicted yourself



I am not

 

nothing wrong with playing the game is there? (starts it up)

What would you guys do


I got a two handed sword with 24-36 damage (10.7 damage per second) with +3 spirit and stamina

or should I use a 17-28 damage (7.8 damage per second) +1 stamina and a 361 defence shield

?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 31, 2006)

^As a warrior, I prefer going dual wield till you get a good 2hander ie Whirlwind. Once you get a hold of the whirlwind weapons, or some other strong 2hander, go for super slow 2handed weapons with a high max damage. That's if you're going for the MS build (highly reccomended).

For leveling before you get Mortal Strike, Whirlwind and all that fun stuff just do sunder armor. Heroic Strike does extra damage, but it has a hidden cost to it. I forgot the math and how many rage you get per slash, but say you get 5, and HS uses 10 rage. You have to swing twice to get 10 rage and to do yor HS. HS waste 10 rage but it takes a place of a normal attack but with extra damage, but you don't get rage from doing it, thus you really used up 15 rage when using HS.

Sunder in the other hand is not a buffed up attack, but it's own seperate instant attack, so keep that in mind when questing and grinding.

Once you're 41 or so that's when you can do more damage.
Charge > Attack > Mortal Strike > Berserker Stance > Attack > Whirlwind > Combat Stance > Attack > Execute

And whenever you get the chance, Overpower.


----------



## AdreneLyne (Oct 31, 2006)

While playing WoW, I seriously thought Warriors are teh suck.. what the hell?

Like I mean I was waiting for this Orc Warrior to finish up killing this mob, so we can duel. He was horrible! He was using a two hand sword, and took forever to kill the guy! He was like lvl 20, they must have some real shit DPS, I thought he was gonna die.. and this was just an average mob.

I was a rogue, and pwned the mob so much easier than him.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 31, 2006)

^Warriors are VERY item dependant compared to a Rogue. During PvE it's natural that a Rogue can out DPS all other classes at soloing. Once a Warrior gets his or her gear they will become killing machines. I was doing horrible world PvPing and whatnot before I got my Stoneslayer from Uldaman. 200 max damage is beastly damage. 

Here's my epic battle with my Warrior. I was level 50ish leveling in Feralas killing ogres. Some random rogue cheap shotted me and some hunter decided to shoot me too. Well, turned around MS the rogue doing a 700+ crit and overpowered him for about 700+ more damage so he died. Intercepted the Hunter and beated his shit too. Then I saw another hunter coming to his aid, charged that foo and kill him too, gg Warrior beefiness.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 31, 2006)

AdreneLyne said:


> While playing WoW, I seriously thought Warriors are teh suck.. what the hell?
> 
> Like I mean I was waiting for this Orc Warrior to finish up killing this mob, so we can duel. He was horrible! He was using a two hand sword, and took forever to kill the guy! He was like lvl 20, they must have some real shit DPS, I thought he was gonna die.. and this was just an average mob.
> 
> I was a rogue, and pwned the mob so much easier than him.



Simple answer he sucked ass and must of had a crappy two hand sword 


even though im only level 16 i killed level 18 harvest reapers within seconds with my two handed sword

Duy don't you need to be level 20 to get dual wield? 

I areth level 17 currently


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 31, 2006)

^Was it?

I can't remember, but sunder amor anyways, lol.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah DW is at 20.

I would have to say that all the classes in World of Warcraft are very balanced for PvP.  Hell even druids have potential, but you barely ever see a skilled druid out there.  Most are just MOONFIRE LOL.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 31, 2006)

Your server must suck pretty bad then Stumpy...forgot to tell me that you were playing with a bunch of nubs ...maybe that makes you a noob...NOOOOOOB!

/pokes Stumpy

Only smart people play druids...they are inherently better than other people on a genetic level...sort of the master race so to speak. If you are a Gundam Seed fan, they are coordinators and you are some newb natural.

Only druids go to heaven


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 31, 2006)

Is it me or do people in a group that have a higher level always try to do whatever they wanted to do? I mean im in the redridge mountains and was about to do the solomon quest so fine i join a group with a level 19 dwarf warrior and a level 21 and 23 night elf warriors those two guys always kept on trying to do the tharil quest =/ in the end we just left since we all just kept on dieing and dieing


im gonna be level 19 soon and I found my very first shoulder armor =O


----------



## AdreneLyne (Oct 31, 2006)

^You're so bloody addicted. lol

Took me a while for lvl 19


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 31, 2006)

AdreneLyne said:


> ^You're so bloody addicted. lol
> 
> Took me a while for lvl 19



I am not, i didn't play it two days ago :amazed 


then I had a long rested status so i got nice exp


pic from the group I was in XD which had odd results when a random guy transformed my character into


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 31, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Your server must suck pretty bad then Stumpy...forgot to tell me that you were playing with a bunch of nubs ...maybe that makes you a noob...NOOOOOOB!
> 
> /pokes Stumpy
> 
> ...



/pat

Did I offend you poor little druid? 

It's not my server.  It's the entire battlegroup Cyclone.  I doubt other groups are very different.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 31, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> /pat
> 
> Did I offend you poor little druid?
> 
> It's not my server.  It's the entire battlegroup Cyclone.  I doubt other groups are very different.



 But I can do a lot of other stuff too!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 31, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> But I can do a lot of other stuff too!



Druids are kul they can transform in kitties <3


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 31, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Druids are kul they can transform in kitties <3



/purr

Yeah...and when TBC comes out I'll get Mangle!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 31, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> /purr
> 
> Yeah...and when TBC comes out I'll get Mangle!



I hate how mages lack healing spells >(

People


WoW is taking over my mind, at night I am coming up ways to get through some mines and what level i will be the next day and shit D=

Tommorow im gonna try to get two levels so im level 20 <3


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 31, 2006)

Not as bad as me yet.  Though really I'm pretty bored with WoW.  I sit in school and position my hands where my hotkeys are and set up PvP situations in my mind and think about strats for them ;P


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 31, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> Not as bad as me yet.  Though really I'm pretty bored with WoW.  I sit in school and position my hands where my hotkeys are and set up PvP situations in my mind and think about strats for them ;P



I have this sensation in my head to always put the game back up, but i always push it back into my mind


maybe i should play untill i get level 19


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 31, 2006)

lvl 19 fails


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 31, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> lvl 19 fails



Shut up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) D:

im only but a lvl 18 noob


I like helping newbies 

I also like randomly jumping when newbs fight hogger and I defeat him alone and they are all wooow


then they go "wtf you stole our kill" then I dance and jump away


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 31, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ...I defeat him alone...



I'm calling bullshit on this.  Even pros have trouble with Hogger.

Link removed

With those strats then just maybe...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 31, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> I'm calling bullshit on this.  Even pros have trouble with Hogger.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> With those strats then just maybe...



What the fuck, I can quite easily handle hogger if i don't miss alot  O_o


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 31, 2006)

watch the vid -_-


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 31, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Shut up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) D:
> 
> im only but a lvl 18 noob
> 
> ...



Did they nerf Hogger?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 31, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> watch the vid -_-



I did and im totaly wtfed at the amount of work you normally need to put in hogger, i mean liek what the hell  

wait, might have to do something with that I call his lackeys before instead of rushing in his camp


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 31, 2006)

rofl.. hogger.. every body jokes about that god damn mob

"zOmg you need 100 ppl lvl60 for hogger, he SO imba " 

XD


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 31, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I did and im totaly wtfed at the amount of work you normally need to put in hogger, i mean liek what the hell
> 
> wait, might have to do something with that I call his lackeys before instead of rushing in his camp


.............................................

are you serious lol?? that was a joke vid...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 31, 2006)

Even one blackroot elite guy is harder then hogger O_o


>____>

<__<

stumpy you evil ass


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 31, 2006)

Hogger only had one student...and his name is High Overlord Saurfang.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 1, 2006)

Damnit I hate the gnolls in this game

Oh well


im level 19 halfway to 20


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 1, 2006)

My mage (started same day as you) is lvl 30, but I'm slacking off sooo bad. T_T


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 1, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> My mage (started same day as you) is lvl 30, but I'm slacking off sooo bad. T_T



Damn you >____>


----------



## WolfKiDD (Nov 1, 2006)

do any of you guys know any good private servers? i cant afford to pay monthly to play a game ill only play once a week T_T but the game is sooo sexay >.<


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 1, 2006)

Really there are no good World of Warcraft private servers out there, but I know how to access all of them.  Of course I will not tell you because I do not support WoW private servers for any reason.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 1, 2006)

I find it crap on nobody here is a european player that could help me with some of the red/elite quests >_>


how do you use the general chat anyway o_O; never figured how to get it to work


----------



## Thandurin (Nov 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> how do you use the general chat anyway o_O; never figured how to get it to work


/1 for general, /2 for trade in capital cities, /3 for local defense, and /4 for looking for group. Just type whichever channel you need before your message.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank you, I find it sad how this never appeared in a tip ingame

one more level for my sweet sweet double weapons >_<

should i use two swords or just a strong double handed sword


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 1, 2006)

That depends on what Talent build you go.  For a newer player I would advise to go Arms build (with at least your +5% crit from your fury tree).  With arms you get a strong two hander and your set.

And fyi, /4 LookingForGroup is no longer what it used to be.  Now it is a channel you must join manually and it is a worldwide channel, so you will see anyone else in that channel advertising their LFG.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 1, 2006)

I must say, murlocs and blackrock grunts are assholes D:

whoo picture of my character who i just got up to level 20



Money wise I got 1 gold,51 silver something bronze


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 2, 2006)

Need to open up the rest of your toolbars man (at least I think...as a caster my initial bar would be overloaded with spells by level 20...same for warriors?)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Need to open up the rest of your toolbars man (at least I think...as a caster my initial bar would be overloaded with spells by level 20...same for warriors?)



Haha those are all my skills


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 2, 2006)

lol warriors are a pretty simple class to play

ur UI sucks!! u should have read my post about UI mods instead of just ignoring it T_T

My leet UI


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

I actually HATE that style to be honest O_o

I prefer the blizzard version


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, blizzard inferface is nice, but so is CT mod.

This is mine, and if you look at my combat log, you see me one-shotting a shaman ^.^ Of course, this was also 8 months ago whhen this screen-shot was taken.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

Well you WERE level 60

I wish that guy with the massive amounts of gold would come here and give me his account so i can send it to mine XD


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah but so was he, it's very rare for a paladin to exceed 4000 damage...let alone 2000.

Anyways, I'm way more pimped out now, but haven't played for around 1 month.

Thing is, if your a Warrior, you can make money fairly fast in the later levels, Arms/Fury spec.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

what professions should I get for my warrior


people tend to tell me mining/blacksmith


----------



## Silver_knight (Nov 2, 2006)

WoW.........
lol sword of a 1000 truth.............
thru Rappelz is pretty awesome 2...... good graphic


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

What are you talking about? rappelz?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 2, 2006)

Vegitto-kun...are you a chick (refering to your yaoi sig)...and if so are you hot?

Anyways I need to go print a page of my UI but it rox...(but it is a caster one)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Vegitto-kun...are you a chick (refering to your yaoi sig)...and if so are you hot?
> 
> Anyways I need to go print a page of my UI but it rox...(but it is a caster one)



I am extremely hot <3 people always comment on how nice my body and boobs looks like   don't want to brag though


----------



## Kayo (Nov 2, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Vegitto-kun...are you a chick (refering to your yaoi sig)...and if so are you hot?



ROFL.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 2, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I actually HATE that style to be honest O_o
> 
> I prefer the blizzard version



OH NO YOU DIDN'T JUST DISS ALL OVER MY UI  

Fine.  If you want to stay noob forever then stay noob.  I will enjoy being pro and owning you people.

That goes to you too WhiteCherryBlossom.  Not only does your UI fail, but you are a Paladin.

*im dealing with some anger right now, so don't take this too seriously.  but still i do mean ur UIs needa major work*


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 2, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I am extremely hot <3 people always comment on how nice my body and boobs looks like   don't want to brag though



ASL?  

Ma Addons:
Nurfed UI Beta:  

Necrosis:Zarosaki tutorials 

KTM Threat Meter: Zarosaki tutorials 

eCastingbar: Zarosaki tutorials 

CTRaid:  

Critline: Zarosaki tutorials 

Countdoom: Zarosaki tutorials 

SW Stats: Zarosaki tutorials 

La Vendetta: Zarosaki tutorials 

C'thun Warner: Zarosaki tutorials 

Nature Enemy Cast Bar: Zarosaki tutorials 

Spell Alert: questionaire 

Pic: (Note not everything is active because I am not playing any longer...)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> OH NO YOU DIDN'T JUST DISS ALL OVER MY UI
> 
> Fine.  If you want to stay noob forever then stay noob.  I will enjoy being pro and owning you people.
> 
> ...



I just find it

ugly and messy looking


the normal one is all sleek and shit and I don't really need all that space anyway


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 2, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Pic: (Note not everything is active because I am not playing any longer...)



@_@ now thats a messy UI

*sigh*  hopefully one day you will learn.  I can't try to convince you otherwise right now because I would probably let loose the beast within


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't see the point, those custom ones just look ugly, i don't care about all the unnecesary crap

Only thing I would need is like 3 skill barrs or something


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 2, 2006)

It's not unnecessary.  It makes things so much more convenient.

Are you _seriously_ going to tell you me prefer the ridiculously annoying Blizzard bags over something like Bagnon?
X


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> It's not unnecessary.  It makes things so much more convenient.
> 
> Are you _seriously_ going to tell you me prefer the ridiculously annoying Blizzard bags over something like Bagnon?
> X



Yes simply yes, I will never use something like that, looks fucking clunky and ugly


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 2, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> @_@ now thats a messy UI
> 
> *sigh*  hopefully one day you will learn.  I can't try to convince you otherwise right now because I would probably let loose the beast within



Says the level 27  

It gets me where I need to go..as I said a lot of stuff was disabled but it is a raid UI, so it isn't meant for quick use, it is set for a specific action to be performed over and over and to moniter over things.

Besides you can't really say someone's UI is messy since it is "their" UI...it makes sense to that specific person. I know where everything is and I know how to get to it quickly...would pwn your mage ass any day with it too. (Of course that might just be because I'm a Warlock and you are a Mage...)

It's the UI I'm taking to Naxx next week bitch!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

What is this naxx?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 2, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> What is this naxx?



Naxx= Naxxramas

The last instance (so-far) in World of Warcraft.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

Last instance? you mean like last level/place in WoW?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 2, 2006)

Learn ya something...


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 2, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Says the level 27
> 
> It gets me where I need to go..as I said a lot of stuff was disabled but it is a raid UI, so it isn't meant for quick use, it is set for a specific action to be performed over and over and to moniter over things.
> 
> ...


My most recent character is indeed level 27 but I do have a 60 and many other lvls spread among many servers.

I actually intended on editing out my comment on your UI because it really wasn't that bad.  I would choose different bar placement because I like mine all in one area, but It really wasn't that bad of a UI.



			
				Veggitokun said:
			
		

> Yes simply yes, I will never use something like that, looks fucking clunky and ugly


Wait until you have a bunch of 14 slotters at least and I bet you would get annoyed when managing those big things in ut screen and not to mention when your messing with bank bags as well.

I will end my part of this by simply saying that I am a far more experienced player and I know that these UI modifications help all players who use them immensely.  I guess you are just too new or something.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

This is what I hate about older players, they believe that they know everything better, while they mostly do Xd but don't force these ui mods on me, I don't like them simple =/


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 2, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> My most recent character is indeed level 27 but I do have a 60 and many other lvls spread among many servers.



Yah I knew it was an alt...just wanted to rub it in  

I was going to use an alt but I wanted to post fast so I just logged into w/e.

Also Vigitto...Stumpy is getting you good advice...Only casuals don't mess with their UI and they end up just sitting in Goldshire after they hit 60 hitting on NE females...do you wanna spend your endgame cybering in some lowbie town?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Yah I knew it was an alt...just wanted to rub it in
> 
> I was going to use an alt but I wanted to post fast so I just logged into w/e.
> 
> Also Vigitto...Stumpy is getting you good advice...Only casuals don't mess with their UI and they end up just sitting in Goldshire after they hit 60 hitting on NE females...do you wanna spend your endgame cybering in some lowbie town?



Can I take some time to think that over? 

after level 60 is there really anything left to do?

im probably gonna spend my time helping out noobs

and if i really need a ui mod il get one, though I would only really need a mod for my skill bar, im not bothered with my bags


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Nov 3, 2006)

After level 60 your journey begins. That's where you go to end-game instances and meet tons of people for raiding. Or you can PvP and meet hundreds of people there. Oh it's great fun, sometimes you don't wanna do it, but the rewards are outstanding!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 3, 2006)

^He speaks the truth.

Luckily the guild I was in was VERY chill. We didn't really get anywhere except ZG, but I had a great time, before I rerolled Warrior on another server with my cousin. Everyone there was hilarious, we always cuss at eachother and make fun of eachother.

"Fuck Yong, you stupid chinese farmer"
"Just because I'm chinese, I'm not a farmer"
"Yea right farmer"

And for those who ran ZG you know about the Hoodoo piles in there. It's so funny because whoever messed up, did the least DPS for a DPSer, and the crappiest heal has to pick it up. It's hilarious when a Warrior does something wrong and has to pick up the pile, because they put on their strongest weapons instead of their tank gear and open the pile, lol. Also whoever did the most damage to the person who got mind controlled wins 1g from the person who got mind controlled.

I know it'll do little use but...
REDEMPTION you guys kick ass and Gunblade is the coolest/chillest GM ever.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 3, 2006)

An extension to what I put above...

Eventually you do find a guild where you are all (well mostly...a few dicks in every bundle) friends, and everyone is understanding and you will all click.

However it is just as likely that you will have to put up with a lot of crap before this happens. So enjoy!

<note that I am still in contact with a few of my guildmates even today. We are friends>


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 3, 2006)

I really only met one guy from my guild and thats phluks level 23 paladin, he helped me out with alot of quests <33

and I saw this weird guy, level 30 warrior, called yuyu was in my group, never said anything to us, and just killed gnolls over and over, when we asked to help with yowler he just jumped up and killed more gnolls O_o

only thing I ever heard from him was "yes"


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 3, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I find it crap on nobody here is a european player that could help me with some of the red/elite quests >_>


I could help you. Now the question is.. what do I gain from it?  jk ^^
anyways, Ill post my UI then:


ps: im normally top3 in healing done, dmg meters like. i just had dc a lot durin that raid T_T

and heres one when im not in a raid:




ps: yo veggie, in which sever do ya play?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 3, 2006)

My server is alonsus


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 3, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> My server is alonsus



Is that like German for Arthas?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I really only met one guy from my guild and thats phluks level 23 paladin, he helped me out with alot of quests <33
> 
> and I saw this weird guy, level 30 warrior, called yuyu was in my group, never said anything to us, and just killed gnolls over and over, when we asked to help with yowler he just jumped up and killed more gnolls O_o
> 
> only thing I ever heard from him was "yes"



Farmboy       .


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 3, 2006)

The Jackal Experience said:


> I could help you. Now the question is.. what do I gain from it?  jk ^^
> anyways, Ill post my UI then:
> 
> 
> ...


This son of a bitch knows how to UI.  Too bad ur pally.  o well

Alonsus is a euro server fyi.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 3, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Is that like German for Arthas?



its just the name of one of the european servers and its actually one of the fullest I guess since most of the time when i look to change my realm that one is always green and recommended or full  


I am a level 21 now after doing the tharil and midnight orb elite quests


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah NeoDNC, I know what you say is true, but if your guild is all friends, things are a bit different. I have some awesome memories from trying to down Ragnaros and Nef/C'Thun. 

Of course you can always start alts


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't really bother with my guild, I have some friends from outside my guild who help me out, or I randomly go ask higher level people to ask me XD

too bad a level 56 warlock rejected me when i asked for help with tharil XD


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 3, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> My server is alonsus


wicked \m/


Stumpy said:


> This son of a bitch knows how to UI.  Too bad ur pally.  o well


who says i only play as pally  
joo mom a bitch, huevon <.<
FuBar + Ace-addons > ALL
with a lil touch of other shizzle ofc

ps:
killing a hard endgame boss > badsex/a lot of things


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 3, 2006)

Most likely I won't ever kill a endboss XD


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 3, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Most likely I won't ever kill a endboss XD



when i began to play WoW i didnt know what the fuck an endboss was... hell took me a long time to even get what a "macro" is in the freakin game. but now i understand it all plus now i got a vast knowledge of shizzle. do i have no life because of it? no. have i miss a lot of shit because of it? totally. 

but hey i dont care, i know what i got into and i have fuckin enjoyed it since then. good luck vegetable-kun! give them hell!!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 3, 2006)

MOre like


they give me hell

fucking gnolls,trolls and murlocs keep raping me in groups D:

I swore, il return when im level 30-40 and il rape their asses untill they bleed from their nose


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 3, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> its just the name of one of the european servers and its actually one of the fullest I guess since most of the time when i look to change my realm that one is always green and recommended or full
> 
> 
> I am a level 21 now after doing the tharil and midnight orb elite quests



Yeah I know it is a european sever (which is why I asked was it German for Arthas)...Every server no matter what country or language, has an equivlent in the Warcraft story.

I'm asking what Alanus or w/e the fuck his server's name, is it the German pronunciation of Arthas or something else?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 3, 2006)

Sever: Alonsus

Name comes from Alonsus Faol, archbishop and reformer of the Brotherhood of Northshire, who helped to raise enough money to rebuild Stormwind after the Second War. 

See I knew what the fuck I was talking about.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok, and how would I know? I never played any of the warcraft gme and I don't speak german

Tonight, I made another character and joined the horde as a undead, quite interesting


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 3, 2006)

^ traitor!  

*smites him*


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 3, 2006)

Undead? Come on man, at least go for an Orc or a Troll...Undead is just a dead human...you are pretty much playing your first character in corpse mode.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 4, 2006)

^Undeads kicks ass.

<3 Will of the Forsaken


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 4, 2006)

i always liked the trolls... their accent dude, IT PWNZ! 


_killin' yo be easy, mon_

_I kill two dwarfs in the morning.
I kill two dwarfs at night.
I kill two dwarfs in the afternoon
And 'den I feel all right.
I kill two dwarfs in time of peace and two in time of war.
I kill two dwarfs before I kill two dwarfs.
And 'den I kill two more. _


trolls are my top favorite of the horde, later comes the tauren, later the orcs and then the undead. >_>


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

but I like zombies


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 4, 2006)

me too, just sayin. 

not forcin ya to play with any of the races, thats up to you. we are just sayin that we dont like what ya choosed and now we hate u forever and ever ever until the end of time


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

(deletes undead character and picks orc)


I just liked the features of the undead D:


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 4, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> (deletes undead character and picks orc)
> 
> 
> I just liked the features of the undead D:


Go back to Undead! 

What class are you?  I feel that basically if you want to be a class and Undead can be that class, then choose undead.  In PvP Will of the Forsaken helps out sooooo much.

Orcs aren't bad because of their 25% stun resistance though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> Go back to Undead!
> 
> What class are you?  I feel that basically if you want to be a class and Undead can be that class, then choose undead.  In PvP Will of the Forsaken helps out sooooo much.
> 
> Orcs aren't bad because of their 25% stun resistance though.



im a undead warrior D:


I don't like any of the other classes because of their weak armor and close combat


----------



## Crowe (Nov 4, 2006)

Got a lvl 60 troll mage, arc/frost specced ^^

Horde >>>> Alliance.



> I don't like any of the other classes because of their weak armor and close combat


If you are about choosing fury then you might want to change to troll because of berserking  rage <3


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

Maybe il try as a troll, but im gonna focuss on my human warrior first


----------



## CyberPunk (Nov 4, 2006)

If you like grinding and constantly getting new and improved weapons and armor more than competitive gaming, than WoW would be your best bet.  I personally can't stand that, which is why I play Guild Wars PvP.  Nothing like those Guild vs Guild battles.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

I already got WoW D:

your abitlate XD


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 4, 2006)

Cyberpunk...your kind are no longer welcome in this thread...I swear we are just talking about general WoW stuff...Vegitto you should just have someone change this to general WoW thread.

I dislike Undead because they are the most played Horde race in the entire game.

Also it doesn't help that my favorite race in Warcraft (I mean all of Warcraft...all the RTS games, all the books and now WoW) is the Orcs, because they have the coolest backstory.

Of course I will like undead more after the expansion (Because I will be in hate with Blood Elves...and if you roll one Vegitto...you are dead to me)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Cyberpunk...your kind are no longer welcome in this thread...I swear we are just talking about general WoW stuff...Vegitto you should just have someone change this to general WoW thread.
> 
> I dislike Undead because they are the most played Horde race in the entire game.
> 
> ...



il rape you with the power of blood elves


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 5, 2006)

^Too bad BE can't be Warriors, it would've been pretty fun. Couple of BE Warriors can charge into a bunch of casters in BG and take turns using the AoE Silence and getting free rage, fun fun fun.

Vegitto, I say stick with the UD Warrior if you really like PvPing. You have no idea how hard it is for a warrior to fight a shadow priest or warlock, especially a warlock. You can only rely on your trinket to break the charm, but you can't break the fear unless you have Deathwish which is a talent deep in the Fury build. So WoTF will be your best friend.

I think the worst race on each side are the Night Elves and Trolls. NE has the worst racial ever, and same goes for the Trolls. I would say the Trolls have somewhat of an edge for one of the highest DPS during a raid due to that one racial of theirs, but the Orc's 25% resist to stun is too beastly and WoTF is obviously one of the best PvP racial out there.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 5, 2006)

I never really understood pvp

is pvp where I can fight a horde player if I meet them?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 5, 2006)

Your 20 some warrior isn't even on a PvP server =\  On your kind of server instead of fighting the Horde you simply go hug him and ask him if he want to have a cup of tea with you.

Seriously... go with a PvP server.

Anyways PvP can be world PvP which is comprised of mostly ganking, or battlegrounds which are PvP instances with objectives.


Look how ridiculously Horde is outnumbered over all the servers.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 5, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> Your 20 some warrior isn't even on a PvP server =\  On your kind of server instead of fighting the Horde you simply go hug him and ask him if he want to have a cup of tea with you.
> 
> Seriously... go with a PvP server.
> 
> Anyways PvP can be world PvP which is comprised of mostly ganking, or battlegrounds which are PvP instances with objectives.



I am

pretty sure that my server is pvp o__O

since a guild mate of mine told us to go hurry to some place to fight horde players

and occasionally I get a message saying that a certain place is getting attacked by the horde

and I can turn my pvp on and off


are they really that powerfull?


----------



## MegamanXZero (Nov 5, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I am
> 
> pretty sure that my server is pvp o__O
> 
> *and I can turn my pvp on and off*



That means you're not in a PvP server. A PvP server has always PvP Mode on, unless you go to certain area's. Which means you're in a PvE (Player Versus Environment), where you can turn PvP on/off


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 5, 2006)

i cant just change my realm D: i won't be able to play with dazz and phluks and other people anymore that I know


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 5, 2006)

PvE

Go hug some orcs or something.

BE racial skills are good, but I wouldn't say they are too overpowered.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 5, 2006)

They only help them against the caster classes, I am not too worried about it though since I am thinking about finally rolling a Melee class when BC comes out.

I hate BE on principle, both by means of Lore and means of Game.

I hated the High Elves in the Undead Campign (oh that bitch Sylvanus still pisses me off when I see her...that bitch just wouldn't die! I really wanted Arthas to do something worse to her during the Fall of Silvermoon...Gang rape her with the ghouls!) and I didn't really like them in the Alliance campeign in TFT, although I have to say that human was a dick, but still Arthas>Illidan.

If you have to toggle PvP and PvE then you are on a PvE server...most of the time you are just going to run past a horde and wave or something. You can raid sometimes, and horde will toggle to fight you and when you enter a Horde town you will automatically toggle. It is really lame however no matter how you cut it. I remember being on an RP server and these guys were like "ya wanna raid" and it is so gay. You pretty much just kill grunts and lowbies who feel like toggling and dieing. That is until a bunch of high levels gather up around the flight path, wait until they have as many or more than your raid, and then toggle together and whip your ass. It is really gay...

Of course PvP can be just as gay, but don't be a carebear about it...and don't come whine on this forum just cuz ya got ganked in Hillsbred for the 20th time or got camped in STV for 2 hours.

QQ more nub.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 5, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> They only help them against the caster classes, I am not too worried about it though since I am thinking about finally rolling a Melee class when BC comes out.
> 
> I hate BE on principle, both by means of Lore and means of Game.
> 
> ...


Stumpy supports this post.

I regained the will to level my mage again and got him to 31 today.  Switched to fire spec because I was a nub grinding/questing with full frost spec.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2006)

I am not bothered with PVP

Now I cant get raped by groups of ass hordes


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Nov 6, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I am not bothered with PVP
> 
> Now I cant get raped by groups of ass hordes



Yeah...but you can't rape a group of Horde eaither 

PvP servers are really fun!


----------



## Schwarzwald (Nov 6, 2006)

I was looking for a thread like this awhile back, I've been playing the game for about six months now and love it...

I have a 60 hunter on Smolderthorn if anyone is on there but I spend most of my time on the two newer servers...maybe a new one will come out tomarrow, I'm bored


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2006)

WhiteCherryBlossom said:


> Yeah...but you can't rape a group of Horde eaither
> 
> PvP servers are really fun!



Well I cant rape them all by myself

and I don't want to lose the people I have played with


----------



## Narutonewb (Nov 6, 2006)

I havn't played this game, however I want to know if any of you have met the infamos Leeroy Jenkins. God, that hilarious.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2006)

I honestly don't know the funny of that video, it just has a retard yell leeeeerooooooooooy jenkins and then ruin the raid

nothing funny


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 6, 2006)

Actually people who laugh at the LEEEERRROOOYYY JEEENNNKKIINSS! are total nubs.

The funny part about the video is that what they are doing is something you would never do in a raid. Also it was UBRS...you can only really wipe there if you try (or you are in a PuG going up against Drakk). The only part I actually laughed at was when they were like "Do we got a soulstone up?" and I'm like "Only newbs like you would waste a soulstone in that situation" and then it turns out that they didn't even have a Warlock...

That movie is old anyways. and Leeroy is now sort of a spokesperson for WoW in Korea...where he gets his ass handed to him constantly in Starcraft tournaments. Unfortunatly I am not a cosplayer or a complete Noob so I wouldn't be caught dead at a Blizzcon/WoW LAN Party...infact I laugh at people who play WoW at LAN parties. So I wouldn't have a place to meet him.

Although with E3 out of the picture, and instead there will just be a bunch of private conventions around the year. If I got a ticket to one that involve Blizz products, I would so be there (really just to say I was there).

I met someone at my Music History class who has a Beta Ticket...and I got to watch him play a few seconds before class started. Unfortunatly he is a complete stoner, so I haven't seen him in class for a week...I am starting to want to go stalk him and steal his ID info...^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) was playing a BE Pally, so he doesn't deserve to play Beta. I mean I understand testing each class with each race but this was obviously his main in beta cause he went to the trouble of power leveling him to 50. If I was in beta I would only get each class up to 20 and then pick a main..which would either be a Draenei Shaman or a BE Warlock (if I played BE...)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> The funny part about the video is that what they are doing is something you would never do in a raid. Also it was UBRS...you can only really wipe there if you try (or you are in a PuG going up against Drakk). The only part I actually laughed at was when they were like "Do we got a soulstone up?" and I'm like "Only newbs like you would waste a soulstone in that situation" and then it turns out that they didn't even have a Warlock...



UBRS? Soulstone? never do what?

(brain explodes)

im such a noob


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 6, 2006)

omg vegitto , hurry up and get level 40 so you can say!


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Nov 6, 2006)

That's actually one hell of a milestone.


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 6, 2006)

I was cleaning out my photobucket and i found this and laughed... I stoped playing wow like 5 months ago tho...


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 7, 2006)

smite...lol

If that happened in AV then it would have been just like the video.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 7, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> omg vegitto , hurry up and get level 40 so you can say!


 
19 more level


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Nov 7, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> The funny part about the video is that what they are doing is something you would never do in a raid. Also it was UBRS...you can only really wipe there if you try (or you are in a PuG going up against Drakk). The only part I actually laughed at was when they were like "Do we got a soulstone up?" and I'm like "Only newbs like you would waste a soulstone in that situation" and then it turns out that they didn't even have a Warlock...



No, the funny part is that they asked for Divine Intervention on the mages. Which is the saddest thing ever to do. In the middle of the fight you can hear: "Oh my god why are we dead?!" And the mages: "Omg i'm stunned forever!!!"


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 7, 2006)

before that picture I didn't know what a mount was yes noob I are


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 7, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Draffut (Nov 7, 2006)

WhiteCherryBlossom said:


> No, the funny part is that they asked for Divine Intervention on the mages. Which is the saddest thing ever to do. In the middle of the fight you can hear: "Oh my god why are we dead?!" And the mages: "Omg i'm stunned forever!!!"



If i remember, they should have said to cast Blessing of Protection.  10 seconds of pretyt much immunity ,where they can just AoE thier asses off.

Or atleast, thats what we used it for in ZG and BWL....


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 7, 2006)

Draffut said:


> If i remember, they should have said to cast Blessing of Protection.  10 seconds of pretyt much immunity ,where they can just AoE thier asses off.
> 
> Or atleast, thats what we used it for in ZG and BWL....



Not really...the Hatchery doesn't really involve opening up the eggs. Only time I ever wiped in UBRS was when we were about to go into the arena, and some asshat jumps in and of course Netharion(sp) decides to start the games (while the rest of the group is still on the other balcony). It wouldn't have been a total wipe but the reason we had stopped was because some people were going AoE, and it was a PuG so the nubs were like "Oh crap, come on guys!" instead of saying "Well fuck him..." so half the raid jumps in while the other half is AFK and then when the people on AFK get on they jump in too...so it was really just a big huge ass raping fest.

The second time was against Drakk...again with a PuG...and we kept getting our asses handed to us so bad that it was unbelievable. On our last attempt I was supposed to start fearing the guards, but I didn't and started to hearth as everyone ran in...it was funny hearing it over raidchat before /leaving.

It is funny to mess up PuGs...

Oh...I have to look for it, but I think I actually have a video of a LBRS run where I actually convinced some people to join me in a Ritual of Doom...funniest shit you will ever see.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 7, 2006)

^Better yet, when an idiot Hunter leaves his pet on aggressive and it runs pass the gate and pulls aggro on every living thing in UBRS. Drakk was pretty easy for me everytime I ran. My friend (Hunter) kited Drakk, we feared one of the add, and killed the other one while we chain fear the other. Once finished with both add Hunter friend FDs and we return to killing Drakk, simple.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 7, 2006)

Why is Zul'Farrak marked as a Minor Instance? It doesn't seem minor to me...I mean sure it is pretty linear (one of the only dungeon's actually outside) but it has some pretty good stuff. And it doesn't seem so minor when you have to do the prisioner escape at the top of the pyramid. Maybe because it doesn't have any good loot (actually it is really just so you can get out of your late 40's when I think about it)...

Whats yall's favorite instance?

Mine is probably Dire Maul (of course I'm biased because I got my mount there  ), because I like the look of some of the wings...especially the wing that ends in the satyr boss, I like that garden you have to go through, and sneaking through it without getting seen is exciting.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 7, 2006)

so

how much is a mount?

its something you can ride right?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2006)

A mount with it's training is 100g without certain reductions.  You can lower the cost of your mount by getting to PvP rank 3 and be friendly (or honored i forgot) with your hometown which you should get simply from your noob quests.  With both reductions I think it is about 70g.


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 7, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Why is Zul'Farrak marked as a Minor Instance? It doesn't seem minor to me...I mean sure it is pretty linear (one of the only dungeon's actually outside) but it has some pretty good stuff. And it doesn't seem so minor when you have to do the prisioner escape at the top of the pyramid. Maybe because it doesn't have any good loot (actually it is really just so you can get out of your late 40's when I think about it)...
> 
> Whats yall's favorite instance?
> 
> Mine is probably Dire Maul (of course I'm biased because I got my mount there  ), because I like the look of some of the wings...especially the wing that ends in the satyr boss, I like that garden you have to go through, and sneaking through it without getting seen is exciting.




I never did instances to lvl up but my fave teir 0 /.5 instance was ud strath, i remeber when you could 10 man it we could do a run in 15 mins.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 8, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> A mount with it's training is 100g without certain reductions.  You can lower the cost of your mount by getting to PvP rank 3 and be friendly (or honored i forgot) with your hometown which you should get simply from your noob quests.  With both reductions I think it is about 70g.



(has 3 gold) whoo im fucked


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 8, 2006)

^I think the max reducation is to 80g. You have to be Sergeant (Rank 3) and honored with that city. Vegitto, remember...NEVER BUY ANYTHING. I easily had more than enough when I hit level 40 with my Rogue and Warrior. The secret that is not so secret is to never spend any money in the AH, and sell everything you have unless you need them. Oh yea, skinning helps A LOT. I made a lot of money when I was at lower level selling linen cloths in the AH and vendored/AHed all of the skins I skinned.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 8, 2006)

It is not possible, to not invest time into getting mount money. I hear stories about people who got lucky all the time, but those are far inbetween, the average first time usually spends about 2 weeks farming the gold needed for a mount, but you can make it much easier if start doing it in your mid 30's.

Don't listen to people who say to save up now, you will need new gear at level 30 if you plan on doing the mid-level instances. This is especially important for you Vegitto, because in order to be good in any group, you need good gear. No one needs a warrior offtank in a 5-man, you only place right now is MT, you will need to buy a good shield, and a good sword/axe in order to be able to do your job, and get your groups to the end bosses so you can pick up better gear.

Gear>Mount until you are 40. Don't full yourself into thinking you don't need good gear as a WAR, because really that is part of the job description.


Now screw Vegitto for a second...This is general WoW convo and it is time to utilize it wisely.

Now who do you think is stronger, Nerzul's Death Knights or Guldan's Death Knights? <this question will also reveal who has been here before WoW>


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey Gurbik, did u used to play in Frostwolf(US-PvP) by any chance? 

cuz i know a couple names from the combat log u posted b4 hehe, 
Trulsrohk (undead priest from <Xodus>) and Sneaky (dwarf hunter from <Steal Talon Knights>) if my memory service me well.

even tho i have'nt played the game for few months  lol


----------



## little nin (Nov 8, 2006)

dam im on european servers -_-'

neway, i dont know what to talk about  dam ill just wait till someone comes up with something loool

just done LBRS =D lol (lvl 56 bala druid-ish)

fuckin hate dungeon set 1 armour drop rate...


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 8, 2006)

You get your gear from the instances...

Whatever I don't really care what you do you will definately get your mount one way or another.

Ner'zhul or Gul'dan's Death Knights?  lol that's really a tough one.  Gul'dan's knights were all made from the souls of the Shadow Council members, but Ner'zhul's knights (I don't recall who/what they were made from) were lead by Arthas who is now fused with Ner'zhul himself.  So wow... even though Gul'dan was supposed to have surpassed Ner'zhul, it's clearly no simple task to beat the Lich King.

I would have to lean towards Ner'zhul's knights.

edit:  little nin, Veggito kun is the only other Euro player I know of here just fyi.  Fuck Tier 0 gear imo.


----------



## little nin (Nov 8, 2006)

yeah i know it drops in the instances...

hmm veggito might not be on a english server, but if he is theres like a 1 in a mil chance for me to run in to him in a BG when he higher level lol

whats "imo" mean? 

oh and my server, its full now i think..but not that many guilds are on naxx though, only some just starting it kinda (does that give people an idea on how the servers going? >.<)


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 8, 2006)

imo means 'in my opinion".  It is also sometimes imho meaning "in my humble opinion".

All that means is the server's end game progression.  That is something I could care less about or even I would rather no one even be in the higher tier dungeons simply because it makes 60 PvP full of faggotry.  Most players probably do care about this though.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 8, 2006)

I really feel like I should have skipped Tier 0 and Tier .5 Only good Strat/Scholo/UBRS are good for to me now (and I'm not talking about my main, I'm talking about any other new character I get to endgame content) are the quests and quest loot, and Argent Dawn rep.

Murky's words can't be spoken on this forum


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 9, 2006)

little nin said:


> yeah i know it drops in the instances...
> 
> hmm veggito might not be on a english server, but if he is theres like a 1 in a mil chance for me to run in to him in a BG when he higher level lol
> 
> ...




No way in hell will I ever go on a german or french german

my head would implode

im on alonsus

and neo, I don't really need to buy armor currently since some armor I got from drops are better then the ones being sold where I am currently

I also don't use a shield and sword, just a big two handed sword

I still need to pick my professions though


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello everyone, ive had the game awhile but I just started playing today, im a level 11 Dwarven Rouge on Haomush.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 9, 2006)

^Wow I haven't seen a Dwarven Rogue for a long time now. But hey, if you like Dwarves and Rogues go for it. The only reason people don't like Dwarf Rogues is because the dwarf's racial abilities sucks for a Rogue.

If you were to ever reconsider...
Human rogues are really good because of the added weapon speciality they have, which helps your overall DPS A LOT in PvE. Elves has extra bonuses to your stealth and Gnomes has escape artist which is totally kick ass against Mages and Druids.

Then again...play what you want.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 9, 2006)

i hate the fact that i spend tons of times tryin to get a few parts of the 0 set.. some months later i already got almost full epic set1 and t2 are droppin. like wtf, a kick on the balls. =_=

i also HATE the quests ya go in order to get the 0,5 set, far from fuckin worth it. i spit on those quests!


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 9, 2006)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Wow I haven't seen a Dwarven Rogue for a long time now. But hey, if you like Dwarves and Rogues go for it. The only reason people don't like Dwarf Rogues is because the dwarf's racial abilities sucks for a Rogue.
> 
> If you were to ever reconsider...
> Human rogues are really good because of the added weapon speciality they have, which helps your overall DPS A LOT in PvE. Elves has extra bonuses to your stealth and Gnomes has escape artist which is totally kick ass against Mages and Druids.
> ...



Best Alliance rogues?

Probably goes like this with 1 being the best and 4 being the worst

1) Dwarft
2) Night Elf
3) Gnome
4) Human


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 9, 2006)

^Why would you put Dwarves 1st?

Stoneform does so little for a rogue.

If I were to rank alliance rogue PvP wise:
1. Gnome
2. Night Elf
3. Human
4. Dwarf

For PvE:
1. Human
2. The rest


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 9, 2006)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Why would you put Dwarves 1st?
> 
> Stoneform does so little for a rogue.
> 
> ...



For anything:

1.All Races not Human
2. HUMAN

QQ more noob


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 9, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> For anything:
> 
> 1.All Races not Human
> 2. HUMAN
> ...



Why thou hate me  

im happy with my human 

though my next character will be a nightelf/troll

nightelf males have a awesome dance

nightelf females are hot

I keep paying special attention the female nightelfes


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 9, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Why thou hate me
> 
> im happy with my human
> 
> ...



^ This is why I roll Horde...

Anyways Humans are the most played race in the game 8% more than even Night Elves. The pick up a lot of noobs and I like melting their fat faces.

In the old models of WoW humans looked better, however they went for a more cartoony model and thus we were stuck with the WCIII avatar looking things (remember in WCIII where it would show the window where they would talk? And their jaws are just flapping around like Canadians?).

(also to Nuy I'm not trying to dog you...I just really dislike humans in this game, because they are a real let down from what humanity and the Alliance represtented in WC2 and WC3)

On a Sidenote:
Anyone else here support the idea that Trolls and Night Elves are related? I was messing with my character models the other day (taking screenshots for my guild's site) and I noticed my NE has fangs where a Troll would have tusks. I have always been opposed to the theory that Night Elves evolved with Trolls (because why would Elune and Cenarius look like Night Elves then?) but with the fangs protruding out of my NE's mouth I'm kinda being swayed.


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

Burning Crusade is being released January 16th people. ^^


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 9, 2006)

On a maintenance day >.>

Well I suppose it is not like anyone would be able to play that day anyways...all the people who stopped playing coming back and all the current players rushing to get to Outland...I imagine something like the opening of AQ except 20 time larger in scale.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 9, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> ^ This is why I roll Horde...
> 
> Anyways Humans are the most played race in the game 8% more than even Night Elves. The pick up a lot of noobs and I like melting their fat faces.
> 
> ...



but im a newbie not a noob


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2006)

I wonder, can anyone up the (PC)VideoProblems from the Documentation -> Troubleshooting folder?

It's corrupted and preventing me from completing the update.


----------



## little nin (Nov 9, 2006)

i hate hunters mostly...one on one i get pwned by them , and dont u think moonkin form is a rip? it should give more mana and more powerful bala spells...

so who everyone hate most?

ally: hunters
horde: alll (joke...shammy's)


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 9, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> but im a newbie not a noob



Actually you're more like nub...yeah I get more of a nub feel off of ya.

What do you think nub? Do you feel like a nub? Cause you certainly do have all the symptoms...of a nub


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 10, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Actually you're more like nub...yeah I get more of a nub feel off of ya.
> 
> What do you think nub? Do you feel like a nub? Cause you certainly do have all the symptoms...of a nub



What are the symptons of a nub


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 10, 2006)

Making a thread about whether or not to buy a game then turning this game into a thread about the game after you buy the game...it is written in the rulebook.

On that note I am very satisfied with my Orc Warlock avatar.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 10, 2006)

What is wrong with changing this into a WoW discussion thread?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 10, 2006)

Aww, don't worry about it Vegitto...you make me feel guilty with those wide, Phoenix Wright eyes of yours.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 10, 2006)

Neo

your exile horde sig is sexy as fuck


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah I felt that I had to add them somehow since they are apart of the Horde...but I didn't like it...took me awhile to actually find a pic with one that looked like she had seen some battle.

Edit: level 1-10 Draenei: Avatar

Don't ask for a Youtube version...they delete stuff like this fast.


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Nov 10, 2006)

little nin said:


> i hate hunters mostly...one on one i get pwned by them , and dont u think moonkin form is a rip? it should give more mana and more powerful bala spells...
> 
> so who everyone hate most?
> 
> ...



Umm, I hate warlocks, because they're the only class that can kill me equally geared/skilled. I am a paladin after all, it's damn hard to kill me. And with my vast array of engineering contraptions, I can get some pretty nice dps off.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 10, 2006)

WhiteCherryBlossom said:


> Umm, I hate warlocks, because they're the only class that can kill me equally geared/skilled. I am a paladin after all, it's damn hard to kill me. And with my vast array of engineering contraptions, I can get some pretty nice dps off.



Why do you hate me WCB 

Edit: Blood Elf Paladin level 1-10 video
Relitively close to this


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 11, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Yeah I felt that I had to add them somehow since they are apart of the Horde...but I didn't like it...took me awhile to actually find a pic with one that looked like she had seen some battle.
> 
> Edit: level 1-10 Draenei: click
> 
> Don't ask for a Youtube version...they delete stuff like this fast.



Still 

my statement remains

she is fucking hot

today I played the world of warcraft card game and met with a other player who got epic mounts and shitz


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 11, 2006)

lol whats the TCG like?  I don't think I could ever go back to being _that_ nerdy again.  But I hope it takes off just to support Blizz.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 12, 2006)

^I actually bought a deck and 2 boosters of the TCG; same goes for some of my friends. It's a very fun game and the system is rather confusing in the beginning but everything comes to you. At this moment in time, I believe Mage decks totally own with lots of instant attacks and high damage. Following that I'd say Priest because they just discard your cards left and right, and Warlocks are beastly at drawing out a bunch of cards. Also a Pally with crap loads of gear equipped can tear lots of shit up.

Anyways, the TCG is pretty cool, but there is one huge downfall to it. Looking for the boosters and decks now are almost impossible, unless you buy the ones that cost $7 a pack and $20+ for a deck. Everytime there is a shipment into a store, some asshole is going to buy the whole box instantly, which is why some store limits the amount of boosters you can buy.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 12, 2006)

Gah...TCG ftl

Warcraft isn't that cool...I will kick anyones ass I see walking around with them on campus, their is just no reason to have them. We ain't in highschool anymore, where it was allowed for people to carry Magic:The Gathering cards like 24/7.

It is just a whole new kind of lame...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 12, 2006)

I enjoy playing yugioh 

whoo level 22

I finally got thunderclap XD I never learned it

not playing for more then a week is awesome, quick XP


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 12, 2006)

So anyone here PreOrdering TBC?

I remember out when WoW first came out, and their was like...a 3-month gap when no store in my area had it because it had sold out. I don't want to end up like that, so I think I will make pre-plans to get it...at several stores >.>

That is the problem with WoW, you have no idea who plays it, and when you get in that line, and find people from your neighborhood and your work, you are like damn...too many people play this game.

monobrow


----------



## BloodAlchemist (Nov 12, 2006)

Yup, it's pre-order or nothing for a long time...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 12, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> So anyone here PreOrdering TBC?
> 
> I remember out when WoW first came out, and their was like...a 3-month gap when no store in my area had it because it had sold out. I don't want to end up like that, so I think I will make pre-plans to get it...at several stores >.>
> 
> ...



il just buy it when its out  

wtf do they mean with socketed items :amazed 

I wonder how much flying mounts will be 

whoo pic of my level 22 main


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 12, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> il just buy it when its out
> 
> wtf do they mean with socketed items :amazed
> 
> ...



Put that pick in spoiler tags man...

Looks like you are in Menethil Harbor. Or someplace that has the same looking tavern as Menethil Harbor.

Flying mounts will cost over 5k Gold (5000) to buy, and even then I heard they would like be the hardest things to get still. 

Socketed items...those are like spots in items where you can put a buff into. Unlike enchantment they aren't permanent, and you can just replace the buff. Each item has a different number of sockets, with different colors. Red enchantments can only go into red sockets, and blue enchantments can only go into blue sockets.

Lets say you get a weapon that has 2 sockets, 2 red and 1 blue.

You have 3 red enchantments and 3 blue ones.

Red Jewels are
+3% to Health
+5% to Healing Spells
+1% to Critical Hit Chance

Blue Jewels are
+5% to Mana Regeneration
+3% to Offensive Spells
+10 to Fire Resist

That is how it would work, and you would choose which ones you want to put into each socket.

I heard that the rarest jewels even give chance-on Hit stufff. Like shooting a fireball at your opponent, or summoning a creature to fight with you. Jewel crafting seems to be going to be the next high rolling occupation along with Leatherworking, Blacksmithing, and Enchanting. 

When I role my Draenei Shaman I'll be doing it.

Edit: I know enchantments aren't permenant either...I meant that...you can mix and match instead of just changing the whole enchantment. Also I hear socketed jewels stack with enchantments.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 12, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Put that pick in spoiler tags man...
> 
> Looks like you are in Menethil Harbor. Or someplace that has the same looking tavern as Menethil Harbor.
> 
> ...



im in darkshire


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 12, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> im in darkshire



...Go die in a fire  

Seriously though you are in a TAVERN...like I'm supposed to know...I didn't spend much time in Duskwood. If you were outside I would have known.

>.>
<.<

What I would have.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> ...Go die in a fire
> 
> Seriously though you are in a TAVERN...like I'm supposed to know...I didn't spend much time in Duskwood. If you were outside I would have known.
> 
> ...



You can see the name of the tavern


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 13, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> You can see the name of the tavern



I don't remember the taverns by name! What do you think I am? Gay!


----------



## little nin (Nov 13, 2006)

^to all thats just been said, LOL


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> I don't remember the taverns by name! What do you think I am? Gay!



YOUR NOT A REAL FAN IF J0 NOT KNOW NAME LOl


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 13, 2006)

Spoilers...lawl

I think Netherstorm might be my new favorite zone after watching this video. Biodomes look so cool.

pictar


----------



## Wolfy (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a pretty large group of friends that play WoW. Needless to say, they live, eat, breathe and shit WoW.
It's scary. 
WoW is scary.
It ruins lives.


----------



## BlitzTidus (Nov 13, 2006)

I haven't read all the pages of this discussion because obviously I would still be reading by 2007 but I got to say WoW was fun until a certain while. I played it for about a year and got a shaman to 60 (crap gear) then got a mage to 60 (full arcanist and 2/8 netherwind) and then totally lost the desire to play anymore. 

Maybe people who play it aren't losers but there is a fact that it takes a lot of your time from you (especially if your in a end-game raiding guild that requires you to attends raids 3-4 nights a week for hours in a row).

There's also just the factor that it seems to be always the same thing (part of the reason why I completely quit playing mmorpgs). The bosses are different but you seem to always be doing the same damn crap (On most fights all a frost mage does is cast frostbolt like a few million times which gets incredibly boring). In the end it's just a big loop. Get more purples to get better purples.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 13, 2006)

BlitzTidus said:


> I haven't read all the pages of this discussion because obviously I would still be reading by 2007 but I got to say WoW was fun until a certain while. I played it for about a year and got a shaman to 60 (crap gear) then got a mage to 60 (full arcanist and 2/8 netherwind) and then totally lost the desire to play anymore.
> 
> Maybe people who play it aren't losers but there is a fact that it takes a lot of your time from you (especially if your in a end-game raiding guild that requires you to attends raids 3-4 nights a week for hours in a row).
> 
> There's also just the factor that it seems to be always the same thing (part of the reason why I completely quit playing mmorpgs). The bosses are different but you seem to always be doing the same damn crap (On most fights all a frost mage does is cast frostbolt like a few million times which gets incredibly boring). In the end it's just a big loop. Get more purples to get better purples.



MC and BWL are probably the most boring things ever crafted in the name of EQ style raiding that were ever concieved in the history of Blizz.

But once you get past those two, AQ40 and Naxx are actually pretty entertaining. Each encounter requires a new tactic, because alot of creatures are no longer just weak against Ice Damage, and in fact it would not be beneficial to just stand their casting Icebolt. You have to move because the bosses use AoE that effect areas in patterns. Their are different stages that require you to different things (think Onyxia but less boring) also the scenery is hell of a lot better, and the last fights seem more...epic (I'm basing this on C'Thun, My guild hasn't and probably won't get to Kel'Thuzad)


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 14, 2006)

My guild owning Nefarian with zero deaths.


My guild getting owned in AQ40   That bitch Satura whirlwinds me for 2.5-2.9k, so if I don't move away from her immediately she hits me a second time and I die.  The best we could do recently was get her down to 25%.  Working on the strats n stuff 

Yeah I know I said I am completely against raiding and shit, but I have nothing else left for me in WoW at least until the burning crusade, but January would be a long time of nothing if I didn't join this guild.

MC later today so hopefully I will actually be able to get some of the garbage everyone else doesn't want anymore.


----------



## BlitzTidus (Nov 14, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> MC and BWL are probably the most boring things ever crafted in the name of EQ style raiding that were ever concieved in the history of Blizz.
> 
> But once you get past those two, AQ40 and Naxx are actually pretty entertaining. Each encounter requires a new tactic, because alot of creatures are no longer just weak against Ice Damage, and in fact it would not be beneficial to just stand their casting Icebolt. You have to move because the bosses use AoE that effect areas in patterns. Their are different stages that require you to different things (think Onyxia but less boring) also the scenery is hell of a lot better, and the last fights seem more...epic (I'm basing this on C'Thun, My guild hasn't and probably won't get to Kel'Thuzad)


Well I have only gotten up to the Twin Emps in AQ40 and I know from videos and from friends how the Cthun battle is. Your right that it does add some different elements, but just moving around and doing the same attack over and over doesn't cut it for me anymore. 

Oh and by the way you wrote icebolt lol.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 14, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Spoilers...lawl
> 
> I think Netherstorm might be my new favorite zone after watching this video. Biodomes look so cool.
> 
> I've found this... strangely fascinating @__@



wow netherstorm looks awsome , What a shame I wont be playing that game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 14, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> My guild owning Nefarian with zero deaths.
> 
> 
> My guild getting owned in AQ40   That bitch Satura whirlwinds me for 2.5-2.9k, so if I don't move away from her immediately she hits me a second time and I die.  The best we could do recently was get her down to 25%.  Working on the strats n stuff
> ...



Big dragon o___O


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 14, 2006)

BlitzTidus said:


> Well I have only gotten up to the Twin Emps in AQ40 and I know from videos and from friends how the Cthun battle is. Your right that it does add some different elements, but just moving around and doing the same attack over and over doesn't cut it for me anymore.
> 
> Oh and by the way you wrote icebolt lol.



Well...I guess being a Warlock it is different...see their are times when to DoT and times when not to. Of course when I'm not doing DoTs I am using a wand...hmm, I guess I just really like the scenery in Naxx, because it hasn't bored me yet. And I got ran through AQ40 as a Prospect Ordeal, when I joined my new guild, and they nearly had C'Thun on farm (I say nearly because we did wipe the first time >.<...the server lagged out on us and that blast came when we were supposed to rotate...sucked)

We're still working on the Abomination Wing, I got a [Desecrated Belt] a few nights ago but I'm sort of w/e about the Plagueheart Set but I do need to replace this Doomcaller stuff, and I need shadow resist which I will need in the Death Knight Wing...which I still doubt we'll get in because my guild is falling apart fast >.>

It really sucks when you get into a guild during the eve of it's destruction, because you have no idea what everyone is so pissed off about. I got the jist of it, but apperently the Aussies are pissed about the raid schedual, saying that we could at least do late nighters on Weekends, but they refuse to acknolwedge that over half the raid is older than 20, and no school on the weekends doesn't usually apply. I myself work at home so I can do w/e (until my work is due ) so I don't really care. I just hope I get as many tokens I can before they split. 

lol...Icebolt


----------



## Draffut (Nov 14, 2006)

I played WOW.  We were on C'Thun and had taken down 3 Naxx bosses when I quit (back in June).  Even those fights get incredibly rediculous and repetitive after beating them half a dozen times.  All I played was a 60 warlock, time would not allow anything else.  I was the second most experienced in my guild, so i got all the pain jobs (Kiting, banishing, ect.)

Since I stopped, I have had so much free time do do stuff, it's just incredible.  I forgot what it was like to be able to go drink every weekend, take a couple night classes after work,  actually get to experience other games on other occassions, and actually have time to keep a steady GF.  it's amazing.

Maybe I will start playing again, but probobly not.   iknow once i start, it iwll be anouther 18 months to pull my ass away.

i can say from experience, if you belive you have a full "life" while playign this game full-time (raiding 4 nights a week or more) drop it and try and say it again.  I know i tried the "Oh ya, I have a life" shit while i was playing, and I was ever so wrong.


----------



## little nin (Nov 14, 2006)

Neo...is hardcore...i reccomend you stop wow soon


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 14, 2006)

Raids are going to be a thing of the past after the Expansion...everything is 20-man and 10-man..their isn't even a AV like battleground. They are making a BG that morphs AB and WSG.

While I hear that it will still be as difficult as 40-mans and would require days to get through, I'm still a little iffy about it. I think the person with the Instance Card is just going to be given more power, and Casuals are going to run these like ZG and AQ20 except on a longer basis.

Although Karazhan sounds like it is complete and utter death...like Naxx with a 10-Man... Also I know by a very iffy source that you will actually get to fight an Eredar  ...and it will have Warcraft II Death Knights  ...and the final boss is the Avatar of Sargeras 

God I can't wait for that Instance to open


----------



## little nin (Nov 14, 2006)

i would like to say something, as most of us play wow, as you play and realise who the real losers are in their mothers or fathers or boths homes all day playing WoW 24 / 7...what do you think of these people? i hate them in a way, like i just think they are lazy good for nothings...any of you agree? or totally disagree?

no need for negative repping! >.<


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 14, 2006)

little nin said:


> i would like to say something, as most of us play wow, as you play and realise who the real losers are in their mothers or fathers or boths homes all day playing WoW 24 / 7...what do you think of these people? i hate them in a way, like i just think they are lazy good for nothings...any of you agree? or totally disagree?
> 
> no need for negative repping! >.<



All the people you are talking about either are 1) Canadian 2) Under 18 or 3) Work at Walmart and play WoW...

Everyone else...well shit we have jobs, and some of the unlucky ones <me> have classes to go to.

Very few people have parents who put up with adult kids who spend all their time playing WoW and pay no bills...it is very unamerican (and yet very Canadian...you rotten fucking canadians can go die in a forest fire...)

Other than that...WoW is more mainstream...you'll see people who you wouldn't think were addicted to it be addicted.

Replace every mention of WoW in your post to references to Lineage/Lineage 2/SW:G/EQ1/EQ2/FFXI/DAoC...those games have actual nerds playing them...WoW has people who are normal.

Edit: Every person I know who plays those MMO hates WoW players and calls us casuals and tells us to go play Madden NFL 2007


----------



## Draffut (Nov 14, 2006)

I am in the Air Force, and a massive number of people on my base play WOW.  After GTA: III, WOW has probobly brought the most new players into gaming since... god knows what.  That is one thign I found good about it.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 14, 2006)

Draffut said:


> I am in the Air Force, and a massive number of people on my base play WOW.  After GTA: III, WOW has probobly brought the most new players into gaming since... god knows what.  That is one thign I found good about it.



This guy speaks the truth...and looks great in a Velour Uniform


----------



## Lancelot (Nov 15, 2006)

well ive played WoW actively since US open Beta and i will keep playing, love explorng new instances and the community of the guild. TBC looks so great and cant wait till release and i hit 70 and can start doing the 25 man instances


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2006)

LIek

wtf im meeting so many people who play wow al of a sudden

some guy I know is gonna help me out with level 50+ elite quests with his guild for some reason XD


----------



## Draffut (Nov 15, 2006)

Do you need to pay for server transfers?  I may throw my warlock on a better one and go sell it....

Added bonus is my female Human Paladin, Aptly named "HolyBreasts".  Suprised that didn't get banned, have had her for a while now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2006)

Draffut said:


> Do you need to pay for server transfers?  I may throw my warlock on a better one and go sell it....
> 
> Added bonus is my female Human Paladin, Aptly named "HolyBreasts".  Suprised that didn't get banned, have had her for a while now.



Well I HOPE that they changed that because else I would most likely stop playing the game 

I loved my mate's face when I told him my warrior didn't have thunderclap


----------



## MajesticBeast (Nov 15, 2006)

Dont ruin your life mate youll get hooked and lose 1.5years cause you wanna raid with 40 people for pixel weapons.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2006)

MajesticBeast said:


> Dont ruin your life mate youll get hooked and lose 1.5years cause you wanna raid with 40 people for pixel weapons.



I am already playing wow  

(starts up game) time to get sum quests done and get to 23


----------



## Draffut (Nov 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Well I HOPE that they changed that because else I would most likely stop playing the game
> 
> I loved my mate's face when I told him my warrior didn't have thunderclap



Isn't thunderclap one of hte skills every warrior gets, you just have to buy it?  If so, there is no reason you should not buy every one of them.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2006)

Draffut said:


> Isn't thunderclap one of hte skills every warrior gets, you just have to buy it?  If so, there is no reason you should not buy every one of them.



Money and I didn't see the point


----------



## Draffut (Nov 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Money and I didn't see the point



.... farm more cash.  dont even worry about saving for a mount till 30-35.  Pretty much every skill has it's uses, though some are more situational then others.  And if i recall,Thunderclap helps ALOT to 5 maning stuff early.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2006)

Draffut said:


> .... farm more cash.  dont even worry about saving for a mount till 30-35.  Pretty much every skill has it's uses, though some are more situational then others.  And if i recall,Thunderclap helps ALOT to 5 maning stuff early.



faaaaarm?

you can plant money and make money trees?


----------



## Draffut (Nov 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> faaaaarm?
> 
> you can plant money and make money trees?



... No... you are level 23 you say?  Go run Shadowfang Keep a couple times.  should get some good gear and cash.  Or if you have higher level friends, Blackfathom Deeps would be a good place to look at.

If memory serves, there is not alot of mail armor in either Wailing Caverns (thats what the barrens instance is called, right?) or The Deadmines.  So dont sweat those.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2006)

there are so many servers down o_O

I had to go to a new server filled with spanish fucks

I also made a new nightelf rogue character


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 15, 2006)

Also Draff, he is ally...he can't go to SFK without a lot of trouble on his part (I mean he would have to go through Wetlands and Arathi just to get to what should be reletivly safe Hillsbrad, since he is on a PVE server he doesn't really have to deal the the ETERNAL SIEGE OF TARREN MILL... He would also need 5 other people to make this crappy journey with as well.

I suggests Vegitto-Kun goes to Black Fathom Depths.

Also I suggest getting every skill...I mean thunderclap is situational especially in an instance where it could..well really fuck everything up, but you don't want to find yourself in the situation where you actually do need it, but you have to tell your party members "eh...I didn't get it."

You would sound like a complete nub...


----------



## Shinji (Nov 15, 2006)

i'll go with WoW, but have you played final fantasy 11, i totally loved that game.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 15, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Also Draff, he is ally...he can't go to SFK without a lot of trouble on his part (I mean he would have to go through Wetlands and Arathi just to get to what should be reletivly safe Hillsbrad, since he is on a PVE server he doesn't really have to deal the the ETERNAL SIEGE OF TARREN MILL... He would also need 5 other people to make this crappy journey with as well.
> 
> I suggests Vegitto-Kun goes to Black Fathom Depths.
> 
> ...



Unless your have higher level teamates, BFD wont work at level 23.  the boss is 28, so it would be pretty much impossible to tank him.  remember, 5 level difference means you take massive damage and only do 1/4 damage.  Good luck with that.

SFK tops out at 26 if memory serves, so far mroe viable.  and has incredible cloth drops, so any warlock/mage/priest with half a brain would make the treck for Aragul's gear.  and he has a dagger that is absurdly good for it's low level.

I made the SFK walk (on alliance) with both a 25 warlock, and a 21 priest.  The warlock on PvE, priest on PVP.  not to bad at all, and you get all the flight paths on the way, saves you alot of time later on.  Just dont go to the east side of Alterac.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 15, 2006)

Draffut said:


> Unless your have higher level teamates, BFD wont work at level 23.  the boss is 28, so it would be pretty much impossible to tank him.  remember, 5 level difference means you take massive damage and only do 1/4 damage.  Good luck with that.
> 
> SFK tops out at 26 if memory serves, so far mroe viable.  and has incredible cloth drops, so any warlock/mage/priest with half a brain would make the treck for Aragul's gear.  and he has a dagger that is absurdly good for it's low level.
> 
> I made the SFK walk (on alliance) with both a 25 warlock, and a 21 priest.  The warlock on PvE, priest on PVP.  not to bad at all, and you get all the flight paths on the way, saves you alot of time later on.  Just dont go to the east side of Alterac.



That has to be the most retarted idea I ahve ever heard in my life...Draff you should be shot for your crimes against humanity.

BFD isn't hard at all. Sure I would wait until about 25 until going their, but it sure is hell better to level up around Ashenvale, then to waste your time walking to SFK.


----------



## little nin (Nov 15, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> All the people you are talking about either are 1) Canadian 2) Under 18 or 3) Work at Walmart and play WoW...
> 
> Everyone else...well shit we have jobs, and some of the unlucky ones <me> have classes to go to.
> 
> ...




...

euro servers here...might be different in the U S of A but i know some fucktards on wow  basically, people who i was talking about though, i see what you're talking about though, i guess


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> That has to be the most retarted idea I ahve ever heard in my life...Draff you should be shot for your crimes against humanity.
> 
> BFD isn't hard at all. Sure I would wait until about 25 until going their, but it sure is hell better to level up around Ashenvale, then to waste your time walking to SFK.



I Can barely handle darkshire or whatever its called with its level 30 undead 

oh yeah I made my nightelf on a pvp server now 


I fucking want a flying mount


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I Can barely handle darkshire or whatever its called with its level 30 undead
> 
> oh yeah I made my nightelf on a pvp server now
> 
> ...



Ashenvale is easier than Duskwood especially on a PVE server...everything is so spread out you don't have to worry about everyhing sufficating you like in Duskwood. Also there isn't a lvl 30 elite walking around one of the main quest hugs (Ravencrest Cemetary).

Go to Ashenvale now


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Ashenvale is easier than Duskwood especially on a PVE server...everything is so spread out you don't have to worry about everyhing sufficating you like in Duskwood. Also there isn't a lvl 30 elite walking around one of the main quest hugs (Ravencrest Cemetary).
> 
> Go to Ashenvale now



I would if my server wasn't down 

I actually never went to ashenvale oh well il first finish my quests in duskwood untill its too hard XD

(keeps on watching flying mount trailer) "hey dragon im going to mount you"


----------



## little nin (Nov 15, 2006)

"wants to see flying mount trailer"...


----------



## Draffut (Nov 15, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> That has to be the most retarted idea I ahve ever heard in my life...Draff you should be shot for your crimes against humanity.
> 
> BFD isn't hard at all. Sure I would wait until about 25 until going their, but it sure is hell better to level up around Ashenvale, then to waste your time walking to SFK.



Why, you have to walk there eventaully, it doesn't take much time at all, and overall the gear in SFK is superior to that in BFD.

None of thsoe instances are difficult, but i can guarentee you right now a group of lvl 23's cannot finish BFD.  And unless you are Night Elf, the extra walk threw Wetlands plus that threw the Night Elf lands isn't much more difficult then goign threw the Highlands and Foothills.  Add onto this that the fights in SFK are far more interesting IMHO, I defeinately prefer that instance.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 15, 2006)

> faaaaarm?
> 
> you can plant money and make money trees?


Well im only level 16 but I  got 150 Leather, and 164 skinning and all me secondary skills just reached 75 today.

I suggest skinning, its a goldmine and since your a higher level than me you could get it higher in a very short amount of time. Its gold up the ass when combined with Leatherworking...

Although since your a Warrior you may want to look into Mining and Blacksmithg, once again its a goldmine and you will be self-suffient when it comes to getting gear since you can make and get the materials yourself, I dont even go near the AH for most of my gear at this level.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 15, 2006)

Draffut said:


> Why, you have to walk there eventaully, it doesn't take much time at all, and overall the gear in SFK is superior to that in BFD.
> 
> None of thsoe instances are difficult, but i can guarentee you right now a group of lvl 23's cannot finish BFD.  And unless you are Night Elf, the extra walk threw Wetlands plus that threw the Night Elf lands isn't much more difficult then goign threw the Highlands and Foothills.  Add onto this that the fights in SFK are far more interesting IMHO, I defeinately prefer that instance.



SFK has some loser Archmage who turns people into werewolves.

BFD is full of a cult that worships a god at the bottom of the sea, and they consort with demons.

Actually they both sound cool  

But anyways you can't compare the amount gained from going to SFK to the amount gained from going to KALIMDOR...which Vegitto apperently hasn't...

If you ask me, you are just trying to cut down Vegitto-kun's experience of the World of Warcraft.

Tell me Draff...why do you hate Vegitto so much? What did he ever do to you?


----------



## Draffut (Nov 16, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> SFK has some loser Archmage who turns people into werewolves.
> 
> BFD is full of a cult that worships a god at the bottom of the sea, and they consort with demons.
> 
> ...



Nothing, he isn't a dirty horde player    

Seriously, outisde of Razor Fen Downs/Kraul and the Stockades, you should try every instance once.  they all are very interesting, and have decent drops for thier levels.

I rmember hating both RazorFens, with no decent story (and a POS escort Mission) and the Stockades was just one big mistake.  Only do it for quests, and only if you happen to be in stormwind at levels 26-28 with a redily availible party.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 16, 2006)

Draffut said:


> Nothing, he isn't a dirty horde player



You're right...he is an ally.

I hate you too Vegitto-kun  .


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 16, 2006)

All wow gamers need to stop playing that game. I've seen the effects of this game at hand and its not pretty,so quite while you can.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 16, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> You're right...he is an ally.
> 
> I hate you too Vegitto-kun  .



but but


I have a horde character too  

rogue's fucking own by the way


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2006)

Orc Rogues > A lot


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 16, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> All wow gamers need to stop playing that game. I've seen the effects of this game at hand and its not pretty,so quite while you can.



Dude.. aint so smart so say this in the Gaming Department of a forum.... in a thread named Official World of Warcraft Discussion. If you really want to make a point, create a thread of your own and write down your thoughs and points. writin such thing here will only make you an easy target >_>



and yes, you should at least try every instance once, its fun. i love the part in ZF in the pyramid.. where suddenly all the hundreds of mob come and ya have to fight them all until ya lost breath.. and then ya friend become ya enemies. omfg i love so much that i could follow a n00b party and help them on the whole instance just for that fight. LOVE IT T_T


----------



## Draffut (Nov 16, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Orc Rogues > A lot



Troll rogues are good damage wise, and undead are sick PVP....  Well, wehn you play a Warlock, undead are overpowered no matter what, no fear my ass.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 16, 2006)

Ding level 17  When do I need to start partying?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 16, 2006)

Yagura said:


> Ding level 17  When do I need to start partying?



When your level 70 and get a flying mount that can do 50.000 damage


----------



## little nin (Nov 16, 2006)

^^^eh wtf? okies im thinking im correct when i say mounts cant fight................................
but flying mounts i dunno, maybe im wrong?



BeaThEmDoWn said:


> All wow gamers need to stop playing that game. I've seen the effects of this game at hand and its not pretty,so quite while you can.



quite true aswell...

ill put some screens of my good for nothing DRUID now >.<


*Spoiler*: _btw_ 



dont think im some traiter, but wow isnt good for anybodies health lol




i done the screenies now:


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 16, 2006)

Flying Mounts are only going to be useful when Blizz starts opening up floating islands and content that is unreachable without flying to it.

I mean sure flying mount will be useful getting over content that Epic stuff has to go around. But still, it is just a speed mechanic like a regular amount until the content I mentioned above is opened.

I think Tempest Keep will require flying to reach...I mean I'm not saying the whole thing, but the last parts and most likely the fight against Kael will require you to fly to his section of the Keep.

Also I hear that Black Temple has areas that allow you to skip sections of the instance by flying over the walls. Sort of like the secret (not so secret anymore >.>) enterance to Blackrock Spire. However I don't trust this, because Black Temple isn't even added. The fact is I think something similair with AQ20 and AQ40 will happen before Black Temple is open. I just hope to god Blizz doesn't make us do resource gathering again.

Flying mounts are only useable in Dreanor, actually flying anything..Druids can't use Stormcrow Form in Azeroth...which is sort of dumb, because I could understand if Nether Drakes couldn't survive outside of Dreanor, but Stormcrows have been proven to be around in Azeroth, in Warcraft III, and their is a quest in Teldrassil where you see druids turn into Stormcrows...it is just dumb >.>.

I heard the next patch will give us our new talents...fat lot that will do without the level 70 cap though...but I am so wasting my money to put all my points in a one tree to see all the new final talents (Especially Doomguard  )


----------



## little nin (Nov 16, 2006)

oh noes teh threads decaying!


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Nov 16, 2006)

hmm let's put the fire back into it 

Just found this thread, so didn't follow the conversation from the start, but is there anyone in here who is in a guild that has managed to kill Kel'Thuzad so far? (just curious)


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 16, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Flying Mounts are only going to be useful when Blizz starts opening up floating islands and content that is unreachable without flying to it.
> 
> I mean sure flying mount will be useful getting over content that Epic stuff has to go around. But still, it is just a speed mechanic like a regular amount until the content I mentioned above is opened.
> 
> ...



Obviously Azeroth was not built with flying mounts in mind so there could be sooo many problems with putting those mounts or even druid's crow form there.  Gameplay is more important than lore.  n_n

They need a larger scale BG with Flying mount capabilities in it imo  

I TOTALLY CANT WAIT TO TRY OUT MY NEW HOLY TALENTS MANN


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 17, 2006)

My black ass...Blizz has enough money if they would cut down on making all these freakin servers. They could get it to work, it would take a few tries to get it completely right, but like a lot of things, Blizz is just too lazy to improve current content. They won't fix any of the graphics that were PROMISED to be fixed. I'm not even talking about placeholders here. I'm talking about the jump animations that make your character freeze in the air if they are running. I'm talking about the fact that some Female Taurens still can't fit through doors in Booty Bay. I'm talking about broken items, borken quest lines, and to top it all off, the fact that Azeroth cannot support flying.

Stormcrow was in beta (granted it didn't work...) but if they would have taken the time instead of hurrying to put out this game (since by the end of beta it was obvious that WoW would be something other than the average MMO).

...

Note that this rant is only viable until Janurary 16th 2007, when TBC fixes a lot of these problems minus flying in Azeroth, which might become available during a patch after TBC.

(Yes...Blizz can now be called anti-SOE  )


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 17, 2006)

lol il probably only get crusade in a year


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 17, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol il probably only get crusade in a year



 

...BLASPHEMY !!!!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 17, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> ...BLASPHEMY !!!!!



Im nowhere near level 70 whats the point of outland and flying mounts


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 17, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Im nowhere near level 70 whats the point of outland and flying mounts



You will be one day!

Unless you plan on being a noob forever 

Also didn't you say you wanted to roll a Blood Elf? How the hell are you supposed to do that without the expansion  

Learn yourself something


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 17, 2006)

I actually wondered, if I buy crusade would I have to start all over again and pick a different server or is there just a portal to outland that the non expansioned people cant see


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 17, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I actually wondered, if I buy crusade would I have to start all over again and pick a different server or is there just a portal to outland that the non expansioned people cant see



No...why would you? The expansion is just like a patch that will alter the current world that you are in.

The fate for those who don't get the expansion...I expect will be something like this.

The day TBC comes out their will be a patch for those who refuse to buy the expansion that will transform the world of Azeroth into the current state it is in TBC (Blood Elf/Draenei starting zones) and alter current zones to accomidate the new content (currently: Tanaris, Deadwind Pass, Blasted Lands).

However this patch will cut out most content available in TBC.

You will not have access to:

1) The two new races
2) Dreanor
3) Levels beyond 60
4) New Instances
5) Arena Fights
6) Happiness

So by all means, PLEASE get the expansion you newbs.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 17, 2006)

I want the new Honor system patch to come out ;(

Got myself some epics two days ago.

buy propecia
buy propecia

Not the greatest, but they are waaay better than what I had before.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 17, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> I want the new Honor system patch to come out ;(
> 
> Got myself some epics two days ago.
> 
> ...



What they had before was complete crap..the only way to go was up.


----------



## Masaki (Nov 17, 2006)

Why won't TBC have any new classes?

Three new classes right here:

Death Knight
Monk (with offensive and healing magic, plus the choice to use Drunken Fist)
Necromancer


----------



## Draffut (Nov 17, 2006)

Masaki said:


> Why won't TBC have any new classes?
> 
> Three new classes right here:
> 
> ...



Wait... Lonk, a charecter who can do large amount of melee damage, magic damage, and Healing all at once.  If I remember, the only class capable of that is the Druid, and he cant do them all at once.

Necromancer would be hte warlock... with skeletons.  Not worth it.

Death knight?  not really a class in the least.

Necor and DK both would be sometign like "Prestige Classes" once you hit a certain point with a main class, you do a quest to become a specialized one, type of thing.

Thats what they needed in the patch, 2 prestige classes for each regular one, not some crappy new races.  One of which cant even be a warrior.  EVERYTHING CAN BE A WARRIOR!  EVEN A GNOME!


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 17, 2006)

Blood Elves can't be warriors  ....

THERE IS NO NEED FOR ANY NEW CLASS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

With the talent system any class could be anything that is given another name in other MMOs.

MONK!?!?!

That is a fucking Rogue who uses hand weapons.

"But DMC, what about the Offensive and da healing magic?!?!"

That is what we call a fucking feral druid.

Necromancer...you mean a Warlock who summons undead? I mean sure I understand the difference in style, but other than that what else could the do that would be different? What kind of spells could necromancers possible cast besides those similair to Affliction and Destruction spells?

Death Knight?    .... No 

Now Masaki, while your idea was invalid to the point where I gagged on it. Your idea can apply for prestige classes, or what Blizz has promised Hero Classes. This would make more sense, because these things you listed just wont work in the current game as regular classes. They have to appear as classes stronger than the current ones, that would make the viable to be besides being able to say "ZOMG I'm an emo necromancer."


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 17, 2006)

Draffut said:


> Thats what they needed in the patch, 2 prestige classes for each regular one, not some crappy new races.  One of which cant even be a warrior.  EVERYTHING CAN BE A WARRIOR!  EVEN A GNOME!


actually that sounds pretty sweet to me, like my paladin would get the honorable class as Crusader or somethin... and rogues could get Assasin.. would be cool <<

*wants to be Death Knight*


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 17, 2006)

Hero Classes have already been discussed since Beta...what Draff said is not in any shape or form new to the World of Warcraft...the developers are just having a hard time getting around to it apperently >.>


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 18, 2006)

n_n I just got this e-mail from Blizzard.



> World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade - Welcome to Closed-Beta!



n_n


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

I want in


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 18, 2006)

I can't wait to get owned in the arena 

I'm going to try to get one of the epic mounts that costs 30 WSG, 30 AB, and 30 AV marks.

And of course I have to toy with making a Blood Elf.  I don't think making a Dranei is currently possible in this stage of beta.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

gimme access to your account


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 18, 2006)

lol they specifically mentioned that I cannot share the account with anyone /sry

They also mentioned that I cannot even talk to others about it, but fuck that if you guys have any questions about BC go ahead and ask and I shall see if I can find out.

installing now ^^

edit: installation complete 

D: it played this awesome noise when it finished and scared the shit out of me.  part of the leet WCIII song "Call to Arms" but a bit diff

edit:  of course im not going to get to play without loads of patches! ;(


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 18, 2006)

I remember the one guy who posted his beta key on the WoW forums..he wanted to know if it was a Keylogger or not...and someone used it. It was funny.

So...Stumpy...you know that might be a Keylogger. Maybe you should PM it to me so I can find out


----------



## AdreneLyne (Nov 18, 2006)

NeoDMC, if you can't at least get lvl 70 without TBC, that's going to be sad, real sad...

I'd be really disappointed, is it confirmed?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 18, 2006)

Just buy the expansion.  As long as Blizzard can keep BC copies on store shelves then there is no reason why you shouldn't be able to go buy the expansion.

Flying to the Blasted Lands to venture into Outland on my 60 Hunter because for some reason it is taking forever for Blizzard to transfer my 60 Priest.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

Yesterday I ventured the burning steppes


I died within seconds


----------



## little nin (Nov 19, 2006)

ok, can a women lead a guild... im serious....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

little nin said:


> ok, can a women lead a guild... im serious....



um ofcourse why not

don't be sexist


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 19, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> How the fuck would you level up to 70 anyways?
> 
> The strongest regular enemy in World of Warcraft are level 62's in the Tainted Scar. I'm sorry, but if you killed 100 billion of them you would never get to 70.
> 
> ...


Calm down there neo ^^ i understand you anger though.

@_@ lvling to 61 takes sooo long.  I forgot what it felt like to take forever to level up at a high level.  I ventured some more into Outlands and I must say these zones are fucking beautifully designed.  Music is great everything so far has be wonderful.  Got to toy around a little bit with the Arenas, but I was online on a bad time and i kept fighting the same t3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) over and over D:


----------



## little nin (Nov 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> um ofcourse why not
> 
> don't be sexist



im not being sexist, but the last guild i was in - disband woman leader, she had a 60 druid and more than enough people in the guild to do raids, but no she needed her lvl 40 warrior to get to 60 before anyyyyyyyyy1 could raid with other guildies 

n the one im in now, the guild leader is 56 druid atm, but she still gets to attempt to go with the guild in UBRS as a healer >_>

but neway, yeah it was kinda sexist im soz...

i want my new pc dammit!  then i can play BC with ease, i dont think my laptop will handle normal wow n teh expansion


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2006)

lol my pc runs everything at max


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2006)

Haha WoW got mentioned in a dutch detective show

so they talk to the son of the victim

Detective: so what were you doing all night
Son: I was on my computer untill 5 am
D: writing your diary I bet 
S: no playing world of warcraft level 52
D: level 52? I have level 60


----------



## Draffut (Nov 20, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> How the fuck would you level up to 70 anyways?
> 
> The strongest regular enemy in World of Warcraft are level 62's in the Tainted Scar. I'm sorry, but if you killed 100 billion of them you would never get to 70.
> 
> ...



I think he was asking if then hte expansion comes out, will those without it still be able to level up to 70, maybe just not reach the new outlands regions and instances.

and if they chance what mosters are out there, it would be very possible to level to 70.  even a lvl 60 monster would give you XP at lvl 69, it would just be very minimal.

Also, you last comment is just rediculous, and you need ot litterally be shot for it.



little nin said:


> im not being sexist, but the last guild i was in - disband woman leader, she had a 60 druid and more than enough people in the guild to do raids, but no she needed her lvl 40 warrior to get to 60 before anyyyyyyyyy1 could raid with other guildies
> 
> n the one im in now, the guild leader is 56 druid atm, but she still gets to attempt to go with the guild in UBRS as a healer >_>
> 
> ...



-_- the only female run guild that was on my server (that ran atleast MC) disbanded becuase said leader wasn't allowed to roll on SoD with her priest....  this was shortly after BWL was released.

so she took the entire guild bank, sold it all off, disbanded guild, and sold her account...

Women can run a guild... just dont anger them during that time of the month, or it will end real fast.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 20, 2006)

Maybe they'll just add a fucking shitload of quests.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 20, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Are you insane?
> 
> How the hell could you get enough levels on the crap currently in the game?
> 
> ...



actualyl, if you knew anythign about the game, you would know that at level 60, lvl 48+ monsters are green, and therefor capable of giving XP (and soulshards)  So at level 69, anything level 57+ would be green, and capable of giving XP.  And sicne the top monsters in the game are level 63, this means it would be very possible to grind it up

the question is, will Blizzard allow you to do this, or will they leave the level cap on for those who dont buy the expansion.  Probobly the later, but it was a legitimate question.  And your complete ignorance and wanabe elitism is funny.

Why dont you learn the game before you go insult people and tell them they need to die, standing around with your head halfway up your ass is very unbecomming.

Also, money wise, blizzard makes 15$ a month per account.  how many accoutns are there?  a fucking lot!  I could very easily see people complaining about an expansion for something that they already pay money for every month.  Now if it was a free game (guild wars) wanting free expansions would be very silly.

as said above, your ignorance and wannabe elitism is hilarious.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 20, 2006)

> Are you insane?
> 
> How the hell could you get enough levels on the crap currently in the game?
> 
> ...


Like they did with FFXI, they'll add stronger monsters? is that so hard to imagine? o.o and like Draffut said, you could still grind for maybe a couple levels on the mobs currently in-game. They will also mpst likely add more quests. Blizzard wont just put in a new cap with no way to reach it....

As for telling people to go die because of a game? You need to get out more, a game shouldnt hold that much power over you to tell people to go and die just because of something they said  about it, and if it does hold that much power over you, you need help.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 20, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> 'Ignorance' and 'elitism' are the new black this year.
> 
> The expansion should be $10,000 so you commoners can't play, and only I can be the leetest person in the world...of warcraft
> 
> ...



As long as you realise that you cant even do simple math and will fail later on at life, it's all cool.  Cant wait till I pass you buy working at my local walmart in a couple years.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 20, 2006)

Draffut is that kid being serious when he says that?


----------



## Draffut (Nov 20, 2006)

Yagura said:


> Draffut is that kid being serious when he says that?



I cant tell, he seams to only have a couple brain cells to clap together and make non-cohesive arguements.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 21, 2006)

Draffut said:


> I cant tell, he seams to only have a couple brain cells to clap together and make non-cohesive arguements.



^ That actually isn't far from the truth ... But enough about my disabilities, you are getting off topic.

Anyways anyone see the Opera House stuff for Karazhan? The whole random boss selection thing seems like an idea that should be implemented into more instance encounters. It would make it that much harder if you had no preptime before the boss, and just had to go with the flow. It would also end all these damn walkthroughs that enslave the way raids are done.

Also I'm kind of sad that the final boss will just be something called Nightbane...it looks like some kind of demon bird creature. The Prince seems to be the second final boss. although I'm kind of wondering what will be harder, the top or bottom part of the instance. It would make sense that the demon would hang out in the basement, while the bird should hang around on the roof.

I hope the final boss is on the roof, because one of the things I liked about the last encounter of BWL was that you got to fight Neth, while looking over the Burning Steppes and Searing Gorge. It made it much more epic and had a nice feel to it that this was what we were fighting for (even if you didn't give a damn about the Searing Gorge or the Burning Steppes, especially since your Horde and the closest settlment is in the Badlands).

Which brings me to my final point...The Badlands is the worst Zone in the game... there is nothing there! What is the point to go to there besides a few quests and Uldaman(which is possibly the worst instance in the game).

The Badlands just takes up space IMO, they should have added another Dwarf like area. Or maybe dedicate it to the Ogres left over from the Second War.

They should put Uldaman in the Loch, make it sort of like the Alliance's version of Wailing Caverns, and put a kick ass Ogre instance in Badlands, that is filled with Warcraft II memorabilia.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 21, 2006)

Actually thinking back on it Deadwind Pass, will need to be redesigned to some extent for it to function in a way that would be effiecient. See right now it is pretty much just filled with Vultures, Wisps, Ogres, and Ghosts. It has neither a Alliance or Horde outpost, and it simply just there for the purpose of being a placeholder inbetween Duskwood and Swamp of Sorrows.

However with Karazhan being added, this zone has to become at least a partial nexus of activity for the instance. It is pretty much how Sithilus was before AQ40 came out...devoid of anything of intrest, with basically nothing but mobs and dirt. However unlike Deadwind Pass, Sithilus did have at least a minor point to visit (I mean it wasn't much but still) while Deadwind is pretty much...empty.

Because of this it is my belief that Deadwind Pass may be expanded upon, in order to provide players with some fragments of endgame content who can't get into Outland. Even now, if you go to Deadwind Pass, it may say 55-60...but every 60 who goes there can attest that it is probably one of the most difficult area's to traverse safely in. Hell when I was a druid and exploring around in stealth, the Ghosts would spot me a few yards away.

While I doubt Karazhan the Instance will be open, I think Morgan's Plot beneath the tower will work a nice leveling dungeon. However I doubt it would be easy to traverse (It reminds me of scholomance without mobs...so if they added mobs it would be packed). Also it would probably full of Elites like how the area before LBRS is with the Orcs.

So pretty much I think that Deadwind Pass can become Azeroths 60-70 zone, along with the redone Blasted Lands.

So if they do let you who don't get the expansion level to 70 (which I still doubt) You could probably level up in Deadwind Pass and the Blasted Lands.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2006)

level 60 sounds so far away from me XD


----------



## Draffut (Nov 21, 2006)

Uldaman doesn't have anything on Stockades in the "worst instance ever" catagory.  Thouhg I agree it was kinda junky after the great SM.  And ZF was crap before they fixed it. (like 3 times)

Deadwind pass will defnately get a big revamp in expansion, just like Silithus did before and after AQ came out.  I am just waiting for them to release the rest of the parts in the Eastern continent that are currently inacccessable.  sounds like we will be getting 2 of htem in the expansion atleast.

Then Hyjal and Northrend!!! will be where it's at.

I will start playign again once they let me go kill Arthas.  That will be one helluva fight.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2006)

question

who or what is the lichking


----------



## Aecen (Nov 21, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> question
> 
> who or what is the lichking



Hes the main enemy of world of warcraft, Arthras became the Lich King when he reached the Frozen Throne after he defeated Illidan.  Pretty much the most powerful, and evil man in world of warcraft.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 21, 2006)

Aecen said:


> Hes the main enemy of world of warcraft, Arthras became the Lich King when he reached the Frozen Throne after he defeated Illidan.  Pretty much the most powerful, and evil man in world of warcraft.



I don't like your description at all.  n_n

The Lich King = Ner'Zhul.  Ner'Zhul was an Orc Shaman way back in the day.  He and another orc names Gul'Dan basically were the ones who got the Orcish race enslaved by the Burning Legion.  During the time of this enslavement Ner'Zhul was taught warlock magic by the Demon Kil'Jaedon, the big cheese of the Burning Legion.  At sometime Ner'Zhul messes up pretty bad and Kil'Jaeden fucks him up big time to the point that his soul is stuck in a piece of ice.  Blah blah Warcraft 3 happens and Arthas goes bad and seeks the Lich King who's souls was sent to Northrend.  Arthas let Ner'Zhul's soul enter his body in the last scene of WCIII: TFT and the last we have seen of him is the new Lich King Arthas sitting on his Frozen Throne.

Something like that. :}


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 22, 2006)

Lichking right now is pretty much just a being that has Arthas's body, but with the experiences and memory of Nerzhul mixed with Arthas's. So that means it is basically a Shaman/Palladin/Death Knight/Warlock all rolled into one.

Also it has extensive knowledge on both factions, with Arthas who was a hero for the Alliance, and Nerzhul who was the leader of the Horde at one point (and when he was not he was the leader of the Strongest Orc Clan in history).

I've heard that Metzen plans on making a book that will take place during the section of Warcraft history known as the "Doom of Dreanor" and Nerzhul will be a main character (actually somewhat of a hero).

This is all connected with Blizz trying to retcon the Orcs from Warcraft 1 into the more honerable race they are today. It is the reason why Orgrim Doomhammer was portrayed as a hero in Lord of the Clans, but as a sort of sniviling backstaber in the final scenes of Warcraft 1.

Nerzhul will be shown as a sort of...grey character. One who has enough edge in him to study black magic, but enough honor in him not to be swayed by demons.

Of course Gul'Dan will end up the main villian, along with Kil'Jaeden who seduces him with power. Durotan along with Nerzhul will be protagonists.

Of course the difference will be the Durotan will be exiled for his beliefs, while Nerzhul will sort of stay and wait things out, and eventually lead the horde back to Dreanor in "Beyond the Dark Portal".

Hehe...sort of got of point there.

Anyways...I think the last part of WoW should take us to an unknown planet in the Twisting Nether. And that the final villain should be Kil'Jaeden, not saying that we kill him but defeat him in a way that disgraces him, also we should cause a significant amount of damage to the Burning Legion as a whole so that things start looking up again so they can send everything to hell once again. Unlike Warcraft 1 and Warcraft 2 that ended on hopeful notes...Warcraft 3 ended with the badguys succeeding and gaining power. While the Burning Legion had been pushed back, they are still in the world, which means that they still have a foothold to start another invasion. Also the Scourge wasn't destroyed by the end of WC3, so we have that to deal with. Not to mention all the crap in WoW that has been popping up . It seems like the whole universe is out to get Azeroth, so ending on a note where the characters actually make the world better would be the best way to go with it.

Warcraft IV should involve the ressurection of Sargeras back into the role as leader of the Burning Legion.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 22, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> So that means it is basically a Shaman/Palladin/Death Knight/Warlock all rolled into one.



HAX  HAX

question whats up with some monsters being level "??" when i went to the burning steppes the first monster there was that level and killed me in two hits >_>; 

same for this summon some guy does in a tower next to that orc's castle


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 22, 2006)

Maintence day used to be like that every week...

They usually took the days that they screwed up off your account, which was great because I remember one time I got collectivly a free month.

It is just what is going to happen as the prep the servers for TBC. Also yesturday was a Patch right? That is to be expected anyways...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh well played abit

went up two level not playing for more then a week is great 

doing quests in duskwood

im a level 25 now and I FINALLY got some decent shoulder armor I used to have 23 armor now I got 124 wee


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 22, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> Cloth wearing warriors ftw!



?  


oh yeah some guy told me about some sort of dragon that appears in duskwood once a month what is its level?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 22, 2006)

One of the four Emerald Dragons.  I believe any one of the four can spawn at any of their four locations.  They are all boss monsters so to level 60's they are skulls.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 22, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> One of the four Emerald Dragons.  I believe any one of the four can spawn at any of their four locations.  They are all boss monsters so to level 60's they are skulls.



Alright thus if i met one of them this would happen "gets hit" "your account got destroyed you noob"


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 22, 2006)

Before the hotpatch that binded the dragons to their area's (why doesn't blizz think of this when making these things?) I was able to kite the one in Duskwood to Darkshire. I was a druid, and I would moonfire it, and then Travel Form away. One time I nearly lost it but a nub came up and hit it to keep it aggrivated.

I left before it started killing everything though...I didn't want a GM to see me, because I've heard of entire raids getting suspended for kiting Kazzak to Stormwind before he was finally bound to the Blasted Lands.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 22, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Before the hotpatch that binded the dragons to their area's (why doesn't blizz think of this when making these things?) I was able to kite the one in Duskwood to Darkshire. I was a druid, and I would moonfire it, and then Travel Form away. One time I nearly lost it but a nub came up and hit it to keep it aggrivated.
> 
> I left before it started killing everything though...I didn't want a GM to see me, because I've heard of entire raids getting suspended for kiting Kazzak to Stormwind before he was finally bound to the Blasted Lands.



Ya, they concider it an exploit.  like DI'ng Razorgore in BWL for the alliance.  not sure if they fixed that since i left.

And when the green dragons first came out, people would litterally kite them in the most obscure corners of the world until thier guild could sign on, or just to stop the other faction from killing it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 22, 2006)

whooo 

did dead mines got some nice new weapons



got that boss's sword and his first mates axe =D


----------



## Taffer (Nov 22, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> For us over here in America Blizzard usually gives us free days when servers are just too laggy or something.  Over the course of my play time I have gotten like 10 free days.  At least they are kind enough to do that for their players.  *Dunno if it happens in the Europe tho.*



Yup, we get them in Europe. Ive had about three or four ever since ive been playing.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 22, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> whooo
> 
> did dead mines got some nice new weapons
> 
> ...


Nice.  Cruel Barbs are pretty win.  At least at 19 they are.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 24, 2006)

I summon you! LOLizard


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> I summon you! LOLizard



seee


cybering is worth it 

lol

I cybered a nightelf last night


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 24, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> seee
> 
> 
> cybering is worth it
> ...



I ganked two NE cybering in some, purple flower area in Ashenvale.

I mean, I don't know for sure if they were cybering, but the girl had her top off (as in her chest armor removed) and the guy was just standing next to her really close, so what else could they have been doing?

The chick was a lowbie so it only took a few shots before she went down, but the guy was 60 so he jumped back, equiped his staff and shifted to bear form. He charged me but after the short stun wore off I feared him, he shifted out (why do some druids do that?...you can't shift outta fear) and after fear wore off he tried to heal, but I spell locked his ass with my Felhunter (had my felhunter out for Paranoid, because of all the NE rogues in Ashenvale). 

I suppose at that moment he paniced because he started to moonfire spam me to death. However a Deathcoil solved that issue quickly, and Devour Magic took away the rest of the damage it would have done. He shifted to Travel form to run, but I Shadowbolt that took him out.

The girl was apperently a rogue, because she rezzed, potted, and went after the Felhunter. 

Noobs...don't ever hit a Felhunter, becasue just on the off chance that you are dumb enough to do it, I will always have tainted blood on.  This lowers your attack power by 40, AND stacks. She wailed on it, and I guess she couldn't figure out why she was getting debuffed (or just wasn't looking). She got killed by my Felhunter...and while I love my Felhunter, I also have to acknowledge that getting killed by it, is like getting killed by my Voidwalker. So obviously I was laughing my ass off at this point, and the girl was officially camped.

Guy comes back, heals, shifts, and runs. I felt like chasing him so I summon my Dreadsteed, but he runs into Astranaar and I didn't feel like getting killed after causing so much death.

Now the reason I was in Ashenvale was to head up to Felwood from WSG, however I got into a guild discussion so I wasn't paying attention and overshot my path. So I could either fly to Splintertree (Pain in the ass) or just ride around Astrannar. So I decide to ride.

I go past Astrannar, and end up around Raynewood retreat. It is filled with Dryads that are friendly to Ally, but hostile to Horde, and guess who I find up in the building?

Yeah I was laughing too, and I should have gone in there to gank the two of them again, but I had already wasted too much time, so I just swallowed my desire to kill ally, and went on to Felwood.

  to this day I still wish I could have gone back to kill them.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2006)

don't interupt love D:

got to level 27 today

did almost everything in duskwood, only need to kill those level 30 nightbane creatures and mordel or something

and maybe stitches too?

I ran into this exotic place filled with raptors and crocodiles and this shipyard thing (forgot the full name but I think it was called D D ) where horde and alliance just walk among eachoter

I dislike the battle grounds its no fun =/


----------



## Gir (Nov 24, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I ran into this exotic place filled with raptors and crocodiles and this shipyard thing (forgot the full name but I think it was called D D ) where horde and alliance just walk among eachoter




Like *Booty Bay* in *Strangle Thorn Vale* dude.......


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2006)

Takumi said:


> Like *Booty Bay* in *Strangle Thorn Vale* dude.......



Like I don't look at the name dude

yeah dude so sorry dude for not knowing the name dude


I also ran into a female orc earlier 

unfortunally she was a hunter so after almost kill her so used some buff to increase her speed so I couldn't chase her


----------



## Gir (Nov 24, 2006)

Hunters at low levels tend too run alot.....They get too many slows and speed

But once you get a mount they're screwed O.o


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2006)

Takumi said:


> Hunters at low levels tend too run alot.....They get too many slows and speed
> 
> But once you get a mount they're screwed O.o



I hate mages with their fucking frost spells


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2006)

I love to kick Mages. =]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2006)

mages make my ears bleed

I could kill them so easily

but then they freeze me and their gay level 30+ tauren/orc warrior friends with 30 times better armor and weapons come and rape me

right up the butt


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2006)

Knowing you, up the arse isn't something you'd mind.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Knowing you, up the arse isn't something you'd mind.



I might be bi but I don't like cock up butt  

I love sunder armor its such a nice move


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 24, 2006)

You gonna love it later on when ya tanking and so on Vegetable-kun <3


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 25, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> mages make my ears bleed
> 
> I could kill them so easily
> 
> ...



NeoDMC Obtains *[Worlds Smallest Violin]*
NeoDMC Uses *[Worlds Smallest Violin]*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2006)

The Jackal Experience said:


> You gonna love it later on when ya tanking and so on Vegetable-kun <3



Orc warriors are assholes  

and it seems like these people don't know the meaning of teamwork, i run towards the first spot we need to take over then a orc comes and for some reason everybody is running towards something up a mountain  

and neo wtf @ world's smalles violin


----------



## little nin (Nov 25, 2006)

^^ ur on a pvp server im guessing?

neway how is wow for every1? 

y can i never do scholo with a PUG...


----------



## Taffer (Nov 25, 2006)

little nin said:


> ^^ ur on a pvp server im guessing?
> 
> neway how is wow for every1?
> 
> y can i never do scholo with a PUG...



Ive never had trouble with doing scholo with a PUG, its Strat Baron i can never do.

Anyways i haven't done any PUGs for ages, do it all with my guild.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2006)

Well most of the time its me, daz and whoever I can pick up sometimes i get phluk from my guild = 40 paladin = win

I turned level 28 today XD


----------



## syrup (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm pretty sure lvl 20 trial warlocks with blue and green armor, a blue weapon, and maxed out gold own. Though not as much as when lvl 19 for bg's.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2006)

syrup said:


> I'm pretty sure lvl 20 trial warlocks with blue and green armor, a blue weapon, and maxed out gold own. Though not as much as when lvl 19 for bg's.



If thats you

gimme gold


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 25, 2006)

Taffer said:


> Ive never had trouble with doing scholo with a PUG, its Strat Baron i can never do.
> 
> Anyways i haven't done any PUGs for ages, do it all with my guild.



Start Baron is one of the last things that I consider PUGable in the game. All it requires is good leadership, and a party that doesn't have too many dumbasses in it. Other than that, it is pretty straight foward. All the bosses are easy to locate, and besides the front part of the Slaughter House, and maybe the Baroness, it is all pretty simple.

Only time I wiped there was when half the group was dicking around and got locked out of the Slaughter House area, and some loser wasn't reading the message board so he pulled one of the Abomination and we got owned pretty easily. I hate people who are too eager to get the stiches and pull with abandon in the hall.

Scholo, was almost fucking impossible when the game first came out. Mobs were so close together you damn near pulled the entire instance with the most careful of pulls. Not to mention that besides perhaps maybe Balnazzar(who is only difficult because he turns into something else after you kill him), Scholo has overall more difficult bosses.

However overall the Hardest PUG instance is DM/ZG/AQ20 and 2 of those are still usually only attempted by guilds. I've only been on maybe 2 sucessful ZG PUGs and even then, that was when Hakkar was gimped. AQ20, I never tried with a PUG, but my guild met another group there that was asking members of our raid to join theirs (which we laughed at).


----------



## 記憶 (Nov 25, 2006)

*WOW [World of Warcraft]*

anyone that does play can talk about it here! i know there wont be much to talk about..but..if you know tips or may i say "cheats" then we can post it here!!


----------



## Nexas (Nov 25, 2006)

If you want to talk WOW you should go to the WOW Discussion thread thats only *A couple threads below.*


----------



## syrup (Nov 26, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> If thats you
> 
> gimme gold



It was but my trial is over, and you do realise max gold on trial is only 10?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 26, 2006)

Also, I believe in a trial you can't trade anything.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2006)

XxXblack-abyssXxX said:


> anyone that does play can talk about it here! i know there wont be much to talk about..but..if you know tips or may i say "cheats" then we can post it here!!





I hope you get banned from wow

pff pathetic cheater >_>


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 26, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I hope you get banned from wow
> 
> pff pathetic cheater >_>



you beginnin to sound like a true wow-player now XD


...pull my finger


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2006)

The Jackal Experience said:


> you beginnin to sound like a true wow-player now XD
> 
> 
> ...pull my finger



 

(pulls)

what happens now?


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 26, 2006)

Well, I just started playing thanks to the free trial, but I doubt I'll be playing once the 10 days are up.  It's a fantastic game, but it sucks out your soul.

I mean, I'm anti-social enough as it is...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't see how it turns you anti social at all O_o


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 26, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't see how it turns you anti social at all O_o



I was talking to my cousin over Thanksgiving.  She's in med school and she was telling me about this one doctor who plays WoW religiously.  And that's all he does.  He plays it in-between patients, off work, etc... He and his wife even celebrated their wedding anniversary on different dates because he had previously scheduled a guild raid on the same date.  I?ll bet you $1000 he?ll be divorced within two years.

You see, Vegitto, I play games a bit too much, same as that doctor.  I already spend way too much time inside my apartment playing games then out there in the real world with people I know personally.

If I play Wow after this free trial, I'm truly afraid that will be the end of me.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 26, 2006)

Seriously if you have that much of an addictive personality, then you are lucky you got addicted to WoW...and not Meth or something.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2006)

Red Viking said:


> I was talking to my cousin over Thanksgiving.  She's in med school and she was telling me about this one doctor who plays WoW religiously.  And that's all he does.  He plays it in-between patients, off work, etc... He and his wife even celebrated their wedding anniversary on different dates because he had previously scheduled a guild raid on the same date.  I?ll bet you $1000 he?ll be divorced within two years.
> 
> You see, Vegitto, I play games a bit too much, same as that doctor.  I already spend way too much time inside my apartment playing games then out there in the real world with people I know personally.
> 
> If I play Wow after this free trial, I'm truly afraid that will be the end of me.




this is my life

before I had WoW

weekdays: school come home play random game/ be on here
weekend: sleep way too long random game and here

after wow 

weekdays: school, come home, play wow/ be on here
weekend: sleep way too long, wow and be here

I don't have a social life and it didn't make it worse if your pathetic enough to let your life get ruined by a fricking video game jesus then you were gonna get addicted to something else

its just a fun game


----------



## Crowe (Nov 26, 2006)

You guys are seriously underestimating mages. AP + PoM kills most things fast.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> You guys are seriously underestimating mages. AP + PoM kills most things fast.



im not

i hate mages


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 26, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> You guys are seriously underestimating mages. AP + PoM kills most things fast.



I haven't taken a mage seriously, ever since my guild gave me the Azuresong Mageblade when it dropped (I'm a Warlock) and the mage started screaming over Vent about injustice and crap like that, when he had just joined the guild like...2 weeks ago and this was the first thing with the guild that would give him DKP.

search I still use it when I want to look sporty, and not have a clunky staff on my back.

I am finally emerging on the Naxx scene (everything slowed down at the end of October for some reason >.>) And this drops in the Spider Wing and I want it so bad.

search

Caster swords are my favorite weapons (style) in the game. I hope more come out in TBC.


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 26, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Seriously if you have that much of an addictive personality, then you are lucky you got addicted to WoW...and not Meth or something.



Well, you know what they say: Acceptence is the first step.



Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't have a social life and it didn't make it worse if your pathetic enough to let your life get ruined by a fricking video game jesus then you were gonna get addicted to something else
> 
> its just a fun game



Yes, it is a fun game...that can be very addicting.

Vegitto, I'm like you: I play games and I pretty much have no social life.  My point is that I realize that my gaming habits are partly to blame for this because I spend more time playing them then going outside.  I want to change this.  And the first step is to acknowledge that I'm addicted to games and the Internet.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 26, 2006)

Red Viking said:


> Well, you know what they say: Acceptence is the first step.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then...go get out and place some basketball or something. You are wasting your time bitching and moaning on here.


----------



## syrup (Nov 26, 2006)

If anything WoW increased my social skills during the trial as instead of just sitting at home talking to no one i was talking to people on the game thus having conversations thus developing my social skills.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2006)

And in my case improving my english.

I finally found out how to get to ironforge, how dissapointed I was when I found out all the monsters there are like 8,9 and 10 not including gnomerian(or something)

what would be my next logical step for a 28


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Nov 26, 2006)

For BC I was thinking of rolling a Hunter, Druid or Palli (all horde of course). Which should I use?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2006)

Well im gonna roll as a paladin bloodelf (thank you bllizzard for not forcing me to be a lameass shaman) 

female and male female is gonna be me running around naked getting guys to cybur me and then post it here so we can laugh


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2006)

tommorow im making a new character on argent dawn and this guy and his guild of all level 60 are gonna try to make me level 60 in a month by taking me to these raids I guess and other too

 ZG MC BWL NAXX

i completely don't know what those are but oh well Xd


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 26, 2006)

<-Get ready for a stupid question.

Is Warcraft all about levelling up, or can you do other stuff? 
Cause I know these online games are often synimous with leveling up. 
I wanted to try this out, but I really can't be bothered to level myself so I can get to the fun. Ya dig! (zomg 70's taking)


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 26, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> You guys are seriously underestimating mages. AP + PoM kills most things fast.



you jk with me? mages are my archrivals.. i can almost kill anythin.. but mages and locks... i hate them so much  

(also got lock, they are cute <3 )



> And in my case improving my english.



_"HAU 2 CHANG3 SKILlz LOLzzzzz"
"laL 1m g0nna NINNj4 nub!1"_

-_-;;


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 27, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Well im gonna roll as a paladin bloodelf (thank you bllizzard for not forcing me to be a lameass shaman)
> 
> female and male female is gonna be me running around naked getting guys to cybur me and then post it here so we can laugh



Vegitto you are such a noob!

You would rather be a pally than a shammy?

Fine but don't bitch on this thread after you realize how much your toon fails at life.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 27, 2006)

^Do you know how the Shaman dual wield DPS is fairing out in BC, and if it's good enough for a raid situation other than forcing Shaman's to spec Resto and heal?

Because I was going to make a UD Rogue when BC comes out, but now I'm debating with myself to either make an Enhancement Shaman or a Feral Druid. The only thing that is holding me back from making those two is because they aren't even considerable for raids, even though I've been hearing Shamans and Druids doing some really good DPS.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 27, 2006)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Feral Druid.


loldruidlol


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 27, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Vegitto you are such a noob!
> 
> You would rather be a pally than a shammy?
> 
> Fine but don't bitch on this thread after you realize how much your toon fails at life.



Simple answer


mail armor

I hate low armor armor D:


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 27, 2006)

Druids will never be able to completely do anything other than heal, because they are too much like priests with their ability to heal. Healing Touch is probably the most efficient healing spell in the game, and besides some of their HoTs aren't too bad.

Shammys will always been the Melee Caster, and thus have a better chance at escaping their role as the third healer of the Horde, especially, with the introduction of Pallys to the horde.

Paladins will always be a secondary..everything.

Offtank and offheal. Sure you'll find some exceptions but really Pally DPS is laughable, even with the best gear and the right spec. In PvP situations they can only outlast everyone, and hope that a class that can actually kill things shows up.

That is why I'm calling you a noob Vegitto. Pally looks good on paper. And all the new patches and TBC changes are going into the right direction. But Pally's still can't hold aggro good enough to be counted on as an MT, and their healing, while the most efficient, is also the least viable in the high damage situations that will be present in the 25-man dungeons in TBC. If you are looking for a tank class remember the levels of viability.

1) Warrior- High Aggro, High Survivability
2) Druid- High Aggro, Low Survivability
3) Pally- Low Aggro, High Survivability
4) Pet- Low Aggro, Low Survivability

A tank is worthless if they can't keep the mob off the other members of the party.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 27, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Druids will never be able to completely do anything other than heal, because they are too much like priests with their ability to heal. Healing Touch is probably the most efficient healing spell in the game, and besides some of their HoTs aren't too bad.
> 
> Shammys will always been the Melee Caster, and thus have a better chance at escaping their role as the third healer of the Horde, especially, with the introduction of Pallys to the horde.
> 
> ...



if the BE could be a warrior I would pick a warrior but they were gay and didn't give them the option to be a warrior so i need to get the second best thing D:

I really hate the cloth and leather that the other classes have to use, I cant handle the low armor ratings D:


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 27, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> if the BE could be a warrior I would pick a warrior but they were gay and didn't give them the option to be a warrior so i need to get the second best thing D:
> 
> I really hate the cloth and leather that the other classes have to use, I cant handle the low armor ratings D:



You do know that your Warrior's AP is only like...1/4 of what makes you a good tank? Druids have the highest AP of all the classes, and they still handle high damage situations the worst out of the 3 tanks in the game.


----------



## syrup (Nov 27, 2006)

Aww so many game to play in life, ffxii then tales of the abyss and a wii/ zelda/ ssbb...then maybe buy wow...though it is too expensive but fun.


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 27, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Then...go get out and place some basketball or something. You are wasting your time bitching and moaning on here.



And you are right.  Going outside every now and then is something I try to do.  Like just now.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 28, 2006)

Red Viking said:


> And you are right.  Going outside every now and then is something I try to do.  Like just now.



Yeah...I would do the same...unfortunatly I still hiss when sunlight touches my skin.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2006)

my 2 week vacation is gonna be interesting, nothing but high end raids to get my level to 60 as quickly as possible


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 28, 2006)

22k ms



hehe


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2006)

The Jackal Experience said:


> 22k ms
> 
> 
> 
> hehe




D:

(has about 1060 armor)


were you buffed up?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Nov 28, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Vegitto you are such a noob!
> 
> You would rather be a pally than a shammy?
> 
> Fine but don't bitch on this thread after you realize how much your toon fails at life.



paladins > Shamans.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 28, 2006)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> paladins > Shamans.



lololololollololololololololololololololololololololololololololol

Please explain.  I want to laugh more.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 29, 2006)

@vegetable-kun: yes, my pally was 


paladins are always so fuckin hated and looked down upon, gets pretty freaki annoyin actually. a raid would never be really complete without buffs, our decent healin and aura. seriously, stop hatin -.-


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

The Jackal Experience said:


> @vegetable-kun: yes, my pally was
> 
> 
> paladins are always so fuckin hated and looked down upon, gets pretty freaki annoyin actually. a raid would never be really complete without buffs, our decent healin and aura. seriously, stop hatin -.-



Indeed

damn the elitists that think barely clothed mages and shit own all 


magical classes always bore me


----------



## Crowe (Nov 29, 2006)

Old but still awesome; Another poor bubble boy.

I hate pally's...they keep my counter-spell busy 24/7. Horde >> Alliance .


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2006)

Damn straight, peKster.

FOR THE HORDE.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

THE ALLIANCE SHALL PREVAIL 


damn you horde


----------



## Crowe (Nov 29, 2006)

Alliance = Bunch of g33ks who's been bullied and always wanted to fight back / kids who have seen LoTR a few times too much.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> Alliance = Bunch of g33ks who's been bullied and always wanted to fight back / kids who have seen LoTR a few times too much.



The horde are ugly 

I don't even like LOTR D:


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 29, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> Alliance = Bunch of g33ks who's been bullied and always wanted to fight back / kids who have seen LoTR a few times too much.



alliance = boring g33kz, lamest design, annoying humans and so on. however; dwarfs = the love (makin them my fav-race with the trolls). also female gnomes = lolicon-material XD

horde = ppl who wanna choose the "darker" side because they got fangs and look way cooler than a mediocre human (also got anti-hero fetish) / kids who have seen horror movies too much.


btw: in design i prefer the horde rapes the humans. I have however become used to the alliance now


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

I wish you could customise your character more i would pick a orc if the male one wasn't overly musclinair (or whatever)


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2006)

Muscular orcs are sexy. If you pick the right skin-tone, they look like the Hulk. XD

Orc jokes/pick-up lines rule, too.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

The human jokes suck ass XD


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2006)

Humans suck arse, period.

My friends are making me roll an Alliance char, so I'll probably go for a Dwarf Priest. Or if I get BC, a Draenei priest.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Humans suck arse, period.
> 
> My friends are making me roll an Alliance char, so I'll probably go for a Dwarf Priest. Or if I get BC, a Draenei priest.



HUMANS KICK ARSE 

il come rape your ass now with my hot /dance

I have never seen a draenei  

il probably roll horde with pally BE


----------



## Crowe (Nov 29, 2006)

The Jackal Experience said:


> alliance = boring g33kz, lamest design, annoying humans and so on. however; dwarfs = the love (makin them my fav-race with the trolls). also female gnomes = lolicon-material XD
> 
> horde = ppl who wanna choose the "darker" side because they got fangs and look way cooler than a mediocre human (also got anti-hero fetish) / kids who have seen horror movies too much.
> 
> ...


You're just in denial. Dwarfs are ok. Gnomes, elves and humans suck extremely though. I get so annoyed when I see a gnome for some reason. I kept on hunting and polymorphing a Marshal gnome til he left AB. Pally looks so gay really, the way they walk, the way they put on their blessings etc.

W/E you say, Darker side >> teh heroez. It's not like in the stories, look at the win/loss in bg's. Before the X-realm the horde were owning AV too.

Crossroads = Most nostalgic feeling ever. Alliance doesn't have a place as awesome as the Crossroads. Too much green and blue with the elves and humans, too much snow with the gnomes/dwarfes.

I remember leading a lvl 7-10 gnome/dwarf raid on Orgrimmar. Was fucking hilarious, the noobs didn't understand a shit. I told them to follow me and they did, noone got to Orgrimmar. We got owned not even halfway there ;D



> il probably roll horde with pally BE


gtfo bubbleboy.

Hm...I'll probably roll a troll warrior and spec fury or might try playing rouge.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

wtf is this bubble boy shit


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2006)

I just hate humans and gnomes. And Night Elf Hunters..but I count them as their own race of suck (along with NE rogues, but rogues are their own race of suck all together.)

Humans are the most played race with Night Elves right on there tail.

Undead are the most played horde race by a large factor.

Least played race are Trolls with Orcs right in front of them.

Most played class is Hunter, with Warrior right behind it.

Paladin and Shaman are the least played classes, but that is only because the other classes can be played by both factions, while Pally and Shaman are restricted to one faction. 

In fact with the way the Paladin class is numbered, if you accomidated for the fact that only about half of the player base can play as a Paladin, I would say that Paladin is the most played class when compared to it's avaliability.

So after TBC I bet my left nut that the most played class in the game will be Paladins. And Blood Elves will soon become the most played race of the Horde.

Which is going to be so lame...bunch of long eared bubble brats running around thinking they look cool.

True Horde FTW!!!!

Also Dreanei are fine...my new favorite Ally race. In fact I'm rolling a Draenei Shaman.

Edit: 

Also Vegitto,  you do know as a Pally your job is to heal right? You can't kill anything and nobody is going to really want you to tank especially. Especially not on the horde, with players who are used to not having Pallys or their ability to tank.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 29, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> You're just in denial. Dwarfs are ok. Gnomes, elves and humans suck extremely though. I get so annoyed when I see a gnome for some reason. I kept on hunting and polymorphing a Marshal gnome til he left AB. Pally looks so gay really, the way they walk, the way they put on their blessings etc.
> 
> W/E you say, Darker side >> teh heroez. It's not like in the stories, look at the win/loss in bg's. Before the X-realm the horde were owning AV too.
> 
> ...



Gnomes are the best race.  Period.  I'll stomp you with my Female Gnome Warlock anyday....  Only char i really played back before i quit.  So i guess not anyday anymore... unlesss you want to reactivate my account.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> I just hate humans and gnomes. And Night Elf Hunters..but I count them as their own race of suck (along with NE rogues, but rogues are their own race of suck all together.)
> 
> Humans are the most played race with Night Elves right on there tail.
> 
> ...



fuck healing people il heal myself


----------



## Draffut (Nov 29, 2006)

I would rather have a druid tank long before a crappy Paladin.  all they are good for is giving me Kings and Salv, then getting out of the way.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 29, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> You're just in denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2006)

Healidin's suck?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 29, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Healidin's suck?



Actually they are pretty decent healers. I usually came on top 3 with my pally on raid heals and I had like only 300 on +healin. And no, the healers werent sleepin during that time. I see more the paladin class a supporter class more than anything really, its alwas nice to have a few on the raids. Its almost sad how gear-dependent they are tho. 

paladin dps = awful.
paladin healin = pretty decent.
paladin tankin = pretty awful on the agrro side and bad on the tanking.


and yeah I used to play paladin so I kinda know what Im talking about >_>


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 29, 2006)

*Ahem*

Forsaken Rouges pwn.

That is all.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2006)

I rolled an Orc Rogue.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

I rolled a undead rogue some days ago


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I rolled a undead rogue some days ago



Do you plan on rolling all the cliche's before TBC comes out?

Edit: Actually...you pretty much prove all the Noobisms that are rampantly claimed around the WoW forums true...keep doing the good work Vegitto-Kun..don't forget to pick up a Female NE 'something' along the way!

Double Edit: When I say pick up I mean you have to play as her...having sex with a dude...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 29, 2006)

im gettin guild wars nightfall this weekend
oh my friend has WoW and Gw and he told me theirs no difference except WoW gets to ride on horse

so get gw

WoW-$50 + 15 a month
Gw-$50


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 30, 2006)

ShinobiOfTheGhetto said:


> im gettin guild wars nightfall this weekend
> oh my friend has WoW and Gw and he told me theirs no difference except WoW gets to ride on horse
> 
> so get gw
> ...



This guy...fails at life.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 30, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Do you plan on rolling all the cliche's before TBC comes out?
> 
> Edit: Actually...you pretty much prove all the Noobisms that are rampantly claimed around the WoW forums true...keep doing the good work Vegitto-Kun..don't forget to pick up a Female NE 'something' along the way!
> 
> Double Edit: When I say pick up I mean you have to play as her...having sex with a dude...



Maybe you just need to stop being such a elitist involving WoW


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2006)

WoW, $50? It's only 20 Euro at the place I work at.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Maybe you just need to stop being such a elitist involving WoW



Elitist: someone who believes in elitism

Elitism: is a belief or attitude that an elite? a selected group of persons whose personal abilities, specialized training or other attributes place them at the top of any field (see below)? are the people whose views on a matter are to be taken most seriously, or who are alone fit to govern. Thus elitism sees an elite as occupying a special position of authority or privilege in a group, set apart from the majority of people who do not match up with their abilities or attributes. ...

Yeah that....pretty much describes me.

So I suppose I'll take what you said as sarcasm, and thus thank you for such a compliment.

Thanks Veggito-kun, I didn't know you took the time to know me so well  

/hugs
/stroke back
/nuzzle neck


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 30, 2006)

Where the hell do you get crossbows anyway?

I can only find just bows O_o


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 30, 2006)

well maybe if WoW didnt make ppl py 15 a month it should be lke 5 a month


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2006)

ShinobiOfTheGhetto said:


> well maybe if WoW didnt make ppl py 15 a month it should be lke 5 a month



Thank you for contributing to this thread with this post.

We thank you for your effort but do not encourage you to come back.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 30, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Thank you for contributing to this thread with this post.
> 
> We thank you for your effort but do not encourage you to come back.



well im not saying anything bad i just saying...

but i know how yall WoW players r...


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 30, 2006)

ShinobiOfTheGhetto said:


> well im not saying anything bad i just saying...
> 
> but i know how yall WoW players r...


You obviously don't know what your talking about so please don't post in this thread anymore.


----------



## AdreneLyne (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow.. can you guys be any bigger assholes? Leave the guy alone, you're obviously saying "you don't know what you're talking about," "get out of this thread," why? Because he can't type properly? Or.. his sentences aren't formed that well.. so what? You can get the just of what he's saying..

I mean for all you know he could be young, WoW is for all ages, you should know this from alliance chat.

Don't get mad that people think WoW isn't the best game because of the monthly prices, and then attack him for not being like super cool at typing and forming sentences.. seriously.

I played WoW off and on and still am.. and I do agree with him the monthly price is just not worth it, especially since Blizzard are filthy rich.


----------



## CyberPunk (Dec 1, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Cyberpunk...your kind are no longer welcome in this thread...I swear we are just talking about general WoW stuff...Vegitto you should just have someone change this to general WoW thread.



I know it's kind of late response, but I've been too busy to post here.  My post was in a completely different thread and was merged with this one for simplicity.  And if you were the one to neg rep me with "lol wow > u gay", then there's a dark place in hell reserved for your soul.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

AdreneLyne said:


> Wow.. can you guys be any bigger assholes? Leave the guy alone, you're obviously saying "you don't know what you're talking about," "get out of this thread," why? Because he can't type properly? Or.. his sentences aren't formed that well.. so what? You can get the just of what he's saying..
> 
> I mean for all you know he could be young, WoW is for all ages, you should know this from alliance chat.
> 
> ...



I think it was that got them to attack



> but i know how yall WoW players r...


----------



## Draffut (Dec 1, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> This guy...fails at life.



I have played both, WOW extensivly, and GW for the past month.  And GW is a far, far, far, far superior game as far as strategy and PVP go.  It is severly lacking in PvE though.

So if you want fun PvP and a game you have to use extensive strategy and planning to play, play GW.

If you want a game with fun PvE, and you only need 3 brain cells to play well, go WOW.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey neo , How far into Pve progression are you in?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 1, 2006)

well u guys can't stop me from coming back to this thread sooo....u might as well neg.rep me


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Dec 1, 2006)

Contribute to this thread in a positive way then...


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 1, 2006)

ShinobiOfTheGhetto said:


> well u guys can't stop me from coming back to this thread sooo....u might as well neg.rep me



Done and done.

On another, I'm considering to roll a Dwarf Priest as I'm getting tired of my Orc Rogue for some reason, any comments?


----------



## Akatsuki mike (Dec 1, 2006)

hmmm..i wish my mom would let me get the game....

how much is the game itself?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 1, 2006)

look i found a funny vid on WoW

Sorry it's not SasuNaru but a very cute song.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 2, 2006)

CyberPunk said:
			
		

> "lol wow > u gay"
> Did you neg rep me for stating my opinion?  The post I made was in a different thread and was merged with the current thread to create an "official discussion thread".



Alright people...which ever one of you neg repped Punk come forward.

I don't want to get into a PM war with a guy who needs a month to come up with something to say 

Also Draff, I was referring to the fact that he posted something about Guild Wars being better...in the *OFFICIAL WORLD OF WARCRAFT DISCUSSION*. I mean is this thread popular enough to have an anti-discussion in it as well? Because honestly there are too many things in WoW to talk about instead of getting into an argument over other MMO's...I mean god we haven't even discussed Talent Specs in-depth yet  

4th I just got Attuned for Naxx but my guild is having issues over the raid schedual, and a lot of people don't like me because I am only in because I apperently am "The Raid Leaders BFF"...even though me and him haven't even talked on Vent before...

I have been all the way through MC/ZG/AQ20

I've been to C'Thun but it didn't go over well, however I heard they(Guild) did down him later and/or earlier (unless they have been lieing about their raid progress). My old Guild was going through BWL when I was with them, and one night we even got to Nef but...we just couldn't take him after he went to the Balcony.

I'm thinking about just dropping the guild and wait till TBC. Look for the 25-man guilds that will probably start forming for the new instances.

A lot of guilds are going to fall apart with the new raid system. It sounds simple on paper when you say that a guild designed for 40+ raids could simply split their raiding schedual and get things done half as fast.

I doubt that would happen because you got your strong players and your weak players. What is going to happen is pretty much a draft, where one leader picks the best player, and the other team is left to it's devices. No matter what people say their are pawns in this game, and they are the weakest links. 

Current guilds will quickly fall apart when the strong players rally together to form a better group, and weaker players are left without leaders or major players.

Of course Vegitto would think this is just another elitist view of mine as well...and he is right


----------



## CyberPunk (Dec 2, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Alright people...which ever one of you neg repped Punk come forward.
> 
> I don't want to get into a PM war with a guy who needs a month to come up with something to say
> 
> Also Draff, I was referring to the fact that he posted something about Guild Wars being better...in the *OFFICIAL WORLD OF WARCRAFT DISCUSSION*. I mean is this thread popular enough to have an anti-discussion in it as well? Because honestly there are too many things in WoW to talk about instead of getting into an argument over other MMO's...I mean god we haven't even discussed Talent Specs in-depth yet



Believe me, I wasn't dwelling on your ridiculous post for a month.  I apologized a few posts earlier about being busy and not checking this thread.  And you need to realize something.  Either another thread was merged with this, or the topic was changed because I posted in a thread titled "GW VS WOW".


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Alright people...which ever one of you neg repped Punk come forward.
> 
> I don't want to get into a PM war with a guy who needs a month to come up with something to say
> 
> ...



How is that elitist its the truth 

I cant wait untill end this trimester so I can play wow for 2 weeks in a row with my new guild who are gonna try making me 60 in less then a month


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont why u guys get mad because somone said gw was better than WoW...
jeez THEIR JUST GAMES 

anyways i might get WoW today


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2006)

ShinobiOfTheGhetto said:


> i dont why u guys get mad because somone said gw was better than WoW...
> jeez THEIR JUST GAMES seriously get a life goddang



Isn't it stupid to post "omg gw pwns wow" in the official WoW topic?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 2, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Isn't it stupid to post "omg gw pwns wow" in the official WoW topic?


well i get it but u guys get pissed like WoW is ur life


----------



## Draffut (Dec 2, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Also Draff, I was referring to the fact that he posted something about Guild Wars being better...in the *OFFICIAL WORLD OF WARCRAFT DISCUSSION*. I mean is this thread popular enough to have an anti-discussion in it as well? Because honestly there are too many things in WoW to talk about instead of getting into an argument over other MMO's...I mean god we haven't even discussed Talent Specs in-depth yet



I would be happy to discuss talent specs (especially warlocks), but if you are going to make a post only for the purpose of discounting anouther game (Guild Wars in this case) What is wrong with defending it?



Vegitto-kun said:


> Isn't it stupid to post "omg gw pwns wow" in the official WoW topic?



I didn't say GW pwns WOW, I said that they are both better in different aspects.  GW's PVP is FARRRR better.  WOW has FARRR better PvE.  GW forces you to play it's kinda junky PvE alot to earn runes and stuff for the PvP.  WOW charges you monthly (not to bad if it wasn't $15 a month) and requires next to no strategy as far as 98% of the game goes.

Both games have thier pros and cons.  I personally played WOW for over 18 months strait, and have been playing GW for a good month now, and thats just my opinion of the two.


----------



## darkviper (Dec 2, 2006)

nothing beats wow and since the bc is coming in January you wont be able to stop playing


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 2, 2006)

Okay, seven levels on and I can say.

Dwarf Priest > Orc Rogue


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 3, 2006)

CyberPunk said:


> Believe me, I wasn't dwelling on your ridiculous post for a month.  I apologized a few posts earlier about being busy and not checking this thread.  And you need to realize something.  Either another thread was merged with this, or the topic was changed because I posted in a thread titled "GW VS WOW".



Yeah...Like about a month ago.

I should know, I'm the one who suggested it >.>

Anyways I don't know why you singled me out, I just said ONE (count them ONE) smart ass comment. At least let me give you about five comments before you think I would take the time to neg-rep you.

Do...do you hate my name or something? Or was it the fact that a BLACK MAN said a smart ass comment that sent you over the edge!

YOU RACIST MUTHA- (tackled and retrained by the forum gods)

...Sure lets talk about Talent Specs.

I'm currently Affliction/Destruction...but I want to at least check ou Felguard so I might set to Demonlogy for a few...I really just hope respec costs don't scale any more after the expansion.


----------



## CyberPunk (Dec 3, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Yeah...Like about a month ago.
> 
> I should know, I'm the one who suggested it >.>
> 
> ...



I "singled you out" because you're the only one that responded in such a way.  To be honest, the only reason I returned to this thread was because I was going through my messages and I saw the negative rep.  It was a "Gw vs WoW" thread and you said my opinion wasn't welcome so I simply asked if it was you.


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Dec 3, 2006)

ShinobiOfTheGhetto said:


> well i get it but u guys get pissed like WoW is ur life



you are so pathetic its funny  


PS: wasnt the point of this thread to talk about wow?

Let's get back on-topic. The first ever Karazhan mount dropped from the first boss there.

*Fiery Warhorse's Reins*

source:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2006)

I find it gay

that paladins get free mounts D:


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Dec 3, 2006)

Shoulda rolled a paladin gayboy.

Warlocks get them too. :3


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2006)

How unfair  D: each type should get their own type of mount and if you want a other one then you pay 


And whats up with the gayboy comment >_<


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Dec 3, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I find it gay
> 
> that paladins get free mounts D:



It's just another reason why paladins Own


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd rather have a Priest and a Warrior in a party than two Paladins.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 3, 2006)

is WoW 3 burning crusade?


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 3, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> How unfair  D: each type should get their own type of mount and if you want a other one then you pay
> 
> 
> And whats up with the gayboy comment >_<



They aren't free...they are about as time consuming as getting a regular mount, the only difference being that instead of just having to get gold, you have to do obscure quests (obscure as in nobody else wants to do them) and collect alot of Mat items, that means you either need to hang around Orgrimmar all day waiting to buy all the mats, or you need your guildies to help you get them.

Also, I don't know about the Pally mount, but the Warlock mount you actually run into a fairly challenging boss encounter, to finally get the Dreadsteed. Plus nobody really wants to do DM West ...I ended up having to go with a few free guild mates and two PuPs who were level 59 and 58 who had no idea what DM West was like.

*Me Orc Warlock 60* 
(BEST PLAYER EVA!!!!!1!!1!!!1)
*Guildmate Undead Warrior 60* 
(PvPer first and foremost..I was afraid to take him, because of his spec)
*Guildmate Troll Shaman 60 *
(He is cool, but is a multi-tasker and sometimes doesn't pay attention)
*PuP Tauren Shaman 59 *
(Worst healer in history...I think he bought the character on ebay)
*PuP Undead Rogue 58 *
(he wanted to roll on everything)

It went fairly well considering what we had. We wiped once because of healing issues, the Tauren Shammy was terrible at healing. Most of the issues we had was with crowd control, but the Rogue was actually fairly good when it came to PvE...his attitude on loot though was terrible, and he kept talking.

I was pissed because halfway through all the guild members logged in, and the guild chat was pretty much mocking our progress for the rest of the thing.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 3, 2006)

what the best character in WoW?


----------



## little nin (Dec 3, 2006)

pally mount Q is in scholo...i believe, wow 2 weeks and i can buy epic mount :/, questing ftw easiest way to get money 

ma guild tried ony today, wiped a few times teh noobs lol


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 3, 2006)

Greatest Druid ever...

Link removed


----------



## Kai (Dec 4, 2006)

Are you taking college classes? God, don't play this game. It's fucking worse than heroine. It'll suck you in and you can't get out.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 4, 2006)

Space said:


> Are you taking college classes? God, don't play this game. It's fucking worse than heroine. It'll suck you in and you can't get out.



um no I mean before sunday I didn't play for a week


----------



## Kai (Dec 4, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> um no I mean before sunday I didn't play for a week



I was using an analogy to prove how great it was   I guess you didn't notice....


----------



## Draffut (Dec 4, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> They aren't free...they are about as time consuming as getting a regular mount, the only difference being that instead of just having to get gold, you have to do obscure quests (obscure as in nobody else wants to do them) and collect alot of Mat items, that means you either need to hang around Orgrimmar all day waiting to buy all the mats, or you need your guildies to help you get them.
> 
> Also, I don't know about the Pally mount, but the Warlock mount you actually run into a fairly challenging boss encounter, to finally get the Dreadsteed. Plus nobody really wants to do DM West ...I ended up having to go with a few free guild mates and two PuPs who were level 59 and 58 who had no idea what DM West was like.
> 
> ...



Dont be like this guy, bring 2 warlocks and the final quest becomes a cinch.

Though it still does require alot of time and money to do, might as well go buy a regular one anyways.



Space said:


> I was using an analogy to prove how great it was   I guess you didn't notice....



Actually, it's alotlike Diablo 2.  A very shallow game, but incredibly addictive (like herione, as you said)  But if you ever pull youself away, you go "wow... i cant belive i spent time on that, POS"


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 4, 2006)

im so excited cuz im gettin WoW tomorrow =[)


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Dec 4, 2006)

ShinobiOfTheGhetto said:


> im so excited cuz im gettin WoW tomorrow =[)



Be a paladin.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 4, 2006)

DONT
BE
A 
PALADIN
FFS

Be a Warlock or hunter or something.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 4, 2006)

should i be a orc?their big


----------



## Crowe (Dec 4, 2006)

Your getting wow tomorrow? You really shouldn't. Wait for 1 month and WoW: Burning Crusade will hopefully be out.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 4, 2006)

oh really?damn!!!


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Dec 4, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> DONT
> BE
> A
> SHAMAN
> ...



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 4, 2006)

Unless you plan to go Blood Elf or Dranei then go ahead and get it now.  A small head start wouldn't hurt.  Also getting it now would benefit you even if you wanted to make a BE/Dranei.  Get about a month's worth of  experience with World of Warcraft and then remake and continue with what you know.

edit:  At least Shaman's aren't the pussies that Paladin's are.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 4, 2006)

^^^ thx for advice...reps


----------



## Hubbahubba (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm a naruto nerd and try to bring it into too many things, but I;m thinkin in BC I'll make a blood elf affliction warlock based on Itachi (not using his name or anything..just a concept to get me into the character).


----------



## Nihon (Dec 4, 2006)

Do you guys like to pay by credit card or by gamecards. Im going to go with gamecards so my parents don't have to pay for it every month.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Dec 5, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> Unless you plan to go Blood Elf or Dranei then go ahead and get it now.  A small head start wouldn't hurt.  Also getting it now would benefit you even if you wanted to make a BE/Dranei.  Get about a month's worth of  experience with World of Warcraft and then remake and continue with what you know.
> 
> *edit:  At least Shaman's aren't the pussies that Paladin's are.*



Lol I'd love to see the explination for this. Speaking as Paladins don't have a single ranged attack, (execpt for hammer) you couldn't have meant that really.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 5, 2006)

Credit card, if it's available to you, is much easier than the game cards I think.


----------



## MikoWolf (Dec 5, 2006)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Lol I'd love to see the explination for this. Speaking as Paladins don't have a single ranged attack, (execpt for hammer) you couldn't have meant that really.




ye id want an explanation too =/
hurts my pala feelings


----------



## Draffut (Dec 5, 2006)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Lol I'd love to see the explination for this. Speaking as Paladins don't have a single ranged attack, (execpt for hammer) you couldn't have meant that really.



I think he siad it because of the highly abused Shield-Hearth.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 5, 2006)

Funniest thing that happens to me in the EPL is a Hume Pally walks by...stops and looks at me...and then keeps walking.

We both know that the encounter will be a waste of our time and just don't even attempt. Of course for some reason in Silithus all the Allies are really pissy for some reason (any high levels tell me why?) and some will even attempt to take me while turning in quests at Cenarion.

I was heading to turn in a quest, and a NE rogue was already there...I run up to turn in the quest because I doubt he would screw with me. After it is obvious that he turns in the quest, he turns to look at me...then backs up to the corner of the room and stealths, then begins to ripping into me. Really was it necessary? We were doing reletivly the same things...he could have wated until we got to the Twilight guys, and then ganked me while I was trying to kill one of them. For his stupidity an Undead Shadow Priest who was grouping with me for help, came into turn his quest and melted his face.

Granted I never seen a Pally try to gank until I was in STV taking out Trolls. He actually succeeded because that was back when Warlocks were the worst class in the game.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 5, 2006)

southpark meets WoW funnyiest thing on earth
the cheese shop sketch


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 5, 2006)

I saw that ages ago

"no I need a computer I NEED to play world of warcraft"

what was kyle's father a paladin?

the cheese shop sketch

this is awesome XD


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Dec 5, 2006)

Lol seeing that brought up beautiful memories. I'm going to go and renew my subscription.


----------



## BiggyPinkston21 (Dec 5, 2006)

way to go get back into wow FTW !

any ways what server is yalls on?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 5, 2006)

im on alonsus


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Dec 5, 2006)

Hakkar.


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Dec 5, 2006)

Bloodscalp


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 5, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> COBRAAA?
> 
> this is awesome XD



yeah thats nothing to this wow addiction
COBRAAA?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 5, 2006)

ShinobiOfTheGhetto said:


> yeah thats nothing to this wow addiction
> Link removed


That ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) was a paladin too.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> That ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) was a paladin too.



stop the paladin hate


----------



## Crowe (Dec 6, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Funniest thing that happens to me in the EPL is a Hume Pally walks by...stops and looks at me...and then keeps walking.
> 
> We both know that the encounter will be a waste of our time and just don't even attempt. Of course for some reason in Silithus all the Allies are really pissy for some reason (any high levels tell me why?) and some will even attempt to take me while turning in quests at Cenarion.
> 
> I was heading to turn in a quest, and a NE rogue was already there...I run up to turn in the quest because I doubt he would screw with me. After it is obvious that he turns in the quest, he turns to look at me...then backs up to the corner of the room and stealths, then begins to ripping into me. Really was it necessary? We were doing reletivly the same things...he could have wated until we got to the Twilight guys, and then ganked me while I was trying to kill one of them. For his stupidity an Undead Shadow Priest who was grouping with me for help, came into turn his quest and melted his face.


Haha. Silithus the place were all bitches gather. 

I was hunting Dust Stomers w/e they are called and noticed a head sticking up from one of the rocks there. I changed the view with my mouse and saw 1 pala and a mage behind it, they were obviously planning to attack me so I pretended not to see them. I chose one of them while faced towards something else and shot of a fireball (2,3k critt) and put on AP+PoM, and one of them was dead within seconds. The other guy then did the most hilarious thing ever, he panicked like hell and ran into the fucking beehive or w/e it's called and got himself killed. Had me and a nearby horde rouge laughing for several hours.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 6, 2006)

ShinobiOfTheGhetto said:


> yeah thats nothing to this wow addiction
> Link removed



12 Hours only on WoW?  

I've clocked full day raids and stayed up for like 2 days playing FFXI online 

Maybe this is not a good thing ._.

I stopped playing WoW awhile ago, but BE Locks sure sound delicious >.>


----------



## little nin (Dec 6, 2006)

that guys such a loser... lol 

i mean who thinks like that...

that "best druid ever" thing looks like bullshit, he doesnt even know how to be a druid,a and hes resto so u cant say hes the best druid ever, the moonfire spam looked funny but was so fucking stupid, its sposed to be root then MF spam, and he didnt do any real damage to other players 

only stayed alive because he had constant back up


----------



## little nin (Dec 6, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Funniest thing that happens to me in the EPL is a Hume Pally walks by...stops and looks at me...and then keeps walking.
> 
> We both know that the encounter will be a waste of our time and just don't even attempt. Of course for some reason in Silithus all the Allies are really pissy for some reason (any high levels tell me why?) and some will even attempt to take me while turning in quests at Cenarion.
> 
> ...




lol, pala's are gay, honestly some think they are better than priests at healing, and BTW, EVERYONE ELSE EU SERVER FUCKED? ^_^


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2006)

Yup, EU servers are fucked. Apparently some friends of mine had characters dissapeared/deleted.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2006)

I got it in about two hours, not bad for a 700 mB file in P2P.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2006)

I know I am

Im thinking of rolling horde for a change instead of alliance

im getting tired with my human warrior to be honest


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 6, 2006)

Horde ftw.

It might help to not me such a simple class next time.  Warriors are as basic as it gets.  imo go for Hunter or Warlock.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2006)

I would like a class that can wear pretty strong armor even if they cant wear plate like warriors can

I am a number whore, I cry when I see the low defense on anything but paladins and warriors


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 6, 2006)

Well Hunters wear leather until 40 at which they get mail which is about as good as your going to get unless you go pally   And as a Hunter if you learn how to be a real hunter and kite people correctly then you will not be getting hit very much.  If you really like to see lots of numbers then you should love being a hunter because between all your auto shots, arcane shots, serpent stings, and multi shots you have your pet attacking as well and there is always numbers flying all over your screen.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2006)

Maybe i should just be a female BE paladin


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 6, 2006)

Like there won't be enough of those when the expansion comes out.  Of course I would highly discourage going paladin, but if that's what you want then go for it.  Go Hunter imo.  Hunters are such a great class to play as if you can handle kiting.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 6, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Maybe i should just be a female BE paladin



You can buy your mount through hot cyberz...Unless you like, completely fail at it. Actually knowing some of the guys that play this game (especially Undead Rogues) you can probably make a hefty amount by just flirting and not even cybering with them. I remember hearing about one guy who gave this Female Human, like enough money collectivly to buy her Epic Mount...of course the Female Human was actually a dude and was transfering it all to his Male Dwarf Priest.

What do you guys think about the new loading screens?

Kalimdor:


Eastern Kingdoms:


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeh, old loading screens to me, but they have more color than the previous ones which I like.  The female orc needs to get out and the Tauren seems a little bit too cute... or something about its face.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 6, 2006)

They should have had a Troll Female and an Orc Male.


----------



## Red Viking (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, I'm convinced, I've bought a subscription.  I'm on Blackwater Raiders.

The new loading screens kick ass.  And the new races are popping up near the faction leaders as ambassadors.  Everyone's checking them out.

I'll most likely get the expansion, but I won't roll a new character on any of the new races for awhile.  Everyone and their uncle is either gonna be a Female Blood Elf Paladin or a Draenei Shaman.

The Draenei's are pretty cool though.  Gotta love that Arabic accent.  (Or is it Russian?)


----------



## Nihon (Dec 6, 2006)

Lets say I get WoW for christmas. After installing it will I just have to patch 2.0.2 or whatever only and it will include all prior patches or do I have to patch with every single one. The thing is I have a router and I want to do it by mirror.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 6, 2006)

Red Viking said:


> Well, I'm convinced, I've bought a subscription.  I'm on Blackwater Raiders.
> 
> The new loading screens kick ass.  And the new races are popping up near the faction leaders as ambassadors.  Everyone's checking them out.
> 
> ...



Eastern European I think...like around what used to be the Ottoman Empire. So when you say Arabic or Russian...a little bit of both.


----------



## little nin (Dec 6, 2006)

now how do i put teh money in a mailbox slot once i pick it up...O_o, NO ADDONS IS SO GAY

Mass Kotki
now thats a warrior...


----------



## Nihon (Dec 6, 2006)

If I buy WoW and want to make a account for me and my brother with timecards. "I have one for each account" will I have to pay for the one time WoW fee again for the actual game? Or can I just make another account with the timecard? Please reply thanks ^^!


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Dec 6, 2006)

Nihon said:


> *If I buy WoW and want to make a account for me and my brother with timecards. "I have one for each account"* _will I have to pay for the one time WoW fee again for the actual game? Or can I just make another account with the timecard? Please reply thanks_ ^^!



Why don't you just use the 2 30 day pre paid cards for one account and have it for 60 days and make two chars, instead of having seperate accounts them only lasting 30 days? as for the rest, I'm not quite sure what you're asking, it's $50 for the game, then $15 per month for each account you have.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 7, 2006)

world of warcraft costs 20 now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2006)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Why don't you just use the 2 30 day pre paid cards for one account and have it for 60 days and make two chars, instead of having seperate accounts them only lasting 30 days? as for the rest, I'm not quite sure what you're asking, it's $50 for the game, then $15 per month for each account you have.



The hell the game here is 26 euro


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 7, 2006)

How much is 26 euro compared to 50 dollars?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 7, 2006)

35$ or so I'd guess.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2006)

you sir are correct


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 7, 2006)

Well, either way I paid 20.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 7, 2006)

its 20 in u.s.


----------



## Nihon (Dec 7, 2006)

How would you rate WoW and is it worth getting for christmas? Why or why not.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 7, 2006)

It's not really all that great. It's fun to play once in awhile but I don't see how people can play it for 5+ hours a day.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2006)

Nihon said:


> How would you rate WoW and is it worth getting for christmas? Why or why not.



Get it

its great XD


Longest I played waaaas 17 hours


----------



## Nihon (Dec 7, 2006)

onthearctic said:


> It's not really all that great. It's fun to play once in awhile but I don't see how people can play it for 5+ hours a day.



Thanks for your opinion but your not a REAL MMORPG FAN!  
Lol but anyways I play games for 5 + hours all the time and then again I dont see how people can stand watching anime EVERY day.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 7, 2006)

Sadly WoW is probably the best all around MMO out there right now.  It's easy to get into and there's generally lots to do.  If your going to get an MMO I would only be able to safely recommend WOW.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 7, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Get it
> 
> its great XD
> 
> ...



woah thats crazy


----------



## Nihon (Dec 9, 2006)

how many discs are there?


----------



## AdreneLyne (Dec 9, 2006)

About 5 discs. Plus, two upgrades once you install it, both at 492mb. 

Fun fun!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 9, 2006)

i got WoW yesterday!
im a lvl 6 tauren shaman =[)


----------



## Aecen (Dec 10, 2006)

BC trailer.

this


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2006)

What was that winged monster at the end of the trailer


----------



## CosmicDebris (Dec 10, 2006)

I play at my boyfriend's house (technically you're not supposed to use other people's account, but I cause no trouble). I am a 24th level Tauren warrior.
Hopefully I'll get to upgrade my computer soon so I can play at home.
Though I fear for my free time if I do. It's an addicting game.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Dec 10, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> What was that winged monster at the end of the trailer



THEN YOU ARE NOT PREPARED.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 10, 2006)

the winged monster was one of the flying mounts i think for the blood elfs


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 10, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> What was that winged monster at the end of the trailer



The guy with a weapon on his hand right?
That was Illidan Stormrage.... One of the most famous caracters of Warcraft III and i don't remember if he appears on the expansion (Frozen Throne) but i think yes.



In case you don't wanna know some things about the expansion i put this in spoiler button.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think he will be the Last Boss in the "ultimate" instance in the expansion Black Temple


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Dec 10, 2006)

Okay guys, you guys decide my fate. I have an urge to play WoW again.

Why? Because the honour system has been what I've wanted for over a year. Because in BC, viable loot will actually need less than 40 people to get. Because the talents look amazing (at least Shaman Restoration and Enhancement; stupid Blizzard didn't do crap for Elemental). Because I won't be shelling out for a PS3/Wii for quite awhile (since the games I want for both of them are not out yet).

However, I disenchanted my epic gear in protest against a certain guild, which means I'm left with blue PvP gear. Should I use the time to work my way up again before the expansion?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2006)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> THEN YOU ARE NOT PREPARED.



Well sorry for never playing warcraft


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 10, 2006)

what races and classes u guys are?
im a tauren shaman


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 11, 2006)

Human Mage.... Playing a Gnome scares me too short, even tough they have nice hair...


----------



## little nin (Dec 11, 2006)

CosmicDebris said:


> I play at my boyfriend's house (technically you're not supposed to use other people's account, but I cause no trouble). I am a 24th level Tauren warrior.
> Hopefully I'll get to upgrade my computer soon so I can play at home.
> Though I fear for my free time if I do. It's an addicting game.



how can u play wow at ur bf's? 

im a night elf druid btw


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 11, 2006)

im human warrior/undead warrior


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

Tauren Shaman Level 60 - Mom
Server: Gorefiend

Back in action again, and loving the new honour system. Two hours of WSG = 2k honour? That's insane.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 11, 2006)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> Tauren Shaman Level 60 - Mom
> Server: Gorefiend
> 
> Back in action again, and loving the new honour system. Two hours of WSG = 2k honour? That's insane.


D: You of all people commenting in a positive way towards WoW's Honor system.  I guess they did something good. (so far at least)


----------



## Gir (Dec 11, 2006)

Hehe Fps Doug...

57 Human Paladin 
I cant get Grand Marshall anymore...the world sucks


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> D: You of all people commenting in a positive way towards WoW's Honor system.  I guess they did something good. (so far at least)



The only thing I have against the system is the fact that Blizzard wasn't smart enough to implement it right from the start.


----------



## CosmicDebris (Dec 11, 2006)

little nin said:


> how can u play wow at ur bf's?



Sit at computer. Start WoW. Play.


----------



## Nihon (Dec 11, 2006)

CosmicDebris said:


> Sit at computer. Start WoW. Play.



NO WAI :amazed


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 11, 2006)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> The only thing I have against the system is the fact that Blizzard wasn't smart enough to implement it right from the start.



Well this is their first MMO...

60 Orc Warlock - Frostmane
60 NE Druid - Feathermoon (eww...RP server...I was a newb once too >.>)
48 Tauren Shaman - Frostmane
(NEW!) 31 Troll Mage - Twisting Nether (started on him last week...I like him he has the cool Troll haircut)

Coming soon

60 Draenei Shaman - High Pop PvP Sever


----------



## Crowe (Dec 11, 2006)

Undead mage > troll mage.

Though I chose Troll mage because they looked cooler. :I


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Dec 12, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> Undead mage > troll mage.
> 
> Though I chose Troll mage because they looked cooler. :I



Undead > any other race although arguable. Their WotF is priceless especially with the situation around Warlocks *cough*overpowered*cough* right now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2006)

Takumi said:


> Hehe Fps Doug...
> 
> 57 Human Paladin
> I cant get Grand Marshall anymore...the world sucks



Prepare to be bashed for


1. your alliance since this is full of hordetards

2. your human

3. your a paladin

lol dance sex with stitches


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 12, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol dance sex with stitches



necrophiliac :amazed


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 12, 2006)

Stitches haven't seen that guy in awhile...


----------



## Hubbahubba (Dec 12, 2006)

All this honor...now the question is do I get some peices now and use it to level up? or do I save it till lvl 70 so I can get a few quality level 70 peices off the bat?

The latter, methinks, half the stuff isn't even an upgrade...


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Dec 12, 2006)

Hubbahubba said:


> The latter, methinks, half the stuff isn't even an upgrade...



Depends. If you are raid-geared, I wouldn't bother PvP (or even raid at all) until the expansion. If you are like me, whose equipment are barely passable as viable and needs better equipment in order to level more efficiency once expansion comes, then hell yes.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 12, 2006)

If you at least have Dire Maul gear...or your Tier 0 blues...then you should be fine in Outland. The fact is that I'll be trading up this Nemesis gear around 63-66 I believe. However raiding should be a much better and funner thing to do for you non-raiders out their after the expantion hits so really it shouldn't be a problem.

25-Mans FTW...although for you people that just plain suck at this game, your life is going to be worse since you will no longer be able to limp along with the old 40-mans...

I'm actually glad with the way the itemization will be for the next few months after TBC. PvP isn't fun when players either: 

1)avoid you 

2)charge at you like a moron (I swear if one more hunter does this in order to waste my time I will kick your ass so hard, you might go blind  )

3)wait for friends and gang rape you every chance they get...then peeing on your corpse  

I wanna go up against equal geared opponents outside of a BG scenario.

Also does anyone else think that the Arena kicks so much ass? They need to make more of those...different arena styles all over Azeroth and Outland, because Battlegrounds just aren't as fun when compared.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Dec 12, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> If you at least have Dire Maul gear...or your Tier 0 blues...then you should be fine in Outland. The fact is that I'll be trading up this Nemesis gear around 63-66 I believe. However raiding should be a much better and funner thing to do for you non-raiders out their after the expantion hits so really it shouldn't be a problem.



Too bad I don't even have Dire Maul gear. Long story short: I believe a keylogger hacked into my account while I was on a hiatus (left months before expiration). I lost all my epics and reduced to mixing greens with PvP gear.



> Also does anyone else think that the Arena kicks so much ass? They need to make more of those...different arena styles all over Azeroth and Outland, because Battlegrounds just aren't as fun when compared.



I would think it kicks ass as my specialty is 1v1 and 2v2. However, gear is a major problem that I must abolish before I even think about Arena battles. It's an amazing concept though.


----------



## pi321 (Dec 12, 2006)

New patch = awesome lock and hunter buffs...BC = nerfs aplenty ><


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 12, 2006)

And now for something completely SHALLOW!!!!

Hawtest Female Race.

Human: 

Night Elf:

Blood Elves: 

Orc: 

Tauren: 

Draenei:


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 12, 2006)

Undead: 

Troll: 

Naga: 

Dryad: 

Murlock:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2006)

blood elves

definitly


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 13, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Murlock:



I'd hit it.


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Dec 13, 2006)

Tier 5 stats known:

Linka

: Crystalforge set
: Nordrassil set
: Set of the Avatar
 Rift Stalker set
Mage: Set of Tirisfal
 Deathmantle set
Shaman 1 2 3: Cataclysm set
Warriorestroyer set

These aren't posted by Blizzard so they still remain unconformed!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 14, 2006)

does anyone here think hunters are over powered?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2006)

Not really no


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2006)

I havent played in two weeks


----------



## little nin (Dec 14, 2006)

why not?  

@ ShinobiOfTheGhetto o/w: hell yeah hunters are too over powered!!! 

and there's tier 4 and 5 video's on youtube anyway O_O


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Dec 14, 2006)

Nah hunters finally got the boost they needed, atm I'm BM specced, pretty imba if you have all your cooldowns on ready.

Was farming elementals in silithus, suddenly a horde rogue cheap shots me. -_-

I immediatly popped all my cooldowns and trinkets (earthstrike, rapid fire, bestial wrath), less then 5 sec later the rogue was dead and I only got a scratch.

With our cooldowns ready we are very very strong now yes, but without, we still have the same weaknesses. (death zone etc)


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2006)

I am liking Priests more and more. I can actually solo and do damage quite decently, and finding parties like no tomorrow is a plus-side, too.

And of course, since I am Dwarf, I have no reason not to drink. Swaggering Priests FTW!


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 15, 2006)

Finally returned to the game yesterday 
The new talents for the mages are really cool.
I'm really liking the Water Elemental, it can be very helpful in the PVE.
TOday I was doing Jail Break quest and the times that aimed frost nova came to save me.

Haven't tried much of the new PVP system, got to check it out later...

TOday i had been exploring the things for the Winter Vail Event...
THat thing is awesome, that's one of the best things Blizzard can do... seriously those quests are fun well the whole thing.
Now i'm only missing one Quest because the place where the mob spawns is Overpopulated by both Horde and Alliance.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 15, 2006)

The new pvp sucks. ..


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 15, 2006)

i made a human paladin i got tired of my tauren shaman


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 16, 2006)

SOTG you fail for abandoning your perfectly good Shaman...

BUT WTF IS UP WITH PALLYS NOW?

I was ALMOST ganked by one....and I think he was PROTECTION SPECCED!

I was sitting in WPL minding my own buisness (bad idea on a PvP server) and all of a sudden I'm hit hard, and stunned, I have no idea what the hell is going on. Dwarf Pally in Tier 1 comes out behind one of the buildings on the outskirts of Andorhal, starts wailing on me like I'm his wife and he just caught me cheating. I'm like "WTF?" and fear him. Well to make a long story short, I ended up using a Deathcoil and Spell Lock to finally take him down. But damn!

Pallys are getting better...hopefully they'll become the next Shammy and I'll consider rolling a Draenei Pally come TBC.

The Draenei Pally in the TBC cinematic owns all Blood Elf Pallies ever shown. All you Belfs prepare to be known as the prision bitch of paladins after us big blues walk all over you in the Arena, and show you that the ALLIANCE IS STILL THE FACTION TO ROLL PALLY.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2006)

And Alliance is still a bunch of fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

I know.  A little harsh and a bit exaggerated.  But I do despise them.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 16, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> And Alliance is still a bunch of fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> I know.  A little harsh and a bit exaggerated.  But I do despise them.



So are Blood Elves >.>

Which is why I'm going Draenei because the Allies finally have a tolerable race, and I just need a chance to kill as many Belfs as I can find.


----------



## Red Viking (Dec 16, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> And Alliance is still a bunch of fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> I know.  A little harsh and a bit exaggerated.  But I do despise them.



Oh, the Alliance are a bunch of assholes on my server.

Anyway, this may come across as weird, but I absolutely love how the game actually lets you solo.  I've always hated how other MMORPGs forced you to join a party since I've always preferred doing things at my own pace.  In addition, I love how you can actually have fun without having to wait until you reach level 50.  With the new patch, you can join the battlegrounds at level 10 and do instances as low as level 13. 

Speaking of battlegrounds, they are just really awesome.  Course, I kind of suck at group PvP since I don’t know how to use my rogue effectively in that situation.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 16, 2006)

Well I couldn't wait any longer and I didn't want to spend my month and a half of no school without WoW, so I reactivated my account and rerolled on Maiev (3 days old). 

I'm currently a level 16 Undead Rogue (would've been much higher, but I had work..boooo).

Hit me up if you guys decide to roll on Maiev my ingame name is Duy. Oh yea, I really hate the new weapon skill system, even as low as I am, I know a difference in the DPS rate of my Rogue... .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2006)

I might roll horde now, thinking of being a undead shaman


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 16, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I might roll horde now, thinking of being a undead shaman


Undead shaman? Im pretty sure undead cant be shaman.

I started playing my hunter again after this new patch came out. I must say. Despite the extreme gear disadvantage I have I still rape ass in group pvp. The arena is totally class dependent and which one I go into. 1 on 1 is well, all depends on the class and gear Im fighting. Almost beat my old friend in an arena match we ran into. Funny as hell since we were on vent at the time waiting for Ab to pop up. We both land into the same match against each other 1 on 1.

Hes a warrior topped with epic pvp armor and with some of the best weapons in the game. On top of that hes definately the top alliance warrior on our server making it even more difficult.
Me well, I got the old blue L58 pvp set on me with 2 epics which are from being exalted with WSG. My bow is the ancient bone bow... and to top it off I havent really dueled with my hunter and with all these new talents and shit.

We had a fun match  him barely coming on top simply because I cc'd him for 90% of the fight but since he can take 40% of my hp out in a second makes it very very very difficult. I liked it back in the day when he was a still a field marshal with arcanite reaper. I beat his ass then.... but that was back in the day before AB even was out. lol


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2006)

Well excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me princess XD


then il just be a mage or whatever, that undead from the burninc crusade movie impressedme XD


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 16, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Well excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me princess XD
> 
> 
> then il just be a mage or whatever, that undead from the burninc crusade movie impressedme XD


Fucking undead are cheap as hell. Horde are given all sorts of pvp racial abilities. That fear break is simply retarded. Then the undead priests get devouring plague which is just too goooood!!!
Tauren have that wonderful war stomp ability. As a hunter when Im trying to CC a warrior tauren ALWAYS get me with that bullshit ability as Im trying to get away. Ill blow my trinket BAM warstomp and then I get hamstringed again... How irritating. Of course my 100% stealthing almost always gets the drop on unsuspecting ninja cappers.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2006)

Undead are my favorite horde race XDD, followed by orc,troll and tauren, blood elves are gonna be my favo later though XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2006)

And personally this is a way better NE pic for le sexiest female race


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah she is pretty damn hot. Have you seen any bloode elves in game yet? They are fricken hot as hell as well. I know theres one in SW keep in the first room to the right.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2006)

I like the ears <333


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2006)

You people are so pathetic lol.

omgar i <3 fictional cartoon grrls lolol


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2006)

<33 Rawr


so today I finally got to level 30, question, why the hell are all my talents like empty XD


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 16, 2006)

Blood Elves deserve death no matter where they come from...I shall kill them by the thousands >.>


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> ^ This guy speaks the truth...I put those up as jokes, hence the Murloc being the hottest peice of tail on there...Vegitto, you suck the fun out of everything with your noobiness



How bout you shut up and stop being a elite bitch


<33 I love you

Now answer my question, whats up with all my spent talents getting unspend, do the stats remain the same and get upgraded again or what?


----------



## Onislayer123 (Dec 17, 2006)

*"Now answer my question, whats up with all my spent talents getting unspend, do the stats remain the same and get upgraded again or what?"*

Sort of unclear, do you mean when you spend to get talent respec? IF you do stats decrease unless you re allocate points.


<----60 warlock Korgath (70 BC)
The BC warlock talents kick ass seed of corruption hits for 1.3k immolate and conflag for 2.4k damage now with the increased destruction talents, soulfires for 4k + still and a .5sec cast pbaoe stun for 800 damge. Along with the new gear 5.4k hp and 570+ dmg


----------



## little nin (Dec 17, 2006)

well. i got the noob of the week award frm me guild , was in aq 20 and just did first boss so while people are chatting away i decided to talk to the NPC's....every1 "oh shit run!" every1 mounted up and got the hell out of there  lol, since the new patch every1 just does pvp -_-' takes the piss really


----------



## Onislayer123 (Dec 17, 2006)

Haha yeah. All my guild does atm is PvP and naxxamaras farm


----------



## Trias (Dec 18, 2006)

Really, if Blizzard was interested in porn industry -that was focused on Blood Elves and Night Elves- they'd make a hella more money.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 18, 2006)

Trias said:


> Really, if Blizzard was interested in porn industry -that was focused on Blood Elves and Night Elves- they'd make a hella more money.



Hey I like humans too.

Have you seen the loading screen with the female human mage, female gnome warlock and I believe theres some other chicks on there. They all have nice racks. ^^

Then theres the loading screen with the night elf female hunter in the bottom right corner smiling. Yeah... thats some NICE cleavage


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

Onislayer123 said:


> *"Now answer my question, whats up with all my spent talents getting unspend, do the stats remain the same and get upgraded again or what?"*
> 
> Sort of unclear, do you mean when you spend to get talent respec? IF you do stats decrease unless you re allocate points.
> 
> ...




Basicly when I reached level 30 ALL my talent points got unspent so i had like 26 talent points


----------



## Carnith (Dec 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Basicly when I reached level 30 ALL my talent points got unspent so i had like 26 talent points




Hello Veggito-kun. If I may, I will answer your question. It is possible you went to a trainer and asked for you talents to be refunded. While you may not have done it, someone may know your info and did it for you. Or, patch 2.0 refunded everyone's talents points and that is what happened. 

If it was a different day after the patch, or you hit thirty and you had 21 talent points waiting for you, then something happened...


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 18, 2006)

> Hello Veggito-kun. If I may, I will answer your question. It is possible you went to a trainer and asked for you talents to be refunded. While you may not have done it, someone may know your info and did it for you. *Or, patch 2.0 refunded everyone's talents points and that is what happened.*


That did indeed happen in patch 2.0 since they added the new talents.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 18, 2006)

im  done with my human paladin ima get my lvl 8 dwarf to 60


----------



## Onislayer123 (Dec 18, 2006)

They allow free respec they don't force a respec


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 19, 2006)

what do talent points do???


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 19, 2006)

increase your skills and shit


----------



## little nin (Dec 19, 2006)

*ShinobiOfTheGhetto*, stop playing wow now! i play it, we all do ffs, its not good for you im serious! if u want a life in the next hmm 5 / 6 months, stop playing wow now! yeah its a great game and stuff but in the end "real life" > "WoW life" and don't go on like im saying bullshit coz you all know im telling the truth! i dont know when ill stop playing, for now ill just do my shitty strats and scholo's and MC's and ZG's and AQ 20's, most probz wont get to go to naxx lol


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2006)

little nin said:


> *ShinobiOfTheGhetto*, stop playing wow now! i play it, we all do ffs, its not good for you im serious! if u want a life in the next hmm 5 / 6 months, stop playing wow now! yeah its a great game and stuff but in the end "real life" > "WoW life" and don't go on like im saying bullshit coz you all know im telling the truth! i dont know when ill stop playing, for now ill just do my shitty strats and scholo's and MC's and ZG's and AQ 20's, most probz wont get to go to naxx lol



I have been playing for two months now probably, and im not addicted hell I didn't play this week


----------



## little nin (Dec 20, 2006)

your only at 2 months lol


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 20, 2006)

i wont get addicted to it trust me

1.mom wont let me on computer for me than 4 hrs
2.sports
3.girlfriend

enuff said


----------



## Guts (Dec 20, 2006)

I play a dota mang.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 20, 2006)

Wait a second everybody...

Veggito...you DO know that you have to click the icons before you actually can spend your talent points right?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Wait a second everybody...
> 
> Veggito...you DO know that you have to click the icons before you actually can spend your talent points right?



Do you think im stupid?  


don't answer that


but yes I know, I mostly focussed on fury and arms 


woo level 31 

9 more levels for my mount


----------



## Jakotsu06 (Dec 20, 2006)

Its easy to play the game and do all the high end raids such as Naxx and AQ 40 and still have a life for me it would be hard for me to just spend all my time on the game. I play on raid nights and have one farm night 90% of my time is spent doing other things and yet i still have Tier 2.5 armor and some of the best DPS gear for a warrior. So my advice to people who want to get the high end stuff and still not spend your life on WoW is to understand it will take longer then if you played 7 nights a week and remember Sex>WoW and Friends > WoW. WoW is only > most games


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 20, 2006)

leeeeeeerrrroooooyyyyy

jennnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkiiiiiinnnnnnnnsssss


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2006)

I did a leeroy today, we were all discussing how to do this quest with level 31 elites, we were with a level 32 nightelf warrior, level 31 Human paladin, level 29 night elf hunter and me level 31 human warrior, so I decided to lure one guy so while they were discussing what to do I run in the camp and accidently lured 5 level 31 elites, we got raped hard


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I did a leeroy today, we were all discussing how to do this quest with level 31 elites, we were with a level 32 nightelf warrior, level 31 Human paladin, level 29 night elf hunter and me level 31 human warrior, so I decided to lure one guy so while they were discussing what to do I run in the camp and accidently lured 5 level 31 elites, we got raped hard



Jackass. 

The correct way is to get a L60 to do everything for you and you just sit back and watch in awe as they rape the hell out of L31 elites.

You just started playing recently too? Man I got 2 L60s a L47, 32, 26, and a bunch of 15 and below alts.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2006)

well i have been playing for 2 months now


----------



## little nin (Dec 21, 2006)

Razgriez said:


> Jackass.
> 
> The correct way is to get a L60 to do everything for you and you just sit back and watch in awe as they rape the hell out of L31 elites.
> 
> You just started playing recently too? Man I got 2 L60s a L47, 32, 26, and a bunch of 15 and below alts.



u play too much ^_^ and theres people on the game that have like 80 days on their mains and alts in my guild, and im like , good luck getting a job dude!



ShinobiOfTheGhetto said:


> i wont get addicted to it trust me
> 
> 1.mom wont let me on computer for me than 4 hrs
> 2.sports
> ...



ur lucky you already have those, i go college so i dont play all the time like some losers on the game, but please dont get addicted! i shouldve got a gf rather then constantly having "links" basically girls, where u take their numbers, might go out with them a few times but nothing special if you understand me 

how much money u got veggie?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 21, 2006)

little nin said:


> u play too much ^_^ and theres people on the game that have like 80 days on their mains and alts in my guild, and im like , good luck getting a job dude!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in game? about 3 gold 50 silver


----------



## Jakotsu06 (Dec 21, 2006)

3 gold?man i have 3k gold lol farming MC ftw but considering i spend 35 gold on repairs after each raid if its a new boss we are learning and around 100 gold or more in pots a week for raids i go threw money fairly fast.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't even understand the concept of farming


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 21, 2006)

uhhh like 50 silver lol

but preety good because its lvl 8 dwarf hunter.

oh yeah what should my professions be for my dwarf hunter?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 21, 2006)

ShinobiOfTheGhetto said:


> uhhh like 50 silver lol
> 
> but preety good because its lvl 8 dwarf hunter.
> 
> oh yeah what should my professions be for my dwarf hunter?



For hunter? I guess skinning and tailoring? O_o


I have no idea, im a miner/blacksmith myself


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2006)

Skinning and tailoring?...



I'd atleast suggest skinning and leatherworking, but mining and blacksmithing might be handy later on.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 21, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't even understand the concept of farming



Farming is when you yourself or a bunch of friends gather and kill things to loot their valuable items and sell for money.  It can be boring or fun depending.  

As for me, I sold my old account to a friend (Had a 45 Shaman) and got a bit pissed to learn that Shaman can now Duel-Wield after the patch, but it's all good since I am really looking forward to playing the two new races in Burning Crusade and made a new account thanks to the 10-Day Trial.


----------



## Jakotsu06 (Dec 21, 2006)

It depends if you are looking just to make money then go Herb/Mineing or Herb/Skinning.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 21, 2006)

dragonbattousai said:


> Farming is when you yourself or a bunch of friends gather and kill things to loot their valuable items and sell for money.  It can be boring or fun depending.
> 
> As for me, I sold my old account to a friend (Had a 45 Shaman) and got a bit pissed to learn that Shaman can now Duel-Wield after the patch, but it's all good since I am really looking forward to playing the two new races in Burning Crusade and made a new account thanks to the 10-Day Trial.



Oooh I thought it was only mining related Xd


Oh yeh, wtf a guild mate made me a level 31 armor some days ago, I opened the enveloppe but I was only level 29 so yeah I left it there to spare some time, but now it just dissapeared and now im stuck with my level 22 chest armor D:


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 21, 2006)

> u play too much ^_^ and theres people on the game that have like 80 days on their mains and alts in my guild, and im like , good luck getting a job dude!


I did play too much. My main has 76 days put into it and my L60 alt has like 12 days put into it. The other guys have like 1-8 days invested in them. I havent played like I used to though because of my job.

Ive also been playing since the game came out so you gotta give me a break with the amount of time invested in them. I also quit for a good 10 months as well.


----------



## Roll (Dec 21, 2006)

My brother plays the game and thinks I should play but I'm not sure, should I start playing?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 21, 2006)

Ofcourse, then you cyber with night elfes then they are actually the opposite gender and then they post it online and you look like a fool 

Where do you find out how much you have played?


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 21, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Ofcourse, then you cyber with night elfes then they are actually the opposite gender and then they post it online and you look like a fool
> 
> Where do you find out how much you have played?



type /played

Tells you how much you've played at that level and how much you've played over all. At about L30 I could pump a level out every 4-7 hours.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 21, 2006)

For me it depends on if im rested or not, if im rested I most likely will get level up in 5 hours or so, then ti also depends on how many quests, sometimes I get a new level in barely any time because I got a good group and then I do nothing but elite/red quests, like yesterday I did 3 elites.

Heh I should get in contact with my friend and join his guild on his server and then get to level 60 in some weeks


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2006)

VEGITTO IS A NUB D:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 21, 2006)

WHY


I CANT HELP IT THAT IM NOT LEVEL 60


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 21, 2006)

Ok so I'm thinking of getting WoW.  but first I wanna clear some things up first.

1.  Gameplay?  Is it point and click and my character just attacks for me or can I actually fight? 

2. How many servers and is there a mximum to people on one server?

3.  Players?  Are they A-holes?

Please and thank you.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 21, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> Ok so I'm thinking of getting WoW.  but first I wanna clear some things up first.
> 
> 1.  Gameplay?  Is it point and click and my character just attacks for me or can I actually fight?
> 
> ...



How you mean can you actually fight? in all the games you just click a button to fight. but yes you right on the opponent you walk towards him start slashing then you can select the skills and shit like that

depends on what region, I think europe has like 8+ english speaking and then other languages Maximum I don't know I guess some hundred players?

depends on what server


----------



## Jakotsu06 (Dec 21, 2006)

If your good you have to know what attacks to hit and what order to use. Also you have to be good at postioning PVP this is very key. Its not a simple click and they attack for you i mean you can do that but you will either do crappy DPS or die real fast in PVP.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 21, 2006)

My order of moves is basicly

charge - sunder armor X 5 (-900 armor) - demoralizing shout -heroic strike with that skill to make the opponent bleed - execute


----------



## Aecen (Dec 21, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> Ok so I'm thinking of getting WoW.  but first I wanna clear some things up first.
> 
> 1.  Gameplay?  Is it point and click and my character just attacks for me or can I actually fight?
> 
> ...



1. There is a autoattack, but each class has abilitys you use.  For example as a rogue, I have to use abilities like backstab, kidney shot, and eviscerate, all keyed to numbers 1-9 ext.  You control the movement and everything, so yes, you actually fight.

2. Um wild guess, but about 25-30 servers? Maybe more. 2,500 people max, most servers are medium-full status, but the new servers have lots of room.

3.  Just like every online game, there are groups.  Roleplayers, casual, hardcore, leet players, but the people are pretty good.  Its just like real life, some are asses, others are helpful.

edit: was way off, there are about 100-120 servers.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 21, 2006)

join alonsus I tell you


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 21, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> Ok so I'm thinking of getting WoW.  but first I wanna clear some things up first.
> 
> 1.  Gameplay?  Is it point and click and my character just attacks for me or can I actually fight?
> 
> ...



1. Its more then just point, click, and attack. You got like 30 abilities(depending on your class and spec) you use in order to get the job done.

2. Theres like 60 different servers but Im not entirely sure how many people play the game on each server. Id imagine the most popular servers have like 2,000 people on each faction.

3. Its like anywhere else on the internet.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow thanks guys.  Yup I'm getting soon.  I'm joing "Arthas" I have three friends already there and they said they give me some kickass starting stuff.  I'm gonna be an Undead Rouge, and perhaps an Alchemist cause alchemy sounds fun.  Look for the name "Zailen" Cause thats what I'm hoping to call myself.  Again thanks for all the responses.

Also.  Whats the difference between a PvP server and a normal server?  Besides fighting with players.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 22, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> Wow thanks guys.  Yup I'm getting soon.  *I'm joing "Arthas" I have three friends already there* and they said they give me some kickass starting stuff.  I'm gonna be an Undead Rouge, and perhaps an Alchemist cause alchemy sounds fun.  Look for the name "Zailen" Cause thats what I'm hoping to call myself.  Again thanks for all the responses.
> *
> Also.  Whats the difference between a PvP server and a normal server?  Besides fighting with players.*




dont go to  that server! go to hakkar thats where vegitto and i pla

pvp server:go on enemys and get attacked

normal server:go on enemy badr and dont get attack

i dont kno if im right


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 22, 2006)

I play on Naptulon, PVP server.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 22, 2006)

Well you can't stop me from going to Arthas gotta meet up with my homeboys.  But, like can I join another server without paying extra?  Cause I could join whatever you just said.  How many servers can one join at a time?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 22, 2006)

ShinobiOfTheGhetto said:


> [/B]
> 
> dont go to  that server! go to hakkar thats where vegitto and i pla
> 
> ...



im on alonsus o_o


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 22, 2006)

my b son....


----------



## Aecen (Dec 22, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> Well you can't stop me from going to Arthas gotta meet up with my homeboys.  But, like can I join another server without paying extra?  Cause I could join whatever you just said.  How many servers can one join at a time?



No cap on how many servers you can be on, and each server can fit about 8 characters of yours, but they must be the same faction.

Pve server - Contested area's you cannot be attack by the opposite factions
Pvp server-  You cant be attacked anywhere you go, harder to level, but alot more fun imo.
Rp-pvp server - Follows same rules as pvp server, but promotes roleplaying more often.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 22, 2006)

Aecen said:


> No cap on how many servers you can be on, and each server can fit about 8 characters of yours, but they must be the same faction.
> 
> Pve server - Contested area's you cannot be attack by the opposite factions
> Pvp server-  You *can/will* be attacked/killed anywhere you go,  very hard to level, but *ALOT* more fun imo.
> Rp-pvp server - Follows same rules as pvp server, but promotes roleplaying more often.



Fixed for accuracy and minor mistakes.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok so basically I should join a PvP server.  One final question.  Is there any large scale battle between factions?  Not LotR style but just like 30 on 30 or something for contested areas?


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 22, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> Ok so basically I should join a PvP server.  One final question.  Is there any large scale battle between factions?  Not LotR style but just like 30 on 30 or something for contested areas?



When you hit L51 you can go into Altaric Valley which is a 40v40 match of pure and utter chaos. 
Theres objectives(mainly killing officers and generals, and capturing graveyards and taking out towers) but it can get pretty wild at times depending on your class. Ive found its much more appealing for ranged classes like mages, hunters, and the like over melee classes who just run in and get majorly fucked by like 20 people.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 22, 2006)

Damn one more thing.  Can anyone learn spells?  Like can a Rouge cast a fire spell?  Or does the game not allow that since I see lots of restrictions in WoW.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Dec 22, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> Damn one more thing.  Can anyone learn spells?  Like can a Rouge cast a fire spell?  Or does the game not allow that since I see lots of restrictions in WoW.



No, each class has their own specific talents and spells.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 22, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> Damn one more thing.  Can anyone learn spells?  Like can a Rouge cast a fire spell?  Or does the game not allow that since I see lots of restrictions in WoW.



why dont u stop fucking asking questions and find out on your own


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 22, 2006)

Well damn.  Oh well I go for stealth anyway.

Man your rude.  I'll ask questions if I want to I don't want to waste money on a game that'll get lost in my attic.  Why don't you calm down.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 22, 2006)

A Rogue learns Melee abilities.
A Mage will learn Casting abilities from the Frost, Fire and Arcane Trees.

Each class as it's objective and function.
A Mage is for Damage with spells so like in normal game the mage will have powerful spells and is weak in melee range.
Rogue for me focus on doing a lot of damage with his melee abilities, oh and kills fast normaly.

if you want to see the spells of each class check this sites:

Link removed


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 22, 2006)

hey i have a question about warlock summonings

ok i was in goldshire until a dude summon infernal and it killed me,i dont get why it can kill me if were both on alliance


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 22, 2006)

Are you sure it was alliance?

And there's always duelling.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 22, 2006)

^^yeah im sure it was alliance



Char-Aznable said:


> Damn one more thing.  Can anyone learn spells?  Like can a Rouge cast a fire spell?  Or does the game not allow that since I see lots of restrictions in WoW.




216 on youtube
watch that video shows the classes of WoW


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 22, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> Damn one more thing.  Can anyone learn spells?  Like can a Rouge cast a fire spell?  Or does the game not allow that since I see lots of restrictions in WoW.



I wouldnt say restrictions but more like class diversity. Classes are unique from each other serving their own little purpose and having their own unique strengths and weaknesses. This game is balanced off of team orientated combat in the first place so each class has its own little way of doing things.

Id personally wouldnt mind seeing a game like FF tactics with its diverse range of job classes you could explore and even take advantage of being a healer one instance and the next be the tanker the other.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 22, 2006)

Well on a better topic who is getting the burning crusades?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 22, 2006)

ShinobiOfTheGhetto said:


> ^^yeah im sure it was alliance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



migght of been a horde in wearing a gnome chistmass outfit


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 22, 2006)

lol the blizzard meeting Link removed

straight up hilarious


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 22, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Are you sure it was alliance?
> 
> And there's always duelling.



Like the Doomguard, the Infernal is a pet that is not fully in the control of the Warlock who summons it. An Infernal will be under the control of a Warlock for a max of 5 min (and this is on diminishing returns, so it will be less and less the more you summon it) if even that.

After those 5 min are up, the Infernal will attack the Warlock that summoned it until he/she dies. Most of the time when I summon an Infernal I have it under my control for about...a few minutes. It'll come after me once the control breaks...

After that the Infernal is really just a mob...as in it can attack anything. It isn't a pet and it will fuck you up. If the Warlock can get control of it again, then it becomes a pet once again...this sometimes works with an Infernal, however a Doomguard always resists when I try.

If you see an Infernal in a town, just run...or if you are feeling lucky fight it. The thing becomes a regular mob, so the guards should start spawning to fight it.

If you are a melee class remember that the Infernal has an AoE DoT that will affect you when you go up to attack it. Casters, put up a shield should gain aggro, and hunters feign death so they look away. The longer you stay off of the war path, the longer you have a chance to put it down.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 23, 2006)

ShinobiOfTheGhetto said:


> ^^yeah im sure it was alliance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That hunter was a newbie and sucked major balls!  He didnt even bother even sendin his pet to attack while that infernal wailed on his pathetic ass.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 23, 2006)

my friend has a lvl 58 human warlock and its awesome it killed a lvl 60 tauren warrior


----------



## Gir (Dec 23, 2006)

In other news I've reached 60...Saving money for an epic mount sucks.

Btw the amount of Fears and Dots warlocks get is redicolous


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 23, 2006)

^^yeah

i usally beat most warlocks i fight with my hunter =[)


----------



## little nin (Dec 23, 2006)

ah epic  mount, its easy to get the money


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 23, 2006)

I love having lvl 60 friends, I've gotten 8g free so far. XD


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 23, 2006)

Man this game has a steep learning curve.  Or perhaps its just my first PC game....one of the two


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 23, 2006)

dude i love doing warong gulch its so fun especially when your a druid 

edit:





Char-Aznable said:


> Man this game has a steep learning curve.  Or perhaps its just my first PC game....one of the two



what u mean it has a leaning curve?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 23, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> Man this game has a steep learning curve.  Or perhaps its just my first PC game....one of the two



Or maybe you're just a nub. XD


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 23, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Or maybe you're just a nub. XD



yeah i think thats it

mannn....i remember those days


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 23, 2006)

CANNONMAN said:


> hey i have a question about warlock summonings
> 
> ok i was in goldshire until a dude summon infernal and it killed me,i dont get why it can kill me if were both on alliance



After a duration of time the Warlock's Infernal goes wild and just attacks anything it wants. Unless the locks use that one spell that re-tames it, but that has diminishing returns so eventually...it'll go crazy and kill something.

Happens in Ogrimmar all the time.

@ Char-aznable: The rogue class does nothing but purely DPS. While leveling all you do is spec combat swords, and press 1-5 buttons, rarely you'll press more than 3 or 4 a match. Reason for that is that all you do is press Sinister Strike (Riposte if you have it and macroed on), and Eviscerate when time comes. During raids you'll do the same thing as well, build up combo points till 3 pop Slice and Dice (Imp SnD is a must). Continue building combo points and when SnD is almost low...pop it again; ALWAYS keep SnD up during a raid.

Another challenge is to stay damn alive in a raid, the only healer you get is yourself, and occasionally aShaman or Druid depending on how good you guys are at keeping your tank up.

In the PvP world.........to be continued, because I have to go to a tournament, lol.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 23, 2006)

Did everything in the stockade


near level 32


does anybody ever use thos 5 euro = 100 G things?


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 23, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Or maybe you're just a nub. XD



You can go ta hell XD! jokes



CANNONMAN said:


> yeah i think thats it
> 
> mannn....i remember those days



You too!  Btw learning curve means how hard it is to learn the aspects of the games.  All these PC lingos and such.  I'm more of a console guy but wanted to try WoW out.  So far its fun.  



Duy Nguyen said:


> After a duration of time the Warlock's Infernal goes wild and just attacks anything it wants. Unless the locks use that one spell that re-tames it, but that has diminishing returns so eventually...it'll go crazy and kill something.
> 
> Happens in Ogrimmar all the time.
> 
> ...



Wow...............thanks


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 23, 2006)

can someone trans late

crits and DPS because i keep hearing these damn retards saying it on the forum


----------



## Birkin (Dec 23, 2006)

crits: when suddenly your dmg shows in much bigger view
DPS: That's what you generally call damage done.

Btw, anyone playing on Bloodfeather here? ;p


----------



## Aecen (Dec 23, 2006)

CANNONMAN said:


> can someone trans late
> 
> crits and DPS because i keep hearing these damn retards saying it on the forum



Crit is a critical attack that does double damage.  And dps is damage per second.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 23, 2006)

Ah thats what it means thank you.  Well I'm offcially level 2!  Go me!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 23, 2006)

^^make one of your characters on server Hakkar

and add
robinhoodz


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 23, 2006)

I guess I could "play" with you guys but Im too lazy to upgrade WoW on my laptop. I dont think I have the latest patch on this computer and the current patch is pretty fucking big.


----------



## Nihon (Dec 23, 2006)

Ill be playing this game on christmas.. if my ps3 doesnt keep me too busy . I just need to figure out what class im going to be


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 23, 2006)

Nihon said:


> Ill be playing this game on christmas.. if my ps3 doesnt keep me too busy . I just need to figure out what class im going to be



horde or alliance?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 23, 2006)

Be a human paladin you will fit right in and play on alonsus


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 23, 2006)

and can someone tell me what farming means??!?!?!? i heard you make big money off of it


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 23, 2006)

FUKK TEH ALLIANCE!  Horde for teh winz!  If you can't tell I'm horde.  So I don't think I can play with you alliance goody goodies.  Damn do gooders.  Or can I?  Ah hell I'll just make a Night elf.

Oh and the new factions.  Blood Elf and what was the other one and which side is each on?


----------



## Aecen (Dec 23, 2006)

Im alliance and its terrible, horde get instant BG que's, while we have to wait 15-30 mins to get in.  Really stay far away from alliance.


----------



## little nin (Dec 23, 2006)

^^ thats just bullshit, longest queue is AV which is about 10 min, wsg is 1 min, ab is 1 min 30 roughly.

horde own the shit out of us in in pvp, but in pve we are better. their racials are so dam unfair, 2 races have racials similar to horde, humans and dwarves, just coz of they +skill stuff...

so horde > alliance in pvp (wsg and ab)

alliance > horde in av!!!! 

rule number one:  FUCK DEFENDING!


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 23, 2006)

Aecen said:


> Im alliance and its terrible, horde get instant BG que's, while we have to wait 15-30 mins to get in.  Really stay far away from alliance.




Tell me about it.  I went to my friends house and played on his file and entered a BG.  Then got yelled at for being out of formation.  I'm serious, us Horde take our BG very seriously.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 24, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> Tell me about it.  I went to my friends house and played on his file and entered a BG.  Then got yelled at for being out of formation.  I'm serious, us Horde take our BG very seriously.



that's probably people who have no life.... and the game is their life.
Alliance is not that bad... Sure it has those big noobs... Hey i've killed Warlocks with my mage so there are Noobs in Horde too 
But yes horde has Racial Abilities focused on PVP...
OH ye We Rule in AV 
Night Elf is the worst race in the game for me... Their Territory sucks, Their Quests sucks, how i would love to have a druid...


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> Ah thats what it means thank you.  Well I'm offcially level 2!  Go me!



Level 2? XD

I reached lvl 5 in my first hour of playing, and then I considered it enough for the day.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2006)

ay alliance dont suck if you get your paladin to lvl 20+ its game over for the horde


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 24, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Level 2? XD
> 
> I reached lvl 5 in my first hour of playing, and then I considered it enough for the day.




Considering I played for 5 minutes I'd say I did pretty good.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2006)

I've got a lvl 18 Dwarf Priest at the mo'. All me, no powering through instances or what ever yet. XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> Considering I played for 5 minutes I'd say I did pretty good.



Not really no


I shall own you horde scum


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2006)

^^yeah for the alliance!!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Not really no
> 
> 
> I shall own you horde scum



...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2006)

FOR TEH ALLIANCE 

good always wins

I wonder, can the horde be considered evil?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2006)

^^yes horde= evil ppl but i still own them


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Dec 24, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> FOR TEH ALLIANCE
> 
> good always wins
> 
> I wonder, can the horde be considered evil?



They're both as evil as one another.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 24, 2006)

The alliance are ignorant to everything almost.
Humans are particularily bad at this.
Dwarves continually rip up the landscape for treasures and are pissing things off they shouldnt be.
Night Elves feel its their divine right to be immortal and are trying everything to get back the world tree. They are particularily defensive of their territory hence the background of WSG since the Orcs are chopping everything up.
Gnomes are just kind of there.

3 of the races of horde are just trying to create permanent settlements and survive while the alliance tries to kill them off.
Orcs once again are just trying to make a home and live there.
Trolls are the Orc's pals and are doing the same thing.
Same for the Tauren.
Undead are just using the horde for their own personal benefit to help with the alliance and the undead scourge. Their relationship is mutual amongst all the races which is why the undead have neutral rep in the very beginning with everyone else on the horde and all the other races are neutral with the undead.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2006)

Teh alliance is evil?


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 24, 2006)

For the most part yes. Their goal is after all the extermination of the horde which is just a huge misunderstanding and a total race war.

The Orcs, Trolls, Tauren, and even the undead are just trying to survive. The alliance are trying to kill the Horde off due to what happened in the past. I could sort of understand why the Humans, Dwarves and Gnomes aren't so friendly with the horde since Ironforge and Stormwind weren't players in the defeat of the Undead Scourge. But the Night Elves were as neutral with the horde and the alliance kind like they just randomly threw them with the alliance. Whatever.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 24, 2006)

Hooya!  Horde pride!  But Seriosuly the alliance people are kinda jerks.  I mean I found a night elf noob like myself having problems with a monster and I decided to help him out.  When we beat him he attacked me!  I had to put him down.  The alliance is corrupt!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2006)

^^you noob


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Dec 24, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> Hooya!  Horde pride!  But Seriosuly the alliance people are kinda jerks.  I mean I found a night elf noob like myself having problems with a monster and I decided to help him out.  When we beat him he attacked me!  I had to put him down.  The alliance is corrupt!



I hope you're kidding.

At first, I was also under the impression that the Horde is more mature. Fact is, both sides have jerks (guilds especially). You'll just have to believe me on this one.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't see why "alliance = suck and assholes", untill now I have only met ONE asshole, and I reported him to a GM and he got suspended

but everybody else is really nice, I have met more assholes on the horde side, attacking me in booty bay(isn't it supposed to be a neutral area for both sides).  Best was still I was walking around the wetlands and a level 37 troll warrior I think walked past me, me being my friendly self + I had no intention on fighting waved and then the ass attacked me(oh the brutallity), thank god a level 60 saw us and owned him XD


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2006)

Stop looking at things like they're black and white. D:

Though I have to say, I only like Dwarves on the Alliance-side. Dwarfs are for the Dwarfs, the rest can go fuck themselves. Like, a Night-Elf female orgy.

Horde is more like a bunch of outcasts that are never accepted and hunted, yet very bad ass, Orcs for example.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Stop looking at things like they're black and white. D:
> 
> Though I have to say, I only like Dwarves on the Alliance-side. Dwarfs are for the Dwarfs, the rest can go fuck themselves. Like, a Night-Elf female orgy.
> 
> Horde is more like a bunch of outcasts that are never accepted and hunted, yet very bad ass, Orcs for example.



I only like the humans, night elves are too blue and green.

though im thinking about rolling as a warrior orc one of these days (blame the TBC video)


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2006)

I used to have an Orc Rogue, but a few co-workers were Alliance on a different server, so I rolled a Dwarf Priest.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2006)

^^yeah dwarfs are my favorite on the alliance but how can u hate a night elf 

they own seriously


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2006)

My first actual introduction to the night elves were 5 naked female NE dancing on a giant pumpkin


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2006)

mine was when i had my tauren shaman and a lvl 60 NE hunter killed my quest giver =[


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2006)

Night-elves and humans are over-rolled, srsly.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2006)

^^well personally i like using all races it would be boring just to use one race =p


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Night-elves and humans are over-rolled, srsly.



So what? WHAT does it matter? it just means people like them, is there something wrong with people liking them?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2006)

Pretty much, must nubs roll NE or Human the first time round.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2006)

well the first thing you wanna be is a human since we are humans...


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2006)

I was an Orc the first time 'round, Orc Rogue.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> I was an Orc the first time 'round, Orc Rogue.



And you weren't a noob when you first started? its stupid to say that most humans and NE's are stupid fucks >_<

I rolled alliance cuz the horde are ugly fucks


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2006)

welly first time around i was a tauren trained it to 11 then got bored and trained human paladin to 9 now i have lvl 8 dwarf hunter i dont think im changing anymore lol


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> And you weren't a noob when you first started? its stupid to say that most humans and NE's are stupid fucks >_<
> 
> I rolled alliance cuz the horde are ugly fucks



You're a shallow fuck. 

I wasn't a noob, no. I first delved myself in a satisfactory amount of information before starting.


----------



## little nin (Dec 24, 2006)

<<<<<<< druid 

humans and dwarves are the 2 races that have racials similar to horde..



Minami Ryusuke said:


> You're a shallow fuck.
> 
> I wasn't a noob, no. I first delved myself in a satisfactory amount of information before starting.



i was alliance because my two friends are alliance, and to say that about NE is stupid...i saw wow trailer, saw people transforming into cats and yeah i knew i was gonna a be a druid. doing research first sucks!


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 24, 2006)

Orcs are boring for me....
Taurens they look too slow for me 
Trolls, don't really care about them.
Undead are the only race from the horde i really like 

I'm only a human because i like horses and i love Stormwind...


----------



## little nin (Dec 24, 2006)

^ horses are the crappest mounts man! rams are first..


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2006)

Well, that's the only good thing about Night-Elves, their mounts. Although the human horses don't look all too bad, either.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2006)

mmmm my racial mount is a ram =p


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2006)

I want my Dwarf to ride a Wolf. =3


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2006)

what does a flippin tank mean?!!?!?!?!!!?!?!?!!!?

and whats so great about dungeons????


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2006)

A tank is basically a meatshield: Someone that soaks up the damage. It's usually a Warrior or a Druid, who gather aggro and pull monsters away from the main DPSers like Rogues and Mages, since they die like no tomorrow.

Dungeons = Good items.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> A tank is basically a meatshield: Someone that soaks up the damage. It's usually a Warrior or a Druid, who gather aggro and pull monsters away from the main DPSers like Rogues and Mages, since they die like no tomorrow.
> 
> Dungeons = Good items.



thx some dude on my bus said he had a mage tank =p


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2006)

That's about the greatest idea since the Priest-Tank.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2006)

hey in contested territory that mean u can attack anyone without themattacking you first right?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2006)

Basically it's an everything-goes area.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah no wonder i got killed there


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 24, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Night-elves and humans are over-rolled, srsly.



So are tauren and undead. I think undead are the most popular race.

Rightfully so though. Tauren have that awesome war stomp ability, and undead have that fear breaking ability and dont forget that they make incredible shadow priests with devouring plague. SWP and DP jack me up enough just on their own its depressing.

I think when the xpac comes out though I may role on a new server as either an blood elf(either pally, or hunter) or I may role as a orc shaman. Thats also been the class Ive always wanted to be for some reason. Plus, their pvp set looks fricken wicked.


----------



## little nin (Dec 24, 2006)

Razgriez said:


> So are tauren and undead. I think undead are the most popular race.
> 
> Rightfully so though. Tauren have that awesome war stomp ability, and undead have that fear breaking ability and dont forget that they make incredible shadow priests with devouring plague. SWP and DP jack me up enough just on their own its depressing.
> 
> I think when the xpac comes out though I may role on a new server as either an blood elf(either pally, or hunter) or I may role as a orc shaman. Thats also been the class Ive always wanted to be for some reason. Plus, their pvp set looks fricken wicked.



pvp sets take the piss, horde ones are quite nice. since new patch all i see is gold on all the warriors and pala's its just bullshit...



Minami Ryusuke said:


> A tank is basically a meatshield: Someone that soaks up the damage. It's usually a Warrior or a Druid, who gather aggro and pull monsters away from the main DPSers like Rogues and Mages, since they die like no tomorrow.
> 
> Dungeons = Good items.



so far ive never had a druid tank...

since new talents they say a druid can tank though (feral ofc)

i really like pala tanks now, i think they are alot better then warrior tanks now seeing as they can give buffs and heal on occasion


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 24, 2006)

My Undead Rouge is still a little fresh with not much combat action so far.  My friend Exilekevin has been showin me the ropes so far.  But I'm curious as to the priests.  A shadow priest seems kickass in theory but in battle alone how good would one be?  I usually travel alone or in a group of three.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 24, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> My Undead Rouge is still a little fresh with not much combat action so far.  My friend Exilekevin has been showin me the ropes so far.  But I'm curious as to the priests.  A shadow priest seems kickass in theory but in battle alone how good would one be?  I usually travel alone or in a group of three.



Rouge is a color. You mean Rogue.


----------



## Starfall (Dec 24, 2006)

only scanned though a few pages here but since I play WoW figured I'd pop a word in. Play mostly on Bonechewer.


----------



## Jakotsu06 (Dec 25, 2006)

For me i got a Tauren since i was getting a warrior figured i would take the extra hp. Since i am a DPS warrior i have little need for will of the forsaken in terms of PVE since i have to abilitys i can use to break fear. I picked a human for my lock to have my ability to increase stealth detection tho now i am going to level a undead lock in my spare time. As for druid tanks they are ok for 5 mans and Jindo in terms of raids. Other then that i doubt you will ever see a druid MT in 40 man raids or upcomeing 25 mans. Now with their boost they do make decent dps and can be useful OT's in fights like Pathwerk where he hits people with HS with the most health. But i doubt warriors will ever be replaced as main tanks for raids however you do have more options for OT's now.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 25, 2006)

little nin said:


> so far ive never had a druid tank...
> 
> since new talents they say a druid can tank though (feral ofc)
> 
> i really like pala tanks now, i think they are alot better then warrior tanks now seeing as they can give buffs and heal on occasion



Druids tend to tank in Bear-form.

And Pala's can tank, they just suck at pulling.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 25, 2006)

man druids are underated my friend has a lvl 60 druid and it beat a gnome warlock,dwarf warrior and NE hunter in WSG without any help


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 25, 2006)

Druids are good in everything, their problem they are not specialised, they can heal, they can DPS and they can tank but cannot pass a good Priest, Rogue or Warrior.
They're a good element when something fails but cannot be the main


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 25, 2006)

once me done with my hunter ima make a tauren druid


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Dec 25, 2006)

MuNaZ said:


> Druids are good in everything, their problem they are not specialised, they can heal, they can DPS and they can tank but cannot pass a good Priest, Rogue or Warrior.



At this stage, one can argue if they can actually heal better than a Priest. I'm not kidding.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 25, 2006)

Druids have strong heals but their weakness is their casting speed. Priests and even pallies are the best healers in my opinion. expecially in pvp, their flash heals are simply invaluable and extremely effective.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 25, 2006)

Priests are pretty good at dealing some damage, too.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 25, 2006)

to me priest are best healers


----------



## little nin (Dec 25, 2006)

yeah i hate shadow priests...

and my druid is better then priests at healing, not good priests though, average ones 

and Minami Ryusuke i obviously knew druids could tank in bear form, they just where crap at it before the patch which is why nobody would get a druid tank lol

priests are good healers, yes but in those life saving times they aint too good, us druid have back up plans


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 26, 2006)

anyone here lvl 60?


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 26, 2006)

CANNONMAN said:


> anyone here lvl 60?



Me Human Mage lvl 60 Hakkar

What i was saying about druids... the can be good healer, dps or tank and can beat some average Priest, Rogue or Warrior, but good ones the Drid will hardly ever beat those classes.

Ye Shadow Priests can be a pain...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 26, 2006)

ooo i play on server hakkar with my dwarf hunter we should meet in SW sometime


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 26, 2006)

Well damn.  My comp now can't play WoW due to memory reasons and something else.  I wanna sell my comp and get a newer better one.  should I just get an amazing laptop or can any of you recommend a good comp that can run WoW and work related materials?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 26, 2006)

WoW doesnt for well for laptops just get a new computer


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah get a desktops, laptops generally suck for games


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 26, 2006)

You guys sure cause I heard of this mouse you can attatch to the laptop and most laptops have more memory and are portable.  (woW everywhere I go sound sdamn fun)  But you guys must know what your talking about (I'm computer illiterate) So any suggestions?  Please I could really use them.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> You guys sure cause I heard of this mouse you can attatch to the laptop and most laptops have more memory and are portable.  (woW everywhere I go sound sdamn fun)  But you guys must know what your talking about (I'm computer illiterate) So any suggestions?  Please I could really use them.



How you mean laptops have more "memory"? How can you say this when your laptop sucks too much for WoW and every fricking computer laptop or desktop can use mouses, the touchpad on laptops sucks arseeeee.


My computer(desktop) has 2 gig DDR3 memory, how much does your laptop have


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 26, 2006)

Its not a laptop I have now its a computer...........(from 1991)  needless to say...........the memory is in the MBs..........I can't give you an exact number.

Wait wait wait.  you say you have 2 Gigs, but the manual says I need 6 Gigs.  What the hell?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> Its not a laptop I have now its a computer...........(from 1991)  needless to say...........the memory is in the MBs..........I can't give you an exact number.



Get another desktop then. And I don't see how you can say "wow wherever I go" no its more "wow whenever I am able to find internet". You can easily find it if you go to start > configuration screen > system then it should give you all the info memory = RAM


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 26, 2006)

Ram is like 384 mbs.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> Ram is like 384 mbs.



oooh so your talking about HDD space, well thats not really a problem then, just put in another HDD I am quite sure that your motherboard has another slot for a HDD, and you should put in a 1 GIG RAM stick, would improve your computer tons


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 26, 2006)

My laptop runs WoW quite well. ^^

However, it runs even better on my desktop and that machine is cheaper.

Other then HD memory wow isnt much of a demanding game when it comes to specs which makes it run rather well on a laptop and it not even having to have top specs. Of course my laptop is designed for watching movies and anything pertaining to "media" since I do have the media version of windows xp and this thing has a gig of ram a 128mb graphics card(its an built in one though which means its a crappy 128 mb card but it was better then my desktop until i bought that 512mb radeon something card of super awesomeness..., just need another gig of ram). Regardless, my laptop is smooth running, but my desktop is a beast.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

Razgriez said:


> My laptop runs WoW quite well. ^^
> 
> However, it runs even better on my desktop and that machine is cheaper.
> 
> Other then HD memory wow isnt much of a demanding game when it comes to specs which makes it run rather well on a laptop and it not even having to have top specs. Of course my laptop is designed for watching movies and anything pertaining to "media" since I do have the media version of windows xp and this thing has a gig of ram a 128mb graphics card(its an built in one though which means its a crappy 128 mb card but it was better then my desktop until i bought that 512mb radeon something card of super awesomeness..., just need another gig of ram). Regardless, my laptop is smooth running, but my desktop is a beast.



Hah gimme all your specs


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 26, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Hah gimme all your specs



I run the game on lowest possible specs for the best performance.

You can find much better computers then mine with name brand graphics cards in them. Check out HP, they have some high quality computers.

For the ultimate laptop check out alienware or other high end computer companies.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Dec 26, 2006)

MuNaZ said:


> Me Human Mage lvl 60 Hakkar
> 
> What i was saying about druids... the can be good healer, dps or tank and can beat some average Priest, Rogue or Warrior, but good ones the Drid will hardly ever beat those classes.
> 
> Ye Shadow Priests can be a pain...



I'm on hakkar as well.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

Razgriez said:


> I run the game on lowest possible specs for the best performance.
> 
> You can find much better computers then mine with name brand graphics cards in them. Check out HP, they have some high quality computers.
> 
> For the ultimate laptop check out alienware or other high end computer companies.




Mine runs wow everything maxed out with no lag or anything


----------



## Draffut (Dec 26, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> How you mean laptops have more "memory"? How can you say this when your laptop sucks too much for WoW and every fricking computer laptop or desktop can use mouses, the touchpad on laptops sucks arseeeee.
> 
> 
> My computer(desktop) has 2 gig DDR3 memory, how much does your laptop have



I hope you dont use Windows, otherwise most of your RAM is going to waste...



Char-Aznable said:


> Its not a laptop I have now its a computer...........(from 1991)  needless to say...........the memory is in the MBs..........I can't give you an exact number.
> 
> Wait wait wait.  you say you have 2 Gigs, but the manual says I need 6 Gigs.  What the hell?



6 gigs of memory, thats on your harddrive.  2 completly different things.

And if your comp is from 1991, i am amazed it is still running....  congrats.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

Draffut said:


> I hope you dont use Windows, otherwise most of your RAM is going to waste...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I am using windows, what else O_o


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 26, 2006)

Har har ^^^

But Yea I guess I'll look into that V.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 26, 2006)

just came back from a 5 mage run (4 lvl 60 and 1 59) to scholo and a part of Strat 
that was really fun only in some mobs the 59 mage went pick his main (lvl 60 rogue) to clear some skeletons in scholo that were immune to magic or something...

Now i have to rest a little in less than one hour raid to Onyxia and then Molten Core...


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 26, 2006)

I have no idea what you just said............

But wait I use Windows! Whats wrong with Windows?


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 26, 2006)

1gig. I wanna get another gig for my desktop but since the motherboard is like 3 years old now its quite difficult obtaining the right kind I need since the current stuff is not compatible in the stores.

Of course I havent tried looking in the past couple of months though.

The game needs like 256 mb of ram to run. RAM is totally different then memory storage which is your HD(hard drive). I do believe windows just came out around 91....

You could buy a computer thats a hundred times better then that one for like 50 bucks off the internet I bet. Plus, I doubt you could even view this site with a computer back in 91.

Windows isnt a horrible system since its used by like everyone. Linux is nice but only if you understand how to operate it and quite frankly Windows > Linux when it comes to "easy to use".


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 26, 2006)

I like easy to use..............


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Dec 27, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Mine runs wow everything maxed out with no lag or anything



No lag? I'm sorry but your always going to experience lag in WoW no matter how powerful your computer is. The thing that better computers have is a greater Frames Per Second, which is the main thing people look for, as it signifies the quality the game runs on. The other is the sound/video quality, with max quality, WoW looks absolutly amazing, the trees look like real trees, the water like water, and the design on different item and people looks so much more crisp. And the sam goes for your sound.

If you are able to max out your graphics options and still have a relativly high FPS (Frames Per Second) your woW expierience will be at the highest, trust me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 27, 2006)

WhiteCherryBlossom said:


> No lag? I'm sorry but your always going to experience lag in WoW no matter how powerful your computer is. The thing that better computers have is a greater Frames Per Second, which is the main thing people look for, as it signifies the quality the game runs on. The other is the sound/video quality, with max quality, WoW looks absolutly amazing, the trees look like real trees, the water like water, and the design on different item and people looks so much more crisp. And the sam goes for your sound.
> 
> If you are able to max out your graphics options and still have a relativly high FPS (Frames Per Second) your woW expierience will be at the highest, trust me.



I seriously don't have lag, I have like 10 ms connection so if there is lag its pretty much impossible to see


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 27, 2006)

Well getting what it takes to run WoW is gonna cost a fortune.  I might be on late summer or early Fall.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 27, 2006)

Why? isn't the only thign stopping you your space problem?


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 27, 2006)

Yea I thought so to but my computer just can't handle it for some reason.  I tried it again and the thing like almost up and died on me.  Its an old computer and I'm gonna try and get a new one but new comps are pretty expensive now a days.


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Dec 27, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I seriously don't have lag, I have like 10 ms connection so if there is lag its pretty much impossible to see




Servers go down all the time, even with green latency. you may have alot less, yeah, but it's inevitable to get a serious lag spike every now and then.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 27, 2006)

Not really, unless you get the latest super yes then its expensive, but one that supports wow isn't really expensive


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 27, 2006)

Well I have the whole "More bang for your buck" mentality.  But whats a good computer thats affordable and has the memory to run WoW and work related stuff cause I need room for my job.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 27, 2006)

Well you should just get what the recommended specs are for the game (its on the box) could you tlel me what they are?


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 27, 2006)

Tryin to see if I actually have the game eh?  Yea hold up let me get the game.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok double post but whatever

For PC installation
*OS:* Windows 98/ME/2000/XP
*Processor:* Intel Pentium3 800MHz. or AMD Duron 880MHz
Memory: 256MB RAM
*Video:*
*Minimum:* 32 MB 3D graphics processor with Hardware Transform and Lighting, such as an NVIDIA GeForce 2 class card or above
*Recommended:* 64MB 3D graphics processor with Vertex and pixel Shader capapility, Such as a NIVIDIA geForce FX 5700 class or above

Do you wanna see the MAC or no?

Oh and on the side of the box it says Windows 2000/XP Macintosh


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 27, 2006)

LMAO


you really don't need a high tech computer for that, god a 64 mb card? I don't even think they make those anymore XDDD


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 27, 2006)

So it should be easy to just walk into a computer store with a list and get the needed upgrades or a new comp?


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Dec 27, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> Ok double post but whatever
> 
> For PC installation
> *OS:* Windows 98/ME/2000/XP
> ...




Aha! I see a major problem already!

The fact that if you have 256mb of RAM your gonna have a hard time if your attempting to get on WoW.

I for one got to level 60 on 256mb of RAM, but everytime I saw horde, my computer would load and load and load until I was dead. It would take me 30min to get out of the inn at Ironforge, and around an hour to walk to the Auction House.

Having 256mb of RAM will let you play, but you'll get memory errors and crashes all the time. I expeienced this almost every day. Sometime you can't even get online without it crashing, and your frames per second reaches the bare minimum.

So, definatly get al LEAST 512mb of RAM, I have 756mb, and I still have a crash every 2 months or so.
Also, don't forget that the expansion is soon to be released, and the minimum requirements for that have been upped, which can be read on the site itsself.

If you walk into the store with a list of upgrades, your gonna be looking at alot of time, effot, and money, a new computer would be best, since they all have the specified requirements + more.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 27, 2006)

WhiteBlossom the reason V-Kun has no lag (it is very obvious I'm wondering why he hasn't told you...) is because he is on a European server. He doesn't have to deal with...the rest of the fucking world knocking on his backdoor in order to play the greatest game this planet has ever seen.

Edit: Also if you can't play WoW on your computer than you really should upgrade anyways.

WoW is designed to be played on low-end models and can be played with a graphics card as low as GeForce 3. My laptop can play WoW good, and besides a crappy resolution I can use my laptop when I'm away from home to do stuff. If you go on the WoW forums you can catch a thread where this guy was able to set WoW to be played on one of those tiny Sony hand computers. Hell I watched a video where he went through Wailing Caverns with a group, while walking through downtown in Seattle.

So if your computer can't play WoW...getting one just to play it shouldn't really be your objective, you probably should have upgraded anyways.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 27, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> So it should be easy to just walk into a computer store with a list and get the needed upgrades or a new comp?



I would say get either a 3.4 intel processor or whatever AMD is better(get dual core if you can afford it)
2 Gig of ram
Then whatever graphic card you can afford, for ATi don't go below the X800
get 300 Gig HDD


this is my computer

Intel core 2 duo = 2 processors each running at 2.66 ghz
2 Gig DDR3(or 2)
Radeon X1950XTX
2 X 300 gig HDD +250 external HDD
16X DVD writer
and another DVD reader


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 27, 2006)

Damn WhiteCherryBlossom If I hadn't given out so much rep today I would rep you, that was informative and specific.  You'll get your rep tomorrow.  For now I salute you.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 27, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Yes I am using windows, what else O_o



Windows has issues recognizing and utilizing anything above 1 gig of RAM.  After a gig, you are better just working on your bus speeds and other places you might be lacking.  And seriously, you dont need more then 1gb of RAM unless you are running some mad serious programs on your system.

Or get a better OS.  My comp has dual boot XP and Linux... depending on what I need.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 27, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I would say get either a 3.4 intel processor or whatever AMD is better(get dual core if you can afford it)
> 2 Gig of ram
> Then whatever graphic card you can afford, for ATi don't go below the X800
> get 300 Gig HDD
> ...



Hey thanks I'll write this down and look into it.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 27, 2006)

That is great...now can we get back to the fucking WoW discussion. I know you guys are helping Char, but if you were telling him what to look for in order to play WoW, you could have walked him into some place like Circuit City, blind folded him, spun him around, and whatever computer he faced, that would be the one he needed to get.

Now back to the discussion on WORLD OF MOTHER FUCKING WARCRAFT.

Anyone go into the Caverns of Time yet? All the instances are blocked, but the place itself is now open for snooping, and it looks pretty freaking cool. I watched a beta vidoe where the players ride the Bronze Dragons instead of the usual griffin/wyvern. If you want spoilers, here is a video where a group goes through time to help Thrall escape from Durnholde keep.

It shows how Blizzard is getting better at making scripted events, since all the dialogue used in the event aren't corny at all.


Stay


----------



## Draffut (Dec 27, 2006)

By "getting better" do you now mean "Doesn't completely suck moldy donkey asshole?"  I really hope so.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 27, 2006)

Yea I'm sorry for all the questions.  I'll leave till I can actually play the game.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 27, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> Yea I'm sorry for all the questions.  I'll leave till I can actually play the game.



Feel free to continue with questions.  Everone except random elitist boy there doesn't mind.  and noone really cares what he thinks anyhow.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 27, 2006)

Draffut said:


> Feel free to continue with questions.  Everone except random elitist boy there doesn't mind.  and noone really cares what he thinks anyhow.



Draff you hurt my feelings when you say nobody cares what I think  

But you make me hot when you call me an elitist boy


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 27, 2006)

Draffut said:


> Windows has issues recognizing and utilizing anything above 1 gig of RAM.  After a gig, you are better just working on your bus speeds and other places you might be lacking.  And seriously, you dont need more then 1gb of RAM unless you are running some mad serious programs on your system.
> 
> Or get a better OS.  My comp has dual boot XP and Linux... depending on what I need.



I don't give a shit about fucking linux, I play games thus I don't need linux, I never had problems with windows, thus I don't care.

The moment the DX10 cards are out im gonna get the ATI one, a Quad core processor and 4 gig of DDR4 ram


----------



## Draffut (Dec 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't give a shit about fucking linux, I play games thus I don't need linux, I never had problems with windows, thus I don't care.
> 
> The moment the DX10 cards are out im gonna get the ATI one, a Quad core processor and 4 gig of DDR4 ram



I dont care what you "give a shit" about.  I was just giving you the facts.

And there are plenty of other OS's out there besides Linux, Unix, and Windows.  Many of which run games far better then Windows.  So stop freaking out.

But Windows does have it's uses, I actually use it more then I use my Linux.

And if you really want to get in a penis waving match, I am sure my computer has higher specs then yours.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 28, 2006)

Can we get back to WoW?

God damn it is like watching my sisters kids or something.

Does anyone have anything to say about the fucking caverns of time?


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 28, 2006)

Draffut said:


> Windows has issues recognizing and utilizing anything above 1 gig of RAM.  After a gig, you are better just working on your bus speeds and other places you might be lacking.  And seriously, you dont need more then 1gb of RAM unless you are running some mad serious programs on your system.
> 
> Or get a better OS.  My comp has dual boot XP and Linux... depending on what I need.



I like to play music, be on vent, get onto the internet and play WoW all at the sametime though.

Its even more so difficult if Im playing Battlefield 2. However, my laptop usually pulls the music portion and the internet portion as well. 

2 computers = better then one. 

Dual core processors are nice but I heard that not all games support the dual core so you gotta make sure that it does before buying it.

Besides, Im waiting for those 5ghz processors over a dual core anyways... and until I got a car... and a PS3... and a gun. I was thinking of an M4.

I walked through the caverns of time into that part where space is showing and i walked a little too far falling to my unparalleled death.

What I did was fall back in catch my corpse and then fell for like 15 minutes until I reached the edge of the continent into the water and I hearthed to safety.

I also visited the section east of the Wetlands. Its a whole lot of nothing. I also knew about every little part you could climb of WSG. Those days where people could AFK out of your games and dont get a debuff were awesome in premier pvp groups.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 28, 2006)

Why...when the Night Elves decided to recreat the world tree...did they make it ungodly bigger than the former one? If you look at the map, Teldrassil is larger than the Mount Hyjal zone, making it hella larger than Nordrassil which was in the center of Mount Hyjal (relativly at least).

Were the freaking Night Elves thinking that if they made it bigger it would have more perks or something? Or did Teldrassil just mutate and just grow out of what they originally planned?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 28, 2006)

jeez i wasnt on this thread for 2 days and all yall been talking about is gigs and mb shit jeez no one cares


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

Draffut said:


> I dont care what you "give a shit" about.  I was just giving you the facts.
> 
> And there are plenty of other OS's out there besides Linux, Unix, and Windows.  Many of which run games far better then Windows.  So stop freaking out.
> 
> ...



Your on 


I cant talk about the caverns of time, since I don't even know where the fuck that is >_>;


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 28, 2006)

You know what high end specs mean?

You cant bitch about lag when your getting your ass handed to you.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> But it increases my E-penis



wtf the title says " world of warcraft discussion" but were talking about dicks?!?!? wtf


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Dec 28, 2006)

Speaking of Caverns of Time...

THIS

This is an explanation of how to be attuned/enter Mount Hyjal in the first place. That looks quite intimidating, to say the least.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

Razgriez said:


> You know what high end specs mean?
> 
> You cant bitch about lag when your getting your ass handed to you.



But it increases my E-penis


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 28, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Does anyone have anything to say about the fucking caverns of time?




It looked pretty fuckin cool.  Thats about it............


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> But it increases my E-penis



Just dont be going around shooting up your school or where you work simply because you got corpse camped.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

Its not like I really fight against the horde o_o


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Its not like I really fight against the horde o_o


Cause you'd totally lose.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 28, 2006)

FOR THE ALLIANCE


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 28, 2006)

FOR THE ALLIANCE


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 28, 2006)

You might wanna take care of that double post holmes.

*HORDE OWNS!*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

Char-Aznable said:


> Cause you'd totally lose.



Bullshit, only problem is whenever I meet a horde character its always level 40+ thus I get my ass owned >_>


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 28, 2006)

^^ what lvl r u?


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 28, 2006)

.........................So then you say you would lose?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

CANNONMAN said:


> ^^ what lvl r u?



level 32 so yeh I cant really handle level 40's yes


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Bullshit, only problem is whenever I meet a horde character its always level 40+ thus I get my ass owned >_>



I love running around ganking a group of 5 L30s. It makes you e-penis feel so much more bigger then a high end computer that costs like 3 grand.

Of course a lot of the things I do on my hunter makes me feel all high and mighty... lol

Like the time I was 3rd in KBs in AV with only like 1 death.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2006)

Two mates powered me through Dead Mines last night, sure as fuck got lots of green items, even two blue ones. =3


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Two mates powered me through Dead Mines last night, sure as fuck got lots of green items, even two blue ones. =3



I am still using the bosses saber XD


----------



## Sh4r|ng4n (Dec 28, 2006)

What is your favorite character for 1 mio + HP bosses? 

Mine would be lvl 60 mage since it can do like 2-5k dmg constantly for 15 minutes...

Or maybe my lvl 57 shaman... But damn, shaman is only good if you're powering up / healing people. 

And by the way I have a lvl 60 human and a lvl 45 Night elf... They were my fist chars...

Then i went to check out horde and it utterly ownz.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 29, 2006)

I was thinking of doing the 15 day trial or whatever to see how WoW is.... I don't think I'll continue it cause i'm caught up on playing CoV and I'm waiting on warhammer, but I'll see how the trial goes.


----------



## Carnith (Dec 29, 2006)

wow is very fun, and I can't wait till expansion because then I can go to 70. Cause beta was extremely fun and all the new lands are so exiciting.


----------



## little nin (Dec 30, 2006)

well, pug MC today!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 downed luci after 2 wipes, then imps got aggroed while fighting the next mob = wipe = raid over = pvp 




either way, i healed for strat 45 min 

i felt like a super druid XD

(considering my gear aint good)


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 30, 2006)

Am I the only one that WoW hasn't really affected my social life? I don't even play it that much, and i'm pretty much bored of it lately.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 30, 2006)

One-Thousandth post.


----------



## Carnith (Dec 30, 2006)

Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> Am I the only one that WoW hasn't really affected my social life? I don't even play it that much, and i'm pretty much bored of it lately.



While I'm still a big WoW fan, Source and WC3 have made their way back to me. My rogue is retired, but my warlock is taking awhile to lvl because it's kinda boring going through it all again.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 1, 2007)

I got level 32 lol and another bar of double Xp lol


Wtf lol were is that exvacation(or whatever) site in the wetlands? people say southeast, but I can only get there by going through a fucking skull level area


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm probably going to quite playing WoW.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 1, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> I'm probably going to quite playing WoW.



give me all your moneys and items plz


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah, no.

=D


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 1, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I got level 32 lol and another bar of double Xp lol
> 
> 
> Wtf lol were is that exvacation(or whatever) site in the wetlands? people say southeast, but I can only get there by going through a fucking skull level area





AdInuyasha

I think those are best sites to get info


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 1, 2007)

The site your talking about Veg is really mid south of the Wetlands and is a L25-28 section. A L32 wouldnt have trouble getting to it.

The area your thinking of is those red dragons. They really have nothing to do with anything as of yet. All those mobs are also really like L58 and junk. I think its a future instance that hasnt been mentioned yet.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 1, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> The site your talking about Veg is really mid south of the Wetlands and is a L25-28 section. A L32 wouldnt have trouble getting to it.
> 
> The area your thinking of is those red dragons. They really have nothing to do with anything as of yet. All those mobs are also really like L58 and junk. I think its a future instance that hasnt been mentioned yet.



Thanks, just found it on the map


Yeaaah, i tried to go past them


they raped me in two hits


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 1, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Thanks, just found it on the map
> 
> 
> Yeaaah, i tried to go past them
> ...



They rape everything in 2 hits...

Its gotta be a future raid dungeon. Its also the only place to farm red dragon scales as well.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 1, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> They rape everything in 2 hits...
> 
> Its gotta be a future raid dungeon. Its also the only place to farm red dragon scales as well.



Apart from level 60's? or 70's?


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah I guess it takes more hits for them to kill a L60. Im sure I could kite them to death easily as well.

I love my Hunter. Ranged classes are so powerful in this game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 1, 2007)

Highest damage I did with my crossbow was 156 I think


highest normal was 285


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 1, 2007)

My crits are weak since Im not specced for it but Ive managed to hit things for 1400-1800. My gear is also below par compared to the average hunter since everyone is epic'd out on my server.

Ive heard of people hitting clothies for 3000 damage with an aimed shot. Thats fricken insane! They also got 55 dps bows with tier 2+ gear and are specced into marksman for the extra dmg from talents(which I dont have at the moment, I will when TBC comes out)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 1, 2007)

I still don't know what tier 0,1,2,3 is >_>


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jan 1, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I still don't know what tier 0,1,2,3 is >_>



Tier 0: The blue set from U/LBRS, Stratholme, Scholomance
Tier 0.5: The upgraded set from the above instances
Tier 1: Molten Core
_In between: AQ20 and Zul-Gurub (not sure if they refer it as 1.5)_
Tier 2: Blackwing Lair; Pants from Ragnaros and helm from Onyxia
Tier 2.5: Ahn'Qiraj 40-man
Tier 3: Naxxramas


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 1, 2007)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> Tier 0: The blue set from U/LBRS, Stratholme, Scholomance
> Tier 0.5: The upgraded set from the above instances
> Tier 1: Molten Core
> _In between: AQ20 and Zul-Gurub (not sure if they refer it as 1.5)_
> ...




I

see


(still doesn't understand)

oh well i are noob


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 2, 2007)

Took me a little bit to figure it out. Before I quit there wasnt a tier system in the gear since only like 3 guilds on the entire server had defeated Rag and they were just getting started on BWL. Nax and AQ20/40 didnt even exist back then.

My hunter is still wearing the L58 blue pvp gear. Its an antique set... and Im probably the only guy on my server with the full L58 set. lol


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 2, 2007)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> Tier 0: The blue set from U/LBRS, Stratholme, Scholomance
> Tier 0.5: The upgraded set from the above instances
> Tier 1: Molten Core
> _In between: AQ20 and Zul-Gurub (not sure if they refer it as 1.5)_
> ...



So the one Helm always drops on Ony?
How I wish i had eough DKP's to bid if the mage helm dropped...
But The 3/4 times we killed Ony i think always dropped The Paladin Helm 
Oh well i'll try to get the head at least i get a good ring


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Jan 2, 2007)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> Tier 0: The blue set from U/LBRS, Stratholme, Scholomance
> Tier 0.5: The upgraded set from the above instances
> Tier 1: Molten Core
> _In between: AQ20 and Zul-Gurub (not sure if they refer it as 1.5)_
> ...




That's all true, but I like to refer the epic pvp set as tier 1.5

Since it most definatly out-classes tier 1, but isn't near tier 2.

Unless you like resistances.... >.>


----------



## little nin (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah ^ but resistances are probz good for the other raids


----------



## Char-Aznable (Jan 2, 2007)

An update on my pathetic comp situation I got a video card comin soon.


----------



## Gir (Jan 2, 2007)

100 gold away from epic mount...I can taste the 100% plus movement speed now.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 3, 2007)

Takumi said:


> 100 gold away from epic mount...I can taste the 100% plus movement speed now.



I'm thinking if i should wait until the BC to come out... If i remember correctly in the Beta the latest patch reduced the price...


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 3, 2007)

I dont care. It cost me 100g for my epic mount since I pvp'd my way up to commander and just bought it. Now my guy has 150 riding without having to spend 800g to do so.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2007)

(has only 5 gold)


D:

Who here enjoys going back to areas that gave you troubles and then just pwning the enemies there


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 3, 2007)

PVP Mount > Epic Mount

Looks wise, anyway.


----------



## little nin (Jan 3, 2007)

since the new patch absolutely everyone has a war tiger

so pvp tigers are shit to me now, being a druid i got a horse too XD

and getting epic mount is so easy 

questing ftw!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2007)

wtf is a pvp mount


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 3, 2007)

Horse PVP Mount looks the best, IMO.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2007)

ANSWER TEH QUESTION


wtf is a pvp mount


I wish I could get a free mount like the paladins >_>


----------



## little nin (Jan 3, 2007)

from what i knwo by moaning warlocks, lock mounts aint free.

and for paladins i think they must have to buy something >_>

anyway a pvp mount is just like a normal mount but looks different. they are black and pinkish eyed, they used to require a high pvp tank to get but now all u need is 30 marks from each pvp faction to get them.

A PVP MOUNT IS A BLACK EPIC MOUNT

and the best looking mount? the ones you get for opening aq gates, 1 per server.

then there's the zg tigers and the winterspring ones


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2007)

you don't need to win to get a mark yes?

so i just need to do extremely boring pointless PVP matches ?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 3, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you don't need to win to get a mark yes?
> 
> so i just need to do extremely boring pointless PVP matches ?



you get 3 marks if you win.
You get 1 if you loose.

if enjoy going back to parts that gave me trouble in the past? well kind of... the other day i got drunk with the drink in SW and went in a killing spree until i arrived Duskwood, then i set up a party in SW


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2007)

I never wont


alliance sucks


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 3, 2007)

No, you're just one major nub.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> No, you're just one major nub.



Fuck you

seriously just fuck you =D


----------



## little nin (Jan 3, 2007)

^ LOL


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 3, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Fuck you
> 
> seriously just fuck you =D



No thank you, I'm trying to prevent pathetic folk from touching my sweet anus.


----------



## [sephir] (Jan 3, 2007)

Y'all are nublets. Anyone do Naxx here? If not then you all fail. Seriously.


----------



## little nin (Jan 3, 2007)

^ people like that i hate. (wow wise)

the people on my server dont show off about going naxx 

well the people in those guilds


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 3, 2007)

Just bought WoW today but unfortunatly I cant play till Friday due to mybank card being snapped into ickle bittle pieces  

cant wait to try this out though, every mmorpg ive tried lately has just been...well, kinda rubbish, including Guild Wars.

Looking forward to firing this baby up...im thinking maybe a human mage....


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 4, 2007)

Heres some screenshots I have. Most(if not all) are old as hell.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 4, 2007)

[sephir];6548298 said:
			
		

> Y'all are nublets. Anyone do Naxx here? If not then you all fail. Seriously.



Dude...You just said fucking 90% of the player base fails then. Barely anyone gets to Naxx, it is fucking hard to get attuned and you need Shadow Resist gear from BWL and Nature Resist gear from AQ20 and AQ40. Not to mention that the final fight is against a boss that actually uses frost attacks, and if you haven't noticed Blizz has been kinda light on the Frost Resist gear.

Also refering to the Tier chart.

Tiers:
T.05: Scholo, Strat, LBRS, UBRS
T1: Onyxia's Lair, Molten Core
T1.5: AQ20 
T2: Molten Core, Blackwing's Lair
T2.5: AQ40 
T3: Naxx

Alternatives:
PvP Epics: Gained by becoming Marshal/Warlord
DM Gear: Equivlent/Better/Worse than T.05
Zul Gurub Gear: Equivlent/Better/Worse than T1

The Equivlent/Better/Worse is added because it really depends on what class you are, and the fact that while the gear may have better stats, they do not make up for the T.05/T1 Set Bonuses that come with gaining peices.

Note that after BWL gear no longer drops. (At least tier epics don't...) It goes by a token system that involves completeing quests and recieving gear as quest items. This removes the value of drops to Ninja's who can no longer simply sell items that they don't need while keeping the rest for themselves.

Note however that after the expansion, having full sets won't be as important because of the added benefits of sockets. However I hear they will fix this by giving T5 some outrageous abilities for having full peices, especially the rings that will give you some powerful Use abilities.

For people that have stuck around the T.05 to T1 range, you will have gear that outclasses your own gear in the Early 60's. T2 to T2.5 will be set until the mid to late 60's. T3 you guys are damn near set until the TBC endgame content.

As for people who aren't in the Tier Range...if you have a good collection of blues then you should be set. You should have started collecting blues around the 55 range, and just kept going. My Druid has all blue gear, and I only ran pugs with him. (He also has all of Wildheart and Shadowcraft, but that is based on my skills as a roller <and sometimes a Nnija for Shadowcraft> )

However that took months of off and on play, and T.05 is such a fucking bother to collect. For some people (Hunters  ) they drop hella easy, but for others they are the rarest fucking drops in the game. It really depends but I didn't have Dreadmist when I started doing MC and I did fine. T1 is a damn lost easier to collect than T.05 and I suggest not wasting to much time trying to get it, if you do plan to raid.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 4, 2007)

T .5 should be T1.5-2 range simply due to how difficult it is to get. :/

Sure you fight "tougher" enemies in MC and you need 40 people to do them but you dont have to go through about the same amount of time just collecting the blue set to upgrade it into the enhanced version which costs an absurd amount of gold, resources and time and not to mention some of the hardest quests in the game(45 min 5 man UD strat?!).


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 4, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> T .5 should be T1.5-2 range simply due to how difficult it is to get. :/
> 
> Sure you fight "tougher" enemies in MC and you need 40 people to do them but you dont have to go through about the same amount of time just collecting the blue set to upgrade it into the enhanced version which costs an absurd amount of gold, resources and time and not to mention some of the hardest quests in the game(45 min 5 man UD strat?!).



It is also because with MC it is guranteed that something will drop. But with a boss like the Baron, he is just as likely to drop his left nut then the Leggings of Whatever...


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 4, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> It is also because with MC it is guranteed that something will drop. But with a boss like the Baron, he is just as likely to drop his left nut then the Leggings of Whatever...



Yeah really. Well they usually drop a set piece its just its most likely not going to be yours or anyone else's in the party for that matter.


----------



## [sephir] (Jan 4, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Dude...You just said fucking 90% of the player base fails then. Barely anyone gets to Naxx, it is fucking hard to get attuned and you need Shadow Resist gear from BWL and Nature Resist gear from AQ20 and AQ40. Not to mention that the final fight is against a boss that actually uses frost attacks, and if you haven't noticed Blizz has been kinda light on the Frost Resist gear.
> 
> Also refering to the Tier chart.
> 
> ...



Hey dipshit, tier 1 doesnt drop off Ony. T2 Helms do. Also there is tons of frost resistence gear. Frost resist gear drops everywhere in Naxx all the time before the bosses that require it. Know what your talking about before you say shit nub...go collect more shadowcraft and blues for your POS druid. 

Kthxbye.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 4, 2007)

Lol a mean talking 16 year old

learn some tact please


----------



## little nin (Jan 4, 2007)

16 year olds ftw! 

but he's a nerdy one, not cool like me 

ah ive done strat ud 45 min btw, me as healer, druid in t0 and some other shit gear. done it with a warrior, retri pala, mage, me and a rogue.

it was the best team ever...NO HUNTERS too 

and they all said i was teh best healer they ever met and one gave me 10g 

it was so cool, and btw u dont have 45 min to kill him, its 45 min to get in there, we was on 14 secs and running in there with no mana or nefin, he got owned though


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 4, 2007)

[sephir];6557984 said:
			
		

> Hey dipshit, tier 1 doesnt drop off Ony. T2 Helms do. Also there is tons of frost resistence gear. Frost resist gear drops everywhere in Naxx all the time before the bosses that require it. Know what your talking about before you say shit nub...go collect more shadowcraft and blues for your POS druid.
> 
> Kthxbye.



I wrote that like at 7 AM...but really who cares. It has more useful information that any post you have ever made.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 4, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Lol a mean talking 16 year old
> 
> learn some tact please



You're not one to talk about maturity, though. =p


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 4, 2007)

[sephir];6557984 said:
			
		

> Hey dipshit, tier 1 doesnt drop off Ony. T2 Helms do. Also there is tons of frost resistence gear. Frost resist gear drops everywhere in Naxx all the time before the bosses that require it. Know what your talking about before you say shit nub...go collect more shadowcraft and blues for your POS druid.
> 
> Kthxbye.


Dont we talk shit.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 4, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> You're not one to talk about maturity, though. =p



Get out of my topic 



Made a new character because alonsus was full and I couldn't bother waiting >_>

Made a priest undead, pretty fun


----------



## Idealking (Jan 4, 2007)

Can i ask somthing im new to WoW and i always hear Twink this Twink that what is a Twink????


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 4, 2007)

I never heard the word "twink" o_O


----------



## Aecen (Jan 4, 2007)

Twink is when someone gets a certin level, lets say 19, and stops leveling all together to pvp in the block.  They "twink" out their character by buying/looting the best possible gear, and enchanting them with level 60 enchants to be super strong, nearly unkillable in their bracket.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 4, 2007)

A twink is also a homosexual.


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Jan 4, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> A twink is also a homosexual.



Agreed...

I pvp'd at level 29, and it was fun, that it was. However, when a twink rogue with crusader on both weapons and the highest possible gear ever comes and ambushes you...you die fast, and the rogue never dies because of crusader... 

That's why I only pvp when I'm at level 60 from now on, that I do.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 4, 2007)

mmmm


I should try this


twink thing


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Jan 4, 2007)

Hmm, before you do that, you might want a level 60 who can afford anything you want. The blue level 19 gear/29 gear, on my server at least, costs anywhere between 50-150g a piece.

And of course the enchants are rough to get.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 4, 2007)

Haha meh, most of my gear is blue level anyway 

but I need a SERIOUS upgrade for my chest armor as its still only a level 22 armor

oh why does blizzard suck so much that they for some reason deleted the mail with the level 32 armor in it D:

il have to get phluks to make it again

What professions should I get for my priest undead? somebody said alchemy and flower picking


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> mmmm
> 
> 
> I should try this
> ...



I'd say you've been well underway all ready, but that might just be me.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jan 5, 2007)

Twinks are no fun with the new honor system. 
go PvE...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 5, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> I'd say you've been well underway all ready, but that might just be me.



Quoi ?


What is this you speak off


I met up with this awesome female night elf <33


She be me best ingame friend


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 5, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Quoi ?
> 
> 
> What is this you speak off
> ...



I bet its a guy in real life.

Twinks are noobs who couldnt make it into a premade thats any good for their L60s so they deck out on awesome low lvl blues and attempt to beat on random people playing their low lvl alts and just so happened to want to pvp.

When your L39 yourself and your an very capable pvper such as myself twinks are just like any other L39 you come up against. Of course you need to watch out for those warriors and rogues with crusader enchant. Man are those fuckers gay.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 5, 2007)

Lol I cant do shiet


most of the time 5 guys rape me while everybody else just runs the other way >_>


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 5, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Lol I cant do shiet
> 
> 
> most of the time 5 guys rape me while everybody else just runs the other way >_>



That's PVP without a Premade...


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 5, 2007)

MuNaZ said:


> That's PVP without a Premade...



Yeah.

I like to use the other guys as meat shields as I snipe people so I stay back in the distance in pugs.

In premades that are good Ill actually contribute to the greater good but doing crazy suicidal shit if its necessary to win.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 5, 2007)

Got my first "real" one shot, one kill yesterday on AB. 4,8k pyroblast critt D:

I'm mad kamikaze, I'm the retarded mage that always jumps in, frost novas, AE's liek crazy and dies 2 sec after.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2007)

COME ALL, COME ALL

SEE PEK, THE AMAZING TANKING MAGE


----------



## [sephir] (Jan 5, 2007)

4k pyroblast crit? What trinkets you pop


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 5, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Got my first "real" one shot, one kill yesterday on AB. 4,8k pyroblast critt D:
> 
> I'm mad kamikaze, I'm the retarded mage that always jumps in, frost novas, AE's liek crazy and dies 2 sec after.



Your like me, except I get stunned, frozen and touren, undead, orc raped so I cant do anything


but take it


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 5, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Got my first "real" one shot, one kill yesterday on AB. 4,8k pyroblast critt D:
> 
> I'm mad kamikaze, I'm the retarded mage that always jumps in, frost novas, AE's liek crazy and dies 2 sec after.



Oh yes i do that kind of kamikaze expecially when i see a Hunter or a Lock...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 5, 2007)

where do screenshots go after u take one


----------



## little nin (Jan 5, 2007)

i know! 

my computer > hardrive o/w > program files > world of warcraft > screenshots

yeah, mages own me


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 5, 2007)

Almost 1 more week until The Prophecy is fulfilled...who here is skipping life to go get The Burning Crusade? Who is prepared to be pissed off as all the servers shall be down for that whole day...and then a week as everyone who quit WoW returns and crashes the servers they had just spent a day prepping up?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 5, 2007)

I preordered mine >_>


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 6, 2007)

Wtf where is private porter in ironforge >_< he she is nowhere to be found


----------



## Gir (Jan 8, 2007)

How the heck did this get on the second page?

Anyway I gave up on my 60, Paladins get boring (Like Super Boring)
I made a hunter and got him too 18 in one day, hoping on getting 60 before Burning Crusade (Yeah Right)


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 9, 2007)

Takumi said:


> How the heck did this get on the second page?
> 
> Anyway I gave up on my 60, Paladins get boring (Like Super Boring)
> I made a hunter and got him too 18 in one day, hoping on getting 60 before Burning Crusade (Yeah Right)



if you have no life and can focus you can do it in less time....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 9, 2007)

wtf is this shit, i asked about porter 50 times INGAME and now i ask it here and I still don't have a response


>_______>


Just bought a gamecard


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 9, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> wtf is this shit, *i asked about porter 50 times INGAME *and now i ask it here and I still don't have a response
> 
> 
> >_______>
> ...



so you're a spammer?

 here you go....
Use this site for further doubts about Quests, items and where mobs/NPC's are....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 9, 2007)

No


I only whined about it everytime I ran into ironforge


oh yeh

your site FAILS lolz, she wasn't there last time I went there, tbott also gave other locations


I searched the entire ironforge

she is gone


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 9, 2007)

why do you need to find him?
it looks to me he was needed for the opening of the AQ gates so it's possible it was removed after the gates are open...
I don't know much about the opening of the gates but by the quests alla tells it's highly possible in my opinion...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 9, 2007)

Gates?

What?


----------



## Gir (Jan 9, 2007)

Zomg can't play WoW until thursday...I'm going isane.  AQ is like uber hard Raid Instance...Like Naxx CURSE YOU NAXXRAMAS AND DESIREABLE TIER 3


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 9, 2007)

I see


well


D:! 

im ony a level 34 so raids are not for me yet D:

bough a 2 month game card today, preordered TBC

fu nfun

wait, there is no point in buying it, I cant go to outland

cuz I suck


----------



## Gir (Jan 9, 2007)

My Level 14 hunter beat a 26 paladin a few days ago.  I was look dood your an uber noob.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 9, 2007)

Lol I got somebody suspended for insulting my friend lol


I got whooped by a rogue some days ago


----------



## Gir (Jan 9, 2007)

On my server Naxxramas hasn't even been completed past the 3rd too last boss, my server sucks....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 9, 2007)

I wouldn't even know what happens on my server


I just stick to wherever booty bay is to grind up as im too low for most of the quests there


where should I go after that place ?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 9, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I wouldn't even know what happens on my server
> 
> 
> I just stick to wherever booty bay is to grind up as im too low for most of the quests there
> ...



you're in 30's right?

If i remember correctly Arathi Highlands, Hillsbrand Foothills (i think there are some quests), Desolace and The shimmering Flats in Thousand Needles (if you're in a PVP server choose wisely when to go there see too much horde activity choose another place )
Besides of STV of corse...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't really know where any of those places are

I remember accidently walking into the burning something


I got raped so hard then I had my corpse teleported to a graveyard smacked in the middle


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 9, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't really know where any of those places are
> 
> I remember accidently walking into the burning something
> 
> ...



Burning Steppes? Good place at lvl 30....

And there's a map for you:


----------



## Carnith (Jan 9, 2007)

for 35+ Arathi and Desolace is quite a nice spot. Let me give you a guide for good lvling. Havn't tried it myself but I hear it's quite good.

(for Allaince only, and I don't know if anyone else posted it)



there is guides for 30-39 40-49 and 50-60


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jan 9, 2007)

Takumi said:


> On my server Naxxramas hasn't even been completed past the 3rd too last boss, my server sucks....



You think thats bad? my server hasn't come close to Naxx. MC is about as far as we;ve gotten. ZG ftw.  



Sexy name btw.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 10, 2007)

Now that I have lost Cloak of Shadows for my Rogue until BC comes out what is the better alternative PvP build?

I was wondering if I should go with 17/0/34 or 8/0/43 like before except with no CloS. I lose a good amount of AP if I were to go to the first choice being that I wouldn't have Sinister Calling anymore, but I do gain crit damage off of Lethality.

I'm using the HWL Fist, with the Warlord Helm, Chest, and Shoulders. The rest are just ghetto mixed blues. I'm just playing on this Rogue for fun until BC comes where I will reroll, yet another Rogue and I'm still praying till then that Blizzard will do something about my damn DPS in raids survivalbility in PvP.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 10, 2007)

MuNaZ said:


> Burning Steppes? Good place at lvl 30....
> 
> And there's a map for you:



I hope you were joking that place is 50-60, I guess I could go to the blasted lands


what is the maelstrom?


----------



## Art of Run (Jan 10, 2007)

Well i have the game since Aug 2006 and I have had 3 lvl 60's. I hove got rid of them and i made a new character who i am currently using. He's a level 15 orc lock.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 10, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I hope you were joking that place is 50-60, I guess I could go to the blasted lands
> 
> 
> what is the maelstrom?



Yes i was joking....

the maelstrom....


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Jan 10, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Now that I have lost Cloak of Shadows for my Rogue until BC comes out what is the better alternative PvP build?
> 
> I was wondering if I should go with 17/0/34 or 8/0/43 like before except with no CloS. I lose a good amount of AP if I were to go to the first choice being that I wouldn't have Sinister Calling anymore, but I do gain crit damage off of Lethality.
> 
> I'm using the HWL Fist, with the Warlord Helm, Chest, and Shoulders. The rest are just ghetto mixed blues. I'm just playing on this Rogue for fun until BC comes where I will reroll, yet another Rogue and I'm still praying till then that Blizzard will do something about my damn DPS in raids survivalbility in PvP.



Crit damage from Lethality is very good, but only if your crit rating is higher than average. With a Dagger rogue however, Lethality is a much better choice, since Backstab and Ambush crit 60-75% of the time. Since you use fist weapons and not Daggers, I would suggest even Combat spec. I've tried combat in PvP, and as long as you have a decent amount of health, you can definatly be a large threat. (Of course not as much as a Dagger) 

Anyways, Your best bet is to stick Subtlety. Although Shadowstep is sick. (I've also tried that) And since I'm a dagger spec, PvP'ing with it was very useful. Vanishing and using it gets you right to your enemy, even with Dots on. It's effectiveness for a Fist weapon rogue is reduced, but still quite useful, since it can save you if you manage to get caught in a kite.

So if you don't want to go combat, stay Subtlety, and put limited numbers in Assassination. Plus cheat death is fancy


----------



## Aecen (Jan 10, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Now that I have lost Cloak of Shadows for my Rogue until BC comes out what is the better alternative PvP build?
> 
> I was wondering if I should go with 17/0/34 or 8/0/43 like before except with no CloS. I lose a good amount of AP if I were to go to the first choice being that I wouldn't have Sinister Calling anymore, but I do gain crit damage off of Lethality.
> 
> I'm using the HWL Fist, with the Warlord Helm, Chest, and Shoulders. The rest are just ghetto mixed blues. I'm just playing on this Rogue for fun until BC comes where I will reroll, yet another Rogue and I'm still praying till then that Blizzard will do something about my damn DPS in raids survivalbility in PvP.



Lethality for hemo is overratted, it wont add much damage.

The best pvp spec now, and will for BC is 41/20 or 41/0/20 mutilate, but it takes some nice daggers to use.


----------



## little nin (Jan 11, 2007)

well, im off wow for a while 

this laptop can't handle it anymore , pc will be up again soon!!  XD


----------



## Taffer (Jan 11, 2007)

Everybody been having fun ganking by the Dark Portal ? Seems all the rage at the moment.


----------



## Gir (Jan 11, 2007)

No actually...I haven't leveled from 18 for days...I doubt ill be 19 in a while considering I'm partying all weekend.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 12, 2007)

Taffer said:


> Everybody been having fun ganking by the Dark Portal ? Seems all the rage at the moment.



that on my realm only lasted one day...
Next Day i go there is almost empty....
But the Invasion Event Is Very Fun but troublesome because of the Low levels...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 12, 2007)

my orc rogue owns!


----------



## little nin (Jan 13, 2007)

so...where's this dark portal 

and people said kruul 1 hitted the king of IF last night XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 13, 2007)

2 more days people

my shop ordered 60 copies


maybe one special because there has been a printing error apparently


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 13, 2007)

Here you go alliance noobs.  A great leveling guide.  Not so much at low levels because it is so easy mode, but if you like to solo and skip all the BS that comes with forming groups and getting lost on where to level next then use it.

The person made a 61-70 part, but you have to buy the guide to get that part >;(


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 13, 2007)

FTA  Death to the hord


untill TBC is out


----------



## little nin (Jan 13, 2007)

tbc = a week of crashed servers! newho...*stumpy* :/

horde have nice racials, yeah....

alliance don't need leveling guides!!!  the fact that you found one shows your weakness!!!! 

i leveled through quests  usually would have a friend of same level with the same quests and do it like that  it's real effective.

how did i get my epic mount money in like a week and a bit of casual gaming u ask? 


*Spoiler*: _the secrets...._ 



quests!!!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 13, 2007)

Would anybody recommend



them 100 G for 6 bucks sites? >_>;


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 13, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Would anybody recommend
> 
> 
> 
> them 100 G for 6 bucks sites? >_>;



Maburaho ED (i think )

BC only arrives here 19 January... At least we escape some bugs...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 13, 2007)

MuNaZ said:


> Maburaho ED (i think )
> 
> BC only arrives here 19 January... At least we escape some bugs...



Why would I get banned?


----------



## little nin (Jan 13, 2007)

would he actually get banned O_o i dont think so, as long as you keep quite about it, and have them send money to an alt, then from the alt u send it to ur main...the true jedi way 

neway that's for lazy fucks


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't see the problem, its not like im hacking the game, all i are doing is making them give me some gold, its like a friend giving somebody else a present when he gets a present


----------



## Guts (Jan 13, 2007)

I would play this game but i dont want a hunch back.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 13, 2007)

Lol wtf are j00 talking about then any game gives you a hunchback


----------



## Guts (Jan 13, 2007)

No, cause i wouldnt play games for days straight like people do with WOW sorta games.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 13, 2007)

I havent played in weeks lol


----------



## Guts (Jan 13, 2007)

Was your computer broken? Now are you going to play for weeks?
You must just have a mild case.


----------



## little nin (Jan 13, 2007)

jubei, not all people are like that, im not *thanks god* but i must have like 30 people in my guild that fit what you just said . you see them online all the time, and then they change the convo when you ask them about why the hell they aint got a job and how the hell they pay the bills while they're in their mid 20's and playing wow all day. those are the people i hate . the people that have no idea where electricty etc comes from >_>

you could play COH, its so repetitive its fun, BUT it costs monthly money which is quite a pisstake for how shit it is, but still...fun


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 13, 2007)

i'm pretty sure Blizzard Doesn't like Those kind of sites because it ruin the balance of the economy ingame...
But Blizzard contradicts itself often... some time ago some a few guildmates of mine received gold from a character (i think it was way above 1000 Gold) few hours later their accounts were suspended (Blizzard states they will invistigate the matter...) 3 days later they give the accounts back and let them keep the gold...
Blizzard is awesome on this things, when a guildmate of mine finishes the video i have to post the bug that we had in Molten Core... it was soo funny... and their brilliant response....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 13, 2007)

Jubei said:


> Was your computer broken? Now are you going to play for weeks?
> You must just have a mild case.



no

my computer was fine


----------



## little nin (Jan 13, 2007)

i wonder how veggito has so many posts sometimes


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2007)

Quitting the WoW was easy. :3

And Vegitto has many because of immense spamtardism.


----------



## little nin (Jan 13, 2007)

ah i see....

quitting wow is easy, i feel sorry for people with real addictions  smoking / drugs etc...


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2007)

My only addictions are music and redheads. 

Oh, and magnificent works of art, be it painting, poetry, books, games, movies, what ever.


----------



## little nin (Jan 13, 2007)

those are called normal addictions i guess, well they aint addictions but you know what i mean , where's the portal thing


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 13, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Quitting the WoW was easy. :3
> 
> And Vegitto has many because of immense spamtardism.



I do not do this thing called as spam


I wont lower myself to your level


a lowely level 1


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I do not do this thing called as spam
> 
> 
> I wont lower myself to your level
> ...



Actually, lvl 21 with a Dwarf Priest and lvl 28 with an Orc Rogue.

Though I have to say, the way you show your intelligence doesn't do much good for your general appeal, m'boy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh its only against you that im like this, I enjoy our little brawls


----------



## Hataki (Jan 13, 2007)

I actually know very few people who play WoW more than 15 hours a week.  I find the ones that do play constantly are incredibly annoying and no fun to play with.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 13, 2007)

im so happy, phluks gave sum chest armor "green iron heabark" or something like that


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Jan 14, 2007)

I had that Green Iron Haubrek waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back when on my Pally. It was so good! Now I look back on it, and realize, how I should have just waited for plate...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 14, 2007)

at what level can you learn to wear plate armor?


----------



## Guts (Jan 14, 2007)

Level 10 FTW PLATE ARMOUR!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 14, 2007)

wtf yuo talk about level 10's no have plate


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 14, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> at what level can you learn to wear plate armor?



Paladins can train it at level 40
warriors don't know if they already know it or have to train....


----------



## Guts (Jan 14, 2007)

Why do you have to 'learn' how to wear armour?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 14, 2007)

because blizzard says so


its like why you have to be level 60 to wear a certain helmet


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 14, 2007)

Aizen

Just thought I would post this music video because it was extremely well done.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 14, 2007)

omg so good that it warrants a triple post?


----------



## R3DL1NE (Jan 14, 2007)

WoW is an addicting game. It's fun as hell though. I stopped playing but the best times I've had in an MMORPG have been in that game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 14, 2007)

So who is gonna start a new character for TBC?


how about we all go to the same server and make a NF guild and help eachoter


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 14, 2007)

I may start playing again soon.  I am feeling the urge.  Maybe I am addicted to this game after all @_@ Every time I quit I have urges to play again within a month or two.

My deletion below
omfg my internet is being** retarded


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 14, 2007)

First i'll level my mage to 70.
Then If i'm tired of farming or something (because aparently to go to some instances it will require a lot of farming) i will try to level a Dranai Shaman


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 14, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> So who is gonna start a new character for TBC?
> 
> 
> how about we all go to the same server and make a NF guild and help eachoter



I'm gonna reroll when BC comes out in one of the new servers. I already have a premade guild, so no NF guild for me, but I'd love to PvP with some of you.

Never ask me to come and help you on a quest, I will blow you off somehow... 

If any of you would like to join my guild we're still accepting Shamans, Priests, and Warriors. Just post up in this thread or drop me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 14, 2007)

I wish this game was not so addicting :/ I cant quit >.<. Too fun


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 14, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'm gonna reroll when BC comes out in one of the new servers. I already have a premade guild, so no NF guild for me, but I'd love to PvP with some of you.
> 
> Never ask me to come and help you on a quest, I will blow you off somehow...
> 
> If any of you would like to join my guild we're still accepting Shamans, Priests, and Warriors. Just post up in this thread or drop me a PM if you're interested.



How boring


phluks comes help me every time

even if he is on the other continent

makes armor for me

how boring this is no NF guild boring fucks il kill you all in PVP >3


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jan 14, 2007)

As u can see from my XFire sig how long ive been playing WoW. In fact, last night i spent the night leveling up 4 levels. im a level 27 Human Warrior.


----------



## Guts (Jan 14, 2007)

mightyzman1 said:


> As u can see from my XFire sig how long ive been playing WoW. In fact, last night i spent the night leveling up 4 levels. im a level 27 Human Warrior.


 GET OUT NOW WHILE YOU STILL CAN!!!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 14, 2007)

I have played for 4 days and 9 hour so 

105+ hours


i am level 33


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Guts said:


> GET OUT NOW WHILE YOU STILL CAN!!!!



No worries. My whole day was open so i decided to play. There was nothing else better to do. Its turning out alot like when i used to play Runscape. I would play alot. get tired of it. play it again. then stop again till im complete tired of it. Then my mom would cancel it. Besides, if someone like my parents would tell me to do something ill do it in a heartbeat. Also, thanks to my addiction to the net itself, it keeps my addiction to WoW at bay.


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 14, 2007)

I have had 4 60s, 50+ days on each. A couple lv 40 alts also with 15+ days. I have some problems >.< cause i'm not bored of the game

Exact times:

60 Rogue: 104 days 18 hours 21 min
60 Warrior: 92 days 12 hours 9 min
60 Priest: 97 days 22 hours 25 min
60 Mage: 59 days 14 hours 46 min


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Jan 14, 2007)

My 60 Paladin has 118 days on him, and my 60 rogue has 43...

Since there's nothing left to do much on my Paladin, I'm going to level my Rogue in TBC, quicker leveling.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jan 14, 2007)

well lets see here. I got no GF, Friends are busy, my sister is out (agian), no new Naruto ep, Wat better thing to do than play WoW? Im gonna start playing in a few as a matter of fact. Hey Vegitto-kun, mind telling me ur other character stats like wat realm? u dont have to just bringing up small talk.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jan 14, 2007)

(why cant i see page 59 i clicked it 10 times and nothing happens?!)

My 60 priest friend said i level up quick. I wonder if he is right or not...

Edit: Srry for posting 2 times.for some reason i couldn't see page 59 but know i can.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 14, 2007)

Well youir level 27 right? its quite slow to be honest I mean im level 33 in 7 more hours then you

My characters are

alonsus: 

Human warrior level 33
undead rogue level 2
undead warrior level 8

some other realm

undead priest level 9
tauren hunter level 5


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jan 14, 2007)

It doesnt matter really just a question. I only have one character right now. I dont want to make other ones then have to focus on all of them. Thats just me. Chances are, im going to grind till 40 and do other things along the way. Get a mount then start a new character. By then the Expansion would be released and ill make a pally of the new alliance character or a Warlock.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 14, 2007)

you cant get 40 in two days XDDD


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jan 14, 2007)

no duh lol. im not saying im going to be 40 in 2 days im saying when i do turn 40  whenever that is the EP will be released. Now that i think about it its kind of obvious.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 14, 2007)

mightyzman1 said:


> no duh lol. im not saying im going to be 40 in 2 days im saying when i do turn 40  whenever that is the EP will be released. Now that i think about it its kind of obvious.



Um burning crusade is coming out in two days


----------



## little nin (Jan 14, 2007)

comes out soon


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 14, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> How boring
> 
> 
> phluks comes help me every time
> ...



I'd only help if I got really nothing to do and I'm already at max level, because I believe you can do all of the quest alone. Except, those super hard Elite quests in which you really need to party.

Roll with me then on one of the new servers that come out, I'll PvP you for money. I'll even give you this; I'm gonna make a UD Rogue speccing Combat Swords, and I plan to stay Combat Swords till I get that one Fist weapon at 65.

That's right, I won't have MoD or spec anything PvP until 70. Considering how slow you level the only way you can beat me is either you make a Hunter, Shadow Priest, or a Mage. Well a good Mage atleast, and I'd say Warlock but you gotta have Deathcoil.

Also with a player like you in a guild, I doubt we will get anywhere in end game.

I meant all of that in the most humble way possible...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 14, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'd only help if I got really nothing to do and I'm already at max level, because I believe you can do all of the quest alone. Except, those super hard Elite quests in which you really need to party.
> 
> Roll with me then on one of the new servers that come out, I'll PvP you for money. I'll even give you this; I'm gonna make a UD Rogue speccing Combat Swords, and I plan to stay Combat Swords till I get that one Fist weapon at 65.
> 
> ...



i only level slow because I havent been playing for awhile


so nobody is up for a nf guild on a new realm


----------



## little nin (Jan 14, 2007)

remember veg, we're on eu!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 14, 2007)

oh yeah blizzard suckst oo much for not allowing us to play on american servers


----------



## little nin (Jan 14, 2007)

you can do that if u want, but our time is diff etc, so it just gets to be a bother i guess


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 14, 2007)

HOW

tell me please


----------



## little nin (Jan 14, 2007)

well, a raid for them at 8pm their time, for me would be 3pm when i would be at college or something etc  

or people at work and all that


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 14, 2007)

fucking tell me how to do it >_>

please


----------



## little nin (Jan 14, 2007)

oh how u do itttttt...

i cant remember >_> i think you can do it on the site or something  andddd i have some1 in my guild that lives in canada so i know it is done


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jan 14, 2007)

its easy for me cause i am American! Whats so amazing about American servers anyway? cause of nf?


----------



## little nin (Jan 14, 2007)

dunno, maybe for veg 

this is the greatest pvper  

and the GM power O_O !!!!


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 14, 2007)

The way I think it works normally is the WoW you buy.  If you buy the Euro WoW then it will only allow you to play Euro servers.  Buy the US WoW and you can play in US or Oceania or w/e.

The only non traditional way I can see you changing this is by getting the US version's realmlist file and replacing your own.  That's the same way you get private servers to show up.  If you attempt to do this be sure to save a copy of your realmlist somewhere.


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Jan 15, 2007)

Gonna go to the Sunnyvale Fry's out here in California to get Burning Crusade and get it signed. No line out there 2 hours ago. Hopefully its the same or a little now.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 15, 2007)

little nin said:


> dunno, maybe for veg
> 
> this is the greatest pvper
> 
> and the GM power O_O !!!!



Pat (The warrior) is not a great warrior. The only reason he was doing huge BS damage was that he had 10million buffs on with healbots following around him. My cousin also told me during the time there was a bug where Warriors got more talent points than they should and he proceeded on getting all of the talents in Arms and Fury to further unleash hell.

I've seen some very damn good Warrior videos, but I can't remember their names. I mostly just watch Rogue PvP videos or new found BC stuff.


----------



## little nin (Jan 15, 2007)

so....tbc is in my hand right now 

lets install this bad boy 

guess what 

im one of the unlucky people that have the UI problem


----------



## Taffer (Jan 15, 2007)

Aye, mine came today and i just finished installing.

Roll on midnight...


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Jan 15, 2007)

Mines come on Tuesday, can't wait!


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 15, 2007)

AHHH you're so lucky...
I'm lucky if it arrives on Friday...


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jan 15, 2007)

tomarrows the big day! dont know when im gonna buy but i will!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 15, 2007)

i don't know if il be able to buy it tommorow


so what servers you all rolling on?


----------



## little nin (Jan 15, 2007)

the one im on now XD, only way to go baby!


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 15, 2007)

hopefully i'll land a special edition tomorrow.  ebay should treat me nicely for it


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 15, 2007)

hopefully i'll land a special edition tomorrow.  ebay should treat me nicely for it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 15, 2007)

must

find

enough 

money

oh yeah ding =D


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 15, 2007)

*DING!*

Pwnage...although I have to pay off my credit card before I can play it


----------



## little nin (Jan 15, 2007)

dinged to what level? 

"Due to the large amount of players traveling to Outland, our web site is currently experiencing very high traffic. You can access the main sections of our site by using the links displayed on the right. " 

XD


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 15, 2007)

Well...if your asking V-K then I have no idea...but my Ding was for getting TBC.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 15, 2007)

Hopefully there will be no long ass line outside EB Games at the mall, but considering how there is another one a couple miles from the one at the mall, I think it shouldn't be overcrowded.  Still can't wait to pick mine up and play it through the morning.  I'm hyped for Draenei.


----------



## Taffer (Jan 15, 2007)

The EU servers crashed just before midnight (good old Blizz), but i'm currently sitting in the inn in Honour Hold, so i got through in the end.


----------



## Idealking (Jan 15, 2007)

Ugh ever since the patch today i get on a Gryphon Crash, When i walk to 1 zone to another (SW TO WESTFALL) Crash, or if im in SW crash ugh at first it said insufficent meomry so i made room now it crashes and no explanation ugh any1 no a way to fix this?


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Jan 16, 2007)

Idealking said:


> Ugh ever since the patch today i get on a Gryphon Crash, When i walk to 1 zone to another (SW TO WESTFALL) Crash, or if im in SW crash ugh at first it said insufficent meomry so i made room now it crashes and no explanation ugh any1 no a way to fix this?



To be honest, this happened to me, and all I did was restart WoW.

That, or, your computer specs are quite low...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 16, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Well...if your asking V-K then I have no idea...but my Ding was for getting TBC.



level 34, yay for spending money on the stupid pages


----------



## Delaney (Jan 16, 2007)

My TBC should be arriving within the next 30minutes! I caaaannt wait!!


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Jan 16, 2007)

Back from the Sunnyvale signing. Got box, art book and mouse pad signed by developers and artists. 

It really wasn't that bad. They have about 2500 units of regular edition and 1500 of collectors. I showed up 4 hours prior and got a few copies of the collectors edition. One for my sis, my older sis, and a friend. Those who even showed up on the last minute at midnight were also able to get a copy. Originally it was 2 collector's edition per customer and unlimited for regular copy. 
But since there were so many in the end, there was unlimited quantity for purchase on the collector's edition.

Those who were sane enough to just wait the next day should be able to grab some.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 16, 2007)

My shop had 3 CE's


installing the game now lol


which are the new european servers?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 16, 2007)

can anyone tell me if there was an event for the opening?
I was in AQ 20 at midnight so i wasn't able to travel to Blasted Lands....
I just noticed a lot of people going offline 

still waiting for the game to arrive...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 16, 2007)

BE = win and awesome


their capital is pwetty 


gonna start on the draenei


----------



## little nin (Jan 16, 2007)

there are only like 2 new european servers veg

and btw, the EU servers didnt crash (not mine anyway) as i was playing tbc last night until my laptop restarted coz of that bullshit with the UI or something (damn blizz)


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm waiting for the day when WoW becomes a next gen game and not only for the pc.  That would pwn hard.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 16, 2007)

WoW is pretty much not do-able on anything but the PC or something that gives you decent keyboard and mouse options.


----------



## little nin (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah, it's a pc game to me, unless there would be a keyboard and mouse attachment of some sort


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Jan 16, 2007)

LOL. The people that waited in line missed the Dark Portal opening event. Don't need BC for it. Oh well. Thats what youtube is for.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 16, 2007)

Shichibukai Luffy said:


> I'm waiting for the day when WoW becomes a next gen game and not only for the pc.  That would pwn hard.



too bad blizzard said that it wont ever be a consolegame

I am not interested in the portal opening I was sleeping while it happened anyway


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 16, 2007)

So far I'm Lv 9 Paladin Draenei and I must say that this race rocks and find them a hell of a lot better from the other Alliance Race.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 16, 2007)

I hate the draenei

I seriously dislike their looks and from what I have seen of the towns it sucks


now the BE's on the other hand


its official

im horde now


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jan 16, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> WoW is pretty much not do-able on anything but the PC or something that gives you decent keyboard and mouse options.



you wouldn't happen to have an Alliance Rogue on Blackhand would you?


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 16, 2007)

got a collector's edition.  first place I went had one left lol.  who would have thought I'd find one at target. 

i'm a happy camper now  

Vegitto, I think i'm going horder now too.  Blood elves are sweet.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 16, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> you wouldn't happen to have an Alliance Rogue on Blackhand would you?



Only had an Orc Rogue on Burning Blade.


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 16, 2007)

I love the Blood Elf city, Silvermoon. Very bright, im surprized there horde lol


----------



## little nin (Jan 16, 2007)

alliance ftw!


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 16, 2007)

Ding 61.5

Only replaced 2 epics so far.
I've been exping in a set group in the instances, we get around 80k exp per 45 minute run.


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 16, 2007)

I can't deside what one of my 60s to level, i've just been lving a BE Priest for no reason til i deside :/. I'm thinkin either my Warrior or Priest...kinda sick of my rogue


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 16, 2007)

You have the same class set as me 

I decided to exp my priest first.
hes currently speced 41 Shadow 11 Dis

With around +400 Healing in with my shadow spec, he can heal well enough to be only healer in the instances so far.
Its really nice to exp and not loose mana, Vamperic touch is so nice.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 16, 2007)

Got mine during the midnight release and I am now currently rolling on Auchindoun with the rest of my guild. 

Everything is so fucken crowded and there were a bagillion BEs running around questing in Deathknell and Brill. It was so damn overpopulated, so I only managed to squeeze myself to level 16.

Taking a small break right now, but I'll probably get back to playing...a lot.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 16, 2007)

Im going to wait a little bit before I go jumping in again. Plus, I need to figure out why my game is all fucked up too. Im just hoping when I buy the xpac and install it, the problem that I am having will go away.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah I'm playing again.  But I'm not continuing on my 60 priest just to be a fucking heal bot again, so I am lvling my mage.

Name:  Magepls
Realm:  Bloodscalp
Class:  Mage
Level: 36

gotta get back to lvling


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jan 16, 2007)

Got the midnight release as well. EB Games was fucking packed.

BC, so far, is so awesome. It helps those who have shit equipment (like me) get decent upgrades (which is an understatement). I'm very happy with the itemization thus far.

Look me up:

Mom (Warlock) and Dad (Paladin)
Realm: Shadowmoon


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Jan 17, 2007)

I just got BC this morning, and barely reached level 62. 

The green items you get rival epic level 60 items!
The blues...are just insane.

I've already replaced around half my gear!  

I plan on enjoying my way to 70 instead of grinding, gives me that feeling that I had back when I started WoW, not knowing what to expect.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 17, 2007)

I havent gone to outland, I doubt it would allow a level 34 anyway XD

Im ooon 

alonsus (level 34 human warrior)
burning steppes (level 9 drae shaman)
auchindoer or something like that (level 7 BE paladin)

There is always so much hate between the BE and drae

BE's are apparently the new masturbation trinklets of the horde and they are anorexic o_o


I LOVE LOVE that drae quest with those totem thingies where you get wings, swim uber fast and turn into a invisible tiger


----------



## little nin (Jan 17, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> Im going to wait a little bit before I go jumping in again. Plus, I need to figure out why my game is all fucked up too. Im just hoping when I buy the xpac and install it, the problem that I am having will go away.



me and you probably have the same problem


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 17, 2007)

Lol whats the problem?


----------



## little nin (Jan 17, 2007)

a very bad problem 

basically, WoW doesnt work XD, plays for a while, then my laptop restarts 

and items icons don't show and stuff


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 17, 2007)

little nin said:


> a very bad problem
> 
> basically, WoW doesnt work XD, plays for a while, then my laptop restarts
> 
> and items icons don't show and stuff



I think a guildmate of mine had the same problem (Restarts)
I was trying to find the topic on WoW europe forums that he used to resolve the problem...
I think it was using new Drivers from Intel.... can't really remember... sorry i'll try to talk with the guy.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 17, 2007)

hey, anyone know if the CE pet will always show up in your mailbox whenever you start a new character from now until the end of time?  or is it just a short term deal?


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow, I went on a random realm(forget what one) to make a char to see the highest level. Someone has a 66 already


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 17, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> hey, anyone know if the CE pet will always show up in your mailbox whenever you start a new character from now until the end of time?  or is it just a short term deal?



no one knows?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 17, 2007)

I want to play so badly


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 17, 2007)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> Got the midnight release as well. EB Games was fucking packed.
> 
> BC, so far, is so awesome. It helps those who have shit equipment (like me) get decent upgrades (which is an understatement). I'm very happy with the itemization thus far.
> 
> ...



Well enjoy BC while you can because I'm sure once everyone gets end game again it will be basically how it was before.  You raid, you get gear, you win.  But who know maybe blizz will surprise me.

I have a 60 hunter on Shadowmoon, but hes an ally (my bro's old char).  Your probably horde.

btw theres already a lvl 70 in europe lol
Freestyle/Underground Rap


----------



## Carnith (Jan 17, 2007)

got the expansion yesterday and already half way to 61 (had issues getting kills... and quests)

Lvl 60 Rogue
Bloodscalp (US)


----------



## Corruption (Jan 17, 2007)

Yea, I was reading that on mmorpg.com, I guess he's back to where he was 28 hours ago...lol.


----------



## little nin (Jan 18, 2007)

LOL ^

can't touch us europeans 

i wish i could play, im waiting for MuNaZ to get back to me


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 18, 2007)

little nin said:


> LOL ^
> 
> can't touch us europeans
> 
> i wish i could play, im waiting for MuNaZ to get back to me



I haven't found the guy online yet...


----------



## little nin (Jan 18, 2007)

ill be on a pc soon neway >_>

i feel the guys pain dude, once it happens over and over again, you just think, ah fuck it.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jan 18, 2007)

Level 61 Human Paladin on Hakkar. Wow the Outland loot is awesome. Almost all of my epics and blues have been replaced.


----------



## Hikaru (Jan 18, 2007)

some french guy made level 70 in 28 hours 
source:


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 18, 2007)

hey i recentklyu got the game because the price was slashed due to TBC coming out.

At the minute im a lvl 20 Tauren Shaman and enjoying it a lot. I always think my armour and stuff sucks though =/

Im on the Killrog server as Shikasama


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 19, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Level 61 Human Paladin on Hakkar. Wow the Outland loot is awesome. Almost all of my epics and blues have been replaced.



i play on that server too

name of your chracter?
mine is Robinhoodz


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jan 19, 2007)

CANNONMAN said:


> i play on that server too
> 
> name of your chracter?
> mine is Robinhoodz



Ryuikien <Warpack>


----------



## little nin (Jan 19, 2007)

so, hows wow these days? 

what are the new raids like?


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Jan 19, 2007)

little nin said:


> so, hows wow these days?
> 
> what are the new raids like?



Pretty much everyones doing 5-mans now in outlands.

I've finally reached level 65 now, in Nagrand.
Bombing the city from the air for pvp is so fun!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 19, 2007)

And here im stuck with my crappy 35 human


this sucks, somebody add me in a group so i can get free exp

oh wait none of you are on alonsus


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Jan 19, 2007)

Even if you are in a group, the rate of which you get experience will lower, depending on your class. 

Solo'ing quests that involve killing and finding things are the best way to level rapidly.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 19, 2007)

Well yeah I was in STV with dazz but he had to eat and I got tired of waiting above a bunch of saltscale murlocs


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2007)

So how many of your Wowies are losing your souls over the new expansion pack? ( just curious) my friend asked me to play but i declined i did play wow for a while but left it , did not suit my tastes. Going to play vanguard the saga of heros at the end of this month.


Just wanted to pop in here and say hi to all the MMORPGIST! though i highly reccemend other MMORPGS! 


O ya question, i heard the shamans for the human side are just as good as the horde side. is this correct?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 19, 2007)

Other MMO's suck arse josh


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> So how many of your Wowies are losing your souls over the new expansion pack? ( just curious) my friend asked me to play but i declined i did play wow for a while but left it , did not suit my tastes. Going to play vanguard the saga of heros at the end of this month.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to pop in here and say hi to all the MMORPGIST! though i highly reccemend other MMORPGS!
> ...


Yea like Vanguard is like so cool that it looks worse (on my settings) than EQ and it also runs at like 5 FPS.  7gig install file and a 17gig folder when installed???  Not to mention the fact that the quest system as it is in the current beta is just absolutely horrible.   I'm totally down with other mmos as long as they are as good as Vanguard.

So your against WoW bringing MMORPG to the mainstream, but 100% for the Wii attempting to bring gaming itself to the mainstream?

Just say WoW's not your game and stop thinking your above us for thinking so.

edit:  (wow after looking back at this i dont know why i said it lolol you rly didnt say much.  but Vanguard is def not looking good.  lets hope i return to normal soon >.>  ill leave it for the sake of it being funny)

edit: o kewl i hit the 1k post mark

;o shaman on alliance are the same except they get like one or two spells we dont and i believe its the same for horde.  I dont think they get Bloodlust or something.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 20, 2007)

check this out


see, THIS is why Rogues need to be nerfed!

Loved the replies in that thread.


			
				Izabella said:
			
		

> STOP NERD ON NERD VIOLENCE!!!!
> 
> IT'S TEARING AMERICA APART!!!!


----------



## little nin (Jan 20, 2007)

LOL that was funny, the posts that people were saying XD, -50 dkp for lack of defensive spell usage etc XD

and people told the guy to go bear form + entangling roots the mugger and run away XD XD XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 20, 2007)

Gerardo

01:16

see something familiar?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 20, 2007)

.....no.  What is it?


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm sorry I didn't catch it either. Fire Blast?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 21, 2007)

(sigh)


you guys aren't real WoW fans if you don't even get it 

at 01:16, slowly sliding your arm up while wiggling your fingers and then clapping your hands is the Draenei dance


on a other note

here are pics of mah mains lol


----------



## little nin (Jan 21, 2007)

about that vid, someone replied on the site saying it's the dranei dance or some bullshit 

and why do u have a be paladin?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 21, 2007)

Because paladin is the only decent class that is decent for the BE


----------



## little nin (Jan 21, 2007)

how though?


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Jan 21, 2007)

hmmm I like tBC, lots of variety, lots of quests, lots of expirience, lots of gold... yummie


----------



## rDs.Enishi (Jan 22, 2007)

I miss my rogue this is whats left of him  =[ hows BC?


----------



## Dhaos (Jan 22, 2007)

Anyone around here at level 70 yet? I'm currently at 67 on my Warrior.


----------



## Kayo (Jan 22, 2007)

I am thinking about buying warcrack hmm...


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 22, 2007)

do it ^

it's a lot of fun 

I think I'm going to renew my subscription today after my class ^o^


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 22, 2007)

I thought 60-70 was sapost to take longer then 1-60? I got 3 of my 60s to 65+ and the other to 62. And i haven't even been leveling as much as I did 1-60. 

So many level 70's already too


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2007)

All ppl in this thread this post is to stumpy , please just skip over this post. He basically took my last post the wrong way. Anyways veggito did you get to lvl 70 yet? i heard shamans are still godlike in PVP at 70, they where crazy in PVP along side with preists ( well the good ones anyways like shadow preists etc) 




Stumpy said:


> Yea like Vanguard is like so cool that it looks worse (on my settings) than EQ and it also runs at like 5 FPS.  7gig install file and a 17gig folder when installed???  Not to mention the fact that the quest system as it is in the current beta is just absolutely horrible.   I'm totally down with other mmos as long as they are as good as Vanguard.
> 
> So your against WoW bringing MMORPG to the mainstream, but 100% for the Wii attempting to bring gaming itself to the mainstream?
> 
> ...





The graphical settings are not bad at all. My friend is playing vanguard off a 1 gig of ram 9800pro and a pt4 getting 20 to 30 fps ( which is stable and runs good)  on 12XX by 1024 resoultion. I assume you did not play since the latest patch ( Jan 16th patch) you play beta to get bugs out etc. The indivdual classes work extreamly well and each class is pretty deep ( especially bards  and my friend said druids are much deeper in this game than in Wow ( he has a druid been playing it since launch etc raided etc) . also with todays patch my FPS increased by 20 and my pc is considering mid range now.

The game is 17.3 gig to install correct hence it uses a highly modifited unreal 2.5 engine the game is pretty gourgous in that aspect. ( do not expect MMORPGS or any other PC game to stick to artistic style graphics it just wont happen really in the upcoming years )   I allways reccemend other MMORPGs to other players ( i said wow was not my taste i did not mean to say Wow is a bad MMORPG its good but it is way to easy and not deep enough compared to others , minus alot of the classes still need work even after 2 years and there are only 6 / 7 classes to choose from is not cool).


You took my post way out of proportion , WoW is a good game i liked it had fun but was to easy and not deep enough for me to pay 15 bucks a month anyways. the reason why i said there are other MMORPGS is because alot of people who play WoW think its the best and do not try any others and it makes a MMO vet like me and many others sad 


plus about the Wii statement, eh i am mainly excited to bring something new to gaming not something to mainstream 2 differant things..


Anyways grats on 1k posts and i really did not mean to set anyone off on my  last post in this thread =/


One thing about this expansion i like the darker type areas looks neat.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 22, 2007)

no, my highest level is 35 o_O;


----------



## Jin (Jan 22, 2007)

I just got Burning Crusades today. Ive only been playing WoW for 3 weeks. If anyone is on any of the servers im on. ANd if your Horde hit me up. Im still low lvl but im working on it. 

These are the servers and characters i have.

Shu'halo - Suken - Forsaken - Warlock. I play on this server mostly
            - Keyso - Blood Elf - Hunter
Crushridge - Geeto - Troll - Hunter
Kael'thas - Geeto - Troll Hunter


----------



## A7X (Jan 22, 2007)

I just got WOW and I don't know who to choose( for example a rogue or a paladin). If I want to have like a pet or summoning or whatever it is and I want to be up close and personal who should I pick.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jan 22, 2007)

If you want to be up close and personal roll a Paladin, thats because the only things paladins can do are up close.  That or a rogue, forget warriors.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 23, 2007)

im not getting TBC until i get my human paladin to 60


----------



## Kayo (Jan 23, 2007)

Can you choose Blood Elves or the other new race even if you don't have BC?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 23, 2007)

Kayo said:


> Can you choose Blood Elves or the other new race even if you don't have BC?



Um

no


What do you think the point of getting tbc is ?


----------



## Kayo (Jan 23, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Um
> 
> no
> 
> ...



Hmm lets see, new areas? new skills?
I was almost sure you couldn't play as them but was still hoping I was wrong. Oh well, I dont want to spend money on the expansion so I will only get the normal one.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 23, 2007)

Kayo said:


> Hmm lets see, new areas? new skills?
> I was almost sure you couldn't play as them but was still hoping I was wrong. Oh well, I dont want to spend money on the expansion so I will only get the normal one.



How about you do some research eh?



New world (Outland)
New profession (jewelcrafting)
New races (draenei and blood elves)
new skills
new equipment ofcourse


----------



## Kayo (Jan 23, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> How about you do some research eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a simple question so I just posted it here, why do I need to do research for that?

New world (Outland) 60+ right?
I don't want that new profession either.
The new races aren't that interesting for me, I was thinking about being a troll or undead. Well I will start off from level 1 so the new skills and equipment doesn't sound that great at the moment. I might buy it after a few months if I like the game. It feels like it will be a huge waste buying both the game and the expansion.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 23, 2007)

BE > every other horde race


----------



## Kayo (Jan 23, 2007)

and why is that?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 23, 2007)

Kayo said:


> and why is that?



1.they just look great, awesome starting place

2. Good racial even though I havent figured what it does completely

3. only horde race that can be a paladin


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> BE > every other horde race



                          .


----------



## Kayo (Jan 23, 2007)

Paladins are meatshells  and I don't like tanking that much. Are Troll shamans any good or did they got nerfed?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 23, 2007)

shamans are boring, all they do is spam some magic over and over, and it just looks boring


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 23, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> 2. Good racial even though I havent figured what it does completely



LOL!!!

How would you know it's good if you don't even know what it does?

Wooooo I hit 40 by the way, it's good to have a mount again.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 23, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> How would you know it's good if you don't even know what it does?
> 
> Wooooo I hit 40 by the way, it's good to have a mount again.



Well people told me it makes their spells and shizzle stronger


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Jan 24, 2007)

I...I...I've finally done it...I reached level 70!

My flying snowy white Gryphon is so amazing! I despise Azeroth because I can't use it.  

It took a while, but it's finally done.


----------



## Kayo (Jan 24, 2007)

^ gratz 

Well I have few other questions, is the 10 days trial wow account still around? and if I create an account and start a character with that 10 days trial will I be able to transfer it to my account once I bought the game? so it would be 40 days instead of 10+30(comes with the game)?


----------



## little nin (Jan 24, 2007)

druids ftw, flight form <3 (nah im still too low to get it but i shall have it one day!)

and newbies shouldnt listen to veggito


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 24, 2007)

Why should they listen to a little nin?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 25, 2007)

Does everyone have their level 70 build ready yet?

I was planning on leanign towards something like this


I'm gonna be more PvE oriented and I plan to a bit of PvP on the side when my guild ain't doing anything. Any problems with it?


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Jan 25, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Does everyone have their level 70 build ready yet?
> 
> I was planning on leanign towards something like this
> 
> ...




I like it for all but one thing, you don't have Riposte. For combat, all rogues should ensure that skill, it helps greatly. 

Oh and imp sprint is really only good for WSG, and hunters...other than that..meh =\

This maybe :


----------



## little nin (Jan 25, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Why should they listen to a little nin?



i didnt say they should listen to me lol


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 25, 2007)

I finally hit the first landmark lvl.  Of course, I mean lvl 40 (with a mount!)


----------



## little nin (Jan 25, 2007)

ah nice, someone did put that pic up a while ago but heh


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2007)

Lol, you bought the game online?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

holy shit . BC sold 2 million copies in 1 day worldwide. that kicked the shit out of GoW's record.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm afraid of being addicted so I stay away...
I don't even know what the graphics or gameplay are realy like.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 26, 2007)

^Don't be a wuss, get WoW and join the online sensation now.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 26, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> holy shit . BC sold 2 million copies in 1 day worldwide. that kicked the shit out of GoW's record.


GoW is also on a new expensive console.  There are millions and millions more people with PCs and the fact that WoW isn't terribly hardware intensive makes it available to such a broad audience.  GoW's record was only for "next" gen consoles.

It only makes sense to sell more than GoW.


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Jan 26, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> GoW is also on a new expensive console.  There are millions and millions more people with PCs and the fact that WoW isn't terribly hardware intensive makes it available to such a broad audience.  GoW's record was only for "next" gen consoles.
> 
> It only makes sense to sell more than GoW.



Maybe so but...

A PC is a hell of a lot more in cost than the new generation systems. Average price. 

8 million people worldwide play WoW, why? Because it's the game of the year, and why is it the game of the year? It's easy to find out.

The fact that 2 million copies sold in 1 day just goes to show how great of a game it is, and how many people will get the expansion on the first day. (I was one of them) 

All in all, regardless of if the next gen systems were lower price, it wouldn't compare to the sales of WoW.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 26, 2007)

woo hoo!  I finally reached level 29! almost level 30 too


----------



## Kayo (Jan 26, 2007)

I am level 3 now, got the thing working and it is very boring. I even started a full server and nobody is around.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 26, 2007)

wow...are you kidding? XD

no one around is quite surprising, especially in starting areas.  but then again, full servers might have all high level characters that wouldn't be in the starting areas.


----------



## Kayo (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah it's really strange :S I have seen like 4 people so far, tried out a new server too and it was also empty.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 26, 2007)

The servers I'm on are pretty full if you want to try them.  Executus and alterac mountain.

if there isn't anyone on them, try going on later in the day.  nerds swarm at around 4-10pm


----------



## Kayo (Jan 26, 2007)

I think I know why there are so few online on the servers, it must be because I am from Europe with a US trial account and can only play on american servers. So people were probably sleeping during the time I played.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 26, 2007)

ooooooooooooo lol.  yeah probably is the case


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 26, 2007)

im really starting to hate blood elfs

look i was in lakeshire doin some quests then i see a lvl 22 blood elf rouge (im lvl 21 paladin)
i new he was goin to attack me because he went stealth then sapped me.
but i kept doing divine protection and blesing of protection then i owned him

lol paladin own

*oh and do paladins get free mounts?*


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Jan 26, 2007)

CANNONMAN said:


> im really starting to hate blood elfs
> 
> look i was in lakeshire doin some quests then i see a lvl 22 blood elf rouge (im lvl 21 paladin)
> i new he was goin to attack me because he went stealth then sapped me.
> ...



Yes, Paladins get a free level 40 mount, and a quest for a level 60 epic mount.

Druids on the other hand, get a free flying mount >

I had to pay 900 friggen gold for my gryphon, and now have to save 5200g for the epic one...oh well


----------



## Gir (Jan 26, 2007)

Kayo said:


> I think I know why there are so few online on the servers, it must be because I am from Europe with a US trial account and can only play on american servers. So people were probably sleeping during the time I played.



Well reading the post I object too a very important part.  People who play WoW barely ever sleep, Ever.


----------



## Dhaos (Jan 26, 2007)

WhiteCherryBlossom said:


> Yes, Paladins get a free level 40 mount, and a quest for a level 60 epic mount.
> 
> Druids on the other hand, get a free flying mount >
> 
> I had to pay 900 friggen gold for my gryphon, and now have to save 5200g for the epic one...oh well




Yeh that sucks. Im also saving up for epic flying one. I currently have 2500g >_>. Takes some time.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 26, 2007)

Just got TBC so I'm going to finally go level my 60 shattenpriester.  /dnd


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 27, 2007)

WhiteCherryBlossom said:


> I like it for all but one thing, you don't have Riposte. For combat, all rogues should ensure that skill, it helps greatly.
> 
> Oh and imp sprint is really only good for WSG, and hunters...other than that..meh =\
> 
> This maybe :



I didn't want Riposte, because I'm sure at high level PvP against melee classes...

Warriors: Has resistant to Disarm
Paladins: I always avoid one
Rogues: Doesn't matter whoever gets jump wins pretty much
Druids: Doesn't really do much
Shamans: Most goes Elemental for PvP

Unless I'm totally wrong and Riposte doesn't count as an Disarm spell. If it doesn't then I'll keep it just for the Warriors.


----------



## Gir (Jan 27, 2007)

Pure Pwnage Stumpy

Anyway I've given up on my 60 I'm not even bothering leveling him (Paladins are freaking boring)

Working on a hunter that I got too 19 in one day other than that its been pretty slow.


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Jan 27, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I didn't want Riposte, because I'm sure at high level PvP against melee classes...
> 
> Warriors: Has resistant to Disarm
> Paladins: I always avoid one
> ...



Well, even without the disarm, it's still a very nice energy conserving attack. 150% damage for a mere 10 energy is one of its up sides. 

Likewise, combat is not the rogue pvp spec per se. But I'm sure you already know that. 

For example, this is my spec as follows right now: 

With this, right off the bat, I can CheapShot > Backstab(5CP) > KidneyShot > Backstab > Blind > Vanish > CheapShot(5CP) > ColdBlood > Eviscerate.

This will total numbers over the 5000 mark, and the beauty is, with Preperation, I can do it all again!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 27, 2007)

^Any great reason for getting Master Poisoner and Imp SS?

Plus, while your combo string may be very effective, I don't like to rely most of my gameplay on using a lot of CDs. I like a more definate combo string that either wins it for me or tilt the scale towards my favor by a huge margin.

Also how are you doing against Feral Druids? Rupture kite?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2007)

When you die, do you really have to find your body?

Im thinking of getting this game so......


----------



## Kayo (Jan 27, 2007)

I was also thinking of buying it but it will cost alot of cash to get both WoW + BC then the game cards after a month. + there are also loads of new games coming in summer so I am hesitating now.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jan 27, 2007)

Takumi said:


> Pure Pwnage Stumpy
> 
> Anyway I've given up on my 60 I'm not even bothering leveling him (Paladins are freaking boring)
> 
> Working on a hunter that I got too 19 in one day other than that its been pretty slow.



It's true, paladins are boring. 62 and bored as hell.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 27, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> When you die, do you really have to find your body?
> 
> Im thinking of getting this game so......



yes, but it's marked on your map and mini map.  it guides you there.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 28, 2007)

reached lvl 30 today on my dwarf hunter : D

and all i got was feign death  (which is actually quite useful)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 28, 2007)

lol i went raidin in bloodhoof village with my paladin the other day and i killed all those people thats in a circle =]


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 28, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> reached lvl 30 today on my dwarf hunter : D
> 
> and all i got was feign death  (which is actually quite useful)


thats all??

feign death fucking owns... like hard...

im lvl 62 so far.  finished up all my hellfiire peninsula quests working on zangarmarsh


----------



## Kayo (Jan 28, 2007)

My Shaman, made of win1!:

BlazeForums


----------



## WolfKiDD (Jan 28, 2007)

Kayo said:


> My Shaman, made of win1!:
> 
> BlazeForums



i finished my trial just after BC came out and now im wondering wether i should just buy wow and continue with my lvl 20 night elf warrior (which is annoying cuz of all the nerfing) or wait a little longer and get BC as well and get a draneii shammy... but its gonna take another week to lvl him up and get all cool equips so i can catch up to my friends >.< (they play a gnome mage and warlock and are lvlin further and further away and i aint sure if theyr gonna bother helpin me cuz dey'll take the piss just to annoy me.) 
druids are an option too, they get as much defence at lvl 15(bear form) as an average lvl 25 pally (quoting from my friend)


----------



## Kayo (Jan 28, 2007)

Well every class get's nerfed or unerfed. So if you like the Warrior class, I think you should stick with that because sooner or later another class is going to get nerfed and they will be in the same position as the Warriors. I won't continue on my account because I think I will play as a Blood Elf so I will start over with a new character, if I now get the game. If you play at the weekend you sure will get level 20 in a couple of days.


----------



## Id (Jan 28, 2007)

What, no one is going to help out a n00b?

Ok I see how it is.


----------



## Kayo (Jan 28, 2007)

Jackie said:


> What, no one is going to help out a n00b?
> 
> Ok I see how it is.



I would be glad to help out but I am a noob too  What server are you on?


----------



## Id (Jan 28, 2007)

Kayo said:


> I would be glad to help out but I am a noob too  What server are you on?



I don?t know, I am in this realm called Lighteningproof


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 28, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> thats all??
> 
> feign death fucking owns... like hard...
> 
> im lvl 62 so far.  finished up all my hellfiire peninsula quests working on zangarmarsh



well no...i did get other stuff.  i just forgot


----------



## Id (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok is their a way to further customize my look?


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 28, 2007)

Jackie said:


> Ok is their a way to further customize my look?



you mean customize your character's look?

you have to find good loot.  adding armor, weapons and accessories to your character will change their look.


----------



## Id (Jan 28, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> you mean customize your character's look?
> 
> you have to find good loot.  adding armor, weapons and accessories to your character will change their look.



yep, Oh ok.


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 28, 2007)

Got 1 of my characters to 70 

Levels:
Priest:70
Rogue:64
Pally:61
Warrior:60

I'm stopping leveling/playing really for couple of weeks cause that blew the energy out of me for playing. Plus ive been sick since last monday(a reason why I got so far so fast, had extra 6 hours of play time a day since no school)


----------



## Gir (Jan 28, 2007)

3 Horde decided too try and jump me...I owned em
Kinda makes me wonder why the hell they don't recognize Feign Death


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 28, 2007)

Its kinda funny when i'm chasing down a hunter in a BG and he tries to use FD. It says CLEARLY that it "only works against beasts" right on it. Its funny


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 28, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> Its kinda funny when i'm chasing down a hunter in a BG and he tries to use FD. It says CLEARLY that it "only works against beasts" right on it. Its funny



some people are stupid and believe that they're dead and leave em alone.

today I traveled from menethil harbor to darnassus on foot just to get the next lvl of leatherworking XD   killed at least 20 hordies along the way and only got like 3 honor points D:  there weren't any of my lvl at all on the road I traveled.

I admit it was fun killing all the blood elf kids XD


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 28, 2007)

Ding 63 ( a few hours ago)

That makes 3 days 3 lvls which is not bad since I'm not hardcoreing it too much.

k ive been here too long i must go back to outland


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 28, 2007)

Ding for 26

Today i popped my Instance cherry, going to the WC with 4 other people (me being the second highest of the group) and realised how much fun it could be. I also realised how retarded people on game could be.

Arguments over people needing various items etc etc. Hell, i wasnt even getting any experience or items and people were complaining at me when i won greed rolls!

It was still fun though, think ill make a habit of it


----------



## Mannoroth (Jan 28, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> Got 1 of my characters to 70
> 
> Levels:
> Priest:70
> ...



u r pretty fast
ive been going at it for 14 hours a day and only dinged 70 2days ago
need 4k gold for my epic flying mount!!!


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Jan 29, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Any great reason for getting Master Poisoner and Imp SS?
> 
> Plus, while your combo string may be very effective, I don't like to rely most of my gameplay on using a lot of CDs. I like a more definate combo string that either wins it for me or tilt the scale towards my favor by a huge margin.
> 
> Also how are you doing against Feral Druids? Rupture kite?



Imp SS works well with having a 40 energy cost instead of 45. Reason being, I work mostly with energy conservation, for the most backstabs possible. If I don't get 5CP off the start (Backstab doesn't crit or Initiative doesn't proc) I can use that to get my remaining CP in the cheap shot time, and lead that into a kidney shot.

As for master poisoner, mainly because I had a spare talent point, something I might change later. Nothiing else really that worth getting... *shrugs*

And I understand your dislike to relying on CD's. Fact is, dagger rogues rely mainly on CD's, to dish out huge burst damage. My friend is combat soley because of his dislike of CD's.

I have a friend Feral druid, who is our MT in all the instances we do. He has around 13000 health, and around 14000 armor in bear form. What do I do then? Well I throw evasion on, DPS them with deadly poison/Envenom, which can crit for a nice 2.5k damage, which ignores armor. With prep I can evasion for 30 seconds, which is more than enough time. When and if they shapeshift out, I'll blind to start a combo, or just Ambush if their low.

Although when I do duel my friend, he does beat me most of the time, I won't lie. Druids are very difficult to beat...


----------



## little nin (Jan 29, 2007)

man, i still don't know how people play so much >_>


----------



## Enigma Hector (Jan 29, 2007)

They have no life 

duh!


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 29, 2007)

I play at night when I should be sleeping D:


----------



## little nin (Jan 29, 2007)

i used to play lots, im happy i dont play much now  

lvl 63, woohoo XD


----------



## Kayo (Jan 29, 2007)

Everyone here have their main from Alliance? lol


----------



## little nin (Jan 29, 2007)

nah, from what i can remember, the only guy i remember just because he makes long posts on here that i don't usually read 

NeoDMC, that's his name?

him neway...yeah

i think he's a orc warlock?


----------



## Mannoroth (Jan 29, 2007)

Alliance blows Horde ftw


----------



## Draffut (Jan 29, 2007)

Started playign again yesterday after a 7 month hiatus, moved to Cenarius server.

Got to level 62 in last 24 hours.  but now work is comming up, an I gonna be slowed down.

Already replacing my Tier 2+ gear 

I am alliance, Gnome Warlock, if anyone was curious.


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 30, 2007)

Kayo said:


> Everyone here have their main from Alliance? lol



All my chars besides my 60 warrior(I'm leveling him last) are alliance. ALLIANCE FTW


----------



## Kayo (Jan 30, 2007)

Horde totally demolish Alliance, lol


----------



## Draffut (Jan 30, 2007)

Kayo said:


> Horde totally demolish Alliance, lol



He is right.  Alliance used ot have the better class, Paladins.

But now that both sides have every class, Horde come out on top with there far superior racials.

Atleast that means alliance need skill to win their fights.  (which they do)


----------



## Kayo (Jan 30, 2007)

Horde have been kicking the Alliance's ass for a long time now, not just now after the BC.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 30, 2007)

Kayo said:


> Horde have been kicking the Alliance's ass for a long time now, not just now after the BC.



maybe on your server, but not any of the 3 I have been on...


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 30, 2007)

Alliance ftl


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jan 30, 2007)

Kayo said:


> Horde have been kicking the Alliance's ass for a long time now, not just now after the BC.



Not on my server.


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 30, 2007)

Kayo said:


> Horde totally demolish Alliance, lol



True, but us "10 year olds" always play alliance, more play horde cause of pallys now, but.....yay alliance


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Jan 31, 2007)

Kayo said:


> Horde have been kicking the Alliance's ass for a long time now, not just now after the BC.



Hmm, well for my server, not only do we outnumber the horde, we out gear them, we out pvp them, all-in-all, own them. Of course there are the group of horde that destroy the puny alliance, and vise-versa.

One thing that will become a problem, not for me but others, is blood elf rogues and their silence. O.o


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 31, 2007)

^Is the AoE silence that beneficial for a Rogue? I mean they do blow a good amount of energy to actually use the silence.

Well on my previous servers Alliance totally rape us in whatever we do, but now since BC came out and most of the alliance players rolled Horde for our sexy BEs...the table didn't just get turned by us we set it on fire and powerbombed it right in their faces.


----------



## little nin (Jan 31, 2007)

horde used to own in pvp, which was the main reason why they sucked ass in av seeing as that was more pve 


neway, i hate dranei because they are so ugly, and be aren't, and all horde are sposed to be ugly!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 31, 2007)

^I think the Draenei are pretty cool, and their elephant mounts are so badass. Also how dare you say all of the horde are ugly; Thrall is like a handsome prince.


----------



## Kayo (Jan 31, 2007)

It's maybe because he finds fat Dwarves and small Gnomes sexy?


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 31, 2007)

I tried a tauren the other day... it ran so slow.  i don't know how anyone could stand using them.


----------



## little nin (Jan 31, 2007)

well for alliance i only include NE as most people are them! (and the best looking class, neway i can't speak like this as people might be under the impression that i would actually find the virtual characters attractive in real life as it is on a RP / loser / super uber loser of WoW server )

but GENERALLY then, alliance look better


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 31, 2007)

Orcs > all, though. But the Draenei come close in awesomeness.


----------



## Dhaos (Jan 31, 2007)

I really like Draenei's, they're cool.

Also finally learned Artisan Riding, took some farming to afford it. But It's worth it.


----------



## little nin (Jan 31, 2007)

ah yeah, i also love the fact that druids don't need to bother getting a normal flying mount

and OMG 280% speed is insane lol (for teh epic ones ofc)


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 31, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> I tried a tauren the other day... it ran so slow.  i don't know how anyone could stand using them.



exactly my feeling when i tried a Tauren...


----------



## Dhaos (Jan 31, 2007)

little nin said:


> ah yeah, i also love the fact that druids don't need to bother getting a normal flying mount
> 
> and OMG 280% speed is insane lol (for teh epic ones ofc)



That doesn't really matter. To be able to learn the Artisan riding they will still need Expert riding skill. So overall they only get the 60% flying free, which if I don't remember wrong costs 100g. Which is a pick-pocket for most players.


----------



## little nin (Jan 31, 2007)

but it's still cheaper then that


----------



## Draffut (Jan 31, 2007)

little nin said:


> horde used to own in pvp, which was the main reason why they sucked ass in av seeing as that was more pve
> 
> 
> neway, i hate dranei because they are so ugly, and be aren't, and all horde are sposed to be ugly!



I think thier tails are stupid looking, and could have done without.  otherwise I have no grudge with the Dreanai.

But Blood Elves are the second worst race (not abilitywise) in the game.  after Night Elves.  their gayness is unparalleled and both them and their allaince counterparts should be purged from the game.

Gnomes and Tauren forever.



Assassin said:


> That doesn't really matter. To be able to learn the Artisan riding they will still need Expert riding skill. So overall they only get the 60% flying free, which if I don't remember wrong costs 100g. Which is a pick-pocket for most players.



He was refering to the fatc that they dont have to pay for ANYTHING to get flying ability.

On a side note.  got lvl 64 today.  thats 4 levels in 4 days.  lets see how long I can keep this up, I hope I can hit 67 before I slow down.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 31, 2007)

lol I was able to do 60-63 in 3 days before I slowed down.  I was 63 for like 3 days and I will probably be 64 for longer.

damn schoolwork is holding me back =\


----------



## Draffut (Jan 31, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> lol I was able to do 60-63 in 3 days before I slowed down.  I was 63 for like 3 days and I will probably be 64 for longer.
> 
> damn schoolwork is holding me back =\



I Work, WOW, Sleep, WOW, Work, WOW, Sleep, WOW, repeated many times.

add in my roommates and various other people comming in my apartment and asking to help them do crap, or just lounging around, and thats my grinding schedule.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 31, 2007)

^Ugh that's not so bad...

School, Work, WoW, Sleep, School, WoW, Sleep, School, School, Work, WoW

Is more like mine. 
That's why I'm gonna go grab myself a nice laptop and play WoW at work.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 31, 2007)

people get fired for not working at work you know : P


----------



## Draffut (Jan 31, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> people get fired for not working at work you know : P



If it was physically possible ot play here from work, i would.

But in military with all thsoe firewalls and crap pretyt much makes it 100% impossible.

I wake up at 10am.  play till 2:30.  go to work until 11 at night.  Play till 5am.  Sleep till 10am.  repeat.

Been working so far.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 31, 2007)

First impressions of the new BG Eye of the Storm are good.  The bases are essential to keep a constant income of resources coming in and the flag gives you a nice 100 resource boost, but you have to capture the flag in a base your team has control of.  Seems quite intriguing, but i only had time to play it once.


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 1, 2007)

Draffut said:


> If it was physically possible ot play here from work, i would.
> 
> But in military with all thsoe firewalls and crap pretyt much makes it 100% impossible.
> 
> ...



What do you do? I notice you got some guys from my career field on your sig and yes indeedy we would do something like that in a hearth beat if we had a wagon and a bike to do it with.

For my job. Since sometimes Im like the only lone security dude out on the flightline playing gameboy is a lot more entertaining then watching bread trucks drive by. Sucks to be those sorry mechanics that have to work in those cold planes while Im all nice and toasty in my patrol car... playing gameboy...


----------



## natwel (Feb 1, 2007)

My boyfriend, plays it a lot. It was quite a lavish land that he was on. and some people said that WOW distracts people from their relationships because it's so addictive, but not us he he he.  I was kissing him while playing it and as i was doing it (we stopped for rests) I said "you don't wanna get killed because you're being distracted by me kissing you, do you?" and he said. "Oh but it's so worth it", surprisingly since he went out with me he said he hasn't played it much. But he still does on them warcraft sites during lessons. 

apparently there are 3 million subscribers, I mean if you have that many, why do you need to advertise. It's good reputation is enough to attract more buyers. In HMV there was a trial CD worth ?1.49 and I was like "Oh no you don't you're just gonna get me hooked then take my money". i hate big corperations to mesmorise me and take my money like that. 

However it is a good game, but my computer can't even keep up with graphics on second life, god knows if it'll struggle with WOW. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 1, 2007)

latest number is over 8 million subscribers


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 1, 2007)

natwel said:


> My boyfriend, plays it a lot. It was quite a lavish land that he was on. and some people said that WOW distracts people from their relationships because it's so addictive, but not us he he he.  I was kissing him while playing it and as i was doing it (we stopped for rests) I said "you don't wanna get killed because you're being distracted by me kissing you, do you?" and he said. "Oh but it's so worth it", surprisingly since he went out with me he said he hasn't played it much. But he still does on them warcraft sites during lessons.
> 
> apparently there are 3 million subscribers, I mean if you have that many, why do you need to advertise. It's good reputation is enough to attract more buyers. In HMV there was a trial CD worth ?1.49 and I was like "Oh no you don't you're just gonna get me hooked then take my money". i hate big corperations to mesmorise me and take my money like that.
> 
> ...



WoW isnt much of a demanding game when it comes to computer specs required to play it. The only real issue is you want like 10-15 gigs of memory ready to store all the patches and the game itself. Other then that... 800mhz processor, some random shitty ass graphics card, and 256mb of ram is all thats really required to play the game on low quality and it still doesnt look too bad, and it runs rather smooth as well.

Blizzard is known to make their games compatible with shitty computers yet have some of the best looking scenes, and graphics for what is required.

Big businesses arent necessarily bad... They are only big due to their incredible success in the business world. Without them we would have GM, Sony, EA, Walmart, Wawa, Game Stop, Burger King, and other places.


----------



## little nin (Feb 1, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> WoW isnt much of a demanding game when it comes to computer specs required to play it. The only real issue is you want like 10-15 gigs of memory ready to store all the patches and the game itself. Other then that... 800mhz processor, some random shitty ass graphics card, and 256mb of ram is all thats really required to play the game on low quality and it still doesnt look too bad, and it runs rather smooth as well.
> 
> Blizzard is known to make their games compatible with shitty computers yet have some of the best looking scenes, and graphics for what is required.
> 
> Big businesses arent necessarily bad... They are only big due to their incredible success in the business world. Without them we would have GM, Sony, EA, Walmart, Wawa, Game Stop, Burger King, and other places.




don't make her play it! lol

neway, i tell ya guys, low wow life is great, like the people with WOW work WOW etc etc, calm down abit and slow down, it will be good for u 

but yeah, wow is still nice, im level 63 and havent played since i dinged but heh, now i go gym and feel great 

has anyone done the new raids yet or?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 1, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> people get fired for not working at work you know : P



Nah it's cool. I work at Baskin Robins and since it's winter time not a lot of people come in except for stupidass $1 scoop tuesdays. My boss is very chill too, like we bring in a really long LAN wire and get internet from the back computer and she doesn't care. Seriously, for a majority of the time we just sit aruond chill, eat the instant noodles or microwaved hamburgers she brings in, or mess around on the laptop. As long we get things done and clean we can pretty much do whatever we want.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 1, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> What do you do? I notice you got some guys from my career field on your sig and yes indeedy we would do something like that in a hearth beat if we had a wagon and a bike to do it with.
> 
> For my job. Since sometimes Im like the only lone security dude out on the flightline playing gameboy is a lot more entertaining then watching bread trucks drive by. Sucks to be those sorry mechanics that have to work in those cold planes while Im all nice and toasty in my patrol car... playing gameboy...



COMSEC.  look up Wing IA or WIAO (depending on your base).  Cant really go into much detail of my job on here.

We have a TV here that i hook my game systems up to when I am stuck late on Fridays.  Otherwise, i mostly just read a book or post here when I dont got anything to do.

The PIC?  just something someone in my shop mailed to me.  Got lots of good ones, i'll put up the one of the new BDU's in a minute.


----------



## Hana (Feb 1, 2007)

I just started playing WoW recently and I suck. I got to level 18 and now I have no clue what to do next, so my 60 day prepaid card is about to go down the drain if I don't play it any. I'm not used to playing games with other people yet I guess. Soloing WOW is rather tough in my opinion.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 1, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> latest number is over 8 million subscribers



Shocking thing is over 4.5million  of those are in asian countries 



Razgriez said:


> WoW isnt much of a demanding game when it comes to computer specs required to play it. The only real issue is you want like 10-15 gigs of memory ready to store all the patches and the game itself. Other then that... 800mhz processor, some random shitty ass graphics card, and 256mb of ram is all thats really required to play the game on low quality and it still doesnt look too bad, and it runs rather smooth as well.
> 
> Blizzard is known to make their games compatible with shitty computers yet have some of the best looking scenes, and graphics for what is required.
> 
> Big businesses arent necessarily bad... They are only big due to their incredible success in the business world. Without them we would have GM, Sony, EA, Walmart, Wawa, Game Stop, Burger King, and other places.



Correct, although WoW's graphics are on the ARtistic / comic book side. Its a good thing but i dislike it for fantasy MMO's ( but they had to do it this way as well hence look at what the warcraft series represents / looks like )  Only thing that totaly ruined my WoW experience was the immature crowed  that comes with blizzard games sadly when you have that many subcribers etc ( aka the crowed from diablo , warcraft etc) kinda dissapointing really *shrugs* o well.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 1, 2007)

RandomPokes said:


> I just started playing WoW recently and I suck. I got to level 18 and now I have no clue what to do next, so my 60 day prepaid card is about to go down the drain if I don't play it any. I'm not used to playing games with other people yet I guess. Soloing WOW is rather tough in my opinion.



What class/race are you, and how are you stuck?

What region are you in right now?

These thigns woul dbe helpful in us tellign you where you need to go to continue grinding and leveling.

If you are horde, go run Ragefire Chasms in Oggrimmar (i think is hte name)  If you are alliance, go hit up The Deadmines in Westfall.


----------



## Hana (Feb 1, 2007)

Draffut said:


> What class/race are you, and how are you stuck?
> 
> What region are you in right now?
> 
> ...



I'm a level 20 Dark Elf Druid(went up 2 levels since my last post), and I just don't know what to do next.

I'm still in Darkshore. Isn't Westfall...way way...away from Darkshore?


----------



## mightyzman1 (Feb 1, 2007)

im still a noob at this but theres alot u can do. u can grind. If u wanna grind try to back to westfall and do The Deadmines Instance with some friends. Theres plenty of quests to do so they wont be hard to find. thats just to name a few. I know were Darkshore is and yes, it far. Other continent far. Thats wat  hearthstone is for.

Now for my question u might wanna pm me when u respond since i dont get on that much. (explians lack of posts.)

I'm a 33 Human Warrior and i just got Beserker Stance. I'm going to start grinding to 40 but i got a friend who's a 30 gnome warrior doing around 2x as much DPS as me after an instance give or take a few. I asked him and in the usal being looked down by someone with a 65 priest as a main tone, he told me wat was I? Arms or Fury? I'm said IDK and he laughed. My point is, wat im i? I got twiked armor and a somewat crappy 2H Sword and Mace. Im probly not saying much but as the noob i am thats all i can say.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 2, 2007)

^Dude, stop grinding. Just keep doing quests and if the time is really really really needed where you just want to grind a couple of bubbles till a ding go ahead. Other than that, questing is hell of a lot easier than running around in a zone killing things over and over again.


----------



## Art of Run (Feb 2, 2007)

Currently using a blood elf mage.


----------



## little nin (Feb 2, 2007)

quests = ding


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 2, 2007)

RandomPokes said:


> I'm a level 20 Dark Elf Druid(went up 2 levels since my last post), and I just don't know what to do next.
> 
> I'm still in Darkshore. Isn't Westfall...way way...away from Darkshore?



Wow. Your L20 just from Darkshore? Its true its quite a walk but you maybe able to bum a summon off of a L20+ warlock in stormwind. But you gotta take the walk eventually anyways so you can get the flight points.


----------



## little nin (Feb 2, 2007)

what i would do is go to ashenvale 

NE on kalidimor ftw!!!!!!!!!! 

and soloing is so gay


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 2, 2007)

soloing with the occasional grouping is fun.  i love my hunter.  I've tried other classes that have a harder time soloing but they just aren't as fun to me D:


----------



## little nin (Feb 2, 2007)

what u want to say is that hunters are the easiest class


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 2, 2007)

for soloing they are probably the easiest.  I also had an easy time with my warlock.

but pvp is different for me at least.  they know to run at the hunter, not the pet lol.


----------



## little nin (Feb 2, 2007)

ofc, if u see a hunter, it's KILL KILL KILL


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 2, 2007)

i tried a mage because they seemed pretty sweet, but damn...soloing with that is a pain in the ass and they barely get any spells at the beginning which makes it a very plain boring first 10 lvls D:

please, can someone tell me an actual fun class besides the hunter before I waste all my hours on it XD  I want to start something new after spending 30 lvls on my hunter.


----------



## little nin (Feb 2, 2007)

fun?...

warriors aint 

maybe a rogue? or you know..druid, but only certain people can handle druids


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 2, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> i tried a mage because they seemed pretty sweet, but damn...soloing with that is a pain in the ass and they barely get any spells at the beginning which makes it a very plain boring first 10 lvls D:
> 
> please, can someone tell me an actual fun class besides the hunter before I waste all my hours on it XD  I want to start something new after spending 30 lvls on my hunter.



make a alliance paladin best class ever

-they awesome at soloing quest
-incredible in pvp
-get a free mount(60%)
-basically owns every class out there


----------



## little nin (Feb 2, 2007)

i want what ur smoking...


----------



## MuNaZ (Feb 2, 2007)

Frost mages is very fun for me at least... Frostbolt and the enemies might get frozen is the best (can't wait to get Ice Lance)
If you want crazy Crits 3 min mage (Arcane/Fire Tree)...
Well Mage is the Class i always had more fun...
Rogues can be fun, i haven't leveled mine past 15 (i think) and even in that level you make some crazy crits and frequently.
Warlocks i guess can be fun... if you like to play with Fear...


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2007)

CANNONMAN said:


> make a alliance paladin best class ever
> 
> -they awesome at soloing quest
> -incredible in pvp
> ...


im
loling
so
hard


----------



## little nin (Feb 2, 2007)

he mustve never met a shammy! D:


----------



## Kayo (Feb 2, 2007)

CANNONMAN said:


> make a alliance paladin best class ever
> 
> -they awesome at soloing quest
> -*incredible in pvp*
> ...



  yeah...


----------



## natwel (Feb 2, 2007)

Mecha TC, I love your avatar


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Feb 2, 2007)

CANNONMAN said:


> -incredible in pvp
> -basically owns every class out there



Except against Warlocks.

What do I win?


----------



## little nin (Feb 2, 2007)

a new pet

summon: asshole


----------



## mightyzman1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Dude, stop grinding. Just keep doing quests and if the time is really really really needed where you just want to grind a couple of bubbles till a ding go ahead. Other than that, questing is hell of a lot easier than running around in a zone killing things over and over again.



Thanks for *not* answering my question!

Dont get me wrong i do more than grind. lol. If all i do is grind that will be boring. I spend 50% of time questing, 20% of my time grinding, and 30% of my time doing all kinds of instances. Also, I found out im an Arms Spec. Now to try to use that as an advantage.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Feb 3, 2007)

Paladins do kick ass, now that BC is out they can tank very well compared to what they could, a pally in my guild OT'ed in the raid I was on tonight. They go own at pvp (Bubble heal ftw) Warlocks and now other paladins are the only real challenges. The free 60% mount is nice, speaking as you'll be needing that 90g for the new epic riding mount. They are good for grinding, but its super low.


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Feb 3, 2007)

mightyzman1 said:


> Thanks for *not* answering my question!
> 
> Dont get me wrong i do more than grind. lol. If all i do is grind that will be boring. I spend 50% of time questing, 20% of my time grinding, and 30% of my time doing all kinds of instances. Also, I found out im an Arms Spec. Now to try to use that as an advantage.




Ok I'll answer your question. Your question I believe is if your arms or fury? Well, it's simple enough to find out...just press "n" on your keyboard and up pops a talent tree. This is where you spend your talent points past level 10. For warriors, Arms is where you spec for high burst damage while weilding a 2H weapon of your choice, fury, is where you spec for constant DPS while weilding 2 1H weapons.

He laughed because you said you didn't know what spec you were, a spec is what tree you specialize in. So, to find out yourself, like I said, press 'n' and click on the tabs at the bottom. Spend your points and thats what kind of warrior you are.

*Edit* Looks like you found out...n/m ^^"



			
				Takumi Matsuki said:
			
		

> Paladins do kick ass, now that BC is out they can tank very well compared to what they could, a pally in my guild OT'ed in the raid I was on tonight. They go own at pvp (Bubble heal ftw) Warlocks and now other paladins are the only real challenges. The free 60% mount is nice, speaking as you'll be needing that 90g for the new epic riding mount. They are good for grinding, but its super low.



I agree for the most part. I have a paladin that is my alt, and I've been playing him for about a year now, having a pally off-tank is find and all, but even now, they can easily MT with no problems. Just like a feral druid. 

Now, they only own at pvp if it's 1v1, in most cases. If your a personal healer for a rogue/warrior/mage, then the results amplify by ten-fold. But if your trying to help DPS with another alliance/horde vs another 2 of the opposing faction, your gonna have a bad time.

As for grinding, I have to disagree somewhat. The fact is, is that they can take multiple mobs on with ease, the only problem is, it might take them 10 minutes just to get them down. I used to grind on my pally at around level 45ish, and now that I play my rogue, I found out how slow it actually was.



			
				Level 70 Orc Ninja said:
			
		

> Except against Warlocks.
> 
> What do I win?



I have to disagree, with the recent enchancements of Paladins, I could easily see one outheal/outlast/kill a warlock with ease.

One with 10k + health is not something to be taken lightly, especially when they can heal for 6k free of charge.



On a side note, I also raided Karazan earlier today! Tier 4 in my hands!!!


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Feb 3, 2007)

WhiteCherryBlossom said:


> I have to disagree, with the recent enchancements of Paladins, I could easily see one outheal/outlast/kill a warlock with ease.
> 
> One with 10k + health is not something to be taken lightly, especially when they can heal for 6k free of charge.



The problem with Paladins VS. Warlocks is the fact that they have no effective way to counteract Fear. The PvP Trinket is situational as I'm beginning to find trinkets that would suit me better generally than that so I won't always have it on. Using Divine Shield is a complete waste and also means the Warlock can just run away and fear you again when it's down. Once you're feared with a million DoTs ticking or 1.5k+ Shadowbolts hitting, it's not going to be pretty regardless if you have 10k hp or not.

Let's not even mention Affliction Warlocks with Felhunters out. Healing is not possible against them and I'm finding it ridiculously hard to outheal all the damage of the DoTs and their Shadowbolt spam. Cleansing won't work because of Unstable Affliction hitting people for 2k+ damage and silencing (I tend to play Russian Roulette a lot though). 

The only way that a Paladin could EVER beat Warlocks is to be Retribution and burst them ridiculously fast via their patented comboes. Any other spec has to rely on outgearing their opposition to win or hope the Warlock sucks ass since they cannot do enough damage to the Warlock during the time frame they're not feared/silenced.

So, point is, Paladins must spec Retribution or the Paladins will get an ass kicking of a life time from any half-brained Warlock out there. Even then, it won't be as "easy" as you've described it although Avenging Wrath may help. Playing defensive is just not going to work (well, lucky resists work but that doesn't count :/).

BTW: 6k Holy Light crits (assuming you mean with Divine Favour) are going to require +healing gear for sure. I have around +600 healing in my healing gear and I'm hitting 4.5k Holy Light crits on tanks that have Blessing of Light on. Don't quote me, but getting 6k Holy Light crits would require one to wear full healing gear which, of course, will not be very formidable in PvP.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 3, 2007)

little nin said:


> he mustve never met a shammy! D:



yeah i always have trouble with shamans but i know how to beat them now

stun+seal of justice+conseration+judgement(if my heal is love bubble then heal but other than that i just owned him)

anyway im lvl 22 paladin with Smites Mighty Hammer =]




Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> Except against Warlocks.
> 
> What do I win?



are u serious warlocks think they can win 24/7 because they have fear bullcrap i own warlocks all the time if my health gets low i use bubble than heal 

warlocks i have to say are one of the easiest to kill




Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> The problem with Paladins VS. Warlocks is the fact that they have no effective way to counteract Fear. The PvP Trinket is situational as I'm beginning to find trinkets that would suit me better generally than that so I won't always have it on. Using Divine Shield is a complete waste and also means the Warlock can just run away and fear you again when it's down. Once you're feared with a million DoTs ticking or 1.5k+ Shadowbolts hitting, it's not going to be pretty regardless if you have 10k hp or not.
> 
> Let's not even mention Affliction Warlocks with Felhunters out. Healing is not possible against them and I'm finding it ridiculously hard to outheal all the damage of the DoTs and their Shadowbolt spam. Cleansing won't work because of Unstable Affliction hitting people for 2k+ damage and silencing (I tend to play Russian Roulette a lot though).
> 
> ...



i spec in retribution but i heard if u spec in holy you will save more mana


----------



## huperlink (Feb 3, 2007)

WoW all the way and if u mack a WoW car tell me i play WoW and the south park episode kinda tampers with the game


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 3, 2007)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> The problem with Paladins VS. Warlocks is the fact that they have no effective way to counteract Fear. The PvP Trinket is situational as I'm beginning to find trinkets that would suit me better generally than that so I won't always have it on. Using Divine Shield is a complete waste and also means the Warlock can just run away and fear you again when it's down. Once you're feared with a million DoTs ticking or 1.5k+ Shadowbolts hitting, it's not going to be pretty regardless if you have 10k hp or not.
> 
> Let's not even mention Affliction Warlocks with Felhunters out. Healing is not possible against them and I'm finding it ridiculously hard to outheal all the damage of the DoTs and their Shadowbolt spam. Cleansing won't work because of Unstable Affliction hitting people for 2k+ damage and silencing (I tend to play Russian Roulette a lot though).
> 
> ...


^see this guy?  don't mess with him.

As a shadow priest I really haven't run into any single class that I find to be unbeatable and when I encounter a paladin without any of his little friends I just have a ball.

I just dinged 65 last night so I guess I don't know how the classes are at 70 which is what matters.

I ran out of quests in Terrokar and now I don't know where to go next  Just doing some instances I skipped for the moment.


----------



## MuNaZ (Feb 3, 2007)

After Terokkar i think it is Nagrand and Blade's Edge Mountains, at least the map i have says Nagrand (64-67) and Blade's (65-68)


----------



## Jotun (Feb 3, 2007)

Playing WoW again because my friend needs me to lvl his Druid to 70 since he is busy with school. Hes a 64 Tauren Druid. I was wondering since I haven't played for quite some time, where a good place to grind would be at up to 70.

Thanks


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Feb 3, 2007)

CANNONMAN said:


> i spec in retribution but i heard if u spec in holy you will save more mana



Yes, but Holy Paladins lack the burst damage that Retribution offers in exchange for more efficient heals and more efficient attacks (assuming you pack a lot of +spell damage like me). A 40 Holy/21 Ret (up to Sanctity Aura) build is amazing for PvP but even I have to admit, Warlocks are out of the question.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Playing WoW again because my friend needs me to lvl his Druid to 70 since he is busy with school. Hes a 64 Tauren Druid. I was wondering since I haven't played for quite some time, where a good place to grind would be at up to 70.
> 
> Thanks



Outland?


----------



## Susuke FTW (Feb 3, 2007)

just started wow back up now that the expansion has came out. Its pretty cool i play on a server called Frostwhisper. i am currently a lvl 67 (almost 68) orc hunter. Outland is a new place in WoW. Its the best  ( i think only) place to get from 60-70. I can make 60g in 1hour in outland ^^.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Feb 3, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Playing WoW again because my friend needs me to lvl his Druid to 70 since he is busy with school. Hes a 64 Tauren Druid. I was wondering since I haven't played for quite some time, where a good place to grind would be at up to 70.
> 
> Thanks



Nagrand is a good area to grind Ogres with.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 3, 2007)

I haven't had a problem with a paladin yet no matter what spec he has had. Just need one fear on them and it's over, rarely matter what level they are unless it's 5 levels higher.

Level 48 Belf warlock.

Edit; But I must admit that I dislike the latest change on the mage's mana shields, though I have a lvl 61 mage too so w/e.


----------



## little nin (Feb 3, 2007)

so many long posts, i didn't read any...

any1 done a expansion raid yet O_o


----------



## Jotun (Feb 3, 2007)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> Nagrand is a good area to grind Ogres with.



Thanks very much


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 3, 2007)

hey little nin why does it say "I play WoW...DON'T do the same"?

do you dislike WoW? seriously if you don't like the game why are u in the WoW disscusion?

sorry but ive been wondering this for awhile


----------



## little nin (Feb 3, 2007)

oh that's from way back when i used to always play, i have nothing to put there now 

it's a message like don't get hooked on wow then 

ill go change it


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Feb 3, 2007)

But why wouldn't you wanna get hooked on WoW, its better then drugs.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 3, 2007)

Damn it, I ran Ramparts like 4 or 5 times already and no sword...QQ. 

I'm now 61 though, yay.


----------



## Quon (Feb 4, 2007)

well im still trying to farm gold for the 5000 needed for the epic flying.

Really annoying since theres no stable marketprice on stuff.

A bit easier as a mage and i really love ice lance. especially in arena fights


----------



## Quon (Feb 4, 2007)

well im still trying to farm gold for the 5000 needed for the epic flying.

Really annoying since theres no stable marketprice on stuff.

A bit easier as a mage and i really love ice lance. especially in arena fights


----------



## little nin (Feb 4, 2007)

so what does this ice lance do? yay i played for 2 or so hours today, i got like 6 or 7 bars xp from questing, doesn't it just suck?


----------



## General Mustang (Feb 4, 2007)

Grinding gold for the flying mount on a priest is hard :'(


----------



## Razza (Feb 4, 2007)

Hit 70 today on my MS warrior (woot) Flying around is fun.

Me and my guildies went to Onyxia with 8 people... Rogue got punted to the whelp pits. But at least we got her to 24 ish%.



And since this is my first post in this thread. Anyone on Stormreaver?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 5, 2007)

^Did you have to farm for you flying mount? 
If so, how long and where did you grind?

I just dinged 63 and currently have around 270g or so and 5k seems pretty damn long from where I'm standing.


----------



## Quon (Feb 5, 2007)

well ice lance works like this


The damage done is really low about 150-200 but if the target happens to be frozen , like frost nova or frostbite effect it does the triple damage.

Myself i crit about 1.5k ice lance or so


and ive been farming primal air for the last few days since they go for about 40-60g on AH


----------



## Dhaos (Feb 5, 2007)

Ahh.. Got this baby Trick 154 for my Warrior yesterday. Really happy with it so far.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 5, 2007)

^^nice i cant play WoW until anothe 3-4weeks =p


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 5, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> i tried a mage because they seemed pretty sweet, but damn...soloing with that is a pain in the ass and they barely get any spells at the beginning which makes it a very plain boring first 10 lvls D:
> 
> please, can someone tell me an actual fun class besides the hunter before I waste all my hours on it XD  I want to start something new after spending 30 lvls on my hunter.



It all matters what you want to do. Hunters I find are some of the greatest classes to play. They do become quite boring in raid since all your mostly doing is sitting back and shooting things...

Warriors are a blast due to their role in raids. Tanking is pretty intensive and requires you to pay total attention. Making it loads of fun to play but can become quite tiresome. In PvP warriors with the right gear become steam rollers which is also quite entertaining. Hunters become quite the same if you know how to play correctly.

Healing classes are quite entertaining as well. Being an important role in a raid and group makes you a very valuable and important asset and a demanding job. Druids give you the option of being extremely versatile. Wanna heal? You got a caster form. Wanna tank? Bear form. Wanna dps? You got kitty form and bear form is very impressive as well. Druids give you that option to do multiple things, quite a fun class.

Rogues can be fun due to their quite ass raping capabilities and who doesnt like to lurk around and not be able to get easily caught and then jump someone and fuck them up and then dissappear into the shadows.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 5, 2007)

thanks for input. : D


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 5, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> It all matters what you want to do. *Hunters I find are some of the greatest classes to play*. They do become quite boring in raid since all your mostly doing is sitting back and shooting things...
> 
> Warriors are a blast due to their role in raids. Tanking is pretty intensive and requires you to pay total attention. Making it loads of fun to play but can become quite tiresome. In PvP warriors with the right gear become steam rollers which is also quite entertaining. Hunters become quite the same if you know how to play correctly.
> 
> ...




i find paladins greatest class because i love the auras they have and the spells.

i always thought paladins have 2-3 lives because when u get low bubble and heal if your health is low again use lay on hands but only if nessary


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 5, 2007)

CANNONMAN said:


> i find paladins greatest class because i love the auras they have and the spells.
> 
> i always thought paladins have 2-3 lives because when u get low bubble and heal if your health is low again use lay on hands but only if nessary



Its all personal opinion. I rerolled a BE pally and they do seem fun.

1-20 in a day wooo....
I think if I tried hard enough I could get to 30 today, but I dont even think Ill hit 25 because Im lazy.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Feb 5, 2007)

Hunters are probably one of the best solo classes, along with warlocks.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 5, 2007)

CANNONMAN said:


> i find paladins greatest class because i love the auras they have and the spells.
> 
> i always thought paladins have *2-3 lives* because when u get low bubble and heal if your health is low again use lay on hands but only if nessary


Thanks for this.

Straight from a pally's mouth.  They need 2 or 3 lives to do anything.  Sorry but I  only need one life to own.


----------



## Razza (Feb 5, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Did you have to farm for you flying mount?
> If so, how long and where did you grind?
> 
> I just dinged 63 and currently have around 270g or so and 5k seems pretty damn long from where I'm standing.



I got my SLOW mount. I had about 1.5k gold when I dinged 70 and I came to outland with 10 maybe. Now I have 600 after the mount so and I'm going to do any quests I didn't finish to get more money.

Caverns of Time is fun.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Feb 6, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> I tried a tauren the other day... it ran so slow.  i don't know how anyone could stand using them.



Ghost Wolf


----------



## Draffut (Feb 6, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Hunters are probably one of the best solo classes, along with warlocks.



lol, you arn't serious right?  Rogues, Hunters, and mages blow warlocks out of the water for soloing.



Stumpy said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> Straight from a pally's mouth.  They need 2 or 3 lives to do anything.  Sorry but I  only need one life to own.



Must play a rogue.  only needs 2 buttons to kill.

Or go fight completely naked.



Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> The problem with Paladins VS. Warlocks is the fact that they have no effective way to counteract Fear. The PvP Trinket is situational as I'm beginning to find trinkets that would suit me better generally than that so I won't always have it on. Using Divine Shield is a complete waste and also means the Warlock can just run away and fear you again when it's down. Once you're feared with a million DoTs ticking or 1.5k+ Shadowbolts hitting, it's not going to be pretty regardless if you have 10k hp or not.



If you could possibly be PVPing, wear the trinket.  it's about as easy as that.

If you dont want to wear the 1 button warlock killer, dont complain when they kill you.


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 6, 2007)

> I tried a tauren the other day... it ran so slow. i don't know how anyone could stand using them.


Yeah... Thats because they are so tall. I was playing a Blood Elf Female and she seems to run so fast, and then I get back onto my Night of Male and he runs so slow.

But they both run the same speed.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 6, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> Straight from a pally's mouth.  *They need 2 or 3 lives to do anythi*ng.  Sorry but I  only need one life to own.




you will hardly see anyone fight a elite solo without dying but with pallies its different with me



> *The problem with Paladins VS. Warlocks is the fact that they have no effective way to counteract Fear*. The PvP Trinket is situational as I'm beginning to find trinkets that would suit me better generally than that so I won't always have it on. *Using Divine Shield is a complete waste and also means the Warlock can just run away and fear you again when it's down*. Once you're feared with a million DoTs ticking or 1.5k+ Shadowbolts hitting, it's not going to be pretty regardless if you have 10k hp or not.


yeah usually when i fight warlocks they sneak up on me and use fear after that i was use my 3 sec bubble get close use to seal of command(i think thats what it called)you have a 50% to stun your attacker if i see you trying to fear me again ill use hammer of justice(stun) then usually they try to run away since pallies have no long range attacks but somtimes they fight anyway but i end of killing them but

byt if course my plan doesn't always go that way


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 6, 2007)

lmao hilarious

this overlooked baby xD


----------



## dragonbattousai (Feb 6, 2007)

I got a Lv 37 Paladin Draenei so far.  I like the Pally class on Draenei, because they get Gift of Naruu to help with the healing if needed.


----------



## MuNaZ (Feb 6, 2007)

CANNONMAN said:


> you will hardly see anyone fight a elite solo without dying but with pallies its different with me



Expect hunters... and player who know how to play their class... with the right gear sometimes...


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 6, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Must play a rogue.  only needs 2 buttons to kill.
> 
> Or go fight completely naked.



shadow priest or gtfo



> you will hardly see anyone fight a elite solo without dying but with pallies its different with me


lolpve


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 6, 2007)

How do you get into Shattered Halls?


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Feb 6, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> How do you get into Shattered Halls?



There's an NPC named Smith Gorlunk in Shadowmoon Valley (near the Black Temple). Killing him drops a key mold that starts a quest for the key, last part asking you to destroy that Fel Reaver that loved to gank you in Hellfire Peninsula.



Draffut said:


> If you dont want to wear the 1 button warlock killer, dont complain when they kill you.



Warlock killer? It only gives the Paladin a little higher chance of winning against a Warlock. The Paladin still has to deal with nukes that they cannot interrupt other than those 1 minute cooldown stuns, Hammer of Justice and Repentence for Retribution Paladins (which I am not). They still have to deal with being feared AGAIN. What happens when the Paladin Divine Shields the second fear? Whoops, the Warlock is running away, Life Tapping/Dark Pacting, and bandaging 30 yards away, effectively making it a new duel. What if they don't? Well, good luck eating 1.5k+ Shadowbolt hits (even more nowadays) and letting those freshly renewed DoTs tick. No amount of HP can save you from being hit by those without any ways to stop them.

Since diminishing returns reset after 15 seconds, 3 seconds (Death Coil, anyone?) after Divine Shield ends is open to another Fear. The saddest part is that the Paladin is helpless during Fear, and there's nothing we can do to prevent it from happening like an effective interrupt of some sort. 

I stand by the fact that the only way that Paladins can beat Warlocks is to be outgearing the opposition, get the jump, spec Retribution, and/or hope the opposition is crap (plain luck, such as chain resists, do not count). Retribution is absolutely mandatory because they are the only ones who can do so much damage during the times they are NOT feared to have a chance at killing the Warlock. Gear also becomes a major issue since if Warlocks are way too geared up, they will live through whatever burst Paladins may dish out. The second that the Warlock gets the "ultimate" fear, it's game over. It's even easier for Warlocks with Felhunters out since they can get the fear out much sooner and disabling Paladins.

I'm not complaining rather than I'm stating my, and many Paladins', experiences, questioning CANNONMAN's statement of "Paladins owning everyone" because it's not true. PvP trinket or not, Paladins are in a deep pickle when it comes to Warlocks (and Shadow Priests).


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Feb 6, 2007)

CANNONMAN said:


> lmao hilarious
> 
> Ichigo vs. Dodoguy



That was awesome


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 7, 2007)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> There's an NPC named Smith Gorlunk in Shadowmoon Valley (near the Black Temple). Killing him drops a key mold that starts a quest for the key, last part asking you to destroy that Fel Reaver that loved to gank you in Hellfire Peninsula.



Thanks, I'm trying to get attuned for all these and at the same time skip between Netherstorm and Shadowmoon for all my mats. Do you know all the steps to get attuned for Karazhan? I got one of the shards, and a guildie told me where to find the other one (although he was very vague and just said one of the wings at the Resvoir at the Marshes) My guild, is being suprisingly fucking slow with everything. The people who I thought were hardcore are being a little slow on the leveling up part of the whole deal (I'm actually like the 5th one to hit 70 and I didn't get TBC until 2 weeks after it came out).

They are kind of pissing me off, because a lot of them are whining about the leader wanting to cut the fat and get rid of all the people who won't pull the weight. I've had to PuG more than I would have thought because a lot of them just don't care.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 7, 2007)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> There's an NPC named Smith Gorlunk in Shadowmoon Valley (near the Black Temple). Killing him drops a key mold that starts a quest for the key, last part asking you to destroy that Fel Reaver that loved to gank you in Hellfire Peninsula.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i hate both but once i get close to them its gonna be game over


----------



## Gir (Feb 7, 2007)

I'll never get too 70 my 35 hunter can only kill one 40 horde not 5.
Its like the horde gets embarrased that he got owned so he brings friends.


----------



## little nin (Feb 7, 2007)

i saw someone on a epic the other day, they do look nice 

and i believe that cannonman should stop thinking that pala's can do anything lol


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 7, 2007)

guess what i have a secret


>>>>>>>>paladins can tank better warrior if they spec in protection<<<<<<<<<


----------



## little nin (Feb 7, 2007)

that's not a secret....

it's something u heard from a high level 

but for instances i like pala tanks....when it comes to a raid i don't know if i would feel safe...

but for instances give me a pala tank


----------



## MuNaZ (Feb 8, 2007)

little nin said:


> that's not a secret....
> 
> it's something u heard from a high level
> 
> ...



Raid is a different matter it's required a lot higher health...
A pala from my guild he's trying to go into the 12k of heath so that he could tank karazan...


----------



## Crowe (Feb 8, 2007)

CANNONMAN said:


> yeah i hate both but once i get close to them its gonna be game over


Howl of terror? One button melee killer in bg's. You guys obviously don't seem to know what a warlocks are able to do, we got stuff for almost any situation. 

My favorite thing is fearing away a melee attacker, dot'ng him like hell and then putting a curse of exhaustion on him just to see how he tries to close in but dies on his way. Hilarious ;>


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 8, 2007)

I found on my pally [don't play him anymore] that I had about a 25% chance of killing an equally geared lock. It's how the circle rolls. At least I had twice as much of a chance as I did against silly shadow priests.

It simply boils down to the fact that the pally is infinitely kiteable, and much more dottable now that there is that fun anti-cleanse. 

That being said, a retnoob with the right gear, meaning simply that he has enough ap, can stunkill a lock, as long as they're in decent position to get it started before they get nuked.

I don't knw what the numbers are at 70, mind you. New gear and stats, but I know what the skills and gear pre-expansion do, and on my pally, that was about 6.5k damage before taking anything, and that's without an abnormal crit chain [I ran between 26 and 30% crit without sacrificing too much ap, when I was ret, of course.]. Granted, it requires my bubble, but it's worth it. [I didn't get to try out avenger's wrath =/ I don't think it would let you pull out more damage than the bubble in a 1vs.1 against a cc heavy class, though. Would have been fun for those super easy warrior/rogue fights though xD]. 

Also, with a 70 build [0/18/43 or so] and a pvp set, the cooldown on hammer of justice is only 35 seconds, while still allowing you to have crusader strike. Chain hoj, repentance, and a bubble [with the right timing, of course, making sure to interrupt spells, especially fears], and if you're just a little lucky, or better, an engineer, you'll have spaced it out enough so that hoj will be back up at the end. [Just, for fuck's sake, remember to wait until the last half second of repentance, then judge command].

Still, as foolproof as that sounds, it's gonna mana dump and burn your bubble cd, meaning you can only do that in a single person burn down. And a lot of times, you're not in an optimal position to get to a lock before they rip you apart. So, 1/4. Maybe 3/8 once you get that optimal ret stun build at 70, but I wouldn't bet on it.

Also, they took our fucking reckoning bomb  It was fun in the old days to let hunter pets and rogues follow you around turning you into a one man murder squad for minutes at a time. Take that, fucking shadow priests. Bet it surprised you when a pally hit you for 12k with a single swing, huh? Shouldn't have been sitting down in wsg, bitch.

In any case, the circle-general says paladins get eaten by locks and locks get ripped by hunters. Deal with it. If you're good at your class, you know your weaknesses, and only bitches cry "overpowered".

Play around on my roomie's belf frostmage sometimes now. I'm satisfied to know that pallies can still kick a frostmage's ass xD 

Note: Prot paladins do not tank better than warriors. They tank well enough, but whoever told you that lied. And I doubt it's been fully tested in the new endgame, re: tanking at 70 with spiritual attunement and a bit of overhealing, though I reckon it might work out nicely enough.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 8, 2007)

Perspective said:


> I found on my pally [don't play him anymore] that I had about a 25% chance of killing an equally geared lock. It's how the circle rolls. At least I had twice as much of a chance as I did against silly shadow priests.
> 
> It simply boils down to the fact that the pally is infinitely kiteable, and much more dottable now that there is that fun anti-cleanse.
> 
> ...



holy crap i didnt know that

thats awesome =]]


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 8, 2007)

Who went Aldor and who went Scryer?

I went with Scryer for the alchemy, and a the trinket and the ring look nice to me.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 8, 2007)

CANNONMAN said:


> guess what i have a secret
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>paladins can tank better warrior if they spec in protection<<<<<<<<<



I got a better secret:

Paladins have no aggro generating abilties liek Taunt, and comparitivly low armo, so they suck in any high end tanking situation.  Also, Druids can tank better then Paladins or Warriors.  Do more damage then either while tanking, and Heal themselves passively.



pek the villain said:


> Howl of terror? One button melee killer in bg's. You guys obviously don't seem to know what a warlocks are able to do, we got stuff for almost any situation.
> 
> My favorite thing is fearing away a melee attacker, dot'ng him like hell and then putting a curse of exhaustion on him just to see how he tries to close in but dies on his way. Hilarious ;>



THe warrior doesn't charge, Pot, or trinket?

The rogue doesn't sprint, CloS, or trinket?

Unless you always have an amplified CoEx ready to go, I fail to see how this is effective, unelss the warriors and rogues you play against are completely retarded.



NeoDMC said:


> Who went Aldor and who went Scryer?
> 
> I went with Scryer for the alchemy, and a the trinket and the ring look nice to me.



Aldor, but have yet to start raking in my rewards.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 9, 2007)

I love the opposing Factions of Shattrath, however, I have to say my new favorite faction has to be the Consortium.

Druid tanked my first time in the Steam Vaults today. He rocked, and he did damage like it was nobodies buisness (Mangle=Death). While I have to say, his HP goes down faster than a Warrior, no aggro came off of him. With growl, high DPS, and moves like Challenging Roar (which makes a group of enemies attack him) and Swipe (which attacks 3 enemies) he was able to tank us through, even with a lackluster Hunter (who was still wearing Tier-1) a dumbass Mage (he freaking broke his own sheep) and a Priest who was AFK half the time.

We didn't make it all the way through because after the Priest left (apperently he had to have sex with his girlfriend...I think his mom told him to get off his computer) everyone had shit to do suddenly, but I didn't wipe, and I didn't have a repair bill.

I also finally bought my Expert Riding skill...now I just need 100g to buy my Windrider...Hopefully I'll get it by tomorrow.


----------



## Sinicity (Feb 9, 2007)

Hm..

Well Im Aeghea, 66 Mage on Tichondrius if anyone is up there.
Just got Ice Lance, it's super IMBA, but that's fine with me 
I went with Scryers because I flip tails on a coin. (I couldn't decide which one to go to! >_>)


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Feb 9, 2007)

hmm Im new to this game-- my brother plays it all the time known by the name "bloodlust"

level 64 Draenei hunter

just a question, ive watched my bro play this game for a while, is illidan gonna be available to fight soon in this game?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 9, 2007)

Draffut said:


> I got a better secret:
> 
> Paladins have no aggro generating abilties liek Taunt, and comparitivly low armo, so they suck in any high end tanking situation. Also, Druids can tank better then Paladins or Warriors. Do more damage then either while tanking, and Heal themselves passively.


 
Righteous Defense = Three target tank focus, 15 second cd. 

Their armor is only low when compared to a druid. Later in this very post you note that Druids still take heavier damage than warriors do. 

Doing damage while tanking is a novelty, and they still can't out dps anybody on your dps team. Passive healing isn't that big of a boon on raid bosses, even though they've been cut to 25. Druids take more damage than either the warrior or paladin, even minus their healing. Block is just such a huge deal. Speaking of, start overhealing a pally tank and see how much damage he can cut and agro he can keep at the same time while being able to spam HS. Being able to drop it every ten seconds without worrying about mana makes it wicked, and lovey since it's combo'd with redoubt, shield spec, and rank 5 BoS. No more mana problems keeping consecrate on the ground for the whole fight either. Before spiritual attunement, you couldn't be geared to tank and have enough mana. Now it's all cake. 

Hell, SoV works like sunder for agro count for ally raids now.

I'm not saying a paladin is a better tank than a warrior or a druid, but they certainly don't suck, miss information.




> THe warrior doesn't charge, Pot, or trinket?


 
Why is the warrior out of combat to charge if you have a pet? Someone who's played their class to 70 surely knows the timing on that, so they don't risk greater chance to break their own fear [...lol] 

Maybe you meant intercept. Which is a 30 second cd and requires zerker stance [which, of course, the warrior should already be in, once he's figured out that he's fighting a lock]. Pvp pots are for pussies. There are more useful trinkets, trinket cooldowns, etc. No reason not to try it, is what I mean, because it's not as if every battle is a duel wherein the opponent is in optimal condition.

In short point, if a lock gets fairly trashed by a warrior, it's because the lock sucks, not because the warrior is good, good though he might be. The only thing warriors are decent at damning are rogues, and I'm not sure about that these days. Not sure at all.



> The rogue doesn't sprint, CloS, or trinket?


 
Does CloS cause the Unstable Affliction burn? I've not been on my rogue in months and months, and I've not played a lock, so I don't know. Oh well, I guess it's 90% resistance even if it does.

Aside from how much those things aren't the sole ticket to lock beating, at this point it's pretty feasible for a good rogue to drop a good lock. Especially belf rogues [only good belf class, I say]. Chain silence makes me giggle. I like a good silencelock SStep rogue these days. Rogues've done good for themselves in he past few months, as near as I can tell.



> Unless you always have an amplified CoEx ready to go, I fail to see how this is effective, unelss the warriors and rogues you play against are completely retarded.


 
Dueling =/= pvp.


----------



## Gir (Feb 9, 2007)

Omfg I can't play during weekdays because of a bad report card, screw math.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 9, 2007)

I was wondering, does Fist Mastery effect the OH if it's not a fist?

I am using the Creepjacker I picked up from Mana Tombs and OHing a dagger I got through questing. I consistently place first in all of the instance I am running and topple the DPS charts when I specced Combat Fists, but I kinda want to know if the dagger takes the 5% increased crit off my fist. Don't wanna gimp myself from my max potential you know.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 10, 2007)

Perspective said:


> Why is the warrior out of combat to charge if you have a pet? Someone who's played their class to 70 surely knows the timing on that, so they don't risk greater chance to break their own fear [...lol]
> 
> Maybe you meant intercept. Which is a 30 second cd and requires zerker stance [which, of course, the warrior should already be in, once he's figured out that he's fighting a lock]. Pvp pots are for pussies. There are more useful trinkets, trinket cooldowns, etc. No reason not to try it, is what I mean, because it's not as if every battle is a duel wherein the opponent is in optimal condition.
> 
> In short point, if a lock gets fairly trashed by a warrior, it's because the lock sucks, not because the warrior is good, good though he might be. The only thing warriors are decent at damning are rogues, and I'm not sure about that these days. Not sure at all.



So you complain Pots are for pussies, and refuse to use the perfect trinket counter for our class.  Warlocks arn;t the only classs that fears, so having the PVP trinket isn;t a bad idea.

But if you refuse to utalize 2 obvious counters to us, I have no reason to continue argueing with you.  I cant help someone who refuses to help themselves.  Also, what about otehr anti-fears like death wish?




> Does CloS cause the Unstable Affliction burn? I've not been on my rogue in months and months, and I've not played a lock, so I don't know. Oh well, I guess it's 90% resistance even if it does.



No, it doesn't.  When it removes UA, they take no damage.  This is the same with Ice Block, Pally Bubble, and anouther Warlocks Devour Magic.  Atleast the Devour Magic and Rogue ones need to be fixed.



> Aside from how much those things aren't the sole ticket to lock beating, at this point it's pretty feasible for a good rogue to drop a good lock. Especially belf rogues [only good belf class, I say]. Chain silence makes me giggle. I like a good silencelock SStep rogue these days. Rogues've done good for themselves in he past few months, as near as I can tell.



Rogues ruled the game since it's release.  Warlocks got a short taste of victory when we got a Death Coil that didn't blow (it used to not fear, and be on a 10 minute cooldown)  and Blizzard shortly fixed that with about 4 fear nerfs and the PVP trinket.  Best part is, Blizz finally fixed druids, and now people (rogues) are mad they are no longer free HK's, and they will be gimped again in short order.



> Dueling =/= pvp.



1v1 is a common occurance in PVP, so it is one part of PVP, a very important part.  Granted it isn't everything, but it's important.

Oh, here is a good vid on old PVP about a year and a half ago.  Good info on where we have came from:

Link removed


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 10, 2007)

Ding 70

sup shitty flying mount


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 10, 2007)

Draffut said:


> So you complain Pots are for pussies, and refuse to use the perfect trinket counter for our class. Warlocks arn;t the only classs that fears, so having the PVP trinket isn;t a bad idea.
> 
> But if you refuse to utalize 2 obvious counters to us, I have no reason to continue argueing with you. I cant help someone who refuses to help themselves. Also, what about otehr anti-fears like death wish?


 
I simply pointed out that there are better trinkets, and that trinkets can be down. Pots being for pussies in pvp [I say 'pvp', but I mean one on one, since that's what you're talking about] is a general truth and has nothing to do with warriors or locks.

Death wish is 'zerker stance. I already said that there is no reason for the warrior not to hop into it, but it's not like they run around in it, so you take that high ground opportunity - can't change stance while feared. Also, there is berserker rage for fear immunity.




> No, it doesn't. When it removes UA, they take no damage. This is the same with Ice Block, Pally Bubble, and anouther Warlocks Devour Magic. Atleast the Devour Magic and Rogue ones need to be fixed.


 
I agree, it probably should be fixed, though it still would only have a 10% chance to affect the rogue - but it's better than none. In the mage and pally case, they become immune, so it wouldn't matter. Still, it's not all downside, UA fucked my pally pretty hard. Not like I was a lock killer anyways.



> Rogues ruled the game since it's release. Warlocks got a short taste of victory when we got a Death Coil that didn't blow (it used to not fear, and be on a 10 minute cooldown) and Blizzard shortly fixed that with about 4 fear nerfs and the PVP trinket. Best part is, Blizz finally fixed druids, and now people (rogues) are mad they are no longer free HK's, and they will be gimped again in short order.


 
Rogues have never ruled the game. Clothies always thought so because they were on the back side of that circle, as was meant to be. My pally and my warrior trashed rogues like leather coated piles of dogshit all day. And hunters always have ripped them to shreds.

Lordy, but they did something to druids. The only complaint I have about it is that they do a tad too much damage in bearform [not sure on how that scales at 70, so it's not quite a complaint yet, more of a worry]. Everything else is fine, they needed a little fixin'.



> 1v1 is a common occurance in PVP, so it is one part of PVP, a very important part. Granted it isn't everything, but it's important.


 
One vs. one is for video pvp only. Sure it's fun, and there are different measures to be taken, of course, but it's not the reality of pvp. I know, I've had a rank 10 warrior, a rank 11 pally, and a rank 14 pally. The warrior was on a pve server, so I dont count it for much [took him over from a friend at level 17 xD], but the point is, at that level, it's all honor teams and hours. Nothing is about one on one and it almost never happens. So no, it's not a common occurance in 'pvp', but I will give you that once I had my claymore on my pally, I spent like a month running around in pugs trying to find them [one on one's], and dueling. Still got killed by shadow priests as often as not >_<

I did a lot of dueling and one vs. one and one vs. two and three, but that's seperate from 'pvp'. Pvp is quite similar to short burst raiding, really, and the only real issue is who is better organized. Oh, and gear. Makes alot bigger difference, and you'll notice it when your honor team is the c group because it's late saturday night and is geared at blue/t1 for the most part and you happen to run into a guild team in mostly t3 that your normal honor team usually beats. You think that it's going to be a bit more difficult than normal, then you get fucking trashed at the blacksmith, and you notice how big a difference the team's gear level makes. One person undergeared is fine, but when the average is t.5 against t3, you're fucked, and hard. It was great before cross server bg's and you had to just sit back and let that guild farm you all night because no one else was on xD Couldn't just wait for someone either, not after rank 12, or your ranking went to shit, especially with all of the fucks who blow the honor caps just to be assholes.



> Oh, here is a good vid on old PVP about a year and a half ago. Good info on where we have came from:
> 
> FOR REAL MEN ONLY


 
World of Roguecraft was shit and completely wrong. Mute should have just learned to play his fucking lock and quit crying. No one that's worth half a shit at pvp cries about imbalance, because they know who their easy meal is too. Check out PvPolzie2 on warcraftmovies, she shows a clip of gegon, her gnome mage buddy ripping three rogues before they can touch him, and he does it without a single crit.

Thing you have to understand is that when running a huge dps class is that you're a lot more destructible, and if you get jumped, your chances are a lot smaller than they would be if you ran a defensive or healing type. Locks last a bit longer than mages or rogues, but their dps is a bit less bursty, so it makes sense. Over that, rogues rock the clothie circle because they strike first. Usually that simple. Let a an ap/pompyro mage catch a rogue off gaurd and he'll likely be dead before he can think about how amazingly hard he got rocked.

My roomie had a rank 14 rogue at the same time I had my second pally, so I was pretty into the class.

I don't play anymore, as I've said, but I putter around on my roomie's [different one] warrior and mage some days. 'Tis why I even peeked my head in here xD


----------



## little nin (Feb 11, 2007)

looooooooool to that pic  
i lol'd


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Feb 11, 2007)

I really like Eye of the Storm. Why? Because it requires thinking. That's how I can clearly see who are the dumbasses on the Alliance. Here's a little rant/review:

Unlike other BGs (except Alterac Valley), there are two objectives on the road to victory. One involves capping the flag. The other involves capturing the towers.

This is the reason why EotS is dumbass-unfriendly and I'm sick of idiots thinking there's only one way to win. The biggest gripe I have with people in BGs right now are the one-sided mentality. "Let's capture all the towers!" is a great way to lose because then we pretty much cordially invite the other faction to capture the flags. I've been losing my entire day because people can't seem to get out of this mindset and that capturing the flags ALSO gain points! Amazing!

I tell them occasionally. I tell them alright. Of course, that only persuades a few people in the raid while the others continue to let flags fly by to the enemy faction's towers. Then, when the flag area is clearly undefended, nobody is there to take out the two remaining enemy defenders! Of course! Let's give them more flags!

If you go to EotS, do not be one of these guys. Please. I beg of you. I've won a few of the matches and that's because people actually knew the flag existed.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Feb 11, 2007)

Got TBC the other day and started a belf hunter. As a result ive fallen in love with both belfs and hunters. I see people on the game complaining all the time that they are two camp and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but to me, thats hilalrious.

On the pvp argument, I cant speak for lvl 70 (highest i have is a 30 tauren Shaman) but rememebr aswell that some players will just be better at the game than you are, regardless of what level you are. I dont see why people complain against a certain character type when that is the skill involved in pvp. Pick your target, hunt in groups etc.

Obviously one on one...your screwed  but even then its about how your opponent playsn his game, and you should always be able to pick holes in that. Thats the skill and thats where talent comes in on a game decided by levels.

Its also why i suck balls at pvp.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 12, 2007)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> I really like Eye of the Storm. Why? Because it requires thinking. That's how I can clearly see who are the dumbasses on the Alliance. Here's a little rant/review:
> 
> Unlike other BGs (except Alterac Valley), there are two objectives on the road to victory. One involves capping the flag. The other involves capturing the towers.
> 
> ...



for some reason i barely go on offense i just defending better

especially in
 WSG


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 12, 2007)

Uuuuuaaarrrgggghhh!!!!!

After 13 days, 2 hours, 56 minutes, and 28 seconds I am finally 70.

Time to actually play the game.


----------



## Sinicity (Feb 12, 2007)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> I really like Eye of the Storm. Why? Because it requires thinking. That's how I can clearly see who are the dumbasses on the Alliance. Here's a little rant/review:
> 
> Unlike other BGs (except Alterac Valley), there are two objectives on the road to victory. One involves capping the flag. The other involves capturing the towers.
> 
> ...



Hm...

I thought you had to have a tower to turn in a flag? So if they have all 4, opposing team can't turn in a flag?


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Feb 12, 2007)

Sinicity said:


> Hm...
> 
> I thought you had to have a tower to turn in a flag? So if they have all 4, opposing team can't turn in a flag?



It's not the question of whether or not a team gets all 4 because that almost never happens (ex. guild teams may have that occuring). Heck, any team who believes they can take four towers without being on Ventrilo and full raid gear is kididng themselves. It's the question of why the hell the team, with two or three towers, is cordially inviting the other faction to take the flags without any type of resistance.

I've just had another loss before I gave up. This time, the opposite happened. Took the flag with 15 people charging middle, but then half the game, we were down 1 tower for our team. Again, one-sided mentality is killing us and I don't know why the hell it's happening on Alliance more than Horde.


----------



## The Internet (Feb 12, 2007)

> Also, Druids can tank better then Paladins or *Warriors*




Please unsuscribe you're account


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm going to have to say that Warriors are best tanks overall because their threat generation is (or should be) much faster than the Druids or Paladins. Paladins, when facing a ton of mobs (let's say around 5 or more), are better than Warriors but their mitigation is still their main issue. Druids may have the best mitigation available (arguably next to Warriors'), although they're not as good in threat generation against Warriors or in AoE threat generation as Paladins. They are still very viable for tanking. However, there's one big benefit with Druid tanks; they don't sacrifice everything to be one.

One issue that produced a 30 page (or somewhere around that point) is that Feral Druids do not have to sacrifice EVERYTHING to be a tank. Ever since the Druid patch, most of their talents work for Cats and Bears thus they can PvP much more effectively than Warriors/Paladins who spec Protection. Not only that but Druid tanks may DPS very effectively whenever needed while the other two has to suffer with one role.

While Druids may not be the "best" tank available (I'll still give that to the Warriors), they are, at least, not sacrificing everything else just to be a meat shield. This game is about fun, and Druids may be unfairly spoiled when it comes to speccing for tanking. The major summative statement from the thread I've described above is the fact that Druids have a two-for-one deal while the other two classes are stuck with one. 

_It's like having cake, and eating it too._

In my personal experience, I would absolutely love to tank as a Paladin. However, there comes a point where I cannot stand being a useless pile of scrap in PvP (other than to stay alive...). I also sympathize for Protection Warriors because... well... they're just awful in PvP :/

In the best case scenerio, Blizzard will give Protection Paladins and Warriors at least some sort of PvP viability (owning melee classes as Prot Paladins do not count since I can do that as any Paladin spec). However, knowing Blizzard, they will not address this at all.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 13, 2007)

Good stuff, all truths.



> In the best case scenerio, Blizzard will give Protection Paladins and Warriors at least some sort of PvP viability (owning melee classes as Prot Paladins do not count since I can do that as any Paladin spec). However, knowing Blizzard, they will not address this at all.


 
Ah, glad someone else agrees that owning melee has nothing to do with pally spec, meaning that is not a viable excuse for the tree having no flexibility. Though, at least for the pally, there are a good number of useful general-application survivability tools midway up the prot tree, so you can spec full holy or ret and still want to take it halfway up in prot for those extra nicities [gaurdian's favor, imp. hoj, etc.]. Though they make you pay for it if you're ret by forcing several wasted talent point dumps into shield-type and related fields. 34/27/0 or 0/18/43 - is what I always decide on when playing with specs, so at least they make me want mid-prot in either case, unlike on my warrior. It's all or nothing, pure tanking. Tactical mastery, but that's a t1 talent, so it hardly counts.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 13, 2007)

Damn, rogues are realllly annoying now. Huge health with their new cloak spell :/


----------



## little nin (Feb 13, 2007)

i like nice short posts >_>

i havent played in ages


----------



## Draffut (Feb 13, 2007)

I guess ignorance is bliss Perspective, I have no reason to argue with someone who cant realise what is blantaly obvious.

On an unrelated note.  Killed King Maulgar with my friends guild this weekend, secodn night of attempts.  Not to bad of a fight, just kind of painful at the start.  got #2 on DPS, and his guild sat there tryign to say "well, he's a warlock and can DoT everythign at once".

Good stuff.

Finished my Karazhan key, and started runnign there with the same people.  Had some fun on the Curator.  Got him pretty low, but our lack of arcane resist wouldn't let us drop him.  we'll get him this week.

nothing else to report.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 13, 2007)

little nin said:


> i like nice short posts >_>
> 
> i havent played in ages



yeah it really annoys me how people make big ass posts like damn u don't have to type a fucking essay


DAMN


----------



## little nin (Feb 13, 2007)

^ lol

i havent read the long posts XD


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 13, 2007)

another reason i dont contribute here alot

yeah i said _contribute_ <<<big word =]


----------



## little nin (Feb 13, 2007)

big word = big post one day 

same reason i havent been here man lol


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 13, 2007)

It's called a debate guys.  Debates arise often when talking about something competitive in which people's opinions differ.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 13, 2007)

> I guess ignorance is bliss Perspective, I have no reason to argue with someone who cant realise what is blantaly obvious.


 
Ah, and what might that be, again?


----------



## The Internet (Feb 14, 2007)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> I'm going to have to say that Warriors are best tanks overall because their threat generation is (or should be) much faster than the Druids or Paladins. Paladins, when facing a ton of mobs (let's say around 5 or more), are better than Warriors but their mitigation is still their main issue. Druids may have the best mitigation available (arguably next to Warriors'), although they're not as good in threat generation against Warriors or in AoE threat generation as Paladins. They are still very viable for tanking. However, there's one big benefit with Druid tanks; they don't sacrifice everything to be one.
> 
> One issue that produced a 30 page (or somewhere around that point) is that Feral Druids do not have to sacrifice EVERYTHING to be a tank. Ever since the Druid patch, most of their talents work for Cats and Bears thus they can PvP much more effectively than Warriors/Paladins who spec Protection. Not only that but Druid tanks may DPS very effectively whenever needed while the other two has to suffer with one role.
> 
> ...



I had a prot spec pvp warrior, I was a fucking nightmare on the battlefield


----------



## shuinz (Feb 14, 2007)

Played WoW over the 2006-2007 Christmas holiday period, the new honour system really screws up the hardcore gimps who been getting MC attunement and what not. The the new expansion also screwed it up big time, but I quit wow already(wasted money on expansion though =[). Lock are imbalanced xD


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 14, 2007)

MC Attunement?...who the hell goes to MC anymore?

Also the PvP shuffle is really inconsequential for those who have been doing it for over a year, and have already obtained the rewards possible in the old system. The shuffle was needed in order to level the playing field, otherwise people who haven't even expeienced TBC content would be able to surpass those who were just heading to Outland.

As for right now...I checked out EotS once since hitting 70, since I've been busy getting attuned for instances, and finishing the Caverns of Time instances (since I completely forgot about it until last friday when I finally turned back on my guild Channel and they were looking for people for Durnholde).

You know what really sucks though? Getting Reop with Thrallmar...it is...the most boring thing I've done in this game after MC/BWL...but I gotta get this to be happy


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 14, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> MC Attunement?...who the hell goes to MC anymore?
> 
> Also the PvP shuffle is really inconsequential for those who have been doing it for over a year, and have already obtained the rewards possible in the old system. The shuffle was needed in order to level the playing field, otherwise people who haven't even expeienced TBC content would be able to surpass those who were just heading to Outland.
> 
> ...



actually what i mean he like wrote a damn essay about what he did  in WoW

anyways >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzzJx7IySS8<<<best mage ever


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 14, 2007)

Just ran Shattered Halls the other night, and we wiped 10million times. First it was the 6 mob pull in which we were clueless on how to down first, the it was Kargath; stupidass blade dance thing.

Even though that instance took me forever to finish, the fist still didn't drop, ugh.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 14, 2007)

> actually what i mean he like wrote a damn essay about what he did in WoW
> 
> anyways >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzzJx7IySS8<<<best mage ever


Nah, there are quite a few better. Check out gegon's stuff:




There's some others too, like Otherguy, and maybe Dreamdragon and Saerdna. Radikal too, but I don't think he has any public movies. [There are plenty of other awesome mages too, those are just some of the ones I know of offhand.]


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 14, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Just ran Shattered Halls the other night, and we wiped 10million times. First it was the 6 mob pull in which we were clueless on how to down first, the it was Kargath; stupidass blade dance thing.
> 
> Even though that instance took me forever to finish, the fist still didn't drop, ugh.



A lot of the endgame dungeons are insane, especially on Heroic I hear. My only advice is to find 4 other people in your guild who you work very well with, and that you know you can count on. Every member counts so do not think that having just one bad player is ok, you need 4 other players on par with yourself to get through most of these things. 

If you PuG then remember the names of some people that were pretty good. Loners, it is time for you to make friends again, and remember that a guildie will always choose an unguilded reliable friend over an anonymous guildmate.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 14, 2007)

shuinz said:


> Played WoW over the 2006-2007 Christmas holiday period, the new honour system really screws up the hardcore gimps who been getting MC attunement and what not. The the new expansion also screwed it up big time, but I quit wow already(wasted money on expansion though =[). Lock are imbalanced xD



LOL, more QQ for the locks.  Your tears taste like candy to me.

Fix Rogues. =)



> As for right now...I checked out EotS once since hitting 70, since I've been busy getting attuned for instances



How did you get into Eye of the Storm... dont you have to finish Serpentshrine Cavern to access the instance?  And dont you have to finish Karazhan/Magtheridon/Gruul to access there?

Unless you are referign to Botanic/Alcatraz/Mechinar.  Whish are alot of fun.

As for heroic instances, they are mostly pretty hard.  We have Heroic Durnholde down to a science now, so working on mastering Hellfire Ramparts and Slave Pens with guildies now.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 14, 2007)

Rogues don't nearly need a nerf. Neither do locks.

You have to view it from all perspectives: For instance, a good hunter would laugh in your face if you told him locks _or_ rogues were op. However, a mage might cry about rogues and a warrior about locks [even funnier is the fact that locks and rogues cry about each other]. Just like my pallies cried about shadow priests - I never thought for a second that they were op, though.

It's funny - if you had spent the last few months to a year in any of the other melee classes forums, you'd realize how much of a joke they [rogues] are in that circle. Were, really, since the warriors laughter came in big buckets from raid fury dps, which has been dramatically cut due to rage normalization. And since pally reckoning, which made rogues disintegrate on approach, has been turned into an actual tanking talent, not the melee-induced bomb it used to be. Which only makes it easy to kill them, and not simply hilarious.

Warriors could use a little bit of a surviability buff for pvp, but other than that, the classes are fine as is. Maybe a slight dps decrease for bears, nothing dramatic, [for pvp survavbility vs. kill balance purposes] - You'll never see a prot warrior or pally slapping out the numbers they can is all, but it doesn't bother me too much because I wouldn't pvp full prot anyways; it's just that some people would like to be able to. Still nothing major, and certainly nothing to merit a major nerf on any front.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 14, 2007)

who u think would win

warrior or rogue

i say warrior


----------



## Draffut (Feb 14, 2007)

Perspective said:


> Rogues don't nearly need a nerf. Neither do locks.



Who said nerf rogues?

I jsut think that something should exist that reliably breaks stunlock, that is availible to all players, since abotu 8 things break fear.  Warlock wise, giving our new Soulshatter spell viability in PVP, making it break any current stuns/slows would do the trick.

Also, since CloS seams to be concidered perfectly balanced, I wish for Deathcoil to be put on the same level.  It needs to have no mana cost, affect every Warrior/Hunter/Rogue/Feral Form Druid in a 40 yard range, and be lowered to a 1 minute cooldown.

That is all.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 14, 2007)

You can't say fix rogues, then say you don't want to nerf them, followed by detailed crying about how they're imbalanced and be taken seriously.

Trinkets break stuns for several classes, since you mentioned fear-breakers. Bubbles break stun for pallies. Blink does it for mages. Etc. I can get out of polymorph too =D

In any case, I've never been stunlocked to death on any of my characters, who happened to be all melee. Rogues were intentionally made to kill you clothie-kind, sorry for you luck. Still doesn't make them need a nerf, or you a buff - the kill circles are intentional.

Or, I could go on and on about how shadow priests are fine as long as blizzard gives pallies deathknight form. Which is, of course, ridiculous, and doesn't prove any imbalance whatsoever =/


----------



## Draffut (Feb 14, 2007)

Perspective said:


> You can't say fix rogues, then say you don't want to nerf them, followed by detailed crying about how they're imbalanced and be taken seriously.



I say "fix Warriors" But I dont want them nerfed at all.  on the contrary, I believe they need a significant buff.

And I dont see how I was "crying" at all.  I gave two speciifc sugestions for fixing balance between Rogues and Warlocks, by slightly buffing warlocks.  which in no way is nerfign rogues.  Hell, I didn't ask for a single thign to change about rogues.  I jsut  asked for them to be fixed.

But please imagine i said thigns i never did more.



> Trinkets break stuns for several classes, since you mentioned fear-breakers. Bubbles break stun for pallies. Blink does it for mages. Etc. I can get out of polymorph too =D



A few classes can break stuns with trinkets, a few can break stuns with class abiltiies.  but 3-4 have no stun breaking mechanics.  Why is that?  Many have abilities that break fears, all have trinkets, some multiple, that break fears, some races break fears.

You yourself said earlier how it was stupid to have to have the PVP trinket on when a warlock could jump you, then you say here that a couple classes have a trinket counter to Stuns.  which the trinkets are even rarer, and availibl to less classes.  Hipocrisy at its finest.

Atleast with Fears all classes have the option to equip the counter to it, and if they dont, thta is thier own fault.  A number of classes dont get this option with stunlocks.  we just have to bend over, becuase of our lack of any defensive mechanic.



> In any case, I've never been stunlocked to death on any of my characters, who happened to be all melee. Rogues were intentionally made to kill you clothie-kind, sorry for you luck. Still doesn't make them need a nerf, or you a buff - the kill circles are intentional.



If you have never been stunlocked to death, you have not fought any rogue worth his salt.  Pally bubble? vanish, come back later and stunlock them dead again.  Stealth is an amazing abiltiy that some rogues (i guess the ones you face) seam to underestimate.



> Or, I could go on and on about how shadow priests are fine as long as blizzard gives pallies deathknight form. Which is, of course, ridiculous, and doesn't prove any imbalance whatsoever =/



I dont see how this has any relivance.  As soon as a Shadow Priest can tank as well as a Paladin, I can see a Paladin gettign some "Death Knight" form.

Add onto the fact that Deaht Knight has no real relivance to Paladins in thier current state in the game., unless now undead can become Paldins, and have sole access to this ability.


----------



## asuramakinaruto (Feb 15, 2007)

I think this games is cool!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 15, 2007)

Perspective said:


> You can't say fix rogues, then say you don't want to nerf them, followed by detailed crying about how they're imbalanced and be taken seriously.
> 
> Trinkets break stuns for several classes, since you mentioned fear-breakers. Bubbles break stun for pallies. Blink does it for mages. Etc. I can get out of polymorph too =D
> 
> ...



what class are u in WoW?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Extra long, tagged for you non readers_ 






Draffut said:


> I say "fix Warriors" But I dont want them nerfed at all. on the contrary, I believe they need a significant buff.


 
Don't strawman, you were specifically speaking of nerfing rogues, or the worse cry, tinged with th bitter sarcasm of children - "then make me stronger".



> And I dont see how I was "crying" at all. I gave two speciifc sugestions for fixing balance between Rogues and Warlocks, by slightly buffing warlocks. which in no way is nerfign rogues. Hell, I didn't ask for a single thign to change about rogues. I jsut asked for them to be fixed.


 
Fix equals change, a change which you want made by giving locks more power? Come, don't be ridiculous, you are very clearly crying "unfair". 

It'd still be a nerf if your buff took away their ability to murder your face.



> A few classes can break stuns with trinkets, a few can break stuns with class abiltiies. but 3-4 have no stun breaking mechanics. Why is that? Many have abilities that break fears, all have trinkets, some multiple, that break fears, some races break fears.


 
Warriors and pallies can break fear [and now rogues], Pallies and mages can break stun. Pallies can break any cc - bubble or blessing of sacrifice [<3] if there's more than one person, so really just mages breaking stuns and warriors and rogues breaking fears, right? You should still be able to murder warriors, just as rogues should be able to still murder mages. Leaving the fact that rogues kill you, which, as I keep pointing out, they are supposed to be able to do in the first place.



> You yourself said earlier how it was stupid to have to have the PVP trinket on when a warlock could jump you, then you say here that a couple classes have a trinket counter to Stuns. which the trinkets are even rarer, and availibl to less classes. Hipocrisy at its finest.


 
Not quite, you context king, you. See, I was countering your trinket argument, first of all, by pointing out that the same pvp trinkets break stuns for some classes. Secondly, I didn't say it wa stupid, I said there are better trinkets. This means that overall, there are trinkets with more usefulness. Who has the insignia and sees a lock coming without switching trinkets? Not I, but still yet, there is the equip cooldown, which means you've got more than enough time to waste your cc. Hell, I was a trinket whore, engineer that I was, so it was quite likely that you could run up on me with a death ray on [for making fun of shamans] and imminently fearable. Also, check below and see how rare the trinkets are, and how many less classes they are available to.




> Atleast with Fears all classes have the option to equip the counter to it, and if they dont, thta is thier own fault. A number of classes dont get this option with stunlocks. we just have to bend over, becuase of our lack of any defensive mechanic.


 
Druid, Paladin, Priest, Warrior, Shaman, Hunter break stuns with insignia of the alliance/horde.

Druid, Rogue, Warlock, Mage, Priest, Paladin break fears with it, putting it at six each.

[Note the neither Rogues, _nor_ locks can break stuns...]

Your argument would be a lit better if it consisted of simply - "Man, I wish my pvp trinket broke stun." to which I'd respond "haha, that's what you get for murdering my paladins 66% of the time. Sucks though, I wish I had an anti- manaburn trinket and class silence [now that paladins are the only class without one] ". I wouldn't say I needed them to make it fair because the classes that are supposed to kill me usually do, though. Wishes have nothing to do with what I think should actually happen, which is, for the most part, nothing at all. See, I realize that some things are supposed to be able to kill me a lot easier than others, or than I can kill them, and that there would be a great imbalance if you took those things away. The game would also suck a lot more if I never fought anything I wasn't worried about rocking my face off. Again, the kill circle is intentional, and good.

Figure this out please: Rogues are supposed to kill you. It doesn't mean that you need something to make you better. 



> If you have never been stunlocked to death, you have not fought any rogue worth his salt. Pally bubble? vanish, come back later and stunlock them dead again. Stealth is an amazing abiltiy that some rogues (i guess the ones you face) seam to underestimate.


 
You're silly, you know that? You remember when I told you my roomie had a rank 14 rogue, right? You think we didn't play out in front of IF all the time after we finished our grinds? Never been stunlocked to death. I put on rogue killing expositions with guildie rogues out there on occassion. Ten, fifteen, twenty kills in a row, rogues all minimum rank ten, sporting anything from the old school 3/bf-5/ns to full dd to 3 peices of BS [I quit before we had finished clearing naxx]. Never been stunlocked to death. Prep rogues too, so I'll do you one better - vanish, come back, prep, vanish again. They can't vanish out of a stun, so they died. Over and over again like tiny combat cows just waiting to be reckoning burgers. Thistle teas, blind powders, bandages, potions and all. [re-stealhing doesn't mean a lot against a pally, except for to get the hell away, even ap/crit geared and ret build, I could keep rank one consecrate constantly on the ground for no mana loss. Also, try using mob trinkets, they have a great tendency to fuck rogues up.]

You've obviously never played a pally. Or a rogue.



> I dont see how this has any relivance. As soon as a Shadow Priest can tank as well as a Paladin, I can see a Paladin gettign some "Death Knight" form.
> 
> Add onto the fact that Deaht Knight has no real relivance to Paladins in thier current state in the game., unless now undead can become Paldins, and have sole access to this ability.


 
It doesn't have any relevance, which was my point - thank you. I was pointing out that because just you're sad about CloS doesn't mean you should get a big old double buff, tailored to just how much you want to be the winner.

I tell you what, this mage I play on gets murdered by rogues constantly, and they even slip my spells and restealth. I think they should give blizzard a 10 second stun effect. And make it instacast, a la consecration, rather than chanelled. Oh, and give cone of cold a disorient effect like dragon's breath, along with, say...double damage. I bet I could murder rogues with that. Then we'll both be happy.

Also, since you liked mute's world of roguecraft, check out world of paladincraft. Not that it's a good representation of pallies anymore than roguecraft was of rogues, but it makes me giggle. 

Mute running around killing underleveled, undergeared, and underskilled kids who played like they bought their characters off ebay was supposed to make rogues seem overpowered - like any other class in the game couldn't do the same. I'll take his grey weapons one better: I've seen mages do it naked. Still not overpowered or imbalanced. I laughed heartily.

Poor guy was just mad that he didn't pick the "I win" class. A lot of people are, then they grind to rank 14 [or used to, anyways  ] and realize that, oh my god, no one else did either. They might also realize it up front, or after running an alt or two of different classes.











> what class are u in WoW?


 
Of my own, a warrior and two paladins. 

I've spent a lot of weeks on a rogue [helping my roomie grind to rank 14], and a mage, as well as another warrior. Spent a little bit on a druid and a priest.


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Feb 15, 2007)

I dunno WoW is a hard game to stop playing although the only part i hate about it is the end game. I dunno how stupid you have to be to play so many extra hours getting "uber" items before you realise all you have gained is a tiny bit of data. You got to lvl 60(before BC) turn the game off and be happy. You won jackhole start a new character. 

I played a Warrior and shaman until cap before i unshackled myself from the World of warcraft and after my semester is done plan to return in the burning cursade but, unless the end game gets more intriguing i doubt i will play past reaching the cap and every dugeon completed atleast once if i feel the need to go through that.


----------



## Sinicity (Feb 15, 2007)

mm....i hate all this "OMG NERF (INSERT CLASS HERE)"

Blizz made each class to be special in its own way.

If you wanted to dominate and kill others, go reroll warlock or magie or shammy.

if you wanted to be a team player go be a priest or druid or pally

if you wanted to be in the front of action, go be a rogue or warrior or iono

but anyways..

ARENA IS TOMORROW, WOOOOOOTT


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Feb 16, 2007)

Sinicity said:


> shammy.



Playing a Shaman for 2 years, I can safely say they're probably way too gimped to be considered one of the "top tier" PvP classes _as of now_. They were amazing in the beginning of the game (remember "NERF SHAMANS" threads?) but they deteriorated as others began to scale at a faster rate than them. They're merely a joke now or at least an Earth Shock bot. Mages, Warlocks, and Hunters are definitely the top tiered classes right now.

I finally got into a perfect EotS game which completely murdered the Horde. We didn't let a single flag past the middle for them and grabbed all of them. The entire game, with excellent defenses, consisted of 2 towers per faction, but the Alliance took all the flags to give us a 2000-900 victory. This is how to win at EotS, folks.

Time to lose the next 10 games!


----------



## Angelush (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 17, 2007)

Does anyone have good strats for Shattere Halls?

Everytime I run it, we wipe like 10million times. Especially on Kargath.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 17, 2007)

i took few screenshots but where do the screenshots go after u take one?


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 17, 2007)

Gear dependent classes (rogues, warriors, hunters, etc)
Are naturally going to be at a some what disadvantage when they aren't dawning epic equipment.

They may suck right now but wait until you see some running about in tier 4+. It will be like the horrors of epic'd out fury warriors...

Edit:
Windows Vista makes my computer hawt!... and makes WOW latency lower!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 17, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> Gear dependent classes (*rogues, warriors, hunters, etc)*
> Are naturally going to be at a some what disadvantage when they aren't dawning epic equipment.
> 
> They may suck right now but wait until you see some running about in tier 4+. It will be like the horrors of epic'd out fury warriors...
> ...



once im done wit my pallie ima roll a tauren warrior or should i lvl my dwarf hunter?


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Feb 18, 2007)

CANNONMAN said:


> once im done wit my pallie ima roll a tauren warrior or should i lvl my dwarf hunter?



Warriors fail...I highly suggest you play a hunter. A feral druid/prot pally can out-tank a prot warrior on multiple mobs, on a single mob though, such as a boss, the warrior still wins.

A fury warrior gets outdone by rouges, hunters, or any DPS class for that matter.

An arms warrior will get owned by a paladin, rogue with the first hit, druid.

Any warrior gets serisoly destroyed by a caster class. Mostly a mage or warlock.

This is, of course, assuming the gear is the same, and skill level is equal.



> i took few screenshots but where do the screenshots go after u take one?



In the WoW folder, which is under program files, which is under my computer.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2007)

Me, 70 priest, and my RL friend, 70 Warlock, achieved our weekly Arena Rating goal in the 2v2 bracket tonight.  I have to say that I am enjoying the arenas a lot so far.  It's Warcraft and it's an MMO so it is still gear dependent, but I feel that the arenas require soooo much more skill than BGs do.  Unless you get a full WSG pre made going or something, but sometimes even those just end up to be turtle fests.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 20, 2007)

First day of WoW!

..

Wow. 
I think I'm addicted.. NOOOOOO. ;_;

Level 9 noob mage.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, up to Netherspite in Karazhan as of tonight.

Very interestign and intricate fight.  Probobly my favorite to date.  Some of the bosses in Karazhan are crazy fun (Shade of Aran) some are stupid (Curator) but overall I am liking the instance.

Shattered Halls strats?  Bring a mage and have him double sheep casters.  Warlock/Hunter can CC anouther.  The bosses are easy in there, compared to the trash.


----------



## Liengod (Feb 20, 2007)

Are any of you Horde on Auchindoun? :3

My guild finished clearing Karazhan last night hopefully. Otherwise they're still on Nightbane and Prince Malchezaar.


----------



## General Mustang (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm really getting sick of me not being able to quit. I mean, i'm sick of it all! Leveling pisses me off(I can't stop >.<)

Updated Characters List:

Night Elf Priest: 70
Night Elf Rogue: 67
Undead Warrior: 60(not leveling him)
Blood Elf Rogue: 34

Anyone here on any of these servers(there all PvE):
Tanaris
Shadowsong
Whisperwind
Draka


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 20, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> Are any of you Horde on Auchindoun? :3
> 
> My guild finished clearing Karazhan last night hopefully. Otherwise they're still on Nightbane and Prince Malchezaar.



Hey I'm from Auchindoun.

My level 70 Undead Rogue is named Duy, hit me up sometimes if you wanna run some instances. I would love to run Shattered Halls or Arcatraz; I really need one of those MH fists.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 20, 2007)

I just started last night.  Level 6 Hunter.


----------



## Liengod (Feb 20, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hey I'm from Auchindoun.
> 
> My level 70 Undead Rogue is named Duy, hit me up sometimes if you wanna run some instances. I would love to run Shattered Halls or Arcatraz; I really need one of those MH fists.



Nicee, My priest is only 61 as of now. School has been destroying me the name is Aldo. In the future I'm up for some instances though.

@Evil Shadow X

I was Aldex 60 Priest on Whisperwind with Morality until they jumped on the server transfer.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 20, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> I'm really getting sick of me not being able to quit. I mean, i'm sick of it all! Leveling pisses me off(I can't stop >.<)
> 
> Updated Characters List:
> 
> ...



stop being a carebear and play a pvp server

oh and BTW im thinking of making a feral druid to play with my friend on illidan server


----------



## Znith (Feb 21, 2007)

oh man
been playing burning crusade for so long
bloody addictive


----------



## General Mustang (Feb 21, 2007)

TipTockDrop said:


> stop being a carebear and play a pvp server
> 
> oh and BTW im thinking of making a feral druid to play with my friend on illidan server



Carebear? Just cause I like to get good gear and weps and not kill other people im a carebear? :amazed


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 21, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> Carebear? Just cause I like to get good gear and weps and not kill other people im a carebear? :amazed



Its more rewarding when you get that nice gear and then see what it does on unknowning victims just wandering by.

But then again, the same can happen to you but hey it builds character. Lots of character... Maybe a little too much character.

God I hate Stranglethorn.


----------



## General Mustang (Feb 21, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> Its more rewarding when you get that nice gear and then see what it does on unknowning victims just wandering by.
> 
> But then again, the same can happen to you but hey it builds character. Lots of character... Maybe a little too much character.
> 
> God I hate Stranglethorn.



I love stranglethorn


----------



## little nin (Feb 21, 2007)

so my accounts been frozen,  why? 

but i cant be bothered to pay it


----------



## EonNinja (Feb 21, 2007)

I PLAY, I just got my Burning Crusade.... about..... a week ago?
well it is crazy fun, was nice getting back to my Night Elf Druid, and I got tons of other characters, and... yeah 
so fun, my server is,
Mannoroth
and.... well that is my main server 
WoW is amazing O.O''


----------



## General Mustang (Feb 21, 2007)

little nin said:


> so my accounts been frozen,  why?
> 
> but i cant be bothered to pay it



You have to pay for it, then it wont be frozen.


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 21, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> I love stranglethorn



You havent experienced STV like a person on a PvP server. Its even worse on the horde. Every god damn person attacks you and its usually someone whos 5+ levels then you are. Soutshore is really bad too. Horde got it so bad.

I must say though it offers an entirely different aspect to the game. Danger from not only mobs but people as well is so much fun.


----------



## General Mustang (Feb 21, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> You havent experienced STV like a person on a PvP server. Its even worse on the horde. Every god damn person attacks you and its usually someone whos 5+ levels then you are. Soutshore is really bad too. Horde got it so bad.
> 
> I must say though it offers an entirely different aspect to the game. Danger from not only mobs but people as well is so much fun.



Who said i never played a PvP server? My UD Warrior was on a PvP before I transfered him


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Feb 21, 2007)

Had an experience today that really got me angry >=|

I was bidding on pathfinder Hat of the Bear at the AH, it provides a +9 stamina and +9 strength and looks pretty smexy at that.

Later on i saw someone say in the general chat 'who's bidding on Pathfinder Hat of The Bear' so i said me, thinking maybe it was the seller and he was gonna give me some info, instead i got a whisper of a guy.

What did he want? He started berating me over bidding ont his item, saying it wasnt meant for hunters, i dont need strength, i shouldnt be bidding blah blah blah. I stopped arguing with him over why i wanted the +9 strength (i do admit its not essential for hunters, but it depends on how you play your game) and asked him why he was so bothered bout it. The answer? He wants it for his twink (its a lvl 29 helm).

Where does this greedy little fucker get off having a go at me for bidding on an item that i want at the AH, purely because he wants to give it to an alt that he probably will rarely play on. If he wants it, fine, outbid me on the AH and we'll see how much we both want it, fair play to him and all that, but to whisper people and be annoying/rude about something thats perfectly and squarly within the rules of the game is absolutely beyond me.

A snippet from the convo:

Abuelo (me): I can do what i want, if you want it, outbid me
Imbabeast: Fine, but i can push this upto 20g
Abuelo: cool, then ill be laughing all the way to the next item.

Anyway, i added him to my friends list, waited till he was offline, went to the Ah and bid 10 silver more than him. Ha.

/rantkai


----------



## Draffut (Feb 22, 2007)

Progress check:  Guild took down Nightbane!  My first night attmepting him, and was down on the second attempt.

Only thing left to kill in ther enow is Illhoof, sicne he got ALOT stronger in the patch last week....

Like he is insane now.  We dropped him easy before... and he just whipped us like a bunch of schoolgirls... well, hopwrfully we will have him by the next reset.... got 5 days to drop him, and Gruul!

Shikamaru, if anyone gives you shit like that, say "Dont tell me how to play my clas,, and I wonmt tell youhow to play yours"

If he continues giving you crap, open a ticket, and he will get a 3 day ban for harrassment.  I have gotten probobly a dozen people temp. banned for harrassment alone.  It works wonders.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 22, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> You havent experienced STV like a person on a PvP server. Its even worse on the horde. Every god damn person attacks you and its usually someone whos 5+ levels then you are. Soutshore is really bad too. Horde got it so bad.
> 
> I must say though it offers an entirely different aspect to the game. Danger from not only mobs but people as well is so much fun.


Feel ya. Had two rogues and two druids for 2 days there, I bet someone gave them my coords :/

...Oh, and I wonder how fucknuts expects us to give them free food and water when the prices on Tome of Conjure Water IX and Food VIII is insane. I bought it from AH, was really insane price 4 people in the guild also wanted it. Later ended up with the priest and I was like "1g, you probably got enough anyway selling that tome for so much" and he just dc'd so conveniently.


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 22, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Progress check:  Guild took down Nightbane!  My first night attmepting him, and was down on the second attempt.
> 
> Only thing left to kill in ther enow is Illhoof, sicne he got ALOT stronger in the patch last week....
> 
> ...


Or you could save yourself the trouble by typing /ignore "jackass".

I personally hate using the mods to fix little "harassment" quarrels.

Besides, I would like to be able to freely swear at random fucktards that do indeed do not know how to play their class.

Oh for your information. Even though mr jack off was being a dick you were indeed wasting your money. Str is your least important stat for a hunter.

You should of been looking for Agi/Sta items. Fuck those bids as well with items. You'll level out of it in a few days and probably find something better.

Int and Spr are also very essential due to how a hunter will burn through mana fast and you'll need the spirit and mana to keep your top dps going.

This is coming from someone who knows a lot about hunters since for the longest time a hunter was my main character.

Im also very knowledgable about other classes as well so just cause my main isnt one doesnt mean Im totally ignorant of their capabilities. To be good at pvp you must understand every other class as well.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Feb 22, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> Or you could save yourself the trouble by typing /ignore "jackass".
> 
> I personally hate using the mods to fix little "harassment" quarrels.
> 
> ...



Not so, although strenght may not be -as- important, it was my only base stat. Regardless of how essential it is toa  particular class, the stat still has to be in some kind of relation to the others. I alos melee a lot, if only to mix it up occasionaly. I play WoW for fun, i dont care about what class/race strategies are or number crunching. Thats for people who play differently.

At the end of the day, it doesnt matter if the item gave a +9 Spirit and +9 Arcane spells, if i want to buy it, i have every right to, and not be complained at by some little fuckhead, when all he has to do is simply outbid me.

And Spirirt/Intelelct is only important for a hunter 40+ at the min im 31 and never exprienced a problem with my mana supplies in the slightest.

I won the item though so its all good =D


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 22, 2007)

hey ive been wondering why can't blizz. allow paladins to dual weild?


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 22, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> Not so, although strenght may not be -as- important, it was my only base stat. Regardless of how essential it is toa  particular class, the stat still has to be in some kind of relation to the others. I alos melee a lot, if only to mix it up occasionaly. I play WoW for fun, i dont care about what class/race strategies are or number crunching. Thats for people who play differently.
> 
> At the end of the day, it doesnt matter if the item gave a +9 Spirit and +9 Arcane spells, if i want to buy it, i have every right to, and not be complained at by some little fuckhead, when all he has to do is simply outbid me.
> 
> ...



I got a 65 hunter and str is his only base stat. I hope you dont get melee wpns that have a proc of some sort as well.

I just really hope you didnt spend 20g on that item.

Well whatever floats you boat but Im telling you, melee maybe fun and all but its going to bite you in the ass if your not playing your class right.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Feb 22, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> I got a 65 hunter and str is his only base stat. I hope you dont get melee wpns that have a proc of some sort as well.
> 
> I just really hope you didnt spend 20g on that item.
> 
> Well whatever floats you boat but Im telling you, melee maybe fun and all but its going to bite you in the ass if your not playing your class right.



Whats proc?

Noo, i bought it for 2g which is barely noticable at the min. Im suprised about your strength at that level, what do you do when a mob catches you off guard or swamps you or something?

I dont know what to do about my pet at the min, his armour rating is 3478 but he just isnt holding aggro, its very annoying


----------



## General Mustang (Feb 22, 2007)

TipTockDrop said:


> hey ive been wondering why can't blizz. allow paladins to dual weild?



Cause if they duel weild they won't be good! *sarcasum*. I don't know, I say they should allow them


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Feb 22, 2007)

TipTockDrop said:


> hey ive been wondering why can't blizz. allow paladins to dual weild?



Because it would over power things like Seal of Wisdom and Seal of Light. Also there aren't that many people that want it so theres not enough to convince Blizzard.


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 23, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> Whats proc?
> 
> Noo, i bought it for 2g which is barely noticable at the min. Im suprised about your strength at that level, what do you do when a mob catches you off guard or swamps you or something?
> 
> I dont know what to do about my pet at the min, his armour rating is 3478 but he just isnt holding aggro, its very annoying



Easy I wing clip the mob and kite its sorry ass around as I kill it. Also if counter attack ever pops thats instant immobility for the mob/player. The key when your in melee combat as a hunter is to get out of it as quick as possible and back into your ranged combat to unless your class's full potential.

A proc weapon is a weapon that has some sort of special ability for example my paladin has a weapon called Witchfury which has a special ability that it has a chance to send a shadow bolt of like 150 damage to my target. Things like these are totally useless for hunters simply because meleeing is a huge weak point for the class, but you do have abilities to help you get out of it. Raptor Strike and Mongoose Bite are really only useful to blow real quickly for an little extra damage in the few swings you'll be unleashing in melee combat.

Strength is completely useless because your really only buffing your dps by like .8 of a dps point with 9 str. Whoopdee fucking doo. You know how much damage that adds per hit? Like 1-3 damage to your overall damage. Thats not going to make a real difference if your only in your melee range for 5 seconds. With a 3 second speed weapon you only got 1 hit in there or maybe 2 and you've managed to improve your 2 hits by 6 damage compared to the already 10 ranged shots you've already unleashed on your opponent.

Your pet shouldnt be breaking aggro at the moment. I know you do learn a rank of growl at L30, so thats probably your problem. Your pet's atk power is also affected by your ranged atk power(which is only increased by agility, and intellect if you got the talent) and that can increase its aggro capabilities.

My pet breaks aggro all the time but since I can kite 4 mobs at once its not much of an issue for myself.

For a good quick test to see for yourself. Go duel a rogue full melee. See how long you last. Then duel him and try try to kite his ass around and stick to your ranged advantage.

Str to hunters is like intellect to warriors. Its completely useless. If you wanted to try melee I suggest trying out a warrior, rogue, paladin, or shaman.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 23, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> Whats proc?
> 
> Noo, i bought it for 2g which is barely noticable at the min. Im suprised about your strength at that level, what do you do when a mob catches you off guard or swamps you or something?
> 
> I dont know what to do about my pet at the min, his armour rating is 3478 but he just isnt holding aggro, its very annoying


l2p

I hope you learned your lesson.  That is one reason why it doesn't say who is outbidding you.  And btw strength is completely useless for hunters when agility does the same thing and so much more.  Agility for hunters gives Ranged AP, Crit, dodge, armor, and even melee AP.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 23, 2007)

whts up with this nerf druids threads?
i hate people when the say nerf _____ its annoying as hell

remember the days when noone would pick druids and people use to say "BUFFDRUIDSBLIZZARD" but now its "NERFDRUIDSTHEYTANKBETTERTHANWARRIORS"

why do warriors even care that druids can tank better than them?

now im hearing thid espesically from mages.."CATFORMHASMOREDPSTHANUS...NERF!"

i wish every player that call for nerfs would just...

*L2P*

EDIT:
i cant believe blizzard actually listened to the nerf complainers

since druids got nerfed,priested got nerfed,warriors got buffed and shamans got buffed a little nobody should be complaining for awhile and what i mean awhile i mean FOREVER


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 24, 2007)

saving thread from second page


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 24, 2007)

TipTockDrop said:


> whts up with this nerf druids threads?
> i hate people when the say nerf _____ its annoying as hell
> 
> remember the days when noone would pick druids and people use to say "BUFFDRUIDSBLIZZARD" but now its "NERFDRUIDSTHEYTANKBETTERTHANWARRIORS"
> ...



BITCH GOT NERFED!

seriously though, druids are not supposed to be the best at everything.  if they were the best at everything then everyone would just roll druid

and quit your QQing because priests have definitely gotten it worse than anyone else out there atm.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 24, 2007)

Something weird happened to me.  I was in the middle of the street in Brill, no monsters or anyway to die.  So I go back to my iTunes for a bit and I get back in the game to find out, I died.  

Can anyone explain why I died for no reason?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 24, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> BITCH GOT NERFED!
> 
> seriously though, druids are not supposed to be the best at everything.  if they were the best at everything then everyone would just roll druid
> 
> and quit your QQing because priests have definitely gotten it worse than anyone else out there atm.



im not QQing im just saying that blizzard should'veb just nerfed druids not priest

but seriously i dont know why the priest are acting like bitchs and saying "OMGPRIESTGOTNERFED../quitWoW"


----------



## little nin (Feb 25, 2007)

druids really arent the best at everything if u ask me...my balance druid would never come close to matching a mage crit


----------



## KuKu (Feb 25, 2007)

I have played officially in GW and WoW and believe me, WoW is better.


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 25, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Something weird happened to me.  I was in the middle of the street in Brill, no monsters or anyway to die.  So I go back to my iTunes for a bit and I get back in the game to find out, I died.
> 
> Can anyone explain why I died for no reason?



Should of checked your combat log and you would of known.

You were probably pvp enabled for the time being and some alliance guy came up and killed you.


----------



## Taffer (Feb 25, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Something weird happened to me.  I was in the middle of the street in Brill, no monsters or anyway to die.  So I go back to my iTunes for a bit and I get back in the game to find out, I died.
> 
> Can anyone explain why I died for no reason?



What level were you ? In Goldshire on my sever, Rogues frequently pay a visit to pvp enabled low levels. However if none of this fits in with your character, then i haven't got a clue  

I in turn have a question about an odd incident that happened in the crossroads. I was watching a duel between a Blood Elf and a Tauren. The Blood Elf won the duel. Suddenly, one of the crossroads guards came up and killed her   (she was low level and did instantly). 

Anyone know why this happened ?


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 25, 2007)

TipTockDrop said:


> but seriously i dont know why the priest are acting like bitchs and saying "OMGPRIESTGOTNERFED../quitWoW"


It's not so much that we (priests) got nerfed, it's just that once TBC was implemented our damage barely even changes from 60-70 while all the other classes become vastly stronger.  All I know is that pre-TBC there wasn't a single class out there I couldn't beat and now, even though everyone has about the same level of gear, I am no longer the man I used to be.

I'm not going to cry about it because I just went Holy/Disc spec for my arena teams, but I feel sorry for those priests out there who want to be shadow nowadays.


Hokage Naruto said:


> Something weird happened to me.  I was in the middle of the street in Brill, no monsters or anyway to die.  So I go back to my iTunes for a bit and I get back in the game to find out, I died.
> 
> Can anyone explain why I died for no reason?


iTunes killed you obviously noob


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 25, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> It's not so much that we (priests) got nerfed, it's just that once TBC was implemented our damage barely even changes from 60-70 while all the other classes become vastly stronger.  All I know is that pre-TBC there wasn't a single class out there I couldn't beat and now, even though everyone has about the same level of gear, I am no longer the man I used to be.
> 
> I'm not going to cry about it because I just went Holy/Disc spec for my arena teams, but I feel sorry for those priests out there who want to be shadow nowadays.
> 
> iTunes killed you obviously noob



i don't know why they even got nerfed because pries were always the underrated class.
Now there useless because paladins and druids can more better then them
but its still no reason to quit WoW

if you want to quit WoW don't post it on a forum that your quit WoW because blizzard nerfed them.

They act like Blizzard is going to buff them...that would just plain stupid

and BTW paladins got nerfed and you see me complaining


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 25, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> It's not so much that we (priests) got nerfed, it's just that once TBC was implemented our damage barely even changes from 60-70 while all the other classes become vastly stronger.  All I know is that pre-TBC there wasn't a single class out there I couldn't beat and now, even though everyone has about the same level of gear, I am no longer the man I used to be.
> 
> I'm not going to cry about it because I just went Holy/Disc spec for my arena teams, but I feel sorry for those priests out there who want to be shadow nowadays.
> 
> iTunes killed you obviously noob



i don't know why they even got nerfed because pries were always the underrated class.
Now there useless because paladins and druids can more better then them
but its still no reason to quit WoW

if you want to quit WoW don't post it on a forum that your quit WoW because blizzard nerfed them.

They act like Blizzard is going to buff them...that would just plain stupid

and BTW paladins got nerfed and you see me complaining

noob priests riot>>>> here <<<


----------



## Razza (Feb 26, 2007)

Sooooo.... Who here's been into Karazahn yet?


----------



## Crowe (Feb 26, 2007)

*sigh* they raised the price on the arena items...whyw!??!?!!? why?!?! 

Might as well go for Stormcaller now that I can't get the Gladiator spellblade. Anyone know where to farm rep for Thrallmar other then Shattered halls when you're 70? I'm just 2k into Honored and I need to get exalted to get that blade. I'm only getting 10 rep for the hellfire fortifications. Frustrating.


----------



## General Mustang (Feb 26, 2007)

Onrik said:


> Sooooo.... Who here's been into Karazahn yet?



My priest's guild is almost ready for it  I've been lving my Blood Elves until then. Just got my rogue to 40 last nite


----------



## Draffut (Feb 26, 2007)

TipTockDrop said:


> whts up with this nerf druids threads?
> i hate people when the say nerf _____ its annoying as hell
> 
> remember the days when noone would pick druids and people use to say "BUFFDRUIDSBLIZZARD" but now its "NERFDRUIDSTHEYTANKBETTERTHANWARRIORS"
> ...



Because most people make warriors for thier tankign ability in instances.  If you make anouther class that can tank BETTER then warriors in most situations, and in the same talent spec do incredible melee DPS (whcih warriors cant do defensive spec) and also have the option of switchig nto ranged damage or healing.  It makes warriors 100% useless.

And if you want to yell about the 1 day change of "Druids suck!" to "Druids are OP!"  Warlocks had the same thing happen to them when we got a Deathcoil that didn;t blow.



> now im hearing thid espesically from mages.."CATFORMHASMOREDPSTHANUS...NERF!"
> 
> i wish every player that call for nerfs would just...
> 
> ...



You are right, you can as much DPS as Rogues/Mages, tank better then Warriors, and Heal better then priests, all in one class.  That is not a matter of Lrn2Ply, it's a matter of a class which was aspoed to be able to switch from being the second best at EVERYTHING at once, to becoming the #1 at EVERYTHING at once.



Onrik said:


> Sooooo.... Who here's been into Karazahn yet?



I have, completed, got the part of my attunment for Serpentshrine caverns.

Now we just have to stop getting pwnt by Gruul...



Hokage Naruto said:


> Something weird happened to me.  I was in the middle of the street in Brill, no monsters or anyway to die.  So I go back to my iTunes for a bit and I get back in the game to find out, I died.
> 
> Can anyone explain why I died for no reason?



if you are on a PVp server, may ahve been attacked by a hordie.  otherwise, a warlock might has unleased an infernal on you.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 1, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> *sigh* they raised the price on the arena items...whyw!??!?!!? why?!?!
> 
> Might as well go for Stormcaller now that I can't get the Gladiator spellblade. Anyone know where to farm rep for Thrallmar other then Shattered halls when you're 70? I'm just 2k into Honored and I need to get exalted to get that blade. I'm only getting 10 rep for the hellfire fortifications. Frustrating.



This suggestion is probably moot to you right now, but anyone planning on getting rep with a certain faction (Popular ones being the Shat Factions, Cenarion Expedition, and the HFP towns), should avoid turning in quests before you are Revered.

Most of these factions cut off farmable rep rewards after revered, and the only way to gain rep afterwards is to kill mobs in a certain dungeon, or in this case, turn in their quests.

For Thrallmar, just farm instances and PvP tokens, when you are revered, do all the quests, and at most you'll have to run Shattered Halls a few times to get Exalted. Cenerion Expedition is the same, DO NONE OF THEIR QUESTS UNTIL YOU ARE REVERED.

However after you cross the threshold so to speak, the only way to gain rep with certain factions is to farm mobs in certain instances. For CE it is Steamvaults, and for Thrallmar/HH it is Shattered Halls.

It is very time consuming, I suggest getting in a guild who is trying to do either one of those on Heroic, you will end up having to go back many times and those return trips will get you a lot of rep.

Note that it is an incredible pain to gain rep this way. I got my Stormcaller through this method, and it may kill the game for you (case and point, I haven't been able to get myself to log on for a week).

On a good note, I have 4622G...If I can will myself to log in, I can will myself to farm enough gold to get my epic flight mount.

On a bad note, I still can't get a group that can get through the Black Morass...which I need for Alchemy


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 1, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> This suggestion is probably moot to you right now, but anyone planning on getting rep with a certain faction (Popular ones being the Shat Factions, Cenarion Expedition, and the HFP towns), should avoid turning in quests before you are Revered.
> 
> Most of these factions cut off farmable rep rewards after revered, and the only way to gain rep afterwards is to kill mobs in a certain dungeon, or in this case, turn in their quests.
> 
> ...



I dont realy like this tactic when Ill be using those quests to get to 70. Regardless, I dont mind doing a bunch of instance runs for rep and new items either.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 1, 2007)

Q_Q 2v2 arena points are so gimped.  Me and my partner worked our asses off before we knew about the whole 60% thing.  It's going to take forever to get any arena gear =\


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 1, 2007)

once im able to play WoW again ima switch to a human warlock

my paladin doesn't do that good in  PvE


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 1, 2007)

once im able to play WoW again ima switch to a human warlock

my paladin doesn't do that good in  PvE


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 1, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> I dont realy like this tactic when Ill be using those quests to get to 70. Regardless, I dont mind doing a bunch of instance runs for rep and new items either.



ZM and HFP aren't necessary to get to 70. Look, Netherstorm and Shadowmoon are the same lvl, and roughly the same length. If you do complete ZM and HFP, the chances of you needing both these zones to get to 70 is Null. Therefore if you skip ZM and HFP, you'll still have an extra questing ground.

Trust me, you can skip to Terokkar without much difficulty, and if you don't feel comfortable then farming to 62 isn't the worst thing I could imagine (if you stick to the Orcs you'll get a crapload of greens to sell). Outland is made in a way that you don't really have to go through zones in a specific order. After ZM, Blades Edge, Nagrand, and Terokkar are all viable questing zones for your toon to go to.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 1, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> On a bad note, I still can't get a group that can get through the Black Morass...which I need for Alchemy



Black Morass? easy.  Put one DPS (rogue or Warlock) on the single mobs.  Put one (Hunter or Mages) on the triple spawns.

For the 6th and 12th wave, all out DPS the boss from everyone.  Then go kill the adds after the boss is dead.  When you go for the adds, drop 1 chronosphere on them.

For waves 13-18, use chronospheres on 3 of them, I prefer 15, 16, and 17.  And the final boss is easy.  He has no adds.

We managed to kill the second boss (wave 12) on Heroic.  I dont think it's possible to finish on that 

On a side note.  grinding instances isn;t the worst thign that can happen.  If you want the incredible items that come from Heroic tokens, you will be running them all constantly.

I am personally revered with Honor Hold, CE, Sha'tar, Lower City, and Keepers of Time, I didn;t save any quests or any of that junk, jsut run hte places.

Shattered halls is not as hard as it sounds.

Steamvaults, If you can get a group to beat the second boss, it's probobly the easiest one to farm.  If you have problems, pull him back over the bridge you enter the room from so the gnomes have to run liek mad to reach him, right into AoE and focused DPS death.

For Sha'tar, your best bet is Mechanar.  Botanica and Arcatraz can be very difficult without an organized group, so get a warlock and wipe the floor with Mechanar.

Lower City?  I personally love Shadow Labs, most disagree, but the place is so fun, with 2 of my favorite bosses in all the 5 mans.  Get some decent CC for the 5 elite pulls befor the 2nd boss, and you are set.

Keepers of Time?  Black Morass gives 50 rep for each portal you close, and 250 or so for every 6.  Even if you wipe a few times, this place give you lots of rep.  Durnholde is easy to, but not a whole lot of rep availible.

Just devote some time, and you will get exalted in no time.  Just wait will you run heroic Durnholde every day until you are so sick you never want to go bak to the CoT.


----------



## little nin (Mar 1, 2007)

the essay writers have returned 

ding 64, casual gaming ftw!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 2, 2007)

little nin said:


> the essay writers have returned
> 
> ding 64, casual gaming ftw!



pve or pvp server?


----------



## little nin (Mar 2, 2007)

pve server


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 2, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Black Morass? easy.  Put one DPS (rogue or Warlock) on the single mobs.  Put one (Hunter or Mages) on the triple spawns.
> 
> For the 6th and 12th wave, all out DPS the boss from everyone.  Then go kill the adds after the boss is dead.  When you go for the adds, drop 1 chronosphere on them.
> 
> ...



True, but because I saved quests until I was revered, I am now Exalted with Thrallmar and Cenarion Expedition. Seriously, I'm not saying grinding rep is a bad thing, but if you want to see results fast, and don't have a good guild (or unlucky with PuGs) I'm telling you that saving the quests is the fastest and easiest way to get exalted with these factions.

Lower City...I was careless, I the quests were far apart, and by the time I got to Terrokar I was impatient. Now I'm running Shadow Lab, and it is getting boring.  As I write this post, me and my group are about to kill Murmur when our tank is done being AFK. This is the 3rd time I fought him today


----------



## Mek Blaze (Mar 2, 2007)

I was gonna make a 10-day free trial account on WoW, everything was going great until it says I need a credit card to play! Is there a way around this or do I need to get a credit card somehow?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 2, 2007)

you dont need a CC for a free trial acc.  at least I didn't when I dled the trial from the site.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 3, 2007)

everybody put your characters name so i can look yall up in armory

my character is birdmannjr lvl 22 paladin and server is hakkar


----------



## little nin (Mar 3, 2007)

heh, my characters Uechi lvl 64 balance druid on Khadgar >_>

i havent even looked this armoury thing


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 3, 2007)

Mine is Duy on Auchindoun.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 3, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Mine is Duy on Auchindoun.



nice stuff

can u post  screenshot of your character?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 3, 2007)

TipTockDrop said:


> nice stuff
> 
> can u post  screenshot of your character?





I got new boots now, but they look hell of a lot uglier.


----------



## little nin (Mar 3, 2007)

it doesn't get more uglier than undead neway


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 3, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I got new boots now, but they look hell of a lot uglier.



nice pics
where you get the fist weps

oh where do screenshots go after one

because i have plenty but i don't know where the screenshots go after you take one


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 3, 2007)

Heh, anyone wanna help me out?? I'm only on level 14, and i badly want some gold

Could one of you guys "lend" me some?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 3, 2007)

oh i have a question about mounts

i know that the lvl 40 mount is 90g but i hear that u have extra for training
so how much for the training?


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 3, 2007)

A warlock in alonsus, and a warrior in agamaggan. They are both on level 14 XD

They're european servers though, so i dont think you could go there


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 3, 2007)

Doggie Nii-san said:


> A warlock in alonsus, and a warrior in agamaggan. They are both on level 14 XD
> 
> They're european servers though, so i dont think you could go there



the creater of this thread vegitto-kun plays on alonesus so ask him


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 4, 2007)

TipTockDrop: 90g is the total amount for both the training and the mount itself. If you didn't buy anything, have a profession that can make you easy money early game (like skinning and herbalism), and only trained skills you only need (I never got backstab rank 2 or ambush...I still don't) you will have enough by the time you're 40.

As for the fist weapons...
The mainhand drops of Delilah in the Arcatraz. Got it off my first run and got the Assassination Helm during that run as well. As for the offhand fist it drops off High Botanist Freywin in Botanica. I ran that place 10~14 times before I got that damn fist.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 4, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> TipTockDrop: 90g is the total amount for both the training and the mount itself. If you didn't buy anything, have a profession that can make you easy money early game (like skinning and herbalism), and only trained skills you only need (I never got backstab rank 2 or ambush...I still don't) you will have enough by the time you're 40.
> 
> As for the fist weapons...
> The mainhand drops of Delilah in the Arcatraz. Got it off my first run and got the Assassination Helm during that run as well. As for the offhand fist it drops off High Botanist Freywin in Botanica. I ran that place 10~14 times before I got that damn fist.



hey im thinking of rolling a rogue

are they any good in pVe like 2 vs 1 pve?


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 4, 2007)

TipTockDrop said:


> hey im thinking of rolling a rogue
> 
> are they any good in pVe like 2 vs 1 pve?



As you get higher level it is extremely easy to kill 2 things at once with a rogue, they are great for pvp/pve. Too bad no one wants you guys for instances. I'd suggest not rolling a rogue, i've leveled 2 past 40, and they get boring easily(you'll be pvping alot to get the boredom out)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 5, 2007)

TipTockDrop said:


> hey im thinking of rolling a rogue
> 
> are they any good in pVe like 2 vs 1 pve?



Rogues have great soloing abilities. Granted you specced deep into combat, which is the ideal leveling build. Once you get Blade Flurry and Adrenaline Rush, you can solo almost everything.

The only downfall is when you raid, cause goddamn I'm so damn squishy and I have to stand in melee range.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Mar 5, 2007)

I play Arathi basin a lot and ive got to say, Rogues smash me every time. Any long range fighter, pvp or mob and once you get close their mincemeat.

Only melee that can really compare DPS wise is a Fury Warrior i reckon.


----------



## little nin (Mar 5, 2007)

me not played for like a couple of months, i wonder how much rest xp i have


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 5, 2007)

150%

aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jin (Mar 5, 2007)

little nin said:


> me not played for like a couple of months, i wonder how much rest xp i have



You max out at 2 full lvls of rest exp.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 5, 2007)

Isn't it 1 1/2 level? Rogues CoS must be one of the best TBC ability's for a class imo, i had a pretty good chance of beating a rogue pre-tbc but now getting pwned by them very often. I miss being able to one shot people


----------



## Susano'o (Mar 5, 2007)

I got a lvl 40 Blood Elf Mage, just leveled. What would it take for me to get a mount rather than a gay chochobo


----------



## WolfKiDD (Mar 5, 2007)

well ive been playing on a private server (noobish i know...) for like 1 month now but i have realised my wrong doings and 3 of my friends from school and my are all gonna pick Dranei shamans (because blood elves look like fucking pansys, AND THE WAY THEY JUMP IS CRAP).
i know more or less how to play a shaman because i was a lvl 38 druid and i feel that i can keep up with the sudden change of gameplays a shaman has to partake in a instance.

Currently one of my friends already has a lvl 24 mage in stormreaver server but were thinking of changing to a new one when we start out draneiis. what server do you guys play on?  so i might be able to pick a good one because for some reason on the realm list theres a BLUE recommended and a GREEN recommended an di dont understand the difference.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 5, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> well ive been playing on a private server (noobish i know...) for like 1 month now but i have realised my wrong doings and 3 of my friends from school and my are all gonna pick Dranei shamans (because blood elves look like fucking pansys, AND THE WAY THEY JUMP IS CRAP).
> i know more or less how to play a shaman because i was a lvl 38 druid and i feel that i can keep up with the sudden change of gameplays a shaman has to partake in a instance.
> 
> Currently one of my friends already has a lvl 24 mage in stormreaver server but were thinking of changing to a new one when we start out draneiis. what server do you guys play on?  so i might be able to pick a good one because for some reason on the realm list theres a BLUE recommended and a GREEN recommended an di dont understand the difference.



Hakkar server


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 5, 2007)

I Wouldn't recommend Hakkar (EU) for non Italians... the place is full of them and some of them are really anoying... (speaking italian on the general channels) and then are the "Heroes" (Anti-italians) those who fight the italians using Yell (just love them), once Italians vs "heroes" using Yells in SW... I hope those people don't have brains...
I only stay on that server because i have my Portuguese Guild and we rule... (well sometimes we do  )


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 5, 2007)

AkatsukiRei said:


> I got a lvl 40 Blood Elf Mage, just leveled. What would it take for me to get a mount rather than a gay chochobo



Stop dissing the Chocobo's! They rock


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 5, 2007)

MuNaZ said:


> I Wouldn't recommend Hakkar (EU) for non Italians... the place is full of them and some of them are really anoying... (speaking italian on the general channels) and then are the "Heroes" (Anti-italians) those who fight the italians using Yell (just love them), once Italians vs "heroes" using Yells in SW... I hope those people don't have brains...
> I only stay on that server because i have my Portuguese Guild and we rule... (well sometimes we do  )



yeah i see a hell of aot spanish guilds named like los explidos or somthing dumb like that


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 5, 2007)

TipTockDrop said:


> yeah i see a hell of aot spanish guilds named like los explidos or somthing dumb like that



Question you play on US or EU?


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 5, 2007)

There are alot of spanish guilds on the servers I play on, and there US. It's weird


----------



## Susano'o (Mar 5, 2007)

sry to ask this again but.. What do i need to get a non-racial mount


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 5, 2007)

Get exaulted reputation with the city the mount you want is. 

Exaulted Orgrimmar for example, if your not a Orc, you can buy a Wolf.

There are some mounts that are not from a city/race. You have to get exaulted reputation with the group to get it. It's basically same thing


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 5, 2007)

I play on Hakkar...Transferring soon.




TipTockDrop said:


> yeah i see a hell of aot spanish guilds named like los explidos or somthing dumb like that


Los Exiliados = 's




little nin said:


> me not played for like a couple of months, i wonder how much rest xp i have



150% is the max rest you can have, or one and a half levels.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 5, 2007)

AkatsukiRei said:


> sry to ask this again but.. What do i need to get a non-racial mount


Don't bother imo.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 5, 2007)

If you wanna het a non racial mount, just get the pvp one. you dont need rep for it.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 6, 2007)

Meh...the PvP ones are just plays on the racials though. Although I do like my Black War Wolf...

Anyways, the coolest mounts IMHO come from Zul Gurub. The tiger mount in particular. Other than that...

If your Ally (why would you be though?) you can get the Winterspring Frostsaber Mount. It is through a grueling rep grind, but I heard it is hella easy to do at level 70. Unfortunatly you need Tiger Riding skill to get it, so you have to either be a Night Elf, or Exalted with Darnassus (If your herbalism the best way to do this is through the Morrow Grain quest)

My personal fav right now though?

Talbuk's are the coolest mount since raptors.

They are fucking huge, you never have to worry about crossing water, they actually look like they can hold some of the bulkier races (this mount is a must for Draenei and Tauren), and the rep grind is hella easy.

I got my Tan War Talbuk and right now, it is my favorite mount.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 6, 2007)

MuNaZ said:


> Question you play on US or EU?



well i live in maryland

so US


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 6, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Meh...the PvP ones are just plays on the racials though. Although I do like my Black War Wolf...
> 
> Anyways, the coolest mounts IMHO come from Zul Gurub. The tiger mount in particular. Other than that...
> 
> ...


Racial mount training is a thing of the past. Once you buy one version of it you can ride any mount as long as you can get your hands on it.

The ZG mounts a bit tidious to get now simply cause who wants to do ZG anymore?

Only cost my hunter 100g to get his epic mount training... ehhh thats cause he was rank 11... So he lucked out in that.

As for my paladin, well Im going to try and get my epic horse and that should give me free epic mount training like learning the normal horse ability did. Only problem is Ive heard its a real bitch to get.


----------



## little nin (Mar 6, 2007)

hmm pala's? i think it's easier for their mounts than locks, their shizzle's in scholo or strat or something?


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 6, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> Racial mount training is a thing of the past. Once you buy one version of it you can ride any mount as long as you can get your hands on it.
> 
> The ZG mounts a bit tidious to get now simply cause who wants to do ZG anymore?
> 
> ...



If its alliance, yes its hard to get. I've read the thing to do the horde paladin epic quest, it seems easy if you get all the mats and money before hand. When I get my BE Pally to 60(currently like 31) i'm gonna get all mats before hand and do it. It seems like it should take a few hours at max. Seems fairly simple


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 6, 2007)

In addition to receiving your epic Charger mount, you will also receive a Blood Knight tabard upon completing these quests. This is the same tabard NPCs such as Lady Liadrin are seen wearing in-game.

Knight-Lord Bloodvalor starts this quest-chain and sends you to talk to Lady Liadrin who will give you all the following steps.

   1. A Gesture of Commitment - Lady Liadrin wants a donation of the following items:
         1. 40 Runecloth
         2. 10 Sungrass
         3. 6 Arcanite Bar
         4. 5 Dark Rune
         5. 150gold 
   2. A Demonstration of Loyalty - Kill 15 Scourge Siege Engineers and destroy 3 Scourge Meat Wagons. Those are located in Eastern Plaguelands, near the frontier between that zone and Ghostlands.
   3. True Masters of the Light - Gather some Tyr's Hand Holy Water from the Library Wing of the Abbey in Tyr's Hand. The bowl of Holy Water is on the ground floor of the building on your left as you enter Tyr's Hand. The Library Wing is the left part of the building as you enter it.

# True Masters of the Light - Lady Liadrin wants you to gather some items for her again:

   1. 1 Azerothian Diamond
   2. 1 Pristine Black Diamond
   3. 1 Arcane Catalyst - this is bought from Zalle, the Reagent Vendor in Silvermoon for 50gold (only 45gold if Honored with Silvermoon).
   4. 1 Crepuscular Powder - this is bought from Darlia, the Poison Supplier in Silvermoon for 150gold (only 135gold if Honored with Silvermoon). 

# True Masters of the Light - Go to the Alonsus Chapel in Stratholme and douse the eternal flame that protects it from the devastation of the city. Fight anyone that would try to defend the chapel. This is the building right as you enter Stratholme from the Eastwall Gate, where Aurius is located. As soon as you douse the flame, Aurius becomes hostile and attacks you. Once Aurius is dead, 5 paladins, Aelmar the Vanquisher, Gregor the Justiciar, Vicar Hieronymus, Cathela the Seeker and Nemas the Arbiter, arrive outside of the chapel and charge in. Once they've all been defeated, the quest will be marked as complete and you can return to Lady Liadrin to get your Charger and your tabard. 

^^Thats the horde quest^^

The reward for this quest is the spell Summon Charger, which provides an epic (fast) mount for you to ride. (See also: Charger.)

Lord Grayson Shadowbreaker in Stormwind will give you the two quest series: one to get the exorcism censer, one to get the barding. Once you have both items, you will receive a short quest to obtain the scryer. You will then use the scryer in Scholomance to summon monsters to fight, at the end of which you will be able to obtain your spell.
[edit]
Exorcism Censer

   1. Emphasis on Sacrifice - travel to Ironforge to retrieve High Priest Rohan's exorcism censer. You will need to provide 150 gold to complete this quest.
   2. To Show Due Judgement - High Priest Roah will instruct you to return the censer to Lord Grayson in Stormwind.
   3. Exorcising Terrordale - Lord Grayson will give you a quest to take the Exorcism Censer to Terrordale in the Eastern Plaguelands. There you must use the censer on the green swirls you see, revealing one to three Terrordale Spirits per use. Slay twenty-five spirits and return to Lord Grayson in Stormwind. 

[edit]
Barding

   1. The Work of Grimand Elmore - talk to Grimand Elmore in Stormwind's Dwarven District and provide the materials listed below to obtain your Arcanite Barding.
         1. 150 gold
         2. 6 Arcanite Bar - made by an alchemist transmuting an Arcane Crystal and a Thorium Bar (on a 24-hour cooldown)
         3. 5 Stratholme Holy Water - from some of the crates in the undead side of Stratholme
         4. 40 Runecloth - cloth that drops from high-level humanoids and undead
         5. 10 Arthas' Tears - harvested by herbalists 
   2. Take the Arcanite Barding to Lord Grayson Shadowbreaker in Stormwind. You will be given a quest to travel to Southshore and speak with Merideth Carlson.
   3. Manna-Enriched Horse Feed - talk to Merideth Carlson in Southshore and give her 50 gold and 20 Enriched Manna Biscuits. The biscuits can be purchased from the Argent Dawn Quartermaster in either Chillwind Camp in the Western Plaguelands or Light's Hope Chapel in the Eastern Plaguelands. Your reputation with the Argent Dawn must be at least Friendly in order to purchase the biscuits.
   4. Ancient Equine Spirit - travel to Dire Maul west and slay Tendris Warpwood. Upon his death, an equine spirit will appear. Quickly talk to the equine spirit before it runs away. Your enriched horse feed and arcanite barding will be consumed to create Blessed Arcanite Barding. N.B.: Tendris will yell for any surviving Ironbark Protector patrols early in the battle.
   5. Blessed Arcanite Barding - Return the Blessed Arcanite Barding to Lord Grayson in Stormwind. 

[edit]
Summoning the Charger

   1. The Divination Scryer - once you have both the Exorcism Censer and the Blessed Arcanite Barding, Lord Grayson in Stormwind will require you to provide one Azerothian Diamond and one Pristine Black Diamond. You will receive a Divination Scryer.
   2. Assemble a good five-man party and travel to Scholomance. Fight down to Rattlegore, kill him, and clear his room. 

[edit]
The Fight

Have your party move to the corner by the door so you have some breathing room. Place your Scryer on the mound in the center of the room and run over to join your party. Waves of mobs will be spawned, each requiring a particular Judgement to be used on them in order to defeat them. The proper Judgement will release a strong AoE effect against the mobs and/or stun them. In order of waves, use the following judgements:

   1. Judgement of Wisdom
   2. Judgement of Justice
   3. Judgement of Righteousness
   4. Judgement of Light 

Tips:

    * Use your Shadow Resistance Aura.
    * Bring multiple paladins for multiple Judgements.
    * Use the Judgements when the mobs are grouped up to maximize the AoE damage and stun.
    * If by chance your group wipes during this fight, simply return to Lord Grayson Shadowbreaker in the Stormwind Cathedral and abandon the quest, re-accept it, and you will be given a new Scryer. (The Scryer is used up if you wipe) 

After the last wave of mobs, the Death Knight Darkreaver will appear. Slay him and a spirit horse will appear. Talk to the horse, loot the quest item from Darkreaver, target your Scryer, and use the quest item. 


^^Alliance Quest^^

All from 

A bit easier to read on the website


----------



## Draffut (Mar 6, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> True, but because I saved quests until I was revered, I am now Exalted with Thrallmar and Cenarion Expedition. Seriously, I'm not saying grinding rep is a bad thing, but if you want to see results fast, and don't have a good guild (or unlucky with PuGs) I'm telling you that saving the quests is the fastest and easiest way to get exalted with these factions.
> 
> Lower City...I was careless, I the quests were far apart, and by the time I got to Terrokar I was impatient. Now I'm running Shadow Lab, and it is getting boring.  As I write this post, me and my group are about to kill Murmur when our tank is done being AFK. This is the 3rd time I fought him today



I like Shadow Labs, probobly my favorite 70 instance.  Suprisingly it, Mana Tombs, and Botanica are about the only ones I have yet to do on Heroic.  Hopefully I will get to hit them up tonight.

As for gettign a non-racial epic mount.  Level to 65 and rep grind to exalted with Kurenai.  They have pretty cool mounts. and is the easiest mount rep grind around.


----------



## little nin (Mar 6, 2007)

i would play today but....the footballs on!!! 

so im rested probably till 65 or something >_>


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm sorta getting bored leveling my blood elfs, my guild is so slow leveling to 70, its annoying me....theres about 9 lv 70s, and like 3 are usually on. We never get any instances usually. So i'm stuck leveling these elves >.<


----------



## little nin (Mar 6, 2007)

get a hobby


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 6, 2007)

^ - Baseball doesn't start until the end of the month, so I can't really do anything besides hang out with my friends(which I do on weekends). So all I have is WoW and Xbox Live for entertainment


----------



## Crowe (Mar 6, 2007)

Almost everyone in my guild got a 70 and alt(s) that is on 60+ :/

They are doing good in Kharazan too, I've just gotten my Master Key a bit behind the rest. Anyone know if it's worth to drop herbalism or alchemy and boost up tailoring just to get the spellfire set?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 6, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Almost everyone in my guild got a 70 and alt(s) that is on 60+ :/
> 
> They are doing good in Kharazan too, I've just gotten my Master Key a bit behind the rest. Anyone know if it's worth to drop herbalism or alchemy and boost up tailoring just to get the spellfire set?



No, not really.  Plenty of excellent gear can be obtained outside of tailoring.

Plus, alchemy is incredible ATM, and insanly expensive without herbalism.

Unless you are an Engineer for some god-forsaken reason, there is no real reason to drop your profession right now.

Karazhan is fun for the most part.  Our guild is split into 3 Karazhan teams, 2 of which are finished now...  once that slacker third team catches up, we are gonna actually start working fultime on gruul  (Only 1 night a week ATM)


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Mar 7, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Plus, alchemy is incredible ATM, and insanly expensive without herbalism.



Tell me about it, i have Herbalism and Skinning and my herbs make me an absolute foirtune, especially for a proffesion that really doesnt take much to level.

At the minute fadeleaf and goldthorn are my biggest sellers, can sell a 20 stack of fadeleaf for 10g depending on other prices.

Considering maybe making a priest, ive got a hunter at the minute who just reached 40 but think that a priest might be an interesting way of playing. Plus lvling wont be too bad because i can leave one of them rested while i play the other


----------



## Crowe (Mar 7, 2007)

Draffut said:


> No, not really.  Plenty of excellent gear can be obtained outside of tailoring.


That's what I thought too but I've been proven wrong by many who's done heroics/Kharazan for weeks, one of them is a guildmate. I've looked into the official mage forum and seen that most people say that they haven't found anything better in heroics/Kharazan and that this set is the best +dmg set for a mage wish will prolly be on par with tier 5 set. I also have a lvl 55 lock which I'm slowly leveling up and I might use tailoring on him instead seeing as he has only one profession atm and the Frozen Shadowweave set looks hot. Wonder why Blizz decided to make vests instead of robes on both the Shadowweave/Spellfire set....I really want to get my hands on these sets...curse blizz for making it so hard.




> Plus, alchemy is incredible ATM, and insanly expensive without herbalism.
> 
> Unless you are an Engineer for some god-forsaken reason, there is no real reason to drop your profession right now.


I know, that's why I'm having an incredible hard time choosing as I just leveled my alchemy and herbalism to 340 and it's proven being really useful and after seeing the outrageous price on AH on the herb's....

10 Sungrass = 10 g
20 Briarthorn = 14g atm on my server. You can prolly guess what the "High level" herbalism goes for... >_>



> Karazhan is fun for the most part.  Our guild is split into 3 Karazhan teams, 2 of which are finished now...  once that slacker third team catches up, we are gonna actually start working fultime on gruul  (Only 1 night a week ATM)


I really want to do Karazhan but I need to gather experience first as I've been more of a pvp player then a pve and all teams doing Karazhan in the guild are full atm. I really want that "Staff of Infinite Mysteries" but I doubt that I'll get it anytime soon. 

Any info on what kind of items/gears that drops in Gruul?


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 7, 2007)

Draffut said:


> I like Shadow Labs, probobly my favorite 70 instance.  Suprisingly it, Mana Tombs, and Botanica are about the only ones I have yet to do on Heroic.  Hopefully I will get to hit them up tonight.
> 
> As for gettign a non-racial epic mount.  Level to 65 and rep grind to exalted with Kurenai.  They have pretty cool mounts. and is the easiest mount rep grind around.



I dont know about that anymore. Im only L53 and Im revered with Orgrimmar, Silvermoon, Thunder Bluff, and Under City just from doing quests. Quests just drop rep on you like its nothing now its ridiculious.

Im suspecting to be exalted with at least my own faction and pretty damn close with the others by the time I hit 70.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 7, 2007)

hey im hearing that new warhammer is suppose to own WoW


----------



## little nin (Mar 7, 2007)

i dont know what the hell i wrong with my guild, they think they can jut go and do a raid without practice, i said do MC and shizz to practice seeing as they pretty much havent raided properly, i have tho, but that was when i left the guild 

i still think it has something to do with my female guildleader


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 7, 2007)

TipTockDrop said:


> hey im hearing that new warhammer is suppose to own WoW



They've said that about a lotta MMO's that came over since WoW came out, none of em have yet.



little nin said:


> i dont know what the hell i wrong with my guild, they think they can jut go and do a raid without practice, i said do MC and shizz to practice seeing as they pretty much havent raided properly, i have tho, but that was when i left the guild
> 
> i still think it has something to do with my female guildleader



I can't stand guilds like that, they just raid without practice. They end up disbanding after a couple months.


----------



## little nin (Mar 7, 2007)

this must be the reason the guild hasnt disbanded, NOW RAIDS! XD

lot of casual gamers XD


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 7, 2007)

^ Most of my 70 guilds members are casual, I just like to level faster then normal so I don't have to do it slow, I get fusturated if I do it slow >.>. I mean, just cause there casual, doesn't mean they don't know how to raid, they raid the best that i've been in for a raid guild


----------



## Draffut (Mar 7, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> I dont know about that anymore. Im only L53 and Im revered with Orgrimmar, Silvermoon, Thunder Bluff, and Under City just from doing quests. Quests just drop rep on you like its nothing now its ridiculious.
> 
> Im suspecting to be exalted with at least my own faction and pretty damn close with the others by the time I hit 70.



I am 70, and revered with all of them to.  Once you hit revered, you enter a major roadblock of rep for the main factions, and your only real way of becomign exalted is to turn in thousands of pieces of cloth.  Also, no quests after 60 really give rep for hte major factions

Kurenai is far easier, just kill a few thousand ogres in Nagrand, and are there.  every ogre is 10 rep, and ever bead they drop is 50. (they drop beads alot)


----------



## Crowe (Mar 7, 2007)

little nin said:


> i still think it has something to do with my female guildleader


I don't think so. One of the guild leaders in my guild is a female and she's one of the best players I've seen and she's incredibly nice too. She was the one who invited me after me to the guild which very rarely recruits and is in top 3-5 on our realm.

I've more or less given up on trying to get Stormcaller from Thrallmar, I'll prolly get Staff of infinite mysteries from Karazhan before I get it.

wtf is Kurenai ?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 7, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I don't think so. One of the guild leaders in my guild is a female and she's one of the best players I've seen and she's incredibly nice too. She was the one who invited me after me to the guild which very rarely recruits and is in top 3-5 on our realm.
> 
> I've more or less given up on trying to get Stormcaller from Thrallmar, I'll prolly get Staff of infinite mysteries from Karazhan before I get it.
> 
> wtf is Kurenai ?



The allaince equivalent of your faction in Nagrand.  Mag'har I belive.

They both require the same mobs to grind.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 7, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I don't think so. One of the guild leaders in my guild is a female and she's one of the best players I've seen and she's incredibly nice too. She was the one who invited me after me to the guild which very rarely recruits and is in top 3-5 on our realm.
> 
> I've more or less given up on trying to get Stormcaller from Thrallmar, I'll prolly get Staff of infinite mysteries from Karazhan before I get it.
> 
> wtf is Kurenai ?



lol my guild is all about  pvp no pve what so ever
we mainly just attack the crossroads lol


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 7, 2007)

Hmmm. Anyone know anyone who has like 2-3 lv 70s yet? I'm almost to my 2nd, I don't plan on getting him there for a bit though


----------



## Valik (Mar 7, 2007)

I was doing so well levelling my druid but I seem to have hit a block at 67   Pity I'll never get to try the 'imba' 70 bear form  


TipTockDrop said:


> lol my guild is all about  pvp no pve what so ever
> we mainly just attack the crossroads lol


Thats what most of the alliance on my server seem to do, it can get quite annoying when the world defense channel starts getting spammed with it.


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 7, 2007)

Valik said:


> I was doing so well levelling my druid but I seem to have hit a block at 67



I hit a block on my rogue at 67 also, I had no prob on my priest at 67, weird.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 8, 2007)

i wish my paladin was lvl 60 

how long did it take to get your first chracter to 60?

edit:

omg priest are still OVERPOWERED >>Akeboshi - Wind


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 8, 2007)

My first char it took like 5 months, second took 3, third took 2 1/2. Im working on my 4th and 5th(both blood elfs) right now, currently 40+37


^ lol priests being over powered


----------



## Valik (Mar 8, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> I hit a block on my rogue at 67 also, I had no prob on my priest at 67, weird.


 Strange, I would have thought it would be the other way around after hearing how good rogues are supposed to be at grinding. I should be able to get back on track this weekend though once I get a nice amount of double exp.



TipTockDrop said:


> i wish my paladin was lvl 60
> 
> how long did it take to get your first chracter to 60?
> 
> ...


For my first char I'm not too sure but I believe that my druid was about 3-4 months (2nd char I got to 60)
lol at that vid, the 'classic' pvp music was a nice touch.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 8, 2007)

I never hit any block on my warlock.

And yes, rogues and hunters are beasts at soloing.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 8, 2007)

Draffut said:


> I never hit any block on my warlock.
> 
> And yes, rogues, hunters and paladins are beasts at soloing.



see wht i did thur?


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 8, 2007)

Draffut said:


> I never hit any block on my warlock.
> 
> And yes, rogues and hunters are beasts at soloing.



They are, but most things are the opposite for me when leveling, rogues usually take longer then priests for me >.> its weird.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 9, 2007)

theirs too msny hunters on my server

i hate those hunters that think that they can beat everyone because its 2v1


----------



## Draffut (Mar 9, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> They are, but most things are the opposite for me when leveling, rogues usually take longer then priests for me >.> its weird.



Thats becuse now shadowpriests are chain killing beasts.  They never really have to rest or anything.



TipTockDrop said:


> see wht i did thur?



Unfortunately, paladins dont have the damage output ot match those other classes for soloing.

Which is a good thing though, sicne they are healers in plate to begin with.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 9, 2007)

Anybody in here tackle Gruul's Lair yet?

Both groups in my guild have pretty much gotten Karazhan on farm, and we plan to start hitting Gruul's Lair tonight. Don't know if I'm gonna be there for the raid though, because I'm going out to go watch 300 and party afterwards.

Any help or tip would be greatly appreciated.
I'm a rogue btw.


----------



## Valik (Mar 9, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Unfortunately, paladins dont have the damage output ot match those other classes for soloing.
> 
> Which is a good thing though, sicne they are healers in plate to begin with.


I've seen a write up about paladin aoe grinding that seemed interesting, I think it involved shield spikes + reti aura + consecration + reckoning, although whenever I think of palas I think of soloing elites. 



Duy Nguyen said:


> Any help or tip would be greatly appreciated.
> I'm a rogue btw.


Don't die..... well that was what I was always told when I asked for any tips or strats in a raid


----------



## Draffut (Mar 9, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Anybody in here tackle Gruul's Lair yet?
> 
> Both groups in my guild have pretty much gotten Karazhan on farm, and we plan to start hitting Gruul's Lair tonight. Don't know if I'm gonna be there for the raid though, because I'm going out to go watch 300 and party afterwards.
> 
> ...



The first boss, Maulgar is fun, though not very hard.  just 5 different mobs will all different abilities means eveyrone has a different specific job.

The only part i have yet to relaly pay attention to is the shaman.  I could give you a walkthough for 90% of the fight if you needed.  All I know is that you have to put a hunter or 2 on him most of the fight for soemthing.  but i dont pay attention to hunters.

As a rogue, all you need to do it:

DPS Priest interupt when he heals, DPS Warlock, DPS Maulgar and backup when he whirlwinds.

rogues,every mage but 1,.and excess other DPS classes get it pretty easy.

Gruul is a ass-raping beast.  My guild killed him 2 days ago, but only becuase he bugged and stopped shattering mid fight.  It will take a LONG while to get the shatters down.  Then you have to get your raid to put out an enormous amount of DPS.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 9, 2007)

Draffut said:


> The first boss, Maulgar is fun, though not very hard.  just 5 different mobs will all different abilities means eveyrone has a different specific job.
> 
> The only part i have yet to relaly pay attention to is the shaman.  I could give you a walkthough for 90% of the fight if you needed.  All I know is that you have to put a hunter or 2 on him most of the fight for soemthing.  but i dont pay attention to hunters.
> 
> ...




i know its a dumb question but how do u DPS and DPS other people


----------



## Draffut (Mar 9, 2007)

TipTockDrop said:


> i know its a dumb question but how do u DPS and DPS other people



I put those in order.  In the fight, you have to fight King Maulgar (a warrior) and 4 other ogres (a mage, priest, shaman, and warlock)

As a melee DPS, your job is, in order:

Kill Priest (stop him from healing)
Kill Warlock
Start killing Maulgar
(ranged DPS join in here)
Finish killing Maulgar

unfortunately, if your melee gets near the Mage or Shaman, they will die.  so they go right to to the king.

Ranged DPS do it in this order:

Priest
Warlock
Mage
Shaman
Maulgar


----------



## little nin (Mar 11, 2007)

so im in this slave pens place, and we got this useless pala for a tank, he had the mind of a stupid warrior, and me, the BALANCE druid, only about 10k off healing for the pala healer....

so this tank decides to talk to the npc after every1 else but me said not to -_-'

npc dies, instance over, FUCK HIM AND HIS FAMILY


----------



## Draffut (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, Magtheridon completely raveged us this weekend.  Darn Warlocks and not knowing how to CC.  I can't manage all 5 infernals by myself. -_-


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2007)

> I've seen a write up about paladin aoe grinding that seemed interesting, I think it involved shield spikes + reti aura + consecration + reckoning, although whenever I think of palas I think of soloing elites.


This is what I do, minus the shield spike but I can take up to 7-8 mobs at once. I dont have a dps meter but Im sure Im pumping out a crazy amount of damage when it comes to aoe grinding.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 13, 2007)

Anyone wanna check my Armory in my sig and tell me if I need to stack up more AP instead of trying to balance out AP and Crit?


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 13, 2007)

^ I clicked it and it went to the homepage for the armory, so I couldn't cheak. Fix link pls


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 13, 2007)

^Weird, it works fine for me. Just look me up on Auchindoun server my character's name is Duy.


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 13, 2007)

Keep balanceing out if you ask me, you got some good stuff there.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Mar 13, 2007)

yes! 
i was thinking of starting as a druid (because they pwn) but now i just saved up enough to get tbc along with a game card!!
so SHAMAN PWNAGE!!
i like doing lots of things at once, gives me a challenge ;D
- Sunstrider server, because we like to gank


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2007)

I would say you should work on your STA and resillience for pvp. My hunter is only 65 and you have only 300 more hp then he does.

As for pve I think what you have going on there is just fine. I think you should consider +hit gear the most important thing for you though.


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 14, 2007)

How are you guys doing in Karaz?
We are on the Maiden of Virture, we think we have it sussed, now, hunter pet killed us last time when she was on 60% or so, it was smooth untill that.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 14, 2007)

^Both groups in my guild down Prince and Netherspite. Group 2, however, also downed Illhoof and Nightbane. We also downed King Maulgar in Gruul's Lair.

Okay time to boast...I'm proud to say we're the 2nd best guild in the server, bwuahhahaha.


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 14, 2007)

My guild will be starting Karaz in about a week, it's scheduled for 3/23/07. Hopefully we can do something....


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 14, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Both groups in my guild down Prince and Netherspite. Group 2, however, also downed Illhoof and Nightbane. We also downed King Maulgar in Gruul's Lair.
> 
> Okay time to boast...I'm proud to say we're the 2nd best guild in the server, bwuahhahaha.



what server
and how do know your the 2nd best guild on server?


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 14, 2007)

You know your 2nd best guild by how many end game instances you have done basically. How many you've done, and how far you've completed.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Both groups in my guild down Prince and Netherspite. Group 2, however, also downed Illhoof and Nightbane. We also downed King Maulgar in Gruul's Lair.
> 
> Okay time to boast...I'm proud to say we're the 2nd best guild in the server, bwuahhahaha.



Did you get to attempt Uber Nightbane when he was up, with the magic-immune skeletons and sickly damage?

We couldn't beat him.... then they nerfed him saturday and we had all 3 teams rock his face.

As of right now, we have 1 team who still can't beat Illhoof (No warlock) and thats it.

We got our Gruul kill, but it bugged halfway through making it a pretty hollow victory (he stopped using half his abilties.... including the one that makes the fight so hard).  We gonna start again and hopefully we can earn it this week.

And if we do.... it's on to Magtheridon.... and hopefully our other good warlock will show, so I dont have to carry 3.   Did a test Mag run last week.... it was pretty ugly.

We are only in the top 5 on our server..... but it is also one of the most populated servers around, with many, many guilds.


----------



## Darkspines (Mar 14, 2007)

'Sup WoW addicts, I play on the Sylvanas EU server as a Hordie Mage called Shivver, level 64, if you're also a Hordie on that server, you've probably seen me getting ganked, if you're a member of the Alliance, you've probably been the one to gank me XD


----------



## little nin (Mar 14, 2007)

im on khadgar  

eu server too


----------



## Zubatron (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey everyone. I play on Echo Isles server and i'm currently a lvl 33 NE Duid. Obviously an alliance member.

My questions are. Does anyone here play on that server also?

And is it just me or is it dang near impossible to find a good group for gnomer? I have been trying to beat that dungeon for almost 2 months. And not that i'm bad at it it's just every group I join up with is just simply horrible....I'm thinking about just giving up on Gnomer.....


----------



## Valik (Mar 14, 2007)

I finally got myself to level 68 but I've decided to try rep grinding for now while it still gives me exp and then just do all the quests when I'm level 70 for some nice gold. Btw flight form rocks  



WolfKiDD said:


> - Sunstrider server, because we like to gank


Haha thats so true, I used to play on Sunstrider a lot until BC came out.



Zubatron said:


> And is it just me or is it dang near impossible to find a good group for gnomer? I have been trying to beat that dungeon for almost 2 months. And not that i'm bad at it it's just every group I join up with is just simply horrible....I'm thinking about just giving up on Gnomer.....


It's pretty much the same on Horde side, the only pre-50 instances you'll get groups for is WC and SM although I wouldn't be surprised if 50-60 instances have died thanks to BC.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 14, 2007)

*TipTockDrop:* I play on Auchindoun, and currently I believe there are only 3 strong guilds that are progressing at a good speed. The top 2, mine and the other guild has done up to King Maulgar with all bosses down in Kara.

Now this is where I answer Draffuts question and yours in one. The only reason the other guild is better than ours is that they did Nightbane when he was beastly strong with the magic immune skeletons, we downed Nightbane however when he got nerfed. Thus, making us the weaker guild because we did not and quite possibly wouldn't be able to down Nightbane before the nerf.

Oh yea, forgot to talk about the 3rd guild. Well, that guild is strong in it's own way because they are actually doing something for that matter, but they are clearing out Naxx for some damn reason and they may have got into Kara but I'm not sure.

I actually don't care much about how fast we down things just our progression as a guild to learn and get in sync with one another. I hate to say it, but we already have guild drama with dickheads pissing others off and shitloads of people having to sit out during raids. Hopefully this can be resolved soon and we can get another seperate group to farm Kara.


----------



## Darkspines (Mar 14, 2007)

Just as a random question, Aldor or Scryer? Which did you choose?

(Suitable for 60+ who have visited Shattrath)

Oh and post Armory links?  Mine - by pokefreak


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 14, 2007)

Zubatron said:


> Hey everyone. I play on Echo Isles server and i'm currently a lvl 33 NE Duid. Obviously an alliance member.
> 
> My questions are. Does anyone here play on that server also?
> 
> And is it just me or is it dang near impossible to find a good group for gnomer? I have been trying to beat that dungeon for almost 2 months. And not that i'm bad at it it's just every group I join up with is just simply horrible....I'm thinking about just giving up on Gnomer.....



I used to play on Echo's Isles when it first came out. I leveled my, currently 60 warrior there. I transfered off though :s


----------



## Zubatron (Mar 15, 2007)

yea i've been thinking about transferring do any of you recommend a good server? Cause after awhile people on Echo Isles just really really suck


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 15, 2007)

Im from Turalyon(EU)

I have a Shaman(Alliance)

And WoW rocks ^_^


----------



## Zubatron (Mar 15, 2007)

Yea i've been really curious about Shamans but have never made one. That class and Priests I have never played before.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 15, 2007)

im in hakkar US

im trying to think if i should roll a rogue because i enjoy pvp
and my paladin takes too long to lvl 

are rogues any good in instances?



Darkspines said:


> Just as a random question, Aldor or Scryer? Which did you choose?
> 
> (Suitable for 60+ who have visited Shattrath)
> 
> Oh and post Armory links?  Mine - this



you are a horrible mage because

1. you only have 6k mana
2.i understand that mages don't have high health but you only have 4k health! other mages would have more health than that

but good staff


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 15, 2007)

^Rogues are only good as the player. Improve Sap is not a necessity but it will greatly help in certain endgame 5 man instances like Shadow Labs and Shattered Halls. You do not want to run in Sap and run out when there are 5-6 adds in one pull.

Be smart about DPSing as well. Your main job as a Rogue is to do one thing and that is DPS. Your other job is to interrupt casting with your Kicks and stunlocking when needed, but mainly DPSing. 

Good Rogues = High DPS, topping DPS charts, not pulling aggro, and consistently interrupting when needed.
Bad Rogues = Low DPS, standing around low on DPS charts, pulling aggro and dying in one hit, and blowing too much energy making yourself unable to interrupt when needed.


----------



## Zubatron (Mar 15, 2007)

Give me a show of hands when you've grouped with people to do a dungeon and they were just THE absolute dumbest people you've ever grouped with.

For example: You had a priest in the party and instead of staying in the back and healing everyone he decided to go front line and tank and failed miserably.


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 15, 2007)

Zubatron said:


> yea i've been thinking about transferring do any of you recommend a good server? Cause after awhile people on Echo Isles just really really suck



I like the couple of servers I play on: Whisperwind/Draka/Tanaris. There all fun. Tanaris is pretty new though


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Mar 15, 2007)

TipTockDrop said:


> you are a horrible mage because
> 
> 1. you only have 6k mana
> 2.i understand that mages don't have high health but you only have 4k health! other mages would have more health than that
> ...



Not really directed at you but im SICK of people defining classes and trying to tell each other how to play.

Im a hunter, so i should stay back and fire arrows right? Yeah thats all im supposed to do. Actually no. I do far more damage in melee because i happen to have an epic axe with a fiery enchant and a pet with an extrordinarily high dps rate that never loses aggro. 

people should, and i always tell them whenever im in an instance, play how they find it fun to play, and not how some geeky twat at the other end of the country says they should.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 16, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> Not really directed at you but im SICK of people defining classes and trying to tell each other how to play.
> 
> Im a hunter, so i should stay back and fire arrows right? Yeah thats all im supposed to do. Actually no. I do far more damage in melee because i happen to have an epic axe with a fiery enchant and a pet with an extrordinarily high dps rate that never loses aggro.
> 
> people should, and i always tell them whenever im in an instance, play how they find it fun to play, and not how some geeky twat at the other end of the country says they should.



This works for a while.  But once you get into epic 5 mans and raids, every class has 1 or 2 specific roles to fill.



My profile if you guys were interested.  Have most the spellfire and spellstrike sets, but not wearing them ATM


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Mar 16, 2007)

Aye thats true Draffut, I cant really say anything abouit the higher level stuff. only 45 myself.

Still though, people get far too obsessed with such a scientific approach to WoW.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 16, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> Not really directed at you but im SICK of people defining classes and trying to tell each other how to play.
> 
> Im a hunter, so i should stay back and fire arrows right? Yeah thats all im supposed to do. Actually no. I do far more damage in melee because i happen to have an epic axe with a fiery enchant and a pet with an extrordinarily high dps rate that never loses aggro.
> 
> people should, and i always tell them whenever im in an instance, play how they find it fun to play, and not how some geeky twat at the other end of the country says they should.



im just wondering how he can only have 4k health at lvl 64? he can basically get 1-2 shotted by any class

and sometimes hunters have to stay back and fire arrows because its better than there melee



Draffut said:


> This works for a while.  But once you get into epic 5 mans and raids, every class has 1 or 2 specific roles to fill.
> 
> 
> 
> My profile if you guys were interested.  Have most the spellfire and spellstrike sets, but not wearing them ATM



i eat gnomes alive


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Mar 16, 2007)

TipTockDrop said:


> im just wondering how he can only have 4k health at lvl 64? he can basically get 1-2 shotted by any class



Yeah i know, the rant wasnt directed at you, just what you said jogged my mind of something i was going to type anyway 

I seem to have been deleted off the Armoury...should i be offended by that?


----------



## little nin (Mar 16, 2007)

i only have like 4 of 5k health lol, spell dmg ftw lol


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 16, 2007)

little nin said:


> i only have like 4 of 5k health lol, spell dmg ftw lol



should of went feral............


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Mar 16, 2007)

Yey.....lvl 45 Hunter in Outland =D

I LIKE it


----------



## little nin (Mar 17, 2007)

at lvl 13?

all i can say is to do quests


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

fagget_br said:


> im a lvl 13 undead rogue can somebody gimme a good internet guide or some tips  cause it takes me forever to lvl



Lol.

Quit the game if you think at level 13 it takes forever for you to level.


----------



## little nin (Mar 17, 2007)

^ LOL 

here's my char btw 

made it to 5k today lol

it was higher, but my gear changed and my HP went low...

the amount of cloth my "guild master" wears is disgusting,


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Mar 17, 2007)

Went questing in outland today with my friend...as a lvl 46 hunter =D Was so much fun, my aggro is MASSIVE. I can aggro half of Zangarmash just by pressing the spacebar.

Azeroth looks so plain and boring now i could cry, im still way, way off aswell


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

Agreed on the above statement.
The Outland is much more visually appealing.


----------



## little nin (Mar 18, 2007)

^ yeah, me only have quested in hellfire, zangarmarsh, trekk forest, and now nagrand, i like nagrand the most, looks the best out of em, so far 

btw, my guild leader has no swiftmend


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey, I has a question..... 


Is this game going to get me addicted hardcore? 

Is this game for everybody? I mean not only for kids who like magic and sh*t like that?......


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

Methwolf said:


> Hey, I has a question.....
> 
> 
> Is this game going to get me addicted hardcore?
> ...



Yes and yes.

Really the majority of people who play WoW really aren't big fantasy fans except for the people who play on RP servers. I tend to see a lot of people in the military who play WoW.

Oh, yeah. And my guild downed Nightbane awhile back. Server first ftw.


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Mar 18, 2007)

I has other question.... 

I've heard you have to pay monthly.... Is that true?


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, basically any good MMORPG has a monthly fee.

The prices are as followed:

$14.99 USD - One Month Recurring
$41.97 USD - Three Months Recurring ($13.99 per month)
$77.94 USD - Six Months Recurring ($12.99 per month)


----------



## little nin (Mar 18, 2007)

those conversions are wrong btw, just to let u know, WoW is £8.99 a month...

those 10 day things are cool 

it wont get u addicted btw, it depends, sum1 in my guild has been playing for a year or something and isn't even lvl 60 yet...


----------



## Jessica (Mar 18, 2007)

Haha, my brother recommended that I try this game and use it as a "treatment" to help me feel better and move on from all the junk that's happened to me lately.

Well, it's not helping a terrible amount with making me feel better, but it definitely is fun.


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 18, 2007)

^ Fun fun fun


----------



## little nin (Mar 19, 2007)

i <3 trade spam


----------



## The Internet (Mar 19, 2007)

I restored an old character that was 60, a dwarf warrior, o na friends realm. already 64 after 4 days


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 19, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> Yey.....lvl 45 Hunter in Outland =D
> 
> I LIKE it



you have to be lvl 58+to get in outland


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Mar 19, 2007)

TipTockDrop said:


> you have to be lvl 58+to get in outland



no you dont =)


----------



## little nin (Mar 19, 2007)

*cough* teleport *cough*


----------



## little nin (Mar 19, 2007)

*cough* lock tp or sumfin *cough*


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 19, 2007)

Blizzard hates me >.> I did a password recovery on my account, and they wont send me the email! I checked all my email addresses, and i made sure it was the right email. It's pissing me off so much


----------



## Jh1stgen (Mar 20, 2007)

I got this 3 days ago and i am lvl 38 rogue... this is game is crack i tell ya xD


----------



## Happosii (Mar 20, 2007)

my friends want me to ge the burnign crusade, but eh i alrady played it and when summer comes iwont ahev time to paly it anymore. though i want to..


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 20, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> no you dont =)




O RLY?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 20, 2007)

TipTockDrop said:


> O RLY?!?!?!?!?



nope.damn limit


----------



## Char-Aznable (Mar 20, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find alot of gold really fast for the least amount of work in Horde territory?


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Mar 20, 2007)

For the people who believe you have to be 58 to get into Outland...

your all bloody muppets.


----------



## Liengod (Mar 20, 2007)

Basically. Anything below 58 can just be summoned there.


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (Mar 20, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! love the femme link fc idea. anyways, i play wow. it. is. awesome. the best kind of character is a dark elf mage, and i have one at lv 70, the highest you kan get. BUY WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crowe (Mar 21, 2007)

Kara finally cleared. 



> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! love the femme link fc idea. anyways, i play wow. it. is. awesome. the best kind of character is a dark elf mage, and i have one at lv 70, the highest you kan get. BUY WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I call bullshit. :I



TipTockDrop said:


> you are a horrible mage because
> 
> 1. you only have 6k mana
> 2.i understand that mages don't have high health but you only have 4k health! other mages would have more health than that
> ...


Actually mana/hp isn't everything when it comes to playing as a mage, as long as you know how to play you can still own people pretty badly. 

Have the priests something against locks? All alliance classes have ignored me when I've been questing except for priests...always priests. They are usually 5+ levels higher then me and with my poor gear I rarely take them. 

I use my main though to gank them. Had some really fun experience with a lvl 68 priest, who ganked me when I went to Shadowmoon valley with my 61 lock so that I could make Shadowcloth. Everyone ignored me and tht fucking priests starts to attack me. I wait for sometime and ress with SS, I manage to complete the shadowcloth but the guy ganks me again. 

I then logged onto my mage and flew to that area. I see the priest, and I land next to him just to see if he does anything to me. I write /hug, he writes /smile, I write /spit press AP-PoM-trinket Pyro counterspell .... and he's dead. 

I flew up and he came back and killed him a few times til he got tired and ress'd at the gy after a while. Felt good, really good. He got a lvl 70 mage to help too but that mage sucked, hard.

Invisibility in Alterac Valley = ownage. Press invisibility as the alliance are doing Drek, Blast Wave, Spam AE, cone of cold. Lots of free HK.


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 21, 2007)

Elitejonin11293 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! love the femme link fc idea. anyways, i play wow. it. is. awesome. the best kind of character is a dark elf mage, and i have one at lv 70, the highest you kan get. BUY WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What the Hell is a dark elf mage?
Night Elf? last time i checked there are no such thing Night Elf Mage...

Invisibility is a okay spell (i've not been in the mood for PVP...) but i only use it when i'm lazy and don't want to kill anymore mobs... use it a lot when i want to get out of the manaforges


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 21, 2007)

Elitejonin11293 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! love the femme link fc idea. anyways, i play wow. it. is. awesome. the best kind of character is a dark elf mage, and i have one at lv 70, the highest you kan get. BUY WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



it would be cool if night elfs could be mages
but no


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 21, 2007)

^ Night Elves do need one more class, it would be nice!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 21, 2007)

^Night Elves can't be Mages, because they gave up using and feeding off Arcane magic a long time ago, unlike the Blood Elves. It's also weird how Orcs can become Warlocks even though Thrall supposedly by story banned the use and study of it.


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 21, 2007)

^ I didn't say they should be mages. I just want them to have a different class. Anything would be good, honestly. Something I am good at perfered !


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Mar 21, 2007)

Is the somekind of ..... *cough* hack *cough* to get in without paying....?


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 22, 2007)

that i know of no!
and if you ask my opinion it's worth the payment...
or you can try the crappy, bugged private servers...


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 22, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> For the people who believe you have to be 58 to get into Outland...
> 
> your all bloody muppets.


Pointless though unless your into grinding.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 22, 2007)

Methwolf said:


> Is the somekind of ..... *cough* hack *cough* to get in without paying....?



be a man and pay


----------



## little nin (Mar 24, 2007)

man i was playing for ages yesterday and didnt get to 68, i feel like less of a man now


----------



## Gir (Mar 24, 2007)

WoW, (Hehe Pun) a full bar of rest and I can't level in less than an hour.


----------



## sharingan_clan213 (Mar 24, 2007)

wow isnt addicting....i just have a locked cage set around my computer.....


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Mar 24, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> Pointless though unless your into grinding.



No and no again. Below 58 you won't be killing anything in Outland, stuffs too powerful. It's isnt pointless however. It's nice to have a good look around and see the pretty lights, oh, and the reason i did it was to speak to the enchanters in Shattrath. 

FAR better than having to go to Uldaman every time, and now I can do lifestealing and crusader enchants =)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 24, 2007)

i would never make it to the outland

gank much

EDIT:
does anyone have a warrior?  want to know if there any good in PvE as in 1v2-3


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 24, 2007)

sharingan_clan213 said:


> wow isnt addicting....i just have a locked cage set around my computer.....



o.O good idea, I gotta admit. I'd probully break it down with what ever I could find though


----------



## little nin (Mar 24, 2007)

woohoo lvl 68, flying and all sorts finally XD

got my druidic helm of the second sight too :]

but i do have a feeling that my cloth helm with the 3 eggs bouncing around my head is better


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 24, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> No and no again. Below 58 you won't be killing anything in Outland, stuffs too powerful. It's isnt pointless however. It's nice to have a good look around and see the pretty lights, oh, and the reason i did it was to speak to the enchanters in Shattrath.
> 
> FAR better than having to go to Uldaman every time, and now I can do lifestealing and crusader enchants =)



I dont really worry about lvling my trade skills until 70.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 25, 2007)

Damn it, we got Gruul to 1% (about 33k life or so) and wiped. The attempts after that were just horrendous. Also the other Rogue got the T4 shoulders instead of me, boohoo.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 25, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Damn it, we got Gruul to 1% (about 33k life or so) and wiped. The attempts after that were just horrendous. Also the other Rogue got the T4 shoulders instead of me, boohoo.



t4 looks horrible and they suck

just get shoulders and gloves


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 25, 2007)

^Yea I wasn't too hurt when I lost the T4 shoulders. I would much rather have that shoulder off of the chess event in Kara.


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 25, 2007)

^ Its just easier to buy the game, doesn't take nearly as long


----------



## Draffut (Mar 25, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> ^ Night Elves do need one more class, it would be nice!



how the fuck do you figure?

Gnomes and Tauren need 1 more class each.  Night Elves are fine.



Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Night Elves can't be Mages, because they gave up using and feeding off Arcane magic a long time ago, unlike the Blood Elves. It's also weird how Orcs can become Warlocks even though Thrall supposedly by story banned the use and study of it.



The magic Night Elves gave up using is not the same kind that mages utalize.  Two completely different things.

As for the Thrall thing, I have no idea.  I guess they needed a second lock race for the horde, so they went with Orcs.



Duy Nguyen said:


> Damn it, we got Gruul to 1% (about 33k life or so) and wiped. The attempts after that were just horrendous. Also the other Rogue got the T4 shoulders instead of me, boohoo.



Use flasks and pots.  thats what they are their for.

And now that gruul's shatter is..... pathetic... a couple pots each should be all you need to beat the guy easily.

I personally use Flask of Supreme Power, Greater Arcane Elixir, Adept's Elixir, Elixir of Major Firepower, Brilliant Wizard Oil, Elixir of Empowerment, Poached Bluefish, and Rumsy Rum Black label on bosses once we get the strat down pat and decide it's time to go all out.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 26, 2007)

Yay downed Gruul in one try today. Warriors and etc. T4 legs dropped and something else I forgot. We tried to do Doomwalker after for fun, but we fucked up too many times.

Edit:
Hey NeoDMC how are the Rogues fairing off on the DPS charts in your guild?
I'm consistently topping DPS in Karazhan and only start declining DPS on boss fights like Netherspite where Locks get a huge DPS boost while getting hit by the blue beam. Sadly, on High King and Gruul my DPS gets shot waaay down and Locks and our one Shadow Priest top that fight like mad. 

Are the Rogues in your guild having DPS problems during these fights or are they still consistently topping DPS?
I really wanna know, so I can see how I can improve my DPS and down these bosses with a bit more finesse.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 26, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yay downed Gruul in one try today. Warriors and etc. T4 legs dropped and something else I forgot. We tried to do Doomwalker after for fun, but we fucked up too many times.
> 
> Edit:
> Hey NeoDMC how are the Rogues fairing off on the DPS charts in your guild?
> ...




are you lik on same realm with him


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 26, 2007)

^No we're not, I'm just asking how the Rogues in his guild are doing.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 27, 2007)

how do you get tiers?im still new to WoW


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 27, 2007)

^There's no reason on talking about the old tiers, cause they're usless compared to the gears in Outlands, but for T4 you get these merit that corresponds to your class that drops from bosses in Karazhan, Gruul, Magtheridon, etc. When you get those merits you return back to Shattrath to the main hall of the faction that you chose and turn them in for your tier items.


----------



## little nin (Mar 28, 2007)

he might not be that high level


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 28, 2007)

i havent played WoW in 4 months

and my toon is only 22


----------



## little nin (Mar 28, 2007)

ah, he's a warrior or sumfin?

hope u froze ur account so u haven't been paying for it while u aint been playin


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 29, 2007)

little nin said:


> ah, he's a warrior or sumfin?
> 
> hope u froze ur account so u haven't been paying for it while u aint been playin



no me paladin
but im making a warrior.....want dual weild


----------



## Kazuko (Mar 29, 2007)

I left my lvl 60 shaman/priest/warrior toons behind the minute TBC came out due to the fact that after long time suffering on my resto build i was going full Enhanc on my main (SHAMAN!) just to read that 2h was gettin ditched for duel wield. 

I've gotten back just to have a taste of how it is, leveled a Paladin to 30 and stopped since last week, i was missing my Shaman like hell and i know i cant go back to it again. I'd hate the way they've gone with them and/or i would be addicted again playing during WAYYYYY too much time.


----------



## little nin (Mar 29, 2007)

not playing wow again after playing it for ages is good


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 29, 2007)

little nin said:


> not playing wow again after playing it for ages is good



I wish it was so easy to quit, like I could just walk away and never come back


----------



## Kazuko (Mar 29, 2007)

Being an healer class, having its dreams shattered, suddenly becoming unemployed on real life and living with Mom greatly helped me walk away


----------



## little nin (Mar 29, 2007)

STEP AWAY FROM THE COMP EVIL SHADOW LOL

it must be done


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 29, 2007)

little nin said:


> STEP AWAY FROM THE COMP EVIL SHADOW LOL
> 
> it must be done



The only time i'm away from the comp is if I have school or i'm at baseball, it sucks  *tries to step away* *cries*


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 29, 2007)

If you have no other things to do than to play WoW, and you enjoy WoW, then you can damned well play WoW till your hearts content.

I take WoW breaks of about one month now and then and it helps refresh the feel of the game, but PvP is great at the moment so it simply owns.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 29, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> If you have no other things to do than to play WoW, and you enjoy WoW, then you can damned well play WoW till your hearts content.
> 
> I take WoW breaks of about one month now and then and it helps refresh the feel of the game, but PvP is great at the moment so it simply owns.



yeah i play WoW but im not addicted, unlike some people at my school..

i feel sorry for the people who ruin there lives because of WoW 

this one kid on my bus gets straight E's because all he wants to do is play WoW. 
lax gets my mind off of WoW anyways


OH AND BTW I MIGHT BE ABLE TO PLAY WOW OVER SPRING BREAK


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah I'm pretty pissed, I planed on getting 70 over spring break but i'm going to Florida, Paladin grinding is awesome. 
This is my char. in his balanced gear, he has a healing and tank set as well. Oh and I just dropped my old Professions so thats why they're so low.


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 29, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> If you have no other things to do than to play WoW, and you enjoy WoW, then you can damned well play WoW till your hearts content.
> 
> I take WoW breaks of about one month now and then and it helps refresh the feel of the game, but PvP is great at the moment so it simply owns.



I do take breaks, i've quit over 7 times. Everytime I hit 60 on a character, i quit for 2 months(after I got him/her good gear though) Im nearing my 2nd 70, and nearing getting BOTH my blood elfs to 50(Rogue is 48 and pally is 45). Once I get 2 70s and them both to 50 im gonna take a 2 monthish break, then level the blood elfs to 60 each, and get my last 60(warrior) to 70. Then ill probully go insane and quit wow for a year or something. 

Long process


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 30, 2007)

Well Im progressing pretty well.

L64 now and getting there to 65. Having a job and all really slows down progress.



Theres my armory profile. A shame they dont have the gear stat bubbles working yet.


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 30, 2007)

^ Nice character. A job hasn't seemed to slow you down too much


----------



## Char-Aznable (Mar 30, 2007)

Man my rogue is gettin his ass kicked.  Is there any clear, justifiable way to beat paladins?


----------



## Youma (Mar 30, 2007)

melee has a real tough time with pallies. need some luck on ure side.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Mar 30, 2007)

Well shit...............Whats the best type of rogue to take em out, sublety, combat, or assassination?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 30, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Yeah I'm pretty pissed, I planed on getting 70 over spring break but i'm going to Florida, Paladin grinding is awesome.
> This is my char. in his balanced gear, he has a healing and tank set as well. Oh and I just dropped my old Professions so thats why they're so low.



im quiting my paladin, oh and btw spec in holy?!?!?! /backslap



> Well shit...............Whats the best type of rogue to take em out, sublety, combat, or assassination?



combat rouges and put full points in eviscate

if your having trouble with paladins just swift around them but if they have retribution or armor boost aura you just need to swift away


----------



## Kazuko (Mar 30, 2007)

Combat Ro*gu*es


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

?Φ? said:


> im quiting my paladin, oh and btw spec in holy?!?!?! /backslap



If paladins aren't holy then they are somewhat worthless.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 30, 2007)

Of course holy.  what else would a pally be?

A really durable peice of paper with which to try and papercut people?


----------



## Gir (Mar 30, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> If paladins aren't holy then they are somewhat worthless.



Thats only for raiding and crap, PVP used to be protection until they nerfed reckoning now it's mainly retribution.

And Blessing of Kings is probably the best buff seen by man.


----------



## illusion (Mar 30, 2007)

Well this is me. 



Just have one more green i have to get rid of, I still want to improve my armor though. Doing a guild run in Shadow Labs tonight to get my Kara key, then it's time to work on my tier stuff.

P.S. PvP servers own all.


----------



## Gir (Mar 30, 2007)

I would show my guy but the amount of time i've spent playing lately left me in the dust.


----------



## illusion (Mar 30, 2007)

Takumi said:


> I would show my guy but the amount of time i've spent playing lately left me in the dust.



It doesn't matter, I think it's cool to see other people's toons that post on NF.  

Maybe one day, we can all start fresh on the same server and make a guild. (cough) not anytime soon though, since I'm gonna be runnin Kara alot and gettin my teir stuff.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 30, 2007)

Takumi said:


> Thats only for raiding and crap, PVP used to be protection until they nerfed reckoning now it's mainly retribution.
> 
> And Blessing of Kings is probably the best buff seen by man.



Mark of the Wild is also a very sexy buff...

and Holy is still very powerful in PVP, unless you are tryign to have an entire team of DPSers...



illusion said:


> It doesn't matter, I think it's cool to see other people's toons that post on NF.





enjoy!  Magtheridon/Gruul/Nightbane dead!

Now if my work schedule would let me show for a hydroxxis we would have him to...


----------



## little nin (Mar 30, 2007)

some fuckin sexc gear there man


----------



## illusion (Mar 30, 2007)

Whoa, nice gear man. I have a hard time against Warlocks unless I'm Fury spec, but even then I'd have to use all my cooldowns and it would still be 50/50 whether I'd win, very tough class.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

Takumi said:


> Thats only for raiding and crap, PVP used to be protection until they nerfed reckoning now it's mainly retribution.
> 
> And Blessing of Kings is probably the best buff seen by man.




Thats the only reason I went into prot, BoK is the Shiz.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 30, 2007)

illusion said:


> Whoa, nice gear man. I have a hard time against Warlocks unless I'm Fury spec, but even then I'd have to use all my cooldowns and it would still be 50/50 whether I'd win, very tough class.



Yes, we kinda eat most classes 1v1.

To bad the one class that they made into Warlock killers (rogues) already kill most other classes easily anyhow.

And I should have my spellstrike hood done by Monday, which will help my DPS alot.

Aylevene is out MT if you guys are curious.  pretty well equiped.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 30, 2007)

illusion said:


> Well this is me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why lionheart?i heard that deep thunder is better



> enjoy! Magtheridon/Gruul/Nightbane dead!
> 
> Now if my work schedule would let me show for a hydroxxis we would have him to...



i got somewhat of a orgasm 



> Combat Rogues



its hard to take you seriously when you have a girl as your sig and avy


----------



## illusion (Mar 30, 2007)

§ΦÆ said:


> why lionheart?i heard that deep thunder is better



Well you can't really compare Lionheart to Deep Thunder cause that's the upgrade of Thunder. Now you can compare it to the upgrade of Lionheart which is Lionheart Champion. The reason I chose to go with Lionheart is because the upgrade (Lionheart Champion) adds a chance on hit to boost your strength by 100 for 10 sec. while Deep Thunder only upgrades with stats.

I figured I can get stats with armor and enchants, but having a built in Crusader enchant on a weapon is pretty impressive (i can only imagine actually putting a Crusader enchant on it, as well as the chance on hit), plus when you get to Lionheart Executioner the chance to resist fear upgrades to 10%, not to mention the stats improve. 

Thunder only upgrades with stats, while Lionheart upgrades with stats and chance on hits, I guess it's all a matter of preference. Some say the Thunder line of weapons are better, I prefer the Lionheart line.


----------



## nedaime mizukage (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey. I just started WOW on Christmas. I'm a warlock and I have no clue what talents I should go into. Any suggestion? oh and is anybody on the Anvilamar server?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 30, 2007)

nedaime mizukage said:


> Hey. I just started WOW on Christmas. I'm a warlock and I have no clue what talents I should go into. Any suggestion? oh and is anybody on the Anvilamar server?



Leveling, early levels, Demonology is probobly your best bet.  things like improved Voidwalker is great.

Once you get into the 50's, affliction is probobly your best bet.  instant cast Howl of Terror, and lots of DoTs/life gainign ability is incredible for leveling and grinding.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 31, 2007)

nedaime mizukage said:


> Hey. I just started WOW on Christmas. I'm a warlock and I have no clue what talents I should go into. Any suggestion? oh and is anybody on the Anvilamar server?



DON'T GO DEMONOLGY

go half destruction/affliction


demonology is the worst


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Mar 31, 2007)

Actually demonology is a brilliant tree.  Most specs involve going at least SOME distance into demo.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 31, 2007)

?Φ? said:


> DON'T GO DEMONOLGY
> 
> go half destruction/affliction
> 
> ...



For leveling?

lvl 10-50, demonolgy with a little affliction is incredible for leveling.  granted Felguards suck, but having a good voidwalker makes low level leveling and farming a breeze, with almost no downtime....

But once you get high enough level to get iHoT, affliction becomes very good to.  and eventually alot better.

The days of the SM/Ruin builds are dead.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Mar 31, 2007)

Damn, whats better for me, shadowstep, or mutilation?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 31, 2007)

Char-Aznable said:


> Damn, whats better for me, shadowstep, or mutilation?



thats why my first chracter wasnt a rogue....


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 31, 2007)

?Φ? said:


> *im quiting my paladin, oh and btw spec in holy?!?!?! */backslap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess your new to the game then.

Paladins are some of the most effective healers in the game both pve and pvp. If your a retrodin then your obviously gimping your team, and you wonder why the alliance always lose at BGs. Well theres one aspect of why alliance sucks ass. Believe me I know. Ive only played alliance for 2 yrs now and since Im so glad i switched over to horde.

Also, if you spec protection its not as luck based as retribution and you can also grab 4-6 mobs at once and take them all on. I can tank instances but since Im a healing class Im usually stuck as the healer of the group. Oh well, its not difficult at all at the very least.

People are thinking far too indepently which is why a lot of people ruin the reputation of paladins. For the longest time I hated grouping with them simple cause they all wanted to dps and they absolutely sucked at it! Mine as well roll a warrior.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 31, 2007)

Char-Aznable said:


> Damn, whats better for me, shadowstep, or mutilation?



Shadowstep sucks.

Mutilate is only good if you got some beastly high damaging daggers, oh yea you gotta have the opponent poisoned to get that 50% damage boost as well. 

As for right now the only Rogues that I see that goes for Mutilate ar Rogues that nabbed two of those daggers from Murmur, or getting a hold of both Malchazeen and Emerald Ripper. My server is pretty much dead so honestly I can't say much.

Unless you seriously like group PvP, Shadowstep isn't half bad, but it won't unload a huge amount of damage like the other PvP specs. Mutilate is good in both PvE and PvP. I don't PvP much but it never hurts to get out 3k+ Mutilates on people. For PvE it's damage is only rivaled and beaten not by a huge margin by Combat Daggers.

I would much rather prefer Combat Fists or Swords (more fist) in Arenas because you're gonna end up running around A LOT in arenas and you do not want to waste any time running behind the opponent to BS or Mut.

I also hope you're level 70 to start deciding on which 41 point talent to go for, because if you're not...just stick to combat and level.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 31, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> I guess your new to the game then.
> 
> Paladins are some of the most effective healers in the game both pve and pvp. If your a retrodin then your obviously gimping your team, and you wonder why the alliance always lose at BGs. Well theres one aspect of why alliance sucks ass. Believe me I know. Ive only played alliance for 2 yrs now and since Im so glad i switched over to horde.
> 
> ...



yeah i quit it because there damage suck compared to other classes and i hate being kited

thats hwy im rolling tauren warrior atleasst i have charge and intercept


----------



## Char-Aznable (Mar 31, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Shadowstep sucks.
> 
> Mutilate is only good if you got some beastly high damaging daggers, oh yea you gotta have the opponent poisoned to get that 50% damage boost as well.
> 
> ...



Actually I'm level 28 and I was just lookin for the right path to go on.  Maybe I'll just quit my rogue, hes to complicated for a beginner.  I'll just try a caster class.


----------



## nedaime mizukage (Mar 31, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Leveling, early levels, Demonology is probobly your best bet.  things like improved Voidwalker is great.
> 
> Once you get into the 50's, affliction is probobly your best bet.  instant cast Howl of Terror, and lots of DoTs/life gainign ability is incredible for leveling and grinding.



I guess I did it right the first time then.  So far I'm pure demo lock. 



?Φ? said:


> DON'T GO DEMONOLGY
> 
> go half destruction/affliction



Too late. 



Mecha-Kisame said:


> Actually demonology is a brilliant tree.  Most specs involve going at least SOME distance into demo.



Cool. Thats good to know. 



Draffut said:


> For leveling?
> 
> lvl 10-50, demonolgy with a little affliction is incredible for leveling.  granted Felguards suck, but having a good voidwalker makes low level leveling and farming a breeze, with almost no downtime....
> 
> ...



Felguards are that bad? I thought they could be pretty good with the Fel Intellect, Fel Stamina, and Demonic Knowledge.  Well I'm probably wrong but Felguards look cool.  

Huh. The smilies arn't right...Thats weird...


----------



## FMP Hero (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm a 45 warrior. Was it a good idea for me to go fury-spec? Or should I re-spec?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 1, 2007)

Respeccing is fun and teaches you more about your class, so I say sure, go for it, try out arms and see what you think! Well, that is if you have a good two-handed weapon or have access to one. Arms doesn't really work with duel-wielding. o.O;


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 1, 2007)

FMP Hero said:


> I'm a 45 warrior. Was it a good idea for me to go fury-spec? Or should I re-spec?


Fury is made of win if you have the gear for it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 1, 2007)

Char-Aznable said:


> Actually I'm level 28 and I was just lookin for the right path to go on.  Maybe I'll just quit my rogue, hes to complicated for a beginner.  I'll just try a caster class.



It doesn't take a genius to level a rogue really. Honestly when I was leveling, I don't remember pressing anymore than 5 buttons 95% of the time, lol.

Stealth...Cheapshot...Sinister Strike to do damage and build combo point...Eviscerate.

On named mobs, soloable elite quests, and multi-mobs only works if you're combat swords/fists/mace the most preferable spec:
Stealth...Cheapshot (Sap for multi-mob)...Turn on Evasion, Blade Flurry, all trinkets, Adrenaline Rush...Back to spamming Sinister Strike...Eviscerate.

Simple and stupidly easy. Accidentally pull a mob or things get tough? Vanish (granted it doesn't go stupid and bugout). Vanish ain't up or need to run away? Sprint hooo haaaa.



But yea you kinda made the right choice...quit your Rogue, roll a Lock.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 1, 2007)

Char-Aznable said:


> Actually I'm level 28 and I was just lookin for the right path to go on.  Maybe I'll just quit my rogue, hes to complicated for a beginner.  I'll just try a caster class.


LOL if Rogue in WoW is too complicated for you then it would probably be best just to quit.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 1, 2007)

?Φ? said:


> yeah i quit it because there damage suck compared to other classes and i hate being kited
> 
> thats hwy im rolling tauren warrior atleasst i have charge and intercept



We do have a horrible weakness against classes such as Mages, Hunters, Warlocks and such but if you do play it right they arent all that difficult. All you really have to do is play the game of survival and outlast their mana and you'll survive.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 1, 2007)

FMP Hero said:


> I'm a 45 warrior. Was it a good idea for me to go fury-spec? Or should I re-spec?



Your going to be yelled at a lot in raids for not being Protection specced. It's really harsh, the DPS you can dish out is insanely high,e specially fully buffed, but people don't want you in the big raids. Even though you can be an awesome off-tank aswell.

Make sure you tell the yellers to fuck off.


----------



## little nin (Apr 1, 2007)

the strangest thing happend to me last night, a druid ganked me, outside IF dueling as you do...dueled this druid and i got ganked like he was actually a rogue, took him about 3 secs i think, they do say he's one of the best on the server 

what's wrong with the smiley things, i sense a VB Short Update coming....


----------



## Gir (Apr 1, 2007)

Remember, best not duel the best on the server and face humiliating defeat.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 1, 2007)

Char-Aznable said:


> Actually I'm level 28 and I was just lookin for the right path to go on.  Maybe I'll just quit my rogue, hes to complicated for a beginner.  I'll just try a caster class.



if you are do a shaman,shaman or druid

mage and priest probally too complicated for you 2


----------



## FMP Hero (Apr 1, 2007)

I've actually already re specced once. Ironically, it was from Arms. I got out just before the "Before the Storm" patch where they fucked with Anger Management. But yeah, I think I'll just stick with Fury. I'm good at tanking, but I'm not MT good.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 1, 2007)

FMP Hero said:


> I've actually already re specced once. Ironically, it was from Arms. I got out just before the "Before the Storm" patch where they fucked with Anger Management. But yeah, I think I'll just stick with Fury. I'm good at tanking, but I'm not MT good.



do half 31/31/0

thats what most warriors do


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 1, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> Your going to be yelled at a lot in raids for not being Protection specced. It's really harsh, the DPS you can dish out is insanely high,e specially fully buffed, but people don't want you in the big raids. Even though you can be an awesome off-tank aswell.
> 
> Make sure you tell the yellers to fuck off.



It depends on what the guild recruited you for though. Warriors still make good dps classes therefore not all of them need to be tanks.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2007)

?Φ? said:


> if you are do a shaman,shaman or druid
> 
> mage and priest probally too complicated for you 2



Mage isn't complicated just overpowered as fuck *It's why i love my blood elf*


----------



## little nin (Apr 1, 2007)

i hate mages , i like low level ones that i can pwn tho


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 1, 2007)

Warriors are meant to tank. If a guild needs more DPS they'd bring a Mage, Lock, or Shadow Priest. Melee DPS ain't so great anymore so there is no reason to bring a Fury Warrior to fill in the 2-3 slots for melee DPS that should be given to Rogues and if your guild is set on class balance, hell a Feral Druid wouldn't be so bad.

Well that's mainly through experience, because I've only done a full clear Karazhan and Gruul's Lair. Don't know how much melee DPS can fair off during Mag or SS. We had one of our off-tankers go Fury a couple of times just because Kara is too damn easy for us. He couldn't even hang on the DPS charts against me and the other Mages and Locks. Fury Warriors aren't awesome like they use to be.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Mage isn't complicated just overpowered as fuck *It's why i love my blood elf*


Mages are squishy as fuck.

But still a really fun and strong class.


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 1, 2007)

To try to get myself to finally quit wow, i set up my old crappy comp that can barely hold TBC and make myself level on that....so far...it isn't working...I desided that i'd level my 60 warrior to 65(thinking that would be enough to get me to quit cause I lag everytime I walk) and so far i got 2 levels . I'm about to set up my even crappier comp that can't handle WoW at all


----------



## little nin (Apr 1, 2007)

how about u just delete it and burn the disc? 

it's not hard to stop playing man, just watch TV instead  XD

i dinged 70 today, went resto....where can i get some good +healing gear? anyone got ideas?


----------



## Fenix (Apr 1, 2007)

It is with great disappointment that I announce: despite recently quitting WoW due to a number of reasons including my account being banned (LOL) I have taken up WoW again....currently playing a 65 priest with some friends....


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 1, 2007)

lol...

WoW has become too popular...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2007)

Has it? I think it's good that casual gamers like it.


----------



## illusion (Apr 1, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Warriors are meant to tank. If a guild needs more DPS they'd bring a Mage, Lock, or Shadow Priest. Melee DPS ain't so great anymore so there is no reason to bring a Fury Warrior to fill in the 2-3 slots for melee DPS that should be given to Rogues and if your guild is set on class balance, hell a Feral Druid wouldn't be so bad.
> 
> Well that's mainly through experience, because I've only done a full clear Karazhan and Gruul's Lair. Don't know how much melee DPS can fair off during Mag or SS. We had one of our off-tankers go Fury a couple of times just because Kara is too damn easy for us. He couldn't even hang on the DPS charts against me and the other Mages and Locks. Fury Warriors aren't awesome like they use to be.



Warriors are great to have as off-tanks though, if the main tank loses aggro on a mob or if a mob gets on a healer, the off tank can taunt and hold aggro till help arrives.

We may not bring the best dps, but I can hold my own in that regard and I can help with crowd control alot better than any mage, hunter or lock. I guess it also depends what instance you're in, certain instances rely on alot of crowd control and off tanks are great for that.


----------



## Fenix (Apr 1, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Warriors are meant to tank. If a guild needs more DPS they'd bring a Mage, Lock, or Shadow Priest. Melee DPS ain't so great anymore so there is no reason to bring a Fury Warrior to fill in the 2-3 slots for melee DPS that should be given to Rogues and if your guild is set on class balance, hell a Feral Druid wouldn't be so bad.
> 
> Well that's mainly through experience, because I've only done a full clear Karazhan and Gruul's Lair. Don't know how much melee DPS can fair off during Mag or SS. We had one of our off-tankers go Fury a couple of times just because Kara is too damn easy for us. He couldn't even hang on the DPS charts against me and the other Mages and Locks. Fury Warriors aren't awesome like they use to be.



What's the point of debating this?

The nerf to weapon skills hit warriors and rogues dps big time. Everyone knows that. However, despite this fact, there will still be plenty of nonprot warrriors that will get to raid and acquire gear. 

There's the "ideal world' where classes on each server are appropriately distributed and everyone can get in a perfectly balanced raid.

Then there's the "real world" where servers are stacked with overpopulation for certain classes, and guilds plow through raid contents regardless of their class composition. 

Also stop mentioning karazhan in raid related topics, you sound like someone who's never raided pre-bc before and is all excited by these fake purples with low item levels

Oh had to use " " since it's wow afterall zzzzzzzz


----------



## Draffut (Apr 1, 2007)

nedaime mizukage said:


> Felguards are that bad? I thought they could be pretty good with the Fel Intellect, Fel Stamina, and Demonic Knowledge.  Well I'm probably wrong but Felguards look cool.
> 
> Huh. The smilies arn't right...Thats weird...



Felguard arn't that bad, just affliction is 10x better.



Shikamaru-sama said:


> Your going to be yelled at a lot in raids for not being Protection specced. It's really harsh, the DPS you can dish out is insanely high,e specially fully buffed, but people don't want you in the big raids. Even though you can be an awesome off-tank aswell.
> 
> Make sure you tell the yellers to fuck off.



Fury warrior would be instantly killed as an offtank for any current raid level encounter.  With a sick amount of resist, they could feasibly tank adds in Hydroxiss.  but then they cant DPS anyhow.

Fury warrior damage isn't that incredible. Would take a Mage/Rogue/Warlock/Shadow Priest over one any day.  But atleast they arn't hunters.

Fury warriors lack a CC. (This is the big one)



Stumpy said:


> Mages are squishy as fuck.
> 
> But still a really fun and strong class.



Mages are squishy?  mage has blink, frost nova, polymorph, invis, and more armor then my warlock... I dont see how thats squishy.


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 2, 2007)

little nin said:


> how about u just delete it and burn the disc?
> 
> it's not hard to stop playing man, just watch TV instead  XD
> 
> i dinged 70 today, went resto....where can i get some good +healing gear? anyone got ideas?



1: My TV is right on the side of the computer.

2: I threw out all my disks, i deleted the files, my computer is dumb and it still lets me play


----------



## Na- (Apr 2, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Warriors are meant to tank. If a guild needs more DPS they'd bring a Mage, Lock, or Shadow Priest. Melee DPS ain't so great anymore so there is no reason to bring a Fury Warrior to fill in the 2-3 slots for melee DPS that should be given to Rogues and if your guild is set on class balance, hell a Feral Druid wouldn't be so bad.
> 
> Well that's mainly through experience, because I've only done a full clear Karazhan and Gruul's Lair. Don't know how much melee DPS can fair off during Mag or SS. We had one of our off-tankers go Fury a couple of times just because Kara is too damn easy for us. He couldn't even hang on the DPS charts against me and the other Mages and Locks. Fury Warriors aren't awesome like they use to be.



You suck.
 I Was ALWAYS #1 Top DPS in my guild as an Fury DPS Warrior. I Barley ever pulled aggro unless i went totally all out on nub bosses like Onyxia (which with my gear i could tank anyways).
My guild killed Lurker btw (I Play in EU - Stormscale - Glamour [A]).
Ofcourse your OFFTANK cant keep up in DPS because he has Prot Gear (Even though he may have some Fury Gear, It's not nearly good enough).
I've killed Mag, Gruul, Bane and Lurker (+ all bosses pre-lurker in SSC) and yet you try telling me that Warriors cant DPS eh...
I've got a 70 hunter with 2/5 T4 and Sunfury Bow of the Phoenix. And in Gruul, I Dont do nearly as much damage (I Took gruul as an example since it's EASY) as i do with my warrior. (Yes, both characters are enchanted beyond what's reasonable.)
Off specs are THE win in TBC. If you do not understand this, I do not wish you any luck at all when you game.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 2, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Mages are squishy?  mage has blink, frost nova, polymorph, invis, and more armor then my warlock... I dont see how thats squishy.


I did not say they weren't resourceful.  I said they were squishy.  No amount of spells can change that.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 2, 2007)

Na- said:


> You suck.
> I Was ALWAYS #1 Top DPS in my guild as an Fury DPS Warrior. I Barley ever pulled aggro unless i went totally all out on nub bosses like Onyxia (which with my gear i could tank anyways).
> My guild killed Lurker btw (I Play in EU - Stormscale - Glamour [A]).
> Ofcourse your OFFTANK cant keep up in DPS because he has Prot Gear (Even though he may have some Fury Gear, It's not nearly good enough).
> ...



Care to like your Armory profile to us?  or you just goign to flaunt that you are the bestest warrior evar without anythig nbehind it, I doubt many will believe a word you hav to say.

Or maybe a screenshot of you topping DPS charts in SSL?

I could claim I am Jesus, and am finishing the Battle of Mount Hyjal, doesn't make it true.  Not that you are necissarily lying, but your random screaming tryign to flaunt your E-Peen on a Message Board doesn't help your case any.

Add onto that, the fact that most of the warrior community is up in arms about how weak they currently are in comparison to other classes, many of which are further then you in the game.  Since you seam to believe other people suck since you just happen to be in a more successful guild, the fact that warriors who have progressed furhter then yourself are complainign about how they are comparitivly gimped, they are obviously correct.

Lastly, you say you WAS always top DPS, meaning you no longer are.  Care to explain why not?  Could it have anythign to do with fury warriors being crap in BC?


----------



## Na- (Apr 2, 2007)

I Quit playing when they nerfed the raid encounters.
Knowing blizzard they will suck the fun and difficulty out of every god damn encounter there is.
Happily, we killed Gruul and Hydross pre-nerf.


----------



## little nin (Apr 2, 2007)

im so angry, went arcatraz, me (Resto druid), feral druid, pala (holy), mage n rogue

resto belt comes up and the druids fuckin needs it too, without saying...."im going resto again soon" 


WHO THE FUCK WAS RESTO AT THE TIME IT DROPPED?!?!!?!?!?!

again, fuck female gamers


----------



## Draffut (Apr 2, 2007)

Na- said:


> I Quit playing when they nerfed the raid encounters.
> Knowing blizzard they will suck the fun and difficulty out of every god damn encounter there is.
> Happily, we killed Gruul and Hydross pre-nerf.



I call bullshit now.  Your account would still exist.  Please give us an rmory profile, or take your BS elsewhere.  Especially since you only recently quit, sicne those nerfs were both no more then a month old.

You prove fury warriors can do damage, and not just claim shit you cannot back up, and maybe i'll belive they dont suck.  Until then, your word is about as believable as OJ's.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Apr 2, 2007)

Whats better to level up?  Grinding or questing?  My friend says grinding but he's usually and asshole who tells me something and its turns out to be wrong or completely opposite from what I need.  Any idea?


----------



## Draffut (Apr 2, 2007)

Low levels, grinding for most classes.  Questing for those that dont grind well.

At high levels (above 55 or so) Questing, get lots of good loots for it to.


----------



## Fenix (Apr 2, 2007)

little nin said:


> im so angry, went arcatraz, me (Resto druid), feral druid, pala (holy), mage n rogue
> 
> resto belt comes up and the druids fuckin needs it too, without saying...."im going resto again soon"
> 
> ...



What does that have to do with females?

Respeccing at lvl 70 is a pretty common thing. 50 gold is nothing at lvl 70 compared to what it was back in 60.

Next time you want to be selfish and hog all the items, start a group of your own and pick out the classes that you don't have to compete with.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 3, 2007)

Na- said:


> You suck.
> I Was ALWAYS #1 Top DPS in my guild as an Fury DPS Warrior. I Barley ever pulled aggro unless i went totally all out on nub bosses like Onyxia (which with my gear i could tank anyways).
> My guild killed Lurker btw (I Play in EU - Stormscale - Glamour [A]).
> Ofcourse your OFFTANK cant keep up in DPS because he has Prot Gear (Even though he may have some Fury Gear, It's not nearly good enough).
> ...



Any proof of your awesomeness as a Fury Warrior?

Also like what Draffut said, care to explain how you were topping DPS and why aren't you anymore?


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 3, 2007)

April Vacation said:


> What does that have to do with females?
> 
> Respeccing at lvl 70 is a pretty common thing. 50 gold is nothing at lvl 70 compared to what it was back in 60.
> 
> Next time you want to be selfish and hog all the items, start a group of your own and pick out the classes that you don't have to compete with.



Thats what I do and I now have 3 different sets of blues. 



> Also like what Draffut said, care to explain how you were topping DPS and why aren't you anymore?


I can explain that for him easily. Its because the gear advantage has been totally reset since pre-TBC. Therefore a lot of warriors arent as quite as effective as they were back when they had their tier 2-3 sets and crazy epic gear on turning them into monster dpsers.

Still a lot of people keep being ignorant of the fact of what some classes are capable of. Paladins are heavily mistaken that all they are good at is healing and quite frankly if they spec right they can become effective tanks as well. I know I myself make a good off tank and I have main tanked all the way up to mana-tombs. Im only L66 atm.
I do have to admit though. I am an awesome healer. Hell Im awesome at  a lot of things in this game.


----------



## illusion (Apr 3, 2007)

I respeced all pvp, (I don't say fury, because IMO arms is better for burst damage and Mortal Strike is a must have in arena). 

Seriously, I'm done tanking, I'm tired of raiding with idiots! I'd rather just play with a few friends in arena and not worry about somebody not doing their job, plus the rewards in arena beat out anything any instance has to offer anyway IMO. Well except teir 5 of course, but I doubt I"ll be seeing those anytime soon, so I'm just gonna focus on arena.


----------



## Na- (Apr 3, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Any proof of your awesomeness as a Fury Warrior?
> 
> Also like what Draffut said, care to explain how you were topping DPS and why aren't you anymore?



For all you noobs that whined about profile;


Note: This is not how i left my character.
I Dont have any DPS Lists to show you, but i dont feel that you're worthy of it anyways.
For some reason my weapons arent showing, but just ask and i'll link them aswell.
Oh and yeah numbnut, if you care to read my previous post where i said I QUIT you would know why i aint anymore.


----------



## little nin (Apr 3, 2007)

ok maybe what i said didn't have nefin to do with all female gamers, but the ones on my server are stupid imo


----------



## Fenix (Apr 3, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> I can explain that for him easily. Its because the gear advantage has been totally reset since pre-TBC. Therefore a lot of warriors arent as quite as effective as they were back when they had their tier 2-3 sets and crazy epic gear on turning them into monster dpsers.



No. Melee are getting nailed because of Weapon Skill nerf AKA: it no longer reduces the amount of dmg lost from Glacing blows



> Still a lot of people keep being ignorant of the fact of what some classes are capable of. Paladins are heavily mistaken that all they are good at is healing and quite frankly if they spec right they can become effective tanks as well. .



That's all fine and all but there's a few problems that cause people to think the way you described:

1) Almost all servers have a severe lack of healers
2) Paladins are INCREDIBLY mana efficient, not to mention they have amazing survivability in pvp
3) They have less HP than warriors

There ARE guilds that use Paladin main tanks, but the majority of the times, people prefer a paladin healer since they are so damn amazing at it. Being so good at something often overshadow your other abilities


----------



## Draffut (Apr 3, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> Thats what I do and I now have 3 different sets of blues.
> 
> I can explain that for him easily. Its because the gear advantage has been totally reset since pre-TBC. Therefore a lot of warriors arent as quite as effective as they were back when they had their tier 2-3 sets and crazy epic gear on turning them into monster dpsers.



I am talking BC.  Toping in Naxx is irrelivant now.  Especially since most fights were heavily favored in one dirrection or the other.  Except Patchwerk...



> Still a lot of people keep being ignorant of the fact of what some classes are capable of. Paladins are heavily mistaken that all they are good at is healing and quite frankly if they spec right they can become effective tanks as well. I know I myself make a good off tank and I have main tanked all the way up to mana-tombs. Im only L66 atm.
> I do have to admit though. I am an awesome healer. Hell Im awesome at  a lot of things in this game.



I have a paladin tank heroic's for me all the time.  Sicne Nightbane has been nerfed, i would even let him tank Karazhan.

But they are still inferior enough, that if you try in most 25 mans, they wont fair to well, and would be better suited as healers.  especially sicne they are so mana efficent.

Na-, unfortuantly, the gear wont load (or it's taking helluva logn time).  Will comment on it later.


----------



## Fulcata (Apr 3, 2007)

My main's a 56 Feral Druid, but I love my Hunter twink so much more. He's in the 20-29 Bracket, and he's Beast Mastery spec'. 
Now, I know what you're thinking:"Wtf would go BM for at that level, you could get Aimed Shot." I just like to say my pet (Boar) crits for 110+, has 2200 armor, and can kill 27's and below on it's own, which is quite handy when you're fighting a group on your own, or running off with the flag. I usually cap atleast once, and Average around 13 kills per match in Warsong Gulch (Only that low because I run the flag quite a bit, even if I don't cap it.) In Arathi Basin I average 25 kills a match, I don't bother capturing points, I just hang around the Blacksmith and defend it. I'm almost always top 3.


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 3, 2007)

I've been wondering, why hasn't anyone set up a guild on a server that we all could make a guild on and stuff with alts, i'm just sick of leveling my other characters, need something to do. Ive been leveling a NE hunter on my friend from schools server to play with him too: (Area 52) Female NE Hunter ftw  only female char


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 4, 2007)

Na- said:


> For all you noobs that whined about profile;
> 
> 
> Note: This is not how i left my character.
> ...



The hell are you starting shit for? I just asked you a couple of questions and you fucken snapped on me you little dick. I was referring to the time in which you were playing.

Anyways, your armory won't load up so I can't say much. Even then there is no valid proof that you're top DPS fury warrior.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 4, 2007)

Na- said:


> For all you noobs that whined about profile;
> 
> 
> Note: This is not how i left my character.
> ...



Yeah fuck you too.

If we wanna start showing our little "prized" bullshit then take a good look at this.

This is just an example of our team's capability well over a year ago when people were still obtaining their tier 1 sets and tier 2 didnt even exist.

Your probably just another simple to kite around warrior anyways.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 4, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The hell are you starting shit for? I just asked you a couple of questions and you fucken snapped on me you little dick. I was referring to the time in which you were playing.
> 
> Anyways, your armory won't load up so I can't say much. Even then there is no valid proof that you're top DPS fury warrior.



no worry hes a dwarf warrior ith a horrible spec
he took out the weapons so you can see them


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 4, 2007)

I was under the impression that fury warriors actually _were_ great DPS.  Though I don't believe a word of Na's example, he sounds like a nerd-raging 12-year-old.

By the way, I picked up my Dreadsteed today.  It's sexy.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 4, 2007)

Mecha-Kisame said:


> I was under the impression that fury warriors actually _were_ great DPS.  Though I don't believe a word of Na's example, he sounds like a nerd-raging 12-year-old.
> 
> By the way, I picked up my Dreadsteed today.  It's sexy.



They were great DPS.  At lvl 60 with thier insane itemization and abilties.

But in BC, they have been severly weakened in gear, game mechanics, and just new abilities.  Where most classes got incredible buffs (especially in talents) at 70.  Warriors were pretty much left in the dust, along with hunters.


----------



## little nin (Apr 4, 2007)

what april said before was right, pala's have great mana effieciency, i dont know how, but me and my pala friend are in the same group, healing, and it just shocks me the way that his mana is barely touched while i see me mine slowly going down


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 4, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The hell are you starting shit for? I just asked you a couple of questions and you fucken snapped on me you little dick.





> Yeah fuck you too.
> 
> If we wanna start showing our little "prized" bullshit then take a good look at this.
> 
> ...



Now you both come off as bad as he does. Top work!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 4, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> Now you both come off as bad as he does. Top work!



shut the fuck up


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 5, 2007)

little nin said:


> what april said before was right, pala's have great mana effieciency, i dont know how, but me and my pala friend are in the same group, healing, and it just shocks me the way that his mana is barely touched while i see me mine slowly going down



Thats cause when their heals crit they recieve all the mana back. Im definitely building my paladin around it. +crit more important then +healing.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 5, 2007)

little nin said:


> what april said before was right, pala's have great mana effieciency, i dont know how, but me and my pala friend are in the same group, healing, and it just shocks me the way that his mana is barely touched while i see me mine slowly going down



because you are the worst class at healing


----------



## Draffut (Apr 5, 2007)

§ΦÆ said:


> because you are the worst class at healing



A druid?  Druids are great.  Many a boss I have beaten with our tank only being DoT healed by a druid.

They all have thier good points.  Paladins have almost infinate mana.  Priests have the biggest heals around.  Druid are incredible with HoT's, and therefor the best for group healing.  Shaman are the average of the 3, and in my opinion, the worst of the 4, but still very good.  But they are so insane as Enhancement, it makes up for it 10-fold.

As a side note, my guild made me pass the best current caster DPS weapon in existance last night.  I was royally pissed.  I ran till 2 AM for that shit.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 5, 2007)

Draffut said:


> A druid?  Druids are great.  Many a boss I have beaten with our tank only being DoT healed by a druid.
> 
> They all have thier good points.  Paladins have almost infinate mana.  Priests have the biggest heals around.  Druid are incredible with HoT's, and therefor the best for group healing.  Shaman are the average of the 3, and in my opinion, the worst of the 4, but still very good.  But they are so insane as Enhancement, it makes up for it 10-fold.
> 
> As a side note, my guild made me pass the best current caster DPS weapon in existance last night.  I was royally pissed.  I ran till 2 AM for that shit.



they are good healers but compared to other healing classes they kinda suck


----------



## Draffut (Apr 5, 2007)

?Φ? said:


> they are good healers but compared to other healing classes they kinda suck



Not really.  For Solo healing you are correct.  But in any dual healer group (Almost mandatory in some of the harder Heroics) or 10+ man instances, Druid is my most prefered healer.

Battle Rez, best group healing, and the best group buff out there, make them incredibly valuable.

Priest/Pally/Shaman + Druid better then any combo of the first 3.


----------



## little nin (Apr 5, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> Thats cause when their heals crit they recieve all the mana back. Im definitely building my paladin around it. +crit more important then +healing.



i noticed that after spam healing him and looking at combat log 

but he did the same to me and didn't crit once, and i heal for 1k more than him each time



§ΦÆ said:


> because you are the worst class at healing



your lack of knowledge scares me, i'm alot better than most healers i know, and every1 else has already showed why you're wrong

do shamans give buffs?  im just curious coz ive never teamed with one before lol, i have no idea what they are good at :S


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 5, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Not really.  For Solo healing you are correct.  But in any dual healer group (Almost mandatory in some of the harder Heroics) or 10+ man instances, Druid is my most prefered healer.
> 
> Battle Rez, best group healing, and the best group buff out there, make them incredibly valuable.
> 
> Priest/Pally/Shaman + Druid better then any combo of the first 3.



I dont know about that. A pally/shadow priest combo is pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 6, 2007)

little nin said:


> do shamans give buffs?  im just curious coz ive never teamed with one before lol, i have no idea what they are good at :S



They give out many great buffs off their totems. They also have earthshield, ancestrial spirit or whatever off healing waves, and that thing that procs off a crit for enhancement shamans. I'm sure there are more, but those are the one I usually remember.


----------



## little nin (Apr 6, 2007)

ah cool, maybe i'll group with one soon ^_^

went to mechanar last night, every boss dropped something good for me, and went to durnholde to get attuned and got some decent drops, went up +400 healing in a few hours 

on a different note, i dont know how to win eye of the storm


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 6, 2007)

little nin said:


> ah cool, maybe i'll group with one soon ^_^
> 
> went to mechanar last night, every boss dropped something good for me, and went to durnholde to get attuned and got some decent drops, went up +400 healing in a few hours
> 
> on a different note, i dont know how to win eye of the storm



you don't because your a resto noob


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 6, 2007)

Ew, resto sucks -.- You can't pvp well in healing specs for a class....thats easy to figure out. Some priests are good in PvP in holy, but its not as fun. You cant MELT FACES


----------



## Draffut (Apr 6, 2007)

???  You cant PVP well if you are healing spec?

I'll remember that next time I Burst DPS a warrior down in a few seconds, and his DPS spec'ed friends cant do crap.

Maybe it sucks for like 2v2 Arena, but I cant really see where else....


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 6, 2007)

^ I have a 70 Priest who is Holy, it sucks ass in PvP, my pally is holy speced as well, when the expansion wasn't out, i was getting pwnd so bad in WSG and stuff(haven't pvp'd in BC yet with him). It sucked on him cause I was getting beat by a rogue -.-, then again I suck at my pally cause its boring


----------



## Draffut (Apr 6, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> ^ I have a 70 Priest who is Holy, it sucks ass in PvP, my pally is holy speced as well, when the expansion wasn't out, i was getting pwnd so bad in WSG and stuff(haven't pvp'd in BC yet with him). It sucked on him cause I was getting beat by a rogue -.-, then again I suck at my pally cause its boring



Did you PVP in a pug or an actual team with vent and eveyrthing.

If the first one, ya healing sucks, becuase 90% of the time, people just do their own thing and say "fuck my team"

Now if you were in a guild group, with acutal organization, Healing is great.  If you get jumped by a rogue, Psychic Scream and get a teamamte to help you out.

Also, there is a pretty good PVP Smite build floating around.  Dot know alot about it myself, but hear it's not to bad for dual DPS and Healing.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 6, 2007)

anyone have epic flying mount?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a question. Do u get more honor points if u play in the 61-70 compare to the 51-60?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 6, 2007)

I am really getting pissed getting ganked all the time.  I am a 29 Orc Hunter and I'd see an all my level 'bout to beat him than all the sudden a 50+ Gnome Rogue comes by and kills me. None of the allies solo, it seems.  I hate Draenai Shaman. It gets so confusing when they are in wolf form since there health bar doesn't show up until its too late and they are almost invisible in wolf form.  At least give the horde more paladins than allies getting everything.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 6, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I am really getting pissed getting ganked all the time.  I am a 29 Orc Hunter and I'd see an all my level 'bout to beat him than all the sudden a 50+ Gnome Rogue comes by and kills me. None of the allies solo, it seems.  I hate Draenai Shaman. It gets so confusing when they are in wolf form since there health bar doesn't show up until its too late and they are almost invisible in wolf form.  At least give the horde more paladins than allies getting everything.



Give Horde more Paladins, WTF you talking about.  There are only as many as your side rolls.

If you mean races that can use Paladins, there is only one horde race that can use them, and only 1 alliance race that can use Shaman.

On the other hand, there are 2 Allaince races that can use Paladins, and 3 that can use Shaman.

As for not getting ganked, if you dont like it, roll on a PvE server


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 6, 2007)

About all this healing; I'm a shaman lvl 36 at the moment and i've run sm armory and i barely ever got down to 30% or so of mana (im ehancement btw). And just today i was with my friend , who's a priest and we ALWAYS party together since we both find soloing boring, any ways we went to sm and it was me (shaman lvl 36 -hypnotic blade + thermaplugg's central core-) with a another shaman lvl 36 (Corpsemaker) , and a warrior with a shield and 1h axe i didnt bother to remember and also a hunter. the priest still had Staff of westfall since he wanted to get illusionary rod.

Well we ran sm and after every group of 3 we killed we alwasy needed to have a mana break! i always used my usual set up ; mana totem , stoneskin, windfury.

and we died at Herod because his mana ran out (well when it was me healing we also died but he's got DOUBLE my mana). but he did say he was shadow specced.... but still hes a goddam priest!

oh and he also aggroed all the time and i felt really bad because everyone whispered me about how he was a noob.. i guess he simply isn't instance material ... =/


----------



## little nin (Apr 6, 2007)

people are going on like i thought i was a good pvper as a resto druid...

i said i don't know how to win eye of the storm, as in the basic concept of the damn game, i don't know what to do there, that's all

i used to be balance, that was fun for pvp / questing, then i went resto to go instances n shit, never tried feral, could never be bothered to get new gear, balance n resto can overlap sumtimes


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 6, 2007)

yea balance is good, with feral you kinda have to economize on intellect and get agility and some strength and such..

hey what is a good program to record instance runs?


----------



## Draffut (Apr 6, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> About all this healing; I'm a shaman lvl 36 at the moment and i've run sm armory and i barely ever got down to 30% or so of mana (im ehancement btw). And just today i was with my friend , who's a priest and we ALWAYS party together since we both find soloing boring, any ways we went to sm and it was me (shaman lvl 36 -hypnotic blade + thermaplugg's central core-) with a another shaman lvl 36 (Corpsemaker) , and a warrior with a shield and 1h axe i didnt bother to remember and also a hunter. the priest still had Staff of westfall since he wanted to get illusionary rod.
> 
> Well we ran sm and after every group of 3 we killed we alwasy needed to have a mana break! i always used my usual set up ; mana totem , stoneskin, windfury.
> 
> ...



If he was pulling, your tank sucked.

Priests are the least mana efficent healers, but still overall the best of all 4 healing classes.

If he was shadow specced, that doesn't matter.  thats like yelling at a feral druid for not moonfiring hard enough.  completely rediculous.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 6, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> About all this healing; I'm a shaman lvl 36 at the moment and i've run sm armory and i barely ever got down to 30% or so of mana (im ehancement btw). And just today i was with my friend , who's a priest and we ALWAYS party together since we both find soloing boring, any ways we went to sm and it was me (shaman lvl 36 -hypnotic blade + thermaplugg's central core-) with a another shaman lvl 36 (Corpsemaker) , and a warrior with a shield and 1h axe i didnt bother to remember and also a hunter. the priest still had Staff of westfall since he wanted to get illusionary rod.
> 
> Well we ran sm and after every group of 3 we killed we alwasy needed to have a mana break! i always used my usual set up ; mana totem , stoneskin, windfury.
> 
> ...



Theres only 1 way a priest can be burning mana like that and thats when hes using shadow spells like crazy. For the aggroing either the tank really did suck cause most likely mages or rogues or an high dps class will pull aggro before the healer unless he was using shadow spells. For Herod there could be 2 ways for him to burn through mana like a crazy idiot. 1 is simply just through burning mana like crazy and using shadow spells or the tank just decided to hang out hitting Herod while hes WWing which causes a lot of damage and forces the healer to just drop in heal after heal burning all his mana.

He was probably blowing shadow spells though.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 6, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> Theres only 1 way a priest can be burning mana like that and thats when hes using shadow spells like crazy. For the aggroing either the tank really did suck cause most likely mages or rogues or an high dps class will pull aggro before the healer unless he was using shadow spells. For Herod there could be 2 ways for him to burn through mana like a crazy idiot. 1 is simply just through burning mana like crazy and using shadow spells or the tank just decided to hang out hitting Herod while hes WWing which causes a lot of damage and forces the healer to just drop in heal after heal burning all his mana.
> 
> He was probably blowing shadow spells though.



he doesnt do shadow spells though..


----------



## illusion (Apr 7, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> he doesnt do shadow spells though..



I think he was blowing his big heals when the tank didn't need it, either way, yeah he seems like a n00b.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 7, 2007)

*sigh*
i was thinking of recording my runs of it so he can watch how i do it.
whats a good program which is FREE that can record games


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 7, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> *sigh*
> i was thinking of recording my runs of it so he can watch how i do it.
> whats a good program which is FREE that can record games



game cam?

i don't know if fraps is free


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 8, 2007)

?Φ? said:


> anyone have epic flying mount?



I've been farming when i'm not leveling my alts, it takes so damn long to get enough money. I end up using the money I farm, the most I had was 1500g at one point, i'm down to about 200g


----------



## illusion (Apr 8, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I am really getting pissed getting ganked all the time.  I am a 29 Orc Hunter and I'd see an all my level 'bout to beat him than all the sudden a 50+ Gnome Rogue comes by and kills me. None of the allies solo, it seems.  I hate Draenai Shaman. It gets so confusing when they are in wolf form since there health bar doesn't show up until its too late and they are almost invisible in wolf form.  At least give the horde more paladins than allies getting everything.



Wow, that's the total opposite on my server, horde outnumber us atleast 2-1. The ones who get ganked is usually alliance, it sucks, but I wouldn't want it any other way. 

I hate regular servers where horde and alliance farm right next to each other, it makes the game a little more realistic (well not realistic, but atleast fits in better with the storyline) when you can fight anywhere.

I'm one of those dickhead alliance warriors, who charge into 3 horde farming and try to take atleast 1 out before I die. I end up getting camped, but I eventually make it back to a city or call some guildies and start a war. Good times, good times.


----------



## Fenix (Apr 8, 2007)

little nin said:


> people are going on like i thought i was a good pvper as a resto druid...
> 
> i said i don't know how to win eye of the storm, as in the basic concept of the damn game, i don't know what to do there, that's all
> 
> i used to be balance, that was fun for pvp / questing, then i went resto to go instances n shit, never tried feral, could never be bothered to get new gear, balance n resto can overlap sumtimes



3 towers in EoTS > 1 tower + caps

If you can convince people to actively fight for towers, you'll beat most pugs

As for how to convince pug people, well you can do some of the following things:

1. have leet gear that impress them
2. be in a famous guild that impress them
3. get over 9000 killing blows in under 20 seconds to impress them
4. get a job at one of the major accounting firms
5. ya you see where i'm going with this...


----------



## Angelush (Apr 8, 2007)

illusion said:


> Wow, that's the total opposite on my server, horde outnumber us atleast 2-1. The ones who get ganked is usually alliance, it sucks, but I wouldn't want it any other way.
> 
> I hate regular servers where horde and alliance farm right next to each other, it makes the game a little more realistic (well not realistic, but atleast fits in better with the storyline) when you can fight anywhere.
> 
> I'm one of those dickhead alliance warriors, who charge into 3 horde farming and try to take atleast 1 out before I die. I end up getting camped, but I eventually make it back to a city or call some guildies and start a war. Good times, good times.



Hordes are pain in the ass in my server! They're the one who always call for backup! Grr


----------



## Char-Aznable (Apr 8, 2007)

Damn feral druids.  Are they gonna get nerfed cause thats what I heard.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 8, 2007)

Feral druids are easy! The worst have the twinks with unimagineable amounts of intellect and all they do is moonfire-spam you till you die! >.<

The class i find hardest to beat is either a paladin or shadow priests.... MINDFLAY IS ANNOYING!!!

besides my server is full of noobs! just the other day,in Arathi Basin, some priest was fighting along side me and we were doing well. we ran to the lumber mill and he was mind controlling people off the cliff. then 2 hordes came and they clearly came after me but instead of powershield ME he did it to him self and just watched them kill me... soon after he also died like the retard he was.
then in chat i asked him why he didnt heal and all replied with was that i was a noob... after im only lvl 37!!! AND it was a lvl 39 palladin AND shaman , both with Ravager!!!! all i have right now is Hypnotic Blade+ Thermaplugg's central core. Sometimes i wonder why i picked Alliance....


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 9, 2007)

Well I got myself kicked from my guild today. I couldnt stand this one dude because of this one rule was flailing about. Granted I did deserve the kic because of the rule but to put it plainly. I most definitely wasnt going to stay in that guild with that retarded rule.

The rule was simple. No offensive terms(race, gender, sexual preference, etc etc etc) either it be in joke or jester can be at anyone whether they are on or not. Well to put it quite simply. If I cant call the alliance ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for ganking me  then I dont belong in this guild. Plus, I really hated the one officer's attitude who was do intent on enforcing this rule cause he was the only person making a fuss about it. Apparently someone left the guild cause they found someone using the term "gay" offensive. Oh for christs sake... whatever I cant handle people who doesnt have a sense of humor or cant tell the difference between a joke and the real deal.

Well the result was that the guild managed to lose 4 members including myself to that stupid rule which was there to prevent the loss of more members due to being offended. A real success that was. I guess protecting people's inability to cope with crude humor is pretty damn important for people.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 9, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> Well I got myself kicked from my guild today. I couldnt stand this one dude because of this one rule was flailing about. Granted I did deserve the kic because of the rule but to put it plainly. I most definitely wasnt going to stay in that guild with that retarded rule.
> 
> The rule was simple. No offensive terms(race, gender, sexual preference, etc etc etc) either it be in joke or jester can be at anyone whether they are on or not. Well to put it quite simply. If I cant call the alliance ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for ganking me  then I dont belong in this guild. Plus, I really hated the one officer's attitude who was do intent on enforcing this rule cause he was the only person making a fuss about it. Apparently someone left the guild cause they found someone using the term "gay" offensive. Oh for christs sake... whatever I cant handle people who doesnt have a sense of humor or cant tell the difference between a joke and the real deal.
> 
> Well the result was that the guild managed to lose 4 members including myself to that stupid rule which was there to prevent the loss of more members due to being offended. A real success that was. I guess protecting people's inability to cope with crude humor is pretty damn important for people.


lol i was in a pvp guild like that before.  there was actually one or two gay people in it so they got offended when me and my friends said ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and whatnot... needless to say we werent in that guild for long


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 9, 2007)

I started playing in March 06, I stopped September of that year. I played a Tauren Warrior on a PvE server. I stopped about a week after hitting level 60. Highest rank I ever achieved in PvP was First Sergeant and I never was higher than revered with any faction and that was with Frostwolf Clan. The only profession I ever leveled past expert was mining. I never had more than 70 gold at any one time. I did not get my tier 0 (tier 1 dungeon set) gear. I could not afford my first mount. In short, I was a complete noob. Now I understand the game quite well, but I don't play it any more. I might again someday.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 9, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> Well I got myself kicked from my guild today. I couldnt stand this one dude because of this one rule was flailing about. Granted I did deserve the kic because of the rule but to put it plainly. I most definitely wasnt going to stay in that guild with that retarded rule.
> 
> The rule was simple. No offensive terms(race, gender, sexual preference, etc etc etc) either it be in joke or jester can be at anyone whether they are on or not. Well to put it quite simply. If I cant call the alliance ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for ganking me  then I dont belong in this guild. Plus, I really hated the one officer's attitude who was do intent on enforcing this rule cause he was the only person making a fuss about it. Apparently someone left the guild cause they found someone using the term "gay" offensive. Oh for christs sake... whatever I cant handle people who doesnt have a sense of humor or cant tell the difference between a joke and the real deal.
> 
> Well the result was that the guild managed to lose 4 members including myself to that stupid rule which was there to prevent the loss of more members due to being offended. A real success that was. I guess protecting people's inability to cope with crude humor is pretty damn important for people.



We have a similar rule, but it only really applies to Vent and during raids.

Our guild actually has a huge age gap, from a few 16 year olds, to a number of 45 year old men and women. (Our leader is in her 30's)

During big runs, swearign is bad, since it offends people.  but outside of those times where 30 people are in Vent at once, it's cool.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 9, 2007)

> Wow, that's the total opposite on my server, horde outnumber us atleast 2-1. The ones who get ganked is usually alliance, it sucks, but I wouldn't want it any other way.


What server? Cuz it's a fact that alliance outnumber the horde in almost all servers, if not all.

*Razgriez*: That's a good rule imo. It's really annoying to see someone rant/swear about getting ganked in the guild chat. Using swearwords it's ok as long as it's not over the line. 

On another note: Warlock fucking owns. I've killed all classes rogues, warlock, mage, druid, shaman, pala, warrior and priests. I've just dinged 67 and they were all 70's who decided to attack the wrong person 

Most rogues are just hilarious on bg's. They blow all their cd's on one kill and then they stealth and wait for their cd's to go out or for someone with a very low hp run past them.

Oh, and did the warriors get a boost? My mage is getting ripped to pieces by warriors something that never happened pre-TC. I've met warriors that have killed me in one charge and 2-3 attacks.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 9, 2007)

> Razgriez: That's a good rule imo. It's really annoying to see someone rant/swear about getting ganked in the guild chat. Using swearwords it's ok as long as it's not over the line.


Well I guess if I carry on for 15 minutes about it which I dont unless I get camped for 15+ minutes, then thats about all I can really do.
Its not about ranting its about not being able to say gay. Oh you could say fuck just not in anyway form reflecting someone in any way at all. Essentially if you were just jerking around with your friends which I was doing you'll get kicked.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 9, 2007)

This video gave me more appreciation for why I am a hunter.

Whats your favorite WoW vids?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 9, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> Well I got myself kicked from my guild today. I couldnt stand this one dude because of this one rule was flailing about. Granted I did deserve the kic because of the rule but to put it plainly. I most definitely wasnt going to stay in that guild with that retarded rule.
> 
> The rule was simple. No offensive terms(race, gender, sexual preference, etc etc etc) either it be in joke or jester can be at anyone whether they are on or not. Well to put it quite simply. If I cant call the alliance ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for ganking me  then I dont belong in this guild. Plus, I really hated the one officer's attitude who was do intent on enforcing this rule cause he was the only person making a fuss about it. Apparently someone left the guild cause they found someone using the term "gay" offensive. Oh for christs sake... whatever I cant handle people who doesnt have a sense of humor or cant tell the difference between a joke and the real deal.
> 
> Well the result was that the guild managed to lose 4 members including myself to that stupid rule which was there to prevent the loss of more members due to being offended. A real success that was. I guess protecting people's inability to cope with crude humor is pretty damn important for people.



yeah thats my guilds rule too because apperantly we have 9 year olds in our guild?!


----------



## Gir (Apr 9, 2007)

The youngins are mostly on the Alliance and the Assholes are on the Horde there is no escape.


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 9, 2007)

Insanity!


----------



## Fenix (Apr 9, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> Well I got myself kicked from my guild today. I couldnt stand this one dude because of this one rule was flailing about. Granted I did deserve the kic because of the rule but to put it plainly. I most definitely wasnt going to stay in that guild with that retarded rule.
> 
> The rule was simple. No offensive terms(race, gender, sexual preference, etc etc etc) either it be in joke or jester can be at anyone whether they are on or not. Well to put it quite simply. If I cant call the alliance ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for ganking me  then I dont belong in this guild. Plus, I really hated the one officer's attitude who was do intent on enforcing this rule cause he was the only person making a fuss about it. Apparently someone left the guild cause they found someone using the term "gay" offensive. Oh for christs sake... whatever I cant handle people who doesnt have a sense of humor or cant tell the difference between a joke and the real deal.
> 
> Well the result was that the guild managed to lose 4 members including myself to that stupid rule which was there to prevent the loss of more members due to being offended. A real success that was. I guess protecting people's inability to cope with crude humor is pretty damn important for people.



Sounds like you should've considered this before joining the guild.

Or left the guild when the rule was first established assuming it wasn't there when you first joined up. 

Also what's wrong with people ganking you? Should've rolled a PvE server instead of bitching. Rez up and gank them back when they're low. Revenge tastes sweeter than honey

Just do Arena with some friends IMO, none of the drama of guilds and epix are easy to get assuming you're not a moron.


----------



## illusion (Apr 9, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> What server? Cuz it's a fact that alliance outnumber the horde in almost all servers, if not all.



Lethon. I heard on regular servers alliance always outnumbers horde, but on most PvP servers it's the other way around.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 9, 2007)

April Vacation said:


> Also what's wrong with people ganking you? Should've rolled a PvE server instead of bitching. Rez up and gank them back when they're low. Revenge tastes sweeter than honey



Thats a load of bull.  I don't know anyone who has complained of being ganked.  It sucks and people have the right to complain too.  If there are players who hunt you down and you are forty levels lower than you and than they camp you, than you should be allowed to 'bitch.'


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 9, 2007)

no end game people here then


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 9, 2007)

Mad Titan said:


> no end game people here then



I'm only 30.  I am too busy worrying about level 30 and 31 not 60+.  

Maybe, in the next few months, I'll be able to do all that and have a clue what all that means.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 9, 2007)

GL in finding a better pvp mage. Vurtne is also good but doesn't come close to clazzi imo.

LINK


----------



## illusion (Apr 9, 2007)

Mad Titan said:


> no end game people here then



I'm doing Kara tonight, just got the last key fragment and now have the key (finally).

^ OMG I hate Mages and that guy would probably spank my warrior with his eyes closed.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 9, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> GL in finding a better pvp mage. Vurtne is also good but doesn't come close to clazzi imo.
> 
> LINK



WoW sweatshop labor at its best. XD

Nice video.  I use to run a mage but wasn't liking him that much but I might try him again after I finish up with my hunter.

Anyone know good WoW mods to use?  I think there are better ones than the normal one I am using now.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 9, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Thats a load of bull.  I don't know anyone who has complained of being ganked.  It sucks and people have the right to complain too.  If there are players who hunt you down and you are forty levels lower than you and than they camp you, than you should be allowed to 'bitch.'



its a viscous circle mate.
Most who have been ganked at lower levels will remember the frustration and take it out on lower levels when they themselves are high enough to do such a thing. mostly witnessed from 10 yr olds..

i just find it funny because you have to find a way to escape lol, usually i will try to die near a tree to i can rezz behind it and go ghost wolf and get the hell out of there 

Well onto the video reels... hmm...
i would like to post a Leeroy jenkins vid but its so over used i'd look like a nab doing it.

2h Shaman, DW is the easy way out!
Link removed

But if i was to pick an RnB song for a PvP video, damn this one wouldn't even pass through my mind


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 9, 2007)

> Also what's wrong with people ganking you? Should've rolled a PvE server instead of bitching. Rez up and gank them back when they're low. Revenge tastes sweeter than honey


Does everyone seem to assume when I ment bitch they thinkg I scream "OMFG I GOT GANKED OMG OMG FUCKER MOTHER FUCKER BLAH BLEH BLU BLAH!!!!"

Sigh...

What I mean bitch I mean saying "Ah thats gay, this dude ganked me... oh well" and move on. Is that too much QQing for you or something?



> Just do Arena with some friends IMO, none of the drama of guilds and epix are easy to get assuming you're not a moron.


Helps if I wasnt 67, and my friends being only being around 60 at this time.

The ganking becomes quite a none issue when I become an equal level to them and the ganking has practically ended at this level. People are too focused on leveling and not killing each other which is convenient.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 9, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Thats a load of bull.  I don't know anyone who has complained of being ganked.  It sucks and people have the right to complain too.  If there are players who hunt you down and you are forty levels lower than you and than they camp you, than you should be allowed to 'bitch.'



This is why I am on a PvE server.  if you sont liek it, you can move =)


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 9, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> Well I got myself kicked from my guild today. I couldnt stand this one dude because of this one rule was flailing about. Granted I did deserve the kic because of the rule but to put it plainly. I most definitely wasnt going to stay in that guild with that retarded rule.
> 
> The rule was simple. No offensive terms(race, gender, sexual preference, etc etc etc) either it be in joke or jester can be at anyone whether they are on or not. Well to put it quite simply. If I cant call the alliance ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for ganking me  then I dont belong in this guild. Plus, I really hated the one officer's attitude who was do intent on enforcing this rule cause he was the only person making a fuss about it. Apparently someone left the guild cause they found someone using the term "gay" offensive. Oh for christs sake... whatever I cant handle people who doesnt have a sense of humor or cant tell the difference between a joke and the real deal.
> 
> Well the result was that the guild managed to lose 4 members including myself to that stupid rule which was there to prevent the loss of more members due to being offended. A real success that was. I guess protecting people's inability to cope with crude humor is pretty damn important for people.


Sounds like a nice guild. People that feel the need to use terms that people find offensive just to be funny irritate me. Seriously people, grow up. Now I do agree that people shouldn't be offended by those things because they're only words and wow is just a game. DEAL WITH IT. So would I inforce a rule like that in my own guild? Probably not. Do I agree with people that believe in that rule? Absolutely. Basically, I don't like it when people use offensive langauge but I also don't like it when people are offended by words. It's a person's attitude and tone that offend me.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 10, 2007)

Kingrazor said:


> Sounds like a nice guild. People that feel the need to use terms that people find offensive just to be funny irritate me. Seriously people, grow up. Now I do agree that people shouldn't be offended by those things because they're only words and wow is just a game. DEAL WITH IT. So would I inforce a rule like that in my own guild? Probably not. Do I agree with people that believe in that rule? Absolutely. Basically, I don't like it when people use offensive langauge but I also don't like it when people are offended by words. It's a person's attitude and tone that offend me.



Ill admit I did cross the line but the way that guy presented that rule to me the first time really ticked me off. Ive always had a rebellious side to me which I indeed unleash when that happened. You could say I inadvertently left that guild by forcibly breaking that rule I hated so much.


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, you need to join the right kind of guild, one where you agree with the ideals of the leader(s). Being a control freak, I will be starting my own guild when I get back to playing it.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 10, 2007)

It's not all about "go pve if you don't want to get ganked". I rarely did whine and when I whined it was because lvl 60 alliances were camping an npc or the likes. I enjoy pvp a lot and I don't care if I get killed by a 60-70 while I'm questing...what bothers me is the camping of ones body / npcs. Though I have a 70 main that I log onto to trash the trash and camp them in return 

We have this hilarious guy on our realm who's the leader of an "anti-gank guild"..."Whenever, Wherever a horde sibling is attacked - We will fight for them. " He always got 4-5 "bodyguards" with him as there are hundreds of alliance players who want to kill him.

Why I love being a mage; Mage vs Mage - Arcane, Fire vs Fire.



not me, found it on wow forum. my max crit is 6,6k though :/


----------



## Draffut (Apr 10, 2007)

Video is funny to me, because Warlocks got our Soulfire nerfed because it used to be doing around that much damage (it's a 6 second cast also)

So mages get to keep that inredible damage on thier Pyroblast, it doesn't take any reagents unlike ours, it can be instant cast, and it takes less mana.

And people say Warlocks need a nerf.  Jesus


----------



## Jh1stgen (Apr 10, 2007)

Speaking of guild, im looking for a raid guild, im a lvl 62 rogue and could u guys help me where i can get list of guild?


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 10, 2007)

what server you're on would help


----------



## Draffut (Apr 10, 2007)

Jh1stgen said:


> Speaking of guild, im looking for a raid guild, im a lvl 62 rogue and could u guys help me where i can get list of guild?



Hit 70, then check out your server's forum.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 10, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> It's not all about "go pve if you don't want to get ganked". I rarely did whine and when I whined it was because lvl 60 alliances were camping an npc or the likes. I enjoy pvp a lot and I don't care if I get killed by a 60-70 while I'm questing...what bothers me is the camping of ones body / npcs. Though I have a 70 main that I log onto to trash the trash and camp them in return
> 
> We have this hilarious guy on our realm who's the leader of an "anti-gank guild"..."Whenever, Wherever a horde sibling is attacked - We will fight for them. " He always got 4-5 "bodyguards" with him as there are hundreds of alliance players who want to kill him.
> 
> ...



lmao who is that?




Hokage Naruto said:


> Thats a load of bull.  I don't know anyone who has complained of being ganked.  It sucks and people have the right to complain too.  If there are players who hunt you down and you are forty levels lower than you and than they camp you, than you should be allowed to 'bitch.'


lol roll a rp-pvp, they have always have RP guards



pek the villain said:


> GL in finding a better pvp mage. Vurtne is also good but doesn't come close to clazzi imo.



check out a mage named otherguy, hes awesome


----------



## Gir (Apr 10, 2007)

My cousins warrior hits 2k regular hits with a one-hand I didn't see him use his 2-hand.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 10, 2007)

Draffut said:


> This is why I am on a PvE server.  if you sont liek it, you can move =)



But, I know its just a phase for now and I will soon be able to be stopped being ganked.  I am overall alright with getting ganked from time to time.



> Video is funny to me, because Warlocks got our Soulfire nerfed because it used to be doing around that much damage (it's a 6 second cast also)
> 
> So mages get to keep that inredible damage on thier Pyroblast, it doesn't take any reagents unlike ours, it can be instant cast, and it takes less mana.
> 
> And people say Warlocks need a nerf. Jesus



Warlocks in some form having three fears is a bit over the top.  My friends and one friend is a warlock said he wouldn't be suprised if locks get nerfed done the road.  And people complain that hunters are overpowered and  should get nerfed...Christ.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 10, 2007)

Who's seen the movie of some shaman do a 25k crit with Chain lightning?


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 10, 2007)

^ Holy crap! 25k?


----------



## Daso (Apr 10, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> ^ Holy crap! 25k?



Link removed

Ey vegeta what does the combat log say?
ITS OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAND ( alot more xD )


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 10, 2007)

Daso said:


> Link removed
> 
> Ey vegeta what does the combat log say?
> ITS OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAND ( alot more xD )



Chain lightning is one of the most bullshit abilities ever.


----------



## Himizu (Apr 10, 2007)

This is how I see it, it's a fun game, if you get addicted, learn to take it in moderation, I've never gotten addicted to games, I enjoy having a life.

I've tried GW and WoW, in the end, WoW wins out for a couple reasons.

But as with everything, it has its ups and downs.

Pros:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1) There's easily over 1000+ quests to go on to make your goal of reaching 60 (70 if you get the expansion), all the more enjoyable and less tiresome.

2) Over 8 million players as if January, most likely a good deal more now.

3) The world is huge and you can run all over it without load time (unless you go into something like an instance or BG, where a map is created specifically for the players so others can't interrupt).

4) Huge guilds, finding a guild of over 100 players in WoW is common usually depending on the population of the server you play on, usually they're medium to high.

5) Specific Realms to fit your desires. PvE: For people who like to level uninterrupted with the occasional killing of an intruder in your territory or trip to BG.

6) This is a biggy for me just cus I love this in games, others might not find it as cool, but, flying mounts! I love being able to fly in games, so it's just something fun to me.

7) A lot of people play this game, so chances are depending on how many friends you have and the type of people you hang out with, you'll know at least one person who plays it, who can help you out when you join if they want.




Cons:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1) Takes some dedication in time depending on how quickly you expect to level all the way to the max level, I know some people who moderate it and set it to a set amount of levels a day to moderate their time online and such

2) People get seriously addicted, I've never had a problem with this, but -everyone- has heard the stories on this one.

3) Monthly Cost, not really a problem to me, but it's a problem for certain people.

4) If you're not careful or just smart, it can SUCK UP your social life. I've seen it happen to a friend of mine, and his girlfriend on top of it, they sit at home most of the day that they don't have school and play WoW as opposed to something like going out together.

5) If you join Alliance and your friend or someone you know joins horde, you can not add them to your friends list, send them mail, and you can't even talk in WoW since you wont speak eachother's main language (Alliance = common Horde = Orcish) And in some cases of people who get way too caught up in the game it can pretty much separate friends.




That's just my opinion, if you try it and like it that's cool, if you get hooked and can't moderate, I'd suggest just stop playing, no game is worth playing if it controls your life. If you wanna try WoW you can usually find a trial of it for like 10 days at most stores like Walmart, target, and of course game stores for like $1.50.

I'd say get the trial and compare them yourself, not worth buying the CD without playing it before hand anyway. I'm taking a break from WoW currently, might keep playing might now unsure, but when comparing the two I enjoyed WoW a lot more than GW, mainly because of the quest system and BG, it's immense and extremely fun, played GW for a couple days and quit, there wasn't enough diversity for me in it.


----------



## little nin (Apr 10, 2007)

non swearing guilds are no fun


----------



## Angelush (Apr 10, 2007)

25k crit!! O____________O


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 10, 2007)

I got like six friends from school who play it  
None of us are addicted to the point of no return (24/7 of nothing but WoW) but we do always talk about it at school.
and i find it better to play with people i know since solo grinding has to be the most boring thing ever!



Angelush said:


> 25k crit!! O____________O



yea, with chain lightning. 
Astronomy

lol the some guy afterwards goes 
*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY FUCK




Btw. I've been looking and i still dont understand what battlegroups are. Are they groups made up of people from different servers or something because i see names like Bloodscalp and emerald dream next to people's names and im thinking 'wtf?'.


----------



## Fenix (Apr 10, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> But, I know its just a phase for now and I will soon be able to be stopped being ganked.  I am overall alright with getting ganked from time to time.



It seems like Outland is the safest place to lvl with everyone there all wanting to hit 70. I remember early days of BC when everyone would never touch eachother and would actually help (Mal'Ganis) eachother....

A few guilds, like ProBaddies I think, was trying to gank in Hellfire and they got bored in like an hour and eventually went to their grindings too -_- 




> Warlocks in some form having three fears is a bit over the top.  My friends and one friend is a warlock said he wouldn't be suprised if locks get nerfed done the road.  And people complain that hunters are overpowered and  should get nerfed...Christ.



\The hottest thing right now is of course Arena and tbh, Warlocks aren't all that impressive in 3on3's and 5on5's as they are in 1on1 fights. So the outcries for nerfing Warlocks have died down quite a lot I think. During patch...er..whatever number it was, when they added the new pvp system and the 41 talents before BC, everyone was crying about warlocks cause they were so op in battlegrounds  

Btw can I get my rep back?  




WolfKiDD said:


> Who's seen the movie of some shaman do a 25k crit with Chain lightning?



Yea saw that, was pretty insane. If I remember correctly, it was done to a Warrior in Berserk Stance with Recklessness up and a bunch of Shamans all did Stormstrike on him and then the last one did a chain lightning with a load of potion buffs. 

Those old ZG voodoo piles used to give MC'ed people insane damage, my record was 45994 on a priest of ours. Had some good laughs, next time I got mc'ed they stunned me instantly and killed me -_-


----------



## illusion (Apr 11, 2007)

April Vacation said:


> It seems like Outland is the safest place to lvl with everyone there all wanting to hit 70. I remember early days of BC when everyone would never touch eachother and would actually help (Mal'Ganis) eachother....
> 
> A few guilds, like ProBaddies I think, was trying to gank in Hellfire and they got bored in like an hour and eventually went to their grindings too -_-



Not in my server, when I first went to Outland (Hellfire), I got ganked more times than I had in the past month, it was bad. Not to mention, within 2 days, there was a 70 ganking everybody (forgot his name), it was horrible. Not sure how bad it is now though.



> \The hottest thing right now is of course Arena and tbh, Warlocks aren't all that impressive in 3on3's and 5on5's as they are in 1on1 fights. So the outcries for nerfing Warlocks have died down quite a lot I think. During patch...er..whatever number it was, when they added the new pvp system and the 41 talents before BC, everyone was crying about warlocks cause they were so op in battlegrounds



Gotta agree here, now everyone is yelling for Warriors and Pallys to get nerfed, bunch of crybabies I swear.


----------



## little nin (Apr 11, 2007)

i never heared about pallys getting nerfed


----------



## Draffut (Apr 11, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Warlocks in some form having three fears is a bit over the top.  My friends and one friend is a warlock said he wouldn't be suprised if locks get nerfed done the road.  And people complain that hunters are overpowered and  should get nerfed...Christ.



All 3 fears share diminishing returns, and fear counter stops all of them.  and there are alot of fear counters.

We can occasionally get a permafear going, when it doesn't break REALLY early. (rare)  Which is pretty powerful, but it is not as reliable as people seam to believe.  They fight a warlock 10 times.  1 or 2 they get permafeared and they forget every other fight and decide warlocks are broke.

It's pretty crazy.

If they do take away our fear, I am prayign to god we get some other form of defense, as it and our high HP are hte only things that keep us alive.  Unlike some other classes, who have Invis, Blink, Forst Nova, Ice Block, Polymorph, and instant cast 7k nukes. amoung other things.

Or they can just nerf fear for the 8th time, take away our decent Death Coil, and we can become free HK's again.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 11, 2007)

Death Coil is sick, i saw it somewhere where he was getting hammered and all of a sudden all i see is the other guy's health go down in massive chunks! the reason my friend became a warlock 
Who's seen world of roguecraft? 


lol the cry baby part is pissed, he posts one thing and so many people post back with bitchin comments

talking about how rogues take no skill to play and how warlocks have it bad..


----------



## Win Z (Apr 11, 2007)

hey people! i'm planning to start playin WoW. any tips and suggestions??

will most probably be going for an undead warlock...though still open to ideas!


----------



## Draffut (Apr 11, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> Death Coil is sick, i saw it somewhere where he was getting hammered and all of a sudden all i see is the other guy's health go down in massive chunks! the reason my friend became a warlock
> Who's seen world of roguecraft?
> 
> 
> ...



This was made back when Fear WAS bad.  Death Coil was completely useless.  Warlocks were free honor kills.  And Rogues could kill anything except Warriors with only 2 buttons.

Game has changed alot since then, but the videos are still hilarious.

Death Coil doesn;t do alot of damage.  it jsut enables us a 3 second defense.  You can fear while it's going, but it and fear share diminishign returns, so your fear will break stupidly fast.  It's a good trick against low HP enemies, becuase with alittle luck ,you can DC-fear-fear them down without them havign a chacne to fight back..... but if they are PVPing with that little life, they deserve it.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 11, 2007)

Win Z said:


> hey people! i'm planning to start playin WoW. any tips and suggestions??
> 
> will most probably be going for an undead warlock...though still open to ideas!



You should go on sites such as wowwiki to see what class reflects most the way you want to play


----------



## divinebaboon (Apr 11, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> ]
> 
> Btw. I've been looking and i still dont understand what battlegroups are. Are they groups made up of people from different servers or something because i see names like Bloodscalp and emerald dream next to people's names and im thinking 'wtf?'.



battlegroup ...hmm...how should i explain this....for example there servers A,B,C,D,E,F. Now A,B,C got grouped into battle group "cows" while D,E,F got grouped into "prok"...now, ppl on a,b,c can fight against each other by queueing up in AB,AG,WSG,and arenas...oh and the eye of storm too....and DEF can fight against each other.  Oh and if my paragraph was confusing...which i htink it is kinda ;p...check this out  real good explanation


----------



## illusion (Apr 11, 2007)

little nin said:


> i never heared about pallys getting nerfed



Umm, I never said Pallys got nerfed. =| I said everyone is crying for them to, because of their golden sheild in arena. I have to admit, it is a little overpowered, even other pallys agree with that.

They want warriors to get nerfed because of Mortal Strike, I don't understand, this move has been around since the game came out. Only now (because of arena), people are saying it's overpowered? Pfft, people need to stop QQing and learn how to play their toon, then they'll be fine.

I personally don't beleive in nerfs, I feel other classes should get buffs.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 11, 2007)

illusion said:


> Umm, I never said Pallys got nerfed. =| I said everyone is crying for them to, because of their golden sheild in arena. I have to admit, it is a little overpowered, even other pallys agree with that.
> 
> They want warriors to get nerfed because of Mortal Strike, I don't understand, this move has been around since the game came out. Only now (because of arena), people are saying it's overpowered? Pfft, people need to stop QQing and learn how to play their toon, then they'll be fine.
> 
> I personally don't beleive in nerfs, I feel other classes should get buffs.



So, instead of balancing some clases, they shoudl buff others.  then when one of them is to strong, buff eveyrone else again.  and again.  and again.  and again.  Until you have 9 classes that all hit for 492750732271581 damage and tactics become negligible.

Then EVERY boss in the game has to be reworked for the new highly buffed classes.  especially raid encounters.

Yes, that beats tryign to weaken overpwoered classes.


----------



## illusion (Apr 11, 2007)

Draffut said:


> So, instead of balancing some clases, they shoudl buff others.  then when one of them is to strong, buff eveyrone else again.  and again.  and again.  and again.  Until you have 9 classes that all hit for 492750732271581 damage and tactics become negligible.
> 
> Then EVERY boss in the game has to be reworked for the new highly buffed classes.  especially raid encounters.
> 
> Yes, that beats tryign to weaken overpwoered classes.



Who said keep doing it again and again?

Simple solutions for Mortal Strike is to give preists a clense for it, make it cost some mana and have a cooldown on it. Simple solution for Pally bubble is to have classes be able to interupt casting, but cause no damage to the Pally. Now was that hard, do we have to rework end game bosses now? With just those minor changes, we don't have to hear everyone QQing about being hit by the nerf bat.

When I said no nerfs, more buffs, I meant minor changes. Not give warriors endless rage, then make Pallys bubble last twice as long, now make rogues stay in stealth while in combat. No, I meant simple solutions, with simple buffs, that don't require huge nerfs. 

Now of course you'll have a few exceptions to the rule (really shouldn't happen, since the devs test it before releasing it, but of course human error) and there's no other choice but to nerf em', but they should try to come up with a better solution first and nerf should be a last resort.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 11, 2007)

Daso said:


> Link removed
> 
> Ey vegeta what does the combat log say?
> ITS OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAND ( alot more xD )



i heard it was just a bug


----------



## Draffut (Apr 11, 2007)

illusion said:


> Who said keep doing it again and again?



Becuase it is physically impossible for every class to be completely balanced, unless they all have the exact same stats/spells/abilities.



> Simple solutions for Mortal Strike is to give preists a clense for it, make it cost some mana and have a cooldown on it. Simple solution for Pally bubble is to have classes be able to interupt casting, but cause no damage to the Pally. Now was that hard, do we have to rework end game bosses now? With just those minor changes, we don't have to hear everyone QQing about being hit by the nerf bat.



If priests can cleanse it, what is the whole point of the power.

Also, if Blizzard made Mortal Strike cost MANA, I would laugh my ass off so hard, i would have an enigma.

As for pally bubble, that still makes it very weak, as a large majority of classes can counterspell of some sort.  So it becomes a priest shield, but worse.  yay for over nerfs!

Also, you just said, dont nerf, buff.  you just did a double nerf.



> When I said no nerfs, more buffs, I meant minor changes. Not give warriors endless rage, then make Pallys bubble last twice as long, now make rogues stay in stealth while in combat. No, I meant simple solutions, with simple buffs, that don't require huge nerfs.



obviosuly, but then those "minor" buffs give a distinct advantage that was unforseen, and that guy becomes a killer.  something else that was previously overlooked becomes a highlight of overpoweredness (happens ALOT in games liek WC3).



> Now of course you'll have a few exceptions to the rule (really shouldn't happen, since the devs test it before releasing it, but of course human error) and there's no other choice but to nerf em', but they should try to come up with a better solution first and nerf should be a last resort.



What is wrong with a nerf in the first place?  escpailly since it is FAR easier to nerf 1 ability then buff 8 other classes to comphensate for it.


----------



## illusion (Apr 11, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Becuase it is physically impossible for every class to be completely balanced, unless they all have the exact same stats/spells/abilities.



So nerfing fixes this problem?



> If priests can cleanse it, what is the whole point of the power.



The point of it is to counter casters, but they're complaining that it's too overpowered (I personally wouldn't care since I'm a warrior and I don't wanna see any changes made). I have to admit it does last long though and there is no cleanse for it.



> Also, if Blizzard made Mortal Strike cost MANA, I would laugh my ass off so hard, i would have an enigma.



Wha? I said make the cleanse cost mana and give it a cooldown, not the MS (besides MS already has a cooldown). =|



> As for pally bubble, that still makes it very weak, as a large majority of classes can counterspell of some sort.  So it becomes a priest shield, but worse.  yay for over nerfs!



Definately doesn't make it weak, but having a Pally sheild up and become an unstoppable healing machine is rediculous, do you have any better suggestions, if so I'd love to hear em'. Besides, being interupted doesn't mean he can't cast, it just makes it take longer. Of course these were ideas just off the top of my head, so yeah I know they're not the best, but I'm sure Blizz can think of something better and more balanced.



> Also, you just said, dont nerf, buff.  you just did a double nerf.



I didn't nerf, I improved other classes to counter, if I nerfed I'd cut down the amount of time MS can stay up and I'd make Pallys sheild alot shorter in duration. 



> obviosuly, but then those "minor" buffs give a distinct advantage that was unforseen, and that guy becomes a killer.  something else that was previously overlooked becomes a highlight of overpoweredness (happens ALOT in games liek WC3).



I guess you're right here, can't argue with that.



> What is wrong with a nerf in the first place?  escpailly since it is FAR easier to nerf 1 ability then buff 8 other classes to comphensate for it.



We all know we hate to see our favorite class get nerfed, all I'm saying is that they can come up with better solutions than just say "hit em with the nerf bat".


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 11, 2007)

illusion said:


> Simple solutions for Mortal Strike is to give preists a clense for it, make it cost some mana and have a cooldown on it.


Before BC, when I played, I was a warrior and I made good use of mortal strike, and it was not strong enough to make a huge difference in a fight with a caster. If they nerfed it, in any way, it would be absolutely useless.


----------



## illusion (Apr 11, 2007)

Kingrazor said:


> Before BC, when I played, I was a warrior and I made good use of mortal strike, and it was not strong enough to make a huge difference in a fight with a caster. If they nerfed it, in any way, it would be absolutely useless.


 
I'm actually on your side, I don't want any changes to it either, but you got the crybabies and if there are enough of em' then blizz will defiantely listen. It happened to the Druids, they got beat down by the nerf stick cause warriors were saying that Druids were taking their tanking spots in raids and they did too much damage in bear form (I wasn't one of em' btw).

So blizz nerfed their (Bear form) mangle and took some armor from them, needless to say alot of em' are still pissed and blame warriors for the nerf. Now they're calling for a warrior nerf, it's a never ending cycle.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 11, 2007)

Actually druids deserved that nerf and it wasn't much of a nerf anyway as they are still ripping through us cloth users as we didn't have anything on us at all. I've been "mangled" for like 4.5k that's more then half my health gone within a second.

Druids are supposed to be "decent" in all classes not best. Warriors Pre-BC was a joke for me, I could take most of them with less then half my health and they had full health. Now all warriors have like 30-40% more HP then me and they hit 10-20 times stronger then they used to do while we casters have just gotten a slightly buff, at least we mages. Those you see that do 6k+ in dmg have most likely at least 800 spell dmg and how often do these crits come? Once, twice a week if not less.

PoM, AP, Pyro does not need a nerf as we are spending 30 talents in the arcane tree for these diamonds and 10 talents in the fire tree for the pyroblast. I honestly am killing more people with my 68 lock in AV then I was with my 70 mage. It's not about l2p or shit liek that. I've played mage for a long time and know how to play it's just that we have many weaknesses and not much to cover these weaknesses with unlike the warlocks. Afraid of getting jumped by a rogue when eating/drinking? Put your felguard/ succubus a bit from you so that they can charge/seduce if someone attacks you. You see a rogue running away with 2% hp, and you have no mana. What do you do? 
Warlock, Lifetap and dot. Mage ? Evocation? Run after him and hit him with the wand?


----------



## illusion (Apr 11, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Actually druids deserved that nerf and it wasn't much of a nerf anyway as they are still ripping through us cloth users as we didn't have anything on us at all. I've been "mangled" for like 4.5k that's more then half my health gone within a second.



I completely agree, but try telling a Druid that. They're still pissed off, but it was only fair, they were tanking in bear form and in the top 3 (or atleast close to it) in dps for a party, that's crazy. 



> Druids are supposed to be "decent" in all classes not best. Warriors Pre-BC was a joke for me, I could take most of them with less then half my health and they had full health. Now all warriors have like 30-40% more HP then me and they hit 10-20 times stronger then they used to do while we casters have just gotten a slightly buff, at least we mages. Those you see that do 6k+ in dmg have most likely at least 800 spell dmg and how often do these crits come? Once, twice a week if not less.



Mages still own Warriors pretty hard, sheep and frost nova piss me off (you definately don't need a nerf though, you are the paper to our rock and I accept that, why can't other classes?) 

The only way I beat a Mage is if I get lucky or the guy bought his toon off of Ebay, other than that, I sit back (most likely as a sheep or in ice) and hope you don't set a crit record on me.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 11, 2007)

I must've read somewhere about how blizz doesnt didn't want to balanced all the classes but rather unbalance them.
That is, to make it a true "rock,paper,scissors' sort of playstyle. which is to say that for example a rogue can be a warrior, a warrior can beat a warlock, and a warlock can be a rogue(not exatly accurate....). if you know what i mean...

kinda makes sense really as it is already estabilished but not on a level which i see as recogniseable.

makes PvP more challenging since you would need at least one of every class.


----------



## Fenix (Apr 11, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> I must've read somewhere about how blizz doesnt didn't want to balanced all the classes but rather unbalance them.
> That is, to make it a true "rock,paper,scissors' sort of playstyle. which is to say that for example a rogue can be a warrior, a warrior can beat a warlock, and a warlock can be a rogue(not exatly accurate....). if you know what i mean...
> 
> kinda makes sense really as it is already estabilished but not on a level which i see as recogniseable.
> ...



The "official" word from Blizzard, a blue poster on the forums, said the pvp game won't be balanced around 1on1. That was it. I don't think they actually try to make it a rock-paper-scissors thing, it's just sort of came out the way it is.


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 12, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Actually druids deserved that nerf and it wasn't much of a nerf anyway as they are still ripping through us cloth users as we didn't have anything on us at all. I've been "mangled" for like 4.5k that's more then half my health gone within a second.
> 
> Druids are supposed to be "decent" in all classes not best. Warriors Pre-BC was a joke for me, I could take most of them with less then half my health and they had full health. Now all warriors have like 30-40% more HP then me and they hit 10-20 times stronger then they used to do while we casters have just gotten a slightly buff, at least we mages. Those you see that do 6k+ in dmg have most likely at least 800 spell dmg and how often do these crits come? Once, twice a week if not less.


Yes, I agree (and my primary alt was a druid) Druids were getting good enough at tanking, healing, and dps that they were able to replace other classes too easily in raids. Warriors really only have tanking, warriors don't do enough dps to be a dps class so tanking is all they have and if another class takes that away, they become obsolete. (Well, I do realize that warriors are a valuable _melee_ dps class, but rogues kind of have that spot taken).



> I must've read somewhere about how blizz doesnt didn't want to balanced all the classes but rather unbalance them.
> That is, to make it a true "rock,paper,scissors' sort of playstyle. which is to say that for example a rogue can be a warrior, a warrior can beat a warlock, and a warlock can be a rogue(not exatly accurate....). if you know what i mean...



I hope they aren't trying that, it's a very bad idea for an mmorpg. Then again, making a gear-based mmo was a bad idea in the first place. But really, I believe that they did that so noobs could have a game they could actually be good at.

Being half asleep, I don't know if I even meant half of what I post so just know that I am not currently of sound mind.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 12, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> I must've read somewhere about how blizz doesnt didn't want to balanced all the classes but rather unbalance them.
> That is, to make it a true "rock,paper,scissors' sort of playstyle. which is to say that for example a rogue can be a warrior, a warrior can beat a warlock, and a warlock can be a rogue(not exatly accurate....). if you know what i mean...
> 
> kinda makes sense really as it is already estabilished but not on a level which i see as recogniseable.
> ...



Well actually blizzard has rounded pvp around group combat more then solo combat giving some classes an advantage over others. Ive seen many warriors get utterly destroyed just by their lone self. But when they are running amuk in BGs or in the arena they become a wrecking ball.

I could beat my friend in a duel but I could never really keep up with him in KBs in our BG runs on my hunter.


----------



## little nin (Apr 12, 2007)

i dont recall druids gettin and uber healin buff or nefin

all blizz did was reduce the mana cost of our "flash heal" maybe and it's still about 845 mana, compared to the pala one it's still absolute shite


----------



## Draffut (Apr 12, 2007)

Before I get into a tanget, a couple things:

First, Hydroxxis in SSL is down.  Crap loots but it's a fun fight.  worst trash mobs ever though.

Secondly, over ten years ago

It's hilarious




illusion said:


> We all know we hate to see our favorite class get nerfed, all I'm saying is that they can come up with better solutions than just say "hit em with the nerf bat".



I am a Warlock.  people have been screaming for us to be nerfed ever sicne we have gotten a Death Coil which didn;t completely suck, and we stopped bieng free honor kills.  I dont mind gettign a nerf, as long as we arn;t gimped to stupidity again.

Also, your idea to fix Cleanse would greatly hinder PvE.  You have to remember that when this stuff is balanced, PvP isn;t the only thing in mind.

You have 1v1 and arena.  Big BG's like AV.  Soloing, 5 mans, and Raids.

Cleanse is a very important spell in raids, and doing thta would be.... well, horrible.

Same for your bubble nerf.  It is normally used to cast on a caster in PvE so they can still spam AoE without getting instantly killed or interupted.  With this new bubble, they may not die, but they will be gettign interupted so often that they cant cast anyhow.

Then concider the fact that spell interuptin is caused WHEN you take damage.  so to made hte bubble work how you recomend would take twinking of the game's core combat function... which always results in bugs with blizz.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 12, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Before I get into a tanget, a couple things:
> 
> First, Hydroxxis in SSL is down.  Crap loots but it's a fun fight.  worst trash mobs ever though.
> 
> ...



Oh i read about that.

People started posting her pic over the forums then she got pissed.


----------



## Win Z (Apr 12, 2007)

hey people...i need some help!!

i bought the WoW game and it said that the first month is free...but when i am signing up, it asks for credit card details!! i don't have one ...so what do i do??


----------



## Draffut (Apr 12, 2007)

Win Z said:


> hey people...i need some help!!
> 
> i bought the WoW game and it said that the first month is free...but when i am signing up, it asks for credit card details!! i don't have one ...so what do i do??



Ask yer parents for one.   and make sure you cancel it before hte first month is over if you dont want it.


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 12, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Ask yer parents for one.   and make sure you cancel it before hte first month is over if you dont want it.


Or, if you don't want to do that, go buy a 60-day card for $30, you still get your first month free and there's no need for any credit card info.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 12, 2007)

Talking with a friend who is a 70 Human Paladin, they surely aren't underpowered at all.  I think they might be overpowered.  They can fill three classes: warrior, rogue and a priest.  They are as strong as a warrior but get to heal and can rez/heal people like a priest.  Plus, stun people for long lengths of time like a rogue.  Paladin's get rock, paper and scissor.  My friend said he has skill or potion that removes all curses, diseases AND DoT's as an instance cast.

Warlocks, I think, with them having a pet, DoT's, three fears and soul shard is a bit over the top.  I haven't seen that but what from my friends said about my other friend who is a 47 lock has told me.  Fear me, my pet than cast DoT's and than use the third fear....shadowbolt.  

Hunters...traps, arrows, pet and horrendous melee power.  And we the hunters get nerfed every f'ing patch.  We surely aren't the only "overpowered" ones.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 12, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Talking with a friend who is a 70 Human Paladin, they surely aren't underpowered at all.  I think they might be overpowered.  They can fill three classes: warrior, rogue and a priest.  They are *as strong as a warrior* but get to heal and can rez/heal people like a priest.  Plus, stun people for long lengths of time like a rogue.  Paladin's get rock, paper and scissor.  My friend said he has skill or potion that removes all curses, diseases AND DoT's as an instance cast.
> 
> Warlocks, I think, with them having a pet, DoT's, three fears and soul shard is a bit over the top.  I haven't seen that but what from my friends said about my other friend who is a 47 lock has told me.  Fear me, my pet than cast DoT's and than use the third fear....shadowbolt.
> 
> Hunters...traps, arrows, pet and horrendous melee power.  And we the hunters get nerfed every f'ing patch.  We surely aren't the only "overpowered" ones.


LOL

no

paladins are healbots.  any paladin who tells you otherwise is in denial.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 12, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> LOL
> 
> no
> 
> paladins are healbots.  any paladin who tells you otherwise is in denial.



only reason because we have best survialbility, otherwise we would need a buff



> Draffut said:
> 
> 
> > Before I get into a tanget, a couple things:
> ...


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Apr 12, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> LOL
> 
> no
> 
> paladins are healbots.  any paladin who tells you otherwise is in denial.




LOL 


no

Paladins can fill almost any role, dps, healing, and in smaller instances tanking. Anyone who tells you otherwise is pissed off because its true.


----------



## illusion (Apr 13, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Also, your idea to fix Cleanse would greatly hinder PvE.  You have to remember that when this stuff is balanced, PvP isn;t the only thing in mind.
> 
> You have 1v1 and arena.  Big BG's like AV.  Soloing, 5 mans, and Raids.
> 
> Cleanse is a very important spell in raids, and doing thta would be.... well, horrible.



Actually a cleanse for Mortal Strike would have no effect on PvE, because warriors are the only ones who can use it. The only reason I suggest a preist getting a cleanse for it is, so they don't touch warriors, cause when they nerf a class they always take it too far. I actually don't think MS has any problems, but the way everyone is crying, I think blizz might do something about it or (god forbid) the class as a whole.



> Same for your bubble nerf.  It is normally used to cast on a caster in PvE so they can still spam AoE without getting instantly killed or interupted.  With this new bubble, they may not die, but they will be gettign interupted so often that they cant cast anyhow.
> 
> Then concider the fact that spell interuptin is caused WHEN you take damage.  so to made hte bubble work how you recomend would take twinking of the game's core combat function... which always results in bugs with blizz.



Yeah, the Pally thing is probably a bad idea, but I can't think of anything better. Guess they have to get the nerf bat out then, even Pallys agree they are a little overpowered when it comes to arena.



> *little nin:* i dont recall druids gettin and uber healin buff or nefin
> 
> all blizz did was reduce the mana cost of our "flash heal" maybe and it's still about 845 mana, compared to the pala one it's still absolute shite



Blizz nerfed your Mangle, armor and reduced your threat in bear form, in the last patch.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 13, 2007)

illusion said:


> Actually a cleanse for Mortal Strike would have no effect on PvE, because warriors are the only ones who can use it. The only reason I suggest a preist getting a cleanse for it is, so they don't touch warriors, cause when they nerf a class they always take it too far. I actually don't think MS has any problems, but the way everyone is crying, I think blizz might do something about it or (god forbid) the class as a whole.



what are you talking about.  A HUGE number of enemies Mortal Strike in instances.  Helll, in SSL, there are mobs that "Mortal Cleave".

And increasing the mana and cooldown on Cleanse would cause major problems in PvE, compeltely changing dispelling dynamics and viability for htat class.   unless you are talkign about giving them a new "anti-MS cleanse" spell, which is just silly.




> Yeah, the Pally thing is probably a bad idea, but I can't think of anything better. Guess they have to get the nerf bat out then, even Pallys agree they are a little overpowered when it comes to arena.



Just make it uncastable in Arena.  Just like I cant cast Soulstones during an Arena.  (but I cna before  I assuem it's a bug)



> Blizz nerfed your Mangle, armor and reduced your threat in bear form, in the last patch.



Actually, anything that can be hit by bleed effects, Druids have better aggro control on now.

Otherwise, ya their armor and stuff got weakened.



> Warlocks, I think, with them having a pet, DoT's, three fears and soul shard is a bit over the top. I haven't seen that but what from my friends said about my other friend who is a 47 lock has told me. Fear me, my pet than cast DoT's and than use the third fear....shadowbolt.



I am confused on what you are sayign here.  But if you just said I fear you, then your pet, that is halluva hard.  If I have my succubus out, i an fear pet, seduce you.  but i cant really chain fear 3 things.

especially sicne all my fears share diminishign returns.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 13, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Talking with a friend who is a 70 Human Paladin, they surely aren't underpowered at all.  I think they might be overpowered.  They can fill three classes: warrior, rogue and a priest.  They are as strong as a warrior but get to heal and can rez/heal people like a priest.  Plus, stun people for long lengths of time like a rogue.  Paladin's get rock, paper and scissor.  My friend said he has skill or potion that removes all curses, diseases AND DoT's as an instance cast.
> 
> Warlocks, I think, with them having a pet, DoT's, three fears and soul shard is a bit over the top.  I haven't seen that but what from my friends said about my other friend who is a 47 lock has told me.  Fear me, my pet than cast DoT's and than use the third fear....shadowbolt.
> 
> Hunters...traps, arrows, pet and horrendous melee power.  And we the hunters get nerfed every f'ing patch.  We surely aren't the only "overpowered" ones.


Cleanse doesnt remove curses. It does however remove everything else. They also cant stun people for long periods of time.

Paladins however can tank rather well as long as the spec heavily in protection but really they are far more useful as a healer then anything else. Their dps is subpar even a fully specced ret pally. Really the best dpsing pally is an fully specced protection pally spamming the shit out of it's aoes with 4 mobs on them. They can reach a good 450-500 dps doing this with a sword and shield.


----------



## illusion (Apr 13, 2007)

Draffut said:


> what are you talking about.  A HUGE number of enemies Mortal Strike in instances.  Helll, in SSL, there are mobs that "Mortal Cleave".
> 
> And increasing the mana and cooldown on Cleanse would cause major problems in PvE, compeltely changing dispelling dynamics and viability for htat class.   unless you are talkign about giving them a new "anti-MS cleanse" spell, which is just silly.



I said a specific cleanse for MS, not any other mob, obviously not hard for blizz to do. How is that silly?  

It's better than blizz nerfing MS (which might happen) and you know we'll get hit with some other stuff, they never just nerf one thing.



> Just make it uncastable in Arena.  Just like I cant cast Soulstones during an Arena.  (but I cna before  I assuem it's a bug)



LMAO, that's even crazier!! Completely take away a Pallys sheild? Take away Warlocks fear why don't you.


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 13, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> no
> ...


They can fill almost any role, but they'll never do it even half as well. They can't out-tank or out-dps a warrior and they can't out-heal a druid let alone a priest. I don't really like pallys, they're boring.


----------



## Win Z (Apr 13, 2007)

ok ppl...i'm in now...on server Hellfire in Europe...anyone from there? my characters are a human paladin and an undead warlock....

cheers!


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 13, 2007)

Kingrazor said:


> They can fill almost any role, but they'll never do it even half as well. They can't out-tank or out-dps a warrior and they can't out-heal a druid let alone a priest. I don't really like pallys, they're boring.



I dont know about the out healing job thing though. Paladins make awesome healers and are the best at mana efficiency. At L68 I managed to be first in healing in AV.


----------



## illusion (Apr 13, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> I dont know about the out healing job thing though. Paladins make awesome healers and are the best at mana efficiency. At L68 I managed to be first in healing in AV.



Gotta agree, Pally healers are the best in arena at the moment.

Looks like warriors are gonna get hit by the nerf bat, according to people in test realms, they confirmed recent pacth notes that Death Wish and Enrage will no longer stack. Now that sucks some major balls, instead of nerfing one abilty (MS), they messed with two abilities that drastically effect the damage we deal (that we have to spend talent points on, no less).  

Those two abilities stacked while hitting with MS were the shit, I have to admit, I'm gonna miss that combo. Death Wish + Enrage = +45% damage. 

Oh well, I guess I have to take my own advice and learn to play better, shit happens. I just gotta adjust, the patch note also says our (pvp) trinket will get us out of poly and fear instead of stun and slowing effects. Hmm, they finally noticed how bad Mages were owning us.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 13, 2007)

Win Z said:


> hey people...i need some help!!
> 
> i bought the WoW game and it said that the first month is free...but when i am signing up, it asks for credit card details!! i don't have one ...so what do i do??



If the first month is free then all you have to do is put in the serial code to get the first month, as for the monthly payments you can but prepaid cards , no need for credit cards



> Warlocks, I think, with them having a pet, DoT's, three fears and soul shard is a bit over the top. I haven't seen that but what from my friends said about my other friend who is a 47 lock has told me. Fear me, my pet than cast DoT's and than use the third fear....shadowbolt.



actually  pets are immune to fear because they are beasts/demons not humanoids

and draffut is right fearing 3 at once is very hard , although locks also have howl of terror and death coil which have the same effect but can only be used every 40 seconds and 2 minutes respectively


----------



## Crowe (Apr 13, 2007)

Howl of terror is pretty hard to pull off unless you have spend 40(?) talent points in the affliction tree, in order to get it to become instant. Howl of terror is useful when you got two or more melee attackers on you but the problem is that it's not easy to pull off with 2 people attacking you and constantly interrupting your casting.


----------



## little nin (Apr 13, 2007)

i wasn't talkin about the feral nerfs 

but about pala's i found that as retri, they do lots of dmg, and with that dmg, comes shitloads of aggro, and then they struggle to lose it, and in this time, their getting their asses kicked 

LOL to that loser that got fucked for her epic mount XD


----------



## Draffut (Apr 13, 2007)

illusion said:


> I said a specific cleanse for MS, not any other mob, obviously not hard for blizz to do. How is that silly?



To do this, you would have to make MS a Desease/Poison/Magic effect.... that doesn;t make much sense to me...

And yes, many mobs MS.  if it is "specific for MS"  then wouldn;t it affect MS?



> It's better than blizz nerfing MS (which might happen) and you know we'll get hit with some other stuff, they never just nerf one thing.



MS wont get a big nerf.  it is used in raiding alot.  Anything they do to it will be minor.



> LMAO, that's even crazier!! Completely take away a Pallys sheild? Take away Warlocks fear why don't you.



I alrady cant make HS and SS in Arena's.  I dont see why it's so crazy.

And it keeps the ability as viable as it currently is in non-arena battles.

Are you tryign to tell me pally's cant do anythign except bubble in BG?


----------



## little nin (Apr 13, 2007)

ah yeah my guild is sposed to be doing kara, and some mage wants 2 or 3 priests to come to shackle things, my friends guild does it with 1 priest, is more then 1 neccessary?


----------



## Draffut (Apr 13, 2007)

little nin said:


> ah yeah my guild is sposed to be doing kara, and some mage wants 2 or 3 priests to come to shackle things, my friends guild does it with 1 priest, is more then 1 neccessary?



2 is plenty.  it is very possible with 1.

The only part that you might need more then 1 on, is the pulls right before Aran.

But there are only 3 or so of the pulls, and they are very do-able without.

If you guys are new to the place, you wont be hitting Aran very soon anyhow.


----------



## little nin (Apr 13, 2007)

cool, all but 1 are new to the place i think, next week will be full of trash mobs i guess, ty for the info!!!


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 13, 2007)

came first on alliance side today in Arathi basin.... bunch of fkin noobs!!! the damn priest has 0 healing!!! i did the most healing AND dmg on Alliance side =/

we had ALL the bases but then instead of blocking the beidges and roads everyone kept running towards the spawn point of the horde. now tell me, is that the stupidest thing to do or not? they start with FULL hp +mp ... =/

i need to start organizing my own grop because these PUGs piss me off.

met a cool shaman though from a different server... forgot his name but he actually remembered me back from the 20-29 bracket


----------



## Draffut (Apr 13, 2007)

little nin said:


> cool, all but 1 are new to the place i think, next week will be full of trash mobs i guess, ty for the info!!!



If you are new, you will kill the hunter. (easiest boss ever)

Clear trash, then kill Moroes.  (Not to bad)

Kill alittle more trash, then do Maiden (kinda hard)

Then do a bunch of trash, and do the random event.  either Wizard of Oz (medium difficulty), Little Red Riding Hood (easy), or Romeo and Juliet. (hard)

If you guys are REALLY fast, then you will probobly hit up Curator.  and have fun beating agaisnt that wall for a bit

There is anotherr boss in the early part of the instance, in the basement.  but it's a stupid boss with crappy lots.  just skip him.

You dont need more hten 1 priest for any of that.


----------



## Gir (Apr 13, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> came first on alliance side today in Arathi basin.... bunch of fkin noobs!!! the damn priest has 0 healing!!! i did the most healing AND dmg on Alliance side =/
> 
> we had ALL the bases but then instead of blocking the beidges and roads everyone kept running towards the spawn point of the horde. now tell me, is that the stupidest thing to do or not? they start with FULL hp +mp ... =/
> 
> ...



People want honor (Not that losing gives alot of honor)


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 13, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> we had ALL the bases



Interesting...you obviously didnt or you would of won there and then.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 13, 2007)

I have played WoW until Lvl 24 , then i stopped because of the amount of time i needed to spend on it.. Was that a big mistake, or probably good?  
Cause i know some people on my school, who are skipping classes because of this game, so i would say it was good that i quitted


----------



## illusion (Apr 13, 2007)

Draffut said:


> To do this, you would have to make MS a Desease/Poison/Magic effect.... that doesn;t make much sense to me...
> 
> And yes, many mobs MS.  if it is "specific for MS"  then wouldn;t it affect MS?



Well, I was saying a specific cleanse for MS only, blizz didn't have to make it a Desease/Poison/Magic effect, they just had to make a specific cleanse for a warriors MS (they're blizz, it wouldn't be hard for them to do that). Oh well, they solved the problem, by nerfing our damage instead.  



> MS wont get a big nerf.  it is used in raiding alot.  Anything they do to it will be minor.



Yeah, you are right so far, no nerf to MS. Casters are still crying though, so I hope it doesn't happen.



> I alrady cant make HS and SS in Arena's.  I dont see why it's so crazy.
> 
> And it keeps the ability as viable as it currently is in non-arena battles.
> 
> Are you tryign to tell me pally's cant do anythign except bubble in BG?



A Pally bubble is their main strength, like a Warlocks fear. Their DPS is crap, their plate is mostly geared towards Mana and without their sheild their healing is crap. Anybody can interupt their healing without a sheild now and they take damage as well? I think my idea would of been better off for them, atleast they can bubble and not lose damage while being interupted.

Seriously without their bubble, they're pretty much useless in arena, I would rather take a Druid/Shaman/Preist instead.


----------



## Win Z (Apr 13, 2007)

can anyone suggest some good professions for a human paladin??

i'm already up to level 7...yayyy!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 13, 2007)

Whispering Sand said:


> I have played WoW until Lvl 24 , then i stopped because of the amount of time i needed to spend on it.. Was that a big mistake, or probably good?
> Cause i know some people on my school, who are skipping classes because of this game, so i would say it was good that i quitted



BAD, are you sooo retarded that you think your gonna get that addicted?


----------



## little nin (Apr 13, 2007)

ah, well when do alliance win AB? 

rare thing for me 

if we got all and managed to push all horde back to base then i would go to spawn

and if ur a healing class and not healing spec then u dont fucking heal, simple as


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 13, 2007)

alliance ftw


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 13, 2007)

> A Pally bubble is their main strength, like a Warlocks fear. Their DPS is crap, their plate is mostly geared towards Mana and without their sheild their healing is crap. Anybody can interupt their healing without a sheild now and they take damage as well? I think my idea would of been better off for them, atleast they can bubble and not lose damage while being interupted.
> 
> Seriously without their bubble, they're pretty much useless in arena, I would rather take a Druid/Shaman/Preist instead.


I highly disagree. Yes, its useful but its only really effective used at the right time. Our stun is another very effective technique as well. Its probably even more important then the bubble. What both abilities do is that they counter act abilities such as kick, pummel and counter spell giving us the ability to at least heal twice during a fight.

Bubble is important but Ive fought many 1 on 1s where it wasnt needed.

Oh and a paladin's man strength is their survivability and mana efficiency. The shield is good but it only can be used every 5 minutes (4 if you specced into protection like myself).


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 13, 2007)

little nin said:


> ah, well when do alliance win AB?
> 
> 
> and if ur a healing class and not healing spec then u dont fucking heal, simple as



you dont even heal urself?


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 13, 2007)

*random future content crap*

*Test Realm 2.1 Patch Notes*



*Spoiler*: __ 





> I will only be going through the most important changes:
> 
> 1 New Arena, obviously Black Temple as well. New Darkmoon cards (can?t wait to see what they are), new consortium rep items. Buff on T5 and equivalent items （+10 AEP per piece in most cases, T5 shoulder?s horrendous dodge rating changed into hit rating). Buff on heroic loot table. Greatly reduced level 70 PVP honor costs (25% for most items).
> 
> ...





Taken from 

LET THE QQING COMMENCE!


*Spoiler*: _Illidan_ 








*Spoiler*: _Druid Epic Flying Form_ 



*Tauren*

*Night Elf*




*Spoiler*: _Tier 6 Info_ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5cGEqSDz6I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Apr 13, 2007)

Kingrazor said:


> They can fill almost any role, but they'll never do it even half as well. They can't out-tank or out-dps a warrior and they can't out-heal a druid let alone a priest. I don't really like pallys, they're boring.



Well thats somewhat the point of paladins, they're suppose to be balanced at everything but not the best at anything.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 13, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Well thats somewhat the point of paladins, they're suppose to be balanced at everything but not the best at anything.


Please leave that to the druids.  You heal.


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 13, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Well thats somewhat the point of paladins, they're suppose to be balanced at everything but not the best at anything.



So far, leveling my pally alt(46 BE), I find it best at tanking. Healing isn't so great, but since I have a 60 pally already, I know it'll get better healing(If I can get some good healing items on the sucky server's AH)


----------



## illusion (Apr 14, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> I highly disagree. Yes, its useful but its only really effective used at the right time. Our stun is another very effective technique as well. Its probably even more important then the bubble. What both abilities do is that they counter act abilities such as kick, pummel and counter spell giving us the ability to at least heal twice during a fight.
> 
> Bubble is important but Ive fought many 1 on 1s where it wasnt needed.
> 
> Oh and a paladin's man strength is their survivability and mana efficiency. The shield is good but it only can be used every 5 minutes (4 if you specced into protection like myself).



So you would agree to have your sheild taken away in arena?

I never said you guys wouldn't be good at 1 on 1 without the sheild, I said you guys would be useless in arena, because how often are you 1 on 1 in arena? Hardly ever, especially in 5 on 5 teams.

That sheild is why you guys get into arena, without it, people would rather take Shaman/Preist/Druid for healing and for dps Warlock/Mage/Rogue and for a tank, a warrior has way more burst damage, not to mention our MS is essential in there, meaning you guys would be shit out of luck.

I'm not complaining though, no offence since you have a Pally, but I would love to see blizz take that sheild away (atleast only for arena).


----------



## Crowe (Apr 14, 2007)

Bye bye Frost mages.


----------



## Win Z (Apr 14, 2007)

ok...now i tried logging on to the WoW-Europe forums, but am not able to do so

i can sign in but it tells me to select a character...and then says 'No character found'....wtf!! i already have 2 characters!

please help!!


----------



## illusion (Apr 14, 2007)

Win Z said:


> ok...now i tried logging on to the WoW-Europe forums, but am not able to do so
> 
> i can sign in but it tells me to select a character...and then says 'No character found'....wtf!! i already have 2 characters!
> 
> please help!!



You're probably in the wrong realm, check the realms, it'll say how many characters you have in them then head in there.


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 14, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Well thats somewhat the point of paladins, they're suppose to be balanced at everything but not the best at anything.


The point of a pally is to be a plate-mail wearing healer.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 14, 2007)

illusion said:


> So you would agree to have your sheild taken away in arena?
> 
> I never said you guys wouldn't be good at 1 on 1 without the sheild, I said you guys would be useless in arena, because how often are you 1 on 1 in arena? Hardly ever, especially in 5 on 5 teams.
> 
> ...



Well in according to your logic you want paladins to be useless in arena by removing their ability to shield.

What Im saying is that the shield isnt as much of a game winning technique as you see it ass making it stupid to remove from battle. Its an important aspect of a paladin and removing its use in arena is indeed gimping the class but wouldnt make it to the point of not being able to play either.

Paladins dont make great healers cause they can spam heals and not get hurt for 12 seconds(I believe theres an ability that some class has to remove a pally's shield) but because they have incredible mana effiency. Illumination is a incredible 5 pt talent in the holy tree. At all 5 points when a pally's heal crits it gives back all the mana that was used for the heal. Then it leads to divine favor which is a freebie heal right there since its an 100% crit heal. Theres also talents that make paladins uninterruptable other then abilities such as kick and pummel in the holy tree which you can also stack with a aura that gives you at minimum of an 105% chance to avoid cast interruption. Pretty damn sick when your just spamming heals.

Maybe if you understood the class more you would bring up a valid point but I suggest you just shut up and learn what really makes a class powerful. Hate to break it to you but most pallies suck. I would know I kill them often.


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 14, 2007)

^ You should try a pally, there a lot of fun, but do get old. They do die a lot in PvP, but there really only good in instances and such. At least that what it seems like when I play my pally's


----------



## Crowe (Apr 14, 2007)

Pala's bubble is a joke tbh. A pala that have to use the bubble to heal himself only lives for a few seconds more. I've never been taken down by a paladin who's used a bubble and healed himself, at least from what I can remember. What I dislike in the arena in Nagrand is the big pillars though, I fucking hate people running around and around them so they can regen health/mana. I had a  stupid mage running around it for like a minute.


----------



## little nin (Apr 14, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> you dont even heal urself?



well i dont see shadow priests healin themselves, pala's always heal themselves most of the time, and a balance druids will probz just die >_> coz it's so much mana to get back into form without talents, then there's just no point coz a rogue will come and gank u, DAMN ROGUES

i like those new patch notes, and dont u think pallies and locks got kinda screwed over with no flighying summons?


----------



## Heroin (Apr 14, 2007)

Blood elfs FTW! 

Eradar is the best server


----------



## little nin (Apr 14, 2007)

never heared of it so i guess it's an american one


----------



## Fulcata (Apr 14, 2007)

little nin said:


> well i dont see shadow priests healin themselves, pala's always heal themselves most of the time, and a balance druids will probz just die >_> coz it's so much mana to get back into form without talents, then there's just no point coz a rogue will come and gank u, DAMN ROGUES
> 
> i like those new patch notes, and dont u think pallies and locks got kinda screwed over with no flighying summons?



Pfft, they can get over it.
See how the rest of us feel.
Lol.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 14, 2007)

Fulcata said:


> Pfft, they can get over it.
> See how the rest of us feel.
> Lol.



You are correct.  One of the reasons I rolled a warlock becaasue of hte promise of unique summonable mounts.  Why would blizzard suddenly remove this important aspect of the class for no reason.  I am not going to just "get over it" becuase blizzdecidedto fuck with how my class is made for no reason.


----------



## illusion (Apr 14, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> Well in according to your logic you want paladins to be useless in arena by removing their ability to shield.
> 
> What Im saying is that the shield isnt as much of a game winning technique as you see it ass making it stupid to remove from battle. Its an important aspect of a paladin and removing its use in arena is indeed gimping the class but wouldnt make it to the point of not being able to play either.



LOL, you obviously have no clue what you're talking about, you're probably not even 70 and haven't even been in arena, so there's no use even talking to you. Ask any Pally what their most important move in arena is, I garauntee they're not gonna say their stun, lmao.



> Paladins dont make great healers cause they can spam heals and not get hurt for 12 seconds*(I believe theres an ability that some class has to remove a pally's shield)* but because they have incredible mana effiency. Illumination is a incredible 5 pt talent in the holy tree. At all 5 points when a pally's heal crits it gives back all the mana that was used for the heal. Then it leads to divine favor which is a freebie heal right there since its an 100% crit heal. Theres also talents that make paladins uninterruptable other then abilities such as kick and pummel in the holy tree which you can also stack with a aura that gives you at minimum of an 105% chance to avoid cast interruption. Pretty damn sick when your just spamming heals.



LOL, once again shows how much you know about that class and you're telling me I don't understand Pally's?  



> Maybe if you understood the class more you would bring up a valid point but I suggest you just shut up and learn what really makes a class powerful. Hate to break it to you but most pallies suck. I would know I kill them often.



LMAO, Pallys don't suck, don't even know why I'm arguing with you. Also, why don't you calm down, it's a friggin game! You act like I'm talking about your mom or something. So I think they'll be gimp in arena without their sheild, you think they won't be (ask a "Pally" if they'll be gimp in arena without their sheild though), that doesn't call for you telling me to shut up. Seriously man, if you gonna debate about something the old "you should just shut up" just makes you look worse.


----------



## little nin (Apr 14, 2007)

illusion, it's a bit obvious rag isn't a nub to the game tho  i mean come on, he / she (im guessing he tho) is one of the top essay typers for this thread


----------



## illusion (Apr 14, 2007)

little nin said:


> illusion, it's a bit obvious rag isn't a nub to the game tho  i mean come on, he / she (im guessing he tho) is one of the top essay typers for this thread



You're right what was I thinking?  

Seriously man, if anyone took offence to me saying Pallys would be gimp in arena without their sheild, I apologize. It's just a game peeps, we all have different opinions, not worth getting into a huge argument over, if ya ask me. So once again I apologize in advance.


----------



## little nin (Apr 14, 2007)

i can feel the WoW love


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 14, 2007)

Moon-spam ftw.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 14, 2007)

I think your all muppets.

If paladins couldn't shield uin the arena, they would be given something else to compensate it so its a moot point regardless.


----------



## Archon zekrish (Apr 14, 2007)

I must WOW is a poor attempt to make a good game.. It is not an RPG and it is made to be easy to play so that 14 year olds can play it with out problem.. play a real MMORPG like Eve ocr SWG EMU


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 14, 2007)

SWG was garbage. :\


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 14, 2007)

Archon zekrish said:


> *I must WOW* is a poor attempt to make a good game.. It is not an RPG and it is made to be easy to play so that 14 year olds can play it with out problem.. play a real MMORPG like Eve ocr SWG EMU



the proper grammer of americans are horrible


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 14, 2007)

Mecha-Kisame said:


> SWG was garbage. :\



I hear ya!

That's the main reason WoW is so popular, its easy to understand


----------



## little nin (Apr 14, 2007)

Archon zekrish said:


> I must WOW is a poor attempt to make a good game.. It is not an RPG and it is made to be easy to play so that 14 year olds can play it with out problem.. play a real MMORPG like Eve ocr SWG EMU



i like wow 

coz i dont get addicted 

and i can play and have a laugh rather than playing with super losers such as u

i can play with normal people / losers on wow maybe


----------



## Crowe (Apr 14, 2007)

Big nerf on mages it seems. Lucky I ain't a frost mage. Though the nerf on polymorph might get really annoying. I actually think that we are one of the classes that are in least need of nerf and why the hell did hunters get buffed? I can see them needing a buff when it comes to pve / raiding but plz in pvp? :/


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 14, 2007)

No matter how much they get nerfed, I think frost mages are awesome. When I start playing again I'm gonna roll a hunter. I'll do a little bit of questing and a whole lot of pvp, I don't know if I'll do any instance runs unless I have some friends to do them with.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 14, 2007)

little nin said:


> illusion, it's a bit obvious rag isn't a nub to the game tho  i mean come on, he / she (im guessing he tho) is one of the top essay typers for this thread



I never really thought about that. :/

Anyways. Yes its pointless to argue with you Illusion.

The problem with knowing about that dispel is no one ever uses it against me so its hard to tell.

Ive played with enough paladins(and played as one) to realize their true strength is playing as a support class. Removing a paladin's shield is like taking away blink for a mage. Yes its very important and removal of the ability will gimp them up a lot but they are still playable.

Oh and Im not lying about most paladins sucking. They really are that bad. Ive been around enough of them to figure that out years ago.


----------



## little nin (Apr 14, 2007)

never team with a retri pala man :/ for an instance neway

they cause so much aggro! and never seem to lose it

had a fury / shit warrior, THAT'S IN MY GUILD to black morass >_>

my friend is a holy pala, im resto druid, for 2nd boss he heals coz of mana efficiency etc

2nd boss and i take aggro?! i mean come on! and b4 my holy pala friend was gettin aggro from him to

fury warriors ftl

and i had him tanking coz there was no other choice >_>


----------



## illusion (Apr 14, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> I never really thought about that. :/
> 
> Anyways. Yes its pointless to argue with you Illusion.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I tried playing a Pally and it was boring as hell, all I did was auto attack.  

I also watched my friend play his 67 and he used like 4 buttons, I'm like wth? You don't get bored? He explained he uses more in groups, because of the buffs and stuff, but I was still like, you guys suck.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 15, 2007)

illusion said:


> Yeah, I tried playing a Pally and it was boring as hell, all I did was auto attack.
> 
> I also watched my friend play his 67 and he used like 4 buttons, I'm like wth? You don't get bored? He explained he uses more in groups, because of the buffs and stuff, but I was still like, you guys suck.



I use more then 4 buttons. :/

I do admit that pallies are far easier then hunters though. I did originally play as a hunter here when the game first came out(they were really gimp then) so Im no stranger having to play one of the harder classes. Not to mention the real difficulties into getting into any sort of group. I was practically lucky that I got picked up by my old friends for their pvp team.


----------



## illusion (Apr 15, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> I use more then 4 buttons. :/
> 
> I do admit that pallies are far easier then hunters though. I did originally play as a hunter here when the game first came out(they were really gimp then) so Im no stranger having to play one of the harder classes. Not to mention the real difficulties into getting into any sort of group. I was practically lucky that I got picked up by my old friends for their pvp team.



Well, he was fighting a mob his lvl, all he had to do was hit 4 buttons and the thing was dead. Of course there are alot more abilities, he could've used, but he didn't need to. He even said, he doesn't have to use alot of abilities unless playing pvp or instances and said it's boring to lvl.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 15, 2007)

You hit like 4 buttons with every class. :/

Grinding is very simple.


----------



## illusion (Apr 15, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> You hit like 4 buttons with every class. :/
> 
> Grinding is very simple.



Nope, as a warrior, I use alot more than 4 buttons when fighting mobs.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 15, 2007)

illusion said:


> Nope, as a warrior, I use alot more than 4 buttons when fighting mobs.



I have a 60 warrior and he didnt require much effort to take on mobs. It wasnt anything like a hunter grinding(fricken BC is a joke for hunters with steady shot)

All I can say pallies are really no different when it comes to warriors in skill level fighting a mob since well fighting mobs is easy as hell. Sure warriors cant exactly take on elites like a paladin but thats cause we can heal. 

Protection spec paladins taking on 7 mobs can be tricky if you dont know what your doing though.


----------



## illusion (Apr 15, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> I have a 60 warrior and he didnt require much effort to take on mobs. It wasnt anything like a hunter grinding(fricken BC is a joke for hunters with steady shot)



Yeah Hunters can be tricky to use, but still very fun.



> All I can say pallies are really no different when it comes to warriors in skill level fighting a mob since well fighting mobs is easy as hell. Sure warriors cant exactly take on elites like a paladin but thats cause we can heal.
> 
> Protection spec paladins taking on 7 mobs can be tricky if you dont know what your doing though.



I gotta agree with you here, I've seen Pallys take on four mobs, while I couldn't even take on two (of the same mob).


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Apr 15, 2007)

I've got a 67 Pally myself, and I must say, they are actually quite boring. I've done everything with him from Retribution dps, Shockadin, and now Tankadin. You do use everything you have, everything is just situational though, or buffs, thats what alot of those buttons are, buffs. While boring at times, they are badass in many respects. Pally Tanking can be quite fun if its your thing. Shockadin also make your pally fun, like playing a Shaman rather in a sense. 

Although I'd say the biggest problem with paladins are the fact that they tend to be naturally looked down upon because there are ALOT of dumass pallies, though, not like theres a short of those of any class in wow. Another problem is that basically there are two roles in a group that the whole group depends upon in a sense. Thats tanking and healing. Its kinda stressful doing both and being yelled at even when you did an amazing job, it really blows sometime being the unsung hero.

Overall, I wouldn't really recommend the time sink it is for Pally, just go with some other class.


----------



## little nin (Apr 15, 2007)

i know what u mean, i find it quite wierd now how us druids can take on any role with the right spec :S

healing, tanking and DPS, balance druids dont get much love though, they can never out DPS something else like 

but it's nice that we have a choice, coz mages, hunters, rogues n locks, all they can do is dmg, maybe they're missing out? 

even though DD seems to be alot more "fun" than taking on a basic role of healing or tanking

me as resto, to heal i need, lifebloom, rejuvination, regrowth, healing touch, swiftmend and nature's swiftness >_> 6 buttons >_>

and when i was balance and grinding i think i only used about 4 buttons?

root / nature's grasp, wrath, mf <3 and starfire  i fail


----------



## Draffut (Apr 15, 2007)

illusion said:


> Yeah, I tried playing a Pally and it was boring as hell, all I did was auto attack.
> 
> I also watched my friend play his 67 and he used like 4 buttons, I'm like wth? You don't get bored? He explained he uses more in groups, because of the buffs and stuff, but I was still like, you guys suck.



As opposed to which class that uses more.

Name any class, and i can give you a 4 button set to easily grand and farm.

But every class has aot more availible ot them, and works far better if they use it all.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 15, 2007)

illusion said:


> Yeah, I tried playing a Pally and it was boring as hell, all I did was auto attack.
> 
> I also watched my friend play his 67 and he used like 4 buttons, I'm like wth? You don't get bored? He explained he uses more in groups, because of the buffs and stuff, but I was still like, you guys suck.



As opposed to which class that uses more.

Name any class, and i can give you a 4 button set to easily grand and farm.

But every class has aot more availible ot them, and works far better if they use it all.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 15, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Howl of terror is pretty hard to pull off unless you have spend 40(?) talent points in the affliction tree, in order to get it to become instant. Howl of terror is useful when you got two or more melee attackers on you but the problem is that it's not easy to pull off with 2 people attacking you and constantly interrupting your casting.



yup its about 25 points in affliction if i remember correctly (i'm a demonology lock =])


----------



## little nin (Apr 15, 2007)

ah yeha i usually see locks getting raped by 5 people and them trying to pull the howl off


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 15, 2007)

illusion said:


> Yeah, I tried playing a Pally and it was boring as hell, all I did was auto attack.
> 
> I also watched my friend play his 67 and he used like 4 buttons, I'm like wth? You don't get bored? He explained he uses more in groups, because of the buffs and stuff, but I was still like, you guys suck.



most classes use that much i mean as a lock for a mob all you need is CoA, corruption , immolate and wand or shadowbolt ..of course this is after you've sent your pet in first


----------



## little nin (Apr 15, 2007)

i always wondered what it would be like to have a pet, my lvl 6 lock bank has an imp! Pagnip ftw!  XD


----------



## illusion (Apr 15, 2007)

Draffut said:


> As opposed to which class that uses more.
> 
> Name any class, and i can give you a 4 button set to easily grand and farm.
> 
> But every class has aot more availible ot them, and works far better if they use it all.



I'm a warrior, first I hit charge (1), then the shouts battle/dem (2,3), thunderclap (4), rend (5), MS cause it's an instant attack (6), then heroic strike (7) and last but not least execute (8). Sure I could use 4, hell I could sit there and auto attack, but I'd take alot more damage and the mob wouldn't die as fast. I don't have a heal, so the less eating, the faster I grind which is why I use so many abilities.

That's also depending on the mob. In which case I have to use hamstring or sunder, I also watch incase they dodge so I can hit em' with overpower (since I put 2 points into it, making it a 50% chance to crit).


----------



## Draffut (Apr 15, 2007)

illusion said:


> I'm a warrior, first I hit charge (1), then the shouts battle/dem (2,3), thunderclap (4), rend (5), MS cause it's an instant attack (6), then heroic strike (7) and last but not least execute (8). Sure I could use 4, hell I could sit there and auto attack, but I'd take alot more damage and the mob wouldn't die as fast. I don't have a heal, so the less eating, the faster I grind which is why I use so many abilities.
> 
> That's also depending on the mob. In which case I have to use hamstring or sunder, I also watch incase they dodge so I can hit em' with overpower (since I put 2 points into it, making it a 50% chance to crit).



So there are alot of abilities you CAN use, but you dont have to.  it's the exact same with a paladin.

My warlock can farm with Immolate, Incinerate, and Conflagrate.

But I can farm better with Immolate, Incinerate, Conflagrate, Curse of Agony, Fear, Dran Soul, Drain Life, Shadowburn, Death Coil, and Trinkets.

Every class is like this.



> yup its about 25 points in affliction if i remember correctly (i'm a demonology lock =])



35 actually.

So, I need some warlock idea's.  I have been a fire spec for a couple months now, and want to switch to a more effective farmign build that can still raid in.

So...  Do i go 29/21/11, 0/40/21, or heavy affliction.


----------



## illusion (Apr 15, 2007)

Draffut said:


> So there are alot of abilities you CAN use, but you dont have to.  it's the exact same with a paladin.
> 
> My warlock can farm with Immolate, Incinerate, and Conflagrate.
> 
> ...



No he was fighting the same mobs as me and he used 4 abilities, me on the other hand I *needed* 8 or I would die. I don't have a pet that takes the damage for me, I don't have heals, all I have is my plate and abilities and plate sucks against mobs who use magic.

Try lvling a warrior and Pally and see which class dies more, I garautee you'll say warrior. I need to use atleast 6-8 abilities, if I'm fighting a mob 70 (my lvl) or above a Pally doesn't. That's all I was saying and IMO it seemed boring.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Apr 15, 2007)

I rolled a warrior till level 40 and din't die that often.  Are they really worse than pallies?


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 15, 2007)

They aren't worse.  Most may die easier simply because a paladin has much more survivability, but if a warrior is smart with the choices he makes while leveling then he shouldn't die too often.


----------



## illusion (Apr 15, 2007)

Char-Aznable said:


> I rolled a warrior till level 40 and din't die that often.  Are they really worse than pallies?



Imagine wearing that same plate, but getting an impenetrable bubble with heals, yeah Pallys die less than warriors.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 15, 2007)

illusion said:


> No he was fighting the same mobs as me and he used 4 abilities, me on the other hand I *needed* 8 or I would die. I don't have a pet that takes the damage for me, I don't have heals, all I have is my plate and abilities and plate sucks against mobs who use magic.



I am happy you just assume you know how i play my warlock.  but you are obviously an idiot.  I dont use a pet, at all.

Which mobs are you talking about, that you HAVE to use 8 abiliities to take down.

BTW, magic usign mobs sould be easy with that new spell reflect.  but i know it's hard to comprehend.  They are actually harder for all those other classes that can't reflect/coutner thier spells.



> Try lvling a warrior and Pally and see which class dies more, I garautee you'll say warrior. I need to use atleast 6-8 abilities, if I'm fighting a mob 70 (my lvl) or above a Pally doesn't. That's all I was saying and IMO it seemed boring.



You mean a class with self heals has survivability.  HOLY SHIT BATMAN, CALL THE QQ POLICE!  Not sure if you realize you can kill mobs twice as fast as him.  and take less damage doign so.

Also, are you counting his heals as 1 of his spells.  I doubt you are.

What abotu his nukes.  and blessings.  and aura's.  and judgements.  and seals.

Or are you jsut makign stuff up to whine alot.


----------



## illusion (Apr 15, 2007)

Draffut said:


> I am happy you just assume you know how i play my warlock.  but you are obviously an idiot.  I dont use a pet, at all.
> 
> Which mobs are you talking about, that you HAVE to use 8 abiliities to take down.
> 
> BTW, magic usign mobs sould be easy with that new spell reflect.  but i know it's hard to comprehend.  They are actually harder for all those other classes that can't reflect/coutner thier spells.



LOL, you take this game waay too seriously. Who said anything about your Warlock? Are you the only ones who use pets? LMAO




> You mean a class with self heals has survivability.  HOLY SHIT BATMAN, CALL THE QQ POLICE!
> 
> Also, are you counting his heals as 1 of his spells.  I doubt you are.
> 
> ...



Who was crying? All I said is they're boring to play you're the one who asked what other class has to use more abilities and I told you. Now you QQ cause you have no comeback?

Lastly take a deep breath and repeat after me, it's only a game, it's only a game....

You calm now? Alright, like I said I wasn't crying, so Pallys have a higher survivability, who gives a shit? Not me, I love my warrior and wouldn't trade him for a Pally, ever. Let Pallys have blessings, heals and buffs, I don't care, that's their class. Geez man you really need to get a life, if you get this heated over something like this. 

P.S. I don't understand why you got so mad? (I went back and read my posts) I didn't call you any names, I didn't try to offend your class, if that's the case man I apologize for you taking offence to my post and I'm gonna drop the subject now. 

Seriously bro, it's not worth getting into an argument over and I apologize. (shakes hand).


----------



## Draffut (Apr 15, 2007)

I get mad, becuase all you have done here is post complaints about paladins and MS maybe getting nerfed, and other stuff (that is mostly wrong) al week.  guess i finally snapped.


----------



## illusion (Apr 15, 2007)

Draffut said:


> I get mad, becuase all you have done here is post complaints about paladins and MS maybe getting nerfed, and other stuff (that is mostly wrong) al week.  guess i finally snapped.



What? I wasn't complaining about Pallys or MS, I said I hope they come up with something better than nerfing them (which they did). I was sticking up for both classes, you were the one who jumped all over me everytime I posted anything.

This is the WoW thread, so I was talking about things that pertained to the game. Is that wrong? Am I not allowed to talk about nerfs? You seriously need to get out more or something man, cause you are wound up too tight. It's a game bro, A GAME, you shouldn't have to lower yourself by calling people names on the internet.

Anyways like I said I apologize, can we drop it now?


----------



## Char-Aznable (Apr 15, 2007)

illusion said:


> Imagine wearing that same plate, but getting an impenetrable bubble with heals, yeah Pallys die less than warriors.



Hmmm I always assumed it was the player not the class.  I mean I've seen Classes that aren't supposed to beat other classes.........well beat em.  Maybe there is just an inumerable surge of idiots on the warrior classes cause I beat pallies my and below my level.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 15, 2007)

Paladins are hard for me next to priests since i usually waste my mp on shocks  to remove the FUCKING SHIELD!!! and if i forget to put up a grounding totem i will get feared and mid flayed to death.... 
mages are relatively easy.... warlocks are kinda... challenging...


----------



## illusion (Apr 15, 2007)

Char-Aznable said:


> Hmmm I always assumed it was the player not the class.  I mean I've seen Classes that aren't supposed to beat other classes.........well beat em.  Maybe there is just an inumerable surge of idiots on the warrior classes cause I beat pallies my and below my level.



My bad bro I misuderstood your question, we are definately not worse than Pallys, but when lvling, it's easier for a Pally to survive is what I was saying. Now duels and pvp is totally different, I beat Pallys alot also.

They do have a high survivability rate though, but that doesn't make them better than warriors, that's just what they're known for (I'm also not complaining, that's their class and there's absolutely nothing wrong with that).


----------



## Crowe (Apr 15, 2007)

I just ding'd 70 with my lock and I'm currently 20/41/0. I've already gotten my Frozen Shadowweave shoulders and boots and now am waiting for someone to buy/trade my primal mooncloths/spellcloths so I can get my vest.

Is this set any good with my current spec? I do afterall have a demo/aff build, if not I'm going to go look for a good aff specc. I was also thinking of getting the Oblivion head and pants instead of Battlecast as the Battlecast hood doesn't look to nice and the 2:set Oblivion bonus seems really nice.

Full demonology is win when you lvl and grind imo. I dot up one mob and then send my Felguard on him, and start to dot up another one, the first one should be dead or at least have very little hp left so that I can ignore him and keep going like this. I then stop for a while to do some health funnel and loot the corpses.


----------



## illusion (Apr 15, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I just ding'd 70 with my lock and I'm currently 20/41/0. I've already gotten my Frozen Shadowweave shoulders and boots and now am waiting for someone to buy/trade my primal mooncloths/spellcloths so I can get my vest.



Gratz Pek.  



> Is this set any good with my current spec? I do afterall have a demo/aff build, if not I'm going to go look for a good aff specc. I was also thinking of getting the Oblivion head and pants instead of Battlecast as the Battlecast hood doesn't look to nice and the 2:set Oblivion bonus seems really nice.



Draff would definately know more about this than any of us, hopefully he logs on soon and can help ya out, but gratz on 70. What are your plans now? Arena, work on your  flying mount (if you don't already have one), maybe some heroic instances or just grind rep with Aldor or Scryers (which ever one you joined)?


----------



## Crowe (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks. I don't know, I'm in the same guild as I'm with my main and the guild is pure pve. We currently have 4 groups working in Kara and one with gruul so I think I'll sign up on Kara and do some arena and Alterac Valley ( <3 love this bg.). I have a flying mount, only had 15s left after training and buying the cheap mount though lol. I got 5g just as I handed in the last quest and could thankfully afford it. 

I doubt I'll be trying to get the fast mount though. I'll be grinding money so I can get me one of those "Girdle of ruinations" and try to get revered with some factions. I'm 200 from revered with Cenarion Expedition / 1500 from revered with Scryers and 10000 from revered with Lower City/ Thrallmar


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 15, 2007)

Char-Aznable said:


> Hmmm I always assumed it was the player not the class.  I mean I've seen Classes that aren't supposed to beat other classes.........well beat em.  Maybe there is just an inumerable surge of idiots on the warrior classes cause I beat pallies my and below my level.



If your specced arms pallies arent as nearly as hard as if you were specced protection or fury. Well placed mortal strikes will severely limit the paladin's healing.


----------



## illusion (Apr 15, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Thanks. I don't know, I'm in the same guild as I'm with my main and the guild is pure pve. We currently have 4 groups working in Kara and one with gruul so I think I'll sign up on Kara and do some arena and Alterac Valley ( <3 love this bg.). I have a flying mount, only had 15s left after training and buying the cheap mount though lol. I got 5g just as I handed in the last quest and could thankfully afford it.



Damn, your guild is past mine that's for sure, I wanted to join a better guild, but the guild leader has done so much for me and I wouldn't have the heart to tell her I'm leaving (I have my Kara key, but we can never get enough together to get a raid going). I love AV also, are you horde or alliance if ya don't mind me askin?



> I doubt I'll be trying to get the fast mount though. I'll be grinding money so I can get me one of those "Girdle of ruinations" and try to get revered with some factions. I'm 200 from revered with Cenarion Expedition / 1500 from revered with Scryers and 10000 from revered with Lower City/ Thrallmar



Ahh, you went Scryers, I'm Aldor. Well good luck to you and I hope you get that girdle (damn I wish we could link items in here ).


----------



## Char-Aznable (Apr 15, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> If your specced arms pallies arent as nearly as hard as if you were specced protection or fury. Well placed mortal strikes will severely limit the paladin's healing.



Well he is a fury warrior so thats a good thing.  I still have the most fun rolling a rogue.  Its an overhwleming accomplishment to beat a pally as a rogue.  Well for me at least.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 15, 2007)

illusion said:


> Damn, your guild is past mine that's for sure, I wanted to join a better guild, but the guild leader has done so much for me and I wouldn't have the heart to tell her I'm leaving (I have my Kara key, but we can never get enough together to get a raid going). I love AV also, are you horde or alliance if ya don't mind me askin?


I had that problem at first too with my earlier guild but I decided to leave and move my char to another realm. I don't have my kara key yet but I should start on it soon enough. I'm horde, should've re-rolled undead and not stupid belf. Belfs look like they are on a catwalk and all their moves are pretty gay. <3 the undead casting animation.  You? 




			
				illusion said:
			
		

> Ahh, you went Scryers, I'm Aldor. Well good luck to you and I hope you get that girdle (damn I wish we could link items in here ).


Here it is ; 



> Girdle of Ruination
> Binds when equipped
> Waist	Cloth
> 100 Armor
> ...


----------



## illusion (Apr 15, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I had that problem at first too with my earlier guild but I decided to leave and move my char to another realm. I don't have my kara key yet but I should start on it soon enough. I'm horde, should've re-rolled undead and not stupid belf. Belfs look like they are on a catwalk and all their moves are pretty gay. <3 the undead casting animation.  You?



LMAO, yeah, the male Belfs look like backstreet boys. I shouldn't be talking, I'ma night elf, I'm like a backstreet boy reject. I should've rolled gnome (cause of escape artist), but I don't like walking up to somebody and having their sacks in my face.  




> Here it is ;



Whoa, purty.


----------



## little nin (Apr 15, 2007)

looks like little nin is gnna take another longish break from WoW lol, guild needs me for healing, but fuck them, i have exams to do 

can i freeze my account myself?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 15, 2007)

illusion said:


> What? I wasn't complaining about Pallys or MS, I said I hope they come up with something better than nerfing them (which they did). I was sticking up for both classes, you were the one who jumped all over me everytime I posted anything.
> 
> This is the WoW thread, so I was talking about things that pertained to the game. Is that wrong? Am I not allowed to talk about nerfs? You seriously need to get out more or something man, cause you are wound up too tight. It's a game bro, A GAME, you shouldn't have to lower yourself by calling people names on the internet.
> 
> Anyways like I said I apologize, can we drop it now?


lol every heard of a asshole named vance on this forum?

too many people take this game seriously.Have you looked on the forums?

people /wrists because there class get nerfed or they cant defeat a class.

people cry about quiting WoW and goin to warhammer but they all know there comign back to WoW once they found out that they have to pay $20 a month for a game that has 6 races and over 10 classes that make no sense


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 15, 2007)

Who's on Andorhal server?

and Elves are supposed to be pretty.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 15, 2007)

I keep getting this when I start WoW:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
File:	E:\build\buildWoW\WoW\Source\DB\DBClient\DBCache.cpp
Line:	420

Requested 1701131361 bytes of memory


WoWBuild: 6546

  Stack Trace (Manual)
Address  Frame    Logical addr  Module

0069A455 0012BBA0 0001:00299455 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0069A7C0 0012BBB8 0001:002997C0 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0069B4DA 0012BBD0 0001:0029A4DA C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00598D49 0012FE70 0001:00197D49 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00582014 0012FEB0 0001:00181014 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0042334A 0012FF18 0001:0002234A C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
004230F1 0012FF30 0001:000220F1 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00404B0E 0012FFC0 0001:00003B0E C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7C816FD7 0012FFF0 0001:00015FD7 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll


    Stack Trace (Using DBGHELP.DLL)


****

Memory Dump

Stack: 1024 bytes starting at (ESP = 0012AD50)

* = addr  **                                                  *               
0012AD50: 38 24 00 00  A3 AF 12 00  00 00 00 00  50 AD 12 00  8$..........P...
0012AD60: 68 AD 12 00  FC 1F 6C 00  7C AD 12 00  08 31 6A 00  h.....l.|....1j.
0012AD70: 38 24 00 00  03 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  F8 BA 12 00  8$..............
0012AD80: 92 29 6A 00  00 00 00 00  74 F8 88 00  A4 01 00 00  .)j.....t.......
0012AD90: 61 34 65 65  4E 09 91 7C  04 B1 12 00  24 00 02 00  a4eeN..|....$...
0012ADA0: F0 AE 12 00  0A 00 00 00  90 41 91 7C  00 B0 FD 7F  .........A.|....
0012ADB0: 02 00 00 00  C8 AD 12 00  FA AD 91 7C  90 02 02 00  ...........|....
0012ADC0: 00 00 00 00  70 09 91 7C  C0 E4 97 7C  6F 3E 91 7C  ....p..|...|o>.|
0012ADD0: 62 3E 91 7C  08 02 00 00  B0 B1 12 00  A4 B1 12 00  b>.|............
0012ADE0: 64 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  d...............
0012ADF0: 00 00 00 00  FA AE 12 00  00 00 00 00  0F 00 00 00  ................
0012AE00: 05 00 00 00  1E 00 20 00  C4 B1 12 00  00 00 00 00  ...... .........
0012AE10: 00 00 00 00  C4 B1 12 00  00 00 00 00  64 00 08 02  ............d...
0012AE20: 45 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  1E 00 00 00  23 00 00 00  E...........#...
0012AE30: 03 00 00 00  60 AF 12 00  46 00 00 00  00 00 00 01  ....`...F.......
0012AE40: FC AE 12 00  00 00 00 00  46 00 08 02  90 02 02 00  ........F.......
0012AE50: E2 B1 12 00  45 09 91 7C  4E 09 91 7C  EB 44 00 00  ....E..|N..|.D..
0012AE60: D4 AD 12 00  A4 B1 12 00  14 B1 12 00  18 EE 90 7C  ...............|
0012AE70: B0 B1 12 00  08 00 00 00  08 00 00 00  24 00 02 00  ............$...
0012AE80: A4 B1 12 00  24 B1 12 00  70 09 91 7C  C0 E4 97 7C  ....$...p..|...|
0012AE90: EF 40 91 7C  54 68 69 73  20 61 70 70  6C 69 63 61  .@.|This applica
0012AEA0: 74 69 6F 6E  20 68 61 73  20 65 6E 63  6F 75 6E 74  tion has encount
0012AEB0: 65 72 65 64  20 61 20 63  72 69 74 69  63 61 6C 20  ered a critical 
0012AEC0: 65 72 72 6F  72 3A 0A 0A  4E 6F 74 20  65 6E 6F 75  error:..Not enou
0012AED0: 67 68 20 73  74 6F 72 61  67 65 20 69  73 20 61 76  gh storage is av
0012AEE0: 61 69 6C 61  62 6C 65 20  74 6F 20 70  72 6F 63 65  ailable to proce
0012AEF0: 73 73 20 74  68 69 73 20  63 6F 6D 6D  61 6E 64 2E  ss this command.
0012AF00: 0D 0A 0A 50  72 6F 67 72  61 6D 3A 09  43 3A 5C 50  ...Program:.C:\P
0012AF10: 72 6F 67 72  61 6D 20 46  69 6C 65 73  5C 57 6F 72  rogram Files\Wor
0012AF20: 6C 64 20 6F  66 20 57 61  72 63 72 61  66 74 5C 57  ld of Warcraft\W
0012AF30: 6F 57 2E 65  78 65 0A 46  69 6C 65 3A  09 45 3A 5C  oW.exe.File:.E:\
0012AF40: 62 75 69 6C  64 5C 62 75  69 6C 64 57  6F 57 5C 57  build\buildWoW\W
0012AF50: 6F 57 5C 53  6F 75 72 63  65 5C 44 42  5C 44 42 43  oW\Source\DB\DBC
0012AF60: 6C 69 65 6E  74 5C 44 42  43 61 63 68  65 2E 63 70  lient\DBCache.cp
0012AF70: 70 0A 4C 69  6E 65 3A 09  34 32 30 0A  0A 52 65 71  p.Line:.420..Req
0012AF80: 75 65 73 74  65 64 20 31  37 30 31 31  33 31 33 36  uested 170113136
0012AF90: 31 20 62 79  74 65 73 20  6F 66 20 6D  65 6D 6F 72  1 bytes of memor
0012AFA0: 79 0A 0A 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  y...............
0012AFB0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012AFC0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012AFD0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012AFE0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012AFF0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012B000: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012B010: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012B020: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012B030: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012B040: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012B050: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012B060: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  78 B0 12 00  00 00 00 00  ........x.......
0012B070: C8 05 91 7C  30 E8 19 00  44 B1 12 00  51 05 91 7C  ...|0...D...Q..|
0012B080: 78 13 14 00  6D 05 91 7C  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  x...m..|........
0012B090: 38 E8 19 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  8...............
0012B0A0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012B0B0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012B0C0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012B0D0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012B0E0: 00 00 00 00  28 02 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ....(...........
0012B0F0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012B100: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  EB 44 00 00  00 00 14 00  .........D......
0012B110: 00 00 00 00  B0 FF 12 00  18 EE 90 7C  C0 40 91 7C  ...........|.@.|
0012B120: FF FF FF FF  BB 40 01 00  45 00 00 00  88 B0 12 00  .....@..E.......
0012B130: B0 B1 12 00  B0 FF 12 00  18 EE 90 7C  70 05 91 7C  ...........|p..|
0012B140: FF FF FF FF  6D 05 91 7C  C9 B7 80 7C  00 00 14 00  ....m..|...|....
---
Hardware/Driver Information:
Processor:              0x0
Page Size:              4096
Min App Address:        0x10000
Max App Address:        0x7ffeffff
Processor Mask:         0x1
Number of Processors:   1
Processor Type:         586
Allocation Granularity: 65536
Processor Level:        15
Processor Revision:     12034
Percent memory used:    25
Total physical memory:  535281664
Free Memory:            400560128
Page file:              1307971584
Total virtual memory:   2147352576




This has happened before and its a cache error.  1.) I didn't end the game abruptly, dunno why it started like that? 2.)  The cache folder is not found in my WoW folder or my addons' pages.  Anyone know where it is now?

Thanks.


----------



## little nin (Apr 15, 2007)

i have no fuckin idea :/

wow help forums ftw now dude


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 15, 2007)

I have been there all day. No response to any of us who need help.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 15, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I have been there all day. No response to any of us who need help.



All I can say is E-mail those lazy bastards at Blizz. And what's your server?


----------



## little nin (Apr 15, 2007)

damn blizz  never good at helping


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 15, 2007)

If i were you i'd reinstall. :S

Hey although i'm not lvl 70 yet, this is the spec which im aiming for:

because right now i usually am top dpser next to a rogue or a fury warrior on PvE. and this would help on both fronts since it would help me heal faster and such. and i would still do great dmg.

i may change its to :


since i aggro too much from shocks and i might change to doing lightning bolt/chaining lightning + the occasional back up healing and this seems to be what i need.

if i'm doing it wrong plz improve on those builds (the top one most importantly) so i may be better guided.

Iam also considering going resto end game because of the sick Earth shield and Nature's Guardian would be a great improvement and increease my survivibilty greatly (rogues would have such a hard time touching killing me )
resto build which i think is good :


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 15, 2007)

My mage spec.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 15, 2007)

If I have to reinstall I'll just wait until my computer is fixed, sometime during this week.  Reinstalling is a pain especially going through ten discs of installing. @.@


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 15, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> If I have to reinstall I'll just wait until my computer is fixed, sometime during this week.  Reinstalling is a pain especially going through ten discs of installing. @.@



I would like to say it's a hardware problem, like faulty ram. But I don't know shit.

That was my problem.


----------



## little nin (Apr 15, 2007)

i know @_@ so many damn discs to go through


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 15, 2007)

well, its a last resort anyway.


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 16, 2007)

When I start playing again, I'm going to have 4 characters (instead of 15 like I used to have)

My 60 warrior, who's still on Icecrown but I'll be moving him to whatever server I make my new characters on.
Here's the talents he'll have when I respec: talents

I'm also gonna have a:

Hunter, ()
a Mage, ()
and a Rogue (gonna be a 19 twink! OMG!) ()


----------



## little nin (Apr 16, 2007)

should take on being a healer if u want a diff challenge too maybe


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 16, 2007)

little nin said:


> should take on being a healer if u want a diff challenge too maybe


I might, healing is fun when it's not being demanded. Though a healer would be low priority as far as which characters I level up first. My hunter will wind up being my new main most likely, unless I wind up _really_ liking another class. No more hybrid classes though (druids, pallys, and shamans) I don't like them.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 16, 2007)

> LMAO, yeah, the male Belfs look like backstreet boys. I shouldn't be talking, I'ma night elf, I'm like a backstreet boy reject. I should've rolled gnome (cause of escape artist), but I don't like walking up to somebody and having their sacks in my face.


Yeah... Thats kind of the reason why my character is female. Plus, the super massive shoulders dont look as massive on female characters either.


----------



## little nin (Apr 16, 2007)

Kingrazor said:


> I might, healing is fun when it's not being demanded. Though a healer would be low priority as far as which characters I level up first. My hunter will wind up being my new main most likely, unless I wind up _really_ liking another class. No more hybrid classes though (druids, pallys, and shamans) I don't like them.



you might like your mage then? is it just my server or is there hunter spam everywhere?


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 16, 2007)

little nin said:


> you might like your mage then? is it just my server or is there hunter spam everywhere?



Same in sunstrider, they're like the rogues of ranged imo. 


I like hybrids. though when my shammy hits the 70 and gets all the epix i might choose a heavily specialised class, like a mage or priest. maybe a hunter...


----------



## Draffut (Apr 16, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I just ding'd 70 with my lock and I'm currently 20/41/0. I've already gotten my Frozen Shadowweave shoulders and boots and now am waiting for someone to buy/trade my primal mooncloths/spellcloths so I can get my vest.
> 
> Is this set any good with my current spec? I do afterall have a demo/aff build, if not I'm going to go look for a good aff specc. I was also thinking of getting the Oblivion head and pants instead of Battlecast as the Battlecast hood doesn't look to nice and the 2:set Oblivion bonus seems really nice.
> 
> Full demonology is win when you lvl and grind imo. I dot up one mob and then send my Felguard on him, and start to dot up another one, the first one should be dead or at least have very little hp left so that I can ignore him and keep going like this. I then stop for a while to do some health funnel and loot the corpses.



Felguard is the most failure of warlock builds IMHO.

If you want a farming build, go heavy affliction.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 16, 2007)

I was heavy affliction before I went heavy demo and I can honestly see not much of a difference. I've been grinding in Elemental Plateu with another lock, who is heavy aff, and I tend to farm way more motes/primals then him, it could be that I'm just very lucky but but...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 16, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Full demonology is win when you lvl and grind imo. I dot up one mob and then send my Felguard on him, and start to dot up another one, the first one should be dead or at least have very little hp left so that I can ignore him and keep going like this. I then stop for a while to do some health funnel and loot the corpses.



Sorry i can't help out on whether the oblivion set is useful or not (i've been playing WoW for a few months so i don't have that much experience)

but yes imo demonology is the way to go for grinding, the only problem with the felguard is that he constantly requires healing (compared to the voidwalker) but he has about twice the dps , and your question is relevant to me too i 'm also a 20/41/0 build


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 16, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> If i were you i'd reinstall. :S
> 
> Hey although i'm not lvl 70 yet, this is the spec which im aiming for:
> 
> ...



im thinking about making a shaman.

my spec would probally look like this 

i like using some elemental when im in BGs



oh i searched warhammer to see why people are so hyped about it then i came across the cinematic 

look at the part when the paladin fights the knight.

the knights armor looks just like warrior tier 5


----------



## The Transporter (Apr 16, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I keep getting this when I start WoW:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Hope I got in here in time.

For one, you DON'T need to re-install. I had this happen over the weekend, and with some digging, I found out how to fix it. 

You can do it one of two ways. 

1. Delete everything in your preferences or Cache folder.

or

2. Use the Blizzard repair link in the Wow folder. 

The repair .exe checks the current patches and resets your Cache and Preference folders. 

The second way is longer, however, it's a little bit safer, since you don't want to mess with your wow folders too much.

Goold luck man


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 16, 2007)

^^
good save


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 16, 2007)

§ΦÆ said:


> im thinking about making a shaman.
> 
> my spec would probally look like this
> 
> ...



you forgot to click "link build" so all you did was show em my own build :S

and warhammer is basically WoW but with better graphics (won't be able to play it, my computer is crap) and differently mixed classes..


----------



## illusion (Apr 16, 2007)

> oh i searched warhammer to see why people are so hyped about it then i came across the cinematic this stuff right here
> 
> look at the part when the paladin fights the knight.
> 
> the knights armor looks just like warrior tier 5



That trailer was alright, but this is the one that really amazed me, I put in too much time on WoW and I don't think I'll ever switch though.

Of course this isn't gameplay though, so I'm not even sure how good this game will be, but a good trailer none the less.


this stuff right here


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 16, 2007)

Warhammer seems like a wow clone. And I don't usually like games that are just clones of other games.


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 16, 2007)

little nin said:


> you might like your mage then? is it just my server or is there hunter spam everywhere?


There's hunter spam on every server, but on mine there were fewer rogues than warriors.

Mage was the class I had the most fun playing. The only class I've played past level 30 is a warrior.


----------



## illusion (Apr 16, 2007)

Kingrazor said:


> Warhammer seems like a wow clone. And I don't usually like games that are just clones of other games.



I gotta agree with you here, I'm gonna stick with WoW.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Apr 16, 2007)

Warhammer looks dumb period.  Not to mention a woW clone.


----------



## Gir (Apr 16, 2007)

I started a Warrior today only got him too level 3 because it's a freaking school night.

School takes away valuable time that I could be using to get to 70


----------



## Crowe (Apr 16, 2007)

Hunters = bots.


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 17, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Hunters = bots.


I suppose that's true, especially if you're a chinese farmer.


----------



## Guts (Apr 17, 2007)

LLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKKIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 17, 2007)

We finally got Curator down \o/

LOL @ people calling Warhammer a wow clone.
Warhammer is hopefully going to take up where Dark age of Camelot left, as the best PVP mmorpg.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 17, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I was heavy affliction before I went heavy demo and I can honestly see not much of a difference. I've been grinding in Elemental Plateu with another lock, who is heavy aff, and I tend to farm way more motes/primals then him, it could be that I'm just very lucky but but...



People actually try and farm in elemental plateau?

There are so many people farming up there, you spend 90% of hte time waiting for respawns, then trying to be the first to tag it (on my server atleast)

Thats not farming.

Affliction is so easy to farm with, when you can acutally farm multiple mobs at once.

DoT 3-4 mobs.
Howl of Terror (instant cast)
Drain Life
Dark Pact

You just killed 3 mobs, and have basically full health and mana afterwards.

And I seriously hope you were joking about that plateau.

Farm Fires and Air in Shadowmoon Valley.

Farm Waters in Terrokar Forest.

Earths.... buy them on the AH, they are cheap..  Or be a miner and get billions of em.



Mad Titan said:


> We finally got Curator down \o/



Congrats.

Now you get to go fight the most pain in the ass of all bosses in the zone, Shade of Aran.

Have fun.

Then you get to do the fun fight, Netherspite.


----------



## Guts (Apr 17, 2007)

leeeerrroooyyyy jjjeeeennnnkkkiiinnnnsssss!!!!


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 17, 2007)

Draffut said:


> People actually try and farm in elemental plateau?
> 
> There are so many people farming up there, you spend 90% of hte time waiting for respawns, then trying to be the first to tag it (on my server atleast)
> 
> ...



I've farmed on the Plateau before.  Sure sometimes theres a lot of people there, but I've had times when its just me up there also.  Just depends on how lucky you are I guess.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 17, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> I've farmed on the Plateau before.  Sure sometimes theres a lot of people there, but I've had times when its just me up there also.  Just depends on how lucky you are I guess.



I guess it's cause I have a highly populated server, but there are never less then 4 people up there.  at just about any time of day.

But, those places I listed are better for motes regardless, except for maybe Air's.  THose things are stupidly hard to get no matter what.

On a side note.  Finally been getting into our full Karazhan raids last couple weeks, and gettign lots of the gear I need.

Only 4 more pieces to go.  and only 2 real important.

Belt off Illhoof.  Sword off Prince.  Offhand from Nightbane.  Set piece of Curator.

And I am finally done that damn place.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm gonna do a horde alt so my friends can catch up to me.
im goin on frostmane server, whats a good pvp class? (probably a caster because i want to try something other than melee)
i was thinking about priest because i just cant imagine not having a heal skill of some sort :S


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 17, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Hunters = bots.



Siply because they are the easiest to program and dont require buffing or the using of special abilities.

Its easier to program Send Pet > Auto Shot than it is for anythuing else


----------



## Draffut (Apr 17, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> I'm gonna do a horde alt so my friends can catch up to me.
> im goin on frostmane server, whats a good pvp class? (probably a caster because i want to try something other than melee)
> i was thinking about priest because i just cant imagine not having a heal skill of some sort :S



Warlock

Druid

Ummm.... Paladin?


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 17, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Warlock
> 
> Druid
> 
> Ummm.... Paladin?




kthx i was thinking of playin as a BE pally.
those pany bastards do have some sweet mounts (chocobos lol)

played a drood, dey can be hybrid, but unlike a shaman der shape shifting completely turns them into a different class and the sudden change (specially in armour ) makes them unstable imo.

my friend already is playing as a warlock (3 of us are waiting for the rest to cath up and wer trying to not be the same class  )

k thx BE pally it is.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 17, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> kthx i was thinking of playin as a BE pally.
> those pany bastards do have some sweet mounts (chocobos lol)
> 
> played a drood, dey can be hybrid, but unlike a shaman der shape shifting completely turns them into a different class and the sudden change (specially in armour ) makes them unstable imo.
> ...



Well, tell me what your other 4 are, and i'll tell oyu you're best bet for a 4th....


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 17, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> kthx i was thinking of playin as a BE pally.
> those pany bastards do have some sweet mounts (chocobos lol)
> 
> played a drood, dey can be hybrid, but unlike a shaman der shape shifting completely turns them into a different class and the sudden change (specially in armour ) makes them unstable imo.
> ...



dont roll BE

everyone will call you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) trust me


----------



## Draffut (Apr 17, 2007)

BE are no worse then NE.

But if you roll horde, make a Tauren.  Them's the shit.

Tauren Warriors/Druid are monsters.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 17, 2007)

?Φ? said:


> dont roll BE
> 
> everyone will call you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) trust me


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 17, 2007)

Mages are always a solid pvp class. Especially Arcane/Fire or Arcane/Frost spec. Warlocks are widely agreed to be one of the best classes as far as killing things. Any class works well if you know how to play it right. If you wanna lean towards melee, rogues are still a great pvp class.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Apr 17, 2007)

Rogues are only good for DPS.  I'd go for a Druid on PvP.


----------



## little nin (Apr 17, 2007)

a super macro would also take care of the extra gear n shit, like one that wen u go cat form, changes to feral gear

neway im having a WoW break coz i got exams soon and need to revise 

i hear  guild tried kara and got wasted, im their main healer, what do u expect XD

i think they mustve went with the GM, almost as good a healer as me, but then i cant thinko of any other healers in the guild that couldve nt lol

neway, when does the new patch comeout?


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 18, 2007)

Char-Aznable said:


> Rogues are only good for DPS.  I'd go for a Druid on PvP.


After the nerf they put on feral spec?


----------



## little nin (Apr 18, 2007)

druids didnt get much of a nerf pvp wise, just less dmg, and the char will be low lvl neway


----------



## Draffut (Apr 18, 2007)

little nin said:


> a super macro would also take care of the extra gear n shit, like one that wen u go cat form, changes to feral gear
> 
> neway im having a WoW break coz i got exams soon and need to revise
> 
> ...



If you have any Karazhan question, feel free to ask.  Except for Aran (he's a bitch) we pretty much one-two shot the whole place weekly.

And Moroes with only 2 tanks one one priest is fun.

I got to tank an add with my void walker, and our hunter tanked one with his pet.

New patch.... we dont know yet.  It's goign to be a horrible patch made of lose and suck, so the longer it takes to show, the better.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 18, 2007)

i see patch nerfs as a challenge to show other people how much better iam than them.

on another note. Damn! im so jealous of you guys all high lvl and speaking of all these sweet instances >_< i still have 30 lvls to go (might take me the whole of my game card time to just get to lvl 60 since i feel that taking it slow and seeing all that the game has to offer is the best way to go.)
but ah well, must keep to my priciples eh? otherwise i'd become like those addicted people that leave school and become zombies...

on another note. BE paladins can be put into three categories- twinks(45%) noobs(45%) alts like me (5%)

i either get brutally owned or do the brutal ownage.


----------



## little nin (Apr 18, 2007)

just take it slow man, no need to rush, there's no fun that way, and u get no friends if u jet to 60, people will just call u a loser, like when tbc came out and i saw dranei's running around my lvl and im thinking, lolwtf losers


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 18, 2007)

Draffut said:


> New patch.... we dont know yet.  It's goign to be a horrible patch made of lose and suck, so the longer it takes to show, the better.



Interesting, why do you say that?


----------



## little nin (Apr 18, 2007)

maybe his class got nerfed?


----------



## Draffut (Apr 18, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> Interesting, why do you say that?



Flasks are gettign a huge reduction in power.  failure

You can only have 2 elixirs at a time.  and only 1 is really important to ranged DPS.

Resistance potions are gettign a severe nerf.

Thats just alchemy.

Only real good thing out of this patch is Netherdrakes.  Which I cant use because I dont have 300 riding skill.

And no, I am not an alchemist or herbalist.


----------



## little nin (Apr 18, 2007)

one day my enchanting will reach 300, fuckin profession, i  refuse to give up on it XD


----------



## Draffut (Apr 18, 2007)

little nin said:


> one day my enchanting will reach 300, fuckin profession, i  refuse to give up on it XD



My enchanting still isn't 375.

I stopped caring about leveling it up fast a long time ago.   about the same time i went dirt broke.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 18, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Flasks are gettign a huge reduction in power.  failure
> 
> You can only have 2 elixirs at a time.  and only 1 is really important to ranged DPS.
> 
> ...



The reasons for that being were becoming severely overbuffed in certain things. Balance baby, balance.

Many good things come out of the patch, but unfortunatly only for the ridiculously hardcore players. The best thing in my opinion? Search field in the trade windows.....Hallelujah!


----------



## Draffut (Apr 18, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> The reasons for that being were becoming severely overbuffed in certain things. Balance baby, balance.
> 
> Many good things come out of the patch, but unfortunatly only for the ridiculously hardcore players. The best thing in my opinion? Search field in the trade windows.....Hallelujah!



How were we becoming severly overbuffed?

Endgmae bosses are curently tuned to use these items.

If you are talking PVP, the flask nerf alone would have sufficed.

Engineering is gettign a "fooled ya" buff, almost makig nthem worst something.  but not quite.

mining is becoming more difficult, for god knows why.

Major unneeded revamps to classes.

Still no epic Warlock mount.

Still no buff to regular flying mount speed.

Invuln pots, before they where incredible, but situational, items.  are now 110% useless.

It's an all around junky patch with Netherdrakes availible to say "See, we arn;t goign to compeltely fuck you"


----------



## Crowe (Apr 18, 2007)

Draffut said:


> People actually try and farm in elemental plateau?
> 
> There are so many people farming up there, you spend 90% of hte time waiting for respawns, then trying to be the first to tag it (on my server atleast)
> 
> ...


No. I meant the Plateu, I do farm in Terrokar Forest / Shadowmoon Valley with my mage but I prefer Plateu because I have all kinds of primals there and the spawn rate seems to be excellent. I go up there with 4-5 guildies and apparently alliance have decided not to bother us, we keep switching spots and there is like 1 min at most where I'm waiting for respawn and that is the air elementals which I actually prefer to farm in Shadowmoon Valley. 

If you have plateu and no gankers, it's an awesome place believe it. Yes, I know how affliction farming works as I've been heavy affliction way longer then I've been heavy demo. I know what works for me and on 70 I've found that I prefer the felguard over heavy affliction, it's not only farming. I do a lot of pvp, AV/WSG/Arena/AB / World PVP and as we are one of the most targeted classes I've found my soul link to be incredibly useful.

About the latest patch notes: I agree. I seriously dislike the recent nerf/buffs of classes because of the results in Arena. Pots have been rendered useless too, the flask of restorations nerf is like .... :/


----------



## Draffut (Apr 18, 2007)

Basically, with this nerf, anything in SSL will become unkillable for my guild for a while.... unless Blizz corraspondingly nerfs every boss's health and damage thats in there...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 18, 2007)

the only nerf i didnt like was druid nerfs on cat-form mangle. its was soo unneeded.

I could see the bear-form being overpowered,but not the cat-form.

not druids at lvl 70 can barely crit over 2k


----------



## little nin (Apr 18, 2007)

i remember the druid on my server that critted me for 2.4k, and that was a normal hit


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 18, 2007)

They nerfed hunter's flare which was already a lucky attack but the rogues and there L2P-problems getsa skill nerfed like that. 

This is really pissing me off about starting WoW on my laptop.  I did everything Blizz told me and it didn't work.  So they said to reinstall, I delete everything and I start to reinstall than more issues occur.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 18, 2007)

aaa wtf! im an alchemist!!! (lvl 256  damn man!! and i was hoping to get to use those so called "over powered flasks" before this nerf ..


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 18, 2007)

little nin said:


> i remember the druid on my server that critted me for 2.4k, and that was a normal hit



druids crit high on other druids lol



Oh and i heard rogues got the free imp. sap, but i think rogues are going to get nerfed(i dont want them nerfed though!)because its a never ending cycle.When a class gets buffed there going to get nerfed(like warriors).We might see a warlock nerf soon(i dont want them nerfed either!)because warlocks are the most complained class about being overpowered.


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 19, 2007)

Only you can prevent nerfing...er...forest fires


----------



## little nin (Apr 19, 2007)

who was that guy that's addicted and plays on the shit pc?


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 19, 2007)

Maybe they made the nerf because a lot of people are already running about in tier 4. :/


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 19, 2007)

§ΦÆ said:


> druids crit high on other druids lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and i heard rogues got the free imp. sap, but i think rogues are going to get nerfed(i dont want them nerfed though!)because its a never ending cycle.When a class gets buffed there going to get nerfed(like warriors).We might see a warlock nerf soon(i dont want them nerfed either!)because warlocks are the most complained class about being overpowered.



And they need to get nurfed.

Since my rogue got nearly 1 hittet by a destro-warlock.

Soulfire for 4.5k 

Warlock just owns. In time before BC u could bash everything with a wl if u had a small amount of skill, the equipment didn´t matter that much at all.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 19, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Basically, with this nerf, anything in SSL will become unkillable for my guild for a while.... unless Blizz corraspondingly nerfs every boss's health and damage thats in there...


Seriously, QQ more Draffut.


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 19, 2007)

little nin said:


> who was that guy that's addicted and plays on the shit pc?



Probully me?...i made myself play on a shit PC to make me stop


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 19, 2007)

I see how easy it is to get addicted. I think its because other people you know are also addicted and you don't want to get left behind (viscious cycle).
but i only really play with my friends irl and we always wait for eachother to catch up since it would just be bad minded to leave your friends behind.

lol play on a shit pc to melow out of the game. if that was me i'd have broken the pic before i stopped playing.
my pc is kinda shit and in pvp it sometimes lags and has me die.... makes me wanna punch the screen lol..

gonna hopefully get another 512 soon (make it 1 gig) and get rid of the lag


----------



## Crowe (Apr 19, 2007)

^ bah, that is nothing. I'm currently in Shattra and waiting for the portal thingy's to load so that I can teleport to Undercity. But guess what? The portals ain't loading cuz my computer sucks so much and I'm stuck in Shattra


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 19, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Seriously, QQ more Draffut.



you speah the truth


----------



## little nin (Apr 19, 2007)

turning down graphics ftw


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 19, 2007)

Lol, but i like nice n smooth graphics 

that aside. what u reckon about this build for when i hit lvl 70?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 19, 2007)

This sucks.  Now, I have to wait another day to get my computer back and install WoW.  Since WoW is acting bitchy on my laptop.  

When I get it installed on my laptop and abuse my flare since its just sooooo powerful and be liek overpwoered!


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 19, 2007)

I need to try having a caster spec... never rlly had one because i've gotten to used to being in the center of the battle and being top dpser (believe it or not 1h + shield has me always on top 3)
if only there was a talent to reduce the 3 second cooldown on lightning bolt because 3 seconds + the shitty dmg it deals is embarrassing....


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 20, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> This sucks.  Now, I have to wait another day to get my computer back and install WoW.  Since WoW is acting bitchy on my laptop.
> 
> When I get it installed on my laptop and abuse my flare since its just sooooo powerful and be liek overpwoered!


I have to wait a week just to get my comp in the first place, and then I won't be getting WoW until summer so I can keep my grades up.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 20, 2007)

Side note, what does QQ stand for?

And another idea I ahd on the flasks, its quite possible that its a method to combat gold sellers/buyers. Raid guilds openly admit to buying the flasks and potions with money bought off ebay because they simply have no time to farm 700g for a couple of them.

just a thought.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh. What kind of guilds are that...? We got over 10 herbalists in our guild, 12-15 Alchemist and the flasks they make usually go directly to the guild bank where people get their flasks from later on. 

It is up to them whether they want to sell it or to give it to the guild, but the thing is, they receive items/service of equal worth by other guildies when they do that. 

or:

Miner gives ore/w/e to herbalist -> Herbalist gives his flower to Miner -> Miner get these flowers to Alchemist -> Alchemist makes him flasks.

Nerfing flasks so much that people wont even bother getting one isn't a good way to stop gold sellers/ebuyers, it's a way to ruin the game for those dedicated enough to get their own flasks.

We currently have Kharazan on "farming" because most of our "veteran" guildies are busy with work etc. So we just go in there try to kill as much as possible and hope we have nice drops.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 20, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Oh. What kind of guilds are that...? We got over 10 herbalists in our guild, 12-15 Alchemist and the flasks they make usually go directly to the guild bank where people get their flasks from later on.
> 
> It is up to them whether they want to sell it or to give it to the guild, but the thing is, they receive items/service of equal worth by other guildies when they do that.
> 
> ...



Or a way to help get casual players involved in some of the end game content 

I didnt say it was THE reason but it is definitly a side effect of the patch changes to it. There was a 'scandal' recently of one of the biggest raid guilds, began with an N, buying gold and it turned out it was pretty widespread.

Never been in a raid guild myself so I cant say much for what goes on, btu with the prices and stuff it doesnt really suprise me. 

Also, if the flasks are so desperatly needed to complete the raids and raid bosses, then chances are the bosses will be tweaked to bear in the mind the patch changes, so theres not really need to complain.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 20, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> Side note, what does QQ stand for?
> 
> And another idea I ahd on the flasks, its quite possible that its a method to combat gold sellers/buyers. Raid guilds openly admit to buying the flasks and potions with money bought off ebay because they simply have no time to farm 700g for a couple of them.
> 
> just a thought.



i think QQ complain i dunno. 

but it sounds cool


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 20, 2007)

QQ is supposed to be a pair of crying eyes I think, just like XP is sticking your tongue out with closed eyes.


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 20, 2007)

QQ doesn't even look like that to me...


----------



## Crowe (Apr 20, 2007)

How did you "accidently" delete him when you need to write Delete to delete it? :I

Remember to name your bank alts "Bankname" .


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 20, 2007)

Just survived a week now without WoW.  Whats killing me more and more is that I am a half a bar till 32.  Now my priest friend, whom is a pain in the arse, is running SM and leveling far ahead of me.  

To top if off, it seems priests have an edge over hunters right now and my other friend who is 52 Rogue is blind sighted in understand a 9-yard sap range.  He still thinks rogues are underpowered but hunters and warlocks are overpowered.


----------



## Fenix (Apr 20, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> QQ doesn't even look like that to me...



Cry more

QQ more

Meh

All about the sound

Also stop raiding in BC people, the consumables being burned are so laughable when you can go Arena for superior pvp items. 

"But I lovez fight programmed AI !". I'd recommend playing Ninja Gaiden then -_- 

When our raid killed Nef two weeks after Drama's world first kill, we had 4 people flasking total (bronze/red lol fr). Now everyone needs potions for w/e reason, gg blizzard


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh and before I forget are there any good WoW mods out there for a Hunter or make things more easier to view skills and all?


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 21, 2007)

OMG KITTENZ! MEW MEW MEW!
OMG EPIX! PEW PEW PEW!
OMG N00BZ QQQ!

These are some examples of chat speak at its worst.


----------



## little nin (Apr 21, 2007)

i hate the way every race wants to have the black war tiger....

n00bs!

i aint played in about a week too, i had coursework to do, so i decided to gtfoff wow


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 21, 2007)

i havent played WoW in 5 months

..i would be atleast 60 by now


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 21, 2007)

little nin said:


> i hate the way every race wants to have the black war tiger....
> 
> n00bs!
> 
> i aint played in about a week too, i had coursework to do, so i decided to gtfoff wow



I WANNA GET A BLACK WAR TIGER ON MY BE PALLY >.<!  j/k - Pally epic mount for horde KICKS ASS 9 more lvs .

What are some good professions for a Pally? On my 63 pally(which I quit when I made my BE) I didn't do professions cause I concentrated on leveling. I haven't done professions yet on my BE yet. Anyone know what I should do?


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 21, 2007)

The black ram looks the best imo...


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 21, 2007)

I want a goat. :/


----------



## little nin (Apr 21, 2007)

hmm proffesions, herb / alch?

if u want money, herb / miner


----------



## Razza (Apr 21, 2007)

Herb/Alc works for pretty much anyone. Nowadays raiding requires buffpots for everything so if you can make your own it takes a lot of stress off of your wallet. Even if flasks are being nerfed you still have your Elixirs and Pots.

I want a Talbuk really... I'm just lazy at the moment and too buisy playing other games to work on that right now.

Raiding... Yah. You're much better off PvP'ing anyway. In my case, I play a dedicated MS warrior. I dislike tanking so I'd much much much rather pick up some DPS plate gear but the problem for me is that there really isn't much outside of the tier sets. So me and a couple friends have been grinding the Arenas for our gear.


----------



## little nin (Apr 21, 2007)

for some reason, i hope my guild gets wasted in kara >_>

had some mage bitching about how the 10 people that did zg got dkp even tough the loots etc we're just dc, n im like, tell the fuckin GM not me, im just another damn member


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 21, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Oh and before I forget are there any good WoW mods out there for a Hunter or make things more easier to view skills and all?



Help, please.


----------



## Razza (Apr 21, 2007)

You mean like HuD mods so you have more Actions Bars and stuff like that?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 21, 2007)

Onrik said:


> You mean like HuD mods so you have more Actions Bars and stuff like that?



Yeah, something that would make it easier for me to manage my skills, items and cool downs.


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 21, 2007)

^ You could try curse-gaming.com and look for stuff for what your looking for. They have addons for class related things for each class, and PvP, PvE, anything really


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 21, 2007)

argh....wow has montly fee...but to keep GW interesting ye need to buy all the campains (althought eyes to the north is the last one)...argh


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 21, 2007)

Ark 4.0 said:


> argh....wow has montly fee...but to keep GW interesting ye need to buy all the campains (althought eyes to the north is the last one)...argh



Baffled...




Evil ShadowX said:


> ^ You could try curse-gaming.com and look for stuff for what your looking for. They have addons for class related things for each class, and PvP, PvE, anything really



I go to that site and also *Tobi is Danzo*

but the most obvious thing to do is google wow addons...


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 21, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> I go to that site and also *Tobi is Danzo*
> 
> but the most obvious thing to do is google wow addons...


 *>* http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1885734 *>* ui.worldofwar.net

imo


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Apr 21, 2007)

Is anyone here a WoW RPer...?

I know it's totally dorky, but I'm a roleplay nut.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 21, 2007)

argh..i have to say...wow be cool cause...YE CAN BE  A DWARF WITH A GUN...ARGH


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 22, 2007)

They don't charge much for wow. And if you have credit card issues, you can purchase 60-day cards for $30.


----------



## Zion Liger (Apr 22, 2007)

Level 25 Blood Elf Paladin "Trieze" on Gorefiend ^_^ I am planning the largest raid any server has seen. The horde is going to take over Stormwind. ^_^


----------



## illusion (Apr 22, 2007)

Onrik said:


> I want a Talbuk really... I'm just lazy at the moment and too buisy playing other games to work on that right now.



Got my Talbuk a week ago, way better than the tiger, I had to kill alot of ogres though.  



> Raiding... Yah. You're much better off PvP'ing anyway. In my case, I play a dedicated MS warrior. I dislike tanking so I'd much much much rather pick up some DPS plate gear but the problem for me is that there really isn't much outside of the tier sets. So me and a couple friends have been grinding the Arenas for our gear.



Damn, we're exactly the same, I'm sick of tanking and would rather pvp. Working with some friends to get my arena gear.


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 22, 2007)

Zion Liger said:


> Level 25 Blood Elf Paladin "Trieze" on Gorefiend ^_^ I am planning the largest raid any server has seen. The horde is going to take over Stormwind. ^_^



this

This is sorta a big raid, vid is a big laggy though. I saw a video about a bigger one, but I can't find it


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 22, 2007)

Zion Liger said:


> Level 25 Blood Elf Paladin "Trieze" on Gorefiend ^_^ I am planning the largest raid any server has seen. The horde is going to take over Stormwind. ^_^



Are you going with the rest are 70's?  If you are going to go with all 25 and 30's, I hate to break it to you, but you guys are going to be utterly raped.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 22, 2007)

^^ love pvp video


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 22, 2007)

^ Its alright a decent amount of the time, he was camping or getting guys who were using a portal/hearthing and even in AFK.  We can all get kills in those situation.  Tho he has sick armor nearly dodging everything and doing around 5K+ during a stun.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 22, 2007)

I remember when em and 4 of my guildmates annihlated westfall, managed to take out 2 waves of the defence team aswell ebfore we were just totally overan.

Never been to a major Alliance hole in the ground though, might be itneresting.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 22, 2007)

^we did the same but it was bloodhoof.

no one came to lvl 10's defence until a hour later


----------



## Zubatron (Apr 22, 2007)

Does anyone here play on Dalaran?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a strong temptation to let my infernal loose in goldshire even though i'm alliance


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 22, 2007)

?Φ? said:


> ^^ love pvp video



Really good World PvP there, nice find


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 22, 2007)

Cyborg Superman said:


> I have a strong temptation to let my infernal loose in goldshire even though i'm alliance



10 warlocks one time let loose all their warlocks in SW and every lvl 30- died before the lvl 70s came in a took care of them...

a very sad day for me...

DW+WF is just so crazy!!!!!!
i out dps EVERYONE!
and if im lucky enough ill critical a ST and right after than critical WF and flurry. instant death for more squishies...


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 22, 2007)

When I go on a PVP raid I find that as a hunter, I can be really valuable when the defence teams start to get arrive, especially in concussing the plate/mail wearers and sending my 1.67 attack speed pet against the squishies.

Starting to get to a level now where I can take on a 70 and not be immediatly raped. 64 At the minute with above average stats and managed to take down a 68 warrior and 62 rogue outside of UC last night with a rather large helping of luck. The Rogue didnt realise i could see him and i managed to Freezing Trap him twice.

Ill post my armoury link at some point


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 22, 2007)

^^

hunters are fun

but now was fun as warlocks :0


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 22, 2007)

There I am. Really need to level skinning but find it incredibly boring.

I'm always open to views on my talent build btw. I find that the one i'm using at the minute makes my pet extremely solid while giving me a massive DPS crank out. Especially with a Aimed Shot > Imp Arcane Shot > Steady Shot >Imp Arcane Shot rotation

Gotta love that Aspect of the Viper

Edit: Bollocks, res sickness


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 22, 2007)

^ Hypnotist Watch is beastly.  Nice armor you have there except you are a BE Hunter.  j/k


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 22, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> ^ Hypnotist Watch is beastly.  Nice armor you have there except you are a BE Hunter.  j/k



Yeah it has saved me on more than one occasion! I particularly like my leggings  I'm working on getting the Clefthoof armour patch but on them but assembling the mats is proving to be a bit of a pain in the arse unfortunatly.

My biggest problem with WoW is that i know pretty much everything about being a Hunter, but next to nothing about the other classes  Should probably work on that at some point...


----------



## Draffut (Apr 22, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Seriously, QQ more Draffut.



Why not.  I was asked why i disliked hte pathc, and i explained.

I see that it's my fault to so many people can't get adequate guilds together, so I need to suffer for it and have our raid level cap lowered from 40 to 25.

Then, becuase they cried so much, Raid level gear was severly gimped, to the point where craftible items are better then most T4.  Brilliant.

So pretty much, Blizzard makes me say "fuck you" to 15+ good friends and guildies I have run with for months, some years, and not let them raid anymore.  Then they lower the rewards for doing all the work TO raid.  Lastly, in this next patch, we get fucked, making it just that much more difficult to raid, with no real reason.

Yay for incompitence fucking the game up for us hardcore raiders.  I will QQ as I please, because I am just about done getting assfucked by blizzard becuase people piss and moan that they can;t get 40 people together to run MC.



April Vacation said:


> Cry more
> 
> QQ more
> 
> ...



Thats the problem.  people bitched and moaned, making raiding crap.  PVP is alreayd junk, since blizz seams incapable of balance in any sense.

Also, care to tell me whih guild you were in that killed Neff 2 weeks after Drama.  Becuase of the Vael cock-block at the time there were very few that followed the first kill that closely.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 22, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Why not.  I was asked why i disliked hte pathc, and i explained.
> 
> I see that it's my fault to so many people can't get adequate guilds together, so I need to suffer for it and have our raid level cap lowered from 40 to 25.
> 
> ...



You 'hardcore raiders' are the biggest problem with the game at the minute, expecting Blizzard to kowtow to your every whim and crying like children when they don't.

It boils down to this. You are a minority and always will be. WoW was never, ever meant to be taken to the level 'hardcore' players do and Blizzard tried to accomodate you in various patches and the whole of the Burning Crusade faction. They gave you a lot yet you play too much for them to keep up with you and they pissed off a lot of more casual gamers in the process of trying.

These are their TARGET FOCUS GROUP, also the majority of their customer base, so don't be suprised when Blizzard make concessions to them at the expense of a group they have pandered to for a long time now.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 22, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> You 'hardcore raiders' are the biggest problem with the game at the minute, expecting Blizzard to kowtow to your every whim and crying like children when they don't.
> 
> It boils down to this. You are a minority and always will be. WoW was never, ever meant to be taken to the level 'hardcore' players do and Blizzard tried to accomodate you in various patches and the whole of the Burning Crusade faction. They gave you a lot yet you play too much for them to keep up with you and they pissed off a lot of more casual gamers in the process of trying.
> 
> These are their TARGET FOCUS GROUP, also the majority of their customer base, so don't be suprised when Blizzard make concessions to them at the expense of a group they have pandered to for a long time now.



Care to elaborate on what we were given in BC?  Or is an actual example to much?

Blizz gave us better items before... that was it...  What is so rediculous about that.  If I spend 30 hours with a raid to get an item, how is that so horriblethat I actually got a GOOD reward for my time spent running the instances.  Should they be like "Well, we know you spent more time playing and working hard to kill this boss, so here is an item any jamoke could aquire a better version off in a couple hours of solo farming"  Sicne that is how it currently is set up.

Atleast PVP ear you have to put alot of time in effort in to aquire also.  It isn't handed to even the most incompitent of players on a silver platter saying "here, since you have cried REALLLLLY hard for a while, we will give you free lootz"

They even made 25 man raids, so these people could get the groups together to run instances more easily.  But I guess the bitching was to overwhelming for blizz, and they conceded the items also.  Making it very accessible for player base to aquire these items was not enough.  Blizz needs to wipe most of it's player base's ass since hey seam unable to accomplish it themselves, and just hand them gear.

Not to mention, that hte lask of scaling gear fucks up tuning of bosses in 25 man instances.  Beofre, you couldn;t really just jump to Naxx, becuase the damage the bosses dealt woudl just be impossible to survive without a AQ40/BWL geared tank.  Now, this no longer exists.  These is no scaling of the bosses, they are just different abilities.  If one os "scaled up" from the others, it just becomes feasibly impossible to kill.  (See: Original Sandworm in AQ40)


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 22, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Care to elaborate on what we were given in BC?  Or is an actual example to much?
> 
> Blizz gave us better items before... that was it...  What is so rediculous about that.  If I spend 30 hours with a raid to get an item, how is that so horriblethat I actually got a GOOD reward for my time spent running the instances.  Should they be like "Well, we know you spent more time playing and working hard to kill this boss, so here is an item any jamoke could aquire a better version off in a couple hours of solo farming"  Sicne that is how it currently is set up.
> 
> ...



You were given a lot of high level content that you surely can't of missed?

I'm not trying to antagonize you Draffut, just let you see that these thigns happen in swings and roundabouts. Some days it will be the 'Hardcore' players who lose, others it will be 'Casuals', but you have to understand that for all itnensive purposes, Blizzard need to really look after the 'Casuals' far more than they do you. For a start, you are already extremely loyal customers and will put up with a lot more, for all your moaning and stuff, your still playing 

To answer your question, yes i do think you should get better items if you put the time in, I really do and wouldn't dispute that, but that shouldn't mean people who have actual real life commitments should get gimped out of things too, which they were. They pay the same subscription but just couldnt put in the hours to get the good high level content they PAY FOR.

I truly do not understand why Hardcore WoW'ers like yourself are so against making things more inclusive in the game. 'We put in this many hours so everyone should have to' is a lame argument.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 23, 2007)

> Why not. I was asked why i disliked hte pathc, and i explained.
> 
> I see that it's my fault to so many people can't get adequate guilds together, so I need to suffer for it and have our raid level cap lowered from 40 to 25.
> 
> ...


Hypocrite.


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 23, 2007)

I only play video games for fun. WoW wasn't fun after a while because all I was doing was trying to get better gear. If I really decide I want to play wow again, I'm only going to play for fun. I suggest that you (not anyone in particular) do the same.


----------



## little nin (Apr 23, 2007)

yeah, wow has got quite boring for me too

im not renewing at the end of the month


----------



## Crowe (Apr 23, 2007)

Who cares about Kara and T4 now when the epic tailoring items are better then even T5.... 

I got into PVE when I saw my irl friend having t1/t2 and it looked really nice with awesome stats but now tailoring items and arena gear is almost better then anything dropped in Khara/Gruul.

I've seen people who sucked baaaaaaaaaadly walking around with twice as better gear then me, just by playing 10 arena games with friends and having 5 on 5 / 3 on 3 / 2 on 2 teams.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 23, 2007)

found anoher good pvp vid.



^^really good druid.
for some reasons i don't like druids or rogues because i always though they are a gear dependant class


----------



## Crowe (Apr 23, 2007)

Rogues are a very gear dependent class. The rogue videos I see are videos of them taking people in very short time. Though I have met rogues that are insane with their stunlocks, one last night in AV. He was just too good, didn't even give me a split second to use my hs.



> My gear in most of the fights is 3 piece gladiator's and 2 piece tier 4, though in some fights I may be wearing 4 piece gladiator's. My current gear can be seen on my armory page at


...not bad gear, much better hten the people he faces most likely.

EDIT: omg!111 HE HAD P.O.S as first soundtrack song <33333333


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 23, 2007)

yeah i love that song


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol i watched that like 5 minutes before i came here to check for new posts.
yeah, the first song is decent. the rest were out of tune though.... a good rap song to put in a wow vid is hard to come by...


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 23, 2007)

Here's a classic mage vid: That woman deserves her revenge... and we deserve to die. Haha. Then again, so does she.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 23, 2007)

^^lol old but still awesome


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 23, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Rogues are a very gear dependent class. The rogue videos I see are videos of them taking people in very short time. Though I have met rogues that are insane with their stunlocks, one last night in AV. He was just too good, didn't even give me a split second to use my hs.
> 
> ...not bad gear, much better hten the people he faces most likely.
> 
> EDIT: omg!111 HE HAD P.O.S as first soundtrack song <33333333



Rogues are much better with better gear. I remember I PvP'd alot when I had full Dungeon Set 1(Tier 0), I started raiding and got 4/8 Tier 1 and 2/8 Tier 2, and I noticed a drastic difference in my damage, and because I had new weapons also. I wish rogues where awesome no matter what they got, like mages+locks can pretty much pwn any class, although rogues are getting better at killing them


----------



## dwabn (Apr 23, 2007)

yeah rogues r very dependent on weapons and armor but can seriosly pwn if u get good gear and have skill with stealth and stun.


----------



## CosmicDebris (Apr 23, 2007)

I just started a Blood Elf rogue. I've never done rogue before, it takes a bit of getting used to. He's more fun than the hunter so far, though.


----------



## Fenix (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like the Arena Tournament 2nd Round is under away

Words on the random blogs has it that Power Trip and The Fighting Moongoose are fighting for the top spot right now


----------



## Draffut (Apr 24, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> You were given a lot of high level content that you surely can't of missed?
> 
> I'm not trying to antagonize you Draffut, just let you see that these thigns happen in swings and roundabouts. Some days it will be the 'Hardcore' players who lose, others it will be 'Casuals', but you have to understand that for all itnensive purposes, Blizzard need to really look after the 'Casuals' far more than they do you. For a start, you are already extremely loyal customers and will put up with a lot more, for all your moaning and stuff, your still playing
> 
> ...



I dont expect everyone else to devote as much time to the game as I do.  Not even close.  But I feel I should be rewarded for puttign forth the extra effort.

We all pay our 15$, and get to experience the game, so why dont we all have the same gear?  Thats silly.  If we both buy a racing game (I dont know, "Need for Speed", whatever)  Why doesn't everyone just start with the best car, I mean, we all spent about the same amount of money on the game, why should this guy who devotes 20 hours a week to the game earn the car so much sooner then someone who just casually plays an hour or 2 on the weekend.

That doesn;t make much logical sense to me, you have to earn the gear.  In WOW, before it was done in two ways (evernutally)  PVP, and Raids.  Those who couldn't raid for whatever reason, could still earn the gear through PVP.  Granted, it was more difficult, but thats the point.

Hypothetically. I raid for 20 hours a week.  then PVP for 5.  I am slowly earning my PVP gear.

Now it's harder for the casual non-raider to PVP, so they need to devote 10 hours just to go the same amount of honor as me.  But then again, I am spending 20 hours a week to get this advantage elsewhere anyhow.  and evnetually, you will earn your gear.  it will take a while, but it takes a long time for me to earn my gear raiding also.

I dont see the problem with this.  I dont understand why it needed to be changed.  I can see the 40 man raids, which was excessive for the casual player.  But to make raiding gear inferior to solo, easily farmable, gear, is silly.

Who knows, I might be completely out of my mind, but it makes sense to me right now...

As for me still playing, i will not be soon.  between the fact of all the shafts I have mentioned, and that I am getting deployed (military) overseas, it is not worth the effort to try and find a way to continue playing for such minimal rewards.


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 26, 2007)

I understand what you mean, it isn't fair.


----------



## Zion Liger (Apr 26, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Are you going with the rest are 70's?  If you are going to go with all 25 and 30's, I hate to break it to you, but you guys are going to be utterly raped.



I have enlisted the help of the largest horde guilds on my server. I have told them the plan to attack and they have a position waiting for me in anyone of the guild once I hit 70. >_< I must stop PVPing so much though. I have so much fun doing it and I get honor points *humps air*


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 26, 2007)

What are you? horde or alliance?
Alliance has the most annoying PvP matches.... 70% of the time we lose, and those times are when i stay on defence because all those 10 year olds know nothing better than to rush the farm / horde's base(wsg)

im lvl 43 now and i tried out the 40 bracket and it seems we are more balanced now, back in the 20s and 30s everyone called you a moaner for ordering people to defend but now theres less newbs(not noobs..) so theres better communication between the team, even PuGs (i usually go in with a party of 5 so i can have a group which i know and we can co operate properly)


----------



## little nin (Apr 26, 2007)

wait till you can AV, it's alot better than those shitty wsg and AB's

we win that loads


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 26, 2007)

Zion Liger said:


> I have enlisted the help of the largest horde guilds on my server. I have told them the plan to attack and they have a position waiting for me in anyone of the guild once I hit 70. >_< I must stop PVPing so much though. I have so much fun doing it and I get honor points *humps air*



So you aren't going to raid until you are 70?  I don't want to sound rude here but they are banking on you forgetting about them and the plan when you hit 70.

Does anyone know a site that shows all the rewards you can get from all the battlegrounds and what honor/tokens are needed to buy them?


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 26, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> So you aren't going to raid until you are 70?  I don't want to sound rude here but they are banking on you forgetting about them and the plan when you hit 70.
> 
> Does anyone know a site that shows all the rewards you can get from all the battlegrounds and what honor/tokens are needed to buy them?


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 26, 2007)

I swear to god, I have just handed in 6 quests in nagrand, every single Mail reward was paladin/shaman gear. Every single one.

Cloth wearers must be getting right shafted, at least as a hunter i can kinda get away with wearing it if i'm desperate.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 27, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> I swear to god, I have just handed in 6 quests in nagrand, every single Mail reward was paladin/shaman gear. Every single one.
> 
> Cloth wearers must be getting right shafted, at least as a hunter i can kinda get away with wearing it if i'm desperate.



Shaman gear for a hunter aint that bad... if you have the right talents you get get a nice dmg boost from the intellect. though the strength wouldn't be much help...

gonna start a drood to pass time since my friend thought it would be a geat idea to start a mage because he wants to do more dmg than a warlock (which is his current main)

i think this would be a killer build (if i do reach lvl 70 while i wait =/) 


what you think?

oh yea. im in Sunstrider server and i know it has its own private forums and i was wondering if your own server has its own independant forum?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 27, 2007)

Shaman use Stamina and Intel while Hunter is Agi and Stamina.  Hunters need as much agility as possible.  For maybe one piece of gear hunters can go for the armor but we got to have at least one of those two to use it.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey does anyone know how to reset my UI? because i took off all addons but theres still random action bars blocking my view...


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 27, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Shaman use Stamina and Intel while Hunter is Agi and Stamina.  Hunters need as much agility as possible.  For maybe one piece of gear hunters can go for the armor but we got to have at least one of those two to use it.



Your talking from a very basic, theoretical point of view. It's not about the individual piece of armour, but the tradeoff to the stats, and also the style of play. Im a 66 (t3 bars to 67) hunter at the minute, and there have been times when I have used Intellect and Spirit, Intellect and Strength armour, simply because the gain outweighed the loss of agility.

Hunters will always do a good amount of damage, we are a DPS class and thats what we do, so the Agility rating is not the be all and end of our tweaking. Youve got make the decision based on how you play and what you feel like your lacking in.

As a 334 enchanter, it means very little to me these days because i can make up my deficiences with that so i have the largest amount of agility as humanly possible, check out my axe 



That cost me an inhumane amount of money, desite the fact i was doing my own enchant -_-

And sorry Wolf, I really don't know enough about druids to be commenting on their builds.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 28, 2007)

For hunters its goes like this quite simply.

PvP:
Sta
Agi
Int
Spr
Str

PvE:
Agi
Int
Sta
Spr
Str

Quite frankly if an item has str on it you shouldnt get it. Its practically like a warrior getting gear with int or spr on it.

Sta has always been an key stat for any class in pvp and really should be considered #1 priority. As for PvE hunters really dont need Sta since they wont be taking hits. Int is vital or mp5 is extremely important for hunters as well for instances and pvp. It may not be as of an higher priority as Agi but you still want a lot of Int and mp5 because your very fucking gimp without mana in both pvp and pve.

It was annoying pre-TBC as a hunter in PvP and the total lack of int gear that was available to us. It was an constant issue because I didnt die often but I stil blew a lot of mana after 2-3 fights and AV is practically a horror story on mana. I definitely had to pack the drinks so I could continue on my nasty sniping from 45 yds away which really resulted in no deaths by the end of the match.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 28, 2007)

Hunters are too easy to play. Not to mention everyone rolls a hunter.

I like the shaman class because they have melee and caster


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 28, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> Hunters are too easy to play. Not to mention everyone rolls a hunter.
> 
> I like the shaman class because they have melee and caster



So true!
same goes for druids though...
But the only thing is that everyone calls me a cheat class simply because i WIPE THE FLOOR WITH THEIR FACES.
very annoying since most of the time they simply cant play their class...


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 28, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> Hunters are too easy to play. Not to mention everyone rolls a hunter.
> 
> I like the shaman class because they have melee and caster



Hunters are blah blah blah.

Hunter - Easy to play, hard to master.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 29, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> Hunters are too easy to play. Not to mention everyone rolls a hunter.
> 
> I like the shaman class because they have melee and caster



Shaman are far easier to play.

But they dont farm as well, so not as many people roll them.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 29, 2007)

Its-a-me! Abuelo!

cant work out how to make smaller =/


----------



## Crowe (Apr 29, 2007)

Ugh, leveling a priest is the worst thing ever....


----------



## little nin (Apr 29, 2007)

lol i remember a guildie making a joke about holy priests and leveling, "They use DPH (Dmg per hour) and usually their enemies die of old age before the priest manages to kill them


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 29, 2007)

I remember i saw my friends shadow priest and flipped out cos their debuffs are more powerful than locks but apparently lvling a priest is a pain.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 29, 2007)

I've been playing with a rogue and he's 18 already while I'm 12. I'm barely doing any dmg even though I've crafted and enchanted several pieces of the gear. 

Only way for me to quest now is to do the quests that are meant for lower levels. Doing lvl 10 quests at 12 etc.

I'm giving up on him. Going back to my 24 drood/ 43 warrior or my 49 Hunter. :I


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 29, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> Hunters are too easy to play. Not to mention everyone rolls a hunter.
> 
> I like the shaman class because they have melee and caster



/ignore

What class are you, btw?

I didn't like priests but after seeing my friend be a shadow priest, I might make an alt of a priest down the road.  Tho, I heard druids are the hardest top level than priests.  Priests you can do SM at level 34 and gain crazy XP for healing.  I still love my soon-to-be 35 orc hunter with a human mask on.

I have a question for you hunters out there.  I was in Desolace questing to kill the Naga's to get the oracle than all the sudden that giant 38 elite starts attacking me underwater.  Than he gets all the other NPC's to attack me, now I have a mob of 34's and a 38 elite doing 550 damage to me.  I get him down a 1/4 of his health and die.  Oh and I was deep underwater.

Should I have beaten them all of them, the mob and the 38 elite?  I was talking to a guild member and he says that I should've been able to beat him since he was only four levels higher but still doesn't understand the elite part and my health.  And he keeps telling me that I should've been him and I should've L2P at level 12.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 29, 2007)

^ you took on a few mobs plus an elite who were 4 levels higher than you and you managed to get him down to 1/4 life and a guild member says L2P? well then that guild member must've solo'd ragnaros and doom lord kazzak then

Any mob gets tricky if they are 4 lvls higher than you not because they are particularly high in damage dealing or anything but because they have very high resists to spells and whatnot


----------



## Draffut (Apr 29, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> /ignore
> 
> What class are you, btw?
> 
> ...



You're guildy is a fuckign moron.  If you solo an elite higher level then you, you are doing good.  espeially at that level range.

With adds and stuff to boot, you did well.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 29, 2007)

if it was me i wouldve died before i even got to 2/3 health.... no damn CCs... maybe that aggro pullin totem but my lightning shield wouldve pulled some agro at myself already... and the earth shocks would only make it worse.

shamans should be able to do some sort of CC like hex and turn ppl to frogs like the trolls in zul farrak


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 29, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> /ignore
> 
> What class are you, btw?
> 
> ...



well my highest is my paladin which is 22.

i havent played WoW in like 5 months btw


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 29, 2007)

Aran down!  

Prince dies next.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 29, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> if it was me i wouldve died before i even got to 2/3 health.... no damn CCs... maybe that aggro pullin totem but my lightning shield wouldve pulled some agro at myself already... and the earth shocks would only make it worse.
> 
> shamans should be able to do some sort of CC like hex and turn ppl to frogs like the trolls in zul farrak



You are right, the most diverse set of abilities in the game, from totems.  Good Phyiscal AND Magical damage.  Heals.  Mail armor.  And many other utility, and diverse powers beyond that.  They also need a CC...


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 29, 2007)

Draffut said:


> You are right, the most diverse set of abilities in the game, from totems.  Good Phyiscal AND Magical damage.  Heals.  Mail armor.  And many other utility, and diverse powers beyond that.  They also need a CC...



my point exactly. lol.

but your coming from a pvp view point :S
even druids have that soothe animal and entangling roots skill...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 29, 2007)

ive been thinking...

whats the point if i roll a enhance shaman when a paladin has the same abilities?

i dont know if i should continue leveling my paladin or make a shaman


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 30, 2007)

Resto Shamans are awesome, they're excellent at managing their mana.


----------



## little nin (Apr 30, 2007)

so are paladins


----------



## Crowe (Apr 30, 2007)

Gruul was really a bitch. Got him down to 1% and wiped, next time to 4% and then we did some really bad tries before we got him. I certainly hope not the bosses in Serpentshrine Cavern is as hard :I


----------



## Draffut (Apr 30, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Gruul was really a bitch. Got him down to 1% and wiped, next time to 4% and then we did some really bad tries before we got him. I certainly hope not the bosses in Serpentshrine Cavern is as hard :I



Dont want to burst your bubble, but the current Gruul is like easy mode compared to SSL.

Hydroxis is a but kickin machine comparitvly.  especially with the 500%....



Ballistik said:


> ive been thinking...
> 
> whats the point if i roll a enhance shaman when a paladin has the same abilities?
> 
> i dont know if i should continue leveling my paladin or make a shaman



Since when do paladins duel wield, and have crazy stuff like windfury.



> my point exactly. lol.
> 
> but your coming from a pvp view point
> even druids have that soothe animal and entangling roots skill...



Umm... soothe animal and entangle are both junk.  If you want to complain about druids, go for Cyclone.  and to a lesser degree, sleep.

Priest's CC only works on humanoids.

Paladins have none

Rogue's cant reapply thier's.

Warriors have none.

Shaman are not alone in this department.  and they have so much other stuff, a CC would be overkill.


----------



## little nin (Apr 30, 2007)

you know shadow labs?

i remember going there, me healing, druid tank, on second boss where he does the MC, i put the tank to sleep XD

he was sleeping for like 30 seconds after the MC wore off, we wiped lol


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 30, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Dont want to burst your bubble, but the current Gruul is like easy mode compared to SSL.
> 
> Hydroxis is a but kickin machine comparitvly.  especially with the 500%....
> 
> ...



reckoning is the same thing as windfury isnt? if i make a shaman im not planning on dual-weilding


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 30, 2007)

Cyborg Superman said:


> ^ you took on a few mobs plus an elite who were 4 levels higher than you and you managed to get him down to 1/4 life and a guild member says L2P? well then that guild member must've solo'd ragnaros and doom lord kazzak then
> 
> Any mob gets tricky if they are 4 lvls higher than you not because they are particularly high in damage dealing or anything but because they have very high resists to spells and whatnot





Draffut said:


> You're guildy is a fuckign moron.  If you solo an elite higher level then you, you are doing good.  espeially at that level range.
> 
> With adds and stuff to boot, you did well.



Cool.  Thanks!  Makes me feel a lot better that I was right about the guilding being an incompetent arse.  



Ballistik said:


> well my highest is my paladin which is 22.
> 
> i havent played WoW in like 5 months btw



So uh...how are hunters easy to play again?  Playing a hunter might help your case a lot.  

Does anyone know the polearm that drops in Uldamen?  I won't be running it for awhile but my 55 rogue friend and my 70 Shaman friend say that a really good hunter polearm is dropped there and wondered if it is worth the anticipation!

I am mad broke too.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 30, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Cool.  Thanks!  Makes me feel a lot better that I was right about the guilding being an incompetent arse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have a lvl 14 hunter,he was my first character and i played on my friends lvl 70 hunter for awhile.

You do need skill to play a hunter but now much.Unless you skill to kite people :0


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 30, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> reckoning is the same thing as windfury isnt? if i make a shaman im not planning on dual-weilding



Dual weilding does crazy dps on PvE imo. But good 2h shammys just wipe me out when the windfury procs... 
but thats only GOOD 2h shammys... most (like me) have dual weilding anyway so the only advantage one would have is either their gear or strategy. but when a 2hander windfuries if you dont die, then on the hit you certainly will.



Hokage Naruto said:


> Does anyone know the polearm that drops in Uldamen? I won't be running it for awhile but my 55 rogue friend and my 70 Shaman friend say that a really good hunter polearm is dropped there and wondered if it is worth the anticipation!
> 
> I am mad broke too.



Damn u need to go herbalism and sell Fadeleaf, rogues fight for it like starving dogs over at my server! stack of 20 = 50g easy...


----------



## evil_lemur (Apr 30, 2007)

personaly i found both wow and gw pretty boring. i would save the money for one of the new mmos coming out this year. there is quite a few.


----------



## Gir (Apr 30, 2007)

evil_lemur said:


> personaly i found both wow and gw pretty boring. i would save the money for one of the new mmos coming out this year. there is quite a few.



LoL I tried the new Lord of the Rings Online it was pretty well...Suck?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 30, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> Dual weilding does crazy dps on PvE imo. But good 2h shammys just wipe me out when the windfury procs...
> but thats only GOOD 2h shammys... most (like me) have dual weilding anyway so the only advantage one would have is either their gear or strategy. but when a 2hander windfuries if you dont die, then on the hit you certainly will.
> 
> 
> ...



So do you think i should make a enhance shaman or continue lvlin my pally?


----------



## ikillkenny (Apr 30, 2007)

Takumi said:


> LoL I tried the new Lord of the Rings Online it was pretty well...Suck?



A kid in my class came over while I was playing WoW.  The following is a true statement: "Wow these graphics suck, you should play LOTR"
O.o


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Apr 30, 2007)

This sucks, I've stopped playing World of Warcraft. Ever since I've been trying out with my pro halo 2 team I haven't had time to play it, what with Bass, Drum, and Piano practice, school, and friends. I have no time or desire to play WoW. I hate this.. Looks like I'll never get those final 3 levels...*Runs to Sob*


----------



## Draffut (May 1, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> reckoning is the same thing as windfury isnt? if i make a shaman im not planning on dual-weilding



In the sense that they both provide additional attacks, yes.

As far as the actual spell goes, Windfury totem eats reckoning alive,  and thats before condiering it's a group buff totem.


----------



## Draffut (May 1, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> This sucks, I've stopped playing World of Warcraft. Ever since I've been trying out with my pro halo 2 team I haven't had time to play it, what with Bass, Drum, and Piano practice, school, and friends. *I have no time or desire to play WoW.* I hate this.. Looks like I'll never get those final 3 levels...*Runs to Sob*



If you had no desire to play, you wouldn't be here complainign now.


----------



## WolfKiDD (May 1, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> So do you think i should make a enhance shaman or continue lvlin my pally?



A paladi imo is the extreme defense hybrid sort while the shaman does crazy damage, depending where u like outlastng everyone or overkilling everyone depends on the playstyle u prefer. if you go shaman when going from paladin you might think we die too quickly... but its only because i rolled as a paladin and i just never got below 50% anytime but i didnt do as much dmg , though i was still something to be reckoned with dps wise..

i find paladins my hardest opponensts simply because they have too much armour so my mp runs out before their hp


----------



## General Mustang (May 1, 2007)

ikillkenny said:


> A kid in my class came over while I was playing WoW.  The following is a true statement: "Wow these graphics suck, you should play LOTR"
> O.o



LOTRO...I played it already, can't compare it to WoW at all, doesn't seem as fun as me. I'm not saying it isn't a lot of fun, just doesn't seem up to WoW's standards


----------



## evil_lemur (May 1, 2007)

Takumi said:


> LoL I tried the new Lord of the Rings Online it was pretty well...Suck?



yeah it is pretty much wow with better grfx. running in a fellowship is fun though. but there are a lot of interesting games coming out later this year.
gods and heroes
pirates of the burning sea
age of conan
tabula rasa
warhammer
fallen earth

this is shaping up to be the year of the mmo.


----------



## General Mustang (May 1, 2007)

^ It seems that the more MMO's come out, the better WoW seems, fun wise. At least to me.


----------



## Kingrazor (May 2, 2007)

Yeah, though I'm anticipating the release of Two Worlds. It looks very good. I still wanna go back to WoW once the summer starts though.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (May 2, 2007)

Buh, so no patch this week then.

Kudos though, first time in a while I've logged in after an extended maintenance and it hasnt been broke


----------



## Stumpy (May 2, 2007)

evil_lemur said:


> yeah it is pretty much wow with better grfx. running in a fellowship is fun though. but there are a lot of interesting games coming out later this year.
> gods and heroes
> pirates of the burning sea
> age of conan
> ...


Let me save you some time.

They will all suck except (most likely) WAR which has been delayed to Q1 2008.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 2, 2007)

^hunter pvp video

i liked it because he had high crits and nice gear.But why do people say it takes skill to kite people?I'm not saying hes bad at pvp.I'm not saying he shouldn't kite people

i don't get why people say "you got skill mate".


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 2, 2007)

Ask any 70 Hunter, they'll tell you what they told me "Kite till your eyes bleed and can do it in your sleep."  I haven't practice kiting that much so don't hold my thoughts on it too much.  

When you kite you need Aspect of the Cheetah on, when you get hit with Aspect you are dazed.  Kiting works that you are far enough from them that they can't really hit you because either your pet is holding them back from a far distance or something else.  Caster classes hate it because a hunter's range is longer than there casting range, I think.  Warriors because we concussion shot them and just keep firing from a distance they can't charge and so on.

On kiting has anyone actually witnessed a kiting of Therimus Dragon in-game to Ironforge/Stormwind?  I was watching some videos on it and it took them 25+ minutes with kiting him all the way.

Oh and this is to 40 Warriors and Paladin's whom wear all plate.  Do you guys really need Herold's Shoulders or would you give them to the Hunter, who would be using them for a longer period of time than you?  

Lockboxes hate me too.  I got 2 Heavy boxes and 2 of the simple ones and pulled crap on each one that I could sell for a max of 60 silver.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (May 2, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> ^hunter pvp video
> 
> i liked it because he had high crits and nice gear.But why do people say it takes skill to kite people?I'm not saying hes bad at pvp.I'm not saying he shouldn't kite people
> 
> i don't get why people say "you got skill mate".



basically, it doesnt. It is piss easy for a hunter to stay out of melee range, even if we happen to get caught in it, we have various ways of getting out of it.


----------



## Razgriez (May 3, 2007)

> Oh and this is to 40 Warriors and Paladin's whom wear all plate. Do you guys really need Herold's Shoulders or would you give them to the Hunter, who would be using them for a longer period of time than you?


I can answer this perfectly for you. Your greatly gimping yourself putting this piece of armor on. 

How?

Well Str is completely useless for a hunter. It only buffs your melee attack power which is something you dont rely on at all.

A shaman, warrior, and paladin will find it more more useful and use it longer then any other "smart" hunter who knows their class and just gets an "<random armor name> of the monkey" green over it. Really the only reason why you should get herod's shoulder is for the looks since thats all its really godd for, looking bad ass. 



> When you kite you need Aspect of the Cheetah on, when you get hit with Aspect you are dazed. Kiting works that you are far enough from them that they can't really hit you because either your pet is holding them back from a far distance or something else. Caster classes hate it because a hunter's range is longer than there casting range, I think. Warriors because we concussion shot them and just keep firing from a distance they can't charge and so on.


You dont need cheetah to kite. In fact really hunter kiting is more reliant on how you manage your crowd control abilities and ensares. You gotta use your traps effectively. Really you could run circles around one of your traps all day cause the fucker will be too afraid to actually just run through it to try and get it. Another tactic that allows you to kite is simply wing clip. This ability along with a nice little freezing trap can keep rogues and warriors incapable of touching you if you use it correctly.

Keep in mind you also gotta take into consideration of other classes abilities and how you can counter them. For instance laying a trap in the beginning or initiating the first attack can cancel out charge. Then its best to wait for an 2nd trap is up for intercept.

If done correctly you can sometimes come out of fights untouched.


----------



## WolfKiDD (May 3, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> I can answer this perfectly for you. Your greatly gimping yourself putting this piece of armor on.
> 
> How?
> 
> ...



Damn right! i had to lecture some piss-ant hunter noob who needed on everything mail in SM saying it was for when he got lvl 40....
and when the shoulders dropped he STILL needed it....

im lvl 44 and im just not bothered to get it anymore =/.
i MIGHT get it if one of my priest friends helps me... i 2manned sm lib so sm arm cant be that much harder (ill use a shield for good measures on the boss)

i wanted to get New Headquaters because they look so much better imo but at AH in my server it was 50g and i didnt want to spend so much for shoulders that i know i will throw away in around 6-10 lvls... maybe on my zul farrak this baby will drop... or a certain rare mob in swamp of sorrows which i forgot his name...


----------



## Razgriez (May 3, 2007)

The "Big Bad Pauldrons" will drop in ZF and thats really the blue upgrade from Herod's shoulder.


----------



## Draffut (May 3, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Caster classes hate it because a hunter's range is longer than there casting range, I think.



Mages can shoot as far.  But yes, hunters hit further then just about everyone else.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 3, 2007)

i decided im not going to continue lvling my paladin hes no fun in pvp and i don't want to make a enh. shaman

i have a lvl 19 feral druid so im gonna lvl him


----------



## WolfKiDD (May 3, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> The "Big Bad Pauldrons" will drop in ZF and thats really the blue upgrade from Herod's shoulder.



its plate i swear.. so only warrs and pallys..


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 3, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> I can answer this perfectly for you. Your greatly gimping yourself putting this piece of armor on.
> 
> How?
> 
> ...



Than please show me a better pair of shoulders, since the stamina is all I need it for and I could wear one piece that doesn't give agility.  Wearing good leather shoulders at 40, is either costly and or rare to find.  You have to remember hunters need over 100+ gold for gold, so we need something that usually is priced reasonable.



> You dont need cheetah to kite. In fact really hunter kiting is more reliant on how you manage your crowd control abilities and ensares. You gotta use your traps effectively. Really you could run circles around one of your traps all day cause the fucker will be too afraid to actually just run through it to try and get it. Another tactic that allows you to kite is simply wing clip. This ability along with a nice little freezing trap can keep rogues and warriors incapable of touching you if you use it correctly.



But wouldn't you need cheetah to get out of wing clip since I doubt you can get far enough to kite with there 50% slowdown.  But I agree on the traps, I am getting explosive trap soon and working with freeze/frost traps.



			
				WolfKiDD said:
			
		

> Damn right! i had to lecture some piss-ant hunter noob who needed on everything mail in SM saying it was for when he got lvl 40....
> and when the shoulders dropped he STILL needed it....



There is a difference between wanting a mail shoulder piece and wanting the whole set.  I just want the shoulder and boots.


----------



## General Mustang (May 3, 2007)

*Sigh* Hit 60 on my BE pally today, got through 5/7 of the epic mount quest. Need 1 more item(Pristine Black Diamond) which I can't find in the AH, and I really don't feel like going to strath to get it  I hope someone puts it on the damn AH soon >.<.

Part 5 of it was funny, I took a lv 56 druid + me to face a bunch of lv 56-57 elites. Had him stealth in the room where the thing I needed was, i died, went back there in ghost, he ressed, kept healing himself while he had aggro, and grabbed it. We both died about 5 times each, was a interesting part


----------



## Razgriez (May 4, 2007)

> Than please show me a better pair of shoulders, since the stamina is all I need it for and I could wear one piece that doesn't give agility. Wearing good leather shoulders at 40, is either costly and or rare to find. You have to remember hunters need over 100+ gold for gold, so we need something that usually is priced reasonable.





These are better for a hunter.

These arent too bad. Spirit is a tad more useful then Str for a hunter 

Heres a perfect example of what stats you want your hunter to be focusing on.



Yes, thats my hunter and I havent played him in like ever.



> But wouldn't you need cheetah to get out of wing clip since I doubt you can get far enough to kite with there 50% slowdown. But I agree on the traps, I am getting explosive trap soon and working with freeze/frost traps.


Im speaking from experience. I know more about hunters then you do. A lot more.


----------



## Kingrazor (May 4, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> Im speaking from experience. I know more about hunters then you do. A lot more.


Though this is probably true, you shouldn't simply assume these things, it's unproffessional.

I played a warrior and I wanted the whole scarlet set (I know, stupid, but I was a noob back then) I got everything except the chest piece, leggings, and boots. Set bonuses are nice but are often not worth spending the extra effort to get. The scarlet set is very nice for enhance shammys though.



WolfKiDD said:


> im lvl 44 and im just not bothered to get it anymore =/.
> i MIGHT get it if one of my priest friends helps me... i 2manned sm lib so sm arm cant be that much harder (ill use a shield for good measures on the boss)


Yeah armory isn't a lot harder and it's pretty fun. The first time I was ever in SM I was being run through the armory by my lv 60 friend, that's when I got Herod's Shoulder. A shaman ran me through also, but Herod killed him once. If you don't move out of the way when he shouts "Blades of light!" and starts spinning around, you're dead meat.


----------



## Attama (May 4, 2007)

A little off subject, but i saw this thread so I thought I'd stop by. I recently quit WOW, only got my hunter to 65, but I'm getting the urge to play again.



thats her. some people might find me retarded for the way I spec, but whatever, to each their own I say.


----------



## Draffut (May 4, 2007)

I stopped playing alltogether.  My warlock now again rots in a corner somewhere....

Maybe i'll start playing again when i get to Iraq (probobly not)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 4, 2007)

so many hunters here.

and darffu your in the military?that explains your sig


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 6, 2007)

this would be so awesome if druids could use this in pvp


----------



## little nin (May 6, 2007)

Attama said:


> A little off subject, but i saw this thread so I thought I'd stop by. I recently quit WOW, only got my hunter to 65, but I'm getting the urge to play again.
> 
> 
> 
> thats her. some people might find me retarded for the way I spec, but whatever, to each their own I say.



one of those hardcore lvl 60 gamers that keep their raiding gear coz of sentimental value? ;O



Ballistik said:


> this would be so awesome if druids could use this in pvp



fuckin nice staff


----------



## Rice Ball (May 6, 2007)

Prince down! \o>


----------



## WolfKiDD (May 6, 2007)

imo the lvl 60 end game weapons look better than these new lvl 70 ones...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 6, 2007)

the only good lvl 70 weapons are the BS weapons.

and druid weapons


----------



## Liengod (May 6, 2007)

I finally started playing again, and got my Belf priest to 70.
Gruul's Lair next weekend.


----------



## WolfKiDD (May 7, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> the only good lvl 70 weapons are the BS weapons.
> 
> and druid weapons



yeah my fav is the  tentacle staff


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (May 7, 2007)

Got to 70 last night D

The best thing about it? Now i can do whatever I want, I dont have to worry about being rested or levelling or exp or anything like  just the gold for my flyer...


----------



## little nin (May 7, 2007)

Draffut said:


> *I stopped playing alltogether*.  My warlock now again rots in a corner somewhere....
> 
> Maybe i'll start playing again when i get to Iraq (probobly not)



good for you man


----------



## Draffut (May 7, 2007)

little nin said:


> good for you man



Ya, my guild was kinda pissed.  we were in the middle of a one night Karazhan clear.  It had been a few hours, and all we had left was Illhoof and Netherspite. (We do Nightbane early to save time)  And I just got bored, hearthed, and logged.

I have yet to be on for more then 15 minutes at a time, to talk to my friend in Korea, since.  Been almost 3 weeks now.



Ballistik said:


> so many hunters here.
> 
> and darffu your in the military?that explains your sig



Yes, the Air Force.


----------



## WolfKiDD (May 7, 2007)

Not like you could play forever...
besides its good feeling the cool air and the warm sun on your face now and then


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (May 7, 2007)

Well in Shadow Lab now, just takin a break. This is pretty intense. Done Blackheart and the first boss and steadily workin our way through. This is the first time for 3 of the 5 and we've wiped 3 times. Stillr eckon thats pretty good going though.

Rogue
Hunter
Prot Warrior
Holy Priest
Warlock


----------



## Draffut (May 7, 2007)

The trash before the second boss is the hardest stuff in there.

On Heroic though, that place is killer.  We had so many issues on bosses 2+3.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (May 7, 2007)

Draffut said:


> The trash before the second boss is the hardest stuff in there.
> 
> On Heroic though, that place is killer.  We had so many issues on bosses 2+3.



yeah those 5 man pulls were a fucking bitch, guild group though so it wasnt too bad. The second boss was funny as fuck. I love the MC thing, my guy uses talents i never do 

Not been so good in the way of drops so far like, awesome for cash, butt eh drop rate has been a little low. Got some Walrock gear off the first boss and i won the greed for some pally trousers off the second.

I need a new chest dammit. Wearing lvl 63 crap.


----------



## Draffut (May 7, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> yeah those 5 man pulls were a fucking bitch, guild group though so it wasnt too bad. The second boss was funny as fuck. I love the MC thing, my guy uses talents i never do
> 
> Not been so good in the way of drops so far like, awesome for cash, butt eh drop rate has been a little low. Got some Walrock gear off the first boss and i won the greed for some pally trousers off the second.
> 
> I need a new chest dammit. Wearing lvl 63 crap.



Run Mechanar a few times.  i used the chest that drops there until shortly before I quit. (Got the chest for Nightbane)  Or make Frozen Shadowweave/Spellfire


----------



## Crowe (May 7, 2007)

Isn't he a hunter? ^

The mobs in the second room is easy now that they lowered the rogues appearing. It's just the second boss that is annoying and it's bloody impossible with pug warriors as they can't even get agro before the second mind control.

I've done Shadow lab more then 20 times and freaking tired of it.


----------



## little nin (May 7, 2007)

ah i hate those rogues, the amount of times they ganked me while im healing! lol


----------



## Draffut (May 8, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Isn't he a hunter? ^
> 
> The mobs in the second room is easy now that they lowered the rogues appearing. It's just the second boss that is annoying and it's bloody impossible with pug warriors as they can't even get agro before the second mind control.
> 
> I've done Shadow lab more then 20 times and freaking tired of it.



We have a common tendancy to kill atleast 1 person the first Mind Control everytime we fight him.  Which is why we bring 2 healers now, becuase me and the mage have turned on the healer, and killed them, long before the MC is over to many times.


----------



## Rice Ball (May 8, 2007)

Did SL twice yesterday.
Hate the second boss, as a shadow priest for some reason everytime i was MCed, i chased the holy priest around using SWeath every time it was up


----------



## WolfKiDD (May 8, 2007)

Damn, i just watched that guild -Method- from the sylvannas server kill Lady Vajsh and it was LLOOOOOOONGGGGGG.
just looking at the two ppl's potion effects they had they mustve spent a good amount of gold to get enough flasks and elixirs for everyone. and it was all for nothing since there was a bug on the despawns and they couldnt reach the corpse to loot it... If that was me i would stop playing then and there.

The wow GMs need to start actually HELPING players rather than making stupid excuses.


----------



## Crowe (May 8, 2007)

Draffut said:


> We have a common tendancy to kill atleast 1 person the first Mind Control everytime we fight him.  Which is why we bring 2 healers now, becuase me and the mage have turned on the healer, and killed them, long before the MC is over to many times.


I actually end up the first one getting killed and without dps they all die. Though I saw a druid and a priest take him from 35% til 2%.

Some screenies I just found laying around
This one is hilarious - on my way to UC and saw this guy on the Zeppelin. 

My lvl 70 ding pose.

My first character ever. Just noticed the background. I lol'd.


Sunfury disguise ftw.

Orb of Deception ftw.


----------



## illusion (May 9, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I actually end up the first one getting killed and without dps they all die. Though I saw a druid and a priest take him from 35% til 2%.
> 
> Some screenies I just found laying around
> This one is hilarious - on my way to UC and saw this guy on the Zeppelin.
> ...



Those are some great pics and really good quality.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (May 9, 2007)

Well we didnt manage to get Shadow Lab done, and im so angry about it.

Like i said before, the group consisted of:

Hunter (Me)
Rogue
Holy Priest
Protection Warrior
Affliction Warlock

It was all going well, but slowly, the second boss wasn't a problem and we were gettign through it piece by piece. Then that FUCKING CUNT Grandmaster Vorpil.

We tried this in so many ways it was unbievable. First we tried it with me and my pet trying to knock out the voidwalkers. Wipe.

Then me again with kiting down the corridor. Wipe. There was no way i could kill the VW in time with my BM spec hunter.

Warlock on VW. Wipe.

Me and Warlock on VW. Wipe. (Obvious reason, not enough beat down on the boss.

All out DPS with the north/south kite strat. 2 Wipes, but with a fair mount of health taken off.

Rogue on VW. Wipe.

I am so incredibly pissed off i spent 2 1/2 hours in an instance, really enjoying my group, only to be fucked over because i ddint have a bastard mage. If you dont have a mage to take care of the VW, you are truly fucked. On one wipe Vorpil had 27 VWs approaching him. 

If thats the future of the game, then count me out.

(P.S. did it with a mage and it was a piece of piss -_- )


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

i was about to say you lack mage 

and in my groups we let hunts take care of VW i think ;O


----------



## Draffut (May 9, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> Well we didnt manage to get Shadow Lab done, and im so angry about it.
> 
> Like i said before, the group consisted of:
> 
> ...



How we do third boss (on normal) is, I (warlock) take any adds that come from the north end of the room, and beatdown on boss whenever possible.  Other ranged (Hunter/Mage usually) takes south end of room, and kills any that spawn, and beats on boss whenever possible.

We did it once with an Enhancement Shaman, and he easily killed all adds by himself, with time for hte boss for a good while.  It was sick.

Now once you hit Heroic, Vorpil's life is pretty rediculous.  we ended up kitign him back towards the second boss's room once the adds became to much, laying the beat down the whole way.  then he teleported us back to his platform at the start, and we started running him towards Murmur, and he finally died.  Took way to many attempts, like 4 or 5. (any only 2 DPS, cause we needed the 2 healers for 2nd boss)


----------



## Crowe (May 9, 2007)

I've taken the adds alone everytime, both on my lock and my mage, worked really fine as long as they dps down the boss fast enough.

With a demonology spec (and felguard) me and felly easily killed all of the adds and kept the boss fully dottet and even managed to throw away some shadowbolts. It's harder with the mage but it have worked 90% of the times.

BM though...god I hate to take the adds in that place... I did it with the top guildies and it went reeaaaaaaaaaaaaallly smooth but as soon as I tried to do it with a pug....wipe, wipe, wipe. I told them that they needed to kill the last adds after a kill so I can regen some mana but the idiots just ignores me thus leaving me with 2% mana next time.


----------



## Draffut (May 9, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I've taken the adds alone everytime, both on my lock and my mage, worked really fine as long as they dps down the boss fast enough.
> 
> With a demonology spec (and felguard) me and felly easily killed all of the adds and kept the boss fully dottet and even managed to throw away some shadowbolts. It's harder with the mage but it have worked 90% of the times.
> 
> BM though...god I hate to take the adds in that place... I did it with the top guildies and it went reeaaaaaaaaaaaaallly smooth but as soon as I tried to do it with a pug....wipe, wipe, wipe. I told them that they needed to kill the last adds after a kill so I can regen some mana but the idiots just ignores me thus leaving me with 2% mana next time.



If you try and take all the adds, especially as a mage, you are spenign to much time running around to LoS and Range them all.  easier if you each take a spot, and kill all that come in your hemisphere.  Some warlocks can keep DoTs up on him while doign it, but since I was a 0/21/40 build, my only real DoT was Immolate.

Do the same in Black Morass, split DPS, on adds like VW's.  USually it's me and a Mage.  So Mage kills the 3 packs, i kill the solo Dragonkin.  Rest IMMEDIATLY after the last add dies.  you need to be fast, because the portals are on a timer, regardless of how fast you go.

When you do the first 2 bosses, ignore all the adds.  eveyrone kill the Boss.  you shield will go down MAYBE 20%.  Just drop one of those chrono deals on them after the boss dies, and you are good.

but then again Black Morass is the only place I've yet to beat on Heroic.... we barely killed the second boss....


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (May 9, 2007)

Draffut said:


> How we do third boss (on normal) is, I (warlock) take any adds that come from the north end of the room, and beatdown on boss whenever possible.  Other ranged (Hunter/Mage usually) takes south end of room, and kills any that spawn, and beats on boss whenever possible.



Not to argue with you, (obviously youve done it so it worked for ya) but doesnt that mean there just isnt enough dps on the boss? Take out the healer and the tank your left with a rogue trying to take of all of his health.

Also, was the Hunter a Marksmanship spec? I really struggled at the VWs, but reading that i realsie it would of been betetr if theyw ere walking away from me, i was trying to shoot them coming towards me.


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

Black Morass is piss easy for me these days, i never go without my pala friend 

im the healer for the whole instance, on the second boss he heals and i do dps, he's holy btw

last boss we both pretty much heal

we take a mage, prot warrior, and another mage or lock or really good hunter, anything else is useless to us most of the time

so for me black morass is easy  normal difficulty


----------



## Holadrim (May 9, 2007)

I can't almost remember the time before me starting playing WoW 2 months ago.. ^_^ still I hoped I knew better then to do a undead rogue to lvl 34 before realizing a hunter sure makes the quests more easily cleared XD. From lvl 1 to 42 in two weeks, that IS fast in my pace counted..


----------



## little nin (May 9, 2007)

too bad nobody really wants hunters anymore :/

high level wise


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 9, 2007)

too many hunters nowadays


----------



## Holadrim (May 9, 2007)

I've noticed..  they do a great job in the battlegrounds though.. but pvp wise.. they purely suck.. or I just suck at pvp... -_-


----------



## WolfKiDD (May 9, 2007)

HAH! you say hunters are underpowered?
Come to me when you play as a shaman on the upcoming patch...
damn stupid "bug fixes" are gonna ruin us!
even on the US forums theres a 16 page long thread of NON shamans asking for a buff.


----------



## Holadrim (May 9, 2007)

I'm just saying I suck at pvp XD or in other words.. it depends on the user ;P


----------



## General Mustang (May 9, 2007)

If hunters were not so easy to level, and to kill people with(for the most part) maybe people would like them more?


----------



## Holadrim (May 10, 2007)

That sure makes sence to me.. I see it as most ppl think having a hunter may seem coward.. or n00by.. just as you say evil shadowx.. but oneself can't change the fact that the folks at Blizzard made the hunter this way and that it should be accepted as what they wanted it to be XD


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (May 10, 2007)

Holadrim said:


> That sure makes sence to me.. I see it as most ppl think having a hunter may seem coward.. or n00by.. just as you say evil shadowx.. but oneself can't change the fact that the folks at Blizzard made the hunter this way and that it should be accepted as what they wanted it to be XD



Yeah, try being the CC in Shadow Labs and then tell me its easy to be a hunter.

Hunter is easy to play but hard to master.


----------



## Gohan (May 10, 2007)

So wow dudes, hows your endless grind doing?


----------



## WolfKiDD (May 10, 2007)

They should make a new class on the next expansion. Whatever illidan is would be great (demonhunter,correct me if im wrong)


----------



## Holadrim (May 10, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> Yeah, try being the CC in Shadow Labs and then tell me its easy to be a hunter.
> 
> Hunter is easy to play but hard to master.



That's why I said it depends on the one playing this type of char, still I lack the experience cause I've only played my lvl 42 hunter for three weeks.. I'm kinda a slow learner


----------



## Draffut (May 10, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> They should make a new class on the next expansion. Whatever illidan is would be great (demonhunter,correct me if im wrong)



Illidan is a Demon Hunter, yes.  But I dont like that as an idea for a class, first off, Only Illidan really trains the demon hunters (Kinda Ironic....) and it doesn't fill a missing niche.

Only thign I can think of would be a Spellbinder.  But even that is kinda farfetched.

I would much rather have Blizz start making hero classes.  Where once you hit (current max level) you can complete one of 2/3 quest chains to become a certain "prestige" class, if you will.  Each prestige class would have 10 levels (or so) and it's own set of different spells/abilities, but you keep your original class's abilties.  Once you chose a prestige, you are stuck with it.

Here's an example I just pulled out of my ass, using warlocks:

Heroic Classes:

Demon Master (Has the ability to control 2 demons at a time, and access to more powerful ones)
Plague Mage (Has the most damaging spell of the 3 heroic classes.  What were shadowbolts before, are now pure darkness tearing apart the opponent)
Demon Tainted (Has slowly embraced the demonic abilities, and let them infect his body.  As you level, you choose different "Enhancements".  Like maybe Felhound skin, which increses your resistance to all spells significantly.  Also has the most powerful curses)

Then you could also have Spellbinders (Mages)  and Demon Hunters (Either Paladins or Hunters)

But thats just my idea, and something blizz has been teasing us talking about it for a long time.



Shikamaru-sama said:


> Not to argue with you, (obviously youve done it so it worked for ya) but doesnt that mean there just isnt enough dps on the boss? Take out the healer and the tank your left with a rogue trying to take of all of his health.
> 
> Also, was the Hunter a Marksmanship spec? I really struggled at the VWs, but reading that i realsie it would of been betetr if theyw ere walking away from me, i was trying to shoot them coming towards me.



The Voidwalkers spawn VERYYYY slowly st the start of the fight.  You should all be DPSing Vorpil down as much as possible at this point.  Only stop if a Voidwalkers spawns and walks in your range.

As the fight progresses, they spawn faster, so you two will be doing less and less DPS to Vorpil.  If the fight lasts long enough that both range need to be on VW's fulltime to kill them all, he should be almost dead, low enough for hte warrior to execute him down.  If he is not, someone (or everyone) is really sucking at DPS, and you guys justneed ot learn to do damage.

We did it with 2 well equiped DPSers (A Fire Mage and a fire Warlock) on Heroic.  3 marginally-equiped DPS should be fine on normal.

If you were wondering, in our 5 man, 4 of us were guildies, the fire mage was a pretty bad PUG...

If you are a hunter, obviously leave your pet on Vorpil at all times, unless he does his teleport.


----------



## Stumpy (May 10, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Illidan is a Demon Hunter, yes.  But I dont like that as an idea for a class, first off, Only Illidan really trains the demon hunters (Kinda Ironic....) and it doesn't fill a missing niche.
> 
> Only thign I can think of would be a Spellbinder.  But even that is kinda farfetched.
> 
> ...


Hero classes are a good idea on paper.  Your examples aren't.  It would really screw with the use of the talent trees for one.

I was sorely disappointed when I found out there would be no new class in TBC.  I really don't think World of Warcraft can last another expansion without at least one new class, so I will safely assume that there will be one in the next expansion (along with Northrend ^^)


----------



## little nin (May 10, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> Yeah, try being the CC in Shadow Labs and then tell me its easy to be a hunter.
> 
> Hunter is easy to play but hard to master.



what kind of group has a hunter to do CC?


----------



## Razgriez (May 10, 2007)

We need hero classes. I just hope if they implement it your current class can only change into certain ones.


----------



## WolfKiDD (May 10, 2007)

These hero classes seem a good idea.
Would it be that you chose one of two classes for whichever talent tree you were specced to would offer? or whould you pick whichever style of hero class you want no mater what spec you are


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 10, 2007)

Holadrim said:


> That sure makes sence to me.. I see it as most ppl think having a hunter may seem coward.. or n00by.. just as you say evil shadowx.. but oneself can't change the fact that the folks at Blizzard made the hunter this way and that it should be accepted as what they wanted it to be XD
> 
> ...
> 
> That's why I said it depends on the one playing this type of char, still I lack the experience cause I've only played my lvl 42 hunter for three weeks.. I'm kinda a slow learner



If you hate being a hunter roll something else. Don't be a class that someone told you was 'easy to level and easy to play' all classes are somewhat equal and you won't have to worry about forcing yourself to level.

So...I started doing battlegrounds more often since I want to stay at 39 so I can rack of the tabs and everything.  Its fun to especially Arathi because usually I take out the cloth wearer or concussion shot them or warriors than the rogues watch the rogues. <3 Frost Trap & Intimidation.

For you hunters out there, is the level 40 Epic mail bracer's that are worth 20 AB tabs and 700 honor?  A few people told me the bracer's would last me nearly 10 levels.


----------



## Draffut (May 11, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Hero classes are a good idea on paper.  Your examples aren't.  It would really screw with the use of the talent trees for one.



I realize my examples suck, thats why I dont work for Blizz makin up stuff like that.  It was just that, an example.  And it is a very feasible idea.



> I was sorely disappointed when I found out there would be no new class in TBC.  I really don't think World of Warcraft can last another expansion without at least one new class, so I will safely assume that there will be one in the next expansion (along with Northrend ^^)



Northrend wont be out for atleast 2 more expansions.  Arthas is currently the strongest being in Outlands, or the regular world.  They will give other stuff to deal with before they resosrt to letting us fight him, like the Naga in the Vortex, some of the other powerful demons under Sargeras,  Whatever is on those scattered islands in the reminents of old Kalimdor, (Probobly some of the other "Old Gods" like C'Thun) Mount Hyjal, ect.

And atleast 1 more class would be nice...



little nin said:


> what kind of group has a hunter to do CC?



Alot.  Our Warrior/Shaman/Paladan/Hunter/Warlock group relies on alot of hunter CC.  Fears are just to dangerous in many situations.

But then again, I used to run with a priest who is stupidly obsessed with MC anyhow...


----------



## Kingrazor (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, the only being in existance (besides those of the Pantheon) stronger than Arthas (fused with the Lich King now) is Kil'Jaden who is leader of the Burning Legion since Sargaras was killed. Archimonde used to be the most powerful soldier in the legion but he was killed aswell. Malfurion is also incredibly powerful (he killed Archimonde with just a small army of Nightelves).


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (May 11, 2007)

Kingrazor said:


> Yeah, the only being in existance (besides those of the Pantheon) stronger than Arthas (fused with the Lich King now) is Kil'Jaden who is leader of the Burning Legion since Sargaras was killed. Archimonde used to be the most powerful soldier in the legion but he was killed aswell. Malfurion is also incredibly powerful (he killed Archimonde with just a small army of Nightelves).



And the explosion of millions of souls 

Incidentally, the Emerald Dream is currently being corrupted and Malfurion is trying to fight that back. Some suggest that its Archimonde himself, saying he placed his essence into the emerald ream once he reached the world tree.

Oh and Malfurion would of never defeated Archimonde if Tichondrius wasnt killed illidan


----------



## Holadrim (May 11, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> If you hate being a hunter roll something else. Don't be a class that someone told you was 'easy to level and easy to play' all classes are somewhat equal and you won't have to worry about forcing yourself to level.



Lol when I chose to be hunter.. if was cause my bro wanted me to be something else and I didn't wanna do that.. so I didn't have a clue about it was easier to lvl, do quests... that I figured out during gp 
and btw I never said I hate being a hunter, if I want a harder one to train I will chose another one for my next char (still it sucks playing the same char again so that WILL happen)  
I've played a rogue but that class didn't fit my playstyle cause I want to get high-lvl quick so I can learn the gp more quickly.. too quote myself: I'm kinda a slow learner


----------



## Razgriez (May 11, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> Yeah, try being the CC in Shadow Labs and then tell me its easy to be a hunter.
> 
> Hunter is easy to play but hard to master.



Not many have mastered the class.

You havent experienced anything with a hunter. Ever since patch 1.10 came around hunters have lost their true difficulty. Try playing them when the game first came out and you'll fully understand what Im talking about.

No trapping while in combat(unless you figured the feign/trap technique) pets would attack regardless if you trapped or scatter shotted their ass. Hawk Eye was a marksman 25 pt talent. Our dps was subpar. Oh and for the exception of warlocks and rogues every other class could rip you in half.

Oh and beast mastery was so broken that entire tree was a total joke.


----------



## Draffut (May 11, 2007)

Kingrazor said:


> Yeah, the only being in existance (besides those of the Pantheon) stronger than Arthas (fused with the Lich King now) is Kil'Jaden who is leader of the Burning Legion since Sargaras was killed. Archimonde used to be the most powerful soldier in the legion but he was killed aswell. Malfurion is also incredibly powerful (he killed Archimonde with just a small army of Nightelves).



.... when was Sargeras killed?



> pets would attack regardless if you trapped or scatter shotted their ass



Set them to passive?


----------



## Rice Ball (May 11, 2007)

Well for GMV

We had a setup of-
Warrior
Paladin
Shadow priest
Hunter
Shaman

Our kit is much better than your average pug group (Enhance shaman with Gorehowl). We had the hunter cover the front, he could take down 5 of the spawn points. The Shaman covered the back and also switched to any that got through the hunters line. We were on team speak so comms were very good. The shaman also switched to the boss when the back and sides were clear.
The shadow priest (me) did pull dps and killed him pretty fast, it does seem fast dps on boss is better, as if you spend too long on the adds, you might get overwhelmed.

Good comms > kit in my oppinion. I wouldn'r dare do SL in a pug.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 11, 2007)

anygood pvp videos out yall?


----------



## Razgriez (May 11, 2007)

> Set them to passive?



Well yes thats what I did before I used the ability but when you feigned, put pet on passive then layed a trap all within a split second just to get out of a tight situation its quite difficult.

Eventually I just stuck to macros where my pet would go auto passive when I used a certain ability like feign or ice trap or scatter shot since doing it manually was one of the most tidious things in the world.



> Good comms > kit in my oppinion. I wouldn'r dare do SL in a pug.


SL isnt that difficult at all. When I do it with my guild though we dont even take it seriously cause its just that easy. Its heroics you gotta be more aware of whats going on.

I remember doing Shattered Halls with just 2 of us from our guild the other hunter was a great player but his gear was all sharded and his money was sold cause his account go hacks so he had crap gear(except his bow) and the rogue was exceptionally good since he was the alt of one of the best hunters on the server. Lastly we had this shaman who well... I dont think she did much of anything. She was indeed about 4% of the healing and 2% of the dps.

My friend fury tanked 90% of it and we burned through it in like 45 minutes.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 13, 2007)

okay why is everybody on the WoW forum talkin about Tseric?is it true that he is gettign fired?what did he do?

im confuzzled


----------



## Kingrazor (May 14, 2007)

Draffut said:


> .... when was Sargeras killed?


I believe it was when the original well of eternity was ruptured. It was being used to bring him to Azeroth but after it was ruptured I'm pretty sure he was just torn apart, though I'd have to go look it up in my warcraft lore to be sure.


----------



## Draffut (May 14, 2007)

Kingrazor said:


> I believe it was when the original well of eternity was ruptured. It was being used to bring him to Azeroth but after it was ruptured I'm pretty sure he was just torn apart, though I'd have to go look it up in my warcraft lore to be sure.



That just stopped him from entering the world, it didn't kill him.

Hell, he was still around to fight Medivh's mother like 9,500 years later.  And he faked her our and corrupted her (and her child, Medivh.  which explains alot of the shit he did.)


----------



## WolfKiDD (May 14, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> okay why is everybody on the WoW forum talkin about Tseric?is it true that he is gettign fired?what did he do?
> 
> im confuzzled



He fucked up the shammy class yo!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 15, 2007)

^True,but is that the real reason why?


----------



## Crowe (May 15, 2007)

Tseric ruined the mage class not the shaman... I'm honestly getting ripped to shreds by some shamans. Dueled one today and was going to run a bit from him and blink away, I passed him less then a second nad had less then 200hp when I came out of the blink, I managed to PoM + Sheep him though. Checked his gear and he was wearing all blue, which surprised me incredibly as I rarely loose to melee classes wearign blue.


----------



## little nin (May 15, 2007)

will they fix the problem?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 15, 2007)

OMG lil nin i have your sig as my wallpaper


----------



## little nin (May 15, 2007)

**


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 16, 2007)

Whats going on yall?


----------



## Rice Ball (May 17, 2007)

Mages aren't too difficult anymore.

Most do a good 9000 damage frontload, then struggle when  they lose insta cast abilities.
Very good at killing pretty much anything in poor kit.


----------



## WolfKiDD (May 17, 2007)

At least now when someone gets fucked by a shaman that player is either shyte or the shaman player is one skilled mofo.

Yea, mages do crazy dmg, der always being look out for in pve.
locks massacre them in pvp if they dont watch out tho....

Gonna have to switch to elemental because i get shredded to pieces in close range. with warriors its neck a neck, against rogue i have to pray that  my WF will proc and i die againts most casters if they get a head start on the long range... earth shock is only 20 yards or so...

I do come top 5 on dmg in pvp but i also come top ion the most deaths.. kamikaze is my style of play .. hah..

Elemental spec does sick dmg, everytime i go pvp with another ele shamz i know she always comes first. i dont see how though, we dont do the annoying lock dots, or the crazy burst dmg of a pyro mage...
we dont even have a sheep to cast a strong magic attack like pyroblast... all we have is the instant crit talent, but thats a 3 min cd, shocks and those cost loads of mana imo and the rest of the time all we do is spam LB LB LB LB... CL CL... LB LB LB.... i guess all i need to to get lots of spell dmg + mp/5sec..
 might try to spec into ele over lvl 50-60 since u get some nice mail with spell dmg + int + mp/5 sec gear around those lvls.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 17, 2007)

^dude you should say enhancement,all you need to do is go 2h WF.Make you professions blacksmithing so you can make mooncresents dude.


----------



## Rice Ball (May 18, 2007)

Enhancement spec is real nice damage but is really annoying for raiding, a mate of mine uses a gorehowl , we normally start DPS after 3 sunders on the mob, the Shaman does Stormstrike, earth shock and then a normal swing which procs wind fury. He promptly dies due to 15k agro in a second.

Elemental spec does nice damage and is more controled.


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (May 18, 2007)

Lineage 2 is kinda better (don't flame me)


----------



## Rice Ball (May 18, 2007)

..::Dave::.. said:


> Lineage 2 is kinda better



Then feel free to make a Lineage 2 thread and post how bad WOW if in that thread instead of baiting flames in this thread.


----------



## WolfKiDD (May 18, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> ^dude you should say enhancement,all you need to do is go 2h WF.Make you professions blacksmithing so you can make mooncresents dude.





Mad Titan said:


> Enhancement spec is real nice damage but is really annoying for raiding, a mate of mine uses a gorehowl , we normally start DPS after 3 sunders on the mob, the Shaman does Stormstrike, earth shock and then a normal swing which procs wind fury. He promptly dies due to 15k agro in a second.
> 
> Elemental spec does nice damage and is more controled.



Thats what i mean, the aggro is crazy! i even if i do NO earth shock after the SS i still gain so much aggro i have to run around for a bit while the tank gets the aggro back..otherwise i will die in 1 to 3 shots of a boss.

2h just doesnt go with me, normalyl i run around my enemy when i attack and with DW i hit fast enough to see if im facing the right direction or not but with 2H it takes ages to hit something and (specially against rogues) i will get shredded before my WF procs... 

but hehe when they DO proc... no chance... 
ill think about it though, i ran mara back at lvl 45 and won a roll from that bit alligator for the axe he drops and i have it in my bank. im gonna have to get a shitload of attack powert to make my shamanistic rage work properly  though.... hope that when i run BRD ill get some decent drops...

hah i used to think locks were hard but now my friend has soulfire and thew.... they just got harder... if i dont position my USELESS tremor totem right ill get seducted and pyroblasted and the rest of my health will get eaten by the dots... i WILL have to either spec resto or ele since it seems every we shamans must be the only class without aggro reducing skills... or at least the only burst dmg class without it... i mean come on you seen the mage's invisibility?


----------



## Na- (May 18, 2007)

Shamans are nice hybrids no doubt, But i've been playing WoW For close to 2½ years now, and shamans have been pretty much the same all over.
Enhancement shamans are always useless. Unless leveling...
But an Enhancement shaman offers Melee Damage that can easily be outdone by a warrior and a rogue, and less survivability than the both others.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 18, 2007)

Enhancement needs a lil buff.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 18, 2007)

Omg this pvpmovie owns

Its a Retribution Paladin that crits 4k and 2k(SoC)...its crazy man


----------



## little nin (May 18, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> Omg this pvpmovie owns
> 
> Its a Retribution Paladin that crits 4k and 2k(SoC)...its crazy man



pure gold XD


----------



## WolfKiDD (May 18, 2007)

lol wtf! hahaha


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2007)

i'm new to the game..i just started a few mintues ago..if you all have any survival tips i'd be thankful


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 18, 2007)

u on a Pve or PvP server?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2007)

i think pvp


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 19, 2007)

What class are you?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2007)

i'm a human Warrior


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 19, 2007)

Well since your on a pvp server and your lookign for surviability right?Make your warrior a Arms/fury warrior for pvp.Its also a good surviability


----------



## Coldbid (May 19, 2007)

I use to play WoW but quit, got boring for me once I hit 70
Had a feral druid on realm runetotem named Sko if anyone knows me =P I was an god back in the day =D


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2007)

Furion31 said:


> I use to play WoW but quit, got boring for me once I hit 70
> Had a feral druid on realm runetotem named Sko if anyone knows me =P I was an god back in the day =D



get off my internets

just kidding how long it took you to get that strong



Ballistik said:


> Well since your on a pvp server and your lookign for surviability right?Make your warrior a Arms/fury warrior for pvp.Its also a good surviability



ok thanks


----------



## little nin (May 20, 2007)

ive started a new character! my druid is getting boring  playing with like 2 RL friends 

BE mage on a pvp server, fire / arcane right?

lvl 20 atm!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 20, 2007)

NO FIRE/FROST F00


----------



## little nin (May 20, 2007)

ive never heared of anyone saying that's a good mix


----------



## WolfKiDD (May 20, 2007)

ARCANE MISSILES FTW!!! pew pew pew pew


----------



## Crowe (May 20, 2007)

Fire/frost is a good spec when you have 800+ unbuffed spell dmg.
Start with fire or frost, dont start mixing so early. You can easily lvl with aoe farming when you learn it - mana shield, run around with frost armor and mobs hitting you, cone of cold, frost nova, run away as far as possible, blizzard, blizzard a little bit closer to you etc, then aoe the rest that ain't dead and tada 2k xp +


----------



## WolfKiDD (May 20, 2007)

i would go full arcane...


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (May 20, 2007)

Mmmmm I have a 70 Orc Warrior, 60 Epic'd shaman (need to level this scrub.) and a 62 Human Warrior (I love this one so much)


----------



## Rice Ball (May 21, 2007)

For leveling mages are strong pretty much whatever spec they go.

Ice seems the best for leveling off hand, but its based on chance rather than pure damage (like fire) arcane has some handy spells for leveling but isn't as good as the others imho.

to be honest i stopped at 45, so i can't really say beyond that.


----------



## WolfKiDD (May 21, 2007)

Mages are so imba it makes me puke. Where rogues do crazy dmg hand to hand mages to crazy dmg in the ranged sector....
some pyro mage on pvp (lvl 49 bracket ) managed to kill me 5 times, all of which he either criticalled a fireball for 800dmg or fainted a poly and made me waste my earth shock which ended up with me being hit but a 2k crit pyro blast.

he was so twinked out my eyes hurt to look at how shiny he was.
then again i wasnt applaying myslf to the game anyway... was just doing SHAMIKAZI runs to the flag and hope to make it half way to my own base


----------



## General Mustang (May 21, 2007)

^ Twinks in BG are annoying, they seem to come out of nowhere, and kill you in like 2 hits. At least thats what it seems like for a lot of my characters


----------



## Stumpy (May 21, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> ^ Twinks in BG are annoying, they seem to come out of nowhere, and kill you in like 2 hits. At least thats what it seems like for a lot of my characters


Yeah... that's the point...


----------



## Rice Ball (May 22, 2007)

I have a 39 twinked lock 
very fun to play, lasts ages and can take on 2 or 3 people at once.

twinking is going to be balanced soon, twinks will be paired with other twinks.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 22, 2007)

Yes locks are indeed a lot of fun to play with, but just be warned you will hate the dreadsteed q!, i got it at lvl 60 but couldn't be arsed to finish it , but i'm approaching 70 soon (68 right now) , so for the flying mount i will have to do it .


----------



## Draffut (May 22, 2007)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Yes locks are indeed a lot of fun to play with, but just be warned you will hate the dreadsteed q!, i got it at lvl 60 but couldn't be arsed to finish it , but i'm approaching 70 soon (68 right now) , so for the flying mount i will have to do it .



That reminds me, i need to go finish my Doomguard quest if i start playing again.  I stopped before because everyone refused to do the demon parts of DM east.  Now I should be able to solo the crap.


----------



## Crowe (May 22, 2007)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Yes locks are indeed a lot of fun to play with, but just be warned you will hate the dreadsteed q!, i got it at lvl 60 but couldn't be arsed to finish it , but i'm approaching 70 soon (68 right now) , so for the flying mount i will have to do it .


The mats of the thngs needed in that quest is almost more expensive then just buying the riding skill/mount. I added up everything and it was maybe 20g less then what buying riding skill from a normal trainer would cost and unless you have a friend who got those three items that is required, you'll have to do some quests there too.


----------



## General Mustang (May 22, 2007)

Can a EU player tell me what is in there "realmlist" file in the WoW folder. Go to My Computer, click on "C:" then go to "Program Files" scroll down to "World of Warcraft" and "Realmlist is there"...I've been playing on my friends EU account from the US and it won't let me connect so I figure thats the problem.

The patch 2.1 reset it and now it says:
set realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com 
set patchlist us.version.worldofwarcraft.com

When I change it to what it was, it doesn't work.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 22, 2007)

^This is not a rickroll..lol

Its just a full gladiter warrior.Warriors pvp movies are starting to become more like rogue pvp movies.The only rogue pvp movies i like is grim's.


----------



## WolfKiDD (May 23, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> Can a EU player tell me what is in there "realmlist" file in the WoW folder. Go to My Computer, click on "C:" then go to "Program Files" scroll down to "World of Warcraft" and "Realmlist is there"...I've been playing on my friends EU account from the US and it won't let me connect so I figure thats the problem.
> 
> The patch 2.1 reset it and now it says:
> set realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
> ...



You need to have the eu version and have the eu patches i think

DDDAAAAAMN!!!! are the addon sites slow or is it just me?? most of my addons dont work and ive beent trying to find their updates or alternatives and its taking me aaages!!


----------



## General Mustang (May 23, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> You need to have the eu version and have the eu patches i think
> 
> DDDAAAAAMN!!!! are the addon sites slow or is it just me?? most of my addons dont work and ive beent trying to find their updates or alternatives and its taking me aaages!!



I've been playing off the US version for a while now, all I had to do is change the realmlist to EU instead of US, its being dumb now


----------



## little nin (May 23, 2007)

i die loads on my mage 

FUCK EPIC FLIGHT FORM 


WTF IS CONNECTION ERROR?!?!?!?!


----------



## General Mustang (May 23, 2007)

Turns out I couldn't get on WoW because most of the EU realms were down because of the patch. All fixed.

Now: Anyone play on the EU realm: Alonsus? Horde side


----------



## Razgriez (May 24, 2007)

Gotta love major content patches.

They always seem to screw something up.


----------



## Rice Ball (May 24, 2007)

up to an unbuffed 850 shadow damage now on priest.

Doing half of karaz tonight, should be interesting to see the changes. Aran, Curator nerfed etc.


----------



## Crowe (May 24, 2007)

Mad Titan said:


> up to an unbuffed 850 shadow damage now on priest.
> 
> Doing half of karaz tonight, should be interesting to see the changes. Aran, Curator nerfed etc.


nice. Shadowweave set? 

We currently have 3 groups and an alt group successfully raiding Kara. I've been in Kara two or three times, I just can't handle sitting still for so long. It was cool back in the days where I would borrow my friends warlock, which was insanely overgeared, and do nax etc with his guild, the drops there were better then the pvp set afaik. You could take out your frustration in Tyr's hand / Sorrowhill / Silithus and god did I love world pvp, with pve gear. Now...god, if you pve for the drops, you should stop already. Which I did. It's fun to have the "first down" in server etc but it gets boring when the rewards isn't that hot.


- This patch : 
Screwed up my soul link / pet bonus with mount 
"Dead" people being selectable and that sometimes it bugs and people seem to have half their health while they instead are dead. gg in arena.
My lovable iceblock on my mage...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 24, 2007)

^ serenity now did another bombing.


----------



## Rice Ball (May 25, 2007)

pek the villain said:
			
		

> nice. Shadowweave set?



Yeah i respeced to Shadowweave tailoring this patch.


I'm pretty poor at PvP  Been thinking about joining a guide 5 man team, they apparently like Shadowpriests as dispellers in pvp. To be honest i'm clueless 

There was some weird changes, we were messing around with the new factions, a mate of mine took a day of work grinding the materials so we could be the first guild to kill the new bird boss 

Was an interesting fight, he drops BoE blues every time!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 26, 2007)

anyone see the mage pvp video drifting?


----------



## little nin (May 27, 2007)

Mad Titan said:


> Yeah i respeced to Shadowweave tailoring this patch.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty poor at PvP  Been thinking about joining a guide 5 man team, they apparently like Shadowpriests as dispellers in pvp. To be honest i'm clueless
> ...



you should try pvp man, shadows are great at it, do you have like 3 dots or something? and then that vampiric thing and shadow blast and someone could be almost dead? O_o

ofc they wouldn't kill my druid because of his survivability , takes about 5 normal horde to get him down .

i'm the only uechi in europe  (the other BE mage is me too )


i'm working on the pvp belt atm, and going dark portal for dungeon pantalons , also trying to get my rep up to get a the lower city trinket, seems to be the one all healers use


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 31, 2007)

pvp is awesome.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 1, 2007)

Cannot believe I'm going to say this but......

My Co workers got me hooked again on WoW! So I will be playing on the Malfurion and most likely will be a Holy Priest or a warlock.

=0:amazed


----------



## WolfKiDD (Jun 1, 2007)

Why does noone play on sunstrider? the buggiest and most ruthless pvp server? >.<


----------



## leetlegit (Jun 1, 2007)

I was/AM still maybe addicted to WoW. I am suffering from the withdrawl. It is a huge game, lots to do and requires lots of time.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 1, 2007)

schools almost over! what does that mean? Ill be able to play WoW!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 2, 2007)

wow Nothing to talk about????


----------



## WolfKiDD (Jun 2, 2007)

Holidays is a nono for me, gonna go visit fammo so gonna leave my acc offline for sometime...
hope to reach lvl 60... and even 70 soon so i can get started with the race for a armored dragon 
Season 2 is starting... proble will be lvl 70 by Season 3... anyone on the Blackout battle-group watch out! lol joking... i don't see myself being top 20 or whatever u need to be to get the top rewards...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2007)

I decided to be a full holy spec priest!


----------



## WolfKiDD (Jun 3, 2007)

Decide to play on Sunstrider Alliance side too! we need a good healer if we're to try instances at lvl 70


----------



## little nin (Jun 3, 2007)

im fuckin angry, joined my guild today, only druid, another joined a few hours later, i go steamvaults, and guild goes kara about an hour later, next thing i know they do chess event and the other druid just got to walk in and collect some healin boots without them even telling me to come wait outside for drops


----------



## WolfKiDD (Jun 3, 2007)

.Pissed.
.Talk about selfish ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 4, 2007)

How's it going guys, since it's summer for me now I'm planning to get back into WoW. This time around I'm going to go full PvP as a Warrior or Hunter. I have a bit of a background on how to play a Warrior, but I know nothing about Hunters.

I am aware that the BM tree would be the most desirable for leveling, but does anyone have a definite talent build on what is the best BM spec?

Also, if I were to raid and whatnot, what is the best attack cycle to maximize my DPS and what's the best raiding spec as well?

Thank you.


----------



## little nin (Jun 4, 2007)

i know nothing about hunters 

summer time?!?!?! WoW is a nono like wolf, holiiiiiiiiiiiidaaaaaaaay babayyyyyyyy


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 4, 2007)

lol, what holiday?


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jun 4, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> How's it going guys, since it's summer for me now I'm planning to get back into WoW. This time around I'm going to go full PvP as a Warrior or Hunter. I have a bit of a background on how to play a Warrior, but I know nothing about Hunters.
> 
> I am aware that the BM tree would be the most desirable for leveling, but does anyone have a definite talent build on what is the best BM spec?
> 
> ...



Im not telling you your build because that means your playing my character, not yours  As far as hunter raiding spec goes though...the only one you wantt o be thinking of is survival.

People will be telling you that you need to be MM to crank out the max DPS but thats only a half truth. Survival hunters provide far more group wise than any other tree, Trueshot Aura gives at max 125 RAP to four people but Expose Weakness gives + 15% of your agility to everyone attacking that target. now, considering no self respecting SV hunter would go into a raid without 700 agi, thats a lorra extra DPS raid-wide, couple that with a 30% crit chance you have something mighty.

SV is also awesome for 5 mans, with a bit of skill and a lil luck, i could CC an entire 5 man pull  Of course...other people will fuck up my traps, then blame me for it, but meh


----------



## Crowe (Jun 4, 2007)

God I hate druids. I was grinding with my warrior and a druids that have been helping me kill some of the mobs, and I helped him suddenly attacks me... I rarely eat/bandage when I grind so I had like 10% of my health left when he attacked me, I luckily had a pot and managed to kill him ( me got my two first epix weapons), he then comes attacking me every single time when I'm low on hp and he runs away as soon as he loses some health. I killed him 7 times I believe and he killed me 4, mobs killed me 3. We both could've probably gotten 45k xp+ during the time we we're fighting but meh... what a fucker...

He ressed at the gy and was gone for some time. I logged out at the place and kept logging in to see whether he was there or not. Got him 8 more times before I got tired and left.

Level 41 fury warrior with more gold then my 2x70s together


----------



## little nin (Jun 4, 2007)

druids are teh sex!!!!!!!

i love my healing druid 

horde can't even kill me, unless they have epixx n shit n moongoose, god i hate that, no1 can usually gank me, takes about 4 - 5 to take me down, i wish i could DD


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jun 4, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> God I hate druids. I was grinding with my warrior and a druids that have been helping me kill some of the mobs, and I helped him suddenly attacks me... I rarely eat/bandage when I grind so I had like 10% of my health left when he attacked me, I luckily had a pot and managed to kill him ( me got my two first epix weapons), he then comes attacking me every single time when I'm low on hp and he runs away as soon as he loses some health. I killed him 7 times I believe and he killed me 4, mobs killed me 3. We both could've probably gotten 45k xp+ during the time we we're fighting but meh... what a fucker...
> 
> He ressed at the gy and was gone for some time. I logged out at the place and kept logging in to see whether he was there or not. Got him 8 more times before I got tired and left.
> 
> Level 41 fury warrior with more gold then my 2x70s together



Always wondered what play on a pvp server would be like, guess that answers my question!

I know you mean about druids though. On my 2v2 arena team my friend was kileld after we took out one of theirs and it was just me and the druid. Now, as a SV hunter I shouldnt really have any trouble 1v1, but the annoying thing was while he was CCd in a freeze trap/Scatter/Wyvern he was somehow healing himself. Never been a druid so I don't know how that works but it was damn annoying.

Still won in the end but guh


----------



## WolfKiDD (Jun 5, 2007)

PvP server is the most nerver racking type! >.<
You feel good and everything when you find a easy prey and batter him but if you're not careful the cavarly will come and they will make you pay dearly by corpse camping you till you either rezz at the spirit healer or  wait for you to get bored and log out (which is what i do)... ill just play on an Alt till i think they've gone.

On my server the horde are outnumbered (thank god) but if you ever come please join the horde so if i ever find you i can corpse camp you


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jun 5, 2007)

A question to my fellow Hordies:


You do knowthat to win Eye of the Storm, you will need to occasionally capture some of the towers don't you?


----------



## little nin (Jun 8, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> Always wondered what play on a pvp server would be like, guess that answers my question!
> 
> I know you mean about druids though. On my 2v2 arena team my friend was kileld after we took out one of theirs and it was just me and the druid. Now, as a SV hunter I shouldnt really have any trouble 1v1, *but the annoying thing was while he was CCd in a freeze trap/Scatter/Wyvern he was somehow healing himself*. Never been a druid so I don't know how that works but it was damn annoying.
> 
> Still won in the end but guh



if he was in bear form, he couldve activated a spell to convert rage into health maybe before he got trapped, other than that i dont know, if he was in NE form then he wouldve activated lifebloom or something, slow healing spell then 1 bigger heal after 6 seconds, but i'm gonna go for the rage into health thing XD


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 9, 2007)

little nin....lol healbot.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 10, 2007)

Been looking into arena.
Hate to admit it but Shadow priests are useless in 2v2 and 3v3.
Have got myself a nice 5v5 team tho.(Paladin, Warlock, Warlock, Priest, Arms Warrior)


----------



## Birkin (Jun 10, 2007)

What can I say? Warlocks are made of win. I stopped months ago though. Does anyone play or did play on Bloodfeather?


----------



## little nin (Jun 10, 2007)

paladins are healbots man, they're shit imo, unless they're epic 

i was schocked, got farmed by horde in wsg, im resto and was actually at the top of the dmg meters on ally O_O that pretty much shows how crap we we're, i was in some feral gear but still


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 10, 2007)

cuz your alliance, horde ftw


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2007)

its a pretty good pvp movie,im starting to hate warrior pvp movies though.


----------



## little nin (Jun 13, 2007)

playin on my BE mage, alliance have too many fucking gay twinks >_>


----------



## illusion (Jun 15, 2007)

Season 2 arena gear comes out this tuesday, can't wait.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 17, 2007)

Patch notes for 2.2 leaked onto Shaman forums.


----------



## Revan (Jun 17, 2007)

little nin said:


> playin on my BE mage, alliance have too many fucking gay twinks >_>



Agreed,i was on my BE Hunter on Moonglade,and damn their whole team existed from twinks...>.< They are fricking annoying,especialy the lv 19 rogues with sap !


----------



## Carnith (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm not one to post alot on forums, I more or less just browse, but I felt like I should post this

 *Contains strong language*

Also twinks, as much as I hate them, as legit according to Blizzard, so really all I've heard from people, who A) support twinks or B) don't care about twinks, is "twink or gtfo, it's their gold, whats stopping you from making a twink yourself?"

Personally, I don't find that statement accurate because not everyone has that high level and sometimes people make alts who are on a different server than said high level disallowing them from twinking.

:/ It's really a gray area with twinks.


----------



## ghatd (Jun 19, 2007)

WTF is anybody else having trouble with WOW today all my characters are gone and so is my server Illidan. I'm so pissed if your having the same problems tell me so I know my account isn't the only one.


----------



## MikoWolf (Jun 20, 2007)

dude, its called server reset day or whatever. each tuesdaynight over to wednesday they reset the servers and update them if needed. thats why some servers arnt online and some are..


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 20, 2007)

ghatd said:


> WTF is anybody else having trouble with WOW today all my characters are gone and so is my server Illidan. I'm so pissed if your having the same problems tell me so I know my account isn't the only one.



Illidan is a legendary server.People go tehre because of <Serenity Now>


----------



## Fenix (Jun 20, 2007)

Weezy said:


> Illidan is a legendary server.People go tehre because of <Serenity Now>



Illidan is far from legendary

New kids these days don't even know about Serenity Now and their little party with the funeral folks


----------



## Carnith (Jun 20, 2007)

Wasn't Serenity now the guild that disrupted the online funeral for someone who died ingame?


----------



## Toad Hermit (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello Tharrrr  

Shadow priest here xD


----------



## WolfKiDD (Jun 23, 2007)

Lawls i watched that funeral rape on youtube. i think its sad from both sides, to have an ONLINE funeral aaand to go there and interrupt everything... but funny when you think about it.. didn't he have an IRL funeral?

priests only good for healing, pvp = underpowered (even worse than a shaman i think, because i beat them )

nearly lvl 58 btw, so Outlands is coming near... cant wait to reach lvl 70 and start the Arena PvPing... oooo gonna be so sick


----------



## Samuraii (Jun 23, 2007)

WHAT? A World or Warcraft thread, and no StarCraft??  

Well sad to say I've never played World of Warcraft... :shrooms


----------



## little nin (Jun 23, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> Lawls i watched that funeral rape on youtube. i think its sad from both sides, to have an ONLINE funeral aaand to go there and interrupt everything... but funny when you think about it.. didn't he have an IRL funeral?
> 
> priests only good for healing, pvp = underpowered (even worse than a shaman i think, because i beat them )
> 
> nearly lvl 58 btw, so Outlands is coming near... cant wait to reach lvl 70 and start the Arena PvPing... oooo gonna be so sick



priest wands take the piss out of my mage's life!  lol


i remember the old days, when druids would only be healers mainly because of the lack of gear and stuff, the days when anyone would run from a shammy, bad times!

shammy's used to pwn in pvp but now they're just normal i guess


----------



## illusion (Jun 23, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> Lawls i watched that funeral rape on youtube. i think its sad from both sides, to have an ONLINE funeral aaand to go there and interrupt everything... but funny when you think about it.. didn't he have an IRL funeral?
> 
> priests only good for healing, pvp = underpowered (even worse than a shaman i think, because i beat them )
> 
> nearly lvl 58 btw, so Outlands is coming near... cant wait to reach lvl 70 and start the Arena PvPing... oooo gonna be so sick



No way!

Shadow priests are one the best pvp classes in the game.


----------



## little nin (Jun 24, 2007)

oh yeah, my guild have been doing gruul's, got first boss down after a first encounter of wiping, the next day we got the first boss down and got gruul to 50%

the most we've got him down to has been 20% with 23 people, that time we would've had him but i think the raid healers weren't doing their jobs too well AND the tank needed healing before the silence once lol.

we have 2 kara groups, both clear it in like 2 or 3 days, prince is easy :]

and shadow priests are good, but maybe not so good in 1 on 1


----------



## WolfKiDD (Jun 24, 2007)

Heh, our guild seems to be full of people that wanna go back to pre-TBC.
yesterday we got some lvl 70s in a raid of about 20-30 and ran Molten Core, and today we ran ZG! 

Been mostly the lvl 60+ whove been doing that, took a break for like 1 week and now im the lowest level leader XD not even lvl 60 yet...

but when i get all the imba Outlands gear im gonna go PvP for the Shaman epic shoulders since on thottbot the only good shoulders i get are at about lvl 65 so i might as well have the epix shammy one...

Can't wait for Arena PvP , i should wait till Season 3 to buy anything if i ever reach lvl 70 before then so i dont waste money on outdated stuff... 
gonna have to run some kara + gruul and get some decent starter gear aswell... cant plan ahead too much though


----------



## little nin (Jun 24, 2007)

ah i remember when an old guild of mine ran ZG, a bunch of stupid fucks tbh, we wiped on last boss 

kara + gruul's ain't no run in the park, hard shit!!!! lol

you might aswell do some pvp at lvl 70 and get the some marshal gear, belt n bracers and boots if you feel to, they're nice :]


----------



## Toad Hermit (Jun 25, 2007)

In PVP Its all about the shadow priest and WL destruction baby.

Though thankgod the shaman was nerfed he was too fucking cheap.


----------



## Fulcata (Jun 25, 2007)

Anyone know if BM hunters are getting nerfed yet?
All the dps classes (Including Marks) seem to bitching about us lately, because they're not used to having to try.


----------



## little nin (Jun 25, 2007)

damn skippy

i dunno about hunts, all i know is BM is all i want for certain instances from a hunter, or else we fail


----------



## WolfKiDD (Jun 26, 2007)

Toad Hermit said:


> In PVP Its all about the shadow priest and WL destruction baby.
> 
> Though thankgod the shaman was nerfed he was too fucking cheap.



When you want to talk about cheap dont even mention shamans because that departement is clogged with rogues. damn they have to be the hardest class to beat!


----------



## illusion (Jun 27, 2007)

Another warrior pvp video, but arguably one of the best I've seen, a must watch. This player got skills.


----------



## Lost in Blue (Jun 27, 2007)

@ Vegitto: It's not an option. It's not. You get addicted to World of Warcraft no matter what you do, or what you say. To get un-addicted, the only way is to go (flagged on Norm servers) into a Contested territory twenty/thirty levels ahead of you and get ganked by EVERYONE, resisting the urge to just rez at the Spirit healer. After three days or so, you throw your computer out the window, screaming a thousand curses in pitches you didn't know your voice could reach before at the Alliance lvl 70s, laughing at you right now...'Burr! BURR!!!!'

Of course, who'd want to stop playing World of Warcraft?

And Guild Wars doesn't stand a chance. In a video viewer mail on X-play:

Noob: "I'm a veteran PC gamer, and I've decided to get into the MMORPG scene. I was wondering, should I get Neverwinter Nights, Guild Wars, or World of Warcraft? Is there a single defining factor that makes WoW better than the rest?"

X-Play: "A 'veteran PC gamer' who hasn't gotten into MMO's?... to answer your question, Neverwinter Nights isn't a MMO, and between Guild Wars and World of Warcraft(sarcastic pause to marvel at the noobishness of this video viewer mail sender)...it'd be World of Warcraft. And if anyone knew what makes WoW so fun, we'd have a thousand different companies scavenging for a team that would make it."


----------



## OrcShinsen (Jun 27, 2007)

Shamans FTW!
Rogues...blech. GOD I hate rogues.


----------



## -OZN- (Jun 28, 2007)

hemm...I'm a rogue lvl 66, and I had a question can anyone plz help me to grow in lock pick? I'm at lvl 166, but I don't konw where to go for make my skill greater,it's true that the trainer can tell me where to go, but I'm asking to you if exist a way to make this faste


----------



## WolfKiDD (Jun 30, 2007)

My rogue mate went badlands and pickpocketed these certain mobs to get lockboxes.


----------



## -OZN- (Jun 30, 2007)

thx mate


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 1, 2007)

Dinged 61 last night.  Outlands is great.  Gryphoning sucks, especially near Hellfire Citadel. What really is pissing me off, is that I can't finish instances.  I ran Hellfire Ramparts four times and haven't been able to beat the last boss or even get up to it.  Or you run into the person that once they get there drop they leave.  Or the healers/tanks when they suck, they start bitching the whole time and then everyone leaves.

Other then above, I am liking Outlands a lot.


----------



## illusion (Jul 2, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Dinged 61 last night.  Outlands is great.  Gryphoning sucks, especially near Hellfire Citadel. What really is pissing me off, is that I can't finish instances.  I ran Hellfire Ramparts four times and haven't been able to beat the last boss or even get up to it.  Or you run into the person that once they get there drop they leave.  Or the healers/tanks when they suck, they start bitching the whole time and then everyone leaves.
> 
> Other then above, I am liking Outlands a lot.



Gratz on 61, bro.

What are you anyway? Sounds like a dps from your post, I'm gonna assume hunter. 

If it is a hunter, nice, I have a hard time against BM huters (me being a warrior).


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 2, 2007)

I haven't really played WoW too much. I got the expansion the day it came out at midnight, and I got to 70 in like a week, then I seriously just got bored out of nowhere.  

Though I do log in sometimes and mess around on alts for 30 mins or so. My 70 still isn't even attuned to Kara, hell I still have MC/ZG gear.  


btw I'm a Hunter, lots of the mail from the quests leveling up were freakin' Shaman caster gear.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 2, 2007)

illusion said:


> Gratz on 61, bro.
> 
> What are you anyway? Sounds like a dps from your post, I'm gonna assume hunter.
> 
> If it is a hunter, nice, I have a hard time against BM huters (me being a warrior).



Yeah, I am a hunter.  Warriors are a tough fight for me.  Its all about who gets the first blow.  If warriors get the first blow, hunters are in a tough spot.  If hunter's get the first blow, vice versa.  Going BM really is the only way for hunter's to defeat warlocks and warriors.




Minster said:


> I haven't really played WoW too much. I got the expansion the day it came out at midnight, and I got to 70 in like a week, then I seriously just got bored out of nowhere.
> 
> Though I do log in sometimes and mess around on alts for 30 mins or so. My 70 still isn't even attuned to Kara, hell I still have MC/ZG gear.
> 
> ...


 
Shame on you! XD

70 you get loads of gear plus arena!


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 2, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Yeah, I am a hunter.  Warriors are a tough fight for me.  Its all about who gets the first blow.  If warriors get the first blow, hunters are in a tough spot.  If hunter's get the first blow, vice versa.  Going BM really is the only way for hunter's to defeat warlocks and warriors.



I was BM ever since the expansion came out, I intended it only for leveling to 70, but I did an instance at 70 with my friend who is also a Hunter, and I out damaged him by over 100k damage, and he had better gear than I did. I dunno if he just sucks or what. He was marks spec'd btw. BM ftw


----------



## illusion (Jul 2, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Yeah, I am a hunter.  Warriors are a tough fight for me.  Its all about who gets the first blow.  If warriors get the first blow, hunters are in a tough spot.  If hunter's get the first blow, vice versa.  Going BM really is the only way for hunter's to defeat warlocks and warriors.



True.



> Shame on you! XD
> 
> 70 you get loads of gear plus arena!



I'm saving up for the season 2 gladiator axe, I want to get the gladiator pants so bad, but I have to be patient. That weapon is worth the wait.  

Or I might just do more heroics, so I can make deep thunder, I guess what ever comes first. I'm a dps warrior, so it's kind of hard to get into heroic groups because I provide no CC.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 2, 2007)

illusion said:


> I'm saving up for the season 2 gladiator axe, I want to get the gladiator pants so bad, but I have to be patient. That weapon is worth the wait.



Arena gear stats look nice the one problem that I have is it looks exactly like the tier sets.  For instance hunters, the Season 2 Spaulders look like the Riftstalkers so it fools me out when I though they were Riftstalkers.  But still those should pieces are hot.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 2, 2007)

So.... now that my warlock has been frozen for 3 months cuase I am in iraq, I no longer need it.  anyone want one?


----------



## illusion (Jul 3, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Arena gear stats look nice the one problem that I have is it looks exactly like the tier sets.  For instance hunters, the Season 2 Spaulders look like the Riftstalkers so it fools me out when I though they were Riftstalkers.  But still those should pieces are hot.



Yeah, the blizz designer team wasn't very original when it came to arena gear. The season 1 gear is teir 4, just a different color and the season 2 gear is teir 5 just a diffeent color.


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Jul 3, 2007)

bah warlocks my HoTs > Warlocks DoTs hell even a Shadow Priests DoTs god it's good to be a resto druid.


----------



## Fulcata (Jul 3, 2007)

Itachi Pwnz All said:


> bah warlocks my HoTs > Warlocks DoTs hell even a Shadow Priests DoTs god it's good to be a resto druid.



-Kick, Gouge, Backstab, Sinister Strike, Eviscerate-
Dead druid.


----------



## Fulcata (Jul 3, 2007)

I finnally got all me twink gear excpt for Feet of the Lynx and Assassin's Blade/PvP rewards.
Now just gotta grind one more level.
Wooo

PS:I'm broke as hell now, rofl


----------



## little nin (Jul 3, 2007)

Fulcata said:


> -Kick, Gouge, Backstab, Sinister Strike, Eviscerate-
> Dead druid.



you do understand that resto druids have the best HoT's in the game, kick does nothing as we dont cast them, rejuv, lifebloom x2 and my health goes down a little bit then swiftmend and re lifebloom, only a epic rogue with moongoose can pwn my ass.

MS warriors, fuckin hate em, they can actually take me down 1 on 1 

warlocks n shadow priests have no chance at all to kill a resto druid btw, only thing about bein a resto druid is that our only protection is another player  

can anyone give me some gruul tips? i honestly think we just need another resto to help keep tanks alive and what goes better on gruul? melee or ranged dps?


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Jul 3, 2007)

Fulcata said:


> -Kick, Gouge, Backstab, Sinister Strike, Eviscerate-
> Dead druid.



Sorry I wish that could actually happen but, lets put like this a Rogue once got me down to 20% health I put 2 lifeblooms on me and a rejuv but, yeah Gruul's a tough cookie and it's better to have Ranged DPS than Melee


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 3, 2007)

Fulcata said:


> -Kick, Gouge, Backstab, Sinister Strike, Eviscerate-
> Dead druid.



freezing trap, wing clip, concussion shot, steady shot...dead rogue.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 3, 2007)

Yo sup Hokage Naruto.

Hows your hunter

This thread is dying


----------



## little nin (Jul 3, 2007)

Itachi Pwnz All said:


> Sorry I wish that could actually happen but, lets put like this a Rogue once got me down to 20% health I put 2 lifeblooms on me and a rejuv but, yeah Gruul's a tough cookie and it's better to have Ranged DPS than Melee



hmm i thought so, most we've got him down to was 12% and i wasn't there, then like yesterday or 2 days ago o/w it was about %20

we have great hunters, but pretty much all our mages are poorly geared and lack epics, our locks are pretty much the same, and we only have like 2 that can be called active lol, we have LOADS of dps warriors >_> great gear on em all and our rogues are good. in raid we only have 2 hunters and 3 mages, i'm guessin this is why we're not gettin gruul most of the time maybe.

we have 3 pala's 3 priests and me healing, but being the druid i have to try to stack HoT's on the MT and the 2nd tank, and for some reason whenever the MT looks like he needs a heal it's like i'm the only one paying attention! >_<

gnna have to look up some gruul tactics >_>


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jul 4, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> freezing trap, wing clip, concussion shot, steady shot...dead rogue.



Thats a very poor rogue


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 4, 2007)

I got a flurry axe on my level 42 Fury Warrior


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Jul 4, 2007)

<_< Moonfire Moonfire Moonfire Moonfire Moonfire, dead anyone


----------



## Draffut (Jul 4, 2007)

I jsut caught the few recent posts, but if people are actually having isues with Gruul, please tel me he has been buffed in the last couple months since i stopped playing.  cause he was a joke after they nerfed him.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jul 4, 2007)

Draffut said:


> I jsut caught the few recent posts, but if people are actually having isues with Gruul, please tel me he has been buffed in the last couple months since i stopped playing.  cause he was a joke after they nerfed him.



Because your so great, yada yada yada.

Boast about curing cancer, not downing a raid boss.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jul 4, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> Yo sup Hokage Naruto.
> 
> Hows your hunter
> 
> This thread is dying



Believe and anything could happen. This thread will survive. GO PALADINS!!


----------



## Draffut (Jul 4, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> Because your so great, yada yada yada.
> 
> Boast about curing cancer, not downing a raid boss.



First off, why would I boast abotu a game I havt played in like 3 months.

Second off, I would be boasting about where I was in other harder raids if I was going to boast at all.

Third off, I was being compeltely serious.  Gruul was made into a joke when they made his shatter do pitiful damage.  If they seriously rebuffed him, I could seewhy you gus might be having problems.  I havn;t played in 2-3 months,so I dont know if they did or not.


----------



## illusion (Jul 5, 2007)

Draffut said:


> First off, why would I boast abotu a game I havt played in like 3 months.
> 
> Second off, I would be boasting about where I was in other harder raids if I was going to boast at all.
> 
> Third off, I was being compeltely serious.  Gruul was made into a joke when they made his shatter do pitiful damage.  If they seriously rebuffed him, I could seewhy you gus might be having problems.  I havn;t played in 2-3 months,so I dont know if they did or not.



Bro, it's because you come across as being arrogant. Some people have a hard time with certain bosses, so instead of coming on here telling people how easy it is for you, why not give some advice and help out some people who aren't as far along in the game as you?


----------



## Draffut (Jul 5, 2007)

You want to know why you can't beat him.  Fury warriors blow in general (PvE) and are even worse then normal in Gruul.  You need to DPS as fast as possible, and dont stand up each other butts during shatters.  Shatters used to do around twice as much damage, and were stupidly deadly.  they made the encounter what it was.  now they are just an inconvience.

He is fairly strait forward DPS fight now.  I dont know how much advice I can give.  Now if you are having problems on Magtheridon, I wrestled that beast (As our main warlock) for a while, and I am full of tips on that.  Only know alittle abotu SSL though, as i stopped playign after we were 4 bosses in (And we had MAJOR issues with Hydroxsis after they buffed him)


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 5, 2007)

i was tinking bout getting wow how good is it really? and are rogue characters any good?


----------



## WolfKiDD (Jul 5, 2007)

lavi69 said:


> i was tinking bout getting wow how good is it really? and are rogue characters any good?



Rogues are ezmode m8. there are plenty of mode diverse classes to play as. i only know of shamans, and they are currently somehwat underpowered, but the game is a rock paper scissors style so any class has its anti class.

Instead of being a main damage dealer why not try healing? at higher levels its really fun because you have to keep your heads up for threat, overhealing, mana and stuff so that your team can survive. as a rogue its plainly crazy damage... kinda plain...


----------



## illusion (Jul 5, 2007)

Draffut said:


> You want to know why you can't beat him.  Fury warriors blow in general (PvE) and are even worse then normal in Gruul.  You need to DPS as fast as possible, and dont stand up each other butts during shatters.  Shatters used to do around twice as much damage, and were stupidly deadly.  they made the encounter what it was.  now they are just an inconvience.



That's some good advice but, I know some damn good dps warriors who can out damage rogues and mages. I come in second in dps for Kara (second to a rogue who has two swords with 91 dps per second). I don't come in second all the time, but where I shine is tank and spank, I can just hit recklesness and spam execute, when bosss is at 10 percent (that's where I put up some huge dps numbers).

The problem is I have no threat reduction, so I can't really go all out during the fight but, I can still hold my own with dps, although you may be right about dps warriors.

Only problem is, I wanna be there for Gruul too. 



> He is fairly strait forward DPS fight now.  I dont know how much advice I can give.  Now if you are having problems on Magtheridon, I wrestled that beast (As our main warlock) for a while, and I am full of tips on that.  Only know alittle abotu SSL though, as i stopped playign after we were 4 bosses in (And we had MAJOR issues with Hydroxsis after they buffed him)



We're having trouble with King, I think we're pulling it wrong, you got any advice on this? Another problem we're having is we have around 15 geared people and the rest are meh. We're trying to get 2 Kara runs going but, the leaders don't wanna split up the A group (which IMO is dumb).


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jul 5, 2007)

lavi69 said:


> i was tinking bout getting wow how good is it really? and are rogue characters any good?



If you are going to pick up WoW i would suggest one thing.

Stay away from forums.

I enjoyed the game so much more when i wasnt reading about dps charts and class imbalances and time sinks, rep grinds and the like.


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Jul 5, 2007)

gruul is dps fight people think their ready when their not thats probably it


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jul 5, 2007)

Check the sig, found it on a website somewhere and nearly choked


----------



## Draffut (Jul 6, 2007)

illusion said:


> That's some good advice but, I know some damn good dps warriors who can out damage rogues and mages. I come in second in dps for Kara (second to a rogue who has two swords with 91 dps per second). I don't come in second all the time, but where I shine is tank and spank, I can just hit recklesness and spam execute, when bosss is at 10 percent (that's where I put up some huge dps numbers).
> 
> The problem is I have no threat reduction, so I can't really go all out during the fight but, I can still hold my own with dps, although you may be right about dps warriors.
> 
> Only problem is, I wanna be there for Gruul too.



That is wy melee havfe so many issues, threat.  Becuase of his hateful strike that hits the person with the second highest amount of threat in his range, you can't go nuts.  The offtank just cannot generate that fast.  But range on the otehr hand, should have no problems not pulling with the rediculous amount of rage your MT should be recieving.





> We're having trouble with King, I think we're pulling it wrong, you got any advice on this? Another problem we're having is we have around 15 geared people and the rest are meh. We're trying to get 2 Kara runs going but, the leaders don't wanna split up the A group (which IMO is dumb).



First let me know how you are pulling him. =)

IIRC (It's been a while) We had our mage pull at max range, the fire guy.  Immedaitly after, disracting shot Maulgar onto your MT.  anouther hunter should be able to grab the shaman.  THe other two are easy to grab.

Kill order: Priest, Warlock, Mage, Shaman, Maulgar.  After the warlcok is dead, all melee go to maulgar while ranged finish off the otehr two.  If Maulgar dies before the other two, you have way to much Melee DPS for Gruul.

Tank the mage with you mage, hunters can handle the shaman, your offtank can do Blindeye, anouther warrior who doesn't suck can do the Warlock.  just remember, try and tank the warlock with his pets as much as possible. KEEP THEM HEALED.  Only stop healing the Felhounds he summons if he is summoning anouther one.  and use your warrior for the few seconds of transition.

Thats about it.  If you are standing in the middle of his room, facing the enterance (you came in) They should be like this:

Maulgar at the enterance.  Blindeye to his right, between the two hallways, Shaman down by the exit.  Warlock where you pulled them all from.  Mage between Warlock and Maulgar.

And never get  in melee range of the mage.  His fire blast will eat your face before you can shit yourself.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 6, 2007)

Someone! Please tell me you play on Bloodfeather!


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Jul 6, 2007)

Ysera PVE lvl 70 Druid Marzhul hit me up one day I'll heal you in PVP =D


----------



## Draffut (Jul 6, 2007)

Thumbkinchan, Cenarius server, lvl 70 warlock.

Havn't played in 3 months, but found there is a way for me to et a connetion here in Iraq.  May be playing again within a week.  Not I just got to see if I was GKicked in my absense....

If not, my guild just got Lady Vashj, so it should be interesting.


----------



## illusion (Jul 6, 2007)

Draffut said:


> That is wy melee havfe so many issues, threat.  Becuase of his hateful strike that hits the person with the second highest amount of threat in his range, you can't go nuts.  The offtank just cannot generate that fast.  But range on the otehr hand, should have no problems not pulling with the rediculous amount of rage your MT should be recieving.



Damn, you're right, I guess I'd be hurting the team if I'm there.  





> First let me know how you are pulling him. =)
> 
> IIRC (It's been a while) We had our mage pull at max range, the fire guy.  Immedaitly after, disracting shot Maulgar onto your MT.  anouther hunter should be able to grab the shaman.  THe other two are easy to grab.
> 
> ...



That's some great advice, we wiped because of that mage the first few times, then adjusted. We used our locks to banish felhounds, is this a good idea? It seems our problem is our mages, we had one who wasn't very geared and one without vent (I know, pathetic, but it was our first try so atleast it was a good experience).

Wow, your guild downed Vashj? You guys must be one of the top guilds on your server. I'm on a low pop pvp server (Lethon), I think we have 4 guilds who downed Mag (that's including horde). We're really far behind.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 7, 2007)

illusion said:


> Bro, it's because you come across as being arrogant. Some people have a hard time with certain bosses, so instead of coming on here telling people how easy it is for you, why not give some advice and help out some people who aren't as far along in the game as you?



He's a warlock...everything is EZ for him.  The only challenge for a 'lock is another 'lock...thats the lock community on my server in a nutshell 'cept they don't want to admit it.

Dinged 64.  Had some talk with a friend who is in one of the top guilds on our server and maybe our battlegroup.  Asked him how to get into the guild and he himself said he probably wouldn't have gotten in if had hadn't been friends with the guild's main tank.  They guild plays over eight hours a day as a minimum.  They do come off as arrogant because they are probably a few weeks ahead of the whole server except for an ally guild that beat Illidan. Guild:  on Kalecgos server.

There proc warrior has 16000 armor and 15000 health. 

If you guys are making future alts, roll on my server.  I have been playing since Feburary and I heard this server has been around since the beginning and we have a very active community.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jul 7, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> They guild plays over eight hours a day as a minimum.



Thats my main problem with Warcraft. To be the 'best' thats all you have to do. The 'top guilds' have nothing more than everyone else than time.


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Jul 7, 2007)

Well I play alot too well not really other than getting on for my Daily quests, Transmutes and sometimes raiding I stay away from wow


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2007)

Man man I havent played in ages


----------



## Draffut (Jul 7, 2007)

illusion said:


> Damn, you're right, I guess I'd be hurting the team if I'm there.
> 
> That's some great advice, we wiped because of that mage the first few times, then adjusted. We used our locks to banish felhounds, is this a good idea? It seems our problem is our mages, we had one who wasn't very geared and one without vent (I know, pathetic, but it was our first try so atleast it was a good experience).



You should NEVER banish the felhounds.  EVER EVER EVER.  Enslave them, and let them tank the warlock boss for you.  Have 2 warlocks on enslave duty, and just have them alternate enslaving the felhounds as they are summoned.  One priest should be plenty to keep them alive long enough for him to summon a second one.  The only time your warrior should be tankign the warlock is right at the start, and right after a felhound dies, before the other can gain aggro.

If you know how burst damage the priest when he shields, then kick/silence him to get him down fast, and your tank is tough enough to survive Maulgar (And fast enough to get out of WW) then the fight is all about execution.





> Wow, your guild downed Vashj? You guys must be one of the top guilds on your server. I'm on a low pop pvp server (Lethon), I think we have 4 guilds who downed Mag (that's including horde). We're really far behind.



Yes, when I quit the game, we had beaten 4 bosses in SSL, and just barely beat the first one in Tempest Keep.  After they buffed Hydroxis (First SSL boss) we only killed him once in the month beween the buff and my leaving.

In my absense, they finally got him down, the 5th boss (Blindeye)  and then just last week, killed Vashj.  My guild is "Encore" on Cenarius for any who think I am full of crap (Site is 
13 Darker Than Black [anon]


----------



## WolfKiDD (Jul 8, 2007)

Damn boy, signed up for a PvE guild and now they wanna rush me to lvl 70! FFS, i want to enjoy the view as i cruise my way to the top! 

Not like i listen to them.. been doing one single instance on the weekend, like 3 runs a day for one bloody weapon and it wont drop!


----------



## little nin (Jul 9, 2007)

my guild downed gruul now btw 

got some t4 legs because kara legs dont drop when i'm around

anyway we  pretty much had the same set up, we have a different tactic, similar with the locks, but we only use one and leave king for the end, MT tanks him with me and a priest keeping him alive, 2 tanks for the lock because of the fear things he does and other than that it's the same.

we tried maggy the other day, tips...GOGO

@ HN

the MT of my guild is better than that warrior

druids easily beat that warrior aswell

-----

in my guild btw as t4 is concerned...dps warriors get first prior for their token lol, this is because the have less access to gear in general whereas druids / priests have access to loads of gear in kara, i reccomend the idea! it's ok for a while


----------



## Draffut (Jul 9, 2007)

Mag tips... how many warlocks do you have?  The first half of this fight require you to have VERY attentive warlocks.

There will be up to 5 infernals spawned at any one time.  all 5 must be banished/feared by 3 warlocks.  If you have only 2 locks, hunters can trap them.  If you have 1 lock.... what's wrong with you.

Also, all 5 of the channelers should have CoT up on them.  Early on it's not as important, but once like 2 are down, it's mandatory.  Also, the warlocks should be DoTing up the current targets as much as possible, while cursing, banishing, and fearing.

Everyone needs to spread out.  the infernals will land and deal a sick AoE so you want as few people as possible to eat it at any one time.

The Channelers are not insanely tough, so if you are low on warriors, well geared paladins can tank them.  Just make sure the last 2 have GOOD tanks on them.  As the channelers die, all the others get faster.

Group the first two chanelers close together, and let the rogues use thier skills to burn both down at once.  Once you burn them down, move to the third.

If your DPS and coordination are good, you should atleast be on the 4th channeler when he releases.  maybe even the 5th.  (We were usually just finishing off the 4th)

AS for mag, set up 2 "Cube" grops, each with 5 people.  preferably rogues/extra warriors (Since it's a 1 tank fight at this point)  assign each one a cube in the room.  When you fight Mag, he will do a huge fire AoE every like 45 seconds (It varies)  Right before he does it, say "Cube group 1" or soemthing, and all 5 of those people should go and channel on thier cubes.  It stops his AoE, and all 5 take damage.  while tey are channeling, he takes like double damage.

then jsut keep this up, alternating your two cube groups, until he is dead.

At 30% he does a room wide Cave-In.  everyone shoul be popping HS and Potions to sirvive this.  try and make him do this right after a firewave, becuase if you get both at once, you lose.

Thats about it.  The first half the fight is 50% reliant on your warlocks 50% DPS and interrupts (Stop thier heals)  The Second half is a tank and spank, and be sure to cube at the right time.  (If ONE person doesn;t use thier cube, he doesn;t get banished.  and you die.)

If you do this strat, you dont need FR.  If you want to forgo banishing Mag, you will need FR to survive the volleys.


----------



## easts1d3raider (Jul 9, 2007)

I quit wow back in january, wow its been such a long time. Tho I have quit before only to come back to it. I had a lv 70 orc hunter on....damn I can't believe I forgot my old server... I heard warlocks are like unstoppable now, this true?


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Jul 10, 2007)

You know what they called Mag? Magtheridon't encounter...That pre-nerf encounter made me cry so much


----------



## Draffut (Jul 10, 2007)

They nerfed Magtheridon?  You can't be fuckign serious.  How so, nothing in his fight was very hard, just relied on good warlocks, and coordination.

Please dont tell me they are gojgn to go through nerfing every encounter cuase peole complain it's to hard.  jesus


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

Draffut said:


> They nerfed Magtheridon?  You can't be fuckign serious.  How so, nothing in his fight was very hard, just relied on good warlocks, and coordination.
> 
> Please dont tell me they are gojgn to go through nerfing every encounter cuase peole complain it's to hard.  jesus


Welcome to World of QQcraft enjoy your stay.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 10, 2007)

It's like "WHAAA, This fight requires us to actually talk on vent and plan a strategy.  Please nerf."


----------



## little nin (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks for the advice man, gonna use it next time, we're short on locks but easily get 2 or three though


----------



## Draffut (Jul 13, 2007)

*HELP!!!*

*HELP!!!*

Ok, I am stuck here guys.  No, not in the game.  Here's my predicament:

I am currently in Iraq, and found out I cna get a decent internet connection here, so I decided to install WoW to pass the time.

Now, I need to activate my account.  My only current credit card is a buisness one, that Blizzard wont accept.  And the soonest I can get a pre-paid card would be almots a month, through the mail.  Blizzard seams to despise Paypal, which I use for almost everything, and wont accept it.

ANy Idea's on how to get my accoutn up and running so I can play this freaking game?


----------



## illusion (Jul 14, 2007)

Draffut said:


> *HELP!!!*
> 
> Ok, I am stuck here guys.  No, not in the game.  Here's my predicament:
> 
> ...



Damn Draff that sucks, sorry I can't help either, don't know why blizz won't except paypal.  

The good new is, I saved a bunch of money on my car insurance and I got Deep Thunder woot!!


----------



## Birkin (Jul 14, 2007)

Your in game name isn't by any chance Illusion is it?  Or Pony?


----------



## WolfKiDD (Jul 14, 2007)

Haha, hopefully next will i will hit the cap and i will be up for my guild's 2nd group on kara 

yay for my noobishness . gonna run as elemental specc, buffing the magic dps and all. the only thing that annoys me is that the tank needs to have increduble skill and/or gear to keep up with my recurring criticals... i can do a good five 2.3k criticals in a row sometimes and that ranks up my threat ALLOT... but its the only way to keep a constant dps which keeps me top 5 or so on dps..


----------



## little nin (Jul 15, 2007)

dw you dont need incredible gear for that, you just want to maintain constant dps throughout really, loads of high crits in a row and calm down abit

i have dps warriors in my guild, among the best on the server along with some of the best pala's in my guild aswell, with dps warriors it's alot harder to keep aggro, trust ma 

------

as for you draffut!

either buy the game card and wait a month or just dont play it


----------



## Draffut (Jul 15, 2007)

Actually, I owe my roomate back home $600 in rent, so I told him he'll get it Via Paypal +$40 once he buys a prepaid card there and e-mails me the code.


----------



## little nin (Jul 17, 2007)

when's the mail coming then?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 18, 2007)

WRRRRRYYYYYYY

So I am a bar away from 68 about to enter Shadowmoon Valley and my game pre-paid time runs out!  I wish Blizz can install a timer on the front page and like what they do when a server restarts with the countdown.

Other then that I am pretty happy of my progress.  Some of the guildies cranked out 17-hour playings to get to 70.  One guy did 68-70 in one day and it said he quested it.  Sucks is that he is a hunter and the other hunter is the guild which was always ahead of me dinged too.  Now I am at the bottom of our soon-to-be raid group. But I am better geared than them even though I am 2-3 levels lower then them. 

My armory profile:


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 18, 2007)

I haven't played WoW in like forever 

Ima start playign again.


----------



## little nin (Jul 18, 2007)

what class n shit was u?

----

HK: yeah your gear is ok, when you ding 70 you want to go the the black morass and get the chest that drops from there, you might also start practising trapping, kiting and retrapping with speed if you aleady havent.

--- 

i was about to link my armory but my feral gear is on


----------



## Draffut (Jul 18, 2007)

Hahaha, I am back up and running.  A week or so, i should have my new spec and everythign straitened out.


----------



## Akira (Jul 18, 2007)

Guys, is this game really worth buying for someone who doesn't really play MMO's? I know it sounds like a stupid question but i was thinking of getting WoW and i was just wondering if it's accessible to people with little MMORPG experience.


----------



## shino52 (Jul 19, 2007)

anyone on the thrall server?


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jul 19, 2007)

Locke said:


> Guys, is this game really worth buying for someone who doesn't really play MMO's? I know it sounds like a stupid question but i was thinking of getting WoW and i was just wondering if it's accessible to people with little MMORPG experience.



Wow, whatever people will try and tell you, is a really easy, simple game, so if you are new to the MMO experience, it is definitly a good starting point. The only difficulty in it lies in the sheer amount of time you need to spend on it to get to the top tier of players.

If you just fancy having a laugh while you level a character, its a ncie game the first time round, if you can surround yourself in the right kind of people 

Sayin that, I have just cancelled my account 

After a month or so of being level 70 I was left with only 2 things to do. Rep grinds and raiding. Its horrible when i think back to the amount of time i spent on my character just to be reduced to a farmbot or a one button rotation clicker when i hit the top tier.

Once you get into raiding, the game becomes wholly less enjoyable in my opinion. You need to ahve a very odd kind of personality to enjoy it and be totally blind/in denial, to think it involves any kind of skill. You go to a raid armed with a myriad of add ons (i mean KTM is a total JOKE in terms of game breaking) and knowing the boss strategy that read off WoWwiki, then you do it, pick up a purple and move on.

Raiding then turns into a meandering process of farming and the truly hardcore just boil the game down to MATHS. I dont wanna pay 8.99 a month to sit and have to read spreadsheets of numbers after a raid.

Ill probably come back to see what the new expansion is like, but unless they rework nearly 80% of the game, ill be playing Age of Conan in future.


----------



## little nin (Jul 20, 2007)

yeah i have to admit, it's alot more fun trying to get ur gear then actually gettin ur gear 

as ya new to MMO's i started on city of heroes / villains!!!! XD

it lets you know what they're kinda about lol


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 20, 2007)

little nin said:


> HK: yeah your gear is ok, when you ding 70 you want to go the the black morass and get the chest that drops from there, you might also start practising trapping, kiting and retrapping with speed if you aleady havent.



The chest is the Beast Lord piece?  I am thinking when I ding 70 to try and collect the set.


Also, I bought a Crystal Forge Axe and I have Terokk's.  I am BM specc'd  I plan on getting Sonic Spear sometime during 70 but which weapon should I use before I get sonic spear.  I plan on keep both.  Should I rotate them like Axe for PvP and Terokk's for instancing/raiding?

And savagery / +35agi on Sonic Spear?


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Jul 21, 2007)

My friends just ran Black Temple today. Got their asses royally pwned.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 21, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> WRRRRRYYYYYYY
> 
> So I am a bar away from 68 about to enter Shadowmoon Valley and my game pre-paid time runs out!  I wish Blizz can install a timer on the front page and like what they do when a server restarts with the countdown.
> 
> ...



Thats pretty depressing. Whats your dps usually at? Get a dps meter if you dont know and check it out. A lot of hunters cant exactly pull off decent dps cause they dont time their shots right. If you can time your shots right you'll probably be able to get into either a better guild or noticed by the guild your in right now as an dps asset.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jul 22, 2007)

Your gear is odd to say the least, that said though, I cant even rmember what was available back at 68/89.

When are you respeccing to Survival? I hope you have saved up those lil virtual pennies because you are going to need a massive gear overhaul.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 22, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> Your gear is odd to say the least, that said though, I cant even rmember what was available back at 68/89.
> 
> When are you respeccing to Survival? I hope you have saved up those lil virtual pennies because you are going to need a massive gear overhaul.



He can do that when he starts doing normal instances and that blue stuff will get him easily ready in a few weeks if he runs them often.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jul 22, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> He can do that when he starts doing normal instances and that blue stuff will get him easily ready in a few weeks if he runs them often.



Not so. Survival itemisation is very specfifc indeed and there isnt a whole lot to be made from the instances. You need to focus on Agility more than anything else and use enchants/patches/sockets to make up the deficit in terms of attack power and intellect.

I managed to get my agility to a decent 747 before i cancelled, although i did have to nerf it down to a 729 once we started struggling on the curator.


----------



## little nin (Jul 22, 2007)

hmm all ive ever known is survival ftl


----------



## Draffut (Jul 22, 2007)

little nin said:


> when's the mail coming then?



Already got my account back up, why you want me to kill ya in PVP or something?  

On anouther note, after having MAJOR issues with A'lar in Tempest Keep, my guild dropped Solarian in one night of attempts.

Last night was our first try at Kael'Thas, the final boss of TK.  We got raped royally.

On a side note, becuase of my hiatus, and shitty connection, I was moved from #2 Warlock (after the Warlock leader) to Reserves.  fucking Iraq.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 22, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> Not so. Survival itemisation is very specfifc indeed and there isnt a whole lot to be made from the instances. You need to focus on Agility more than anything else and use enchants/patches/sockets to make up the deficit in terms of attack power and intellect.
> 
> I managed to get my agility to a decent 747 before i cancelled, although i did have to nerf it down to a 729 once we started struggling on the curator.



First and foremost if your going to be raiding and thats about all your going to do you should spec marksman. Survival is more for pvp anyways.

Every hunter should be stacking on agility, attack power, crit, mp5 and intellect.  The hunter blue set is perfectly designed for this and any dps mail gear that drops out of kara will easily set you up to become a dps monster.

Heres my pally in pve healing gear.


----------



## little nin (Jul 23, 2007)

well, MM is great dps but for me i see it as easier dps, best hunter on server is in my guild is BM and always tops dps meter's in kara while the MM ones are behind him

hmm your pala has ok gear i suppose, you want those legplates of the innocent from kara, why did you get the spell dps ring? crit rating? maybe you wanna get more mp5 too i guess, you might wanna look at a different meta aswell, i use the +26 healing spells + 2% threat reduction but it has crazy demands so maybe the +12 int and chance to restore mana on spell cast is better i think.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 23, 2007)

Unfortuntly Nin, many 25 man bosses are not pet friendly.  So while BM kills other specs some times, other times, he looses a big part of his charecter.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 23, 2007)

Pff, PvE was fun in lvl 60. Arena is the way to go! (y)


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jul 23, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> First and foremost if your going to be raiding and thats about all your going to do you should spec marksman. Survival is more for pvp anyways.
> 
> Every hunter should be stacking on agility, attack power, crit, mp5 and intellect.  The hunter blue set is perfectly designed for this and any dps mail gear that drops out of kara will easily set you up to become a dps monster.
> 
> Heres my pally in pve healing gear.



Look, you obviously havnt played with hunter specs for a while, so dont tell me what a hunter needs. Marks is also a a piss poor raid spec with Survival being the greatest in safe DPS and raid contribution.That is a fact. 

Yeah Draf thats full truth. Gruul is probably the last pet friendly raid boss you come up against although ive never seen Mag. I notice Ahoq though, Nihilum's hunter CM is BM speccedm but i suspect he has been armoury snapped whilepvp specced 

Anyway, my account is cancelled so nne of it concerns me


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 24, 2007)

little nin said:


> well, MM is great dps but for me i see it as easier dps, best hunter on server is in my guild is BM and always tops dps meter's in kara while the MM ones are behind him
> 
> hmm your pala has ok gear i suppose, you want those legplates of the innocent from kara, why did you get the spell dps ring? crit rating? maybe you wanna get more mp5 too i guess, you might wanna look at a different meta aswell, i use the +26 healing spells + 2% threat reduction but it has crazy demands so maybe the +12 int and chance to restore mana on spell cast is better i think.


Well I have ths spell dmg ring simply because Im not spending 75g for the ring that gives more +healing. Yes, they nerfed Illumination but you still should balance it out hence why I hear some shaman mail leggings until those leggings drop off chess which after running that place Ive never seen it ever drop.

My mana efficiency is incredible and I rely more on my spell crits for mana then my mp5 which is perfect where its at. I can go on an entire Prince fight and not even have to pot same goes for Curator and any other boss fight in kara. For 25 mans I just essentially spam flash of light regardless. Im only hurting in like 2 pieces against your best pally in the guild and I keep up with the priests that have 1.9k +healing and I got better mana efficiency then them.



> *Look, you obviously havnt played with hunter specs* for a while, so dont tell me what a hunter needs. Marks is also a a piss poor raid spec with Survival being the greatest in safe DPS and raid contribution.That is a fact.
> 
> Yeah Draf thats full truth. Gruul is probably the last pet friendly raid boss you come up against although ive never seen Mag. I notice Ahoq though, Nihilum's hunter CM is BM speccedm but i suspect he has been armoury snapped whilepvp specced
> 
> Anyway, my account is cancelled so nne of it concerns me


Actually I have played with the recent hunter specs on my friend's hunter. He doesnt have the best gear but he pumps out a good 500-650 dps and hes currently Beast Mastery. Our top hunter on our guild whos also our top dpser in the guild is Marksman and hes simply disgusting. Safe DPS? The fuck are you talking about? If you feign every 30 seconds and unless you have like a retarded amount of resists you'll never pull aggro.

Survival was my specialty and it shines waaaaay more in pvp then pve unless your with a shitty 5 man and you can kite 3 mobs using your aoe trap and wing clip.

Hunters have practically remained the same since when I played my hunter 2 yrs ago except they are waaay easier now and dish out possibly the best dps in the game.


----------



## little nin (Jul 24, 2007)

summers really getting to my guild now, today we couldnt even kill HKM in gruuls because we just have shit people online, then we took our shittest tank to kill prince and missed out on insane dps form our hunter that left our guild and wiped on 6% because of infernals then called it

my guild is more pala orientated as opposed to priests, our best priest is basically not a threat on the healing meters anymore for some reason, pala's still topping the big raid healing meters


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 25, 2007)

Anyone seem to get like 2-3 pieces of gear like in a day then for 3 weeks later you dont get anything because it never drops? This seems to be happening to me A LOT.

Anyways, I just got the T4 shoulders and leggings today, plus I got a nice little epic gem +11 healing and +5 spell crit. Today was a huge upgrade today for my paladin.

Id say the same for my L21 rogue but thats cause I ran him through deadmines 3 times today and he totally rapes. I did WC and I was 44% of the group's dps.

Nerf rogues at low lvls and buff my inconsistancy plz.


----------



## illusion (Jul 25, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> First and foremost if your going to be raiding and thats about all your going to do you should spec marksman. Survival is more for pvp anyways.
> 
> Every hunter should be stacking on agility, attack power, crit, mp5 and intellect.  The hunter blue set is perfectly designed for this and any dps mail gear that drops out of kara will easily set you up to become a dps monster.
> 
> Heres my pally in pve healing gear.



That's your healing gear? You're at 763 healing, you look more like a ret pally.

I also went lionheart first and switched to the thunder line, I suggest you do so also. The stamina from thunder far outweigh the 5% resist fear from lionheart. It was an expensive move, but I'm glad I did it.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 27, 2007)

illusion said:


> That's your healing gear? You're at 763 healing, you look more like a ret pally.
> 
> I also went lionheart first and switched to the thunder line, I suggest you do so also. The stamina from thunder far outweigh the 5% resist fear from lionheart. It was an expensive move, but I'm glad I did it.



I would of replied sooner but these forums give me a huge ass headache with the internal errors and the loading that never ends.

Anyways, I wasnt wearing my full +healing gear and if you noticed most of the junk on me was healing gear.

As for speccing ret, I do have a set for it but I definitely was not wearing it. Ret paladins wanna work on attack power and crit %. The Lionheart offers a bit of both with agility and strength and for the record. Ret paladins look good on paper for pvp but absolutely suck do to be so easily kite-able and lose all their defense. Plus, their pvp gear lacks resilience turning them into glass cannons. They rely far too much on every stat compared to other classes which can just focus on 3 stats like our holy tree.

Oh and I hate how OP the thunder series is. Everyone has one. Its just stupid how that works.

In my pve healing gear I have 1440 +healing and my pvp gear I just lose 100 +healing because the gladiator gear does that.

The Armory updates fast. Or instantly. One of those 2.


----------



## illusion (Jul 27, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> I would of replied sooner but these forums give me a huge ass headache with the internal errors and the loading that never ends.



LOL, no doubt.



> Anyways, I wasnt wearing my full +healing gear and if you noticed most of the junk on me was healing gear.
> 
> As for speccing ret, I do have a set for it but I definitely was not wearing it. Ret paladins wanna work on attack power and crit %. The Lionheart offers a bit of both with agility and strength and for the record. Ret paladins look good on paper for pvp but absolutely suck do to be so easily kite-able and lose all their defense. Plus, their pvp gear lacks resilience turning them into glass cannons. They rely far too much on every stat compared to other classes which can just focus on 3 stats like our holy tree.



I agree, we had a guildie who switched to ret pally and he said he'd lead the dps charts (he also had nice ret gear). Anyways, he came in last (among the dpsers) in our 5v5 every game and respecced back to holy that day (we have 2 pallys, so he wanted to try it). 



> Oh and I hate how OP the thunder series is. Everyone has one. Its just stupid how that works.



You may be right, but it's still worth it, I also had Lionheart and you won't regret the change. Although, if you don't want to be part of the croud, Lionheart is cool.



> In my pve healing gear I have 1440 +healing and my pvp gear I just lose 100 +healing because the gladiator gear does that.



Ahh, nice, I was gonna say.


----------



## little nin (Jul 29, 2007)

man, my guilds getting out of hand, our GM mass recruited lots of healers and our best hunter left the guild because of self loot oriented raid plans and shit, they give our 2 groups two days to clear fucking kara, 1 group has almost all the core members in it that breeze through it and the other group is the one with the 2nd best geared tank, the healers are more or less the same but with the nub dps, it gets so annoying


----------



## Draffut (Jul 29, 2007)

little nin said:


> man, my guilds getting out of hand, our GM mass recruited lots of healers and our best hunter left the guild because of self loot oriented raid plans and shit, they give our 2 groups two days to clear fucking kara, 1 group has almost all the core members in it that breeze through it and the other group is the one with the 2nd best geared tank, the healers are more or less the same but with the nub dps, it gets so annoying



My guild had the same issues, except we had 3 groups.  One was blowing through Kara in no time.  one was going a logical pace, and the third couldn't beat Curator.

After much bitching from group 3, the awsome and the shit group ere mized, and made 3 fairly average teams.

There was one more "people shuffle" beteen all 3 groups before we stopped runing Kara.  But that was to balanc itm issus, so evry grop had popl who needed the rarer drops, and set pieces.


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Jul 29, 2007)

hehe I've like stopped playing WoW only because it's gotten tooo annoying leveling Blacksmithing costs the same amount as buying your epic flyer after I go deep thunder I've sold my account and went on to playing on a Private server only because I actually have fun there


----------



## little nin (Jul 30, 2007)

how much do accounts sell for?


----------



## [sephir] (Jul 30, 2007)

Hell yeah tier 5 shoulders

baby


----------



## little nin (Jul 31, 2007)

what class are you? i hear VR is easy shit neway


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 31, 2007)

Expansion to be announced on the 3rd.  It's called World of Warcraft:  Wrath of the Lich King which basically confirms the long awaited continent of Northrend.

Go here on that day:


Forbidden while anything else would logically give you a 404 error.  Of course this is still considered rumor/speculation I would say that is just about enough to convince me.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 1, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Expansion to be announced on the 3rd.  It's called World of Warcraft:  Wrath of the Lich King which basically confirms the long awaited continent of Northrend.
> 
> Go here on that day:
> 
> ...



Hell yeah  . Btw anyone else noticed that when you totally zoom out at the world map, there's a continent of ice on the north part of azeroth? That;s propably it.
I was lev 70 when i gave up on WoW, but i couldn't resist starting again yesterday  Most raiding guilds on QT are full on hunters though 


TheLaw1224 said:


> Hell yeah tier 5 shoulders
> 
> baby


:amazed Whoa, nice. 
Armory & Talents:


Yeah i'm a dorf
Tbh, i think my dps is really low, i really need to find a raiding guild again to start improving.
I started training engineering and mining, but i've gotten a bit bored of training them, gonna take a break to grind mobs and train them again later.
I'm currently grinding at Legion Hold, do you guys think that it's good for gold or should i go somewhere else?


----------



## little nin (Aug 2, 2007)

hmm, i go there to farm mobs, the human mobs drop 10 to 15 silver per kill, hit for 500-600 shadow bolts, easy as feral i guess, just an annoying elite guy running around, lots of cloth from the mobs to sell, which is nice.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 4, 2007)

Just watched trailer for Wrath of the Lich King, and i can easily say that it will definitely rock. Siege weapons, destructible buildings and death knight ftw 
But i think they should really delay it a lot until many guilds reach BT, or else loads won't step in those instances.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 4, 2007)

The game won't be out until 2008.  If you can't get into BT by then then please disband your guild.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 5, 2007)

Ah, i thought it was gonna be much earlier  2008 i guess that's late enough.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 5, 2007)

I believe Blizz said they're going to *try* to release an expansion every year. If they keep to their goals, look for the new expansion early '08.

But I'm looking forward to it. Since I'm bored of my Hunter, and I don't know what class I want the most, I'll just level some chars to 70.


----------



## little nin (Aug 6, 2007)

man, i was angry coz of the expansion, its too soon imo.


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Aug 7, 2007)

2008? more like 2009 or all that new stuff is gonna take soooo long I mean their implementing a NEW class "hero class" new dances? I mean they should change the Night Elves' dance from Smooth Crimal to Beat It..I mean The Beat it Dance was pretty damn awesome...


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 7, 2007)

Lol, i hope they change the gnome dance, make em do backflips etc 
That would surely increase the gnome population.


----------



## little nin (Aug 7, 2007)

i like the changing hair styles too, looks like i have an acorn on my head


----------



## Draffut (Aug 9, 2007)

Minster said:


> I believe Blizz said they're going to *try* to release an expansion every year. If they keep to their goals, look for the new expansion early '08.
> 
> But I'm looking forward to it. Since I'm bored of my Hunter, and I don't know what class I want the most, I'll just level some chars to 70.



You are joking right?

Blizz releases no more than one game a year, and has a number of other games up and comming.  it took over 2 years to release the first expansion.  we wont be seeing the second till ATLEAST early 09.  probobly middle.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Aug 9, 2007)

Speaking of expansions the Wrath of the Lich King should be coming out late 08 early 09.  New lands, dances, and a whole mess of other stuff.


----------



## Sh4r|ng4n (Aug 11, 2007)

I hope they don't just boost stamina like they did with TBC, we (mages) need a much larger mana pool and/or much more mana efficient attacks. 

Anyways, I had no idea that these forums had WoW thread so big. This is my first post in it. xD

Anywayz here's my main.



Will get better soon though. We've engaged ssc like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## little nin (Aug 11, 2007)

my guild tried lurker the other day, was a wipefest ofc, we really need to learn the art of jumping back up on the platform 

when the elite add kinda things came it was quite funny to see that each time that happend the other healers tanks (with better gear) than my group ones died first, oh the joys of healing

*i wish i could dps* 

got some slight upgrades, still waiting for my prince fucking mace to drop, coz i think its a lil while till maggy staff 

damn i was gnna link but im in my dps gear


----------



## Draffut (Aug 11, 2007)

We had far more porblems with Hydroxis then Lurker.  actually, after they buffed Hydroxis, he ended up being the 4th boss we took down regualrly, instead of the 1st.

We just went over the water to Lurker to start, then up the ramps to kill the Blindeye and them.


----------



## little nin (Aug 11, 2007)

god my guild lacks pro locks 

all of our locks, except a new 1 that we got are just undergeared etc

and it's because the GM thinks we'll gear em up and they'll just leave -_-'

just because we had one of the best locks on server join and leave because he thought he was the only 1 pulling his weight around


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, I dinged 70 awhile ago and started running Kara.  We wiped a few times against Oz event but did it in one try last night.  We wiped a lot against curator,  I think its because we don't have enough against the flares.  (Most of the guild inculding I, have maybe one or two pieces of Kara gear on)

I ran Gruul's with my friends raiding guild and I lose the Tier 4 piece to a mostly-greened warlock who isn't even attuned for Kara.  And Kara has dropped nothing for me to use, all healing crap.

I won't be specing to survival for awhile since the gear I need is in SSC/The Eye/Hyjal but its awesome.  I heard Beast Mastery spec is the hip damage spec nowadays in raids.  Surprisingly, I told my friends that awhile ago and now all my hunter friends are respecing while I respec'd to MM.


----------



## bladeslayer (Aug 12, 2007)

anyone else not able to log onto wow.com or the armory?


----------



## Draffut (Aug 12, 2007)

When I was in my guild, we had me, a PvE-pro lock (I suck at PvP, I dont do it enough to get good)  A pro lock leader, who showed maybe once a week.  And a third lock who sucked, but it was cool, as long as I gave it explicit instuctions on everything.  I was trying in our warlock channel alot for those.

WE later gained an above average lock, which wasn;t bad.  But becuase the sucky one had been in the guild since.... back when they were one of the original guilds running MC, me or the new one would always get sat for it



Hokage Naruto said:


> Well, I dinged 70 awhile ago and started running Kara.  We wiped a few times against Oz event but did it in one try last night.  We wiped a lot against curator,  I think its because we don't have enough against the flares.  (Most of the guild inculding I, have maybe one or two pieces of Kara gear on)



.... how do you not have enough DPS on the orbs.  none ecxept the primary DPS should be touching Curator until he recharges.  everyone should be killing orbs.  When he rechares, everyone casts everythign they have at him, taking advantage of the extra damage dealt.  then go back to orbs.

DoTs are OK when he isn't charging, thats about it.

BE sure your off tank has high arcane resistance to not get hurt by the orbs.

stay spread out as to not get chained by the orbs



> I ran Gruul's with my friends raiding guild and I lose the Tier 4 piece to a mostly-greened warlock who isn't even attuned for Kara.  And Kara has dropped nothing for me to use, all healing crap.
> 
> I won't be specing to survival for awhile since the gear I need is in SSC/The Eye/Hyjal but its awesome.  I heard Beast Mastery spec is the hip damage spec nowadays in raids.  Surprisingly, I told my friends that awhile ago and now all my hunter friends are respecing while I respec'd to MM.



If they are letting mostly green geared people in, thwy wont be progressing very far. Gruul wil eat thier faces.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 13, 2007)

We tried Malchezaar last night, but really bad luck with infernals =\
First try we got surrounded, second they fell on the main party etc.. not to mention that one try the tank got enfeeble, we had no off tank though. They're not that hard on first phase, but its hard if one of the healers die and that they have to move through the totems in the second phase.
I myself got enfeeble and got infernal'd.
We're trying him again tonight, i hope we're lucky, and that Sunfury Bow of the Phoenix drops 
Dunno if you guys saw this but


----------



## illusion (Aug 13, 2007)

Woot, guild dropped High King Maulgar last night.  2 tier 4's dropped, nothing for me, but I was just happy we got him.

We're currently starting a third Kara group and are progressing well. I also got my second merc glad piece (I love PvP).


----------



## Draffut (Aug 13, 2007)

Deidaraftw said:


> We tried Malchezaar last night, but really bad luck with infernals =\
> First try we got surrounded, second they fell on the main party etc.. not to mention that one try the tank got enfeeble, we had no off tank though. They're not that hard on first phase, but its hard if one of the healers die and that they have to move through the totems in the second phase.
> I myself got enfeeble and got infernal'd.
> We're trying him again tonight, i hope we're lucky, and that Sunfury Bow of the Phoenix drops
> Dunno if you guys saw this but



It is impossible for your tank to get enfeebled unless someone screwed up.  That spell will not hit whoever has the most aggro, so that means someone pulled it off you MT long enough for him to get the debuff.

Make sure your people watch thier DPS.

Infernals should not be a problem until phase 3, becuase then, if you DPS to slow, they can easily corner you.  (phase 1 and 2 are pretty strait forward)


----------



## Birkin (Aug 13, 2007)

Damn, our PvE progress is Morogrim Tidewalker. Best try was 8%.

Getting close!


----------



## Draffut (Aug 13, 2007)

Ya, thats who my guild was workin on when I quit the game =)


----------



## little nin (Aug 14, 2007)

Deidaraftw said:


> We tried Malchezaar last night, but really bad luck with infernals =\
> First try we got surrounded, second they fell on the main party etc.. not to mention that one try the tank got enfeeble, we had no off tank though. They're not that hard on first phase, but its hard if one of the healers die and that they have to move through the totems in the second phase.
> I myself got enfeeble and got infernal'd.
> We're trying him again tonight, i hope we're lucky, and that Sunfury Bow of the Phoenix drops
> Dunno if you guys saw this but



what classes do you have healing? all ranged / healers should be at max range, what we do is just put a sign on 1 person head and every1 tries to stay with them at all times during the fight, first phase is easy healing, second he gets axes out and if u have a druid they should be stackin all 3 hots on the tank at all times, at phase 3 u need to go really high on dps and assign 1 healer to whoever has the axes on them and remember infernals dont despawn at this time!

other than that it's luck really

3 healer job, my guild wanna try doing it with 2 healers tho as the extra dps would make him drop quick 

dunno if im up for it tho


----------



## Draffut (Aug 14, 2007)

The fun thing to do is try and kill Curator the first time he recharges.  Closest we got was 17%.

Probobly could have done it all flasked up and everthing (back then, you could have like 6 elixers adn good flasks -_-)


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 14, 2007)

Ah , thats why. Well, i think one of the mages aggroed, thats y. Well we will prolly get him down on next raid, got him down to 34%


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Aug 14, 2007)

guilds going for prince tomorrow. WEWTZ


----------



## little nin (Aug 15, 2007)

prince is a bitch first time you do him, but you will deffo get him down aswell


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Aug 15, 2007)

I stopped after we murdered Kael'thas thats all I really wanted to do in wow I'm not gonna bother with Illidan or anyone else that amount of farming required for it was just not worth it man


----------



## little nin (Aug 15, 2007)

man, my net fucked up today so i missed out on gruul, nuffin for me but i felt bad lol, then they tried VR and did worse than the last time we tried, we tryna get into VR and lurker then maggy

i used my dkp on a downgrade


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Aug 16, 2007)

We downed Midnight, Moroes, opera (Oz) and Maiden tonight.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 16, 2007)

Seriously, i hate luck based fights =\Trying him again tomorrow after a game of chess, i hope we're lucky and don't get surrounded by infernals.
Had a pretty nice run yesterday, we took Midnight, Moroes, Maiden, Opera, Curator and Shade of Aran on the same raid. And finally got my demonstalker gloves. Now just gotta hope to win Sunfury Bow of the Phoenix from Malch .


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah Prince is the dumbest fight in all of Kara I mean I was hopping for something more exciting I.E. Netherspite god I'll go into a Netherspite run even if I have to pay back the gold that I was won just because I love that fight so much


----------



## ghatd (Aug 21, 2007)

does anyone have any recommendations for me for a character, i would perfer to have a horde character though


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Aug 21, 2007)

ghatd said:


> does anyone have any recommendations for me for a character, i would perfer to have a horde character though



Thats kind of an open question bud, what do you like doing? 

Healing others
Dealing damage
Tanking

Which of those sound most appealing to you?


----------



## ghatd (Aug 22, 2007)

I just decided on a undead warlock so im going to try that out for a bit.


----------



## little nin (Aug 22, 2007)

locks are a nice class, survivability and like no downtime when grinding


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 22, 2007)

verakum said:


> Im thinking on a night elf, Hunter.... what do you think guys, and what profession should i pick????



I myself have Herb/Alch, it's good for all classes. Another nice profession if you pick a hunter will be Mining/Engineering.
But hunters are really not fun to play, plus in grinding they are really boring   Don't make the same mistake as me


----------



## little nin (Aug 22, 2007)

hunters i believe should be one of the easier classes to get to high lvl, CBP gave some nice prof reccomendations


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Aug 22, 2007)

I've been having a lot of guild troubles and its slowed my armor progression quite a bit. Boo


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Aug 23, 2007)

verakum said:


> and why are you having guild problems???



Well the guild I was in for a while had the nicest people in the world, but they sucked, they wiped like 4 times on trash pulls in kara. So I left them for a new guild that had a lot of skill but they were complete assholes, so then I left there to create my own guild <Organization XIII>   Didn't work out and now I'm in a new one.  theres a much longer version but I'm lazy so this is what you get.


----------



## leetlegit (Aug 24, 2007)

since getting wow i have saved money on other games.


----------



## Razgriez (Aug 25, 2007)

Reinstall?
You are after all tampering with WoW illegally by playing on a private server. So most if any of us are probably unable to help you. Id suggest going to the WoW forums if you werent pirating the game.


----------



## little nin (Aug 25, 2007)

quit time soon!


----------



## GrimaH (Aug 25, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> Reinstall?
> You are after all tampering with WoW illegally by playing on a private server. So most if any of us are probably unable to help you. Id suggest going to the WoW forums if you werent pirating the game.



I wasn't aware private servers were illegal. In fact, the guy in the server forum assured me it's under some GNU license or something.
Guess I will have to install a second copy, huh? That sucks... Thanks anyway.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 26, 2007)

Lvl 70 feral druid on Dark spear, 

Tanked Gruul this week and finally got my t4 legs. We had like the best gruul drop ever, both trinkets and defenders legs x2. We downed him with 22/25 members, had an early death and a couple DCs.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't know i just find it boring to grind with one =\


----------



## little nin (Aug 27, 2007)

forkandspoon said:


> Lvl 70 feral druid on Dark spear,
> 
> Tanked Gruul this week and finally got my t4 legs. We had like the best gruul drop ever, both trinkets and defenders legs x2. We downed him with 22/25 members, had an early death and a couple DCs.



wow nice dude, our guild prefs warrior tanking just coz of shield wall to pop at the end to make it easier, grats neway dude on t4


----------



## Nathan (Aug 27, 2007)

verakum said:


> Im thinking on a night elf, Hunter.... what do you think guys, and what profession should i pick????



If you chose to become a NE Hunter, you might get treated a bit strange - as people say picking NE/BE hunters is like a tribute to Legolas etc..

I'm actually a BE Hunter myself, and I don't like it much. Also working on a Tauren Shaman.


----------



## felix inactive (Aug 27, 2007)

Didn't know they had a thread about WoW I should of looked around a little bit more. Anyway here are my characters.

49 Hunter- Runetotem
60 Paladin- Runetotem
20 Warrior- Runetotem
18 Mage- Runetotem


----------



## illusion (Aug 28, 2007)

Woot, we downed Gruul tonight, took a while. Some idiots just couldn't grasp the concept, that if the rocks are falling on you, you need to move. 

Oh well the main thing is that we got him, one tier 4 dropped, a neck piece and a shield. Nothing for me a again.


----------



## xx_kakashi-sensei_xx (Aug 28, 2007)

illusion said:


> Woot, we downed Gruul tonight, took a while. Some idiots just couldn't grasp the concept, that if the rocks are falling on you, you need to move.
> 
> Oh well the main thing is that we got him, one tier 4 dropped, a neck piece and a shield. Nothing for me a again.




Nice job and grats on downing Gruul my guild is still on Karazhan we just started and only taken down Attumen, moroes, and maiden but we are still working on it 

Im a 70 Prot warrior


----------



## illusion (Aug 28, 2007)

xx_kakashi-sensei_xx said:


> Nice job and grats on downing Gruul my guild is still on Karazhan we just started and only taken down Attumen, moroes, and maiden but we are still working on it
> 
> Im a 70 Prot warrior



Sweet, a fellow warrior, are you the main tank?

I can't stand tanking, I prefer dps or PvP, I ran too many pugs lvling up. It was a bad experience, well not always, but the ones that were just stick in your mind the most.


----------



## CODEONE (Aug 29, 2007)

Warriors own... more if their gnomes tho O_o I have a 4/5 T4 (Tank Set) and 2/5 Gladiator and Merc. warrior when I want to pvp =P GNOMES! Almost have a stormherald but haven't felt like raiding for the last 3 vortex I need x.x


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 30, 2007)

My guild merged with another one, we only used to have about 5 members online usually, only 10 on kara raids. Now we have a nice amount of people though, cleared Gruuls lair in 2 nights. Also took down Maulgar in the first try 
With Kara and Gruul's clear, we're trying Maggy in Monday, i hope it doesn't have any hard stuff for hunters to do


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow still having huge guild problems, goodness, i'm never gonna get off kara.


----------



## Razgriez (Aug 30, 2007)

CP9 Rob Lucci said:


> My guild merged with another one, we only used to have about 5 members online usually, only 10 on kara raids. Now we have a nice amount of people though, cleared Gruuls lair in 2 nights. Also took down Maulgar in the first try
> With Kara and Gruul's clear, we're trying Maggy in Monday, i hope it doesn't have any hard stuff for hunters to do



The fight is a bitch and requires everyone to know what the hell to do.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 31, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> The fight is a bitch and requires everyone to know what the hell to do.



Damn, i wasn't hoping for that


----------



## Croagunk (Aug 31, 2007)

CP9 Rob Lucci said:


> Damn, i wasn't hoping for that



Aw man. I can just see your group wiping because one noob can't hold aggro/AoEs the hell out of everything/can't heal/etc. And I feel your pain. :[ I've been in groups which do awesome...except for one person. Sometimes it's something not really needed (a rogue, hunter, anything other than the MT/MH) but every now and then you'll run into the Warrior who MTs with a 2h on Beserker stance - aka instawipe because they can't play their class.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 31, 2007)

Sounds as a hard fight =\ Ah well, other guilds on my server have taken him down, he can't be impossible. And the people in the guild are usually concentrated, unless they have lag issues.
Meh, killed Crone but no Legacy


----------



## little nin (Sep 1, 2007)

we've been trying him for 4 days, and finally have him under control, 50% best try and we wanna clear him next time

after you get adds under control which requires some locks, 5 is great. then there's the cube clickers, the thing was the raid leader didnt want to accept the fact that some people were shit to fucking click cubes, other than that  the healings an easy job as only some people get hit by the fire thing on occasion, on our best try we actually had a rogue evasion tanking maggy for a solid 7 seconds lol

he goes down soon, then VR and lurker, although we could've killed those easy bosses with the stress put into maggy lol.

he is the hardest fight ive ever had really lol


----------



## Holadrim (Sep 5, 2007)

Still 6 lvls 'til I can have fun in those places.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Sep 5, 2007)

Just now downed first boss in Gruuls. Guild is going on to gruul but they didn't need me.


----------



## little nin (Sep 6, 2007)

what class are you?


----------



## vervex (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone playing on the free Wowgasm servers?


----------



## little nin (Sep 8, 2007)

what are they


----------



## Fulcata (Sep 9, 2007)

You know, we should have a NF meeting on the PTR


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Sep 9, 2007)

little nin said:


> what class are you?



I be a paladin.


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 10, 2007)

well if they have enough healers it's normal to send some healers away for gruul
Gruul is all about dps (ranged dps expecialy) and keep tank and off tank alive


----------



## Draffut (Sep 10, 2007)

little nin said:


> we've been trying him for 4 days, and finally have him under control, 50% best try and we wanna clear him next time
> 
> after you get adds under control which requires some locks, 5 is great. then there's the cube clickers, the thing was the raid leader didnt want to accept the fact that some people were shit to fucking click cubes, other than that  the healings an easy job as only some people get hit by the fire thing on occasion, on our best try we actually had a rogue evasion tanking maggy for a solid 7 seconds lol
> 
> ...



People actually die in the second half that fight?

And it isn't "crappy" players that need to us the cubes.  it's classes that suck in that phase.  we had our hunters/mages/rogues doing it.

You dont need more then 2 locks and a hunter (you can freeze trap the infernals) to control them.

Lastly, beware 30%.  he causes a beefy cavein which hits entire raid for good dmg.  make sure everyone has Healthstones to use to survive that.


----------



## little nin (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah ive left my guild, they killed him though


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Sep 10, 2007)

little nin said:


> yeah ive left my guild, they killed him though



Why'd you leave?


----------



## little nin (Sep 10, 2007)

RL friend got kicked so i left aswell lol

makes me wanna stop playin how shit everything is now neway, its boring


----------



## GrimaH (Sep 11, 2007)

vervex said:


> Anyone playing on the free Wowgasm servers?



I couldn't register for them, I dunno why.
I'm playing on some Romanian 1x server now.
Oh and BTW playing on a private server isn't illegal, creating one is.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Sep 11, 2007)

GrimaH said:


> I couldn't register for them, I dunno why.
> I'm playing on some Romanian 1x server now.
> Oh and BTW playing on a private server isn't illegal, creating one is.



heh ironic.


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah convinced my cousin to level a shaman for me while I sit back and play on WowTrance free server so yeah I'm waiting till the dumbass realises whats happening or he hits 70


----------



## General Mustang (Sep 12, 2007)

little nin said:


> RL friend got kicked so i left aswell lol
> 
> makes me wanna stop playin how shit everything is now neway, its boring



Thats what happened to me pretty much(and getting bored of leveling)


----------



## Fulcata (Sep 13, 2007)

I demand an official NF meeting on the PTR.
Maybe set up a guild on the PvP II server


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Sep 13, 2007)

thatwould be hawt, but all my chars are on pve haha


----------



## Fulcata (Sep 14, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> thatwould be hawt, but all my chars are on pve haha



I have characters on all three.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Sep 15, 2007)

Fulcata said:


> I have characters on all three.



There are 4


----------



## little nin (Sep 15, 2007)

Normal, pvp, RP, RP pvp?


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 16, 2007)

*To all that play WoW*

Who else is in the FrostWolf server?

What race are you?

What class are you?

What are you professions?

What is your level?

What is the best PvE class?

What is the best PvP class?

I am currently a level 25 Night Elf Restoration Druid that Skins and Leatherworks. My Skinning is 170 and my Leatherworking is 150. I started a few weeks ago and I am using my friends accounts. He has a lvl 42 night elf rogue, a 45 dwarf hunter, a 37 gnome mage, and a 23 warrior. I played with all of them and  I believe the hunter and druids are the best PvE while the mage and warrior are better for pvp.

The best PvP should be warlock and PvE should be druid.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 17, 2007)

There's already a WoW thread, but I'll post for fun.

Who else is in the FrostWolf server? *Not me.*

What race are you? *Undead*

What class are you? *Rogue*

What are you professions? *Herbalism/Alchemy*

What is your level? *70*

What is the best PvE class? *This question is way too vague. What do you want DPS, Tanking, Healing, CCing, etc.? If you leave it like that then Warrior is the best PvE class because you have to have a Warrior to tank. No...Druids cannot tank during raids, maybe on adds.*

What is the best PvP class? *Again too vague, do you want to know PvP for Arenas, Battle Grounds, or 1v1? Well since Arenas are pretty big...Paladin, because you can never go wrong with a Paladin in any Arena team.*


----------



## jebara (Sep 17, 2007)

i stoped playing wow sometime ago y does  every1 like it its sooo boring all u do is kill monsters or do quests and in quests is kill monsters and collecting stuff from monsters u have killed and u can hang aruond with freinds but u can do that with any other online game so whats so fun????


----------



## Quagles (Sep 17, 2007)

Quit a while ago, maybe ill come back but ill post anyways

Who else is in the FrostWolf server? Not me, Vek~Nilash

What race are you? Orc, and an B.elf

What class are you? Hunter, Priest

What are you professions? Uhh..Alchemy herbalism and tailoring

What is your level? 70,70

What is the best PvE class? Every class is good for some purpose, but I guess Warlock.
Personally I loved playing hunter in PvE, theyre very good if played right otherwise..well they suck.

What is the best PvP class? Warlock, MS warrior is pretty retarded good too. Hunter is the worst.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 17, 2007)

jebara said:


> i stoped playing wow sometime ago y does  every1 like it its sooo boring all u do is kill monsters or do quests and in quests is kill monsters and collecting stuff from monsters u have killed and u can hang aruond with freinds but u can do that with any other online game so whats so fun????



This game takes no skill end of story.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 17, 2007)

WoW is getting really old now and soon it will die out. Its getting to hard to level and now lv80 coming out soon Christ save me.


----------



## KnighT-oF-WolF (Sep 17, 2007)

I doubt WoW will die out anytime soon because of how addictive it is.  I've had a few friends who keep saying they'll quit but each time they come back.  Also everyone who quit before seems to come back when expansions come out for some reason.


----------



## Hatred (Sep 17, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> WoW is getting really old now and soon it will die out. Its getting to hard to level and now lv80 coming out soon Christ save me.



I agree, I recently just quit WoW because of it and the fact that raiding is basically a waste of my time with a expansion coming out to make everything worthless....


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 17, 2007)

Thats so crazy how can they stand the endless hours of leveling up to each expansion cap? It would take me like 1 year to get to lv70 while living my normal life. Its really easy to get over the addiction first you uninstall game and then delete account. My life has been good so far i quite like last 4 months ago. I got a girl friend now i go out to parties go to foot ball games at school. My grades are also better life is good when you quit that shit.


----------



## KnighT-oF-WolF (Sep 17, 2007)

You need some skill to get high rated for arenas.  Sure, gear is a huge factor too but theres still skill involved.


----------



## Hatred (Sep 17, 2007)

thegoodjae said:


> Who else is in the FrostWolf server?
> 
> What race are you?
> 
> ...



Res, and the right class make-up really only matters for arena

What race are you? Tauren

What class are you? Druid

What are you professions? herb/alch

What is your level? 70 

What is the best PvE class? Tank~Warrior Healer~Shammy DPS~Lock

What is the best PvP class? Mage and Lock

Druids are really only used in Kara past that were just fill-ins basically, the Far end raiding guilds bring maybe 1 druid per raid...


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Sep 18, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Thats so crazy how can they stand the endless hours of leveling up to each expansion cap? It would take me like 1 year to get to lv70 while living my normal life. Its really easy to get over the addiction first you uninstall game and then delete account. My life has been good so far i quite like last 4 months ago. I got a girl friend now i go out to parties go to foot ball games at school. My grades are also better life is good when you quit that shit.



Have you eperienced the same thing I did when I quit WoW?

Whenever I hear/read about WoW players and their arguments and stuff, they all seem so pathetic =/ It's like you play then reach a platform of 'enlightenment' that other players have yet achieve.


----------



## Hatred (Sep 18, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> Have you eperienced the same thing I did when I quit WoW?
> 
> Whenever I hear/read about WoW players and their arguments and stuff, they all seem so pathetic =/ It's like you play then reach a platform of 'enlightenment' that other players have yet achieve.



I know what you mean, I see alot of arguments I had when I still really addicted to WoW and now when I see the same things I wasted time over it just seems so stupid..


----------



## little nin (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah WoW is boring to me now, but i havent quit, i just dont play it, coz if i cancel everything it makes you think about it more and shit, bare long


----------



## Spiral Man (Sep 18, 2007)

I just bought wow

and it's boring a hell :\


----------



## little nin (Sep 19, 2007)

had no idea people still buy it 

gets alright at lvl 30ish

if u have no life play it all you want, if u have a nice social life just leave it there and let it rot


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Sep 21, 2007)

Who else is in the FrostWolf server?
Not I.
What race are you?
Human
What class are you?
Paladin
What are you professions?
None
What is your level?
70
What is the best PvE class?
paladin
What is the best PvP class?
warlock


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 21, 2007)

Even though I dont play anymore here was my main character...


Who else is in the FrostWolf server?Not me

What race are you?Tauren

What class are you?Shaman!!

What are you professions?Alchemy and something else I can't remember.

What is your level?70

What is the best PvE class?warlock or hunter

What is the best PvP class?rogue


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Sep 23, 2007)

t4 helm, Girdle of truth, and Platelegs of the innocent all in one kara raid tonight. so happy.


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 23, 2007)

My guild and I tried out Gruul's Lair for the first time on Friday.

We all died horribly.  So horribly.


----------



## Drakestorm (Sep 23, 2007)

Just quited wow for a month ago. Really good and funny game, but glad i quited and that im done with it. Kinda was the person who played way to much :s. Anyways quited and made whole lot of money out of doing it!


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Sep 23, 2007)

Red Viking said:


> My guild and I tried out Gruul's Lair for the first time on Friday.
> 
> We all died horribly.  So horribly.



Its a pretty basic fight, shouldn't take to long to get down, just make sure you're all spread out and avoid the caves ins


----------



## Drakestorm (Sep 24, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Its a pretty basic fight, shouldn't take to long to get down, just make sure you're all spread out and avoid the caves ins



Believe me, for some people it can be really hard. Try Gruul pug, even if everyone is one vent/ts its impressive how people die like flies


----------



## little nin (Sep 24, 2007)

also to see them stand still when they're taking 2k damage a tick


----------



## Drakestorm (Sep 24, 2007)

Mage blinking around, people hiding where you cant see em, loladins bubling around, rogue with CoS and sprint. There are so many ways people can fail 



> also to see them stand still when they're taking 2k damage a tick



by them i hope you mean the tank , that happen a lot in my previous guild! so annoying


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 24, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Its a pretty basic fight, shouldn't take to long to get down, just make sure you're all spread out and avoid the caves ins



Well, the thing was we were trying to down the High King and we only had one hunter available that night.  You die pretty quickly when you don't have crowd control in that fight.


----------



## Drakestorm (Sep 24, 2007)

Red Viking said:


> Well, the thing was we were trying to down the High King and we only had one hunter available that night.  You die pretty quickly when you don't have crowd control in that fight.



dr00d? 

Hunters are useless anyways


----------



## little nin (Sep 24, 2007)

druid for what?

that fight, misdirects, mage tanking mage, locks controlling pets, and 2 tanks on the 1 that fears and smash down everything else

i meant 2k damage a tick from the cave in things


----------



## Drakestorm (Sep 24, 2007)

little nin said:


> druid for what?
> 
> that fight, misdirects, mage tanking mage, locks controlling pets, and 2 tanks on the 1 that fears and smash down everything else



I was reffering to this:



> Well, the thing was we were trying to down the High King and we only had one hunter available that night. You die pretty quickly when you don't have crowd control in that fight



And it seams to me they use  x Hunters to tank the one add, when feral druid, which is immune to sheep could have done the job. 



> i meant 2k damage a tick from the cave in things



I know


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 24, 2007)

The High King fight can be difficult if you don't pull correctly since there are four adds in addition to the boss.  Hunters have an advantage since they're ranged and have misdirect to break up the mobs so the tanks don't have to deal with multiple enemies.

They hit hard too.  My rogue got one shotted for 20k damage after the tanks went down.


----------



## Drakestorm (Sep 24, 2007)

Red Viking said:


> The High King fight can be difficult if you don't pull correctly since there are four adds in addition to the boss.  Hunters have an advantage since they're ranged and have misdirect to break up the mobs so the tanks don't have to deal with multiple enemies.
> 
> They hit hard too.  My rogue got one shotted for 20k damage after the tanks went down.



It is hard the first couple of times, but as long as the pull goes fine you have done the hard job. Just need everyone to focus exatcly during the pull. Mage shoot fireball, tank shoot arrow(or MD),  two tanks stand where the mage pull and run straight toward warlock, when the fireball is off. Drood standing on the other side charging in or MD. And let a warlock tank the priest until a felhunter comes and do the job. The way im was used to doing it. But been some months since last time


----------



## little nin (Sep 24, 2007)

ah not playing wow is so great lol


----------



## Hatred (Sep 24, 2007)

Lawl, their gonna be buffing High King's fight apparently because blizzard doesn't know when to leave things alone..


----------



## General Mustang (Sep 24, 2007)

Just played WoW for the first time in 7 or so months. Broke my longest record of holding out from not playing it. The WoWness just consumed me and I had to play


----------



## KnighT-oF-WolF (Sep 25, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> Just played WoW for the first time in 7 or so months. Broke my longest record of holding out from not playing it. The WoWness just consumed me and I had to play



heh, thats why i sold my account so I'll never be tempted again to play.  I swore to myself that I'll never level again.. it's sooo boring and tedious.  However, I might hop onto my friends account once the expansion is out just to see how it is. =)


----------



## Drakestorm (Sep 25, 2007)

KnighT-oF-WolF said:


> heh, thats why i sold my account so I'll never be tempted again to play.  I swore to myself that I'll never level again.. it's sooo boring and tedious.  However, I might hop onto my friends account once the expansion is out just to see how it is. =)



goes for me as well . If im a a friends house i might log on and talk to some of the old buddies


----------



## Haxxz (Sep 25, 2007)

Who else is in the FrostWolf server? >> No, i play on medivh..well used to

What race are you? >> Troll

What class are you? >> Hunter, Me n my gang banging pet.

What are you professions? >> Enchanter/alchemy

What is your level? >> 56, i stopped about a year ago..only my uncles play, (Lvl 70..all of em -.-)

What is the best PvE class? >> Warlock

What is the best PvP class? >> Rouge, i have a rogue too n they kick ass. Sap ftw!!!


----------



## General Mustang (Sep 25, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> Just played WoW for the first time in 7 or so months. Broke my longest record of holding out from not playing it. The WoWness just consumed me and I had to play



Turns out about a day of playing made me remember why I quit: It's boring to me now...I miss my old WoW friends who quit! :'(



KnighT-oF-WolF said:


> heh, thats why i sold my account so I'll never be tempted again to play.  I swore to myself that I'll never level again.. it's sooo boring and tedious.  However, I might hop onto my friends account once the expansion is out just to see how it is. =)



I have sold a couple my accounts, I figured I'd keep one to keep in touch with friends. I've made a good $500 at least on 2 of my accounts combined(Each had at least 1 70 and at least a 65+)


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 25, 2007)

I stopped WoW. Too addicting and I had school. I was a res druid.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Sep 25, 2007)

Im toying with the idea of reopening my account when the expansion comes out.

The problem is, nearly every single player is incredibly annoying (unless your lucky enough to find that a gem) and from a sane person's point of view, 'raiding' is the most pointless, time consuming and repetitive thing i've ever seen. 

I'll never be a raider, which means once I get to 80 I'll have fuck all to do, like I did at 70. I was unlucky enough to roll a hunter 5 months previously which meant I couldnt use the (broken anyway) arena system and BGs hold next to no challenge (although i loved EOTS).

The thought of giving Blizzard even more of my money actually makes me angry


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 26, 2007)

Who else is in the FrostWolf server?
*I'm on Blackwater Raiders*

What race are you?
*Forsaken*

What class are you?
*Rogue*

What are you professions?
*Leatherworking and Skinning*

What is your level?
*70*

What is the best PvE class?
*It depends on what you like to do in the game.  As a rogue, I can pretty much dominate PvE and control the flow of battle unless I'm up against Elites.  Plus sneak lets me get in and out of places without having to waste time fighting unnecessary battles.  Sneaking in and out of Stormwind is always fun too.*

What is the best PvP class?
*I don't PvP.  I would have said Warlock, but their fear just got nerfed with  Tuesday's patch.*



Euro-Shino said:


> This game takes no skill end of story.



So?


----------



## little nin (Sep 26, 2007)

i liked raiding


----------



## Rori (Sep 26, 2007)

God, leveling takes the piss. I'm still trying to rush through the next 5 levels so I can get my first mount. (only been playing for 3 weeks) But luckily, I'm not so addicted to it.

I doubt I'll ever get to 70, BC won't install every time I try it. And I doubt I'll be able to play in the Arena either since my main (and only) is a Hunter.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Sep 26, 2007)

little nin said:


> i liked raiding



Get strategy off internet > Read > Complete > Rinse and Repeat

I once had this 15 year old kid screaming at me because I had to leave the raid, not sure why because one thing every guild has is back up DPS, and I got kicked from the guild because I was just laughing my cap off at the kid.

As if I'm going to be lectured by someone 5 years younger than me about real life commitments.

I was part of a casual raiding guild which has a good outlook to things but raiding was just shit. It's only good when your fighting a boss for the first time, after that it's just the same thing over and over and over


----------



## little nin (Sep 27, 2007)

yeah when we was pwning kara

trying to down maggy however, how gay

my guild had old losers in it, but if someone had to leave it was cool 

i hate it when people try to talk as if they're above you though, we both play the game, both have lvl 70 chars so we're the same in my eyes!

but fuck yeah wow just isn't appealing neway


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 27, 2007)

Would it be against terms to try to sell my character on this board in this section or another
(the boards terms not blizzards. Blizzards terms can suck my dick)


----------



## WolfKiDD (Sep 27, 2007)

Bah, Raiding is decent. Though i can't see how doing countless repetitive battles in the arena are any better... =/
anyhoos... lvling a horde char anytime im not raiding so i can get myself a Horde Death Knight when they come out


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Sep 27, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> God, leveling takes the piss. I'm still trying to rush through the next 5 levels so I can get my first mount. (only been playing for 3 weeks) But luckily, I'm not so addicted to it.
> 
> I doubt I'll ever get to 70, BC won't install every time I try it. And I doubt I'll be able to play in the Arena either since my main (and only) is a Hunter.



If you've been playing 3 weeks and your main is a 35 I commend you with a high five. thats faster than A LOT of people level. Also hunters and rock in arena if they know what they're doing.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Sep 27, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> If you've been playing 3 weeks and your main is a 35 I commend you with a high five. thats faster than A LOT of people level. Also hunters and rock in arena if they know what they're doing.



Which is why they are the most underrepresented class in all brackets. Makes sense.

The new Arcane Shot will help slightly, but it doesn't take away the main reasons why Hunters are all but useless. I wonder if they are still going to get the Mortal Strike shot I heard about.


----------



## KnighT-oF-WolF (Sep 28, 2007)

I raided a lot pre-expansion doing MC/BWL/AQ40/Naxx.  When I look back, I dunno why i wasted so much of my life doing something that wasn't even fun.  Well its fun for the first few times but it just becomes a chore later on.  You don't even get rewarded that much because you have to compete against others for loot, maybe its better now cuz of smaller raids.

For me, the fun part about WoW was the people I played with.  Thats the thing that kept me going.  My advice to all the current wow players : don't get too caught up with raiding, focus on having fun, RL stuff> wow.  Don't force yourself to quit, when the time comes, you'll know it.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Sep 28, 2007)

KnighT-oF-WolF said:


> I raided a lot pre-expansion doing MC/BWL/AQ40/Naxx.  When I look back, I dunno why i wasted so much of my life doing something that wasn't even fun.  Well its fun for the first few times but it just becomes a chore later on.  You don't even get rewarded that much because you have to compete against others for loot, maybe its better now cuz of smaller raids.
> 
> For me, the fun part about WoW was the people I played with.  Thats the thing that kept me going.  My advice to all the current wow players : don't get too caught up with raiding, focus on having fun, RL stuff> wow.  Don't force yourself to quit, when the time comes, you'll know it.



Good postage there ^


----------



## SeQuentiaL (Oct 2, 2007)

> _I raided a lot pre-expansion doing MC/BWL/AQ40/Naxx. When I look back, I dunno why i wasted so much of my life doing something that wasn't even fun. Well its fun for the first few times but it just becomes a chore later on. You don't even get rewarded that much because you have to compete against others for loot, maybe its better now cuz of smaller raids._


Well said. But i guess hanging around people you're comfortable with kills the time faster. Also the feeling of achieving a feat that only a handful of people has done is quite a satisfying one for a short-time (raiding-wise). But...watching the consumables you farmed for days/hours beforehand go down the drain in a timespan of 2-3hours is a pretty sick feeling. Especially the nights when your raid fails miserably, it just makes you wonder what you could of done that might of been productive, instead of farming for mats. 

It does get very repetitive, thus becomming like a chore but it's so automatic. Farm mats, 6pm - prep for raid, raid for 6-8hrs, rinse and repeat. I guess it's the addiction acting up. 

I've quit WoW as well, and i thought of WoW as a 'phase' (like puberty XD). Even though you tell yourself, social-life >, it just never happens when you're playing WoW. I use to be able to sit infront of the comp for 8hours straight, without noticing anything around me, time just flies by. I've gone over the 'WoW Phase' of my life now, and i don't really think much about what i've done or what i could've done during the time when i played WoW. Of course, since i don't reminisce anything about WoW, i naturally don't need to go back and play it.



> _Bah, Raiding is decent. Though i can't see how doing countless repetitive battles in the arena are any better... =/_


Raiding = vs scripted AI
PvP = vs human
Well, the difference is enormous. With scripted AI, it's never going to change, but with pvp you just never know what to expect (with a few exceptions). But opinions differ, and i won't judge yours, but i just enjoy expecting the unexpected and improvising on the spot.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Oct 3, 2007)

I just got kicked out of that guild I told you guys I was in. Wow this is getting old.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 3, 2007)

SeQuentiaL said:


> I've quit WoW as well,



Welcome to real life.  World of Warcraft is a sick game.. i think just over all mmorpgs are lame they require no skill at all. I mean really what good does a mmorpg do for you? If your lv70 in WoW then what? Did you get a new girlfriend/boyfriend? Did you get better at something? Nope gaining levels in WoW is not getting better at WoW.. i consider levels a clock. The more you gain the more time you waste.. but lets say you play fps if your a game addict get really good and go to tournament and win. If you play RPG experience a amazing story line that has a ending not like WoW where the *world of never ending quests comes to play.
*

I doubt there is anyone on NF who has a life if hes playing WoW.. why? Because even if you play WoW a little bit then your wasting your time if your not lv70 the game sucks over all..


----------



## Kaki (Oct 4, 2007)

I hear those that get into wow don't come around here much anymore.


----------



## Fulcata (Oct 7, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> Which is why they are the most underrepresented class in all brackets. Makes sense.
> 
> The new Arcane Shot might help slightly maybe, but it doesn't take away the main reasons why Hunters are all but useless. I wonder if they are still going to get the Mortal Strike shot I heard about.


Fixed. And the ms shot was fake.

Off-Topic:I got bored, so I respecced and slapped on S2 Arena gear full of nothing but sta and agi/+dodge rating gems. And proceeded to embarass very caster I fought in the next WSG round. I meleed them. xD (I ended up with 30% Dodge (Imp Monkey) 6% Parry, and close to 13k health. I lold for hours.


----------



## JAPPO (Oct 7, 2007)

I have:

70 tauren druid
51 tauren shaman
40 troll mage
30 troll hunter
13 paladin
10 priest


----------



## little nin (Oct 8, 2007)

EUROPE RULES!

i have no idea 

maybe it will be some sort of account migration


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Oct 10, 2007)

I lvled to 70 in europe for alliance human then I thought whats the point anymore and quit lol


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 10, 2007)

verakum said:


> Guys wondering something!!!!
> 
> I just bought world of warcraft in USA... but in a month or more im gonna move to Europe.... so im havent used the CD key to get my acc nor my free month of game..... so i was wondering that even if i bought the game in  USA i could use that cd key in the realms in europe instead of those in USA.... i asked blizzard support team but havent received a word about it yet  so i thought someone could have had this same prob once and decided to ask here too



You just have to choose your realm as oceanic instead of north american.

You can play on a europe server right now or you should be able too.


----------



## Blade101 (Oct 11, 2007)

I played WoW for an hour and got bored, so I can say that I have officially quit. (btw, twas cracked server xD)


----------



## little nin (Oct 11, 2007)

lol, sell it on ebay now


----------



## little nin (Oct 15, 2007)

see how everyones stopped playing


----------



## Vetano-sama (Oct 20, 2007)

My mage:


Gonna quit on 1st November tho


----------



## serger989 (Oct 21, 2007)

Haxx said:


> Who else is in the FrostWolf server? >> No, i play on medivh..well used to
> 
> What race are you? >> Troll
> 
> ...



Medivh heh, brings back memories, I was about to join The Transcendant but I left the game around february this year, but was on that server since day 1, good times. I remember being there when Kalahad opened up the gates of AQ, server lagged so bad, it crashed, re logged then hundreds of people were just dead from the mobs ahaha it was awesome.

If you were horde though and weren't max level, you probably wouldn't remember Madmartigan  (me) Human paladin. Ahhhhh I need to play again and grind for S3 gear >_>


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Oct 22, 2007)

Azjol Nerub

Tauren

Warrior

Mining/Engineering

Best PvE class: Fury Warrior

Best PvP class: Fury Warrior...okay, even I can't say that with a straight face.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 23, 2007)

Fuck that... locks are way too overpowered.  I have am a decently geared 70 mage (some T4, Spellstrike pants and helm, Season 2 Arena shoulders, veterans wrists and boots, etc.) and the ONLY way I can take down any lock I've faced is if he is wearing blues and I get the jump on him.  I fought one the other day with over 14k health and my fireball crit him for 2k (stupid resistance gear) and his health barely moved, let alone when he killed me he had full hp and majority of his mana pool left ><


----------



## brettc (Nov 1, 2007)

What race are you? Undead

What class are you? Rogue

What are you professions? Skinning/LW

What is your level? 33


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Nov 1, 2007)

Who else is in the FrostWolf server?
Im not 

What race are you?
Human, Undead, Bloodelf

What class are you?
Human rogue, undead warlock, bloodelf paladin

What are you professions?
Mining,tailoring,leatherworks,blacksmith, jewelry 340+ (blacksmithing for pala maximum)

What is your level?
70,70,70 but i stopped playing active ^_^

What is the best PvE class?
all classes have their good abilities so nobody can really tell.
dmg dealer a good fury warrior though, depends on the eqp


What is the best PvP class?
Warlock, you just cant beat somebody that makes that extreme dot, has life like a deftank and fucking much skills to heal themselves....


----------



## Vetano-sama (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello this is my first movie (and possibly my last one)




There are two speccs shown in this movie
Full ice: 0/7/54
Elemental Tetos Style: 0/29/32


What this movie contains:
-)Battlegrounds (Alterac Valley|AB and WSG have too long waiting queues sorry for that)
-)DUELS >yeha< against skilled warlocks, warriors, mages, druids (no rogues sorry for that =/)
-)Storyline Intro
-)Storyline Outro
-)Pot Usage (Manapots mainly|hi I'm Oomage :>)
-)METAL YEHAAAA and some punkrock =)

What this movie NOT contains:
-)Best Mage ever
-)Double Waterelemental and Double Iceblock every fight
-)Me fighting 5 Gladiators onehanded while being afk
-)You

Songlist:
Sonata Arctica - Silence
Sonata Arctica - Weballergy
In Flames - My Sweet Shadows
Rise Against - Drones
Disturbed - Deify
Sonata Arctica - Wildfire
Sum 41 - Hooch
Sonata Arctica - Gravenimage (shortened)



Keep the positive criticism coming!


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Nov 8, 2007)

Kickass soundtrack sonata arctica is the shit

 Well you said your were quiting right? Can I have your account. Hehehe. 

Anyway yeah I've quit my paladin and started a blood elf warlock. got him at 31 and waiting for the new patch to come out so I can level him.


----------



## Vetano-sama (Nov 9, 2007)

Sonata Arctica is the best nup =/

I hope WLs get nerfed to death!
Better Level a Warrior, they will always be imba with gear no matter how much they get nerfed


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 12, 2007)

I just decided to play again and rerolled a Warlock on Tich and I got a couple of questions to ask for the Lock players here.

Is Affliction better than Demonology in terms of leveling?
What is the casting cycle for an Affliction Warlock in raids?
What is the ideal spell hit rating for raiding at level 70?
What is the most to least important stat to obtain for an Affliction Warlock?

Thanks.


----------



## Vetano-sama (Nov 14, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I just decided to play again and rerolled a Warlock on Tich and I got a couple of questions to ask for the Lock players here.
> 
> 1. Is Affliction better than Demonology in terms of leveling?
> 2. What is the casting cycle for an Affliction Warlock in raids?
> ...



1. Level with Affliction till level 50 then switch to Demonology (Felguard is teh imba!)
2. Keep your dots up (starting with the one with the longest duration) and then just do the shadowbolt spam :>
3. 16% or at level 70 something about 200+ spellhitrating (WITHOUT TALENTS ONLY ON LVL ??(=73) BOSS ELITE MOBS)
4. With stat you mean int, stam, ..?
I think you mean spelldmg/hit/crit and if that's the case then the only answer is critical spell rating.
As you may know dots can't crit, so you just head for max spelldamage and spellhit (also be sure to get some stam for the fights)


----------



## WolfKiDD (Nov 16, 2007)

ah shit... i bought a gamecard after 2 months of no playing to see the new patch....
i come on and my guild disbanded, some ppl i used to play with have stopped and i just feel so weak....i hope this expansion is worth its hype or hello warhammer online!..


----------



## Vetano-sama (Nov 17, 2007)

I know that =/
Don't push yourself, just get online when you've got NOTHING to do or jus for arena!

BTW you can easily find new friends in WoW, so that shouldn't be a prob


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll just merge this with the main thread.


----------



## little nin (Nov 18, 2007)

i have no idea what the merged thread was 

im a lvl 70 ally druid, almost full epic >_>

back to this most overpowered crap tho, hunters are the new ms warriors, take my buffs...nerf my healing...drain my mana...have no deadzone and have high dps? GTFO


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2007)

What race eould recommend between Night Elf, and Tauren?


----------



## little nin (Nov 18, 2007)

nelf rogue, tauren warrior


----------



## Revan (Nov 19, 2007)

What race are you? Night Elf all the way

What class are you? Warrior

What are you professions? Blacksmithing and Mining

What is your level? 32

And YES i know that a Warrior is the bitch of a Mage, unless you a lv 70 fury warrior


----------



## Vetano-sama (Nov 20, 2007)

warrior is cool!
If you know how to beat mages you'll slay 80% of them (the bad and average ones)


----------



## sharingan_clan213 (Nov 22, 2007)

I play as a 70 warlock on Executs. I think warlocks are powerful in  1v1, but not so good in arena. 

btw

nerfRgouesOk?TyGG


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 22, 2007)

TRIGONX AM BOSS


Seriously tho. I play on the Worlds LEAST populated servers known to man. Hit me up in a PM with a server that I should xfer too. PLEASE.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 22, 2007)

Restarted playing a few weeks ago, it's much more fun now that i'm playing with my RL friends.

Made a mage on the Emerald Dream server, i ignored my 70 hunter on QT.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Nov 27, 2007)

If anyone remembers I have had been having a shit load of guild troubles and now I've finally found my home. We start mag this week.


----------



## little nin (Nov 27, 2007)

very nice


----------



## MajorThor (Dec 7, 2007)

Transfering my Druid to Dragonmaw. Names Trigonx. Wanting a kickin new name for the new start. Wanting it to be anime Related and full of GAR/Win. Suggestions plz? PM me. Will +rep!


----------



## Draffut (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey, I know I havn't been aorund in ages, but I figured I would give an update.

My guild took down Illidan while I was in Iraq.  I have an open invitation to join them now.  But I've been told by old members I know that most of the new leadership sucks ass, so not going to do it.

Instead, me and one of my best friends are going to start up a horde PVP guild on Dragonmaw.  We do not plan on running more then 10 mans, atleast for a while.  If this sounds like something anyone here is intersted in, let me know.  A PM would probobly be easiest.  We wont be picky, you just need to:

1. Dont suck
2. Dont be a bitch

I guess thats about it.


----------



## Win Z (Dec 18, 2007)

ok guys, i hit 70 about a week back and have been working on some gear.



please let me know if i am ready for kara, or what else do i require!

thnx


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 18, 2007)

Win Z said:


> ok guys, i hit 70 about a week back and have been working on some gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have never raided as a Lock before but right off the bat through knowledge obtained reading on the forums, you possibly need more +hit but definately respec back to Affliction. Destruction spec is only good once you get like +1000 spell/shadow damage, 202 +hit, and ~20% spell crit. 

Running some Heroics and various other 70 instances can get you well enough gear to prepare for Kara.

Hope that helped.


----------



## Vetano-sama (Dec 21, 2007)

For raid encounters you shoudl aim for 16% tohit on your gear (spellhit ofcourse)

always use +4 hit rating +5spelldmg gems till you hit the hitcap on all red/yellow sockets

Specc affliction and forget crit, you won't need it

Get HIT RATING TILL CAP and MASS SPELLDAMAGE

Always remember:
Hit rating is worth double than crit rating and 1,5 times better than 1 spelldmg till you hit the hitcap

I'm Austrian, so I could explain it alot better in german ^^


----------



## forkandspoon (Dec 23, 2007)

Vetano-sama said:


> For raid encounters you shoudl aim for 16% tohit on your gear (spellhit ofcourse)
> 
> always use +4 hit rating +5spelldmg gems till you hit the hitcap on all red/yellow sockets
> 
> ...




Ill some it up for you 

Spell hit > spell damage > spell crit

Until

spell hit 16% including talents then its

Spell damage > spell crit





Get all of these


----------



## Win Z (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks for the ideas guys, its just that the frozen shadoweave st is a little out of reach right now, though i am getting the spellstrike pants and gladiator warstaff soon.

also planning to respec affliction, maybe this build:


plz lemme know if its any good!

another thing, do i still need 16% hit with 5/5 supression? coz otherwise getting only 6% more is easy.


----------



## forkandspoon (Dec 23, 2007)

the pain suppression only works with your affliction spells... so only your dots, so its really a horrible talent i would skip it all together and do the build above and work on the 16% hit.


Also I would use a macro to cast all your dots something like


/castsequence Siphon Life, Curse of Agony, Corruption, Unstable Affliction, Immolation


that way your only spamming 1 button to cast all those dots, get a mod that tells you when your dots expire and spam shadow bolt between dot recast.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 23, 2007)

forkandspoon said:


> the pain suppression only works with your affliction spells... so only your dots, so its really a horrible talent i would skip it all together and do the build above and work on the 16% hit.
> 
> 
> Also I would use a macro to cast all your dots something like
> ...



Is that the best starting cast cycle?

I haven't started raiding yet on my Warlock but during boss encounters in various instances I go something like UA, SL, Corruption, CoA/CoE/CoS, Immolation, then SB spams.

Also in the talent build you linked you didn't get Shadow Embrace, is there any reason why you didn't get it?

I like to have just one in it just for farming purposes but at level 70 with good gear does the talent become that worthless to not get? It does buff Drain Life to improve farming and whatnot.

I was planning on going with this build when I hit 70


----------



## forkandspoon (Dec 24, 2007)

Malediction gives all your S.priest, warlocks, moonkins, and arcane mages 2% more damage


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Dec 25, 2007)

Shadow Embrace is pretty much useless once you've got more than one point in it for the Soul Siphon effects, as it's calculated before armor mitigation.  5% ends up being 1.25% in some cases.

As for cast sequences, I always went Curse, UA, Corruption, Immolate, Siphon Life.

Also, that build you linked is pretty much the premier affliction raid spec, it's what I used.

As for malediction, well, it's cool to have a lock in the raid with it, and it's not a huge deal to get since Imp HoT is kinda useless for raiding, and you only really need 18 points in Destro (intensity is kinda useless).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 26, 2007)

I was wondering, does anyone here play on Tichondrious?


----------



## forkandspoon (Dec 26, 2007)

I play alliance on darkspear


----------



## Twirl (Dec 26, 2007)

Is everyone waiting for the Wrath of the Lich King Expansion Pack? Makes me wonder how many expansion packs are going to come out....


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Dec 26, 2007)

I've quit until WotLK comes out, unless I get bored and pick it up again in the meantime.

As for expansions, WoW is a MMO, and a cash cow of epic proportions, expansions will _never_ stop coming out lol.


----------



## little nin (Dec 29, 2007)

im finally properly done now, logged in today and gave my friend all my money and some shit to sell 

now to sell the char


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 30, 2007)

Does anyone know the max +Hit for Melee in PvE?
I heard it went up this patch so I don't know the new numbers.

I'm a Rogue so you can shred 5% of the max percentage.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 30, 2007)

No big news on WotLK yet?  That's kinda sad.  I guess they still can't reach the one expansion per year goal =\


----------



## Win Z (Dec 31, 2007)

damn i messed up! bought freakin' +hit gems thinking it was the same as +spell hit, and even socketed them! then i'm like "wait....why isn't the spell hit increasing ...:S"

damn...there goes a lot of gold down the drain....


----------



## Azal (Jan 1, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Does anyone know the max +Hit for Melee in PvE?
> I heard it went up this patch so I don't know the new numbers.
> 
> I'm a Rogue so you can shred 5% of the max percentage.



With 0/5 Precision: 442 
With 5/5 Precision: 363 

Just incase you haven't found out yet ^^


----------



## Ronin (Jan 1, 2008)

I am hoping that someone in this thread can help me out. I had the original WOW, played years back. I was considering starting again so my cousin gave me hid copy of BC to install.

 I installed it and tried to log in using his account info, so I could try out his character for a little while and keeps saying "unable to connect." I've tried all of the troubleshooting options except the tracet option. Ports are forwarded on router and firewall is disabled. If anyone can be of some assistance I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 8, 2008)

SCREW GW!!!!! It's the biggest waste. WoW's superior by a longshot. Nothing like having a huge war between 70's in honor hold, with all the guards dead. 

Currently own a 70 shadow priest, 70 arms warrior, 60 resto shaman, and used to have a 70 rogue -_-;


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 12, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> SCREW GW!!!!! It's the biggest waste. WoW's superior by a longshot. Nothing like having a huge war between 70's in honor hold, with all the guards dead.
> 
> Currently own a 70 shadow priest, 70 arms warrior, 60 resto shaman, and used to have a 70 rogue -_-;



Don't say *Guild Wars *is the biggest waste when it takes a short time to get to end game in *Guild Wars *this means its the smallest waste compared to the raids in *World of Warcraft*.

Yeah I do admit I spend more time on* World of Warcraft* then I ever could on *Guild Wars*.


Lv70 Holy Priest right here.  Anyone play on Blade's Edge?


----------



## kiriospy (Jan 12, 2008)

this game is very best.

my pj is Noobtrainer orc shaman 68 [Skullcrusher]


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 12, 2008)

The Original said:


> I am hoping that someone in this thread can help me out. I had the original WOW, played years back. I was considering starting again so my cousin gave me hid copy of BC to install.
> 
> I installed it and tried to log in using his account info, so I could try out his character for a little while and keeps saying "unable to connect." I've tried all of the troubleshooting options except the tracet option. Ports are forwarded on router and firewall is disabled. If anyone can be of some assistance I would greatly appreciate it.



Your better of contacting phone support then.


----------



## kiriospy (Jan 12, 2008)

the problem is you conection


----------



## Vetano-sama (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone is interested in buying my 70 undead mage on european PVP realm?

Full pvp epics (Only S2 or S3 items with 3k arena points left)

Got epic flying mount and 2k gold cash and also quite a few primals (5+ of each kind)

engineering 367 mining max skilled aswell as first aid

This game gets sucky to me I need to progress in rl ;P


----------



## little nin (Jan 20, 2008)

i wanna sell my druid too

pve realm, lvl 70, full epic pve gear with s3 chest

gear for all specs


----------



## Vetano-sama (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmm taking back my offer 4 you 

Instead I've spread some reps in this thread:>


----------



## sharingan_clan213 (Jan 27, 2008)

*WOW & raiding*

Hey guys. Ive been raiding on WOW as a 70 lock for a while now...when i first started raiding, i thought, "o this is ausome i wanan down every boss." Now its come to the point where no1 cares about progession. They just care about getting big, fat, purple epics. I mean, even the GM's take people in for raids based only on gear. How fucked up is that?! I always help out people on groups, instances and i never complain or bitch about wipes during raids. But when an item drops that i REALLY need, and will improve me alot, i always end up losing it to the GM's cuz THEY want it. Oh yea, and then there are the people who get epicked out in liek 4 kara runs and they ditch the guild for another one. And me, *the person who sticks around the most*, doesnt get support or the gear that i need to perform better! Oh and what happens when the guild is raiding TK? Those idots with all the epics, and who have no no talent, dont notice the DBM's SKULL on top of their head, and dont run away and cause the raid to WIPE!! I am seriously thinking of quitting WOW because of this developed raiding fad

you can say "OH QQ STFU NOOB" but im sure if this happened to u, u would also get pissed off too.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Jan 27, 2008)

No WoW player is as good as Athene.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brX1Op5qmAQ[/YOUTUBE]

If this has been posted before, then by bad but I aint gonna go searching through 138 pages to see if someone posted this before, Believe it!


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 27, 2008)

I plan on transferring soon to another PvE server. Anyone here got a lv70 on a PvE server? 

Look me up *Priestley*.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 29, 2008)

Post in the WOW thread.

Also, most of your post is just complaining.  i've been waching my guild kill Illidian for 2 months while they wont even take the 2 days it requires to key me up.  deal with it.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 29, 2008)

I am on Cenarius, one of the top PvE servers endgame-wise.  Name Thumbkinchan.

Feel free to come to my server, it's a good one.  Guild currently killing Illidian weekly though I am not yet keyed. (So I just hit up Hyjal for now)

Little Nin, name and server?



> No WoW player is as good as Athene.


Thank you, i needed a good laugh.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Jan 29, 2008)

Orochimarύ said:


> I plan on transferring soon to another PvE server. Anyone here got a lv70 on a PvE server?
> 
> Look me up *Priestley*.



Yup, c'mon over to Thrall.


----------



## little nin (Jan 30, 2008)

Uechi on Khadgar, haven't played in so long


----------



## [sephir] (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey guys im getting kinda bored of WoW, if anyones interested in a full epic Blood Elf Pally on a US PVP Server hit me up. Has epic flying mount and sweet gear, if anyones interested feel free to pm me or sumthing.


----------



## froni (Mar 1, 2008)

I play horde on Sargeras server, under Kenpachi


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 3, 2008)

Okay I haven't raided in the longest time and I have no other choice but to join a newly formed late night raiding guild that is farming Kara to get gear to prep up for Gruul then SSC/TK stuff.

Well I never really paid close attention to my DPS but more of my total damage in the raid so I'm wondering if I can up my DPS. Oh yea, forgot to say but I'm a Rogue (Combat Swords 20/41)

My stats are:
1702 AP
300 Hit
24.90% Crit

Weapons:
Hope Ender (Mongoose)
Merciless Gladiator's Quickblade (Mongoose)

Here are the breakdown of bosses and my DPS on them:
Attumen: 800-900 
Moroes: 700-850
Maiden: 900-1000
Curator: 700-850
Nightbane: 900-1000
Shade: 1000+
Illhoof: 1000+
Netherspite: 1000+
Prince: 700-850

Well the only time my DPS drops below 1000 are during the battles where I have to run around, change target a lot and the target is immune to Rupture. I'm just wondering if I can break my DPS limit and go a lot higher. 

For more information my Rogue has 2 of the T4 set so I do run 1s/5r on bleedable targets and 2s/5e on nonbleedable. I put Deadly Poison my MH and Instant Poison on my OH.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2008)

Currently playing on a Private server, as I'm too cheap to pay, and I'm enjoying the game once again. I started as a Draenei Priest, as I had fond memories of my Dwarf one in the retail, but soon switched to Horde as my mates, who gave me access to the server, play it and hate the Allies. And I tell you, after experiencing the Outlands several times, I can see why. The Allies are all a bunch of fucking gankers on there. Camping out near the Spirit Healer.

As I started out as a Priest again, I figured I'd switch things up a bit by picking a BE Mage. Did this till about lvl 30, but it felt kind of uneasy, so I once-again made a Priest, BE again. Shadow-priesting just feels a lot more natural to me than nuking with a Mage. And today I made a Tauren Druid, and I'm enjoying the versatility. Going Feral.


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 5, 2008)

the only true gankers are the rogues....


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2008)

Fucking Gnome Rogues camping infront of the gates, yes. =p


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 5, 2008)

yes damn those undead anorectic ...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2008)

Love my Feral Druid.


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 6, 2008)

my poor feral druid... trying to level and he's broke.... and then it's my mage fuckin rich... why blizz is bad and doesn't let me trade another player in a battleground....


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2008)

Can't you just mail the money?


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 6, 2008)

different realm


----------



## Crowe (Mar 6, 2008)

One shotted all bosses in Kara with 7 of the raid members doing it for the first time then one shooting Nal'rok (sp?), Akilzzon and Halazzi with the same group. Incredible progress XD

We could've taken Jin'alai too but people were tired and the teleport always came on bad timings for the one letting the hatcher, hatch the eggs.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 6, 2008)

The 10 days I played WoW it was prety awesome

But I guess I cant buy it seeing Brawl coming out soon


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2008)

Just hit lvl 70, have Tier 6 armor on my Druid with a few D3 tossed in to cover the missing bits.


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 10, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Just hit lvl 70, have Tier 6 armor on my Druid with a few D3 tossed in to cover the missing bits.



wait what?
just hit lvl 70 and already have t6?


----------



## Safiir (Mar 15, 2008)

I play WoW for three years, now I've got a level 70 Undead rouge. Sometimes I get bored of WoW.


----------



## little nin (Mar 17, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> wait what?
> just hit lvl 70 and already have t6?



private server man


----------



## Draffut (Mar 17, 2008)

little nin said:


> private server man



I almsot thought someone worked for thier gear.

Maybe i'll get back to this game soon.  My guild's probobly pissed I stopped playing without warning for over a month... for the 3rd time.


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 17, 2008)

little nin said:


> private server man



yeah that's what i suspected... but had to confirm...


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 17, 2008)

well I got a full epiced holy paladin on Silvermoon and hes almost full epiced prot. anyone wants to trade for anything 70 I don't care I hate my paladin.


----------



## Neco (Mar 19, 2008)

I started playing about a month ago and a have a allience sub rogue 48 and horde ret paly 44.  Right now im focusing on getting the palidan to the outlands cause I've relized they are more group benefical.


----------



## Vetano-sama (Mar 30, 2008)

Hm yeah my 3v3 team dinged 2,3k+ a few days ago, but I don't have the percentage to become gladiator

Well we are just gonna play another team to that rating, it's not that much of a deal anyways, since you don't need skill for arena anyways...


EDIT:


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 1, 2008)

My guild of two years fell apart, so anybody wants to welcome a semi-skilled player to their guild?


----------



## ~Flippy (Apr 27, 2008)

For anyone who is interested:

My guild on Smolderthorn (alliance/US) is looking for more members, and especially those into anime and forum use. Look for Theshizirl, Flippy, Flips, Japattica, Perilly, Tubbles, Mankfoopa, Cptnbarbossa, Happihooves, or Senamin for invites, and tell them you are with Jay!

I'd like to get a consolidation of NF users in Smolderthorn! Even if its just with some level 10 now-and-then played toons!

Oh, and my shit:



~Lv. 70 Geared Human Priest (Shadow) Theshizirl
~Lv. 70 Geared Gnome Warrior (Arms) Stiffwippy
~Lv. 70 *In Progress* Draenei Shaman (Enhancement) Happihooves


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 27, 2008)

Konoha no Kīroi Senkō said:


> I started playing about a month ago and a have a allience sub rogue 48 and horde ret paly 44.  Right now im focusing on getting the palidan to the outlands cause I've relized they are more group benefical.



So are Rogues...we bring the mad deeepz.

You're better off leveling as a Combat Rogue. Combat is known to be the best leveling spec and pretty much the best end-game raiding spec. Combat Swords is still the best PvE DPS spec for Rogues. 

Deep Sub is best for PvP and so is deep Assassination. If you do plan on going deep Sub to get Shadowstep and Hemo, don't be an idiot and use Daggers. As for going deep Assassination to get Mutilate, remember to use TWO slow daggers; preferably 1.8 speeds.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2008)

Rogues are homo.


----------



## Muk (Apr 27, 2008)

so i am pretty much a noob when it comes to wow 

i did make a lvl 40 fighter over a few years ago but that's some ages ago

btw i got a question

if i got a european account and use the english servers are they the same servers as in the us or would they be different ones?

btw is there anyone on doomhammer?

i was thinking of making a priest some time but am not sure on which server i should make one


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 29, 2008)

BE pally for the win


----------



## Axis48 (Apr 29, 2008)

Aha, Warriors are better, just got my Solarian Saphire, pretty sure I'd eat your soul with a 3k MS.


----------



## Karmaxx (May 12, 2008)

Does anyone play on *Spirestone*?


----------



## Captain Marvel (May 13, 2008)

Axis48 said:


> Aha, Warriors are better, just got my Solarian Saphire, pretty sure I'd eat your soul with a 3k MS.


lol ret pallies > ms wars in 1v1


----------



## Aruarian (May 13, 2008)

makeoutparadise2 said:


> BE pally for the win



BE are fucking fail by default.


----------



## Karmaxx (May 13, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> BE are fucking fail by default.



I just made a Blood Elf hunter. 

Druid is my favorite class whats everyone else's?


----------



## Axis48 (May 14, 2008)

Captain Marvel said:


> lol ret pallies > ms wars in 1v1



Bull, Ret pallies go OOM in about 15 seconds, soon as those wings pop up, disarm, they can't bubble now, uh-oh. Then I Demo-shout you and MS and whirlwind you to death. If you don't use wings and bubble guess what, I get to bandage use my hourglass and pot. What will you do, retardin?


----------



## Draffut (May 14, 2008)

Got server first on Eredar Twins a few nights ago.

Helluva fight, now to bang our heads on M'uru for a while.


----------



## MuNaZ (May 15, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Got server first on Eredar Twins a few nights ago.
> 
> Helluva fight, now to bang our heads on M'uru for a while.



don't worry it's already been nerfed 

Gratz on kill


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2008)

Karma said:


> I just made a Blood Elf hunter.
> 
> Druid is my favorite class whats everyone else's?



Feral Drood. Tauren, of course. Because NE are a shitty race.


----------



## Draffut (May 15, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> don't worry it's already been nerfed
> 
> Gratz on kill



Figured as much.  After being stuck on Brutalis forever, and Fewlmyst for a good while, we went to the Twins, and took them out after very few attempts.

But thats fine, since now M'uru is stomping on our heads.

But even thats fine, since almost every boss gets nerfed, the Naaru will be kicked down some by the time the third gate opens.


----------



## Karmaxx (May 23, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Feral Drood. Tauren, of course. Because NE are a shitty race.



I play Resto Drood.


----------



## little nin (May 24, 2008)

Draffut said:


> I almsot thought someone worked for thier gear.
> 
> Maybe i'll get back to this game soon.  My guild's probobly pissed I stopped playing without warning for over a month... for the 3rd time.


i'm proud to have worked for my gear, fail at the same time for wasting my life but meh 


Karma said:


> I play Resto Drood.



nice!


----------



## Munken (May 24, 2008)

Axis48 said:


> Bull, Ret pallies go OOM in about 15 seconds, soon as those wings pop up, disarm, they can't bubble now, uh-oh. Then I Demo-shout you and MS and whirlwind you to death. If you don't use wings and bubble guess what, I get to bandage use my hourglass and pot. What will you do, retardin?



First of all, a retadin won't go OOM in 15 secs, and a good pala wont use avenging wrath in a duel against a warrior since it's better to save his cd for his shield, and even if he does use you wont be able to kill him in 60 secs.

And when he uses his shield he'll just hit you when you bandage and continue healing, oh and you use potions in a duel? that's fucking lame and it's not like he can do the same.


----------



## Fulcata (May 26, 2008)

If anyone playing US would like to get a month free by send a scroll of resurection my way, lemme know. Just psst me and I'll give out the details


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 10, 2008)

Male Draenei Shaman ftw!


Sexy


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 10, 2008)

don't get me started on Belfs and Draenei..


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 10, 2008)

Yay Magtheridon down for the first time in our new guild, looking promising.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jun 13, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> Male Draenei Shaman ftw!
> 
> 
> Sexy



Congrats. The shaman does look pretty cool I prefer my hunter in S2 gear.


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 13, 2008)

Allow me to take a moment to rant about something I really...REALLY hate, ad since I cant voice myself according to my feelings at the moment on the official Blizz forums because it would lead to a BAN, Im doing it here(Also LOL at Blizzards anal stance on "bad words" alm)

FUCK WEAPONSKILL!

Fuck this peace of shit mechanic, fuck it in the fucking ass. I hate this motherfucking thing so goddamn much that I want to punch someone. Fuck the retarded developer that thought that this thing was a good idea, fire him into the motherfucking sun...

My character has been stuck on 349 for 2 fucking hours now, its so motherfucking frustrating that my heads about to explode, I hate this shit to fucking much.

NEW WEAPON!

Great, go spend 4 fucking hours wacking mobs until you can propperly use it.

FUCK.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 15, 2008)

^^^ somebody needs to jack one off.


----------



## little nin (Jun 26, 2008)

lol WoW

if anyone here still plays...stop


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 26, 2008)

little nin said:


> lol WoW
> 
> if anyone here still plays...stop



why should i?


----------



## little nin (Jun 28, 2008)

it's not good for your soul , how long u been playin for?


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2008)

I was about to catch you in the act, but it looks like your actually helping people


----------



## little nin (Jun 28, 2008)

i gave up a while ago


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 29, 2008)

i do stop playing from time to time... not that addicted... but shit it still entertains me...


----------



## little nin (Jul 1, 2008)

i THINK i got kinda addicted but without realising before


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 12, 2008)

for me nothing really addicts me... i get bored fuckin easily... i may be playing wow for 2 days and the on the third day i don't want to go there... try to be there the least time possible... usually only go there to raid...


----------



## Karmaxx (Jul 13, 2008)

This game is like a fricken drug.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Jul 13, 2008)

WoW is awesome^^ (still Bloodelf, Hunter LvL. 35 >.<)
It's one of my favourite games, I could play it all day, veeery addictive.


----------



## little nin (Jul 16, 2008)

lol hunters


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 17, 2008)

little nin said:


> lol hunters



i agree with this statement...


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Jul 17, 2008)

Hunters are awesome, I love to beat the crap out of Allies with a sword, but bows are even better. And you can tame yourself some 'cute' animals 
Paladin is the worst class in WoW, as far as I can see, so: don't do Paladins, kids!^^


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 17, 2008)

+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> Hunters are awesome, I love to beat the crap out of Allies with a sword, but bows are even better. And you can tame yourself some 'cute' animals
> Paladin is the worst class in WoW, as far as I can see, so: don't do Paladins, kids!^^



i feel like burning you 
the bad thing in paladins are: boring boring boring to level up... i hit, now you, i hit now you hit,  and their  awesome  gay sets...


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Jul 17, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> i feel like burning you
> the bad thing in paladins are: boring boring boring to level up... i hit, now you, i hit now you hit,  and their  awesome  gay sets...



I'm like a cute little puppy! You can't burn cute little puppies, didn't those bastards at school teach you that?^^
Why, are you a pala? I tried one too, but after 10 levels, I got even more bored out of my skull than when I watched the Disney version of Atlantis.
I mean, with that movie, you at least have someone to mock and to blame for its badness, but if you play WoW with a Paladin, it's your own damn fault XD I like Warlocks, too  But Magicans, along with Hunters are the best^_^

WoW is my favourite (alternative) drug. It's real fun, too bad just that there aren't so many girls that play it, so I don't have much company online XD


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 17, 2008)

+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> I'm like a cute little puppy! You can't burn cute little puppies, didn't those bastards at school teach you that?^^
> Why, are you a pala? I tried one too, but after 10 levels, I got even more bored out of my skull than when I watched the Disney version of Atlantis.
> I mean, with that movie, you at least have someone to mock and to blame for its badness, but if you play WoW with a Paladin, it's your own damn fault XD I like Warlocks, too  But Magicans, along with Hunters are the best^_^
> 
> WoW is my favourite (alternative) drug. It's real fun, too bad just that there aren't so many girls that play it, so I don't have much company online XD



why? because that's what other expect you to do? meh...

who said i was a pala? i gave up after 22 lever or whatever... 
what the hell is a magician?
Warlocks... too much hate against them to level up one...


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Jul 17, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> why? because that's what other expect you to do? meh...
> 
> who said i was a pala? i gave up after 22 lever or whatever...
> what the hell is a magician?
> Warlocks... too much hate against them to level up one...



Magican is a...I have no idea, I play the game on german, so I don't know the clear translations XDD

What's your matter with warlocks? They're kinda great


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 17, 2008)

+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> Magican is a...I have no idea, I play the game on german, so I don't know the clear translations XDD
> 
> What's your matter with warlocks? They're kinda great



not for a mage that's for sure


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 17, 2008)

+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> Hunters are awesome, I love to beat the crap out of Allies with a sword, but bows are even better. And you can tame yourself some 'cute' animals
> Paladin is the worst class in WoW, as far as I can see, so: don't do Paladins, kids!^^



Unless you know how to play one.


----------



## little nin (Jul 18, 2008)

druids rock 

i miss my druid


----------



## Dizzyegg05 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ooh i might as well say

70 Paladin called Kneller on EU Thunderhorn
30 hunter called Musica EU Thunderhorn


----------



## little nin (Jul 18, 2008)

banned


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh I got my grubby little hands on WoW again after like a year. For some weird reason my AH alt is totally gone, no record anywhere of it having been deleted though, possibly because it was too low level/long ago. But that junk aside, it is pretty fun. It feels natural still, the charging mobs and all. Still loving battlegrounds, probably always will despite Alliance's tendency towards loosing in my battle group. Can't wait until I get to play again.


----------



## korbaton (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, Kabuto-sama plays World of Warcraft. News to me.

Server, race (though I think I can tell you play Alliance...ugh ) and class, NAO please. 

Draenor, Undead Warlock for me (though my account is a year and a quarter frozen). We suck at battlegrounds too... ratio of Alliance/Horde is 5/1, if I remember correctly.



And did my mention of the *WotLK beta being open* just get chewed up and spit out?


----------



## Toad Hermit (Jul 21, 2008)

little nin said:


> druids rock
> 
> i miss my druid



Druids are so fun, In BG'S I'm like an annoying piece of shit they can't kill. I piss the horde off real good

Just running around and taunting them 

rofl and in arena I just ring around the rosy and the spam /spit on me never stops


----------



## little nin (Jul 22, 2008)

^ those are the good times i miss 

i'm just thinking, i haven't been playing for a good while now, is there anything new? talents n spells wise


----------



## Toad Hermit (Jul 23, 2008)

Nothing big just small patch updates like, except the sunwell patch

Druids :
Barkskin: The cost of this spell is now reduced by Tree of Life Form.
Talent: Primal Fury (Rank 2) will now be properly unlearned when it is untalented. 

The sunwell patch:
Cyclone range is now 20 yards, down from 30. 
Empowered Rejuvenation: This talent now properly affects the final heal from Lifebloom. 
Gift of Nature: This talent now properly affects the healing from Tranquility. 
Insect Swarm: Casting lower ranks of this spell is now properly penalized like other healing and damage effects. 
Lacerate: This ability now deals additional damage based on the attack power of the Druid. 
Lifebloom: The bonus coefficient on the final bloom effect has been reduced by 20%. This spell will no longer cause error messages when interacting with Spellsteal or while the Druid is under the effects of Mind Control. 
Mangle (Bear) now properly triggers a 1.5 second global cooldown, increased from 1.0 second. 
Many shapeshift form tooltips have been updated to be consistent with each other. 
Natural Perfection: This ability will no longer be triggered by taking critical strikes while sitting. In addition, it is now affected by the Subtlety talent and reduces damage by 2/3/4%, down from 1/3/5%. 
Nurturing Instinct increases your healing spells by up to 50/100% of your Agility, and increases healing done to you by 10/20% while in Cat form. 
Regrowth: The mana cost of this spell has been reduced by approximately 20%. 
When a Druid in cat form casts Pounce it will now properly animate.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 23, 2008)

I heard patch gimped M'uru.
Maybe my guild can take him down now.


----------



## little nin (Jul 26, 2008)

i checked out the druid stuff, new spell there looks really good for raiding, can heal the tank and melee at the same time


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 26, 2008)

little nin said:


> i checked out the druid stuff, new spell there looks really good for raiding, can heal the tank and melee at the same time



i'm seeing it to continued to be applied on casters...
for tanks and melee i see palas to take that role
Priests had the long deserved buff... (on healing)


----------



## Toad Hermit (Jul 27, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> UnleashFusion.Marvel.com
> 
> Check out the new talent trees
> 
> Some of the new priest stuff is fucking sweet.



Yeah Shadow priests will have godlike survivability and the only talent points they need from the disc tree is the 3 points in silent resolve, 5 points in unbreakable will and inner focus


This will probably be the usual pvp shadow priest talent 
 just like how 41/20 is right now




The improved fade finally has its uses now


----------



## little nin (Jul 27, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> i'm seeing it to continued to be applied on casters...
> for tanks and melee i see palas to take that role
> Priests had the long deserved buff... (on healing)



that priest buff is awesome ;o

all in all, the new talents look really good


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Aug 2, 2008)

I just figured out how to get 'honour-points' (how are these points called again? I simply translated it, so I have no idea ), when I toasted a Lvl 30 Ally Mage lol
Hooray! Ally-Hate 
I like playing with characters of the Horde way more, because I like being the Anti-Hero


----------



## Endlessly (Aug 2, 2008)

Ally-Hate!? 

@ Yakushi Kabuto: Do your characters just disappear if you haven't played for a very, very, very long time? O_o;


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2008)

GO GNOME OR GO HOME

Only hatable races are the Humans, Night and Blood elves. Because they're all lame. Rest is orsum. Especially Draenei, Dwarves, Gnomes (though they're ugly fucker), Orcs and Tauren.

If there are any European players, I just created two allies that I'll be going with on Neptulon, although I've two/three alts on Horde Emeriss.


----------



## little nin (Aug 4, 2008)

druid = night elf = epic!


----------



## Jesus Date (Aug 4, 2008)

troll mage here 

but I'm not lvl 70 yet.


----------



## Harley (Aug 6, 2008)

World of Warcraft seems to easy now quests are giving more exp. There is now a invite a friend plan for every two levels your friend gains you gain one level. So you can basically level without playing at all. Mounts are level 30 now and at a really cheap price of 85s. I swear there will be noobs hitting Kara not knowing how to play the game at all. 

This game is no longer hard core its like a kiddy mmorpg way to easy and no challenge. I miss the good old days when hitting a level felt really good and you feel rewarded.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2008)

Anyone on EU-Neptulon Alli or EU-Emeriss Horde?

And you should try PVP, in that case. That's where the real challenge is. That or raiding. =p


----------



## little nin (Aug 7, 2008)

raiding was hardcore, good, lifeless times


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 8, 2008)

I loved raiding in vanilla WoW: 40 people, tons of consumable buffs, and every encounter felt epic as hell. Plus Naxx. 

After the expansion, though, my raid group dissolved in the drama bomb that was 25 man limits, and when I do play anymore, it's PvP. Nothing in the game so far is as fun as playing on my sub rogue. It's just it plays different from what people generally expect out of rogues: you don't die, ever. Other rogues jump you from stealth? Nope. Rogues pop evasion? Lower cooldown on blind. Get your health down? Cheat death. You're blitzing the frostwolf base in AV, and five people run up to catch you? Blow sprint and shadowstep to make it to the other tower, and then over the wall.

I can't even remember all the times I've successfully tanked Galvanger or Drek Thar on that guy, it's just nuts.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2008)

Blegh, want to role a new toon that's actually melee, since I tend to stick with pew pew classes. Will never roll Huntard. Since I already have a druid, I felt that it's time for something new. Toss up between Rogue, Warrior and Paladin. Paladin is pretty much a third choice because, even though I highly enjoy survivability, the mana thing is a drawback. So it's mainly between Rogue and Warrior. I enjoy doing damage, although tanking on the side would be no problem, but the extremely high gear-dependance of Warriors seems like a con (although Titan's Grip looks absolutely tasty), and the (somewhat) squishiness of rogues is also a bit off-putting. I've rolled Rogue before, Warrior not, but I'm still leaning towards Rogues a bit more, even though they're the second? most rolled class.

Don't worry, I'm not going Undead or Blood Elf. Well, maybe Undead since I hate the race so much that I've never gone through the starting area, but I recall Undead Rogues being as abundant as Night Elf Hunters and the like.


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 8, 2008)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again: rogues are the single most enjoyable class to play in WoW. Even though the keep getting the nerf bat >>

I'd play assassination or sub, though. Combat is good for DPS, but the other two blow it away with nasty tricks and utility.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2008)

Combat is better for leveling though, as far as I recall?

Blegh, the whole Alli vs. Horde thing is annoying me. Will probably just role either Dwarf or Orc rogue.


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 8, 2008)

The only thing about combat for level is that every two minutes, you can take on two mobs.

With sub, if you're good enough, you can just keep going and never stop. Every once and a while with all your cooldowns up you can take out four or five. 

Most people prefer combat for leveling, though. But I figure if it's not fun while leveling, why level at all? Haha.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2008)

Still trying to decide between Orc or Dwarf. >.O Maybe Troll.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 8, 2008)

I used to play this game a while back like 2 years ago before the burning crusade or what ever, anyone know any sites where I can buy a cheap character??


----------



## Harley (Aug 9, 2008)

I leveled a rogue to 70 and as far as I can tell from leveling. Combat swords is great then once you get enough points to get *shadowstep *respec Hemo Swords its lots of fun, great for PvP. 

See heres my theory on leveling if your on a PvP server. Don't ever go for the best leveling spec because on a PvP server its all about being able to live from the opposite faction and the best way to do that is PvP spec you will die less so consider that.


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 9, 2008)

Hemo swords? Hemo claws, you mean.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2008)

Claws suffer from probably being the least represented weapon in the game, though.

On the plus side, you can get one at around 66? that'll last you for several levels at a fucking vendor.


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 9, 2008)

I think in Botannica and Mechannar... ?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2008)

Blegh, this not being able to choose is definitely killing my desire to play.


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 9, 2008)

Chill Bro said:


> World of Warcraft seems to easy now quests are giving more exp. There is now a invite a friend plan for every two levels your friend gains you gain one level. So you can basically level without playing at all. Mounts are level 30 now and at a really cheap price of 85s. I swear there will be noobs hitting Kara not knowing how to play the game at all.
> 
> This game is no longer hard core its like a kiddy mmorpg way to easy and no challenge. I miss the good old days when hitting a level felt really good and you feel rewarded.



cry more?
it's not like there's going 10 extra levels anytime soon...
and kara is something complex? i don't know how it is on your server but it's a PUG on my server...
for me you only feel good about leveling on your first char... after that you just want to reach max level as fast as possible...
i love that they made leveling quickly what's the point on spending so much time on an alt? and the real fun is at max level either pvp or pve...


----------



## little nin (Aug 9, 2008)

^ some people do like leveling though, and when everyone is high level without experience it is kinda gay.

hibari, you should buy my char


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 9, 2008)

little nin said:


> ^ some people do like leveling though, and when everyone is high level without experience it is kinda gay.
> 
> hibari, you should buy my char



I only want a mage


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2008)

If only the mage class wasn't so QQ-worthy.


----------



## little nin (Aug 10, 2008)

have my awesome druid instead


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 10, 2008)

Every class is QQ worthy, except Warlocks and Hunters.

I think no one will argue with that.


----------



## Tsuki (Aug 10, 2008)

I wish I could play WoW. My firewall doesn't let me connect to the internet for MMORPGs.


My dad said he would fix it when he can, but that means it'll be weeks or even months before he has time.


----------



## King (Aug 10, 2008)

I actually bought WoW (the newest one) and never opened it after I found out you had to pay monthly.

Then I found out about Free Servers, and I'm going to open it soon and try it out, as I've heard the game is extremely addictive.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Every class is QQ worthy, except Warlocks and Hunters.
> 
> I think no one will argue with that.



Servers run on Mage tears, though.


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 11, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Every class is QQ worthy, except Warlocks and Hunters.
> 
> I think no one will argue with that.



Rogues should be added... but they QQ because they're class is not imba enough...



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Servers run on Mage tears, though.



true...


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 11, 2008)

Every class cries about everyone else being over powered. Its kind of gay.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2008)

Locks in general don't complain about other classes, besides maybe Rogues and Warriors. They QQ more about the nerfs they're getting and the resistance everyone has.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 11, 2008)

Whats the difference between RP and normal servers is there much?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2008)

Far less OOC banter. More rules as well.


----------



## Razgriez (Aug 11, 2008)

Theres no such thing as OOC in non-rp servers. If your into fantasy shit and acting out what you do then go for an RP server.

Otherwise, if your just out to play the game as mostly yourself then just join an non-rp server. I recommend an PvP server if you want to have an added challenge when you level.


----------



## little nin (Aug 13, 2008)

pvp servers are probably the most fun, and annoying at times, especially at those low levels 

i remember before i stopped playing i was moaning about hunters being overpowered


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh what the hell. 

GG, Blizzard. Way to favour rogues and warriors even more!


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 15, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Oh what the hell.
> 
> GG, Blizzard. Way to favour rogues and warriors even more!



yeah i know... i love how they find different ways to screw mages on their low mana efficiency... healers are screwed too.. go go rogues and wariors


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 15, 2008)

QQ more, bitches.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2008)

-pewpews you-


----------



## little nin (Aug 16, 2008)

lol, this is fair


----------



## FrostXian (Aug 16, 2008)

King said:


> I actually bought WoW (the newest one) and never opened it after I found out you had to pay monthly.
> 
> Then I found out about Free Servers, and I'm going to open it soon and try it out, as I've heard the game is extremely addictive.



Free servers are terrible, and they are not true to the game at all. They are usually programmed by retarded monkeys placed on keyboards. Sure, some monkeys get a few things right, but they are still retarded.
Alas, you can't get the "newest" WOW, if you went and bought the Burning Crusade, you should know it's an expansion pack which will not work without the actual game.


----------



## Namikaze (Aug 18, 2008)

*WofLK Cinematic Intro*



> *Leipzig's Games Convention to feature Wrath Cinematic*
> 
> We originally predicted that we'd finally see the Wrath cinematic at BlizzCon in October, but we may not even need to wait that long. Multiple sources are reporting that Blizzard plans to show off the cinematic at the Games Convention in Leipzig on August 21st at 1PM.
> 
> If this is true, that means we only have 3 days left until we finally see if Gnomes get their cinematic day in the sun. We'll be sure to keep you updated on the cinematic and any other new information that comes out of Leipzig, so stay tuned.



sooner than expected :WOW :WOW :WOW


----------



## Munken (Aug 21, 2008)

Epic


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2008)

Not enough Gnome.


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 22, 2008)

what didn't you saw the blue post? there's a gnome there...



i've seen a lot of people complaining there's no Alliance and Horde but this expansion is all about Arthas and it's kind of nice the "story" on the cinematic from the Lore perspective...


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 23, 2008)

Looking at the Death Knight trees, I'm very tempted to just go full frost. 

That tree looks so damn sick.


----------



## little nin (Aug 25, 2008)

at the "gnome"


----------



## Dizzyegg05 (Aug 26, 2008)

I for one am looking forward to the Arthas/Sylvanas arc. Much stronger story than Illidan/Maiev storyline.  Will Sylvanas get her retribution? 

Where does the story wander from Northrend?  I have my hunches and it involves a certain Demon on an island located in the centre of Azeroth. I don't think this is uncommon knowledge though.


----------



## little nin (Aug 26, 2008)

i've never seen anyone know about the story like that lol


----------



## Tetos (Aug 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Oh what the hell.
> 
> GG, Blizzard. Way to favour rogues and warriors even more!



You quoted this somewhere >_> I've read it like 20 times! (The GG Blizz, blabla...)

Anyway you're forgetting something.
No more casting -> cancelling and using instant (ice lance against spell reflect or ice lance against grounding totems...)
And THIS is what really makes me a sad panda :<

Oh yeah and I started playing again after a 3 month break. Got some nice new itamz !_!



Hmmm but my Server is practically dead now :[ I need a transfer but I dun wanna pay :S

@ WOTLK: The only things that thrill me about the expansion are the new spells/talents/pvp the rest is just nice2have imo ;p


----------



## Dizzyegg05 (Aug 26, 2008)

little nin said:


> i've never seen anyone know about the story like that lol





Ok well you know Sargeras's temple on the sunken island (formely) from warcraft 3?  


And you know how Kil'jaedan does'nt apear to die after Sunwell?

He'll return i can smell it and possibly bring Sargeras back with him . Seems like the only way to go imho.


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 26, 2008)

there's still a lot of things on the lore before Sargeras... and Kil'jaeden again...
You still have Azshara and the deep sea or the Emerald Dream (that's been hinted for a long time having trouble), Undermine, Grim Batol, a lot of shit before those baddies...


----------



## Dizzyegg05 (Aug 26, 2008)

I jus feel Kil'jaedan being the strongest link here. He definetly is'nt killed after the battle but sucked back into the sunwell. He shall return to fight another day and I cant see 4 or 5 expansions for wow tbh.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 26, 2008)

I just got into the Lich King beta even though my non-beta account is actually frozen atm ;3  I'm not getting my hopes up until I successfully log into the beta, but this could mean free WoW for me.


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 27, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I just got into the Lich King beta even though my non-beta account is actually frozen atm ;3  I'm not getting my hopes up until I successfully log into the beta, but this could mean free WoW for me.



damn you


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 27, 2008)

Anyone ganna play WAR?


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 27, 2008)

thinking about it... trying to choose the best timing... a WotlK release date would be good for me to plan things right...


----------



## Dizzyegg05 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im planning by...not buying anymore game time till release. Now its got that far in its pointless going any further than ZA. Yay for gear reset.


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, just look on the bright side: they already ruined vanilla WoW with TBC, what could they possibly ruin with WOTLK?


----------



## Dizzyegg05 (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldn't say Vanilla Wow was ruined. Everything evolves and TBC was the right move. I think Old world will get a lot more love come WOTLK. Old areas like Azshara and Plague lands will be revisited and become the thriving zones they once were....just with Death knights. Note: in pvp realms the above areas will be Fking impossible


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 29, 2008)

I just finished my death knight quest line.  I have to say those were some of the best quests in the game.  I even read the quest text.  How insane is that?

When I got put into the real world I was a few kills away from 58, so I killed some worms in EPL then flew to Swamp of Sorrows and now I'm logged out in Outlands.  I doubt I'll continue the character much since it's a beta and all, but I really enjoyed the class so far.  Or maybe I enjoyed starting at level 55 and getting a shit ton of talent points ;3

I brought my main to Northrend to test that stuff out, but the first thing the Horde asked me to do for them was kill 15 fucking spiders.  Fuck that I thought, so I just rolled Death Knight.


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 29, 2008)

The transition from 40 to 25 mans was inherently retarded, I will not accept that it was the right move.


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 29, 2008)

yeah go cry more...
there's a lot of shit the TBC did wrong... that was not one of them...


----------



## Dizzyegg05 (Aug 29, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> The transition from 40 to 25 mans was inherently retarded, I will not accept that it was the right move.



I can understand that some guilds split cos of this but for future guilds it becomes a ton lot easier to organise 25 men than finding 40.


----------



## little nin (Aug 29, 2008)

yeah, very true, 40 man raids we're just too much for some too, having 25 gets more people involved and wanting to raid imo.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2008)

On the hunt for Humar the Pridelord. >.O

*Update:* Booyea, got him! It took 13 hours of lurking in that damned tree, but I tamed Humar! Now to name him and train him up a bit.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 2, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> On the hunt for Humar the Pridelord. >.O
> 
> *Update:* Booyea, got him! It took 13 hours of lurking in that damned tree, but I tamed Humar! Now to name him and train him up a bit.



What a waste of time...

Its just a cat. that every poser uses. whos not even that great..

Im not sure how the new pet skills will work.. But unless u used a ravager/owl/boar in raiding u were gimping yourself... and if you use anything but a scorpion in pvp ur gimping urself.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2008)

> This message is hidden because DesignCore is on your ignore list.



    .


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 2, 2008)

So....Muru is a bag of gay.  And so is the ledge.   Fuck the ledge.


----------



## little nin (Sep 2, 2008)

lol, i thought it was some new type of cat till i googled it 

@: the humar stuff


----------



## Pintsize (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, I just saw some of Gaeowyn's(sp?) tanking videos, I think I've finally found someone to hero worship on WoW.


----------



## Masp Putaker (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm in the WotLK beta lvl 69 Dk. Going to be my new main


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 2, 2008)

Makes all that time I have spent going 1-60 feel really insignificant ;(


----------



## Dizzyegg05 (Sep 3, 2008)

Masp Putaker said:


> I'm in the WotLK beta lvl 69 Dk. Going to be my new main



Err you do realise you lose that DK on beta close.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2008)

So I've found that equal-level druids are easy fucking cakes in PVP for me right now.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 3, 2008)

Masp Putaker said:


> I'm in the WotLK beta lvl 69 Dk. Going to be my new main


Yeah lol there isn't really much of a point to take a Death Knight out of the newbie zone.

@Anthony
In 1v1, as a shadow priest, I have never really considered Druids to be much of a threat ;o (unless of course they really outgear me)  Especially Pre-BC druids.  They can get on my nerves at times, but that's about all.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2008)

As a lvl 30 Hunter I was able to take on two lvl 27 druids at the same time. They tried it with me several times. Second time I got the drop on them, so I Scare Beast'd one and Hunter's Mark'd the other and send my kitty at him. Then when the other came in close, Freeze trap.

I did lose when I went up against a lvl 35 Frost Mage with my 27 Hunter, but I got him to within 15% of his life.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 3, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> As a lvl 30 Hunter I was able to take on two lvl 27 druids at the same time. They tried it with me several times. Second time I got the drop on them, so I Scare Beast'd one and Hunter's Mark'd the other and send my kitty at him. Then when the other came in close, Freeze trap.
> 
> I did lose when I went up against a lvl 35 Frost Mage with my 27 Hunter, but I got him to within 15% of his life.


Oh you're talking below level 60 druids lol.  Last time I checked they were fucking pathetic.  Very fun watching them try ;3


----------



## little nin (Sep 3, 2008)

yeah, low level druids are hard times, you only have like 2 attacks for whatever form ur in


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2008)

I just lol'd when I saw them changing shapes and I simply popped a freezing trap. 

Of course, I added a /cackle every time I downed 'em.


----------



## little nin (Sep 4, 2008)

hmmm, if they haven't changed much from last time i played, you'll destroy a very good geared druid at 70 with the shots u get to stop em healing 

when ur that level too ofc.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll probably not PVP until WotLK hits and I get more stable-slots. I might be able to get away in regular PVP, but in Arena I'll stand more of a chance with a Scorpid.

Though I look forward to seeing the new tactics involving hiding oneself inside the rhino.


----------



## Dizzyegg05 (Sep 7, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I'll probably not PVP until WotLK hits and I get more stable-slots. I might be able to get away in regular PVP, but in Arena I'll stand more of a chance with a Scorpid.
> 
> Though I look forward to seeing the new tactics involving hiding oneself inside the rhino.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you for this.  Rep.


----------



## Dizzyegg05 (Sep 7, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Thank you for this.  Rep.



it is hereby my new signature


----------



## Gobbes (Sep 23, 2008)

<Gobbies-Lightnings Blade (main)
<Gobbes-Lightnings Blade (alt)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2008)

I might play again when the expansion comes out

I heard something about level 30 mounts


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 23, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I might play again when the expansion comes out
> 
> I heard something about level 30 mounts


Yup the training only costs 35g as well.

I started up a private server today for the hell of it.  They've come a long way since the last time I tried one out.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 26, 2008)

The server I am on is so frigging dead.  The 5/6 Sunwell guild decided to xfer off and pretty much destroyed the server.  I want to xfer but it's pointless since the xpac is going to be coming out in like a month and a half.  Anyone raiding Sunwell here?  I app'd to a guild raids only 12-hours a day, at least they down Kalecgos.  I hope I help the guild get up to Mu'ru at least before the expansion.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 26, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Yup the training only costs 35g as well.
> 
> I started up a private server today for the hell of it.  They've come a long way since the last time I tried one out.



finally

i got bored after level 38 and I had nowhere near 100g


----------



## Kalistrata (Sep 30, 2008)

Howdy WoW peeps!  Didn't even know a gamer section existed till tonight when I happened to scroll down...


----------



## Jotun (Sep 30, 2008)

Well started up like a month ago to prepare for WotLK. My original account I ended up giving to my brother, I only had a 41 Tauren Hunter on it. I had raided preBC pretty heavily on my friends Rogue, lost the will to play when BC hit. My new account I have a slew of chars. I have a 46 Orc Rogue on bonechewer which I am slowly grinding up to 70. I also have a 48 Human Priest on Durotan along with a few 20-30s that I use to group with friends. We tried doing Deadmines with 3 people at level 17. I was on my shaman, friends were on druid and a lock. We got pretty far till eventually we just couldn't handle it. I think we had 2 greens between us  Gonna try again today with another friends rogue.

Main goal when WotLK hits is to get DK to 80 while seeing all the content, then following on my other characters. Will prolly end up making one on bonechewer and on Durotan. An Undead and a Human.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2008)

I still don't get how some people complain about money being hard to get by. You can make a lot of money on the AH alone. Buy in the middle of the week, sell during the weekends for large profits.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 30, 2008)

Well the AH is starting to get shaky, xpac syndrome.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2008)

I love getting shit cheap off it. Valanos' Longbow for 15g, Crystalforged War Axe for 20g.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 30, 2008)

I've been finding 2g netherweave bags lol. They usually run for 8g~ I have been buying and selling back certain ores making quite a profit. 

15g for the Mammoth mount, start saving D:

Can hold 2 vendors or 2 people. I don't know if there are any limits on which people can ride, but ya.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2008)

Actually, it's 20k for the mammoth mount, not 15g. =p


----------



## Jotun (Oct 1, 2008)

Saw blue posts saying that they will most likely want to lower it to 15k on the official beta forums D:


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 1, 2008)

Man, I had this great gig going in vanilla WoW where I bought all the rugged leathers the gold farmers made, turned them into headbands, and my friend disenchanted them. Had control of an entire third of the enchanting market back then, was making oodles of money.

Fucking xpac.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh hell yeah, I did the same with cloths and stones. I still hate BC, always will. I am getting some bad flashbacks from BC beta, looks like they gonna screw people for about 2 months. One month before the xpac (3.02 patch) and then they are going to wait a month after WotLK till they start patching up the experiments.

I wonder how long they gonna let Ret pallies go, it's just like the whole feral druid thing


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a spacegoat Hunter, so ya... 

>.>


----------



## Jotun (Oct 2, 2008)

I didn't even know they could be hunters lol. That HoT racial is pretty cool though.


----------



## Kalistrata (Oct 2, 2008)

AH is shaky cause of the Dow, duh.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 3, 2008)

Man, this isn't directly related to WoW, but I just picked up MGS4, and I gotta say: all those years playing as a rogue sure help me stealth in there. 

I'm in act II playing exclusively with the Altair costume, and I've only alerted someone once. The Fox emblem is mine.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow, just saw the altered talent points; sub totally fucking won the recent changes gambit... now if only I can still use  build by the xpac, I will be happy beyond words.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 4, 2008)

You know I was hearing alot of complaining, mainly because of RS. I tried out a Combat build and everything pretty much worked out. The only thing that sucks, really sucks, is you basically can't get Imp. Poisons because you have to get 5/5 RS in sub.

The WotLK talents are still very fucked up for Rogues. It's funny too cuz there is like zero blue posts in the Rogue beta forums that actually talk about the logic behind certain changes. Just alot of pity posts.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, they might be fucked for ass and combat, but I'll be damned if that isn't close to the _perfect_ sub build.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 4, 2008)

Well ya I guess you're right. Still though, the 51 pointers are garbage and very buggy atm. I hope they scrap them all.

I'm not too big into PvP so I don't know how that sub spec is going to compare to the current damage output for PvE builds.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 4, 2008)

Hrrm, the sub 51 pointer would actually be pretty useful if not buggy. Lots of stuns and or silences.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 4, 2008)

Compare it to all the other class 51 pointers D:

I could see use for it, but I don't think it's 51 point worthy.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, hrm. Free premed, cheap shot, garrote every 2 minutes with the ability to use more than one of each takes it for me. On top of basic utility of each of those, the amount of combo points you'll be generating in those ten seconds is just ridiculous for PvP and PvE.


----------



## Seal (Oct 4, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Well, hrm. Free premed, cheap shot, garrote every 2 minutes with the ability to use more than one of each takes it for me. On top of basic utility of each of those, the amount of combo points you'll be generating in those ten seconds is just ridiculous for PvP and PvE.


And they're trying to push rogues into being Dagger spec, so Premed-Cheapshot-Garrote and then Ambush spam.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 4, 2008)

God Bless my Ret Pally !


----------



## Jotun (Oct 4, 2008)

I like how they melded dagger and fist together for specialization.

Speaking of PvP, most of the top arena teams have DK's. Lot's of QQing from PvP only peeps in the forums. They want them to nerf DK, but the funny thing is that they still need buffing to actually be able to tank properly.

Pallies def. deserve any buffs they are getting. I hear Ret is a tad ridiculous atm, but I hope they keep them viable. Been like 4 years now? lol


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 4, 2008)

They best buff Combat more cause I'm gonna hate going Mut to raid. I actually hate everything daggers.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 4, 2008)

Ret gets like 33% Base mana back every judgement
Ret spells scales with AP and SP
Divine Storm hits 4 ppl and heals group for 20% of DMG
Ret gets SP = 30% AP
Every single Ret Weapon spell can make SOC proc
Ret regen group mana every judgement
Ret Aura and Consecration scales with SP

Ret Aura Ticks at 170, up group/raid Spell, Ranged and Melee Haste 3%, up group/raid dmg 2%.

With Talents, Ret can unstuns himself using Hand of Freedom
With Talents 50% of the Damages done under Avenging Wrath are ignoring any damage reduction Effects
With Talents Hammer of Wrath get +50% Crit Chances

Hammer of Wrath is instant ( 6 secs cooldown ) and now a Ret Spell.

Thanks to new system, Ret gets Spell and Melee crits with Crit Rate.

When ret crit heals, he does a 12 secs HOT of 60% the heal done of the target
When ret crit jugement, DS or CS, he gets instant Flash of Light.

Paladins gets Evocation type of spell at lv71 ( divine plea )

Seal of Command got nerfed, 70% weapon damage to 56%

That's pretty much about it


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 4, 2008)

Silly retardin.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 4, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> They best buff Combat more cause I'm gonna hate going Mut to raid. I actually hate everything daggers.



Pretty much what my thoughts are, I wouldn't mind going dagger/fist if it actually put out that much damage. The feedback is very worrisome though.
The 51 combat talent does not work at all, fucks with your bars and targets. 

Well I can always lvl the DK and wait for the patches if they do fuck up 

Did you see the blue post saying Rogues should be using Expose Armor, Mind Numbing, and Wound poison during raid bosses?

That is what Rogues bring to the table according to blizz


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm irked that Hunters didn't get Camouflage, though. Rogues got our misdirect and we don't get shit besides pretty pets and freeze-trap arrow that screams 'MOVE THE FUCK OUT OF THE WAY' whilst it flies to the opponent.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 4, 2008)

Well I was pretty excited about camo, anyone with a hunter was. It just creates so much more scenarios, especially in PvP. Frost arrow or w/e is still pretty awesome because you can use it ahead of a predetermined path. Might take some practice, but defn a nice addition. I was kinda torn on the LnL nerf as well.

Tricks of the trade is like the only saving grace atm for raiding Rogues so idk what to say D:

Assholes better fix AotV before the patch and WotLK though.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 4, 2008)

Actually I haven't read much about the blue posts on Rogues, but I'm going to hate it if I have to put on Wound and Mind Numbing. I don't mind doing it in a few battles but if that's what our raid utility is...so lame.

I'm actually prettty excited about Tricks of the Trade.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 4, 2008)

There's literally like 2 bosses who aren't immune to them. I just thought it was funny that a blizz rep would say that. Alot of people were wtfing.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope that Beast Mastery will be more viable in PVP now with the pet-talent trees, because I hate respeccing, and I like BM a lot. I love seeing my kitty going Russian in some squishy's face after Intimidation.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 5, 2008)

> I'm irked that Hunters didn't get Camouflage, though. Rogues got our misdirect and we don't get shit besides pretty pets and freeze-trap arrow that screams 'MOVE THE FUCK OUT OF THE WAY' whilst it flies to the opponent.



A ranged stealth class would be far more broken than a melee one, imo.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 5, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I hope that Beast Mastery will be more viable in PVP now with the pet-talent trees, because I hate respeccing, and I like BM a lot. I love seeing my kitty going Russian in some squishy's face after Intimidation.



They are trying to strike a balance with Pet survival. Last time I read up on it, they were thinking of boosting HP ratios.


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 5, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> A ranged stealth class would be far more broken than a melee one, imo.



Shadowmeld in world pvp is just that good for hunters.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> A ranged stealth class would be far more broken than a melee one, imo.



With a 5 min. CD? I seriously fucking doubt it.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 5, 2008)

5 min cooldown? ?

How was cammo supposed to work, anyway?


----------



## Jotun (Oct 5, 2008)

> * Camouflage(Level 68, 5 min cooldown) - You Camouflage, causing you to blend in with your surroundings. Instantly removes all physical and spell debuffs, and you fade into an improved invisibility state. Camouflage will break after the you deal damage. Lasts until cancelled.



Something to that effect. Basically a really good vanish.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh fuck, wow...

That could have been devastating in PvP. Besides, I'm not sure how I feel about the class with flare being able to stealth anyway.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 5, 2008)

i'm pissed what they did with 51 points frost (mage)... what's the point if a 5 second stun that requires the target to be frozen...
the Fire one seems ridiculous too....
i never was a fan of dps'ing arcane...

yeah camouflage would be way overpowered...


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2008)

It wouldn't be over-powered in any way. It would give us the element of surprise every five minutes. Do you really think we can do that most of the time? Versus Rogues and Warriors most Hunters are fucked, regardless of spec. Giving us Camouflage would bring some useful ways to improve survivalbility in PVP for Hunters.

Besides, Rogues got an improved Misdirection, so it's only fair we get something of theirs.

Or if you don't want us having Invisibility on a fucking FIVE MINUTE cooldown, then how about giving us a viable way to break snares without trinkets.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 5, 2008)

I think Hunters are one of the most difficult classes to ballpark for balancing issues, to be honest. I mean, you're arguing for hunter survivability, but I and probably lots of people see hunters first and foremost as an offensive class.

To start with, hunter attacks cannot be dodged or parried, and can begin over 40 yards away. That puts them at an advantage over almost any class: rogues can't use their main defense (evasion), clothies get shredded with lower defense, and warriors are still taking possibly lots of damage before they can get in range to retaliate. The only class it wouldn't bother too much would be druids.

Secondly, Hunters have the advantage of lots of snares to keep range an issue. I mean, you want hunters to have a way to break snares, but hunters have the most snare capability already; wanting both sides of the spectrum is unreasonable. 

Lastly there's the pets; even if you're trying to chase down a hunter, the pet will get you, and if you try to dispose of the pet, the hunter will get you. Plus, hunters with bestial wrath are always fun. 

If you're worried about hunter survivability, I'm not too sure what you mean. Hunters can be a very survivable class if you just pick off everyone from range, and if they try to chase you, you can always run while whoever is chasing you gets gunned down by your teammates. 

And besides, as someone who has previously raided, I can't take hunter survivability too seriously, because hunters would always feign death and never pay repair bills. Fucking ever.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> I think Hunters are one of the most difficult classes to ballpark for balancing issues, to be honest. I mean, you're arguing for hunter survivability, but I and probably lots of people see hunters first and foremost as an offensive class.


It's also a matter of Hunters being the last implemented class in the game before DK, I believe, and the general view of 'huntards'. Hunters are difficult to balance because of various play-styles but the same can be said about nearly every class.


Pintsize said:


> To start with, hunter attacks cannot be dodged or parried, and can begin over 40 yards away. That puts them at an advantage over almost any class: rogues can't use their main defense (evasion), clothies get shredded with lower defense, and warriors are still taking possibly lots of damage before they can get in range to retaliate. The only class it wouldn't bother too much would be druids.


The attacks can only begin fourty yards away if you are the one who innitiates combat, which isn't always the case. Versus Rogues, unless you can HM before they stealth, you will always be the last to make a move when combat starts, and although this might be different in end-game, in the lower-tiers chances are you'll get fucked over by them. Clothies are indeed usually more easily taken down targets, but they have their methods to get away (frost nova for mages against our pets, for example) but they can still burn you down effectively if they take out our precious. Warriors can charge/intercept right in our faces and hamstring us until we die if they attack us first.. Traps can be resisted, and it sure is a bitch when it does. Yes, I can jump-shot, but that won't always save me. Especially not in BG.

As to Arena: Pillarfuckers.


Pintsize said:


> Secondly, Hunters have the advantage of lots of snares to keep range an issue. I mean, you want hunters to have a way to break snares, but hunters have the most snare capability already; wanting both sides of the spectrum is unreasonable.


A large portion of those shares are on the same CD, have a setting-time before they're active and can be resisted. If, for example, Aspect of the Cheetah/Pack was changed to remove the daze-effect when hit, then it'd be far less of a problem.


Pintsize said:


> Lastly there's the pets; even if you're trying to chase down a hunter, the pet will get you, and if you try to dispose of the pet, the hunter will get you. Plus, hunters with bestial wrath are always fun.


Pets aren't as completely reliable as you make them out to be due to the fact that they can be feared, trapped, snared, etc. as well. Plus, they are meant as additional DPS/utility. BW/TBW is only for BM hunters, obviously, and those aren't as common in PVP as Surv/Marks.


Pintsize said:


> If you're worried about hunter survivability, I'm not too sure what you mean. Hunters can be a very survivable class if you just pick off everyone from range, and if they try to chase you, you can always run while whoever is chasing you gets gunned down by your teammates.


It's mostly versus melee users that we get mowed down. Even with mail, we won't keep standing that long. And to pick off someone at range, we'll first have to be beyond melee-range, which can be very difficult with snares and the like. As to team-work; I'm on the Alli-side of the server.


Pintsize said:


> And besides, as someone who has previously raided, I can't take hunter survivability too seriously, because hunters would always feign death and never pay repair bills. Fucking ever.


I fully agree that the majority of the Hunter population are indeed Huntarded, but not all are. In order to keep up good sustained, ranged DPS one has to control agro, which means FDing BEFORE you over-take the damned tank. Playing Hunter in raiding isn't the easiest shit ever, either, seeing as you usually have multiple tasks to keep up with. You have to keep your pet under control, as not using it, especially for a BM hunter, makes your DPS drop quite a bit. You have to keep your eye on the squishy healers to make sure that, if they get aggro, you get it before the mob reaches them and then transfer it to the MT/OT. And of course if you have CC as a task, chain-trapping can be very intensive when having to mix it with supplying your DPS.

Also, you know you love it when a Hunter FD'd just before the entire raid got wiped and rez'd your healer with Goblin Jumper Cables XL.



Camouflage would simply help Hunters trap and initiate combat far more effectively than they are able to do so now. I'm not saying we have to become a stealth sniping class, because I rolled Hunter, not Rogue, but being able to keep hidden even once a match would help out a great deal. Even if it's nerfed to moving at 30%, limited visibility range and the like, it'd still be worthwhile.

Or else an Improved Feign Death that renders us unattackable for a short while and avoiding AoE attacks would be nice. >.>


----------



## Jotun (Oct 5, 2008)

I like the idea of Imp. FD. But then what would it be? Survival spec'd ability? An actual buff to the current ability? Or even a new ability that shares a GCD with FD, but has an actual longer CD.

Exotic pets are going to give people headaches for sure.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2008)

Exotic Pets, barring some family abilities, are just shinies; it doesn't really bring anything new to the table besides aesthetic BS that, whilst nice, isn't worth as much as the extra pet-talent tree points you get with the talent.

As to the Imp. FD, probably Surv. spec, yes. Added to the current Imp. FD that just lowers the resist chance.

They really should rework some of the aspects, though. Aspect of the Beast should be combined with another, like Cheetah, and Cheetah/Pack should really lose the daze ability. I mean, Druid's travel-form or Spirit Wolf for Shaman don't have a daze on hit, do they? I find it perfectly acceptable to be unable to use any special shots with it active, if that's what it takes.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 5, 2008)

> The attacks can only begin fourty yards away if you are the one who innitiates combat, which isn't always the case.



Aimed shot crits for 3k. 



> ds away if you are the one who innitiates combat, which isn't always the case. Versus Rogues, unless you can HM before they stealth, you will always be the last to make a move when combat starts, and although this *might be different in end-game*, in the lower-tiers chances are you'll get fucked over by them.



It is, usually. Mostly it's a waiting game to see who gets impatient first, but hunters always have the upper hand. 

Besides, why spend time trying to balance for pre end game when most players are at or nearing end game anyway?



> (frost nova for mages against our pets, for example)



Yes, from your pets, but you still can peg them with arrows to the face. 



> Warriors can charge/intercept right in our faces and hamstring us until we die if they attack us first.



Frost/freezing trap?



> Traps can be resisted,



Cry me a river. They usually aren't. 



> As to Arena: Pillarfuckers.



And all of the other times you can attack normally, without fear of retaliation.



> If, for example, Aspect of the Cheetah/Pack was changed to remove the daze-effect when hit, then it'd be far less of a problem.



What are you whining about?

You want permanently increased speed without any drawbacks? What?



> Pets aren't as completely reliable as you make them out to be due to the fact that they can be feared, trapped, snared, etc. as well.



Most classes can't do any of those things. 



> Plus, they are meant as additional DPS/utility.



And they're pretty damn good at it most of the time.



> It's mostly versus melee users that we get mowed down. And to pick off someone at range, we'll first have to be beyond melee-range, which can be very difficult with snares and the like. As to team-work; I'm on the Alli-side of the server.



It's not hard to keep out of range of melee users, seeing as no melee users have ranged snares off the bat. There's deadly throw, but to do that the rogue would have already had to engage you.



> In order to keep up good sustained, ranged DPS one has to control agro, which means FDing BEFORE you over-take the damned tank. Playing Hunter in raiding isn't the easiest shit ever, either, seeing as you usually have multiple tasks to keep up with. You have to keep your pet under control, as not using it, especially for a BM hunter, makes your DPS drop quite a bit. You have to keep your eye on the squishy healers to make sure that, if they get aggro, you get it before the mob reaches them and then transfer it to the MT/OT. And of course if you have CC as a task, chain-trapping can be very intensive when having to mix it with supplying your DPS.



Psh, every class has something difficult for them for raiding. Like the Instructor Razuvious and Vaelstrazz fights as a rogue, or many other fights with constant positioning issues. 

Altough, I gotta say. C'thulu was the easiest fight to learn as a rogue ever. It was just more of what we did every day anyway. 



> Also, you know you love it when a Hunter FD'd just before the entire raid got wiped and rez'd your healer with Goblin Jumper Cables XL.



Pallybubble, soustone, and shaman rez ring any bells? Hunters have no justification for getting off the repair bill.

Though it is pretty fun to vanish, make sure I'm the last person on the aggro list, and walk over to where all the hunters are feigning to get them killed off.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2008)

Psh, I see now. Rogue bias.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 6, 2008)

I love my Rogue, but Tauren Hunter 4evs 

I do think they should combine Pack/Cheetah. The daze effect could stay, but at a lower rate. I mean anything other than 100%. Took me awhile to learn to switch to Monkey lol.



> It's not hard to keep out of range of melee users, seeing as no melee users have ranged snares off the bat. There's deadly throw, but to do that the rogue would have already had to engage you.



Have you PvP'd as a Hunter?



> Psh, every class has something difficult for them for raiding. Like the Instructor Razuvious and Vaelstrazz fights as a rogue, or many other fights with constant positioning issues.



<_< Rogues pretty much have it easy compared to a BM raid hunter. Especially if you're the only Hunter in the raid.

Edit:

It would be cool if a Dagger spec outclassed Swords, shit would be alot more interesting if you ask me D:


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 6, 2008)

> Have you PvP'd as a Hunter?



In situations of more than five combatants, it's hard to keep track of everyone, sure. But in situations of three or less, if it's melee vs a hunter, the hunter should be able to keep the melee off them.

Unless you're talking about two melee targeting one hunter, in which case of course the hunter is going to get tagged. 

I've never PvPed as a hunter, but I've been on some arena teams that have gone to the 1850 range. I can bag hunters pretty easily, but only if they're not paying attention to me--of course, the same could be said for most classes vs class.



> <_< Rogues pretty much have it easy compared to a BM raid hunter. Especially if you're the only Hunter in the raid.



How far did you ever get to, raiding?

Also, keeping up at top DPS is hardly ever easy.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 6, 2008)

Pretty much did everything pre-bc on a rogue. I've done BT on my friends BM hunter more than a few times, but I have done MC and Onyxia on a BM hunter as well. I've done Magisters Terrace and Kara on a 70 rogue.



> Also, keeping up at top DPS is hardly ever easy.



It's like 2 buttons with a sword rogue, positioning on some fights to make sure you don't get aoe'd and then poisons. Make sure you're geared well and voila.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah, as a sword rogue.

Try doing it as mutilate, in a raid full of sword rogues. 

My last Naxx raid I was 100,000 above the nearest competitor.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 6, 2008)

That's pretty interesting. Must be some really shitty rogues. What you rocking on your MH/OH?


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 6, 2008)

Think is was Pugio/Grand Marshall's at the time. You might not expect it, but we had some pretty damn good DPS in our raid. Our sword rogues were pretty mediocre, but the one other dagger rogue in the raid always kept up with me on DPS until that last night. We also probably had one of the best Hemo rogues I've ever heard of. The real competition for DPS besides the other dagger rogue though had to be the warlocks; but I digress, I'm getting off track here...

You used to be able to do some pretty absurd shit as mutilate pre bc, which I'm sure you can still do with equivalent gear. I used about every trick in the book on our last Naxx raid, and I bought shitloads of consumables too. It was totally worth it though, as I left everyone in the dust. Wasn't at all easy, though. Managed to keep about five targets with full deadly at one point, and maintained my finishing move rotation.

Oh, and Razuvious was always interesting for the rogues. We had to pull Razuvious, and we were the offtanks if anything went wrong with the students.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh you were talking Pre-BC. Mut rogues can still be up there in the charts atm, but they should not be passing Sword rogues except for certain burst fights.

I'm really anxious to hit Naxx up in WotLK. I wonder how the reworked fights are going to work.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 6, 2008)

They're reworking the fights?

But they were so much fun before.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 6, 2008)

They are making fights easier and changing some fights completely. I agree with you though D:


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 6, 2008)

RUN! IT MAKES THE BLOOD PUMP FASTER!!


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, Naxx was a 40 man instance.  All raids in Wrath have to be fit for 25 and 10 man raids, so some changes will of course need to be made.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 6, 2008)

See? This is why making raids 25 mans was dumb. 

Now onto a different topic: who else has learned to do ridiculous things with their skills? For example, I once managed to go from the top of one of the frostwolf towers to the other using sprint and shadowstep. Completely ruined the plan of the seven horde guys who came after me for destroying the east frostwolf tower.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 7, 2008)

I've made people drown with my hunter as soon as I was able to make the deep dive helmet. Some gankers are just that hungry for blood. I've also done the parachute cape bait and switch. Then when you land you finish them.

Well the main reason for changing Naxx was because it was really hard. Not many people have really cleared it. It isn't because you can only use 25 ppl. HP nerfs and attack nerfs would take care of that, just like the 30% HP nerf and most bosses coming with the patch next week.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2008)

Can anyone get on WoWInsider?


----------



## Jotun (Oct 7, 2008)

I only really use wowhead D:


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 10, 2008)

Droods get out-of-combat rez at lvl 12.

Orsum.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 11, 2008)

kewl


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 11, 2008)

Jotun said:


> They are making fights easier and changing some fights completely. I agree with you though D:



If they dont though 90% of the players wont be able to get past tier 7 content.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, fuck em'. 

I think only 1% of the WoW population raided Naxx before BC. We got gear that was great for PvE and (with the exception of weapons) not nearly as good for PvP. Didn't hurt anybody, and for the amount of time we put into being that good as a raid group, we deserved the gear. PvP has become the easy way to get great gear anyway.

The only legitimate argument I've heard is that people who pay won't be able to play all they want out of the game. While it is true that it's sad if you want to raid the upper instances and can't, a) do you really want developers to dumb down content to pamper you, since half the reason for wanting to see that content is the feeling of achievement you get for watching it, and b) half the people I know who play WoW just continuously go through the level 1-40 bracket, and have just started leveling up higher for Deathkinght.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 12, 2008)

I think the 10 man versions of 25 man raids were the perfect answer to the every mans need to see content.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm not so sure I like the new dual spec thing. Not for the hybrids reason, but it might take the art out of raiding as an off spec if you can just have a handy dandy raid spec ready and waiting.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 14, 2008)

It makes things easier, and they are trying to free up bag space as well. I don't know though tbh. I like the general concept. It's great for stuff like if you only PvP once in awhile, but you don't want to pay the respec fee. I am surprised they are gonna keep glyphs for each spec too.

I wonder how many bugs the patch is gonna have. I don't expect to play right after 2pm >_>


----------



## DisenchantedDystopia (Oct 14, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I wonder how many bugs the patch is gonna have. I don't expect to play right after 2pm >_>



I don't expect to _play_ after 2 PM. On a big patch day, my server is usually one of the last to come up, and then is so laggy that you can't safely do talent points anyway.


----------



## PerveeSage (Oct 14, 2008)

anyone get to play yet? i cant play until my dad comes home cause i have to have the password to get on admin to let the patch get through T_T what did they do? put in death knight or change talents or what?


----------



## Jotun (Oct 14, 2008)

Install gave me error, checking shit now.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 14, 2008)

.

I might actually have to pick up WoW again before Christmas Break. Fuck.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 14, 2008)

Ya, I was glad Project Lore started that. So much more interesting than a Kara run.

I saw some of that already before I started up WoW again from different leaks. That and the cinematic just got me.


----------



## PerveeSage (Oct 14, 2008)

holy shit! that vid was so win! i cant wait to play!!!


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 16, 2008)

gah...my highest character was 43 when I quit playing (no money )

Guess playing him first is my only option if I want a death knight : [


----------



## Jotun (Oct 16, 2008)

Some really nice hunter news imo



			
				Ghostcrawler said:
			
		

> Aspects are now off the GCD. It's true. There will still be a 1 sec cooldown to switch from one aspect to another. It should feel a lot more like warrior stances or death knight presences.
> 
> We're also going to be putting a little bit of dodge (~10%?) onto Monkey. I'll update when we decide on a final number.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crowe (Oct 16, 2008)

Failed to install new patch. Cheatdeath.wav error etc, searched for it on their forums and found several with similar problems but the threads had been deleted or no one had replied to them. Re-installing whole wow/bc is _not_ an option I am even considering.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 17, 2008)

mister. pek said:


> Failed to install new patch. Cheatdeath.wav error etc, searched for it on their forums and found several with similar problems but the threads had been deleted or no one had replied to them. Re-installing whole wow/bc is _not_ an option I am even considering.



Same thing happened to me, but a repair option popped up. Checks your files, repairs them, then reapplies the patch.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 17, 2008)

Fukkin hunters and Aspect of the Dragonhawk...


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 17, 2008)

I pity the fool that didn't name it Aspect of the Mo-hawk.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 20, 2008)

*LOL WTF!
*
I just logged on to Wrath of The Lich King to check out the new talents and shit.



Blizzard 

You guys... pek


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 21, 2008)

Naruto said:


> *LOL WTF!
> *
> I just logged on to Wrath of The Lich King to check out the new talents and shit.
> 
> ...



is that working well? i remember reading some time ago that was still very unstable aka not working....


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> is that working well? i remember reading some time ago that was still very unstable aka not working....



I don't know, I was just looking at the talent tree and this caught my attention. But seriously, wtf? It's hard not to think of the possibilities with this shit <3


----------



## Jotun (Oct 21, 2008)

I think it works fine now, but still... would you really consider speccing 51 points in Sub just for that?


----------



## Jotun (Oct 21, 2008)

I could see maybe going 44-45 points in Sub, but not 51.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 21, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I could see maybe going 44-45 points in Sub, but not 51.



6 extra points for that is still pretty worth it. Look at the cooldown on it.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 21, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I could see maybe going 44-45 points in Sub, but not 51.



.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 22, 2008)

Ya that's at level 80, I didn't know you had a level 80 on live. Talking about level 70 atm.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 22, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Ya that's at level 80, I didn't know you had a level 80 on live. Talking about level 70 atm.



The talent didn't exist before WotLK, so of course my level 70 rogue doesn't have that.

But he will pek


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh, thought you were talking about future builds.

I don't even have an active account atm.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 23, 2008)

Naruto said:


> The talent didn't exist before WotLK, so of course my level 70 rogue doesn't have that.
> 
> But he will pek



...?
Most of the new talents are live, along with the 51 pointers. It is in preparation of the expansion.

Are you not playing? Everyone got a free respec and you can clearly see the new trees <_<;


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 23, 2008)

Speaking of talents, what do you guys think of Death Knight talents? My ability to pick is a bit hampered by my never having played as or against the class, but I cooked up  build right here as something tank-ish. 

Still trying to think of a utility/PvP build.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 23, 2008)

Jotun said:


> ...?
> Most of the new talents are live, along with the 51 pointers. It is in preparation of the expansion.
> 
> Are you not playing? Everyone got a free respec and you can clearly see the new trees <_<;



Seems a bit extreme to go almost pure sub all of a sudden, that's all. My current assassination/sub build works pretty good. As I level up towards 80 I'll slowly walk towards getting it.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 23, 2008)

got to love blizzard europe...


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 23, 2008)

How so? **


----------



## Jotun (Oct 23, 2008)

Naruto said:


> Seems a bit extreme to go almost pure sub all of a sudden, that's all. My current assassination/sub build works pretty good. As I level up towards 80 I'll slowly walk towards getting it.



Well yeah, but you're the one who said this

6





> extra points for that is still pretty worth it. Look at the cooldown on it.



So...



> Speaking of talents, what do you guys think of Death Knight talents? My ability to pick is a bit hampered by my never having played as or against the class, but I cooked up this build right here as something tank-ish.
> 
> Still trying to think of a utility/PvP build.



Most of the DK talents are balanced, Unholy seems like it has slightly more utility in PvP from the videos I have seen. There's lots of hybrid builds I wanna try though, you can get pretty creative with some of the early talent abilities. Gotta say Death Grip looks like the funnest shit ever in PvP too.

Edit:

Was skimming thru beta forums, some hunter stuff.


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				
Ghostcrawler said:
			
		

> As I have suggested a few times, we are concerned that hunters of all 3 specs are doing damage that is clearly superior to other classes. While we're trying to achieve closer parity among specs of all classes with regard to dps, and we want to particularly make sure that hunters, rogues, mages and locks are not left behind, we do think the hunters are too far ahead, particularly at 80, in good gear, when raid-buffed.
> 
> However, we have also tried to give hunters a substantial survivability boost in PvP and we don't want to do anything that hurts them too much in PvP.
> 
> ...






Looks like BM gonna be top again mainly because of the haste nerfs. I really like the disengage buff though.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 24, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> How so? **



realms all queued up... battlegroup goes down... no instance server... no bg server... no realm at all... they keep delaying free transfer from the full realms...
i still remember beta


----------



## Jotun (Oct 24, 2008)

That was happening over here too. For about 2 days over in the Pacific servers.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 24, 2008)

> Most of the DK talents are balanced, Unholy seems like it has slightly more utility in PvP from the videos I have seen. There's lots of hybrid builds I wanna try though, you can get pretty creative with some of the early talent abilities. Gotta say Death Grip looks like the funnest shit ever in PvP too.



Yeah, if I do pick up WoW again over christmas break, it'll be fun as hell to learn an entirely new class. Especially the Death Knight, which seems like it rewards skill more blatantly than other classes. 

Even moreso that it seems a hunter/warrior/spellcaster combo, and I'm only very familiar with the rogue game.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 29, 2008)

I just noticed the brooms are instacast D:


----------



## Naruto (Oct 29, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I just noticed the brooms are instacast D:



I thought that was awesome too


----------



## Jotun (Oct 29, 2008)

I was lucky enough to attend a Headless Horsemen run with my brother (I am only 56 atm with the rogue anyways) and the blue broom dropped along with the stam/ap ring. Been using the broom since the start of the event basically, gonna miss it when it's gone.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 29, 2008)

So how are you guys preparing for WOTLK?? I have/am preparing by having already saved up 400 marks, 75k honor, and am currently trying to say 15k Gold. Im at 7.7k atm.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 30, 2008)

Well I'm not worrying too much about honor, I am going to do a lot of PvP on the DK though. The Bind on Account items are some of the new PvP awards I believe. My prep for WotLK has been getting shit to lvl 55 

Got 2 severs ready with a 55 priest (ally PvE server Durotan) and my 56 Rogue on the horde PvP server.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, I cringed when I saw the heirloom heartseeker, haha. 

That took so much to make, back in the day.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 30, 2008)

Maybe I'll consider rolling a DK if they nerf my retpal too much to the ground.
Sick of being nerfed because of pvp QQ.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 30, 2008)

Yagami1211 said:


> Maybe I'll consider rolling a DK if they nerf my retpal too much to the ground.
> Sick of being nerfed because of pvp QQ.



They do too much damage across all boards. It was pretty much confirmed they were gonna get nerfed just by reading the beta forums. They just wanted to see how they played live.

I hope they don't nerf them too much though.

My friends are considering rolling DKs with me. I'd be Blood oriented, and my other friends would be Frost/Unholy.

We could 3 man many 5 man scenarios pretty easily me thinks.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 30, 2008)

Soloed Blood Furnace on PTR, same on live


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2008)

Personally I plan first on getting my Druid up to 80 when WOTLK comes out, before I roll a DK.


----------



## Harley (Nov 6, 2008)

I have been leveling my paladin as fast as I can which is level 43 now. Although I am prepared to create a DK as a second character.


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 6, 2008)

Tirion Fordring is a badass. Hollllllyyyyy shhiittttt.


----------



## Gentleman (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm thinking about reactivating my account after WOTLK comes out. I guess it depends on when I have the time to get it. If I do though I think I'll focus on my Lock or druid for a bit before rolling DK. I'm thinking Orc or Tauren DK though.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 9, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Tirion Fordring is a badass. Hollllllyyyyy shhiittttt.



Idk, he was pretty much screwed without the help of a certain someone...(I assume we are talking about the same cut scene)

Priest is 54, almost 55. Started falling in love with my Shammy inscription whore though, I am hoping to at least get level 41-43 before WotLK. He's 24 atm, but I only play for like an hour or 2 at a time. Gonna try to grind this weekend.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 10, 2008)

i sure hope Amazon sends me the damn game in decent time 
can't wait to burn/freeze some Vrykul ass...


----------



## Jotun (Nov 11, 2008)

I honestly don't really expect to actually play WotLK for a few days. Gotta go thru the xpac shit storm, server resets, install/dl errors, hot fixes.

Gives me time to play other shit lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2008)

Sadly that's exactly what's going to happen. I won't be surprised if things run just as bad as when Burning Crusade was released.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 11, 2008)

i just hope everyone just take the damn boat from SW and leave me in Fjord


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 11, 2008)

lol @ King Wrynn 2 shotting 71+ Undeads in Stormwind Harbor.
Horde guys, how is it going over there ?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 12, 2008)

BANZAIIIIIIIIIIII Arthas-sama ! 
Gonna create DK, gotta try those start quests.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2008)

Who plans to get WOTLK tonight?

I'm not sure if I will yet. :sweat


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 12, 2008)

gonna go tomorrow morning and get me a collectors edition


----------



## Jotun (Nov 12, 2008)

Yagami1211 said:


> lol @ King Wrynn 2 shotting 71+ Undeads in Stormwind Harbor.
> Horde guys, how is it going over there ?



You watch Thrall and Garrosh duel in the ring of valor, Thrall is getting worked for most of the fight, then this crazy horn is sounded and shit hits the fan like in Harbor. Lady Sylvanas is there as well and her new model is awesome.

I think I might buy the game for my brother at 7-11, my CE doesn't come until tmrw though I believe.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 12, 2008)

according to amazon i'll have it tomorrow.. they better after the tons of shit i had to go trough with th payment 
lol drama at my realms trade... there's already people in Northrend and with Death Knights


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 12, 2008)

Funny thing is, I'm not even going to install or open the collectors edition after I buy it.  I can't play any of the new content anyway (besides the new professions) due to my characters 45-ish level.  

Gonna give it to someone to give me for christmas.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 12, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> Funny thing is, I'm not even going to install or open the collectors edition after I buy it.  I can't play any of the new content anyway (besides the new professions) due to my characters 45-ish level.
> 
> Gonna give it to someone to give me for christmas.



I've got a better plan; buy two C.E. Save one to put on Ebay in a year or two (it won't fetch the original's price, but it'll still sell for a cool 200-300, like BC did for a while, at least in Europe due to shortages).


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 12, 2008)

sounds like a plan.  but do I really have to wait that long for the price to go up? : [


----------



## Talon. (Nov 12, 2008)

id go for the Limited edition if i was you......two boosters of the tcg, in game baby frost wyrm (ftw ), art book, and mousepad. A FUCKING MOUSEPAD.  F T W.
itll set ya back at least 70 clams


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 12, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> sounds like a plan.  but do I really have to wait that long for the price to go up? : [



How does 400% profit sound?


----------



## Jotun (Nov 12, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> according to amazon i'll have it tomorrow.. they better after the tons of shit i had to go trough with th payment
> lol drama at my realms trade... there's already people in Northrend and with Death Knights



That's interesting considering blue posts stating WotLK content would go live at 9pm PST. D:


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 12, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> id go for the Limited edition if i was you......two boosters of the tcg, in game baby frost wyrm (ftw ), art book, and mousepad. A FUCKING MOUSEPAD.  F T W.
> itll set ya back at least 70 clams


Well worth it to me.  Too bad I don't play the card game.


Anthony J. Crowley said:


> How does 400% profit sound?


Sounds fantastic, I just don't want to wait for the price to go up and spend another 70 right now.

They only time I dabble in stuff like this is console launches.  made a huge chunk on the PS3 lol.  some soccer mom in Montana bought it on ebay from me


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2008)

Also, the WoW loot cards are worth gold on ebay. Especially if you manage to get one of the mounts or vanity pets.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 13, 2008)

loot cards? do the CE's come with loot cards?  I thought they were just from the trading card game.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 13, 2008)

Loot cards have a chance in coming in any TCG booster. They are kind of rare, but worth alot. I don't think the CE's have a chance of getting them though. My BC CE didn't come with a loot card anyhow >_>


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Nov 13, 2008)

TBC: CE went for more than retail on Ebay? I was under the impression you could still find it in some retail stores. D: I got mine from Ebay on the launch day for about the retail price plus shipping. I never opened my TCG boosters for some reason, they're still shrink-wrapped in the box.

In any case my WotLK: CE will be here in the morning, woohoo.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 13, 2008)

I went to the target I went to last time to get the wrath of the lich king ce, but they didn't have one at opening...

So I went to wal mart.  None.  

Went online to target.com at work and they were taking orders on it.  Woo hoo...?

Says there will be a delay on shipping though (like shippng on Nov 17th).  Oh well.  At least I got 5 dollars off : P


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 13, 2008)

now the motherfucking delivery company says it delivered the package to me.. but i was in home at that time... now i made them figure it out who the delivered to... cause there's no way in hell i'm going to ring every bloody door on my building


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 13, 2008)

WoTLK is pretty dope. I'm really diggin' the new scenery and instances. Both of the first starting instances Utgarde Keep and The Nexus looks absolutely stunning even though it's long as hell. I swear we were killing trash after trash nonstop for the longest time until each boss, that and we got lost in The Nexus, lol. We were geared too so we just plowed plowed.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2008)

Bah, won't be able to play till tomorrow. Still working on freeing up space for it to install.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 13, 2008)

i just got mine today. reserved at gamestop, so i got a free poster and strategy guide. lemme tell ya, DK players. getting to the fianl death knight quest is WORTH IT
i dont like that i gotta be lv 55 b4 i can be a dk. im lv 14, but with my strategy, i can get there faster. im not goin into deatails, but heres a hint: the key to leveling faster is not playing.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 13, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> i just got mine today. reserved at gamestop, so i got a free poster and strategy guide. lemme tell ya, DK players. getting to the fianl death knight quest is WORTH IT
> i dont like that i gotta be lv 55 b4 i can be a dk. im lv 14, but with my strategy, i can get there faster. im not goin into deatails, but heres a hint: the key to leveling faster is not playing.



what, you mean building up your xp in an inn? 

it would be faster to play.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2008)

Fastest way to level without help, is simply chain your quests together and every time you leave a city/town complete every quest then turn them all in at the same time.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Nov 13, 2008)

He's talking about botting.

Two of my friends have had about ten accounts between them banned from botting. :x


----------



## Jotun (Nov 14, 2008)

Well DKs are fucking awesome. You can't kill them. Finished the DK chain quest at about 60 and 3/4 bar because of refer a friend exp. My buddy and I were in WPL doing quests, ran into a SHIT LOAD of fucking ally. In groups of 2. Most of them 58 DK's the occasional Mage/Pally/Priest. We killed everyone easily, even the DK's. Death Grip really disorients the fuck out of you, plus icy chains and strangulate. I went 34/0/18 got STR/STA talents along with the mount talent so I go at 120% speed for free. We got like 50 honor kills in an hour, finally ended up dying when we tried defiling Uthar's tomb. A wave of like 6 DK's ganked us, took all of them down except for one, rezd and took revenge lol

Utgarde keep is a very short instance, saw my brother run it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 14, 2008)

@Jotun

Horde scum! 

Maybe I should go terrorize people on my 70 NE Druid in full Season 4.


----------



## Iso (Nov 14, 2008)

Does anyone else think that it is kind of weak that the death knight is the ONLY hero class?  I mean it seems cool and everything, but since it is the only hero there will be thousands of them playing at the same time.  If Blizzard could have come up with just 1 more hero I would have been stoked, but just 1 seems kind of, meh.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 14, 2008)

more will come.  be patient

edit: WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO

My CE shipped from bestbuy!! : D

and I thought they had made a mistake listing it for sale online.  Still waiting on my target order though.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Jotun
> 
> Horde scum!
> 
> Maybe I should go terrorize people on my 70 NE Druid in full Season 4.



Ya because that takes lots of skill. I was 2 lvls higher than the dks, and 2 of them couldn't take me on. My Unholy friend had trouble soloing 2 at a time though because he couldn't survive long enough.

Well hit Hellfire and DKs from both sides are fighting, lot more ally than horde, but we are kicking ass. That is until 2 70 ret pallies show up. I was able to outrun them because my friend has Unholy aura and our mountspeeds are 120%, but we did end up dying a few times. We were able to kill a 70 warlock barely, the pet did more damage lol.

Can't wait to get Unholy Presence... you really feel the cooldowns especially if you are working the rotations+trying to stay alive.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 14, 2008)

When I get back to playing, I'll make sure to do some Rhino bowling with Death Knigget pins.


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 15, 2008)

I knew DKs sounded overpowered for PvP... ?

Glad to see you're fulfilling my expectations, Jotun ?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 15, 2008)

Okay, so I got a subscription again. Apparently the server I'm in is one of the most thickly populated in the EU territory. Queues of 1200+. FFS.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 15, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Okay, so I got a subscription again. Apparently the server I'm in is one of the most thickly populated in the EU territory. Queues of 1200+. FFS.



move?

I read on their site that they are offering free character moves.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 15, 2008)

@Jotun

No of course not, but it's fun to harass people when their picking on the other faction.

My mage @ 60 is taking down DKs the same level pretty easily. It just took a little adjusting at first to figure how to fight them effectively. As expected BGs are over-flowed with DKs.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 15, 2008)

So apparently my character had a funny glitch last night where my main got a new tab with succubus skills. It was a a glitch because I'm a warrior.  Anyway, sadly, the only one my character could use was the seduction one, the rest just said my character didn't have the mana to use them. Now my character's back to normal. D:


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 15, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> move?
> 
> I read on their site that they are offering free character moves.



To Shattered Halls. A shit server. Plus, my mates have been on Neptulon since it was first booted up, and since I mostly play with them, it'd be useless to move as they won't.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 15, 2008)

yeah the servers of destination are usually crap... for that shit to happen the major guilds need to move too... if they don't the destination server after awhile just dies...

i lol'ed pve content already cleared...
i don't know how the hell there's so few people on queue now on my realm... (200 to go )


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 15, 2008)

They just need to make a Bulgarian realm so they can all get the fuck out.

Or just merge some servers because Neptulon has always been highly populated as it's hailed as one of the best PVP servers in the EU area.


----------



## GaruTekra (Nov 15, 2008)

For some reason I've had some sort of need to want to play WoW with all the news of it lately, but I always re-consider when i think about the costs. I have to get the original WoW, Burning Crusade, WotLK, and then pay for the subscription fee. It could be alot of money depending if I buy it online or at a retail store. 

So what I'm asking is that is it worth it to buy WoW and such. I don't really know whether to get it or not.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2008)

If you have a lot of spare time and nothing to do, WoW is your game. 

Mostly it depends on if your into MMORPGs in the first place or not.


----------



## Gentleman (Nov 16, 2008)

Alright well I quit WoW a while ago, but now with WOTLK out, I'm thinking about starting again. I have a lot of friends that still play, and I can afford it, so neither of those are problems, but I'm afraid that I'll get bored with it quickly. I've quit and started again several times because I got bored with it. Is there enough new stuff that will keep me interested for a while?


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 16, 2008)

Yo Jotun, I'm planning to get WoW again over Christmas break... what spec do you play as?

I keep looking at the unholy tree, and it's so easy to just sink every single talent point in there to get all the cool shit.

Good idea or no?


----------



## Lumineon (Nov 16, 2008)

Unholy seems to be most viable for PVP and soloing purposes.  It's a purely damage-dealing spec.  I actually think Unholy is pretty OP, as DKs have many means of taking you down not only in their regular form, but in their zombie form as well.  It's kind of like they have two lives.  (This is my perspective as someone on a PVP server who has run into MANY Unholy DKs.)

My Death Knight happens to be Frost.  It's really great for tanking; you'll hold aggro pretty well.  Frost is relatively powerful as well, but you definitely won't out-DPS an Unholy DK.

Blood is purely survivability.  Even on my level 72 Mage, it takes a bit of work to kill a level 60 Blood Death Knight.  They don't really hurt that much, but I find that I need to use more of my abilties in order to kill them.

Unholy do hurt, though. x_x;


----------



## Iso (Nov 16, 2008)

After playing with some DK's in instance groups I have to say they seem to be way stronger than any other class of their level.  I've got a 54 balance druid and was able to take down a DK 6 levels higher, but they dueled me with only 50-60% hp.  After that I got them down to about 50% on the next duel before losing.  Also, it seems that unless there is a completely overwhelming wipe, the DK's are the only group members to survive, with around full health I might add.  
I don't know, the idea that they all have the same armor and there are thousands of them makes them seem pretty boring to me.  Then again I won't be getting wrath for quite some time so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 17, 2008)

Okay, I be loving the changes to the Hunter class. Aspect of the Viper at lvl 20? FUCK YE. Never do I have to pause to drink. Simply switch that shit on, walk around, and ta-da! I also got myself a silver-back Gorilladin whom I dubbed Gnomethumper. AoE-grinding with it is so god damn easy and fun.


----------



## Lumineon (Nov 17, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Okay, I be loving the changes to the Hunter class. Aspect of the Viper at lvl 20? FUCK YE. Never do I have to pause to drink. Simply switch that shit on, walk around, and ta-da! I also got myself a silver-back Gorilladin whom I dubbed Gnomethumper. AoE-grinding with it is so god damn easy and fun.



Wow! I didn't know you get Aspect of the Viper at level 20 now.  I have a level 29 Hunter.  I stopped leveling him because I started to lose interest.  I hated having to sit after every few mobs and regen my mana.  Knowing that Aspect of the Viper is available is definitely making me want to continue with him.  

I will go Beast Mastery and I will be a Huntard, as it seems to (currently) be the only decent Hunter spec.  Hunters have been known to be mage killers and I've been able to trample most if not all Marks and Surv. Hunters.  I can usually kill BM too, but they are definitely a lot harder.


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 17, 2008)

I was thinking frost was going to be survivability/pvp.

What with the lichborn/death coil combo and the supposedly huge crits it gets. Though I've been hearing awesome things about scourge strike crits as well... ?

I do say, that unholy ground talent looks almost too good to be true. An AOE slow... what was Blizzard thinking?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 17, 2008)

Lumineon said:


> Wow! I didn't know you get Aspect of the Viper at level 20 now.  I have a level 29 Hunter.  I stopped leveling him because I started to lose interest.  I hated having to sit after every few mobs and regen my mana.  Knowing that Aspect of the Viper is available is definitely making me want to continue with him.
> 
> I will go Beast Mastery and I will be a Huntard, as it seems to (currently) be the only decent Hunter spec.  Hunters have been known to be mage killers and I've been able to trample most if not all Marks and Surv. Hunters.  I can usually kill BM too, but they are definitely a lot harder.


I keep forgetting to switch it off, though. xD I usually let my Gorilla ("GNOMETHUMPER, GO!") go after a few targets whilst I have Aspect of the Viper on, so I can Mend Pet him several times (Imp. Mend Pet & Blood of the Rhino FTW), and then when he has done a thunderstomp two or three times, I Volley. Need to remember to switch to Aspect of the Hawk before doing so, or else the damage is way low. Is also advisable to Feign Death after two or three volleys.

I'm a BM-spec Hunter, myself. Love using pets, and the boosts that they get with the various talents make them do around half your DPS, and I do like me some 150% DPS.


Pintsize said:


> I was thinking frost was going to be survivability/pvp.
> 
> What with the lichborn/death coil combo and the supposedly huge crits it gets. Though I've been hearing awesome things about scourge strike crits as well... ?
> 
> I do say, that unholy ground talent looks almost too good to be true. An AOE slow... what was Blizzard thinking?



Blizz loves melee, that's obvious.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 17, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Yo Jotun, I'm planning to get WoW again over Christmas break... what spec do you play as?
> 
> I keep looking at the unholy tree, and it's so easy to just sink every single talent point in there to get all the cool shit.
> 
> Good idea or no?



Sorry for the late reply, been swept up in my DK lol.

Well this is my spec for lvling atm.

Chapters 830 (Low Quality)

Went 18 in Unholy first for the mount talent and the ghoul talent as well as the STR/STAM talents. Other shit like death grip is nice especially in the literal pvp hell, hellfire.

Here are a few things to note.

Dancing Rune Weapon, a 51 point blood talent struggles to compete with Gargoyle, a 21 point talent. Unholy also gets bone shield which is a straight mitigation of damage, you get lucky sometimes with charges not going away. The glyph adds a charge, which is very nice. You also get Anti Magic Zone, which really is an anti magic zone lol. It also seems to hurt casters if they cast inside of it. Scourge strike which just melds really well with the disease potential of Unholy. You also get Desecration if you like pvping which is a passive proc, 50% movement speed can't be trinketed out of.

I've been testing the waters and Blood shines in long fights because of all the healing. Bloodworms/Rune Tap/Vampiric Blood/Mark of Blood/Vendetta/Blood Aura-Presence. The rune tap glyph also lets you heal your party for 10% of their hp which is great if you have imp. rune tap, a heal every 30 secs. The vampiric blood glyph adds a 3% heal to urself and then finally you have the death strike glyph which boosts damage and healing.

Frost has alot of cooldown/oh shit buttons. Very defensive and can burst quite well if you set up the target. The way it looks to me atm in terms of potential DPS is that Unholy is on top in both AoE and single target. Blood can do more DPS than frost with the right gear, Frost can do more than blood with the right conditions.

In terms of tanking, Blood looks like the off tank, Frost is the main tank, and Unholy is the anti caster, I want to test out an Unholy/frost tanking spec though because Bone shield is just that good.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 17, 2008)

my collectors edition should be here wednesday.

too bad I can't try a DK for a short while though. : [  they sound fun


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm amused.

Whilst grinding in Feralas I keep getting emote compliments about my Gorilla Gnomethumper. Seeing as my Hunter is a Draenei.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 17, 2008)

my hunter is a draenei too.  i have one of those ghost cats as my pet right now.  as cool as it is, I think I might want to get a new hunting pet.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 17, 2008)

Get a Gorilla. Seriously. The term 'Gorilladin' is completely true. You can AoE-grind with them, and they can tank like a champ. At lvl 48, he has 4274 health, 4562 armour and does 72.7 DPS. Now imagine that, amongst a pack of 3-6 enemies, thunderstomping away whilst you're raining down Volley. THAT'S AOE-GRINDIN', BABY!

Incase you were curious as to what my talents so far are, pretty standard, I think:

4/5 Frenzy is sufficient, as always. After Serpent's Swiftness, I plan to get everything from there on, besides Cobra strikes, and then move on to MM.
Gorilla build so far:

As you can see, I don't even have Natural Armor + Pet Barding yet, so imagine the epic win it'll be when when I get Beast Mastery.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 17, 2008)

Also, Gorillas are omnivorous, a superb characteristic for a pet


----------



## Jotun (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks cool, but idk how well it would work for me. I hope Xperl upgrades their shit to work with runes.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 18, 2008)

It works with runes. There an option in "players" with something like "Show runes".


----------



## Jotun (Nov 18, 2008)

It's been buggy, doesn't display properly. I have been waiting for a hot fix. The way they generate the runes conflicts with with the cooldowns etc.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 18, 2008)

hey wower's 

I was using cosmos before I stopped playing.  I went to get the latest version but found they stopped the project, so is there another "all-in-one" suite like cosmos that i could use?

what I have now is titan panel and ct_mod + some other bits n pieces



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Get a Gorilla. Seriously. The term 'Gorilladin' is completely true. You can AoE-grind with them, and they can tank like a champ. At lvl 48, he has 4274 health, 4562 armour and does 72.7 DPS. Now imagine that, amongst a pack of 3-6 enemies, thunderstomping away whilst you're raining down Volley. THAT'S AOE-GRINDIN', BABY!
> 
> Incase you were curious as to what my talents so far are, pretty standard, I think:
> 
> ...


oh nice.  tanks are always welcome : D


----------



## Naruto (Nov 18, 2008)

I personally get a wolf because I just like them better. But the fuckers only eat meat and aren't especially good at anything.

But if I was in WoW for competitive play, I'd be a nutjob. What with me having bought all the GuildWars Campaigns/Expansion.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya Gorillas seem to be THE grinding pet, guild was able to tank Gruuls with a Gorilladin I believe.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 18, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Ya Gorillas seem to be THE grinding pet, guild was able to tank Gruuls with a Gorilladin I believe.



Holy crap, that's quite impressive!


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2008)

Also, the 'Wolves aren't good at anything' doesn't really count anymore, especially with the upgraded talents. Wolves are amongst the top-DPS now thanks to their unlimited self-buff, I believe. Devilsaurs are the current ruler.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 18, 2008)

I think a gorilla is probably what I'll get.  I think they're funny looking too which is always good : P

I figured out what I'm going to use for addons so you can ignore that if you already hadn't


----------



## Naruto (Nov 18, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> I think a gorilla is probably what I'll get.  I think they're funny looking too which is always good : P
> 
> I figured out what I'm going to use for addons so you can ignore that if you already hadn't



I didn't ignore it 

It's just that my UI is a BUNCH of addons (though you wouldn't tell really, since it's minimalistic) and I don't wanna go check all of them out. Besides, you wanted an all in one package, which I don't use.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 19, 2008)

[DB]_Bleach_195_[B9E1F112].avi

Might help.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 19, 2008)

awcawkcawopckwaopckawpvkwal?vwjkariocjwa fucking Blizzard.

I tried to move a character, TWO MONTHS AGO, to Kazzak which apparently was full and it wasn't possible YET Blizzard never moved back my account and now it's been stuck in both realms without me being able to play on them


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 19, 2008)

Too bad, bitch.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 19, 2008)

mister. pek said:


> awcawkcawopckwaopckawpvkwalövwjkariocjwa fucking Blizzard.
> 
> I tried to move a character, TWO MONTHS AGO, to Kazzak which apparently was full and it wasn't possible YET Blizzard never moved back my account and now it's been stuck in both realms without me being able to play on them



you're gonna have to call tech support pek.. : P

they can fix you up pretty quick.

MY CE CAME!! : D


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 19, 2008)

The store at which I used to work and still come frequently because of mates and massive discounts still has around 8 CE lying around.

They're also selling the normal game for 22 Euro.


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 22, 2008)

Does the Armoury ever work?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 22, 2008)

It works right now, at least the EU armoury. US one was functional earlier this afternoon, haven't checked yet.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 22, 2008)

Exotic pets:
Cunning(Utility, middle of the road) - Chimaeras, Silithids
Ferocity (DPS) - Core Hounds, Devilsaurs, Spirit Beasts (only one so far, Loque’nahak, which is the rarest beast ever. Spawns once every six hours for only ten minutes, I believe.)
Tenacity (Tanks) - Rhino's, Worms


But the real pre with Beast Mastery is the four extra talent-points for your pet talent tree.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 22, 2008)

today i was rewarded with an awesome bug
so there i was chilling with my mage in Dalaran i decide to log on my bank char to see the Auction House...
when i try to log back on my mage... Kicked from server... i try and try always kicked...
contact GM oh it's a know issue i'll teleport you to another location...
so basically i'll have to remind myself to never logout in Dalaran aka I'm screwed


----------



## Starrk (Nov 22, 2008)

I need to get this game. My trial ran out, but I'm short on money.

A friend of mine is in the Devil's Rejects, some Horde guild.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm having a lot of fun playing again.

Curious about pet points though.  I have 7 and haven't gotten a new one since.  Is that the max allowed points for a pet? : |

I'm lvl 47


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 22, 2008)

You get one point for every four levels your pet gains after lvl 20, I believe. So you'll get another one the next time you level. If you go Beast Mastery at lvl 60, you'll have 15 points.

Did you go Gorilladin like I adviced you?


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 22, 2008)

Not yet.  I've been in tanaris leveling.  When i get done with the quests in there, I'll head over to feralas and get one.

I also got my girlfriend to agree to play.  I started a paladin to play with her lol.  She's a warrior.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm a 14 Forsaken Rogue.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> Not yet.  I've been in tanaris leveling.  When i get done with the quests in there, I'll head over to feralas and get one.
> 
> I also got my girlfriend to agree to play.  I started a paladin to play with her lol.  She's a warrior.



Go to Ganklethorn Vale and get one there now. Leveling is so much easier. You can take on 6 mobs of two levels higher than you at the same time with ease.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 23, 2008)

The little anniversary non-combative bear is adorable. :3  I tried out a death knight for the first time today, kind of reminds me of the kind of hybrid that a pally is. In other words, to me not really that interesting to play but rather annoying to kill in pvp.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2008)

Death Knight and Retribution Paladins are the flavour of the month.


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey, does anyone know anything about keyloggers?

I may have clicked a link that hit me with one unknowingly. Are they stopped by virus protection at all?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2008)

A link on the official WoW forums? A lot of keyloggers on there.


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, it was wowinsidar.com. I was cruising for some DK info for christmas break. =/

But anyway, are they ever stopped by virus protection? Is there a way to get rid of them?

Say I wanted to check my bank account online, would it still be able to keylog me since it's a protected page?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2008)

Unless the virus scanner removes the keylogger, it'll still be recorded.


----------



## Hana (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok, so I FINALLY got WotLK today. The first thing I do is make a death knight because they look cool.  Pretty easy to get the hang of, and you never have to worry about runic power too much. There starting area/story was very interesting. It was the first time I really sat down and read the quests and everything that was going on. Who knew WoW had substance? I kid. I kid. (I know some lore-tard will be neg repping for that.)

Now I have to take my priest into Northrend. Personally, I'm not excited about soloing a holy priest at all.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 24, 2008)

So ya, got Herb to 375. Vamp blood + rune tap + lifeblood + 2 deathstrike + sacrifice ghoul + potion + bloodworms = lots of fucking hp healed. Can get me back 2 full bars if everything is timed right. Some 70s tried ganking me, was able to make it back to guards in time with all my healing xD


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2008)

I can't wait till the nerfbat hits DK's and Ret Pallies.

I shall giggle with relish.


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh, well I checked my Anti Virus software page, it had a bunch of things on keyloggers, so I'm guessing I'm good. 

Go McAfee.


----------



## Iso (Nov 25, 2008)

I declare it official:  Wrath of the Lich King has killed instances below level 60.  I've been trying to group with my druid for about a week and have completed only 1 instance.  Don't even ask me about my level 20 something warrior.  There is hardly anyone in lower level instances and DK's make crappy group mates anyway.  I hope this changes soon because the game has been 0 fun lately.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh I don't even bother trying to group for lowbie content anymore. That was killed with TBC. The only real way you can do it is if you have some friends. I trio dungeons with 2 of my friends, lock/druid/shammy. Works really well on pre30 content, I doubt we can keep trioing above 30.



> I can't wait till the nerfbat hits DK's and Ret Pallies.
> 
> I shall giggle with relish.



They nerfed ret pallies somewhat already. DK's got alot of nerfs before Beta ended. From what I have been hearing, it pretty much balances out at 80. I am surprised they let Titan's Grip go with the low hit requirement, that shit is ridiculous.

Northrend questing is just super easy. I really push everyone to go at 68 if you aren't 70 yet. The quests almost always give 20k+ and the rewards are just D:

The only thing I can complain about are all the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 80s with flying mounts camping quest areas. You don't get much problems in the AM, but you always get that 1 80 who just won't stop...

Still kinda sad all the content has been cleared, but all the money I'm making from Arctic Fur's is offsetting that


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2008)

I ditched Engineering and picked up skinning as well to make some monies.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 26, 2008)

People are starting to catch on. I just tag abunch of the bugs near warsong hold... run to the guards... KABAAM.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2008)

I've a Gorilladin.

Speaking of which, I tamed a new one:



Seeing as my Draenei is white-skinned, and I now have the anniversary bear cub, I wanted a white Gorilla as well. Camped out for less than a day for him, but I got lucky. The cave he's in has two spawning Small Thorium Veins, so it wasn't completely wasted time. And I named him Mjöllnir.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 27, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I really enjoy the new battleground. X3 I keep having daydreams about rolling around in tanks now. It is nice knowing that if you have at least some kind of aim you can do amazing damage even with crap gear. Reminds me of those little tonks from the Darkmoon Faire, I goofed around in those so much.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 27, 2008)

New battledome, wut? I'll have to look into it. 

Grizzly hills = Pain to level in. Scholazar Basin, or however you spell it, was lovely though. Ran around with a hunter and I gained 1 1/2 level in 5-6 hours at most.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 27, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I've a Gorilladin.
> 
> Speaking of which, I tamed a new one:
> 
> ...



I can't wait to get mine 

Today I'll try.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh ya the tanks own, I instantly fell in love with them during the Borean Tundra quest. MEAT SAW BEHBEH


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> I can't wait to get mine
> 
> Today I'll try.



Have fun taming in Ganklethorn Vale.

Don't forget the double-trap trick.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 28, 2008)

I got a lvl 49  from feralas.

I named him MonkeyPoo


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2008)

Grats.

Also, use Petopia, foo'!

Dani Alves: ''Casillas, you fail with that prediction lol''


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 29, 2008)

Anyone here seen that in-game cutscene when the Horde & Alliance makes their full-frontal assault on the Wrath Gate leading into Ice Crown?
Goddamn, that was fuckin epic 

Felt even more epic getting it after doing all those long chain-quests leading up to that moment, ultimate climax.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 30, 2008)

I spoiled myself a month ago and watched it :3. Can't wait to see it again after all the work though.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 5, 2008)

My life goals for Wow, aside from knocking out all the fishing achievements, is composed of getting these two items:




Especially that second one, that new fishing pole graphic... I'll always be sad that fishing poles don't count as melee weapons.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 6, 2008)

Bloody fishing... such a pain in the ass to level up... i haven't reach 300 tbh


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm trying to get leatherworking up :[ almost at 300 but the last few levels are a bitch so far.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> My life goals for Wow, aside from knocking out all the fishing achievements, is composed of getting these two items:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've an epic pole for you, right here.


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 6, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I've an epic pole for you, right here.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 7, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> Bloody fishing... such a pain in the ass to level up... i haven't reach 300 tbh


Let me fish for youuuuu. Fishing is my main passion in the game, as odd as that is. I get fixated on fishing in games that don't actually have it as a central thing.


MechaTC said:


> I'm trying to get leatherworking up :[ almost at 300 but the last few levels are a bitch so far.


Ooo, good luck with that! I'm the type of person who tries to get all the recipes that I can and level my professions way over the point at which I can use them. It kills my leveling but ah well, it is what I like to do. :3


Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I've an epic pole for you, right here.


*sticks a hook in it and takes it to go fishing*


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 7, 2008)

If that's how you fish, you might as well just quit. xD


----------



## Jotun (Dec 8, 2008)

That pole is pretty easy to get, if you've done all the quests for them, you only need a few dailies to do to catch up on the rep.

Transferred my Hunter from my old account (bros using it) and started messing with it. I already had a Gorilla named Kong lol, the aoe volley shit is just hilarious. I killed an ally on accident because he ran through it too D:

Had to change his name to Xapan, old one was Barathrum. Glad to have him back after 2 years or so, lvl 42!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 8, 2008)

My Hunter is currently lvl 61. 

Got a Devilsaur as well. Was a real bitch to get it, as I wanted the red skin one, Tyrant Devilsaur. So I was making circles through Un'Goro, and I finally found one. Attempted to tame it, failed twice, and then this lvl 72 NE hunter showed up and watched me. After another failed attempt, the fucker suddenly kills the Devilsaur even after I told him I was trying to tame it. He didn't give a shit, apparently. Fucking Huntard.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 8, 2008)

So I dinged 80 a week ago. I log on and notice I am in Dalaran, I run around and log out. I'm not really a member of any guild, just transferred from my old realm since it was basically DEAD, and the "decent" ones on this realm requires you to be on 3-4 times a week at certain days, something I can not "promise" that I'll do. 

I need to do normal 80 instances but no one does them because people are busy doing HC and I can't do HC with my lvl 70 epic gear and various 70-76 gear.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 8, 2008)

I think I am gonna go 50/21. Very tempted to zoom to 68 on the hunter though. I want to cap Eng/Mining to 300 first though. Mining is 224, Eng is 245.

What server are you on? Sounds bad if you can't get a group together for normal shit.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 8, 2008)

EU - Kazzak. Very very populated realm but most people have guldies that don't mind dragging someone with shitty gear to Heroic mode.

I've been playing in the bigger guilds and even have a few EU first downs @ 60's with my old guild in Stormscale so I'm not really used to being guildless lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm on EU Neptulon, probably the most crowded server in the EU realms.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 9, 2008)

Ah I feel ya, the last real raid I was in was AQ40 lol. When I hit 80 on the DK, my lil bros guild will run me thru the shit I need, so I guess I'm lucky.

Edit: Looks like they are nerfing Hunters D: Apparently BM and MM do too much DPS in PvE.


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Ghostcrawler said:
			
		

> Hunters of all specs, and particularly Beastmaster, are doing too much damage in PvE.
> 
> We tested this a lot internally in beta and knew hunters were high but we hoped other classes would be able to catch up in a way they have as yet been unable to do. We want to be careful not to hurt hunter dps too much in PvP, so we’re taking most of the damage out of Steady Shot and Volley. Beastmaster hunters are in addition losing some of their pet dps. We still want BMs to have the best pets, but pet dps numbers are a little high at the moment. We are also still concerned about hunter survivability in PvP and taking the opportunity to jazz up Deterrence into something that looks and plays a little more interesting.
> 
> ...


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 11, 2008)

So i just got my hunter to 55 and then created a death knight.

Seems cool so far, but it is confusing to figure out how to use it at 2am.  does the dk have any self healing abilities?  I can't seem to find any.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm quitting WoW.

BM is getting hit hard by the nerf-bat.


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 12, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I'm quitting WoW.
> 
> BM is getting hit hard by the nerf-bat.



lol, I went to the hunter boards on worldofwarcraft.com and boy are they mad 

I play a hunter, but I doubt I will notice this stuff because I'm not super hardcore about wow.  

for instance, my guild isn't like "GTF on now!! RAID NIGHT!!" and they didn't kick me out of an instance after I left aspect of the pack on and growl and left pet on defensive in an instance.  not to mention I rolled greed on every good loot we came across in the instance before I figured out I could pass on gear I didn't need by hitting the red x on the roll screen 

yeah, I'm terrible lol.  my first instance ever was at 49 just a few weeks ago and it was a 5 man one 

in other news, I figured out how to use my dk and boy is it fun


----------



## Jotun (Dec 12, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I'm quitting WoW.
> 
> BM is getting hit hard by the nerf-bat.



It pretty much killed all enthusiasm I had for playing my hunter lol, thank god I have the DK to play.


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 12, 2008)

dk is cool ballz.

other classes i have tried were priest, paladin, warlock, mage (briefly) and I thnk that's it.

I always ended up going back to hunter because I really just understood the class and it was more fun.  I liked my warlock too after I got some demon pets (voidwalker woot).

so what does NF think about the $15.00 character redesign service? interested?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 12, 2008)

Awww come now you guys all knew the BM Hunter nerf was gonna come. Raping every single class in PvE DPS with just pressing one macro the whole time is a pretty broken. 

Now Blizzard...up Rogue DPS now!!!


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 13, 2008)

I felt so beefy last night. 

Got to 60 on my DK, but at level 59, I topped the DPS on a ramparts run as the MT, and there was a level 61 and a 63 DK along for the ride as well. Not to mention a mage.

Unholy rawks!!


----------



## little nin (Dec 13, 2008)

^ nice

when i'm bored i feel to fire up WoW again , BM hunters got nerfed eh? NICE

...have druids got a stupid increase everything by 1k yet?


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 13, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> I felt so beefy last night.
> 
> Got to 60 on my DK, but at level 59, I topped the DPS on a ramparts run as the MT, and there was a level 61 and a 63 DK along for the ride as well. Not to mention a mage.
> 
> Unholy rawks!!



wooo.  i'm doing unholy too.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 13, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> so what does NF think about the $15.00 character redesign service? interested?


I think it is too expensive.  But the character gender change is pretty funny.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 14, 2008)

It sucks that I have a wait LONG time to finally play it.

See, I just bought this game today so hopefully I will be able to get online and start playing this week.

Should be awesome...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 14, 2008)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> It sucks that I have a wait LONG time to finally play it.
> 
> See, I just bought this game today so hopefully I will be able to get online and start playing this week.
> 
> Should be awesome...



Fool!!!!

Quit while you're still way ahead.


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 14, 2008)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> It sucks that I have a wait LONG time to finally play it.
> 
> See, I just bought this game today so hopefully I will be able to get online and start playing this week.
> 
> Should be awesome...



Don't activate/install right away if you aren't going to play it.  You'll be wasting your free month if you do.


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 15, 2008)

I didn't get my free month when I activated/upgraded my account... ?

But DKs are awesome. 

Not enough to make me play the game like I used to (for very long, I'm logging insane hours right now trying to get to 80 quickly), but certainly awesome enough to make me consider picking it up for maybe 1-2 months over the summer.


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 15, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> I didn't get my free month when I activated/upgraded my account... ?
> 
> But DKs are awesome.
> 
> Not enough to make me play the game like I used to (for very long, I'm logging insane hours right now trying to get to 80 quickly), but certainly awesome enough to make me consider picking it up for maybe 1-2 months over the summer.



Oh, you just picked up wrath of the lich king?

Nevermind, you don't get a free month.  I thought you got WoW for the first time.

Speaking of leveling, I found this sick guide by zygor (I think his name is) for powerleveling.  It has an addon that tells you what to do to get the fastest amount of xp possible.  I dinged 59 and 60 in about 3 hours with my DK lol.  Great guide.  It uses tomtom to point you where you have to go for each objective too.

Only problem with this powerleveling is that I don't read the quests that much anymore.  Can't wait to try the horde guide, I barely have played horde.


----------



## Kanali (Dec 15, 2008)

Im thinking of starting again Wotlk any good?


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 15, 2008)

yes.  DK's are fun.  too bad every one of them looks the same till 70+ D:


----------



## Jotun (Dec 15, 2008)

I find it's faster to grab all the quests with quest helper own tbh. Use your common sense with turn ins and positioning etc.

As far as DPS goes, the only edge Unholy has is the 3rd plague and Scourge Strike.

Ebon Plague doesn't stack like the other plagues so having more than 1 Unholy DPS in a raid kinda like meh.


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 15, 2008)

it's your computer.  try turning down the settings.

i always get at least 60fps


----------



## Starrk (Dec 16, 2008)

So everything will go back online at 11am?

My 10 day trial ended today, and my free month should start right after it, right? I logged into the Account Management, but it said there was an invalid password/username. I know I spelled it right. When I log into the game, it takes me to the Misha realm, where I have my characters (it also says I have all of them). Why would the website say something was invalid if I was able to log into the game itself with the exact same name ans password?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 16, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> it's your computer.  try turning down the settings.
> 
> i always get at least 60fps



Yeah, it says I get at least 85-90 fps.

Is it bad?

Will still change my setting to see what works best for my computer..


----------



## Starrk (Dec 16, 2008)

Is it working for everyone else? I have to wait another 2 hours to get on.


----------



## General Mustang (Dec 16, 2008)

Stark said:


> So everything will go back online at 11am?
> 
> My 10 day trial ended today, and my free month should start right after it, right? I logged into the Account Management, but it said there was an invalid password/username. I know I spelled it right. When I log into the game, it takes me to the Misha realm, where I have my characters (it also says I have all of them). Why would the website say something was invalid if I was able to log into the game itself with the exact same name ans password?




Account management could be messed up when you did it. It doesn't work sometimes, one of blizzards many feats


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 16, 2008)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Yeah, it says I get at least 85-90 fps.
> 
> Is it bad?
> 
> Will still change my setting to see what works best for my computer..



if you are getting 80-90 fps, then everything should be smooth as butter.  there should be no jumpy-ness.

I'm running max quality, but if i lowered the settings to low my fps would be through the roof.

maybe you can try increasing the refresh rate in game.  try 75-85 Hz



Stark said:


> Is it working for everyone else? I have to wait another 2 hours to get on.



I can login.  if you still can't, try calling blizzard tech support.  wait time shouldn't be too bad, i've called them before.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 16, 2008)

Well Bonechewer is still down for me. Was so pissed off I was like 1 bar away from 78 on the DK. I should hit 80 today, perfect timing too cuz I think I should be able to get in my bros guilds Naxx group. They have cleared 10 man Naxx like 3 times, and have 3 bosses left on 25 man Naxx.

So funny cuz I heard my bro talking about instructor which was the funnest fight for me in old school Naxx, but the priests couldn't handle it.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 16, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> if you are getting 80-90 fps, then everything should be smooth as butter.  there should be no jumpy-ness.
> 
> I'm running max quality, but if i lowered the settings to low my fps would be through the roof.
> 
> ...



I made a mistake, I should have said that I got a 11-20 fps which is SLOW.

So what do I need to make it go smoother?


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm assuming you turned down the graphic settings, especially Shadows?


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 17, 2008)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I made a mistake, I should have said that I got a 11-20 fps which is SLOW.
> 
> So what do I need to make it go smoother?



go into video options in the game and turn the quality down till you get a good frame rate.  also try to uncheck some of the effect options that might lower your frame rate.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 19, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> go into video options in the game and turn the quality down till you get a good frame rate.  also try to uncheck some of the effect options that might lower your frame rate.



Already done and it's not perfect but still playable..

Framerates becomes much smoother every time I go in any caves, any rooms without any huge trees, backgrounds, etc.

So I'm fine with it but might think about buying a graphics card to boost a framerates for WOW next year.

Any good one?


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 19, 2008)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Already done and it's not perfect but still playable..
> 
> Framerates becomes much smoother every time I go in any caves, any rooms without any huge trees, backgrounds, etc.
> 
> ...



I'd post in the tech department.  You'll have to tell them what kind of motherboard and graphics card you have now for them to help.

Today I programmed some death knight macros for questing and basic PVP, something I haven't done at all with any class yet.  Now gameplay feels funny just hitting one key over and over again : P  BUT it allows me to set up different action bars with macro sets for different things, which I think is pretty cool.


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, I'm level 74 and getting to 75 fast. If I didn't have such a strong love/hate relationship with the commitment/achievement/competition dynamic in WoW, I might strongly consider committing to the game fully again this summer. Death Knights are great, and I'm finding it's surprisingly intuitive to tank with them successfully (first tanking class and I'm acing most instances with a few slip ups). I'm also strongly interested in getting a taste of PvP at 80. 

WotLK is making WoW fun again.

Edit: Holy shit, Arena gear drops in Heroic instances now? While this makes getting it much easier, what were they thinking?


----------



## Gentleman (Dec 21, 2008)

I wish blizzard was a little more original with the armor in northrend. I mean almost everything looks the same! I know once you hit 80 the gear gets a little more diverse, but I swear all the quest rewards look the same...


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 21, 2008)

I liked it that way, actually.

Gives them a sort of artistic cohesion, instead of the god awful diversity of BC.


----------



## Gentleman (Dec 22, 2008)

I agree that it all looks good and meshes together well, but some of my favorite things about getting new gear is getting a new look. But it's impossible to get that feeling because whenever I get new gear, it looks the same as the old gear. They could have had other designs that still fit the idea, just looked different.


----------



## Munken (Dec 26, 2008)

daymn


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 26, 2008)

So my frost mage just hit lvl 28..


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 26, 2008)

Munken said:


> daymn


Fuckin awesome..

If only he'd gone with some music that didn't suck complete ass though.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 26, 2008)

The music was perfect until the second song started, awesome video though.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2008)

great video

that was some nice work there


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 26, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Fuckin awesome..
> 
> If only he'd gone with some music that didn't suck complete ass though.



agreed...
the music was so bad...


----------



## Gentleman (Dec 26, 2008)

That was awesome. But the music sucked..


----------



## Jotun (Dec 27, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Well, I'm level 74 and getting to 75 fast. If I didn't have such a strong love/hate relationship with the commitment/achievement/competition dynamic in WoW, I might strongly consider committing to the game fully again this summer. Death Knights are great, and I'm finding it's surprisingly intuitive to tank with them successfully (first tanking class and I'm acing most instances with a few slip ups). I'm also strongly interested in getting a taste of PvP at 80.
> 
> WotLK is making WoW fun again.
> 
> Edit: Holy shit, Arena gear drops in Heroic instances now? While this makes getting it much easier, what were they thinking?



I think it's only one piece of S5 gear. I got my DK chest from 25 man Archavon or w/e in wintergrasp. Your faction needs to have control to enter.

Here's my armory link with it :3

Chapters 834 (Low Quality)

I've been taking it slow since my netcard blew out, I log on my bros pc to do dailies and a heroic or two. Did part of a Naxx wing, was doing only 1.4k DPS. I need alot more hit, then enchants and better gems. It also doesn't help that I was basically in all greens >_> Oh and I'm still using a lvl 75 weapon basically D:


----------



## Gentleman (Dec 28, 2008)

Well right now I'm unholy with a little frost, but I've been thinking about respeccing frost to tank heroics and get gear, but I've heard they don't make the best tanks and as a result don't get into a lot of groups. Is this true? Cause otherwise I'll just try and get groups with dps.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 29, 2008)

Frost make pretty good tanks. Unholy too, but they are nerfing Bone Shield in the upcoming patch. They are buffing frost presence from 60% to 80% armor and buffing magic as well. AMS is getting a lowered cooldown, Rune strike getting a damage nerf and a threat buff. IBF is getting nerfed to scale with defense. It's a bit tough to def cap, but they are making it easier also in the upcoming patch with a tanking rune- 25 SKILL 2% stam, tanking sigil, and 2h tanking weapons.

If you want to dps cuz you end up not liking to tank, Unholy is defn the easiest to do the most damage with. As it stands Unholy is at the top, with Frost being better than blood if the blood DK isn't geared since most of their skills scale.

Oh ya the cooldown for Howling Blast is removed in the PTR at the moment, which is only going to make the decision between Obilt and HB even easier :3


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 29, 2008)

Here's my spec.

I'm able to tank and dps well, but as it's geared toward what I think will be good for PvP, I'm hoping it's fucking awesome there.


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2008)

so question

do you have to have the first expansion to play the second or could you actually skip the first expansion pack and just go with the second one?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 29, 2008)

Jotun said:


> If you want to dps cuz you end up not liking to tank, Unholy is defn the easiest to do the most damage with. As it stands Unholy is at the top, with Frost being better than blood if the blood DK isn't geared since most of their skills scale.



Not quite.

Supposedly right now the biggest DPS you can get in raids is through a DW spec. There are various ones that branch out in all three trees but my friend ran 0/32/39 easily broke 4k on Patchwerk on his first night DPSing (he was Off-Tanking before). He even inched away and beat me last night (I broke 3.8 or 3.9k) and almost caught up to our Mage.

You can check his gear and spec here on his armory.


He might respec for PvP every now and then so you won't see his armory with the DW all the time.


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 29, 2008)

No, you could not skip the first expansion.


----------



## Muk (Dec 30, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> No, you could not skip the first expansion.


lame!

so i can't just go and buy me the death knight and skip the whole lvl 70 stuff


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, if it makes you feel better, it's easy to get to 70 in about 3-4 days as a DK, thanks to the reduced exp requirements.


----------



## Mugiwara (Dec 30, 2008)

Munken said:


> daymn



Holy shit! That was awesome!

Why did it show a trailer afterwards of the movie it just showed? lol


----------



## Spectre (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't understand so much whinning regarding WoW. I can see some minor problems. And unavoidable MMORPG grinds. At least that grind feels much better than most of MMORPGs' out there. Some new quests. Blizzard actually did nice job on storytelling and change in places. It is actually more complex than most people give credit for.


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 31, 2008)

LionFranky said:


> I don't understand so much whinning regarding WoW. I can see some minor problems. And unavoidable MMORPG grinds. At least that grind feels much better than most of MMORPGs' out there. Some new quests. Blizzard actually did nice job on storytelling and change in places. It is actually more complex than most people give credit for.



You don't really have to grind at all actually.  Questing makes you level the fastest.  0-80 in less than 7 days play time is possible if you haul ass through quests and really get your class.  of course doing it this fast isn't as much fun if you've never played before.  Can't really explore quests fully.


----------



## Lumineon (Dec 31, 2008)

LionFranky said:


> I don't understand so much whinning regarding WoW. I can see some minor problems. And unavoidable MMORPG grinds. At least that grind feels much better than most of MMORPGs' out there. Some new quests. Blizzard actually did nice job on storytelling and change in places. It is actually more complex than most people give credit for.



You don't see the major problems then.  Major problems being my mage getting two-shotted by plate-wearing melee classes, death knights being the most OP thing in the game, pallys being a very close second, all cloth characters being inherently terrible at PVP, etc.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 1, 2009)

I really suck at PVP.  

This was my encounter the other day (I was a 64 DK at the time btw).

I see a troll shaman 62 just standing around on his mount.  I think, hey this'll be an easy target.  I go over with my dk and death grip him and then hit him with chains of ice.  I start laying in "the DK combo" and his life goes down pretty quick.  

Then he starts casting healing spell after spell while my life begins to plummet lol.  I keep attacking him, but my runes started giving out : [

I die...and he is at full health D:

I am so fucking bad.  As I ran back to my body, I was like FUCK i should have silenced him, then mind freezed him.  Then when I got back to my body he was of course gone so I couldn't try and kill him again : [

Very very sad.  -_____-




So, how are everyone's queues?  I'm on emerald dream and average about 900-1000 queue from 5pm - 12am (which is an hour+ wait time).  Everyone on the ED forums is badgering blizzard to open up free transfers...but no luck so far.


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 2, 2009)

Well I'm on ursin and it's a pretty crappy server and as a result no queues


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 2, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> I really suck at PVP.
> 
> This was my encounter the other day (I was a 64 DK at the time btw).
> 
> ...



This will change when you're 80 with some decent gear.

Run in press a bunch of buttons, crit for some kind of stupid damage, and turn on Ice Bound Fortitude when you feel like it and wham bam you win. Oh yea, make friends and hold hands with a Ret Pally and blow up the world...of warcraft.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 2, 2009)

I didn't use PvP yet cos I know I would be FUCKED UP by these bastards with very high level and etc. I'm 17 level at the moment.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 2, 2009)

You should totally go PVP in the 19 bracket.

You'll love getting raped up the arse by twink rogues.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmm, no thanks. I think I will keep my pride!


----------



## Muk (Jan 2, 2009)

so it more worth to go on servers where there is no pvp? and what's the deal with roleplaying servers?

i only went on pvp servers i don't know much about any of the other servers XD


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 2, 2009)

rp servers are dumb.  I only joined an RP-PVP because my friends were on it.  Then they all started quitting wow.  I am left alone on a server with insane queues and no way out unless I shell out $50 USD to transfer my two good characters or blizz opens up free transfers.  gay

I really just want to go to a regular pvp : /

And no pvp is boring as hell.  When I first started wow, I thought you could be killed ANYWHERE in the world so I joined a pve.  It was ok, but got boring as hell after a while.  Going on a PvP at least gives some variety, even if I do get ganked every so often.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 2, 2009)

Blegh.

Reading WoWinsider and BigRedKitty always makes me want to go back to playing.

If only leveling a Priest wasn't such a tedious bitch.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 2, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Blegh.
> 
> Reading WoWinsider and BigRedKitty always makes me want to go back to playing.
> 
> If only leveling a Priest wasn't such a tedious bitch.



I played a priest as my first character.  I got him to 20 and quit


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 2, 2009)

And people wonder why there's a healer shortage. =p


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 2, 2009)

Hit 40, get Shadow form, and it's smooth sailing from there if you're a Priest.

Very little to no down time at all.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 2, 2009)

But getting to 40 takes a long. fucking. time.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 3, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> But getting to 40 takes a long. fucking. time.



Bleh, it's always like that. Every class has a level they need to hit to get an amazing talent to make their leveling life easy. Like how Warriors need to hit 40 to get Bloodthirst or Mortal Strike and how Locks need to hit 40 to get Dark Pact have infinite life/mana.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 3, 2009)

Or how Hunters just need to hit around 30 to get a Gorilla and have smooth sailing till 80. =p


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 3, 2009)

Or how Death Knights need to hit... oh wait, nevermind, I was thinking of some other class. :ho


----------



## Jotun (Jan 3, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Not quite.
> 
> Supposedly right now the biggest DPS you can get in raids is through a DW spec. There are various ones that branch out in all three trees but my friend ran 0/32/39 easily broke 4k on Patchwerk on his first night DPSing (he was Off-Tanking before). He even inched away and beat me last night (I broke 3.8 or 3.9k) and almost caught up to our Mage.
> 
> ...



Have yet to see a DW DK break 3k sustained in my experiences. Even if it did the most damage atm, which I have only read/heard rumors, I still wouldn't DW simply because I've already played a Combat Swords Rogue.

Are you talking about 4k burst? I could believe that.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 4, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Have yet to see a DW DK break 3k sustained in my experiences. Even if it did the most damage atm, which I have only read/heard rumors, I still wouldn't DW simply because I've already played a Combat Swords Rogue.
> 
> Are you talking about 4k burst? I could believe that.



No, he kept a sustained 3.8k throughout the whole Patchwerk fight until the last 35% where his DPS increased due to Merciless Combat. That was when he inched away and hit 4k at the end of the fight. Not to mention that Melee DPS had to daudle around in the first 5 or so seconds in the beginning of the pull because our 3rd Off-Tank has shitty aggro building, so we gave him some time in the beginning to establish that.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jan 4, 2009)

I have read that the DW DKs in the new Nihilum abortion are breaking 6.5k sustained. :\


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 4, 2009)

Nerf nerf nerf nerf nerf nerf nerf nerf


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jan 5, 2009)

Just had a dps DK and holy paladin tell me they planned to go prot ("frost" for the DK) after Loken dropped the tanking trinket, and rolled against me for it. The Paladin (who was 78) won.

I want, no, _need_ to kill someone.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2009)

My Draenei has the ultimate hair-style for no-helmet Northrend gear.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 6, 2009)

i can't wait to get to northrend.  i love going to new spots.  almost done with outland and my dk.


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 6, 2009)

Ah well I respecced frost, tried tanking some heroics, didn't really like it, wiped a couple of times. Respecced DW and I like it, more or less the same gear as my unholy set, but I out dps it. Still have shitty gear though and only doing like 2.2k-2.5k dps in raids.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 6, 2009)

can't wait for dual specs myself


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2009)

I wonder how hard the nerf-bat'll hit DK when they stop being flavour of the month.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 6, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I wonder how hard the nerf-bat'll hit DK when they stop being flavour of the month.



Nerf what exactly? I know they ain't nerfing blood, that shit still getting buffed 

DK's been out for awhile, and you only tend to see 2-4 mains per guild...


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, Blizz loves nerfing to attempt to balance and fail.

I hope they buff priests. D:


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 6, 2009)

Got my Deadly Gladiator's chestpiece from Archavon today. 

Leading that same raid through OS was -almost- worth it. Tank flubbed, everyone jumped on him, he jumped on everyone, and of course, I was getting all the crossfire. 

I had forgotten why I didn't play WoW at all last summer.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 6, 2009)

Just respecced my unholy dk to this blood build  (this is the tree I'm filling out till 80, I'm 67 right now).

and holy crap did it make a difference.  I soloed two horde at the same time with this (even though they were 4 and 9 levels below me respectively).  That would have been impossible with my shitty unholy build from before : /

I'm so happy! : D  don't even miss my pet ghoul.


so, I'm nearing 70 and will easily have 1000 gold before then, just wondering what flying mounts other people got first?  I have a feeling that I'm going to have to go with the plain flying mount at first.  I just don't want to wait to save up for the final riding skill AND an epic flying mount.  Not too mention I also have to get cold weather flying D:

So expensive.  Maybe you have a nice gold farming spot you could tell me about? : P


----------



## Harley (Jan 6, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> Just respecced my unholy dk to this blood build  (this is the tree I'm filling out till 80, I'm 67 right now).
> 
> and holy crap did it make a difference.  I soloed two horde at the same time with this (even though they were 4 and 9 levels below me respectively).  That would have been impossible with my shitty unholy build from before : /
> 
> ...



Everything you do in Northrend is a gold farming spot. 

No point in buying the flying mount right away though its really a drag I got mine at 70 and couldn't even use for 7 levels so its kinda disappointing you could buy other things instead for the time being getting the gold at a higher for a mount is a lot easier.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 7, 2009)

oh cool.  gold farming   I want to buy the DK special mount (flying chicken bones lol).

I have to level my mining I think when I get to 70.  My DK obviously has no profession talents...lol so I have to start with copper D:

should be fun though.  I've never done mining or blacksmithing seriously before.

Also found this cool guide for gold farming with links to awesome addons.  The dude who uses it got 60 gold every 20 min.  Sometimes you get more, sometimes less depending on what you mine up.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 8, 2009)

Much later down the line and I'm still finding DKs to be a real pain in the ass to try to kill. I do like having instance groups filled with them though. Even though they roll on plate as well the group generally has incredible survivability. I forgot what a pain it is to try to keep my blacksmithing up to my level, I really should just cave in and buy the mats off the AH. I can't wait until I get to play WoW with my bf so that we can do an Arena and then immediately get bored of the idea of doing more. 


@MechaTC: Even copper can sell on the AH for a lot. My server has wild fluctuations on the price of the stuff, anywhere from 5 to 20 gold a stack recently.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2009)

Anyone who pays 20g a stack for copper is a god damned fool.

Like anyone who buys ANYTHING off the AH during weekends. Unless Auctioneer Advanced can justify your purchase based on percentage. Like me buying 38 silver bars for less than 4g.


----------



## Hana (Jan 8, 2009)

I just started replaying after a long hiatus. My first step on Northrend and I get about a half dozen whispers asking me to heal them for instances. 

I wonder why I rolled priest sometimes.

Not that being asked is a problem, but the fact that I hadn't played in a while and wanted to do a little questing on my own is what irked me.

Oh well, I respecced to shadow so solo questing here I come!


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 8, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Much later down the line and I'm still finding DKs to be a real pain in the ass to try to kill. I do like having instance groups filled with them though. Even though they roll on plate as well the group generally has incredible survivability. I forgot what a pain it is to try to keep my blacksmithing up to my level, I really should just cave in and buy the mats off the AH. I can't wait until I get to play WoW with my bf so that we can do an Arena and then immediately get bored of the idea of doing more.
> 
> 
> @MechaTC: Even copper can sell on the AH for a lot. My server has wild fluctuations on the price of the stuff, anywhere from 5 to 20 gold a stack recently.


I just moved to a new server from Emerald Dream (free character transfers).  The population is SO low, which I guess I like, but there are barely any alliance.  I hardly encounter horde..so world pvp is also hard to find.  I did find a hunter yesterday in outlands (forget the area's name), but I was trying to capture a tower and he showed up.  I should have killed him easily, but I realized I had just equipped a two handed axe over my sword.  I hadn't used an axe much at all since I got on my DK so my skill in it was way down.  I did barely any damage at all D:  then died.

As for copper, I don't really mind if I get low money for it, I already make tons of gold per hour in outlands and should have enough for an epic flying mount fairly soon.

DK's are hard to kill, especially a good blood one   Just curious on why they shouldn't roll on plate?  My instance etiquette isn't the greatest, only done it once.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2009)

You can switch weapons in combat, can't you?


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 8, 2009)

Also, weapon skill doesn't matter for PvP, afaik.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 8, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> You can switch weapons in combat, can't you?



I sold the sword D:

and pintsize what do you mean weapon skill doesn't matter? :/  I barely did anything to him.  There's no way a hunter could survive the attack I gave him unless I'm missing something.

edit:  nevermind I looked it up.  apparently you are right.  I must have been too far back from him in order to hit him with the sword attacks (i'm a dk and he kept moving backwards while his pet got me).

Too bad, I thought I was hitting him : [


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2009)

This was on your DK?

If so, heavily LOL. DKs can just faceroll and beat hunters in 1v1.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 8, 2009)

I know.  That's what confuses me.  Ahh well, next time.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 8, 2009)

A Good hunter can kite a good DK. Rogues can still stunlock like assholes, and it's even better when you see the warrior steamroll you while you're stunlocked.

And of course, you're going to get owned without some res.

Got tired of doing gimp damage with the blood spec, didn't feel like going frost since we have a frost already and the Unholy DK spot is filled so I tried the DW spec. 1.8-3k with shitty Hit and little to no expertise in heroics and 25 man OS. 2 Fangs of truth too xD

Pretty retarded, I'm basically a Rogue in plate with a pet and spells.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 8, 2009)

DW is dual wield right?  I don't keep up with the slang like I should.


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes it is. And boy is it OP for DPS.

DW spec in greens and blues vs my PVP specced DK in purples and blues had a solid 500 DPS lead over me the whole time. That's more than most rogues/mages/etc.


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 8, 2009)

Played a little during the week. Doing like 2.7k-2.8k finally getting a little better gear, but I gotta find more time to play than just on the weekends cause my guild seems to do everything during the week.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 8, 2009)

My guild master keeps adding people in when I'm not on. I'm the top Officer in the guild below him, at least until he added a DK.

He must live on the West coast or something.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 8, 2009)

What are your DK strategies against a good rogue?  I encountered one today and they kept stunning the crap out of me and I couldn't get a decent hit in.  Anyway to slow them down or stop them altogether with their crazy stunning? ?_?

I tried chains of ice and icy touch, then tried to combo them.

One thing I was going to try was to use mark of blood and set a ghoul on them, THEN use my strategy.  Couldn't find her again though.

beyond that one rogue, I had a good day of PVP


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 9, 2009)

Mark of blood is a great strat, because while they hit you alot with their weapons, not many of the hits will damage you for more than they you'll be getting healed by, if you have good gear. You may want to pop frost presence if you're worried about getting killed during stun.

Keep diseases up, and if they vanish, try and pop D&D immediately. Get your ghoul to stun them, and beat the general shit out of them as much as possible. Sometimes stunlock is just too much, but if anything, never go anywhere alone, haha.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2009)

I wonder how the devs plan to change Priests around, as they had stated, vaguely, that they were 'looking at the class'.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 9, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I wonder how the devs plan to change Priests around, as they had stated, vaguely, that they were 'looking at the class'.



got this from their PTR patch notes:



> Priests
> 
> * Abolish Disease and Cure Disease can now be cast while in Shadowform.
> * Holy: Circle of Healing now has a 6 second cooldown.
> ...


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2009)

Still doesn't fix the shit factor of shadow in PVP, though. Also, a way to cure poisons would be nice.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

My friend did a recruit a friend thing with me for Wow. I accepted and now I get triple exp with him.


So I am playing wow now 0_0 my soul is tainted  I am playing a Troll Mage on Shadowsung just to let you all know.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2009)

TROLLS BE FLIPPIN OUT MON


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

my characters name is HouseMD and my friends extra character is Drwilson 


bwhahahahaha.


I keep going around in /say mode going by corpse and giving them medical reasons why they died lol.


----------



## Muk (Jan 10, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> my characters name is HouseMD and my friends extra character is Drwilson
> 
> 
> bwhahahahaha.
> ...


you on an american server? or europe?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

Shadowsung (I think its sung or song). I believe that one is an American server.


I am on that buddly trail thing atm. Going to see how the 10 days work out and see if I want to play more from there.

This triple exp better get me to 60 fast :0


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2009)

It can get you to 60 in 20 hours.

And what kind of server is it? PVP or carebear?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

non pvp server.


The thing is you have to be grouped with the person to get the triple exp  my buddy will not be on for a bit.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2009)

So carebear it is.

Weaksauce.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

I would play PVP but the character choices I do not like to PVP with. 

I PVPED with my Bard in EQ and he rocked. This game just does not make me go all nuts in "pvp" like UO / EQ did.

Plus it was my friend who was on the server


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2009)

You can always transfer to a PVP server. =p

And mages rock in PVP, especially Frost and Arcane mages.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 10, 2009)

arcane is easy mode seriously... but against some classes i do feel like speccing...
frost easy too but to be really good at it you have to know how to do it...


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2009)

Are Three-Minute Mages as prevalent in WotLK these days as they were in BC?

Also, Trolls are PVP majik these days. Berserking now being free of cost and Da Voodoo Shuffle being fuckyeaawesome.

TROLLS BE FLIPPIN OUT MON


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 10, 2009)

they are now since there's low resilience... so they can get some 8k+ crits plus some arcane barrage and with luck the target is dead...
frost is still the best pvp specc but arcane is easy mode... like i said...
it's a nice and easy specc because you can move around while slowing the target and every 3 seconds sending the arcane barrage with the occasional proc of missile barrage and the 3 minute instant pyro...


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2009)

Clothies in general are fucked in PVP at the moment, with all the burst damage going around. Of course, as far as Blizz/GC is concerned, it's 'just as planned!'.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 10, 2009)

aw that's too bad ssj3.  I would have done the recruit a friend thing with you on my pvp server.  If someone bothers you I would have logged in as my dk and killed him for you : P

over...and over again.

I did the recruit a friend with my fiancee to try to get her to play with me (right now I know no people in the game : [    )  and the triple xp was great.  I leveled insanely fast (as the triple exp would suggest : P).  She didn't continue playing though...she got motion sick playing the game and had to barf : [


sigh...


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2009)

At least she lets you skill up your Boobie Mastery, amirite?


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 10, 2009)

hmm yeah.  if I'm not playing wow, I'm searching for some quality porn 

ah the life of a wow player.  soon I'll have to quit my job


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh it's nothing like the old days.

*remembers original honor system*


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2009)

I was a bit dissapointed when you could no longer acquire military PVP titles.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 10, 2009)

> Ritual of Summoning: Will now create a summoning portal object which can be re-used for multiple summons for 5 minutes.



...

Now I'll be getting whispers like 'hey can you please summon my raid, I pay 5G !'


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> aw that's too bad ssj3.  I would have done the recruit a friend thing with you on my pvp server.  If someone bothers you I would have logged in as my dk and killed him for you : P
> 
> over...and over again.
> 
> ...



If it does not work out on this server and I want to try it again, I will let you know.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 10, 2009)

Cyborg Superman said:


> ...
> 
> Now I'll be getting whispers like 'hey can you please summon my raid, I pay 5G !'



That's not so bad with the new summoning, as you make it and then they can do the rest. 

I do like my Death Knight, it's a fun class.


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2009)

am i the only one on a european server 

damn


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 11, 2009)

Muk said:


> am i the only one on a european server
> 
> damn



No I play on lightnings blade EU :ho


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2009)

Cyborg Superman said:


> No I play on lightnings blade EU :ho


horde? or alliance?

if you help me level i'll join the server XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2009)

how can you tell that you are getting the triple exp? does it tell you somewhere? My friend and I are link and well in 5 hours (well maybe 4 and a half) I am already level 15. but in my exp bar it says "100% normal EXP".


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2009)

As long as you and your friend are within twenty? levels of eachother, you'll get the tripple exp till 60. Just make sure to upgrade your gear as you go, because otherwise it'll still be rather slow.

Also, I play on an EU server. Neptulon, Alli-side. It's usually a full server, but if you can get in I'll be happy to play with ya.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2009)

So far I been upgrading my gear and getting some decent drops. Trail accounts cannot trade with anyone, so it's pretty limited atm.


So all we been doing is questing, right now we have at least 9 quests to do in the crossroads. At least 2 of them are red. So I plan to play tonight and get close to if not to level 20.


both my friend and I are the same level (he started a new character to go along with me).


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2009)

trial account only have max level 20 just to inform you


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh Crossroads. Have you experienced the Barrens Chat yet?


----------



## Hana (Jan 11, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Oh Crossroads. Have you experienced the Barrens Chat yet?



Ever since BC came out the Barrens got dull. People found out you level faster in the Belf areas. 

I miss the Chuck Norris jokes.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2009)

Barrens chat?


level 20 only? man that stinks! why give me a 10 day trail  still recruit a friend is nice. 


I assume when you upgrade you have to pay for the game and the first month? or do you get the first month free still?

funny thing is when I used to play back in 2005/6 the barrens were always filled and it was hard to get some quests done. Now? no one is there  I love expansions. 


I am a mage. Should I go Ice , fire , or arcane? I want to be strong but also really good for mini raids.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2009)

You have to pay for the first month, but you get one month free, too.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2009)

Even through the recruit a friend system? So I still get a free month?


So who here is a mage? I like the Ice section, nice to freeze people and the animations are cool. How strong is ice compared to the other two?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2009)

You mean Frost. And Frost-spec mage has the most survivalbillity of all mage specs, and a high burst potential as well. It's the main spec for PVP and soloing, I believe.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2009)

Then  frost spec I will be! Thanks for the input.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2009)

I think it's better to spec Fire first, until a certain level, I think. 40 or 50.

Just make sure that, if you plan on starting on the actual game, you read up a lot about all of the classes and plan out your talents, because respeccing is a bitch.

 is a help, but this thread as well:


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2009)

yea I used to do that a-lot when I played.

I think I will be fine with just ICE, my buddy did a complete ice mage from start to finish and had no problem. 

thx for the links.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2009)

If you enjoy the Frost-spec, then it's completely viable to do so from 10-80. If you intend to level faster, though, Fire is where it's at for now. Just make sure you get a decent wand.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2009)

=0 I will see what I can do! I might go fire first ( i use those spells the most) but with triple exp it's getting easy lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2009)

Make sure you transfer to a PVP server, though. You can freeze faces in PVP with Frost.


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2009)

i prefer frost mostly for soloing XD

i hate getting hit by stuff and at higher lvl getting hit is bad for mages anyways 

p.s. did i mention how much i hate being a priest 

i can't do enough damage at low levels


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2009)

I will think about transferring

Shadow priest's well back when I played were amazing.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2009)

Today they're probably the shittiest spec in the game, until the devs do something.


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2009)

well priests without a decent wand are just plain dumb and dead

i couldn't do squad until i went to an auction house and got me the cheapest wand i could afford 

after that i could finally do some damage on sentinal hill

it was lame

shadow spec or not it was ultra lame how you could kill anything,

i mean even the stupid boar was owning my poor priest

how lame is that?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm going 3/3 in Spirit Tap and then full-on Holy until 40. Then I respec for Shadowform and melt NPC faces. 

But yeah, I always buy the best wand I can get for a decent price. Auctioneer Advance is fucking orsum. I got Thunderwood for only 5g.


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 12, 2009)

Man, Malygos as a DK is fucking terrible.

Oh, here, the whole raid depends on you, kthx. I probably coulda spark pulled successfully, but my video card could not handle that place, so I had to turn all settings to minimum, couldn't see a damn thing. Wiped the raid 4 times. Ugh.

Anyone have some advice?


----------



## Hana (Jan 12, 2009)

Muk said:


> well priests without a decent wand are just plain dumb and dead
> 
> i couldn't do squad until i went to an auction house and got me the cheapest wand i could afford
> 
> ...



Shadow spec is generally lame up until Shadowform. I was a bit suprised that they took off the +atk to wands in the patch before Lich came out as I found it necessary in the leveling to 60 process. 

60 - 70 was easy on holy as long as I wasn't ganked by up to three guys.




Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I'm going 3/3 in Spirit Tap and then full-on Holy until 40. Then I respec for Shadowform and melt NPC faces.
> 
> But yeah, I always buy the best wand I can get for a decent price. Auctioneer Advance is fucking orsum. I got Thunderwood for only 5g.



I've never tried Holy leveling until 60 + but if it works for you enjoy.


----------



## Allen Walker (Jan 12, 2009)

Hana said:


> Ever since BC came out the Barrens got dull. People found out you level faster in the Belf areas.
> 
> I miss the Chuck Norris jokes.



O how i miss them to. It's what made the horde so great back in the days.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jan 12, 2009)

anyone here on bleeding hollow or dalvengyr?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 12, 2009)

Hana said:


> I've never tried Holy leveling until 60 + but if it works for you enjoy.



As of 3.0 Holy is the prime leveling spec until you can get Shadowform as it enhances your Smite and Holy Fire damage, your two main weapons.


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2009)

anyone play on the europe server sylvanas on allies side?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 12, 2009)

Go to Neptulon.


----------



## Muk (Jan 13, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Go to Neptulon.


i'd have to start all over again 

or is there free character transfere?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2009)

Only _from_ Neptulon, not to. XD

Had such a shitty PuG for SM today. Well, one was shite, anyway. First time player, rolled Hunter. Didn't put out his pet, had Aspect of the Cheetah on all the time and, worst of all, had a fucking GREY vendor gun as his main-wep!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 13, 2009)

Fucking battle arena!

I just got RAPED so hard that I end up hiding in a safe place where other members (much powerful then me) led the raid on these green freaks.

I have to level up to join in battle arenas without feeling a burden on them...


----------



## Jotun (Jan 13, 2009)

Pintsize said:


> Man, Malygos as a DK is fucking terrible.
> 
> Oh, here, the whole raid depends on you, kthx. I probably coulda spark pulled successfully, but my video card could not handle that place, so I had to turn all settings to minimum, couldn't see a damn thing. Wiped the raid 4 times. Ugh.
> 
> Anyone have some advice?



Take off any addon you don't need, I mean any addon.

I have seen the fight countless times from my brothers perspective as a prot warrior, and I am in the same boat, my PC chugs abit in dala with full low settings etc. Are you the only DK they bringing in?

My brother tried to get me to be the only DK in tonights 10man malygos. I honestly don't feel like dealing with that today rofl.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2009)

Man, I can't wait till Levitate can be cast on others, I'll have everyone in IF flying!

A shame you still 'walk' whilst levitating, though. Ruins the effect. =/


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 13, 2009)

1 of 2, but it really didn't stop me from wiping the raid. >>


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 14, 2009)

Pintsize said:


> Man, Malygos as a DK is fucking terrible.
> 
> Oh, here, the whole raid depends on you, kthx. I probably coulda spark pulled successfully, but my video card could not handle that place, so I had to turn all settings to minimum, couldn't see a damn thing. Wiped the raid 4 times. Ugh.
> 
> Anyone have some advice?



Tell your tanks to learn how and position Malygos away from sparks better. We rarely had to make our DKs Death Grip the orb. The only time we have to do it is when the orb spawns right next to Malygos, other than that my tank maneuvors Malygos around and our Mage and Boomkin handles the orb killing/stacking.


----------



## Muk (Jan 14, 2009)

where are good places to level up after you hit lvl 60?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 14, 2009)

Muk said:


> where are good places to level up after you hit lvl 60?



Go to Outland.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 14, 2009)

You can call me a idiot but here I go.

How do I improve my enchanting skill (I'm totally rookie on this skill) and also how to improve a fishing skill. I tried to use my fishing pole in Darnrness lake but these fishes just laughed at me and I'm still unable to use it...


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 14, 2009)

Enchanting = disenchanting green quality gear or higher, and then enchanting other gear using those mats.

Fishing: Cast line, right click on the lure when it bobs, ???, profit.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 14, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> You can call me a idiot but here I go.
> 
> How do I improve my enchanting skill (I'm totally rookie on this skill) and also how to improve a fishing skill. I tried to use my fishing pole in Darnrness lake but these fishes just laughed at me and I'm still unable to use it...



Official Website (JP)


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 14, 2009)

as duy pointed out, there are a ton of free powerleveling guides out there for professions.  Often, it is incredibly easy to powerlevel a profession, you just need time, money or both in order to farm/buy the stuff you need to make the stuff in your profession.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks, everyone.

Will try to improve my skills in time...


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 14, 2009)

Just don't roll on items in instance because you _can_ use them.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 14, 2009)

I only roll on things that are upgrades from what I have currently equipped : [

I also started a blood elf mage on another low pop server.  very fun surprisingly.  the only downside is I have to drink water after I kill every two fucking monsters/people.  

I'm leveling with a fire mage, then going to frost at 60 or so.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jan 14, 2009)

^ There's one job that sounds like a big problem... I mean being a blood elf


----------



## Muk (Jan 15, 2009)

how do i get to outlands 
they changed all th ships to travel the worlds


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> I only roll on things that are upgrades from what I have currently equipped : [
> 
> I also started a blood elf mage on another low pop server.  very fun surprisingly.  the only downside is I have to drink water after I kill every two fucking monsters/people.
> 
> I'm leveling with a fire mage, then going to frost at 60 or so.



Why the fuck are you starting a Belf for? Go Troll, mon. Unless yer gay, of course. 



Muk:...

You take the Dark Portal to Outlands. That's always been the case. =p


----------



## Muk (Jan 15, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Why the fuck are you starting a Belf for? Go Troll, mon. Unless yer gay, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where's the portal at  

first time i got to lvl 60 

so no clue how to get to the outlands


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2009)

Blasted Lands.

You could easily just google this shit, you know. =p


----------



## Muk (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah well hmm blame it on laziness XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2009)

Lazy fucker.

I'm having a reasonably good time with a Priest. So easy to get in instances. I also warn DPS that if they keeping fucking up that I'll put Devouring Plague on their genitals.


----------



## Muk (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah priests have easy time to get into instances once they are 'high' enough level, still a pain to level up alone though or find a decent enough group for instances


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm not finding it has hard to level a priest as I thought. He's already lvl 38.

I hardly see any Locks or Rogues these days, though. Have yet to party with one. Not as many Hunters, either. Mainly Pallies and Druids.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 16, 2009)

I only have two characters, one of which is a Warlock (Undead).

The other is a Dwarf Hunter, who I rarely use


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 16, 2009)

Undead Warlock?

You're so original!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm finding death knight to be very good. a lot of skills and good tanking ability. plus dps is sustainable making him very versatile in pvp


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 16, 2009)

I started a blood elf because I want to strip her down to her bikini at lvl 80 and rape lvl 20's.

What can i say, it turns me on.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 16, 2009)

My Draenei Priest is now lvl 40 and rocking da purple.


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 17, 2009)

Well now that I'm finally dishing out 3k dps on my DK, I'm thinking about getting a tanking set. But for now I think I'm going to start leveling my resto druid


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 17, 2009)

Gentleman said:


> Well now that I'm finally dishing out 3k dps on my DK, I'm thinking about getting a tanking set. But for now I think I'm going to start leveling my resto druid



Nah man, 3k is like entry level dps in 25mans.

You gotta try and break 4k+. From there you try and refine rotations to hit up crazy numbers. Our DKs are consistently hitting 4k+ on Patchwerk with ease. You have to be aware that DKs will be nerfed in terms of DPS in the near future. Much like how Frostfire Mages and Hunters will be nerfed. So your 3k will only shorten in due time. 

Last Naxx run I broke 4.2k on Patchwerk with my Rogue. Spreadsheet says I should be around 4.5k-4.6k so I still got a long way to go before everything is perfect.


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 17, 2009)

Well it's upper 3ks like 3.6k and 3.8k, but I haven't broken 4k+ yet


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 17, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Nah man, 3k is like entry level dps in 25mans.
> 
> You gotta try and break 4k+. From there you try and refine rotations to hit up crazy numbers. Our DKs are consistently hitting 4k+ on Patchwerk with ease. You have to be aware that DKs will be nerfed in terms of DPS in the near future. Much like how Frostfire Mages and Hunters will be nerfed. So your 3k will only shorten in due time.
> 
> Last Naxx run I broke 4.2k on Patchwerk with my Rogue. Spreadsheet says I should be around 4.5k-4.6k so I still got a long way to go before everything is perfect.



frostfire will be nerfed? don't remember reading it... what i read is locks and arcane mages getting buffs...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 17, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> frostfire will be nerfed? don't remember reading it... what i read is locks and arcane mages getting buffs...



Woops, I'm sorry, I meant that they will eventually get that nerf. Blizzard can't find a way to buff Rogues without tampering with PvP so they're gonna just nerf the hell out of everyone to make it balance.

Cause you'll be reading like..."oh shit some Rogue broke 5k+ on Patchwerk.....too bad the Mage broke 7k+".


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2009)

I just wonder what they're going to do with PVP. The ammount of burst that's rolling around is just insane.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 17, 2009)

did you know that a lvl 1 frog can actually attack you if you dont kill it in one hit?!

I did not know this till I played a mage and struck one with my staff


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, some critters attack back.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 17, 2009)

yes the other day that happened to me.. don't remember what i did do it...
when i'm not raging... i lol at the motherfucking crits rogues give to clothies...


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 18, 2009)

Woo. Four cloth blues from one Uldaman run.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 18, 2009)

For those who play a mage, how do you deal with their mind numbing weakness in the beginning of the game?!  I'm lvl 13 and after every other kill I have to sit down and drink! D:

If I were a mage in real life, I'd be peeing more than I would be questing.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 19, 2009)

You suck it up and go Frost at 40.

Just be glad you're your own vending machine. Plus you can regain some mana via spells, no?

Also, like with Priests, get the best wand possible. By using this and the five second rule, you can gain more mana back. Just stack up on Int and Spi.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 19, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> You suck it up and go Frost at 40.
> 
> Just be glad you're your own vending machine. Plus you can regain some mana via spells, no?
> 
> Also, like with Priests, get the best wand possible. By using this and the five second rule, you can gain more mana back. Just stack up on Int and Spi.



Yeah I guess you are right.  I can't suck it up though.  I demand instant satisfaction :ho.  I'm going back to a warlock so I can at least have a tank pet to help me.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 19, 2009)

Warlocks are so gimped right now it's not even funny.


----------



## Muk (Jan 19, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> For those who play a mage, how do you deal with their mind numbing weakness in the beginning of the game?! I'm lvl 13 and after every other kill I have to sit down and drink! D:
> 
> If I were a mage in real life, I'd be peeing more than I would be questing.


 hmm i got a mage up to lvl 20+ something or so

and i went frost to begin with

i just frost nova them and nuke them until they die before they can hit me 

and then i kill a second one before sitting down and drinking water 

well i did that until i had some decent wands i suppose 

god lvl up a priest from 56 to 58 seems such a pain 

too many monster that hurt you too much


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 19, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Warlocks are so gimped right now it's not even funny.



i played a warlock over 2 years ago and it seemed fine then.  did they change much since then?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, were Locks used to be the most feared class in PVP ('cept for Rogues, as they always were free kills for those), they are now a free honour kill for everyone, including Spriests.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 20, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Nah man, 3k is like entry level dps in 25mans.
> 
> You gotta try and break 4k+. From there you try and refine rotations to hit up crazy numbers. Our DKs are consistently hitting 4k+ on Patchwerk with ease. You have to be aware that DKs will be nerfed in terms of DPS in the near future. Much like how Frostfire Mages and Hunters will be nerfed. So your 3k will only shorten in due time.
> 
> Last Naxx run I broke 4.2k on Patchwerk with my Rogue. Spreadsheet says I should be around 4.5k-4.6k so I still got a long way to go before everything is perfect.



3k+ DPS on everything but Patchwerk is pretty nice. And I can't wait to log on and get those new sigils. I hope they added them, I was too lazy to check patch notes >_>

Also looks like I might try slow/slow for DW to test out if KM procs that much more than with fast/fast.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 20, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Well, were Locks used to be the most feared class in PVP ('cept for Rogues, as they always were free kills for those), they are now a free honour kill for everyone, including Spriests.



screw it : [

by the time I reach a good pvp level, they should have a buff lol.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 21, 2009)

Well Slow/Slow with Fallen Crusader/Razorice do about the same dps as fast/fast with the same runeforge. I tried Cinderglacier/Razorice and it did lower dps than Fallen Crusader.

Slow/Fast FC/Razor has a very very slight edge in my dummy tests. Gargoyle doesn't last long enough to boost your dps much so ehh

Oblit not giving ruinic power stopped me from trying out my old blood spec, and is stopping me from trying out a frost 2h spec with KM.

The Icy touch sigil is pretty effing sweet, love some of the glyph changes and ability changes. The new death grip glyph could be really interesting for bgs, ghoul glyphs saved me from buying dust and boosted my ghouls hp by about 5k along with a dps increase. HB tool tip bug is pretty lame.

Despite all that, Dalaran had to d/c every min for me and ruined my day D:


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 21, 2009)

so how fucked up are the servers? 
can only come back to play in 1/2 weeks


----------



## Harley (Jan 22, 2009)

Leveling fire mage is the fastest way and most mana efficient. You do huge burst and all you gotta do is Pyroblast and one fireball and the mob is dead. Unlike frost spamming frost bolts and unless your aoeing which I find not that good for leveling anymore since you gotta round up all the mobs and if your lucky non of them are range. Other then that fire is by far better for damage who cares about snaring your enemy because in PvP playing against classes I find fire more dangerous then a silly frost mage trying to trap me while I trinket out of their nova and use hand of freedom on their slow downs.


----------



## Midus (Jan 22, 2009)

Samad said:


> Leveling fire mage is the fastest way and most mana efficient. You do huge burst and all you gotta do is Pyroblast and one fireball and the mob is dead. Unlike frost spamming frost bolts and unless your aoeing which I find not that good for leveling anymore since you gotta round up all the mobs and if your lucky non of them are range. Other then that fire is by far better for damage who cares about snaring your enemy because in PvP playing against classes I find fire more dangerous then a silly frost mage trying to trap me while I trinket out of their nova and use hand of freedom on their slow downs.



Find it hard to disagree so much with one post. Fire Mages are great and can be pretty good for leveling, but they are far from the fastest spec to level with. Fire Mages deal great single burst damage. Frost Mages AOE Grinding level far faster. Frost also tends to be more mana efficient and the extra control options are always nice to have.

PVP wise, Fire can be good if you have teammates to back you up. The thing is that most smart PVPers won't allow the Mage to sit back and Nuke. Frost affords more control during fights. Distance is key for Mages and Fire doesn't offer much in the way of maintaining it. Impact and Blazing speed are nice talents, but I wouldn't rely on them too much. Blast Wave and Dragon Breath's new pushback effects are nice as well. Frost offers far more in survivability, burst damage, and control in my mind though. Fire Mages just don't dominate well in PVP while Frost Mages can handle most Melee centric classes well enough and have the versatility to fight with other classes as well.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 23, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Well, were Locks used to be the most feared class in PVP ('cept for Rogues, as they always were free kills for those), they are now a free honour kill for everyone, including Spriests.



Ugh, tell me about it.

My Undead Lock can never catch a break.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2009)

Serves you right for making such a cliché. =p


----------



## Starrk (Jan 23, 2009)

When I made my Lock, I just did it because I was young and misguided.

I have learned my lesson.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm thinking of respeccing my warrior to fury. I have not seriously respecced my warrior since pre-BC (went prot to arms). Anyway, since I don't care for the usual unhelpful whiners and jokers of the warrior forums ("lollloll you pvped as arms?"), figured I'd drop off a potential specc here to see if you all thing anything of it. 


Oh, and while I'm here, let me tell you all about my semi-WoW related dream. I don't think anyone else would get it. I'm not sure how it started but I was Kelly Bundy (from Married with Children) and the rest of my party members were the other family members. We were at school, trying to get to the principle, except that it was really an instance. But there wasn't really anything dangerous, just lots of ways to get lost. The one thing that we had to look out for was an indivisible teleporting E.T. It would do a yell like some bosses and say stuff like, "I'm coming to get you!" at which point we had to scatter. I think this had to do with seeing Utgarde Pinnacle recently (with the sword).


MechaTC said:


> did you know that a lvl 1 frog can actually attack you if you dont kill it in one hit?!
> 
> I did not know this till I played a mage and struck one with my staff


lol, that happened to me before, and I didn't know I could miss on hitting critters.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 28, 2009)

^ dual specs are coming soon. patch 3.1 i believe.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 29, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> ^ dual specs are coming soon. patch 3.1 i believe.



and by soon you mean 2/3 months


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 29, 2009)

Hel said:


> *snip*



I would go for something like this...

...for PvE DPS.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 29, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> ^ dual specs are coming soon. patch 3.1 i believe.


Heh, yeah, as MuNaZ said, I don't think I really want to wait, especially since right now I have two really good two-handed weapons to make really good use of titan's grip. Sure am looking forward to that though, as well as the mounting in water thing. xD


Duy Nguyen said:


> I would go for something like this...
> 
> ...for PvE DPS.


Ah, I should have mentioned that I mostly do battlegrounds (when I'm not farming or fishing). I liked piercing howl a lot for that, especially Warsong. :3


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 29, 2009)

I see, i see. 

still I'm so excited for dual specs   now I don't have to chooooooooooose!!! 

In other news, loving my warlock now that I got the voidwalker.  They better fix pvp before I get to 40 , although I have a feeling I'm going to avoid pvp like the plague.  It's only fun when you torment/gank lowbies for an hour


----------



## Starrk (Jan 29, 2009)

You a level 20 Lock Mecha?

I got a lvl 34 Lock, but I'm in between payments; I couldn't afford it for now.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm level 12 or 13 I think.  I got the voidwalker at 10.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 4, 2009)

still loving my lock  /bump


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2009)

Gonna quit WoW for a while... SFIV will take much of my time.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 4, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Gonna quit WoW for a while... SFIV will take much of my time.



Real men play both.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes, but as an extreme man (read:autist) I prefer to go BLAOW on one thing at a time. And I really want to get into SFIV heavily. Plus, since I'm spending major mulah on the TE (you can buy a fucking Arcade for that money), I want to make it worth that much at least.


----------



## Muk (Feb 5, 2009)

how do i get my hp above 2k at lvl 19 for pvping?


----------



## Starrk (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm dying to play.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 5, 2009)

Muk said:


> how do i get my hp above 2k at lvl 19 for pvping?



drink 2 gallons of orc jizz daily


----------



## Muk (Feb 5, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> drink 2 gallons of orc jizz daily


but i am alliance 

so i drink hot female night elf moonpool stuff?


----------



## Talon. (Feb 5, 2009)

^ yes
im fucking INSANE on WoW
heres my info page on WoW armory

Edit: what minimum lv can i wear a helmet at?
and is there any sort of level requirement to go into a heroic instance?


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 6, 2009)

check  for 3.1 infos  so much cool stuffs for my hunter


----------



## Talon. (Feb 6, 2009)

oh shit, Pallys got nerfed. AGAIN


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 9, 2009)

Muk said:


> how do i get my hp above 2k at lvl 19 for pvping?


Twinks are evil! I remember back in the day when I actually made a difference healing people on my little lowbie druid in bgs. Now I barely make a dent and just can't be arsed to level her for greater brackets while working on other characters. 


Talon. said:


> ^ yes
> im fucking INSANE on WoW
> heres my info page on WoW armory
> 
> ...


I thought heroic instances was something that only 70s+ could do, I never do instances much so I wouldn't know. As for helms, I know I've seen them for as low level as 20, so there should be some available to you now if you check the auction house or something. :3


MechaTC said:


> check  for 3.1 infos  so much cool stuffs for my hunter


Thanks for sharing. :3 As a warrior, I am soooo in love with the saving rage for changing stances thing. It always pissed me off when I stance danced a lot in PvP and ended up loosing rage. And heck, increased damages to arms? Woot, that's the spec love of my live. I still haven't respecced to fury. xD Guess I really will wait around until 3.1.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 9, 2009)

I tried a warrior and it seems to be a fun class.  Now i don't remember why I quit the warrior...hmmm

Yeah I really don't.  I guess he will be next after I level my warlock and finish my hunter and DK.

How many characters do you have YK?  I guess I'll try to level 1 of each class to 80.  If i can stand them that is.  I had the patience to get a priest of 1 - 20, so I guess I can do the rest of em too.  Just very slow going for the mage and priest with all the f'ing down time.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 9, 2009)

Im still level 21......
havent been playin a whole lot.
i wish they made WoW for XBL......


----------



## Muk (Feb 9, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> I tried a warrior and it seems to be a fun class.  Now i don't remember why I quit the warrior...hmmm
> 
> Yeah I really don't.  I guess he will be next after I level my warlock and finish my hunter and DK.
> 
> How many characters do you have YK?  I guess I'll try to level 1 of each class to 80.  If i can stand them that is.  I had the patience to get a priest of 1 - 20, so I guess I can do the rest of em too.  Just very slow going for the mage and priest with all the f'ing down time.




i picked up my lvl 62 priest again XD

i think i'll just do pvp with her and do the ocassional 5 man dungeons until i hit 80 that way XD

i am too lazy trying to quest with my priest


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 9, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> I tried a warrior and it seems to be a fun class.  Now i don't remember why I quit the warrior...hmmm
> 
> Yeah I really don't.  I guess he will be next after I level my warlock and finish my hunter and DK.
> 
> How many characters do you have YK?  I guess I'll try to level 1 of each class to 80.  If i can stand them that is.  I had the patience to get a priest of 1 - 20, so I guess I can do the rest of em too.  Just very slow going for the mage and priest with all the f'ing down time.


Whee, warrior! I never really got into play casters much. My alternate characters are all fairly low level. Highest ones I have aside from a 66 warrior are a 80 rogue, and 52 rogue, a 42 priest, a 40something shaman, and a low 30something hunter.


Talon. said:


> Im still level 21......
> havent been playin a whole lot.
> i wish they made WoW for XBL......


Heh, it isn't like WoW is going to run off anywhere, so take your time playing and enjoying the game. 


Muk said:


> i picked up my lvl 62 priest again XD
> 
> i think i'll just do pvp with her and do the ocassional 5 man dungeons until i hit 80 that way XD
> 
> i am too lazy trying to quest with my priest


Good luck with pvp, do you have a favorite battleground?


MechaTC said:


> They are in game guides that tell you step by step what to do next (like an automatic quest log) and uses TomTom waypoint arrow to show you where you have to go for each step in the guide.  Greatest thing on the planet for wow.


I don't know how I played Wow without TomTom considering my horrible sense of direction.


----------



## Muk (Feb 9, 2009)

arthai or however you call it

i hate the valley with the towers and guards in it, my can't capture them 

the one where you must collect 2000 points is currently my favorite, besides i need those medals from that place for pvp gear 

i can't wait for 3.1 patch, wonder how much better i might survive in pvp 

god 4k hp at lvl 62 or so just isn't enough, especially when you die vs a plate in like 1-2 hits 

they hit hard for like 1-2k with each hit

it sucks


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2009)

Arathi Basin, and Alterac Valley.


----------



## Muk (Feb 9, 2009)

is that a quest guide?


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 10, 2009)

It is a version of quest helper on steroids.  And I am in no way affiliated with zygor.  Hell I am offering his guides to you guys for free


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 10, 2009)

I really want to buy the WoW gaming mouse.  Anyone buy it?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2009)

Apparently it's pretty shoddy.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi. I just started the 10 day trial, and i love the game. I'll get when my paycheck comes. I need help in a little thing. Do you guys know of a good Hunter guide? I want to make one. Also what is the difference between the PVP, RPPVP and RP servers?


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 10, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Apparently it's pretty shoddy.


I looked up reviews and came to the same conclusion.  Do not want anymore 


Athrum said:


> Hi. I just started the 10 day trial, and i love the game. I'll get when my paycheck comes. I need help in a little thing. Do you guys know of a good Hunter guide? I want to make one. Also what is the difference between the PVP, RPPVP and RP servers?


There are a ton of hunter guides.  Depends on what aspect of the hunter you are talking about.

PVP = player vs player.  This means you can fight players from the other faction in PVP (contested) zones.

RPPVP = Role Playing Player Vs Player.  This is a PVP server where people role play with each other at the same time.

RP = Role Playing.  A regular RP server means people like to role play with each other and there is no PvP combat in the world.

Role playing is lame


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> I really want to buy the WoW gaming mouse.  Anyone buy it?


get a logitech trackball instead


----------



## Athrum (Feb 10, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> I looked up reviews and came to the same conclusion.  Do not want anymore
> 
> There are a ton of hunter guides.  Depends on what aspect of the hunter you are talking about.
> 
> ...




I want to make a beastmaster hunter. SO in RP there is no pvp whatsoever. not even alliance against horde? guess i have to start all over again in another server lol. What tipe of server do you guys recomend? Normal?


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2009)

pvp server that are on the full setting 

has more people in it and i never have issue with queries 

well sometimes i do but its only 5 min or so


----------



## Athrum (Feb 10, 2009)

Lol. But you can't pvp on a normal server?


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 10, 2009)

You can only really pvp on a pvp server.  There are exceptions on normal servers, but no World PVP which is fun.

and I have a logitech mouse already.  I wanted the wow one for the tons of buttons, but I see they break pretty easily.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2009)

Why the fuck would you need a Hunter leveling guide?


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 11, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Why the fuck would you need a Hunter leveling guide?



Because he wants one   no shame in looking when you are a new player.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> Because he wants one   no shame in looking when you are a new player.



Seriously. A Hunter leveling guide.

All you need to know is Select target -> Check if orange or less -> send in pet -> AotH and shoot till target is dead -> repeat until local fauna is dead and grey before moving on.

And when you get to a high enough level for a gorilla: Send pet from mob to mob -> repeat until 4-8 mobs -> let two thunderstomps go off -> Volley until all dead.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 11, 2009)

dammit someone needs to tell me if they play on the Antonidas realm.....im starting a new guild and i need peope to sign the charter 
my name is Antirondas


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Feb 12, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Seriously. A Hunter leveling guide.
> 
> All you need to know is Select target -> Check if orange or less -> send in pet -> AotH and shoot till target is dead -> repeat until local fauna is dead and grey before moving on.
> 
> And when you get to a high enough level for a gorilla: Send pet from mob to mob -> repeat until 4-8 mobs -> let two thunderstomps go off -> Volley until all dead.



You should write hunter guides.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 12, 2009)

Pallys>Hunters.
clearly.

but i like the newest patch, it ups my Seal time to 30 min


----------



## Muk (Feb 12, 2009)

i haven't noticed anything on the 3.0.9 patch


----------



## Talon. (Feb 12, 2009)

what class are u?


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2009)

priest  63 

i thought they'd refund me some points for investing into divine spirit, since now all priest get it, but apparently not


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm guessing at 3.1 they might reset talent points...maybe. >>


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2009)

So I got a trial acount, and now it's all used up. But someone gave me the Burning crusade.
Can I just install the crusade innstead of buying the first game and they'll unlock my aaccount?


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Feb 14, 2009)

No123456789pe.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2009)

so that's fifteen bucks down the crapper.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Feb 14, 2009)

The original game is just $19, bad move.


----------



## Muk (Feb 15, 2009)

anyone got a ddl for a gold farming guide


----------



## Athrum (Feb 15, 2009)

Mecha-Kisame said:


> The original game is just $19, bad move.



In some stores here you can even buy the original and BC for 25? both.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 15, 2009)

Muk said:


> anyone got a ddl for a gold farming guide



Here you go: Sore ga

just a bunch I had sitting on my hdd.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 17, 2009)

Can anyone teach me how to put extra skill icons on the screen

Like this:


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2009)

that would be 

interface

actionbar

and then you activate the left right bottom actionbars

and the left bottom circle those are stances exclusive for fighters

and thanks for the guides


----------



## Athrum (Feb 18, 2009)

oh, it was fairly simple. thanks


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 20, 2009)

So guys, what are your fav addons?

I have a bunch, which I'll post later when I have some time (at work now).  But post some good ones! I don't really know of too many outside the 10 or so I use regularly.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 20, 2009)

addons are stupid imo


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 20, 2009)

Talon. said:


> addons are stupid imo



obviously you are new to the game


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 22, 2009)

Auctioneer,Pally power( im paladin ) Atlas loot,Xperl( if its not buggy), titan panel, decursive etc etc
BagNON ftw!

P.S 
Server: Kazzak-EU
Faction: Horde
Race: Blood Elf ( female of course)
Class: Paladin(Holy)
Name: Leraine


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 22, 2009)

LOL at addons being stupid.

*@ MechaTC:* I'm more of a PvE Rogue so I run...
Xperl
Bartender3
NeedToKnow (<3 this addon)
Recount
Omen
DeadlyBossMod
Cartographer
Gymnast
Chatscroll (<3 this one too)
Cooldown Count (can't live without this one for sure)
SCT


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm going to have to look at cooldown count.  I've been trying to find a good addon for that.

Right now I'm running on my belf warlock
Auctioneer Suite
Bagnon
Titan Panel
DamageMeters
Dominos (this is really awesome)
EquipCompare
Gatherer + GathererDB WoWHead (shows all known spawn points for the gathering professions, awesome)
Lightheaded for that extra quest knowledge
MikScrollingBattleText
MoveAnything
Omen Threat Meter
RicoMiniMap
Routes (mainly for my dk.  it maps out a perfect route between all known blobs of spawn points for things like herbalism or in my case, mining and guides you from point to point with tomtom.  helped me mine stacks of shit in literally 20 min)
Titan Companions
TitanMount
TomTom
XLoot
Xperl
Zygor's Guide addon for leveling my characters.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 22, 2009)

that's a lot of stuff. i only use titan panel and even so i dont find it that useful.


----------



## Munken (Feb 22, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> P.S
> *Server: Kazzak-EU*
> Faction: Horde
> Race: Blood Elf ( female of course)
> ...




oh hay, same server 	

char name: Veneficus (Guerilla)
------------

As for addons, the only one's I'm using atm is gladius & SCT, addons are not as necessary as they were pre tbc.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 23, 2009)

Another question;

How many days a week do you play while you are subscribing?  I try to play at least an hour a day, but usually end up playing 2-3 hours for about 5 days out of the week.  

Otherwise I feel like I'm wasting my subscription.  I kinda wish they just had a pay as you play plan out there.  Would probably be cheaper for me and I'd feel less pressured to play it.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Feb 23, 2009)

I play pretty much every day. Some days less than an hour, some days more than ten. We do most of our raiding on Tuesday and Thursday, so that's three or four hours a day alone.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 24, 2009)

So PTR 3.1 notes were released today.  What do you think of em so far?  And keep in mind they are going to be changing daily.

here they are so far (post should be updated as the notes update): 

I'm not terribly concerned about them.  I'm still level 30 and pretty much all won't affect my lock.


----------



## Munken (Feb 24, 2009)

Why the hell are they buffing hunters?


----------



## Muk (Feb 24, 2009)

is there a way to make your hast rating so high that a greater heal becomes an instant cast? 

or a smite


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 24, 2009)

no idea.  I haven't gotten to the point with any characters where I start maxing stats.


----------



## The Wanderer (Feb 24, 2009)

1000 gold for dual speccing ?

Pretty brutal for those of us without lvl 80 chars. : /


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 25, 2009)

The Wanderer said:


> 1000 gold for dual speccing ?
> 
> Pretty brutal for those of us without lvl 80 chars. : /



As of right now, you are required to be lvl 80 to purchase dual speccing anyway.  Even if they lower the level requirement for it, it still will be at a range were 1000G won't be that expensive.

At lvl 80, 1000g isn't too bad I guess.  But then again, you still need to get flying and coldweather flying.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 25, 2009)

anyone in the stormweaver clan?
i am


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2009)

1000 gold isn't alot, honestly just do the dailies. I still have BC quests to do as well as a zone worth of quests left in Northrend. Look's like Blizz taking another addon and implementing it, I am curious how the gear swap interface is gonna end up looking. Haven't been playing for about 2 months, can't wait to get back. Look's like PvE progression is gonna stop when I get back though, I did end up getting into the PvP groove before I stopped.

The aura changes to improved presences for DKs sounds nice, Frost got some nerfs for DWing it looks like. Blood is looking really nice though, and improved Blood will let you keep the damage bonus in any of the presences, so it syncs really well with Unholy presence in PvE AND PvP.

Edit: err, you keep healing for blood, but improved Unholy presence lets you keep the run speed in any presence which is still nice for PvP.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 2, 2009)

I got my felsteed!!  It's so cool


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll be playing again once the Priests get buffed according to the PTR.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 4, 2009)

Ulduar spoilers(hope its not old)

 Code Geass

holy crap


----------



## Muk (Mar 5, 2009)

how do you increase spellpower?

i am having huge trouble with my priest doing any good in either healing or dps

i mean i have after all the buffs 1.2k spell power/damage and it makes me cry inside

 lvl 80 priest now finally 

disc.

i mean how am i suppose to heal in heroic challenges if i can't ermm heal them in heroic in the first place? 

where do i go to get items so i can do heroic


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2009)

Fucking Mmo-champion showed spoilers on what Yogg-Saron(aka beast with a thousand maws) looks like, dammit! I wanted to be suhhhprised.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 5, 2009)

Muk said:


> how do you increase spellpower?
> 
> i am having huge trouble with my priest doing any good in either healing or dps
> 
> ...



I didn't think the game locked you out of raids if you didn't have certain gear...?


----------



## Muk (Mar 5, 2009)

no but groups and people do

cause you just happen to have shitty gear no one wants to do dungeons/raids with you

it sucks

any lvl 80s around here for some suggestion which faction i should get my rep up for good gears so i can go on raids and stuff?


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 5, 2009)

do 80 instances before raids

then do heroics after that then you should be good enough to raid


----------



## Muk (Mar 5, 2009)

which lvl 80 instances would be good for a priest?

gundark i've done a couple of times, nothing really good dropped

edit for rant:

gaaaaaaaaaaahhhh 

do i hate 13 year old dk dps assholes 

saying my gear was shit and i couldn't heal in vh hc.

bullshit.

i say bullshit to that. i had no trouble healing in UP HC with a nice group.

ohh how i hate noob dps who think their purple items saves them from everything.

bastards like them i don't heal, end of story. if you ain't letting your priest recover her mana she ain't healing shit for you.

god is that asshole pissing me off


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Mar 7, 2009)

I had the same problem breaking into heroics on my warrior, it doesn't matter how skilled you are, retards simply want carried through everything.

Basically, join a guild and/or make friends that want to do heroics.  is a pretty good place where you can browse the various gear in the game and how to get the junk.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh man, my account got hacked.  But Blizz concluded that it was indeed hacked and so gave me the characters back (67 warrior and 80 rogue were both transferred to a different server). Unfortunately, seems like whoever hacked the account sold my gear on my 67 warrior. >.>; Don't think Blizz is going to give me the stuff back. On the bright side, I still have all my other items and gold and little missus 80 rogue didn't get striped. o_O


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Mar 7, 2009)

Time to stop clicking suspicious links.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 7, 2009)

Orochimaru said:


> Oh man, my account got hacked.  But Blizz concluded that it was indeed hacked and so gave me the characters back (67 warrior and 80 rogue were both transferred to a different server). Unfortunately, seems like whoever hacked the account sold my gear on my 67 warrior. >.>; Don't think Blizz is going to give me the stuff back. On the bright side, I still have all my other items and gold and little missus 80 rogue didn't get striped. o_O



Holy shit.  Buy an authenticator.  They're dirt cheap and have free shipping in the US.

Now I'm thinking of getting one :amazed


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Mar 7, 2009)

Responsible web surfing kind of makes those redundant, but eh.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2009)

Keylogger lulz.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 7, 2009)

I actually want to give it another try BUT

I don't remember the passwords to my accountS. I have one real account which I sold for around 300$ and the rest are from WoW friends who got tired and gave me them, so I don't have the password lol.

Argh...Well, I can't play this month anyway. Isn't it getting boring though - by now most instances most have been cleared ? How is the PvP? PvP was probably the only reason I played for so long. I used to get bored and head to STV and wait for someone to report about a high level player ganking in chat so I could play hero. I actually had people send me stuff from their mains after I helped them in STV. I once got a love letter  and once mats for Spellfire pants as the person had stopped playing with their mage and wanted me to make better use of ti since I was so nice.


----------



## Muk (Mar 7, 2009)

i am not sure how much pvp changed

but battleground pvp still sucks balls

twinks is all that is in for low levels 

and for non-battle ground pvp

well i hate all classes, since as a healing priest i do shitty damage and get still owned pretty badly


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 7, 2009)

Mecha-Kisame said:


> Responsible web surfing kind of makes those redundant, but eh.



Yeah, but I thought YK was a responsible surfer.  That's what alarms me.  I would hate to have my characters drained


----------



## Jotun (Mar 8, 2009)

My bro and his friend have gotten hacked enough times for me to know that 99% of the time, you get your shit back. Depending on the circumstances the longest I've seen it take was about a week.

Epics do make a difference, but it usually isn't that big of a deal unless you're a healer/tank. It looks like they want to make it harder for healers in the patch too so D:


----------



## Crowe (Mar 9, 2009)

They must be incredibly lucky then. Only 2-3 of the dozen that got hacked, that I know of, got back their stuff. Whole guild had to help to gear up a few guild mates who lost everything.


----------



## BVB (Mar 10, 2009)

mistah pek said:


> They must be incredibly lucky then. Only 2-3 of the dozen that got hacked, that I know of, got back their stuff. Whole guild had to help to gear up a few guild mates who lost everything.



Yeah we had the same problem..

Guildmate was on vacation, came back, whole equipment was deleted and so on..

Well he is a druid, so after two naxx-id's he already was full-epic re-equipped.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 11, 2009)

Your guildmate's unbelieveable, Karotte.

I couldn't do that in a week..


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2009)

i haven't even started on naxx runs 

still running heroics


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 11, 2009)

Muk said:


> i haven't even started on naxx runs
> 
> still running heroics



 Don't even worry about it bro I was running naxx the night I hit 80, it depends what you are though, tanks are the only ones that really "need" to be epiced I'd think, I'm a dk and I got by easy


----------



## Munken (Mar 11, 2009)

the problem is finding a group that allows players that haven't done it before. =/


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 11, 2009)

well Naxx 10 isnt really tough aside from a select few encounters


----------



## Harley (Mar 11, 2009)

Muk said:


> i am not sure how much pvp changed
> 
> but battleground pvp still sucks balls
> 
> ...



Hence the word "Healing" and not "DPS".


----------



## Starrk (Mar 12, 2009)

"I'm gonna heal you to death!":rofl


----------



## Jotun (Mar 12, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> well Naxx 10 isnt really tough aside from a select few encounters



That's what you would think... lots of the new players and BC kiddies just can't handle it from my experience. All you really need are people who pay attention...


----------



## Muk (Mar 12, 2009)

and people that do more than 500 dps as a hunter xD


----------



## Jotun (Mar 13, 2009)

Ran into a BM hunter in Old Kingdom who autoshot and didn't send her pet in. Group Leader's friend ftw >_>


----------



## Naruto (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone here play on Doomhammer?


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 22, 2009)

Fuck me, I'm buckling and getting the new expansion, which means goodbye life and hello long nights. x_x


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 23, 2009)

So it turns out I didn't get my gear back for the account hack, but that didn't matter so much since it was my 69 warrior and so I just did a whole bunch of quests in the BC areas to get new gear anyway. xD At least it was somewhat interesting to do since my character was pretty naked, only had trickets and rings that weren't vendorable and an old pvp weapon that wasn't vendorable either. I learned I could kill something my level without any gear (as long as I didn't aggro anything else). Mostly I'm annoyed about my crafting goods being sold off since I didn't notice that until I looked at my now mostly empty bank. On the bright side, turns out all the junk I have sitting around vendored for around 1000g. I'm such a packrat in-game. >.>;

I'm going to be playing a lot more soon though, since I'm moving in with my bf at which point we will have lovely internet. Now if only I didn't have to think about getting sleep between work and WoW...


----------



## Crowe (Mar 23, 2009)

All this talk about WoW is making me want to play again but I am 90% sure that I will bored with it unless I find some IRL friends to play with and most of them already stopped or play in a very serious guilds, something I can't be arsed with.


Stark said:


> "I'm gonna heal you to death!":rofl


NOT FUNNY. 

I tried to take down one of the best druids on my server, which at that time had one of the best PVP players on EU (Stormscale), and he out healed my damage. I popped invis, drank up, used mana gems, evocation etc still...he wouldn't go down. I had very high dps and crit if I recall correctly but the fucker outgeared me and out healed me. So at the end after like 15 min of fighting - I gave up and he came and started hitting me with his staff/mace or w/e it was  till I died :[


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 23, 2009)

that druid had zero life outside of WoW.  : [


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2009)

Pek, come to alli Neptulon.


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 23, 2009)

And so it begins.

I'm picking up my 43 BElf Paladin after 9 months of rested XP (in Org) and hoping to breeze through a few levels before feeling the ADD kick in and making an entirely new character.  Hopefully I can wait it out until I get my first DK. I've seen some around Booty Bay and...good god, so glorious.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2009)

...why the fuck did you make a Belf? I bet it's male too, isn't it?


...Well, I personally made yet ANOTHER alt, this time a Druid. But I just couldn't get myself to make a male Nelf. Couldn't do it. So I made my first titted toon. Guess it helps I'm going feral.


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 23, 2009)

Nah, it's female.  I enjoy looking pretty and whatnot.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 23, 2009)

Croagunk said:


> And so it begins.
> 
> I'm picking up my 43 BElf Paladin after 9 months of rested XP (in Org) and hoping to breeze through a few levels before feeling the ADD kick in and making an entirely new character.  Hopefully I can wait it out until I get my first DK. I've seen some around Booty Bay and...good god, so glorious.



The rested xp gets a cap fyi.  can't rest it up forever


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 23, 2009)

They shouldn't do that. I should be rewarded with an insane rested bonus for coming back into this damn game after almost an entire year. Stupid Blizz.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 23, 2009)

Croagunk said:


> They shouldn't do that. I should be rewarded with an insane rested bonus for coming back into this damn game after almost an entire year. Stupid Blizz.



Oh it also doesn't add to rested xp when you aren't paying for a subscription


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 23, 2009)

Now I'm not so excited to play.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 23, 2009)

aww 

I'm on a hiatus for a while.  I started having to force myself to play it.  So I have to wait for the desire to return.  Still got one 2 month sub. card left which I got for free


----------



## Muk (Mar 24, 2009)

rested exp is only 1 lvl and a half you don't get more than that.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 24, 2009)

Came back and started lvling my lowbie shaman, chain lightning ftw! 9 more lvls till Stormstrike...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2009)

Shaman is the only class I've never tried.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm sure he(or she) is one of those people that play with a catheter.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 24, 2009)

I love my Shaman too much, I'm slowly lvling everything at once, tradeskills/rep. I kinda want to get the heirloom gear on my DK first. but I'm not on enough to get the 3-4 pieces I want. That would require alot of Heroic grinding. The best part about shamans is how easy it is to make a nice spec if you know what I mean. I don't mind going resto and at higher lvls I will be having fun healing as enhc with earthliving weapon procs  (I've seen it done in a few heroics)

I wasn't too keen on shamans till I tried my friends 70 pre WotLK, decked out in PvP gear. Stormstrikegasms allover the place


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2009)

Shammies are pretty gimp in PVP right now, AFAIK, but they do make great raid healers.


----------



## Munken (Mar 24, 2009)

Gimp? 	

sure enhancement & elemental is pretty gimp atm but resto? hell no.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 24, 2009)

Arena wise I guess against certain combos etc. Skill and class always makes a difference. I mainly do BGs. Enhc and Ele can push out some pretty impressive numbers in a raid, but ya I can see myself healing. I like how shamans heal and mana regen anyhow.

Resto is a completely diff thing in PvP


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey do you guys have a NFs guild on WoW? That's the only way I will go back to play Wow.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2009)

That'd require us to all be on one server... which is doubtful. =p


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 24, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Hey do you guys have a NFs guild on WoW? That's the only way I will go back to play Wow.



That would give me reason to play, but like Hangat?r said, we'd all have to be on one server.  Kinda gay but what can we do.  Most people who post in here live in europe and i don't.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 24, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ...why the fuck did you make a Belf? I bet it's male too, isn't it?
> 
> 
> ...Well, I personally made yet ANOTHER alt, this time a Druid. But I just couldn't get myself to make a male Nelf. Couldn't do it. So I made my first titted toon. Guess it helps I'm going feral.


Heh, did they ever up the cap on number of characters a person can make on a single account? I remember my bf hitting the 50 character limit awhile ago, crazy alt-itus player. And I liked the male blood elf design when I thought they were going to be skinner, looked better with the dance. xD


Croagunk said:


> They shouldn't do that. I should be rewarded with an insane rested bonus for coming back into this damn game after almost an entire year. Stupid Blizz.


Heh, I wish that happened, I've taken so many extended breaks from WoW.  


Hangat?r said:


> Shaman is the only class I've never tried.


Well...try it! I never really got into playing shaman since I'm just awful at anything hybrid. I can't keep track of people to hit them when I'm casting at all. >.>;


mistah pek said:


> All this talk about WoW is making me want to play again but I am 90% sure that I will bored with it unless I find some IRL friends to play with and most of them already stopped or play in a very serious guilds, something I can't be arsed with.


I know, you secretly just want to play with me. Alas, I do believe you are Euro and so our paths can never cross!


ItaShoko said:


> Hey do you guys have a NFs guild on WoW? That's the only way I will go back to play Wow.


I'm never leaving my guild. ! It is the merging of the guild my main has been in since release. There's something great about coming back every once in awhile and recognizing their usernames names from a year or more ago.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm surprised they don't kick you from the guild when you quit for long periods of time.  A guild I played in while in college would always kick me when I stopped playing.  Don't know why though...I'd just have an invite the second I started playing again.  Seemed kinda stupid to me.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> That'd require us to all be on one server... which is doubtful. =p





MechaTC said:


> That would give me reason to play, but like Hangat?r said, we'd all have to be on one server.  Kinda gay but what can we do.  Most people who post in here live in europe and i don't.


So then lets all start as noobs in someone's server so we can all help each other level up.  




Orochimaru said:


> I'm never leaving my guild. ! It is the merging of the guild my main has been in since release. There's something great about coming back every once in awhile and recognizing their usernames names from a year or more ago.


Join us on a new server.  Does not require moving. 




MechaTC said:


> I'm surprised they don't kick you from the guild when you quit for long periods of time.  A guild I played in while in college would always kick me when I stopped playing.  Don't know why though...I'd just have an invite the second I started playing again.  Seemed kinda stupid to me.


I know.. I was in a guild and they kicked me out cuz I was idle for 3 weeks.  Then I joined another guild.. and they didn't speak English.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 24, 2009)

I can level myself.  Leveling as a group only slows me down.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2009)

That's no fun.  Party pooper.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 24, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> That's no fun.  Party pooper.



Well....there were times when I was leveling where I got ganked and corpse camped repeatedly by higher lvls and groups and I wish I was leveling with a buddy then lol...

If I ever did level with someone, we'd have to play the exact same times so we could follow my leveling guide together, otherwise it probably wouldn't work too well : P


----------



## Jotun (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I'm in Cali and I play on Bonechewer and Durotan (Horde/Ally). The main problem with an NF guild would be that most people who play often enough have a guild already, whether it be a serious raiding guild, or a casual/raiding/friend guild like I'm in. My alts are in a guild of their own for the Gtab and I like to keep characters on the same server. It just makes things easier in the longrun, especially if your alts have professions and some serious monies for mounts etc. Most guilds shouldn't be kicking you out if you've told them beforehand. 

Lvling Solo is much faster till a certain lvl, but doing group runs of low lvl content is extremely fun. A couple of buddies and I have 3 manned lots of stuff up until the 30s with a Shammy/Druid/Lock combo.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to mention, I can't wait for the new content patch. But mostly because of the fishing.  I desperately want to fish up a mount, that has been my dream since I fell for fishing in WoW.


MechaTC said:


> I'm surprised they don't kick you from the guild when you quit for long periods of time.  A guild I played in while in college would always kick me when I stopped playing.  Don't know why though...I'd just have an invite the second I started playing again.  Seemed kinda stupid to me.


Well, there was some sort of 60 day log-in limit, after which point you would get kicked, but since I told the guild leader about my extended absences he was fine with letting my name sit around on the list. xD


ItaShoko said:


> Join us on a new server.  Does not require moving.


Ewww, new server? I am one of the people who doesn't really like roaming around different servers either. !


MechaTC said:


> I can level myself.  Leveling as a group only slows me down.


Mostly I enjoy playing by myself as well. :3 My guild is mostly there just for me to talk to while I'm doing other stuff. Only times I really group at all are for group quests or the rare instance here and there. Oh, and BGs.


MechaTC said:


> Well....there were times when I was leveling where I got ganked and corpse camped repeatedly by higher lvls and groups and I wish I was leveling with a buddy then lol...


That's pretty much why I stopped playing on PvE servers. Some action in the world environment is fun, but higher level people trying to screw up your play day happened way too often for me to bother with it any more.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 24, 2009)

Fishing up a mount is badass, it gives me the incentive to finish lvling my fishing 

The only thing I don't like with the patch are all the molesting of certain talent trees. Then again I'll most likely like the changes to a certain extent. The new glyphs are very nice.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 24, 2009)

Damn i havent played this game in so long kinda miss it 

How is WOTLK??


----------



## Jotun (Mar 24, 2009)

It's like TBC, but bluer 

and 

DEAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH KKKKKKNNNNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHTTTTTSSSS


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 24, 2009)

speaking of death knights, do you think the class population has started evening out on servers yet?  I couldn't really tell.

oh and it was fun to /spit on new death knights that just appear in the capital cities as part of the dk questline


----------



## Starrk (Mar 24, 2009)

A NF guild? Sounds great, but impossible like everyone said.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 24, 2009)

I almost always see at least 5 DKs during my play sessions. I can't say the same for other classes except for maybe Pallies.

I never see rogues, but maybe they are just stealthed...


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 24, 2009)

Jotun said:


> I almost always see at least 5 DKs during my play sessions. I can't say the same for other classes except for maybe Pallies.
> 
> I never see rogues, but maybe they are just stealthed...



fucking rogues


----------



## Jotun (Mar 24, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> fucking rogues



Hey, I have a 60 rogue...

His name's Uglawahaha.

True story, armory him


----------



## Starrk (Mar 24, 2009)

I started an Undead Mage the other day, and it was so empty in the starting area. Got the first quests done easily. Only saw about 3 people when I got to Brill. Then I went to UC. Packed.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 24, 2009)

Belf/Orc/Troll are the popular races.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2009)

My NF's Guild plox has been crush.  


 I shall return....


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2009)

Troll, popular? Not so much, but way more than before. UD and BE still rule, Horde side. Human and NE on Alli, with Draenei tailing and gnomes/dwarves trailing.

And DK's are still overpopulated, especially in arena.


----------



## Muk (Mar 24, 2009)

Jotun said:


> It's like TBC, but bluer
> 
> and
> 
> DEAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH KKKKKKNNNNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHTTTTTSSSS




i hate death knights. i hate plates in general

i mean every time i see plates its DPS!!!!

god damn it be a tank for crying out loud 

its always missing on tanks.

what's the deal with people wanting to be dps 

========
i am all for an NF guild, but only if we all start out on some lowly server where everyone is low level. Else it'll be crap xD


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm all for an NF guild, too. I get bored leveling alone.

Also, three levels in one day with rested XP help. True story, it was awesome.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 25, 2009)

WEll, I just booted my account back up today.

Friends trying to get me to start a death knight, saying their starting area stuff is like the best part of the expansion atm.

Edit:  I might be interested in a NF guild


----------



## Starrk (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm starting up my account as well.

I know I got demoted in my guild, I was the highest officer below the Master and I've been inactive for almost 3 months.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2009)

Anyone know any good Druid blogs/sites that break down new talents, builds, etc?


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 25, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Anyone know any good Druid blogs/sites that break down new talents, builds, etc?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2009)

Know of WoWInsider, visit daily. Shifting Perspectives has been shifty in activity lately, though. 3 week blanc between today's entry and the previous.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2009)

Alright, So I think we should start a NFs guild. Do we have enough people interested? If so.. we call all pick on a server and start as noobs. I am down with that.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm in EU and already established on the Neptulon server with RL mates, so unless it's there, I aint comin'. =p


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2009)

...... 

I hope you sleep well at night knowing you broke my heart.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 25, 2009)

I wouldn't join your guild at the moment.  I'm taking a break.  But next time i play I would like to form one if possible.  Might be a few months


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't play alts much, but it might be fun to do that NF guild thing, assuming we could even settling on a server. What kind are you interested in, Shoko? I mostly prefer PvE but PvP is fine with me as well.


MechaTC said:


> speaking of death knights, do you think the class population has started evening out on servers yet?  I couldn't really tell.


To me it seems like there are a lot less, but still quite a few. I remember awhile ago when I would get into groups filled with only death knights and both sides in any bg having at least half of them death knights as well. 


Muk said:


> i hate death knights. i hate plates in general
> 
> i mean every time i see plates its DPS!!!!
> 
> ...


But...but...dps on my warrior is funnnnn. I started out prot until level 58 or so then I switched over to dps and never looked back. I think I'm just too nervous a person to hold the responsibility of aggro management.


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm fine with PvE or PvP, I have no preference.

Is it alright to assume we'd want a low pop server? I mostly hate those higher ones, the AH prices are too much.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 25, 2009)

The queue is what is bad about high population servers.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2009)

I haven't noticed much of a queue lately.

Back when LK was released, hell yes. Neptulon was the busiest server in the EU, but since migrations have opened multiple times, only medium.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 25, 2009)

I would be very interested, if we go for a PvE.

I have played Alliance PvE and Horde PvP, and I definatly prefer PvE.


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 25, 2009)

PvE seems to be winning the conversation, at the moment. 

The lowest PvE servers are all Medium, which would suit me fine.


----------



## PerveeSage (Mar 26, 2009)

i have at least a 70 of every class except shaman. it dont matter what class yall play, rogue is the most OP class. you have not lived until you get an 11k ambush, which i might add comes with an instant 5 combo points for a 11kambush/full kidney shot combo. we havent even talked cooldown spam yet xD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2009)

Lolno.

DK faceroll > rogue every time.


----------



## PerveeSage (Mar 26, 2009)

stunlock? evasion? disarm? cloak of shadows? blind? vanish? do it all over again with preperation? oh and i can get all your diseases off a second time with stoneskin since im a dwarf.

i dont ambush dks they have too much armor. once your aoe thing goes away ill come in and put all my bleeds on you. you will probably get a dot or two off so ill stoneskin and vanish. you bleed to death while my energy goes full, then its stunlock for 10 seconds disarm for another 10 evasion for another 15 and cloak of shadows any time i feel theres too much magic going on. mess up? no biggie, ill preparation and do it all a second time.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2009)

So I just started playing this today.

Horde>Undead>Rogue>lv7

People tell me that rogues are for pros.....


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 26, 2009)

All classes in WoW are easy as hell to play there is no such thing as a pro class. However there are some a lot more easier than others. Rogues right now are a gimped class in both PvE and PvP. They are getting their PvE buff in the next patch but it will not be up to par with the current top DPSers (Mage, DKs, etc.).

Rogues are also not OP in PvP right now to whomever discussed this. Whatever you posted is straight up Theorycrafting. Look at the Top10 3v3 teams for the 2009 Tournament:

Rank. Team Name	Classes	Win – Loss	Team Rating
1. well then	Death Knight, Paladin, Warlock	117 – 26	2552
2. BARKSDALE CREW	Death Knight, Paladin, Warlock	156 – 54	2501
3. monkey attack squad	Hunter, Mage, Shaman	215 – 96	2465
4. GET MONEY GET PAYCE	Death Knight, Hunter, Paladin	251 – 132	2462
5. Walrus Attack Squad	Hunter, Mage, Priest	110 – 35	2457
6. Paradorn’s Team	Hunter, Paladin, Warlock	90 – 27	2452
7. NO LIGHTNING GEN BRAH	Death Knight, Paladin, Warlock	170 – 67	2442
7. Nekos’ Team	Death Knight, Death Knight, Paladin	86 – 39	2410
9. faceroll tunnel vision	Paladin, Priest, Shaman	142 – 58	2402
10. Wd’s Team	Death Knight, Paladin, Warlock	81 – 33	2401

Sorry for the messiness of it, but take a look at it and you will see there is not a single Rogue on the Top10 list.

Here is the chart to see how many of each class there are in the Top10.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2009)

PerveeSage said:


> stunlock? evasion? disarm? cloak of shadows? blind? vanish? do it all over again with preperation? oh and i can get all your diseases off a second time with stoneskin since im a dwarf.
> 
> i dont ambush dks they have too much armor. once your aoe thing goes away ill come in and put all my bleeds on you. you will probably get a dot or two off so ill stoneskin and vanish. you bleed to death while my energy goes full, then its stunlock for 10 seconds disarm for another 10 evasion for another 15 and cloak of shadows any time i feel theres too much magic going on. mess up? no biggie, ill preparation and do it all a second time.



Didn't you hear? Stoneform is getting nerfed to the ground.

Rogues right now just aren't that good. Their DPS is usually below that of Hunters and Mages, and quite often even hybrid classes. And their CC is much unneeded these days, seeing as just about everyone can AoE right now.

Also, major ROFL at the undead rogue. Stereotype cookie much?


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 26, 2009)

You can't really get away from the stereotypes when it comes to Race + Class, unless you made a Troll Warrior or a Orc Rogue. Those are some of the only combinations I could see that wouldn't be seen much.

Unfortunately me and my BElf Paladin are the epitome of a stereotype. :/


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2009)

Fuck it. 

I got the Burning Crusade expansion and am gonna delete the stupid Undead Rogue for a Bloodelf Hunter or paladin. 

WHich is better?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 26, 2009)

Don't make blood elfs.  Mostly becuase they are one of the stupidest things in WOW.

Make a Tauren.


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2009)

so about the NF guild?

PVE, low population EU server? English


----------



## Athrum (Mar 26, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Don't make blood elfs.  Mostly becuase they are one of the stupidest things in WOW.
> 
> Make a Tauren.



They're he only Horde race pretty enough to play with xD all the rest are ugly


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2009)

Muk said:


> so about the NF guild?
> 
> PVE, low population EU server? English


Or, come to Neptulon, Alliance side. Only just started on me druid, lvl 16, and although it's generally a medium/high server, it's quite good.


Athrum said:


> They're he only Horde race pretty enough to play with xD all the rest are ugly



...


----------



## Crowe (Mar 26, 2009)

I still say that Mages are the most fun class to play pvp wise; at least till Burning Crusade. 

I assume this is the last expension btw, neh?

*Hangatyr:* alliance? 

Highest alliance I have had is probably a lvl 25 druid or so which I used on another account to check out where some gankers where hiding out so I could gank them. 

Oh, god. I miss tyr's hand. (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2009)

Yup. Used to be Horde only, but seeing as my friends played Alli on that server, I reluctantly started Alli, too. Ain't that bad. Generally only make Draenei, anyway.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 26, 2009)

Hahhahaha! OH MY GOD. my friend just reminded me that I "lend" an account  to some dude on my old guild. I did promise him not to take hte account back but fuck it; I might go do it if I am going to play again. He used to play 24/7 and he played on the account with my lvl 70 undead Priest at that time though he said that he leveled up a lvl 70 Alliance paladin or something.

I hope...I hope; I still have the information for the account on my computer at home


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2009)

i enjoy being a tank xD being able to solo 3 or 4 mobs at the same time without dying is fun

and keeping aggro in an instance is rather easy, all you need to do is thunder clap keeps the aggro on you and the rest can just dps them

though it is rather sad when i as the tank have the highest DPS

makes me want to cry, since it takes forever to kill elite mobs


----------



## Munken (Mar 26, 2009)

NF guild? do want


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok from population and pve server i am getting via wow-eu-servers 

terokkar and saurfang as recommended.

any preference?


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 26, 2009)

EU servers? Oh noes.

Amerifag does not like.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 26, 2009)

Guess you'll have to have eu and american guilds.  the lag would be gay otherwise.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 26, 2009)

Do we have a realm for the NF guild yet?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2009)

Muk said:


> Ok from population and pve server i am getting via wow-eu-servers
> 
> terokkar and saurfang as recommended.
> 
> any preference?



Go Neptulon. PVP FTW.


----------



## Muk (Mar 27, 2009)

Croagunk said:


> EU servers? Oh noes.
> 
> Amerifag does not like.


don't amifags get the option of going into an eu server?

well we still haven't decided which server we want to start.

come one people that are interessted, you need to voice your opinion on which realm we starting on


----------



## Draffut (Mar 27, 2009)

I currently play Cenarius, a pretty good server.

But up for any, i'll go eu if you guys want to.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 27, 2009)

Im getting a new comp soon so might blast out this game again, although it took me 4months to level to 60 back in the day 

might have 2 do the good old purchasing an account :ho


----------



## Jotun (Mar 27, 2009)

I hate when people tell you what race to play as.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 27, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Im getting a new comp soon so might blast out this game again, although it took me 4months to level to 60 back in the day
> 
> might have 2 do the good old purchasing an account :ho



I am currently leveling a friends Hunter (Night Elf) to 80 so he can sell it, if you are interested.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 27, 2009)

Just started leveling a DK right now for fun.....easiest shit ever.

They're getting nerfed hard in 3.1 but if they're on par or higher with Rogue PvE DPS, I might even reconsider switching mains.


----------



## Munken (Mar 27, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Just started leveling a DK right now for fun....*.easiest shit ever.*
> 
> They're getting nerfed hard in 3.1 but if they're on par or higher with Rogue PvE DPS, I might even reconsider switching mains.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2009)

I have two 80s..

Orc Ele Shaman
Blood Elf Prot Paladin


I played my Shaman all through TBC after switching from my alliance Hunter back to Horde, just got Pally to 80 recently. Thinking of making my Pally my main now, I only play my Shaman atm for Naxx runs, really.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2009)

Hmmm...

If EU people here still want to start over on a server, I'm fine with going Horde, as long as it's a decent PVP server.

*ED!*t: How about Dragonmaw EU?


----------



## Munken (Mar 28, 2009)

Works for me, how many are we anyway?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2009)

Pek, maybe?

And what classes do you want to play? For me it'll either be a Tauren Druid, or a Troll Hunter/Priest. Maybe Mage, but prolly not.


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2009)

ok dragonmaw EU sounds good to me did anyone start making characters yet?

hmm i haven't played a shaman or a druid yet

so i probably play either class.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2009)

I think I'll go with Troll Hunter. If you make a Tauren Druid, then that sets us up for DPS, tank and Healer, if others don't pick up on those roles.


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2009)

hmm ok tauren druid then, i haven't played tauren yet 

hmm i think i'll name him 2Cow1Cup



ok the name is: Twocowonecup

tauren druid xD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2009)

Haven't made my char yet, will do.

Who else is coming?

*ED!*t: Hunter is called Jheck.


----------



## Munken (Mar 29, 2009)

Made a belf priest, name: Muunken


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2009)

Anyone want to make a tank?


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2009)

alright the hunter an i are around lvl 7-8 let us know when you guys are online

also what should we name the guild?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2009)

The F# Bell Corps


----------



## Starrk (Mar 29, 2009)

What world are we doing this in?

What do you reccomend?


----------



## Muk (Mar 30, 2009)

Stark said:


> What world are we doing this in?
> 
> What do you reccomend?


EU dragonmaw english server, horde side


----------



## Draffut (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll make someone one the server later.  Most likely an UD Mage.  Name Vilkata.


----------



## Muk (Mar 30, 2009)

just add us to your friendlist xD

when are you guys online usually? afternoon? night?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok, how do i create on a EU server again?


----------



## Munken (Mar 30, 2009)

You can't, unless you have an EU account.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 30, 2009)

Munken said:


> You can't, unless you have an EU account.





Fuck you blizz.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 30, 2009)

Morning, but I don't think I have a EU account.

Ok, Tauren Druid named Walochmi.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 30, 2009)

Stark said:


> Morning, but I don't think I have a EU account.
> 
> Ok, Tauren Druid named Walochmi.



make sure it's the EU server.  I already got guys on the US one of the same name and got confused.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 30, 2009)

What's EU?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2009)

European. =p


----------



## Starrk (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't see any European realm lists anywhere, just US, Latin America, and Oceanic.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2009)

...


----------



## Starrk (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm on Dragonmaw now, happy?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2009)

It doesn't help if it's not on the EU-Realm Dragonmaw. =p


----------



## Starrk (Mar 30, 2009)

So there's a US version of it too?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 30, 2009)

Stark said:


> I'm on Dragonmaw now, happy?



The problem is that you cannot make anything on the correct server unless you make a new, european, account.

I actually already have 2 lvl 50 charecters on the US Dragonmaw from a long time ago, but much good they do me there.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd imagine so. If you don't live in the EU, you won't have an EU account. =p


----------



## Muk (Mar 30, 2009)

so people living in the US make a nf guild on the us version of dragonmaw 

might be fun having 2 guilds


----------



## Starrk (Mar 30, 2009)

What are everyone else on the US version?


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 30, 2009)

<-- Destromath, Horde side.

Just got my DK, too. I have no fucking idea how to play the class, but I'm having fun facerolling mobs.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a question, I hope you guys can help:

I have two brothers who play as well. If we were to each create a character on the same realm and install the game on three seperate laptops, would we all be able to play simutaneously on the same realm, each with their own character? Or no?


----------



## Athrum (Mar 30, 2009)

Nop sorry, you can't login the same account on another computer if you are already using it.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 30, 2009)

Stark said:


> I have a question, I hope you guys can help:
> 
> I have two brothers who play as well. If we were to each create a character on the same realm and install the game on three seperate laptops, would we all be able to play simutaneously on the same realm, each with their own character? Or no?



Only if each of you has a different account.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 30, 2009)

Ah, I see.


----------



## chidori09 (Apr 1, 2009)

:ho
I also have a char, on EU version, the realm called Arathor>lvl5 human rogue (just started today ) 
anyone on that realm from over here?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2009)

Get on the Dragonmaw realm and make a Horde char, you can join myself and two others. =D

Paladin or Warrior would be preferred. >.>


----------



## chidori09 (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah I might just go there.. though not sure


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2009)

Lvl 5 is easy to reach in an hour or so, anyway.


----------



## Muk (Apr 1, 2009)

don't get too far ahead 

i'll be out skiing for the weekend


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm currently at lvl 12. =p


----------



## chidori09 (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah I reached 5 in half and hour..though I'd rather stick with alliance.. I feel like wasting my time with horde cuz I dunno the quests and it takes a loong long time.


----------



## Muk (Apr 1, 2009)

i am still lvl 11 xD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2009)

Horde quests aren't that confusing. Plus I can help you out. =p

But if you wanna be a real help to the group, make a Warrior or Pally, cause we needs us a tank.


----------



## chidori09 (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah well it was only the fact that I usually only have alliance, so those quests are the ones that i can do really quickly


----------



## Muk (Apr 1, 2009)

just get a quest helper and tom tom or carbonite or something

it'll make questing a lot faster even if you don't know what to do


----------



## chidori09 (Apr 1, 2009)

yup I have them  and alot of other addons aswell,but it's still easier to do something you did before =P


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2009)

Alright. Have fun playing MMO's alone.


----------



## chidori09 (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2009)

So the realm is Dragonmaw. :3


----------



## Slacker (Apr 3, 2009)

So guys, are you doing a group on a US Realm? If so, I would like to join.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay, won't be very active on Dragonmaw, the Horde AH there is deaded. And I love working the AH, it's one of my favourite WoW things.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 4, 2009)

Feel free to rally up on US-Magtheridon, there's a couple of us on there and we're pro, although we probably won't play with you unless you're a hot chick that is currently single or on the verge of becoming so. Unless we're ridiculously bored anyway. The guild is named <Infinite Ellipsis>, it's joke attached to a long story that's not actually funny. Anybody that's on should be able to toss you an invite.

This obviously isn't directed at you EU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Talon. (Apr 5, 2009)

LOL nubs
i have a LV 27 b.l. elf pally on Antonidas.
two words: Cosecration+Judgement


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 5, 2009)

Which judgement?


----------



## Slacker (Apr 5, 2009)

I might join Magtheridon. Any specific class you might need? Alliance or Horde?


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 5, 2009)

Ah, we're Horde, in different guilds as well.

Though we do have like an alts guild that we made before we hit 80, I've got a couple throw-away chars on it as well as my old warlock I played in TBC, he uses the gbank as a personal treasure trove.

I have lots of trouble resisting the urge to loot it.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 5, 2009)

My alliance Hunter is now exalted with all five cities.

Draenei male look ridiculous on Mechanostriders.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 5, 2009)

My Orc has a zhevra.  It's retarded.


----------



## Croagunk (Apr 5, 2009)

Voltek said:


> I might join Magtheridon.



Yeah, this. Chances are good that I'll roll a clothie, as I'm bored of plate atm.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 5, 2009)

Well anyone who's interested drop me a PM on here, I'll set you up with an invite.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 6, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> My alliance Hunter is now exalted with all five cities.
> 
> Draenei male look ridiculous on Mechanostriders.



Nothing beats Taurens on brewfest Rams


----------



## Muk (Apr 6, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> My alliance Hunter is now exalted with all five cities.
> 
> Draenei male look ridiculous on Mechanostriders.


how much rune cloth did you need? it feels like a pain in the ass trying to farm all of it, and buying it is too expensive for me


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2009)

I ended up around 40 stacks or so, but could've easily gotten less if I did AV more. Those Storm Crystals are orsum.

You can make a few hundred G by just farming DM a bit. Those parrots sell for 40-80g a piece.


----------



## Muk (Apr 6, 2009)

i suppose i could just do boss kills till the ship


----------



## Psiren (Apr 6, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> So the realm is Dragonmaw. :3



Ahhh, good old Laggin'maw.  That's where my mains are...Alliance though... 
Horde PvP is crazy good there though, for the most part.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2009)

My mains are on Neptulon Alliance.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, at least I'm glad that today was just a quick little rolling restart. One of the days I don't work where I get to play. :3 Nothing else very interesting going on, my warrior is 77 and she has her epic flyer now. So fast!


> Feel free to rally up on US-Magtheridon, there's a couple of us on there and we're pro, although we probably won't play with you unless you're a hot chick that is currently single or on the verge of becoming so.


 Well it seems I don't qualify.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 9, 2009)

Gettin' Lich King and restarting my WoW subscription after finals this month.  Got a few friends joining me, so it looks like I'm gettin into WoW again ;(


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 9, 2009)

Orochimaru said:


> Well it seems I don't qualify.



You can still join, I don't mind.

Nudes would be appreciated, though.


----------



## Undaunted (Apr 10, 2009)

Anyone else play on the Darkspear server?


----------



## Nadini (Apr 11, 2009)

got a 70 warrior kara/mag/gruul geared on EU Dragonmaw that i stopped playing quite a while ago, so if any lowbies need any instance help i'll see what i can do.

and a 80 DK(lol DK) on Stormscale(overrated server is overrated) as well, mainly got WotlK just to level it up and see what the new 'hero' class is like.. seriously leveling and pvping with em is like facerolling with warlock/druid arena combo pre WotlK... not that impressed 

both horde


----------



## Munken (Apr 11, 2009)

nadini said:


> and a 80 DK(lol DK) on Stormscale(overrated server is overrated) as well, mainly got WotlK just to level it up and see what the new 'hero' class is like.. seriously leveling and pvping with em is like facerolling with warlock/druid arena combo pre WotlK... not that impressed




It's a hero class, it's supposed to be better


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 11, 2009)

Exactly, I'm pretty sick of all the whining about death knights being overpowered. It's what they're supposed to do, it's why WotLK costs 40 bucks.

You aren't buying content, you're buying the tools to pwn.

That's how I justify all the ass-rape I receive to stop myself from quitting anyway, I don't want to go back to buying a new console game every week.


----------



## Nadini (Apr 11, 2009)

well, me thinks Hunters shouldn't talk much, survival is ridiculously overpowered at the moment(ES reminds me of the old frostshock!), though if anyone has checked the high rating arena teams/specs, its mostly populated by DK, pala's and Hunters..

seems blizzard will never be able to make the classes balanced enough


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 11, 2009)

Isn't survival getting nerfed into the ground though?


----------



## Nadini (Apr 11, 2009)

haven't had time to completely check the patch notes yet, but apparently ES is getting a 10% less dmg nerf..

or so i heard..


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2009)

In all honesty, the Survival buff was well deserved. Ever since the original WoW, Surv has always been the gimpiest of the Hunter classes, and was barely ever used beyond those that fancied a bit of experimenting. Especially since it was mostly a melee-based class.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 11, 2009)

Uglawahaha almost 70. Got my LW green set waiting for me. Holy shit is crafting ridiculously easy in WotLK.

It's nice having a raptor mount, but it gets my dizzy looking at it jump up and down every millisecond D:


----------



## syrup (Apr 12, 2009)

What's the best class for killing / pvping against rogues with Burning Crusade (no WoTLK). Also what's best for arathi basin?


----------



## Nadini (Apr 12, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Uglawahaha almost 70. Got my LW green set waiting for me. Holy shit is crafting ridiculously easy in WotLK.
> 
> It's nice having a raptor mount, but it gets my dizzy looking at it jump up and down every millisecond D:



you should see how the Black war bear(leader PVP q) runs retardedly with BE, it looks like its gimped in a few places. 




syrup said:


> What's the best class for killing / pvping against rogues with Burning Crusade (no WoTLK). Also what's best for arathi basin?



frost mages 



prot pala, lol zalgradis, ah good ol' times


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 12, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> In all honesty, the Survival buff was well deserved. Ever since the original WoW, Surv has always been the gimpiest of the Hunter classes, and was barely ever used beyond those that fancied a bit of experimenting. Especially since it was mostly a melee-based class.



Some guilds had 1 Hunter spec into Survival pre-WotLK because Expose Weakness had a unique raid damage buff. I can't recall what it was but when I was raiding pre-WotLK we had one Hunter gear up and spec into Survival.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah, but Pre-WotLK WoW was all about certain specs being able to do something special that aided at min/maxing. It's part of why they homogenized the crap out of everything.


----------



## Nadini (Apr 12, 2009)

^
10% more damage debuff on a critical.. yeah, it's a good buff, but survival was really lackluster before, but i don't think that excuses the massive buff it got in this expansion..(always prefered marks, and the first expansion BM spec was utterly gay and dull)

you can essentially kite around and spam explosive shot, and kill stuff :s


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2009)

Explosive Shot in PTR was even way more powerful. xD

But Blizzard balancing is fucked up, anyway. They like doing ridiculous buffs and nerfs at a time. See Reta(r)dins as another example.


----------



## Nadini (Apr 12, 2009)

i remember ret in the Beta 

that shit was hilarious, 8k judges and shit? 

sometimes i wonder if blizzard actually tries out the characters after changing the talents and scaling.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2009)

Such a shame they made baby polar bears untamable. =[


----------



## syrup (Apr 12, 2009)

what's better for pvp and more fun in pve mage or warrior? (once again Burning Crusade)


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2009)

BC doesn't mean shit besides being unable to progress beyond 70 and no DK.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 13, 2009)

Mecha-Kisame said:


> Exactly, I'm pretty sick of all the whining about death knights being overpowered. It's what they're supposed to do, it's why WotLK costs 40 bucks.
> 
> You aren't buying content, you're buying the tools to pwn.
> 
> That's how I justify all the ass-rape I receive to stop myself from quitting anyway, I don't want to go back to buying a new console game every week.



Bullshit, if DK's are asposed to be far superior, the requirements to get them should be more then "give us more money".  If I send Blizz a check for $500 should I get a button that kills any other player instantly?

At the moment, anyone who hits 55 has no incentive to not abandon their old charecter to get a DK, who is far better and even starts with a free epic mount.

IF DK's are intended to be far better, the requirements should be somethign along the lines of, you have to reach lvl 65-78,  Then you need to do a fairly difficult quest chain.  At this point the charecter you do the chain on becomes the far superior DK class.  It would even fit the storyline behind the DK starting quests, you being initiated into their order.

This would even let you make the DK's more customizable by giving a special spell/ability depending on what your prior class was.

Even my best friend who plays a DK is looking forward to the new patch, as we will be losing alot of horrible players who just go DK for EZ mode.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 13, 2009)

It's called satire, idiot.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 13, 2009)

Mecha-Kisame said:


> It's called satire, idiot.



My apologies, but I have met many people in game who actually think that, so I figured I would give my opinion on the subject here regardless.  Just thought your post was a nice leadin.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, my blood boils when people cite "hero class" but eh, what can ya do.


----------



## Munken (Apr 13, 2009)

Time Elapsed: 3 min 	
Damage Done: 515290


----------



## syrup (Apr 13, 2009)

nobody answered my question T.T


----------



## Art of Run (Apr 13, 2009)

Why the hell have rogues been gimped so much.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 14, 2009)

So I made it to 79 and I don't know if I really want to make it to 80. D: I kind of feel guilty about it, but it is nice rolling people in bgs probably largely because I'm the highest level possible. Stlill, there's just something so wrong about being in the same bg as someone who is gray to me though.

Anyway, today's patch day, wooooot!


----------



## Jotun (Apr 14, 2009)

Art of Run said:


> Why the hell have rogues been gimped so much.



Gimpy rogues will be gimpy I suppose. Just dinged 70 and got Borean Smasher/Shocking Claws. It's fun switching to fist/fist/dagger after being stuck with swords on my toon. I'm gonna love spamming the buffed Killing Spree with it's new glyph. 45 seconds off a 2 minute cooldown is just awesome. I'll enjoy it while I can for lvling and PvP.

Also nerfing shiv again ftl


----------



## Draffut (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, started a Pally and moved my 80 lock to Kul Tiras if anyone is interested (Alliance).

Pally = Holyrax
Lock = Thumbkinchan

DK nerf inc.

finally.


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 14, 2009)

Yep. The sods claiming they were entitled to be OP becasue they are an hero class will be crying bitter tears after this. I hope this is the beggining of an influx of well-deserved nerfs for them.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 14, 2009)

The only thing getting heavily nerfed for DKs PvE wise, is just the ridiculous dual wield specs and tanking specs. As far as PvP goes, we lost some ranged, but ya.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 14, 2009)

Maintenance is taking FOREVER!


----------



## Jotun (Apr 14, 2009)

Got extended, says 1PM PST, but you never know.


----------



## Nadini (Apr 14, 2009)

Jotun said:


> The only thing getting heavily nerfed for DKs PvE wise, is just the ridiculous dual wield specs and tanking specs. As far as PvP goes, we lost some ranged, but ya.



my friend told me he saw a movie /w dual wield DK do 6k dps in raids, how, is beyond me..

anyone know if its true?


----------



## Draffut (Apr 14, 2009)

nadini said:


> my friend told me he saw a movie /w dual wield DK do 6k dps in raids, how, is beyond me..
> 
> anyone know if its true?



6k seams alittle high even for a DK, might want to ask for the video.  Make sure it is sustained DPS and not just a short burst.  I mean, my lock with just 5 man gear has crit for over 12k, doesn't mean i can sustain that type of DPS consistantly.


----------



## Art of Run (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 14, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> 6k seams alittle high even for a DK, might want to ask for the video.  Make sure it is sustained DPS and not just a short burst.  I mean, my lock with just 5 man gear has crit for over 12k, doesn't mean i can sustain that type of DPS consistantly.



Depends how long of a fight you wanna test it on.

In 2mins. on Patchwerk with full raid buffs a Rogue can push 6k if he's good. Considering DKs, Mages, Hunters, etc. can out DPS Rogues, their numbers are a lot more astounding. I've seen reports of Mages blowing out 7k on Patchwerk.

I don't have the WWS reports anymore but my DK friend pushed 6k consistently on Patchwerk. The fight lasted roughly around 2-3mins. and he was using the Diseaseless Blood Spec.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 14, 2009)

The mounted combat is referring to the Agrent Tourney, I think.

6k DPS is actually quite accurate for Patchwerk, on other bosses it's pretty much the same. Why do you think they are swapping a 31 pointer to a 51 pointer, doubling its cooldown, removing its bonus damage, etc.

As a side effect, Frost tanking got screwed somewhat, they also fucked blade barrier. 2H dps seems to get a boost as far as Blood/Unholy is concerned. The ArP bonus is going to benefit Blood alot.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 14, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Depends how long of a fight you wanna test it on.
> 
> In 2mins. on Patchwerk with full raid buffs a Rogue can push 6k if he's good. Considering DKs, Mages, Hunters, etc. can out DPS Rogues, their numbers are a lot more astounding. I've seen reports of Mages blowing out 7k on Patchwerk.
> 
> I don't have the WWS reports anymore but my DK friend pushed 6k consistently on Patchwerk. The fight lasted roughly around 2-3mins. and he was using the Diseaseless Blood Spec.



Ok, you got me.  In a pure tank/spank fight that only lasts a couple minutes, it is feasible.


----------



## Croagunk (Apr 14, 2009)

5 hours later and I still can't log on to begin fishing for my turtle mount.

Brb getting noose~


----------



## Starrk (Apr 14, 2009)

I was out of town yesterday and Sunday, looking foward to playing. I come back to this.


----------



## Art of Run (Apr 14, 2009)

Well I have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Falco-san (Apr 14, 2009)

I can't wait for the "Nerf Shaman" shit to start again.
Elemental is gonna kick ass in 3.1

Draenei Shaman ftw btw  (Sorry Hordies)
Trolls are sexy though.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 14, 2009)

My server is totally buttfucked, is this a universal thing all around?


----------



## Hana (Apr 14, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> My server is totally buttfucked, is this a universal thing all around?



Your not the only one.

My main is a  holy pally so I just got nerf'd a little bit. I don't even want to get started on my warlock though.... My largest problem is with freaking WowMatrix and Curse.com. Their servers obviously can't take all the heavy traffic.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 14, 2009)

Hana said:


> Your not the only one.
> 
> My main is a  holy pally so I just got nerf'd a little bit. I don't even want to get started on my warlock though.... My largest problem is with freaking WowMatrix and Curse.com. Their servers obviously can't take all the heavy traffic.



Well, I in a group for CoS, every person dorpped on by one, as my roommates to, and then myself.  wasn't able to log back in for 15 minutes.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 14, 2009)

Bonechewer ftw/ftl. I can play, but it's super laggy. Mounted combat is fucking awesome lol, it's literally like playing chicken if you're a hordie. Kinda weak that we have to sit thru like 3 days of the same dailies before we can champion a city tho.


----------



## Croagunk (Apr 15, 2009)

Destromath is working fine, except for the instances.

I got together a raid group for ZG before being denied access at the entrance. Nearly broke my monitor in half out of rage.


----------



## The World (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh shittttt the patch is out, time for some dual specssssssssssssss.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 15, 2009)

Killing spree is so fun D: and lovin new expose armor. Was doin nexus and exploded all over the bosses. Got my winterfin eye patch to cap the night off lol


----------



## Draffut (Apr 15, 2009)

So I get on this morning to actually get some stuff done, and the servers are down again.

Fantastic.


----------



## Ulquiorra (Apr 15, 2009)

WTB working Ulduar, kthx.

People bash on Blizzard a lot, and I know that we don't fully understand what goes on behind the scenes, but you would think they would have learned how to not screw everything up with patches by now.


----------



## Nadini (Apr 15, 2009)

This was... interesting...

Instances didn't work.. _at all_, there was so much lag i though that i was playing on cracked servers, they murdered my dear DK's frost damage, i couldn't see anything i whispered/said/yelled in the chat, BG's were 10min que (Cyclone BG )

Just another patch day..

Anyone been to Ulduar yet?


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 15, 2009)

> Anyone been to Ulduar yet?


Yeah me and my guild are on General Vezax. Planning on getting him tomorrow and start work on Yogg.

Kologarn was tougher than I thought, thought he was going to be a pushover. 

Im disappointed at how easy Blizzard has made Ulduar, Alagon and Yogg better be hard as shit. Icecrown better be some epic shit, so far this has been the fail of the lich king.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 16, 2009)

Louis-954 said:


> Yeah me and my guild are on General Vezax. Planning on getting him tomorrow and start work on Yogg.
> 
> Kologarn was tougher than I thought, thought he was going to be a pushover.
> 
> Im disappointed at how easy Blizzard has made Ulduar, Alagon and Yogg better be hard as shit. Icecrown better be some epic shit, so far this has been the fail of the lich king.



10 or 25 man?


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 16, 2009)

lol raids.

What's the status of Death Knights in level 80 PvP?  Me and my bud his 65 with our DKs last night and we have been pretty stupidly OP in PvE.  I'm glad Blizzard designed the class to play this way at least initially, but I don't want BGs n shit to be DK orgies where any other non healing class is less than effective.


----------



## Nadini (Apr 16, 2009)

^
DK, Hunters and Paladins dominated pvp, but all 3 got nerfed this patch, pala's the least..

since i don't like the 0/21/50 spec that most arena DK's use, i don't know how it works, i prefer full frost because its entertaining, i'm guessing they'll still be strong, but not as OP as they were before.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2009)

Surv hunters got a flat DPS decrease.

Also, I'm torn as what to do. Thunderstomp got nerfed into the ground. My beloved white Mjöllnir is no longer as useful as before.

Maybe I'll try a Worm for soloing.


----------



## Muk (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.wow-europe.com/en/info/basics/talents/priest/talents.html?tal=0533203130002512331023231251205050030000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

any thoughts on the disc build?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2009)

You should stop using yellow.


----------



## Muk (Apr 16, 2009)

i just copy and pasted it from the wow thingy


----------



## Nadini (Apr 16, 2009)

use wowhead 

blizz sites are always laggy to me.


----------



## Croagunk (Apr 16, 2009)

Tankadins got a huge buff, I'm loving this. ;D


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 17, 2009)

> 10 or 25 man?


We are working on 25. I havent touched the 10 yet. Yogg down btw. It was  a hard encounter.... Yogg-saron on hard mode  will be a challenge.


----------



## Muk (Apr 18, 2009)

i love dual speccing 

finally my healing priest can go dps on shit 

don't even have to switch gear


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 19, 2009)

Well with the new patch I'm finally thinking about coming back to WoW. Just coming back to DK seems like it will be hard though.


----------



## Muk (Apr 19, 2009)

psh death knights are overrated


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah, but he was my main before I quit, but I was DW spec, and I don't want to spend my time respeccing and getting gear. 
I think I might just get my druid up, but I don't want to go through outlands. 
My only other option is my hunter, but I don't know what's a good build for him cause I haven't played him in ages.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2009)

Beast Mastery for soloing, Survival for PVE.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 19, 2009)

So I go to dual spec, am all happy after speccing destruction and waiting for the insane conflag crits , summon my imp and get this

he has a summoning disorientation for 15 days

meaning he is stunned for 15 days straight


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2009)

Didn't they already quick fix the conflag crits?


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 19, 2009)

What's the best PvE spec for DK now? Need to start gearing him back up and speccing him right.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 19, 2009)

Cyborg Superman said:


> So I go to dual spec, am all happy after speccing destruction and waiting for the insane conflag crits , summon my imp and get this
> 
> he has a summoning disorientation for 15 days
> 
> meaning he is stunned for 15 days straight



WTF? I don't even use my Imp anymore, just switch between VW and FH.

So Affliction + Destruction is the best choice for Lock Dual Spec?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 20, 2009)

Gentleman said:


> What's the best PvE spec for DK now? Need to start gearing him back up and speccing him right.



Some of my frost dk buddies agree it's not the same, and I can only guess it's even worse for dual wield dks. Oblit got nerfed to be frosts heavy hitter and deathstrike got buffed to be bloods double rune ability. The buffed scourge strike too so idk. Prolly easier to dps in Unholy, only go blood if you are geared and tight on rotations.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 20, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Didn't they already quick fix the conflag crits?



I'm not sure but without any raid buffs and in my slightly subpar gear I got a 10k crit 



Stark said:


> WTF? I don't even use my Imp anymore, just switch between VW and FH.
> 
> So Affliction + Destruction is the best choice for Lock Dual Spec?




You need the imp for destruction as destruction specs typically have the 3/3 in empowered imp, meaning when the imp crits your chance to crit goes up by 20% which will make you happy 

but yeah it seems my imp has been stunlocked by a rogue or something for 14 more days


----------



## Draffut (Apr 20, 2009)

Gentleman said:


> Yeah, but he was my main before I quit, but I was DW spec, and I don't want to spend my time respeccing and getting gear.
> I think I might just get my druid up, but I don't want to go through outlands.
> My only other option is my hunter, but I don't know what's a good build for him cause I haven't played him in ages.



Just because DW DK takes more than a kindergarders mind to rape dmg meters now is no reason to abandon it.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 20, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Just because DW DK takes more than a kindergarders mind to rape dmg meters now is no reason to abandon it.



Well they've killed alot of its power. Gargoyle, Killing Machine procs, Howling Blast... just not worth it when it's easier to just go 2hander.


----------



## Vetano-sama (Apr 21, 2009)

What about mages? Haven't touched the game since November 2008

(Been playing #20 in 3on3 on #2 Realmpool in Germany o: )


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 21, 2009)

I think I want to focus on my druid right now anyways, he's still fun to play even though I've already done all the stuff on him. I think it will be even better when he's 80.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 21, 2009)

_Everything's_ better at 80.:ho


----------



## Jotun (Apr 22, 2009)

I didn't notice they were selling sigils of awareness, I need to save up. I'm really digging death strike as blood and the auto proc death coil is just awesome.


----------



## Matt Perry (Apr 22, 2009)

Arms for pve > Fury.

3.1 hax.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh my god PopCap what are you doing to me???
Happy Happy the Happiest place in NF


Bejeweled had already taken over my flight times and deaths, but now I might have to log in just to play Peggle.


----------



## Migooki (Apr 24, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Oh my god PopCap what are you doing to me???
> Vikings vs ninja?
> 
> 
> Bejeweled had already taken over my flight times and deaths, but now I might have to log in just to play Peggle.



haha woooot.. count me in. =I


----------



## Muk (Apr 24, 2009)

no idea what to do in those games xD

i just alt tab to read stuff while flying


----------



## Migooki (Apr 24, 2009)

I *love* Bejeweled. This is going to be great when trying to level 450 profession levels.


----------



## Muk (Apr 24, 2009)

you need to give me link to tetris addon


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2009)

Orochimaru has big Azn tits.


----------



## Muk (Apr 27, 2009)

finally got my bronze drake 

got it the day after i got epic fly skill


----------



## Nadini (Apr 27, 2009)

Question: Does Thunderfury still stack with Thunderclap and Judgment of the Just?

My friend is planing on getting it, since the 20% less attack speed is really sweet for tanks.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 29, 2009)

So, did you guys actually made a Naruto Forum guild? If so in which server?


----------



## Muk (Apr 29, 2009)

dragonmaw euro server not sure if people still play it though xD

haven't really looked at it, been too busy playing argent tournament  on my lvl 80 priest


----------



## Starrk (Apr 30, 2009)

I was going to, but gave up.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 4, 2009)

I don't think I've ever been as annoyed by achievements as I have been this week. Mostly it is because I'm doing bgs and people keep yelling at each other because they want to cap things or whatever for children's week. Appearently taking care of little kids make you really pissed off. 


Muk said:


> you need to give me link to tetris addon


I just had some old crappy one where the tetris screen was way too big. Don't have it anymore since bg queues pretty much went away.


Haylee said:


> Level 90 already? You're way ahead of Blizzard, mister!


This is why I play WoW instead of investing my time in doing fancy mathematics. D:!


Hangat?r said:


> Orochimaru has big Azn tits.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2009)

Blame yourself and the BH, dear.


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2009)

Glyph of sprint is broken in bgs at the 40-49 bracket. Especially in WSG, my mount can't even go that fast D:

I kept seeing this as I was doing wsg and I think I cried a little because I am trying to save up for the black war raptor..


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2009)

WSG sucks if you're on Alli-side in lower-brackets.


----------



## Nadini (May 4, 2009)

Why do the retadins always gang up on poor resto druids 

I swear, each time i ever get close to a flag in AB, its either 3 retadins that appear out of nowhere and pound the shit outta me, or its a warrior and a retadin 

sigh.

no amount of fuckin' resilience will help me with those annoying stuns. or those unbelievably high crits


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2009)

Retardins are flavour of the expansion, next to DK's.


----------



## Nadini (May 4, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Retardins are flavour of the expansion, next to DK's.



wtb oldschool palas, Jamaz, Zalgradis, Grievous style ;<

I just want my old 1.9 WoW back


----------



## Muk (May 6, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Glyph of sprint is broken in bgs at the 40-49 bracket. Especially in WSG, my mount can't even go that fast D:
> 
> I kept seeing this as I was doing wsg and I think I cried a little because I am trying to save up for the black war raptor..


 
what does glyph of spirit do?

god do i hate bliz for the nerf on my disc priests spell power 

now only shadow and holy get a spell power boost 

screw them

i want my spell power back and my instant spells and my off-battle mana regen

SOBs that's what they are

like disc healers don't have it hard enough, now they take away from my spell power already


----------



## Jotun (May 6, 2009)

Glyph of sprint gives 30% more speed, it used to lower the duration but they removed that. So basically rogues are running at 100% with sprint and then if they get the buff it's another 100%


----------



## Muk (May 7, 2009)

so now rogues run at 200% while sprinting?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 11, 2009)

^Yup, my bf of a billion rogues says that is true. But he says you have to be level 58 with the glyph since that's when you get rank 3 of sprint (it goes 50%, 60%, then 70% for each rank).
---

I finally got dual spec for my warrior. I wish I could reuse some of the glyphs I already have. D: I'm getting ever so slightly better at the jousting and I'm starting to do some raiding. I do crap for damage since I have been focusing on pvp so much (got a bunch resilience gear).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 11, 2009)

Muk said:


> what does glyph of spirit do?
> 
> god do i hate bliz for the nerf on my disc priests spell power
> 
> ...



Disc Priest are pretty crazy right now. I don't know what you're talking about.

Edit: No Rogue is gonna get Glyph of Sprint.


----------



## Muk (May 11, 2009)

i still want more spell power xD

i know disc priest are awesome, i can spam my bubble now 

and instance heal with my penance a tank from 10% back up to 50%-70% 

and pain suppression if he gets hit back down to 30% and i infuse myself with some haste before busting out a greater healing for some awesome crits, cause i happen to bubble him and he has weaken soul for extra crit chance xD

and on crit i bubble him again xD

yet, it still feel it lacking as disc healer  my mana regen totally sucks balls. i've gotta bust out like the shadow fiend/hyme of hope/mana pot in a boss fight


----------



## Jotun (May 12, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Disc Priest are pretty crazy right now. I don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Edit: No Rogue is gonna get Glyph of Sprint.



No Rogue at lvl 58-59 is going to get it? They removed the drawback to the glyph so you run 100% at full uptime. If you are a rogue and you do WSG alot of course you would lol


----------



## Starrk (May 12, 2009)

Where can I get Glyph of Sprint?

The AH on my realm doesn't have it.


----------



## Munken (May 12, 2009)

You find someone that has inscription as their profession?


----------



## Starrk (May 13, 2009)

My Lock has Inscription, what level do I get it at?


----------



## Munken (May 13, 2009)

285


----------



## Louis-954 (May 15, 2009)

Guys: free Coldplay Album

My guild <Paradigm Shift> is recruiting, ranged dps specifically, though all are welcome to apply. You must be 80 and experienced in atleast all pre-3.1 raid content, Ulduar expereince is a plus but not required as of yet. Applicants should also have semi-decent gear from those raids(no green or blue machines).

A little about us.



> *About Paradigm Shift*
> 
> We are a casual/hardcore raiding guild. We raid Sunday though Thursday 7pm to ~ 10:30 pm Server Time on US Cho'gall. We require our members to show to at least 3 raids a week, if missing more then a few days of raiding, you must notify an officer in advance.
> We have cleared all the WotLK content including 3D Sarth and are currently making our way through Ulduar. If you are applying, you must be aware of the fights and know their strats. Youtube and warcraftmovies.com exist for a reason. If you don't know a fight, it is your responsibility to be critical and figure out what your class needs to be doing. Your job will specifically be hammered out when we are at the boss.
> ...


As shown on our main page we are 12/14 Ulduar and working on Yogg-Saron Phase 2, he should die Sunday, after which we will start pushing hardmodes to make our way to Algalon the Observer.


We are a laid back and fun guild of expereinced and skilled players, and we look forward to adding you to our roster! So please register and apply if you meet our basic and simple requirements!

Thank you.


----------



## Muk (May 16, 2009)

loot system sucks,

no thx


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (May 16, 2009)

isn't that how most decent guilds do it these days? you only do freerolls in pugs


----------



## Muk (May 16, 2009)

that's why i like pugs


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (May 16, 2009)

i don't think pugs can clear ulduar currently


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2009)

Guilds can still easily fuck you over. See Guild Drama anywhere.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (May 16, 2009)

Same with pugs tho, caring about loot = game over


----------



## Muk (May 16, 2009)

with pugs it isn't as horrible on the 'drama' side as with guilds


----------



## Draffut (May 16, 2009)

Mecha-Kisame said:


> isn't that how most decent guilds do it these days? you only do freerolls in pugs



Are there no more DKP systems?


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (May 16, 2009)

Honestly I'm not sure but I've yet to hear of any guilds that use dkp on US-Magtheridon.


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

US - Kil'jaeden
Armory


I was looking for a WoW thread to post in.


----------



## Jotun (May 19, 2009)

Loot council is just another way of playing favorites.

And you can pug some of Uld, you are assuming everyone without a guild sucks?


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Loot council is just another way of playing favorites.
> 
> And you can pug some of Uld, *you are assuming everyone without a guild sucks?*



There is a vast majority if you pug with people you don't know.

But I agree not everyone without a guild sucks, but a vast amount do.


----------



## Mugiwara (May 21, 2009)

Anyone here play on Dragonblight?


----------



## Coldbid (May 21, 2009)

My raiding guild used a dkp system, Dirty Deeds on Realm Scarlet Crusade and i liked it since i could make all the raids which ment i got all the gear! yuppy!, but for drama and shity additude problems we stopped raiding completly, we where kickin ass in ulduar too   now im guildless and these dumb apps are soooo lame but id be damned before i end up joining some shity guild


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2009)

I was loling my arse off during a DM boost last night with a friend of mine. Him being an 80 Pala, and my 13 mage. In a single run I got the ring, wand, gloves, vest and staff.


----------



## Byakuya (May 22, 2009)

lol I just wiped out Nijel's Point (small alliance outpost) and used their forge to improve my mining skill.


----------



## Falco-san (May 23, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> lol I just wiped out Nijel's Point (small alliance outpost) and used their forge to improve my mining skill.


Wow, you wiped out a Alliance outpost in fucking Desolace, gj man! 


So anyway what do y'all think of this?



> Patch 3.2: Call of the Crusade
> Quote from: Blizzard (Source)
> The upcoming major content patch, Call of the Crusade, will bring a host of new features for World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King.
> 
> ...


----------



## Louis-954 (May 23, 2009)

> Loot council is just another way of playing favorites.


We base loot distribution off the following. Attendance, Loot recently recieved, biggest upgrade, and performance during the raid. I think thats pretty fair, the only people who see it as "playing favs" are the bads and loot whores.



> And you can pug some of Uld, you are assuming everyone without a guild sucks?


Yes most people who pug are lucky to get past Flame Leviathan. That is called sucking, plain and simple.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 23, 2009)

Oh, my guild uses a dkp system too, but only for raids scheduled on the calendar. Otherwise it is free-for-all. I'm told my guild is falling apart and I do see some people leaving every couple of days. Doesn't really concern me. It is a guild made by a merging of two awhile ago and yet there are still so many people I know in it from one of the guilds before merge that I was in. They have been around since release pretty much. 

In other news, I am slowly but surely doing raids. My gear is crap since I am all decked out for pvp (screw you resilience!), but I managed to get a shiny new weapon out of normal Naxx. Also known as the shiny pink axe.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (May 24, 2009)

Before my guild broke we had some fury war who logged on about once a week (usually not for raid) roll and win that, it made me sad.


----------



## Eevihl (May 24, 2009)

Pug vs. Yogg would be fun to see.
And Orochimaru your sig makes me lulz and scared.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 24, 2009)

^Yay. 
---

*@Falco-san: *Ah! I totally missed your post. Didn't know about it until a guildie brought the information up today. I'm really curious about pretty much all of it. xD I do love battlegrounds after all, so the new one sounds interesting. Especially since it is large scale and sounds something like a big version of Arathi Basin. I also want to know if the Crusaders' Coliseum is pvp or not. As for the expansion on the argent tournament, that could be fun. I've gotten to the point where I no longer suck against NPCs in it anyway.  Wish they would add more dailies per day allowed though.


----------



## Jotun (May 24, 2009)

Louis-954 said:


> We base loot distribution off the following. Attendance, Loot recently recieved, biggest upgrade, and performance during the raid. I think thats pretty fair, the only people who see it as "playing favs" are the bads and loot whores.
> 
> 
> Yes most people who pug are lucky to get past Flame Leviathan. That is called sucking, plain and simple.



So ultimately you are using a DKP system without DKP, technically speaking rolling is fair. What you are doing can easily get sidetracked if you don't like a person for whatever reason or your friend is in the guild etc.

I don't see where you are getting your info for pugs from, generalization? You seem to be in a guild yourself, unless you are pugging Ulduar behind your guilds back or it's just shit talk on your server. There are guilds that can do Ulduar but can't do Emalon. Good players don't need to have their hands held thru content.

Believe it or not, not all guilds like to whore out their down status on raids either.


----------



## Coteaz (May 25, 2009)

Mecha-Kisame said:


> Before my guild broke we had some fury war who logged on about once a week (usually not for raid) roll and win that, it made me sad.


This is amusing because I was a fury warrior who leeched off of a guild in Burning Crusade and got into one raid per week to win things in Hyjal or BT that the real members needed.

Good times.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 25, 2009)

> So ultimately you are using a DKP system without DKP, technically speaking rolling is fair. What you are doing can easily get sidetracked if you don't like a person for whatever reason or your friend is in the guild etc.


Loot Council is nothing like DKP. Look the two up. We have a council of officers have 5-10 minutes discussions on who will recieve the loot after we down bosses. We dont view loot as "super phat purpelz" we view them as progression tools. We give these tools out in a way that benefit the raid as a whole to help make progression easier and ultimately more loot to be had by all. As I said in my previous post, we give out loot based on a variety of factors. In short we do whats best for the guild as a whole. Be pro, be on time, and be frequent, you get loot. Im not a huge fan of a top healer in our guild, it doesnt affect him recieving loot.

I dont see how we can be any more fair. 



> I don't see where you are getting your info for pugs from, generalization? You seem to be in a guild yourself, unless you are pugging Ulduar behind your guilds back or it's just shit talk on your server. _*There are guilds that can do Ulduar but can't do Emalon.*_ Good players don't need to have their hands held thru content.


If by "can do ulduar but not Emalon" then I hope you mean just Flame Leviathan and maybe Razorscale, and that doesnt count as "doing ulduar". Doing Ulduar is killing Yogg. I can safely say that there is no guild that has downed Yogg but cant down Emalon.



> Believe it or not, not all guilds like to whore out their down status on raids either.


Im a recruitment officer in my guild, posting what we have downed is a way to attract good players to apply to us. Its not uncommon.


----------



## Muk (May 25, 2009)

what is the next raid up from nax 10 man that i can pug? i've done obsidian a couple of times already xD

i don't like doing 25, takes too much time and even trying to pug it, it is a pain trying to get a group together xD


----------



## Gentleman (May 25, 2009)

I guess Eye of Eternity, but I never see anyone pugging that on my server . If you really want to stay away from 25 mans, EoE and Ulduar are the only two raids left. If not you'll have to do 25 OS and Naxx.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 27, 2009)

Ooo, 3.1.3!

Naruto Chapter 449 Predictions

*Spoiler*: _for those who don't feel like clicking the link_ 





> World of Warcraft Client Patch 3.1.3
> 
> The latest patch notes can always be found at Naruto Chapter 449 Predictions
> The latest test realm patch notes can always be found at
> ...





I'm actually happy about the warrior changes, probably because I want to go fury again so I don't care about Juggernaut benig nerfed again. What I care about is the amazing buff for Bloodthirst and blood frenzy being better is hot stuff too. :3


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2009)

Also, Druids are getting new animal skins!


----------



## Munken (May 27, 2009)

No mage changes as always


----------



## Nadini (May 27, 2009)

Why aren't retadins getting nerfed?

Is it just me or are warriors really the developers guinea pigs?




> Chaos Bolt: This spell no longer ignores damage reduction effects of the target.



Whats the point in this spell anymore?


----------



## Munken (May 27, 2009)

^



> # Hand of Freedom: The base duration of this buff has been reduced from 10 seconds to 6 seconds.



Looks like a nerf to me


----------



## Nadini (May 27, 2009)

Munken said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a nerf to me



i can live with their utility, i can't live with LOL AW(ignore pain suppression ) +TRINKET+LOLSTUN = GG 




_at least_ that's something.. E4E i haven't seen arena retadins use in a while, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 27, 2009)

^


> Eye For An Eye: This talent now deals 5/10% of the critical strike damage taken by the paladin back at the attacker.


Is also a nerf to the retribution tree. Down from 10/20%. It made my bf real sad since his lowbie pally was just about to get it.


----------



## Nadini (May 27, 2009)

Orochimaru said:


> ^
> 
> Is also a nerf to the retribution tree. Down from 10/20%. It made my bf real sad since his lowbie pally was just about to get it.



lowbie pala? a twink? E4E is practically useless in PvE, there's more important talents in the ret tree.


----------



## Draffut (May 27, 2009)

> Chaos Bolt: This spell no longer ignores damage reduction effects of the target.



Well, there goes the entire fucking reason to use this spell.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 27, 2009)

Andy said:


> lowbie pala? a twink? E4E is practically useless in PvE, there's more important talents in the ret tree.


Nope, fresh alt, he's only level 20something. Why is Eye For An Eye useless for PvE? He is on a PvP server, but he does quests and everything normally. Even though mobs can't spell crit you they can still normal crit you and that matters, right?


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2009)

PVE or PVP server doesn't mean shit, these days.

Before, you'd see raids on Southshore, Crossroads, wherever. Nowadays everyone sticks to the major cities and a lone ganker here and there.


----------



## Starrk (May 27, 2009)

Andy said:


> Whats the point in this spell anymore?



My brother has a Destro Lock. He raged at this.

Also, I'd like to know how Retadins are in need of nerfing. I'm leveling one now.


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2009)

You really have to ask why a class that can faceroll there way to success needs a nerf?


----------



## Starrk (May 27, 2009)

Now I feel like a douche. 

At least I have my Afflock.


----------



## Muk (May 28, 2009)

Andy said:


> Look, you're leveling a paladin, he's around lvl 20, you currently wear mail and will suffer around.. 80 or so damage per crit, mobs by default have 5% chance to crit, so 10% of 80 damage is 8.
> 
> Is it _really_ worth spending 2 talent points on E4E? for something that occurs every few minutes?
> 
> ...



wait .... they ignore pain suppresion? what a pain in the ass 

my main being disc priest will be sad, good thing i don't pvp much xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 28, 2009)

Andy said:


> Look, you're leveling a paladin, he's around lvl 20, you currently wear mail and will suffer around.. 80 or so damage per crit, mobs by default have 5% chance to crit, so 10% of 80 damage is 8.
> 
> Is it _really_ worth spending 2 talent points on E4E? for something that occurs every few minutes?
> 
> ...


Yeah, you are right about it generally not being very good, but really, at that point there isn't anything after the key ones that are that impressive. Not at level 20 anyway. I'm confused as to why you wouldn't get seal of command at a low level though. By the way, you used the not yet implemented conversion, it would be like 100 damage instead of 50 if they didn't nerf it. I think I should have explained his playstyle better. Even though he does PvE content he specs for expecting to be jumped by PvPers because that's how he rolls. So without any resilience gear it would seem that getting crit matters.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 28, 2009)

All you QQers about Ret Paladins need to L2P 

I am just kidding, I don't PvP, usually, I mainly PvE. I don't care about PvP, the off chance I am PvPing I pwn faces with my BoH (I actually suck at PvP, imho I was decent back in vanilla with my Huntard, but they were OP too amirite?). What class/spec does everyone play? I play dual-spec Prot/Ret Paladin, and dual-spec Ele/Resto Shaman. I'm ready to tank/dps/heal Ulduar with both chars, any spec. Currently getting off-off-spec pieces for a holy set on my Pally to try it out and compare it to my Shammy's resto spec.

I wish they had more Ele Shaman love.


----------



## Nadini (May 28, 2009)

> After successful testing on the PTR, we are pleased to announce that the first Cross-Language Battlegroups have been created today. This new feature combines Battlegroups from different languages into one, expanding the pool of players keen for PvP action in both Arenas and Battlegrounds.
> 
> Players from realms of different languages will only ever face each other as opponents in battle and will not be playing on the same faction in Battlegrounds, ensuring that those playing on your side will speak the same language as you. Please note that not all Battlegroups will be joined into Cross-Language Battlegroups, and this feature will not be affecting the Russian language Battlegroups. We will provide more details on other new Cross-Language Battlegroups closer to the time they will go live.





> Q: How is a Cross-Language Battlegroup different from a Cross-Realm Battlegroup?
> A: Cross-Language Battlegroups expand the Battlegroups feature allowing you to face players from realms of other languages. Until now, you would only face players from other English realms.
> 
> Q: How will the Cross-Language Battlegroups affect the current Arena ladders?
> ...



Source

I still remember the time when battlegrounds were only limited to their own server, and when the inter-server battlegrounds started and the lag and bugs were unbearable for a month or so, i sense shit coming with this.


----------



## Starrk (May 28, 2009)

I don't have Dual Spec. 

AffLock & ComRogue


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 28, 2009)

Andy said:


> Source
> 
> I still remember the time when battlegrounds were only limited to their own server, and when the inter-server battlegrounds started and the lag and bugs were unbearable for a month or so, i sense shit coming with this.


Heh, I remember those times as well. When people actually use to wait around outside the places to queue in like in Ashenvale where the WSG Alliance one was located. xD This cross-language thing is interesting. At least it means people can't make alts to bitch at you for rolling their character, or, at least you won't understand if they do so. xD


			
				Minster said:
			
		

> What class/spec does everyone play?


Warrior, arms/fury, I like switching between the two although I prefer fury. All my other alts have pretty much not been played for at least a year since I did take a long break from the game.


----------



## Aruarian (May 28, 2009)

Main: BM Hunter

Alts (I'm a general altoholic, but I've deleted a fair few, so on my main server):
Frost Mage
Shadow Priest


----------



## Muk (May 28, 2009)

disc/shadow priest main

prot war being leveled xD


----------



## Nadini (May 28, 2009)

Current main: Disc pvp priest/shadow pve

Alt is either prot pala or soon to be 78 frost mage(blizzard grinding is fuuuun~)


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 28, 2009)

I am currently working on leveling my Orc Death Knight, I wanna compare tanking with a 2-hander compared to sword and board as I do on my Paladin, and also compare DK DPS to my Ret Paladin's, I wish they didn't kill DW DKs, cause I didn't want another 2-handed DPS and Rogues are kinda bleh, but oh well.

Orcs are the best race followed closely by Trolls, Shaman is Orc, Warrior alt is Orc, Warlock alt is Orc, Rogue alt is Orc, Hunter alt is Troll, Priest alt is Troll . 

Sadly my main isn't an Orc, cause Orcs can't be Paladins, my Shaman used to be my main, but Paladins are way fun.


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2009)

so question ... what's the deal with prot war and stun lock? 

i find myself sometimes in situations where hordes want to play with my female hot draenei prot warrior, and so i always stun lock them.

pity usually is, i can't really follow up with some big hits 

i stun/charge lock them and have to rely on my wacking to down them 

and engineering doesn't help either, is there no combat pet for the prot warrior that does high dps 

ohh and i hate blood dk's. such a pain in the ass


----------



## Nadini (May 31, 2009)

^
Block gear(trinket pop if viable) +Shield block + shield slam on 5 sunders = high crits 

That's pretty much your highest damager

you can get in 2 shield slams during shield block, if they crit, that's quite a bit of damage.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (May 31, 2009)

I've gotten SS crits for over 12k with my sbv set lol.


----------



## Croagunk (Jun 2, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Well, there goes the entire fucking reason to use this spell.



The only real change is now it doesn't ignore resil.

So, the spell is still usable.


----------



## Muk (Jun 3, 2009)

Mecha-Kisame said:


> I've gotten SS crits for over 12k with my sbv set lol.



how much do you hit for normally with ss?

and how much damage does revenge do?


----------



## Starrk (Jun 4, 2009)

Croagunk said:


> The only real change is now it doesn't ignore resil.
> 
> So, the spell is still usable.



But like it was said earlier in the thread, that eliminates the main draw of the spell.


----------



## Hana (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmm...we have a WoW thread? New info to me.

Small rant: I want undead paladins!!!! I miss being horde and I loathe blood elves. I love paladins so I had to roll Alliance. If gaytaciluar blood elves can control the "holy light" then undead sure can. To balance it out, dwarves can be shamans; it fits with their lore.

I know it is a stupid argument, but it could still happen.


----------



## Nadini (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone seen the 'No resilence Gladiator' ret paladin movie?



Oh yeah, you definitely are not in need of a nerf boys.

for anyone remotely interested.

Chess Chips and Flowergirls


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 6, 2009)

Andy said:


> Anyone seen the 'No resilence Gladiator' ret paladin movie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After all the years of getting LOLRET RESPEC HOLY flinged at my head I hope you enjoy me shoving my hammer up your ass tyvm.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 7, 2009)

I didn't like Holy spec.


----------



## Nadini (Jun 8, 2009)

Stark said:


> I didn't like Holy spec.



You didn't?

Why the past tense? I find it boring now as well.

The only fun healing class is priest imo.


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2009)

Andy said:


> You didn't?
> 
> Why the past tense? I find it boring now as well.
> 
> The only fun healing class is priest imo.



lol suddenly priests get all the love

xD

they sucked pre 3.1 xD


----------



## Nadini (Jun 8, 2009)

Discipline is love, not that fond of holy though ;a


----------



## Croagunk (Jun 11, 2009)

Why isn't it 3.2 yet?

I want mounts for all my alts.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 12, 2009)

Have you guys gotten your free battle bot pet? Go to the mountain dew site or w/e and get it. Shit is so epic, even fights if you fuel up with opposite colors.


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2009)

Andy said:


> Discipline is love, not that fond of holy though ;a



lol i went to altaec valley the other day with my disc priest, wasn't even pvp specced xD

and i broke first rank among alliance almost all the time 

edit:

Btw is anyone else experiencing ultra long log in times? The whole 'authentication' and character loading screen take far too long to log in currenlty


----------



## Seronei (Jun 15, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Have you guys gotten your free battle bot pet? Go to the mountain dew site or w/e and get it. Shit is so epic, even fights if you fuel up with opposite colors.



I had it but then they decided to remove all from the European servers  
Was cool but didn't find anyone else with them until they removed them...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 16, 2009)

So maintance day today and I come by with some mini-thoughts since I can't play WoW. The more I hear about the new bg the more I want to be a part of it. I like controlling of resources and the whole infiltrating the other side by going over their walls thing is awesome. As for my main, I got her the first and probably only piece of tier 8.5 she will ever see. Downed Emalon on heroic for the first time (a pug, since I enjoy those too much ).


Croagunk said:


> Why isn't it 3.2 yet?
> 
> I want mounts for all my alts.


Heh, I'm really interested in that as well, so cheap.  Might mean I'll finally play my other characters again instead of farming gold on my main all the time.


Jotun said:


> Have you guys gotten your free battle bot pet? Go to the mountain dew site or w/e and get it. Shit is so epic, even fights if you fuel up with opposite colors.


OOo, no! Thanks for saying that, I just looked it up.


			
				Seronei said:
			
		

> I had it but then they decided to remove all from the European servers
> Was cool but didn't find anyone else with them until they removed them...


Why did they remove them? D:


----------



## Starrk (Jun 17, 2009)

Some error happened and I had to reinstall the game.

It's taking forever.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 18, 2009)

Why is it people don't accept my food in heroics and such. I always get "no thanks" or "it's a waste"

Then they go on in the instance without food buffs. I just don't understand, it even hurts more when I drop a feast and I'm the only one feasting.


----------



## Muk (Jun 19, 2009)

i love food  

no one ever drops food for me 

people are stupid i suppose xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 19, 2009)

@Stark: Ouch, yeah, had that happen before. D:

@jotun: Since I fish a lot I usually end up putting down a fish feast for people. Most of the time people that I go with actually do eat the stuff unless they already have their own food. Are you on a pvp server by any chance?
----------

The new battleground information in under development has me and my bf spazzing like happy, well, spazzes.

(top panel)

Mostly the thing about getting xp from battlegrounds AND the whole not having to fight twinks unless you are a twink yourself. I think it is a great way to please both parties.
Oh, and this little tidbit had me cheering as well. I'm on defense a lot since no one else does it so this is great to hear: "As of patch 3.2.0 any honorable kills that are made within range of a capture point grant 50% increased honor."


----------



## Muk (Jun 20, 2009)

oohh sounds fun the new bgs

and luckily i've got a tank now with which i can go pvping xD

healing in bg only is fun if its in big groups xD

and you don't get targeted by hordes


----------



## Starrk (Jun 20, 2009)

So glad they're putting a zepplin platform in TB. 

Rogues w/ Axes? 

Curse them lowering the mount requirement levels.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 20, 2009)

The test realm patch notes for 3.2 are out: 

Since I already read the awesome bg stuff I won't comment on it again.  I do like being able to queue up for Wintergrasp now though, along with the limited about of players being 100. No more horrid lag from having too many people. As for other changes, I'm happy about the emblem conversions, assuming the stuff you can buy with them are the same. A little sad at the lack of changes for warriors, but hey, no nerfs so that's good. 


Muk said:


> oohh sounds fun the new bgs
> 
> and luckily i've got a tank now with which i can go pvping xD
> 
> ...


I enjoy my lack of being to heal along with my lack of being targeted in bgs. 


Stark said:


> Rogues w/ Axes?


Yeah, that is pretty cool. But it is kind of sad that one-handed axes can't be obtained through things like WSG tokens or as a legacy weapon. I'm so use to having sure ways of getting weapons instead of having to run instances.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm surprised that was the only real big rogue change, and wow wtf do they keep nerfing DK tanking for? Just because Ulduar geared DKs are slightly/moreso OP than the other tanks?

That auto 4 totem drop button is fucking sexy especially for shit like VH when you are constantly moving around. The new range on shocks + glove bonus could make that frost shock talent in enhc slightly viable. Here's hoping Chain Heal will bounce properly now with the range increase.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 21, 2009)

Jotun said:


> I'm surprised that was the only real big rogue change, and wow wtf do they keep nerfing DK tanking for? Just because Ulduar geared DKs are slightly/moreso OP than the other tanks?



That's more than enough the reason. They weren't just slightly either, they were quite a lot better. Almost all guilds who wanted to do hardmodes were running a DK as their MT.

I guess it's kinda cool to see Rogues having the ability to use Axes now but you won't see any highend Rogues running those until maybe Tier 9. CQC is still the better spec if you're Combat in Ulduar.


----------



## Muk (Jun 21, 2009)

hehe i just joined a guild and ran ulda 25 for the first time xD

and i tanked even though i still had some blues on me


----------



## Starrk (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm leveling a Rogue as my first alt, so using an axe is a tough decision.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 22, 2009)

I hear CQC is going to include swords D:


----------



## Starrk (Jun 22, 2009)

Why would they do that?


----------



## Innocence (Jun 28, 2009)

i need to redownload wow :<


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 29, 2009)

That new boss in the Argent tourny 5 man seems interesting.
lol@heroic Hogger.


----------



## Muk (Jun 29, 2009)

how do you manage to get like 30k hp for tanks? pre buffing

i only managed to get about 27,8k hp and i have mostly heroic purple and a few nax 10 purple


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 2, 2009)

What do you all thing about the faction-change they are thinking of putting in? 
OOC

What I wanted was to be able to defect from alliance and be a horde NE.  But this is a pretty interesting idea as well. Nice that people can switch back if they don't like it at least. 


Muk said:


> hehe i just joined a guild and ran ulda 25 for the first time xD
> 
> and i tanked even though i still had some blues on me


Ooo, did you enjoy yourself? I haven't tanked in ages, found it to be too stressful. Probably why I will probably play a healer in a group for any alt either.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2009)

Holy shit, that new Exotic Beast makes me want to play again. D:


----------



## Innocence (Jul 3, 2009)

wow private server admin hacks ftw
plus custom gear


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 4, 2009)

When the faction change thing goes live, I am totally changing my alliance Hunter over to Horde, it was my first main ever (only char I raided with in vanilla.) Now all I have are horde characters, I knew I didn't delete the damn Nelf for a reason...


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2009)

Orochimaru said:


> What do you all thing about the faction-change they are thinking of putting in?
> MP3
> 
> What I wanted was to be able to defect from alliance and be a horde NE.  But this is a pretty interesting idea as well. Nice that people can switch back if they don't like it at least.
> ...



it was fun tanking the cat mini boss from the ailda fight or however you spell it xD

luckily you can stun the shit out of it


----------



## Jotun (Jul 4, 2009)

give me my shaman buffs nao


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2009)

are these the new wolfs the shammy will have?


----------



## Migooki (Jul 4, 2009)

I like WoW but I wish I could play it on a decent computer instead of this piece of shit. It would have been more enjoyable, for sure.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2009)

Muk said:


> are these the new wolfs the shammy will have?



New hunter pet.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 4, 2009)

Haylee said:


> I like WoW but I wish I could play it on a decent computer instead of this piece of shit. It would have been more enjoyable, for sure.



I know what you mean.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 5, 2009)

Ya. It really sucks.I can't enjoy WoW like I used to. It's really annoying knowing you can't enjoy a game you usually enjoy. I'm usually not bothered to play it because of the laggy shit.
But when I get a new computer. RAWR.

Do most of you people play on US servers? I'm on EU myself.


----------



## Munken (Jul 5, 2009)

get moar ram


----------



## Muk (Jul 7, 2009)

hmm for the lvl 80 darkmoon fairie card deck do you just grind monsters or is it only through inscription that you can get them?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2009)

Inscription       .


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 7, 2009)

lolz, my account got temporarily suspended 

How long does shit like this usually last?


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 7, 2009)

OOOH time to return to winterhoof


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 7, 2009)

Minster said:


> When the faction change thing goes live, I am totally changing my alliance Hunter over to Horde, it was my first main ever (only char I raided with in vanilla.) Now all I have are horde characters, I knew I didn't delete the damn Nelf for a reason...


Ooo, cool times. Guess you didn't make another hunter already?  It is sort of what my bf did, made a rogue of pretty much every race possible across different servers. He has at least 3 level 60+ rogues and who knows how many under that. >.>;


Muk said:


> it was fun tanking the cat mini boss from the ailda fight or however you spell it xD
> 
> luckily you can stun the shit out of it


I have never done Ulduar of any sort. Heck, never tried EoE either. I just like sticking with things I know, like Naxx or OS over and over. xD
That sure is one cool looking pet. I love the black and blue combination on pretty much anything.


Haylee said:


> Ya. It really sucks.I can't enjoy WoW like I used to. It's really annoying knowing you can't enjoy a game you usually enjoy. I'm usually not bothered to play it because of the laggy shit.
> But when I get a new computer. RAWR.
> 
> Do most of you people play on US servers? I'm on EU myself.


Aw, my computer is doing a very slow death so I understand. Every once in awhile it would just freeze up. D: I play on a US server.


"Shion" said:


> lolz, my account got temporarily suspended
> 
> How long does shit like this usually last?


I thought the message telling you that you got suspended would tell you for how long it would be. So...why did you get suspended?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 7, 2009)

The new faction changes thing is kinda lame.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2009)

Orochimaru said:


> That sure is one cool looking pet. I love the black and blue combination on pretty much anything.



It has lightning moving through it's fur. =D


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 7, 2009)

Orochimaru said:


> Ooo, cool times. Guess you didn't make another hunter already?  It is sort of what my bf did, made a rogue of pretty much every race possible across different servers. He has at least 3 level 60+ rogues and who knows how many under that. >.>;
> 
> I have never done Ulduar of any sort. Heck, never tried EoE either. I just like sticking with things I know, like Naxx or OS over and over. xD
> 
> ...



It said that someone was on my account that should not have been and tampered with it...

I dunno, maybe someone tried to hack me?


----------



## Migooki (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm not going to upgrade my computer. I'm going to buy a new one so I can finally fucking enjoy my PC gaming. 



"Shion" said:


> lolz, my account got temporarily suspended
> 
> How long does shit like this usually last?



Depends on what you did. What did you do? heh


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm so burnt out on WoW right now, and I'm only two levels from 80. >_>


----------



## Migooki (Jul 8, 2009)

First time hitter?

If you don't find any interests doing during level 80 you are going to be very disappointed, Sir.
Though, I know people who instantly level their main to 80 and then all their toons. Only to have several useless level 80s.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 8, 2009)

Pretty much, but I quite dig the game thus far.

I'm just bored of questing in Northrend right now, it kinda sucks when you don't have Cold Weather Flying. =p

Though I do have a full Hateful set (plus epic belts/cloaks/boots etc) waiting in my bank already, it'll be nice to ding 80 and equip it all the same day. :3


----------



## Migooki (Jul 8, 2009)

Ah, sounds very nice.

I think Northrend is fine, but not having the required flying skill does suck indeed.
But compared to Outland and its riding skill requirements, Blizzard would never make the game easy enough for us to lower it to the area entering level requirement at any of those two continents.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 8, 2009)

That's true.

I'm getting ganked a whole lot in Sholazar Basin though, there's quite a few 80 players flying above me as I quest, and naturally decide to kill me at sight. =p

But I'll try hit 80 before the weekend at least. :3


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2009)

Heh. I'm considering going back to WoW now that I'm bored with SFIV.

On my main server I've a lvl 62 Hunter, 23 Mage (fucking hate leveling between 20 and 45) and a Priest at 46.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 8, 2009)

Only two levels until you can counter-gank them. But it's still annoying as fuck, I get that. Especially when they start the BG corpse camping.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 8, 2009)

this is what happens when u guys pay attention to this game more than your own life!![YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YersIyzsOpc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Migooki (Jul 8, 2009)

That video was entertaining.

Until I found out it was all planned. I got REALLY DISAPPOINTED.

Hangatýr: You should *go for it*.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2009)

Haha. I get bored easily when it comes to grinding, which is a lot of WoW.

I also tend to be an altoholic. And the first 15 levels or so are the best planned out in WoW and the most delightful experience in the game.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 8, 2009)

It's okay, we're all in this together. I'm an altoholic as well.

I've leveled quite a lot characters but I never really grinded. Except when I'm skilling some professions. Bleh.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm considering to come back for 3.2, but there's no indication of when that'll drop.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 8, 2009)

The one where they fucked up the mounts?

I don't know how they keep making the DKs more powerful. But I like most of the UI changes.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2009)

Ghostcrawler is a git and it's working as intended.

But yeah, that one. Sköll, cheaper mounts earlier, etc.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 8, 2009)

At least it'll be less annoying from level 20.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2009)

Or if you're a Druid/Hunter, lvl 16.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, sure. I still remember the first time I got a mount. I played a paladin without knowing how fucking much it would cost for a mount. Since I wasn't very good at saving money (because I was too busy buying useless shit) I couldn't afford the mount @ 30. Then I figured out it was only 1G for me. I WAS SO HAPPY.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 8, 2009)

getting money in WoW is easy.

overall, its a very good game, but time consuming.

Im not gonna lie, i do play, but i am nowhere near addicted.

I have a level 48 Pally.... thats it.... lolz.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 8, 2009)

Getting money in WoW is not a big deal anymore. But when I made my first character it kind of sucked. But when you've played for a while, money is never a problem when making new characters. 

Which is why I hate rolling on new realms.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2009)

Are you in the US or EU?

Cause if people will join me on EU Neptulon Alliance, then I'd be rather happy.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 8, 2009)

When I made my first character...on day 1....I had to borrow gold when I hit lvl 40 to get my mount since I kept buying crap from the auction house  

Then when I hit 60 I decided to farm Devilsaurs (soloable as Shaman) and make the Devilsaur Set to sell for my epic mount, but I couldn't get it done before the mount update that replaced all the old mounts (white raptor)  

Memories


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2009)

I farmed Devilsaurs at lvl 54.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm unable to join you, Hangatýr. Sorry. Maybe I'll reroll there a beautiful day.
Besides, if I make another damn toon I'm gonna go kill myself.


----------



## TalikX (Jul 8, 2009)

Any ex-wow players in here who mind giving their account? I played it awhile back but forgot my account and I don't really want to buy all the expansions and stuff again, so if anyone is willing that would be cool thanks. Otherwise I guess I'll just try and find some old friends


----------



## Migooki (Jul 8, 2009)

If you still have the e-mail associated to the account, you'll be able to get your account back.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2009)

Haylee said:


> I'm unable to join you, Hangat?r. Sorry. Maybe I'll reroll there a beautiful day.
> Besides, if I make another damn toon I'm gonna go kill myself.



Bastard. 

Just transfer there.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 9, 2009)

Anyone here that plays on Doomhammer?


----------



## Migooki (Jul 9, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Bastard.
> 
> Just transfer there.



That would cost, you know!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2009)

But it would be nihil compared to the pleasure of playing with me. :ho


----------



## Migooki (Jul 9, 2009)

Maybe I'll come there and reroll completely?


----------



## Starrk (Jul 9, 2009)

Haylee said:


> Well, sure. I still remember the first time I got a mount. I played a paladin without knowing how fucking much it would cost for a mount. Since I wasn't very good at saving money (because I was too busy buying useless shit) I couldn't afford the mount @ 30. Then I figured out it was only 1G for me. I WAS SO HAPPY.



I had the same experience with my Lock.

All my old guildmates thought I chose a Lock on purpose.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 9, 2009)

Fuck,  I gotta go to work. bbl


----------



## Fenix (Jul 9, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> I farmed Devilsaurs at lvl 54.



Sounds like you wasted a lot of time doing that instead of leveling, other than that I fail to see your point


----------



## Migooki (Jul 9, 2009)

HEY HANGIE. I'm gonna make a DK @ Neptulon Alliance so I don't have to level from 1. 
You make one too and we can be buds. aww yea


----------



## LMJ (Jul 9, 2009)

Patch 3.2 is coming so fast, compared to 3.1. This patch will change so much crap. Esp healing mechanics!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2009)

Haylee said:


> HEY HANGIE. I'm gonna make a DK @ Neptulon Alliance so I don't have to level from 1.
> You make one too and we can be buds. aww yea



Nah, fuck DK. I'll stick with my lvl 62 Hunter. Haven't renewed my subscription yet, so ye.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 9, 2009)

I need to renew mine. 

Living in a hotel is costly.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 9, 2009)

Stark said:


> I need to renew mine.
> 
> Living in a hotel is costly.


lol that is pretty expensive. that extra 15 dollars can go towards another day in teh hotel.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 9, 2009)

It's free. 

The cost of the room itself is what's killing me.


----------



## Feraligatr (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm kind of a Semi-Retired player, I don't ever really step onto my character any more except to raid once or twice a week. I have a level 80 DK on Skullcrusher EU and our guild is raiding UD25. To be honest, the game really did start becoming more of a chore than anything which is why I hardly ever play now, but I must say Patch 3.2 certainly does intrigue me, maybe I'll just have to make some sort of comeback.


----------



## TalikX (Jul 9, 2009)

Haylee said:


> If you still have the e-mail associated to the account, you'll be able to get your account back.



Hmm, I'm trying but nothing so far


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Sounds like you wasted a lot of time doing that instead of leveling, other than that I fail to see your point



Not really. I wanted  a red Devilsaur. =p


----------



## Draffut (Jul 9, 2009)

Feraligatr said:


> I'm kind of a Semi-Retired player, I don't ever really step onto my character any more except to raid once or twice a week. I have a level 80 DK on Skullcrusher EU and our guild is raiding UD25. To be honest, the game really did start becoming more of a chore than anything which is why I hardly ever play now, but I must say Patch 3.2 certainly does intrigue me, maybe I'll just have to make some sort of comeback.



WOW endgame has always been a chore.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 9, 2009)

But I get more bored grinding through the same places on a new class than I do doing raids and pvp'ing.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 9, 2009)

i have been with WoW since beta of vanilla. I have played the game for years, but every now and then i take a nice break away from it, bout months at a time. That is the time where all the content got boring and repetitive. I think it was around the same time all the final raid instances were being released b4 the new expansion. Granted my guild never got to down KT in Naxx in Vanilla WoW, it got boring and repetive. Same thing happened after Sunwell, and after Naxx+Maly+OS+Vault same crap. Now i came back and my guild has downed Yoggy a few weeks back. Now it is KINDA getting repetative and the only thing keeping me going now are the hard modes, and trying to kill that bastard Algalon. Now that i hear 3.2 is not to far away, i am getting hyped up about it because of the new end game content. I like the way that Blizzard is approaching this new type of raiding experience for the new Instance/Colliseum or w/e they wanna call it. There are alot of new changes being made to mechanics. I have been a healer since the beginning of the game (Paladin) and i have gotten bored of the same FoL or HoL spamming. Now they are changing the healing mechanics for paladins so it can keep us awake in raids.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 9, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Nah, fuck DK. I'll stick with my lvl 62 Hunter. Haven't renewed my subscription yet, so ye.



Fine. But if you wanna play with me, I'm making a DK.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh, that's fine. You can be my meatshield~.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a life and a job though, so might now be able to get online to level each day. :3

Besides, I need to level from 55-62 to see how the lag is. I'll beep you when I'm getting close.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't play WoW everyday, either. Besides the AH, anyway. I get bored to easily.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh, I love the AH. I live there. ;A;


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2009)

I bought a lot of Titanium Ore stacks when it was 20g a stack. Made a fortune. XD


----------



## Migooki (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice. Sadly I've wasted way too much money in the AH while trying to resurrect old characters that had no playable gear.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2009)

I spend a lot of money on bags for alts.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 9, 2009)

Why not dedicate one of your character's profession for that and go with tailoring? It'll save you A LOT money. Trust me.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2009)

No chars high enough that can make Frostweave bags.

I'm glad they finally implemented the paid Engineering spec change. My Hunter redid it, thrice.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 9, 2009)

Ohh.. haha nice.

I've never done tailoring at high levels so I had no clue what level was required for the Frostweave bags.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2009)

Given that frostweave is Northrend only, 70+. =p


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 9, 2009)

Just do mining and skinning, makes tons of money and then you'll have plenty for bags.


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 9, 2009)

Gentleman said:


> Just do mining and skinning, makes tons of money and then you'll have plenty for bags.



Truth.
I made a Troll Death Knight(Because Trolls are just so fucking awesome, who needs racials anyway? )

And gave it skinning and mining.
Now im running all around Azeroth leveling those proffs, while also working on loremaster and Orc rep, might aswell hit a few birds with one stone.

Anyway, I made a shitload of Bronze Bars and they sell like crazy.
30g a stack? Yes please? 

Especially fun is buying out all those beneath my price(Like 14G GTFO) and set em back up for 30g

Love making money over other people's backs


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2009)

Trolls have da voodoo shuffle.

And DK's are wank. Fucking facerollers.


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 9, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Trolls have da voodoo shuffle.
> 
> And DK's are wank. Fucking facerollers.


WoW PvP is shit anyway


----------



## Migooki (Jul 9, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Given that frostweave is Northrend only, 70+. =p



WELL YOU BETTER HURRY UP THEN.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 10, 2009)

Alright joining again today to play with a friend on his server. Made a human paladin. I have mixed feelings about him, but in the end he's going to be a tank. I was also thinking about making a shaman but I've heard it's becoming a dying class that was more of a pain endgame then a joy. What do you guys think about it?


----------



## Innocence (Jul 10, 2009)

shamans are a good hybrid class, but if you and your freind want to do more damage in a team perspective, go enhancement shaman. awesome in pvp/raids/anything.

btw, im working on a private server atm and i might have some admin/gm slots if anyones interested, pm me and ill give you my hamachi server info. will be running off hamachi untill i get it off and on a site.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2009)

Haylee said:


> WELL YOU BETTER HURRY UP THEN.



Tried the server out yet? =p

And what profs you gonna pick up? My Hunter currently has mining and skinning, but probably will be going Mining/Engineering.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't know yet! Suggestions? And no, I haven't I've been to work all day and all yesterday.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2009)

Go with Enchanting and something else.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 10, 2009)

But what would that be good for? I could do blacksmithing but I am so SICK of it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2009)

You could enchant my shit. 

You could go with Enchanting and Jewelcrafting, you'd be set quite well.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 10, 2009)

Jewelcrafting is fucking boring and expensive. NO WAY.

I think I should level first and then focus on my professions.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2009)

JC makes for good money post 70.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 10, 2009)

They do? That's good. I might consider it. MIGHT. What are you doing?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2009)

Said it before, but will state again: Currently Mining/Skinning, will probably either go Mining/Engineering or Engineering/Leatherworking. Not sure yet.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 10, 2009)

Skinning and mining? How the eff is that useful for a DK. lol


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a Hunter? And I want money?


----------



## Starrk (Jul 10, 2009)

Wouldn't a Hunter benefit better from Skinning+Leaterworking?

Skinning+Mining don't compliment each other...


----------



## Migooki (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh I see. I'm playing with you for YOUR benefits.


;_________;


----------



## Migooki (Jul 10, 2009)

Also yes, a hunter would go PERFECT with mining + leatherworking.

OH NOES; DOUBLE POST.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2009)

Haylee said:


> Oh I see. I'm playing with you for YOUR benefits.
> 
> 
> ;_________;


Of course, youz mah bitch DK.


Stark said:


> Wouldn't a Hunter benefit better from Skinning+Leaterworking?
> 
> Skinning+Mining don't compliment each other...



...



			
				Haylee said:
			
		

> Also yes, a hunter would go PERFECT with mining + leatherworking.
> 
> OH NOES; DOUBLE POST.


I've mining because it's always worth a lot of money and is the most stable of markets by far. Skinning I have because it's a bitch to switch tracking so much and the herb market crashes often due to Chinese interference. Plus since I'm a BM Hunter I can generally just AoE groups of mobs down and skin them all. =D


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 10, 2009)

Mining has been pretty useless for me so far, thinking of replacing it with JC or enchanting.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2009)

...how can gold be useless?

*ED!*t: OH FUCK YES

New PTR, new notes:


> # Engineering
> 
> * Flying Machine: The level requirement needed to learn how to build and use this machine has been reduced to level 60, down from level 70, and the engineering skill level reduced to 300, down from 350. Material costs reduced.



DDDD


----------



## Migooki (Jul 10, 2009)

What, you can't just claim me like that. I'd need to ROLL first. :3c

HOLY SHIT LET'S MAKE A FLYING MACHINE TOGETHER.
Also I've always wanted one of those flying carpets. Aww yeeea


----------



## LMJ (Jul 10, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ...how can gold be useless?
> 
> *ED!*t: OH FUCK YES
> 
> ...


that is because all of the mounts have had their required levels decreased, so that would only make sense the rest of them went down in costs/mats/levels.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 10, 2009)

All my toons are so excited.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2009)

Haylee said:


> What, you can't just claim me like that. I'd need to ROLL first. :3c
> 
> HOLY SHIT LET'S MAKE A FLYING MACHINE TOGETHER.
> Also I've always wanted one of those flying carpets. Aww yeeea


I can and have. :ho

It's not that much use if both of us have Engineering. XD


Animesing said:


> that is because all of the mounts have had their required levels decreased, so that would only make sense the rest of them went down in costs/mats/levels.



I know. Druids got an even better shtick. If they have a 310% speed mount, their Epic Flying Form will now automatically be 310% as well.

Haven't renewed my subscription yet (prolly won't till Sunday, have work tomorrow from 4 till 9 PM, but add Jheck if you create a toon.


----------



## quizzlix?! (Jul 10, 2009)

hello I didnt know this thread existed


----------



## LMJ (Jul 10, 2009)

I just wanna get my hands on the crusader's coliseum.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 10, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> I can and have. :ho
> 
> It's not that much use if both of us have Engineering. XD
> 
> ...



Oh my God, I don't even

If only all professions were as easy as the skinning gathering profession.

Well heck, it's useless for me to have a profession that gives you the only benefits since I can't take advantage of yours. I want something to help the both of us.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2009)

If I've mining I can supply you with mats for both BS and JC, should you choose them. It's rather possible that, once I max-out Engineering, I will simply switch to something more min/maxy instead of mining.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice. I could pick BS again even though I am sick of it. BS  + mining.

Anyway it's getting late here, good night thread.


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2009)

Haylee said:


> Nice. I could pick BS again even though I am sick of it. BS  + mining.
> 
> Anyway it's getting late here, good night thread.


are you two on the same server? 
i might be thinking of switching servers xD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2009)

Haylee said:


> Nice. I could pick BS again even though I am sick of it. BS  + mining.
> 
> Anyway it's getting late here, good night thread.



Don't pick-up BS till end-game, though. BS is a bitch right up until the end of it, when it goes pure awesome.


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2009)

huh? i don't like to have to grind BS from vanilla 

its a pain in the ass to do that, it is much easier in outlands and wotlk

but i find it rather easy to level up as you go

at least it didn't feel as much of a grind to me as when i tried to level it up with my dk


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2009)

BS is rather worthless to level as you go.


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2009)

ohh wait BS = black smithing xD

i thought of mining xD


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

How is BS awesome


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2009)

Extra gem sockets?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh that's right and stacked with JC you have the best DPS professions. I still love my Tailor/Scribe. Free pant chants and awesome shoulders chants.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2009)

The special JC gems are getting nerfed, though.


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2009)

somehow engineering feels totally left out

the only good thing i got out of it are my head gear

it doesn't do well in auctioning and i can't even drop engineering to keep the head gear and go for another profession


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> The special JC gems are getting nerfed, though.



About damn time. I almost was about to ditch tailoring for gems.



Muk said:


> somehow engineering feels totally left out
> 
> the only good thing i got out of it are my head gear
> 
> it doesn't do well in auctioning and i can't even drop engineering to keep the head gear and go for another profession




It's for fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2009)

Muk said:


> somehow engineering feels totally left out
> 
> the only good thing i got out of it are my head gear
> 
> it doesn't do well in auctioning and i can't even drop engineering to keep the head gear and go for another profession


You're just not manly enough. 


KojiDarth said:


> About damn time. I almost was about to ditch tailoring for gems.



Haha. Still might not be a bad idea, really.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

Eh I like the back chant as well from tailoring. I know its like 23 dps but I still think its neato. You can't also go wrong with a flying carpet.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2009)

Lollercopter + chopper > Flying carpet


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah
20,000g < 300g


----------



## LMJ (Jul 11, 2009)

Muk said:


> somehow engineering feels totally left out
> 
> the only good thing i got out of it are my head gear
> 
> it doesn't do well in auctioning and i can't even drop engineering to keep the head gear and go for another profession



They are doing alot of changes to engineering of you read the 3.2 Patch notes.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

Like what? 
I'm to lazy to go see but they gotta be doing some major revamping for engi to make it semi useful.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 11, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> If I've mining I can supply you with mats for both BS and JC, should you choose them. It's rather possible that, once I max-out Engineering, I will simply switch to something more min/maxy instead of mining.



PICKY PICKY PICKY.

That's it, I'm not leveling any professions until I'm level 80.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

Haylee said:


> PICKY PICKY PICKY.
> 
> That's it, I'm not leveling any professions until I'm level 80.



That's the way to go. Makes leveling faster too.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> That's the way to go. Makes leveling faster too.



YEAH. I'm glad you agree.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 11, 2009)

Fuck yeah, Epic Carpet GET!


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2009)

i feel like i need to get exalted with the alliance in wotlk for the chopper


----------



## LMJ (Jul 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Like what?
> I'm to lazy to go see but they gotta be doing some major revamping for engi to make it semi useful.




Engineering     

Added a schematic for a Goblin Welding Beam that can heal friendly mechanical units.
Alarm-o-Bot functionality changed. Materials required reduced.
Box of Bombs no longer requires an anvil.
Doubled the duration on Nitro Boosts.
Increased benefits from Hyperspeed Accelerators, Hand-Mounted Pyro Rocket and Reticulated Armor Webbing glove modifications.
Increased the passive bonus provided by Springy Arachnoweave, Flexweave Underlay and Nitro Boosts.
Increased siege damage caused by Saronite Bombs and the Global Thermal Sapper Charge.
The Ultrasafe Bullet Machine and Saronite Arrow Maker schematics have been simplified to create a full stack of the appropriate ammunition. No longer requires an anvil. Reduced the materials required to make this ammunition.
Mote Extractor now has innate tracking for gas clouds while it is in your inventory. Tracking of gas clouds has been removed from goggles.
Potion Injectors now increase the amount gained by 25% when used by engineers. Quantity produced by recipes for Runic Healing and Mana Injectors has been increased.
Significantly reduced the cooldown on MOLL-E.
Spynocular belt enchantment changed to a Brassbolt Rebreather, allowing engineers to breathe underwater.
Transporter devices are no longer classified as trinkets and can be used directly from your inventory.
Reduced the materials to create all engineering Dragonlings, and reduced their cooldowns, although they still cannot be used in Arenas.


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 11, 2009)

Bit more updated:



> Updates
> 
> _Updated 01/07:_
> 
> ...


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2009)

Haylee said:


> PICKY PICKY PICKY.
> 
> That's it, I'm not leveling any professions until I'm level 80.



Or just level Mining/Skinning or something. That way you can at least make money.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm in love with a carpet


----------



## Migooki (Jul 11, 2009)

WHA TTHE FUCKkkkkk

thats so i
unfair


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 12, 2009)

Just got Frostwolf Perfection and The Alterac Blitz today.  If anyone else is on the US Cyclone Battlegroup I can give you info on a cross realm vent group to roll BGs in.  Hasn't failed me yet.

Other than BGing I pretty much feel at peace with World of Warcraft for now.  I probably won't renew my subscription until the next expansion, but I've got nearly two months to screw around with.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 12, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Fuck yeah, Epic Carpet GET!



Dude it makes you feel like Aladin.

And thank you for posting the notes.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2009)

Lollercopter + Shadowpriest = Stealth Lollercopter!!!


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 12, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Lollercopter + Shadowpriest = Stealth Lollercopter!!!



Or soul plane.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2009)

STEALTH LOLLERCOPTER!!!


Or in my case, Big Red Lollercopter.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 12, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Dude it makes you feel like Aladin.
> 
> And thank you for posting the notes.



It truly is a magnificent carpet.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 12, 2009)

rofl hanga. Told you we should both get Engineering!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2009)

But that way I can't profit offa you. D:


----------



## Migooki (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah true. So let me just ride your mount. :3


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2009)

You can ride me all day, baby!


----------



## Migooki (Jul 12, 2009)

ha ha ha I knew I should've edited my post.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2009)

So what kinda char you gonna roll, sweet cheeks?


----------



## Migooki (Jul 12, 2009)

Speaking of WoW, my subscription ended two days ago. I'm gonna go on the realm right now with a new DK and see if it lags me.



MORE TO COME.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 12, 2009)

Algalon ist Homosexuell.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2009)

Haylee said:


> Speaking of WoW, my subscription ended two days ago. I'm gonna go on the realm right now with a new DK and see if it lags me.
> 
> 
> 
> MORE TO COME.



DO THAT AND REPORT BACK IN MY PANTS

Also, what race you gonna roll? Female Gnome DK? :ho


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 12, 2009)

Alliance


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes. I used to be Hordie, but my mates all rolled Alli on that server, so ye. These days it doesn't matter which side you go to, seeing as the Belfs singlehandedly ended the 'serious' nature of the Horde.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 12, 2009)

Ah I see, and Blood Elves ended nothing! When you have good elves you need bad ones.  Plus...I'm one...didn't know what I was doing. And didn't know about OP ass racials *cough* will of forsaken *cough*


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2009)

WotF stopped being OP when Northrend hit. Homogenization FTL.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 12, 2009)

I know, I feel you. Sometimes I don't remember if I'm a mage or spriest or a warlock. I guess it really doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh no, I never fucking roll Forsaken. Hate the race, hate looking at them. On Horde I roll Tauren and Troll exclusively. On Alliance most of my chars are Draenei, then Gnomehawk.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 12, 2009)

Draenei females are indeed awesome. 
And yeah shit doesn't look good on undead.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2009)

Males, bitches!


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 12, 2009)

Pfft,


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't play female chars.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 12, 2009)

lol.

I'm male in MMORPGs. Always. Except a few times when I play with friends that know me from outside of WoW.

Anyway, I don't know what to roll. Most of my characters are Horde. :3


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2009)

I already know you're a chick, so go wild. 

Go female Gnome DK. Giggles of doom!


----------



## Migooki (Jul 12, 2009)

No I don't want a damn gnome! They *suck*.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2009)

Roll female Dorf, then. Or Draenei. You can be my male Draenei's counterpart.  He's got pure white skin and my solo pet currently is a white bear.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 12, 2009)

Dwarfs are ugly as shit. And yeah I only play males. Since I don't know how to move around with boobs. :rofl


----------



## Migooki (Jul 12, 2009)

But it's a war game, they're not suppose to look sexy. They're suppose to be hideous as fuck. I would roll a drawf but those digust me.

Actually maybe I'll just roll a gnome. They're kind of cute. I just hate being ganked by tiny powerful gnomes in BGs. ;-;


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 12, 2009)

<------  My Three Level 80 Male Sexy Orc's punt those ugly gnomes!

i need a lyfe qq


----------



## Migooki (Jul 12, 2009)

GUYS GUYS HOLY SHIT. HK made me realize this thread is in some SERIOUS lack of WoW screenshots. POST YOUR SEXY BABIES!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2009)

Best make it a female gnome. We all know how female Draenei enjoy experimenting with them.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 12, 2009)

Good night, waifu. :3


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 13, 2009)

Haylee said:


> *But it's a war game, they're not suppose to look sexy. *They're suppose to be hideous as fuck. *I would roll a drawf but those digust me.*
> 
> Actually maybe I'll just roll a gnome. They're kind of cute. I just hate being ganked by tiny powerful gnomes in BGs. ;-;


Wait...


----------



## Muk (Jul 13, 2009)

hmm i only roll females 

hate running around in males, unless the females are fugly xD


*Spoiler*: _screens_ 













gnomish x-ray googles for the win


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 13, 2009)

Muk said:


> hmm i only roll females
> 
> hate running around in males, unless the females are fugly xD
> 
> ...



Nice. :ho

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2009)

The last image of my char I had was back at lvl 32 when I reached exalted with Darnassus. He's Ambassador, now. =p


----------



## Migooki (Jul 13, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Wait...



No no not like that. There's just something about them that annoys the hell out of me. ;A;


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2009)

My Draenei rides a Mechanostrider.


----------



## Hana (Jul 13, 2009)

I dumped my undead priest (due to the lack of a decent raiding guild on the horde side and my annoyance for the class) and made a human paladin. Holy healing has been an interesting ride, and I far enjoy it more to priest or even shaman healing (haven't leveled my druid up yet).


----------



## Migooki (Jul 13, 2009)

I once rolled a druid. It's a pretty interesting class I must say. I've always liked the paladin. But the warrior has always been my favorite class, probably because it was my first class ever.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2009)

Human Pally was the first toon I rolled, back when I was in the WoW BETA. God they sucked. I used to be all about the Droods (Tauren, mind. Fucking hate Elfs), but when I rolled Alli that wasn't an option. Because I was reading BigRedKitty, I rolled Hunter.

Tauren Droods are even tastier now, though. But I won't roll one again unless Blizzard lets you create a toon at lvl 55.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 13, 2009)

I love Taurens. They are pretty badass, IMO. I have a retired Tauren Warrior. </3


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2009)

I like Trolls more, personally. But on a whole, I far prefer the Alliance, aesthetically.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 13, 2009)

Trolls can actually be quite sexy as females. I once had this pretty sexy arcane mage but then the originally owner of the account decided to be a complete dick and take it back. ;-;


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2009)

Haylee said:


> Trolls can actually be quite sexy as females. I once had this pretty sexy arcane mage but then the originally owner of the account decided to be a complete dick and take it back. ;-;



Lol, Arcane Mage.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 13, 2009)

lol your face!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2009)

So's your mother.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 13, 2009)

Mother jokes won't affect me. TRY HARDER.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 13, 2009)

What you two are going at it eh?


----------



## Migooki (Jul 13, 2009)

Nothing. The bitch changed his mind. So now I'm leveling the DK I left at 71. lol


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2009)

You complained about the lag due to your shitty computer. =p


----------



## Migooki (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes, but I told you I was gonna play anyway!


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 13, 2009)

Haylee said:


> No no not like that. There's just something about them that annoys the hell out of me. ;A;



Mmmmhmmm


----------



## Migooki (Jul 13, 2009)

It's just like gnomes. I pretend to hate them but I really don't. The truth is, I wish I had one. :3

Or maybe that doesn't really apply to drawfs but whatever. I used to say gnomes are annoys as hell but I honestly think they're really cute.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2009)

Dorfs are awesome. Great personalities. Gotta love the drunkards.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 13, 2009)

I think I've tried to roll each race except drawfs.

By the way this is the only thread I have subscribed to. And it's been subscribed to for days. <3


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2009)

Undead, Belfs, Humans and Nelfs are the races I dislike.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't like NELFs because they are so ancient and old. I'm just sick of them. Same with blood elves. (even though my "main" is one) But I think my favorite race must be Tauren male. *HUNKS*.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2009)

Don't you mean beefcake?


----------



## Migooki (Jul 13, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Don't you mean beefcake?



Are you sure?


----------



## Muk (Jul 13, 2009)

TwoCupOneCow


----------



## Migooki (Jul 13, 2009)

Muk said:


> TwoCupOneCow



TwoCowsOnePole


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 14, 2009)

Ooo, I see screenshots of people's characters. So here's my warrior and the list of assorted alts on that server. Oh how I hate the graphic for her shoulders.




KojiDarth said:


> Pfft,


I really do think that Draenei females are very beautiful. Not just because blue is my favorite color either.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 14, 2009)

Orochimaru said:


> Ooo, I see screenshots of people's characters. So here's my warrior and the list of assorted alts on that server. Oh how I hate the graphic for her shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> I really do think that Draenei females are very beautiful. Not just because blue is my favorite color either.



See I'm not the only one who think they are beautiful 




Damn can't rep you again.


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2009)

Haylee said:


> TwoCowsOnePole




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 14, 2009)

Muk said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Ewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Migooki (Jul 14, 2009)

Muk said:


> *Spoiler*: __



hahaha bored much? Epic! Rep'd and all that. :3


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2009)

no i made him when we tried to form a NF-guild/group which utterly failed xD

but it got him sitting around


----------



## Migooki (Jul 14, 2009)

Muk said:


> no i made him when we tried to form a NF-guild/group which utterly failed xD
> 
> but it got him sitting around



I see, I see. You're missing an s in the name by the way.

I like funny names. I have a few undeads called Unscrewable.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2009)

Muk said:


> no i made him when we tried to form a NF-guild/group which utterly failed xD
> 
> but it got him sitting around



If your set-up is good I'll play with you on Neptulon!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2009)

Your PC is so poor it can't even process Elfs cybering in the starter areas.


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2009)

i got a human paladin sitting in goldshire i think  you wana PL her


----------



## Migooki (Jul 14, 2009)

Screw you Hanga. </3


----------



## Migooki (Jul 14, 2009)

Since I'm a pretty lazy player, I'll have a goal to hit this character to level 80 before Christmas. :3


----------



## Migooki (Jul 14, 2009)

What, how did you do that


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2009)

Ho shit. Time warp is back.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2009)

I'M THE MASTER OF TIME AND HTML


----------



## Migooki (Jul 14, 2009)

HOW HANGA BROKE NF


----------



## Muk (Jul 15, 2009)

with a troll


----------



## Migooki (Jul 15, 2009)

You mean himself?


----------



## Muk (Jul 15, 2009)

yesh


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm gonna play WoW again on EU Neptulon now. If anyone wants to join me and roll a new char, I can boost you 'n shit. Jheck on Alliance.

*ED!*t: Renewed my account.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 15, 2009)

You pie-

Oh well. I'm not even out of Ebon so meh. Maybe later. :3


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2009)

-puppy-dog eyes-


----------



## Migooki (Jul 15, 2009)

It's okay, I forgive you.

I kinda lol'd at you not being able to keep yourself longer away from WoW. Thought you wanted to play with someone? :3


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2009)

I reckon I can persuade my mates to return.

Plus I'm ruddy bored. Even Street Fighter can't entertain me indefinitely.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 15, 2009)

Okay, that's good. I forgot I started to level my other char btw. If I get bored of it, I'll join you and let you boost me.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2009)

So see you soon.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah I guess.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 17, 2009)

Hanga got so hung up in the game now, he is going to abandon us like a bottom tier quest.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2009)

There once was a Black and White Space Marine on a Black and White bike, and being the hero type person he was, wanted to marry the Chapter Master's daughter.

So he went up to the palace and the guard naturally enquired "Who goes there?", to which he replied "I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry the commander's daughter".

"Not *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike?" asked the guard, with a not unconsiderable amount of awe in his voice.

"Yes, I'm *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike."

"OK, pass."

So the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike proceeded up to the commander's chamber.

"Who goes there?" Asked the commander.

"I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry your daughter," replied the Black and White Space Marine.

"Not *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike?"

"Yes, *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike."

"OK, if you complete three tasks, you may take my daughter's hand in marriage."

The commander told the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike. "Your first task is to slay the dragon on Xylon III."

On his way out the guard once again asked "Who goes there?", to which he replied
"I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry the commander's daughter."

"Not *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike?"

"Yes, *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike."

"OK, pass."

The Black and White Space Marine then proceeded with ease to kill the dragon and six months later returned with the head of the foul beast.

On his way into the palace the guard enquired "who goes there?", to which he replied
"I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry the commander's daughter".

"Not *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike?"

"Yes, *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike."

"OK, pass"

So the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike proceeded up to the commander's chamber.

"Who goes there?" Asked the commander.

"I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry your daughter" Replied the Black and White Space Marine.

"Not *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike?"

"Yes,*the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike."

"OK, if you complete three tasks, you may take my daughter's hand in marriage" The commander told the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike. "Your second task is to climb the highest peak on Desgrus Beta".

On his way out the guard once again asked "Who goes there"?", to which he replied
"I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry the commander's daughter".

"Not *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike?"

"Yes, *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike."

"OK, pass."

The Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike easily climbed the mountain and returned 4 years later.

On his way into the palace the guard enquired "who goes there?", to which he replied
"I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry the commander's daughter".

"Not *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike?"

"Yes, *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike."

"OK, pass."
So the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike proceeded up to the commander's chamber.

"Who goes there?" Asked the commander.

"I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry your daughter" Replied the Black and White Space Marine.

"Not *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike?"

"Yes, *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike.

"OK, if you complete three tasks, you may take my daughter's hand in marriage" The commander told the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike. "Your third and final task is to swim across the acid lake outside the palace".

On his way out the guard once again asked "Who goes there"?", to which he replied
"I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry the commander's daughter".

"Not *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike?"

"Yes, *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike."

"OK, pass."

Once again the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike easily completed his task and returned to the palace for the final time.
On his way into the palace the guard enquired "who goes there?", to which he replied
"I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry the commander's daughter".

"Not *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike?"

"Yes, *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike."

"OK, pass."
So the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike proceeded up to the commander's chamber.

"Who goes there?" Asked the commander.

"I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry your daughter" Replied the Black and White Space Marine.

"Not *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike?"

"Yes, *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike, can I marry your daughter now?"

"Sure."


----------



## Migooki (Jul 18, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> There once was a Black and White Space Marine on a Black and White bike, and being the hero type person he was, wanted to marry the Chapter Master's daughter.
> 
> So he went up to the palace and the guard naturally enquired "Who goes there?", to which he replied "I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry the commander's daughter".
> 
> ...



Are you trying to convince us you're not addicted? YOU DON'T EVEN POST ON NF ANYMORE.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2009)

It's funnier when you tell it to someone in real life.

And that's because a Norwegian redhead is taking up a lot of my time. >.>


----------



## Migooki (Jul 18, 2009)

Norwegian redhead? 

At least get something proper.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2009)

Whaaaaaaaat? D:


----------



## Migooki (Jul 18, 2009)

>>redheads


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2009)

Redheads are my poison.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 18, 2009)

Do you have any red haired WoW characters?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, my gnome mage. But he's male, and I made him red so that it's either a nice contrast with his name, Cryogenist, and because he might possible go Fire.

I only dig female gingers. Male ones can go die. D:


----------



## Migooki (Jul 18, 2009)

Post pix of said char


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2009)

Also, what's your DK's name again? I forgot to add you. >.>


----------



## Migooki (Jul 19, 2009)

He looks awesome.

It's Najica, but I haven't even been on since I was talking to you. Oh, and good news:
I might buy a computer in 3 weeks. :3


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha, sweet.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 19, 2009)

Yea, though I'm not so sure if I'll only buy a new system for my current screen or if I'll buy a laptop.

The first would be cheapest and best for gaming, and the second one would be more practical.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2009)

Buy them both.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 19, 2009)

As if I could afford that.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2009)

Pauper.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 19, 2009)

No, why would I even waste my money on two systems? I don't need 5 systems. lol


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2009)

Five?

Tell which.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll tell you when I get the other. If I buy a new computer in 3 weeks, I'll be getting another (school PC) the week after. lol

Also I am tempted to play WoW now but I have to get up in 6 hours.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 20, 2009)

MDing a healer is funny the first time, not the 10th.


----------



## Munken (Jul 20, 2009)

MDing? mass dispelling? O_o


----------



## Migooki (Jul 20, 2009)

Someone made me reroll again today. I have three chars to level now. LAZY WHERE?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2009)

Lazy you.

Also, you got a 360?


----------



## Migooki (Jul 20, 2009)

yea I do, but no XBL (yet).


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2009)

What kinda poor shit is that? D:


----------



## Migooki (Jul 21, 2009)

I got the Xbox for free so I don't care.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 21, 2009)

Munken said:


> MDing? mass dispelling? O_o



Misdirection ;>_>


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2009)

Or feign deathing before a massive wipe and then having your Goblin jumper cables failing on you.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Hanga, how is the gaming going?


----------



## Migooki (Jul 21, 2009)

Really? lol.

I'm waiting for my copy of Felghana =3=


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 21, 2009)

So I'm attempting to make a new account. But to do this I need a new cd-key

I heard it's possible to pay for one of those on Blizzard's site? How?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Really? lol.
> 
> I'm waiting for my copy of Felghana =3=



Felghana?            .


----------



## Migooki (Jul 21, 2009)

Toua said:


> So I'm attempting to make a new account. But to do this I need a new cd-key
> 
> I heard it's possible to pay for one of those on Blizzard's site? How?



The game itself is free, but you need a key for the account itself that you log on with.
You should be able to buy the keys with Blizzard, but I'm not so sure. My friends and I use offgamers.com for all our needs. :3


----------



## Migooki (Jul 21, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Felghana?            .



Ys? 

[YOUTUBE]gV_yf_x70CE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 21, 2009)

Toua said:


> So I'm attempting to make a new account. But to do this I need a new cd-key
> 
> I heard it's possible to pay for one of those on Blizzard's site? How?



just find a keygen on google.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 21, 2009)

lol at WoW keygen on Google.

He's more likely to find a free stolen account.


----------



## Art of Run (Jul 21, 2009)

Generic rage about DKs and Paladins. Whining about why my class is nerfed more than the other class.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 21, 2009)

Art of Run said:


> Generic rage about DKs and Paladins. Whining about why my class is nerfed more than the other class.



lol well ain't that cute.


----------



## Art of Run (Jul 22, 2009)

Sophie said:


> lol well ain't that cute.



What, it's true. Rogues have problems beating Unholy DKs.


----------



## Munken (Jul 22, 2009)

Must be hard not being able to beat 1 class


----------



## LMJ (Jul 22, 2009)

*Raimi directing Warcraft movie - confirmed*


----------



## Art of Run (Jul 22, 2009)

Munken said:


> Must be hard not being able to beat 1 class



Damn right, I don't feel perfect any more.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 22, 2009)

Animesing said:


> *Raimi directing Warcraft movie - confirmed*



o yea, I saw. :3 :3 :3

By the way, I have high hopes for this movie - judged by Blizzard's WoW cinematic.


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2009)

but they will be live action 

not cinematics 

---

btw ulda raids are bad for me  i drink too much coffee for raids


----------



## Migooki (Jul 23, 2009)

Muk said:


> but they will be live action
> 
> not cinematics
> 
> ...



Gotta admit that it would have been more awesome with cinematics. BUT we shall see. lmao. Making this movie is going to cost them so much.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 23, 2009)

100 million dollar budget, gogogogo.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 23, 2009)

Animesing said:


> 100 million dollar budget, gogogogo.



Is this your guess or their fact?


----------



## LMJ (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, taht was the their budget when they casted the directed the first time, so i dont know if it is the same now, with the new director.


----------



## Art of Run (Jul 24, 2009)

FFFFFFF ATTENTIVE GUILD IS ATTENTIVE

Usual go at Yogg-Saron, but some people seemed to have drank the retard juice and stood on the green clouds on Phase 1, all the time.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 24, 2009)

Yoggy is fun! Kinda reminds me of Cthun encounter back in vanilla WoW.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 24, 2009)

Animesing said:


> Well, taht was the their budget when they casted the directed the first time, so i dont know if it is the same now, with the new director.



lol I am sure it'll be more than then.


----------



## Munken (Jul 24, 2009)

PvE is for nubs


----------



## Draffut (Jul 24, 2009)

Animesing said:


> Yoggy is fun! Kinda reminds me of Cthun encounter back in vanilla WoW.



He should, they are both Old Gods.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 24, 2009)

SHIT SHIT SHIT

I just fell into the trap again

Started new account, new character with two friends.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 24, 2009)

Toua said:


> SHIT SHIT SHIT
> 
> I just fell into the trap again
> 
> Started new account, new character with two friends.



If you are not having fun, *quit*.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 24, 2009)

That's the thing, I actually am. But it's a devil's trap


----------



## Migooki (Jul 24, 2009)

Then you have nothing to worry about. As long as you have having fun, you are fine.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 24, 2009)

I know, but like, it takes up so much time, I'm going to Uni soon etc.

And I'm in the leveling face, and already have plans on starting Arena teams etc.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 24, 2009)

Toua said:


> I know, but like, it takes up so much time, I'm going to Uni soon etc.
> 
> And I'm in the leveling face, and already have plans on starting Arena teams etc.



Do you have a dark past with WoW?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 24, 2009)

I was actually considered a legend/pro on my realm as I started early and was playing a lot at lvl 60, pvp'ing with the big guys etc. It's just that it takes time, and my RL friends are all like "you haven't picked up WoW again have you?"


----------



## Migooki (Jul 24, 2009)

Well.. you didn't really answer my question. Have WoW previously had a bad affect on your life? If so, you should definitely get out of it before it's too late.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh, seems I misunderstood. The effects of staying up late, I'm afraid.

Well technically no, I had a blast playing it, but ever since I got horribly dumped I'm on the fence of starting again (this is after 1 and a half years) because I kinda feel it's a step back, but then again I need to waste time on something.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 24, 2009)

LOL, i "left" WOW 3 times, came back again and again, after each expansion.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 25, 2009)

Toua said:


> Oh, seems I misunderstood. The effects of staying up late, I'm afraid.
> 
> Well technically no, I had a blast playing it, but ever since I got horribly dumped I'm on the fence of starting again (this is after 1 and a half years) because I kinda feel it's a step back, but then again I need to waste time on something.



As long as it doesn't affect your life badly, go for it.



Animesing said:


> LOL, i "left" WOW 3 times, came back again and again, after each expansion.



I've 'quit' WoW a few times as well, but I don't really see it as quitting. I've never been more than a casual WoW player and those times I quit, was only because I never bothered to log on because it was too boring.


----------



## Munken (Jul 25, 2009)

Don't think there's anyone who has played wow for a a few years without taking a few months off every now and then.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 25, 2009)

Munken said:


> Don't think there's anyone who has played wow for a a few years without taking a few months off every now and then.



Yeah, I'm in the casual period of my WoW after raiding for a year. I like the extra time to play other hour eating RPGs I have.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 25, 2009)

I had a lvl 70 lock but I can't access it anymore so I started another lock. On lvl 20 now

Two questions

1) What's the best lvling spec?
2) What's the best lvl 80 PvP spec? I heard Destruction is sick now, and that has always been my style, but played SM/Ruin back in the day and enjoyed it.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 25, 2009)

Sorry man, I've never played a lock before so I have no idea about warlock builds.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2009)

Affliction for leveling untill like 50, I think. After that Demo for Felguard.


----------



## Munken (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah demo/aff is definetly the way to go, and ofc desto for pvp.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2009)

Depends on the playstyle, really. Destro is the burst machine, affliction best for hit and run and Demo allows for most survibability. I'm so glad they stopped the PVP machine that locks were in 2.x


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 25, 2009)

I remember the days when CoE didn't stop at resistance 0 but went negative. I crit like 3k in like level 52 XD

What parts should I specifically spec for lvling? Improved dots?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2009)

I remember locks using an exploit that let them continuously boost their DoT damage with shadowbolt, to the point that they'd get about 1.5m a tick on damage.

 Something like this, I'd think.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 25, 2009)

Currently lvl 20

Improved Corruption 5/5
Improved Life tap 1/2
Soul Siphon 2/2

Demonic Embrace 3/3

Need that extra health


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2009)

Come to Neptulon all, and tempt me to play more.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 25, 2009)

I would also say Afflic for tag, bag and run til 50, then you pop the OP felgard til 80 for leveling.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Come to Neptulon all, and tempt me to play more.



I'll tempt you to play something else with me, somewhere else. HURRR


----------



## Draffut (Jul 26, 2009)

Well, me and my guild leader had a tiff, and I ended up GQuiting.  Any you guys on US servers who need a full time raider?

Naxx/Ulduar geared, experienced up to Hodir.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 26, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Well, me and my guild leader had a tiff, and I ended up GQuiting.  Any you guys on US servers who need a full time raider?
> 
> Naxx/Ulduar geared, experienced up to Hodir.



Oh, what happened? Feed us drama.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 26, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Oh, what happened? Feed us drama.



I had an issue with a couple officers running a progression raid that was completely unscheduled to kill bosses I and many others had been building repair bills on for a while.  Essentially we had multiple Hodir attempts with his enrage hitting at like 4%.    The Guild Leader showed that night and promoted this idea, which started a big arguement.  (I was an Officer myself) 

My best friend in the guild has about a 2 second temper, caught wind of me GQuiting, and logged in to start calling every other officer a bitch, whore, cunt, ect. (4 of the 5 other officers are female), and telling all the players who were on the run they are terrible people, ect.

I think the best part is that I am top DPS 90% of the time.  My friend is usually right behind me.  Which means if they beat the enrage, then for some reason all these shit players just pulled there heads out of their asses for this one time.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 26, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I had an issue with a couple officers running a progression raid that was completely unscheduled to kill bosses I and many others had been building repair bills on for a while.  Essentially we had multiple Hodir attempts with his enrage hitting at like 4%.    The Guild Leader showed that night and promoted this idea, which started a big arguement.  (I was an Officer myself)
> 
> My best friend in the guild has about a 2 second temper, caught wind of me GQuiting, and logged in to start calling every other officer a bitch, whore, cunt, ect. (4 of the 5 other officers are female), and telling all the players who were on the run they are terrible people, ect.
> 
> I think the best part is that I am top DPS 90% of the time.  My friend is usually right behind me.  Which means if they beat the enrage, then for some reason all these shit players just pulled there heads out of their asses for this one time.



lol I'd like to see that guild work without you.


----------



## Muk (Jul 26, 2009)

how much damage% did you do?

hmm i haven't beaten hodir yet either 

don't think i beat him on normal either

though my guild always tries for hard mode xD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2009)

I've never been in anything but a casual guild, personally.


----------



## Munken (Jul 26, 2009)

^ same, only been in a semi-hardcore guild in vanilla wow.

raiding just takes up too much time


----------



## Blue (Jul 26, 2009)

I actually was my gleader, until I gave it to someone I liked and trusted because I wasn't big on the responsibility.

He randomly decided he hated me and forced me out of the guild with loot drama and insults about how I play a faceroll class with low dps (I was one of the best paladins on Magtheridon and usually top dps). 

Decent sized chunk of the guild core quit with me, the guild collapsed, and the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) just runs off to another guild. Fuck WoW, honestly


----------



## Migooki (Jul 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I've never been in anything but a casual guild, personally.



I'm too lazy for more than casual WoW.



Blue said:


> I actually was my gleader, until I gave it to someone I liked and trusted because I wasn't big on the responsibility.
> 
> He randomly decided he hated me and forced me out of the guild with loot drama and insults about how I play a faceroll class with low dps (I was one of the best paladins on Magtheridon and usually top dps).
> 
> Decent sized chunk of the guild core quit with me, the guild collapsed, and the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) just runs off to another guild. Fuck WoW, honestly



haha wow drama.. if you really cared about the guid, it sucks seeing how fucked up it got.


----------



## Blue (Jul 26, 2009)

Sophie said:


> haha wow drama.. if you really cared about the guid, it sucks seeing how fucked up it got.


Yeah, I did actually. I went on an looooooooot of bad pugged naxx runs to get it going, and he runs it into the ground inside of a month.

C'est la vie


----------



## Migooki (Jul 26, 2009)

Blue said:


> Yeah, I did actually. I went on an looooooooot of bad pugged naxx runs to get it going, and he runs it into the ground inside of a month.
> 
> C'est la vie



It's a big shame when you put a lot effort into things. Did you quit WoW after this?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 27, 2009)

Finally got all the bosses on lockdown, first real attempt on Yogg this week hopefully on weds/thurs. Thorim/General Bitch my favorite fights as a healer. Healing in the arena as a shaman is fun, but I'm jealous of the priests spamming Holy Nova.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm a little bit late on this, but I recently played the 10 day free trial for WotLK and now I'm very tempted to start playing again after being escaped for almost 2 years. >.<
My only question is; how's WotLK once you hit 80? And how long does it take from 70 to 80? About as long as in BC from 60 to 70?

Playing a 70 Warlock, 70 Mage (decked out in raid epics) and a 60 Hunter.
Although I'm sure all that gear is worthless now, after 2 years.


----------



## Muk (Jul 27, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Finally got all the bosses on lockdown, first real attempt on Yogg this week hopefully on weds/thurs. Thorim/General Bitch my favorite fights as a healer. Healing in the arena as a shaman is fun, but I'm jealous of the priests spamming Holy Nova.



i love spamming holy nova

it is one of the most fun aspect of pvping 

i could see holy priests actully being kinda useful with a really high SP on that 

though i just can't let go of all the fun stuff the disc priests get
-----

hordir is pain in the ass. wether it is hc or normal, my guild just wants to kill him hard mode and we end up always failing 

---
@ blue: that sucks, i've been in a few guilds, but never as raid leader and such. it still sucks and kills any fun that's left besides the grinding


----------



## Draffut (Jul 27, 2009)

Muk said:


> how much damage% did you do?
> 
> hmm i haven't beaten hodir yet either
> 
> ...



Depends on the fight.  ones where I can just sit and go to town like Patchwerk, around 4.5k.  Though on Hodir I can go well above this from the buffs you can receive.  I usually have sit around doing nothing for a while cause aggro is not high enough.  Just one of our DPSers was doing 1/2 of the tanks damage.  I died a little inside.


----------



## Muk (Jul 27, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Depends on the fight.  ones where I can just sit and go to town like Patchwerk, around 4.5k.  Though on Hodir I can go well above this from the buffs you can receive.  I usually have sit around doing nothing for a while cause aggro is not high enough.  Just one of our DPSers was doing 1/2 of the tanks damage.  I died a little inside.



yeah each time i see a dps doing less than my tanking dps, it makes me kinda sad 

nice dps with 4k+

wish i could get that high, but i just can't figure out how to bring my arms warrior above 2k dps


----------



## Migooki (Jul 27, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> I'm a little bit late on this, but I recently played the 10 day free trial for WotLK and now I'm very tempted to start playing again after being escaped for almost 2 years. >.<
> My only question is; how's WotLK once you hit 80? And how long does it take from 70 to 80? About as long as in BC from 60 to 70?
> 
> Playing a 70 Warlock, 70 Mage (decked out in raid epics) and a 60 Hunter.
> Although I'm sure all that gear is worthless now, after 2 years.



Going 60 to 70 has been reduced with 30% required XP than before. This probably means that going from 70 to 80 will be a little harder than going to 70 used to be a couple of years ago. It won't take as short as 60-70 TBC, but.. it's not too terrible. Though it is still a fucking pain in the ass.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 27, 2009)

Really? What about from 1 to 60?
I think I'll pick that Deathknight then or something, to get into the game again.
Still doubting a bit though. Very few players are still active whom I used to play with. Although I could meet new ones.

As long as I don't get addicted.


----------



## Muk (Jul 28, 2009)

1-60 still feels like a grind to me.

a few weeks ago i grinded my warrior up

though it was easier with those legacy items that you can purchase at lvl 80 it still was very much a grind


----------



## Migooki (Jul 28, 2009)

1-60 is not a big deal at all.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2009)

20-45 is the dullest part in WoW existence.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah. But once you hit 40 it feels good man.


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 28, 2009)

Especially 30-40 was the most annoying for me as Alliance, it's impossible to find new quests without traveling between continents at least once per level.


----------



## Muk (Jul 28, 2009)

yeah 30-40 is really a pain in the ass


----------



## Migooki (Jul 28, 2009)

I liked leveling from 25 to 30. The quest gave a lot more XP and that gives me more bother to grind a little.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh, I see some interesting guild chat from a bit ago. The guild I have been in has always been a mix of people interested in hardcore raiding and the more casual people. My currently guild is a result of my old one merging with another gulid. Before that, back in the olden days my guild was one of the top three on my server when it came to raid progression. I never raided though. I was one of those people who has always had too much gold and thus contributed to the guild that way.

Unfortunately my guild is also one of those that hemorrhages geared people because we are that mix of casual/hardcore. Inevitably once they get as geared up as they can they run off to another guild. >.>;


Toua said:


> SHIT SHIT SHIT
> 
> I just fell into the trap again
> 
> Started new account, new character with two friends.


You can never leave WoW! I came back to it after around 2 years gone and now I play it all the time. 


Jotun said:


> Finally got all the bosses on lockdown, first real attempt on Yogg this week hopefully on weds/thurs. Thorim/General Bitch my favorite fights as a healer. Healing in the arena as a shaman is fun, but I'm jealous of the priests spamming Holy Nova.


Congratuations! I've been interested in doing arenas but I only got into one group and was quite a bit too nubby. I'll stick to bgs for now.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 28, 2009)

Orochimaru said:


> You can never leave WoW! I came back to it after around 2 years gone and now I play it all the time.
> 
> Congratuations! I've been interested in doing arenas but I only got into one group and was quite a bit too nubby. I'll stick to bgs for now.



Probably the first time I see someone smiling about being addicted to WoW.

When it comes to guilds, personally I never really liked them. Wouldn't matter if it was a good or a bad guild, I just couldn't stand them. I did however make my own once and got a fair amount of users. Then I ended up gquitting it because it was full of retards. I'd rather have a guild of 8 good people than 100 retards to be honest.

During my 1.5 years of casual WoW, I've only been in one decent guild. And the reason for this, was because the old guild leader decided to give away the guild and escape. The new guild leader was a pretty good player and he had good manners. His English was good and he was generally a nice person I got along with. I'm still a little sad about changing realms because I kinda miss him. I also miss one of the most awesome people I've met in WoW. We kinda lost contact when I changed realm. At first I used to log on with a new char only to talk to him, but I kinda stopped.

Either way, I don't think I'll ever bother with guilds, really. But if I happen to decide to play WoW as more than a casual game, I wouldn't mind joining a raid guild as long as it only contains mature players that know what they're doing.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 29, 2009)

Orochimaru said:


> Congratuations! I've been interested in doing arenas but I only got into one group and was quite a bit too nubby. I'll stick to bgs for now.



Oh I meant arena side of Thorim, you gotta hold out till the other group engages the boss on the gauntlet side, intense healing the first time around with people pulling aggro etc. I suck at PvP for the most part, my lil bro is about to hit 1850 and get his fucking beast 1k dmg mace. Soooo jealous, they have a Holy/Prot Pally in tank gear who heals, Unholy DK, and my brother is Arms Warrior I bereve.


----------



## Scapa (Jul 29, 2009)

My situation sucks..

I bought WoW around a year ago, when our summervacation started. I played ~5 months with my hunter and when WotLK came out I swapped to DK who I leveled to 80.

Then I ended playing for some time.. and restarted on another realm (Darksorrow, EU, PvP). I leveled a Belf Mage to 73, UD Rogue to 28 and Shammy to 34. I transported my DK from Argent Dawn (EU, RP) to Darksorrow and started raiding with it.

Ok so the situation was good back in the Argent Dawn. I was in a quite good raiding guild. The only problem was, that I stopped playing BEFORE I got into Naxx and EoE, so my gearlevel was about the level of Naxx10m. Ok so when I started playing at Darksorrow and I had to look for a guild (because I hate PUG's), nobody really needed me. There are so many good geared DK's at Darksorrow, so I was kinda left out  Thats my problem.

Anyway, my gaming time expired 2-3 weeks ago and I dont feel like buying more. Main reason is overplaying: I could spend over 8 hours a day in WoW without problem.  
And I kinda feel like I saw enough with my DK and I dont feel like leveling my mage  (Or those 2 alts)


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2009)

That's what you get for being a tool and rolling DK.


----------



## Scapa (Jul 29, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> That's what you get for being a tool and rolling DK.



Well, my first main was hunter and it got boring  Just leveled to 70 when WotLK came out and I didnt feel like playing with huntard


----------



## Jotun (Jul 29, 2009)

My dk is our buddies tank whore, since we always seem to need a tank. I don't think it will ever fully realize it's dps peak, but it's nice facerolling heroics when I feel like dpsing. I can pop 5k with my prenaxx gear on fights with no pauses or stuns on my blood spec xD. Fuck Unholy


----------



## Muk (Jul 29, 2009)

damn you i am barely breaking 2.1k dps with my warrior, who's my main tank xD

wish how to break those high dps


----------



## Scapa (Jul 29, 2009)

Pff, my dps max is 2.7 k ;__; I think my build is bit bad and my timing's bit of.
~3.2 k AP
~19 - 21 % Crit chance
- Blood build in both 10m and 25m raids 

This info is btw based on my memory. I dont think Armory has my stats anymore, its been such a long time


----------



## Draffut (Jul 29, 2009)

Jotun said:


> My dk is our buddies tank whore, since we always seem to need a tank. I don't think it will ever fully realize it's dps peak, but it's nice facerolling heroics when I feel like dpsing. I can pop 5k with my prenaxx gear on fights with no pauses or stuns on my blood spec xD. Fuck Unholy



I would actually be interested in seeing this. unless you are just talking about 5K bursts when using CD's or something.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 29, 2009)

Jotun said:


> My dk is our buddies tank whore, since we always seem to need a tank. I don't think it will ever fully realize it's dps peak, but it's nice facerolling heroics when I feel like dpsing. I can pop 5k with my prenaxx gear on fights with no pauses or stuns on my blood spec xD. Fuck Unholy



Bullshit unless your talking about in sudden bursts or in large AOE groups.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 30, 2009)

5k consistent thru the whole dungeon? No. Like I said in fights with no pauses/stuns/gimmicks and without Army. In the ideal condition, ap trinket+aboms might+MoT+Hysteria+DRW, HS spam with runes refreshed. The overall damage with shitty trash ends up at around 3-4k~

Edit:


----------



## Migooki (Jul 30, 2009)

My DPS and crit rate is ridiculously low even for a level 70 b DK.

I kinda wanna max level a human warrior to see how far and high I can push.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 30, 2009)

I want to build an ArP set to see how that goes, but it'll never happen. Once you heal on a character... it's not like I don't enjoy healing, well ya know you always seem to be on that character lol. Just got T8 gloves off Mim tonight for my shammy and got my 2 set, 5 sec riptide is hot.  2pcT9 prz

Peeps were hatin on my stream totem, but not when we did General ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). We did a joke yogg run before raid time ended and it was chaos. So many fail cloud pulls and I had to hope my wind shock landed for volley since no one wanted to interrupt. 4 hours of yogg tmrw/today we will hopefully get it down.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 30, 2009)

So what's the predicted patch date?


----------



## Migooki (Jul 30, 2009)

Grats on the tier 8 gloves. Feels good man.

I wish I had patience for grinding games, really. Doesn't require TOO much effort to get items and gear now a days, but still some.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 30, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> So what's the predicted patch date?



Rumors were next week, maybe the week after. They haven't ended the current arena season, unless they are going to patch that in at a later date. The conquest emblem change is what I am really waiting for, along with the new joke dungeons. I guess it's a sort of a handout for people who are tired of Naxx so they can start gearing up for Icecrown.



> Grats on the tier 8 gloves. Feels good man.
> 
> I wish I had patience for grinding games, really. Doesn't require TOO much effort to get items and gear now a days, but still some.



I would have had 4pc, but my little brother is the main tank and he was rocking normal T8 so he got it. He's a dbag


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 30, 2009)

What's the emblem change?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 30, 2009)

> *  Any dungeons that previously dropped Emblems of Heroism or Valor, such as Naxxramas or Heroic Halls of Stone, will now drop Emblems of Conquest instead. Emblems of Conquest can still be converted to Valor or Heroism.
> * Both the 10 and 25 player instances of the Crusaders' Coliseum drop a new Emblem of Triumph.
> * The heroic dungeon daily quest will now reward 2 Emblems of Triumph and the normal daily dungeon quest will reward 1 Emblem of Triumph.
> * The existing achievements to collect 1, 25, 50, etc. Emblems of Heroism, Valor, and Conquest have been converted to Feats of Strength since Heroism and Valor Emblems are no longer attainable.



gran

New dungeons drop the same badge too, as in 10/25 both drop Triumph.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh that's bullshit...







Frau Schläger


----------



## Jotun (Jul 30, 2009)

It's great for people who can only run heroics and the occasional raid, I just recently started raiding heavily so I'm not offended, but I could see how some people take this the wrong way lol

Blizz is luring people back with promises of gear...


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm more concerned about the achievement points I lose. I might drop below 6k.


----------



## Muk (Jul 30, 2009)

hmm so the only reason to farm heroism right now would be for the gems right?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 30, 2009)

Ich werde sie alle töten!


----------



## Migooki (Jul 30, 2009)

Muk said:


> hmm so the only reason to farm heroism right now would be for the gems right?



Gems and achievements. :3


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 1, 2009)

Lvl 30 fuck yeah.

Arathi Highlands seems to be too high for me to quest for real yet, and Hillsbrad is soon out of quests


----------



## Draffut (Aug 1, 2009)

Jotun said:


> It's great for people who can only run heroics and the occasional raid, I just recently started raiding heavily so I'm not offended, but I could see how some people take this the wrong way lol
> 
> Blizz is luring people back with promises of gear...



Actually, it's entirely bullshit.  Blizz should have just implimented a method of trading upwards.  Like 3 Heroisms for a Valor, and 5 Valor for a Conquest.

It's a way for Blizz to buttfuck those who have busted their asses in the newest content to earn those pieces.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 1, 2009)

I love Hillsbrad. Except that I don't. :3


----------



## Muk (Aug 1, 2009)

Southshore for the lose 

... reminds me i ought to level my warlock at some point xD


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 1, 2009)

Fuck Southshore, Tarren Mill is where its at bitches

I remember the old school raids in 2005 pek


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 2, 2009)

I've come back to leveling my paladin, level 76, almost there... Not sure what I want an alt as, Priest or Shaman.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2009)

Deinstalled WoW.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 2, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Deinstalled WoW.



I'm happy for you! Good job.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 2, 2009)

You know what pisses me off about this game? When you're level 30, and attempt to kill a level 36, AND YOU KNOW YOU CAN EASILY BEAT HIM/HER BUT YOUR FUCKING SPELLS KEEP MISSING


----------



## Migooki (Aug 2, 2009)

Toua said:


> You know what pisses me off about this game? When you're level 30, and attempt to kill a level 36, AND YOU KNOW YOU CAN EASILY BEAT HIM/HER BUT YOUR FUCKING SPELLS KEEP MISSING



Welcome to the world of MMOs. 

Also you are making me want to reroll and level from scratch.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 2, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Actually, it's entirely bullshit.  Blizz should have just implimented a method of trading upwards.  Like 3 Heroisms for a Valor, and 5 Valor for a Conquest.
> 
> It's a way for Blizz to buttfuck those who have busted their asses in the newest content to earn those pieces.



I agree they should have had that from the start, but does that mean I won't take advantage of this and get conquest shit on my prenaxx rogue?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2009)

Toua said:


> You know what pisses me off about this game? When you're level 30, and attempt to kill a level 36, AND YOU KNOW YOU CAN EASILY BEAT HIM/HER BUT YOUR FUCKING SPELLS KEEP MISSING



Have fun at the end-game without stacking +hit.


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2009)

ohh yeah +hit need at least 8% of that to be capped


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2009)

8% for raids and 6% for heroics, I believe. Though if you're Alliance you can generally stack 1% less due to Heroic Presence.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 2, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Welcome to the world of MMOs.
> 
> Also you are making me want to reroll and level from scratch.





Hangat?r said:


> Have fun at the end-game without stacking +hit.



I've raided MC, BWL, AQ40 in the normal WoW, so I know how this shit works ;p


----------



## Migooki (Aug 2, 2009)

Toua said:


> I've raided MC, BWL, AQ40 in the normal WoW, so I know how this shit works ;p



I never said you didn't know.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 2, 2009)

You said "*Welcome* to the world of MMOs", implying I don't know


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2009)

Still rather a big difference between Vanilla WoW and the current itteration.=p


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, it used to be awesome, now it's shit


----------



## Migooki (Aug 2, 2009)

Well you were writing in a way as if it left you surprised.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 2, 2009)

Nah, it's just annoying


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2009)

QQ mohr nub.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 2, 2009)

You'll never forget the first time you owned something several levels higher than yourself. :3


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 2, 2009)

Only when it comes to PVP

Me as a level 54 lock, owned a 60 shaman, back in the day 

Soul Fire crit 3000


----------



## Migooki (Aug 2, 2009)

I was obviously actually talking about PvP you silly goose.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 2, 2009)

You said "something", not "someone" 

I feel like we've had this convo before


----------



## Migooki (Aug 2, 2009)

But then I wasn't involved! ^^


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 2, 2009)

Read the last page


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 2, 2009)

PvP is serious business.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 2, 2009)

Hokage Naruto said:


> PvP is serious business.



PvP is a beautiful acronym. Too bad several type of people have ruined it.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 4, 2009)

Patch is live, give me mah epics


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 4, 2009)

Awesome, time to hit 80 on my paladin.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 4, 2009)

Well shit. AFK: WoW.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Aug 4, 2009)

Servers seem to be down for another 4 hours.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 4, 2009)

The EU servers are down at night time so I still have ~5 hours I think. :3


----------



## Draffut (Aug 4, 2009)

Jotun said:


> If only we could trade upwards



You can't?  That's fucking stupid.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 4, 2009)

No, the only thing they are doing is replacing Heroism/Valor with Conquest. The smart thing would have been to allow trade ups from the start because they obviously have no problems trivializing certain pieces of gear at this point.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 4, 2009)

Jotun said:


> No, the only thing they are doing is replacing Heroism/Valor with Conquest. The smart thing would have been to allow trade ups from the start because they obviously have no problems trivializing certain pieces of gear at this point.



I've been saying trade ups for ages now.  3 Heroism -> 1 Valor, 5 Valor -> 1 Conquest.  IMHO.

New instance looks cool thou.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 4, 2009)

Arggg, my realm still isn't up!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 4, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Actually, it's entirely bullshit.  Blizz should have just implimented a method of trading upwards.  Like 3 Heroisms for a Valor, and 5 Valor for a Conquest.


That sure would have been nice.  I don't really mind the new system now either. But of course, as I am someone who doesn't do anything higher than Naxx it doesn't affect me negatively. I just thought it would be good for everyone to get better gear so that those who are already geared have more people to run with.


Scapa said:


> Pff, my dps max is 2.7 k ;__; I think my build is bit bad and my timing's bit of.


That's about how much dps I do.  I still need to swap out some of my pvp gear though. I started life at 80 as pretty much a battleground resident. 



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Arggg, my realm still isn't up!


Mine is up, but I can't access it. Stuck on load screen forever. Joy joy!


----------



## Gnome (Aug 4, 2009)

omg patch is finally up, time to bother leveling past 60 on my shaman so i dont have to give him 500g from my main for a stupid ground mount epic.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 5, 2009)

Did the new 5 man dungeon, it seems alot of healers failed hard without their addons so I healed on my shammy and had my bro tank. We wiped on the DK's third phase because people were standing in corpse explosion prior to that. We finally got him down, gonna farm normal for free epics tmrw on my rogue and DK. The 10man Beasts main issues with people were during the snakes, people weren't swapping out the debuff at all or not fast enough. Too many people standing in self inflicted deaths as well. Saving up for my Ulduar sigil, 7 conquest away from it :3 80 DC bonus dmg to 380 is sexy.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 5, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Did the new 5 man dungeon, it seems alot of healers failed hard without their addons so I healed on my shammy and had my bro tank. We wiped on the DK's third phase because people were standing in corpse explosion prior to that. We finally got him down, gonna farm normal for free epics tmrw on my rogue and DK. The 10man Beasts main issues with people were during the snakes, people weren't swapping out the debuff at all or not fast enough. Too many people standing in self inflicted deaths as well. Saving up for my Ulduar sigil, 7 conquest away from it :3 80 DC bonus dmg to 380 is sexy.



We found the new 5 man to be a cakewalk on normal, and all but the first boss on heroic were easy also.

Those 3 mounted fuckers on heroic tore through us like a prom dress though.  We eventually got em down but it was painful.  Didn't help that our healer had never done the jousting before.

Gonna try the new 10 man soon, looks fun.

When does new arena season start, so the new Flame Watcher guy will start showing up in VoA.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 5, 2009)

Man I wish I had gear and level enough to raid. :<


----------



## Jotun (Aug 5, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> We found the new 5 man to be a cakewalk on normal, and all but the first boss on heroic were easy also.
> 
> Those 3 mounted fuckers on heroic tore through us like a prom dress though.  We eventually got em down but it was painful.  Didn't help that our healer had never done the jousting before.
> 
> ...



The paladin/warrior whirlwind was the main issue on heroic. You see the new achievements for VoA? There's one for 10/25 where you have to kill the 3 bosses 60 seconds within each death rofl. 25 Doesn't sound too bad, but jesus the 10 man would be like 1 epic dps on each boss? Or are you supposed to mega pull and double/triple tank bosses? lol


----------



## Seronei (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL @ Queues to the servers that's up, 12k in queue for Aggramar.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 5, 2009)

This is where you are patient and don't whine.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 5, 2009)

Sophie said:


> This is where you are patient and don't whine.



Asking someone not to whine about not being able to log in after a major patch is like asking someone not to poke a dead guy with a stick.


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2009)

i hate bliz, i merged accounts with battlenet and now i can't log in


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow at the pvp realms can have both ally and horde.
Fuck you Blizzard now I'm going to have 12 year olds whispering me on level ones to stop camping them on a pvp server.

Fucking idiots...


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Wow at the pvp realms can have both ally and horde.
> Fuck you Blizzard now I'm going to have 12 year olds whispering me on level ones to stop camping them on a pvp server.
> 
> Fucking idiots...


wait ... you can have both races now in pvp?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 6, 2009)

Not only that but you can stalk ally much easier now with your own personal little hitlist on your ally toon


----------



## Migooki (Aug 6, 2009)

Never merged my accounts. I don't even know what that's good for.


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Never merged my accounts. I don't even know what that's good for.


only to get to play beta for star craft 2


----------



## Migooki (Aug 6, 2009)

lmao well then, I'm better off without.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 6, 2009)

If you're having probs with the new 5man dungeon after you dismount, you can run out and run back in after dismounting the champions. They will group up all nice and neat for you.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 6, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Not only that but you can stalk ally much easier now with your own personal little hitlist on your ally toon



Some crap...almost making me want to play Aion. Actually might still try it out I got the beta. Kinda wanna fly around. But it will probably be lame.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 7, 2009)

Whee, I love how fresh everything feels with the new patch. It is a good thing I like repeatitive tasks or I would just die from doing so many heroics. Got a shiny new chestpiece and belt though. The belt was the most important thing since they changed the graphic for my old one to look like I was a wrestler. 

After I'm I'm done cramming more gear onto my character I'm going to do Isle of Conquest a bunch I'm sure. xD



Jotun said:


> If you're having probs with the new 5man dungeon after you dismount, you can run out and run back in after dismounting the champions. They will group up all nice and neat for you.


I have yet to be in a group that has lived through that transition. Such a wonderful thing that they start on the ground when you come back in from wiping though. xD My last group wondered if it was possible to run out or if that would reset the entire thing. Thanks for telling us.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 7, 2009)

I haven't even logged on and checked the new patch!


----------



## Muk (Aug 8, 2009)

Orochimaru said:


> Whee, I love how fresh everything feels with the new patch. It is a good thing I like repeatitive tasks or I would just die from doing so many heroics. Got a shiny new chestpiece and belt though. The belt was the most important thing since they changed the graphic for my old one to look like I was a wrestler.
> 
> After I'm I'm done cramming more gear onto my character I'm going to do Isle of Conquest a bunch I'm sure. xD
> 
> ...




ahh the log in finally fixed

i farmed that the new 5man a few times.

and its kinda easy actually after dismounting, you just have to wait a little for the tank to pick up all the aggro before starting to dps/healing

that's all there is to that trick

haven't died since


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh! Didn't know this was here...

Spriest here. =)


----------



## Muk (Aug 8, 2009)

shadow is great for farming stuff, but i find it little use elsewhere xD


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 8, 2009)

I make fine use of it in PvP! Definatly not the best, actually one of the worst classes for pvp atm. =/

Managed to hit 1900 this season though... I mostly farm bgs anyway, and slaughter peeps in org.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm thinking about leveling to 80 and get it over with. ._.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Migooki (Aug 10, 2009)

Everyone has cool minions now. o.o


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)

People used to make fun of my servant Gelpad. But now he reins down the pain. Sorta...


----------



## Migooki (Aug 10, 2009)

He looks adorable.

Nice gear btw.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you ^.^ And Mr.Gels says thanks too.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 10, 2009)

Real men roll warlock


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2009)

real men roll priests


----------



## Draffut (Aug 10, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Real men roll warlock



I approve this statement.

And username.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2009)

ToC is laughably easy, it's almost insulting.


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2009)

i haven't beaten the 10m yet 

all pugs failed so far for me


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 10, 2009)

Real men roll warlocks.
Rogues take it from behind.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2009)

I've wiped once, but only because of some shitty ass healers failing to play their roles properly. 

Also the Conquest vendor selection is awful.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Real men roll warlocks.
> Rogues take it from behind.



I feel like Pinocchio.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm thinking about uninstalling WoW.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)

I have that feeling too.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 10, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I've wiped once, but only because of some shitty ass healers failing to play their roles properly.
> 
> Also the Conquest vendor selection is awful.





oh man.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 10, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I have that feeling too.



lol. What are your reasons?


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)

Sophie said:


> lol. What are your reasons?



Well mainly it feels like with each patch they try to push as hard as they can to get more subscribers to play the game, like make the game easier, give you mounts at 20. I mean after awhile like holy fuck. And now making Alliance and Horde characters on a PvP realm. Now it feels like "You gank feel guilty because that person is going to spam the shit out of you verbally. I mean you could just talk people on one character ninja log and freaking destroy them while there doing something. REALLY! Is that necessary?


----------



## Migooki (Aug 10, 2009)

WoW doesn't require effort anymore. It's only a timewaster.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)

Sophie said:


> WoW doesn't require effort anymore. It's only a timewaster.



And that's why even if you make a badass character...it really doesn't matter. Someone else could do it in the same time or less and its really easy.


----------



## Scapa (Aug 10, 2009)

Biggest problem atm (IMO) is that gearing is too easy. Nowdays when you see a guy with tier set, your like "Is that it?"

Before it was more like:
"Hi there littleone."
-"IWANAHAVEYOURBABYS!"

If you know what I mean  (Bit tired so maybe you wont)


----------



## Jotun (Aug 10, 2009)

I just wanna kill Arthas, get the frostmourne and then record myself destroying it


----------



## Migooki (Aug 10, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> And that's why even if you make a badass character...it really doesn't matter. Someone else could do it in the same time or less and its really easy.



Aww yea. You make WoW sound fun! Too bad it isn't. What would you consider a badass character though?


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 10, 2009)

Scapa said:


> Biggest problem atm (IMO) is that gearing is too easy. Nowdays when you see a guy with tier set, your like "Is that it?"
> 
> Before it was more like:
> "Hi there littleone."
> ...



Word.

When I ran around in Nemesis gear pre-TBC people almost made me their God. Or well, pre-Naxx that is.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 10, 2009)

Sophie said:


> WoW doesn't require effort anymore. It's only a timewaster.



0 keeper Yogg-Saron is about the hardest fight in WoW history, save things like the impossible to kill C'thun before he got fixed.

Yes, gear is getting a lot easier to acquire, but dungeons are not (If you do Hard Modes...)


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 10, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Oh! Didn't know this was here...
> 
> Spriest here. =)


One of the alts I never leveled is a shadow priest.  I thought it was a lot of fun running around on her even though she isn't even over level 45 yet.


KojiDarth said:


>


Lol, gotta love how eyebrows clip through outfits. Blood elf, right? Since Night elves can't be warlocks I used my super amazing powers of deduction. 


Scapa said:


> Biggest problem atm (IMO) is that gearing is too easy. Nowdays when you see a guy with tier set, your like "Is that it?"
> 
> Before it was more like:
> "Hi there littleone."
> ...


Aw, I like that the old stuff is easier to get because this is something we do for fun. Letting other people get better gear I think improves the gaming experience overall because this is a social game. You need other people to do well in order to do well. And then there's still the new higher content for people to aim for and there's a lot to work through for those. I certainly don't have any hope of doing well in 10/25-man hard modes. D: If anything, I think it still benefit those with better gear because their would be less of a gap for them to try to bridge. I don't know how many times people in my guild have had runs for undergeared people so that they could do higher content only to have them leave later anyway.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Aww yea. You make WoW sound fun! Too bad it isn't. What would you consider a badass character though?



Hmm...I guess current 4/5 tier set for the current pve content.



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> 0 keeper Yogg-Saron is about the hardest fight in WoW history, save things like the impossible to kill C'thun before he got fixed.
> 
> Yes, gear is getting a lot easier to acquire, but dungeons are not (If you do Hard Modes...)



Hard Modes are bullshit it's not like most people do them and people can get gear from normal bosses with less effort and just as good. Hard modes is an excuse to say "Hey we got this" except after a patch or 2 is gets nerfed into the ground. Remember 3D was actually a fight and now its a complete joke. C'thun was a fight Kel was a fight, and even Req of Souls was a fight.



Orochimaru said:


> Lol, gotta love how eyebrows clip through outfits. Blood elf, right? Since Night elves can't be warlocks I used my super amazing powers of deduction.



And yes I am a Blood elf.  I am a fallen high elf :sweat


----------



## Draffut (Aug 11, 2009)

> Hard Modes are bullshit it's not like most people do them and people can get gear from normal bosses with less effort and just as good. Hard modes is an excuse to say "Hey we got this" except after a patch or 2 is gets nerfed into the ground. Remember 3D was actually a fight and now its a complete joke. C'thun was a fight Kel was a fight, and even Req of Souls was a fight.



I can't think of any Ulduar gear that is just as good as the hard drops off Yogg, cept maybe Algalon, who is hard mode also.

Hard mode is a way to make it so a large portion of the CASUAL player base (read = most of the players) can still see all the games content, but retain the extremely difficult bosses for those who want to experience difficult fights like back in Vanilla.  

And it works perfectly for this purpose.  yes, 3D is easier now then it was when it was first released, BUT SO IS EVERY SINGLE FIGHT IN THE GAME.  That's a silly point to argue.

I am sorry if you feel the need to lament the loss of bosses who were *impossible* to kill on release.  Not just that it was hard, but it was literally impossible to beat C'Thun in his original form.  But that entire system was ridiculous.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

> I can't think of any Ulduar gear that is just as good as the hard drops off Yogg, cept maybe Algalon, who is hard mode also.
> 
> Hard mode is a way to make it so a large portion of the CASUAL player base (read = most of the players) can still see all the games content, but retain the extremely difficult bosses for those who want to experience difficult fights like back in Vanilla.
> 
> ...



I know where you are coming from, and Algalon has only one mode it's just him. But I was trying to get I that I liked it better before where you saw people with gear and went "DAUM" now everyone can get tier gear like nothing. I understand what you are saying and I mean of course you want the entire WoW base to see the content you work so hard and on such all I'm just saying is I liked it before but I understand why they did what they did and I don't have to like it. It just got on my nerves. I would just miss how it used to be and saying evey boss gets eaiser is true...BUT ON THE SECOND FUCKING DAY ULDUAR WAS NERFED! I loved Ulduar when it first started but after the 3rd or 4th nerf of Yogg I knew it was a matter of time before he killed himself then me killing him so I just stoped pveing for awhile. And even after the glitched for C'thun was fixed the boss was still fucking hard but 40 mans was a horrid concept anyway since its hard enough to find 25 competent people.


Edit: The Dagger off of Algalon was horrid at first until they fixed it or at least I heard it was fixed.

Edit Again: They actually took it out, have you seen his loot? Wow...
Tunnel Rats(3/4)
Cloth hit gloves? Really?

Edit third last time: Wowhead and MMO seem to have diffrent loot tables but 
Tunnel Rats(3/4)
That's the starshard. Now would I drop Turning Tide for that? No but it's my opinion since I don't like straight SP.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I know where you are coming from, and Algalon has only one mode it's just him. But I was trying to get I that I liked it better before where you saw people with gear and went "DAUM" now everyone can get tier gear like nothing. I understand what you are saying and I mean of course you want the entire WoW base to see the content you work so hard and on such all I'm just saying is I liked it before but I understand why they did what they did and I don't have to like it. It just got on my nerves. I would just miss how it used to be and saying evey boss gets eaiser is true...BUT ON THE SECOND FUCKING DAY ULDUAR WAS NERFED! I loved Ulduar when it first started but after the 3rd or 4th nerf of Yogg I knew it was a matter of time before he killed himself then me killing him so I just stoped pveing for awhile. And even after the glitched for C'thun was fixed the boss was still fucking hard but 40 mans was a horrid concept anyway since its hard enough to find 25 competent people.
> 
> 
> Edit: The Dagger off of Algalon was horrid at first until they fixed it or at least I heard it was fixed.



Well, the first couple days of changes also included buffs to almost every boss's hard mode.

Yogg-Saron has only been nerfed twice to date (outside of a few hot-fixes which were mostly added to fix bugs and exploits).  Once was just a week ago.  He also got a buff to fix Paladin judgments on his tentacles.



KojiDarth said:


> Edit Again: They actually took it out, have you seen his loot? Wow...
> Link removed
> Cloth hit gloves? Really?
> 
> ...



Those gloves are actually quite good.  Nothing wrong with having some hit, they are from 10 man, and are the same level gear as what 25 man KT drops.

Here are the 25 man Algalon ones:  Link removed

Starshard is only better if you need the hit, admittedly.  But a small handful of gear with badly setup stats is pretty irrelevant.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

Right I figured I was just looking at the wrong difficulty loot. But nonetheless nothing will ever beat that epic battle with Kael'thas Sunstrider. <3


----------



## Draffut (Aug 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Right I figured I was just looking at the wrong difficulty loot. But nonetheless nothing will ever beat that epic battle with Kael'thas Sunstrider. <3



Well, the Starshard was actually from 25 man, just the gloves were not.  The dagger had some serious stats on it, just in all the wrong spots.  Spirit, hit, damage, and a blue gem are nice (A yellow gem would have helped it a lot) just a bad combo of stats really.

Kael's fight was quite good, Twin Emps is still my favorite.  The fourth boss in the new raid looks like they are going to be awesome, gonna keep my fingers crossed to see.  minister to straight edge kids


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Well, the Starshard was actually from 25 man, just the gloves were not.  The dagger had some serious stats on it, just in all the wrong spots.  Spirit, hit, damage, and a blue gem are nice (A yellow gem would have helped it a lot) just a bad combo of stats really.
> 
> Kael's fight was quite good, Twin Emps is still my favorite.  The fourth boss in the new raid looks like they are going to be awesome, gonna keep my fingers crossed to see.  here



I haven't heard much about the raid since I haven't logged in much the past week, but I heard about the 5man and its long because of a lot of talking and wasn't that great. But I mean I love this idea for a instance COME ON GLADIATOR ANYONE FREAKING BADASS!


----------



## Draffut (Aug 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I haven't heard much about the raid since I haven't logged in much the past week, but I heard about the 5man and its long because of a lot of talking and wasn't that great. But I mean I love this idea for a instance COME ON GLADIATOR ANYONE FREAKING BADASS!



There is alot of talking, but there is almost no trash, I would say it takes about as long as a VH run.

And considering every boss drops epics, some of which are Ulduar level, I would say it's worth it, especially for gearing alts.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

> There is alot of talking, but there is almost no trash, I would say it takes about as long as a VH run.
> 
> And considering every boss drops epics, some of which are Ulduar level, I would say it's worth it, especially for gearing alts.



Wow Ulduar level loot hot damn...
Oh and the new tier set doesn't look awesome on my warlock I like the scarecrow set too much to give it up. 

And did anyone else notice Old Gods always have tentacles? I don't mind I love tentacles but I mean damn... Huge Eye with tentacles and now a Huge Mouth with tentacles.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Wow Ulduar level loot hot damn...
> Oh and the new tier set doesn't look awesome on my warlock I like the scarecrow set too much to give it up.
> 
> And did anyone else notice Old Gods always have tentacles? I don't mind I love tentacles but I mean damn... Huge Eye with tentacles and now a Huge Mouth with tentacles.



10 man Ulduar, guess i should have specified.  Here is a drop off the last guy:

Link removed

For a run that takes as long as VH, they are pretty good.

I am always interested in the Old Gods, I wanna see what is in Uldam pretty badly.  Maybe the next one will be a big heart with tentacles.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> 10 man Ulduar, guess i should have specified.  Here is a drop off the last guy:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Wow that is nice. Might run it sometime this week. I need to see this guild I am currently keeping my warlock in is doing it sometime but they are raiding everytime I log in T_T. 

I love the old god lore. I don't know if its cool or stupid but I love it.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 11, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> There is alot of talking, but there is almost no trash, I would say it takes about as long as a VH run.
> 
> And considering every boss drops epics, some of which are Ulduar level, I would say it's worth it, especially for gearing alts.



That sounds excellent. Makes me wish I had a character to go there with. I'm too lazy to get my 9 remaining levels. ._.


----------



## Seronei (Aug 11, 2009)

Just downed Yogg-Saron in Ulduar 10  , kinda awesome fight. Bit easy though, took like 1h30min of tries.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 11, 2009)

Grats, I suppose.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

Seronei said:


> Just downed Yogg-Saron in Ulduar 10  , kinda awesome fight. Bit easy though, took like 1h30min of tries.



Gratz 


-now waits for the first person to go "Oh I did it pre nerfed YOU AIN'T SHIT!" comment-


----------



## Jotun (Aug 11, 2009)

Ya 10man Yogg is so much easier, it's hard to get 25 retards to pay attention for the most part lol. How many tentacles did you have up on phase 3?


----------



## Migooki (Aug 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Gratz
> 
> 
> -now waits for the first person to go "Oh I did it pre nerfed YOU AIN'T SHIT!" comment-



Haha, I love WoW.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2009)

BigRedKitty got a piece of loot named after him. GG, Daniel.


----------



## Trunkten (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought I'd d/l WoW tonight and give it a spin with my friends 10 day trial account that he gave me. The updates and patches seem to have put paid to that - now I remember just how much I love MMORPGS... -.-


----------



## Migooki (Aug 11, 2009)

Trunkten said:


> I thought I'd d/l WoW tonight and give it a spin with my friends 10 day trial account that he gave me. The updates and patches seem to have put paid to that - now I remember just how much I love MMORPGS... -.-



Enjoy GIGs for a trial. My WoW folder is 24,6GB. With 1 addon. lol


----------



## Trunkten (Aug 11, 2009)

Yhup, I'm currently starting a 3.6GB patch. I think is going to be an overnight job. Still, this'll have to be a hell of a game for me to consider forking out subscription fees every month for.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

Trunkten said:


> Yhup, I'm currently starting a 3.6GB patch. I think is going to be an overnight job. Still, this'll have to be a hell of a game for me to consider forking out subscription fees every month for.



Overnight? It took me a day and a half. I was like "  " But after I made my warlock 


And the rest is history. Very lonley history.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 11, 2009)

Sure hope you have another computer you can do stuff on. Unless you have some super internet connection.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

Ah when I first started playing I thought Shamans turned into trees and when I saw the ablility "taunt" I was like "Why would anyone want something pissed at them?"


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 11, 2009)

Blood elf Warlock? Faggotry 

Real men choose Undead Warlocks


----------



## Migooki (Aug 11, 2009)

Let's share out newbie experiences.

I remember when I got my first WoW trial. I had absolutely no clue what WoW was about, but my friends forced me to get on. Later when I got my second trial (probably a year later), it took me a little while to realize that all realms had the same content. I used to think that they were all different because of the start area. lol


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol. Women.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey now, that's rather ignorant.

Or wait, not it isn't. Women sucks. 
Although it was one of my first RPG experiences.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Blood elf Warlock? Faggotry
> 
> Real men choose Undead Warlocks



Well I'm pretty much gay so I guess that sums that up. I love my sexy warlock.



Sophie said:


> Let's share out newbie experiences.
> 
> I remember when I got my first WoW trial. I had absolutely no clue what WoW was about, but my friends forced me to get on. Later when I got my second trial (probably a year later), it took me a little while to realize that all realms had the same content. I used to think that they were all different because of the start area. lol



Ok I got one. When I first started playing I thought I could wear different armor besides cloth at a certain level and I kept asking people what level do I learn new armor and people never told me the truth so I kept hoping.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Well I'm pretty much gay so I guess that sums that up. I love my sexy warlock.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I got one. When I first started playing I thought I could wear different armor besides cloth at a certain level and I kept asking people what level do I learn new armor and people never told me the truth so I kept hoping.



I used gear that didn't go well with my class at all. But I'm pretty sure that's a common mistake when you're new to MMORPGs like WoW.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

Sophie said:


> I used gear that didn't go well with my class at all. But I'm pretty sure that's a common mistake when you're new to MMORPGs like WoW.



I stacked agility while leveling because I thought it would help me avoid incoming attacks. People kept telling me it wasn't worth it and I was like "STFU I R L33T LOCKZ" then I found out I can't dodge while casting.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I stacked agility while leveling because I thought it would help me avoid incoming attacks. People kept telling me it wasn't worth it and I was like "STFU I R L33T LOCKZ" then I found out I can't dodge while casting.



haha that's funny. I probably had completely wrong statistics as well. I thought the higher number, the better.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

Sophie said:


> haha that's funny. I probably had completely wrong statistics as well. I thought the higher number, the better.



I didn't wear anything that didn't look cool on my character.

:sweat

Level 20 gear at 40 ftw.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 12, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I didn't wear anything that didn't look cool on my character.
> 
> :sweat
> 
> Level 20 gear at 40 ftw.



That sounds rather familiar.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 12, 2009)

Sophie said:


> That sounds rather familiar.





I thought SFK had a heroic for the longest time.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 12, 2009)

Only thing about being a Warlock (A manly Orc Warlock) was having nobody roll on my gear because only the Warlock wanted the high stamina cloth gear.

I heard that has been fucked up by now. I haven't played since hitting 70 and running Tempest Keep (2 years ago).


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 12, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Only thing about being a Warlock (A manly Orc Warlock) was having nobody roll on my gear because only the Warlock wanted the high stamina cloth gear.
> 
> I heard that has been fucked up by now. I haven't played since hitting 70 and running Tempest Keep (2 years ago).




Gear is all the same for caster sloth dps.
Soooo yeah its different now.
For the better? Ask spriests I'm sure they are happy sometimes.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 12, 2009)

Okay I got into it again yesterday.
First impressions; Death Knight start is fucking epic. Too bad I started leveling with Blood and kind of got bored by it fast... trying out Unholy now.

Started up my Mage and Warlock too but it has become unplayable seeing as how my entire interface doesn't work anymore (2 years out of date addons might be the reason).

Gotta remake it with new addons somehow. Good alternatives for xArt and Trinity Bars are especially welcome.


----------



## Trunkten (Aug 12, 2009)

Trial accounts suck. Seriously. I can't even loot.


----------



## OMGWakko (Aug 12, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> Okay I got into it again yesterday.
> First impressions; Death Knight start is fucking epic. Too bad I started leveling with Blood and kind of got bored by it fast... trying out Unholy now.
> 
> Started up my Mage and Warlock too but it has become unplayable seeing as how my entire interface doesn't work anymore (2 years out of date addons might be the reason).
> ...




Link removed


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 12, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Well I'm pretty much gay so I guess that sums that up. I love my sexy warlock.



Now I just feel embarassed. No offense in any way.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh man, the return of Onyxia? This may actually get me to raid again!


----------



## Draffut (Aug 13, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Oh man, the return of Onyxia? This may actually get me to raid again!



They better be updating BWL also, because Nefarian's weaker, younger, sister being significantly more powerful then him is one of the stupidest things I have ever heard.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 13, 2009)

Ony and Sarth should hook up, MANY WHELPS


----------



## Migooki (Aug 13, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> Okay I got into it again yesterday.
> First impressions; Death Knight start is fucking epic. Too bad I started leveling with Blood and kind of got bored by it fast... trying out Unholy now.
> 
> Started up my Mage and Warlock too but it has become unplayable seeing as how my entire interface doesn't work anymore (2 years out of date addons might be the reason).
> ...



Death Knight start area is pretty epic. (and easy). But not after 5 times. lol


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 13, 2009)

Conclusion: MC needs an update. RAGNAROOOOOOOOOOOS


----------



## Migooki (Aug 13, 2009)

I kinda wanna convert to US realms and play with my friends.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2009)

Aw, The Turning Tide finally dropped last night but I got the second highest roll.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 13, 2009)

That thing dropped like 5 times in a row back when I was raiding.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 13, 2009)

>back when I was raiding.

I'm happy for you, bro.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sophie said:


> >back when I was raiding.
> 
> I'm happy for you, bro.



Argh...i used to raid hardcore since the ebginning of burning crusade, cleared black temple before 3.0, then 3.1 came, and raiding stoped being hardcore...argh


----------



## Migooki (Aug 13, 2009)

Welcome to WoW, TBC+.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Welcome to WoW, TBC+.



argh...it used to take entire weeks of practice to get a new encounter on BT and MH, even Vash and kael were really hard, then came WOTLK, we cleared naxx 25 man in a week, i quit before ulduar after the hole "oh you wanted hardcore, well better luck next time", that and because i grinded the timbermaw hold achievement  ( i killed 8k fulborgs ) and they nerfed it 1 week later...oh, mounts at lvl 20 at 5 gold...argh


----------



## Migooki (Aug 13, 2009)

Ark 16.0 said:


> argh...it used to take entire weeks of practice to get a new encounter on BT and MH, even Vash and kael were really hard, then came WOTLK, we cleared naxx 25 man in a week, i quit before ulduar after the hole "oh you wanted hardcore, well better luck next time", that and because i grinded the timbermaw hold achievement  ( i killed 8k fulborgs ) and they nerfed it 1 week later...oh, mounts at lvl 20 at 5 gold...argh



I'm not really bothered with mounts at 20. It's actually pretty good because it's from there the leveling is getting annoying. I'm sorry that they nerfed the achievement a week after you grinded it, that must suck. I also understand why you'd be annoyed with the mount, but meh.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 13, 2009)

Raiding always bored me anyway.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 13, 2009)

I think it seems fun if you're on a good team.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 13, 2009)

According to IGN the new WoW expansion has 2 new Races. "The Werewolf looking Morgan's for the Alliance, and the Goblins for the horde."


----------



## Migooki (Aug 13, 2009)

..another WoW expansion? Sigh.


----------



## Nadini (Aug 13, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> According to IGN the new WoW expansion has 2 new Races. "The Werewolf looking Morgan's for the Alliance, and the Goblins for the horde."



what the shit, already?

The Arthas content isn't out yet 

Me thinks they're pulling our leg, but...





i can already hear the moans of terror, is blizzard serious with this? you need 6 tanks in your party, 3 uber assed healers, and 1 _very_ good dps


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 13, 2009)

It'll only be announced this year, if it's true. It will take over a year for it to actually come out. Probably longer...


----------



## Migooki (Aug 13, 2009)

Seriously. It's just as pathetic as Valve announcing L4D2 way too early.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 13, 2009)

Andy said:


> what the shit, already?
> 
> The Arthas content isn't out yet
> 
> ...



The new expansion is going to be calle Cataclism. IGN Felt sure enough about it to bring it up during the Daily fix yesterday.

They also said to expect an official announcement at Blizzcon.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sophie said:


> I think it seems fun if you're on a good team.



argh...most of my guild was ex-military, fun bunch...argh


----------



## Draffut (Aug 13, 2009)

Ark 16.0 said:


> argh...it used to take entire weeks of practice to get a new encounter on BT and MH, even Vash and kael were really hard, then came WOTLK, we cleared naxx 25 man in a week, i quit before ulduar after the hole "oh you wanted hardcore, well better luck next time", that and because i grinded the timbermaw hold achievement  ( i killed 8k fulborgs ) and they nerfed it 1 week later...oh, mounts at lvl 20 at 5 gold...argh



BT was first cleared only *2 weeks* after it's release.

Naxx was released as the introductory raiding instance in WotLK.  It's purpose was to be significantly easier then previous raiding experience.

Again, while Ulduar in general might be easier to accomplish then previous raids. (the attempt to make it more casual friendly)  The Hard modes are not.  Compared to the 2 weeks needed to kill Illidan, it took almost 2 months for Yogg-Sarth to be beaten without any keepers.  Much of this might have been a gear cock-block, but gear requirements for the "hardcore" stuff has always been in WOW.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 13, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> According to IGN the new WoW expansion has 2 new Races. "The Werewolf looking Morgan's for the Alliance, and the Goblins for the horde."



I would be interested in your source for this.  Blizz has already said they have atleast 3 new expansions planned, but I have not seen anything about races.  Especially ones so nonsensical.  For both expansions before we have gotten fake "previews", including races like Naga and Pandarens.

Werewolves make less sense then those two...

Edit:  KK, watched the vid they are skeptical and said it was not confirmed.  we'll wait and see.  I will put money on the next expansion being in the Emerald Dream thou.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 13, 2009)

Goblins make since for the Horde though. At one time they where part of the horde.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 13, 2009)

So is anyone up for the Return of the Brood Mother in the next patch? That's right, MORE DOTS. MORE DOTS,  WATCH OUT FOR THE WHELPS, mother of a boss, is back.....with T2 improved helms to drop! oh, and a mount that mimics the Brood Mother herself! 

ONYXIA RETURNS FOR A LVL 80 REVAMPED ENOCOUNTER!


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 13, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> BT was first cleared only *2 weeks* after it's release.
> 
> Naxx was released as the introductory raiding instance in WotLK.  It's purpose was to be significantly easier then previous raiding experience.
> 
> Again, while Ulduar in general might be easier to accomplish then previous raids. (the attempt to make it more casual friendly)  The Hard modes are not.  Compared to the 2 weeks needed to kill Illidan, it took almost 2 months for Yogg-Sarth to be beaten without any keepers.  Much of this might have been a gear cock-block, but gear requirements for the "hardcore" stuff has always been in WOW.



argh...it took then to long to release 3.1, we cleared naxx, Malygros in 4 weeks, then we had nothing to do...argh, farmed achivements, got them to 5555 points and called it a day...argh


----------



## Crowe (Aug 13, 2009)

How do you guys have time for WoW? Don't you study/work? =X


----------



## LMJ (Aug 13, 2009)

Med school student!


----------



## Migooki (Aug 13, 2009)

pek said:


> How do you guys have time for WoW? Don't you study/work? =X



WoW doesn't necessarily require that much time. At least not anymore. lol


----------



## Tuan (Aug 13, 2009)

I've heard WoW is dying >:]


----------



## Draffut (Aug 13, 2009)

Ark 16.0 said:


> argh...it took then to long to release 3.1, we cleared naxx, Malygros in 4 weeks, then we had nothing to do...argh, farmed achivements, got them to 5555 points and called it a day...argh



I was in guilds that cleared BWL, AQ40, and almost every BC raid before the next raid after each was released.

Finishing the current raid content and waiting for the next release has always been the case with WOW.  Now more people just get to wait.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 13, 2009)

pek said:


> How do you guys have time for WoW? Don't you study/work? =X



Unemployed, waiting for my GI Bill to go through before I start college.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 13, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> I've heard WoW is dying >:]



Meh.. it just has a really bad rumor. Oldfags are being hurt over too much nerfing. All their effort is a waste, boo. Well it turned easier but I still blame the players, not the game.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 13, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> I've heard WoW is dying >:]



The hardcore raiding community, the most vocal players, are dying off.

In all other aspects it's doing pretty well.


----------



## Nadini (Aug 14, 2009)

Animesing said:


> So is anyone up for the Return of the Brood Mother in the next patch? That's right, MORE DOTS. MORE DOTS,  WATCH OUT FOR THE WHELPS, mother of a boss, is back.....with T2 improved helms to drop! oh, and a mount that mimics the Brood Mother herself!
> 
> ONYXIA RETURNS FOR A LVL 80 REVAMPED ENOCOUNTER!



I want a revamped BWL and MC, those instances were a heck more interesting than the ones today 


Anyhow, i got a feeling the next expansion will feature either, the maelstrom(naga homeland,  the big whirlpool in the middle when you zoom out the azeroth map), Sargeras, or the emerald dream like Jewsuke said.




pek said:


> How do you guys have time for WoW? Don't you study/work? =X



I won't be getting busy til next month starts, any remaining wow game time is practically non existent then.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 14, 2009)

pek said:


> How do you guys have time for WoW? Don't you study/work? =X



I work and go to school. WoW is easy to budget time for.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 14, 2009)

We will find out the expac in the next week or so when blizzcon hits. I think it will be the Maelstrom or the Emerald Dream as well. Blizzard did take the trademark name 'Cataclysm' a few weeks back in the patent office.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2009)

Onyxia 



> Arcane Blast: The buff from using this ability now stacks up to 4 times instead of 3, and each application increases mana cost by 130% instead of 200%.







> Some classic items Onyxia offered level 60 players will have their stats adjusted appropriately for level 80 players.
> 
> Brood of Onyxia, a very rare 310%-speed mount modeled after Onyxia herself will be available for the luckiest of challengers.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmm... affliction warlocks making a return?


----------



## Draffut (Aug 14, 2009)

Nadini said:


> I want a revamped BWL and MC, those instances were a heck more interesting than the ones today



How was MC more interesting then the newer instance.... almost every fight was a tank/spank, and there was massive trash.

Though an updated version that fixes both of those would be cool.


----------



## Nadini (Aug 14, 2009)

I liked the whole fire theme, the bosses were interesting aside from Garr, people were moaning about Majordomo, Geddon and Ragna, can't be better, in the least, they presented a much bigger challenge than today's bosses.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 14, 2009)

Nadini said:


> I liked the whole fire theme, the bosses were interesting aside from Garr, people were moaning about Majordomo, Geddon and Ragna, can't be better, in the least, they presented a much bigger challenge than today's bosses.


Yeah I remember back in the day tagging along for a MC full clear and it was pretty much the same shit we are doing today only with less interesting boss mechanics overall.

I enjoy being able to be in a guild that actually considers itself a casual raid guild and still makes progress in the game's current premiere raid content.  Yes we get good gear, but the people who dedicate their lives to 25 man hard mode content that most of us will *never* even attempt still get the best gear in the game.  I don't see the problem.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 14, 2009)

^ rofl at your comment. Yea, Vanilla was just so much more epic than BC or WotLK cuz the gear actually meant something when you obtained it. Epic gear is nothing but welfare epix cuz anyone can obtain them.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 14, 2009)

Animesing said:


> ^ rofl at your comment. Yea, Vanilla was just so much more epic than BC or WotLK cuz the gear actually meant something when you obtained it. Epic gear is nothing but welfare epix cuz anyone can obtain them.


I can't really tell how much sarcasm if any there was in your post, but just kuz the item has purple text doesn't mean its awsm.  The people who take on the harder content always have the best gear, so they should be satisfied (but never are being the HARDCORE spoiled ass gamers they are).


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 14, 2009)

James Bond said:


> Hmm... affliction warlocks making a return?


NEIN!



Nadini said:


> I liked the whole fire theme, the bosses were interesting aside from Garr, people were moaning about Majordomo, Geddon and Ragna, can't be better, in the least, they presented a much bigger challenge than today's bosses.



A part of the challange was finding 40 people who are competent all to often I hear is "Oh yeah back pre-bc I just sat in the back because my class sucked" or "I just kinda spamed stuff noone ever noticed".


----------



## Draffut (Aug 14, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> NEIN!
> 
> 
> 
> A part of the challange was finding 40 people who are competent all to often I hear is "Oh yeah back pre-bc I just sat in the back because my class sucked" or "I just kinda spamed stuff noone ever noticed".



More people in the raid, more slack people have to dick around cause other people can cover for them.  Only a few bosses who had to be tackled in specific ways (Twin Emps for example) eliminated that leeway.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 14, 2009)

Animesing said:


> ^ rofl at your comment. Yea, Vanilla was just so much more epic than BC or WotLK cuz the gear actually meant something when you obtained it. Epic gear is nothing but welfare epix cuz anyone can obtain them.



Gear is a side point, casual players should be able to see all the content of the game without investing rediculous amounts of time to it, especially when important storyline events occur. (Like the whole Kael'Thas thing back in BC.)


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2009)

Onyxia mount prolly the coolest looking flying mount in game. I'm glad they finally are giving the public access to a 310 mount.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 14, 2009)

I believe that is true to a point. Many of times they deliver the experience to more casual players towards the end of the life of the instance by popping out instance nerfs kinda like in BC with Black temple when they nerfed the crap out of all bosses by reducing their HP by 30% and taking out some core abilities like one that Illidan had. I think that the more hardcore, dedicated should shine on top for a while before the casual can come in get the sloppy seconds.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I can't really tell how much sarcasm if any there was in your post, but just kuz the item has purple text doesn't mean its awsm.  The people who take on the harder content always have the best gear, so they should be satisfied (but never are being the HARDCORE spoiled ass gamers they are).



Maybe that was a bit one sided of me to jump on the gear side of the issue but to be honest, we all know that purple quality items are better than the blue and green quality items, which do make the more 'awsm' in that respect, refering to the game. I am all for the whole, take on harder content to get the better gear, i just feel that it is toooo easy to get geared in this game, than it was for vanilla WoW. I just think that the higher working people should be the ones who experience the highest level of encounters and events, raid wise, and keep it at the level until they nerf it to the ground ala Black Temple style.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 14, 2009)

Animesing said:


> I believe that is true to a point. Many of times they deliver the experience to more casual players towards the end of the life of the instance by popping out instance nerfs kinda like in BC with Black temple when they nerfed the crap out of all bosses by reducing their HP by 30% and taking out some core abilities like one that Illidan had. I think that the more hardcore, dedicated should shine on top for a while before the casual can come in get the sloppy seconds.



At what point did the casual players get a chance to complete Naxx40?  Even after BT's nerf, it was still not nearly accessible to most of the players like Ulduar is now.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 14, 2009)

That is what i was thinking of, Naxx40 is one of the main exceptions to this. But as i remember i really nice chunk of people had experience with BT because it was out soo long before Sunwell came out. And when the 30% decrease hit, every guild across the board that was struggling in BT, started to cheese through that place.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 14, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Onyxia mount prolly the coolest looking flying mount in game. I'm glad they finally are giving the public access to a 310 mount.



Wait 

WHAT THE FUCK!

WHAT?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 14, 2009)

Animesing said:


> I believe that is true to a point. Many of times they deliver the experience to more casual players towards the end of the life of the instance by popping out instance nerfs kinda like in BC with Black temple when they nerfed the crap out of all bosses by reducing their HP by 30% and taking out some core abilities like one that Illidan had. I think that the more hardcore, dedicated should shine on top for a while before the casual can come in get the sloppy seconds.


Sorry, but locking away what is supposed to be the biggest and best content in your game from the vast majority of your audience is bad game design.  It was a nice gesture for them to nerf the content to hell after all the big kids had moved on to bigger and better things, but as you put it we are simply being treated to sloppy seconds and we know it.

What's wrong with having easy and hard modes of all this content and letting waay more people access the content as soon as it is available?  Hardcore people get the difficult content they want with the best gear in the game they deserve while everyone else gets the play the damn game and get respectable gear out of it.


KojiDarth said:


> Wait
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK!
> 
> WHAT?


I wouldn't get my hopes up.  The thing will certainly be ridiculously rare, and rightfully so.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 15, 2009)

Cry, Cheer, Scream, Disbelieve, Believe, w/e take it as you see it. Thoughts. ​*
World of Warcraft: Cataclysm*​
World of Warcraft: Cataclysm is the next expansion for World of Warcraft. Dark and forgotten threats that have long stayed out of sight have finally arrived on our shores, unleashing a cataclysmic event upon Azeroth and now preparing more nefarius plans to take it back.

*Level Cap*
The level cap in the next expansion will be slightly lower than expected this time around; *85*.

This suggests Blizzard wants more room for expansions before hitting the level 100 cap. With less leveling to do (along with the revamped leveling listed below likely to increase the speed and ease of leveling), leveling a new race remains appealing for new and existing players alike.

Leveling from 80-85 should be a much bigger deal, the idea is to make sure that gaining a level really means something and doesn't make you feel like you just have 4 more levels to go. 

*New Classes*
Cataclysm doesn't introduce any new classes to the game. Instead, Blizzard have offered more race and classes combinations to players. The Some of these have alreadly been datamined from the 3.2.2 Test Realms. The An Injured Colleague quest and it's new Night Elf counter-part help to introduce the lore for these new race and class combinations, so we can probably expect to see more of these for some of the less traditional ones.



*Human Hunter*
*Orc Mage*
*Night Elf Mage*
*Dwarf Mage*
*Blood Elf Warrior*
*Dwarf Shaman*
*Undead Hunter*
*Tauren Paladin*
*Tauren Priest*
*Gnome Priest*
*Troll Druid*


*New Races*
The events of the cataclysm has caused two new races to seek new allies. The Goblins for the Horde and the Worgen for the Alliance.

*Goblins*
Deathwing once again sought the services of the goblins, as slaves. Unable to refuse such an offer, the goblins were enslaved by him. A large group have resisted however. With their previous homes devastated by the cataclysm, they escaping to an island off the coast of The Barrens. As they strive to recover, they come across an Orc captured on an Alliance ship and rescue him. The Orc turns out to be none other than Thrall himself, and in return offers the Goblins a place within the Horde. These events are carried out in a quest line, allowing players to experience first-hand the reasons behind the Goblins' shift from neutrality.

*Worgen*
The cataclysm has cracked open the Greymane Wall, finally revealing what has happened to the kingdom of Gilneas and its citizens. With the Worgen cruse taken hold, they have found a partial cure, allowing thme to retain their Human minds evne when transformed. Venturing forth from Gilneas and seeking help from the Alliance, they have decided to join them, to combat the new threats of Cataclysm.

Gilneas will make extensive use of the phasing system (much like the Death Knight starting area), to show what happened while the kingdom was cut off from the rest of the world and lead up to present day.

Worgens will have two forms, a Worgen form and a Human form. Players will be able to customise the look of both forms.

*New Content*
Cataclysm will be the first expansion *not* to introduce a new continent, instead making use of previously unreleased zones and revamping existing ones.

*Classic Azeroth Revamp*
A cataclysmic event caused by Deathwing and Azshara will change the face of Azeroth as we know it. Most of the new content for Cataclysm will take the form of a revamped Azeroth, taking advantage of newer additions to WoW such as phasing and daily quests. Most of the quests and mobs in the classic zones will also be redesigned to make leveling less painful. With the revamp, a greater narritive and sense progression will be offered to players. Some zones and dungeons will change drastically to fit this, e.g.,



The Barrens will be split into two separate zones of two different level bands.
Azshara will become a low level (~10-20) zone.
Some of the zones like the Thousand Needles will be flooded.
Durotar is wrecked and apparently Orgrimmar could be destroyed. A new Orc city is rebuilt over the course of the expansion.
Gnomeregan will be part of the expansion as well and gnomes might be able to reclaim their capital. (The last part is still unconfirmed)
Wailing Caverns will be become a lush tropical area as a result of the druid's magic.
The Blackrock Spire will erupt and a new version of Blackrock Mountains will be available, apparently Ragnaros will be back too.

In the aftermath of the cataclysm, and the new conflicts on the horizon relief efforts can be found in many zones and new open PvP areas similar to Lake Wintergrasp.

*Flying in Azeroth*
Part of the redesign of the Eastern Kingdoms and Kalimdor is the introduction of flying to the two continents, allowing access to many new areas and quicker travelling across the large continents.

*Classic Dungeon Revamp*
Redesigning Onyxia's Lair in Patch 3.2.2 was just the first step. As most of the leveling will take place in revamped areas of Azeroth, so too will the dungeons, allowing players to use them to level from 80 to 85.

*Unreleased Zones & Dungeons*
With the addition of flying mounts to Kalimdor and the Eastern Kingdoms and the redesign of many zones, most of the previously unreachable or incomplete zones will now be made available to players. This is where most of the new content from 80 to 85 will take place. Some of these are,



Hyjal (present)
Gilneas - The Worgen starting Zone.
Uldum

It is unclear if the old Goblin locations such as Kezan and Undermine will be included in Cataclyms with the revelation of the goblins' plight, but several new islands have also been risen from the seas by the events of Cataclysm, some on the backs of giant sea turtles and whales, with the addition of several underwater zones.

*Characters and Events*

*Deathwing*
Deathwing the Destroyer / Neltharion the Earth-Warder will play a major role in Cataclysm. Having been driven mad by Old God whisperings and turning against his own kind only to be fail in his attempts, Deathwing has sunk into the shadows. While the Horde and the Alliance were busy fighting back the Burning Legion only to then be beset with the Scourge, he has been lurking and moving things into place. After Lady Sinestra's failed attempts to create a Twilight Dragonflight, he again retreated to Grim Batol and succeeded where she failed. With his results seen in the Obsidian Sanctum, he has finally created the supreme Dragonflight he sought and plans to unleash it upon the world. But what of the Old Gods' sway over him?

*Azshara*
Queen Azshara will also play a major part in Cataclysm. Unknown to many mortal races, long forgotten by others, and believe to be dead by her own kind, she has not been dormant in depths of the Maelstrom. Having those around her transformed by the Old Gods into Naga after her failure in the War of the Ancients, she has become far more powerful and a greater threat than she once was. Not content with just Nazjatar and the depths of the sea, Azshara seeks to reclaim power and reign once again. With the true plan behind Lady Vashj's support of Illidan remaining a mystery we do not know what hand Azshara has yet played. The big question remains, is she now serving her "saviors", the Old Gods?

*The Cataclysm*
I'm still not sure who is the true end boss of Cataclysm is, but the cataclysm appears to have been caused by attempts to incantation to summon extremely powerful beings using an ancient incantation by Deathwing and Azshara. They're both very powerful, but the cataclysm itself suggests something more powerful is behind it, perhaps their shared past of Old God influence?


*The New (New) Horde*
Thrall will hand over the leadership of the Horde to Garrosh Hellscream, while he serves as a coordinator for both the Horde and Alliance forces in and effort to combat the new threat of the Naga and Black Dragonflight. Without Thrall to keep Garrosh in check, he declares open war on the Alliance. In the political upheaval Cairne Bloodhoof is implicated as a traitor to the Horde and murdered by Garrosh. Cairne's son Baine takes over as the new Tauren chieftan. This could explain why Baine was removed from the game in Patch 3.2.2, you can find more information about this in *Ahmo Thunderhorn - replacement for Baine Bloodhoof?*
*
source: The Pirate Bay
*


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 15, 2009)

I saw a gome warlock with the phoenix mount earlier today <3, do any of you have it?


----------



## LMJ (Aug 15, 2009)

heck no, GL with that.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 15, 2009)

lol NICE 5 LEVELS.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 15, 2009)

so blizzard is saying that they want to end at 100, so if the 5 level increases keeps going then 3 more expansions eh?


----------



## Migooki (Aug 15, 2009)

haha that'll be awful


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

Onxya as a mount...


What have they done...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 15, 2009)

Woah, certain parts of that possible expansion information really interest me. Like, the redoing of the face of the world as we know it. This appeals to the DragonLance fan in me. xD Changes are a-coming and it makes me excited and my pockets are quivering with anticipation. I hope at least some of that is true. The changes like Cairne being gone and the different characters making an appearence makes me happy. I have no idea why, but it does please me. xD


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

GARROSH HELLSCREAM! THAT WHINY BITCH!
FUCK THAT!
The Horde should go to Vol'jin.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 15, 2009)

I like the goblins story with thrall, pretty epic. I like all of the lore in fact, especially thousand needles being flooded.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 15, 2009)

Except the worgen thing.

Which is stupid beyond words.

That preview sounds awesome.

Also, Tauren get 2 new classes, gnomes only get 1.  Bullshit.  These are the only 2 races with 5 before, so now gnomes have 6, while every other race has 7-8.

I mean really, when 4 different races can be 8 of the 10 classes each, what's the point of having the restrictions in the first place.


----------



## Nadini (Aug 15, 2009)

And here my dream of a undead druid will always remain a dream


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 15, 2009)

Argh...tauren paladins...Tauren Paladins....TAUREN PALADINS, WHAT HAVE THEY DONE TO THE LORE....ARGH?


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Except the worgen thing.
> 
> Which is stupid beyond words.
> 
> ...



It has to be fake I mean those are lore breaking class. Blood Elf Warrior,Night Elf Mage, and wtf is a undead hunter? What animal will listen to a undead hunter!


----------



## Nodonn (Aug 15, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> It has to be fake I mean those are lore breaking class. Blood Elf Warrior



Blood Elves were always intended to be able to be warriors, this was changed to hunters.



> ,Night Elf Mage,



Highborne?


> and wtf is a undead hunter?



I love the guy in the big frame, as well.



> What animal will listen to a undead hunter!



I love the guy in the big frame, as well.

That guy's pets.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

Meh my research says Blood Elfs can be warriors. Still kinda fishy though but some of Kael's guard where warriors I suppose. 

And of the undead hunter.


> In life, Nathanos Marris was the *first and last* of the human ranger lords, trained by the high elves in the ways of war and a disciple of Sylvanas Windrunner, now the Banshee Queen of the Forsaken.



Topless Robot

Also "Highborne" are High Elves and in case are not Night Elves. Diffrent species of elf.


----------



## Nodonn (Aug 15, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Meh my research says Blood Elfs can be warriors. Still kinda fishy though but some of Kael's guard where warriors I suppose.
> 
> And of the undead hunter.



human ranger lords =/= hunters in general.
He proves undead can be hunters.



> Also "Highborne" are High Elves and in case are not Night Elves. Diffrent species of elf.





That's a pretty damn purple High Elf.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

Nodonn said:


> human ranger lords =/= hunters in general.
> He proves undead can be hunters.
> 
> 
> ...



Sylvanis was a purple elf for a long time before they updated it. Plus High elfs look exactly like blood elfs except there eyes. Blizzard is just lazy with models. 


> With the majority of the Highborne dead, the kaldorei turned away from their arcane legacy and began a new culture focusing on attunement with nature and their surroundings.
> 
> The surviving Highborne tried to assimilate into the new druidic society, but over time they could not ignore the burning addiction to magic their whole race suffered from. The Highborne (now calling themselves high elves), led by Dath'Remar, left Kalimdor, sailing across the sea to the other, newly-formed continent. Here, they established the nation of Quel'Thalas.
> 
> The night elves, as they now called themselves, settled into their new culture, living as closely to the land and its inhabitants as possible. In time, they were granted a chance to continue as immortals when the World Tree, Nordrassil, was planted on Mount Hyjal with the remaining essence of the Well of Eternity. Having established a future for their people, the druids slumbered, communing with the dragon Aspect, Ysera in the Emerald Dream. The druids were bound to the Dream through the Nordrassil and slept for centuries at a time, only to be awoken during times of great need. For untold ages, their civilization flourished, forgotten by the centuries.





There are also no notable human hunters in lore.


----------



## Nadini (Aug 15, 2009)

Human hunters should make sense, if not in Warcraft lore, at least in RL.

Aren't there quite a bit of Human Scarlet Hunters out there?


----------



## Kagemizu (Aug 15, 2009)

Human Hunters make sence since they are considered the most adaptive race in the game, but what do I know Im just a newbie.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

Nadini said:


> Human hunters should make sense, if not in Warcraft lore, at least in RL.
> 
> Aren't there quite a bit of Human Scarlet Hunters out there?



Compared to the other races aside from Gnomes, humans are the least attuned to nature.

Also on the highborn subject.



> Though they started out as regular night elves, they had been transformed by the magic flowing through their veins.S&L 76 Night elves foreswore the use of arcane magic centuries before and even built up great resistance against it. They could master arcane power, although doing so changed them forever. Once a night elf learned to use arcane spellcasting, he suffered a painful transformation that stripped away his native night elf abilities and replaced them with high elf racial abilities. The complete change occurred within the space of a week and could not be reversed once its started.WRPG 45 Although stripped of his racial heritage, his physical attributes did not change.


----------



## Nodonn (Aug 15, 2009)

> Sylvanis was a purple elf for a long time before they updated it. Plus High elfs look exactly like blood elfs except there eyes. Blizzard is just lazy with models.



This

The Holy Quran

is a high elf.

This

The Holy Quran

is a night elf.

You sir, are blind if you think this guy



is a high elf.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks like stuff may get pretty crazy! Can't wait for Blizzcon to see whats true or false.


Koji, does Blightcaller ring the bell?

The Holy Quran

A human hunter in lore. He's undead now..  but he was a ranger when he was still living.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

Nodonn said:


> This
> 
> The Holy Quran
> 
> ...



You misread what I typed and that was my fault. I was doing a comparison. Nightelves to Highborn and Bloodelves to Highelves. 

Hence, 


> "Plus High elfs look exactly like blood elfs except there eyes."





> Though they started out as regular night elves, they had been transformed by the magic flowing through their veins.S&L 76 Night elves foreswore the use of arcane magic centuries before and even built up great resistance against it. They could master arcane power, although doing so changed them forever. Once a night elf learned to use arcane spellcasting, he suffered a painful transformation that stripped away his native night elf abilities and replaced them with high elf racial abilities. The complete change occurred within the space of a week and could not be reversed once its started.WRPG 45 Although stripped of his racial heritage, his physical attributes did not change.



They are no longer Night Elves.




Zebrahead said:


> Looks like stuff may get pretty crazy! Can't wait for Blizzcon to see whats true or false.
> 
> 
> Koji, does Blightcaller ring the bell?
> ...



If you scroll up the page we discussed about him and Nodonn making a valid point about,
Ranger Lord =/= Hunter


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 15, 2009)

Ah, sorry.

On that subject.. If there are those in the race capable of being a Ranger Lord, hunter isn't that hard to imagine. 

I don't see anything on Wowwiki about being attuned to nature and all that, unless I missed it. So correct me if so.

A hunter has a deep understanding of man and beast, tracking, wilderness, ect. Humans can easily fit into this description when raised or trained in such an enviorment.

Edit: This isn't an argument against anyone here. Just something I felt like saying to support Human Hunters being put into WoW. Since I know alot of players are against it for w/e personal reason.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Ah, sorry.
> 
> On that subject.. If there are those in the race capable of being a Ranger Lord, hunter isn't that hard to imagine.
> 
> ...



I completely agree with you. It's just the lack of human hunter seems quite strange. 



> The hunter is a stalker in the wilds, living on his knowledge of survival and skill with a bow or rifle.* He is deeply in tune with nature*, and some of its mightiest beasts are his allies. Of Azeroth's many creatures, few can resist the hunter's call, and fewer can survive his fury. Hunters are as varied as the world's many climates, but they are universally renowned for their amazing abilities to find their prey and bring it down. They come from any race (players are restricted to seven races, see below), though certain races naturally excel at the hunter's profession. Most hunters seek to aid the balance of nature along with their druidic allies.[1] Elven rangers are not alone in their mastery of the wilderness. While an elven ranger prefers the bow, the hunter would rather get up close. A hunter is skilled in stealth, slipping through the woods like a ghost. Orcs of the Horde first learned the ways of the hunter from forest trolls on Lordaeron and tauren have been masters of the hunt since the dawn of the world. Like the shamans of the Horde, hunters call upon the spirits of the land, wind, and fire to aid them in their hunts and tasks. Their spells focus on the elements and the land.



This also stating that Elf rangers are somewhat different then normal hunters. As so Blightcaller was trained as a ranger.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 15, 2009)

Why hello thar.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Why hello thar.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LMJ (Aug 15, 2009)

Lore wise surprise, 

HELLSCREAM. WTF! Oh how i will miss you Thrall. Now go take a backseat. 

Cairne: He is alive, and he will be back........


Content Wise, 

Will this make leveling harder or easier for toons since many of the zones are getting a new level band? 

Flying in Azeroth! bout damn time. They did some extensive rework in the continents i see. 

Thousand needles all drowned up, seems good to me. Bye Bye gay basilisks. and scorpions.......the neutral turtles can stay.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

It still bothers me that Garrosh is even considered Warcheif after being a racist assclown in Northrend. And Thrall can't go away! Who will play with Jaina then huh?


----------



## Migooki (Aug 15, 2009)

I wish WoW would have an awesome last expansion. 100 levels seems too much.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

Sophie said:


> I wish WoW would have an awesome last expansion. 100 levels seems too much.



WoW is forever and forever is WoW.
We are lost in its lust for levels.
And I still wonder where they are gonna fit a RTS in all this crap.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 15, 2009)

that is a whole different team, as with the other games in their forte.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 15, 2009)

Isn't WoW already kinda RTS.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 15, 2009)

I know the general opinion of most players, but what do you all think of Varian? I like him myself, I think he was needed to add some backbone to the Alliance.

Also, yeah flying in Azeroth is going to be crazy. Gonna be another huge blow to world pvp though. =/

Unless we can fly into citys! That'd be an epic victory for world pvp.


----------



## Scapa (Aug 15, 2009)

Fucking hell.. WotLK ruined WoW for my friends, and cata-fucking-clysm is ruining wow for me.

WHEN IS IT GOING TO END ;__; TOOO MUCH. I wished that I could finally meet Arthas and maybe fight him. But noooo, lets make a new expansion and re-do things. Thrall, I luv you man, please dont quit.

But there are few good things, like flying in azeroth and flooding in TN and so on, its just that I feel like somebody just stole my baby from me.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 15, 2009)

Scapa said:


> Fucking hell.. WotLK ruined WoW for my friends, and cata-fucking-clysm is ruining wow for me.
> 
> WHEN IS IT GOING TO END ;__; TOOO MUCH. I wished that I could finally meet Arthas and maybe fight him. But noooo, lets make a new expansion and re-do things. Thrall, I luv you man, please dont quit.
> 
> But there are few good things, like flying in azeroth and flooding in TN and so on, its just that I feel like somebody just stole my baby from me.



Wait... I don't get what problem you have with this.  The expansion is still a long ways off, Arthas and Icecrown Citadel will still be added before it ever comes out, and that may not even be the final dungeon added in WotLK.

Thrall is not dead or anything, he is becoming the main figurehead in charge of both the Alliance and Horde forces against the 2 threats they are adding (And maybe 2 more Old Gods, one in Uldum, and one with Deathwing)

I am just curious what other regions will be added in it.  There are about 7 unused regions in Eastern Kingdoms, which something will have to be done with if flying mounts are added.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 15, 2009)

^ yep. Patch 3.3 will include Icecrown and the inevitable battle. I dont think that you see the Expac to come out for another 8 months. Although i dont think that they will pop out with another raid instance because when 3.0 was released they said they were only going to make 3.1-3.3.


----------



## Nadini (Aug 15, 2009)

Flying mounts + Hillsbrad = sex



> I am just curious what other regions will be added in it. There are about 7 unused regions in Eastern Kingdoms, which something will have to be done with if flying mounts are added.



I was just looking at those places on wowiki a few days ago, came across the Greymane wall, which i see will be opened in the expansion, and there's also Kul' Tiras off the coast of Stormwind.

There are a few more of those but i never managed to find em.

EDIT: Goblins hometown, the undermine.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 15, 2009)

Nadini said:


> EDIT: Goblins hometown, the undermine.



They better not F that place up, i am pretty hyped to see this.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 15, 2009)

> They better not F that place up, i am pretty hyped to see this.



Playing a gnome, I am most excited about what they are going to do with Gnomeregan.  A 25 man raid that lets you eventually take over the city would be awesome.



> I was just looking at those places on wowiki a few days ago, came across the Greymane wall, which i see will be opened in the expansion, and there's also Kul' Tiras off the coast of Stormwind.
> 
> There are a few more of those but i never managed to find em.



I am talking about all the other ones we don't know much about.  Like the region east of Burning Steppes, the tall one east of Loch Modan/Wetlands, the one between Dun Morough and Elwynn Forest, and the one above the EPL.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 15, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> It has to be fake I mean those are lore breaking class. Blood Elf Warrior,Night Elf Mage, and wtf is a undead hunter? What animal will listen to a undead hunter!





> The An Injured Colleague quest and it's new Night Elf counter-part help to introduce the lore for these new race and class combinations, so we can probably expect to see more of these for some of the less traditional ones.



They said they are going to introduce new lore for a lot of them.

Except for the extremely stupid ones like Tauren Paladin, it'll work.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 15, 2009)

Watch this all turn out to be a joke n their part and a bit YHBT tag will pop up. Something completely different. Emerald Dream.........something else.


----------



## Nadini (Aug 15, 2009)

My my, what interesting stuff to read, check the bottom of the page.

Link removed

Also check "South Seas" the 'Rift' thing is pretty interesting, Warcraft lore is fun 

/needstoreplaywarcraft

By what i figured, the Cataclysm will have something to do with the Well of eternity?


----------



## Hana (Aug 15, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> It still bothers me that Garrosh is even considered Warcheif after being a racist assclown in Northrend. And Thrall can't go away! Who will play with Jaina then huh?



I'll play with Jaina 

*I WANT UNDEAD PALADIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LMJ (Aug 15, 2009)

alliance or gtfo


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 15, 2009)

I like Onyxia's new loot table.

Do want that mageblade.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 15, 2009)

wait wait, you are forgetting about the best looking tier set EVER! T2 helm for Pally.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2009)

Come on, Draenei Druid!


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 15, 2009)

3 

\o/


----------



## Draffut (Aug 15, 2009)

Animesing said:


> wait wait, you are forgetting about the best looking tier set EVER! T2 helm for Pally.



That's BWL...


----------



## Migooki (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm excited to see what Blizzard will do if their user base decreases when Diablo II is launched.



'sup Byakun.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 15, 2009)

Argh...so, Mad Max in WOW...argh?


----------



## Scapa (Aug 15, 2009)

Sophie said:


> I'm excited to see what Blizzard will do if their user base decreases when Diablo II is launched.


*III

Ah.... I came just because of Dia3. I luv that serie. F-n epic, Diablo > Warcraft. Aah... 

Though WoW aint that bad, nor is wc3. Diablo is just f-n epic. Mmmhh...


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 15, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> That's BWL...



Helm drops at Ony.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 15, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Helm drops at Ony.



Man, it's been a long ass time.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 15, 2009)

i am pretty sure that the T2 Helms drop from Ony, go take a look at her loot list.

BWL dropped the other T2 Pieces excluding the pieces that dropped from Rag.

Link removed


----------



## Migooki (Aug 15, 2009)

Scapa said:


> *III
> 
> Ah.... I came just because of Dia3. I luv that serie. F-n epic, Diablo > Warcraft. Aah...
> 
> Though WoW aint that bad, nor is wc3. Diablo is just f-n epic. Mmmhh...



Wops, I meant III of course.

btw Byakuya and I went to Nagrand again. We're (well, him) helping newbies as an excuse to stay there. o.o


----------



## LMJ (Aug 15, 2009)

nagrand is soooooooo beautiful, the landscape is amazing.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Wait... I don't get what problem you have with this.  The expansion is still a long ways off, Arthas and Icecrown Citadel will still be added before it ever comes out, and that may not even be the final dungeon added in WotLK.
> 
> Thrall is not dead or anything, he is becoming the main figurehead in charge of both the Alliance and Horde forces against the 2 threats they are adding (And maybe 2 more Old Gods, one in Uldum, and one with Deathwing)
> 
> I am just curious what other regions will be added in it.  There are about 7 unused regions in Eastern Kingdoms, which something will have to be done with if flying mounts are added.



Deathwing is considered a old god? 
I see no tentacles!



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> They said they are going to introduce new lore for a lot of them.
> 
> Except for the extremely stupid ones like Tauren Paladin, it'll work.




That's kinda...like thrown in and feels like an exuse to bring the class to the race instead of I don't know "Sunwell exploded into the big ass tree and some of the night elfs where like "SUP ARCANE YA!" and now they have mages"


----------



## Draffut (Aug 16, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Deathwing is considered a old god?
> I see no tentacles!



.... no

"Having been driven mad by Old God whisperings and turning against his own kind only to be fail in his attempts, Deathwing has sunk into the shadows."



> That's kinda...like thrown in and feels like an exuse to bring the class to the race instead of I don't know "Sunwell exploded into the big ass tree and some of the night elfs where like "SUP ARCANE YA!" and now they have mages"



How bout this, if a single one is that extremely moronic, i'll give you a metal.  Blizzard's storytelling might not be the best out there, but that is just dumb.

I mean, for mages, Malygos is now dead.  The dragon in charge of controlling magic in the world is gone, so new races learning the arts is not far-fetched.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 16, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> .... no
> 
> "Having been driven mad by Old God whisperings and turning against his own kind only to be fail in his attempts, Deathwing has sunk into the shadows."
> 
> ...



Well Malygos being there didn't effect who learned magic either way since he was asleep for such a long time and when he awoke when the netherdrakes came to Northrend he was angered by the world and how they used magic. And I wasn't being serous about the "SUP ARCANE" thing... >.>


----------



## Migooki (Aug 16, 2009)

Last night I moved realm to play with Byakuya and my other RL friend.

Bya and I were bored and ran around doing nothing.
Sorry for the terrible picture quality.

Rulers of Nagrand.


First time I log in after the newest patch. And I kinda quit before that so I have no specs or addons and only poor spells. lol
Anyway, fighting with the red annoying guy in Nagrand @ Twilight Ridge.




Fighting naked and unarmed. We were kicking ass. Seriously. No deaths, I promise. >_>



Relaxing after a tough naked-fight, so we had to wash the blood off us. I think there's a shark coming behind us. D:


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2009)

Bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Migooki (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey, not my fault I'm actually having fun in WoW again. r u jelus


----------



## LMJ (Aug 16, 2009)

wtf, there is no fun to be had in WoW! None at all.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 16, 2009)

You shouldn't have fun in WoW, they'll nerf you.

(<3 pictars)


----------



## Migooki (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm sorry, did I break any rules ;A;

Bya let's play


----------



## Scapa (Aug 16, 2009)

Yy Sophies pics were awsum. Totally luv'd them


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 16, 2009)

I took some screenshots too. 

*uploads*


----------



## Migooki (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks Scapa. :3

I just wish I could play with a better resolution on this computer for better pictures. But it's a hazzle to switch only for taking screenshots. Byakun is too inpatient when we're having a nice moment so it's hard to make it in time. :<


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 16, 2009)

The fuck? Since when does Immolate overwrite Unstable Affliction? Is it a bug? The tooltip doesn't say anything and I can't find anything about it online.

Almost level 72 and just now finding this out.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Hey, not my fault I'm actually having fun in WoW again. r u jelus



You rolled Belf. That makes you homo.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 16, 2009)

Sophie said:


> I'm sorry, did I break any rules ;A;
> 
> Bya let's play



You're a DK 



Horrid Crow said:


> The fuck? Since when does Immolate overwrite Unstable Affliction? Is it a bug? The tooltip doesn't say anything and I can't find anything about it online.
> 
> Almost level 72 and just now finding this out.



That was changed 1 or 2 patches ago. It's to help with dot rotation. That's why I went destro.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 16, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> You rolled Belf. That makes you homo.



But I am a homo. You didn't know?! :<

If it's any help, I'm thinking about renewing my old retired naked Tauren. The only issue would be the gear. But meh, some green gear should work fine. There are a lot gear rewarding quests there anyway.

KojiDarth it's like the only char I bothered to level above 70. My other ones are retired and dead. D:


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 16, 2009)

More faggotry.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 16, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> You're a DK
> 
> 
> 
> That was changed 1 or 2 patches ago. It's to help with dot rotation. That's why I went destro.



Is that why Corruption can suddenly crit? Compensation? 

Affliction or nothing for me.
I don't want to rely too much on pets (Demonology) and I already have a Firemage so Destruction is a no as well.

Affliction. <3


----------



## Nadini (Aug 16, 2009)

Destro has beautiful burst, and killing mobs with 2-3 fast casted spells is fun, not to mention its the most fun for pvp, demo is boring as shit, affliction is so-so, 3 powerful dot abilities have cast time, dat's so ghey :q


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 16, 2009)

^ I've got my Mage to blast the living shit out stuff in mere seconds.
To be honest, I love Affliction for both raiding and PvP, especially raiding though, never been much of a PvP'er.

Love what they did to Siphon Life btw. Imo that should have been enough instead of removing Immolate from our rotation as well...


----------



## LMJ (Aug 16, 2009)

wait, what servers are you guys on?


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 16, 2009)

Defias Brotherhood here.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a few chars in several realms.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 16, 2009)

I love Affliction and always will but I know when a spec sucks and I'm not gonna be thrown around like trash because I have to cast dots and someone can kill me in half the cast time let alone the dot time.

AND FINALLY!


----------



## Migooki (Aug 16, 2009)

Congratulation. :3


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 16, 2009)

I know I'm awesome.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 17, 2009)

If I ever bother leveling to 80, I'm gonna be an achievementwhore.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

I think its fun achievement hunting. Probably the only thing keeping me in WoW atm.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 17, 2009)

It was funny when it was introduced. Every time you did something, it was like WOA IS THAT AN ACHIEVEMENT? COOL. I NEED MORE!


----------



## Jotun (Aug 17, 2009)

100k honor kills gets you a sick title, rogue my bro and I know on Bonechewer has it, Sleeve.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Lol my alt is on Bonechewer.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 17, 2009)

Snap, that tittle is awesome. How long did it take you to get those 25k?

lulz


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Snap, that tittle is awesome. How long did it take you to get those 25k?
> 
> lulz



Wow that is...wow. 

And to get 25k took me about a year. I don't pvp often enough but Warlock seeding helps.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, yeah. He grinded most of those before the achievement were introduced though.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

I PvP to this song.

lulz


EDIT: Also this is creepy as hell. It's lower Karazhan.

lulz

2:40 is what I'm talking about.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 17, 2009)

I PvP to metal. :3


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Did you see the lower Karahzan thing. Holy crap the Upside down sinners thing is giving me nightmares.

Edit: What kind of metal hmm?


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 17, 2009)

Animesing said:


> wait, what servers are you guys on?



Lightning's Blade PvP (Europe).



KojiDarth said:


> I love Affliction and always will but I know when a spec sucks and I'm not gonna be thrown around like trash because I have to cast dots and someone can kill me in half the cast time let alone the dot time.
> 
> AND FINALLY!



Congrats. 
And Affliction doesn't suck that much from what I've heard.
I've done some PvP after I started playing again and even though I'm not 80 yet, I've beat people in a fair fight who where a higher level than me. I even beat quite a good Rogue who was 75 (me at 71) and he got the jump on me. I remember how much of a hard time I had with Rogues 2 years ago, they were a nightmare.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes I saw it. Read the third comment on the YouTube video.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Yes I saw it. Read the third comment on the YouTube video.





> whats inside that well?





And yeah level 80 is a different game all together.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll see it when I get to 80 then. 
Can always fall back on my Mage if I feel an Affliction Warlock isn't fun to play anymore on level 80.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 17, 2009)

lol good luck on that.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Sophie said:


> lol good luck on that.



So what music do you listen to during WoW hmm?


----------



## Migooki (Aug 17, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> So what music do you listen to during WoW hmm?



It depends. Mostly just random songs off my playlist. But when I play metal, it's mostly the Metallica S&M album.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Sophie said:


> It depends. Mostly just random songs off my playlist. But when I play metal, it's mostly the Metallica S&M album.



Ah I see so old school kind of stuff huh.
Good music indeed


----------



## Migooki (Aug 17, 2009)

It's the only good album they ever had.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Sophie said:


> It's the only good album they ever had.



I still like Master of Puppets, and Justice for all.
Even after Burton's death the band was still awesome.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't even have 20,000 honorable kills yet :<


----------



## Migooki (Aug 17, 2009)

We can fix that. I'll just make a bot to resurrect me in BGs when I get owned, and then I can go to sleep while you get your kills.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 17, 2009)

Sophie and I visited Nagrand again today. We beat the elite friend.

In case you wanted to know.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 17, 2009)

Man Bya you look so hot in that ava. I'd do you any day.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 17, 2009)

If you have ever heard of "The Guild", and you like their work, then take a look at

Lol


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 17, 2009)

rofl**


----------



## LMJ (Aug 17, 2009)

that's what i thought, now you go take a look Sophie.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Animesing said:


> If you have ever heard of "The Guild", and you like their work, then take a look at
> 
> this



I can never unsee that fat chick. THANKS DUDE!


----------



## LMJ (Aug 17, 2009)

I have learned to ignore her when i watch the series, so not i dont even notice her anymore.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 17, 2009)

Meh. It didn't even load properly here. The beginning sucked so I closed it.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Animesing said:


> I have learned to ignore her when i watch the series, so not i dont even notice her anymore.



Yeah it's hard to miss the beached whale.


Sophie said:


> Meh. It didn't even load properly here. The beginning sucked so I closed it.



Yeah it was kinda...lame...


----------



## LMJ (Aug 17, 2009)

oh well, i guess i will just go back to my bejeweled addon in wow to waste more time.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 18, 2009)

Animesing said:


> oh well, i guess i will just go back to my bejeweled addon in wow to waste more time.



Peggel is better.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 18, 2009)

Good idea, I should install Bejeweled.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 18, 2009)

it sounds catchy and nice, but if you actually listen to it, it's shitty.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 18, 2009)

Jotun said:


> it sounds catchy and nice, but if you actually listen to it, it's shitty.



Yeah that's how I feel.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 18, 2009)

WoW Wireless Headphones 
There not bad, Im not a headphone guy though so I really really doubt Ill be getting them.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 18, 2009)

YEp, there was a spoiler of that posted yesterday with just the logo, most people were thinking that it was a hint to the new expansion or summin of that nature, but then everyone was like WTF, wait a min, why would blizzard nt post something like this on their main site.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 18, 2009)

Phew the spoiler shit has subsided for now.  I got a few glimpses at what is in store for Cataclysm, but seeing as how BlizzCon was just a week away when shit started linking I figured it was worth waiting for.

From the few glimpses I got, fuuuuuuuck I just quit and now I'm ready to play when the expansion comes out.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 18, 2009)

yep yep, we will see what is true and what is false from what was given at mmo-champion. Hopefully Azeroth will get flooded and F up for the new expansion!


----------



## Migooki (Aug 18, 2009)

James Bond said:


> WoW Wireless Headphones
> There not bad, Im not a headphone guy though so I really really doubt Ill be getting them.



10 bux they're shit.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 18, 2009)

Animesing said:


> If you have ever heard of "The Guild", and you like their work, then take a look at
> 
> Link removed



Holy shit that's horrible.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 18, 2009)

*Today's dragon Adventure!*

*Before:*

*Spoiler*: __ 







*After:*


My adventure with my BFF!


----------



## Migooki (Aug 18, 2009)

omg nice ;_____________;

I love watching screen rolls.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 18, 2009)

I know I love adventures


----------



## LMJ (Aug 19, 2009)

i remember back in the day my old guild used to do a scavenger hunt kinda thing every other day or summin like that. What happened was the officers of the guild would hide somewhere specific in a zone, and the guild members had to go and find the officer in that zone somewhere, who ever found the officer they would get like 200g. Which back in vanilla WoW, was some pretty nice change. I remember the hunt that we had in Feralas. AAAAAAHHHH, the good old days, trying to find someone in there was bascially impossible, esp when they cheated and used stealth/shadowmeld.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 19, 2009)

OH FOR THE LOVE OF THE DANCE! 
Moon Guard: Roll a human and run into Goldshire to find this. And this is a RP server and there is tons of people outside the inn as well.

*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jotun (Aug 19, 2009)

The champions fight is crazy on 25 ToC. Too many people running around like chickens with their heads cut off. Also their healing is OP D:


----------



## Draffut (Aug 19, 2009)

Jotun said:


> The champions fight is crazy on 25 ToC. Too many people running around like chickens with their heads cut off. Also their healing is OP D:



How's the fight work exactly, can;t find much info on it around.

All I've got so far is "CC healers, Kill Warrior and DK first, kill Hunter/Warlock pets ASAP, aggro doesn't exist"


----------



## Migooki (Aug 19, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> OH FOR THE LOVE OF THE DANCE!
> Moon Guard: Roll a human and run into Goldshire to find this. And this is a RP server and there is tons of people outside the inn as well.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Why the hell are there so many chars?


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 19, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Why the hell are there so many chars?



I DON'T KNOW!


----------



## LMJ (Aug 19, 2009)

you know, that kinda reminded me of when pvp was first released. Southshore inn was raped and held by horde, and i stealthed in there to take a picture, i wonder if i can still find it.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 19, 2009)

Animesing said:


> you know, that kinda reminded me of when pvp was first released. Southshore inn was raped and held by horde, and i stealthed in there to take a picture, i wonder if i can still find it.



That should be int interesting to see since I only started playing after BC.


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Why the hell are there so many chars?



that probably was an Athene event.

he does that every now and then and gathers people for some fun stuff 

My posts arent registering- Problem started today

My posts arent registering- Problem started today


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 19, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> *Today's dragon Adventure!*
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> ...



lol I did that with a friend two days ago


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 19, 2009)

Muk said:


> that probably was an Athene event.
> 
> he does that every now and then and gathers people for some fun stuff
> 
> ...



No it's just Moon Guard on a normal basis as talk about on the general WoW forums 



Byakuya said:


> lol I did that with a friend two days ago



And it's always fun to fight some dragons.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 19, 2009)

Athene is a dumb attentionwhore.

That's all.


:<


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 19, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> No it's just Moon Guard on a normal basis as talk about on the general WoW forums
> 
> 
> 
> And it's always fun to fight some dragons.



I managed to die and release though, so I didn't get any loot. 

Still, 'twas good fun.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello, Byakuya.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 19, 2009)

I was just in VH heroic with a moonkin tank, kinda interesting. 

Really quick and smooth run.

EDIT:

Hi stranger.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 19, 2009)

What the

Fuck you.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 19, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Athene is a dumb attentionwhore.
> 
> That's all.
> 
> ...



This is true.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 19, 2009)

My new teacher plays WoW. lal


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 19, 2009)

My Professors play WoW too.


----------



## Scapa (Aug 20, 2009)

I started a priest around a week ago.. Atm, shes lvl 27 and shes mean as hell. I killed one same lvl mage yesterday 5 times. He always came back and I just.. youknow, blew his mind 'n stuff. In the end he quit up trying and ran away 


Has anyone of you experienced this bug:

This happened to my twink shammy about 2 months ago.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 20, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> How's the fight work exactly, can;t find much info on it around.
> 
> All I've got so far is "CC healers, Kill Warrior and DK first, kill Hunter/Warlock pets ASAP, aggro doesn't exist"



We tried CCing healers, but Priest was spamming pennance and just healing too fucking much, so we burned Priest CCd the other 2 healers killed DPS/kept interrupt rotations on the healers and then killed the healers last. People have to move, alot of fail the first attempts were healers/clothies staying in one place when they got hit. It gets really easy after the first kill, so don't get intimidated. Much easier on 10m also lol

Edit: Oh yeah, the CCs and such behave as if you were in PvP. Shit won't last more than a few seconds so you have to rotate CCs so that you don't get immune locked.


----------



## Razza (Aug 20, 2009)

Scapa said:


> I started a priest around a week ago.. Atm, shes lvl 27 and shes mean as hell. I killed one same lvl mage yesterday 5 times. He always came back and I just.. youknow, blew his mind 'n stuff. In the end he quit up trying and ran away
> 
> 
> Has anyone of you experienced this bug:
> ...



It's kay.

You're just pre-testing Oldworld flying from Cataclysm  

On a different note: Note that I've read though much of this thread lately (so I'm not to up-to-date on what people do in here be it PVP or PVE) But am I the only one who is somewhat annoyed by the new instance. The entire thing seems pieced together in like two seconds, normal mode is mind-numbingly easy (here's hoping hard mode is hard) and the loot is sub par from an Enhancement shammy standpoint.


----------



## Nadini (Aug 20, 2009)

here's a ss of the priest i haven't played in quite a while


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2009)

Ew, Forsaken.

What use would they have for buttplugs?


----------



## Nadini (Aug 20, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Ew, Forsaken.
> 
> What use would they have for buttplugs?



the heck if i know, its standard pre-WG spam that i don't bother reading.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 20, 2009)

Nadini said:


> here's a ss of the priest i haven't played in quite a while



What cloak do you have? O.-


----------



## Nadini (Aug 20, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> What cloak do you have? O.-



What do you mean?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 20, 2009)

Mim hard is gay D:


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 20, 2009)

Nadini said:


> What do you mean?



The thing on your characters back. Also referred to as a back piece or cloak.


----------



## Nadini (Aug 20, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> The thing on your characters back. Also referred to as a back piece or cloak.



I could have sworn your original post was different and asked about 'how squishy my SS is' 

Ah, the cloak? dunno, i do know i got the deadly glad one now for pvp, that was probably some blue


----------



## Migooki (Aug 20, 2009)

Nadini I hope you're aware you're shouting out very loud that you're using a bought account.


----------



## Nadini (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh really?

How about if i say i'm using my friends one that lives down the street?


----------



## Migooki (Aug 20, 2009)

That explains everything.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh wow, a WoW thread. Well, I need your help 

My X-pearl Is fucked up, I cannot see buff texts, which is pissing me off.
Anyone knows how to fix this?


----------



## Migooki (Aug 20, 2009)

Reinstall it.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 20, 2009)

/console reloadui

or 

/reload consoleui


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 20, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Nadini I hope you're aware you're shouting out very loud that you're using a bought account.



Thos people ruined pugs.
"Its ok he kinda has gear...20min later OH FUCK YOU DON'T KNOW WTF THE HEAL IS DUMBASS!"


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 21, 2009)

Where can I go to get good Tanking/DPS specs for my DK?


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 21, 2009)

Kyūbi Naruto said:


> Where can I go to get good Tanking/DPS specs for my DK?



Elitistjerks.com


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 21, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> Elitistjerks.com



TY Any recommendations from someone with experience? I'm really kinda new at this. ive only been playing for about a year now and not really steadily. I just decided to change my lvl 76 DK to tank because I liked tanking better then DPS but Im really kind of new at it.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 21, 2009)

Kyūbi Naruto said:


> TY Any recommendations from someone with experience? I'm really kinda new at this. ive only been playing for about a year now and not really steadily. I just decided to change my lvl 76 DK to tank because I liked tanking better then DPS but Im really kind of new at it.



Well first advice, spec doesn't matter until you are 80. Actually nothing really does. But go with w/e you have fun with while leveling!


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 21, 2009)

well, A DK can tank in pretty much any spec, but Unholy does more threat, Survivability vise, I don't really know, as I play warrior.

Gear vise I could help you thought.

And Deleting the profile info helped, thanks


----------



## Migooki (Aug 21, 2009)

That's IT. I'm gonna resurrect my warrior! :<


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2009)

And then have him die? 

Come on, Worgen Druid!

Or Draenie Druid!


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 21, 2009)

I pray for Goblin actually being a race

fucking more mofo then orcs


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, we should know the truth on the xpac soon!


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Aug 21, 2009)

does anyone know where i can get up to date info on wats going on at blizzcon?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2009)

link


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 21, 2009)

Lolz my health when I dinged 73 earlier today.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 21, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> And then have him die?
> 
> Come on, Worgen Druid!
> 
> Or Draenie Druid!



I highly doubt Worgen Druid Happening, as worgens are transformed humans, and will share most human classes. And Humans don't even got a class with Nature affinity. 

Safest bet for new Druids are Draenei and Troll/Orc. And I so hope Orcs get another healing class other then shaman, that would be uber


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2009)

Orc Druid seems more unlikely than Troll, Draenei or Worgen, IMO.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 21, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> And I so hope Orcs get another healing class other then shaman, that would be uber



Gnomes don't have a single healing class.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 21, 2009)

post.

live stream


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 21, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Gnomes don't have a single healing class.



they're said to be given priest

just have to watch BlizzCon and see how it goes



Hangatýr said:


> Orc Druid seems more unlikely than Troll, Draenei or Worgen, IMO.



how is Orc more unlikely to get a NATURALIST class, when they are the Original Shamans, Then Worgen, Which are already transformed Human beings, with no connection to the power of nature to begin with? 

You do Realize that in WoW lore you can't just run around and learn all kinds of magic, just because you want? you need some kind of affinity towards it. 

you'd have to be taught by a Druid too, I really don't see Night elfs train worgens in the arts of druidism, Certainly not when they don't have a affinity for the kind of magic too begin with. 

It's alot more likely Taurens teach Orcs Druidism then it is Night elfs teaching Worgens.

But I see it's even more likely Taurens teach trolls Druidism then Orcs, becaus orcs don't love peace as much as taurens do.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 21, 2009)

Haha oh man, the new Barrens and Desolace look awesome.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm really pumped for this expansion! Everything looks so hardcore now, can't wait for more details on everything.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 21, 2009)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhsfdsnfhghg

all this awesome info is too much


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 21, 2009)

Watch the live stream, they're going through a shit ton of zones explaining their new roles.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 21, 2009)

gnome priests


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 21, 2009)

I've already reserves some new names. Maybe they'll do a fast release? 

Wishful thinking on that of course. It's going to be an agonizing wait, though. I'm looking forward to this more then I did Lich King.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2009)

Gnomes still have the lowest class-option slots, though.

Definitely gonna come back to play as Worgen Druid. Druids were always my favourite class, but I fucking HATE Elves of all kinds, and all my mates play alliance.. =/

Here

All of the class combo's, if people haven't seen it.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 21, 2009)

Deathwing>Arthas any fucking day.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 21, 2009)

> Big surprises so far include Worgen Druid and Goblin Shaman!



knew I Wasn't the only one that was surprised by that 


and how the fuck is troll druids gonna look? Lanky bears?

EDIT: I am so rerolling Tauren Paladin and Goblin


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm hoping they go original and give them different forms. Worgen are obviously not gonna go Kitty in DPS, or at least I sure as fuck hope so.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 21, 2009)

Worgen going kitty seems retarded, they're a kitty pretty much to begin with, so different forms for troll and worgen should be implied, Imho

Hopes for Troll Gorilla and Tiger, and Lizard for flight form


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorilla and Tiger do seem apt. For Flight-Form I'd sooner see them as Carrion Bird, really.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 21, 2009)

Ugh, why'd we get the shitty race.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2009)

Eh? Both Worgen and Goblins be awesome.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 21, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Gorilla and Tiger do seem apt. For Flight-Form I'd sooner see them as Carrion Bird, really.



that's probably more likely

Goblins and worgens are the perfect races

don't say you want pandaren, who doesn't really exist?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2009)

Pandaren are awesome, man! They should be composed entirely of hero classes, though.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Did you all notice the screenshot of an orc with tatoos? New feature perhaps?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 21, 2009)

im gonna level my troll and get him some tats


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Did you all notice the screenshot of an orc with tatoos? New feature perhaps?



Looks like a Flightmaster to me, kinda. Or a guard of sorts. Considering most sets leave you, ya know, dressed, tats would generally be wasted. Unless you can use the stats of gear in your tats.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Looks like a Flightmaster to me, kinda. Or a guard of sorts. Considering most sets leave you, ya know, dressed, tats would generally be wasted. Unless you can use the stats of gear in your tats.



It is a flightmaster I believe, but we haven't seen any other fm with tats. Or any other NPC period that I remember.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2009)

Could be the WoW version of Kult of Speed.

DA RED WUNZ GO FASTA



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 21, 2009)

Did you notice the updated water effects/graphics?

I did.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 21, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Gnomes still have the lowest class-option slots, though.



Yep, Gnomes have 6 classes, everyone else has 7-8.  Atleast you can build a successful all gnome group now, which was always possible with every other race.



> don't say you want pandaren, who doesn't really exist?



The Pandaren's do exist in the Warcraft universe.  They were originally introduced as an April Fools joke, but reception of the idea was so positive they have since become canon.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2009)

Gnome Priests are already OP, even more so if they ever make Shadow viable.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Gnome Priests are already OP, even more so if they ever make *Shadow viable*.



Dare to dream.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 21, 2009)

Fuuuuuuck.  Sign me up for Cataclysm in '10.  I'll pass on taking down the Lich King though.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 21, 2009)

So, the horde finally take Southsore? I like most of the new changes but now they are just destroying a legendary world pvp zone! 

And all the Alliance get is xroads? Fail.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2009)

World PVP has been dead since BC, man.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 21, 2009)

So Yeah...I heard Horde gets Southshore  and Ally gets XR

Edit: Someone beat me too it


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2009)

I just hope they come up with some proper lore for all the new classes. Cause Gnomes sure as fuck ain't gonna worship the Light or Naaru.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 21, 2009)

i have an 80 druid, 80 Warrior, 80 Paladin, 80 Dk. Yet i don't like Wotlk very much. Naxx is generally boring, Sarth is too easy, Malygos tends to glitch alot when i do it, Ulduar is too long. 

But this expansion looks amazing and just what WoW needs.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh wow, I just read the information from the preview panel. I have no words. This sounds awesome. I love the idea of a guide being able to move forward together. Mass resurrection? Oh snappp. I'm curious about archeology of course. New professions are always fun, especially when it is a secondary, oooo. I'm happy with the idea of worgen for alliance, I would have thought it would be the other way around. And heck yeah to flying everywhere. And ooo, Mount Hyjal will finally exist!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2009)

Only experience I have with Hyjal is back in BC when it was a custom area on a private server. Full of lvl 73 elites in tight packs.


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 21, 2009)

fuuuuuuuuck blizzcon made shit interesting...
well still think that should be a new class... and re using the old content (instances) still leaves me divides is fun for nostalgia but it leaves a feeling of slacking by blizzard part... (take a look at some stats on the "new" gear from Oxyxia)

I want a bloody Worgen (i'm not the only one... someone that i play with wants a way to change his race )
well i don't want to reroll (orchange my race) but i really want to level up one for lore reasons... i'll probably go for a Worgen Hunter... a true Furry 
archeology could be fun..
the elemental plane on Azeroth really made this interesting...
Fuck YEAH Deathwing...

Apparently we only banished Ragnaros (he's back...)

Path of Titans could be interesting...


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2009)

I'mma roll a Worgen Drood, yo.

Neptulon. Join meh next year! D:


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 21, 2009)

> 5:16PM "Stamina? It's gone!" No, he was kidding.
> 
> 5:16PM Block value going away, but block mitigates a % of damage. Won't be terrible on raid bosses anybody.
> 
> ...



go go let's make it more simple 

oh and

5:17PM Shadowmourne. 2Handed axe.

5:17PM New Legendary!

Icecrown


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 21, 2009)

Tauren pallies? Holy cow.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 21, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> go go let's make it more simple
> 
> oh and
> 
> ...



So now there are only like stats and 5 other things total?  hmmm...


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 21, 2009)

# Mana/5 sec is gone. Spirit now regenerates mana.

# Spell Power is also gone. Intellect now provides mana AND Spell Power

# Attack Power is also gone.

Holy shit.


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 21, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> So now there are only like stats and 5 other things total?  hmmm...



well apparently they haven't found a solution for Holy Palas so some items may keep those old stats but the majority of gear GONE

Watch as I break the average OBDer mind

EDIT the classes changes only locks and hunters today



> Hunter
> 
> * Hunter's mana is GONE!!!
> * Hunters now use focus, no longer care about intellect or mana regen.
> ...


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 21, 2009)

I like a lot of the ideas of the new expansion. All the phasing seems very interesting. Not sure how I feel about worgen yet. And some of the new classes for races better be explained well. I know that some of them are logical, but some of them just seem stupid. I really want to find out more about path of titans. Aside from the new class combinations, I really like the story ideas.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 21, 2009)

hmmm...so worgen and goblins start at level 6, odd.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmm, the expansion may manage to get me to start playing WoW again.

I like the Worgen's, but that's mostly because I always wanted to visit/see what happened to the humans in Gilneas.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 21, 2009)

Chat excerpt from a brief convo with Goofy_Titan on Cataclysm:

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Stumpy* 9:22
dayum
world of warcraft expansion
will be even more amazing than the last two

*Goofy_Titan* 9:22
LOLOLOLO

*Stumpy* 9:22
how the fuck is that possible goof
how does one company
continue
to 1up themselves
over
and over
:33333
cataclysm is AMAZING and was EXACTLY what I wanted Blizzard to do, but never imagined they would actually go through with
yeeeuh
cmon lets hear what you thought about it
how hard were you when you heard about WORGENS

*Goofy_Titan* 9:24
I'm going to sleep
goodnight

*Stumpy* 9:24
damn



Sure, I was exaggerating a bit to piss him off, but part of me really can't believe Blizzard is going through with this 

I saw a few of those crazy bullet points from some of the class talks they had tonight, but I was out of the house while all that juicy shit was going on so I will hide from the rest of that until I get to watch the stream myself.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2009)

Morpheus said:


> Tauren pallies? Holy cow.


Yeah, try more originality with your puns, bub.


Gnome on Fire said:


> hmmm...so worgen and goblins start at level 6, odd.



No, they won't.


Hyuga Clan or the Uchiha Clan?

*ED!*t: Damn, worgen Transformation animation is kick arse. Hyuga Clan or the Uchiha Clan?

I'll be going into human mode from time to time, just to do that.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 22, 2009)

If I got what they said correctly, Warriors get more rage with more haste...

incomming nerd rage from every class, as we'll scale far too well when we can have 100 rage at all times in good gear, and none with shit... 

Going to be Fury in naxxramas all over again, probably tg will do 20% less dmg and arms will have only unarmed as skill, to keep it balanced


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 22, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Yeah, try more originality with your puns, bub.
> 
> 
> No, they won't.
> ...


 
Worth a try, I don't really visit wow forums much 

This expansion, if it's as good as it sounds, might actually start me playing WoW again, I always loved the old continents much more than Outland and Northrend.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 22, 2009)

Honestly, you think with all the stat removals/changes that they would just turn STR into the holy pally healing stat. What's so bad with having dps gear than can duo as healing gear, I think having one set of gear for 1 class is fucking retarded. ArmorPen removal kinda saddens me, I almost hit the soft cap or w/e for my blood dk. Hopefully there will be some buffs to Chain Heal ala super range or beacon mechanics, maybe they will touch on it today at the Q/A panels. I like my resto shammy, but it's annoying when you know you should be chain healing and can't. Why? Ranged aren't stacked properly etc. With the cast speed nerf to LHW on riptide I have been relying on HW/Riptide rotations. I would prefer if chain heal had unlimited range somewhat, but the healing potency is reduced with greater range or something.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 22, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> If I got what they said correctly, Warriors get more rage with more haste...
> 
> incomming nerd rage from every class, as we'll scale far too well when we can have 100 rage at all times in good gear, and none with shit...
> 
> Going to be Fury in naxxramas all over again, probably tg will do 20% less dmg and arms will have only unarmed as skill, to keep it balanced


Ohhh, I checked out the notes on mmo champion, where I usually go, and did not see rage mentioned. But then I looked around some more and saw a screenshot that mentioned rage. I'm a very much pleased. I recently just switched over for fury for all my pve needs. I find it be a lot of fun, although my dps is only around a crappy 3k. Some day I should read stuff on rotations, gear optimization, and stuff, but I'm so lazy.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 22, 2009)

Orochimaru said:


> Ohhh, I checked out the notes on mmo champion, where I usually go, and did not see rage mentioned. But then I looked around some more and saw a screenshot that mentioned rage. I'm a very much pleased. I recently just switched over for fury for all my pve needs. I find it be a lot of fun, although my dps is only around a crappy 3k. Some day I should read stuff on rotations, gear optimization, and stuff, but I'm so lazy.



yeah, they didn't mention it directly ,They just said haste makes you Regen more energy/focus/rage. 

Hence why It's going to be scaling problems again, and everyone will rage. Thank god I'm tanking in PvE, as they made it easier, and I don't have to worry about the total haste/ap revamp etc.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 22, 2009)

> * Soul Shards are no longer in your bags. The goal is to make them fun, not a hassle.
> * Soul Shards will be integrated to the user interface. (Just like Death Knight runes)
> * You get three shards per fight, they will regen very quickly out of combat.
> * It will be possible to get more for long fights or mistakes through Drain Soul.
> ...







It's kinda cool...


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 22, 2009)

I like the new shard concept. And empowered spells seem cool. I hope they do some fun stuff with it.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 22, 2009)

New shard system is abit OP if you ask me.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 22, 2009)

I think the new shard system seems fine, It makes me willing to start my goblin as one. 

Shards where otherwise, always the one thing that made me rage.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 22, 2009)

^ why, though? I mean... it's not annoying or a hassle or something. It just doesn't serve a single purpose but to make you reconsider using certain spells. Getting shards in battle is easy and not a trouble.

It's just meaningless. That's what I always hated about it.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 22, 2009)

I hate meaningless things, And Warlock/shaman is the only mana class I've ever enjoyed, but the shards ruined it for me, as it was pissing me off to fill them up. 

Just as shaman gets meaningless past 60, press two buttons and you're doing the max dps rotation pretty much


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 22, 2009)

Can't wait for a human/worgen druid hybrid. My Tauren Paladin as well! They need to work double time on this thing.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Honestly, you think with all the stat removals/changes that they would just turn STR into the holy pally healing stat. What's so bad with having dps gear than can duo as healing gear, I think having one set of gear for 1 class is fucking retarded. ArmorPen removal kinda saddens me, I almost hit the soft cap or w/e for my blood dk. Hopefully there will be some buffs to Chain Heal ala super range or beacon mechanics, maybe they will touch on it today at the Q/A panels. I like my resto shammy, but it's annoying when you know you should be chain healing and can't. Why? Ranged aren't stacked properly etc. With the cast speed nerf to LHW on riptide I have been relying on HW/Riptide rotations. I would prefer if chain heal had unlimited range somewhat, but the healing potency is reduced with greater range or something.


Ooooh, it must be so horrible playing one of the most OP classes in the game...


Jotun said:


> New shard system is abit OP if you ask me.


Says the Pally.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 22, 2009)

I lol'd when the ret asked for mortal strike, and GC told him to GTFO in a nice way

and I can't wait till they say what they'll do with warriors. even if I understood it's not going to be much, as we are the new "This is how a melee class should look" model...


----------



## Sindri (Aug 22, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> I lol'd when the ret asked for mortal strike, and GC told him to GTFO in a nice way
> 
> and I can't wait till they say what they'll do with warriors. even if I understood it's not going to be much, as we are the new "This is how a melee class should look" model...



From what i've heard with Warriors it's something along the lines of more haste and more rage wouldn't take it as gospel though just what i've heard.


----------



## Litho (Aug 22, 2009)

With the expansion coming up I might start playing again.
Worgen make me go alliance lol


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm really interested in the rated bg system since I do those an awful lot. xD I have never really gotten into doing arenas, I like the open feel to bgs more. I certainly want to do them with my guildmates! All this promoting guild loyalty and working towards something together makes me really happy. Mostly now I'm just confused about the Path of the Titans thing. 

So checking out more information from mmo champion since I just got home. I like this:


> Cross Server LFG
> •This will let you PUG 5-man instances and search for groups through multiple servers.


I don't particularly care for this: 


> •It will come with its own reward systems. If you're the leader of a PUG and complete the dungeon succesfully you will be rewarded.


Why only reward the person who was willing to start the group? I suppose if you do a string of heroics together you can rotate leadership. But shouldn't everyone get rewarded?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2009)

Everyone will be rewarded, that's what loot is for. It's simply a lot harder to be a good leader with a succesful run, especially in PuGs.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 22, 2009)

Rated BG's is a good change.  Most of the people play arenas for the competition and not necessarily the gear.  I did not start getting back into PVP until a couple of weeks ago but I like the change.  I feel I can do better then some people but lose to them because they have gear that they might have been carried too.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2009)

It's not like you should play WoW for the PVP.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 22, 2009)

Well playing with with a bunch of drama queens while raiding is not a sole reason to play WoW too.


----------



## GrimaH (Aug 22, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Honestly, you think with all the stat removals/changes that they would just turn STR into the holy pally healing stat. What's so bad with having dps gear than can duo as healing gear, I think having one set of gear for 1 class is fucking retarded.



I think making one single class spec able to have massive damage and healing together at the same time is fucking retarded.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 22, 2009)

The rated bgs is something i've been looking forward to. Hopefully they play out well, i'm wondering what these new pvp ranks will be though. I was always sad I didn't get the chance at a rank back before BC, hopefully this'll be a good chance for me.

From the beginning of s3 to now i've racked up 60k kills, Justicar and master of WSG(almost ab/ioc/av). I think I derserve a shot at a true pvp rank!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 22, 2009)

I only use two of the couple of titles I have. Either Salty or Commander. I'm pretty curious about what other titles they would provide. I still haven't managed to get to Justicar but I did stop playing for around 2 years. Only halfway through exalted there. DX


> Everyone will be rewarded, that's what loot is for. It's simply a lot harder to be a good leader with a succesful run, especially in PuGs.


Well, there's also the thing about how the pugs I'm in usually just pass the leader position over to the tank so that he can mark targets. And the person who makes the group isn't even usually the person who leads the way. Unless who the leader will be somehow decided by a system different from who the current grouping system is...


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2009)

will they finally make damage break stuns? Because I'm really tired of being rogues and pallies free honor kill.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 22, 2009)

It seems like Alliance faction pride will be at an all time low this xpac. I mean we are getting kicked out of our lands left and right, with the Horde advancing everywhere! Gonna hurt. 

I think the lore developers have a thing for orc mega jesus heroes. Just no time to make the Alliance awesome anymore.

What they need to do is bring Danath back, since ya know the Outland war is over and take back Stromgarde and the Highlands.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 22, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Ooooh, it must be so horrible playing one of the most OP classes in the game...
> 
> Says the Pally.



Who's the pally? I have a DK/Rogue/Shaman. Nice try, that's all you seem good for in the thread. Still butthurt about hunters not getting camo? 

Anyways


> I think making one single class spec able to have massive damage and healing together at the same time is fucking retarded.



You wouldn't be thinking like that if all that dropped in raids was Plate healing gear. The next best thing would be to make shamans/pallys share mail, but seeing as though Pally healing started out with the whole str idea...


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 23, 2009)

Does anyone know around what time Cataclysm is coming out>


----------



## Gnome (Aug 23, 2009)

^ i dont even think blizzard knows. but a good rough estimate would be spring-summer of '10


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 23, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> ^ i dont even think blizzard knows. but a good rough estimate would be spring-summer of '10



Thanks. I was hoping for x-mas of 09  but I guess that's too soon.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 23, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> ^ why, though? I mean... it's not annoying or a hassle or something. It just doesn't serve a single purpose but to make you reconsider using certain spells. Getting shards in battle is easy and not a trouble.
> 
> It's just meaningless. That's what I always hated about it.



Shards serve almost no purpose in battle now.  The two nukes it powers are both severly underpowered atm.

Shards have always been the largest crux of our class.  This change fixes that.


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 23, 2009)

Kyūbi Naruto said:


> Thanks. I was hoping for x-mas of 09  but I guess that's too soon.



they will release 3.2.2 (onyxia) for the anniversary and what i've read they plan to release it around October/November... you still have Icecrown i would say it will be released around March... so with Beta and shit I Give Cataclysm (if it goes really well) another October release....

i'm still curious what will be Worgen "10-20" zone.... since they said Southshore is gone (i do think they may be tricking us with this, i mean Southshore was destroyed due the Cataclysm - a tsunami or something - and the alliance could have built a new Outpost) unless they plan to revamp the level of Arathi Highlands, Wetlands (maybe) and Hinterlands the Worgen players don't have where to go... since in their presentations they say how they want to do a "path" for leveling... OH and TBH they revamp Fuckin Azshara for the bloody Goblins and those bastards ruin the area.... (RANT)


----------



## Migooki (Aug 23, 2009)

Kyūbi Naruto said:


> Thanks. I was hoping for x-mas of 09  but I guess that's too soon.



lol stop shitting me.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2009)

You wanna roll Worgen together with me when it hits, Soph?


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 23, 2009)

I wonder how much of this smaller stuff they'll start putting onto live before the xpac though. Just to ease it in better, not just throwing all the new mechanics at us out of nowhere.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 23, 2009)

Sure, Hanga.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2009)

What class you interested in rolling? I'm going for Druid, fo shizzle. Maybe Hunter, as well.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not sure. Which classes does it come with?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 23, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> I wonder how much of this smaller stuff they'll start putting onto live before the xpac though. Just to ease it in better, not just throwing all the new mechanics at us out of nowhere.


.
1-2 months before the xpac the 4.0 patch will hit, just as always.
1-2 months with broken game mechanics and people saying it gets better at 85, and resilience will fix it


----------



## Migooki (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh snap, it's Alliance.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2009)

...you didn't know Worgen were alliance? =p


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 23, 2009)

Troll Druid for me, and maybe a Worgen.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 23, 2009)

Leveling my Warrior to 85, then I'm going Goblin Warlock

This thread will now discuss goblins and why they are the incarnation of badass


----------



## Gnome (Aug 23, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> Leveling my Warrior to 85, then I'm going Goblin Warlock
> 
> This thread will now discuss goblins and why they are the incarnation of badass



Us Horde will gladly take our little green gnomes.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 23, 2009)

I just rolled a female belf hunter. <3


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2009)

Be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 23, 2009)

With how many different races can be each, it's getting silly.

Gnomes are the only race that can't be hunter.

Tauren are the only race that can't be Mages.

Orcs are the only race that can't be Priests.

At this point, they might as well just give every race every non pally/druid/shaman class.

Though I am making a gnome priest come XPac.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 23, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> .
> 1-2 months before the xpac the 4.0 patch will hit, just as always.
> 1-2 months with broken game mechanics and people saying it gets better at 85, and resilience will fix it



Yeah I remember that right before wrath hit. Arcane mages and rets just destroying the Isle.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 23, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> they will release 3.2.2 (onyxia) for the anniversary and what i've read they plan to release it around October/November... you still have Icecrown i would say it will be released around March... so with Beta and shit I Give Cataclysm (if it goes really well) another October release....
> 
> i'm still curious what will be Worgen "10-20" zone.... since they said Southshore is gone (i do think they may be tricking us with this, i mean Southshore was destroyed due the Cataclysm - a tsunami or something - and the alliance could have built a new Outpost) unless they plan to revamp the level of Arathi Highlands, Wetlands (maybe) and Hinterlands the Worgen players don't have where to go... since in their presentations they say how they want to do a "path" for leveling... OH and TBH they revamp Fuckin Azshara for the bloody Goblins and those bastards ruin the area.... (RANT)



I assume you mean October of 2010?  Im not to familiar with the Alliance as I currently play horde but when Cataclysm comes out I will be switching to a Worgen Warrior ingler Any of those are a possibility but they may create a new land for them to start. Azshara was one of the most beautiful areas and they destroyed it for the goblins?????? WTF



Sophie said:


> lol stop shitting me.



I wish it were true... I dont know if I can wait till next year to play it before going crazy....



Hangat?r said:


> You wanna roll Worgen together with me when it hits, Soph?



I will.....Im leaving Horde when Cataclysm comes out...and I'm creating a Worgen



Zebrahead said:


> I wonder how much of this smaller stuff they'll start putting onto live before the xpac though. Just to ease it in better, not just throwing all the new mechanics at us out of nowhere.



I hope they dont do another Scourge ambush type thing like they did before Lich came out...that was annoying as hell..it was almost impossible to quest with that crap going on. 



Sophie said:


> Sure, Hanga.



Can I come too? 



Hangat?r said:


> What class you interested in rolling? I'm going for Druid, fo shizzle. Maybe Hunter, as well.



I have yet to create a warrior and I see this as the perfect opportunity to create one. Worgen Warrior


Sweet! Thanks



Sophie said:


> Oh snap, it's Alliance.



Yup. Im leaving Horde for the Worgen....



Gnome on Fire said:


> Us Horde will gladly take our little green gnomes.



im diehard horde and I don't want them....I think the Horde should have gotten the Worgen instead of Alli


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2009)

You can't come.

Europeans only, lesser being.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> You can't come.
> 
> Europeans only, lesser being.



Ouch...fine then


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2009)

Suck it, collonist!


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 23, 2009)

Horde got no connections to worgen what-so-ever, and goblins was allied with Horde during the second war. What makes sense to you lorewise?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2009)

Lore is getting retconned to hell anyway.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 23, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> .
> 1-2 months before the xpac the 4.0 patch will hit, just as always.
> 1-2 months with broken game mechanics and people saying it gets better at 85, and resilience will fix it



People said that because that was the case when we first got to 70, so they figured same applied to 80. And, remember, everyone whined about ret paladins getting crusader strike at 60 but then blizzard nerfed them and oh hey they blow at 70! So yea, understandable. 

But I don't think that will necessarily be the case this time anyway. Blizz'll be changing the trees a lot to get rid of the passive talents that give 5% crit or whatever, but no new 61st pt abilities or anything like that.

I like how the expansion looks, everything sounds pretty good except maybe the mastery stat and... well I question rated BGs. No penalty for losing? So, what, you just go up and up in rating as long as you occasionally win? I can't see a system like that givin out the gear you need a 2000 arena rating for or whatever, that sounds kinda silly.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ...you didn't know Worgen were alliance? =p



Nope. I never even checked, why would I? I don't mind though, it's just different.



Byakuya said:


> I just rolled a female belf hunter. <3



Gross.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Suck it, collonist!



I would hope that an elitist European would not reduce themselves to childish name calling. Has he?


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Lore is getting retconned to hell anyway.



I do wonder how they're going to continue the storyline in Warcraft 4, with WoW and all.. I'm guessing it will be set like 15 years into the future or something, but I'm not sure... IF Warcraft IV is ever released... Never had the patience to play WoW... so the only interest I have at the moment is in the lore...

I suppose that makes me look like a sad person


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 23, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I do wonder how they're going to continue the storyline in Warcraft 4, with WoW and all.. I'm guessing it will be set like 15 years into the future or something, but I'm not sure... IF Warcraft IV is ever released... Never had the patience to play WoW... so the only interest I have at the moment is in the lore...
> 
> I suppose that makes me look like a sad person



Actually...I didn't like it at first either. I played it and i was too impatient to play through it but I dunno one day for some reason it just popped in my mind to actually sit and play it and I also had local friends that play it so we three played it together and leveled that way. its actually alot of fun if you had some freidns that you knew that played i it would probably be more fun.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 23, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Nope. I never even checked, why would I? I don't mind though, it's just different.
> 
> 
> 
> Gross.







He wants to be a furry with you Sophie :rofl


----------



## Saiko (Aug 23, 2009)

25th August .. New Arena Season..

And Saiko-sama will be a Gladiator !


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 23, 2009)

Saiko said:


> 25th August .. New Arena Season..
> 
> And Saiko-sama will be a Gladiator !


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> He wants to be a furry with you Sophie :rofl



I'mma go Wolverine on that poon.

She can go Shakira on my scratchin'-pole, ya know whaimsayin'?


----------



## Migooki (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd furry with Hanga any day.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2009)

Awwwww ye

Giggity giggity.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow.........


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 23, 2009)

Only like what, a year, maybe two until I get my Worgen Druid? I can't wait that long.....

I may have to change my Human Rogue into a Goblin one as well. Them OP racials and that awesome mount are pretty attractive. I'll be keeping my Priest Human, though.

I have a level 51 Human Pally that I could make a Cow, but since i've never level'd a Tauren I think i'll make one from scratch.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure every race will get comparable racials.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 23, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> I'm pretty sure every race will get comparable racials.



We'll have to see. In reality i'll still remain Alliance for the most part, just as long as they actually give us back a spine and faction pride. What's been revealed so far looks pretty painful for us.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2009)

Who cares.

I'll be tearing shit up as a werewolf.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Who cares.
> 
> I'll be tearing shit up as a werewolf.



Of course. 

I just don't like being scripted to lose fights we've been thrusted into for years, I guess.

I'll just suck it up and take out my annoyance in pvp! Ganking will be easier then ever.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll probably get ganked a lot. I've been seeing a lot of Tauren Druid swearing off the whole 'Druids do not attack one another unless in PVP scenarios' because of Worgen Druids going against the lore.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I'll probably get ganked a lot. I've been seeing a lot of Tauren Druid swearing off the whole 'Druids do not attack one another unless in PVP scenarios' because of Worgen Druids going against the lore.



Do they? There isn't a whole lot of Worgen lore and one of the biggest parts is interacting with Night Elfs, a druid culture. Sooooo.....  I think they are just angry!

Are you going to go Worgen Druid? I'll probably rock Feral, I presume it's best to level with.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, Worgens, in Azeroth, are pretty much just freaks of nature. They were unnaturally created by a man-made curse. You can read up on some of things on , and of course the debate is on the WoW forums.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Well, Worgens, in Azeroth, are pretty much just freaks of nature. They were unnaturally created by a man-made curse. You can read up on some of things on BulletProof, and of course the debate is on the WoW forums.



Probably the same type of debate going on with Shammy Dwarfs. Personally, I think Dwarfs will be the most badass shammy class now.


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 23, 2009)

I feel like dwarf shammy at least makes a little sense considering how much of shaman abillities come from the earth and spirits of the earth, and the dwarvers have come from the earthen. I want to see what the story is behind tauren pally's and priests though, cause that has me a little confused. If I roll worgen I'll probably hit up rogue or warrior, both classes that I've never really leveled before.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 23, 2009)

Gentleman said:


> I feel like dwarf shammy at least makes a little sense considering how much of shaman abillities come from the earth and spirits of the earth, and the dwarvers have come from the earthen. I want to see what the story is behind tauren pally's and priests though, cause that has me a little confused. If I roll worgen I'll probably hit up rogue or warrior, both classes that I've never really leveled before.



I'm pretty sure the story behing Tauren Paladins is that they use the sun as other pallys use the light. It actually fits pretty well with Tauren imo. I'm sure it's the same with how the Tauren Priest will work.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 23, 2009)

Tauren Paladin is hilarious.  Surely they just wanted to give the Horde an option other than Blood Elf for Paladin.  Orc and Undead would be downright blasphemous, so that leaves us with Tauren or Troll (or I guess Goblin but it has 8 classes already).


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't know I just feel like it's not really a paladin if it's taking it's stuff from the sun. I thought the purpose of a paladin was holy, same with priest, except for shadow. Just seems like a poor excuse to bring another paladin class to horde since, Alliance got another shaman class. I was thinking it would have something to do with the rumored change in leaders for the Tauren, and there would be some story in there. But if Tauren paladins really get their power from the sun, unless explained really well, I think I'll be disappointed.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2009)

I actually thought undead would have made the most sense for another horde paladin, after all they're formerly human, some of them must be dead paladins. And you see forsaken who have joined the Argent Crusade.

Dwarven Shamans already have precedent, Wildhammer Dwarves practice shamanism. 

And why wouldn't Worgen be druids? Druids get their power from the moon, Worgen are pretty much werewolves, and their curse has something to do with Elune. That's enough for me


----------



## Gnome (Aug 24, 2009)

Tauren pallies use the power of the sun just like Blood elves.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 24, 2009)

Tauren pala sounds fun. I'm also amused about the BELF Warrior! Been waiting for that. Too bad I'm sick of BELFs.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 24, 2009)

i never liked Belfs, my fav race are trolls


----------



## Migooki (Aug 24, 2009)

I like undead mages. I've always wanted an epic undead mage.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 24, 2009)

EL OH EL at my BFF's IRC chat. :rofl



> <@Bitrayahl> DAMN IT
> <@Bitrayahl> I've been banned from the WoW forums
> <@Bitrayahl> AGAIN
> <@Bitrayahl> I made a topic about that stupid Ahab Wheathoof tauren "Can you help me find my dog?"
> ...



And it's Blood elfs you racist. 
I don't go around saying "^ (use bro)"


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 24, 2009)

Archaeology seems intriguing as a new profession, can't wait.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 24, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Archaeology seems intriguing as a new profession, can't wait.



It's adding more glyphs and not the kind that scribes make. It's gonna be fun to do but more glyphs is kinda odd. Still something more to level and get me achievements


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Probably the same type of debate going on with Shammy Dwarfs. Personally, I think Dwarfs will be the most badass shammy class now.


Not really, Dwarves were created from Earth by a Titan, they have more of a connection to it than most other races.


Petes12 said:


> I actually thought undead would have made the most sense for another horde paladin, after all they're formerly human, some of them must be dead paladins. And you see forsaken who have joined the Argent Crusade.
> 
> Dwarven Shamans already have precedent, Wildhammer Dwarves practice shamanism.
> 
> And why wouldn't Worgen be druids? Druids get their power from the moon, Worgen are pretty much werewolves, and their curse has something to do with Elune. That's enough for me



Oh yes, because a race of people that are undead and worship shadow are the most obvious choice to wield the Light, in whatever way.

Tauren Pallies make sense, but not as either Dwarf or Human would. I don't hear anyone complaining about Draenei Pallies, which take their power from an actual being. The Sun has always been a part of the Earthmother. Plus I'm rather sure the only reason they are called Paladins is because Blizzard is lazy with class-names.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 24, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Not really, Dwarves were created from Earth by a Titan, they have more of a connection to it than most other races.
> 
> 
> Oh yes, because a race of people that are undead and worship shadow are the most obvious choice to wield the Light, in whatever way.
> ...



Don't undead priest wield light?

I'm still stuck on Night Elf mages. Fuck Highbourn! Yeah since there is a High Elf druid blood elfs should be druids too. Same kinda fucking logic. Stupid fucking crap shit!


----------



## Starrk (Aug 24, 2009)

Quick question guys:

I have the classic WoW, and have been playing for a while. I have a 60 Undead Lock. I had to take a break from my subscription due to money problems. During this time, I started a 10 day trial for TBC, and found I could play as my other characters again, as well as the BElf I made. Now I'll be able to start my subscription again. My question is: Would I need to get both a subscription card (my method of payment for now) and The Burning Crusade expansion? I'm sure I will. I don't know what would happen if I started it back up without TBC, whether or not I'd be able to play at all. I just don't want to waste $30.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> Don't undead priest wield light?
> 
> I'm still stuck on Night Elf mages. Fuck Highbourn! Yeah since there is a High Elf druid blood elfs should be druids too. Same kinda fucking logic. Stupid fucking crap shit!



Undead Priests believe in the Forgotten Shadow. The only reason that most of them are able to wield the light is gameplay balance.


----------



## Litho (Aug 24, 2009)

Is there anyone here who knows a lot about the lore and stuff?
How powerful is Deathwing? I mean if you would make a top 10 of all the most powerfull evil beings of (Wo)Warcraft, along with guys like Kil'jaeden, Sargeras(or whatever) and guys like Illidan and Arthas, how would it look like?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2009)

Deathwing is one of the original five Dragonaspects, so you can assume he's rather potent. =p


----------



## Litho (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah, that much I figured out ^^


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 24, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Tauren pallies use the power of the sun just like Blood elves.



Actually, i'm pretty sure the belfs used the Light by force when they captured a Naru. They then later started using it normally.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 24, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> It's adding more glyphs and not the kind that scribes make. It's gonna be fun to do but more glyphs is kinda odd. Still something more to level and get me achievements



I don't take glyphs as serious as I might. But I don't see it as important until I hit the level cap.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> And it's Blood elfs you racist.



Crack Elves


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 24, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Actually, i'm pretty sure the belfs used the Light by force when they captured a Naru. They then later started using it normally.



Yes, thats how it was actually. They get a Naru, Steal some Magic (they're quite good at it) and roll with the light. Evebtually they didn't had to force the light to co-op with them, as they got it granted to them in the end of TBC...

Or I think it was like this, Long time ago I read the lore. 


oh yes, I feel so nerdy right now. /flex


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 24, 2009)

Stark said:


> Quick question guys:
> 
> I have the classic WoW, and have been playing for a while. I have a 60 Undead Lock. I had to take a break from my subscription due to money problems. During this time, I started a 10 day trial for TBC, and found I could play as my other characters again, as well as the BElf I made. Now I'll be able to start my subscription again. My question is: Would I need to get both a subscription card (my method of payment for now) and The Burning Crusade expansion? I'm sure I will. I don't know what would happen if I started it back up without TBC, whether or not I'd be able to play at all. I just don't want to waste $30.



You need to have purchased The Burning Crusade, wether it's online or in a store (traditional cd's). You probably need to buy a subscription card, I think they only give away a free month when you start playing for the first time although I'm not sure.

I think you can still play Vanilla WoW though, my only question is; why?


----------



## kazuyuki (Aug 24, 2009)

Are there any European players here? What realms are you playing on? Is there any Naruto forum guild or a guild that just have a lot of Naruto forum members in it?

I am planning to unfreeze and start playing on my inactive account next month. I will make an effort to try to enjoy Wrath of the Lich King, something which I did not do last time. I have a level 76 undead rogue and a 75 undead death knight. I am considering whether I should create an alliance character and re-roll. I don't know if it will be worth it since I am easily distracted.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 24, 2009)

kazuyuki said:


> Are there any European players here? What realms are you playing on? Is there any Naruto forum guild or a guild that just have a lot of Naruto forum members in it?
> 
> I am planning to unfreeze and start playing on my inactive account next month. I will make an effort to try to enjoy Wrath of the Lich King, something which I did not do last time. I have a level 76 undead rogue and a 75 undead death knight. I might try to re-roll alliance if I can find someone to re-roll with.



Level 80 Warrior @Frostwhisper Eu reporting in

and jeez, I can't  help you with any other questions, as I just started to inhabit this thread


----------



## Migooki (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm so in for the Worgen. Too bad 'everyone will play it'. 
Eventually it'll be a plague like the DK.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2009)

kazuyuki said:


> Are there any European players here? What realms are you playing on? Is there any Naruto forum guild or a guild that just have a lot of Naruto forum members in it?
> 
> I am planning to unfreeze and start playing on my inactive account next month. I will make an effort to try to enjoy Wrath of the Lich King, something which I did not do last time. I have a level 76 undead rogue and a 75 undead death knight. I am considering whether I should create an alliance character and re-roll. I don't know if it will be worth it since I am easily distracted.


I've Alli on Neptulon.


Sophie said:


> I'm so in for the Worgen. Too bad 'everyone will play it'.
> Eventually it'll be a plague like the DK.



Eh, the population will die down, I'm sure. It was the same with Blood Elves and Draenei at the launch of BC.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 24, 2009)

Sophie said:


> I'm so in for the Worgen. Too bad 'everyone will play it'.
> Eventually it'll be a plague like the DK.



Worgen DK's


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2009)

Currently planning to make a male Worgen Priest. The idea of a disc priest werewolf healing everybody is somehow both hilarious and awesome. And even if it weren't for that, they have a great racial. 

If I played horde, I'd switch my shaman to goblin immediately, unless they change up the old racials a lot. A goblin shaman is just cool anyway. And the totems will be as big as your character!


----------



## Migooki (Aug 24, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> Worgen DK's



Ugh. I can imagine.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2009)

Know what class you gonna roll yet, Soph?


----------



## Migooki (Aug 24, 2009)

Probably a druid. I don't know yet. lol


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2009)

Lol. Two Droods, huh?


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 24, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Eh, the population will die down, I'm sure. It was the same with Blood Elves and Draenei at the launch of BC.



Oh my god, I remember making a B Elf on the launch of BC. All I heard all fucking day was, WHERE DO I FIND THE SCRYING ORB???? PST PST WHERE IS MAKE RAID GROUP TO KILL THIS QUEST MOB... I was gonna kill myslf. I think I'll just work on getting 85 first, although sometimes the level capped players are just as bad.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm gonna roll a Worgen Drood straight outta the box, I even made sure that the name I want for it is available for me.

I can finally play a fucking Druid again.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2009)

what's wrong with the current races for druid


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 24, 2009)

It's not like you actually see your character 90% of the time so unless you just have a huge problem with racials it doesn't make sense to not play one of the current druids.


----------



## Starrk (Aug 25, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Deathwing is one of the original five Dragonaspects, so you can assume he's rather potent. =p



More importantly, he's the head dragon of the Black Dragonflight, the most evil and reviled dragonflight. He's also the father of Onyxia. So there's that.

He's an epic asshole.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 25, 2009)

NE Druid is still the best of them all. pek

PS. Deathwing is too epic.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 25, 2009)

Sophie said:


> I'm so in for the Worgen. Too bad 'everyone will play it'.
> Eventually it'll be a plague like the DK.



I'm going to be to busy making a Gnome Priest.

Unless I made a horde priest now, and transfer him over after patch and turn him into a gnome.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sophie said:


> I'm so in for the Worgen. Too bad 'everyone will play it'.
> Eventually it'll be a plague like the DK.



I am too. Normally I wouldn't care about that the only problem will be all the monsters and quest items and stuff needed for Worgen specific quests will be difficult to do because of so many people trying to do them at the same time. Solution? Just wait a bit before creating the Worgen to give everyone a chance to level some and get them out of the way.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 25, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> what's wrong with the current races for druid



Cow people isn't for everyone.  I want to reroll mine troll now.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 25, 2009)

You'll be able to switch his race for a fee.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2009)

you wont be able to switch your race within faction.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 25, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> you wont be able to switch your race within faction.



They are adding a feature so you can.



Petes12 said:


> You'll be able to switch his race for a fee.



Yeah or I can just level the troll 30 levels and they would be the same. For free.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 25, 2009)

oh he's a lowbie, nvm then.

in other news I just started playing again today, after 3 months of not playing. rejoined my guild (was kicked for not logging on in forever) and I might still be able to get a raiding spot which would be cool. i quit before ulduar, so i'd like to see it and the new tournament place. 

My gear is so outdated though, rockin the ol cryptfiend's bite.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> They are adding a feature so you can.



A No.

read the first one.

Updated* 7/1- Due to the many questions that have come up with the announcement of this new service, we wanted to take the time to answer the ones we can at this point in time.

Q. Will we be able to switch between the races on our own faction?
A.. No. Players will only be able to switch to a race of the opposite faction.

Q. Will I be able to choose the race on the opposite faction that I want to change to?
A.. Yes, but you will only be able to switch to a race that has your class type available to it. So if you play a human paladin, you’d only be able to change to a blood elf paladin.

Q.How much will it cost?
A.. We do not have further information on this at this point in time.

Q.Will I be able to switch back to my original faction but a different race?
A.. No. You will only be able to switch back to your originally chosen race.

Q.. How will the switch between reputation, gear, mounts, etc be handled?
A.. We’ll have more details for you at a later point in time, though we plan to keep these as close to a reflection of the other faction as much as possible.

Q.How often can you change your faction?
A..We do not have any information to share on this at this point in time, however we will have restrictions on the frequency by which players can change their faction.

Q. How will this affect the balance of Horde and Alliance on the realms?
A.. We are taking great care in how we implement this new service in order to maintain balance between the factions on the realms but do not have any further details to share.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 25, 2009)

This is new to me. I didn't know you could do this. Then again the only Alli char I'm interested in right now is a Worgen.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 25, 2009)

That's nice but 


> * Race changes will be available shortly after Faction changes. There is no point in not allowing that since you can't really prevent people with multiple accounts to play both side on PvP servers anyway.



from Blizzcon


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> That's nice but
> 
> 
> from Blizzcon



hmm,usually information like this makes it to the WoW forums, o well i guess ill take your word for it.

Edit: i figured they would never do this as to avoid Racial of the month issues.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 25, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> That's nice but
> 
> 
> from Blizzcon



Thanks Petes 


Edit: Remember Blizzard goes against themselves for casuals.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 25, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> Cow people isn't for everyone.  I want to reroll mine troll now.



That's what I'm gonna do.
I always liked Druids, but I hate to play as Tauren or Night Elf.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 25, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> Thanks Petes
> 
> 
> Edit: Remember Blizzard goes against themselves for casuals.



I don't really see how that's a casual thing. Like casuals care about their racials enough to pay to change  them?


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Its understandable, I have a level 72 druid Tauren, would have preferred more choice but im not regretting my choice for the Tauren. For all the other classes you had a much better range of choice for race but Druid you only had 2 choices. At least now with the xpac youll have more.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I don't really see how that's a casual thing. Like casuals care about their racials enough to pay to change  them?



i see it more as a, "We wants more money" thing, and we need to shut up the QQers so we will just do what they want us to do thing.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 25, 2009)

Well I love the idea. I might have to switch my shaman to dwarf, we'll see. 

Oh man, dwarf female with twirling pigtails!


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2009)

i'm not saying its a bad idea, just that Blizz has been giving in to things that they said would NEVER happen.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 25, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> i'm not saying its a bad idea, just that Blizz has been giving in to things that they said would NEVER happen.



They can't keep ignoring customers. And I know a lot of people want this.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sometimes its ok to change your mind


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> i'm not saying its a bad idea, just that Blizz has been giving in to things that they said would NEVER happen.



Well Im sure Blizzard is taking its fair share of a financial hit from the poor economy in America as everyone else is. They have to make it up somewhere...altho this alone is unlikely.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 25, 2009)

Nah it just makes sense. They're offering all the same old classes but with new race choices... not everyone is going to be willing to level their main class all over again just so they can play as a race that wasn't available before.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Nah it just makes sense. They're offering all the same old classes but with new race choices... not everyone is going to be willing to level their main class all over again just so they can play as a race that wasn't available before.



True, That's a good point.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 25, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> what's wrong with the current races for druid



50% of them are Night-Elves.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 25, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> 50% of them are Night-Elves.



You know you play a game with a heavy elf based lore right?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes. But that still doesn't stop me from hating those Elven ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in every single universe.


----------



## Litho (Aug 25, 2009)

Read some lore about Deathwing. Pretty awesome guy.
There's some cool lore about the Worgen too. Night Elves and Wizards used them as weapons against the burning legion and the scourge, but everytime their 'weapon' turns against themselves^^

I'm thinking Worgen Rogue...


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 25, 2009)

I kinda wanna see a worgen caster. Might be kinda niffty.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 25, 2009)

I figure Worgen DK's, Druids, Rouges and Hunters will be whored out the most.

I'm thinking of rolling a Worgen Warrior, guess I'll wait and see how things go (going to be one long ass wait).


----------



## kazuyuki (Aug 25, 2009)

I hope it doesn't become too expensive to change factions and race.  Worgen Druid would be really cool.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 25, 2009)

It'll probably be 15-20.


----------



## Starrk (Aug 25, 2009)

AM I the only one here rolling Goblin?


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 25, 2009)

Stark said:


> AM I the only one here rolling Goblin?



You and me 

Goblin don't get the respect they deserve


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 25, 2009)

kazuyuki said:


> I hope it doesn't become too expensive to change factions and race.  Worgen Druid would be really cool.



They've said they might implie a restriction, so you can't get max level on the new race on the 1st day. Ruins the experience etc


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 25, 2009)

JEEEEEEEWS


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 25, 2009)

Jews are rich

your point?


----------



## Starrk (Aug 25, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> Jews are rich
> 
> your point?



OMG Goblins are the Jewish race in WoW! 

What class are you rolling? I'm going to take advantage of the Alchemy bonus and go with a Goblin Shaman.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 25, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> Jews are rich
> 
> your point?



Epic troll thread on WoW forums. 'Jewish' dude claiming Blizzard was anti-semetic when they created the Goblins as green little Jews.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 25, 2009)

Stark said:


> OMG Goblins are the Jewish race in WoW!
> 
> What class are you rolling? I'm going to take advantage of the Alchemy bonus and go with a Goblin Shaman.



Going to Roll Warlock with my goblin, using my mages heirlooms on him 

Probably going alchemy myself, I heard we get more out of mana potions due to the racial.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 25, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Epic troll thread on WoW forums. 'Jewish' dude claiming Blizzard was anti-semetic when they created the Goblins as green little Jews.



 Seems like something they'd bring up on the WoW forum.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 25, 2009)

FLOL

The thread


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 25, 2009)

> Try spelling Worgen backwards too! And now they're becoming the servants of people from another continent!



That one is beautiful 
these people belong on 4chan


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 25, 2009)

Worgen drop watermellons and chicken legs! RAcist!


----------



## Croagunk (Aug 25, 2009)

Goblin warrior incoming!


----------



## Draffut (Aug 25, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> what's wrong with the current races for druid



Night Elves are the worst race in WOW, and Tauren are horde.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 25, 2009)

I thought maybe he hated tauren too. Though Druids are the one class I'll play NE as. They're immune to the retard stigma since you didn't have a choice in the matter, and they're the iconic druid. You just gotta give em a manly beard and you're all set.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 25, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Night Elves are the worst race in WOW, and Tauren are horde.



I still think the human models have the poorest design to them. I mean when a male human runs...that's just not right.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 25, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Night Elves are the worst race in WOW, and Tauren are horde.


Blood Elves are worse than Night Elves, but they're both pointy-eared ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Plus I hate the NE stereotypes that are fleshed out all too often.


Petes12 said:


> I thought maybe he hated tauren too. Though Druids are the one class I'll play NE as. They're immune to the retard stigma since you didn't have a choice in the matter, and they're the iconic druid. You just gotta give em a manly beard and you're all set.


I rather like Tauren. They had ugly designs for the longest time, but in lore and personality they're prolly my faves of the Horde, alongside Trolls. I fucking hate Blood Elves and Forsaken, though.


Eevihl said:


> I still think the human models have the poorest design to them. I mean when a male human runs...that's just not right.



Humans were the first created, so they do have poor construction.


----------



## Muk (Aug 25, 2009)

i want to multi class in wow


----------



## Falco-san (Aug 25, 2009)

I'll be making a Goblin Warrior and a Worgen Rogue.

A Rogue with 2(or 3 with prep) sprints is just too good to pass up.
Same with Warriors and the Rocket boost thing from the Goblins, could be used as a good gap closer, or as an escape mechanism.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 25, 2009)

How are the rogues? I have yet to make one.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 26, 2009)

^ i hate rogues, i always see them as mostly a PvP class and WoW has quite poor PvP


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 26, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> ^ i hate rogues, i always see them as mostly a PvP class and WoW has quite poor PvP



What do you hate about them?

I know I hate being stunned by them more then anything else in the game...especially in PvP.

This is actually my first MMO so Im still inexperienced in what is good or bad.

What game has a good PvP?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 26, 2009)

Kyūbi Naruto said:


> What do you hate about them?
> 
> I know I hate being stunned by them more then anything else in the game...especially in PvP.
> 
> ...



im not sure what game has good PvP as the only MMO i ever really enjoyed was WoW. But wow is Infamous for its imbalanced pvp.

and Rogues have no raid buffs so i dont really like them in Pve although they have really great single target dps. also i don't like their play style


----------



## Draffut (Aug 26, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> and Rogues have no raid buffs



???


----------



## Taco (Aug 26, 2009)

I quit WoW. Best choice of my life.

RIP pally.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 26, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Saturnine???



isn't that a move that debuffs? i was referring to a move that buffs the raid like Leader of the Pack or a cast like BoK but rogues aren't "magical" so it makes sense they wouldn't have a casting Buff


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 26, 2009)

Forbidden Truth said:


> I quit WoW. Best choice of my life.
> 
> RIP pally.



I play off and on....Ill play insane hours for a few months then Ill quit for a few months because I need to study....then Ill get back on. Right now im on one of my breaks. I haven't played at all in at least 6 weeks.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 26, 2009)

Forbidden Truth said:


> I quit WoW. Best choice of my life.
> 
> RIP pally.



You'll be back.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 26, 2009)

Does anyone have the ETA on how long it takes to install all 3 expansions including all the patches?


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 26, 2009)

@PvP Discussion

WoW might be unbalanced, but WoW PvP is still the best. Most of the hate on it comes from people that gets beaten by rogues. 

Most other MMO's dont really give a crap about PvP/Are horrible. when Aion comes to europe I'll try that, but the fact that some classes can fly just seems imbalanced already


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 26, 2009)

The best? 

GW and WAR beat the shit out of WoW.

And ALL characters in Aion can fly. Every single one learns the skill at level 5.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 26, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> The best?
> 
> GW and WAR beat the shit out of WoW.
> 
> And ALL characters in Aion can fly. Every single one learns the skill at level 5.



GW PvP is shit, so Is War. A good Warrior in GW can beat up half a battleground, just need the gear. heck, I got some nice glyphs on my assasin and were able to two shot people, and who needs hp when you wont even get hit? 

WAR was really shit for being PvP oriented. The imbalances are bigger then in WoW, If they haven't completly revamped both those games the last 3 months

and if All classes can fly in Aion, It might actually work. Im not korean thoguht, so I can't play it (or play it with shit latency)


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 26, 2009)

lol gw pvp


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 26, 2009)

...dude, it's getting a US and EU release next month.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ...dude, it's getting a US and EU release next month.



yeah I know, I just said I can't really comment on it now, as I haven't been able to play it yet. 

And that's pretty much the only game I can see being a decent contester for the MMO throne. 

if it lives up to the hype


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 26, 2009)

Eh, I doubt it's a WoW killer, TBH. WoW has it's flaws, many of them, but it's still a rather enjoyable game with a high population rate and stability, that's one of its most appealling factors. People looking for better PVP and GW2 are gonna flock to it, most like, but still.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 26, 2009)

everyone take a look at this guild wars 2 vid and tell me what you think about it so far.

One Piece Revolution


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 26, 2009)

About an hour and a half to two, then.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 26, 2009)

Animesing said:


> everyone take a look at this guild wars 2 vid and tell me what you think about it so far.
> 
> ni      hao



sounds like Catalysm but with different names


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't like how Aion looks, just the whole flying thing everywhere... I mean I don't really like flying mounts in WoW, they take away from exploration a lot. And all the flying pvp... I can't imagine playing an MMO where all the fighting is taking place basically the same way it would be if you were swimming in WoW. 

Also, if you hate Night Elves and Blood Elves I dunno how you can consider Aion


----------



## Migooki (Aug 26, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> About an hour and a half to two, then.



If I can find them. lol

Thanks man.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 26, 2009)

Meh. Had to be admin to do this, and I have got no external hard drive to play it from. :<


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 26, 2009)

Lol, you're not admin on your own PC? XD


----------



## Migooki (Aug 26, 2009)

It's not my PC, renting it from the school. Thank you for more space to store my porn.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> The best?
> 
> GW and WAR beat the shit out of WoW.
> 
> And ALL characters in Aion can fly. Every single one learns the skill at level 5.



Not saying WoW tramps every game out there but GW, seriously? That game is shit altogether. And Warhammer is enjoyable, but not nearly as enjoyable as WoW.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 26, 2009)

Flying mount at level 5 in Aion? No thank you.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 26, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> Not saying WoW tramps every game out there but GW, seriously? That game is shit altogether. And Warhammer is enjoyable, but not nearly as enjoyable as WoW.



I was talking about purely PVP.

As far as PVE, WoW tends to beat most current MMO's.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 26, 2009)

I wonder if I can install any other good MMOs on the computer without admin privileges.. suggestions?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 26, 2009)

Usually you can't install stuff on a computer without being an admin, depends on the settings the admin set up on the account you are using.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 26, 2009)

Usually but not always.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 26, 2009)

I believe you can just dump all of the data into a folder and then play it, without needing to install. But this requires having access to all of the files from someone who had fully installed it.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 26, 2009)

usually you can't do that with programs unless you know what Windows Files you need aswell.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 26, 2009)

It's possible with WoW, I've done it before. Just copied all of the files onto an external and then onto my PC.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 26, 2009)

interesting, maybe i should back up my WoW on my external like that, so i dont have to bother reinstalling on new computers or when i reformat.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 26, 2009)

I could copy them from my desktop, but as it's a school computer, I really lack a lot access on what to do here. =/


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 26, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> usually you can't do that with programs unless you know what Windows Files you need aswell.



You can play most games without those Windows Files.
I do it on my Mac's bootcamp all the time, which is basically just Windows XP on a different partition (so I think it should work on PC's too).

Not for WoW though. I have the Mac version for WoW. But all my other games are PC games.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 26, 2009)

Animesing said:


> everyone take a look at this guild wars 2 vid and tell me what you think about it so far.
> 
> Link removed


----------



## LMJ (Aug 26, 2009)

*Arthas and Deathwing*
Arthas tends to be considered the biggest force of destruction in the universe because he is very fresh in peoples' minds based on being fairly recently introduced through Warcraft 3 and staring everybody down since then. Remember though that even to break away from the control of the Burning Legion, it required a great deal of cunning and manipulation - he wasn't able to simply overpower them.

Deathwing on the other hand is a much more legendary figure and one of the greatest powers ever to exist on Azeroth. It took the might of all the other dragon aspects against him to force him into hiding. He also knows almost every being on the world will be against him so he wouldn't reveal himself unless he felt ready to take on anything that will face him.

Comes from Blue responses, i have never read any of the novels, but i have wondered who was on top, Arthas or Deathwing.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 26, 2009)

What about off the world? A.k.a. MOTHER FUCKING KIL'JAEDEN.

KJ: Wtf is this godzilla shit...FUCK THIS TIME TO BUST OUT MY WTF PWN POWERS! As soon as I get another white girl to sacrifice herself in my well.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 26, 2009)

and yet, he was vanquished by our mortal hands.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 26, 2009)

Animesing said:


> *Arthas and Deathwing*
> Arthas tends to be considered the biggest force of destruction in the universe because he is very fresh in peoples' minds based on being fairly recently introduced through Warcraft 3 and staring everybody down since then. Remember though that even to break away from the control of the Burning Legion, it required a great deal of cunning and manipulation - he wasn't able to simply overpower them.
> 
> Deathwing on the other hand is a much more legendary figure and one of the greatest powers ever to exist on Azeroth. It took the might of all the other dragon aspects against him to force him into hiding. He also knows almost every being on the world will be against him so he wouldn't reveal himself unless he felt ready to take on anything that will face him.
> ...



lol yeah there are many things in the WarCraft universe that trump Arthas, but as the blue post said he gets a lot of (well deserved) attention because of events that took place in WarCraft III.

I'm not into the lore enough to recite a list of bad asses, but I know they are out there.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 26, 2009)

the thing about arthas is that we dont know how strong his lich king form actually is

Deathwing is obviously stronger than death knight arthas and illidan etc but as far as im aware the Lich King has no notable feats barring manipulation


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 27, 2009)

There are only two things I remember about GW pvp from a long time ago, neither of which were particularly positive. I did start doing pvp on it really early on though. One was that my team killed everyone on the other side, but no one on our side had any slowing abilities so we just kept chasing the last person around and around and it didn't end. The other thing was that there were so many abilities to unlock that I couldn't even recognize most of what the other classes were using. I like the dependability of WoW. Of knowing a good chunk of what the other side is doing so that I have a chance of doing something to counter it. And generally, I just find WoW to be easier to move around in, both in terms of terrain and controls.


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Aug 27, 2009)

Animesing said:


> *Arthas and Deathwing*
> Arthas tends to be considered the biggest force of destruction in the universe because he is very fresh in peoples' minds based on being fairly recently introduced through Warcraft 3 and staring everybody down since then. Remember though that even to break away from the control of the Burning Legion, it required a great deal of cunning and manipulation - he wasn't able to simply overpower them.
> 
> Deathwing on the other hand is a much more legendary figure and one of the greatest powers ever to exist on Azeroth. It took the might of all the other dragon aspects against him to force him into hiding. He also knows almost every being on the world will be against him so he wouldn't reveal himself unless he felt ready to take on anything that will face him.
> ...



I've read some of the novels, including the ones about Deathwing and Arthas. As to who is above the other i believe Deathwing is the superior.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 27, 2009)

Animesing said:


> and yet, he was vanquished by our mortal hands.



Hey we pushed him back down. That's it.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 27, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> Hey we pushed him back down. That's it.



We just decided to flush that giant turd


----------



## Litho (Aug 27, 2009)

For those of you still doubting Deathwing:

Link removed

I love the guy. 
How many beings can say they're 'Onyxia's daddy' ?
That's right. Just one.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 27, 2009)

I'd fuck his daughter.


----------



## Litho (Aug 27, 2009)

ew.
Well if that's what it takes to inherit Deathwing's power


----------



## Migooki (Aug 27, 2009)

Finally managed to play WoW at school. HTTP Tunnel ftw.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Druid show in TB yesterday_


----------



## Migooki (Aug 27, 2009)

Byakun why weren't you online 30 minutes ago. :<


----------



## Gnome (Aug 27, 2009)

TehVenom said:


> For those of you still doubting Deathwing:
> 
> Dane Cook Burger King
> 
> ...



Doesn't change the fact he's scared of Medivh


----------



## Draffut (Aug 27, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Doesn't change the fact he's scared of Medivh



Wasn't Medivh possessed by Sargeras, the biggest baddie in WOW lore?

Sargeras is Kil'Jaeden and Archimonde's boss.  If he ever shows in WOW, he will be the final lvl 100 boss.



> ... keep Ysera and Alexstrasza as what would amount to draconian sex slaves.



I really didn't need to know that.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 27, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> the thing about arthas is that we dont know how strong his lich king form actually is
> 
> Deathwing is obviously stronger than death knight arthas and illidan etc but as far as im aware the Lich King has no notable feats barring manipulation



Arthas (should be) essentially the strongest DK in the world + the strongest Paladin in the world + the strongest Shaman in the world.

Deathwing, while insanely powerful, was also manipulated by the Old Gods like Arthas was manipulated. He was only able to fight the other flights as he did because he had the Dragon Soul, which he no longer has as far as I know.

So really, he should only be somewhat stronger then Malygos (Basically he's Malygos + the power Malygos put into the Dragon Soul)


----------



## LMJ (Aug 27, 2009)

TehVenom said:


> ew.
> Well if that's what it takes to inherit Deathwing's power



or some dragon flavored STD's. 

Anywho, i kinda like to think of this power ranking in terms of a tiered list featuring, 

Titans  - Such as Sargeras, as CJ has stated, forgot bout him. Titans are what created worlds like Azeroth. 

Old Gods - C-thun, when we fought that bum, he was only at a fraction of his power. Let loose 100% and we will see what happens. 

Elemental MOTHER F's - Raggy, Therazane (sp?), Neptulon, and Al'Akir. They fought against the Titans with the help of the Old Gods, or maybe the other way around?? The Old gods, dragged the elementals in the battle, but i think that they were banished after the fight to their planes? Anyone lore experinced can back me up. 

Then other major noted peoples like Arthas, Kil'Jaeden, Archimonde, Stormrage, etc.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 27, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Wasn't Medivh possessed by Sargeras, the biggest baddie in WOW lore?
> 
> Sargeras is Kil'Jaeden and Archimonde's boss.  If he ever shows in WOW, he will be the final lvl 100 boss.
> 
> ...



Yep, Sargeras-Medivh is a total badass, one of the strongest in the Lore

and Deathwing went crazy by the whispers of the old gods.


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Aug 27, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Arthas (should be) essentially the strongest DK in the world + the strongest Paladin in the world + the strongest Shaman in the world.
> 
> Deathwing, while insanely powerful, was also manipulated by the Old Gods like Arthas was manipulated. He was only able to fight the other flights as he did because he had the Dragon Soul, which he no longer has as far as I know.
> 
> So really, he should only be somewhat stronger then Malygos (Basically he's Malygos + the power Malygos put into the Dragon Soul)



I don't think Arthas is in any way a shaman. He is essentially the strongest DK in the world. But He abandoned the light when he turned to a dk so he is no longer a paladin, nor was he the strongest paladin when he was one.

And ya Deathwing was only stronger due to the dragon/demon soul, but that was destroyed by Rhonin, so i would say he is only on par with Alexstrasza.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 27, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Arthas (should be) essentially the strongest DK in the world + the strongest Paladin in the world + the strongest Shaman in the world.
> 
> Deathwing, while insanely powerful, was also manipulated by the Old Gods like Arthas was manipulated. He was only able to fight the other flights as he did because he had the Dragon Soul, which he no longer has as far as I know.
> 
> So really, he should only be somewhat stronger then Malygos (Basically he's Malygos + the power Malygos put into the Dragon Soul)



Link removed


----------



## Draffut (Aug 27, 2009)

Corrupt Deity said:


> I don't think Arthas is in any way a shaman. He is essentially the strongest DK in the world. But He abandoned the light when he turned to a dk so he is no longer a paladin, nor was he the strongest paladin when he was one.
> 
> And ya Deathwing was only stronger due to the dragon/demon soul, but that was destroyed by Rhonin, so i would say he is only on par with Alexstrasza.



He got Ner'zhul's power. who was an Uber Shaman.  And he has plenty of other powers I didn't mention like Frostmourne.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 27, 2009)

Animesing said:


> Elemental MOTHER F's - Raggy, Therazane (sp?), Neptulon, and Al'Akir. They fought against the Titans with the help of the Old Gods, or maybe the other way around?? The Old gods, dragged the elementals in the battle, but i think that they were banished after the fight to their planes? Anyone lore experinced can back me up.



The Elemental Lords were the Old God's generals in their fight with the titans.


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Aug 27, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> He got Ner'zhul's power. who was an Uber Shaman.  And he has plenty of other powers I didn't mention like Frostmourne.



Actually Ner'zhul lost his shamanic powers.

Ebay
"Though Ner'zhul was elated that he was saving his people (and finally getting the power and respect he deserved), he was puzzled why the ancestors would no longer speak to him, and why the spirits grew more distant."


----------



## Migooki (Aug 28, 2009)

Someone sent me this in PM. One of the best CH videos out there.

even though Juugo was actually behind Darui.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 28, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Someone sent me this in PM. One of the best CH videos out there.
> 
> Link removed



Too long didn't listen


----------



## Migooki (Aug 28, 2009)

I laughed so hard. lol


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 28, 2009)

That was fucking hilarious. XD


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 28, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Someone sent me this in PM. One of the best CH videos out there.
> 
> Link removed



Good one

"Might as well play alliance"


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 28, 2009)

I kinda miss that Faction vs. Faction mentality in WoW, to be honest. In Vanilla and TBC, you stuck to one side and defended it fiercely whilst dumping mud on the other, nowadays it's all over the place.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 28, 2009)

I loved the trade channels during Vanilla, Half the time you were insulting the alliance and bitching about paladins being overpowered. 

And as I got it, The alliance were bitching about Shamans being overpowered 

and world PvP was still cool


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 28, 2009)

Paladins, overpowered?  I thought it was just complaining about how hard they were to kill, and how they did bubblehearth.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 28, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Paladins, overpowered?  I thought it was just complaining about how hard they were to kill, and how they did bubblehearth.



that too, but we always complained how they were the superior PvE character. In PvP we cried because they did bubble and wouldn't die


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 28, 2009)

Nuking won't work on a roach, I'm afraid.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 28, 2009)

We Didn't Start The Flame War~


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 28, 2009)

The prime of my world PvP exp was during mid to late s3 and all of s4. 

Giant zepplin raids, taking over certain rooms in different cites, TM vs SS weekends, Isle ganking raids and a bunch of poorly geared new 70s trying to fight off a bunch of 2k+ players at Haala.

I've only had one night of a giant raid in Hillsbrad and a couple trips to org for world pvp this xpac.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 28, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> Good one
> 
> "Might as well play alliance"



everyone knows the horde are cooler than the alliance


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 29, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> everyone knows the horde are cooler than the alliance



Pssh, it's more exiting as Alliance! You dominate on an Ally toon and you stand out more then you would dominating on a Horde toon.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Pssh, it's more exiting as Alliance! You dominate on an Ally toon and you stand out more then you would dominating on a Horde toon.



i have an Ally toon, i prefer killing Nelfs and Gnomes rather then raiding with them.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 29, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> i have an Ally toon, i prefer killing Nelfs and Gnomes rather then raiding with them.



Heh, I like killing belfs and Orcs more then I do playing with em. 

Trolls, Tauren and Undead are all cool.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Heh, I like killing belfs and Orcs more then I do playing with em.
> 
> Trolls, Tauren and Undead are all cool.



I play a Tauren and a Troll. my Ally was a Human i regret it  although their racials were pretty sweet.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 29, 2009)

I can only play Troll or Tauren on Horde. I'll gladly play Draenei, Gnome or Dwarf on Alli.


----------



## Muk (Aug 29, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Fellow WOW'ers,
> 
> I'm planning to come to WOW from Runescape, however I was wondering what PC specifications are needed, as World of Warcraft undoubtedly needs a rather powerful system to handle it's high speeds, graphics etc.



ummm actually not really

my laptop which is like low spec can handle it if you set just about everything down to low spec


----------



## Jotun (Aug 29, 2009)

My subscription ran out just as I got 4pc T8. Really wanted to try Yogg+1 on 10man, I'm just glad I was able to down him at all. 25m is always such a mess. Gonna wait to play again a week or 2 before next patch


----------



## Migooki (Aug 29, 2009)

JUST REPAY. Problem solved.


----------



## The World (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm coming back to WoW after seeing that trailer for Cataclysm. Finally they are showing Neltharion in all his true glory!

I got some toons on Lightbringer, Magtheridon, and Malfurion...i think some more too. 

Damn i have an addiction....WoW keeps pulling me back!......need to go to this clinic......

Saturnine

I love how the related game for this problem is WoW.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 29, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Heh, I like killing belfs and Orcs more then I do playing with em.
> 
> Trolls, Tauren and Undead are all cool.



You be hating on us Green skins? 

Taste my Superior DPS Racials


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 29, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Fellow WOW'ers,
> 
> I'm planning to come to WOW from Runescape, however I was wondering what PC specifications are needed, as World of Warcraft undoubtedly needs a rather powerful system to handle it's high speeds, graphics etc.


Compared to RuneScape sure WoW has steep requirements, but I play WoW exclusively on a two year old Mac laptop and it runs just fine.  If you posted some basic specs of your computer we could probably tell you straight up if you can run it.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 29, 2009)

I play a Human myself, I love their models and animations. I feel like a 80s-90s cartoon old school Conan gangster type of deal!

Other then that I like the Undead and Troll models alot. Goblin and Worgen after the xpac of course.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 29, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> I play a Human myself, I love their models and animations. I feel like a 80s-90s cartoon old school Conan gangster type of deal!
> 
> Other then that I like the Undead and Troll models alot. Goblin and Worgen after the xpac of course.



I've seriously considering going human as off the race change service. Free Trinket in PvP >_>


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 29, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> I've seriously considering going human as off the race change service. Free Trinket in PvP >_>



I wouldn't roll one just for that. They are suppose to overhall all racials for the xpac anyway to get them on par with Goblin and Worgen's awesome ones.

I do reccomend trying one out, though. Casting animations are pretty cool IMO and the 2h weapon animation for melee is really badass.

Just don't get no belf hair!


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 29, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> I wouldn't roll one just for that. They are suppose to overhall all racials for the xpac anyway to get them on par with Goblin and Worgen's awesome ones.
> 
> I do reccomend trying one out, though. Casting animations are pretty cool IMO and the 2h weapon animation for melee is really badass.
> 
> Just don't get no belf hair!



I really like Orc Animation thoughts, as I'm a warrior. Orcs look Badass in plate

and if they're overhauling the racials, I might wait then.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 29, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> I really like Orc Animation thoughts, as I'm a warrior. Orcs look Badass in plate
> 
> and if they're overhauling the racials, I might wait then.



I always felt like a green human that took 10 bottles of steroids when I tried to play an orc. 

Everyone has a prefrence, though. I actually like Troll and Undead animations better then Human's. I just enjoy playing a Human overall.

Plus I can't have a mega awesome beard when I go on my Horde toons!


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2009)

Dwarves are the coolest allies Bar none imo. they're like little drunken irish people.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 29, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Dwarves are the coolest allies Bar none imo. they're like little drunken irish people.



I can't deny that they are indeed badass. Gonna be even cooler when they can be shammys.

INC ENH SHAMM DWARF! Gonna run everyone down with that beast.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 29, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Dwarves are the coolest allies Bar none imo. they're like little drunken irish people.



They tend to lean towards Scottish, rather than Irish IMO.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 29, 2009)

I just saw the trailer for the new expansion. The trailer made me wanna play WoW so bad now but I can't because I need a new computer because this one can't handle it lol.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> They tend to lean towards Scottish, rather than Irish IMO.



they have a Scottish accent, but stereotypically act like Irish.


----------



## Innocence (Aug 29, 2009)

New expansion wants me to play retail


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 30, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> they have a Scottish accent, but stereotypically act like Irish.



and got typical nordish names (Lore-wise, not in-game)



Those dwarfs are schizos to the max


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2009)

Man, so many Hordies QQing on the official boards over the Worgen. They all sound so jealous whilst trying to hide it, it's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 30, 2009)

Hangatýr what do you expect?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2009)

Mohr pewpew?


----------



## Migooki (Aug 30, 2009)

Honestly I don't care if it's Alliance. In fact, I see it as an opportunity to play something else than Horde. I'm already getting kinda tired of the Horde areas so it'll be a bit more fun leveling through different zones. I was invited to play with the guys in my class.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 30, 2009)

14 bars and I'm lvl 71 

I heard once you hit 71, going AV to level is the fastest way. Confirmed?


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2009)

i just leveled in northred  doing all the quests in an area before moving on to the next


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Honestly I don't care if it's Alliance. In fact, I see it as an opportunity to play something else than Horde. I'm already getting kinda tired of the Horde areas so it'll be a bit more fun leveling through different zones. I was invited to play with the guys in my class.



Not gonna join me in furry indulgence, then? =[


----------



## Migooki (Aug 30, 2009)

I love Northrend. Nagrand is the most magnificent place in WoW.

Hanga: I don't know! It's still quite a while too and I'm not rushing anything.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2009)

Or convince your schoolmates to go Neptulon. There're a lot of Swedes there, too! O:


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 30, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Man, so many Hordies QQing on the official boards over the Worgen. They all sound so jealous whilst trying to hide it, it's fucking hilarious.



That's because they're morons

no real Horde would ever Cry. We put on our thrall cosplay suit and discuss it as grown-ups


----------



## Migooki (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't remember the realm they wanted to assemble at...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 30, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Man, so many Hordies QQing on the official boards over the Worgen. They all sound so jealous whilst trying to hide it, it's fucking hilarious.



Yeah I saw it too but why the complaining? They have Blood Elfs and Taurens. Goblins aren't that bad. Where gonna see a lot of Rogue Goblins I bet.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 30, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Yeah I saw it too but why the complaining? They have Blood Elfs and Taurens. Goblins aren't that bad. Where gonna see a lot of Rogue Goblins I bet.



Goblins are damn cool. 

This is how it goes 

1. Orcs
2. Goblins
3. Gnomes
4. Humans

I Don't really care about the rest.


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 30, 2009)

Take gnomes out of 3 and put dwarves at 3 or 4 and I agree with that list.I might roll Worgen or Goblin, but I'll focus on getting 85 first. Playing with 1000 noobs in the same Worgen or Goblin starting zone will not be fun.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 30, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> That's because they're morons
> 
> no real Horde would ever Cry. We put on our thrall cosplay suit and discuss it as grown-ups



why would us Horde QQ over worgen? i like goblins i think they're fucking sweet and i wanna play one


----------



## Gnome (Aug 30, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> 14 bars and I'm lvl 71
> 
> I heard once you hit 71, going AV to level is the fastest way. Confirmed?



is this true!? i need confirmation for das Hunter i am making  seriously i do.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't really do rankings, but..

Gnome, Draenei, Dwarf, Troll, Tauren, Goblin and Worgen are the only races I would ever play.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 30, 2009)

Gnome Warrior anyone?


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2009)

yeah why would anyone want to play worgen? they just humans anyways


----------



## blackbird (Aug 30, 2009)

Sophie said:


> I love Northrend. Nagrand is the most magnificent place in WoW.



So... overall Outland is better? 

Horde finally got it's gnome race (and an even better one at that) but somehow they still seem to have gotten the short end of the stick. Maybe because Worgen was the 'ugly race' Alliance ultimately lacked, maybe because Goblins look like orc babies or perhaps it was simply the Tauren paladin the trailer. ._.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2009)

Muk said:


> yeah why would anyone want to play worgen? they just humans anyways



THEY'RE FUCKING WEREWOLVES

I'm going to go ./urinate on every fucking Twilight-named toon I see.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 30, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> THEY'RE FUCKING WEREWOLVES
> 
> I'm going to go ./urinate on every fucking Twilight-named toon I see.



Considering half the alliance is named xLegolastheelfzz I Can see it happening

Thank god for old fashioned mooimacowmoo


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2009)

Or Legolass. 

I'm gonna stomp every Tauren Paladin named Holycow, though.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't forget Glmli 

and I will roll a alliance toon, so I can camp people named Holycow...

But Just making a character named Holycow seems easier


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 31, 2009)

I am so going to have a Worgan named Bob Barker. If multiple words were possible I would have done Fantastic Mr. Fox, but ah well. ;P
--- 

I come to you all with a question. And the question is, what can I blow 81k gold on? I probably will get a 3-person mammoth finally, but I'm at a loss as to what else I could do. Probably going to just pay people to sign my charter so I can make a guild bank on my AH alt finally. I gave my bf and his friends 1k each and it hasn't really made a dent since my AH also has an additional 5k. I was going to buy stuff for my real guild's bank, but lately people keep leaving.


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2009)

buy a chopper, they are expensive to make as well, like each material component costs around 3-4k each


----------



## Migooki (Aug 31, 2009)

Azhra said:


> So... overall Outland is better?
> 
> Horde finally got it's gnome race (and an even better one at that) but somehow they still seem to have gotten the short end of the stick. Maybe because Worgen was the 'ugly race' Alliance ultimately lacked, maybe because Goblins look like orc babies or perhaps it was simply the Tauren paladin the trailer. ._.



No I didn't say that. Northrend is pretty damn badass when you go there to level from Howling.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 31, 2009)

Northrend is crap.


----------



## Scapa (Aug 31, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Northrend is crap.



Agreed. Atleast when compared to Outland.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 31, 2009)

Uh no? It's one of the best areas to level up! At least it counts for Howling. Might be because I'm sick of the other areas though.


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2009)

howling was boring as hell, so is grizzly hills

dragonblight had some nice lore


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't know how anyone can prefer leveling in Outland over Northrend.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 31, 2009)

I really hated leveling in both areas, In vanilla it was decent. Thank god for leveling in barrens again


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 31, 2009)

Muk said:


> howling was boring as hell, so is grizzly hills
> 
> dragonblight had some nice lore



Grizzly was by far the best imo. Easily one of my favorite zones in the entire game. I'm currently leveling in Icecrown (level 78, going steady) and am surprised, since nearly everyone told me it's a crap place but I really enjoy it. Reminds me of Mordor in winter lol.

As for quests go, Northrend beats everything else. But for some reason I liked Outland's scenery more for it's diversity. Still overall I like Northrend better.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 31, 2009)

ughhh i cant stand 1-60. Storm Peaks is probably my favorite zone to level in. 

Also, going back a few pages, how can anyone complain about being a human? Greatest 2 hander animations ever


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 31, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> ughhh i cant stand 1-60. Storm Peaks is probably my favorite zone to level in.
> 
> Also, going back a few pages, how can anyone complain about being a human? *Greatest 2 hander animations* ever



Trolls win that, They look so weird. Or maybe Dwarf, Full body swing.

And I do not enjoy 1-60 now. But during Vanilla it was great


----------



## Migooki (Aug 31, 2009)

You guys suck. Period. (No, I'm not on it.)


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 31, 2009)

Your point is invalid till you can give me a scientific example of why I Suck, and a chance to prove you wrong


----------



## Migooki (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm aware of that.


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Aug 31, 2009)

Sholazar ftw!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 31, 2009)

I dislike Outland for the most. Crap designs on gear and it's all so LSD-inspired. It has some great looking locations, but shitty ones as well.


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2009)

i never really got to enjoy outland or end game vanilla


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 31, 2009)

Sophie said:


> You guys suck. Period. (No, I'm not on it.)



u          mad?

I'll be the jenky Jesus for the species you bleed with.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 31, 2009)

The one thing I remember about Northrend was just how the scenery in Storm Peaks completely floored me the first time I flew over the soaring structures they had. Made me think of old gothic movies or something. In general, I like bright zones or the snowy ones. Fell in love with Winterspring and Sholazar Basin.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 31, 2009)

Shit.  My first flight into Coldarra was one of my most memorable World of Warcraft moments.  Then I quested there and it became a bit less awesome.


----------



## Xyloxi (Aug 31, 2009)

I came back to WoW after a good couple of years, I don't know how I should feel.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 31, 2009)

My favorite leveling zone is now Alterac Valley from 71 - 80


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 31, 2009)

It should feel pretty damn good for a good while.  Then you hit your limit and won't want to play again for a few years ;3


----------



## Migooki (Sep 1, 2009)

Won't it take ages to level in a BG compared to a quest?


----------



## Horrid Crow (Sep 1, 2009)

Apperantly not. Sounds boring though... except maybe not when leveling an alt.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 1, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Won't it take ages to level in a BG compared to a quest?



i did 5 levels in 2 days at 3 hours a day, in AV

edit: from 70 - 75


----------



## blackbird (Sep 1, 2009)

Sophie said:


> No I didn't say that.



Nope, hence there was room for questions. 



Stumpy said:


> It should feel pretty damn good for a good while.  Then you hit your limit and won't want to play again for a few years ;3



Oh yeah, that's where I'm at.

Regrettably, end game on my server revolved around PvE raiding (despite my RP PvP server pick), which I got sick and tired of after spending seven hours in Naxx on a Saturday, and with the huge buffs to leveling speed, that's pretty much all there is to the game. 
I miss the community though. Had some great times and good friends. ._.

If I ever pick it up again, I'm gonna get into PvP. One way or another. Starting with reintroducing world PvP.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh...world PvP, god I miss it.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 1, 2009)

Blizz is taking a while to get realms up today


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 1, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Blizz is taking a while to get realms up today



Yeah I wanted to do my raptor daily already before work. 

DAMN THEM!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2009)

I wants mah Negrows. D:


----------



## Gnome (Sep 1, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I wants mah Negrows. D:



Patience is a Virtue

*Spoiler*: __ 



That we dont need


----------



## Gnome (Sep 1, 2009)

NO they be Nerfing the exp in AV tonight


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 1, 2009)

hey guys isn't my belf pretty


----------



## Gnome (Sep 1, 2009)

^ How much Dps you throwing around in that 1337 gear.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 1, 2009)

I think they need to boost the exp in all the other BGs.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 1, 2009)

Jotun said:


> I think they need to boost the exp in all the other BGs.



me to, AV gets boring and im Sitting with Max AV Marks atm and wanna use them for turn-in's but have no other Marks.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmm I'm wondering to level my DK with bgs or going to northrend when i hit 68(which will be today or tommorow).

It's not hard but bgs do look more appealing cos I leveled my main in northrend, and well it gets kinda boring D:, at least in bgs I can get pvp experience


----------



## Gnome (Sep 2, 2009)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Hmm I'm wondering to level my DK with bgs or going to northrend when i hit 68(which will be today or tommorow).
> 
> It's not hard but bgs do look more appealing cos I leveled my main in northrend, and well it gets kinda boring D:, at least in bgs I can get pvp experience



don't do AV until 71


----------



## Migooki (Sep 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> hey guys isn't my belf pretty



Ha. That's fantastic.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Sep 2, 2009)

Argh...i miss my dwarf hunter, to bad bliz screwd over my favorite spec ...argh


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 2, 2009)

Woot Challenger title today.


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 2, 2009)

I really hope  I got a title this season, I didnt play untill the two last weeks and we were on the edge to be in the top 35% 

But my realm is still down


----------



## blackbird (Sep 2, 2009)

Never got _General_ in Classic.

All other titles are meaningless. ._.


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 2, 2009)

Never got Warlord

Damn that would have been cool


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2009)

Just played through the Death Knight starting place. Holy shit there was actually story involved.. for once.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 2, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> Never got Warlord
> 
> Damn that would have been cool



Too bad anyone who had warlord didn't play their character alone.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 2, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Just played through the Death Knight starting place. Holy shit there was actually story involved.. for once.



Icecrown and Dragonblight also have story involved quest lines


----------



## Horrid Crow (Sep 3, 2009)

Most questlines have a story, even those back in vanilla WoW.
The difference is that the awesome quests in Northrend don't require as much imagination/reading as the older quests.


----------



## Muk (Sep 3, 2009)

sooo i continued playing my lvl 20 warlock

and omg having a felsteed at lvl 20 is sooooo awesome


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 3, 2009)

So faction change is now available? 

Did anyone check it out yet?


----------



## Muk (Sep 3, 2009)

i made a BElf hunter 

but stopped after i got to lvl 2 

might pick it up again later


----------



## James Bond (Sep 3, 2009)

Argh looks like US get priority again


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 3, 2009)

Got Rival.... despite leaving my team weeks before the season ended. 

Now to to decide if i'll make my rogue a troll!


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 3, 2009)

wait? Faction change is up?


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes indeed.

30$


----------



## James Bond (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah not if your from Europe its not.


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 3, 2009)

James Bond said:


> Yeah not if your from Europe its not.



Bah, Always like that

not really like a faction change would make any major difference depending on which continent you are on. How the fuck does Blizzard think?


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 3, 2009)

Payment issues perhaps? I'm not sure how all that works.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 3, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> Bah, Always like that
> 
> not really like a faction change would make any major difference depending on which continent you are on. How the fuck does Blizzard think?



Us Americans are the Test subjects. if it goes over well, then you guys can have it 

Edit: personally i'm not interested in Faction change since i already play with my friends, and well, Horde4Life.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2009)

AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Migooki (Sep 3, 2009)

Faction change, eh. Does that mean you change your race physically? Or does it mean you only change it mentally so you can still surprisingly own people that think you're their own kind.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 3, 2009)

Faction change is totally gay anyway

DK reached 60 now


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Faction change, eh. Does that mean you change your race physically? Or does it mean you only change it mentally so you can still surprisingly own people that think you're their own kind.



Physically, doll-face.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 3, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Physically, doll-face.



Did you just fucking call me a dollface.

u wanna fite


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2009)

I wanna wrestle.


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 3, 2009)

I can't wait for the cross server LFG, my server is horrid for trying to set a heroic.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 3, 2009)

Let's roll a char on the same realm and duel at level 1.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2009)

I'll teabag your corpse with glee.


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm a feral Druid, does that make me a furrie?


----------



## Migooki (Sep 4, 2009)

Xyloxi said:


> I'm a feral Druid, does that make me a furrie?



Nope. I'm only a furry to Horo.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm going to demand that everyone who rolls a Worgen on my server to create a macro that lets them emote "AAWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" whenever they see someone else doing it in the chat. Or if they feel like it themselves.


----------



## Muk (Sep 4, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm going to demand that everyone who rolls a Worgen on my server to create a macro that lets them emote "AAWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" whenever they see someone else doing it in the chat. Or if they feel like it themselves.



i just might roll up a worgen just for that


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 4, 2009)

And of course we'll need a /hump emote.


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 4, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Us Americans are the Test subjects. if it goes over well, then you guys can have it
> 
> Edit: personally i'm not interested in Faction change since i already play with my friends, and well, Horde4Life.



I'm interested due to the fact I can play with my mates then, Alliance the whole bunch of them.



but it feels good being green


----------



## Muk (Sep 4, 2009)

WOOT 

i just pulled an old school tarren mill vs southshore 

poked at the hordies with my warrior and 2 lvl 80 (shammy and druid) came

and beat them both 

me and the druid bear had an epic tank battle 

and my warrior won


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 4, 2009)

lol, shamans in PvP

might as well been 1v1


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 4, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> I'm interested due to the fact I can play with my mates then, Alliance the whole bunch of them.
> 
> 
> 
> but it feels good being green



Roll Gay-elf.


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 4, 2009)

Male Gay-elf Rogue

sounds cool


----------



## Draffut (Sep 4, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> Male Gay-elf Rogue
> 
> sounds cool



Or you can be a real race, like Gnomes or Humans. (+10% rep is sexy)


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 4, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Or you can be a real race, like Gnomes or Humans. (+10% rep is sexy)



or I force my mates to play Horde


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 4, 2009)

Dude.

Once you go Gnome, you never go home.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 4, 2009)

Real men play Horde /flex


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 4, 2009)

real men and me


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 4, 2009)

Real men play Alliance, because that's the only side with men.


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 4, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Real men play Alliance, because that's the only side with men.



Really?  With those tiny gnomes and dwarves?  

Real men plays Horde because they are much bigger with *ahem* bigger assets.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 4, 2009)

Nope, Alliance have the only men. They're Humans.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 4, 2009)

I rolled a human last night.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 4, 2009)

How's cooking and tailoring working out for you?


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 4, 2009)

oldest joke in the WoW Book?


----------



## blackbird (Sep 4, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> (...) Alliance have the only men.



But are they -real- men? Not with those emotes... ^^;



Sophie said:


> I rolled a human last night.



Ooh, do you know of a good place? 

Was planning to roll Alliance somewhere as well but couldn't quite decide on a server.


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 4, 2009)

Azhra said:


> But are they -real- men? Not with those emotes... ^^;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frostwhisper

If you got brains you'll be the only alliance with one, yet. and one more to gank is always good for me


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 4, 2009)

Before I even started playing WoW I wanted to roll tauren shaman but my RL friends were ally so I rolled a lock which turned out to be my main, but now I'm levelling a horde (undead DK) t'is fun , especially in bg's because horde players have something called 'brain'? (playing for alliance so long I don't know what this means )


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 4, 2009)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Before I even started playing WoW I wanted to roll tauren shaman but my RL friends were ally so I rolled a lock which turned out to be my main, but now I'm levelling a horde (undead DK) t'is fun , especially in bg's because horde players have something called 'brain'? (playing for alliance so long I don't know what this means )



I think this depends on the battlegroup

mines highly horde favored, some are highly alliance favored


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 4, 2009)

^Agreed, sadly alliance on my server is not too much into pvp even though its a pvp server 

Death grip has to be one of the most fun moves in bg's because there are some times like in arathi basin where a sneaky player assaults a base when there is no one there (everyone including myself have done this) so when you death grip they get a nasty suprise


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 4, 2009)

lol Worgen the other way around is Negrow


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 4, 2009)

Azhra said:


> Ooh, do you know of a good place?
> 
> Was planning to roll Alliance somewhere as well but couldn't quite decide on a server.


If you're EU, go Neptulon.


Jon Snow said:


> lol Worgen the other way around is Negrow



NOOOOOO

REEEAAAAALLY?!

I DID NOT YET KNOW THIS

:amazed


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 4, 2009)

excuse my drunkenness, asstard


----------



## blackbird (Sep 4, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> Frostwhisper
> 
> If you got brains you'll be the only alliance with one, yet. and one more to gank is always good for me



Dearly noted.



Hangat?r said:


> If you're EU, go Neptulon.



Hmm, I see they have migration atm and skimming their realm forum, faction balance is a bit askew (Horde being almost depleted). Might give it a few days to see how things turn out. But they do seem like  nice people. ^_^

Have to dig around for a good community though. Last time I played Alliance I couldn't roll anything without being immediately challenged to a duel by a level 5 and then ridiculed by emotes when declining. Ignore list filled up so fast. -_-


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh? I thought the Horde-side wasn't that bad, though the guilds might've migrated. A few months back it was 60-40, at least.


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 5, 2009)

Another good reason why I enjoy horde more then alliance. 

Alliance really attracts all those 12 year olds that think they're the best thing to WoW since Beta testing, which is to bad, one-sided BG's is never fun

Rated BG's will be great


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 5, 2009)

Eh, no.

Hello there, Blood Elves.


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 5, 2009)

so you're saying that the horde got more 12 year olds with no brain?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 5, 2009)

Pretty much, yes.

The whole mature, 'pro' Horde-side died out with TBC.


----------



## Muk (Sep 5, 2009)

too many 12 year olds on both sides


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 5, 2009)

Despite popular belief, both factions are exactly the same when it comes to the player base.

Young/old, mature/stupid and everything in between. Both factions have em all.

Tbh the kid thing is really annoying anyway, the 'adults' act more idiotic in game then most younger players I know.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 5, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Despite popular belief, both factions are exactly the same when it comes to the player base.
> 
> Young/old, mature/stupid and everything in between. Both factions have em all.
> 
> Tbh the kid thing is really annoying anyway, the 'adults' act more idiotic in game then most younger players I know.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mkhx7mkMXa8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Not sure if there should be a warning label on this or not, but if you watch all of it I will give you a cookie.


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 5, 2009)

Can't watch it now, but i'll check it out sometime today.

I assume an idiotic 11yo in a raid? For every one of those you have 20 idiotic adults in a raid.


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 5, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Pretty much, yes.
> 
> The whole mature, 'pro' Horde-side died out with TBC.



still Horde got the best progress guilds, Guess Having more mature pro players don't help teh alliance then


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 5, 2009)

Eh, that's realm-dependant. So stop being a faction ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 5, 2009)

Horde is still superior


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 5, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Horde is still superior



Go back to you're hut!


----------



## Gnome (Sep 5, 2009)

Just hit 80 on my hunter, too bad i'm poor though 
Link removed


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 5, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Just hit 80 on my hunter, too bad i'm poor though



Congrats!

I just got my rogue to 80 the other week, no flier and garbage gear. Leveling with AV = fast, but screws you in the long run.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 6, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I just got my rogue to 80 the other week, no flier and garbage gear. Leveling with AV = fast, but screws you in the long run.



i did AV leveling from 71-77 then decided to do regular quests.


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 6, 2009)

Solid Snake said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mkhx7mkMXa8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> Not sure if there should be a warning label on this or not, but if you watch all of it I will give you a cookie.



Let's talk about what we do in titty bars guys.


----------



## Matt Perry (Sep 6, 2009)

High Warlord blood elves, that's cool.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Go back to you're hut!


Undeads are still superior.


Zebrahead said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I just got my rogue to 80 the other week, no flier and garbage gear. Leveling with AV = fast, but screws you in the long run.



I still think I'm going with AV. I can always join a raid or two, and do some PvP to farm honor.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 6, 2009)

Forsaken, Belfs and Nelfs are the worst races in the game.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 6, 2009)

Forsaken rule!  (my alt is an undead DK , and if I do faction change I might go for an undead )


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 6, 2009)

Forsaken are the ugliest race in WoW ever. Plus they're full of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that just rolled for the previously OP WotF.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 6, 2009)

^ not to mention BO as well Well in their defense , I don't know too many dead people that are good looking so 

tbh one thing I like is since they are so damn skinny a lot of caster gear looks good on them, humans look too cartoonish :<


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 6, 2009)

You anorexic bastard. D:


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 6, 2009)

I actually would not mind becoming orc either, in fact I am more inclined for orcs than undead if I do a faction change. 

I already have an undead DK , and I am not a self centered bastard so no belf for me


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 6, 2009)

Hmmm... gnome druid?  I don't want NE and I'm tired of cows but I want to keep my druid.

A gnome druid + shrinky potions = nearly undetectable WTFpwnkin


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Forsaken are the ugliest race in WoW ever. Plus they're full of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that just rolled for the previously OP WotF.



They have nice casting animations.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 7, 2009)

When is this damn WoW movie coming out? Or just the trailer?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 7, 2009)

I ran 5 heroics and 10 man OS on my Hunter today and everything i could use was to be reserved for me as i was running with friends and guess what...not a single piece of gear dropped for me. 

Edit: although i did get the bronze drake from Timed CoS


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 7, 2009)

Wilykat said:


> Hmmm... gnome druid?  I don't want NE and I'm tired of cows but I want to keep my druid.
> 
> A gnome druid + shrinky potions = nearly undetectable WTFpwnkin



...the fuck are you on about?


----------



## Horrid Crow (Sep 7, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> They have nice casting animations.



They have great animations alltogether.
The only thing I dislike is when I'm standing still and my character is standing in the 'hanging' position instead of the cool position. 
Makes Forsakes males look extremely cripple.  especially casters.

I should've rolled a different race or atleast a female Undead, seeing as how my Warlock and Mage are both Undead males. Makes it kind of boring sometimes. And contrary to what Hangatyr seems to think about Undead players, I did it because I have always liked the Forsaken and they were both my first (Horde) characters. I made them almost at the same time.


----------



## Muk (Sep 7, 2009)

you can redownload wow, i know that but don't know if battle net will save it for you


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 7, 2009)

I see. 

And damn pugging 10man Heroic ToC was a bad idea.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 7, 2009)

Wilykat said:


> Hmmm... gnome druid?  I don't want NE and I'm tired of cows but I want to keep my druid.
> 
> A gnome druid + shrinky potions = nearly undetectable WTFpwnkin




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 7, 2009)

I WANTS MAH WORGEN

I WANTS MAH MELLONS

I WANTS MY CHICKEN LEGS


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 7, 2009)

I wonder what dances the worgen and goblins will have 

btw does anyone else lol when they see a moonkin? I do , all the time


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 7, 2009)

Worgen will prolly be Thriller dance or something.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 7, 2009)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I wonder what dances the worgen and goblins will have
> 
> btw does anyone else lol when they see a moonkin? I do , all the time



Can't believe people actually wonder this. And I'm only saying it because it never came to my mind.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 7, 2009)

We like to /dance the DANCE OF LIFE.


----------



## Muk (Sep 7, 2009)

worgen will do wolf dance


----------



## Migooki (Sep 7, 2009)

They'll probably stumble on their own hands during the dance.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 7, 2009)

You know you like dem fingers, Sophie.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 7, 2009)

Shut yet whoremouth.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 7, 2009)

Tickle tickle. :ho


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 7, 2009)

Currently leeching AV, soon 72.

Old school lock who's now a shammy

whispered him

and he said "gogo lvl we go 2v2 "

he's number #1 rated elemental shammy in the battlegroup, we go way back 

IN BEFORE RAPE


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 8, 2009)

2's are fucking joke 

Don't go thinking you are big shit because you can win matches Blizzard gave up on balancing.  It's fun rolling people anywhere, so long as you don't get big headed over your little victories.

"you" isn't being used to mean you but rather just people in general.

Blizzard banned my bro after he transferred to a different server for suspicion of fucking with the economies. He was going to main tank for a better guild, but now that he finally got his account back today he doesn't even want to play anymore ;3  Good game Blizzard.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 8, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> but now that he finally got his account back today he doesn't even want to play anymore ;3  Good game Blizzard.



Bet hes playing right now


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh he is ;3  Says he was ready to quit, but now that his account is back has to keep playing.  What a fiend.

I quit cold turkey.  It's the only way to go.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 8, 2009)

Considering you're posting here, you'll prolly return. =p


----------



## Gnome (Sep 8, 2009)

You'll be back. they always come back


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 8, 2009)

It bothers me that I can't make fury the better spec for 2 vs. 2 arena matches. Having to spec arms for it bothers me because bladestorm seems like too much of an 'I win button'. Aside from trying that recently, the new boss for AoV is stunningly simple. I thought they would put in a harder one.


Stumpy said:


> Blizzard banned my bro after he transferred to a different server for suspicion of fucking with the economies. He was going to main tank for a better guild, but now that he finally got his account back today he doesn't even want to play anymore ;3  Good game Blizzard.


What did they mean by fucking with the economies? Did they think he was transferring gold from somewhere?



Hangat?r said:


> Worgen will prolly be Thriller dance or something.


That's what I assumed too, but I do hope it will be something else.


----------



## Muk (Sep 8, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> You'll be back. they always come back



at least by the time catclysm hits he'll be back


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 8, 2009)

I used to roll RP-PVP on a server called Emerald Dream. But yeah, PVP is a hell of a lot of fun. Basically there are about 5 or 6 zones for each faction where your don't have to worry about other people attacking you, and they're all low level zones. But once you get past those you can get past those zones at about level 15 or so you can expect to be attacked anywhere outside of those zones. At least the penalty for Death isn't nearly as severe in WoW as it is in a few other MMOs I've played.

Boy I remember when I finally got BC about a month after it came out. I killed my first level 70 1 on 1 in PvP right after I got past the first zone when I was at level 61. Took down a level 70 Rouge who was trying to gank me with a 61 Holy Paladin.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 8, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Considering you're posting here, you'll prolly return. =p





Gnome on Fire said:


> You'll be back. they always come back





Muk said:


> at least by the time catclysm hits he'll be back


Yeuh.  I'll be back for Cataclysm fa sho ;3


Orochimaru said:


> What did they mean by fucking with the economies? Did they think he was transferring gold from somewhere?


Things being the way they are, Blizzard didn't really explain the reasoning behind the ban other than they thought he may have been tampering with the "economy" in some way.  The only thing my bro mentioned that could have set this off was that the guild he transferred to tank for gave him 5,000g.

Understandable, but it took a few days for the ban to lift and in that time the guild my bro joined already found another main tank and left him behind.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 9, 2009)

Worgen having Thriller is the most likely, but the Night Elves have Billie Jean.

I guess Blizz could have two MJ dances...


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't know if im like one of the only people who made this mistake, but Did anybody else hate the first class they made? 

The first character i made was a druid, i got him to 70 during BC and he's 80 now and after playing it for so long i realized how much i hate the druid class.


----------



## blackbird (Sep 10, 2009)

Nope. While I did try quite a few classes before deciding, my first was a female orc warlock, who I still love with a passion. She was a Classic character and shined at that, so I left her untouched on her server when TBC hit. Later I made a male orc warlock my official alt and leveled him to 80.
 Having (temporarily?) switched to Alliance, I'm planning on repeating the feat with a female gnome.

No matter how many nerfs they throw at us, warlock will always be my favourite class.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 10, 2009)

DPS charts from the first and second world kill of Anub'arak... melee DPS is balanced yo!


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 10, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I don't know if im like one of the only people who made this mistake, but Did anybody else hate the first class they made?
> 
> The first character i made was a druid, i got him to 70 during BC and he's 80 now and after playing it for so long i realized how much i hate the druid class.



Nope, rolled my lock never looked back since. Since rogues don't let me look back. Fucking cunts.


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2009)

lol am i reading the dps right? 140kdps?

what color is grey? warlock?


----------



## James Bond (Sep 10, 2009)

Muk said:


> lol am i reading the dps right? 140kdps?
> 
> what color is grey? warlock?



Ermm.. grey is total combined DPS of the raid?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 10, 2009)

Rogue and warriors top of the chart eh? I look at the numbers they are cranking out and my brain just freezes at the huge dps gap between the tops and the norm. I'm surprised that there isn't a pally in the top 5 somewhere. In the normal little pug raids I go on they usually end up really high.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 10, 2009)

The first toon I ever rolled was a Human Paladin back in the WoW beta. Very, very different from the current day Pally. Can't stand to play one now. Rogues, Warlocks and Warriors are the only classes I can never really get into, I tend to get bored after twenty levels or sooner with them.

My fave class has always been Druid. Just the sheer variety you get with one, not to mention the current awesome forms Taurens get. But I fucking hate Elves. I'd declare war on Darnassus on my Alli toons if I could.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 13, 2009)

Not letting this thread die.


----------



## blackbird (Sep 13, 2009)

Spent the last five days trying to come up with a great name for a male night elf druid (lore says all NE druids are male). I finally find one that's available (darn creative RP server community) but alas, having reached level 8, I start getting whispers regarding whether or not I'm somebody's guildie, who had disappeared only to return (i.e. our names were exactly the same). 
Hence I decided to delete the character and am now back at square one. Worst thing is that they sounded really nice. T_T 

Rage is building.

No more Horde, God. Quit tempting me. -_-


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 13, 2009)

Demthyr

Really night elf sounding


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 13, 2009)

Fuck you, filthy Elf-whore.


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 13, 2009)

the only good about worgens is that they make alliance able to be druids without being elfs


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 13, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> the only good about worgens is that they make alliance able to be druids without being elfs



And they're werewolves. And racist. And AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 13, 2009)

I thought we were racists and they were the target


----------



## blackbird (Sep 13, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Fuck you, filthy Elf-whore.



Hey, that's racist... and I said I steered clear of the females. ._.

Worgen are no good. Too many forms with no lore supporting it. Add chimp and basically all mammal families are represented.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 13, 2009)

Azhra said:


> Hey, that's racist... and I said I steered clear of the females. ._.
> 
> Worgen are no good. Too many forms with no lore supporting it. Add chimp and basically all mammal families are represented.



Shut your filthy whore mouth, elf.

Besides, lore can be retconned and added to. Just because there currently isn't a full backstory it doesn't mean there won't be.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm just gonna make a tauren paladin called holycow for lulz (so will half of the WoW population actually )

Whats up with the caster t9 sets, horde looks so much cooler than the alliance.


----------



## Junas (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah, I agree about the horde t9 sets for casters. They look kickass. I am working on tier 8.5 right now for my undead priest. Seems a long way for me to get them. Ugh.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 14, 2009)

^It really adds to the appeal of faction transfer lol, especially when paragon are on our server so you know the alliance population is gonna be really low 

I've always had horde as first choice but rl friends rolled alliance so stuck with them, I am trying to convince them of a faction change though :ho, if all else fails I'll have my undead DK at least


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2009)

hmm...my hunters almost in full epics now, only been a week, and i got into one of the top 5 raiding guilds on the server


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm still trying to get back into a raiding group after being gone so long. Over the last week or so I've done a ton of heroics to upgrade out of my t7.5 junk. My dps has risen noticeably, which is nice. When I started I was averaging 3k dps in heroics, now it's close to 4k, higher on some fights.


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 16, 2009)

4k is nice. My main raiding spec is resto druid but as moonkin I top out at 2.5k (naxx gear or lower, none from EyE or Ulduar)


----------



## Migooki (Sep 16, 2009)

My account expired today. :>


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 16, 2009)

Yay         you?


----------



## Migooki (Sep 16, 2009)

Who knows? I'll probably be bored again soon enough.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 16, 2009)

I'll be bored with WoW until Cataclysm, to be perfectly honest. xd


----------



## faithless (Sep 17, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> I'll be bored with WoW until Cataclysm, to be perfectly honest. xd



Agree with you, mate, there is going to be a BIG change in WoW: C.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeh, don't think I'll be playing until then either.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 17, 2009)

Ive been leveling my Mining and JCing  its sooo boring


----------



## Muk (Sep 17, 2009)

my druid is stuck at lvl 28 

can't find any quests that are close and in duskwood 

i am too lazy to run to a new area


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 17, 2009)

Hated Duskwood.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 17, 2009)

Never bothered to get higher than ~100 with any profession.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 17, 2009)

i only level when using Tour Guide, Lightheaded, and Tom Tom addons. once you use these, you'll never go back


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Never bothered to get higher than ~100 with any profession.


Lol        nub.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Never bothered to get higher than ~100 with any profession.



if you can't decide or just don't wanna take the time doing profs, at least do Skinning. as it only takes a few hours to max out and gives you the extra crit rating passive.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2009)

That crit-rating is negligable at best. The Herbalism bonus is a lot better for soloing.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2009)

but for someone as nub as sophie () Skinning is the easiest profession and takes the least effort to do.


----------



## Muk (Sep 18, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> but for someone as nub as sophie () Skinning is the easiest profession and takes the least effort to do.



herbalism passive is awesome 

skinning and herbalism for nubs

herb gives extra cash at low levels

 managed to squeeze out 100+g with a lvl 20 warlock who just did some herbalism


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2009)

^that really depends on your server economy. My main one was overrun by the Chinese farmers, so that ruined the herb market. I made a fortune with Titanium Ore, though.


----------



## Muk (Sep 18, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ^that really depends on your server economy. My main one was overrun by the Chinese farmers, so that ruined the herb market. I made a fortune with Titanium Ore, though.


meh mine is ruined with miners 

can't make any good profit off ores, even titanium ore is overflown


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 18, 2009)

I was just looking at the BlizzCon photos and I have to say the costume contest winner sure did impress me.  I adored the first picture of her teeth, not really sure who she is suppose to be though. Aside from one of those creepy spider mobs. The tree was awesome too though. xD
--

As for gold, my server seems good for just about anything. Herbs, ore, skin. You name it, it still probably sells nicely despite the volume of farmers.


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 19, 2009)

Having alot of pvp fun in stv tonight with Pirate Day. I'll post some screenshots if I find any interesting ones.


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 19, 2009)

lol, Pirate day, I'll be busy trying to be a pirate IRL 

YARR YOU SCURVY SEADOG LET ME PLUNDER YOUR BOOTY YARR



EDIT; The costume chick is the mistress of pain... according to herself...
Im bloody confused myself now


----------



## Muk (Sep 19, 2009)

Hmm pirate day

its all about the bay water battles 

bahh and you lose rep when killing the booty bay soldiers

hate that


----------



## Starrk (Sep 19, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> Demthyr
> 
> Really night elf sounding



I'd like to know: How much time does it take you guys to come up with a name and how often do you have to keep trying due to it being taken?

My first toon is my Undead Lock, Emevoli. Though my Blood Elf Paladin, Starkengard, is quickly becoming my favorite. The only other toon worth mentioning of mine is my Undead Rogue, Kradevoli.

Btw:
Emevoli: 62
Starkengard: 45
Kradevoli: 25

I'm trying to do the WotLK trial, but my laptop is so slow.


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 19, 2009)

For me it took 5 minutes to make a name as I Dont play on RP server 

then I renamed myself to shackled, which took me 10 minutes of thinking to come up with.

RP Wise I can take days of reading lore etc to make a good one. but im pretty good at orc names now


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm slow with naming in general. Even on normal PVP servers, I want an awesome name. I can't play a char named ipungnomerogues or something.


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 19, 2009)

Ipunggnomerogues?

Stolen


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2009)

I pun, not pung.


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 19, 2009)

pressed g two times

but its still stolen


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a few reserved names like Network and Lawlful. Also use Yololol, Walkietalk, Thuggin and well.. .Zebrahead!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2009)

I wish Coltaine wasn't taken on nearly every server I roll. =[


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Sep 19, 2009)

It's brewfest time. Time to get another wellfare title!


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 19, 2009)

fuck yeah stone guard title

my only real pride. And I love people asking how you get them


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 19, 2009)

Fellow Stone Guard here.  Yeuh.

After playing as many online games as I have over the years I have given up on names.  These days if the system gives me trouble when naming a character I just bust out the iPod and type in whatever I see.


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 19, 2009)

Brewfest tomorrow, eh? Yeesh..  Not sure if I feel like grinding out all those achievments.


----------



## Muk (Sep 20, 2009)

lol october fest is wow ....


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 20, 2009)

No Violet Proto Drake for me


----------



## Migooki (Sep 20, 2009)

lol


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 20, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> fuck yeah stone guard title
> 
> my only real pride. And I love people asking how you get them



It's all about the Commander title. 

And my names all have a norse mythology theme so it's not too hard to come up with new ones.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2009)

My DK is called Sigfodr.

It's a Gnome.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 22, 2009)

So 3.2.2 is out. Do Ony if you can today, it resets tomorrow. Apparently Ony is still on the 3 day reset timer.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 22, 2009)

Sophie said:


> lol



lol, life fail

edit: i just ran out of WoW time, and im not gonna bother renewing it; the game has an aura of boringness(?) to it and starts to feel more like a job after a while rather then a game.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 22, 2009)

Brewfest is entertaining so far. I missed it the past couple of times. Poor pink Elekks though. 


Sophie said:


> lol


Ha, you really can find everything on Craig's list. So they are basically looking for someone to play on their characters? I never do understand why people do that, what's the fun in having someone else play a game for them. 


Petes12 said:


> It's all about the Commander title.
> 
> And my names all have a norse mythology theme so it's not too hard to come up with new ones.


Whee, fellow Commander here. Although I favor my Salty title. 


Petes12 said:


> So 3.2.2 is out. Do Ony if you can today, it resets tomorrow. Apparently Ony is still on the 3 day reset timer.


Figures, the patch comes out on the day I just don't bother to log on. I doubt I shall be trying Onyxia any time soon.


----------



## Tuan (Sep 23, 2009)

Sophie said:


> lol




nice pay


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 23, 2009)

apparently the ony thing is a bug, supposed to be on a normal 7 day timer 

here's hoping I can get a weapon before they fix it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 23, 2009)

AV xp nerf , though brackets have changed which is good but AV lvling was fun :<


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2009)

so onyxia is now a challenge for lvl 80's or should be


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 23, 2009)

I remember seeing an undead mage called roguedruid from the guild LICK THAT EMO HEAD, any other funny/strange names you guys have come across?


----------



## Jotun (Sep 23, 2009)

I was laughing at my bro and the guild fail at Ony. There was server lag, but healers were dying to breaths for some reason xD


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2009)

Jotun said:


> I was laughing at my bro and the guild fail at Ony. There was server lag, but healers were dying to breaths for some reason xD



there is no excuse for people to die at deep breath

you can see where onyxia is ... all you have to do is run away from her ....


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 24, 2009)

Muk said:


> so onyxia is now a challenge for lvl 80's or should be



Challenge would be stretching it, but it's very similar to the level 60 raid I remember.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 24, 2009)

Finally got myself some T9 drops last night <3.

Haven't tried 25man yet, but Onyxia10 was pretty easy.


----------



## Muk (Sep 24, 2009)

well we downed onyxia on our 2nd or 3rd try 

and guess what 

*Gleaming Quel'Serrar* dropped  

have it on my warrior tank now


----------



## Jotun (Sep 24, 2009)

Ya for some reason people thought standing under her was the best solution, which wasn't the case obviously.


----------



## Muk (Sep 24, 2009)

melee dps are suppose to attack the big add as well as the whelps not onyxia

leave dpsing to the ranged classes


----------



## Mori` (Sep 25, 2009)

*is a shiny wow nub*


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 25, 2009)

Greetings shiny WoW nub! Tell us your stats, server, level, class, all that groovy jive!
--

As for my own development in WoW, I got both of the brewfest mounts.  As an alliance, I am loving the kodo, it looks like it is going so fast on the stubby little legs. My guild is still hemorrhaging people but we took down Ony10. I still haven't gotten anything from the new VoA boss /gumble.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 25, 2009)

Ah dammit, the caster helmet dropped in Ony25 but another mage rolled higher than me. /wrist


----------



## Muk (Sep 25, 2009)

nothing dropped for my priest in ony 25


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 25, 2009)

We'll get lucky eventually. <3

Although I did get a new staff and bracers from ToTC10 today.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 26, 2009)

Moridin said:


> *is a shiny wow nub*



Just remember to roll a paladin and lol your way to 80 and once you hit 80 get some gear and lol some more.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 28, 2009)

anything new with the new onyxia? I havent been in touch with wow for 3 months


----------



## Innocence (Sep 28, 2009)

Can't wait to roll a goblin rouge


----------



## Horrid Crow (Oct 1, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> As for my own development in WoW, I got both of the brewfest mounts.



I've been trying to get the brewfest ram everyday since brewfest started but no luck yet. I'm always fail at rolling. Same goes for the bronze dragon from Stratholme... I lose all the time. 

That said, my gear is coming along very nice and I'm starting raiding again next week. Looking forward to it after a 2 year break from WoW.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 1, 2009)

IMPOSSIBLE!!??!??!?! A FIX TO VANISH!?!?!? BLIZZARD HAS BECOME SANE


----------



## Muk (Oct 1, 2009)

why is it that old school head design are sooooo much better than whatever is in TOC 

i just got the head gear for my priest today and it looks sooooo awesome compared to the crap in TOC


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 1, 2009)

T9 level stuff for horde looks awesome for locks I would say the best ones are

t5>t9>t6

but thats just me 

dinged 80 very recently on my dk but for some reason very apprehensive to go to hcs T_T ( even though I've done em all on my lock )


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 1, 2009)

Muk said:


> why is it that old school head design are sooooo much better than whatever is in TOC
> 
> i just got the head gear for my priest today and it looks sooooo awesome compared to the crap in TOC



The transcendence head piece?  Meh.  I think priest gear was at it's best in Burning Crusade as far as looks go.


----------



## Innocence (Oct 1, 2009)

Damn, freaking old account of mine is lost in the abyss
Since it's banned because a hacker hacked it, and I'm not the original owner so I can't recover it
80 troll shaman, epic healer


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 1, 2009)

BLOODFANG > ALL


----------



## Horrid Crow (Oct 2, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> IMPOSSIBLE!!??!??!?! A FIX TO VANISH!?!?!? BLIZZARD HAS BECOME SANE



Not quite yet. Blink still needs some fixing, even though it seems improved after latest patch. 



Dr.Douchebag said:


> T9 level stuff for horde looks awesome for locks I would say the best ones are
> 
> t5>t9>t6
> 
> ...



I had the t5 head piece, man that's still the most badass looking headpiece in all of WoW. 
Got it on my first run in Tempest Keep. 



Muk said:


> why is it that old school head design are sooooo much better than whatever is in TOC
> 
> i just got the head gear for my priest today and it looks sooooo awesome compared to the crap in TOC



This helm is from ToC:



Imo it looks pretty awesum.


----------



## Muk (Oct 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









that's how she looks currently xD

i still need better shoulders, but i like the looks of her shoulders xD


----------



## Migooki (Oct 2, 2009)

Can someone link me the MMOC T9 set?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 2, 2009)

err which set?


----------



## Migooki (Oct 2, 2009)

All of them of course.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Stumpy (Oct 2, 2009)

Muk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep the shoulders.  T7 Priest is hot shit.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Oct 2, 2009)

Fuck yea! 



Finally lol.  luckily I was the only one needing for the first time. 
Byakuya your Mage looks badass man.


----------



## Muk (Oct 2, 2009)

lol it was loading so slowly ....

and then i saw the wings and i was like wtf that isn't the onyxia mount is it 

and then i saw the color and i was ohh its just a bronze drake


----------



## Horrid Crow (Oct 2, 2009)

Haha. :rofl
Yea, sorry.  I'm a fresh level 80 and never had a drake before.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 2, 2009)

gladiator netherdrake still beats all XD which i had gotten one during S2


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 2, 2009)

God I love T8 but T9 looks like garbage. Anyway 2 more achievements and I get a proto woot!


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 6, 2009)

What class/faction are you? I like the alliance t9 plate stuff myself. Really I thought most of the T9 sets looked pretty good...


----------



## Muk (Oct 6, 2009)

they all look the same, nothing is different at all except for the coloring

that's just b.s. from blizzard

i'd prefer getting things from onyxia than from t9


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 6, 2009)

I like the horde and alliance uniqueness though. There is always 1 in 4 raids, it seems like, that's almost a side raid and it has sets where the gear looks the same for all plate, etc. AQ40, with it's weird pvp gear, then Sunwell because blizzard needed to keep people occupied longer for WotLK to come out, now ToC is the latest one.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 6, 2009)

OMG!!! icecrown citadel is coming out XD makes me want to go back to wow!!!


----------



## Horrid Crow (Oct 7, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> What class/faction are you? I like the alliance t9 plate stuff myself. Really I thought most of the T9 sets looked pretty good...



Mage, Priest and Warlock looked exactly the seem with a different paintjob. :/
Dissapointed.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 8, 2009)

Vis Maior quitting hard core raiding D:

They always had the coolest shit on Bonechewer.

Edit: 

Warrior T10 looks way better than anything else. Wtf is that rogue shit? Voldo cosplay? I'm just amazed at how epic Warrior T10 is compared to the other shit.


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 8, 2009)

Even though I won't be rolling a warrior or a rogue(again lol), the change to their starting equipment is really nice.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 8, 2009)

The rogue T10 looks retarded, when I saw it, it made my head spin


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 8, 2009)

Maaaan T10 looks sweet.  Rogue looks sweet you guys are crazy.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2009)

The Rogue one looks like Scarecrow meets Cyborg Ninja. AKA bad ass.


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2009)

hmm i like how the warrior looks


----------



## Jotun (Oct 9, 2009)

Warrior T10 is the essence of WotLK imo, all it's missing is the Frostmourne that you'll never get.


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Warrior T10 is the essence of WotLK imo, all it's missing is the Frostmourne that you'll never get.



don't you get an axe instead?

wonder what it looks like

they should allow plate people to wear the lich king armor and helmet


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 9, 2009)

lol@ druid helm

hunter helm looks like anu'barak

warrior looks pretty awesome

where is lock T10? :<


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2009)

i want lich king armor 

why won't they allow the players go down the evil path and become the enemy of the world 

damn those programmers, they should allow a 3rd faction, where players join the burning legion or something


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 12, 2009)

Since my guild is sputtering and dying I play my warrior less and started play my priest lately. She's almost 51 now. It is a lot of fun although I am awful healing myself in battlegrounds. I even joined a guild on her called Anime Lovers Unite. xD It is strange because the guild only has a handful of active people but they are really talkative while my guild on my main of 200+ is almost silent.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 12, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Maaaan T10 looks sweet.  Rogue looks sweet you guys are crazy.


That shit on Male humans make it look like their head is too small.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 12, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> That shit on Male humans make it look like their head is too small.


Good thing I don't play a filthy human.  Death to thethethe living, bro.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 13, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Good thing I don't play a filthy human.  Death to thethethe living, bro.



I'm a BE so I'm safe since Syl has wet dreams about us.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 13, 2009)

Rogues who don't like the Geist helm can just turn it off, and it'll look like a pretty standard set. I want to see what they do for shamans and paladins. I'm still waiting for blizzard to make a helm I actually like for my paladin.


----------



## Muk (Oct 15, 2009)

damn it i want the ony helmet for my warrior


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 16, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Good thing I don't play a filthy human.  Death to thethethe living, bro.



The Naaru shal smite your wicked kind!
GLORY TO THE ALLIANCE


...


*ahem*

Anyway, I'm leveling a Warlock atm, and I must say that Destruction is quite fun. And it's not even THAT taxing on mana, just have to use Life Tap wisely.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 17, 2009)

Mage and Warlock T10 are out on mmochamp and are also very hot.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 19, 2009)

All the t10 sets so far, other than the warrior one, are modeled after minions of the Lich King-

DKs are DKs
Druids are felplaguebeastthings
Mages are those Vampire BE guys
Warlocks are Lich
Rogues are Gheists
Hunters are Crypt Lords 

I'd bet anything priests will be Val'kyr, but I wonder what they'll do with the shaman and paladin sets.


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 19, 2009)

A blue post on the forums makes me believe Arthas will be saved/redeemed in ICC.

3.3 is looking decent so far. Can't wait to see what they do with the new priest t10.


----------



## Muk (Oct 19, 2009)

got link to what the blue poster said?


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 19, 2009)

Still searching for the thread. The blue had alot of odd words about how we could connect to Arthas easier then Deathwing, and how he fell into what he is by trying to do the right thing.

The whole thing seemed to hint at some sort of Arthas redemption. Wether it still results in his death or not, I'm not sure.

Guess we'll find out soon. If I find the thread again i'll link it.


----------



## Muk (Oct 19, 2009)

bahhh redemption is a stupid theme and shouldn't be allowed for arthas. i want him dead, permanently


----------



## valerian (Oct 20, 2009)

Will I need to get Wotlk to play Cataclysm?


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 20, 2009)

^ To play the new races and such, yeah.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 20, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Will I need to get Wotlk to play Cataclysm?


That's actually an interesting question.  The easy way to do it would to simply require each previous expansion to access the new shit, but seeing that Goblins, Worgens, and revamped Azeroth have nothing to do the content in WotLK it wouldn't make complete sense to require it.

You have all the time in the world to catch up on expansions though, so you would be better off just getting Lich King anyways.


----------



## valerian (Oct 20, 2009)

Well I'll just get the Burning Crusade for now (Again...), and I'll just wait and see what Blizzard does.


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 20, 2009)

I hear spriest are really blowing up the PTR. I'm gonna have to get on tonight and check this out. Hope they don't nerf it!


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 20, 2009)

Fuck yes!  I want to see other colors, but that is pretty sweet as far as priest sets go.  Shoulders are kinda similar to Prophecy (T1).


----------



## Muk (Oct 21, 2009)

OMG i finally beat hodir last night 

i never finished Ulda and never got passed the 4 guardians so when we finally beat hodir last night it was awesome


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 21, 2009)

^ Gratz man.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 21, 2009)

Gratz dawg.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm hoping Cataclysm will be a stand-alone expansion.


----------



## Muk (Oct 21, 2009)

stand alone? i think its going on as wotlk type expansion pack

i saw it at gamestop for preorder ....


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 21, 2009)

Considering the immense restructuring going on with the entirety of Azeroth, having to have the original game installed seems like nonsense.


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 21, 2009)

It's just 40 bucks, so I don't care that much. If I had just picked up the game and I had to buy all 4 packs at once it'd suck, though.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 21, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Considering the immense restructuring going on with the entirety of Azeroth, having to have the original game installed seems like nonsense.


Eh, its not like EVERY single old world zone is getting completely revamped or anything.  We are going to be able to fly everywhere, but Blizzard has said from the beginning that some of the zones may see very few changes.

There's also the old dungeons that will go untouched except for VC and SFK.  I don't think a standalone expansion would make much sense at all.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 22, 2009)

Well I'm back to WoW.
Didn't take me long.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 22, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Fuck yes!  I want to see other colors, but that is pretty sweet as far as priest sets go.  Shoulders are kinda similar to Prophecy (T1).



You can see another color on wowhead


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't really care for the new priest tier.


----------



## Hana (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm waiting on the tier 10 shaman. They murdered me with the crappy boat shoulders of doom. I want something awesome!!!!


----------



## Migooki (Oct 25, 2009)

T10? I thought T9 was recent?


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 25, 2009)

T9 came with patch 3.2 which is the currently where the live servers are.  Just recently Blizzard has put content from patch 3.3 up on the test realms which is where the T10 info is coming from.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 27, 2009)

Kalu’ak Fishing Derby makes me really excited as fishing is one of my passions in WoW. I do also do like the design of Rotface/Festergut in Icecrown Citadel. Like I'll never see the 25man content.  I still haven't done ToC 10man/25man. Some of the teir 10 stuff really makes me giggle though. Like the rogue stinky helm.


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 27, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Kalu’ak Fishing Derby makes me really excited as fishing is one of my passions in WoW.



The boots they have as a reward look pretty badass. Port to BB? Yes plz.


----------



## Uzumaki (Oct 27, 2009)

Hana said:


> I'm waiting on the tier 10 shaman. They murdered me with the crappy boat shoulders of doom. I want something awesome!!!!



I like all the shaman tiers... Heck ,It's the only reason I'm leveling my Shaman alt 

And Fishing contest with an BoA ring? Yes please


----------



## Muk (Oct 27, 2009)

woot Yogg in 10m was beat tonight 

finally i killed him at least once


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 27, 2009)

Gratz, Muk.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

Blizzard is out of their god damn minds with that Sacred Shield change. Yes, please, just completely kill off a spec that's slightly underpowered in arenas. Great plan. At least they're finally doing something about WotF.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 28, 2009)

I heard pallies are getting a nerf, what is the nerf exactly? 

Warlock conflagarate is also getting a nerf


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 28, 2009)

WotF nerf. WOOT!


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I heard pallies are getting a nerf, what is the nerf exactly?
> 
> Warlock conflagarate is also getting a nerf



basically making sacred shield worthless if you aren't holy, which ret paladins absolutely rely completely on in arenas. It's an incredibly stupid change.


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm edging closer to master of IoC. About 25 wins to go.

It's a major pain on my battlegroup. I've had about 200+ games, and I've only won about 74-75.


----------



## Xyloxi (Oct 28, 2009)

Race change, finally! I'll be able to be a Worgen drood instead of being condemned to being a Night elf.


----------



## valerian (Oct 28, 2009)

Lol at some of the people crying about the Worgen racial mount, and the fact they have a human form too.


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2009)

what's the worgen mount like? i haven't looked around


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 29, 2009)

Muk said:


> what's the worgen mount like? i haven't looked around



You ride people.
60% Mount is a fat person.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2009)

It's like a bear-pig-worgen or something.

I dunno. It's not like it's _that_ hard to farm rep. Just AV and do the low-level quests.


----------



## Uzumaki (Oct 29, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> basically making sacred shield worthless if you aren't holy, which ret paladins absolutely rely completely on in arenas. It's an incredibly stupid change.




Because taking 500 less damage every 6 seconds are going to save you with the current amount of damage, right?  (or 5k less damage/minute, depening on how you want to see it... Which most players do with a Global atm)


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2009)

err yeah if people do 10k crit those 500dmg isn't worth much of a reduction ....


----------



## valerian (Oct 29, 2009)

Muk said:


> what's the worgen mount like? i haven't looked around





Looks pretty badass imo, reminds me of the Wargs from Lord of the rings.


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2009)

that looks pretty neat for a worg mount


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 29, 2009)

Muk said:


> err yeah if people do 10k crit those 500dmg isn't worth much of a reduction ....



Unless you have pain suppression.
Lol jkjk.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 29, 2009)

Quin Lana'thel of Icecrown Citadel looks beautiful. She makes me think of a gargoyle. As for the new information about the changes to the dungeon system, I love it. Instance Teleporting? Smarter Group Matching? Pug pet? Yessss. I am going to do sooo many Random dungeons for more emblems of triumph.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 30, 2009)

Guys when is the patch coming out


----------



## Muk (Oct 30, 2009)

by the end of the year i think

they barely started raid testing the 2nd tier of bosses


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah around December probably.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 30, 2009)

*theres a WoW thread  and i didnt know ?! 

hey Nicky  play  ? 
*


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 30, 2009)

You know now!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 30, 2009)

*yes i saw it now  *


----------



## Muk (Oct 30, 2009)

welcome aboard i guess


----------



## Velvet (Oct 30, 2009)

*thank you 

 you play ?
*


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes we play?^


----------



## Velvet (Oct 30, 2009)

*name ,class and server please*


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 30, 2009)

lol was doing Toc10 and a kobold from the first boss was bugged and just stood there doing nothing , then when the the floor was broken he fell down with the rest of the raid , some bugs are just too funny.


----------



## Fabulous (Oct 31, 2009)

Is there anybody that plays in Outland-EU Alliance side?


----------



## Starrk (Oct 31, 2009)

Medũsa said:


> *name ,class and server please*



Name: Starkengard
Race/Class: Blood Elf Paladin
Server: Bladefist

I need to make someone on a PvP realm.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 31, 2009)

> Name: Starkengard
> Race/Class: Blood Elf Paladin
> Server: Bladefist
> 
> I need to make someone on a PvP realm.


*OMG STARKY YOU PLAY WOW ?! pek get your ass on msn 


Name:Amiritte
Race/Class: night elf druid lvl 60
Server: farstriders
*


----------



## Starrk (Oct 31, 2009)

I need to get WotLK. My Pally's 70.

Though I have to wait until I get more money.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 31, 2009)

*play with me sometime starku <3*


----------



## Starrk (Oct 31, 2009)

Farstriders, you say?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 31, 2009)

*yush     :3*


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 31, 2009)

WoW is pretty boring for me now. I play it on and off, right now I'm in an off period. 

Got two 80s, Pally and Shammy, and two other chars in Northrend, 70 Hunter, and a 73 Death Knight. Rest of my chars are 40-60ish.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 31, 2009)

*i dont think havin that many toons is fun ^^ i love my main so much that when i make a new one i get it only to lvl 5 and delete it since i dont play it anymore hehe

*


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 31, 2009)

I've had my account since Nov 2005. Over the years I've made a... few alts...

Level 80 Orc Shaman
Level 80 Blood Elf Paladin
Level 73 Orc Death Knight
Level 70 Blood Elf Hunter
Level 60 Orc Warlock
Level 52 Orc Warrior
Level 44 Troll Priest
Level 29 Orc Rogue
Level 23 Tauren Druid

are all my chars, all on the same server, the Hunter used to be a Night elf, but I faction changed it to Horde, as I don't play alliance anymore. I only played it in vanilla for ZG/AQ20/MC/ONY raids at 60. When TBC came out, I got it to 70, then quit for a few months, then rolled my Shaman.

Mage is the only class I don't have atm, I'm waiting for the next expansion, so I can make a Goblin Mage.


----------



## Uzumaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Play more orc warrior :3

It's probably the greatest toon you can ever get to 80


----------



## Fabulous (Nov 1, 2009)

It actually depends on if you're doing PvE or PvP. Taurens have stamina bonus wich makes them best tanks in PvE. If you're doing PvP you should stick with Orc ( stun resist  ).


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 1, 2009)

Day of the Dead time.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2009)

*i wanna try troll warrior *


----------



## Uzumaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Fabulous said:


> It actually depends on if you're doing PvE or PvP. Taurens have stamina bonus wich makes them best tanks in PvE. If you're doing PvP you should stick with Orc ( stun resist  ).



the stamina bonus is minimalistic and as of the fact that some of the best tanking weapons are axes, orcs get a great bonus to expertise. more free expertise = less expertise gems = more stamina 

In the end it evens things out.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2009)

*i like how orcs use axes pek*


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 1, 2009)

Currently I'm working on leveling my Death Knight when I do play. I also really wanna play my Hunter at 80, because that was my vanilla class.

I wanna see how I do with Hunters, now that they've completely changed since vanilla.


----------



## Uzumaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Im kind of jealous you're able to play so many toons, I hate playing anything else then my warrior. 

The closest I got to a second level 80 was my 72DK. Which I deleted


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2009)

*you deleted a lvl 72 dk ._.' why ?!?!?!?*


----------



## Uzumaki (Nov 1, 2009)

he was an orc, and in the middle of it all I decided I wanted a white furred Tauren instead.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2009)

*._. ... you deleted lvl 72 dk ... *dies**


----------



## Uzumaki (Nov 1, 2009)

so you never deleted a dk? 

I mean, we all must have deleted a high level character sometime. 

right?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2009)

> so you never deleted a dk?
> 
> I mean, we all must have deleted a high level character sometime.
> 
> right?



*eh i couldnt make one cuz i dont have Lich King  *


----------



## Uzumaki (Nov 1, 2009)

That's too bad  

Northrend was the most fun place to level in since I leveled in Vanilla.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2009)

*eh i guess so hehe*


----------



## Fabulous (Nov 1, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> the stamina bonus is minimalistic and as of the fact that some of the best tanking weapons are axes, orcs get a great bonus to expertise. more free expertise = less expertise gems = more stamina
> 
> In the end it evens things out.



I m not trying to contradict your post, but could you enlighten me why are there zero Orc Protection Warriors in Ensidia?


----------



## Uzumaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Fabulous said:


> I m not trying to contradict your post, but could you enlighten me why are there zero Orc Protection Warriors in Ensidia?



5% more base health isn't much. It's roughly 500 hp on max level. If you do the math that's almost nothing in EH, And It pretty much evens out. because whenever I get a nice tanking axe I can put more points into stamina. But when Expertise comes with the gear anyway, Taurens get that 500 more hp. 

And why would a guild, who wants to minimax everything, put orcs on tanking when they got the best (pretty much) PvE DPS racials in game?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 1, 2009)

So, I've decided to play more WoW. I had the plate Heirloom shoulders, now I got the plate heirloom chest.

Faster leveling for my DK and Warrior now. pek


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 2, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> so you never deleted a dk?
> 
> I mean, we all must have deleted a high level character sometime.
> 
> right?



...no, why would you? unless you're out of room on the char select screen. even if you dont want to play the char anymore you can make it your herbing bitch.


----------



## Muk (Nov 2, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> So, I've decided to play more WoW. I had the plate Heirloom shoulders, now I got the plate heirloom chest.
> 
> Faster leveling for my DK and Warrior now. pek



i hate playing cloth/casters, somehow the heirlooms  (trinket/staff/shoulders) don't do anything for to speed up the killing process

i find using melee/tanks easiest to level up xD


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2009)

*ok  what kind of armor should i search for a druid lvl 60 , balance and where is a good place to get it 

srsly im a real noob ._. been playing for only 4 months

*


----------



## Muk (Nov 2, 2009)

do you have any expansion packs?

if so continue leveling up in the outlands and then northrend if you have it

as far as equipment is concerned as a balance druid

spell power, int, crit, hit those are the stats you are looking for

so you go either with cloth or leather items that include these stats


----------



## Starrk (Nov 2, 2009)

Uzumaki said:


> so you never deleted a dk?
> 
> I mean, we all must have deleted a high level character sometime.
> 
> right?



The highest leveled character I deleted was an Orc Warrior at 17.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2009)

> do you have any expansion packs?
> 
> if so continue leveling up in the outlands and then northrend if you have it
> 
> ...



*well i hope to buy BC before my b-day since im on trial for now >.> wanet to get my druid to outlands to get a mount


*


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 2, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Day of the Dead time.


I really wish there was more to the event than just the one achievement and a pet that doesn't even really count as a pet. I want to have my skeleton out forever, not just for the two days. D:!


My-HiME said:


> WoW is pretty boring for me now. I play it on and off, right now I'm in an off period.
> 
> Got two 80s, Pally and Shammy, and two other chars in Northrend, 70 Hunter, and a 73 Death Knight. Rest of my chars are 40-60ish.


So many people in my guild have alts that they managed to get to 80. I'm just about the only person I know who has had an account since release yet has only one 80. It was silly during the Halloween event when I would group with people who would keep bringing in strings of alts. Still no headless horseman mount though, the evil man.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2009)

*woaahh the headless horseman  ._. i went with a group of 80`s  got a broom heheheh*


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 2, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *ok  what kind of armor should i search for a druid lvl 60 , balance and where is a good place to get it
> 
> srsly im a real noob ._. been playing for only 4 months
> 
> *



You can go to the WoW forums and to the druid sub forums, really helpful info there whenever i wanted to know something i usually went there at least they tell you the basics, stat prio, rotation etc


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2009)

*i see  thank you ^^*


----------



## Hana (Nov 2, 2009)

Well today I finally worked up the courage (and gold) to powerlevel enchanting from 1 to 450. Safe to say it was a roller coaster nightmare. Sometimes it was a cheap mat then sometimes is was hella expensive (I'M TALKING TO YOU ARCANE DUST!!!!!!). Overall it wasn't as bad as powerleveling Jewelcrafting but worse than Alchemy.

Don't be like me and level your professions after you hit 80. >_<


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 2, 2009)

WoW: Cataclysm will reset everyone's character to even the playing field.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hana said:


> Well today I finally worked up the courage (and gold) to powerlevel enchanting from 1 to 450. Safe to say it was a roller coaster nightmare. Sometimes it was a cheap mat then sometimes is was hella expensive (I'M TALKING TO YOU ARCANE DUST!!!!!!). Overall it wasn't as bad as powerleveling Jewelcrafting but worse than Alchemy.
> 
> Don't be like me and level your professions after you hit 80. >_<



I powerleveled JCing recently, I didn't think it was that bad. But I mined all the ore I needed, so I only spent around 300g on it.


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2009)

Hana said:


> Well today I finally worked up the courage (and gold) to powerlevel enchanting from 1 to 450. Safe to say it was a roller coaster nightmare. Sometimes it was a cheap mat then sometimes is was hella expensive (I'M TALKING TO YOU ARCANE DUST!!!!!!). Overall it wasn't as bad as powerleveling Jewelcrafting but worse than Alchemy.
> 
> Don't be like me and level your professions after you hit 80. >_<



um .... there is an easier way to power level enchanting 

shout in the trade for free enchanting

it works. you know the last 50 points i didn't have the gold for it and i just sad all day in trade in IF and shouted for free trade

saved me all the gold, did other people a good service 

and since then i am at 450 and now i can charge them gold for the service


----------



## Velvet (Nov 4, 2009)

*......thats a great idea  and i wondered why they always shout ^^'*


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2009)

besides it is cheaper than buy scrolls


----------



## Velvet (Nov 4, 2009)

*yeah true .. '>.>   -spends too much time at the AH-*


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2009)

wohoooo

beat the molten core a few hours ago 

ragnaros was awesome


----------



## Migooki (Nov 5, 2009)

Fuck, I want to play some WoW again.

Think I'm gonna start on a private server since buying it is a waste as I always get bored after a few days.


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 6, 2009)

im 1 year sober from wow  still think about it from time to time though. arena with clan was fun times


----------



## Xion (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking for Horde friendsies on Magtheridon (USA). 

Add "Solion" if you exist.

We'll get a group and do AQ40.


----------



## MueTai (Nov 6, 2009)

leetlegit said:


> im 1 year sober from wow  still think about it from time to time though. arena with clan was fun times



Same here man.  It seriously _is_ like crack.  I realized that it was fucking up my social life and canceled my retail account in '05, then went on a private server stint in '08 until I got bored after like 8 months.  And yet here I am again, thinking about all those fun times I had PvPing with my friends...

I have to pinch myself every time I think about it or else I might really reinstall it one day.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2009)

Reading WoW.com's columns on mages always makes me want to play... but then I remember the bore that it was leveling from 20-45, and I'm cured of that. Never going back to WoW, that's for sure.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Cataclysm is coming to remedy that exact issue ;3  You should give it a try then ;3;3;3;3;3


----------



## Starrk (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm not rolling Worgen 

I don't care how cool they seem, I'm strictly non-Alliance.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2009)

*but staaaaaaaaaark *


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 8, 2009)

I swear to god if another mother fucker yells for heroism one more time ima kill a baby.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2009)

*sorry if i sound noobish >.< but....heroism ?


you mean heroic dungeons ? :3
*


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 8, 2009)

Heroism is a shammy spell. Increases their party/raid's haste.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2009)

*oooohh i seeeeee *


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 8, 2009)

It's bloodlust dammit! If they faction change at least get the spell name's right


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 9, 2009)

Speaking of shammys, their t10 looks amazing.


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2009)

why is it that the priests always get the short end of the stick when it comes to gear design?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 9, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Heroism is a shammy spell. Increases their party/raid's haste.



The spell's proper name is Bloodlust, thank you very much.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 9, 2009)

Who won the MLG Anaheim tournament for WoW?


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 9, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> The spell's proper name is Bloodlust, thank you very much.



I play Alliance, Heroism is what i'm use to.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 9, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> I play Alliance, Heroism is what i'm use to.



I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 9, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> I feel sorry for you.



It's not that bad of a faction. 

Well, except for the Alliance on my server...


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2009)

never played horde  

didn't realize bloodlust and heroism were the 'same' spell


----------



## Ulquiorra (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm torn about the damn Shammy T10.  

I do not care for the helm one bit, but I do appreciate the overall appearance.  Feels like T6, except rounder.

Look at me, fantasizing about T10 when I still have a piece of T9 to pick up...


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 10, 2009)

I wonder if those shoulders have an animation, or if that ghostly animal was just added to make the picture look cooler.

Either way I bet trolls will look badass in them.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 10, 2009)

I likes the Rogue, Warlock, and Paladin sets.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2009)

*stark you promised to play with me *


----------



## Starrk (Nov 10, 2009)

I did.

Not used to RP realms though.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2009)

*whats the diff between rp and pvp realms *


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 10, 2009)

RP: Can go anywhere without being killed by the opposing faction. Plus, RP...

PvP: Unless you're in your faction's zone you can be raped at any time. Plus, no RP...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2009)

* i see

*


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 10, 2009)

RP servers have 'rules' about RPing, basicly you have to be in character, and such, but it ends up being little groups, or guilds that actually RP. I play on Kirin Tor, an RP server. Don't think I've ever RP'd outside of RPing getting drunk and passing out randomly this one time.

Plus, if you have a non-RP name, people generally report you and you have to change it.


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah i rolled a dk on an pvp-rp server

i don't see people trying to rp on them


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 10, 2009)

I think RP in WoW died awhile back.


----------



## Cerise (Nov 10, 2009)

About shaman t10...I love the shammy shoulder animations! So reminiscent of warlock tier 6!  Not too fond of the whole shuveltusk-looking helm though. 



Muk said:


> why is it that the priests always get the short end of the stick when it comes to gear design?



I wouldn't say that. They had amazing sets in the past, specifically t5 and t6. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks even better with the glow..



I'm not too fond of t8-t9, but really liked 7 and 10 doesn't seem too bad.
That being said, I think the general design quality has gone down since then.


----------



## Xion (Nov 10, 2009)

So what realms and sides does everyone play on? Don't feel like searching 200+ pages for outdated info. 

Maybe I'll roll on that sever too.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 10, 2009)

I play on The Forgotten Coast. You do _not_ want to play there. 

On another note, I finally got Master of IoC! Glad to be done with that bg.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2009)

*im on farstriders /alli /
*


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 13, 2009)

I play on Horde side Kirin Tor.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 13, 2009)

Leraine EU Kazzak Blood Elf Paladin!
Going for Glad this season  (barely lost it for like 10 points last one )
i guess nobody in here is playing EU servers :S


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 13, 2009)

My bro sold his account with his decked out orc warrior to a website for $300.  He was the single most geared tank on his server at the time of the sale.  The website then put this account on sale for $1100.  It sold in less than 24 hours.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 13, 2009)

a very good site for pvp lovers with pvp streams XD


----------



## Velvet (Nov 13, 2009)

*cool site *


----------



## Coldbid (Nov 14, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> My bro sold his account with his decked out orc warrior to a website for $300.  He was the single most geared tank on his server at the time of the sale.  The website then put this account on sale for $1100.  It sold in less than 24 hours.




holy shit, people are so retarded buying crap like that. wow


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 14, 2009)

You'd be surprised. People go crazy over GMs/HWs and Gladiator titles. They can go for quite alot.

Maybe not 1100, though.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 15, 2009)

I just changed to a new guild yesterday and it feels like the end of an era to me. My previous guild was sort of one I've been with since release. It was a merger of my original guild with another. But since a lot of the core members ran off to Aion people kept leaving and I got bored talking to myself. It just makes me think of that fresh new feeling I'll never get with WoW again. I'm probably finally getting bored, possibly will take a break before the expansion.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 15, 2009)

I regularly get bored with the game, and then have the urge to powerplay that game for so long.

I got to catch up my Paladin's tank and ret gear now. 

Finally bought an item with my Triumph Emblems, the tanking Libram.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Nov 15, 2009)

I try to play sparingly, about 2 times a week for 2-3 hours each time. Mostly just for some raids. Here's my armory.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2009)

*i play wow every 2-3 days pek taking small breaks so i dont get bored

*
*Spoiler*: _click ! <3_ 



* <--- imma beast

 <-- what`s the difference

 <-- pwnage like us

 <-- fun to be a hunter

 <-- honor kills

 <-- laggin like that*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 15, 2009)

(lol)
  ( epic)
 ( double epic)


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2009)

*our of boredom i drew a mage/warlock armor set  anyone wanna see ?*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *our of boredom i drew a mage/warlock armor set  anyone wanna see ?*


In b4 it becomes tier 11 
show it to us!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2009)

*


 the quik sketch pek will color soon

*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 15, 2009)

It looks more like Mage set for Blood Elf female 
Very nice drawing!!now gief us the colored version.
Ohh some of my toons armory links

and


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2009)

* i`ll get it colored probably this week

oh oh ! a friend of mine has a bow and its name is orange  is it like super rare ? 
*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 15, 2009)

Never heard of Bow named Orange 
 Here some lulz Pic


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2009)

*ahaha :rolf


no nooo the name of the bow is in orange 
*


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 15, 2009)

That means its a legendary. Outdated, though.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2009)

*its so freaking cool  *


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 15, 2009)

ohh the bow from  Kil jaeden ? sunwell XD


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2009)

*dunno  she said 25 people raid*


----------



## Sindri (Nov 15, 2009)

Coldbid said:


> holy shit, people are so retarded buying crap like that. wow



People with lots of money tend to do stupid things with it.  That reminds me of a game i used to play before WoW, it was a korean grinder and on ebay there was the level 40 warrior weapon sold for ?1200+ the funny thing was the weapon wasn't even that rare nearly every 40+ warrior had or had atleast held one.

Anyway back on topic i'm getting abit burned out on WoW myself atm only thing that keeps me going is the few raids i do each week to gear my Shaman so i'll be ready for Icecrown.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2009)

*pffahahaha :rofl*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Dillinger (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Dillinger (Nov 16, 2009)

gone gone gone gone


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2009)

*oh gawd :rofl*


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 17, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Never heard of Bow named Orange
> Here some lulz Pic



If people still whine about fear then they officially fail at WoW.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 17, 2009)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> If people still whine about fear then they officially fail at WoW.


lol nobody is complaining about fear tbh  it break really quick atm.
they just show how much skill destro lock needs in order to kill someone!


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 17, 2009)

If anything it was to show how powerful cleanse is.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 17, 2009)

lol cleanse powerful....
In b4 affli locks start loling


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 17, 2009)

I hate UA.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 17, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> I hate UA.


as a paladin i must say that i agree 100% with you XD


----------



## Starrk (Nov 17, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> It looks more like Mage set for Blood Elf female
> Very nice drawing!!now gief us the colored version.
> Ohh some of my toons armory links
> 
> and



Here are my more important ones:


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 17, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> as a paladin i must say that i agree 100% with you XD



I play a spriest. 

Its like, dispel and get silenced then die. Or don't dispel, get loaded with dots, then die.

No medium.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 17, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> lol cleanse powerful....
> In b4 affli locks start loling



Lol.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2009)

colored it !


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 17, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> lol nobody is complaining about fear tbh  it break really quick atm.
> they just show how much skill destro lock needs in order to kill someone!



destro locks are glass cannons sure they hit really hard, but have very little defense, not to mention melee have cloak of shadows, anti magic shell, spell reflect etc.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 17, 2009)

WoW model viewer is pretty fun to mess around with.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 17, 2009)

Velvet said:


> colored it !


Nice coloring, i like it !


Zebrahead said:


> WoW model viewer is pretty fun to mess around with.


Beware to not using it on live or else... FEAR tha BANHAMMER!


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 17, 2009)

Nah I'm not using it for the game. Just making random character combinations out of boredom.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 17, 2009)

ohhh, that sounds fun ^^


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2009)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> destro locks are glass cannons



They're not exactly fire mages... destro locks are really really good in pvp right now, I don't think you can deny that. The nerf to conflag on the 3.3 ptr is probably a good thing, though really I think warriors are more blatantly overpowered.


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 19, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> They're not exactly fire mages... destro locks are really really good in pvp right now, I don't think you can deny that. The nerf to conflag on the 3.3 ptr is probably a good thing, though really I think warriors are more blatantly overpowered.



Nerf me NEVER!
I already got my 16k crit conflags nerfed after 2 days.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2009)

*im goin hunter right  

still wondering wich spec is good for PvP and lvling at the same timg 

goin beast mastery for now 
*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 19, 2009)

MM is doing insane damage and Surv is not bad aswell  
hunters are the best twinks for 10-19 and 20-29 ^^


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2009)

*hmmmmmmm so should i stay beast mastery ?*


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 20, 2009)

BM for surv, but you might want burst for PVP. Surv is best from 70 onward, I think.


...man, I will probably start playing again when Cataclysm hits. Negrow Droods get. >_>


----------



## Velvet (Nov 20, 2009)

*so imma stay with BM till 70 *


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 20, 2009)

OK, so I got Gleaming Quel'Serrar from 10man Onyxia last night. I absolutely love the look of the sword. Not to mention the bastard procs all the time, I've had the 10 sec proc refresh the duration at 7-8 secs remaining on multiple occasions.

All I need now is Quel'Delar once 3.3 hits, and I'll be able to wield both the Elven blades, ready to wtfpwn The Lich King


----------



## Velvet (Nov 20, 2009)

*can i get a screenshot of the sword *


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 20, 2009)

I took some screenshots of me with the sword... 





I haven't played for quite some time, just recently restarted in the last few weeks. If not, then last week, I dunno.

Most of my gear is a mix of 25man Naxx and Ulduar stuff, with some 10man stuff in there for good measure. But I can successfully tank in an Ony run, so whatev, I remember doing Ony at level 60 in Vanilla on my Hunter, I miss 40man ony raids. 

My best items are my Weapon and Libram, in regards to ilevel.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 20, 2009)

*blood elf...blood elf...blood elf   pek omgggg *dies from nosebleed**


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 20, 2009)

Male blood elf's are gay....only the Female ones deserve to be called Blood Elves!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 20, 2009)

*male blood elfs are the sexyest males in the whole game pek*


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 21, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *male blood elfs are the sexyest males in the whole game pek*



Especially mine, with his flowing long blonde hair.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 21, 2009)

Heh, I see pvp talk. I'm a fury warrior, I know I should pvp as arms, but I just don't like how Iwinbutton bladestorm is. Things that I usually have a really hard time killing in pvp include:

Prot warriors - extremely high survivability way outweighing whatever damage I would have against them.
Restoration druids - blast them trees with their amazing healing abilities. Their instaheals/hots make my interrupt nearly useless. 
Frost mages - I can slow them, but they can slow me more and blink away. I can escape it, they slow me again, I can intercept, get slowed again. This makes for a displeased warrior.

And since I see talk about warlocks/hunters, I don't have an extraordinarily hard time with them in any spec as far as I can tell. At least not to as great an extent as the three previously mentioned things.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Male blood elf's are gay....only the Female ones deserve to be called Blood Elves!


Only if they're on the elf-rag.


Velvet said:


> *male blood elfs are the sexyest males in the whole game pek*



Draenei, Dwarves and Trolls say 'hello'.

I fucking hate elves. All elves. I'd declare war on Darnassus if I could.

*RE:*PVP; The only thing you can really do as a hunter is kite a warrior. If they get up close, you're fucked cause the only interrupt you have is from Intimidation.

But mang, I want Cataclysm already. AWOOOOOOOOOOOO D:


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, thats what you get for playing BM


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2009)

I bet you play Pally.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Didn't I say I played a paladin? And a shaman.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

*how can you hate elfs !   you hate me ?! T.T*


----------



## Golbez (Nov 21, 2009)

I've been playing this game for a very long time, and with the advent of achievements, I finally got to set myself some goals in it.

Now I've gotten Loremaster, 3000 Quests completed and a whole bunch of other stuff.
One of the only things left to do is to Raid, but damn, it seems hard getting into one these days.

Also, the only good races are Tauren, Trolls, Space Goats and Dwarves.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

*troll girls are ok *


----------



## Golbez (Nov 21, 2009)

Troll Men be da smexiness, mon.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

*i still find blood elf the sexyest pek*


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Golbez said:


> One of the only things left to do is to Raid, but damn, it seems hard getting into one these days.



hard to join a raiding guild, I could see (no idea, i've been in the same one for years now). But there's always pugs for ToC10 and 25 going on, on normal of course. Some ToGC10 pugs too. I don't think its ever been this easy to do some raiding before.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, I'm all about pugs, since I hate raiding on a schedule.
I just wish I could defeat Malygos already and get my "Champion of the Frozen Wastes" title.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 21, 2009)

^ It was heroic occ that kept me from gettin that for the longest time. Finally got it a month ago.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 21, 2009)

Hah, Oculus was the last one I needed for completing the "Cleared all Lich King Heroics", good times. 
I kinda miss Obsidian Sanctum. Nobody ever goes there anymore, since you can get better items in ToC5 Normal and Heroic.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

*never done a heroic before   *


----------



## Golbez (Nov 21, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *never done a heroic before   *



What is this I don't even?!

Well, you should. It definately ain't as hard as it used to be back in Burning Crusade.
Actually it's piss easy, but douches appear ever so often these days, wanting you to do over 9000 damage per second.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

> What is this I don't even?!
> 
> Well, you should. It definately ain't as hard as it used to be back in Burning Crusade.
> Actually it's piss easy, but douches appear ever so often these days, wanting you to do over 9000 damage per second.



* well my guild master said im too low yet...only lvl 60 *


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 21, 2009)

You what's pretty annoying these days? Gearscore. 

I remember when we were doing 25 maly in our level 70 gear. Now you get kicked from heroics if you don't have Ulduar level+ gear.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 21, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * well my guild master said im too low yet...only lvl 60 *



Oh, then that makes sense. 



Zebrahead said:


> You what's pretty annoying these days? Gearscore.
> 
> I remember when we were doing 25 maly in our level 70 gear. Now you get kicked from heroics if you don't have Ulduar level+ gear.



The most ridicoulous thing is when they want "Epic" achievement for Naxx10.
Seriously, why would you wanna go there anyway, when all the gear you have is better?

Makes no sense, this does.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

> Oh, then that makes sense.



* i wanet to go too  *


----------



## Golbez (Nov 21, 2009)

Then you better start leveling up~
And if you cannot because of not having the expansion, then I'm afraid that I have nothing more to say.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

*....i couldnt find it in the stores....i have to wait till b-day pek*


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 21, 2009)

well the good news is that now that you're 60 the rest of the leveling is awesome. especially northrend. and heroics are very easy, they're not exciting. they're basically like any other 5 man you've done, but for level 80s. 

i've never seen anyone use gearscore to check heroics or naxx, just for ulduar or toc

edit: how could it not be in stores? check a best buy or something.

second edit: actually, if you go to  and click 'upgrade now' you should be able to pay for a DL of the expansions.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

> edit: how could it not be in stores? check a best buy or something.



*i hardly found the first part *


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 21, 2009)

well you can use that link, assuming your account is north american. and if not i'm sure you can find the same service for whatever region you're in.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

*thankies pek*


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2009)

I hate Elves because they're all a bunch of arrogant, pansy-ass ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who don't do shit in any universe they exist in.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

*you shouldnt blame the elfs =/ you should blame the people who play them

everyone is different
*


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 21, 2009)

It's not just the players behind them. They are pretty bogus in lore as well.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

*are not  well maybe blood elfs a lil bit...but still *


----------



## Golbez (Nov 21, 2009)

While the goblins are good at making little to medium sized explosions, the elves are good at destroying entire continents.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

*hooray for elfs *


----------



## Golbez (Nov 21, 2009)

Hooray for elves on fire.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

*heyyyyyyy *


----------



## Golbez (Nov 21, 2009)

Fiiine, I'll stop bullying those elves of yours..... For the next 5 posts.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

*i`ll give you a hug if you stop for 10 posts *


----------



## Golbez (Nov 21, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *i`ll give you a hug if you stop for 10 posts *



10 posts? Are you mad?! 
I do not know if I can keep myself away from the elf topic for so long, but I shall try.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2009)

Elves are shitty in nearly EVERY game and lore, with very few exceptions.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

*i`ll give you...2 hugs and chocolate cookies 

*


> Elves are shitty in nearly EVERY game and lore, with very few exceptions.



**


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2009)

They even suck in space. And then get curbstomped by pimp Space Marines.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

*why so much hate *


----------



## Golbez (Nov 21, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> They even suck in space. And then get curbstomped by pimp Space Marines.



If you're talking about the Eldar, then I'd say that they're actually my favorite.

But they became that before I actually saw how they looked underneath those helmets of theirs. 
I had no idea that they were elves when I started liking them.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 21, 2009)

We have Sylvanas, We have Silvermoon, We are the Immortal High Elves and our Paladins knows as.... *Blood Knight's*
Blood Elfs  BANZAI!!!
P.S i just wiped my guild on Anub Arak TOGC 25 cos i used bubble instead of HOP


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

*BANKAIII ! heyyy....i used to have a blood elf paladin...*


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 21, 2009)

The main issue with paladins is that they make even plate armor look very slender, especially female paladins and death knights.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

*everyone plays paladins now =.= its not fun to make  one anymore *


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 21, 2009)

Anyone remember when pallys use to get laughed at for being ret in bgs?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 21, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Anyone remember when pallys use to get laughed at for being ret in bgs?


Yeah... the lolret syndrome


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

*what about warlocks *


----------



## Golbez (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm confused. Didn't they call Retribution Paladins at the start of this expansion for Lolrets too, when they were (more) overpowered (than they are now)?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 21, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *what about warlocks *


nerfbats



Golbez said:


> I'm confused. Didn't they call Retribution Paladins at the start of this expansion for Lolrets too, when they were (more) overpowered (than they are now)?


Yeah they did, after few days thouhg they stopped calling lolrets cons they actually could 2 shot anyone XD


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Yeah... the lolret syndrome



Retardin lulz.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

> nerfbats



*lol hehe xD*


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *are not  well maybe blood elfs a lil bit...but still *



pfft night elves too. they fuck up constantly because of their arrogance.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

> pfft night elves too. they fuck up constantly because of their arrogance.



*no they dont.... -has a night elf-*


----------



## Golbez (Nov 21, 2009)

So you're telling me, that you like the way that douche Fandral thinks? -.-


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2009)

Fuck all Elves. Srsly. Not to mention that most of the people playing them are jacking off to 'em.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

* i play night elf cuz i cant use draenei or blood elfs...no blame me*


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2009)

...so buy BC? Srsly, it's like fifteen bucks.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

**cough* 30 =.=  and i would get it online butttt.....no job=no card 

+  cant find it anywhere in my stupid town
*


----------



## Golbez (Nov 21, 2009)

You should only play an Elf if you want to be a Druid or Priest. Everything else just doesn't work out. 

Dwarves, however, can work as everything.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

*mines a druid *


----------



## Golbez (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, then it's fine, since there's no other race that can play Druid on the alliance side... Yet.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

*pek soon night elf mages*


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2009)

Use PayPal?

WoW without BC and WotLK = fail


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

> Use PayPal?
> 
> WoW without BC and WotLK = fail



*i need to get a job first*


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2009)

Then get one.

Also, NE droods are all fail. Taurens are win. As will Worgen and Trolls be.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 21, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Use PayPal?
> 
> WoW without BC and WotLK = fail


ahem.... *looking back pre-bc days* 
No they are not!!!


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 21, 2009)

Originally my Paladin was a blood elf because I refuse to play Alliance, cause they're little bitches. 

But he's grown on me. The only other Blood Elf I have is my Hunter.

Everything other class I have that can be are Orcs. My Priest and Druid are my only other non-orcs, being a Troll and Tauren respectively.

Orc DK, Orc Shaman, Orc Warrior, Orc Rogue, Orc Warlock.... gonna make a Mage in Cataclysm, and make it a Goblin.

My Shaman is my only other 80.

OK, so today I spent all day on my Paladin leveling Herbalism and Inscription. Went from 210 Herbalism to 450. And went from like 120-something Inscription to 400 inscription.

And I like the lore in WoW for Elves. Once 3.3 hits, I will reclaim Quel'Delar and infuse it with my holy powah...and smite the Lich King xD


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 22, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> ahem.... *looking back pre-bc days*
> No they are not!!!



Yes, they are. =D


----------



## Migooki (Nov 22, 2009)

Last night I sort of missed WoW. D:


----------



## Golbez (Nov 22, 2009)

So today is the start of the Thanksgiving holiday and I already have every achievement except two. ~_~


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 22, 2009)

Is it? ahhhhh man, best start on that.

Finally got the ony pet today as well.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 22, 2009)

Heh, yeah, the Onyxian Whelpling even tries to do Deep Breath. I lol'ed when I saw that.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 22, 2009)

Tries to? XD

I was gonna buy the Pandaran Monk pet for my future Worgen Drood, but I don't have a creditcard. D:


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 22, 2009)

The monk is probably the coolest fucking pet you can get in WoW.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 22, 2009)

Li'l KT is fun as well. It freezes critters and laughs at people you killed in PVP.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 22, 2009)

Does it? That's awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 22, 2009)

Anyone wanna buy me one? >_> Pandaren, that is. On EU. 

<_<


----------



## Golbez (Nov 22, 2009)

Too bad they cost money. I'd prefer that you could get them normally ingame, even if it was from some kind of crazy achievement.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 22, 2009)

50% of the Pandaren goes to a good cause, though.


----------



## valerian (Nov 22, 2009)

Is this pet thing a one time thing?


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 22, 2009)

The ones you buy? I'm pretty sure they'll always be available. They started an online shop.

Probably the first to come of many pets, mounts and maybe gear.


----------



## valerian (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks.

I need to get this game again.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2009)

*does your wolpertinger linger *


----------



## Golbez (Nov 22, 2009)

No, but my little Nether Ray Fry sure looks up to his older version hanging around me.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2009)

*awwwwwwwwwwww  dont have one ?*

*mine lingers alot *


----------



## Golbez (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh, I do, but I run an addon which randomly summons any of my around 60 mini-pets at all times.

Otherwise I always forget to summon them.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2009)

*i never summon them x3 only collect lol*


----------



## Golbez (Nov 22, 2009)

Baaaww, then what's the use? 
Boring just collecting without ever having them outside.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2009)

* i like to use the white kitty*


----------



## Golbez (Nov 22, 2009)

Kittehs are boring. Bring out the Space Rays and the Spore Bats. 

...

I miss Outland.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2009)

*kittens are love !*


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 22, 2009)

I see you're putting model viewer to a good use.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2009)

> I see you're putting model viewer to a good use.



*pek i like it pek + making some vids right nowz*


----------



## Golbez (Nov 23, 2009)

My model viewer keeps bugging every time I've made something interesting.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

* that sux*


----------



## Golbez (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah, I make a complete replication of my Troll Hunter - My main, and then what follows is usually a bug and a shutdown, bleh...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

*did you try to reinstall it *


----------



## Golbez (Nov 23, 2009)

No, but I barely even use it anyway. 
I only got it in the first place because I wasn't playing WoW at that time (Didn't want to pay, bwahaha).


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

*i use it to make me sigs right now pek while trying to learn make vids with it too*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 23, 2009)

which version of model viewer your using ?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

*im 3.2.0   *


----------



## Golbez (Nov 23, 2009)

Looking at that gun that Draenei of yours is holding makes me miss Outland even more...

I want my Seven-Barrel Cannons back - even if they only shoot 1 shot at a time.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

*dont cry  cant you go and get one agen ?*


----------



## Golbez (Nov 23, 2009)

I think I still have one in my bank. Not sure though~

Better check it up.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

*i wanna get this gun for my hunter :3 but i dunno what lvl it is*


----------



## Golbez (Nov 23, 2009)

I think it's the same that I actually use. It's called a "True-Aim Long Rifle".
Quite easy to get at level 80, really.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

* awwww all the way to lvl 80

got msn ? 
*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 23, 2009)

Leveling these days is ridiculous easy.... im the only one that cant be arsed to level up more than 2 chars 
I r lazy


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

> Leveling these days is ridiculous easy.... im the only one that cant be arsed to level up more than 2 chars
> I r lazy



*thats not lazy  i delete my chars when i get them to lvl 5  cant lvl any other but my main...thats lazy*


----------



## Golbez (Nov 23, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * awwww all the way to lvl 80
> 
> got msn ?
> *



I do, but I prefer to spam this topic and massively increase my post count.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

> I do, but I prefer to spam this topic and massively increase my post count.



*can i has it pretty plz *


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2009)

-teabags Velvet-


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

> -teabags Velvet-



*huh ?      o.o*


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2009)

You like that, bitch?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

> You like that, bitch?



*no idea wachu talkin about *


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2009)

Teabagging you.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

> Teabagging you.



*whats that *


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2009)

A fine, fine art in online games, my child. Allow me to show you the way.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

> A fine, fine art in online games, my child. Allow me to show you the way.


*k sure *


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2009)

Just open your mouth and close your eyes...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

> Just open your mouth and close your eyes...



*uh no thanks *


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 23, 2009)

This thread is totally off-topic now. 

I will bring this back on topic...

Horde > Alliance.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

*             whats with the wars*


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2009)

...how long've you been playing WoW for again?


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 23, 2009)

Glad to see Kamil playing again.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2009)

Blizzard admitted to Arena being a mistake. xD


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't think arena itself was exactly a mistake. Having everything that concerns pvp rely on arena was the mistake.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

> ...how long've you been playing WoW for again?



*6 months *


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2009)

That explains it.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

> That explains it.



*i dont take the game seriously *


----------



## Golbez (Nov 23, 2009)

Ahh, arenas... I haven't been in one since the days of Burning Crusade.

I had a Druid main back then, and he was Exalted with the Timbermaw Faction.
Was quite fun summoning that little Furbolg in every match for some healing and lightning.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

*how you get that :3*


----------



## Golbez (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, you go to either Felwood or Winterspring - Kill off thousands of Deadwood Furbolg or Winterfall Furbolg, gather their Feathers or Necklaces and turn them in for reputation.
When you become Exalted, you get a nice little trinket that summons a Furbolg Ally for you for a few minutes.

But it isn't really worth it other than for the Lulz nowadays, seeing as it's a level 60 item all the way from Classic times.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

*awww cuteee pek i want one now*


----------



## Golbez (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, if you want to try it out for whatever reason, I suggest you take a look at this:



However, it might be quite tedious if you aren't level 80, but it CAN be done already at 60.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

*my main is lvl 60*


----------



## Golbez (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, then you could do it if you want to, but it will take quite a while.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

*with the help of the 80`s from my guild its not that hard pek*


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2009)

Or just get a job and buy the fucking expansions. =p


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

> Or just get a job and buy the fucking expansions. =p



*job and school at the same time ? hah yah right =.= *


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 23, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> I don't think arena itself was exactly a mistake. Having everything that concerns pvp rely on arena was the mistake.



Not really even this. The only thing wrong with arenas is that it's hard to balance pvp. Without arenas, standards for pvp balance might be lower but the same problems would still be there. 

The mistake, as that guy from blizzard puts it, was not making WoW's pvp competitive from the start, and then trying to go back and change that. And yet, they're getting closer all the time. Just look at how many specs are pretty viable right now in arena. And you can play anything in BGs. Now compare that to how it was at 60.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *job and school at the same time ? hah yah right =.= *



College and a job.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

> College and a job.



*school work and teachers give me enough stress 

 >>>>> 
*


----------



## Golbez (Nov 23, 2009)

Ahh, Loken, you lovable Titan, you...
I still remember wiping 7 times the first time I attempted to kill you...

Too bad you're easy as hell now.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2009)

Man, I want Cataclysm to hit already so I can play WoW again.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

*wachu gona play as *


----------



## Golbez (Nov 23, 2009)

Cataclysm, ah yes.

I intend to level up a Dwarf Warrior and a Goblin Warlock to see how both teams turn out after the giant ka-boom.

Afterwards, I'll probaly return to my Hunter - since he is my one and only.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *wachu gona play as *


Pretty obvious if you read most of my recent posts. =p


Golbez said:


> Cataclysm, ah yes.
> 
> I intend to level up a Dwarf Warrior and a Goblin Warlock to see how both teams turn out after the giant ka-boom.
> 
> Afterwards, I'll probaly return to my Hunter - since he is my one and only.



AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

> Pretty obvious if you read most of my recent posts. =p



*i forgot sorry *


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 23, 2009)

Tauren Paladin FTW!!! HOLY COW!


----------



## valerian (Nov 23, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Man, I want Cataclysm to hit already so I can play WoW again.



Same. 

I can't wait to play as a Worgen, Goblin, and roll _Blood Elf_ () and Troll again, maybe a Dwarf too once I get bored of my other toons.

Though I wonder how I'm going to cope by playing two MMORPGs at the same time next year. 

It's a bastard how the Old Republic and Cataclysm are coming out near the same time...


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 23, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Same.
> 
> I can't wait to play as a Worgen, Goblin, and roll _Blood Elf_ () and Troll again, maybe a Dwarf too once I get bored of my other toons.
> 
> ...



Might just be Cat since SWTOR has no release date as of yet.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 23, 2009)

Tauren Pally

Dwarf Shammy

Human Hunter

Worgen Druid.


Can't wait for the xpac.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2009)

Still gonna play on alliance Neptulon, most like. Unless my mates no longer play, then I'm up for another PVP server on alliance-side.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2009)

*hmm human warlock or paladin 

wich is better for a pvp server
*


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2009)

Flavour of the Expansion class: Pala. They're roaches.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2009)

*everyone plays paladins these days 

imma go with warlock 
*


----------



## Golbez (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, that's it for the Pilgrim achievement.

Now I have absolutely nothing to do again - until Christmas or the next patch.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 25, 2009)

^Ha, I'm kind of glad I'm done with the Pilgrim achievement, no more running around on my warrior. Instead I get to...run around on my priest alt.  On the bright side she's finally getting her cooking up. Pretty awesome that it is so cheap to get up to 300 thanks to this holiday event. The little letter that came with the turkey pet was pretty sad though.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 25, 2009)

Il never do Pilgrims crap... its really annoying...
I cant even duel in durotar properly anymore!!!!


----------



## Golbez (Nov 25, 2009)

What, you're a rogue?

Or maybe even worse, Orc or Troll Rogue?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 25, 2009)

Blood Elf ( female) Paladin and Blood Elf (male by mistake) Warlock...


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2009)

All Blood Elves are mistakes. Kill yourself/delete those chars now.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 25, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> All Blood Elves are mistakes. Kill yourself/delete those chars now.


Tell me your race mister showoff


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2009)

Human, I assume you are as well.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 25, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Human, I assume you are as well.


HAHAHA, the gay race  with pink helmets and touching the balls dance??
Get a grip and stop hating Belf Paladins ( i assume that youre human paladin).
We are the Blood Knights after all!


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2009)

...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 25, 2009)

Paladins>any other race.... WE ARE NOBBLE WE ARE PURE AND IMMORTALS


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2009)

...you still don't really get it, do you?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 25, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ...you still don't really get it, do you?


ofc i do... but my support for Blood Elf is beyond your imagination..


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2009)

Because it's retarded? Yes, probably.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 25, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Because it's retarded? Yes, probably.


Because it's a game? Yes, probably


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2009)

If your support for a game race is beyond imagination, then it still is, kiddo.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2009)

> ofc i do... but my support for Blood Elf is beyond your imagination..



*i love you ! pek

bloof elfs win 
*


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2009)

* stop hating*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 25, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> If your support for a game race is beyond imagination, then it still is, kiddo.


Seriously you should stop taking everyone/everything serious,especially when it comes about a game talk...and i wont even comment on the kiddo  part  because it's not worth it.

@Velvet: of course we win!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2009)

> @Velvet: of course we win!


*ofc pek


*


----------



## Golbez (Nov 25, 2009)

Meh, you be havin' yer Belf luv, I be off wit' tha' trollz, mon.

And the Tauren... And Dwarves... And Draenei...


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Meh, you be havin' yer Belf luv, I be off wit' tha' trollz, mon.
> 
> And the Tauren... And Dwarves... And Draenei...



My man.

And Gnomes for giggles.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 25, 2009)

As long as they aren't female, pink haired, twin pigtailed and/or Death Knights, I'll add it.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2009)

Course not. Male Gnomehawk Mage.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 25, 2009)

Go go blood elves


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 25, 2009)

Blizzard just emailed me a 7 day trial to take part in the anniversary festivities.  Fuck.  Now I have to log on at least to get the Ony pet.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 25, 2009)

Well, if you want to keep away, then only do it for the pet.

The pet is awesome. 

Also, go to a starting zone and fetch some Mohawk Grenades.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 25, 2009)

Log in once and you'll be addicted for another few months.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2009)

I do hope Cataclysm is released early next year, I would hate for it to be at the same time as TOR.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 25, 2009)

I bet they'll do just that, to try and prevent the playercount from decreasing.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 25, 2009)

They haven't even started testing yet, so i'd say the earliest it will come out is mid next year.


----------



## Migooki (Nov 25, 2009)

WoW is on pause for now.


But I'll be back for the next (last?) expansion.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 25, 2009)

Until Sargeras dies it will never be last!


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2009)

Motoko said:


> WoW is on pause for now.
> 
> 
> But I'll be back for the next (last?) expansion.



Doggy-style?


----------



## Migooki (Nov 25, 2009)

So, do you have any idea/thoughts about it being the last expansion?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2009)

With 10+ million subscriptions?

...bwahahahahaha


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 25, 2009)

Motoko said:


> So, do you have any idea/thoughts about it being the last expansion?



It won't be the last expansion. The game makes too much of a profit for Activision Blizzard to just stop making more content for it. They don't want the player-base to decrease.

Also, with Deathwing being the main baddie in Cataclysm.... and since Kil'Jaeden didn't actually die in the Sunwell, just was stopped for the time being from entering Azeroth, we still have him to actually kill at a later date.

Not to mention we have Sargeras to deal with. Also, it was mentioned in the Warcraft 3 manual, that there were 5 imprisoned Old Gods, and we have only encountered two so far.

Lots o' stuff to still make. They can and most likely will make up more new lore as they go along, and might not take everything directly from the RTS series.

I would say, if they continue the new trend of 5 levels per expac, there is a lot of content they could squeeze into 3 more expacs after Cataclysm, to reach Level 100, and what's to say they will stop after that?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 25, 2009)

Sargeras is the true meaning of Wow guys.... even Kil Jaeden is weak before his might


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 25, 2009)

I also heard they might even be making a Warcraft 4 RTS, if that's true, it could be a possible bridge, to go from World of Warcraft to World of Warcraft 2. 

Or even a bridge between two expacs of WoW. I hope they're making a WC4


----------



## Golbez (Nov 25, 2009)

Man, it's gotta suck living in a world where there's 190241 other races wanting to kill you, otherworldly beings wanting to kill you, underground gods wanting to kill you, giant bugs wanting to kill you, the elements themselves wanting to kill you, dragons wanting to kill you and so on.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 25, 2009)

^ That's why I would just be a neutral vendor in shatt or something.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 25, 2009)

Ah yes, Shattrath... I miss that place.
I'd say it's way better than Lagaran these days, even if they have constant Belf and Draenei laughing all over the place.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2009)

*lol why they do that xD*


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 25, 2009)

My Death Knight is level 79, almost got my third 80. Should have it done by the end of the day.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 25, 2009)

Congrats. 

I have 2


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm a little tempted to make my Death Knight a Blood Elf, for some reason. 

Orcs, are badass, though.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 25, 2009)

Death Knight and Blood Elves do NOT go well together.

Seriously, they are one of the most ridiculed class combinations of, well... Anything!

You shouldn't try it.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 25, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Death Knight and Blood Elves do NOT go well together.
> 
> Seriously, they are one of the most ridiculed class combinations of, well... Anything!
> 
> You shouldn't try it.



But, I could totally have undead gay blood elf orgies.... 

Yea... bad idea.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2009)

Worgen Druid on Neptulon EU called Soletaken. Got it all figured out.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 25, 2009)

Worgen Druid is at the top of my list. I'll just be making him on my regular server, though. It'll be easier to give him gold and BoA gear.

Forgotten Coast - US.


----------



## valerian (Nov 25, 2009)

I'll be making a Troll druid. 

Probably make a Worgen hunter or some shit.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 25, 2009)

Goblin Warlock for the Horde.

Dwarf Warrior for the Alliance.

Possible Worgen Whatever just to go through their story.

Then continue where I left off with my Hunter, hah.

Just as planned.


----------



## little nin (Nov 25, 2009)

little nin said:


> ^ nice
> 
> when i'm bored i feel to fire up WoW again , BM hunters got nerfed eh? NICE
> 
> ...have druids got a stupid increase everything by 1k yet?



I've weakened 

Got a 10 day free trial...its run out and now i've bought WOTLK...waiting for it in the post...all my epic gear is gonna be useless by the time I'm 73 I think. 

since they changed bonus healing / dmg to spell power...I do more dmg in my resto gear when questing 

I don't know what to do with my gear, DE it...but So much time went into getting it XD

I haven't played in 2 years...the game seems easier


----------



## Golbez (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh, it is easier.

WAY easier compared to Burning Crusade, that's for sure.


----------



## little nin (Nov 25, 2009)

The good old days...and before that just standard WoW and 40 man raids


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 26, 2009)

Motoko said:


> So, do you have any idea/thoughts about it being the last expansion?



Somewhere blizzard said they're expecting WoW to continue another 5 years.





Golbez said:


> Death Knight and Blood Elves do NOT go well together.
> 
> Seriously, they are one of the most ridiculed class combinations of, well... Anything!
> 
> You shouldn't try it.


But BE is also the best race for DKs in pvp!


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 26, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Oh, it is easier.
> 
> WAY easier compared to Burning Crusade, that's for sure.



It's not really easier if you're doing hard mode stuff. It's like they added in 'ez-mode' to the game, but otherwise kept it the same.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 26, 2009)

Pretty much, but one thing is that Epics aren't as epic anymore.
They are way easier to get than back in the day.

Not that I mind... 

This expansion does seem to be some kind of "test" for raiding, seeing as every released raid has had a different way of activating Hard Mode. 
They'll probaly have a system in the next expansion.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2009)

*pek i love my new undead priest*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 26, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *pek i love my new undead priest*


I should make an alt on your server XD


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2009)

> I should make an alt on your server XD



*omg do so *


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2009)

little nin said:


> I've weakened
> 
> Got a 10 day free trial...its run out and now i've bought WOTLK...waiting for it in the post...all my epic gear is gonna be useless by the time I'm 73 I think.
> 
> ...



epic gear can be vendored with emblems for 1 tier lower than the most current raid

that's how easy it is to get epic gear now

---

btw mohawking people in the auctionhouse is fun stuff


----------



## little nin (Nov 26, 2009)

they made it too easy 

Item wise, dual spec seems cool


----------



## Golbez (Nov 26, 2009)

I still have pumpkins I can throw at people's heads, along with moonlight stones, fireworks and a brewfest barrel for brew. 

I love my season items.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 26, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *omg do so *


which server are you!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2009)

> which server are you!



*alli side - farstriders

horde - ravenholdt
*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 26, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *alli side - farstriders
> 
> horde - ravenholdt
> *


where are you more active?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2009)

> where are you more active?



*farstriders pek*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 26, 2009)

You seriously wanna make me play Alliance? T_T


----------



## Golbez (Nov 26, 2009)

Just play Dwarf or Draenei and you'll be fine.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2009)

> You seriously wanna make me play Alliance? T_T



*........yes........*


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2009)

Alliance has: Draenei, Dwarf, Gnome, Worgen
Horde has: Trolls, Tauren and Goblins.

Alliance wins!

Used to be different pre-BC, but Blood Elves changed all that.


----------



## Migooki (Nov 26, 2009)

DON'T DO IT.

FOR THE HORDE.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2009)

Worgen solo.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Alliance has: Draenei, Dwarf, Gnome, Worgen
> Horde has: Trolls, Tauren and Goblins.
> 
> Alliance wins!
> ...


Draenei males are shit, dwarfs are ok, gnomes are utter shit , worgen we dotn know
Trolls  be coll, tauren be moo and goblins will suck me left testicle....
LOK TAR OGAR


----------



## Golbez (Nov 26, 2009)

Draenei males may be crappy looking, but they have the best dance ever known to man.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2009)

Draenei males are bad ass. They use guns with James Bond swag and are xbox hueg.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2009)

*hmmm      ...*


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2009)

after having a no whipe run in toc 10m, we whiped like 20 times on OS+3 until we finally downed him, and the tank died afterwards from the whelps 

at least one of us got the drake mount


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 26, 2009)

I think freaking Cataclysm is goign to ruin the game by combining STR into ATK for DKs, Wars and Pallies. While Druids get AKT PWR from Agility just as Hunters, Rogues, and Shamen do. They making MP5 into spirit... which isnt' much but you get spell power from Intellegence? INT does that already Blizzard.

Stop changing the game so much so quickly. Paladins were nice tanking using Spell Power to create aggro now they're mana using warriors/Death Knights.

Outside that, I have a shaman on Turalyon with the same name. I haven't done a ton of progressive raiding as I only pay from 9 AM to 2 PM. I work 12 AM to 8 AM. I'd get a shift change, but I play using Wi-Fi at a library.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 26, 2009)

Ruin the game? Cataclysm is gonna take the game to an epic level.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah right, they're not REALLY destroying the lore by putting Worgen with Alliance. Then again, they did that by putting the Sindo'rei with HOrde as Trolls and Elves loath one another. None the less, I still feel the way the mechanics work now are just fine. Stop screwing around with the mechanics already in place. Leave them alone. It's bad enough rogues can stun lock players so they never get out. Ruling that out, the mechanic changes are REALLY unnecessary.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 26, 2009)

Not sure why alot of people freaked out about Worgen going into the Alliance. It made the most sense.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 26, 2009)

Sedaiv said:


> I think freaking Cataclysm is goign to ruin the game by combining STR into ATK for DKs, Wars and Pallies. While Druids get AKT PWR from Agility just as Hunters, Rogues, and Shamen do. They making MP5 into spirit... which isnt' much but you get spell power from Intellegence? INT does that already Blizzard.
> 
> Stop changing the game so much so quickly. Paladins were nice tanking using Spell Power to create aggro now they're mana using warriors/Death Knights.
> 
> Outside that, I have a shaman on Turalyon with the same name. I haven't done a ton of progressive raiding as I only pay from 9 AM to 2 PM. I work 12 AM to 8 AM. I'd get a shift change, but I play using Wi-Fi at a library.


Oh you've already played Cataclysm?  You already know these changes are bad?  Damn you lucky.

No.  Change the game Blizzard.  If there were ever a time to change things it would be with an expansion and of the expansions so far Cataclysm will surely see more changes than ever.  The game needs to continue to evolve if we want to continue to see it thrive.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 27, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Oh you've already played Cataclysm?  You already know these changes are bad?  Damn you lucky.
> 
> No.  Change the game Blizzard.  If there were ever a time to change things it would be with an expansion and of the expansions so far Cataclysm will surely see more changes than ever.  The game needs to continue to evolve if we want to continue to see it thrive.



Yeah evolve, no problem. I just don't like how they're removing Defense completely, all you need to take is a butt load of HP now. Don't believe me? Look at Bear Druids. Notice? They have no defense cap (meaning they can be crit hitted reguardless of defense) but if they have 3/3 in Survival of the Fittest and a but load of HP they can tank. I prefer having Defense in the game so some crap scrub doesn't get a vital role and ends up screwing everyone over because they dont' know how to play their class.

I also like having Attack Power and Spell Power. Don't combine those with Agility and Respectfully. Keep those the same.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2009)

B'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 27, 2009)

*daaaaaaaaaaaaaaawww *


----------



## Golbez (Nov 27, 2009)

MOooooooooooooooooh

...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 27, 2009)

*.....











 that works too
*


----------



## Golbez (Nov 27, 2009)

I guess... 

...

/dance


----------



## Velvet (Nov 27, 2009)

*lol randomness today*


----------



## Golbez (Nov 27, 2009)

It's early. Nobody has anything better to say.

Free Posts, bwahahaha


----------



## Velvet (Nov 27, 2009)

*lol 

im off to school  thank god its friday
*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 27, 2009)

Meh, im at work now... i cant even play wow T_T


----------



## Velvet (Nov 27, 2009)

*dawww wait for me when i get back  and omg you has msn  *add**


----------



## Golbez (Nov 27, 2009)

You're off to school?

I'm at school right now.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 27, 2009)

*yaah i has to go *


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *dawww wait for me when i get back  and omg you has msn  *add**


<333


Golbez said:


> You're off to school?
> 
> I'm at school right now.


lucker



Velvet said:


> *yaah i has to go *


lcuker


----------



## Velvet (Nov 27, 2009)

> <333



*i added you pek*


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2009)

i should also go to uni


----------



## Golbez (Nov 27, 2009)

School is too boring, and I can't go to the Blender because I'll just laugh out loud. 

I only have this thread - Which also happens to give post count, bwahahaha.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 27, 2009)

Uni,school.... ahh im damn jealous T_T


----------



## Velvet (Nov 27, 2009)

* later all*


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2009)

Lol wowfags.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 27, 2009)

Pff, I barely play it these days.
Heck, I play Diablo 2 more than WoW nowadays.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 27, 2009)

Sedaiv said:


> Yeah evolve, no problem. I just don't like how they're removing Defense completely, all you need to take is a butt load of HP now. Don't believe me? Look at Bear Druids. Notice? They have no defense cap (meaning they can be crit hitted reguardless of defense) but if they have 3/3 in Survival of the Fittest and a but load of HP they can tank. I prefer having Defense in the game so some crap scrub doesn't get a vital role and ends up screwing everyone over because they dont' know how to play their class.
> 
> I also like having Attack Power and Spell Power. Don't combine those with Agility and Respectfully. Keep those the same.



They're making it better. Why bother have +int and +spell power when you can just make it to casters are the same as physical dps, get their +dmg stat from their main stat.

And removing AP from gear, they're making it so Warriors, DKs, Paladins have their own gear, (+str) and Shaman, Druids, Rogue, Hunters have their own gear, (+agi) 

Why the hell does it matter if the gear no longer says +AP, or +SP on it, if you get the same total benefit? 

And, you claim int gives you SP, it does not, unless you have the talents for it. Which with the changes will more than likely just make the benefit you receive from +int better than without the talent.

aka, you're a whiny nub that complains for no reason, at all.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2009)

FUCK YOURU WHARU


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 27, 2009)

No wonders....bloody nerds


----------



## Velvet (Nov 27, 2009)

*hmm i cant open it *


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 27, 2009)

Total Achievements Completed: 986 / 986


----------



## Velvet (Nov 27, 2009)

*oohh cool !*


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2009)

yeah ok someones got too much time on their hand to beat the game for achievements


----------



## Velvet (Nov 27, 2009)

*im an achievement whore too *


----------



## little nin (Nov 27, 2009)

I think achievements are laughable  but getting them all is 

I'm still adjusting to the spell power crap, when I logged back in after 2 years....I got confused...my balance gear did less dps than my resto gear ...

and now my good MP5 isn't as good because I chose the MP5 route rather than the spirit route and now I need spirit gear seeing as they made tree form the way it should be...

and to upgrade my account online was £30 so I though F*ck that...ordered it to be posted from play.com and it's taken a week to come


----------



## Migooki (Nov 27, 2009)

Remember when achievement was a big deal?

Cuz I sure as hell don't.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 27, 2009)

They were since they came, since people require them for raiding now.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 27, 2009)

[Trade]Random warrior: DPS LFG HToC.

[Trade]Random group leader: Link your full Ulduar achievment and you can come.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 27, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> [Trade]Random warrior: DPS LFG HToC.
> 
> [Trade]Random group leader: Link your full Ulduar achievment and you can come.



LFM Naxx 10 Link [Epic]!


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 28, 2009)

OK... so... either I am amazazing at this game, or something...

I was like 2nd to top dmg for Ony10 on my DK that has been level 80 for... uh 13 hours /played or something.

I also did some Ulduar10, and was pimp' 3k dps ... >.>

My gear is so bad, during flame leviathan, I had 50k HP on the bike. 50K! I'm used to like ... 800k-900k on my Pally... haha, I didn't know gear scaled that much for FL.



Haha... I think I've gotten the hang of blood dps. I was testing blood and frost dps spec, I like blood better. I think I'm gonna also go blood for when I get a decent tank set. 

I forgot how annoying gearing up a fresh 80 can be, but it's much easier now with Reg ToC farming, and EoC.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 28, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> [Trade]Random warrior: DPS LFG HToC.
> 
> [Trade]Random group leader: Link your full Ulduar achievment and you can come.





Golbez said:


> LFM Naxx 10 Link [Epic]!


use UA add on and the problem is solved!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 28, 2009)

*Hiiittooo *


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 28, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *Hiiittooo *


imma log wow now 
im think of a nickname to make


----------



## Velvet (Nov 28, 2009)

> imma log wow now
> im think of a nickname to make


*pek aww i was just screaming your name

 imma log in too

 get on msn
*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 28, 2009)

Dammit, we are so unlucky T_T


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2009)

Just go with Legolass like all other elf ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). =]


----------



## Velvet (Nov 28, 2009)

> Dammit, we are so unlucky T_T



*sowwy    *


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 28, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Just go with Legolass like all other elf ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). =]


lol hater, she in US server why i am on EU :/


----------



## Velvet (Nov 28, 2009)

> lol hater, she in US server why i am on EU :/




* !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * !!!!!!!!*



same with me 

i am also on an EU server

lol i still remember when we tried to start some sort of group leveling on an EU server 

it failed pretty miserably


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 28, 2009)

Funner now to log onto a horde/alliance alt and talk trash to the other faction in trade.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 28, 2009)

> Hmm? I thought you were from Europe, Velvet?
> 
> *logs onto LH's account and starts insulting people in /2


*i am !!!! but i play on US !













...














PEKSTER !!!   
*


----------



## Crowe (Nov 28, 2009)

Wait? How did you manage to do that? You bought a copy in US? I want a US version so I can get my hands on YK's gold stash ;[

Long time no see ;]


----------



## Velvet (Nov 28, 2009)

> Wait? How did you manage to do that? You bought a copy in US? I want a US version so I can get my hands on YK's gold stash ;[
> 
> Long time no see ;]



*i made a US account o3o ... 


and yes  where have you been...i missed you! 
*


----------



## Crowe (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, you sort of have to have a US CD to make a US account afaik, unless you buy it off the net. Oh well. I already have too many EU accounts which is stupid cuz I dont play at all. I been thinking of playing for so long but...I just don't have the time to play the game. ;x

Oh, I took a break from everyone and everything ;] ~


----------



## Velvet (Nov 28, 2009)

> Well, you sort of have to have a US CD to make a US account afaik, unless you buy it off the net. Oh well. I already have too many EU accounts which is stupid cuz I dont play at all. I been thinking of playing for so long but...I just don't have the time to play the game. ;x
> 
> Oh, I took a break from everyone and everything ;] ~


*my tiny brain hurts T.T i dunno how i got in the US servers okay

 so you`ll be gettin on msn agen ? 
*


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 28, 2009)

All you EU server peoples suck :amazed


----------



## little nin (Nov 28, 2009)

EU > Ur life


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 29, 2009)

pek said:


> Hmm? I thought you were from Europe, Velvet?
> 
> *logs onto LH's account and starts insulting people in /2


O shi- so thats what got me banned last time eh pek 
Leraine instead of Retri is Protection!!  



My-HiME said:


> All you EU server peoples suck :amazed


Oh no you didn't


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Golbez (Nov 29, 2009)

I already love the Goblin starting area. Looks awesome.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 29, 2009)

I love the Worgen starting area and their transformation...


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 29, 2009)

Same. It really gets me pumped to start my worgen.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2009)

*the worgen is soo cutee *


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2009)

Definitely settled. Worgen Druid FTW. And prolly gonna make a Goblin Shaman, just to try them out. Never really played a Shammy. Or Warrior, for that matter.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2009)

*what else can the worgen be  *


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 29, 2009)

Priest, warrior, rogue, mage, (shammy?).


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2009)

Priest, Druid, Warrior, DK, Rogue, Mage, Hunter and Warlock, I think.

Dwarves get the second alliance Shammy.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2009)

*wooooooooooooot warlock and hunter pek*


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2009)

Warlocks are emo.

Worgen BM Hunter with Skoll will be absolute win, though.


----------



## valerian (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll probably be a Druid, Hunter or Rogue for my Worgen, still haven't decided.

What classes do Goblins have?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2009)

Mage, Priest, Rogue, Warlock, Warrior, Shaman, Hunter and Death Knight.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 29, 2009)

Goblin Warlock is what I'm going to play.

I don't really care for the Worgen though, I'll probaly just play through their start area with whatever class and then move on.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 29, 2009)

I dont get how they gonna explain dwarfs shamans, lore wise.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 29, 2009)

Dwarf history has always been them being earthren and such. A shammy is something they should have always had the choice to be.


----------



## Golbez (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, the Wildhammer Dwarves have shamen, that's basically it. 

I guess they can make some kind of lore from that.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 29, 2009)

They're pulling off Tauren pallys of all things, so dwarf shammys are way more believable.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 29, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Well, the Wildhammer Dwarves have shamen, that's basically it.
> 
> I guess they can make some kind of lore from that.


Good catch, still its weird


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2009)

Dwarves were made from Earth, so it's not that far-fetch'd. Not moreso than Draenei. Basically any race can be any class, lore-wise.


----------



## Muk (Nov 29, 2009)

yay got a new shield from toc 25 the one that ice howl drops for tanks


----------



## Migooki (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Dillinger (Nov 29, 2009)

Varian's sword punch is so epic.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 29, 2009)

Logged on a few days ago.  Got my Whelpling and apparently a penguin out of the mail.  Logged off.  See you all after Deathwing surfaces ;3


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 29, 2009)

The penguin is from signing up with battlnet.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 30, 2009)

check on the dudes play-list, he have all wow soundtrack XD ( around 140).


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 30, 2009)

The three-day sale of World of Warcraft was nice, but it is too bad it didn't include either of the expansions. I'm kind of sad that Cataclysm will one again offer the old pvp titles, I was hoping for new ones. I foresee myself getting facerolled a lot since all I do is do bgs solo, not with any sort of group.

As for the little videos of goblin/worgen start areas, very cool. I love how both races start out their WoW lives.
Ha, I was just reading about that. It makes me feel so tamed with my excessive WoW playing.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Good catch, still its weird



I think it works pretty well, dwarves throwin lightning and lava at you. Works a lot better than tauren paladins.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2009)

Them be Hindu cows, dog!

I also expect "Yo Dawg" and Snoop Dogg talk to become a Worgen meme.


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 30, 2009)

Bad day for me.... Lost like 16 games from  4 dps teams.... i wish our shaman could fix his connection problems soon T_T


----------



## Serp (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi guys, I am about to start WOW but i dunno what classes/races to be help?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 30, 2009)

Serp said:


> Hi guys, I am about to start WOW but i dunno what classes/races to be help?


First tell us if you gonna play US or EU ( i assume US mostly considering the time).
What you like, healing,tanking,doing damage as caster,melee,range.
Give us a hint of what you like


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 30, 2009)

Undead mage is probably one of the funnest classes to play. I'd reccomend it for anyone starting out.


----------



## Serp (Nov 30, 2009)

I am EU actually  and from what i gathered an undead mage does seem like a good idea, but my friend who also plays says something about horde or alliance and we can't co-op together?


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah if you pick a faction he's not on you can't talk/play together.

If you want an alliance mage, i'd suggest a gnome. They're pretty fun.


----------



## Serp (Nov 30, 2009)

Its a girl 

And I want to pick something awesome occult looking what would be the best thing to go for then on that faction.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmm... Draenei probably..


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 1, 2009)

Draenei aren't really occult, though.


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 1, 2009)

There's like 900000000 Draenei since they are the only ones that can be shamans.


----------



## Muk (Dec 1, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> There's like 900000000 Draenei since they are the only ones that can be shamans.



i picked draenei for their racial healing, makes leveling up that much more easy

and give them herbalism as well and you have 2 abilities to heal yourself with, which is ultra awesome during fights/level up

--------
@serp what server?

if you want occult looking, male gnomes form the alliance side have some fancy hair styles


----------



## Serp (Dec 1, 2009)

I'll be most likely on the british sever???? or whatever I don't know.

And I might end up going for human wearing something badass.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 1, 2009)

British Server?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 1, 2009)

Serp said:


> I'll be most likely on the british sever???? or whatever I don't know.
> 
> And I might end up going for human wearing something badass.


There are not british servers, most of  Wow servers are officially  in english. You just choose a realm which  you like and play, dont worry about language 


Hangat?r said:


> British Server?


Now now dont be mean to new players


----------



## Serp (Dec 1, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> British Server?


 Oh I am sooooooo sorry I don't know everything about world of warcraft.

@Living hitokiri
By British Server, I meant not the US one. I thought it was called EU or British.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 1, 2009)

They are  called EU servers  it would quite awkward if they would be called British 
Just don't worry, the game itself is pretty friendly for new users  youl find yourself around


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2009)

> Oh I am sooooooo sorry I don't know everything about world of warcraft.



* dont pay attention to haters*


----------



## Golbez (Dec 1, 2009)

I want Cataclysm now, so that I have something worth doing in WoW!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 1, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * dont pay attention to haters*


I'm not a hater, I'm a mocker.


Golbez said:


> I want Cataclysm now, so that I have something worth doing in WoW!



I want Cataclysm now, so I can play Negrow and then ditch it for TOR.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2009)

> I'm not a hater, I'm a mocker.



*meanie ! *


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 1, 2009)

What use is strife if you can't enjoy it?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 1, 2009)

Screw Cataclysm, just give me my next Patch.... Lich King >Cataclysm


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 1, 2009)

Worgen + Chicken Legs + Watermelon > Lich King


----------



## Golbez (Dec 1, 2009)

Bah, we've had that entire Shadowfang Keep joke for years.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2009)

*hmmmm hmmm  cant remember where it was *


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 1, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Worgen + Chicken Legs + Watermelon > Lich King


ahhaha i remember this


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2009)

*its just slow

i went  while waiting for it or was it an old one   it still was slow
*


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 1, 2009)

MMO says the patch is most likely next week. They're usually right about the dates, so.....  coolio.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2009)

* they are hella slow*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 2, 2009)

They gonna lunch new patch without ending the arena season ?


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 2, 2009)

It'll probably end a couple weeks after the patch.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 2, 2009)

Well s 5/6 lasted 17/18 weeks so we are our 13th or 14th week... i expect after the Christmas or January


----------



## Migooki (Dec 2, 2009)

Could anyone tell me the number of the newest EU patch?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 2, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> MMO says the patch is most likely next week. They're usually right about the dates, so.....  coolio.



Hopefully not, I'd like blizzard to take a few more weeks to figure out some class balance issues. I mean, how have they not fixed totem of wrath yet?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 2, 2009)

Since Mages quit doing so, now Shaman tears fuel the servers.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, it's pretty stupid. The buffs are supposed to be equal and they aren't. And there's no reason for it.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 2, 2009)

Ah yes, keep those tears flowing.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 3, 2009)

I have an 80 Shaman, Paladin and Death Knight. 

As long as they don't nerf all three classes simultaneously in the same patch, I will not cry. 

And my Hunter is 70, I should level it to 80.


----------



## Muk (Dec 3, 2009)

got a priest and warrior

warriors always get the shit card

and priest almost never get any nerfs/mods


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 4, 2009)

Serp said:


> Oh I am sooooooo sorry I don't know everything about world of warcraft.
> 
> @Living hitokiri
> By British Server, I meant not the US one. I thought it was called EU or British.



They are just called EU servers , although the one specific to Britain is indeed the English server


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Ah yes, keep those tears flowing.



Don't be annoying, it's not crying to point out a problem.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 4, 2009)

Every class has some sort of problem that makes them lack in pvp and or pve.

Except warlocks that is.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 4, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Don't be annoying, it's not crying to point out a problem.



You're crying because you're not as skilled as X-class at X-position? QQ mohr. If everything was balanced perfectly it'd be World of Warbland.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 4, 2009)

haha, yeah I really suck at buffing people, really just totally unskilled


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 4, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> haha, yeah I really suck at buffing people, really just totally unskilled



I haven't really been keeping up with this thread, but what complaints do you have? What class/spec?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 4, 2009)

Basically demonology warlocks bring the same buff to a raid shamans do, except theirs is about twice as good. Which is really dumb, most buffs that dont stack like that are exactly the same so that you have more than 1 way to get a buff for a raid. But right now a demo warlock is the only way to get this buff the best it can be.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 5, 2009)

Shaman have other buffs they can bring to the raid. And I'm going to assume you mean the SP buff from Demonic Pact? I don't know much about Warlocks, really. 

Also, I can make a similar complaint, Enhancement Shaman get a better version of Death Knight's Horn of Winter.

Having an enhancement Shaman is the only way to get the best version of that buff.

My Shaman is main spec Ele, and offspec Resto. Was my main char throughout TBC, and was spec'd Ele for the duration. I have kinda began playing my Paladin more, after I got it to 80. Now I play my Death Knight more after getting it to 80 last week. I am already 4/4 T8 on my DK and have my T9 Shoulders. I haven't done any ToC10/25.


----------



## Munken (Dec 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO1QJOooexQ&fmt=22[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 5, 2009)

Saw that yesteryday. Looks pretty awesome so far.

Now we just gotta find out what happens at the end of ICC.


----------



## Munken (Dec 5, 2009)

Makes me wanna start playing again


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 5, 2009)

Give in and play.


----------



## Okokami (Dec 5, 2009)

I gave in when ulduar came out D:

Gimme lore plix.


----------



## Muk (Dec 5, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Basically demonology warlocks bring the same buff to a raid shamans do, except theirs is about twice as good. Which is really dumb, most buffs that dont stack like that are exactly the same so that you have more than 1 way to get a buff for a raid. But right now a demo warlock is the only way to get this buff the best it can be.



i wasn't even aware that warlocks bring some sort of buff besides the imp buff


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 5, 2009)

I think warlocks have replinish as well. Not that it's like, "Oh hell yeah, get a lock for replinish!", since several classes have it. But I'm pretty sure they do.

Oh yeah, they got the water buff. Sweet! Let us all be able to breathe underwater as we kill this guy out of water.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2009)

I want Cataclysm already. AWOOOOOOOOOO D:


----------



## Okokami (Dec 6, 2009)

Tch, the locks im with are the one who brings food.

In fact, they all seem to have a fish feast with them D:


----------



## Teppic (Dec 6, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Every class has some sort of problem that makes them lack in pvp and or pve.
> 
> Except warlocks that is.



And mages unt warriors the 2 easiest classes in the game atm. Mages are easy all around warriors are facerolling everything in pvp.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't do too bad against warriors 1 on 1. Prot is probably the most difficult to deal with. I have a _much_ harder time with mages overall.

Now if a warrior has someone with him(ecspecially a healer), then I get rolled into next obvlivion.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Munken (Dec 7, 2009)

RETADIN FACEROLL


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 7, 2009)

Pre 3.0 retadin. When it actually took some skill.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 7, 2009)

Stupid plate-wearers destroying me for being a Hunter. 

Pet Attack!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 7, 2009)

I just watched that Icecrown 5-man trailer a page back and I think it is beautiful. I love the story of it and it certainly leaves me looking foward to taking part in it. I wonder how long it will take for me to get around to unlocking the the Pit and Halls. I'm pretty sure I will be sticking to the 5-man material, I'll leave the 10-man stuff alone at first. I barely stepped into TotC here for the current round of new stuff to try. xD


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 7, 2009)

The trailer was great(I'm still more interested in what happens to Arthas, though). I'd like to try some of the dungeons out, but my server really blows for pugs. I guess that's where the new lfg system will come in.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Every class has some sort of problem that makes them lack in pvp and or pve.
> 
> Except warlocks that is.



I think locks are slightly behind in pve? Not by much though, it's mostly just ToC fights favor mages, and DK/warrior AoE (which is ridiculous). 

There's always some room to improve though. Lots of specs dont work in pve right now, like frost mages. It'd be cool if all pure dps trees brought the same dps, but each one would bring a different buff. Then the pures (pures are rogues, hunters, mages and warlocks btw, I know some of you are new to the game) could choose whatever their favorite spec is without feeling like they're shooting their guild in the foot.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 7, 2009)

To be honost, I haven't kept up with what's going on in pve for a long time. So that could be true.

What I said was just a joke about all the crying there use to be(and still is a bit) about how OP locks are.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Pre 3.0 retadin. When it actually took some skill.


It takes a lot more skill to play a ret paladin well now. It's just now they're only 'very slightly underpowered in competitive pvp', while at 70 they were terrible in EVERY aspect of pvp. The only reason people think ret paladins are faceroll is because a bad paladin is going to have an easier time killing a bad... whatever, than most other classes. 

In competitive pvp, ret takes a lot of multitasking, cus you have to watch your teammates closely and use the right defensive spells while also staying on your target. You basically can't ever target your teammates to heal them because if you do you won't be attacking. 

It's easier to pvp on my shaman cus I don't have to worry about that. All my utility is targeting enemies (ie: purge) or requires no target (ie: totems). Healing teammates can be done by switching targets mid attack, cast heal, switch back to target while I cast the heal. Only thing I have to do on my shaman that I don't do on my paladin is kite a lot, and that's pretty straight forward. 

It really bugs me when people say ret paladins are easy without actually playing one. 

THE MORE YOU KNOW


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2009)

Speakin of locks, mine is almost 80 and I can't wait for 3.3 cus it's going to make gearing him up for raids/real pvp sooooo much easier. Dungeon Finder is going to be amazing


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, I do play one actually. I kill other players much easier then I do with my spriest.

A judgment and cs can take some clothies to half health in a second.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2009)

Do you do anything other than kill bad undergeared players in BGs? I mean... yeah, blowing up 15k clothies isn't exactly hard. For anyone.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 7, 2009)

Try 25k clothies.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2009)

I was exaggerating, but really anyone who isn't wearing a proper set of resilience gear is going to die fast. I doubt it'd go any differently if you played a rogue or warrior and attacked that clothie.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 7, 2009)

My priest has 26k and 900+ resil and pallys can knock half my health down with one judgment and a regular melee swing. And yeah rogues and _some_ warriors can do the same, but that doesn't make it any less OP.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> My priest has 26k and 900+ resil and pallys can knock half my health down with one judgment and a regular melee swing. And yeah rogues and _some_ warriors can do the same, but that doesn't make it any less OP.


 When did you last play again? Cus warriors hit a lot harder than paladins do right now. 

Judgement only crits for like 4000 on pvp targets, using SoR. A melee swing would also have to crit to do maybe 3000 to a shadow priest + 1000 from SoR. That's a third of your HP maybe but not half, and it's pretty lucky with that much resil. Losing HP in big chunks is kind of a reality in WotLK, and currently ret burst is pretty average. You shouldn't ever lose to an equally geared ret paladin though, not as a shadow priest 1v1.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 7, 2009)

I still play quite frequently. You can say they hit harder, but even the other day as I log in and duel or go up against a ret paladin in bgs/arena, they are hitting how I've already said.

I never said I lost to them. I win against most of them. But I'm healing like crazy the entire time.

Attempting to home in on exact numbers that paladins should crit just ain't gonna work. They're burst is all over the place.

And to clearify I'm not rying to make out ret paladins as the only op class or that they are even _that_ op. But everything that i've said so far is what i've delt with fighting rets.


----------



## Nadini (Dec 7, 2009)

zebra you newb go disc and be unkillable unless you got stunned/spellocked, and even then lol pain suppression.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 7, 2009)

Gawd, hell no! Disc is so boring.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> I never said I lost to them. I win against most of them. But I'm healing like crazy the entire time.



Shouldn't really need to in a straight up duel. In BGs I'd understand it's different, but in a duel you can beat a ret paladin while barely taking damage. Between fear, PH, dispersion and PW:Shield you should take very little damage while using those +silence to blow up the paladin.  

I'm not saying ret paladins don't hit hard at all, but that _everyone_ hits that hard. casters hit harder, when they can get a little setup going.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 7, 2009)

Have you played a shadowpriest? And against a ret? It's not that easy getting free time to cast.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Have you played a shadowpriest? And against a ret? It's not that easy getting free time to cast.


No it's not. You just do it during fears, horrors, silences, or right after you put PW: Shield up.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 7, 2009)

Trinket and Bubble destroy 2 of those. And the pally can still auto attack for pretty high damage when silence is up.


----------



## Nadini (Dec 7, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Gawd, hell no! Disc is so boring.



well dude, its your choice, i prefer disc for the purpose it gives me more control in a fight, and that absurdly powerful shield + hots + PoM is really hard to crack through, not to mention the dmg reduction % buffs disc has, with a holyfire glyph it also has a solid damage output, i dunno why you wouldn't take it. :f

it could be you have a gripe with being a healbitch, i dunno.

i find shadow boring because its mainly 'apply dots, MB - MF spam'


----------



## Golbez (Dec 7, 2009)

Beastmaster Hunters are awesome. Too bad they screwed with our Bestial Wrath timer.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 7, 2009)

Nitro boost and org rooftops makes shadow fun.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Trinket and Bubble destroy 2 of those. And the pally can still auto attack for pretty high damage when silence is up.



Basic Shadow Priest vs ret strat should look like this:

fight starts, put up VT, use PWS as soon as the ret paladin gets close, do damage till he plows through the absorb. Fear when PWS is gone. cast a heal if he did some damage, then do some damage before fear fades. 

When fear fades, run from paladin until you can do the same thing again- PWS, damage, fear. Without JoJ (you can dispel it), the paladin is going to take a while to catch up to you. Once they're ready you can turn around and mindflay. He'll freedom it, it doesn't matter. He gets close, you PWS, mind blast, fear. 

When the paladin trinkets fear (because obviously trinket horror is dumb since you're disarmed), you psychic horror and then do your mind blast thing. Then you kite till you can play again. 

If the paladin repentances to catch up then he might get some damage in, but you can heal it on the next scream. If the paladin stuns you, disperse and take no damage. Next stun, you can trinket it. 

Without getting much opportunity to hit you, the paladin wont have instant heals. He wont have SS much because you can dispel it. He'll take most of the damage while he's unable to do anything. So he's going to have to cast holy light at some point. 

When he does, silence, try to finish him. He bubbles. Repeat the process from step 1, next time he heals and you silence, you just kill him. 


As a shadow priest

1) you cannot die in a stun. Every time he stuns you can disperse or trinket.
2) you can easily kite by running the opposite way after a fear and dispelling JoJ, and wait on a fear, a shield, and/or a horror. so you aren't taking damage then either. 
3) basically anytime the paladin CAN get close to you, you can absorb damage with PWS and heal it later. Or heal it now in his face if somehow you are actually in danger. The pally cant interrupt you. 

the only way he's going to stick on you is if he uses repentance to catch up, which is only going to give him a small window to do damage. And then he can't use repentance to heal. In other words, if you have pvp gear, you should never lose this duel.


----------



## Nadini (Dec 7, 2009)

damn JC and Eng is damn fucking expensive without any mining, mage is 45 now, at least i got the xp heirloom items -.-

i hate leveling.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 7, 2009)

I spent 5k in 3 days power leveling first aid from 1-450, eng from 425-450, and buying a bunch of cloth to fix all my goblin rep.

And thanks, Pete, but I don't really need a strat for pallys. I already said I do fine against them.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2009)

You also said you're healing like crazy the entire time.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 7, 2009)

Usually, yeah. But I'm afraid you can't make an exact strategy and expect it to be the same against any ret pally you face. It's just not going to.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2009)

Unless you're cornered in a tower or something, there's only so many ways it can go. There's no secret paladin trick to intercept someone.  If you're healing like crazy it's more likely you screwed up the kiting at some point.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah, _sure_.


----------



## Tobi Freak (Dec 7, 2009)

I gotta start leveling...
Been playing for 1 year now only level 57.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 7, 2009)

I have more fun PvPing on my Paladin as prot than I do as ret 

Lol mage, I made him explode. Frost Nova, blink, tries to polymorph me so I silence him with mah shield, then run up and explode him. Not to mention LoH healing me for lulz 40k HP :amazed

I don't PvP much, really. Just to get enough honor to buy epic gems and have some fun while doing it.

As Prot I was like top dmg done for my side, and like third for heals.


----------



## LMJ (Dec 7, 2009)

Anyone excited for the new wrathgate style cinema for patch 3.3?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 7, 2009)

Animesing said:


> Anyone excited for the new wrathgate style cinema for patch 3.3?



It better be good. 

I can't wait for 3.3, random heroic farming all day. :amazed

I got three 80s, and 6 specs to get T9 for, cause I won't be doing ICC anytime soon, prob.


----------



## LMJ (Dec 7, 2009)

the advantage of having an account from my brother from release, 8 lvl 80's to fool around with. Good thing he doesnt play anymore!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 7, 2009)

How people can bother lvling so many toons?


----------



## LMJ (Dec 7, 2009)

Undergrad was really boring....


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 8, 2009)

Woo, so 3.3 is released. Lets all rejoice and party.


----------



## LMJ (Dec 8, 2009)

And wait 12 more hours until all the servers are stable enough to do anything...lol


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 8, 2009)

I didn't think the patch would come out until next week at the earliest.  This is some nice news. I was just looking at the information on the bosses in the new 5-mans and serious lol @ Bronjahm, Father of souls. His music, his voice files, they are the stuff of dreams. I don't know if I can fight him without laughing.


----------



## LMJ (Dec 8, 2009)

kinda funny how they are limiting the available raid bosses each week.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2009)

*wooooooooooooot i love the new patch pek*


----------



## Golbez (Dec 8, 2009)

I dunno about this... I don't intend to level again till Cataclysm, so all the new quest trackers won't really help me.

I don't think I'll be going to the Icecrown raid either.
Guess I'll just be checking out the new 5-man instances and then just keep an eye out for Icecrown progression.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 8, 2009)

Can't get in the game, yet.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2009)

*it keeps loading for me O.o*


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 8, 2009)

Woo new patch. Too bad it wont let me log in. Oohhh well. Its better I start playing tomorrow anyways.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 8, 2009)

Well this blows!


----------



## LMJ (Dec 9, 2009)

It might be easy now, but what cracks me up is that Icecrown Citadel will have each wing open only every 4 weeks, so it will take like 4 months to even see the Lich King.....lol


----------



## Starrk (Dec 9, 2009)

My subscription ran out Monday, the day before 3.3


----------



## LMJ (Dec 9, 2009)

Go recruit a friend...or 2 to get more game time.


----------



## Nadini (Dec 9, 2009)

I really loathe patch day, 60% of my mods ain't working, my xperl goddammit!

oh and they removed the 1sec less cast time on frostbolt on icelance crit talent -.-


----------



## LMJ (Dec 9, 2009)

They removed alot of crap, guess you will have to use the stock UI for now........lol


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 9, 2009)

I kept trying to do Pit of Saron last night, and got stuck both times. Other then that the new LFG system is great.


----------



## LMJ (Dec 9, 2009)

How is the new 5 man though?


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 9, 2009)

From what I've done, it's easy and cool. Really has a great design to it.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2009)

*hooray for new patch *


----------



## Muk (Dec 9, 2009)

fuck you hall of reflection

i died so many times in there 

and then at the end i get auto disconnected and can't loot


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 9, 2009)

Gimme instructions? I"ve never done mirror patching before.


----------



## LMJ (Dec 9, 2009)

run the file


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 9, 2009)

I did, I double clicked but nothing happend. I tried moving it to my installer and it wouldn't move.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 9, 2009)

Just ran through the new icecrown instances on normal (I'm a weak little troll). Lot's of fun I thought, particularly liked the cave in gauntlet before Rimefang/Tyrannus. Looking forward to trying it on hc soon


----------



## Muk (Dec 9, 2009)

is hot and sexy


----------



## LMJ (Dec 9, 2009)

that is a very sexy pally healer weapon, but so is.....


----------



## Muk (Dec 9, 2009)

Animesing said:


> that is a very sexy pally healer weapon, but so is.....



except i only got a priest 

it is still very sexy replacing my ilvl232 dagger :3

now to get my dps 2 hander for my warrior


----------



## LMJ (Dec 9, 2009)

maybe you can off hand it with


----------



## Nadini (Dec 9, 2009)

Marrowgar is pretty easy, the trash before him was fucking annoying though, wiped 2 times cuz of the annoying cleaving skellys that just RANDOMLY SPAWNED IN OUR FACES FU!


----------



## Golbez (Dec 9, 2009)

Some of the background music in those instances.... Ugh...

Some of it just doesn't fit in at all.


----------



## LMJ (Dec 9, 2009)

You a clothy or a leather wearer?


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 9, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Some of the background music in those instances.... Ugh...
> 
> Some of it just doesn't fit in at all.



The Forge had like game show type music playing.


----------



## Falco-san (Dec 9, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> The Forge had like game show type music playing.



Brohn Jham
Godfather of Souls


James Brown
Godfather of Soul


Just sayin' 


Anyway I fucking love this patch, I did a run trough Gnomeregan on my lowbie priest. LOWBIE INSTANCING IS BACK!


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 9, 2009)

Haven't had a chance to play my lowbies yet, but I bet the new system will actually allow me to level my UD mage.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 9, 2009)

Halls of Reflection on Heroic prolly not the best thing to pug <_< and wow at the hilts dropping like mad. I want one for the healing mace on my shammy.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 9, 2009)

Halls on regular with a pug was annoying, so I definitely think i'll pass on a heroic for awhile.


----------



## LMJ (Dec 9, 2009)

Find some friends to go in with, the random instance people think can suck pugging a new instance.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 10, 2009)

I must admit that i love the new patch. Cleared the 10 icc raid and i must say that the airship battle is the best thing blizzard ever created 
Fos, POS and HOS  are easily cleared with decent players.


----------



## little nin (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the new LFG system, it's not stupid, spesch the kicking options and such, tis fun...I ran 2 instances with the same person on a diff server by luck 

lvl 78 now...2 more till 80, I think during xmas i'll just farm HC's for some gear then get to raiding with the guild


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2009)

why are lowbies back? is it cause you can now find people for dungeons?

i might level my pala tank then :3

-----------------

god they need to fix the queue for sylvanas

its horrible on raid nights, 20min queue isn't even funny


----------



## Crowe (Dec 10, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Just ran through the new icecrown instances on normal (I'm a weak little troll). Lot's of fun I thought, particularly liked the cave in gauntlet before Rimefang/Tyrannus. Looking forward to trying it on hc soon


 you play too? 

Now I really feel like getting back to it. 

*logs on LivingHitokiri's account and hides his gear in the bag*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 10, 2009)

pek said:


> you play too?
> 
> Now I really feel like getting back to it.
> 
> *logs on LivingHitokiri's account and hides his gear in the bag*


SO it was you  and i though that some GM got into my account in order to fix a bug that i had on my character


----------



## Migooki (Dec 11, 2009)

Pek played WoW?


----------



## Muk (Dec 11, 2009)

pek said:


> you play too?
> 
> Now I really feel like getting back to it.
> 
> *logs on LivingHitokiri's account and hides his gear in the bag*



you are on a europe server right 

come to my server xD and join my guild xD


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 11, 2009)

Miyuki said:


> Pek played WoW?


he's the ugliest character ever


----------



## Migooki (Dec 11, 2009)

What character is he playing?

The uglier, the better.

WoW isn't supposed to be a beauty show.


----------



## LMJ (Dec 11, 2009)

Lies! all of my characters are gorgeous!


----------



## Golbez (Dec 11, 2009)

So I finally got the chance to play the instances myself...

Chased by the Lich King? Hellz yez.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 11, 2009)

I want my Worgen already, so I can healz.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 11, 2009)

I want my Goblin already, so I can run around and curse stuff!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm going to mark you as my bitch.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm going to roll a Goblin, but not a Worgen.

I am strictly non-Alliance. They're all whiny bitches on every realm I play.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 11, 2009)

Eh, both Horde and Alliance have a vast number of whiners on either side.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 11, 2009)

Miyuki said:


> What character is he playing?
> 
> The uglier, the better.
> 
> WoW isn't supposed to be a beauty show.


mage afair, he reached level 80 about 2 years ago and stopped playing since.

that's what he said about his character, he showed me a screenshot of it but i didn't think it was THAT ugly lol.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 11, 2009)

ESL tournament live guys!

enjoy


----------



## Munken (Dec 11, 2009)

^ world server down


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 11, 2009)

Munken said:


> ^ world server down


we already lost 3 games  nice tournament


----------



## Velvet (Dec 11, 2009)

*lawl        o.o*


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 12, 2009)

FINALLY got it, I shut off my firewalls and deleted NOrton. I'll put my firewalls up later.

I like the new LFG system, I just hate how as group leader I can be voted out. That's fucked up. I hate stupid tanks and I'm not nice when I HAVE TO heal.


----------



## Muk (Dec 12, 2009)

i hate the new lfg system

i've gotten multiple runs with tanks that were shit, they didn't have enchantments and anything else properly set up

then there were dps with only 600 or something like that

its shit


----------



## Jotun (Dec 12, 2009)

The new random dungeon system is ace. I just need a ring from Halls of Reflection and I can stop running it. The fucking wave at the start is a nightmare for heals... Spell lock outs, perma stuns from the rogue, Hunter likes to shoot thru walls somtimes so you can't even los.

Bro just did 10man ToC Insanity, I thought it dropped a mount for everyone, but guess not.


----------



## Okokami (Dec 12, 2009)

The great thing about being a tank with the new lfg is that your chances of clearing it are increased.
The bad thing is your chances of actually getting into the instance in the first place is... botched.


----------



## Muk (Dec 12, 2009)

i am removed my healer/tank's job of being healer and tank now they only dps

i don't feel like being responsible for those jobs anymore


----------



## Mori` (Dec 12, 2009)

pek said:


> you play too?
> 
> Now I really feel like getting back to it.



Bya made me play, I'm shit but it's fun ^^



Stark said:


> I'm going to roll a Goblin, but not a Worgen.
> 
> I am strictly non-Alliance. They're all whiny bitches on every realm I play.



Man I couldn't roll a Goblin, hate their looks (same with gnomes). Not planning on a Worgen either ¬_¬



Sedaiv said:


> I like the new LFG system, I just hate how as group leader I can be voted out. That's fucked up. I hate stupid tanks and I'm not nice when I HAVE TO heal.



Not that I've had any groups where anyone has even initiated a vote kick, but I see 0 reason not to be able to kick a group leader. They're just as capable of being an idiot as anyone else, no one should be offered license to be a dick just because they checked the group leader box.



Okokami said:


> The bad thing is your chances of actually getting into the instance in the first place is... botched.



Serious? All I've seen from tanks/healers on my realm is that they're getting groups super fast whilst dps are having longer waits


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2009)

Worgens are awesome, mang! Wolves transforming into bears!


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Crowe (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, I unfroze my account. Ugh, don't know where to start cuz i know NOTHING of Wotlk. Y K just told me about "Wintergrasps" and some instances I should look into :x


----------



## Muk (Dec 12, 2009)

what server?

which side?

well to get equipment i'd go run a few instances in trial of the champion and the new 3 dungeons

forge of souls, pit of saron and halls of reflection

run them on normal it is enough since you get lvl 219 items


----------



## Crowe (Dec 12, 2009)

I play on Kazzak; transfered to play with LH like 2 years ago but lost interest...haven't really done ANYTHING since I ding'd 80 back then.

What are the three new ones called?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 12, 2009)

*pek         *


----------



## Starrk (Dec 12, 2009)

The only reason I'm going to play a Goblin is simply to try it out.

I only have Undead and Blood Elf toons. >.>


----------



## Muk (Dec 12, 2009)

pek said:


> I play on Kazzak; transfered to play with LH like 2 years ago but lost interest...haven't really done ANYTHING since I ding'd 80 back then.
> 
> What are the three new ones called?



what's your name/faction? i'll help ya out in game, well with pm advice, since i don't have a toon there that is high enough level to help out directly

the new 3 as i typed already are:

forge of souls, pit of sauron, halls of reflection

you have to finish forge of souls first before you are able to unlock the other two


----------



## Munken (Dec 12, 2009)

pek said:


> I play on Kazzak; transfered to play with LH like 2 years ago but lost interest...haven't really done ANYTHING since I ding'd 80 back then.
> 
> What are the three new ones called?



Kazzak EU?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 12, 2009)

lol. I won the new fishing contest. realm first, possibly even world first, considering it was on the second cast.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 12, 2009)

Munken said:


> Kazzak EU?


Of course! he even logs with my account and tries to hide my items


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 12, 2009)

Naruto said:


> lol. I won the new fishing contest. realm first, possibly even world first, considering it was on the second cast.



Haha, grats.


----------



## Muk (Dec 12, 2009)

god i hate hall of reflection


----------



## Jotun (Dec 12, 2009)

Reason to play Goblin? Goblin Mage, Goblin Hunter. Thats 2 blinks/2 disengages basically. Free bank dude every 30 minutes.

Honestly, Goblin Hunter is gonna be sick in bgs >_>


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 12, 2009)

Either the current goblin racials are just on their knees begging for a nerf, or they are giving some insane buffs to the other races. There's just no way those will make it live. If they nerf'd stuff like perception and WotF, then there is no hope for a rocket boot racial staying how it is.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 12, 2009)

whats the best class right now, are mages any good? i had a mage back 2 years ago but moved and lost internet, bout to get new laptop, and im gonna get this started again, cant wait.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 12, 2009)

There's no single 'best class' atm. But mages are doing pretty good.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 12, 2009)

sweet, cuz i remember back then hunters were overpowered, and mages sucked. cataclysm looks good, i want worgen, but i dont like alliance, lol, maybe i will make a undead hunter once it comes out. undead is mah favorite class


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll keep my healer stats, but I'll drop it as my duty as I hate healing Forge of Souls. Noone keepst he boss turned away from me. I've NEVER cleared that piece of shit. 

Stark: Play Alliance on Turalyon, they're the shit there. They've got First Clear Tribute to True Insanity (50 attempt remaining on TOGC 25 & NOONE dies) as well as they always have WG or win WG when the horde manages to steal one. The alliance is so much better there or on Korgath (PVP) courtesty of Death & Taxes.

Pek: I'm the kind of guy who gets mad easily, specially if it's a Heroic run that I get saved to and the tank thinks he's top shit, pulls non-stop w/o letting em get mana, and doesn't do a good job keep the boss from not looking at me. I think the person willing to lead should be unkickable honestly. I know I'd be pissed if I got kicked out of a Naxx 25/OS 3D/Ulda 25/TOC/TOGC I start but get kicked because everyone else is a shit bag and stupid.

If I decide to continue to Cat, I'll roll Worgen Druid and reroll my orc into Draenei Shaman.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, christmas event will start tuesday. Yet another holiday achievment set to grind out.


----------



## Migooki (Dec 13, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I want my Worgen already, so I can healz.



It'll be my only reason to go back to WoW. 
Yes, I will enjoy all the missed patches and updates. 
Ugh.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, technically I'm gonna be Feral. But o' course a Resto off-spec. Cause Boomkin are dull.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll be going feral dps main spec, and tank off spec.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 13, 2009)

Daaayum, I can't believe how easy it is to find groups for instances - even the older and lower level ones.


----------



## Migooki (Dec 13, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Daaayum, I can't believe how easy it is to find groups for instances - even the older and lower level ones.



There are always people who reroll or are new to WoW. 
Rather amusing how you can't separate those people in game as most of WoW's playerbase are fucking retards regardless how long they've played the game.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 13, 2009)

It's definitely alot easier to run heroics now. Qs are kinda long though....


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2009)

BRING ON CATACLYSM YOU ICY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Jotun (Dec 13, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Either the current goblin racials are just on their knees begging for a nerf, or they are giving some insane buffs to the other races. There's just no way those will make it live. If they nerf'd stuff like perception and WotF, then there is no hope for a rocket boot racial staying how it is.



They will keep it for awhile to hook people into Cata, just like DKs with WotLK. Then they will prolly nerf it later.

I hope they don't though


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 13, 2009)

Jotun said:


> They will keep it for awhile to hook people into Cata, just like DKs with WotLK. Then they will prolly nerf it later.
> 
> I hope they don't though



I'd be surprised if it makes it through beta. 

People already qq about it on the forums, can you imagine what it'll be like when it's actually in the game?


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 14, 2009)

Good tiem to start getting my 310% drake.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 14, 2009)

Ah, Maraudon. Now that I went there with the new LFG Random Tool, I suddenly hate it.

Elemental Shaman + Maraudon =


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh heck yeah. I got my shinyquest line finished. Got the battered hilt drop on release day and finally did it yesterday. Initially I dropped the quest since I figured it would involve raiding. Who would have thought such an awesome weapon could be obtained just from doing instances.

Aside from that, I am loving the new lfg system. I am however a little annoyed that I can't queue for raids and instances at the same time. 
--

I haven't seen the inside of Maraudon in years, but I remember liking it. Or maybe I just thought it was pretty.


----------



## BVB (Dec 14, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Oh heck yeah. I got my shinyquest line finished. Got the battered hilt drop on release day and finally did it yesterday. Initially I dropped the quest since I figured it would involve raiding. Who would have thought such an awesome weapon could be obtained just from doing instances.
> 
> Aside from that, I am loving the new lfg system. I am however a little annoyed that I can't queue for raids and instances at the same time.
> --
> ...



I hate you for having quel'delar. 

I'm farming these stupid instances every day and it didn't drop for me once.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 14, 2009)

Had a shammy healer in my group with it earlier today. Totally forgot it was even put into the game.

Is the hilt BoE or something? Saw someone in trade attempting to buy one.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 14, 2009)

Karotte said:


> I hate you for having quel'delar.
> 
> I'm farming these stupid instances every day and it didn't drop for me once.


Get some better random luck!


Aldo Raine said:


> Is the hilt BoE or something? Saw someone in trade attempting to buy one.


The first part of the quests were pretty boring, but I liked the second half of the story. As for the battered hilt itself, yup, it is a BoE item. I remember seeing a few people the first two or whatnot days when it was more common trying to sell it as well.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 15, 2009)

Tried to 9-man Lady Deathwhisper...no good. Marrowgar is also the easiest raid boss of all time. 

I hope all the Rogues up in here are enjoying the Mut buff before everyone QQs and gets us nerf. I hope they leave Mut as is, and buff Combat to be on par so I can dual spec Combat and Mut.

I'm done with PvP so there's no point on dual speccing for that. PvP got lame since the end of S4.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 15, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Ah, Maraudon. Now that I went there with the new LFG Random Tool, I suddenly hate it.
> 
> Elemental Shaman + Maraudon =



You must still be learning how to Elemental DPS. I play Enhance/Resto, and even my lightning bolt one shots most of the elementals, then again I'm 80. Use your Magma Totem & Fire Nova spell. Make sure you run close to the tank & drop Manga to help out.



Karotte said:


> I hate you for having quel'delar.
> 
> I'm farming these stupid instances every day and it didn't drop for me once.



I can do it myself, but it's an utter waste as I don't need it. I'm a Shaman.



Duy Nguyen said:


> Tried to 9-man Lady Deathwhisper...no good. Marrowgar is also the easiest raid boss of all time.
> 
> I hope all the Rogues up in here are enjoying the Mut buff before everyone QQs and gets us nerf. I hope they leave Mut as is, and buff Combat to be on par so I can dual spec Combat and Mut.
> 
> I'm done with PvP so there's no point on dual speccing for that. PvP got lame since the end of S4.



No way, Flame Leviathan with 0 Towers, Brutallis, Golmeg the Incenrator, Bloodlord Mandikir, Loot Reaver are WAY eas. Specially Loot Reaver.

Be glad you're not a shaman. We get fucked over and over and over. I think they should do away with the class and give us either Druids or Paladins. They seem to really despise all shamen. I have yet to see them buff shamen ONCE.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 15, 2009)

*@ Sedaiv:* Nah man, atleast on FL you kinda have to kite around and pull down Saronite. Loot Reaver had some coordination with the balls and the annoyances of him stomping on melee, not hard but it was there. Marrowgar is a complete joke.

I read once that they consider Shaman a perfect class at the moment. If anything they would want more classes to be like Shaman. It's all good though, Rogues gets nerfed (bye bye Swirly Ball and ridiculous FoK damage) and random weak changes all the time. I'm just rejoicing since this is our big buff since forever.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 15, 2009)

Didn't elemental shamen get alot of buffs these last few patches, or was that just me?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 15, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Didn't elemental shamen get alot of buffs these last few patches, or was that just me?



I don't remember, but if it was, it was nothing major. I feel bad for Elemental Shaman because while their other specs aren't the best of the best at what they do, they at least have something that they can bring to the raid.

Enhancement Shamans gets an extra 4% more Haste to WF Totems and a major buff in Unleashed Rage. Blood DKs are very nonexistent now and no Hunter goes BM for raiding anymore so that leaves Enh Shaman with the only class to bring the AP buff. Also Dual-Wield Frost DKs are crap so Enh Shaman is the only class that has a full 20% Haste buff for Melee.

Resto Shaman got Mana Tide and a great heal in Chain Heal. Earthshield gets an honorable mention as well.

Elemental Shamans ToW gets covered easily by any Prot or Ret Pally. Elemental Oath is good, but too bad Boomkins gets an aura for it and they can cover 3% Spell Hit as well.

As a raid leader, I would totally pass over an Elemental Shaman for another range DPS any day.


----------



## Muk (Dec 15, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Sedaiv:* Nah man, atleast on FL you kinda have to kite around and pull down Saronite. Loot Reaver had some coordination with the balls and the annoyances of him stomping on melee, not hard but it was there. Marrowgar is a complete joke.
> 
> I read once that they consider Shaman a perfect class at the moment. If anything they would want more classes to be like Shaman. It's all good though, Rogues gets nerfed (bye bye Swirly Ball and ridiculous FoK damage) and random weak changes all the time. I'm just rejoicing since this is our big buff since forever.


 
i am crying right now

last night we went int icc10 and we failed on the first boss until mobs respawned 

i don't know what was wrong ... at first we tried with 3 healers and at one time we got him down to 10% 

but then we kept failing at the beginning of combat, like he always spikes the healers and there is almost no dps whos trying to free the spiked from it

and then when luck just doesn't help us he flames the spiked one and does that stupid high damage attack on the tanks

and those flame always hunt the healers its so annoying

yeah it was fail group


----------



## Starrk (Dec 15, 2009)

I wish I could have stories like these. 

My toons stink.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 15, 2009)

It's obviously because you're always in perfect groups, no?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 15, 2009)

Muk said:


> i am crying right now
> 
> last night we went int icc10 and we failed on the first boss until mobs respawned
> 
> ...



WTF!?!?!?!??!?

This was our setup, we only had 9 guys on:
Prot Pally
Mut Rogue
Arms Warrior
Surv Hunter
Ret Pally
Shadow Priest
Holy Pally
Resto Shaman
Resto Druid

We made our Warrior and Hunter deal with the spikes. Sometimes if one of the melee gets it, me and the other melee will help out on breaking it. If the Hunter gets spiked the Ret Pally will run across to help the Warrior on breaking spikes.

We one shotted him and messed around at the end and killed him during Bone Storm. Thug life baby.


----------



## Muk (Dec 15, 2009)

well he'd spike a healer/off healer/3rd healer 80% of the time, then cold flame me most of the time was assigned for raid healing and then he did the spike dmg on tanks right afterwards

it was a nice 3 hit combo which overwhelmed the healer assigned to the tanks and i usually didn't have enough time to save the tanks, since i was healing the spiked healer

didn't help that dps were not focused at all

---

and fuck bliz, you nerf the boss already?  i wanted another shot at the boss and beat the shit out of his 3 hit combo


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 15, 2009)

Sedaiv said:


> You must still be learning how to Elemental DPS. I play Enhance/Resto, and even my lightning bolt one shots most of the elementals, then again I'm 80. Use your Magma Totem & Fire Nova spell. Make sure you run close to the tank & drop Manga to help out.


 You don't learn lava burst till 75. Before that, earth and wind elementals are just a huge pain in the ass as elemental. 



> Be glad you're not a shaman. We get fucked over and over and over. I think they should do away with the class and give us either Druids or Paladins. They seem to really despise all shamen. I have yet to see them buff shamen ONCE.


They've buffed elemental a ton over WotLK, especially in pvp. The spec still falls behind a bit in raids, but it's a lot better than it was. enhancement has gotten some buffs too for pvp. Making SR a 1 min cd, frostshock rooting people, earthbind removing snares, ghost wolf always moving at 100%+ speed. Now earthbind totem is a 10 second cooldown. Those are nice changes, enhancement went from terrible to 'ok'. It's just still not really that great.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 16, 2009)

Petes12: you mean Earth & Fire. I'm glyphed for fire, he's my best friend... nad he doesn't steal aggro from the tank. Ghost Wolf is 20% movement speed increase, not 100%. I just wow wiki'd it. 

We still have the absolutely LOWEST HP of ANY class, INCLUDING clothies. They also killed Fire Nova Totem for Fire Nova spell which is fucked up. There goes our defense against Rogues, Druids & Warriors. The only SEMI nice thing is it's now 10/7 seoncds instead of 15. That still hurts us pretty bad.


----------



## Migooki (Dec 16, 2009)

So like. I'd like to talk about private servers with someone that has experience with it.

Is that illegal here? If so, someone please PM me~


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 16, 2009)

Illegal? I don't think so. 

Should probably stick with PMs on that topic anyway though.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2009)

Some private servers really suck, though. I was on WoWFusion for a while, which was fun. Everything was x40, exp, drop rates, etc. Good stuff. But the market was shit compared to retail, and I do love my AH exploitations.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 16, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Some private servers really suck, though. I was on WoWFusion for a while, which was fun. Everything was x40, exp, drop rates, etc. Good stuff. But the market was shit compared to retail, and I do love my AH exploitations.



I wanted to try one out about a year ago, but couldn't find anything that didn't look utterly retarded. Or that you did have to wait to get approval before getting in.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 16, 2009)

Sedaiv said:


> Petes12: you mean Earth & Fire. I'm glyphed for fire, he's my best friend... nad he doesn't steal aggro from the tank. Ghost Wolf is 20% movement speed increase, not 100%. I just wow wiki'd it.



It's 40%, what I meant was, if you get hamstrung, you still move at normal speed. IE: 

-default speed: 100%
-hamstring decreases speed by half, so you'd be going 50%
-with ghost wolf you go 140%
-it used to be that if you were in ghost wolf and got hamstrung, you would move at 70%
-now, if you're hamstrung in ghost wolf, you move at 100%. Ghost Wolf always goes at least 100%.

also I read 'fire nova spell' as 'fire spell' and thought you meant lava burst.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 16, 2009)

Winter Veil achievments, *complete!* 2 more world events until I get my violet drake. Kind of slacked off on those awhile back when I was playing my DK and rogue.

Waiting for cata news. Its been slow since Blizzcon.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 17, 2009)

Winter Veil achievements were easy. I got most of them last year anyway. Now I can cancel my subscription until the next world event.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 17, 2009)

HfB sucks ass, and killing spree is fun to watch D:

Srsly though, buff combat >.>

On a note about Elemental Shamans and whether you would bring them.

You don't always have the luxury of picking another ranged dps. It was like when everyone was stacking Locks/Rogues for Yogg, I've had neither on my runs :x

The funny thing about enhance shamans is that I have yet to see a good one. They end up switching to elemental because its easier to dps versus enhance where it scales alot more with gear.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 18, 2009)

My main all throughout TBC was an Ele Shaman. I played my Ele Shaman and geared it up in Naxx25. But then I got my Pally to 80, and I play it more. The moment dual-specs came out, I spec'd my Shaman Ele/Resto. Healing is a lot of fun, currently I am gearing for Resto before I gear for Ele.

But, my Paladin is my main atm, cause I love tanking. I have everything I ever need in my 4 specs. Ele for caster DPS, Resto for healing, Ret for melee DPS and Prot for tanking.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Dec 19, 2009)

I've been playing WoW again because I can't find a job and have too much time on my hands. Here is my opinion on the characters I have.

*Mage 80 my main: * I just got my violet proto drake, nice accomplishment for me. It looks great being ridden by my arcane female dranei mage, it suits her well. I also like the damage output I'm doing while raiding on my mage right now, she never disappoints.

*Shaman 78 Elementa/Resto*: This has been my alt that I've been working on. I've been debating on whether to keep him elemental or switch to enhancement. He already has all the elemental/resto heirlooms, but whenever I raid with elemental shaman it seems like their dps is low (4k compared to 5-7k by others). So I've been wondering whether to keep him elemental or start going enhancement.

*
Druid 80 Moonkin/Resto:* Ah how I used to love the druid class. I really did, it was my favorite class. But I haven't played on this character in a good while. I got really fed up when the ICC patch notes were released and no new forms for resto and moonkin were revealed. That was basically the moment for me where I kind of lost interest in my druid. The old caster forms that they have to stay in for so long has just got really old to me. But I have respect for anyone who still chooses to play their druid.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 19, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> It's 40%, what I meant was, if you get hamstrung, you still move at normal speed. IE:
> 
> -default speed: 100%
> -hamstring decreases speed by half, so you'd be going 50%
> ...



Lava Burst is good but it doesn't work with Mealstrom Weapons. Good to see Ghost Wolf got buffed, but thing is you gotta drop 2 points into it to make it instant cast, which can take away from your DPS in the Elemental Tree.



Jotun said:


> HfB sucks ass, and killing spree is fun to watch D:
> 
> Srsly though, buff combat >.>
> 
> ...



That's why noone does accepts Enhancement Shamen on 2/2, 3/3 or 5/5 teams. I can do WG as Enhance as I got roughly 450 Resilence, I still need more and I gotta upgrade from Hateful/Deady Glad to Furiouis Glad gear. The spell damage that Elemental Shaman through out trounce over Elemental, they didn't do a good job at making those trees balanced. Besides spell power is ALWAYS going to be better than Attack Power. Unless your a Rogue, MElee DPS class are not very good to use for PVP. In PVP it's mainly Ranged DPS unless you're a rogue or Death Knight. MAYBE Fearl Druid or ARms Warrior. You dont' few (if any) top PVP teams with a Shaman in general let alone one with Enhancement. YOu MIGHT find Resto.

Also I shouuld note doijng Balance/Resto or Elemental/Resto is easy as it's the same gear leveling and not much diffeerence for beginning to raid alhouth you ultimate need +hit for raids. I chose Enhancement as it's the easiest Leveling spec. Also my Resto Gear is better than my Enhancement gear as PUGs need healers before DPS.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm lazily working on the the Violet Protodrake. I didn't really think about getting mounts for awhile so I'm quite a bit behind with only 4 or the full holiday achievements done.

And it occurs to me that I didn't say anything about the new ICC 5-man instances since I was so excited about my new weapon. Forge of Souls was pretty cool, first boss is straight forward enough. I like the voice acting for both of them. xD Pit of Saron was alright as well, I didn't really like the bosses as much though. Things like aoe poisons aren't as much fun as they are annoying to me. And lastly, Halls of Reflection is really easy with a really solid tank. But I suppose most things are, eh? Heck, for the last run I had I just stayed in the corner and didn't bother really looking at what I was attacking. Just tabbed around until I found the right thing to hit. I love the mad dash to safety.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 19, 2009)

HoR is mostly pretty easy, but one bad tank makes the place a nightmare. 

Short because i'm about to hit the road to see some family. Shall talk more about the dungeons when i'm back.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 19, 2009)

Ah, Elemental Shamies, you are so much more fun than I first expected. 

Finally got back to leveling my shaman again seeing as I could enter the old instances. New Fire Nova is love .


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 20, 2009)

Sedaiv said:


> Good to see Ghost Wolf got buffed, but thing is you gotta drop 2 points into it to make it instant cast, which can take away from your DPS in the Elemental Tree.


I can't think of many pvp specs that don't sacrifice dps for stuff like that, it's not a big deal. Getting GW just means you sacrifice 2% crit.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 20, 2009)

I usually take the INT personally, but that is true. Some people do drop +2% int for it.

All my FOS Tanks blow. They don't know how to hold aggro and keep her from NOT facing me.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 20, 2009)

Insatant GW is a life saver, staying alive longer = alot more dps imo.


----------



## Migooki (Dec 20, 2009)

So I just found my temporary World of Warcraft replacement.


Torchlight.
Fuck yeah.

_While we wait for Worgen and D3._


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 20, 2009)

What the hell is that?


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2009)

My elemental shaman is almost leveled enough to go to Outland now. 

Good ol' Outland. I love that place.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2009)

I think that's a Diablo-esque game.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 20, 2009)

Best eng port transformation yet. Made me really think about changing my character into a troll.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2009)

Trolls are awesome, yes.


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I'm lazily working on the the Violet Protodrake. I didn't really think about getting mounts for awhile so I'm quite a bit behind with only 4 or the full holiday achievements done.
> 
> And it occurs to me that I didn't say anything about the new ICC 5-man instances since I was so excited about my new weapon. Forge of Souls was pretty cool, first boss is straight forward enough. I like the voice acting for both of them. xD Pit of Saron was alright as well, I didn't really like the bosses as much though. Things like aoe poisons aren't as much fun as they are annoying to me. And lastly, Halls of Reflection is really easy with a really solid tank. But I suppose most things are, eh? Heck, for the last run I had I just stayed in the corner and didn't bother really looking at what I was attacking. Just tabbed around until I found the right thing to hit. I love the mad dash to safety.



i stopped tanking and healing all 3 icc hc instances

too much a pain. the pug groups i generally get into are just failures either too low dps or too low geared tanks or low geared healers or dps doesn't know how to crowd control 

it's just too much a pain, and then getting blamed for it, if you are a tank or healer just adds more salt to the wound, so i usually tend to only dps in those 3 hcs 

still trying to farm a second battered hilt, no luck


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2009)

Being a hunter is nice. Being ranged dps, I just sit back, dodge the firewalls, step out of the void zones and keep track of my pet.

The only times I ever get blamed for anything is if I'm supposed to kite and don't do it right. Though of course, I do it right.


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2009)

you know what's sad

when my tank and healer out dps pure dps classes

then when i start cry

cause i don't have a full geared shadow priest and most of my tank's fury gear isn't the best either

and when my off spec is out dpsing those pure dps classes i know the group is shit


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2009)

Shadow Priest.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 20, 2009)

Sometimes my pet does more DPS than some people in heroics. 

Then again, I'm Beastmaster spec, so half of it SHOULD be from my pet.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 20, 2009)

Sometimes i'll just leave my rogue on auto attack during a heroic. I'll be forum browsing while he's swinging away. 

There are only about 2 heroics that genuinely interest me enough to keep my full focus the entire time.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 21, 2009)

The new heroics for my rogue generally just autoattack and aoe spam. Blood Fury+Flurry+Killing Spree then Adrenaline Rush+FoK on the next pack. oh and tricks etc

My rogue really needs new weapons, for combat anyway. Fucking using [The Key] and that rep sword from wyrmrest or w/e


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 21, 2009)

My rogue's weapons are pretty outdated as well. The 25 seal argent mace, and that Emblem of Heroism fist weapon.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 21, 2009)

I use the staff from Forge of Souls Normal when in Aspect of the Dragonhawk, and I use the ILVL 200 fist weapon from Sartharion and Black Knight's Rondel when in Aspect of the Viper.

My weapons are crap.


----------



## Muk (Dec 21, 2009)

Jotun said:


> The new heroics for my rogue generally just autoattack and aoe spam. Blood Fury+Flurry+Killing Spree then Adrenaline Rush+FoK on the next pack. oh and tricks etc
> 
> My rogue really needs new weapons, for combat anyway. Fucking using [The Key] and that rep sword from wyrmrest or w/e



there should be new and nice weapon drops from those 3 hc's


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 21, 2009)

Well my priest still has the Furious PvP staff, so he's good for now.

And yeah Muk there's several good weapons in the new heroics. Not the _*best*_, but they're alot better then starter wow heroics, and rep reward weapons.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 21, 2009)

I know there are new weps in the new heroics. I have the axes/maces on my shaman for enhc, the shit just won't drop for my fucking rogue. I've gotten the daggers, but honestly I was Mut for the longest time and I play to have fun >.>

I've run those 3 shit instances at least 50 times for that new pug achievement and I never get the agl rings/neck or the leather shit to drop for me. On heroic OR normal. The only thing I have an abundance in are badges, and I've gotten most of the best badge gear to dare :/

aka fuck you rng


----------



## Golbez (Dec 21, 2009)

I ran ToC Heroic a hundred times to get Marrowstrike or whatever from The Black Knight.

I never got it and instead had to go with his dagger.
Atleast now I have a good staff.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 21, 2009)

Jotun said:


> I know there are new weps in the new heroics. I have the axes/maces on my shaman for enhc, the shit just won't drop for my fucking rogue. I've gotten the daggers, but honestly I was Mut for the longest time and I play to have fun >.>
> 
> I've run those 3 shit instances at least 50 times for that new pug achievement and I never get the agl rings/neck or the leather shit to drop for me. On heroic OR normal. The only thing I have an abundance in are badges, and I've gotten most of the best badge gear to dare :/
> 
> aka fuck you rng



Got two daggers(how many are there?) and the axe in FoS. Trying to get the sword from HoR. But I haven't even run PoS on my rogue yet to unlock it.


----------



## Muk (Dec 21, 2009)

leather items drop left and right for me

i ran it today and it dropped for both my tank and healer, all the leather gear you would want


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 21, 2009)

Plate only seems to drop when I run anywhere on my priest or rogue.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 21, 2009)

There must be at least 6-7(3-4 rogue ones) daggers on normal/heroic between the 3 dungeons. All I really need is nighttime, for my MH, from jamesbrown or w/e in H FoS and Liar's Tongue, for my OH, from  HHoR.

Don't even get me started on the battered hilt. My farm group broke up for it when every1 else got it basically >_>;


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 21, 2009)

Got Nighttime on my rogue the other day. Don't know what Liar's Tounge is, though. Is it a dagger?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 21, 2009)

How long would it take for an  high schooler to reach level 80.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 21, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> How long would it take for an  high schooler to reach level 80.



From level one, with the new lfg system and av leveling at 51+? Maybe a month or two.


----------



## Muk (Dec 21, 2009)

Grrr Saurufang or however you spell is is annoying if you don't have enough ranged dps with you 

we only had 3 ranged dps for icc10, including my shadow priest

i was mindflaying the adds to slow them down the fuck and we had him to 10% if only we had one extra ranged dps we could have downed him for sure


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 21, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> From level one, with the new lfg system and av leveling at 51+? Maybe a month or two.



Really? Maybe once indoor track season is over i'll get back into WoW. What is this av leveling at 51 you speak of ?

On another note...

^
Link of one of my now favorite pvp movies.almost better than Grim's series


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 21, 2009)

Tosan and Kamil were always my favorites to watch. 

The new LFG system lets you q for random dungeons cross realm. So it'll randomly assemble a group from realms in your battlegroup. No more spending hours trying to put together a group.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 22, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Got Nighttime on my rogue the other day. Don't know what Liar's Tounge is, though. Is it a dagger?



1.50 sword and ya Sarufang adds are the only things that seem to mess up the runs.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 22, 2009)

^ Just saw that thing drop last night. Was on my priest, of course.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 22, 2009)

Finally beat FOS, now I gotta goto Pit of Saron and continue my quest line. I hope i can sell my hilt for 13K. I REALLY need the money for uping my gear like Tankard O'Terror instead of my crap dagger.

Tried doing Dedicated Few 10 man, failed SO bad.

Remember, in any kind of pug, it's NEVER the DPS fault. It's ALWAYS the tanks for not having good enough gear, or the Healers fault for not having enough spell power. NEVER DPS. 

That's what I hate about being a healer. If the raid wipes, suddenly my fault. Not DPS fault or tanks fault for pulling when I need mana back. It's not the tanks fault if he cannot pick up the +20 adds DPS pulls becuase they AOE like dumbasses thinking AOE is better than single target. So it's NEVER the DPS fault, it's ALWAYS the tanks and Healers folks.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm looking forward to deciding on whether I want to heal or DPS most of the time on my Shaman.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 22, 2009)

time to quit wow it seems...


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 22, 2009)

Why's that?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 22, 2009)

no time to play,boring and some other things... 
I really prefer doing something else than playing wow !


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2009)

Sedaiv said:


> Finally beat FOS, now I gotta goto Pit of Saron and continue my quest line. I hope i can sell my hilt for 13K. I REALLY need the money for uping my gear like Tankard O'Terror instead of my crap dagger.
> 
> Tried doing Dedicated Few 10 man, failed SO bad.
> 
> ...



see that is exactly why i do NOT play as healer or tank in the 3 new dungeons.

it is too much a pain to suddenly get the blame form naab dps faults

i just play along the dps "i blame the tank and healer " 

and if as a shadow priest or fury dps i out dps pure dps classes i can even blame them for being shitty dps

it is just that much more awesome to point out their weak dps


----------



## Okokami (Dec 22, 2009)

I hope i never have to tank HOR again... Not my idea of "chilling-out".


----------



## Jotun (Dec 22, 2009)

More intense than firefighter/yogg/anub/ICC for me as a healer. HoR I mean.


----------



## Muk (Dec 23, 2009)

hor is a pain in the ass

it just goes to show how shitty warriors have it as tanks to pull aggro

so little ability to properly pull ranged monsters away from a healer


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah. 

Basically the tank's skill with aggro will make or break a HoR run. Can be annoying when you get newer tanks attempting to gear up.


----------



## Muk (Dec 23, 2009)

thats one thing, the other thing is, warrior tanks have it generally more difficult to pick up aggro, since they need rage to initiate just about any ability and in the beginning they have none, or during those short times, they might lose all of their rage

bloodlust just doesn't give enough rage in those cases


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 24, 2009)

What's the best Endgame stuff to do with a mage? i plan on getting to lvl 80 quick after i start resuming play after 2 years in the morning.

Two other friends and I are making pally's, i will be prot, one will be ret and the other holy. What's stronger without gear mostly, we are all blood elfs. I want to duel them and win. and what is good to do with three beast azz pally's, because we are all good at the game with brand new laptops.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 24, 2009)

Best to do with a class at endgame is all a matter of opinion. I for one would say PvP in org.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2009)

So I started playing yesterday. I made a Tauren Druid and its lvl 10 on the first day! I'll probably be lvl 20 in by friday or saturday. Since im on this trial account thats highest I can go.  I'm thinking about making an alliance account too. How are solo PvE? I'm making a shadow priest for pvp


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 24, 2009)

i think i should give away my account  or at least one of them!


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 24, 2009)

Solo pve is pretty easy nowdays. Alot of stuff has been nerf'd, and with the new dungeon system, you'll get through low level dungeons with ease.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Solo pve is pretty easy nowdays. Alot of stuff has been nerf'd, and with the new dungeon system, you'll get through low level dungeons with ease.


Good. I think i'll be good with a priest.



LivingHitokiri said:


> i think i should give away my account  or at least one of them!



I'm here.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah a priest is a good choice. Pretty easy while leveling up as well, since you can heal and dps with no problem. Hell, I play a level 80 spriest now and I've had to emergency heal several heroics.


----------



## Okokami (Dec 24, 2009)

For tank/dps while levelling there is the drood. Feral, of course.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 24, 2009)

Can't wait for my worgen druid.


----------



## Okokami (Dec 24, 2009)

It'll be as bad as the legolas' in tbc 
people know me as baloo anyway for being a black bear, so I'll have to stick to ma cow


----------



## Jotun (Dec 24, 2009)

Muk said:


> thats one thing, the other thing is, warrior tanks have it generally more difficult to pick up aggro, since they need rage to initiate just about any ability and in the beginning they have none, or during those short times, they might lose all of their rage
> 
> bloodlust just doesn't give enough rage in those cases



My brother is a good warrior tank, but you can really see the limits that warrior tanks have. DPS get impatient and then people die is usually what happens. That whole cubby/LOS strat never works, we have found what works best with warrior tanks is just staying in the middle of the room basically lol. The best part is when he gets stunlocked and then I get spelllocked.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2009)

it truly seems that for a warrior its best to use his ability to charge and stun lock the mage/healer and try to pull them in

having a limitied ability to silence a mage is also good

LOS never works for my warrior tank, maybe it's a good strat for a paladin or dk since they have consecrate/death and decay and are able to pull initial aggro a lot easier than a warrior tank

the only class that piss me off is the rogue, since he stun locks me


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2009)

BEen playing WoW a bit again on custom servers. Aaaaand I get bored with it so damn easily, it's not even funny.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 26, 2009)

Finally I replaced my stupid ILVL200 Mirror of Truth that I've been carrying forever.
Thank god for Heroic Forge of Souls.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> BEen playing WoW a bit again on custom servers. Aaaaand I get bored with it so damn easily, it's not even funny.



I doubt i'd find any joy in playing wow on a private server. The population is just too low. Wow is all about it's community. If there isn't any community, there is just about nothing holding me there to continue playing.

Even people that utterly suck at playing their class contribute to the community, even in a bad way just as trolls do on this forum 

at least I get a good laugh at the noobs while I dps


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 26, 2009)

got my T10 shoulders last night <3


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2009)

Muk said:


> I doubt i'd find any joy in playing wow on a private server. The population is just too low. Wow is all about it's community. If there isn't any community, there is just about nothing holding me there to continue playing.
> 
> Even people that utterly suck at playing their class contribute to the community, even in a bad way just as trolls do on this forum
> 
> at least I get a good laugh at the noobs while I dps



I'm enjoying my LotRO trial, though. Playing Hendrix in Middle-Earth = awesome.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 26, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> got my T10 shoulders last night <3



Gratz.  What class?


----------



## Muk (Dec 27, 2009)

grats on t10 xD

won't be able to play over the break 

bad pc + no subscription = no playing


----------



## Mori` (Dec 27, 2009)

Golbez said:


> Finally I replaced my stupid ILVL200 Mirror of Truth that I've been carrying forever.
> Thank god for Heroic Forge of Souls.



I ran through HFoS for the first time yesterday whilst scrounging together badges...I was so focused on just getting through it and moving on to the next random that I selected DE on the dagger when it dropped >____<


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 27, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Gratz.  What class?



Thanks, resto shaman.



Moridin said:


> I ran through HFoS for the first time yesterday whilst scrounging together badges...I was so focused on just getting through it and moving on to the next random that I selected DE on the dagger when it dropped >____<



I won't even pretend I'm surprised =p


----------



## Muk (Dec 27, 2009)

well abyss crystals are at an all time low on my server

i think they were around 30g last i checked

it does benefit me when i do some expensive enchants to sell them on the market


----------



## Mori` (Dec 27, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I won't even pretend I'm surprised =p



So mean T_T



Muk said:


> well abyss crystals are at an all time low on my server
> 
> i think they were around 30g last i checked
> 
> it does benefit me when i do some expensive enchants to sell them on the market



AC price drop means I might finally be able to afford berserking one day xD


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 27, 2009)

come on msn tom >_>


----------



## dandyman (Dec 27, 2009)

I finally bought WoW and now I'm wondering which is the best realm to start playing. Any ideas?


----------



## Muk (Dec 27, 2009)

Moridin said:


> So mean T_T
> 
> 
> 
> AC price drop means I might finally be able to afford berserking one day xD



don't you have an enchanter friend? it is not that expensive to make....

i only charge 10g for enchanting fee  well i only do that when i am shouting in trade, if i sell on ah its a lot higher 

@whatur:

err i'd go with a server that is 'full' it has a lot more people and thus the social aspect will be better as well as the auction house economy


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 27, 2009)

A good economy is so damn important it's not even funny.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 27, 2009)

Shammys are cool. Did they take off that wolf like animation that the shoulder had on it, or are they still insnanely awesome?


----------



## Golbez (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh yeah, I just got me the ILVL232 Orca Hunter's Harpoon from Heroic Halls of Reflection.
Now I'm happy.


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 27, 2009)

whatur said:


> I finally bought WoW and now I'm wondering which is the best realm to start playing. Any ideas?



I'm a normal population guy myself.  I've played on pve and pvp servers, but I liked pve better. Depends what your preference is though.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 27, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Shammys are cool. Did they take off that wolf like animation that the shoulder had on it, or are they still insnanely awesome?



Shoveltusk ghost things still on the shoulders ya.

My bro was showing me the t10 shoulders he got, the war t10 helm is sick... but those shoulders are fucking garbage. PIGGY SHOULDERS? REALLY?


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 27, 2009)

Hrm, don't think I saw the war's set.


----------



## Appletart (Dec 28, 2009)

I just play arena in this game, geared my resto 2v2 druid alt out in feral gear from that new ICC heroic, played 1 instance in my new feral set and instantly got bored zzzz.  



my main character, the only pve gear I have is from 10 man naxx.  Though my realm alliance population is like 5% to 95% horde and I can only play 2v2 (

Been playing 3v3 with a dude who can't get above 1k PR 2v2.

Looking for a warrior to play afflic/arms/holy in S8 3v3, cmon over to the 5% laughing skull alliance utopia!


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah I replaced some of my gear. I also paid for a faction change. The Alliance on my server is so much cooler than the horde. Her name is Lotous, US Servers, Turalyon.



I also am the ONLY lvl 80 Lotous on US Servers. I'm aware my back is unenchanted. I keep forgetting to give it Major Agility. My resto gear (gotta use wow-heroes) I keep forgetting to put Superior Spellpower (Bracers) and Mighty Spellpower (weapon). I got the enchantments. 

So far, I've made like 3K more money on from Enchanting in less than 2 months than I EVER made money as a Leather Worker. Of course, Skinning is my main money. Also got some new achievements. I'm now concentrating on my Deathchargers Reins.


----------



## Okokami (Dec 28, 2009)

There was a page on the blizzard site with all the t10 visuals.. I lol'd IRL when I saw the rogue's back then.


----------



## dandyman (Dec 28, 2009)

Started playing in Darksorrow yesterday as an UD Mage. Anyone else there?


----------



## Starrk (Dec 28, 2009)

I miss my toons. 

I hate being poor.


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 29, 2009)

Stark said:


> I miss my toons.
> 
> I hate being poor.



Yah I stopped playing a while ago.  I might pick it back up when they raise the lvl cap.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 29, 2009)

A lot of us are Americans, so we cannot play EU Servers sorry Finnish.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 29, 2009)

So apparently a WoW magazine is coming out soon. 40 bucks for a one year subscription. Not sure if i'm gonna shell out that much for it or not.

But I like seeing Blizzard reaching out to other things to keep the players informed.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 30, 2009)

Something tragic happen to me today! I was doing a quest minding my own business  uni I get ganked and camped by some Ally rogue. I was so pissed I immediately logged out and rerolled on a PvE server. I am now a Human Warlock and I don't plan on rerolling again until i'm lvl 80 (soon to be 85)


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 30, 2009)

You get use to that. 

I've level'd 3 toons to 80, and multiple other mid-level alts on a pvp server. A server where horde are insanely dominate. The amount of times i've been camped is probably beyond any number I could count too.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 30, 2009)

Niko Bellica I wouldn't count on wrath for atleast another 6 months. That's why PVP server suck. I PVP in Alteric Valley, Arathi Basin, Warsong Gulch, Eye of the Storm, Strands of the Ancients and Wintergrasp.

Aldo Raine: Again, that's why I roll PVE. If I rolled PVP, I'd use a Rogue or Death Knight as they got insane abilites to PVP. I remember I was doing some PVP Dailys in Grizzly Hills, at like 72 or 73 (don't remember) and some Ally Death KNight came out and kep ghanking me. So I asked a lvl 80 lock friend to come by. He and two of his guildies came by (they were getting ready for a group) and helped me do a few dailies. 15 minutes after I did hte PVP dailies, I was heading back to PVE, when him and a buddy attacked. Once more, my friend & his two guildies owned face. 

If you're gonna try leveling as PVP, you gotta have a backup plan for people 8 lvls higher than you.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2009)

* gettin BC and Lich King at the same time ! the best x-mas everr !!!!!!*


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 30, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * gettin BC and Lich King at the same time ! the best x-mas everr !!!!!!*



Welcome to teh modern era. Try to get Cataclysm when it comes out next year. I DOUBT they'll release another instance after ICC. I mean they KNOW they messed up releasing Black Temple BEFORE Sunwell Plat. The guilds at that level had already killed one of the main villains from Warcraft III.

If you're alliance, join Turalyon and I'll invite you to Knights of Oblivion and power level you. I'm already working on my Loremaster of Eastern Kingdom and Kalimdor. I know they're changing things in Azeroth, wanna get a few achievements before they change 'em up where I can no longer do them. Kinda like how they removed Dailey Reg & Daily H for Weekly Raid.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2009)

> Welcome to teh modern era. Try to get Cataclysm when it comes out next year. I DOUBT they'll release another instance after ICC. I mean they KNOW they messed up releasing Black Temple BEFORE Sunwell Plat. The guilds at that level had already killed one of the main villains from Warcraft III.
> 
> If you're alliance, join Turalyon and I'll invite you to Knights of Oblivion and power level you. I'm already working on my Loremaster of Eastern Kingdom and Kalimdor. I know they're changing things in Azeroth, wanna get a few achievements before they change 'em up where I can no longer do them. Kinda like how they removed Dailey Reg & Daily H for Weekly Raid.



*hmmmmmmmmmm  i`ll think about it *


----------



## Horrid Crow (Dec 30, 2009)

Sedaiv said:


> If you're gonna try leveling as PVP, you gotta have a backup plan for people 8 lvls higher than you.



Like having a main character standing close to your alt?
Works for me.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 30, 2009)

MMO has a preview of the Path of Titans up.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 30, 2009)

Can't wait to get it back up.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2009)

*cant wait for you to be back *


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 30, 2009)

Cata world event may have started. People are saying there have been tiny earthquakes in different areas. Haven't felt them ingame myself, but I have no reason to doubt it. 

If they are starting it this slowly and this early, I bet it'll be totally epic when it's complete.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 30, 2009)

They're slowly getting better...


----------



## Muk (Dec 31, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * gettin BC and Lich King at the same time ! the best x-mas everr !!!!!!*



congrats velvet ****


----------



## Kagemizu (Dec 31, 2009)

WoW, The reason I haven't Posted here in Months, LOL. Yeah Velvet Congrats on the upgrade. Here is my issue, I am an avid Hunter to the point of having a realm dedicated to every available hunter race (undead hunter coming soon). Now I want to head to a new US realm to roll a Priest, Druid, Shaman, and Paladin. Im considering a new or low pop realm.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 31, 2009)

*if you go to farstriders im there *


----------



## Golbez (Dec 31, 2009)

Damn, I was a fool for making my Alliance druid on Al Akir long ago.
Now, everywhere I go, there's hostile hordies who wants a piece of me.

Heck, I went to a tiny questing area in Zul'Drak yesterday and I found 5 hordies in the same area. Dear lord...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 31, 2009)

*i still no get it why horde love runing around goldshire :3*


----------



## Kagemizu (Dec 31, 2009)

You gotta love a group of unruly individuals with Tusk, Fangs, Horns, who are Arrogant Canabals. FOR THE HORDE!!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 31, 2009)

*i like tusks and fangs *


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 31, 2009)

My server is pretty dead, so I think i'll just be farming bgs for my 100k kills, and working on a new alt until cata.

I already wasted all my gold so I wouldn't be tempted to do anything else. If anyone had been on my server today they would have gotten a free 2-3k gold.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 31, 2009)

My Rogue needs Dual Spec.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 31, 2009)

My hunter has dual spec, but doesn't need it.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 31, 2009)

Same with my priest. Got it, but never use it. I'm a shadow priest mang, fuck disc.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 31, 2009)

* i wont pay for dual spec*


----------



## Golbez (Dec 31, 2009)

I used to use Survival for raiding, but since Beast Mastery got that 10% damage boost instead of like 10 seconds of Beast Within, I've decided to just stick with BM for raiding.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 31, 2009)

*my hunter is BM  so far i like it*


----------



## Golbez (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, Beast Mastery is the most enjoyable as a Hunter imo. 

Also, you can tame huge dinosaurs, awesome beetles (I have one of these!), chimeras and all kinds of crazy crap.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 31, 2009)

*i want a raptor  from the crater*


----------



## Kagemizu (Dec 31, 2009)

We NFers should be on the same server. Anyone with me?


----------



## Starrk (Jan 1, 2010)

We'd have to name it something with 'NF' in the name.

But I want to be a part of it (I'm trying to get my account back up) and we should start on a server where we don't already have someone.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 1, 2010)

*that would be fun !*


----------



## Muk (Jan 1, 2010)

tried that it failed


----------



## Velvet (Jan 1, 2010)

*aw come on *


----------



## Starrk (Jan 1, 2010)

But Tifa and I are here now.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 1, 2010)

*yup yup *


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 1, 2010)

... Damn US servers


----------



## Velvet (Jan 1, 2010)

*...........*


----------



## Muk (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah ... us servers and europe won't like each other


----------



## Velvet (Jan 1, 2010)

*yes they will *


----------



## Golbez (Jan 1, 2010)

Goddamn, I just stumbled upon 3 bots in the same area. They're stealing my skinning.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 1, 2010)

I have never seen a Profession farmer in-game. 

I mean, I've seen ppl working on them, but never a bot.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 1, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Goddamn, I just stumbled upon 3 bots in the same area. They're stealing my skinning.


i remember in TBC ,farming fire motes was impossible in SMV


----------



## Velvet (Jan 1, 2010)

*hehe farmer*


----------



## Golbez (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, the reason I call them bots is because it was 3 of the same class running around the same area for days.
Also, when I killed some of their targets myself, they would sometimes run over and stand on top of me, as if there was something they wanted to attack.
Oh, and they were all Horde while I was alliance, and they didn't try to stop me at all.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 1, 2010)

*lol   *


----------



## Starrk (Jan 1, 2010)

I knew this one Orc shaman that had 3 Orc Shamans bots he had on follow.

I ran Scarlet Monastery with him once.

I was incredibly annoyed, but finished the instance anyway.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, I remember when leveling my shaman a while ago. I was in Winterspring and almost ready for Outlands and needed to hunt some Yetis. So I go where they roam, and then I stumble upon 3 identical Paladins killing all of them. MultiBoxing ftl.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 1, 2010)

MultiBoxing, that's what he called it.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 1, 2010)

Multiboxing shammys prove to be insanely annoying.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 1, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> Multiboxing shammys prove to be insanely annoying.


4 elementals and 1 holy in 5s arena is fun....
NOT


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 1, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Well, the reason I call them bots is because it was 3 of the same class running around the same area for days.
> Also, when I killed some of their targets myself, they would sometimes run over and stand on top of me, as if there was something they wanted to attack.
> Oh, and they were all Horde while I was alliance, and they didn't try to stop me at all.



I'd think it would be a better idea to do that on a pve server.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 2, 2010)

Horrid Crow said:


> Like having a main character standing close to your alt?
> Works for me.



No having 2 or 3 friends ready for combat.



Velvet said:


> *i still no get it why horde love runing around goldshire :3*



Exploration or they're diverting attention for the achievement For the Horde, in other words they're drawing attention to SW for a Ironforge raid. I've done FOr the Horde 10 days in a row, 3 tanks, 8/9 healers, rest DPS and rand Exodar, Darnassus, Stormwind, Ironforge in that order and got all the leaders dead. Only two of those times we were able to get out of combat and make a port to Ogrimmar.



Golbez said:


> My hunter has dual spec, but doesn't need it.



Everyone should have it. One for Leveling, one for Raiding/PVP.



Golbez said:


> I used to use Survival for raiding, but since Beast Mastery got that 10% damage boost instead of like 10 seconds of Beast Within, I've decided to just stick with BM for raiding.



BM Hunters are kind of needed, they give attack bonuses to raids. They help DPS out for melee classes since Shamen don't always drop Strength of the Earth.

If we do a Naruto Forums Guild, we gotta decide what faction first. Once that is settled, we can do Server. I'd say ALlianc on Turalyon. I'v already paid for a faction change AND server change.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 2, 2010)

> Exploration or they're diverting attention for the achievement For the Horde, in other words they're drawing attention to SW for a Ironforge raid. I've done FOr the Horde 10 days in a row, 3 tanks, 8/9 healers, rest DPS and rand Exodar, Darnassus, Stormwind, Ironforge in that order and got all the leaders dead. Only two of those times we were able to get out of combat and make a port to Ogrimmar.



*ooooooooooooooo so thats whyyy  thaanks*


----------



## Migooki (Jan 2, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> Multiboxing shammys prove to be insanely annoying.



Pretty sure that can be said about any class unless you're playing it yourself.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 2, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> Pretty sure that can be said about any class unless you're playing it yourself.



Shammys and mages are the only two classes you usually see multiboxing. And shammys are the hardest to deal with out of them from my exp.

Hell, I cam across a full group of a druid, pally, hunter, mage and another class(can't remember what ) multiboxing, and took them all out with ease twice.

Shammys.. not so much.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 2, 2010)

You know, shammy must be the only class I've never actually played.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 2, 2010)

Shammy, hunter, druid and warlock for me. 

I've tried a druid and warlock, but never past level 20.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 2, 2010)

*got my BC pek LK laterr*


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 2, 2010)

^ Gratzor.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 2, 2010)

*thanks 

 but it doesnt let me upgrade...
*


----------



## Starrk (Jan 2, 2010)

Never been: Hunter, Druid, Shaman, and Warrior.

I have a great Pally, Lock, and Rogue, and I'm working on a Priest and Mage.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 2, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *thanks
> 
> but it doesnt let me upgrade...
> *



What do you mean? I've had my copies work fine.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 2, 2010)

> What do you mean? I've had my copies work fine.



*ah never minddd  fixed*


----------



## Starrk (Jan 2, 2010)

I need to upgrade and get my account back up.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 2, 2010)

*great now i cant use it  fuckin eu key*


----------



## Muk (Jan 2, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *great now i cant use it  fuckin eu key*



you should have just bought it directly at bliz online store


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 2, 2010)

What's a good pve solo spec for warlocks


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 3, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *ooooooooooooooo so thats whyyy  thaanks*



No problem. Keep in mind, sometimes it's just a ruse. They might be exploring to explore or they're doing some sort of achievement that involves visiting different areas. For example if they're in souther Eastern Kingdoms, the Dark Moon Faire comes to Elwynn Forest.



Aldo Raine said:


> Shammys and mages are the only two classes you usually see multiboxing. And shammys are the hardest to deal with out of them from my exp.
> 
> Hell, I cam across a full group of a druid, pally, hunter, mage and another class(can't remember what ) multiboxing, and took them all out with ease twice.
> 
> Shammys.. not so much.



You must be a terrible PVPer then. Enhancement shamen are terrible for PVP. Elemental on the other hand do more damage than warlocks, that's a pure pvp class. I don't like elemental honestly. 



Velvet said:


> *thanks
> 
> but it doesnt let me upgrade...
> *



You put the disks in and choose to upgrade your account.



Niko Bellic said:


> What's a good pve solo spec for warlocks



Solo as in leveling is without a doubt Demonology. Solo as in raiding/PVP it is Destruction.


----------



## Appletart (Jan 3, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> You must be a terrible PVPer then. Enhancement shamen are terrible for PVP.



Ever come across Zoo cleave?  Enhancements are pretty much dominating rated arenas at the mo.



Sedaiv said:


> Solo as in leveling is without a doubt Demonology. Solo as in raiding/PVP it is Destruction.



Affliction in both cases actually.



Sedaiv said:


> Elemental on the other hand do more damage than warlocks, that's a pure pvp class. I don't like elemental honestly.



Pure pvp class?  You ever seen an elemental shaman do well without the assistance of a destro/frost?  Pure cannon, nothing else.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 3, 2010)

Appletart said:


> Ever come across Zoo cleave?  Enhancements are pretty much dominating rated arenas at the mo.
> 
> Affliction in both cases actually.
> 
> Pure pvp class?  You ever seen an elemental shaman do well without the assistance of a destro/frost?  Pure cannon, nothing else.



1.) LMAO! SHOW ME! I gotta see this. I want to see a top rated PVP 2/2, 3/3, or 5/5 with a Shaman in general! That'll be funny.

2.) Affliction is good for raiding. But leveling, it's important for your pet to have good survivability as that is your pet. Affliction is fine, but your pets are far more important for doing DPS and DPS/Tank leveling rotation.

3.) Pure DPS classes are Rogues, Hunters, Mages, and Warlocks. There is no pure PVP. I might have accidently said pure pvp instead of dps.


----------



## Appletart (Jan 3, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> 1.) LMAO! SHOW ME! I gotta see this. I want to see a top rated PVP 2/2, 3/3, or 5/5 with a Shaman in general! That'll be funny.



 Checksix got there with enchancement (Flexxi)
 (no shamans here!)

Laugh away.



Sedaiv said:


> Affliction is good for raiding. But leveling, it's important for your pet to have good survivability as that is your pet. Affliction is fine, but your pets are far more important for doing DPS and DPS/Tank leveling rotation.



/facepalm

To Niko Bellic, the best pve solo spec for warlocks is afflicion with a felguard, don't go past 41 pnts in demo, gather mobs up with the felguard, dot everything with corruption, the siphon life healing ticks are insane when applied to like x6-9 mobs your felguard is tanking, and just mop up exp that way.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 3, 2010)

> you should have just bought it directly at bliz online store



*i wouldve if i had a job and a card *


----------



## Golbez (Jan 3, 2010)

Damn, after oh so many months, I finally get to down Sartharion again. It's been so long.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 3, 2010)

*is it fun o3o*


----------



## Golbez (Jan 3, 2010)

He has a huge firewall. Damn right it's fun.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 3, 2010)

Shamans aint good in arena?? w00t? beast cleave anyone??? 

Anyway i just was told by a 1.4k dps dk to l2p .... lawl


----------



## Golbez (Jan 3, 2010)

Wasn't Beast Cleave that arena strategy that got BM Hunters to lose like 8 seconds of their Beast Within and gain 10% more damage all the time instead?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 3, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Wasn't Beast Cleave that arena strategy that got BM Hunters to lose like 8 seconds of their Beast Within and gain 10% more damage all the time instead?


Beast cleave is the perfect anti melee cleave since you have enha shammy bm hunter and pala with BL raping anyone XD
And shamans forget about wizzard cleave both as healers and dps...
shamans atm are one of the most viable classes in arena


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 3, 2010)

God, I hate arena. Haven't touched it since last season.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 3, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> What's a good pve solo spec for warlocks



If you want to solo elite quest chains go for demonology, however affliction is still best for leveling imo.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 3, 2010)

BGs are so fun. I miss the little fun things in WoW - but not the long and boring ones.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 3, 2010)

I miss city raids that were about pvp, and not about getting a mount.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 3, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> BGs are so fun. I miss the little fun things in WoW - but not the long and boring ones.


Yeah, so much fun when you have blue geared scrubs in your team while you try winning against a premade....


----------



## Okokami (Jan 3, 2010)

Theres still premades out there?


----------



## Starrk (Jan 3, 2010)

I saw one not too long before my time ran out.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 3, 2010)

Premades are still going strong.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 3, 2010)

So pissed! I went to upgrade my account to BC since my trial expired but I accidentally upgraded my other account with my old garbage accounts.  I would've got another 10 trial days. Damnit!!!


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 3, 2010)

That's a sucky mistake. 

Are you gonna just pick up and work on the garbage accounts, or spend another 40$ or so and upgrade the one you wanted?



On another subject, the next wing of ICC is opening up next week. Plagueworks is what it's called. I haven't even been in ICC yet, but the faster new wings come out, the faster we can move towards cata. So, whoooooooooooooooooooot.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 3, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> That's a sucky mistake.
> 
> Are you gonna just pick up and work on the garbage accounts, or spend another 40$ or so and upgrade the one you wanted?
> 
> ...



Nah its not really a big deal since NONE of my accounts are past lvl 22. I'm just really bummed that I have to start my Warlock over again ( I had a Human Warlock but the Alliance side is really boring so I made a an Undead Warlock). I might just make a undead warlock to so make it less repetitive


----------



## Starrk (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't why, but it's a lot easier for me to level a Horde toon then an Alliance.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 3, 2010)

^ Same for me and anyone else i've talked to about it.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 3, 2010)

For me, I think it's just the lack of interest in the other characters.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 4, 2010)

The rated bgs will have the premades jizz their pants and the smurfs can BG for funsies somewhere else.

Speaking of cleave, I got gibd in ICC10 today 2 times because the tank likes to dance and then I was kicked because my DPS was too low. Apparently my dead dps isn't that great :/


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah. Everyone wanted rated bgs to get away from teams, and be able to solo your way to arena level pvp gear if you wanted to, but now they'll just be bigger arenas. 

Pretty gay reason to be kicked. But i've seen wayyyyyy worse.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 4, 2010)

Any set date on that expansion yet?
I suppose not considering it hasn't been.. wait. Dude, it's been a year since WotLK. 
Woa. Time goes so fast.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Jan 4, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> Any set date on that expansion yet?
> I suppose not considering it hasn't been.. wait. Dude, it's been a year since WotLK.
> Woa. Time goes so fast.



Summer of this year the earliest. Most likely a fall release right after Blizz con.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 4, 2010)

Appletart said:


> Checksix got there with enchancement (Flexxi)
> (no shamans here!)
> 
> Laugh away.
> ...



Notice the majority aren't american. 



LivingHitokiri said:


> Beast cleave is the perfect anti melee cleave since you have enha shammy bm hunter and pala with BL raping anyone XD
> And shamans forget about wizzard cleave both as healers and dps...
> shamans atm are one of the most viable classes in arena



The word you're looking for is "SHAMEN" not "SHAMANS". That's a constant misspelling on blizzards and a lot of peoples parts. You don't say "Ladies and Gentlemans". Neither do you say "Those mans are gay." It's Shamen.

I wouldn't expect Cat until after August.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 4, 2010)

There was one post on the WoW forums that said Cata would be out mid summer, but that was just speculation. 

- They haven't even started beta yet. So that's against Cata being out soon.

- 3.3 is already out. You can't ride on a single patch for an entire year until a new xpac is ready. 

So I really have no idea. I would bet on it being mid year. Unless they have a new patch in the works, but I doubt it.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 4, 2010)

It's been confirmed that 3.3 was the last major patch until Cataclysm.

3.3.1 next month maybe?


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 4, 2010)

That's possible. I guess one thing they could do is make the world event leading up to Cata a fairly long one.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 4, 2010)

The level cap being raised by 5 makes me think:

What happens when the level cap is 100? Will Blizz keep going?


----------



## Jotun (Jan 4, 2010)

They will keep going as long as people keep paying. Honestly no reason not to.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 4, 2010)

Blizz is all about the money. It's shown even more in the latest months with all the faction changes and the new shop.

Can't complain ofc. Everyone loves money, and the stuff they added in has been awaited for a long time.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 4, 2010)

If anyone wants Pre-Cataclysm stuff, then there's already invisible earth-shakers running around in the world, even in Dalaran which just so happens to be affected despite being in the air.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 4, 2010)

My bet would be around August/September.. maybe October but I doubt it.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Jan 4, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> The word you're looking for is "SHAMEN" not "SHAMANS". That's a constant misspelling on blizzards and a lot of peoples parts. You don't say "Ladies and Gentlemans". Neither do you say "Those mans are gay." It's Shamen.
> 
> I wouldn't expect Cat until after August.



I've heard Hispanic people who actually still use Shaman in their society today say the word as "Shahmahn". And that is the proper way to say it in their language, so I would take it there are a few ways to properly say Shaman.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 4, 2010)

That would be quite a long time for the current patch to be out, though.

Maybe they will have another pvp type of patch. Bring out a new bg and new season. But even then they'll start to lose pve players.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## superattackpea (Jan 5, 2010)

So i'm attempting to install the game and I keep getting the message "\World of Warcraft\ World of Warcraft.lnk" could not be found.

What the hell, all I've done is buy the game put it in my computer and click accept to the user agreement. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 5, 2010)

They plan to release each wing of Ice Crown Citadel one month at a time, so we got SOME time. I stil lthink they should JUST be releasing ICC first wing. They released TOC REALLY soon after releasing Ulduar.

Their current play is stop at 100, but if they keep the lore going they can keep going. They still have A LOT of outland left, I mean there was SO MUCH not touched in outland VS Azeroth. Emerald Dream is a possibility. There is still one Old Gold left seeing that Yogg-Saron & C'thun have been slain. The Burning Legion is at the top of the list, in particular Sargeras. I mean you imagine how EPIC the battle with Sargeras will be?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> The word you're looking for is "SHAMEN" not "SHAMANS". That's a constant misspelling on blizzards and a lot of peoples parts. You don't say "Ladies and Gentlemans". Neither do you say "Those mans are gay." It's Shamen.



You're joking right?


----------



## Starrk (Jan 5, 2010)

He probably isn't, so...


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm more serious than cancer. I'm tired of people and "Shamans". As I said you don't say "Those mans are gay" or "I never so man mans and womans in one building before." It's SHAMEN just as it's MEN and WOMEN. You're not going to win arguement with me on this. I'm too fucking stuborn to change. It's Shamen. Noone corrects me in warcraft either. So it means 1 of 2 things, they dont care or I'm right and I'm leaning to the latter of hte two.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 5, 2010)

Although I prefer "Shaman". It rolls off the tounge easier.


----------



## superattackpea (Jan 5, 2010)

Does anyone know any way to help me out?


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 5, 2010)

Find your WoW folder and click the launcher. It's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 5, 2010)

superattackpea said:


> So i'm attempting to install the game and I keep getting the message "\World of Warcraft\ World of Warcraft.lnk" could not be found.
> 
> What the hell, all I've done is buy the game put it in my computer and click accept to the user agreement. Does anyone know how to fix this?



You just bought the game? :/
Tried repairing it? The installation may have screwed up.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 5, 2010)

superattackpea said:


> So i'm attempting to install the game and I keep getting the message "\World of Warcraft\ World of Warcraft.lnk" could not be found.
> 
> What the hell, all I've done is buy the game put it in my computer and click accept to the user agreement. Does anyone know how to fix this?



Let me guess. You're using Windows Vista?


----------



## Okokami (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmm yes. Researching the problem and it does seem to come up with vista users. 

I'll assume the solution is to right-click the wow shortcut and select "run as administrator".


----------



## Jotun (Jan 5, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I'm more serious than cancer. I'm tired of people and "Shamans". As I said you don't say "Those mans are gay" or "I never so man mans and womans in one building before." It's SHAMEN just as it's MEN and WOMEN. You're not going to win arguement with me on this. I'm too fucking stuborn to change. It's Shamen. Noone corrects me in warcraft either. So it means 1 of 2 things, they dont care or I'm right and I'm leaning to the latter of hte two.



My dictionary shows it as Shaman and Shamans for the plural and several online showed it the same way. I don't see your point?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I'm more serious than cancer. I'm tired of people and "Shamans". As I said you don't say "Those mans are gay" or "I never so man mans and womans in one building before." It's SHAMEN just as it's MEN and WOMEN. You're not going to win arguement with me on this. I'm too fucking stuborn to change. It's Shamen. Noone corrects me in warcraft either. So it means 1 of 2 things, they dont care or I'm right and I'm leaning to the latter of hte two.



 American ignorance. Shaman isn't an English word, as such the rules of grammar don't apply. So stop being retarded.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 5, 2010)

Lumping in an entire country with one person ftw?


----------



## Muk (Jan 5, 2010)

tried to kill the optional boss in udular, he put us in our places like a baby!!!

made it to the first big bang before whiping


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I'm more serious than cancer. I'm tired of people and "Shamans". As I said you don't say "Those mans are gay" or "I never so man mans and womans in one building before." It's SHAMEN just as it's MEN and WOMEN. You're not going to win arguement with me on this. I'm too fucking stuborn to change. It's Shamen. Noone corrects me in warcraft either. So it means 1 of 2 things, they dont care or I'm right and I'm leaning to the latter of hte two.



Might want to fact check next time you go on a rant, because you are very wrong.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 5, 2010)

Arena season is ending soon! Bout' time.


----------



## Munken (Jan 5, 2010)

awesome stuff


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 5, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I'm more serious than cancer. I'm tired of people and "Shamans". As I said you don't say "Those mans are gay" or "I never so man mans and womans in one building before." It's SHAMEN just as it's MEN and WOMEN. You're not going to win arguement with me on this. I'm too fucking stuborn to change. It's Shamen. Noone corrects me in warcraft either. So it means 1 of 2 things, they dont care or I'm right and I'm leaning to the latter of hte two.





Hangat?r said:


> American ignorance. Shaman isn't an English word, as such the rules of grammar don't apply. So stop being retarded.



Sedaiv you got shatted on lmao


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 5, 2010)

The way he's saying it is right. And so is the several other ways to say it, so nobody got 'shitted' on. 

He did sort of rage when it wasn't needed. But other then that.....

You should all stfu about how somebody pronounces a word anyway. It's gonna be different everywhere.

NOW AWAY FROM SUCH STUPIDITY

That worgen video was epic. Pumped me up even more for my worgen druid. WTB CATA NAO


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 5, 2010)

Jotun said:


> My dictionary shows it as Shaman and Shamans for the plural and several online showed it the same way. I don't see your point?



LInk or it doesn't exsist. Just like everyoene claiming a Death Knight soloed BWL & AQ40. Show the proof or it didn't happen. It impossible to solo AQ40 & BWL. THere is literally NO WAY you can solo those raids.

Algalon the Raid Destroyer lives up to his name.

As for shamen VS Shamans every single person I've ever met in person, heard in description videos, etc. says "SHAMEN" so I think majoirity wins on this one. You can go check it out yourself. It's only the truely retarded who say "Shamans" Game set point.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 6, 2010)

Munken said:


> awesome stuff



I wonder how many hordies will jump ship once the worgens come out.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 6, 2010)

I know i'm jumping ship.  even though i'm alliance

I'm already getting tired of my priest, and i've never played a druid. So add that in with worgen's debut, well it'll all be quite new for me. Like playing a brand new game. Can't fucking wait.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 6, 2010)

I long changed. I'm now trying to get the emblems togher for my shamans' heirloom gear, shoulder, chest, and a decent weapon would be nice. But I got it on my Deaht Knight. I'll save up for my druid too.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> As for shamen VS Shamans every single person I've ever met in person, heard in description videos, etc. says "SHAMEN" so I think majoirity wins on this one. You can go check it out yourself. It's only the truely retarded who say "Shamans" Game set point.



So pronunciation by the masses dictates grammar, now? People might say 'ain't' but that still doesn't make it grammatically acceptable, sport.

Hell, even WoWwiki says it's Shaman(s), so do Webster and a shitload of others state it. 





Note the origin of the word. Not English. As such, man/men means absolutely diddly shit for it. 

Your Hail Mary failed hard, bub. Accept defeat.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> LInk or it doesn't exsist. Just like everyoene claiming a Death Knight soloed BWL & AQ40. Show the proof or it didn't happen. It impossible to solo AQ40 & BWL. THere is literally NO WAY you can solo those raids.
> 
> Algalon the Raid Destroyer lives up to his name.
> 
> As for shamen VS Shamans every single person I've ever met in person, heard in description videos, etc. says "SHAMEN" so I think majoirity wins on this one. You can go check it out yourself. It's only the truely retarded who say "Shamans" Game set point.


Hahaha, I can't believe you're still fighting this. You are just dumb as bricks, and apparently so are all your friends. Like, read a fucking book once in a while or something you degenerate retard. It's shaman or shamans but NEVER 'shamen'.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 6, 2010)

Are you guys still debating on how somebody pronounces a word? Jesus christ, stfu.


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Hahaha, I can't believe you're still fighting this. You are just dumb as bricks, and apparently so are all your friends. Like, read a fucking book once in a while or something you degenerate retard. It's shaman or shamans but NEVER 'shamen'.



is this some sort of american stupidity for not knowing their own language? who in their right mind actually made the plural of shaman 'shamen'?

its shamans....

i mean even firefox marks it red for a spelling error


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 6, 2010)

Still lumping in an entire country with one person? Way to generalize, you all get a passing grade in the subject.

Besides, "Shamen", _is_ one way to pronounce it.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 6, 2010)

People are going on my ignore if we don't discuss something else.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 6, 2010)

Agreed.

So then, new subject......

Anyone else's server totally screwed when it comes to wintergrasp for their faction?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 6, 2010)

Horde wins WG 95% of the time on my server. No joke.

Good thing I'm horde.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 6, 2010)

^ Same on my server. Sadly, I'm alliance.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 6, 2010)

Saurfang server is mixed now, although before Horde was very dominant, with Allies only having it at like 4-6AM.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 6, 2010)

On the Agamaggan Server, the horde side wins just about all the time. I think Alliance might have defended succesfully around 100-200 times, rest is Horde. 

Good thing I'm horde.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 6, 2010)

So the lesson of wintergrasp = Roll Horde or gtfo.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 6, 2010)

Hell yeah. Havent rolled alliance since 2007 (my ally bank char doesnt count, saurfang horde Ah is just shite wheras allies AH is seriously cheap its ridiculous.)


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 6, 2010)

Alliance on my server is beyond dead in every aspect of the game. PvE, PvP, economy, just everything.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 6, 2010)

Saurfang the newest server thats out, and its already considered a full server 
Alliance as usual is more popular than Horde, it tends to be. On most servers I've been on anyway, Lightning's Blade is truly dead after a lot of their guilds transferred off.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 6, 2010)

I play on The Forgotten Coast, and Horde is definitely the favored there.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 6, 2010)

I love how Al Akir here on the Europe side always wipes a queue of over 1000 in your face and has 10000 hordes and 1000 alliance dudes.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 6, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> I wonder how many hordies will jump ship once the worgens come out.



Ehh personally Goblins > Worgens. I'm probably gonna role a Worgen but I wanna get atleast 2 horde toons before I roll on alliance. After Cata comes out Worgens will be the new kiddie attraction.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Muk said:


> is this some sort of american stupidity for not knowing their own language? who in their right mind actually made the plural of shaman 'shamen'?
> 
> its shamans....
> 
> i mean even firefox marks it red for a spelling error



You should avoid stereotyping.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Ehh personally Goblins > Worgens. I'm probably gonna role a Worgen but I wanna get atleast 2 horde toons before I roll on alliance. After Cata comes out Worgens will be the new kiddie attraction.



I wasn't into the goblins... till I saw their casting animation!


----------



## Golbez (Jan 6, 2010)

I used to hate the goblins back when I started, because they were plain annoying in Tauren-Land of Mulgore. So when I came to Ratchet, I felt like activating "At War", but I didn't since I knew I'd die. Good times. 

Now, however, making a goblin is my first priority when Cataclysm comes out.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 6, 2010)

I still hate them as NPCs, they have the worst most boring quests and quest hubs. Only exceptions are K-3 for the former and booty bay for the latter.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Jan 6, 2010)

There are actually people that think Goblins are cooler than Worgen? Wow, talk about Horde fan boys. I always looked at goblins as just gnomes for the Horde, which aren't meant to be taken seriously. Now Worgen's are some bad ass shit as long as I don't have to look at their human sides so much.





If I still play when Cata comes out most likely I'll have two Worgen, I may change my druid to Worgen. What I really wish we had was Pandaren though. Maybe in another expansion.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks aren't everything. Goblins are so sick that they need a nerf in the racial department unless everyone is getting a sick buff. They get a leap/disengage/blink and a rocket belt (shared cooldown) they get more gold from shit and they have their own personal jeeves. Goblin mage anyone? Goblin Hunter with goblin engineering? I don't even care about the end game content in Cata I just wanna get a goblin. Their fucking racial mount is a doom buggy/cart! A CAR! Get that and a fucking chopper...

I jizz in my pants whenever I think about it. GONNA BE SICK

Worgens have the sprint thing and looking like a worgen + attack speed? Honestly it just doesn't compare >_>

TO ME ANYWAYS

Edit: Here are the racials as of Blizzcon (from )
Goblin

*Spoiler*: __ 



    * Goblin Racial – *Best Deals Anywhere* – You always receive the best discount regardless of faction. This means that you will be saving alot of money if you happen to purchase alot of stuff from vendors -> think of stuff like quest items, profession items, items when you’re leveling in WoW Cataclysm (this is huge), and maybe even regeants (would perhaps be too much).
    * Goblin Racial – *Pack Hobgoblin* – This racial in Cataclysm will call your personal servant allowing you bank access for a duration of 1 minute. 30 mins cooldown. This is a borderline IMBA racial in WoW Cataclysm. How many times have you had no space in your bags and been forced to throw some valuable stuff away or even some bandaids or something.
    * Goblin Racial – *Better Living Through Chemistry* – Goblin Alchemists will have their skills increased by 15. My first thought is that this would allow Goblin twinks in WoW to perhaps have an unfair advantage at the 19 an 29 brackets due to the usefulness of engineering at those levels. 
    * Goblin Racial – *Rocket Barrage* – This Goblin racial ability launches your belt rockets an an enemy, dealing fire damage. 2 min cooldown. It is primarily a source of another burst damage potential that is off the global cooldown, and that is a pretty overpowered racial trait if you ask me.
    * Goblin Racial – *Rocket Jump* – This goblin racial trait will activate your rocket belt to jump forward. Anyone remember that Warrior ability in the last expansion called Heroic Leap. Rocket Jump for Goblins sounds like Blizzard took that failed ability and strapped it on Goblins. Goblin mages who frost nova, blink and rocket jump are gona be annoying that’s for sure.  2 min cooldown only too!
    * Goblin Racial – *Time is Money* – 1% increased attack and casting speed. To top off the list, why not just hand Golins a 1 increase attack speed….Blizzard wants us all to resubscribe to Wow and play Cataclysm as a Goblin, so a little dps boost won’t hurt would it.




Worgen

*Spoiler*: __ 



    * Worgen Racial Trait: *Viciousness*
          o +1% damage is given to Worgen’s and I can already see dps meter freaks lining up to pick up this extra advantage.
    * Worgen Racial: *Dark Fligh*t
          o +Worgen get 70% run speed for 10 seconds. Yes, that is pretty much a free Worgen sprint! 3 minute cooldown
    * Worgen Racial passive ability: *Abberation*
          o Warlock and Deathknights are surely going to whine about this: Length of Curses and Diseases reduced by 15%.
    * Worgen Profession ability: *Flayer*
          o Skinning skill increased by 15 and allows you to skin faster. Skinning knife not required for skinning.
    * Two Forms
          o Switch to your currently inactive form. 1.5 sec cooldown.
          o This is a cosmetic switch that transforms you from Worgen to Human, or Human to Worgen in Cataclysm.
          o In combat you will always remain a Worgen, but when you’re out of combat you can play some mind tricks on people.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't play for racials. I play characters that look cool .


----------



## Jotun (Jan 6, 2010)

My goblin gonna look cool in this bitchin mount



He'll also look cool facerolling you with his racials


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 6, 2010)

That mount will probably what makes me make a goblin alt. The racials are cool, but I doubt they'll stay the same. But they have no reason to nerf the mount.


----------



## Appletart (Jan 6, 2010)

Hope I can racial change my gnome warlock into a worgen, that speed boost in arenas to kite melee will be just sublime.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 6, 2010)

Well all the racials are getting reworked/buffed so who knows. I hope they don't remove the rocket jump, the belt rocket damage is a lil op so I don't mind if they remove it.

But ya the mount is fucking sick... I'm going to have a Mechano Hog ready for my gobby


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 6, 2010)

If they don't remove/change the goblin racials, then we can surely expect some major changes to the other race's racials. That's a given.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jotun said:


> Well all the racials are getting reworked/buffed so who knows. I hope they don't remove the rocket jump, the belt rocket damage is a lil op so I don't mind if they remove it.
> 
> But ya the mount is fucking sick... I'm going to have a Mechano Hog ready for my gobby



the rocket boots are at least as good as the pyro rocket, probably a lot more so. and man, horde gets all the coolest mounts. 

So who here has tried the icc plague wing? those new bosses do not fuck around. I did 10 man and we failed to get prof putricide before our 10 attempts were up, though i think we've got the hang of the first 2 phases now. But even the other 2 were pretty rough. No one's gonna be pugging those bosses for a while.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 7, 2010)

Ugh, those new super abominations in the Plague Wing... Ugh... They look so damn disgusting. And their abilities aren't any better. 

I'm kinda getting tired of that "Undead Professor" model though... It's been used a large amount of times during Wrath.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 7, 2010)

Yet to get to plague wing, need more melee dpsers here to even do Lady Deathwhisper D:


----------



## Muk (Jan 7, 2010)

anyone started the shadowmourne quest yet? 

i just went and fetched the hammer it was really awesome 

slaughtering those ghouls and zombie was really fun


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 7, 2010)

> So who here has tried the icc plague wing? those new bosses do not fuck around. I did 10 man and we failed to get prof putricide before our 10 attempts were up, though i think we've got the hang of the first 2 phases now. But even the other 2 were pretty rough. No one's gonna be pugging those bosses for a while.



Really? 

Nah. They're definitely puggable... We one-nighted them on 25 [maybe 2.5 hours total, three at most], one-shotted them on ten. I expect to pug rot and fester by next week on my alts. 10 definitely, 25, I simply assume.

They're very easy. Fester especially, he's just a stack/unstack repetition. Rot just involves dropping an add, moving out of spray, and everyone moving out of the middle when the oozeplosion happens. The OT hauls the oozes around the circle, no one else has to fuck with it. Drop it in front of him so they merge. Game over.

Putricide, though, I believe our 25 team will run into troubles with. I doubt we'll kill him this week, but we still have all ten of our attempts left. Broke tonight to get in some practice against the ten man version. [I mean, he looks fucking easy. Paragon's kill video seems to agree... but only six world kills so far seems to prove otherwise, and our guild isn't quite special enough to be on the proving line]


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, I've only done it on 10 man, and it was sort of an alt run, but it was a group that has no problem with ToGC10. And Rotface's soft enrage isn't particularly easy to beat. You have to imagine that most pugs do not have exceptional dps. I mean, a whole lot were struggling with deathwhisper, enough that it got nerfed. And I hear said pugs also struggle to down saurfang. So I think you really really overestimate pug groups. 

And yeah Festergut is very easy for tanks and dps. What I think is going to kill pugs there is the healing. Imagine if you've only ever healed normal mode ToCs before, and then go do Festergut.

I expect the 25 man to go a lot better. We wasted a whole lot of putricide attempts on stupid mistakes, probably because it was really late. But I still don't see pugs downing that content for a while.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 7, 2010)

25man is easier than the 10man for plague wing apparently, my bros guild got horde first for the server I believe but when they tried doing 10man they couldn't down any of the bosses.

Pugs generally fuck up on the blood beasts and end up giving too much rune power or w/e to sarufang.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 7, 2010)

*oh god i cant get enough of BC  pek*


----------



## Golbez (Jan 7, 2010)

That's good, cuz Outland is quite an awesome place. 
Though, from what I've read, there seems to be many who disagree about that.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 7, 2010)

> That's good, cuz Outland is quite an awesome place.
> Though, from what I've read, there seems to be many who disagree about that.




* for 2 days i`ve done nottin else but use my birdy form to fly around and drop bombs*


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 7, 2010)

> Well, I've only done it on 10 man, and it was sort of an alt run, but it was a group that has no problem with ToGC10. And Rotface's soft enrage isn't particularly easy to beat. You have to imagine that most pugs do not have exceptional dps. I mean, a whole lot were struggling with deathwhisper, enough that it got nerfed. And I hear said pugs also struggle to down saurfang. So I think you really really overestimate pug groups.



Well, maybe a server issue. Maybe good luck/concentrated pug filtering. Scilla's not what I would consider a high tier server, butt I've never wiped in an icc pug.

Enrage-wise, it's like 144k raid dps for fester. Not a problem. Works out to around 7600 average dps, including your tanks, who will be sitting at 5-7k depending, as they rotate that 80% damage debuff. His enrage is much more dps intensive than whatever situation you're referring to with rot, so I don't imagine that'll be a problem.

And yes, but I think it's absurd that she got nerfed. I was amazed at how we oneshot pug the first four on 25man [I had missed our first raid night and all the last week, so I hadn't even stepped foot in the place previously] the week after 3.3 release... Certainly saw no evidence for nerf-necessity, even though their stated goal is that the whole of regular 25 is puggable eventually.



> And yeah Festergut is very easy for tanks and dps. What I think is going to kill pugs there is the healing. Imagine if you've only ever healed normal mode ToCs before, and then go do Festergut.
> 
> I expect the 25 man to go a lot better. We wasted a whole lot of putricide attempts on stupid mistakes, probably because it was really late. But I still don't see pugs downing that content for a while



Yes, pro tank healing will be key to pugging that particular. It will most likely even cause a few wipes at first, but once you work out the transitions and inhale timers with rotating cd's... eh. It'll just take a few deaths for everyone to familiarize themselves with the intensity of the stacking inhale combined with the tank switching.

Putricide [25] probably won't be pugged for a few weeks, I agree. I'll wait to see how our ten on him go this evening before I fully decide, though.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 7, 2010)

Most of the raiding I do is done via pugging. I do like that unlike the old days when I didn't raid and don't really remember people pugging raid content anyway. Since I wasn't on the ball with trying out ICC raid instances when it first came out I've been having a hard time getting into a group at all without the experience. But I downed the first three bosses of the first wing of ICC10 yesterday. Got a nice off-hand and cloak out of it. Maybe one day I'll get to try out the freshly opened content, I don't imagine it happening anytime soon though.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 7, 2010)

Velvet said:


> * for 2 days i`ve done nottin else but use my birdy form to fly around and drop bombs*



lol I remember that quest. I did it 3 times because it made me feel good and powerful.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 7, 2010)

> lol I remember that quest. I did it 3 times because it made me feel good and powerful.



*no not the quest XD *


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Well, maybe a server issue. Maybe good luck/concentrated pug filtering. Scilla's not what I would consider a high tier server, butt I've never wiped in an icc pug.



I've never pugged an icc raid, I'm just basing the fact that they wipe to deathwhisper on what blizzard has said and what other people say. i was pretty surprised by the nerf too. i hear a lot that the 10 man versions of plague wing are overtuned and are harder than 25, but i'll find out for myself tonight. 

not sure why we had trouble beating rotface's soft enrage, maybe just the healers weren't used to it? festergut was no problem at all, me and a DK were at 8700 dps or so and everyone else was at least over 6500. But even doing the same damage on rotface we'd start dying after the second exploding slime due to too many diseases flying around basically.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2010)

I want Cataclysm already so I can finally play a Druid on Alliance side.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 7, 2010)

*dont like night elf druid ?*


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2010)

I believe my hatred of Elves has been well documented in this thread.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 7, 2010)

*elf hater *


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2010)

Racist ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Tao is brown.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 7, 2010)

We had an easier time with ten man rot and fester, but that doesn't mean anything, since out ten man groups break down into well-concentrated talent.

As far as rotface goes, I don't even have any idea what you're talking about. The only dot going out should be the one that causes the small ooze, which you drop in front of the OT so it can merge. No one else [tanks aside] should be taking ANY damage, as the spray and the ooze puddles are easily avoidable.

Maybe your OT wasn't kiting them around the circle well/far enough and you were eating the ooze auras. Dunno.  Everyone should be inside the circle, dodge spray and puddles, and move out of the circle during the oozeplosion. Then, aside from dropping their small slime off in front of the OT for merging, you win. There is no soft enrage that I'm familiar with.

---------------

Fuck elves.

My main's a femme belf, though. Not many pally options horde-side, and if it's going to be gay, you might as well make a parody of it. She was the very first Trainstation.

Unfortunately, I'm not at all convinced that shitty cows will be a better choice, so I probably won't even race-change it.

----------------

And... off to put in our ten on putricide.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 7, 2010)

> Racist ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Tao is brown.



*elf hater *


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2010)

Holy Cows will be at least lesser in faggotry than Belfs.

Dwarves, Gnomes, Draenei, Trolls and Orcs > Elves. As do Space Marines. Wish I could play a Space Wolf in woW.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tehol Beddict said:


> We had an easier time with ten man rot and fester, but that doesn't mean anything, since out ten man groups break down into well-concentrated talent.
> 
> As far as rotface goes, I don't even have any idea what you're talking about. The only dot going out should be the one that causes the small ooze, which you drop in front of the OT so it can merge. No one else [tanks aside] should be taking ANY damage, as the spray and the ooze puddles are easily avoidable.
> 
> Maybe your OT wasn't kiting them around the circle well/far enough and you were eating the ooze auras. Dunno.  Everyone should be inside the circle, dodge spray and puddles, and move out of the circle during the oozeplosion. Then, aside from dropping their small slime off in front of the OT for merging, you win. There is no soft enrage that I'm familiar with.


We were doing the fight properly. Turns out there's a bug that causes rotface 10 to use the disease timers that only 25 man should be using, making the fight a lot harder than it's intended to be (the soft enrage I was talking about is that the diseases come out faster and faster and become overwhelming). So that'd explain that. We still got it down after a little bit, so its not a big deal. But rotface was much much easier on 25 man.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 7, 2010)

Yup looks like it was a bug, like I said it's odd to be able to do it in 25 and not in 10 with the core members in the 10man.

Edit:

Nerfing Rogues? noooooooo


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 8, 2010)

Rogue nerf? Well, good thing I don't play a rog- OH SHIOT, I do play one! 

Thankfully not that much, and I definitely don't raid with him, so tis all good.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 8, 2010)

not surprising. have they said what the nerfs will be anywhere?


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 8, 2010)

Check out mmochampion.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 8, 2010)

Prolly nerfing the op spec, they said combat isn't getting nerfed much.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 8, 2010)

Still means they're nerfing it some though, that part did surprise me.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Jan 8, 2010)

I started WoW the 19th December, created my current character the 23rd. I'm a Dwarf Warrior, level 32 and has 87g. I've seen people buying things for 5000g and such, so have I leveled slow/fast and is my gold amount good enough for my level?


----------



## Okokami (Jan 8, 2010)

Gold is fine imo. You usually have 100g by the time you hit 40, which was before all this nerfing crap the money you'd buy your mount with. 60% run speed increase.
Depending on whether you have a gathering profression or not (and making money out of it) you usually have 5k by 80.

Warlock damage in PvE is a bit low?
I haven't check the damage meters when I have 3-4 locks in our raid group. But if they're talking about dps and not _actual_ damage then I think Blizz should get out from under their rock.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ignoring professions you generally end up with 3000 gold when you hit 80.

Warlock dps is generally lower than the other pures, but it's going to vary from one raid group to the next. If your rogues are no good and your warlocks are, then your warlocks will be at the top.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 8, 2010)

Most raid groups ive been in the warlocks are at the top. This is a mix of rogues, locks, mages, hunters. Maybe its just Saurfang, but theres been a recent spike of lock being fotm

OH! I should add we have no dks in our raid teams. At all.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

Fuck DK's. =D


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 8, 2010)

Annoying class they be. I don't mind them _as_ much at level 80, but they're such a mega pain from 60-70.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 8, 2010)

> OH! I should add we have no dks in our raid teams. At all.



You should fix that.

Also, if anyone doesn't think there was a muti problem:


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 8, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> So pronunciation by the masses dictates grammar, now? People might say 'ain't' but that still doesn't make it grammatically acceptable, sport.
> 
> Hell, even WoWwiki says it's Shaman(s), so do Webster and a shitload of others state it.
> 
> ...



I'm still saying Shamen along with 99.99% of everyone else who plays WoW. But I'll only admit good point for hte following reason.


That's it. The only reason. If it was for that awesome pic, I'd tell you to shove it up your ass side ways, sit on it, and twist. But since that pic is there. I won't say that. But I'll stop making a big deal of it though just because I'm too damn lazy to read your links. Don't like that last part? Tough. I'm lazy live with it.



Petes12 said:


> Hahaha, I can't believe you're still fighting this. You are just dumb as bricks, and apparently so are all your friends. Like, read a fucking book once in a while or something you degenerate retard. It's shaman or shamans but NEVER 'shamen'.



Ouch that hurts, will you rub my balls and make them feel better?



Byakuya said:


> Horde wins WG 95% of the time on my server. No joke.
> 
> Good thing I'm horde.



Better than horde on my server, they lose it 99% of the time.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 8, 2010)

Quaztec said:


> I started WoW the 19th December, created my current character the 23rd. I'm a Dwarf Warrior, level 32 and has 87g. I've seen people buying things for 5000g and such, so have I leveled slow/fast and is my gold amount good enough for my level?



Just take leveling at your own pace imo. Gold wise, you're probably ok? I dunno, it's hard to get any real perspective on that for me.

Just try to not your professions go or you'll get to 80 and have to go back and mine stuff that you could have gotten along the way or whatever, it's a huge hassle. And don't bother buying much gear off the AH, you don't need to worry about that really till you hit 80. Till then just use what you get in dungeons and quests. 

At low levels warriors want strength, crit or agi, and stamina for the most part. And hit is good if you can find any but I don't think there's much on low level gear. 

the gold you get just ramps up quickly as you level. at 80, a single quest can give 20 gold. Still, if someone's paying 5000g for something, it's something really valuable. People don't just drop 5000g every day.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 8, 2010)

Sedaiv, it's fine if you pronounce the word shaman as something like 'shaw-men' (that's how i pronounce it), but it's not literally a word 'shamen' and it's not a different word from the singular shaman. Don't try to arrogantly tell us we're wrong when we obviously aren't and I won't be a jerk. That's the last thing I'm going to say on the subject.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 8, 2010)

> Still, if someone's paying 5000g for something, it's something really valuable. People don't just drop 5000g every day.



I know plenty who pay twice that for all kinds of trivial shit. We have a couple people at the gold cap... it's absurd, I can't even manage to hod my head above 2k consistently.

No idea how it's done legitimately, if that's the case.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

Playing the AH, definitely. There's a lot of money to be made. On my server I could drop 100g on mats and then resell them for 200-400, just because of people putting 'em up for retarded prices


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 8, 2010)

I tried that for a while, but I was making chump change. Spending a couple hours in there and pulling mabe a double digit profit.

/doin' it wrong


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 8, 2010)

Mining/Engineer... I'd switch to JC over mining, if I weren't so poor.

I mean, I know how to make chump money easily enough. I can pull a few hundred a day if I farm... but these motherfuckers that effortlessly have two or three hundred thousand... what the fuck.

Yeah, I have auctioneer, and all kinds of little jew toys, but I buy things that are underpriced and sell high... I just don't find many things that work out that way. I guess I just don't know how to force market fluctuation. I need to hire a warcraft jew.

Which is sort of sad, as I was employed as a real life jew for several years rather recently, if you recall.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 8, 2010)

I switched to the 51/18/2 spec and saw a huge boost in dps, I agree its op just think its funny they nerfing combat at all.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Mining/Engineer... I'd switch to JC over mining, if I weren't so poor.
> 
> I mean, I know how to make chump money easily enough. I can pull a few hundred a day if I farm... but these motherfuckers that effortlessly have two or three hundred thousand... what the fuck.
> 
> ...



Engineering is a real moneydrain, which is unfortunate as it's easily my favourite prof. It's especially hilarious on feral druids, rocket kitty in Arathi Basin is awesome. Or bear missiles. Just plain awesome.

Do you regularly scan the AH as well? I set it up so it's low-to-high buyout percentage, although if it's an insanely low bid I'll try that as well, depending on how fast the mat usually sells. Also take into account the time of the day/week you're in, as things tend to sell for much more during the weekend, as you prolly know. It's oft'  worth it to check out some armour/weapons out as well, incase a someone put up a lvl 80 weapon for a very low price. I remember when Wrath first came out, I was making a fortune on weapons that dropped so often it was funny. Like that Banner something spear weapon.

It's easy enough to do some research into enchants/glyphs as well, especially if a new Flavour of the Month class shows up.

And heh, yeah. I'm more of a natural at it, though. If I mained on a Horde server Goblins'd fit me like a glove.


----------



## Muk (Jan 8, 2010)

i try the buy outs, but i find it cheaper to try and bid on items that are almost on the timer, i usually am able to get them cheaper than on buy out and especially if its ores 

i love converting ores to bars it always works and sells well.

-------

woot and finally got the dedicated few achieve for nax 10 :3

we missed the undying one in that run


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

Depends on the ore, actually. Mithril Ore tends to sell for more than the bars do.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 8, 2010)

Engineering is awesome. We get stunny bombs, Wormholes to warp all over Northrend, big bombs, bombs and a few range weapon improvements, also we get bombs.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 8, 2010)

I recently got Jeeves. Took quite a bit of gold to make him, but so worth it.


----------



## Muk (Jan 8, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Engineering is awesome. We get stunny bombs, Wormholes to warp all over Northrend, big bombs, bombs and a few range weapon improvements, also we get bombs.



somehow i never use those bombs xD


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 8, 2010)

Only leveling engineering is a dump. Maintaining it is just a neutral.

BiS gloves, boots, and cloak enchants for me. Not enough to outweigh bs/jc by a shot, but more situationally useful, for sure.

Ah, just don't believe I have the patience to play the AH correctly. Same lack of patience that stops me from farming daily.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

Taking advantage of the stupid isn't your thing?

Heh.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 8, 2010)

The parachute-on-any-cloak is the best invention Blizzard ever made for Engineering. Oh, it has saved my ass so many times.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 8, 2010)

> Taking advantage of the stupid isn't your thing?
> 
> Heh.



Heh. 

Having to work at it is foreign, at the very least.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

Golbez said:


> The parachute-on-any-cloak is the best invention Blizzard ever made for Engineering. Oh, it has saved my ass so many times.


Rocket boots + Arathi Basin start hill + Parachute = Druid launch straight to the mines.


Tehol Beddict said:


> Heh.
> 
> Having to work at it is foreign, at the very least.



No effort on my half, truth be told. Sans the /cackle I throw around on my Gnome Mage every now and then.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 8, 2010)

Sometimes buying something insanely expensive that should only be there for like 1-3g isn't always stupidity. It's usually desperation. People that have the gold to buy things for that much gold, usually have some WoW smarts. But if you post something for a whole lot that's pretty rare on the ah, somebody will grab it up just so they don't have to grind it.

I know from personal exp, since I wasted 3k on eng parts just so I didn't have to go grind them myself.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 8, 2010)

> Rocket boots + Arathi Basin start hill + Parachute = Druid launch straight to the mines.



Doesn't have to be a druid, and that's not new. We've had a TPA Paratroopers Battalion for years and years. 

Don't forget your invis pots. Me and my rogue 2's partner from s3 used to bomb 6+ cats at mine and stables all the time, easy-peasy [from lm, obviously]. It's a fucking shock having a rogue _and_ a ret pally pop on you at a flag. When we rolled our threes in there and had our disc priest with us... hahahahaha. I'll tell you, pretty much no one is prepared for an organized threes team to pop out of invis on their flag. Me and Krayzon could two man midfield for hours in wsg.

Like this, for instance:



[low health at the time = lots of pve leather/mail, which made everything so much more interesting... what kind of vag puts on resil for bg's, I ask?]

He refused to heal me that night, so he got on a guildy's prot pally [knowfxraven there] and "cc'd" [avenger's shield every thirty seconds while he laughed and laughed] for me while I solo'd midfield. Kb's, Hk's, Damage, no deaths. This poor gnoe rogue pulled me under 20 hp five times though, and twice to under 5... he must have been fucking _furious_. Heh.

When crayons was actually on his priest and/or vismund [aforementioned rogue] was there... heh. Jokes. 

Think I might love rated bg's. I'm definitely on the 'no' side of the arenas fence. Got way too boring.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 9, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Sedaiv, it's fine if you pronounce the word shaman as something like 'shaw-men' (that's how i pronounce it), but it's not literally a word 'shamen' and it's not a different word from the singular shaman. Don't try to arrogantly tell us we're wrong when we obviously aren't and I won't be a jerk. That's the last thing I'm going to say on the subject.



I see a lot of yappin', but I don't feel any rubbin'.



Tehol Beddict said:


> I know plenty who pay twice that for all kinds of trivial shit. We have a couple people at the gold cap... it's absurd, I can't even manage to hod my head above 2k consistently.
> 
> No idea how it's done legitimately, if that's the case.



Same here. I'm lucky if I log out with 200G. I sell my Borean Leather at 12G a stack (use to be 15) on Turalyon. My Artic Fur at 40/45 (again use to be 100). I'm selling my Enchanting stuff for WAY below what the use to. I mean Powerful Stats use to go for 280 now it's down to 240. I guess I am part to blame as leveling up I made so fucking many it kind of flooded the auction house. I don't belong to a raiding guild. My leveling guild on the otherhand would likely vender it or sell it below par or use it on something from Reg Outlands instances. I can understand Epic Outland (twinks) but reg?



Tehol Beddict said:


> Mining/Engineer... I'd switch to JC over mining, if I weren't so poor.
> 
> I mean, I know how to make chump money easily enough. I can pull a few hundred a day if I farm... but these motherfuckers that effortlessly have two or three hundred thousand... what the fuck.
> 
> ...



For the love of GOD keep Mining. I'm eventually going to level up my DKs jewel & Mining. But keep mining, that makes SO much money it's absurd. I mean when I had my troll DK, I just farmed copper ore for free and made 8G a stack. That's an 80,000 C profit.



Hangatýr said:


> Depends on the ore, actually. Mithril Ore tends to sell for more than the bars do.



Ore ALWAYS sells better due to prospecting & smelting leveling.



Tehol Beddict said:


> Only leveling engineering is a dump. Maintaining it is just a neutral.
> 
> BiS gloves, boots, and cloak enchants for me. Not enough to outweigh bs/jc by a shot, but more situationally useful, for sure.
> 
> Ah, just don't believe I have the patience to play the AH correctly. Same lack of patience that stops me from farming daily.



not all classes need Blacksmithing. THat's better for a plate class. Jewelcrafting is good for anyone. I know my Shaman has skinning for +Crit, I don't have to gem for crit, and enchanting and he's awesome. My DPS went WAY up because I didn't have to spend so much money on enchants and just buy materials or run heroics until I'm sick.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2010)

Correction, BS is awesome for ANY class due to extra jewel slots.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 9, 2010)

Jotun said:


> Yup looks like it was a bug, like I said it's odd to be able to do it in 25 and not in 10 with the core members in the 10man.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Nerfing Rogues? noooooooo



There also nerfing Prot. Warriors in PvP.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 9, 2010)

For stats, sir, not for money. BS/JC are hands down BiS professions.

Still, I won't drop mining unless I can sustain my economy without it, and I can't. So... not gonna happen. Won't drop engineering, as it's close enough and provides enough utility to close the gap for me.

I had maxed jc in bc, but switched to mining for wrath, as I had no money to level even one crafting profession then.


----------



## Muk (Jan 9, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I see a lot of yappin', but I don't feel any rubbin'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ore doesn't sell better once you are just doing stuff like wrath ore where its cheaper to buy or and sell them as bars 

but old azeroth and bc ore does sell better


----------



## Starrk (Jan 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Fuck DK's. =D



Lol, necrophilia.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2010)

I just realized something. Sedaiv said he has Skinning, so he doesn't have to gem for crit. 

This basically makes any opinion of his concerning the end-game null and void.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 10, 2010)

May I remind you that he took 4% int over instant ghost wolf for pvp and had no idea what ghost wolf actually does.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 10, 2010)

Serious?
I thought the 11 year old mage  with parry over here was bad.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 10, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Correction, BS is awesome for ANY class due to extra jewel slots.



I never said it wasn't for every class, reread my post. I said it's better for Plate Classes as it can like add STR or DEF for tanking. I know ie can add +Spell Power or MP5 or Attack Power. But plate wearers make a better deal as it can provide armor, weapons and more slots.



Tehol Beddict said:


> For stats, sir, not for money. BS/JC are hands down BiS professions.
> 
> Still, I won't drop mining unless I can sustain my economy without it, and I can't. So... not gonna happen. Won't drop engineering, as it's close enough and provides enough utility to close the gap for me.
> 
> I had maxed jc in bc, but switched to mining for wrath, as I had no money to level even one crafting profession then.



Again, why don't people read my posts instead of jump to wild conclusions? Read teh above part for the first part.

Indeed stay Engin/Mining. Engineering is a good money profession, from my personal experience. I mean you can make even BRD Repair Bots (mats are a little more since the mats for it aren't farmed as heavily) sell for a good bit. The helmets are not teh best I should note. I mean they're good but not the best. 

As long the profession itselfi s not a gold black hole like Leatherworking. Although you did make a big boo boo by dropping Max JC ro Eng. JC is always the monah profession between the two.



Muk said:


> ore doesn't sell better once you are just doing stuff like wrath ore where its cheaper to buy or and sell them as bars
> 
> but old azeroth and bc ore does sell better



That's still 2:1. Better ratio to sell ores. I still feel selling ores is better than selling bars. But that's just me. I'm not a Miner.



Hangat?r said:


> I just realized something. Sedaiv said he has Skinning, so he doesn't have to gem for crit.
> 
> This basically makes any opinion of his concerning the end-game null and void.



Look at my specs as they currently are. 33% crit on melee, 31% crit on casting. I've duo healed TOC 10 to a full clear, really rough but not impossible. That's also including my racial buff as I'm Draenei. Nevertheless I see a lot of crits heals when I get 10-18K +Crit heals. My melee sucks for shamen. I don't remember what my crits are =/. So far all the pugs I've been in, noones bitched about me. So I must be doing something right.



Petes12 said:


> May I remind you that he took 4% int over instant ghost wolf for pvp and had no idea what ghost wolf actually does.



Link proof or you're more full of shit than me. I've changed from a crap PVP/Leveling build to a better Raiding DPS build. And what makes you think I don't know what Ghost Wolf does? I've been playing this shaman longger than you've had chest hair. 



If anything for PVP I might use that but I'm terrible at PVP. I would never consider myself any good at PVP and I know I'm usually carried or found a team to carry me. If I was really big on PVP, I'd roll Resto Druid PVP or Death Knight.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2010)

Draenei racial is +hit, not +crit.

And lol, pugs. The measuring stick for skillz.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 10, 2010)

How many achievement points do you guys have?

My Rogue: 

And which are you most proud of? For me its my [Insane in the Membrane] and [Warglaives of Azzinoth].


----------



## Appletart (Jan 10, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> How many achievement points do you guys have?
> 
> My Rogue:
> 
> And which are you most proud of? For me its my [Insane in the Membrane] and [Warglaives of Azzinoth].



My warlock has ZG tiger+Raptor+Hawkstrider and my alt druid also has a ZG raptor!



prob my fave achi was the 'long strange trip" since it gave me a 310% drake


----------



## Okokami (Jan 10, 2010)

Gah, only got this much since im lazy

Most prized is "we had it all along *cough*"


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2010)

My goal for my Worgen Druid is What A Long Strange It's Been. 310% instant-cast flying mount? Yes, please!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 10, 2010)

My achievements suck balls, I'm under 4k, I think.

Course, I don't really give a darn, and have no interest in chasing them, so...

I am disappointed that it missed basically all of my t4-t6 clears, though [I think it got archimonde, amusingly]. I can say it all day, but my achievements say "what? no, he never did that".


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 10, 2010)

I have around 6k achievments now. But I don't do much these days, so it'll be around 6k for a long time.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2010)

Tehol Beddict said:


> My achievements suck balls, I'm under 4k, I think.
> 
> Course, I don't really give a darn, and have no interest in chasing them, so...
> 
> I am disappointed that it missed basically all of my t4-t6 clears, though [I think it got archimonde, amusingly]. I can say it all day, but my achievements say "what? no, he never did that".



Don't give a shit about a 310% speed mount that doesn't rely on being either the top .5% of Arena or extremely low drop rates on end-game bosses?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 10, 2010)

> Don't give a shit about a 310% speed mount that doesn't rely on being either the top .5% of Arena or extremely low drop rates on end-game bosses?



Not enough to work for it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2010)

If you play daily, or even weekly, it's not a real amount of effort, just time.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 10, 2010)

Time is the only effort anything in warcraft takes...


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2010)

And you've plenty of it.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 10, 2010)

Dedicated to [mostly] better things, I assure you.

The inanity of this particular aside, of course.


----------



## Muk (Jan 10, 2010)

rotface was a pain in the ass

the other abomination was 1 shotted

and we wasted all 10 tries on the prof and couldn't down him  got him down to 40-50% though


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd love to discuss bosses with you all, but I don't raid anymore. 

Feel like ragin' about wintergrasp, though. But I won't. Just think blizz could find a better balance point, since tenacity doesn't really work against being outnumbered.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 10, 2010)

25 or 10 on putricide?

We didn't get him into phase3 on 25, either. I missed all of our tens this week though, so I haven't gotten a chance to see how that goes. Since I'll be pugging it, I doubt it will go at all.

The fight seems so simple... I think phase two is a panic phase that makes transitioning smoothly/calmly into it the key to the fight, sort of like a vashj scenario. I know that all of our wipes were from slowly falling apart as soon as phase two started. People losing their cools and over-reacting/extending en masse, mostly.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 10, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Draenei racial is +hit, not +crit.
> 
> And lol, pugs. The measuring stick for skillz.



My appologies. Don't know why I was thinking +Crit Hit. Ma bad. I would say guild but I don't have a guild. Even when I was in a guild, it was mainly pugged. So yeah... Unless you count mainly guild runs as in I and maybe 2/3 other people are pugged rest is guild, then yeah I've done guild runs.



Louis-954 said:


> How many achievement points do you guys have?
> 
> My Rogue:
> 
> And which are you most proud of? For me its my [Insane in the Membrane] and [Warglaives of Azzinoth].



ALL HAIL INSANE TO THE MEMBRANE!

Me personally? I'm most proud of either [Sulfuras, Hand of Ragnaros]. I also like [Spirit of Competition], [Vampire Hunter], and [The Fifth Element].



Aldo Raine said:


> I'd love to discuss bosses with you all, but I don't raid anymore.
> 
> Feel like ragin' about wintergrasp, though. But I won't. Just think blizz could find a better balance point, since tenacity doesn't really work against being outnumbered.



They should really increase your spell power, attack power, and armor/defense with Tenacity. I don't about you, but I've YET to meet one person with the Tenacity Achievement.

All my pugs EPIC fail on the trash TO the first boss. So I really haven't attempted ICC 10 let alone 25 and take it serious as in we'll clear anything. 



My cute little Draenei Female Shaman. /waggle ... which I don't get still. APPERENTLY it's a running shaman joke but I don't get it.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 11, 2010)

Trash to first boss isnt really that hard, it just went your dps decide to run off you have problems.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 11, 2010)

Okokami said:


> Trash to first boss isnt really that hard, it just went your dps decide to run off you have problems.



I'm aware trash isn't that difficult except when you trigger 2/3 traps at once because the "genious" raid leader doesn't have a single Rogue there to find traps & disarm them. So when you're pull 2/3 creature mobs to have 2/3 giant skeletons jump in doesn't help.

THe first boss is a bitch, I hate that spinning crap he does. I gotta read up more on him later.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 11, 2010)

Not really. We didnt have any rogues when we cleared Marrowgar, its just being aware of them (tanks) Didnt even set the 2 at the backroom off till we decided it might be safe to do so, as we werent sure if they'll aggro with the boss and any wipes means walking back through that.
Marrowgar's impale and cold fire are more dangerous than P2. There's only 4 traps before Marrowgar I believe.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 11, 2010)

Okokami said:


> Not really. We didnt have any rogues when we cleared Marrowgar, its just being aware of them (tanks) Didnt even set the 2 at the backroom off till we decided it might be safe to do so, as we werent sure if they'll aggro with the boss and any wipes means walking back through that.
> Marrowgar's impale and cold fire are more dangerous than P2. There's only 4 traps before Marrowgar I believe.



Then I guess my groups just suck then. Which wouldn't surprise me. I know I'm geared enough to heal ICC 10.


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2010)

marrowgar only has 4 traps

and its best to use range pulls so you don't accidentally trigger traps as tank

i only did 10m since our guild is small now days and don't have enough people for 25 anymore

rotface was a pain cause of the green slime that sometimes would spawn right in the middle of the raid and then jump aggro on the healer even though they didn't spawn them

took us a few whipes before dps/healers had it down, and losing aggro on it as tanks is a pain as well

----
fester go 1 shotted

just used cool downs + right timing and everything went down like butter

-----
the prof

i think out abomination had issues with the green slime eating, that and some times he'd let the add spawn and not dot him, really painful to see how it just jumped on the healers and go boom


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 11, 2010)

Wipes. Not whipes. Looks like a malformed version of "Whips". Atleast to me. Not trying ot Grammar Nazi.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, you're definitely not the person to starty bitching about others spelling or grammar.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 11, 2010)

So rolled a druid to play with some buddies, lvling it on my dominant sever cuz I have BoA etc on there. Dinged 15 checked out the random dungeon... and wow the goody bag made my day. Automatic blue piece of gear every random you run.

BoA gear kicks ass >.> I'm especially loving the double discerning eye of the beast.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2010)

I have to wait until Cata to play Druid again.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 11, 2010)

> rotface was a pain cause of the green slime that sometimes would spawn right in the middle of the raid and then jump aggro on the healer even though they didn't spawn them



Whoever has the dot should run out to right in front of the OT and then get dispelled [or let it wear off after 12 seconds] so it can merge with the other slime. They shouldn't spawn in the midle of your raid at all, ever. Kudos for getting it done like that, though.



> i think out abomination had issues with the green slime eating, that and some times he'd let the add spawn and not dot him, really painful to see how it just jumped on the healers and go boom



Yeah, those fuckers are fast without the abom's snare. Our issue [besides phase panic] was slimes spawning, then bugging out, just sitting still, choosing new targets over and over, until they decided to explode [also over and over]. I think we could work around that, but hopefully they fix it before next week.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 11, 2010)

Does anyone know of an active/fun alliance server out there that they would reccomend? My current server is just beyond dead. It was crappy, but hella fun in BC, and for the first few months of wrath, but now it's just a ghost town. All my old friends have xfer'd off or quit playing, and it's just boring to even log in anymore.

So instead of being emo about it, and waiting until cata for the hopes of old players coming back, I just wanna find a new server.


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2010)

europe sylvanas has lots of alliance, not sure about its horde side


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2010)

EU Neptulon for the best EU Alli PVP server.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 11, 2010)

EU servers don't help me here in America.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 11, 2010)

30 minutes queues now for Saurfang :< Its getting worse that Blizz wont change our status so they're all flocking in.

Today I just won blue drake from oc loot bag, and so did my guildie :33 In the same run too, talk about bloody luck.

I can tell I wont be winning any loot from ICC for some time though now.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Link proof or you're more full of shit than me. I've changed from a crap PVP/Leveling build to a better Raiding DPS build. And what makes you think I don't know what Ghost Wolf does? I've been playing this shaman longger than you've had chest hair.
> 
> 
> 
> If anything for PVP I might use that but I'm terrible at PVP. I would never consider myself any good at PVP and I know I'm usually carried or found a team to carry me. If I was really big on PVP, I'd roll Resto Druid PVP or Death Knight.





Sedaiv said:


> Petes12: you mean Earth & Fire. I'm glyphed for fire, he's my best friend... nad he doesn't steal aggro from the tank. Ghost Wolf is 20% movement speed increase, not 100%. I just wow wiki'd it.


reminder: ghost wolf is 40% and i was talking about how you can't be slowed below normal speed in GW, which you weren't aware of. 


Sedaiv said:


> I usually take the INT personally, but that is true. Some people do drop +2% int for it.



...it wasn't that long ago.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 11, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> reminder: ghost wolf is 40% and i was talking about how you can't be slowed below normal speed in GW, which you weren't aware of.
> 
> ...it wasn't that long ago.



Yes it was. We're talking more than when TOC was new and pimp. When there was only a handful of guilds that had H TOGC Anub'Arak on farm. 

Aldo: Turalyon (PVE) has Might, one of the best Alliance guilds in the US. You can always goto Korgath (PVP) who has Death and Taxes, one of the best guilds in general, responsible for several world firsts as well as United States first during Classic and Burning Crucade.

If you join Turalyon, add Lotous and Lutta to your friends. Lutta is my Draenei Death Knight twink while Lotous is my Shaman DPS/Healer main. But remember, I only play between 9AM and 5PM due to library restrictions =/


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 11, 2010)

^ Actually Korgath was one of my biggest choices. I'm a big Tosan fan, and so naturally I found out alot about Korgath, and it looked pretty fun.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 12, 2010)

Aldo remember once you goto a PVP Server, UNLESS there is a free server transfer to a PVE server, you can NOT go back. I mean I wanted to join Death & Taxes but I HATE PVP 24/7 I enjoy BGs and Lake Wintergrasp but I HATE PVP in general. I don't want to be camped by people 7 levels above me and noone help me out. That's why I don't do the Grizzly Hills PVP quests.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Jan 12, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> Does anyone know of an active/fun alliance server out there that they would reccomend? My current server is just beyond dead. It was crappy, but hella fun in BC, and for the first few months of wrath, but now it's just a ghost town. All my old friends have xfer'd off or quit playing, and it's just boring to even log in anymore.
> 
> So instead of being emo about it, and waiting until cata for the hopes of old players coming back, I just wanna find a new server.



Feel free to come to Draenor server and let me know if you do. It's a PVE Alliance server (U.S). I play Mage, Druid and Shaman on that server all 80, so I could hook you up with some bags and gold on the way to 80 if you'd like. More friends to raids with also don't hurt .


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 12, 2010)

Mr. Serenity how about joining Turalyon? =p I know it would be easier if I came there instead of you paying for 3 moves. I'll check your server out on the forums. What time zone are you in BTW?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 12, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Aldo remember once you goto a PVP Server, UNLESS there is a free server transfer to a PVE server, you can NOT go back.



Actually, you can now. Transfers are allowed from pve to pvp. I forget when they changed that.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Jan 12, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Mr. Serenity how about joining Turalyon? =p I know it would be easier if I came there instead of you paying for 3 moves. I'll check your server out on the forums. What time zone are you in BTW?



I'm Pacific time zone.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll be sure to keep these server in mind. And I don't mind a PvP realm, it's actually what i'm on now. When I first started it was a pretty busy realm(twas the reccomended server), so I was use to getting ganked everywhere.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 12, 2010)

Petes: Seriously?

Serenity: Good luck getting me over there. I'm EST =/


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

i hate it when there isn't enough dps power to bring down saurufang  or however u spell his name 

why is it that they use my priest only when they do alt runs. usually the alt runs fail anyways 

only were able to bring him down to 34% before our 2 healers were out of mana. and when i was healing were were not doing better either. probably got him down to 30% on 1 good try before we ran out of mana again.

and having no crowd control is a bitch too,


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 12, 2010)

So I quit my warlock because i realized being a caster(or a clothie) is hella boring imo. So I rolled a Warrior that is currently lvl 10. So far my favorite class because of the variety of gear I can get. Too bad my first month expired and my mom refuses to pay $15 a month. But don't worry I'll be back soon (i'm saving money for a 3 month subscription).

I can't wait until I get my sub back and reach lvl 80 so I can try to get this weapon!!1


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't have much input on locks, since I never played one past level 20, but you could always try a mage as well. They're pretty fun clothies.


----------



## Gorlack the Hunter (Jan 12, 2010)

WOW, the guy who made this, Vegitto-kun... knows nothing about Blizzard Ent. does he? How can you make a Official WoW disscusion, and not know what ur talking about. I had a 67(main) orc hunter... then some basterd hack my account, luckly the idiot cant seem to sell it, but keeps changing my password. F You HACKERS!!


----------



## Gorlack the Hunter (Jan 12, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> So I quit my warlock because i realized being a caster(or a clothie) is hella boring imo. So I rolled a Warrior that is currently lvl 10. So far my favorite class because of the variety of gear I can get. Too bad my first month expired and my mom refuses to pay $15 a month. But don't worry I'll be back soon (i'm saving money for a 3 month subscription).
> 
> I can't wait until I get my sub back and reach lvl 80 so I can try to get this weapon!!1



lol good luck, thats the boss befor the LK, aka The second strongest in the game,to date. Still find it funny how the LK does 10mill instant shadow damg(instant death!) with Fury of Frostmourn if you get in melee range of him in HoR. And now he is gonna get raped by a 25man heroic run when 3.4 come out.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 13, 2010)

Muk said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> i hate it when there isn't enough dps power to bring down saurufang  or however u spell his name
> 
> ...



Priests and shamans tend to run out of mana after a while, especially priests in cases i've had. Somethings up if your paladin or druid is going oom although, the enrage usually beats them to it.


----------



## Ryu (Jan 13, 2010)

Okokami said:


> Priests and shamans tend to run out of mana after a while, especially priests in cases i've had. Somethings up if your paladin or druid is going oom although, the enrage usually beats them to it.



It's only a soft enrage at 30%, the real enemy is the marks  if you have 5-6 on 25man your dps is just failing, nothing to do with healers.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 13, 2010)

Muk said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> i hate it when there isn't enough dps power to bring down saurufang  or however u spell his name
> 
> ...



That's why you need Resto Shamen & They gotta have Runic Mana Injectors.



Niko Bellic said:


> So I quit my warlock because i realized being a caster(or a clothie) is hella boring imo. So I rolled a Warrior that is currently lvl 10. So far my favorite class because of the variety of gear I can get. Too bad my first month expired and my mom refuses to pay $15 a month. But don't worry I'll be back soon (i'm saving money for a 3 month subscription).
> 
> I can't wait until I get my sub back and reach lvl 80 so I can try to get this weapon!!1



Well you do have time. Cataclysm isn't comming out as soon as most of us thought. Since they're taking their time with ICC Wings, you should be able to hit 80 & be able to collect enough Triumph Badges to get some nice DPS gear.



Gorlack the Hunter said:


> WOW, the guy who made this, Vegitto-kun... knows nothing about Blizzard Ent. does he? How can you make a Official WoW disscusion, and not know what ur talking about. I had a 67(main) orc hunter... then some basterd hack my account, luckly the idiot cant seem to sell it, but keeps changing my password. F You HACKERS!!



You know if you call Blizzard, they can help you recover your account.



Gorlack the Hunter said:


> lol good luck, thats the boss befor the LK, aka The second strongest in the game,to date. Still find it funny how the LK does 10mill instant shadow damg(instant death!) with Fury of Frostmourn if you get in melee range of him in HoR. And now he is gonna get raped by a 25man heroic run when 3.4 come out.



I was melee DPSing him and he didn't cast that crap on me. I'm an Enhancement Shaman.


----------



## Muk (Jan 13, 2010)

Okokami said:


> Priests and shamans tend to run out of mana after a while, especially priests in cases i've had. Somethings up if your paladin or druid is going oom although, the enrage usually beats them to it.



well on our last try before quitting i went shadow, and used a resto shammy and holy paladin

both of them ran out of mana at about 34% and we had 2 marks up

i really think our dps is just too low

only had 2 at 4-5k dps rest were mid to high 3ks

----

I read for disc priest they should gem for Int if they run out of mana, but that just increases the mana pool not my regen rate 

is there no way to lower teh CD on teh shadow beast thing u get as a disc priest?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 13, 2010)

Intellegence can also increase your MP5 MINORLY, not as much as Spirit does. That's why they suggest healers JUST hitting 80 to gem/enchant JUST for Int. Personally, I gem for MP5 & Spell Power. Sure I got some other stuff in my gems, but I namely try to get MP5 & Spell Power. Also having Glyph of Water Shield helps (increases my MP5) and Glyph of Mana Tide Totem (Every tick of Mana Tide Totem does 6% Max MP refill, instead of 5%) Also it helps if your shamen are using Mana Spring Totem since it's higher than Greater Blessing of Wisdom. if a Paladins GBOW is BETTER than a Resto Shamans' Mana Spring Totem, you got a TERRIBLE Resto Shaman who does NOT know how to play his class.

I know I"m now going ot get a lot of hate such as "Why are you gemming spell power and not haste you fucking n00b!" or "You're one to tlak about not knowing how to play your class." I've done my research. Check hte wow forums. I use that for my knowledge. Funny enough 80% of what most of what i read is heresay (hence wy I'm always wrong). But there's somestuff I know is right. 

Also if you wonder why I don't enchant or gem for haste is because I've read the Resto Shaman Guide at the wow forums. Haste is one of the bottom priorities under stuff like Spell Power, Int and MP5. I don't read Elitiest (SP?) Jerks. They're douche bags and full of shit. I trust the wow forums SO much more than some douche bags, myself included.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Jan 13, 2010)

The elitist jerks do the math, they make the rawr program too. I never have problems going oom healing as my resto shaman unless I died and reincarnated heh. I never gem for Mp5 because all the gear already has it. I've read before that you only need around 300-400 MP5 selfbuffed then you can start stacking spellpower and haste if you're a resto shaman, so that's what I do, only gem for spellpower and haste. And yes haste is very nice for them.


----------



## Muk (Jan 13, 2010)

tried the prof against on icc 10

much smoother but we didn't know what we were suppose to do in p3 and let him stack me 5 times as tank before i died and healed him back up xD


it was our 5ths and last try for the night, we'll get him down on the next raid


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm curious.

What level and class are you guys?


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 13, 2010)

^ Well for the toons that I actually play it'd be. 

Priest - level 80

Mage - level 21


----------



## Jotun (Jan 14, 2010)

You could have gotten away with gemming sp/mp5 in ToGC, but not now. Aim for Mp5/Haste gear and gem haste all the way. People generally think ending a fight with alot of mana is a good thing, you want to optimize the mana you have instead of having a wasted mana pool.

Hell I'm still in 4pcT8 gemmed for haste on my shammy, pewpewpew chain heals in ICC10/25 work fine xD. Why am I still in T8? T9 sucks ass imo, the only way I'll break it is if I get 2pcT10 and maybe 2pcT9 which will eventually lead to 4pcT10. But I don't raid harcore so thats a pipe dream >_>



> I'm curious.
> 
> What level and class are you guys?



80 DK/Rogue/Shaman
60 Priest
42 Hunter
20-30 Druid/Mage/Paladin

Making a Goblin Hunter on my 80s server. Got most of the BoA gear ready. 
PvE Shoulders/Chest/Bow/Daggerx2
PvP Shoulders/Gun/Daggerx2

Just need those expensive trinkets.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 14, 2010)

And so, I shall take a break from this game once again. I'll be back either when Cataclysm comes out or if I feel like getting all the achievements in the next season event. 

Hunter has gotten all the achievements I've ever wanted, Druid is just about impossible to play because of huge queues and I don't feel much like it anyway. Shaman has reached Northrend, and I don't feel like trecking through that again now.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Jan 14, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> I'm curious.
> 
> What level and class are you guys?



The new armory is pretty cool it lets you show people how your characters look.
Here are mine.
80 mage

80 shaman

80 druid


Now days I only play my mage, and sometimes my shaman.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 14, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> I'm curious.
> 
> What level and class are you guys?




80 Druid
70 Shaman
65 Rogue
64 DK Ally bank char

The rest are bank chars or nameless projects I never finished.

New armory looks awesome. When's this getting implemented on EU armory?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's me:


I have a bunch of other alts, but none are 80.

Gonna work on Putricide this Sunday, fun fun fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2010)

You're really unoriginal when it comes to names, aren't you? xD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 15, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You're really unoriginal when it comes to names, aren't you? xD



Hahahahahha, you know it.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 15, 2010)

Mr. Serenity: I know my self MP5 is near 500 or so, but I still prefer getting Spell power over haste. Though it is nice, I rather not run out of mana too fast, I do a good job healing Heroics.



Niko Bellic said:


> I'm curious.
> 
> What level and class are you guys?



My main server is Turalyon US, I"m 80 Draenei Enhance/Resto,j 60 Draenei Death Knight, 20 Undead Mage.



Golbez said:


> And so, I shall take a break from this game once again. I'll be back either when Cataclysm comes out or if I feel like getting all the achievements in the next season event.
> 
> Hunter has gotten all the achievements I've ever wanted, Druid is just about impossible to play because of huge queues and I don't feel much like it anyway. Shaman has reached Northrend, and I don't feel like trecking through that again now.



That's what happen s when you're DPS. That's why you always take up a tank off or healer off. I've known pallies who are Prot/Holy, they got no problem. I know other druids who are Fearl/Holy. It's nice for them because they can melee DPS, turn tank if absolutely needed, AND heal. I get in easy as I'm also resto, and my DK gets pugs easy as she's tank and DPS.

But here are my characters







FINALLY got a successful R OS 3D Zerg and got my title. I was DPS, after 5 fail attempts, a Holy Paly did it instead of me. I hate having to heal that crap. If I EVER do it again (I want drake still) I'll DPS it.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 16, 2010)

Holy paladins are the best for a zerg. They're the best tank healers ofc.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 16, 2010)

Okokami said:


> Holy paladins are the best for a zerg. They're the best tank healers ofc.


Paladins best for zerg??


----------



## Velvet (Jan 16, 2010)

* hooray for paladins...i need one *


----------



## Jotun (Jan 16, 2010)

I've been getting alot of flac lately in my random dungeons for my "gear score" I started to tank on my DK so he only has about 30k hp and 4k gs, I was running a Pit of Saron and when the dps died to a poison nova apparently I don't know how to keep threat/my gear sucks etc. On the last boss the genius dps doesn't run away from us when hes marked and ends up getting everyone bombed thus wiping us. The best part? Barely doing 3k dps. These tards seem to come from firetree, because it just happend again in a HoR run I did on my DK as dps. Literally just got some gear so nothing was gemmed/enchanted so the qq commenced. I outdps them on some fights and on the fights they did better than me, they only did 600 more. While having 1k more gear score than me also.

It killed my WoW mood


----------



## Mr Serenity (Jan 16, 2010)

Jotun said:


> I've been getting alot of flac lately in my random dungeons for my "gear score" I started to tank on my DK so he only has about 30k hp and 4k gs, I was running a Pit of Saron and when the dps died to a poison nova apparently I don't know how to keep threat/my gear sucks etc. On the last boss the genius dps doesn't run away from us when hes marked and ends up getting everyone bombed thus wiping us. The best part? Barely doing 3k dps. These tards seem to come from firetree, because it just happend again in a HoR run I did on my DK as dps. Literally just got some gear so nothing was gemmed/enchanted so the qq commenced. I outdps them on some fights and on the fights they did better than me, they only did 600 more. While having 1k more gear score than me also.
> 
> It killed my WoW mood




lol, I run into retards like this all the time. Of every class and spec. The worst for me was actually a druid bear who did not know how to eat great feast. I kept telling him please sit down for around 10 seconds till he gets the buff on him. And he kept trying, but he was too inpatient to get the buff. I couldnt believe someone got to 80 without knowing how to get food buffs. 

Then his aggro was horrendous. A warlock and myself could literally take aggro from him like taking candy from a baby, and I think even the baby would of put up a better fight. I had to teach him literally what buttons to press to keep some type of aggro.

Personally I'm getting tired of all type of players on WoW though. Now days I only play raids to win loot. I don't really have any relationships worth caring about in my guild. I just raid with them for loot and if there is no way for me to get loot in the raid I probably won't go lol. I may quit soon, and *maybe come back in Cataclysm, as it just seems real repetitive for me right now.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 16, 2010)

All pugs are bad, which is why I never pug anything anymore.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 16, 2010)

*finally gettin LK  my life is complete*


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 17, 2010)

If you check out my Enhancement gear, you'll see it's pretty decent. But not good enough to tank heroics. I too have done a better job of holding aggro.

I was dorng a Reg Violet Hold run (2x Triumph) and teh War tank didn't know how to get and hold aggro. I was literally like "Get into Defensive mode and spam attacsk that say they got high threat." I stopped pulling aggro off him. I know DICK about warriors, and even I knew how to do a better job tanking.

I was doing H HoR, a Paly tank (who actually wasn't badly geared, 32K HP and uncritable) couldn't hold aggro on me. I was not only doing more DPS than him (tanks should do the most in 5 mans) but I was also getting aggro and holding it better than he was. They DARED bitch at me. If it wasn't for the healer I was with agree with, I was likely going to get kicekd because "I sucked". 

That's the one bad thing about the new pugging system. You'll often find people wanting to get free gear and get carried through. My Death Knight does a better job than some of the lvl 60 tanks I've seen and I barely remember my tank/dps rotation.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 17, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I was doing H HoR, a Paly tank (who actually wasn't badly geared, 32K HP and uncritable) couldn't hold aggro on me. I was not only doing more *DPS* than him (*tanks should do the most in 5 mans*) but I was also getting aggro and holding it better than he was. They DARED bitch at me. If it wasn't for the healer I was with agree with, I was likely going to get kicekd because "I sucked".



Wait, what?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2010)

Shaymen wisdom, right there.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 17, 2010)

I Checked the tanking forums. The tanks that answered said that in 5 mans, generally tanks should be pulling the most DPS. But in raids, Tanks should be pulling the least. I'm not 100% I don't use DPS meter. I should as I'd like to know my DKs' DPS.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2010)

You do use a threat meter though, right?


----------



## Okokami (Jan 17, 2010)

I bring to you, epic thread for us tanks:


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 17, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I Checked the tanking forums. The tanks that answered said that in 5 mans, generally tanks should be pulling the most DPS. But in raids, Tanks should be pulling the least. I'm not 100% I don't use DPS meter. I should as I'd like to know my DKs' DPS.



The only time a tank beats you in anything in terms of DPS are if:

1. You're AFK.
2. You're dead.
3. You suck.
4. Combo of all 3 listed above.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 17, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I was not only doing more DPS than him (*tanks should do the most in 5 mans*)



Oh man I'm laughing so hard right now.



Sedaiv said:


> I Checked the tanking forums. The tanks that answered said that in 5 mans, generally tanks should be pulling the most DPS.



They were trolling you.

The only time a tank manages to do more dps is if he severely overgears the rest of the group.

Give me your armory link and I'll evaluate your gear.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 17, 2010)

To be fair, some pally takes be pumpin out insane damage for what they're suppose to be doing.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2010)

You'll just laugh at him, prolly.

I actually miss my internet so much that I'm considering renewing my WoW sub and getting back to leveling my Gnome Mage. I ditched him around lvl 28, he was just so fucking boring at that time. Even worse than my Priest, which I ditched at 47.

Or maybe I'll finally play a plate class again. Probably Paladin, as I hear Warriors suck and blow at the early levels.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 17, 2010)

Ooo, armory linkin' I do see. I don't think I've linked to my little warrior yet. So have a . Pretty average geared, I think my new belt looks stupid. As do my boots. Oh, and my shoulders.  I desire to turn off the graphic for a whole lot of things.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 18, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> You do use a threat meter though, right?



NOPE! Usually because when I run heroics, I can tank several caster mobs and still keep going. Which is what I do to help out, and so far it's worked just fine. 

As my Deaht Knight tank, I know how to reaquire aggro almost instantly. I'm still learning how to play the Death Knight class and tanking though. I'm not an expert at healing or anything really. Jack of all trades, master of none.



Duy Nguyen said:


> The only time a tank beats you in anything in terms of DPS are if:
> 
> 1. You're AFK.
> 2. You're dead.
> ...



Whats your proof? I don't use DPS meter in 5 mans. Kind of pointless.



Naruto said:


> Oh man I'm laughing so hard right now.
> 
> They were trolling you.
> 
> ...



If that's what they call trolling, holy crap that is the worst trolling I've ever seen and I've been on teh interwebz almost 10 years. You can also page up. BUT since you didn't seem too aggressive, I'll be nice and give you my wowarmory. Use wow-heroes to see the gear score and crap. You can also check out my resto set. I think it's cool my main spec FINALLY out gears my offspec.



YES I AM AWARE, don't bitch at me about my missing/rare gems. I usually forget. I do plan to score some soon. I'm also aware there are better leg enchants. whenever I check the AH, there isn't any for sale. I tend to miss out.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 18, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> NOPE! Usually because when I run heroics, I can tank several caster mobs and still keep going. Which is what I do to help out, and so far it's worked just fine.
> 
> As my Deaht Knight tank, I know how to reaquire aggro almost instantly. I'm still learning how to play the Death Knight class and tanking though. I'm not an expert at healing or anything really. Jack of all trades, master of none.



...wait, you _don't_ use aggro meters? So what, you just wait until a healer grabs aggro before you move in or someting?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 18, 2010)

All the healers I've had are compitant and don't pull aggro. Even when I do pull aggro, the tank is smart enough to pull him off me. Besides, with my resto gear I can defend myself until aggro is taken off me. Worst comes to worst, I use the Shaman Aggro Dump technique.

If you're talking about raiding, I don't do a ton of raiding due to playing from 9 AM to the mid afternoon. Even then, the tanks are compitent. I usually just run inter-realm heroics for badges. The tanks I find are compitant. If you're talking about my Death Knight, again I know how to get them lookin' at me. Death & Decay, Death Grip  on the casters if any, Icy Touch, Plague STrike, Heart STrike, Heart Strike, etc. I usually keep aggro on me, adds off healer.

Now if you're talking about an incompitent tank, one that i have to tell them how to play their class/role, I take over tanking duties as my Shaman and the healer keeps me up. For a squishy tank I do a good job.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 18, 2010)

...

Thank god you're on EU servers.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Jan 18, 2010)

Yea tanks should never be ahead in damage or dps in anything. Just use recount or skada if you want to see for yourself. If a dps hasn't been dead and they're behind the tank they're being carried lol.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> ...
> 
> Thank god you're on EU servers.



I could swear I was on US Turalyon. Unless you meant "Thank God you're not on EU Servers."



Mr Serenity said:


> Yea tanks should never be ahead in damage or dps in anything. Just use recount or skada if you want to see for yourself. If a dps hasn't been dead and they're behind the tank they're being carried lol.



I don't need useless addons.  I'm thinking about dropping Auctioneer as I really don't use it that often.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Jan 18, 2010)

Meter add ons like recount and skada aren't useless because you can tell how much someone is pulling their weight in a raid by looking at the numbers. There are also fights where you need to switch targets as a dps, and you can check that to see if they're properly switching targets.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 18, 2010)

As for gear/DPS, that's why I use WoW-Heroes. If they're not ready for something, I don't take them. But I usually don't form raids that aren't Onyxia, Naxxramas, or VOA. I don't do ICC since all groups I find are BAD.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 18, 2010)

I've seen my brothers warrior tank do 3-5k on certain pulls and with slam as it was before the nerf. Most of the dps pugs I have ran with do 1-2.5k >_>


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 18, 2010)

Recount is the only addon I have on my dps warrior and priest. I do think that it is useful in terms of comparasion (seeing how other warriors fare and what sort of attacks they are doing) and as well as seeing what works for me (and watching my hit/miss ratios and so on). With that said, I don't have any sort of rotation down. As for the talk of tanks and dps, I've seen excellent tanks that pull at least 3k and excellent tanks that do under that.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You'll just laugh at him, prolly.
> 
> I actually miss my internet so much that I'm considering renewing my WoW sub and getting back to leveling my Gnome Mage. I ditched him around lvl 28, he was just so fucking boring at that time. Even worse than my Priest, which I ditched at 47.
> 
> Or maybe I'll finally play a plate class again. Probably Paladin, as I hear Warriors suck and blow at the early levels.



A paladin 1-20 is THE most boring class ever. More boring than druid is now, after the changes to seal.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 18, 2010)

Okokami said:


> A paladin 1-20 is THE most boring class ever. More boring than druid is now, after the changes to seal.



what class isnt boring 1-20.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 18, 2010)

Shammys, locks, and mages are fun 1-20. They get a few extra things earlier on.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 18, 2010)

Mages are dull as fuck post 20 till 45, though.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't think any classes are dull. SOme are harder to play than others.

Warriors at first are kind of rough as they need to stop and recover HP. Unless something changed, they lack Ranged weapons until you learn some.

Paladins indeed are challenges to start off with. But once you get over 20 (as with ALL classes) it becomes fun to play that class.

Death Knights start at 55 and by the time you leave Archerus, you should be 58 nearing 59. Until you get taunt (if you're a tank like me) then it's gonna be a little rough to hold aggro. But if you're not into that, once you get Army of the Dead/Darkness (W/e) it's a fun class to play as you do insane DPS for a hybrid class.

Shamen are my favorite claws, hence why I only have ONE 80. We can heal, DPS, both (sometimes) at once. We can revive ourselves via Shaman Aggro Dump (Reincarnation). We turn to wolves, we can summon wolves (enhancement) or summon thunderstorms (Elemental) and summon elemental totems (Fire and Earth). Wish they include a Air Elemental Totem in Cat.

Hunters are w/o a question the easiest BUT most expensive class. You gotta feed your pet if you want them to work the way you want to. They do have some great DPS as you're also in a 2 man group minus a player of course. Their traps are also the unique thing about them.

Druids are fun in general. If you spec Fearl Tank and Resto, you can be Tank, DPS and Heals. You'll NEVER not be able to get a group for something unless you're too undergeared or suck. Also being able to turn into an owl is nice.

Rogues are fun as they use poisons, and do a lot of DPS. A lot of noobs tend to play Rogues as they're pretty easy and straight forward, but because of that they don't know how to play the class and tend to pull aggro off the tank. Smart Rogues should be embraced, I know plenty of smart Rogues who know how to play their class and know their DPS rotation.

Mages are always fun. They don't need to waste money on food and drink. They make their own. They also give everyone a Int buff, that unless you're a DK, Warrior, Rogue, or Feral Druid, is always a nice buff. They also make ports which rock. Specially if you kill King Magni Bronzebeard and what to make haste ouf of IF. Just get the mage to the back of the room, get him out of combat, open a port to Ogrimmar, epic win (done twice).

Warlocks are a fun class. They make summoning stones IN instances/raids. They also give soul stones which are great for either Tank and a non-Shaman healer. I don't know many times I /love a warlock because of him stoning the tank incase I screw up or I bite the big one. Plus their pets are a nice DPS addition. I personally LOVE the Doomguard. Everytime I group with a warlock, I beg him to summon the Doomguard, unfortunately 80% of them don't have him as they didn't get the item or do the quest . He' s so good now that they made him hurt people instead of kill someone.

Priests are getting harder to find and I don't know why. They're manditory for H Naxx (1st boss in Death Knight wing), they give an HP Buff which is always /<3'd and their DPS isn't too shabby. Run and easy class IMO. I keep forgetting to ask my friend if I can take the priest off his account that I made and leveled, and send to my account.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 18, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I don't think any classes are dull. SOme are harder to play than others.
> 
> Warriors at first are kind of rough as they need to stop and recover HP. Unless something changed, they lack Ranged weapons until you learn some.
> 
> ...



Hmmmm...This makes me wanna be a Shaman.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 18, 2010)

^
epicccc


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 19, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Hmmmm...This makes me wanna be a Shaman.



Shamen are SO awesome. We got our ownself buffs, so we really don't need stoff like Sharpening Stones or Oils. We can rebirth ourselves and help prevent wipes or recover faster from wipes. Elemental Shamen apperently when gemmed and chanted right do the most DPS. I'm not sure how reliable that is. I try not to group with other shamen, call me greedy but I want that mail. I've also never specced for Elemental DPS. I've always done Enhancement/REsto. Although I'm happy my Main Spec gear is now better than my off spec gear.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Jan 19, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Shamen are SO awesome. We got our ownself buffs, so we really don't need stoff like Sharpening Stones or Oils. We can rebirth ourselves and help prevent wipes or recover faster from wipes. Elemental Shamen apperently when gemmed and chanted right do the most DPS. I'm not sure how reliable that is. I try not to group with other shamen, call me greedy but I want that mail. I've also never specced for Elemental DPS. I've always done Enhancement/REsto. Although I'm happy my Main Spec gear is now better than my off spec gear.




I like my shaman, but if you think Elemental shaman do the most dps when equally geared as other dps classes you got another thing coming lol. Elemental shaman are actually one of the lower dps classes right now unfortunately. I usually see them around number 7-10 in my 25 mans on damage. They do decent dps when equally geared, but I believe hunters right now are on top. They have always seemed to have it the easiest when it comes to consistently good damage/dps. I would say Enhancement shaman scales better to do more damage with higher levels of gear, but I enjoy the Elemental style more right now.

When it comes to hybrids I would say Elemental shaman might be the bottom in damage potential right now. I see DKS, Ret pallies, and Boomkins competing with pures tailing them or sometimes passing them.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 19, 2010)

Mr Serenity said:


> I like my shaman, but if you think Elemental shaman do the most dps when equally geared as other dps classes you got another thing coming lol. Elemental shaman are actually one of the lower dps classes right now unfortunately. I usually see them around number 7-10 in my 25 mans on damage. They do decent dps when equally geared, but I believe hunters right now are on top. They have always seemed to have it the easiest when it comes to consistently good damage/dps. I would say Enhancement shaman scales better to do more damage with higher levels of gear, but I enjoy the Elemental style more right now.
> 
> When it comes to hybrids I would say Elemental shaman might be the bottom in damage potential right now. I see DKS, Ret pallies, and Boomkins competing with pures tailing them or sometimes passing them.



I'm going off what my friend said. He must suck then. I don['t know, I don't play elemental. I couldn't give two shits about elemental.


----------



## Appletart (Jan 19, 2010)

Season7 ends tomorrow, anybody getting the glad title?

My warlock and paladin partner weren't able to find a partner for 3v3 that's how bad my server is, like 1 person in the realm above 1700 rating, so we just played 2v2 2400+....shame that was useless....

An inactive friend has started playing again so we're going to try destro/frost/holy. (when we gear him up )


----------



## Mr Serenity (Jan 19, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I'm going off what my friend said. He must suck then. I don['t know, I don't play elemental. I couldn't give two shits about elemental.



Yea he's bad then, elemental is not doing that great right now compared to other hybrid dps. It will get buffed soon most likely.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 19, 2010)

Rogues are still number 1 damage, even after the nerfs.  After them its generally DKs, then hunters, in my guild at least.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 19, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Shamen are SO awesome. We got our ownself buffs, so we really don't need stoff like Sharpening Stones or Oils. We can rebirth ourselves and help prevent wipes or recover faster from wipes. Elemental Shamen apperently when gemmed and chanted right do the most DPS. I'm not sure how reliable that is. I try not to group with other shamen, call me greedy but I want that mail. I've also never specced for Elemental DPS. I've always done Enhancement/REsto. Although I'm happy my Main Spec gear is now better than my off spec gear.



One of the top raiding guild on these server have a shaman they nicknamed "Floorhugger" who they keep for the lulz since he's always dying, reincarnating then dying again. lololol.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 19, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> You can also page up. BUT since you didn't seem too aggressive, I'll be nice and give you my wowarmory.



I'm not being aggressive at all, I'm just trying to help.



Sedaiv said:


> YES I AM AWARE, don't bitch at me about my missing/rare gems. I usually forget. I do plan to score some soon. I'm also aware there are better leg enchants. whenever I check the AH, there isn't any for sale. I tend to miss out.



Dude, if I was on your server, I'd *give* you an icescale armor kit. They sell for so little on Doomhammer right now 

[insert gem bitching here]

I'm guessing the spellcaster ring you have equipped is just something you forgot to take off, right? From your secondary spec?

I would otherwise say itemization is not that bad. PVP gauntlets I suppose because you don't have a better alternative atm and some low item level gear but I noticed you got yourself the expertise and soft hit caps, and weapons from the new heroics.

You should be pulling more DPS than any tank on that gear.

Belt, Pants, Chest, Cloak and Helm all could use some upgrades, though.

Do you use Recount to know from experience or is this just something you heard? Because tanks gloat about being top DPS on bad heroic pugs all the time.



Sedaiv said:


> Whats your proof? I don't use DPS meter in 5 mans. Kind of pointless.



...It's common knowledge. Tanks just don't pull 4k dps on heroics, whereas DPS specs do so with no effort at all.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 19, 2010)

Appletart said:


> Season7 ends tomorrow, anybody getting the glad title?
> 
> My warlock and paladin partner weren't able to find a partner for 3v3 that's how bad my server is, like 1 person in the realm above 1700 rating, so we just played 2v2 2400+....shame that was useless....
> 
> An inactive friend has started playing again so we're going to try destro/frost/holy. (when we gear him up )



Transfer servers or create a new character on a new server that's more populated. Turalyon and Thrall both are pretty good for 2/2, 3/3 or 5/5.



Petes12 said:


> Rogues are still number 1 damage, even after the nerfs.  After them its generally DKs, then hunters, in my guild at least.



Rogues have always been good. They're a class that usually gets nerfed left and right but still manages to be godly. 



Okokami said:


> One of the top raiding guild on these server have a shaman they nicknamed "Floorhugger" who they keep for the lulz since he's always dying, reincarnating then dying again. lololol.



You'll always see despirited jokes like that.



Naruto said:


> I'm not being aggressive at all, I'm just trying to help.
> 
> Dude, if I was on your server, I'd *give* you an icescale armor kit. They sell for so little on Doomhammer right now
> 
> ...



Again, Perception over Intent. It was possible I could have read it as a little hostile when you're intention was clearly not. It happens from time to time.

Yeah, the ring is a accident. The reason I hate switching for pug heroics. PVP Gauntles would be correct, they were dropped from Koralon. As I raid during the early AM hours, getting better gear is a bitch. Again, I don't know how much DPS I pull, I don't use recount. My belt yeah, BADLY needs updaged (item lvl 200). I know what I can replace, I'm still trying to figure out how do I select Heroics I don't want to do. I rather not PUG on my server as that requires me to wait in Dalaran. Idiots at Blizzard need to make the LF Que World Wide as it once was. Again, it's what I heard from the worlfofwarcraft.com/forums for tanking.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 19, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Again, it's what I heard from the worlfofwarcraft.com/forums for tanking.



Before I got recount, I was a lot more relaxed on my dps, but once I realized a lot of people have it on, I started trying harder. The difference is pretty big.

These days I make a point of doing the very best I can, because there's SO MUCH dps people out there, you don't want to be just another one that's being carried through heroics or raids.

I would guessimate you're doing 3k average on your gear.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 19, 2010)

Close, no cigar. I'm doing atleast 4K. I know to play my class and my spec.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 19, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Close, no cigar. I'm doing atleast 4K. I know to play my class and my spec.





Sedaiv said:


> Again, I don't know how much DPS I pull, I don't use recount.



If you don't use recount, how do you know?


Anyways, I got  last week for my Pally. This week,  dropped, but sadly I did not get it. Some terribad fury warrior got it that had way better gear than I, but his dps was terrible in comparison.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 19, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Transfer servers or create a new character on a new server that's more populated. Turalyon and Thrall both are pretty good for 2/2, 3/3 or 5/5.


I play on Thrall 

Mal'Ganis is the #1 on my battlegroup for arena I think.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 20, 2010)

I wanna get rid of my fucking Jawbone, but nothing fucking drops!

I've had the weapon since Naxx came out and either nothing drops or I don't win the roll.
fml


----------



## Naruto (Jan 20, 2010)

Jotun said:


> I wanna get rid of my fucking Jawbone, but nothing fucking drops!
> 
> I've had the weapon since Naxx came out and either nothing drops or I don't win the roll.
> fml



Seriously? and  are both ridiculously easy to get.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 20, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> If you don't use recount, how do you know?
> 
> 
> Anyways, I got  last week for my Pally. This week,  dropped, but sadly I did not get it. Some terribad fury warrior got it that had way better gear than I, but his dps was terrible in comparison.



That sucks. You definitely should have gotten it


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2010)

and disc healer and shadow priest

and my tank


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 20, 2010)

Muk said:


> and disc healer and shadow priest
> 
> and my tank



Nice gear on both toons.

I have a question about priest (nub question)

What is the discipline talent tree all about? I know Holy is for healing and Shadow is for DPS but what is Discipline?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply but...

*@ Sedaiv:* My proof is pretty much in my words and what I see on meters. I've been raiding on my Rogue since the beginning of BC. I only did ZG back in vanilla WoW, and only finished Hyjal in BC. I pretty much did all the raids so far in WotLK except Putricide and the newest wing. 

I know exactly where DPS classes should be in terms of gear and encounters. There should be absolutely no excuse for a Tank to be doing more damage than a DPS class. If your DPS class can't push more than a tank on a boss, they're complete garbage. No lie.

DPS rotations are stupid easy now for almost all classes. With the exception of Dual Wielding DKs, Feral Druids, Boomkins, and maybe some said others. Everyone else is just running a priority system and watching a few timers.

Now lets factor in that all kinds of idiots can get epics and decent gear so again there is no excuse for you to go under tanks. You were talking about how you check their WH score and just base it on that. Wrong. Gear does not equal good player.

Most of the encounters that were made so far in WotLK are stupid easy so many people can easily get carried through encounters. This is the reason why I absolutely hate the whole achievement and WH shit. Achievement just means you saw the boss die, it doesn't apply that you probably ran in there and died in phase 1 while your guild down it for you. Also a lot of the stupid idiots who recruits people in LFG don't even look at the achievement properly. My friends use to link eachother's achievement when they don't have it and the guy thinks he did when it doesn't even have his name on the achievement.


Lastly, Shamans suck. The only reason Shamans are brought to raids is for Unleashed Rage, WF Totems, Mana Tide Totems, and Bloodlust. They use to be great raid healers with Chain Heal, but Druids can do that 100x better with Wild Growth and Rejuv while running around.

Edit:
Sorry I don't have a parse of DPS right now but here is our first down on Rotface: 

There is a Recount meter on the bottom right of the screen.
Rainbi - MT on Rotface
Bolthin - OT on slimes

Notice where they are in terms of the other DPS. I'm also the annoying guy telling people to move.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2010)

Plus Druids are the sexiest class.


----------



## blackbird (Jan 20, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> What is the discipline talent tree all about? I know Holy is for healing and Shadow is for DPS but what is Discipline?



Mana efficient single target heal (though not as strict as Paladin). Great for Heroics, as second healer in a raid and in PvP.

Never looked back, really.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2010)

* i so love my new dk 
*


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 21, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Nice gear on both toons.
> 
> I have a question about priest (nub question)
> 
> What is the discipline talent tree all about? I know Holy is for healing and Shadow is for DPS but what is Discipline?



It's another healing tree, priests are the only class with 2. Holy is more about raid healing while disc is more about tank healing.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea, about the whole checking WoW-Heroes website thing...

Gear does not = skill. I've had people in heroic pugs with way better gear than other people in said groups, and they ended up doing much less DPS. This is more than likely them being lazy, but I dunno man.

Like, I can't count the amount of times I've had people doing less than 1000 dps in my level 80 dungeons. I was doing that much at level 70, during my Kara raids, IIRC. I remember on my ele shaman back in the day doing top DPS with my Kara gear and badge gear.

I remember in Heroic-UP, on my Pally. I was tanking it, and I ended up doing ~50% of the overall damage myself. So, yes there is some terrible and/or lesser geared people. 

I mean, low DPS is not ALWAYS the person's fault, the could you know be at the gear level for said Heroic, and not so vastly overgeared they faceroll to Emblems.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2010)

Gearscore and Omen DPS are tools, not standards. Shame that a lot of people don't realize that.


----------



## Levithian (Jan 21, 2010)

Many only want people for raids that don't need to be there, not anyone that could actually benefit from the gear there, even if they meet and even exceed blizzards, intended requirements for that raid and know what there doing. When I see trade ads for 6.9k dps min, I think somethings up with that.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 21, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Sorry for the late reply but...
> 
> *@ Sedaiv:* My proof is pretty much in my words and what I see on meters. I've been raiding on my Rogue since the beginning of BC. I only did ZG back in vanilla WoW, and only finished Hyjal in BC. I pretty much did all the raids so far in WotLK except Putricide and the newest wing.
> 
> ...



Shamen don't have DPS Rotations. The only thing we got to keep in mind is Time on Totems, Lightnign Shields, and every time Mealstrom Weapons is 5/5 pop LB.

Indeed, it's always a gamble to check out their wow-heroes score. Another nice thing is it also lists if they've done what i'm looking for. VOA can be done with scrubs. I've done it a number of times. 

Nevertheless, it's kind of hard to carry dumbasses through a successful ICC 10/25. I've also never seen someone carried through TOGC 10/25. 

If druids were so gawdly, why do I heal more when we're equally geared? I hope you didn't forget Strength of the Earth Totem. Seeing that in order to make up for the lack of that totem you'd need have some Death Knights for that buff (taking time out of htem and dropping their dps) and serious raiding Hunters don't go as Beast Master.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 21, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Shamen don't have DPS Rotations. The only thing we got to keep in mind is Time on Totems, Lightnign Shields, and every time Mealstrom Weapons is 5/5 pop LB.
> 
> Indeed, it's always a gamble to check out their wow-heroes score. Another nice thing is it also lists if they've done what i'm looking for. VOA can be done with scrubs. I've done it a number of times.
> 
> ...



I just told you what they bring to raids and yes I know their DPS priority. I actually know almost if not all DPS rotations for every class. I was in charge of DPS tracking and telling people what to do a while back in my previous guilds. Death Knights are so abundant that I didn't care to list Strength of Earth. Also Unholy is the spec to raid again, and HoW is part of their rotation. I can care less about how much heals are going about. I just care about healers keeping people alive. 

Whether you heal harder due to Riptide + Chain Heal and your talent Ancestral Spirit. Their major healing spells are instant cast allowing them to consistently heal regardless of what is going on, on the field. It is extremely valuable to have a Resto Druid in ICC due to a lot of moving. 

We carry my friend through ICC10 every week. He has gear now, but the first 2 weeks he still had blues on and was only pushing 2-3k DPS.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Jan 21, 2010)

All those people who say Druids are a sexy class probably don't play them. They're awesome to have in your group, but playing them is damn boring if you aren't feral. It sucks playing as those old Moonkin and Tree forms, so much. Whenever Blizzard has a twitter chat or any type of developer chat I think its all bullshit if they don't bring up the druid forms. To me that is one of the most neglected things in the game.

In fact, it was probably partially due to me that Feral got new forms. I kept making protest threads at the Blizzard forum saying how embarrassed they should be of the old druid forms. And eventually soon after my threads they announced the feral forms were being worked on, but I am still disappointed the caster forms didn't get any love.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 21, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Sorry for the late reply but...
> 
> *@ Sedaiv:* My proof is pretty much in my words and what I see on meters. I've been raiding on my Rogue since the beginning of BC. I only did ZG back in vanilla WoW, and only finished Hyjal in BC. I pretty much did all the raids so far in WotLK except Putricide and the newest wing.
> 
> ...



Nice.

Funny the healer died at the end lol


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2010)

Mr Serenity said:


> All those people who say Druids are a sexy class probably don't play them. They're awesome to have in your group, but playing them is damn boring if you aren't feral. It sucks playing as those old Moonkin and Tree forms, so much. Whenever Blizzard has a twitter chat or any type of developer chat I think its all bullshit if they don't bring up the druid forms. To me that is one of the most neglected things in the game.
> 
> In fact, it was probably partially due to me that Feral got new forms. I kept making protest threads at the Blizzard forum saying how embarrassed they should be of the old druid forms. And eventually soon after my threads they announced the feral forms were being worked on, but I am still disappointed the caster forms didn't get any love.



Druid is my favourite class, has been since I started playing again after the BETA. Only play 'em on private servers so far, though. 1-20 is the dullest experience EVER and I can only play Tauren Druids currently.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 21, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> Gear does not = skill.



*sigh*

There is no feasible way to filter people by skill until you've spent time doing heroics or raiding together. That being said, if I know nothing about two guys I pugged into a raid, I'm probably going to go with whoever shows the best itemization choices and/or level of gear if the difference is humongous.

Unless you want to run ToC 25 with a pug of DKs in healadin gear, or some greens.

People being pissed about the usage of wowheroes or gearscore puzzles me to no end. As a DPS class, you need to do everything in your power to maximize your effectiveness, and that goes through getting yourself geared up. Back when Naxx was endgame, all that people asked was that you got yourself geared in the best possible pre-raid stuff. That's something you can do _on your own_.

If random pug person #9283 shows a different level of dedication than the average guy, you don't think he deserves the spot in your raid?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2010)

You realize that a better gearscore doesn't always equate to better itemization though, right? 

 Good post about it.

While it should be taken into account, it shouldn't be the deciding factor, unless severely undergeared.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 22, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I just told you what they bring to raids and yes I know their DPS priority. I actually know almost if not all DPS rotations for every class. I was in charge of DPS tracking and telling people what to do a while back in my previous guilds. Death Knights are so abundant that I didn't care to list Strength of Earth. Also Unholy is the spec to raid again, and HoW is part of their rotation. I can care less about how much heals are going about. I just care about healers keeping people alive.
> 
> Whether you heal harder due to Riptide + Chain Heal and your talent Ancestral Spirit. Their major healing spells are instant cast allowing them to consistently heal regardless of what is going on, on the field. It is extremely valuable to have a Resto Druid in ICC due to a lot of moving.
> 
> We carry my friend through ICC10 every week. He has gear now, but the first 2 weeks he still had blues on and was only pushing 2-3k DPS.



Tis a shame that every server and faction I've played on, shamen are held in higher reguards.

I'm aware of useful a Resto Druid is. Part of the reason they're special is they removed the Shaman Brez ability back in pre-patch 1.x. If anyone wonders, tehy wanted the Druid class to have that unique ability. Carry much?

As I said previously, gear score helps but testing them helps more. I mean because blizzard and whatever dumb ass reason decided to make it possible get geared up easily. I mean you can get a full tier set without EVER having to set foot inside a raid. I don't know how many people I've been grouped with NEVER raided before, and usually end up getting something like "H: Koralon, H: Emalon, and H: Archvon" In the same run as well as something like 50 badges of triumph.

It's a gamble. SOmtimes it works. Sometimes it doesn't. I odn't know how it works on other servers, but anyone else tired of running Ulduar w/o hard modes JUST because of weekly being Flame Leviathan, XTM, or Lord Jarraxxus (TOC)? I know on my server we FINALLY got something different, thing is it's Marrowgar and pugging ICC SUCKS.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 22, 2010)

WoW will only destroy your soul, stay away from that shit young one.

in fact stay away from ALL MMO's...


----------



## Migooki (Jan 22, 2010)

yvangkwheng said:


> hey, guys, i got a bit of a problem. ive recently made up my mind 2 play wow game but i dunno what class im gonna select for fun. would ya guys plz gimme some tips on which class is much easier for being leveled up? or do i have to buy some wow gold or simply find someone to power level my future character?



If only I got a penny every time I heard this question.

Read up this.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm loving doing random lowbie dungeons on my resto druid. With the boa gear and shit I only need to put up regrowth... then I just afk lol.

Best exp ever...


----------



## Muk (Jan 22, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> It's a gamble. SOmtimes it works. Sometimes it doesn't. I odn't know how it works on other servers, but anyone else tired of running Ulduar w/o hard modes JUST because of weekly being Flame Leviathan, XTM, or Lord Jarraxxus (TOC)? I know on my server we FINALLY got something different, thing is it's Marrowgar and pugging ICC SUCKS.



i don't pug raids, since i have a guild

and i am not even going to bother trying to stock up on frost emblems now

if some item drops that's useful for me, great, if not, oh well

t9 gear is enough for me


----------



## Okokami (Jan 22, 2010)

Found out the hard way of getting hit by Deathwhispers' mutated fanatic. Ouch.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 22, 2010)

Muk said:


> i don't pug raids, since i have a guild
> 
> and i am not even going to bother trying to stock up on frost emblems now
> 
> ...



I normally don't pug raids myself. I'm usually in a guild that has to pug 1 or 2 people, and it's up to me to see if they're going to pull their own weight or if they'll get carried. If they're geared good. I know that it's become more and more popular to join a pug and not know how to play your class thanks to Blizzard making high level gear easier to get.

I'm saving up for 9.0, never can find an early raid for 9.50 and I barely ever win trophys =/


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 22, 2010)

T9 gear sucks.


----------



## Shay (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello, everyone ^^

Just poking my head into say hi to my fellow WoW players. I hope we can be friends. I like to play the priest class. Anyhow, I hope you all have a great day. 

Bye bye!
~Shay


----------



## Muk (Jan 22, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I normally don't pug raids myself. I'm usually in a guild that has to pug 1 or 2 people, and it's up to me to see if they're going to pull their own weight or if they'll get carried. If they're geared good. I know that it's become more and more popular to join a pug and not know how to play your class thanks to Blizzard making high level gear easier to get.
> 
> I'm saving up for 9.0, never can find an early raid for 9.50 and I barely ever win trophys =/



yeah 9.5 is hard to do with my guild, since not everyone is online for a 25 man 

so i just stick with 9.0

bahh i can't believe we failed ulda 10 

got a few achievement but couldn't do hardmode since most of the chars were alts or undergeared new players

ahh well at least new players got some new gear

i still want to do ulda hardmodes


----------



## Naruto (Jan 22, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You realize that a better gearscore doesn't always equate to better itemization though, right?





Duh.

Which is why I mentioned itemization and not gearscore. But it's a good place to start, checking gearscores. If someone is undergeared, it will show right then and there.



Hangat?r said:


> While it should be taken into account, it shouldn't be the deciding factor, unless severely undergeared.



You're forming a PUG for a quick run. Are you going to individually question each person about their priority/rotation knowledge, raid experience or awareness of role?

Come on


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 23, 2010)

Muk said:


> yeah 9.5 is hard to do with my guild, since not everyone is online for a 25 man
> 
> so i just stick with 9.0
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've been trying to do hard modes myself but my pugs never want to. They just want easy mode. Looks like I'll need to buy 40,000 gold to buy one from Might (Top Alliance Guild, Top Guild on Turalyon. Fusion has not earned Tribute to Immortality last I checked). HOPEFULLY Blizzard will keep it in. So when Cat comes, I can do it again later. The bitch will be finding enough people storing up their gear for Herald of the Titans. That's the achievement I want the most.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 23, 2010)

Today I repecced my warrior to put slam to good use, been meaning to do it for awhile. I've just been running with a spec where I ended up using heroic strike too much and ended up pulling aggro a bunch. Not so much in issue on boss fights but on trash I'm a bit of a mess.  I've been holding off on respeccing because I'm too comfortable with my buttons and all now.

As far as progression, I happily rejoined an ancient group of WoW friends. My first guild closed down, people flocked elsewhere but are slowly regrouping in the same place. The guild is pretty much only doing 10mans at this point. I keep trying to pug ICC10/25, but have not had much luck. The issue with pugs is that even when you do get a good group people are less commited to coming back to continue the other wings. >.>;


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 24, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Today I repecced my warrior to put slam to good use, been meaning to do it for awhile. I've just been running with a spec where I ended up using heroic strike too much and ended up pulling aggro a bunch. Not so much in issue on boss fights but on trash I'm a bit of a mess.  I've been holding off on respeccing because I'm too comfortable with my buttons and all now.
> 
> As far as progression, I happily rejoined an ancient group of WoW friends. My first guild closed down, people flocked elsewhere but are slowly regrouping in the same place. The guild is pretty much only doing 10mans at this point. I keep trying to pug ICC10/25, but have not had much luck. The issue with pugs is that even when you do get a good group people are less commited to coming back to continue the other wings. >.>;



No offense to you good sir. But Wartanks are poortanks. WIth my Shaman I can pull off and hold aggro in 5 mans. In Raids it's different (raids hit harder) as Wartanks do a good job.

As for the last part. That does suck. I really wish they kept Naxxramas the same. But NOOO we gotta appeal to the idiots. They changed it from clearing all bosses to just 1 wing boss to get to Kel'Thuzad. I hate how this game is in easy mode. It's SO TERRIBLE as a gamer.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 24, 2010)

i have tried to get ravager axe with my lvl 38 pally alt at sm armory for 23 tries lmao havent gotten it yet. damn different server from main.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 24, 2010)

SuperNovaLogia said:


> i have tried to get ravager axe with my lvl 38 pally alt at sm armory for 23 tries lmao havent gotten it yet. damn different server from main.



What server are you on? I'll create a Death Knight and run you through until you get it. I got it on my first run of SM Armory on my Shaman. I was getting a run through for Scarlet Monestary Set by a friend. A lvl 58 Tank (which is what I'll be) can solo SM no problem.


----------



## Muk (Jan 24, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Today I repecced my warrior to put slam to good use, been meaning to do it for awhile. I've just been running with a spec where I ended up using heroic strike too much and ended up pulling aggro a bunch. Not so much in issue on boss fights but on trash I'm a bit of a mess.  I've been holding off on respeccing because I'm too comfortable with my buttons and all now.
> 
> As far as progression, I happily rejoined an ancient group of WoW friends. My first guild closed down, people flocked elsewhere but are slowly regrouping in the same place. The guild is pretty much only doing 10mans at this point. I keep trying to pug ICC10/25, but have not had much luck. The issue with pugs is that even when you do get a good group people are less commited to coming back to continue the other wings. >.>;




hehe heroic strike xD

i got yelled at from my guildies for not using heroic strike as tank or dps 

i just used the global cool downs 

well i did use cleave on trash, but never bothered hotbaring HS xD

i still don't use HS as tank, since i usually have lots of trash on me so i just cleave instead

even on boss fights i prefer cleaving instead of Hsing xD

a bad habit of mine 

and as fury dps, well i whirlwind cleave bloodstrike, only time i ever use HS is on bosses single targets xD


----------



## Muk (Jan 24, 2010)

bahh wasted 3.5 hours on the blood princes and only got him down to 40% once or twice

its almost always the ranged tank that gets spiked to death when the empower switches to him

and then all the rest die


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 24, 2010)

That sucks. I wish I could help out with Warrior DPS Rotation but I know little about warriors.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 25, 2010)

Warrior's rotation is pretty easy. You just play on a priority system and always using Slam on proc and spamming Heroic Strike at 50+ Rage.

In other good news...
FUCKING PUTRICIDE DOWN!!!!!!!!!!

Got a new helm from there too. Now my Rogue has one eye.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 25, 2010)

I should note, that if a tank loses aggro to DPS, they're not a very good tank. I remember someone complain their tank losing aggro because they were using HS.


----------



## Muk (Jan 25, 2010)

i like the vastro prince fight

its fun cause when he does the vortex on me and i fly away i usually just use my charge/intercept ability to get right back into his face, not losing any ground in that process


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, after holding out for 5-ish years, im finally breaking down and playing this.

Just ordered the warchest and will have it tomarrow.

Been too bored with my pc gaming lately, and i still have a year + until D3 comes out.


Wish the newb luck


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 25, 2010)

Wolfarus join the alliance on turalyon and i'll help level you up as well as get you cash and stuff


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 25, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Wolfarus join the alliance on turalyon and i'll help level you up as well as get you cash and stuff



Thanks for the offer, but i never did like getting my levels the easy way (at least when it comes to getting help from higher level players)

I'll be playing on w/e server gives me the best ping on the pacific side of things (im in WA state, near seattle, after all)

Besides, game wont be as fun if im handed my levels / loot, now will it?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 25, 2010)

Muk said:


> i like the vastro prince fight
> 
> its fun cause when he does the vortex on me and i fly away i usually just use my charge/intercept ability to get right back into his face, not losing any ground in that process



Yea we're working on Prince as well.

We're having some trouble with the Warlock tank on Keleseth. I think we got it down now cause he was trying to tank him with 3 orbs, but I guess we'll up to 4 since that'll mitigate the damage to about 4k.


----------



## Muk (Jan 25, 2010)

with our guild we just keep all the balls that spawn, so he never loses the ball buffs, but he still sometimes dies

i think the kinetic bomb sometimes gets us or its the empowered fireball that gets us now

on a totally different issue

playing pvp-tank is fun in warsong

i don't think it works in any other bg or at least not that well

in warsong i just find a healer and a group of allied dps and then start focus stunning/silencing down hordies 

ahh it was so much fun seeing them get mauled down by my allies while i kept them stun locked


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 25, 2010)

Is it me or are people getting dumber? I mean atleast in trade chat I'll see 15/16 people LFG Weekly Raid or VOA. I mean even after we win/retain WG, you'll see like 100 people say "LFG  VOA 10/25". I hate making groups because the groups I always make suck ass REAL bad. It's like when people see my name they're like "Oh lets play our worst."


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, i'm not sure. My server can't even win WG, so I don't have to worry about VoA problems.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 26, 2010)

Transfer off. If during peak hours of play (After school but before 10) if your faction cannot win WG, you gotta transfer off or give up your character and make a new one else where. Horde on Turalyon use to be good, I mean Fusion got like the 9th US/11th World Kel'Jaeden kill and was awesome. Now Might (Alliance) has taken over and on Friday I played pretty much from 12 AM to 5 PM and never once did we lose Wintergrasp. The Horde on Thrall use to DOMINANT Alliance, however since the majority of Ascents raiding section left, the Horde fell apart without the guild that did the first world kill of Ragnaros (on Medaiv, Thrall server wasn't around yet). Now Alliance is just awesome there. In Pre-BC, the top alliance guilds BARELY had TK on farm, and all but Vashj on farm. Everytime people cleared SSC or TK, they got an ego and decided that "Okay now that we got this on farm, my off spec > your main spec". Now it's changed.

Definately leave your server if you want to have a good faction or pay for a faction change/make the same class on the other faction.


----------



## Muk (Jan 26, 2010)

our faction is pretty even on sylvanas

can't complain there

neither alliance nor horde is able to hold wg on an assault

so it switches off just about every time


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 26, 2010)

Doesn't matter if it's even or not. It depends on the players. Horde and Alliance are even on Turalyon, if not there's mroe Horde. But the Horde are TERRIBLE players and cannot work togher. That's why the Alliance usually holds onto WG when defending. I've only lost 2 or 3 Wintergrasp Battles defending, and that's because there was more Horde than Alliance as it was early morning, but not enough for Tenacity.

EDIT: Is it me or can Blizzard not only decide what skin color to give The Dark Lady (Sylvanas Windrunner) but they also cannot decide how big to make her breasts?



First she looks like a Shendra'lar, then she looks like a living Blood Elf now she looks more like a Night Elf.

FUCKING HATE TUESDAYS. By the time those bastards are done with the "rolling restarts" time to goto sleep. Dip shits.


----------



## Muk (Jan 26, 2010)

is the left side the one in vanilla?

i only know sylvanas on the right side, since that's the only time i assaulted undercity with my priest


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 26, 2010)

Vanilla, BC, Wrath in that order. Notice her boobs are like Medium (35B/30C?) then small (32B/36A) and then Large (36C/32D). I htink it's funny.

Harrah for weekly being Sarth on my sever. I want Malygos Blizzard you assholes.


----------



## Muk (Jan 26, 2010)

dude in the plague quater in nax is on the list.

bahh our alt run still couldn't down saurufang 

had him down to 25% before both tanks died


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 26, 2010)

Blizzard slowly kills your morals by making you attracted to undead chicks.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 26, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> EDIT: Is it me or can Blizzard not only decide what skin color to give The Dark Lady (Sylvanas Windrunner) but they also cannot decide how big to make her breasts?



Her current model is the most accurate one to date, slightly resembling a sin'dorei but being unique (well, almost, now that the dragon queen uses it as well).

As for the skin tone, the first iteration and current are also accurate, given her portrayal in warcraft 3.

And it has nothing to do with not being able to decide on her breast size, she went from having a night elf model with default boobs, to a blood elf model with default boobs and now a new model with new boobs.

Again, in warcraft 3, these were humongous. So if anything they shrunk.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 27, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> Blizzard slowly kills your morals by making you attracted to undead chicks.



No they kill my moral by putting the game into ez mode. One day they'll make it so you can get anything with enough badges.



Naruto said:


> Her current model is the most accurate one to date, slightly resembling a sin'dorei but being unique (well, almost, now that the dragon queen uses it as well).
> 
> As for the skin tone, the first iteration and current are also accurate, given her portrayal in warcraft 3.
> 
> ...



I'm well aware her current model is the most accurate. She has different skin, matching her Banshee heritage (I guess you'd call it that), but she does have the High Elf/Blood Elf model. 

It's just something I noticed. Her boobs were medium, small, large in that order. I'm trying trying to find screen shots of Sylvanas Windrunner as aq Sindo'rei form Warcraft III with no luck. Mind giving me a hand?


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2010)

my guild downing fester and rotface

i was tanking :3

-----
at slyvanas

play the undead campaign for wc3

she's got the most common model there is for elf hunter i think maybe a 'captain' model but that's all there is to her


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 27, 2010)

Slyvanas Windrunner OFFICIALLY is a Ranger, Fighter and Sorceror. In other words shes' a Warrior, Mage and Hunter all rolled into one. Either way, I'd be necrophiliac for her.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 27, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I'm trying trying to find screen shots of Sylvanas Windrunner as aq Sindo'rei form Warcraft III with no luck. Mind giving me a hand?


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2010)

damn do i miss those juggs 

makes me want to play undead 

but soo much extra work to roll undead 

----
wonder when we are allowed to multi class in wow


----------



## Naruto (Jan 27, 2010)

Muk said:


> wonder when we are allowed to multi class in wow



It's never going to happen. It would be so epic, though :/


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2010)

i know, multi class would well totally unbalance the game to the point they'd need to make like wow 2


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 27, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Vanilla, BC, Wrath in that order. Notice her boobs are like Medium (35B/30C?) then small (32B/36A) and then Large (36C/32D). I htink it's funny.
> 
> Harrah for weekly being Sarth on my sever. I want Malygos Blizzard you assholes.



actually the middle one was only on the beta servers for WotLK, it was a huge improvement over the NE model I thought. But people requested an original model for her and blizzard went ahead and did it. They also gave King Wrynn an original model, on beta he was a normal human in the pvp armor set with GM swords. It's possible that was always meant to be placeholder though.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 27, 2010)

Multiclass is the reason I liked FFXI more than wow tbh


----------



## Naruto (Jan 28, 2010)

Imagine a Rogue/Mage in pvp. Frost Mutilate


----------



## Muk (Jan 28, 2010)

imagine warrior paladin

all the bubbles and stun you ever want


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 28, 2010)

Naruto said:


> Imagine a Rogue/Mage in pvp. Frost Mutilate



Rogue/Paladin would be sick.

10kx4 crits


----------



## Obito (Jan 29, 2010)

Death Knights need kidney shot, bear form, shadow form, spell steal, blink, lay on hands, tranquility, battle res, ankh, doom guards, bows, and charge. Oh yeah, vanish too! Maybe then we'll be balanced.

Read my previous entries!



Just did Alone in The Darkness 25 player with some friends, back to Mal'Ganis!...

Anyone who has Xbox Live and wants to chat / play some random Live games... add DARIU5. (Dariu5).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 29, 2010)

Rogue/Death Knight would kill everyone, I'm serious.

Just imagine what a Rogue would do if he had IBF, AMS, Death Grip, Strangulate, Mind Freeze and Chains of Ice.

Your healer would be instantly stun locked and spell locked to death.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 30, 2010)

Muk said:


> damn do i miss those juggs
> 
> makes me want to play undead
> 
> ...



Draenei have better boobs. They're also hairless too which is kewl.

As for multiclass, the most broken is easily Death Knight/Rogue. Stun Lock (indefinatley) plus a shit ton of damage. I wouldn't mind a Shaman/Druid. That would be a terrible amount of fun.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 30, 2010)

Well im slowly getting the hang of things.

undercutting people by 1 gold or so to move my bars in the AH is rather satisfying, i must say


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 30, 2010)

It depends for me. They're for stack unless noted.

Artic Fur: 70G per one(Gone up YAY!)
Borean Leather: 12G (Still the same)
Icy Dragonscales: 50G (up a little for what they were, under cut by 20 as i know noone will it at 70)
Abyss Crystal: 40G per (usually keep these)
Dream Shards: 15G per (Usually keep these)
infinite Dust: 30G (usually keep these)
Greater/Lesser Cosmic Essence: 16G per (under cut by 2-3)
Void Crystal: Keep (don't sell, however Mongoose does)
Greater/Lesser Planar Essence: 15G per (under by 2)
Prismatic Shard (keep forgetting to sell, Mongoose is good for PVP)
Arcane Dust: 40G (under by 10)

That's my money system there. The vanilla stuff is only what I get from DEing blues in Stratholme during my mount farming, and those go at 20G per but I go for 15.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm thinking of dropping healing way for ICC, but every time I'm about to it comes in handy >_>


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 31, 2010)

Ugh, don't you just hate it when friends start playing... but on a different server/faction than you're established on?


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 31, 2010)

If they just started, make them roll on your server instead. They wouldn't lose much that they couldn't make back easily.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 31, 2010)

Got a Tiny Abom in a Jar last night on my paladin, yesssssssssss. Pretty much the only item i was really looking forward to getting, besides the set and a few other badge items.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice thats like BiS isn't it?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 31, 2010)

after the heroic version yeah. it's easy to see why when you play with it, it stacks up really fast as ret. a crusader strike and melee swing can get me up to 4 stacks instantly, i guess seals can proc it. and the mini swing also procs seal attacks.

it's a big step up from the shitty trinket I was using before.

edit: for you non-raiders or whatever, this is the item i'm talkin about


----------



## Jotun (Jan 31, 2010)

Speaking of trinkets, none will drop for my resto shammy. We did the first 3 bosses in 25 ICC and nothing but plate/leather spirit shit dropped. I wanna get the Althor's Abacus so if I get a Trauma I can stack those extra heal effects.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 31, 2010)

I didn't think trauma was very good for anyone other than resto druids. I know it's horrible for paladins.

I could easily be wrong, thats just what I heard somewhere.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 31, 2010)

Jotun said:


> I'm thinking of dropping healing way for ICC, but every time I'm about to it comes in handy >_>



Link your character. I'll give you Shaman helps.



Hangatýr said:


> Ugh, don't you just hate it when friends start playing... but on a different server/faction than you're established on?



Yes

Shit where did you get the TAIAJ?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 1, 2010)

It drops off Professor Putricide in ICC 25.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 1, 2010)

Ah poopies


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2010)

lol the officer/raid leader in my guild just all quit, well all but the GL and such

guess going to step up the game again and go back to being raid leader

they left cause our guild couldn't build 25m teams

i'll be satisfied with just 10 mans


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 1, 2010)

That's why you recruit on the wow forums.

During my raiding days, I was ALWAYS the raid leader. I was the only person who knew what he was doing. Only exception was my frist attempt at Naxx40 with lvl 70s and Karazhan when it was the shit. Everything else I new becuase I did before or read up on. My guild had 18-20 guild members when we did Gruuls & Mags. We had ot pug the other 5. Usually worked. I'm happy we had all T4 on farm by the first week of the wrath patch.


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2010)

well i stepped up to do raid leads now for icc 10m

i have not lead any of them yet, but oh well i hate seeing the guild stop raiding just cause some officers left.

they did the same thing over the summer break and just disappeared for a few month


----------



## Jotun (Feb 1, 2010)

Leading is easy, just annoying. You are basically baby sitting 9 other people. Just make sure you know what you are talking about


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 1, 2010)

So uhh, Lich King spoilers...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I figured it was coming, but i'm still sad to see Bolvar go like that. 

Or not go, however you want to look at it. But since I always pictured him as that badass, dragon punching paladin, seeing him as this lavaman/lich king is too weird.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 2, 2010)

That tiny abomination be sexy.  I just got a pretty  on my warrior. I don't really understand how they decide what drops what, doesn't seem like a shiny weapon like that should be dropping off just the first boss. I know the proc does take the place of stats, but it works out pretty nicely.

Looking foward to the incoming patch with the new boss of Vault of Archavon. It is one of my favorite lvl 80 raids because it is so quick and easy to explain.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 2, 2010)

Being a raid leader SUCKS. It is the most thankless job next to a TV/Wrestling Writer. If it's successful, it's because of everyone else, if it's a failure it's becuase of YOUR leadership.

I hate leading raids, but I gotta do it. I always find dumbasses who think "Oh this is all tank & spank." and we wipe because of him, then people leave. I hate making groups. The only time I over look it is when it's old content. I don't mind leading Molten Core, Blackwing Lair, or Temple of Ahn'Qiraj. I don't lead Zul Gurub or Ruins fo Ahn'Qiraj because I'm fully exhalted with those factions and need NOTHING from them. I need my T2 Helm, Chest & Gloves from BWL along with 6 pieces of Elementium Ore. 

I don't lead full clears of Kara as I only need the Fiery Warhorse Reins, and I just dou that with a Paladin or Death Knight friend. I don't do Gruuls Lair as my dad died during my time running it. I don't do Mags lair as people are RETARDED. I don't do SSC for the same reason as Mags Lair. I'll do TK ONLY for the Mount run. I don't do Hyjal any more because i'm fully exhalted with that faction. I don't lead Black Temple as it's hard to get a full 25 man lvl 80 group togher. Sunwell Plat requires vent STILL and I don't use vent at the library.

I'm trying to get The Undying, The Immortal & The Dedicated Few of Naxxramas but no luck. I also still want to get H OS 3D but noone wants to do those. I don't got the key for Malygos and it's hard to find Ulduar w/ Hard Modes for a pug as most need it explained.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 2, 2010)

That axe is awesome yeah, I somehow need to get my DK into a 25 for that first boss.

Just did a random and a healer decided not to heal my shaman because I was dropping Magma totem instead of Wrath. I'm also a garbage elemental shaman apparently for doing so, my 4k static with lame gear and 10k~ aoe really sucks guys


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2010)

i only lead guild raids, i don't ever want to lead a pug run, its a pain in the ass to deal with


----------



## Golbez (Feb 2, 2010)

It's almost time for the last Icecrown Wing to open, yes?


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 2, 2010)

Jotun said:


> That axe is awesome yeah, I somehow need to get my DK into a 25 for that first boss.
> 
> Just did a random and a healer decided not to heal my shaman because I was dropping Magma totem instead of Wrath. I'm also a garbage elemental shaman apparently for doing so, my 4k static with lame gear and 10k~ aoe really sucks guys



Link me your character.



Golbez said:


> It's almost time for the last Icecrown Wing to open, yes?



I hope not. They haven't done beta testing for Cataclysm yet. THey don't plan to make another raid after ICC.


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2010)

wait how many wings are open now?

i am still stuck at the professor xD


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 2, 2010)

The Lich King will be ready to go after today's patch.


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2010)

wait what? omg 

i didn't even know that the lich was ready to be killed


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't know if _he's_ ready, but Blizzard is ready for him to be killed.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 2, 2010)

Already saw the cinematic for defeating Arthas.

Meh.


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 2, 2010)

It was lackluster to say the least.


*Spoiler*: __ 



His death was so... not epic. I expected Blizzard to really play it up, but....


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 2, 2010)

I have never lead a raid in my lifetime. I've explained plenty of fights when the raid leader themselves don't know it (something which irks me) but I've never constructed a raid myself. The only thing I was willing to lead/make were heroic groups back before the cross-server queue thing.


----------



## Munken (Feb 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Q0tb2uCVmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Feb 2, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I have never lead a raid in my lifetime. I've explained plenty of fights when the raid leader themselves don't know it (something which irks me) but I've never constructed a raid myself. The only thing I was willing to lead/make were heroic groups back before the cross-server queue thing.



I've quit PUG raids entirely. I've decided I'll either wait for my guild to do content (slowly but surely) or join a raiding guild this coming summer to clear ICC 25.


----------



## Blue (Feb 2, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I have never lead a raid in my lifetime. I've explained plenty of fights when the raid leader themselves don't know it (something which irks me) but I've never constructed a raid myself. The only thing I was willing to lead/make were heroic groups back before the cross-server queue thing.



You've led plenty of raids on my heart!


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2010)

i wonder what the lich king says during the fight


----------



## Blue (Feb 2, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> @Kunoichi no Kiri: Drop better loot, good sir!


I'm sorry, I'm outdated content :< You outgear me.


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2010)

what kills raid at saurufang usually is the lack of crowd control against his minions

at least in the 10m version

i have not done any 25m icc's yet


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 2, 2010)

Muk said:


> i wonder what the lich king says during the fight



BEHOLD! THE FURY OF THE COSMOS!
I do what I must...
The stars come to my Aid.
*Killing a person* I do, what i must.

Saurfang is more of idiots and non-idiots. DPS also has to be REAL good. Over 4.6K


----------



## Hana (Feb 2, 2010)

If none of you have been over to  today, I highly suggest you do. My opinion is that it was awesome. But I'm a sucker for that sort of bitter sweet mood.

On a non-spoiler note: *ELEMENTAL SHAMANS ARE FINALLY GETTING BUFFED!!!!!! WHOOO!!!!*

Being an Ele shaman in ICC has been super sucky.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 2, 2010)

Muk said:


> what kills raid at saurufang usually is the lack of crowd control against his minions
> 
> at least in the 10m version
> 
> i have not done any 25m icc's yet


You can't CC them, other than stuns, you just have to blow them up with ranged dps, and use slows on them like earthbind totem.

just watched this:  

that is some seriously high dps


----------



## Jotun (Feb 2, 2010)

Ele shamans aren't getting buffed much and redesigning T10 4Pc doesn't exactly help the average ele either.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 2, 2010)

Jotun said:


> Ele shamans aren't getting buffed much and redesigning T10 4Pc doesn't exactly help the average ele either.



Well it helps the ones that are competing on meters.


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> You can't CC them, other than stuns, you just have to blow them up with ranged dps, and use slows on them like earthbind totem.
> 
> just watched this:
> 
> that is some seriously high dps



thing is on previous runs i had many times where we did not even have the ability to 'slow' the mobs down

so CC is necessary, even if its just the slow CC's and they can also be frozen which also helps against him.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 2, 2010)

I usually think of stuff like fear or poly when someone says CC


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 3, 2010)

Blizzard, Earthbind are the two that come to mind. You're thining about SNARING. Frost Shock also snares but gives high threat.


----------



## Muk (Feb 3, 2010)

except we usually have a warlock, maybe a mage and if we are lucky a boomkin in our 10m group

don't usually have the snaring that's needed to slow them down

or if we do, we don't have the dps


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 3, 2010)

Then you got a bad group, just kite them around in cicles while ranged kill them. It's a better ide ato be range heavy than melee heavy.


----------



## Mort (Feb 3, 2010)

WoW was fun for a while, but I dunno, WotLK ruined it for me. 

If they would just deal with tank balance I might come back to it(By deal with, I mean making all tank equal to each other in about every way, if there aren't niches than there isn't any point in having the tanks NOT be equal to each other.  And the whole "We balance the tanks around encounters / we balance tanks around population" thing is incredibly stupid.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 3, 2010)

All the tanks have been fixed. Druids don't require Defense, just dodge pretty much. Death Knights, Paladins, and Warriors all require Strength, Defense, and Stamina to tank now. Death Knights can now get and hold aggro unlike early on. Paladins don't need Spell Power to tank. Warriors when in good hands are REALLY good tanks.


----------



## Mort (Feb 3, 2010)

> All the tanks have been fixed. Druids don't require Defense, just dodge pretty much.
> Paladins don't need Spell Power to tank.


 Druids haven't needed defense since WotLK started.  That doesn't change the fact that they were extremely strong throughout 3.0-3.2 as tanks and are now extremely sub par. Paladins themselves have been the BEST tanks as of 3.2 as of present. 


> Death Knights,


Were hilariously overpowered during patches 3.0-3.2 and are now hilariously underowered.


> Paladins,


Are undoubtedly heads and shoulders above the rest of the tanks in just about all areas.



> Warriors when in good hands are REALLY good tanks.


Warriors are mathematically, the 2nd best tanks as of right now, but their threat is still lower compared to all of the other tanks and they still have some extreme quality of life problems. 



> and Warriors all require *snip*


 What stats the tanks need doesn't change how the particular stats effect different tanks. If all tanks are expected to fulfill the same role in raids, than all tanks need to be capable of being able to perform on par with all other tanks in every manner, and I mean everything.  Mitigation styles, DPS and TPS, armor, block, cool downs, buffs, and depuffs.  At this point there isnt' ANY reason for Blizzard to have ANY difference between the tanking classes. Saying they've "Fixed" paladins by making them not need spell damage proves how clueless and inept you are about tank balance. 

Aside from "flavor" (I.E. Imbalance), what is the point of even having four tanks?  Playstyle?  You can have different types of damage out puts, and rotations and bring them on par with each other as far as threat / dps goes.  There really isn't ANY reason not to at this point aside from Ghostcrawler's infamous(We balance by population) comment.


----------



## Muk (Feb 3, 2010)

yeah i totally agree with mort

warrior tanks have the worst when it comes to holding aggro or AOE aggro

the only ability is thunder clap and its on a stupid 4s cool down, you can't hold aggro on mobs that you are currently not targeting with a 4s cool down

cleave doesn't really help since at most u get 3 targets and no high threat

at least give cleave a high threat that way warriors finally are able to aoe tank

all tanks these day have to be able to aoe tank anyways since that's why raids do now days anyways

there is little to no difference in the jobs the tanks need to to besides catch all mobs, and aoe hold them

-------
i am lvl a paladin tank right now and its ridiculous how easy he's handling the aggro on multiple targets, back when i was leveling a warrior tank i almost never tried to aoe tank, since i just couldn't hold aggro with a single thunder clap every 4 seconds


now as lvl 80 i don't have as much trouble with my warrior, but i still feel underpowered compared to paladins or some other classes, and that pisses me off


----------



## Naruto (Feb 3, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I usually think of stuff like fear or poly when someone says CC



That *IS *CC. Slows are snares.

Get it right, people D:


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 3, 2010)

warrior single target threat seems more than fine to me. 

I think blizzard is more likely to nerf AoE threat for other classes than they are to buff warrior AoE threat.


----------



## Mort (Feb 3, 2010)

> warrior single target threat seems more than fine to me.
> 
> I think blizzard is more likely to nerf AoE threat for other classes than they are to buff warrior AoE threat.





Its pretty clear paladins flat out dominate in threat, followed by druids.  Warrior and DK threat is abysmal. 

You can go on about how it doesn't matter if there is that big of a difference as long as all of them can get the job done. But really, whats the point?  What is the point of having four different tanking classes, each expected to do all the same jobs with similar difficulty, if you're going to sacrifice balance for flavor?  Things were better when warriors were the only tank.  Things were better when all three tanks had very specific roles in raids(Though paladin players will disagree with this).  At this point there is NO reason why all of the tanks aren't given:

Block
Similar armor levels
Similar evasion levels
Equal cooldowns
Equal DPS
Equal TPS
Resource Pools ect ect.

At this point its pretty clear Blizzard has no fucking clue what they're going to do in regards to the tanks.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 4, 2010)

Mort said:


> Things were better when warriors were the only tank.  Things were better when all three tanks had very specific roles in raids(Though paladin players will disagree with this).



Better for warriors maybe. And while I play a paladin I have 0 interest in tanking, so this is relatively unbiased: you are flat out retarded if you think that is not an incredibly selfish statement. "Now that other classes also tank, even though I'm still tanking, things are clearly worse than they were because the other classes can also tank"

yeah. 

The paladin niche at 70 was tanking AoE trash. Talk about worthless. Are there balance issues at 80? sure. But saying that it's worse now than it used to be is about as dumb as it gets. Except that you went and used single target TPS as your example of massive imbalance even though no dps can pull off a tank in raids, so it's completely irrelevant. Making yourself look even whinier and dumber.


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2010)

Single target for tank isn't the issue, shouldn't be an issue

its aoe mob tanking that should be an issue, another issue should be ranged/kite tanking

i don't remember if it was festerguts or the other one where you have to kite the green slime. its damn near impossible to kite the green slime as a warrior

all you got as a ranged aggro is taunt and throwing your weapon which is a 1min cool down. taunt only last like 3 min or so and you can't really get hit by it or you die instantly

thunderclap doesn't really work since you get too close to the slime with it, so really warriors can't really tank the slime

and if your groups just happen to have 2 warrior tanks as your tank your raid fails. sucks


----------



## Mort (Feb 4, 2010)

> Better for warriors maybe. And while I play a paladin I have 0 interest in tanking, so this is relatively unbiased: you are flat out retarded if you think that is not an incredibly selfish statement. "Now that other classes also tank, even though I'm still tanking, things are clearly worse than they were because the other classes can also tank"


It was just better game design. If theres only one tanking class, there should be any tanking problems.  If each of the tanking classes have specific roles, as long as their strengths and weaknesses are kept in line, this works too.  But what is the point of having four different tanks, who are intended to be equal to each other, and intentionally keep things imbalanced because of "flavor".  Selfishness has nothing to do with it.  Its just bad game design to intentionally have the balance of power skewed.  Of course its funny that you just snip out one part of my post when the post wasn't about how paladins, druids, and death knights shouldn't tank, but that what really needs to happen is completely homogenization. 
yeah.


> The paladin niche at 70 was tanking AoE trash. Talk about worthless.


I take it you never did Mt. Hyjal.   





> Are there balance issues at 80? sure. But saying that it's worse now than it used to be is about as dumb as it gets.


Really?  What is the point of having four different tanks, who are intended to do the same role will the same difficulty, _and intentionally keep them different for the sake of "flavor"?_  Its bad game design.  If you really think that WotLK's tanking balance WASN'T thats about as dumb as it gets. 


> Except that you went and used single target TPS as your example of massive imbalance even though no dps can pull off a tank in raids, so it's completely irrelevant. Making yourself look even whinier and dumber.


TPS isn't a huge deal, the huge deal is DPS really because Paladins have much higher DPS, and every raid member's dps matters when it comes to a dps race like that. I was just linking that to prove that warriors and death knights have very low threat(And dps) compared to paladins and druids because you're the one who stated they weren't.  I don't really see you posting any evidence to the contrary or even having any worthy arguments aside from "You're dumb, if you think this, imbalance is fine". 

Of course quoting out of context, and ignoring the contents of someone's post while trying to argue with them makes you look more pathetic and retarded.


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 4, 2010)

So Ensidia gets world first for the Lich King, then gets banned and achievments/loot deleted because they used an exploit.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 4, 2010)

Mort said:


> It was just better game design. If theres only one tanking class, there should be any tanking problems.  If each of the tanking classes have specific roles, as long as their strengths and weaknesses are kept in line, this works too.  But what is the point of having four different tanks, who are intended to be equal to each other, and intentionally keep things imbalanced because of "flavor".  Selfishness has nothing to do with it.  Its just bad game design to intentionally have the balance of power skewed.  Of course its funny that you just snip out one part of my post when the post wasn't about how paladins, druids, and death knights shouldn't tank, but that what really needs to happen is completely homogenization.
> yeah.
> I take it you never did Mt. Hyjal.   Really?  What is the point of having four different tanks, who are intended to do the same role will the same difficulty, _and intentionally keep them different for the sake of "flavor"?_  Its bad game design.  If you really think that WotLK's tanking balance WASN'T thats about as dumb as it gets.
> TPS isn't a huge deal, the huge deal is DPS really because Paladins have much higher DPS, and every raid member's dps matters when it comes to a dps race like that. I was just linking that to prove that warriors and death knights have very low threat(And dps) compared to paladins and druids because you're the one who stated they weren't.  I don't really see you posting any evidence to the contrary or even having any worthy arguments aside from "You're dumb, if you think this, imbalance is fine".
> ...



I did Hyjal. What I'm saying is that being the best and most important tank might have been fun for warriors, but now you see what it's like to be marginalized (and not NEARLY to the extent of what the other classes have had to deal with, because hey you're still raiding and perfectly fine MTs that most guilds still use), and it's like 'oh this isn't fun, being less good.' Talk about hypocritical. 

To talk about the AoE role specifically, it was useful in one instance, and a handful of bosses. And the rest of the time the spec was useless. To the point where paladins in Sunwell guilds simply sat out for all but 2 fights, or else respecced every single raid, back and forth. It was retarded. 

Anyway, I wasn't trying to say that imbalances are always fine. But homogenizing the classes to the extent you were talking about takes a lot of class identity away, and should pretty much never be done. And in this case, you're pretty much talking about stripping class identity for a level of balance that frankly just isn't important, because the tank classes are all fine enough that no one cares which they're using, DKs aside. So DKs need buffs. Everything else? Not a huge deal, at least not right now. And I think if any class really sucks on hard modes, that'll get fixed pretty quickly (aka DK tanks again). 

ps: the dps difference between 2 tanks will not make or break fights or cause people to switch tanks.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 5, 2010)

And on the subject of tank balance...



> We are making some adjustments to tank survivability based on what we’re seeing in Icecrown Citadel. We feel this is particularly important in preparation for upcoming Heroic attempts. This is tricky and occasionally subjective, so we might very well make more adjustments as we get even more data.
> 
> Paladin:
> ??? Sacred Duty now provides 2 / 4% Stamina, down from 4 / 8% Stamina. The cooldown advantages of the talent remain unchanged.
> ...


----------



## Muk (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok blizzard is just fucking around now.

they should just separate all pve and pvp aspect like in guild wars

have special pvp skills and pve skills

this is just bullshit on the survivability thing


----------



## Jotun (Feb 5, 2010)

Mort said:


> Its pretty clear paladins flat out dominate in threat, followed by druids.  Warrior and DK threat is abysmal.
> 
> You can go on about how it doesn't matter if there is that big of a difference as long as all of them can get the job done. But really, whats the point?  What is the point of having four different tanking classes, each expected to do all the same jobs with similar difficulty, if you're going to sacrifice balance for flavor?  Things were better when warriors were the only tank.  Things were better when all three tanks had very specific roles in raids(Though paladin players will disagree with this).  At this point there is NO reason why all of the tanks aren't given:
> 
> ...



So in your world there would be 1 DPS class 1 tank class and 1 healer class. I mean why even bother with variety if when it comes down to it you want them to accomplish the same thing >_>

Edit: 

YAY MORE STAM, MUST HIT 40k UNBUFFED WITH BADGE GEAR!


----------



## Golbez (Feb 5, 2010)

Jotun said:


> YAY MORE STAM, MUST HIT 40k UNBUFFED WITH BADGE GEAR!



You better. Otherwise you'll never get accepted into Heroics.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 5, 2010)

Muk said:


> Ok blizzard is just fucking around now.
> 
> they should just separate all pve and pvp aspect like in guild wars
> 
> ...



what does this have to do with pvp?


----------



## Muk (Feb 5, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> what does this have to do with pvp?



cause even though they are making changes, they also try and keep balance for pvp intact 

which they shouldn't give a damn about in pve


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 5, 2010)

Muk said:


> cause even though they are making changes, they also try and keep balance for pvp intact
> 
> which they shouldn't give a damn about in pve



The only thing even remotely pvp related there was they decided to buff DK tanks in a way that also happened to help them in pvp. Which is reasonable. Clearly pve was the priority here...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 5, 2010)

Muk said:


> Ok blizzard is just fucking around now.
> 
> they should just separate all pve and pvp aspect like in guild wars
> 
> ...



I would absolutely hate that. I already hate how they separate PvE and PvP gear


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 6, 2010)

Mort said:


> It was just better game design. If theres only one tanking class, there should be any tanking problems.  If each of the tanking classes have specific roles, as long as their strengths and weaknesses are kept in line, this works too.  But what is the point of having four different tanks, who are intended to be equal to each other, and intentionally keep things imbalanced because of "flavor".  Selfishness has nothing to do with it.  Its just bad game design to intentionally have the balance of power skewed.  Of course its funny that you just snip out one part of my post when the post wasn't about how paladins, druids, and death knights shouldn't tank, but that what really needs to happen is completely homogenization.
> yeah.
> I take it you never did Mt. Hyjal.   Really?  What is the point of having four different tanks, who are intended to do the same role will the same difficulty, _and intentionally keep them different for the sake of "flavor"?_  Its bad game design.  If you really think that WotLK's tanking balance WASN'T thats about as dumb as it gets.
> TPS isn't a huge deal, the huge deal is DPS really because Paladins have much higher DPS, and every raid member's dps matters when it comes to a dps race like that. I was just linking that to prove that warriors and death knights have very low threat(And dps) compared to paladins and druids because you're the one who stated they weren't.  I don't really see you posting any evidence to the contrary or even having any worthy arguments aside from "You're dumb, if you think this, imbalance is fine".
> ...



I LOVE Hyjal. Such a fun raid. Almost as much fun as Gunship battle or Flame Levia or even the Raid Destroyer known as The Twin Emperors, C'Thun & Algalon. Everything you said about Mort is why I have 0 respect for him, as you'll see in the rest of my post. He has no input on what I say. If he's so in love with Warriors being tanks, pray he doesn't get a job at Blizzard. He'll put it back to the days of 40 man where Paladins, Druids, Shamen and Priests were all healers REGUARDLESS of spec, make 40 mans again and dopr 6 pieces of loot per boss. 



Mort said:


> Druids haven't needed defense since WotLK started.  That doesn't change the fact that they were extremely strong throughout 3.0-3.2 as tanks and are now extremely sub par. Paladins themselves have been the BEST tanks as of 3.2 as of present.
> Were hilariously overpowered during patches 3.0-3.2 and are now hilariously underowered.
> Are undoubtedly heads and shoulders above the rest of the tanks in just about all areas.
> 
> ...



Where do you get your facts? Mine are based on my observations. Noone seems to have difficulty tanking unless played by a noob who got carried through dungeons getting a butt load of emblems for T9.25 level gear.

Unless you were around since BC, you'd know that tanks were always a bitch to find. Now it's healers are a bitch to find. So unless they release a new Hero level healer class, I wouldn't worry. There are 4 healer classes (Priest, Druid, Shaman, Paladin and the mythical Rogue Bandage healer) and 4 tank classes (Druid, Warrior, Paladin, and sadly the Shaman tank is a thing of the past ) and there's four DPS specific classes (Mage, Warlock, Rogue and Hunter). The game is balanced. As for the inempt part, go fuck your mother.



Muk said:


> yeah i totally agree with mort
> 
> warrior tanks have the worst when it comes to holding aggro or AOE aggro
> 
> ...



Yeah warriors suck at AOE/Group pulls. But that doesn't mean they suck. I've seen War tanks do better jobs at holding AOE aggro against Emalons adds or Arachnid QUarter or even ICC trash groups WITH Traps triggered than I've seen DK, Pal or Druid. DOn't get me wrong, I've seen the reverse. I've seen suck ass Wartanks too with 1337 Pally/Druid/DK. 

I will admit, yeah the Druid tank is now sad. That's Blizzard and their inability to balance. Have you ever heard of Cleave Glyph? Raids have always been AOE pulls pretty much, even back in UBRS & MC.

Blizzard has fucked up PVP so bad, it's not worth commenting on. Seriously Arms Warrior, Survival Hunters, Subelty Rogues, Discipline Priests, Arcane Magi, Destruction Warlocks should be the PVP Trees for those classes. Shamen, Paladins, Druids, and Death Knights should be allowed to choose which one they want to PVP. I think it's bull crap that Protection Warriors/Paladins and Tank Knights are bat shit insane to kill. Even in my best PVE gear, I cannot down one unless I got a healer on me and 2/3 others helping me out.


----------



## Mort (Feb 6, 2010)

> I LOVE Hyjal. Such a fun raid. Almost as much fun as Gunship battle or Flame Levia or even the Raid Destroyer known as The Twin Emperors, C'Thun & Algalon.


 I liked them quite a bit as well!


> Everything you said about Mort is why I have 0 respect for him, as you'll see in the rest of my post.


 Owww....After reading the first sentence this was actually kind of like a kick in the balls...I figured we had so much in common.





> If he's so in love with Warriors being tanks, pray he doesn't get a job at Blizzard He'll put it back to the days of 40 man where Paladins, Druids, Shamen and Priests were all healers REGUARDLESS of spec, make 40 mans again and dopr 6 pieces of loot per boss.


 Not really.  At this point and time I wouldn't do that.  That would alienate way too many players. All I really want is to either make the tanks very equal in the all the key main areas or at least have a _reason_ to have discrepancies.  Not so much "These are the aoe tanks" or "These tank could survive crushing blow" like in BC(And I do think that every tank should be able to do everything in reasonable similarity to each other).  More along the lines of something like "Warriors are mobile, so in this boss fight that requires a lot of tank movement, its clear they would be better but death knights have x ability which has little to do with general tanking proficiency of the class but is clearly better for this particular boss fight(Same with paladins and druids).  Its not that I'm against class differences, its just I feel there has to be a _reason_ for it, even if its minor or it only makes a difference in one or two boss fights. It should still be a moderately difficult choice for a min / max raid which deliberately tries to make their raid as efficient as possible, and have little bearing on casual guilds who don't have much of a choice. 

If a guild _absolutely wants_ to make their raid as efficient as possible it should actually have to be a difficult choice. Not like where paladins have (Or had apparently), more health, a better cool down, permanent block, more threat and dps, more efficient resource system(Than rage anyway) and things such as that.  That kind of shit is pretty unacceptable as well as letting it go on for something like seven months. 


> Yeah warriors suck at AOE/Group pulls. But that doesn't mean they suck. I've seen War tanks do better jobs at holding AOE aggro against Emalons adds or Arachnid QUarter or even ICC trash groups WITH Traps triggered than I've seen DK, Pal or Druid. DOn't get me wrong, I've seen the reverse. I've seen suck ass Wartanks too with 1337 Pally/Druid/DK.


Every tank can tank anything in the game.  That is true and I'm not stupid or biased enough to even say that. But look at it this way, as a warrior I had to bind cleave and heroic stike(I head they're fixing this, I could be wrong I don't really follow WoW news too much) to mouse wheel because you literally had to spam it constantly as well as constantly tab targeting to use other specials on mobs in order to maintain threat as well as using your four second cooldown thunderclap. Even then warriors were inferior to the other tanks. And thats not just a problem with warriors, druids have to deal with the same thing with Maul.  And all that verses paladin's 9696 rotation. 


> Have you ever heard of Cleave Glyph?


Last time I checked it only effected three targets and even then it wasn't worth sacrificing for the other glyphs warriors needed (Shield Wall, Last Stand and I want to say glyph of vigilance was generally better). 


> I will admit, yeah the Druid tank is now sad. That's Blizzard and their inability to balance.


Which is what I'm talking about. 


> Raids have always been AOE pulls pretty much, even back in UBRS & MC.


AOE pulls back in the day generally required CC or multiple tanks. I don't recall _not_ using multiple tanks in raids back in the day at least not without the tank using something like thunderfury or very much out gearing the dungeon / raid in question. 


> Blizzard has fucked up PVP so bad, it's not worth commenting on.


Generally how I feel about the situation.  I've never really cared that much about PVP though.

Let me reiterate:  I am _not_ against paladins, druids, warriors, and death knights being capable of doing every encounter with little difference in difficulty.  But if there are going to be discrepancies in tank strength in certain areas, there has to be a reason for them.


> So in your world there would be 1 DPS class 1 tank class and 1 healer class. I mean why even bother with variety if when it comes down to it you want them to accomplish the same thing >_>


Healers and DPS still have niches to a certain extent last time I checked.  Paladins have been the tank healers for a while, while druid's hots make them a great asset to raids and aoe healing while Priests have a nice in between.  Granted its been a while, I've never played a healer and I'm unaware of all the different niches between them but its pretty clear they still have them.  I'm also not sure whats up with shaman.


----------



## Muk (Feb 6, 2010)

3 out of 4 tank class have an super easy time to aoe aggro

that being pala, druid, and dk

why aren't they giving the 4th one the warrior that too? it just doesn't make any sense

yeah i have the improved cleave glyph, that only gives me 1 more mob that i am able to hold aggro on

and usually in icc raids we pull more than just 3 mobs

all i can do is hope that my shockwave and thunderclap recharge fast enough so i can keep the aggro

the best example of when warrior tank fail on aggro is in Halls of stone with the bronzebeard trash boss encounter

they come usually in 2 or 3 waves depending on which phase

and guess what cleave/thunderclap eat all the rage u may or may not have and u probably going to let some adds through, 

not so the case if u use dk/pala or druid


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 6, 2010)

Woooot, had a good raid night tonight. 

1-shotted all of Plague Wing.
2-shotted Blood Queen.
3-shotted Dreamwalker

Only got Sindragosa left and it's time for funsies with Arthas.


----------



## Muk (Feb 6, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Mort (Feb 6, 2010)

> Woooot, had a good raid night tonight.
> 
> 1-shotted all of Plague Wing.
> 2-shotted Blood Queen.
> ...


Grats indeed.  Go kick that dragon's ass!


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 6, 2010)

Muk said:


> 3 out of 4 tank class have an super easy time to aoe aggro
> 
> that being pala, druid, and dk
> 
> why aren't they giving the 4th one the warrior that too? it just doesn't make any sense



Because AoE tanking everything has led to people not using CC much, so blizzard is almost certainly just going to nerf everyone's AoE threat in cataclysm.


----------



## Muk (Feb 6, 2010)

or they could just do what they did in pit of saron and put casters and melee separate so that people actually need to use some sort of cc to bring them together for some aoe


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 6, 2010)

who uses CC on those pulls? just silence/interrupt them and they'll run in to the tanks.

thats no where near the same as at 60 or 70 when you would have mages keep a mob polymorphed for an entire pull.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 7, 2010)

Mort said:


> Owww....After reading the first sentence this was actually kind of like a kick in the balls...I figured we had so much in common. Not really.
> 
> At this point and time I wouldn't do that.  That would alienate way too many players. All I really want is to either make the tanks very equal in the all the key main areas or at least have a _reason_ to have discrepancies.  Not so much "These are the aoe tanks" or "These tank could survive crushing blow" like in BC(And I do think that every tank should be able to do everything in reasonable similarity to each other).  More along the lines of something like "Warriors are mobile, so in this boss fight that requires a lot of tank movement, its clear they would be better but death knights have x ability which has little to do with general tanking proficiency of the class but is clearly better for this particular boss fight(Same with paladins and druids).  Its not that I'm against class differences, its just I feel there has to be a _reason_ for it, even if its minor or it only makes a difference in one or two boss fights. It should still be a moderately difficult choice for a min / max raid which deliberately tries to make their raid as efficient as possible, and have little bearing on casual guilds who don't have much of a choice.
> 
> ...



Mort's an dickwad. He'd take 6 steps back to put himself as "King of the mountain". If he got a job at Blizzard, I'd never buy anything from blizzard and I'd cancel my account, then sell the character I got at 80. I do agree with you though that yeah, each tank should be unique in its own way have it's flaws and strengths. It wouldn't be very fair or balanced if they didn't. I mean Warriors in general have GREAT single target threat VS Paladin Single Target threat. Now does that mean that's always so? Of course not. 

I thought you knew Blizzard was notoriously inferior at doing ANYTHING right. I mean look at patch 3.0.2 and teh Gates of Ahn'Qiraj. Look at how Retadins were 1 shotting 60 man onyxia along with resto druids having infinite mana being able to spam heal SWP & down onyxia in 20 or so minutes. Warlocks use to be the shit in PVP because their curses were devastating to warriors, they'd have to blow intercept, but by the time they were in Charge range, the Warlock was well into his spam crap phase and the warrior didn't do ANY damage. 

As for the healer thing, being a healer myself, I always though Shamen healers were better, except when they REALLY nuked out Chain Heal. I know in 3.3 they buffed it back up a little. Priest Heals are good, I mean I don't mind Priest healers so much. Paladin Healers, honestly never worked with them. When I do an H or Raid as Enhancement, the healers were all Non-Paladins. Resto Druids are just favored due to the effects of Nurishing Touch and having 50 HOTs on them as well as Swiftmending. I do love Resto Druids and am currently leveling one, when Worgen are avaible, I'll just pay for a racial change. 

Although as a Resto Shaman my job NORMALLY is to Raid Heal, i've MT/OT healed. It's not terribly hard as long as everyone is don't their job and it's not a fight like Faction Champs or Priestess Dalarisa (H MGT specially) where there's no aggro table. Honestly, there's not much to healing. It's more like "Stay in the back, keep us alive." I don't see why people have to say "Okay heal assignments." every time I speak up and say "Keep people dying alive. Tanks get favored above Healers and healers are above DPS." the raid is a success 95% of the time.

Because of Hex, I'm now doing part CC with Mages & Hunters. I'm usually Frogging a Healer, Locks banish Druids, Magi Sheep or Penguin (not a lot of turtles) w/e. I mean FC is fun, but a bitch, harder than Anub'Arak IMO.


----------



## Muk (Feb 7, 2010)

so anyone else farming in uldar for the love charms?

they sell in trade for about 5g each


----------



## Jotun (Feb 7, 2010)

Golbez said:


> You better. Otherwise you'll never get accepted into Heroics.



EAT YOUR BABIES

I had a fury warrior in my group with 37k, I was sitting at 35k





> Woooot, had a good raid night tonight.
> 
> 1-shotted all of Plague Wing.
> 2-shotted Blood Queen.
> ...



Grats, let us know when it happens. I'm stuck on Sarufang25m/Putricide10m with my new guild so I doubt I'll see Arthas till they nerf it to the ground pre-Cata like the did in BC


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2010)

Still undecided whether I should wait until Cataclysm or not.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 8, 2010)

Cataclysm puts the game into Easy mode. I'm loving ICC when it's hard like it is now. I'm going to hate easy mode. I mean I loved Gruuls Lair & Karazhan & Magtheridons' Lair before the 30% nuke, afterwords the game sucked. I was able to do All T4 & The Eye while the rest of my guild was still stuck on Heroics and farming Karazhan. I turned my T5 in for Enhancement gear which I actually leveled up from until I was like 80 and didn't replace until I was in N Naxx. I mean, yeah having my T6 Helm & Gloves were cool, there might have been replacements, but they didn't drop  until I was in Naxx.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 8, 2010)

Fuck Sindragosa.............

Shit gets so chaotic in Phase 2.

Edit: Don't know about 25man, but 25man is pretty much 10man with 15 more idiots for the raid to deal with. ICC is pretty easy as hell. Sindragosa is the only real challenge and I guess Arthas. 

Putricide was a bit of a challenge but once you understand the phases and know when to stop DPS...easy.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 8, 2010)

Have you guys been racking up the achievements for the frostwyrm?


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 8, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Fuck Sindragosa.............
> 
> Shit gets so chaotic in Phase 2.
> 
> ...



ICC is really easy compared with SUnwell @ 70 before the 30% nuke. The real challenges is Gluth v3.0 (before Rotface who is Patchwork 3.0), Deathbringer Saurfang and Sindragosa. The rest from what I've read aren't very hard and neither did the LIch King fight shockingly enough. I saw the world first video (both parts, 20 minute fight) and the LIch King didn't look too hard VS fightin Kil'Jaeden in his prime. I remember one DC in Sunwell meant the difference between a successful raid and a wipe. I mean, if you didn't have a certain amount of DPS on Kil'Jaeden and you used up the dragons, you were BONED.

The real challenge is the Twin Emperors because scrubs & nubs don't understand how to tank or so unwilling to tank one fight it causes you just to go to emperors and stop there.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 8, 2010)

Muk said:


> so anyone else farming in uldar for the love charms?
> 
> they sell in trade for about 5g each


Just finished the Love Fool meta yesterday. Now I'm farming them by running around the bottom of ICC with the tourny mounts and killing the little guys for the charms. Goes pretty fast and bracelets on my server are still selling for 10-13g each. :3


----------



## Savior (Feb 8, 2010)

My guild is struggling to beat Festergut 25...figures though since it's always dps who gets a free ride.

Oh wellz at least I made some fans in the toc 25 pug I did yesterday...they were all amazed by my 8500 hps on twins hehe.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 8, 2010)

Uuuuuugh The Love Fool is probably the single best title in the game and I don't have an active account to get it uuuuuuugh.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 8, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Fuck Sindragosa.............
> 
> Shit gets so chaotic in Phase 2.
> 
> ...



A lot of the fights on 10 man, like blood queen, are a complete joke compared to 25 man.

Considering these are the normal modes, I wouldn't at all be surprised if Putricide, Blood Queen, Sindragosa and Arthas are Sunwell level difficulty on hard mode. I know festergut has 50% more hp, hits a lot harder, and has putricide chucking goos at you on HM. Which means your raid members need to average about 11000 dps to beat the enrage, while dodging said goos.


----------



## Muk (Feb 8, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Just finished the Love Fool meta yesterday. Now I'm farming them by running around the bottom of ICC with the tourny mounts and killing the little guys for the charms. Goes pretty fast and bracelets on my server are still selling for 10-13g each. :3



hehe i still haven't done the achieve yet xD

i usually go for ulda and kill dwarfs for the items

but i suppose those undead for the mount is also a good choice


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 9, 2010)

Savior said:


> My guild is struggling to beat Festergut 25...figures though since it's always dps who gets a free ride.
> 
> Oh wellz at least I made some fans in the toc 25 pug I did yesterday...they were all amazed by my 8500 hps on twins hehe.



People love my 80% over heals more when it comes to any heroic including ICC 5 mans.



Stumpy said:


> Uuuuuugh The Love Fool is probably the single best title in the game and I don't have an active account to get it uuuuuuugh.



So <NAME>, Champion of the Naaru, <NAME>, the Hand of Ad'al, Scarab Lord <NAME>, <NAME> Conqueror of Naxxramas, <NAME> the Obsidian Slayer, and <NAME> the Celestrial Defender are all bad names & Titles?

On another note, just need Share the Love & Ruby Void for my Glory to the Hero & Red Drake.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 9, 2010)

I sign on today and my entire guild blew up, and all the primary raiders are gone.

On the hunt again...


----------



## Starrk (Feb 9, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I sign on today and my entire guild blew up, and all the primary raiders are gone.
> 
> On the hunt again...



Had you not been on for a bit, or were you on recently?


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 9, 2010)

Extended server work.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 9, 2010)

Stark said:


> Had you not been on for a bit, or were you on recently?



I logged off early last night for school work, cause no raid was planned.

This morning, everyone is gone.


----------



## Muk (Feb 9, 2010)

at cj

same happened to me like 2 weeks ago

i went off to play some me2 over the weekend and didn't sign onto a few raids and by monday when i checked the forum

all the major raiders left xD

now our guild is rebuilding our raiders with new comers. means we are going to farm toc right now instead of icc

its a pity but that sort of work needs to be done if we want to raid icc again


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 9, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I logged off early last night for school work, cause no raid was planned.
> 
> This morning, everyone is gone.



Link me your wow-armory or your name, I'll inspect your gear and suggest a guild on your sever. If I was able to play at night, I'd apply to Might on my server.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 10, 2010)

Speaking of guild issues, I think I'm leaving mine/not accepting me reinvite. One of the officers flipped out at my brother for not wanting to join the guild and started talking shit. I went in vent to see what was up and all sorts of accusations were tossed around. I have the screenshots from my bros PC, but the Guild leader was like "screenshots don't matter they can be photoshopped"

Pretty sick of the buddybuddy Guild Leader-officer relationships where they can do whatever they want.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 10, 2010)

Jotun said:


> Pretty sick of the buddybuddy Guild Leader-officer relationships where they can do whatever they want.



I'm having similar problems with my guild. Thinking about leaving.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2010)

Make sure to covert ninja their shit first. Karma, bitches.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 10, 2010)

If only it was that easy


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 10, 2010)

Another holiday achievment down! I'll get the Violet Photo Drake next month when the Lunar Festival comes around. 

Anyone have a 310% mount already?


----------



## Jotun (Feb 10, 2010)

Onyxia/Frostwyrm onry if I had a choice lol


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 11, 2010)

Letting you know, Lunar begins this sunday. So you'll get your 310% Drake this month.

As for your shitty guilds & their leaders. It's best to join a guild that doesn't toss out invites or recruit in Trade Chat. Those guilds are usually rigged. Goto your realm forums on worldofwarcraft.com/forums. I'd suggest joining a guild on par with your gear or a little higher. I for example would attempt join Might (Realm First Tribute to Immortality) or Those Guys for 25 man content same with 10 man.

That's just me though. I usually pug as I have odd hours.


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 11, 2010)

It does? Oh man, don't know how I figured it was next month. Whatever, wooooot!


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, now if you excuse me for my Monster Truck voice...

*SUNDAY! SUNDAY! sUNDAY! IN THE WORLD OF AZEROTH AS THE LUNAR FESTIVLE BEGINS! WATCH AS BRAVE HEROS TRAVEL AZEROTH AND OUTLANDS LOCATING THE ELDERS! ADMISSION FOR THIS EVENT IS FREE! YOU CANNOT GET ANY CHEAPER THAN THAT! WATCH AS ALDO RAINE EARNS HIS VIOLET DRAKE! THIS SUNDAY! iF YOU'RE NOT THERE YOU BETTER BE DEAD OR IN JAIL, AND IF YOU'RE IN JAIL BREAK OUT! SUNDAY!*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 11, 2010)

Jotun said:


> Speaking of guild issues, I think I'm leaving mine/not accepting me reinvite. One of the officers flipped out at my brother for not wanting to join the guild and started talking shit. I went in vent to see what was up and all sorts of accusations were tossed around. I have the screenshots from my bros PC, but the Guild leader was like "screenshots don't matter they can be photoshopped"
> 
> Pretty sick of the buddybuddy Guild Leader-officer relationships where they can do whatever they want.



If you do leave, make sure to ninja.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 12, 2010)

Actually ONLY ninja from a guild bank if you plan to do one of two things.

1.) You're the GM, P.O.'d at everyone, ninja everything of value, put it in your personal bank, then sell it and server transfer/racial change.

2.) Steal valuable things and server transfer/racial change.

NEVER stay around. This will mark you and guildies will tattle on you and spread the news about you on the forums & trade chat. You'll NEVER be able to get into anotehr guild.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2010)

Or just namechange and start a new char on the same server, using the old one as a sugar daddy.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 12, 2010)

GMs will just undo any ninjaing you do, and probably temp ban you.


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't think there's much Blizzard can(or will) do against a guild getting ninja'd. At the most they _might_ get your gear restored. If you give somebody complete access to a guild bank, then it's your fault that they took everything.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 13, 2010)

Did a 10ICC with some buddys, got to festergut. Pretty decent since most of them were running it for the first time. One shotting Sarufang and wiping on gunship will always confuse me though


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 13, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Or just namechange and start a new char on the same server, using the old one as a sugar daddy.



No because anyone who has you on their friends/ignore list will still have you. Trust me, I know from experience. It took smooth talking to get the guy who was harassing me to believe I was someone else.



Petes12 said:


> GMs will just undo any ninjaing you do, and probably temp ban you.



Wrong. Not always true. They usually don't undo ninjaing.

I was in teh WORST Group. I mean the guy was picking up at Lady Death. I should have known he sucked. He blamed his two healers for the 3 wipes. No, it was his fault. We shouldn't always be dead on mana to know we're doing a good job.


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 13, 2010)

I dont recommend screwing over any other guilds even if the leadership is full of turds.

Just leave and move on. Ive been thinking about the same thing and just starting my own with the thought of finding a few core players to make a strong core ICC10 group. Ive been getting sick of getting screwed at Rotface every week cause someone cant seem to kite a god damn ooze right.

Plus my guild leader has been wanting to bring in some very obnoxious individuals into the core group. Then theres the issue where we have invited too much trash from trade. Yeah, guilds that just recruit through trade and keep on recruiting arent very hot at doing things since we seem to find some terrible players and it definitely shows.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 13, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Wrong. Not always true. They usually don't undo ninjaing.


These days they most certainly do. You can get banned for ninja looting a pug if you explicitly state in raid chat what the loot rules are and then break them.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 14, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> These days they most certainly do. You can get banned for ninja looting a pug if you explicitly state in raid chat what the loot rules are and then break them.



I'd have to see it in action. Because everytime I've seen it happen, NOTHING happens.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 14, 2010)

It's still like 50/50 on whether a GM will even respond about that. Sad but true.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 14, 2010)

Jotun said:


> It's still like 50/50 on whether a GM will even respond about that. Sad but true.


----------



## Muk (Feb 14, 2010)

damn ....

i never thought we lost soo much dps from out last guild quieters

healing and tanking is fine, but we lost a huge amount of dps

had to have like 4 tries on onyxia before being able to down her with 9 people

but at least we had enough dps to 1 shot obsidian sanctum


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 14, 2010)

The Lunar Festival is by far the most annoying world event. Running around all the zones for the Elders is boring as hell, but hey, it will lead to my 310% flier so what the hell.

A good way to spend Valentine's Day I guess.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 15, 2010)

I like Lunar Fest. Think of it this way, it'll help you get The Explorer title.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 15, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I like Lunar Fest. Think of it this way, it'll help you get The Explorer title.



So will the Azerothian flying mounts of Cataclysm. 

Elder is a nice title though. I'd like for my druid to have it.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm working on the Lunar Festival stuff now too, so much traveling. Mostly I'm getting lost in the old world dungeons, like Sunken Temple and Mauradon. D: I'm still the Festival and two other metas short of the violet protodrake. Slowly but surely I'm getting there!

Oh, and managed to pug up to Rotface. I think the group mostly didn't win there because of me and my being there the first time. I'm afraid I'm just not good at kiting things to the other person when I'm trying to figure out what is going on.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 15, 2010)

Azhra said:


> So will the Azerothian flying mounts of Cataclysm.
> 
> Elder is a nice title though. I'd like for my druid to have it.



You MUST physically touch the ground to have explored anything. Unless they've changed it in a recent patch. I remember flying around ICC, Storm Peaks & Netherstorm on my Wind Rider (when i was Horde) and NOT getting anything until I touched the ground.



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I'm working on the Lunar Festival stuff now too, so much traveling. Mostly I'm getting lost in the old world dungeons, like Sunken Temple and Mauradon. D: I'm still the Festival and two other metas short of the violet protodrake. Slowly but surely I'm getting there!
> 
> Oh, and managed to pug up to Rotface. I think the group mostly didn't win there because of me and my being there the first time. I'm afraid I'm just not good at kiting things to the other person when I'm trying to figure out what is going on.



Which ones and use thottbot or wowwiki to know their EXACT locations.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> You MUST physically touch the ground to have explored anything. Unless they've changed it in a recent patch. I remember flying around ICC, Storm Peaks & Netherstorm on my Wind Rider (when i was Horde) and NOT getting anything until I touched the ground.



I got that shitty brown explorer tabard by flying everywhere. so i don't think you have to touch the ground. I did it around when Wotlk just came out too.

Edit: although i do remember there being certain area's where u had to land.


----------



## Mugiwara (Feb 15, 2010)

So... Which realm do you guys polay on?


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 15, 2010)

GOF: I probably had to get the areas you had to walk on =/.

Mugiwara: That depends. Everyone here plays on different servers and factions. I for example play on Turalyon and I'm a Draenei Shaman/Night Elf Hunter/Draenei Death Knight


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2010)

I have Multiple servers
Drenden
80 Tauren Warrior/ 80 Tauren Druid
Destromath
80 Troll Hunter/ 80 Undead Warlock / 80 Human DK


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a few, all on Turalyon

Xeryet 22 Undead Mage
Lotous 80 Draenei (Female) Shaman
Lutta 61-63 (don't remember) Draenei Female Death Knight
Felyssa 17 Night Elf Female Druid

I'm done with the Mage. My Shaman is duel specced Enhancement main, Resto off. The Death Knight is Blood Tank main, Unholy DPS/PVP off (Duel), and teh druid is Resto main, but she'll be Fearl tank off.


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 16, 2010)

I played on Dalaran, BE death knight

sometimes i miss that game


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 16, 2010)

I remember when Mages, Hunters & Rogues were the most common classes. Then I remember when Wrath was new Death Knights were dime a dozen.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 16, 2010)

Started on Bonechewer, I have toons on Durotan/Gnomergan and I mainly play on Skywall/Vashj


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 16, 2010)

I thought abotu Vashj, but I hate PVP and if memory serves right that's a PVP server.


----------



## Munken (Feb 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOZBU257ERE[/YOUTUBE]

awesome


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 16, 2010)

Finally got the 310% flier. Don't notice the extra speed much though....


----------



## UziBlack (Feb 16, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> Finally got the 310% flier. Don't notice the extra speed much though....



grats on the flier. 

If anyone is on Lethon (ally) shoot me a pm.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> Finally got the 310% flier. Don't notice the extra speed much though....



You'd notice the sex if you were a Druid.


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You'd notice the sex if you were a Druid.



Should have rolled pally. 330% speed ftw


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 16, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> Finally got the 310% flier. Don't notice the extra speed much though....



sheeiit they have 310% fliers now? how much do they cost


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 16, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> sheeiit they have 310% fliers now? how much do they cost



You can only get them through achievments, or you know, if you get glad.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 16, 2010)

Mugiwara said:


> So... Which realm do you guys polay on?



Bladefist
70 Pally (Starkengard)
67 Rogue (Emevoli)
52 Mage (Ecievoli)
40 Priest (Buffyria)
16 Pally (Lilynette)

All Blood Elves.  >_>

I was going to make one on Turalyon(?).


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 16, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> sheeiit they have 310% fliers now? how much do they cost



Not purchaseable. You must obtain them through very hard means.

Ashes of Al'ar: 1 in 5000 drop rate from Kael'Thalas Sunstrider in Tempest Keep - The Eye
Palgued Proto Drake: REMOVED: Glory to the Raider
Black Proto Drake: REMOVED: Heroic: Glory to the Raider
Rusted Proto Drake: Glory to the Ulduar Raider
Iron Bound Proto Drake: Heroic: Glory to the Ulduar Raider
Onyxia Whelpling Mount: God only KNOWS. I've never seen ONE. Drops in 25 & 10 man.
Bloodbathed Frostbrood Vanquisher: Glory to the Icecrown Raider
Icebound Frostbrood Vanquisher: Heroic: Glory to the Icecrown Raider
Violet Proto Drake: What A Long Strange Trip It Has Been

There are some Netherdrakes, but only like the top 5% 2/2, 3/3, 5/5 teams are awarded them after a season.

Stark: TOTALLY join the Alliance on Turalyon. I'll run you through instances and help level you up. If you do go Horde still, I can always jump on my 22 Mage.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> Should have rolled pally. 330% speed ftw



310% insta-cast flying mount FTW.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 17, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> 310% insta-cast flying mount FTW.



And that is why Druids have the superior mounts. Turn in next week and I'll tell you how the bear became synonymous with the chubby hairy homosexual


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2010)

gz on flyier 

btw isn't there also an onyxia 310 flier? so if you farm onyxia 25 long enough it may drop


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> There are some Netherdrakes, but only like the top 5% 2/2, 3/3, 5/5 teams are awarded them after a season.



top .5% 

netherdrakes were 70, you get frostwyrms now.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 17, 2010)

Muk said:


> gz on flyier
> 
> btw isn't there also an onyxia 310 flier? so if you farm onyxia 25 long enough it may drop



Forgot about that one as pretty much NOONE has it. There are more Ash mounts than Onyxia mounts.

Netherdrakes, Frostwyrms, w/e


----------



## Jotun (Feb 17, 2010)

Ony10 and 25 have a chance of dropping it. Someone on my server got it, a tauren no less >.>


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2010)

ony 10 drops it too now?

i thought only ony 25

but that's good, cause now i might get a chance to fetch it


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 17, 2010)

if i ever start playing again, i'm gonna feel so out of touch


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 18, 2010)

Muk said:


> ony 10 drops it too now?
> 
> i thought only ony 25
> 
> but that's good, cause now i might get a chance to fetch it



Stupid scrubs, read the patch notes clearly. It's a 310% mount that has roughly 1-2% chance of dropping. I know i wouldn't mind it frankly.


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 18, 2010)

Whoa, new bg changes...

It's actually kind of cool. And i'll have a full 100 marks for each bg before the next patch to turn in. It's interesting to say the least, but it's actually been a long time coming. When they dropped bg marks from getting level 80 gear, they really just dropped the use for them.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 19, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> Whoa, new bg changes...
> 
> It's actually kind of cool. And i'll have a full 100 marks for each bg before the next patch to turn in. It's interesting to say the least, but it's actually been a long time coming. When they dropped bg marks from getting level 80 gear, they really just dropped the use for them.



Actually a set of 1 BG from each BG is worth some honor and War Mounts. So they're not useless. They just made getting gear easier. I think it was BS to be at lvl 40, need 11,000 honor and 30 marks of honor gear honestly.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2010)

My druid is now level 75. I'm loving my Druid. I think I may make it my main once I hit 80.

I love Balance and Resto spec's, both are a lot of fun. But, I want to try Cat DPS, I will always have Resto spec with my Druid, so I may drop Moonkin for Kitty once I get feral gear.

I love the LFD tool while leveling, I got 16 Emblems of Triumph already, and am only level 75.


----------



## Muk (Feb 20, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> My druid is now level 75. I'm loving my Druid. I think I may make it my main once I hit 80.
> 
> I love Balance and Resto spec's, both are a lot of fun. But, I want to try Cat DPS, I will always have Resto spec with my Druid, so I may drop Moonkin for Kitty once I get feral gear.
> 
> I love the LFD tool while leveling, I got 16 Emblems of Triumph already, and am only level 75.



know that you are able to farm triumph emblems in the icc 5-m on normal

so you will have little to no trouble getting 4.9k gs


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> My druid is now level 75. I'm loving my Druid. I think I may make it my main once I hit 80.
> 
> I love Balance and Resto spec's, both are a lot of fun. But, I want to try Cat DPS, I will always have Resto spec with my Druid, so I may drop Moonkin for Kitty once I get feral gear.
> 
> I love the LFD tool while leveling, I got 16 Emblems of Triumph already, and am only level 75.



Feral rotation takes a while to come to grips with, though... as it's not so much a rotation as a priority list.


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 20, 2010)

Have you guys seen the grown model for the Prince of Stormwind? I think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 20, 2010)

Kinda weird, but I'm glad he's finally growing up. And fuck me, Cata seems to be closer than I think. If the Cata world events are starting soon that could mean a release by August most likely.

DW DK buffs/Ele Buffs are so nice... This upcoming mini patch is gonna be epic.


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 20, 2010)

You should be able to go straight to the official WoW site and pay for(and install of course) each expansion.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 20, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> You should be able to go straight to the official WoW site and pay for(and install of course) each expansion.



You mean digitally right?

Because as far I can see it only shows physical delivery of the game..


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah digitally. I'm not 100% sure, but I thought you could.

On another subject, WHOA! Gnomes be retaking part of their city? This pre cata event is going to be freaking awesome! Should be an exciting couple months. Gonna have to get all my grinding done now so I can just sit back and enjoy all the little things leading up till cata.


----------



## Muk (Feb 20, 2010)

i bought it digital off directly blizz site

you should be able to do that


----------



## Innocence (Feb 20, 2010)

just posting here, if anyones thinking about doing RAF hit me up, i would love the extra month


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 20, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> Yeah digitally. I'm not 100% sure, but I thought you could.
> 
> On another subject, WHOA! Gnomes be retaking part of their city? This pre cata event is going to be freaking awesome! Should be an exciting couple months. Gonna have to get all my grinding done now so I can just sit back and enjoy all the little things leading up till cata.



Yea, and Darkspears seem to be a focus for the Horde, going to assume their finally retaking the Echo Isles.... which would be weird actually, cause we already killed Zalazane at like level 10, sure took em a while to finish it up, then....


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 20, 2010)

Muk said:


> i bought it digital off directly blizz site
> 
> you should be able to do that



Nevermind man..but it was weird.

It showed that I couldn't buy it digitally.

But it allowed me to upgrade to a trial version of the WOTLK and THEN permanently upgrade it to full status.

Really weird..

But nevermind that..a Dwarf Paladin has just been born into this world..




..of warcraft..



Edit:A quick question..why am I unable to move the Backpack screen and the character screens at will?

Are they stuck like that by default and unable to be moved across the screen?


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 20, 2010)

The bag panel for the interface? Yeah by default they are stationary, but you can get addons that let you move all that around to where you want it.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 20, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> The bag panel for the interface? Yeah by default they are stationary, but you can get addons that let you move all that around to where you want it.



Yes..the bag together with the character screen which shows exactly what you are wearing.

I thought that you could move those by default across the screen..


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 20, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Feral rotation takes a while to come to grips with, though... as it's not so much a rotation as a priority list.



Yea, having it be harder would be more rewarding when I pwn everyone else in dps.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 21, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> You mean digitally right?
> 
> Because as far I can see it only shows physical delivery of the game..



Log into your account, manage account, upgrade account.

They MIGHT make Gnomeragen a FOS at some point. I want to see the walls of AQ close again by a glitch so I can get the mount =D


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 21, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Log into your account, manage account, upgrade account.
> 
> They MIGHT make Gnomeragen a FOS at some point. I want to see the walls of AQ close again by a glitch so I can get the mount =D



Already did that!


Can someone reccomend me a good User Interface Mod that will allow me to move the character and inventory screens around and maybe compare by default the stats of the objects I have equiped with the objects I have in my inventory as I hover my mouse above them?


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2010)

auctioneer allows for good item management

as far as inventory goes, i got nothing, since i like the default xD

BT mod allows for some good stuff though


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 22, 2010)

Equipment Manager and Auctioneer will really help compare stuff.

Also I suggest getting the following mods to make things easy for you...

Deadly Boss Mods
Atlasloot
Quest Helper
Omen Threat Meter


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2010)

Gatherer is a good one as well.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 22, 2010)

Being the slacker that I am I didn't read the 3.3.3 PTR notes or learn about the Gnomeregan event until now. I am super excited about Gnomeragen, don't really know what I think about the ability to trade frozen orbs in for other things, it is kind of nice. I like the random bg thing too.  And a new raid before Cat? Oh my!


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 22, 2010)

That new raid seems pretty cool, I just hope it'll be pugable without much trouble. And fuck yeah Gnomes ftw. It would make sense with all the land Alliance seems to be losing in Cata.

Now all we gotta do is retake Stromgarde!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2010)

Would be hilarious if IF was destroyed during Cataclysm and Gnomeregan became the new capital.

And if the Trolls recaptured some instance and used it as their new homestead.


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2010)

what is this about gnomeragen?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2010)

Gnomes are retaking it, finally.


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2010)

but that in the next patch?


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 23, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Being the slacker that I am I didn't read the 3.3.3 PTR notes or learn about the Gnomeregan event until now. I am super excited about Gnomeragen, don't really know what I think about the ability to trade frozen orbs in for other things, it is kind of nice. I like the random bg thing too.  And a new raid before Cat? Oh my!



What? I remember them saying they wouldn't put a raid in after ICC. Looks like they cannot help but keep fucking up. Link me to this. I want proof.

But yeah, getting new stuff for Frozen orbs would be cool as they're obsolete now.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2010)

Head over to MMO-Champion for the sauce.


----------



## Savior (Feb 23, 2010)

Started levelling a DK. Figure I'll be one of the few good ones. It's definitely alot more complicated than a hunter or warlock which are the other classes I've dpsed with. BoE gear is awesome though.


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 23, 2010)

So after constant forum posts about cosmetic items to cover up our epics with looks we want, we're gonna get the first form of it for the world event! I really can't wait for this now. The Alliance cape looks pretty boss. 

And thank god it's a small questline and not just a giant moshpit to gnomer. And after I do it on my priest, I can jump right on my horde and do their side of it. This was a nice piece of news to take my mind off my test tonight.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 23, 2010)

That seems interesting. I wouldn't mind aiding in the recapture of Gnomeregan to get those filthy midgets out of the giant midgets home. It'll likely be the entry area, and the first couple of floors of the Gnomeregan instance. Otherwise, the old one will either get pushed further down into Azeroth or it'll become a Feat of Strength just like original Onyxias Lair became.

Speaking of Cat. Anyone think Blackwing Lair and Molten Core will join Original Onyxias Lair in the Feat of Strength along with Hydraxian Waterlord Achievement? I don't think that Molten Core will, however I'll need to finish my Blackwing Lair raids soon. I want my T2 Chest, Gloves & Helm before it changes. During my raids getting those, I'll also need to grab six pieces of Elementium Ore. Neverknow, maybe the Gates of Ahn'Qiraj will accidently close again, plus it'll help me with my Brood of Nozdormu Achievement. 

If the Gnomes & Trolls get their own home, expect a PVP Achievement for killing Vol'jin (Darkspear Tribe), and Trade Prince Maldy (Kezan Goblins) as well as achievements for killing High Tinker Geblin Mekkatorque (Gnomeregan Exiles) and King Glenn Greymane (Worgen). Also it might be a FOS for "Death to the Warchief" (killing Thrall) might not. 

The 3.3.3 looks shitty. Doing WG was the best way to earn honor points and they just made it worst for us ond PVE realms. I wish they'd just drop the Honor for PVP gear by half, I mean ORIGINALLY Blizzard didn't want to make anything a super hard & difficult grind, but that's what they did with PVP gear. It's a real bitch to get, I know my 18K Shaman gets killed in 2 or 3 hits, even if I'm fully buffed with Fearl Spirits Active. Wish they'd solve the PVP Gear Problem or something.

Here's something I wonder. Since 83 Elite Bosses have a 5.6% of Crit hitting someone, I'm in my PVP Gear, I have a 6.75% chance of not getting crit hitted, will that count? If so, I know i can do some Burning Crucade Heroics solo including Heroic Magisters Terrace for the STUPID mount.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 23, 2010)

> The 3.3.3 looks shitty. Doing WG was the best way to earn honor points and they just made it worst for us ond PVE realms. I wish they'd just drop the Honor for PVP gear by half, I mean ORIGINALLY Blizzard didn't want to make anything a super hard & difficult grind, but that's what they did with PVP gear. It's a real bitch to get


Pvp gear isnt hard to get lol, they practically give the stuff away. Just takes a little bit of time. Could probably get full Wrathful off-pieces in a week of casual play. Then of course you can get lucky in VoA.

Dont forget you can also buy the last tier of PvP gear with frost emblems if you're really that serious about getting a set built fast.



> I know my 18K Shaman gets killed in 2 or 3 hits, even if I'm fully buffed with Fearl Spirits Active. Wish they'd solve the PVP Gear Problem or something.


Well of course... with 18k hp you must be rocking 0 resilience full pve gear. Of course you are going to be rocked. There would be something wrong if players couldnt rock you in that gear with how much damage people do these days. Not to mention Shamans arent so hot in pvp(arena anyway) atm if they arent Resto and dont have a good partner. Blizz gave them hardly any survivablity. >.<

Run some VoA and do some BG/Arena and you'll be a force to be reckoned with in just a week or two!  Good luck!


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 23, 2010)

PvP isn't exactly hard to get, but they hardly give it away. You still have to invest the time in Wintergrasp or other bgs to get the honor for the gear. It's no easier then investing time in raids to get gear. And the PvP stuff you _can _ get with honor doesn't even match up to arena gear.


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2010)

lol tonights raid was totally retarded in a fun way

we did patchwork properly as a guild with 9 or less people then a few left and we decided to continue on

with 6 or 7 people we continuously to whipe at the frost dragon until we got a proper 3rd healer

then we 2 shotted KT after our OT died xD

we lost another 2 people and went for spider wing where we wiped at least 5 times on the first boss

we were messing around, using healers to pull the boss or wearing t1/t2 gear to fight him

also were only using 1 tank to kill him which always ended in whipe

finally we did some proper tactics and the spider wing went down like butter

the most evil thing is we had an applicant for our guild and invited him into nax, promoted him to raid leader and continued blaming him for whipes as a joke

proberly traumatized him for the rest of his wow experience


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 23, 2010)

Muk said:


> lol tonights raid was totally retarded in a fun way
> 
> we did patchwork properly as a guild with 9 or less people then a few left and we decided to continue on
> 
> ...



i miss raiding ulduar. i think i'll start playing once the lvl cap gets raised again. 



Hangat?r said:


> Would be hilarious if IF was destroyed during Cataclysm and Gnomeregan became the new capital.
> 
> And if the Trolls recaptured some instance and used it as their new homestead.



They'll never destroy IF. IF is the spot.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 24, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> Pvp gear isnt hard to get lol, they practically give the stuff away. Just takes a little bit of time. Could probably get full Wrathful off-pieces in a week of casual play. Then of course you can get lucky in VoA.
> 
> Dont forget you can also buy the last tier of PvP gear with frost emblems if you're really that serious about getting a set built fast.
> 
> ...



Where the Hell have you been? You haven't noticed they're dropping honor gained in BGs & WGs "Dailys" by half and the insane amount of Honor to get pvp gear? I mean it takes between 35K & 55K to get the 5 piece PVP sets. I only got my PVP gear via VOA and a couple through Honor. PVPing in BGs is hard enough as healers have a hard time getting their gear as they do almost no dps. Trust me, I'm Resto I know how much of a bitch it is to get things done as Resto.

Not everyone finds groups for ICC that aren't epic fucking fail. I use my pieces to sell Primordial Saronite for money I'll end up needing. 

Actually 18K to like 18.5K is my PVP & PVE gear. I'm keeping my Enhancement spec the way it is for solo/grouping. Atleast YOU acknowledge how much Blizzard hates Shamen. They should really do away with the class and give us either Paladins or Druids. 

I've been running VOA. The only Shaman PVP gear that drops is lvl 200 Deadly Gladiators from Archavon himself. Koralon and Ice Boss (forget name) have never dropped PVP gear ONCE for my class in any of the raids I was in. For some reason, when it comes to gear for me, it never drops. When it does, I usually have to pray to God that I win the /roll for it. Usually don't as I always roll low. 

As for Arena, you need atleast 800 Rsil (I got rough 640) to do it seriously. I know my resto pvp gear is something like 300.



Muk said:


> lol tonights raid was totally retarded in a fun way
> 
> we did patchwork properly as a guild with 9 or less people then a few left and we decided to continue on
> 
> ...



Wow your Naxx group is TERRIBLE. I hope it was a fun/shits and grins. Because if that's serious, you got some major problems. But atleast your run naxx for badge. I'd be lucky.


----------



## Muk (Feb 24, 2010)

it was all fun shits and giggles mostly

we didn't really plan a nax run nor take it serious after we downed patch

just trying to yell names at each other and have some fun while doing so


----------



## Horrid Crow (Feb 24, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> That new raid seems pretty cool, I just hope it'll be pugable without much trouble. And fuck yeah Gnomes ftw. It would make sense with all the land Alliance seems to be losing in Cata.
> 
> Now all we gotta do is retake Stromgarde!



We haven't heard much yet about Alliance. But I'm sure you'll get your fair share of land. 

Anyway looking forward to the new Troll questline revolving around the Echo Isles.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 24, 2010)

Sedaiv stop insulting other people's raid groups, you seriously have no right doing so when you consider 6k dps a lot. It's annoyingly wrong of you.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 24, 2010)

hello, i play a mage on aman'thul...



Aldo Raine said:


> That new raid seems pretty cool, I just hope it'll be pugable without much trouble.



is it supposed to be easier than icc? i'm wondering what kind of loot we'll see in there


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2010)

Got my T10 chest for my resto shammy finally.. loving the 2pc effect. I'm running 2pc T8 also, so riptide is only 5 secs.  LHW is like .829 sec cast with the T10 2pc buff and around 870~ haste from gear. Getting the frost badge waist which will be a 60 haste gain and then I just need to get haste pants/haste wrist to have haste on every piece of gear


----------



## Muk (Feb 25, 2010)

dunno why but i can't seem to let go of the t9 set4 bonus for my priest healing as disc 

don't feel like ruining it

but ohh well once i do have enough emblem i suppose i'll have to ruin it at some point


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 25, 2010)

> _*Where the Hell have you been? You haven't noticed they're dropping honor gained in BGs & WGs "Dailys" by half*_ and the insane amount of Honor to get pvp gear? I mean it takes between 35K & 55K to get the 5 piece PVP sets. I only got my PVP gear via VOA and a couple through Honor. PVPing in BGs is hard enough as healers have a hard time getting their gear as they do almost no dps. Trust me, I'm Resto I know how much of a bitch it is to get things done as Resto.


'Hasnt been done yet and as of right now its very easy to gear up in pvp, grinding honor isnt that hard. Your talking to a guy who grinded "the insane", I know what a hard boring grind is and honor isnt it.



> Not everyone finds groups for ICC that aren't epic fucking fail. I use my pieces to sell Primordial Saronite for money I'll end up needing.


Join a guild> learn to use the AH > save emblems for pve/p gear.



> Actually 18K to like 18.5K is my PVP & PVE gear. I'm keeping my Enhancement spec the way it is for solo/grouping. Atleast YOU acknowledge how much Blizzard hates Shamen. They should really do away with the class and give us either Paladins or Druids.


My Rogue and pretty much ANY pvper EATS 18k hp on any class in seconds. In arena if my team sees someone with 20k hp or less he gets global'd. Theres nothing wrong with that, you need a better pvp set and a competent partner(s) is all. 

and yes, /agree blizz hates shammies.



> I've been running VOA. The only Shaman PVP gear that drops is lvl 200 Deadly Gladiators from Archavon himself. Koralon and Ice Boss (forget name) have never dropped PVP gear ONCE for my class in any of the raids I was in. For some reason, when it comes to gear for me, it never drops. When it does, I usually have to pray to God that I win the /roll for it. Usually don't as I always roll low.


VoA is a shot in the dark, sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt. My Rogue hasnt had much luck either but its still good to go in and kill Toravon weekly in 10 and 25 man difficulty.



> As for Arena, you need atleast 800 Rsil (I got rough 640) to do it seriously. I know my resto pvp gear is something like 300.


Is the resto the one with the 18k hp?


----------



## Muk (Feb 25, 2010)

don't know about you guys, but isn't it easier as a healer or tank to grind triumph emblem and buy the triumph emblem pvp set?

i did it for my tank grinded 400 emblems in 4 days and bought my entire pvp set with that. it takes only 2 min to get into random hc and in 1 day you can farm up to 100 emblem that way


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 25, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Sedaiv stop insulting other people's raid groups, you seriously have no right doing so when you consider 6k dps a lot. It's annoyingly wrong of you.



I was joking with him. He saw right through. Quit being a tool.



Louis-954 said:


> 'Hasnt been done yet and as of right now its very easy to gear up in pvp, grinding honor isnt that hard. Your talking to a guy who grinded "the insane", I know what a hard boring grind is and honor isnt it.
> 
> Join a guild> learn to use the AH > save emblems for pve/p gear.
> 
> ...



Actually yes grinding honor is hard. When you lose bgs withing 5 minutes, you don't earn a lot of honor. The winner always recieves more honor. WSG is all about ranged DPS. Guess what I don't have gear for? Or was that Arathi Basin... I don't remember now. The insane isn't all that hard, it's all based on your time an I don't have a ton to grind bull shit battlegrounds for 100-200 honor when the DECENT (Relentless or Furious with Badges) still costs about 40,000 honor. That's two/three weeks of bgs for me, Enhancement shamen get shit on and guess what I am? I don't even own a single piece of resto gear for pvp as again, pugging BGs is TERRIBLE noone protects healers, it's always every man for himself.

Guilds don't mean shit when you can't use vent (Library firewall). I don't want to pay 16,000 gold for any thing. I'm not even willing to pay 10,000 gold for a mount in Dalaran. I Might pay 8,500 gold for the Hodir mount, or try winning it from VOA Drops.

Again ROGUES ARE THE BEST PVP CLASS WITH DEATH KNIGHTS. Shamen don't have stuns. We got snaes and if speced roots, but no stuns and our ONLY interrupt has a 5/6 second cool down. 

Key word: COMPITANT. There's few if any people during my hours of play (Early mornings to early afternoons). 

My resto mode has closer to 21,000 HP which is odd if you ask me. Then again, Blizzard is really bad at balance. APPERENTLY the only time Shamen were good at PVP was during the day when Molten Core & Onyxia were the only 40 man raids. APPERENTLY (I read this on the forums, not sure how true it is), a Shaman with Sulfuras & Windfury could 1 shot any mail class and other on a proc in all greens.



Muk said:


> don't know about you guys, but isn't it easier as a healer or tank to grind triumph emblem and buy the triumph emblem pvp set?
> 
> i did it for my tank grinded 400 emblems in 4 days and bought my entire pvp set with that. it takes only 2 min to get into random hc and in 1 day you can farm up to 100 emblem that way



That depends on how much time you got. I don't got a ton sadly.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2010)

I've been buying all the heirloom so it hasn't exactly been easy for me lol


----------



## Mori` (Feb 25, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Where the Hell have you been? You haven't noticed they're dropping honor gained in BGs & WGs "Dailys" by half and the insane amount of Honor to get pvp gear? I mean it takes between 35K & 55K to get the 5 piece PVP sets. I only got my PVP gear via VOA and a couple through Honor. PVPing in BGs is hard enough as healers have a hard time getting their gear as they do almost no dps. Trust me, I'm Resto I know how much of a bitch it is to get things done as Resto.



They are effectively doubling honor gains (double honor per hk (objectives grant a certain number of hk's worth of honor)) in 3.3.3, not halving them. Coupled with the random bg finder presumably making for faster queues it'll be considerably easier.

The only thing being halved for end game pvp is the WG quest reward calculation, because it's based off the same hk metric and as a result you'd now get close on 7k for completing each one. The change just means you'll still get a bit more than 3k honor per quest post patch.

As for honor being hard to get, it really isn't if you actively want it. I've got 3 pieces of furious gear sitting in the bank on my little 76 resto druid waiting for when he hits 80, he'll probably have the fourth and the wg shoulders by the time he gets there *shrug*


----------



## Draffut (Feb 25, 2010)

> My resto mode has closer to 21,000 HP which is odd if you ask me. Then again, Blizzard is really bad at balance. APPERENTLY the only time Shamen were good at PVP was during the day when Molten Core & Onyxia were the only 40 man raids. APPERENTLY (I read this on the forums, not sure how true it is), a Shaman with Sulfuras & Windfury could 1 shot any mail class and other on a proc in all greens.



I think someone lied to you, since Sulfuras is a 2 handed weapon.

Shaman were great at PVP for a long time.  Just Paladin's were better in most matchups.


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 25, 2010)

Saving 90+ frost emblems for the haste robe be hard work when you don't raid and your server can't capture worth wintergrasp worth a dayum. And when i'm tempted to just buy Saronite Ore and sell it.


----------



## Muk (Feb 25, 2010)

i thought 3.3.3 was gonna come out so i started farming lots of saronite ore to be converted to titanium bars 

but it didn't come 

ohh well more titansteel bars to be sold at higher price then XD


----------



## Mori` (Feb 25, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I think someone lied to you, since Sulfuras is a 2 handed weapon.



A 2 handed weapon wth WF will give you juicy big crits on proc.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 25, 2010)

I think it has been quite sometime since I've posted a cap of my character. I want to show off my new ugly shoulders, replacing my old ugly shoulders! Why oh why must I look like I'm carrying stinky pig heads? Yes, the most important thing about gear is how it looks!

I must have skipped over that saronite thing when reading the notes. I probably won't bother saving up, can't wait to see how much the price of titanium drops.


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 25, 2010)

Gotta love the bikini armor. Or mid-drift in this case I guess.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2010)

Quel and a Byntroll. I hate you


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 25, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I think someone lied to you, since Sulfuras is a 2 handed weapon.
> 
> Shaman were great at PVP for a long time.  Just Paladin's were better in most matchups.



enhancement was all about 2h damage, not duel wield, back at 60. They were also one of the better pvp classes, especially elemental.


----------



## Muk (Feb 25, 2010)

wow frost giant in icc was a pain to kill, until we figured out we should just tank him against a wall and then it was an easy tank and spank 

gunship battle went down like butter, 1 shotted it even with the new members

then came our doom

we got him down to like 18%, maybe even 8% once

then one of our dps died and he got hp back and his other shit and giggles

continued trying to kill him, but we just couldn't get him below more than 20%

guess we just need more dps


----------



## Jotun (Feb 26, 2010)

Talking about Sarufang? When do you get your first mark, what percent of his hp?


----------



## Muk (Feb 26, 2010)

first mark comes down between 50-60%


----------



## Draffut (Feb 26, 2010)

Moridin said:


> A 2 handed weapon wth WF will give you juicy big crits on proc.





Petes12 said:


> enhancement was all about 2h damage, not duel wield, back at 60. They were also one of the better pvp classes, especially elemental.



Yes, but he said the shamans were equiped with both a Main Hand weapon, and a 2 hand weapon at the same time:



> a *Shaman with Sulfuras & Windfury *could 1 shot any mail class and other on a proc in all greens.



I love the WOW elitist herpes that people seam to come down with there they like to spout off arbitrary knowledge without even understanding what they are responding to.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 26, 2010)

Moridin said:


> They are effectively doubling honor gains (double honor per hk (objectives grant a certain number of hk's worth of honor)) in 3.3.3, not halving them. Coupled with the random bg finder presumably making for faster queues it'll be considerably easier.
> 
> The only thing being halved for end game pvp is the WG quest reward calculation, because it's based off the same hk metric and as a result you'd now get close on 7k for completing each one. The change just means you'll still get a bit more than 3k honor per quest post patch.
> 
> As for honor being hard to get, it really isn't if you actively want it. I've got 3 pieces of furious gear sitting in the bank on my little 76 resto druid waiting for when he hits 80, he'll probably have the fourth and the wg shoulders by the time he gets there *shrug*



Straight from wow wiki

The amount of Honor awarded for an Honorable Kill has been increased by 100% for characters of all levels. Given that all avenues in the game which award players with Honor do so with a calculated conversion from a specific amount of Honorable Kills, this change means that all Honor players can obtain through various means will be increased by 100%. To offset against this in two key areas, experience gains in Battlegrounds have been reduced by 50% and Honor awarded for completing each Wintergrasp weekly quest has been reduced by 50%. When pairing the Honor rewarded from Honorable Kills being increased by 100% with the 50% Honor reduction from Wintergrasp weekly quests, and 50% experience-gain reduction from completing objectives in Battlegrounds, players will notice no change in the net amount of Honor or experience awarded in either case.



Yeah...

Also yeah, even in my 700 resil enhance gear, I still get one shotted. Blizzard pisses on Enhancement Shamen. So me getting honor, NOT EASY. I may as well stack +30 Stam gems and get 5/5 for toughness nad hope I don't get 1 shotted.



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I think someone lied to you, since Sulfuras is a 2 handed weapon.
> 
> Shaman were great at PVP for a long time.  Just Paladin's were better in most matchups.



I can use Windfury Weapon on a two-handed weapon now. Not sure about back then. But from checking on the Windfury Weapon patch fixes on wowwiki, it looks like it could and can always be used on two handed weapons, kinda like me enchanting someones Titansteel Destroyer with Berserking, Mongoose, or Black Magic. 

When were shamen good? Pre-patch 2.0.1? As for Paladin, they've been goond since Burning Crucade patch, and were godly when teh wrath patch first hit and blizzard even pubically stated they know that Retadins were doing insane damage 1 shotting onyxia, 1 shotting in PVP, but weren't changing them until Wrath got released.



Petes12 said:


> enhancement was all about 2h damage, not duel wield, back at 60. They were also one of the better pvp classes, especially elemental.



Blizzard hates melee dps that isn't Rogue, Death Knight or Prot warrior but LOVE caster dps.



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Yes, but he said the shamans were equiped with both a Main Hand weapon, and a 2 hand weapon at the same time:
> 
> I love the WOW elitist herpes that people seam to come down with there they like to spout off arbitrary knowledge without even understanding what they are responding to.



I'm not a wow elitest, this is just inane crap I've read on the Shaman Forums over on warcraft.com. I didn't know we could equip Main Hand & 2 hand at the same time. That's totally awesome! I should try buying a Death Knights Tank/DPS 2 Hander.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 26, 2010)

> I'm not a wow elitest, this is just inane crap I've read on the Shaman Forums over on warcraft.com. I didn't know we could equip Main Hand & 2 hand at the same time. That's totally awesome! I should try buying a Death Knights Tank/DPS 2 Hander.



The elitist thing was about the 2 people who responded to me tryign to correct my statement.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 26, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Straight from wow wiki
> 
> The amount of Honor awarded for an Honorable Kill has been increased by 100% for characters of all levels. Given that all avenues in the game which award players with Honor do so with a calculated conversion from a specific amount of Honorable Kills, this change means that all Honor players can obtain through various means will be increased by 100%. To offset against this in two key areas, experience gains in Battlegrounds have been reduced by 50% and Honor awarded for completing each Wintergrasp weekly quest has been reduced by 50%. When pairing the Honor rewarded from Honorable Kills being increased by 100% with the 50% Honor reduction from Wintergrasp weekly quests, and 50% experience-gain reduction from completing objectives in Battlegrounds, players will notice no change in the net amount of Honor or experience awarded in either case.
> 
> ...



Yeah...that just says exactly what I said.

It quite clearly tells you that honor per hk is being doubled (the 100% increase). To stop that being a massive boost to the WG quest rewards the current calculation for them is being nerfed by 50% so that the amount of honor rewarded remains the same overall.



> players will notice no change in the net amount of Honor or experience awarded in either case.



That line, straight from your quoted text, states it pretty plainly that you'll still receive the same amount of honor for WG quests (and XP for bg's).

So anyway, it should be twice as easy to farm honor after the patch, not to mention being able to get rid of those annoying marks where you don't have enough from one bg to make a full set of 6 to turn in ^^

==

@Jewsuke: I presumed he was talking about wielding Sulfurus with Windfury imbued. I had a quick look around and there's a couple of vids of it in action on YT.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 27, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Yeah...that just says exactly what I said.
> 
> It quite clearly tells you that honor per hk is being doubled (the 100% increase). To stop that being a massive boost to the WG quest rewards the current calculation for them is being nerfed by 50% so that the amount of honor rewarded remains the same overall.
> 
> ...



Blizzard fucks up all the time. Watch it be lower than it currently is. 

I rather turn the crap marks in like WSG, AB & AV for rep with those factions. I'd turn WSG & AB in for rep definately. I don't want to play infinity games trying to get Exhalted with AB & WSG as those are the worst reps to freaking grind.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 27, 2010)

great, account got hacked


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 27, 2010)

Innocence said:


> great, account got hacked



That sucks man.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 28, 2010)

eh no biggie, sending in the recovery forms, getting an authenticator, and then reversing any faction changes he/she applied.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 1, 2010)

That's why you don't reply to the mail & whispers of people saiying you got a gift or your account is hacked.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 2, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> That's why you don't reply to the mail & whispers of people saiying you got a gift or your account is hacked.



I get those emails for Aion all the time, and I don't even have an Aion account....


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 3, 2010)

yeah I get them frequently. Report them as spam & contact a GM. If you get whispered, definately contact a GM.

I finally got my Elder/Lunar Festivle World Event DONE. Almost did a The Undying run of Naxx, I died at the second boss in Abomination Wing in Naxx (Grobbius I think?) because neither of the two Druid healers would follow me and I was kileld by the plague as I was running around the room and as Enhancement I do not have HOTs, let alone isntant cast heals. Atleast I got The Safety Dance. Also wiped 3 times at Malygos for my Champions of the Frozen Waste title. 3rd tiem had him down to about 100K before we wiped. 

Also got my T 8.5 pants replacing my T8.0 pants.



Don't my boobs look fatanstic?


----------



## Muk (Mar 4, 2010)

what is it with bliz and their servers always being totally lagging on update dates?


----------



## Innocence (Mar 4, 2010)

god searching for a vanilla CD key sucks


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 6, 2010)

Yay for nukes. Thanks for putting the game into easy mode assholes.


----------



## Uzumaki (Mar 6, 2010)

I Like how everyone complains about shit being easy

Go do yogg-saron + 0 with Ulduar Gear, Or you can always do Heroic Mode ICC. Easy? Not really, But normal modes gave more people the possibility to do the content and everybody thinks that means the hardest content = Easier then back in Vanilla.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 6, 2010)

I certainly don't mind the nerf to ICC, I pug pretty much everything and my guild is casual raiders for the most part. While I understand the desire for a challange I don't think the buff makes it so that the strategies have to be done any differently. You still get to have your coordination with less pain in the ass moments.


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 6, 2010)

Battlemaster is so close I can taste it! 7 achievments to go, and so far only two are gonna give me a big problem. 

Without a Scratch for strands, and We had it all along for ab. Gonna suck, but I might be able to get it within the next couple months.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 6, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> Battlemaster is so close I can taste it! 7 achievments to go, and so far only two are gonna give me a big problem.
> 
> Without a Scratch for strands, and We had it all along for ab. Gonna suck, but I might be able to get it within the next couple months.



ooh awesome, good luck!

We had it all along is a complete bitch; I almost had it on my rogue last night but we ended up losing 1600-1590 rather than winning. I think it'd have been resilient victory too since we were down over 500 at the point I joined (Horde were @ about 7 players)


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> yeah I get them frequently. Report them as spam & contact a GM. If you get whispered, definately contact a GM.
> 
> I finally got my Elder/Lunar Festivle World Event DONE. Almost did a The Undying run of Naxx, I died at the second boss in Abomination Wing in Naxx (Grobbius I think?) because neither of the two Druid healers would follow me and I was kileld by the plague as I was running around the room and as Enhancement I do not have HOTs, let alone isntant cast heals. Atleast I got The Safety Dance. Also wiped 3 times at Malygos for my Champions of the Frozen Waste title. 3rd tiem had him down to about 100K before we wiped.
> 
> ...



why wouldn't you just get t9? pretty sure its better than 8.5


I think it's pretty stupid that the buff applies to ICC hard modes too, but otherwise I don't really mind I guess.


----------



## Uzumaki (Mar 6, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> why wouldn't you just get t9? pretty sure its better than 8.5
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty stupid that the buff applies to ICC hard modes too, but otherwise I don't really mind I guess.



might be a bonus you want from t8,5 that you lose by replacing the piece. And the other piece might bring you way above certain caps, ultimatly wasting a lot of stats and making the other piece better. 

Armory is down so I cant tell >_>


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 8, 2010)

Uzumaki said:


> I Like how everyone complains about shit being easy
> 
> Go do yogg-saron + 0 with Ulduar Gear, Or you can always do Heroic Mode ICC. Easy? Not really, But normal modes gave more people the possibility to do the content and everybody thinks that means the hardest content = Easier then back in Vanilla.



I'm aware few guilsd had Death's Demise/0 helpers pre-nuke/toc on farm. I still think it's a shitty move as more and more scrubs get to get geared the hell out, and are first time raiders and don't know how to play their class causing you to get a bad rep.



Aldo Raine said:


> Battlemaster is so close I can taste it! 7
> achievments to go, and so far only two are gonna give me a big problem.
> 
> Without a Scratch for strands, and We had it all along for ab. Gonna suck, but I might be able to get it within the next couple months.



I gave up on all PVP Achievements. They're too suck ass to try to gain.



Petes12 said:


> why wouldn't you just get t9? pretty sure its better than 8.5
> 
> I think it's pretty stupid that the buff applies to ICC hard modes too, but otherwise I don't really mind I guess.



(2) Set: Increases the damage done by Lava Lash and Stormstrike by 20%

VS

(2) Set: Adds an additional 3% chance to trigger your Static Shock talent.

Winner, T8. T9 really sucks effect wise. Besides I need to save for Furious Glad gear and Heirloom and Epic Gems.

I wouldn't mind T10 though

(2) Set: When you activate your Shamanistic Rage ability you also deal 12% additional damage for 15 sec.

But I need money more so I get Saronite and sell it.



Uzumaki said:


> might be a bonus you want from t8,5 that you lose by replacing the piece. And the other piece might bring you way above certain caps, ultimatly wasting a lot of stats and making the other piece better.
> 
> Armory is down so I cant tell >_>



Wow wiki helps too.



Again, don't my tits look great?


----------



## Jotun (Mar 8, 2010)

Ya T9 overall is really shitty with piece bonuses. Even blizz said they were trying to tone down the bonuses. In some cases the set bonuses from T8 will beat out the pure stats of normal T9. I took a break on my shaman after Uld, when I came back I didn't even bother getting the T9 for my resto shammy. 

T8





> (2) Set: Reduces the cooldown on Riptide by 1 sec.
> (4) Set: Reduces the cast time of Chain Heal by 0.2 sec.



T9





> (2) Set: Increases the healing done by your Riptide spell by 20%.
> (4) Set: Increases the critical strike chance of your Chain Heal spell by 5%.



that .2 is about 125-225 haste so yeah... this is what I'm rocking now



Almost at the soft haste cap and I only need about 45 badges for my T10 Helm and my 4pc 

I just want that 30% buff/nerf so I can down LK with my casual friends. My brother keeps shoving his 10/25 LK achievement in my face


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah I'll be lucky to pug as I cannot use vent due to library firewalls. I play in teh day at a library. Double against me.

I fucked up and bought my T9 Chest instead of my T8 chest. I goot Marrowgar shoulders. So may as well get my T9 pants =/


----------



## Jotun (Mar 9, 2010)

3k more for my goblins chopper.... then I can finally get epic flying for my Rogue or start building another chopper... lul


----------



## Starrk (Mar 9, 2010)

^My Rogue has all the materials for the Turbo-Charged Flying Machine (including the hula girl doll), it's just the steep Artisan Riding price that kills me. Got her to 70 and both professions to 375 last week. Look her up if you like:

Emevoli/BloodElf/Rogue/70/Bladefist


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 9, 2010)

/shakes server around a bit. Mine is on one of the two (?) battlegroups having vast amounts of lag. The joys of maintenance day. At least I got my daily heroic out of the way. And on another positive note I managed to get new gloves and downed Festergut for the first time in 25man. Got Rotface down to 3% on our best try. It is one of those puggish groups that happens every week with only a handful of members who stay as the core.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 9, 2010)

Ya I have the mats floating around for my epic heli, but fuck man. Epic flying on 3+ toons starts getting out of hand.



> /shakes server around a bit. Mine is on one of the two (?) battlegroups having vast amounts of lag. The joys of maintenance day. At least I got my daily heroic out of the way. And on another positive note I managed to get new gloves and downed Festergut for the first time in 25man. Got Rotface down to 3% on our best try. It is one of those puggish groups that happens every week with only a handful of members who stay as the core.



Grats, I wish I could get myself a certain pair of gloves... did both VoAs and fucking resto pants on both... no other shamans in raid either.

GIB MEH MAH GLOBES


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 10, 2010)

Stark said:


> ^My Rogue has all the materials for the Turbo-Charged Flying Machine (including the hula girl doll), it's just the steep Artisan Riding price that kills me. Got her to 70 and both professions to 375 last week. Look her up if you like:
> 
> Emevoli/BloodElf/Rogue/70/Bladefist



Is 70 your cap? If so you can still get much better gear. If not, start heading up to Northrend. I took me 3/4 weeks to save up 3400G, and a friend gave me 1600 so I got my epic. 

Nothing new on my end


----------



## Draffut (Mar 10, 2010)

being perpetually poor sucks.

Just got a new 264 staff and back piece last night, and only have 150g to spread across 2 enchants and 4 gems for them.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 10, 2010)

Run randoms man, all me enchants come from DE mats that I have won and the gems from WG quests lol.

Stoneshards too!!!


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 10, 2010)

Jotun said:


> Ya T9 overall is really shitty with piece bonuses.



I dunno, I'm pretty much in love with the T9 two-piece for Hunters.

Serpent Sting crits as Marksman? YES PLEASE.


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 10, 2010)

And if you're a raider, then once you get 70k honor saved up from wintergrasp, just spend them on rubys to sell. Wouldn't need it for pvp gear, so get some gold from them! They go for around 180-200g each on my server, so it's a good income.

And dailys/weeklyraid will net you around 23 frost emblems a week. So you could get primordial saronites with that and sell them for around 2k a piece.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 10, 2010)

Croagunk said:


> I dunno, I'm pretty much in love with the T9 two-piece for Hunters.
> 
> Serpent Sting crits as Marksman? YES PLEASE.



Well yeah, like I said overall. The rogue T9 2pc has rupture bonuses. I know very few people who still use rupture in their cycles right now. DK 2pc is nice for tanking/dps and the 4pc is nice for dps as well. The 4pc tends to be X increased crit by 5% while some like the resto druid 4pc are much more interesting.

And fuck does capturing towers in plaguelands take long.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 11, 2010)

Look at hte enhance 2 piece and 4 piece for t9. IT BLOWS. But may as well to get my gear score up.

Also I cannot sell Primordial Saronite on my server for 2k. I'm lucky to get 1.4K. The economy is CRASHING on mine.


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2010)

1.2k for p. saronite on my server 

it sucks

ohh and our guild finally got some good dps recruits 

too 5 bosses down on our last 3 hour run  festerguts


----------



## Starrk (Mar 11, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Is 70 your cap? If so you can still get much better gear. If not, start heading up to Northrend. I took me 3/4 weeks to save up 3400G, and a friend gave me 1600 so I got my epic.



70 is my cap. I don't have WotLK. At least not yet.


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2010)

do you have a profession?

cause low lvl materials are expensive as hell, since no one farms them anymore.

sell them and you earn a lot of money.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 11, 2010)

Try to find people willing to run you through Mount Hyjal, Black Temple, and Sunwell Plataeu. Shouldn't be too hard. Just find 80s that have even Naxx level gear. I mean I did Mount Hyjal post nuke at 70-72 with groups that were gearing up through R Naxx and Heroics. Black Temple isn't that rough either. But I suggest finding people who know those raids.

OH! Also downed the first 3 bosses in ICC 25. 8 attempts on the deaht bringer and we couldn't get him under 30%.


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2010)

wiped 3 hours on rotface tonight. got him down twice to 16%

it just got messing at the end and we lost our boss tank  each time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2010)

I am about to start playing this game. Probably start later on or tomorrow. You guys have any quick advice? I only have this and burning crusade. not the newest one.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 12, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Try to find people willing to run you through Mount Hyjal, Black Temple, and Sunwell Plataeu. Shouldn't be too hard. Just find 80s that have even Naxx level gear. I mean I did Mount Hyjal post nuke at 70-72 with groups that were gearing up through R Naxx and Heroics. Black Temple isn't that rough either. But I suggest finding people who know those raids.
> 
> OH! Also downed the first 3 bosses in ICC 25. 8 attempts on the deaht bringer and we couldn't get him under 30%.



Ya, he soft enrages at 30%.  thats when you need to use heroism and people need ot be poping lock rocks and health pots and the like.

Also, you can give pallies soulstones and have them suicide shield DPSers with the debuff, then rezz themselves back up.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 12, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am about to start playing this game. Probably start later on or tomorrow. You guys have any quick advice? I only have this and burning crusade. not the newest one.



Easy. If you're looking for faster leveling, I suggest the following...

Arms/Fury Warrior (Warriors have no ability to heal themselves)
Retribution Paladin (Paladins can heal themselves, and Retribution paladins do a lot of damage)
Beast Mastery Hunter (Hunters cannot heal but they pets to help increase their damage)
Enhancement Shaman (Shamen can heal themselves, but our HP is still sub-par)
Fearl Druid (Two kinds, look for stuff that adds to Cat abilities. Bear is tank, tank does damage but is supposed to do the least and get the attention of the enemy, Druids can heal but break their transformed state)
Assassination/Combat Rogue (No ability to heal, but do a ton of damage)
Shadow Priest (Able to heal, very low armor though)
Mage (Makes their own food, and water, but no healing spells)
Demonology Warlock (Gain +HP & they can recover mana from their HP, recover their HP from their pets)

That's my suggestion for class. I do suggest taking up FIrst Aid ASAP. Also if you're trying to make good money, learning how to Mine and Jewelcraft is a good way to go, but you can also do Enchanting and something else like Mining or Skinning or Herbalism.

Cardboard Jewsuke: I'm well aware. I've done my reseach. I cannot sue vent so instead I read about my encounters ahead of time.

Thing is, there was already 3/4 marks out by the time we got him down to 32% so when I hit Heroism/Bloodlust two of them died and he started getting too much HP Back and his pets would be kited REALLY badly. So I'l have to try again some other day.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 12, 2010)

awesome suggestions. thanks man.


----------



## Munken (Mar 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]tRGDcwOxBzY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 13, 2010)

I went with the paladin. I am on bone chewer, US server, pvp. name is Blackpal


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2010)

helps a lot.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 13, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> And if you're a raider, then once you get 70k honor saved up from wintergrasp, just spend them on rubys to sell. Wouldn't need it for pvp gear, so get some gold from them! They go for around 180-200g each on my server, so it's a good income.


That's what I do with the honor I have as well. And I use the triumph badges that I don't need anymore from doing my daily heroics on the orbs. Currently I have surpassed the maximum amount of gold I have owned on one time on my main.


Muk said:


> 1.2k for p. saronite on my server
> 
> it sucks
> 
> ...


Very nice about the bossses down, congratulations. I have yet to down Rotface as well, being the pugger that I am. And primordial saronite is still going for about 1.7k on my server, but since I don't sell it I don't care. 



Munken said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]tRGDcwOxBzY[/YOUTUBE]


Haha, nice editing. I liked the bit about hunters, having him say SP in the shadow priests question bit wasn't bad either. Now if only I wasn't a little peeved at him for what he said about psychology.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Mar 13, 2010)

Munken said:


> [YOUTUBE]tRGDcwOxBzY[/YOUTUBE]



Hahahahaha.
Haven't laughed that hard at a video in a long time. 
Especially the last part where he seems to talk about shadowpriests. :rofl


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 14, 2010)

gawd ICC is such a boring raid


----------



## Jotun (Mar 14, 2010)

Really? I think it has some pretty neat encounters. Are you stuck on the first wing? That can get pretty boring.


----------



## Muk (Mar 14, 2010)

rot face and those slimes are a pain in the ass


----------



## Jotun (Mar 14, 2010)

I wanna do the dreamwalker fight next week. None of the healers had done it so we didn't attempt last night, but I plan on looking it up. 14 more frost till my 4pc!!!!


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 15, 2010)

Well got to Death BRinger in 25 man mode Thursday, but the Raid. Leader couldn't get back on so we could finish Storming on 25 =/

It's a shame really. I wanted the melee DPS trinket he drops SO BAD. I think it's really pimp. Sure Enhance cannot get the full effect out of it like Death Knights or Rogues could. But I sitll wanted it.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 15, 2010)

The transform effect is epic, not gonna lie.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 15, 2010)

Today I downed Rotface and the Blood Council for the first time. I am awful, just absolutely awful, at Rotface if I ever happen to get the slime. I'm bad at chasing the big blob to merge, I'm fine with moving out of the spray. I kind of liked how the blood council worked. Different quirks that are easy to understand but still with an element of random.


Muk said:


> rot face and those slimes are a pain in the ass


One of the greatest truths to exist. D:


Jotun said:


> I wanna do the dreamwalker fight next week. None of the healers had done it so we didn't attempt last night, but I plan on looking it up. 14 more frost till my 4pc!!!!


I attempted Dreamwalker a couple times, it seems a bit chaotic but interesting. Just glad I'm not a healer!


Sedaiv said:


> It's a shame really. I wanted the melee DPS trinket he drops SO BAD. I think it's really pimp. Sure Enhance cannot get the full effect out of it like Death Knights or Rogues could. But I sitll wanted it.


Ha, you and me both. I've seen it drop once, drooled, and of course lost the roll.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 16, 2010)

Jotun said:


> The transform effect is epic, not gonna lie.



That's the whole reason I want it. I was willing to pay atleast 1300G for it to the winner and we didn't have a ton of Melee DPS, just a bear druid, two death knights and me. PLUS one of those Death Knights were Tank. So it would be me and that other Death Knight.



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Ha, you and me both. I've seen it drop once, drooled, and of course lost the roll.



HOneslty, I'd be willing ot Ninja it. I'd set up a 25 man raid, award that trinket last, give it to me, then DC, change names and goto a new server in all honesty.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2010)

DAMN!...I need my WoW fix...


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 16, 2010)

Trying to kick hte habbit eh?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 16, 2010)

My guild's still on Festergut in 25, and Putricide in 10.  Has something with it being a fairly social guild with most of the members over 30.  About half our DPS (most of who have better gear than me) arn't even hitting 6k on him, which is just depressing.  It's like my lock, a mage, and a rogue are pulling like 7.5-8k, and everyone else is just dicking around.

And then I get sat for the crap players in 10 man.

I may start looking for a new guild soon.


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 16, 2010)

So switching from pve discussion to pvp. 

I've been working on battlemaster, and I only have about 5 achievments to go. After getting 100 wins in strands I left that bg behind(still gotta do without a scratch for master) and went to work on AB. Now the only big thing I had to do there was We Had it All Along. I figured that would take foreverrrrrrrrrr, but the same day I switched to farming there, I randomly got the achievment about an hour later.  Obviously I was pretty happy about that.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 16, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> That's the whole reason I want it. I was willing to pay atleast 1300G for it to the winner and we didn't have a ton of Melee DPS, just a bear druid, two death knights and me. PLUS one of those Death Knights were Tank. So it would be me and that other Death Knight.
> 
> HOneslty, I'd be willing ot Ninja it. I'd set up a 25 man raid, award that trinket last, give it to me, then DC, change names and goto a new server in all honesty.


1,300g is nothing these days.  I'm currently sitting at at least 120k. I'd probably shell out at least 20k for the trinket. The problem is that generally I run with pugs and it is considered kind of wrong to roll on a need only to sell it.

I would never consider ninjaing anything because I really like my server. It is the one I have stayed with since the game was released (although I did take about a 2 year break). Sure, there are a lot of dicks and annoying people, but I've grown kind of fond of some trolls.


Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> My guild's still on Festergut in 25, and Putricide in 10.  Has something with it being a fairly social guild with most of the members over 30.  About half our DPS (most of who have better gear than me) arn't even hitting 6k on him, which is just depressing.  It's like my lock, a mage, and a rogue are pulling like 7.5-8k, and everyone else is just dicking around.
> 
> And then I get sat for the crap players in 10 man.
> 
> I may start looking for a new guild soon.


I only did Rot/Fester in 25man, haven't downed Rot yet in 10man. It probably has to do with how I sort of have a regular 25man that I go to now while I still pretty much completely random up 10mans. Good luck with finding a new guild if you try to have a go at it! I'm pretty happy with where I am when it comes to 25man content. My guild doesn't do it but I was lucky enough to get into a pug that has a couple core members that always come. It seems to be something that is rising in popularity, pugs that happen weekly with different guild people that usually go together.


Aldo Raine said:


> So switching from pve discussion to pvp.
> 
> I've been working on battlemaster, and I only have about 5 achievments to go. After getting 100 wins in strands I left that bg behind(still gotta do without a scratch for master) and went to work on AB. Now the only big thing I had to do there was We Had it All Along. I figured that would take foreverrrrrrrrrr, but the same day I switched to farming there, I randomly got the achievment about an hour later.  Obviously I was pretty happy about that.


Wow, good luck with those five remaining achievements! I haven't really pvped in awhile with doing pve content and other things outside of WoW taking up my time. I think I might make a go at it when rated bgs come out. I wish that there would be new pvp titles though, not just the old ones. I already got my ancient Commander title to keep me company.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 16, 2010)

Muk said:


> do you have a profession?
> 
> cause low lvl materials are expensive as hell, since no one farms them anymore.
> 
> sell them and you earn a lot of money.



No, I have Engineering/Mining. Got WotLK last week, been leveling my rogue and her professions as much as possible. Now she's 73 and needs Saronite. Unfortunately, I haven't been anywhere past Borean Tundra and Howling Fjord. I hear the Basin is a good place for it. Trying to get to 415 Eng asap, so when it comes time for me to be able to do Ulduar, I can salvage the two bosses with the Mechano-Hog parts.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 16, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> My guild's still on Festergut in 25, and Putricide in 10.  Has something with it being a fairly social guild with most of the members over 30.  About half our DPS (most of who have better gear than me) arn't even hitting 6k on him, which is just depressing.  It's like my lock, a mage, and a rogue are pulling like 7.5-8k, and everyone else is just dicking around.
> 
> And then I get sat for the crap players in 10 man.
> 
> I may start looking for a new guild soon.



Do it. Forget about them. It hurts, I know. I've left several guilds becuase they were dragging feet. I mean I was pugging Gruul's & Magtheirdon's Lair with 10 of my guildies when the other 70 or so lvl 70s were still dragging their feet getting Heroic/Justice Gear or struggling with Karazhan. 



Aldo Raine said:


> So switching from pve discussion to pvp.
> 
> I've been working on battlemaster, and I only have about 5 achievments to go. After getting 100 wins in strands I left that bg behind(still gotta do without a scratch for master) and went to work on AB. Now the only big thing I had to do there was We Had it All Along. I figured that would take foreverrrrrrrrrr, but the same day I switched to farming there, I randomly got the achievment about an hour later.  Obviously I was pretty happy about that.



Would you do my PVP Achievements for me? Blizzard hates Enhancment shamen for no reason. Rogues are always OP'd along with Death Knights. 



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> My guild's still on Festergut in 25, and Putricide in 10.  Has something with it being a fairly social guild with most of the members over 30.  About half our DPS (most of who have better gear than me) arn't even hitting 6k on him, which is just depressing.  It's like my lock, a mage, and a rogue are pulling like 7.5-8k, and everyone else is just dicking around.
> 
> And then I get sat for the crap players in 10 man.
> 
> I may start looking for a new guild soon.



Do it. Forget about them. It hurts, I know. I've left several guilds becuase they were dragging feet. I mean I was pugging Gruul's & Magtheirdon's Lair with 10 of my guildies when the other 70 or so lvl 70s were still dragging their feet getting Heroic/Justice Gear or struggling with Karazhan. 



Aldo Raine said:


> So switching from pve discussion to pvp.
> 
> I've been working on battlemaster, and I only have about 5 achievments to go. After getting 100 wins in strands I left that bg behind(still gotta do without a scratch for master) and went to work on AB. Now the only big thing I had to do there was We Had it All Along. I figured that would take foreverrrrrrrrrr, but the same day I switched to farming there, I randomly got the achievment about an hour later.  Obviously I was pretty happy about that.



Would you do my PVP Achievements for me? Blizzard hates Enhancment shamen for no reason. Rogues are always OP'd along with Death Knights. 



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> 1,300g is nothing these days.  I'm currently sitting at at least 120k. I'd probably shell out at least 20k for the trinket. The problem is that generally I run with pugs and it is considered kind of wrong to roll on a need only to sell it.
> 
> I would never consider ninjaing anything because I really like my server. It is the one I have stayed with since the game was released (although I did take about a 2 year break). Sure, there are a lot of dicks and annoying people, but I've grown kind of fond of some trolls.
> 
> ...



Not everyone is a gold farmer. The economy on my server is crashing. I wish I knew techniques to become a uber gold farmer so I can buy whatever i need.

The only ones I really need for 5 mans are Share the Love, Ruby Void and Watch Him Die. Once I get those I'm done with Heroic Achievements. The ones from H TOC & H POS/HOR/FOS are optional and don't add to my drake. So I don't care for them. 



Stark said:


> No, I have Engineering/Mining. Got WotLK last week, been leveling my rogue and her professions as much as possible. Now she's 73 and needs Saronite. Unfortunately, I haven't been anywhere past Borean Tundra and Howling Fjord. I hear the Basin is a good place for it. Trying to get to 415 Eng asap, so when it comes time for me to be able to do Ulduar, I can salvage the two bosses with the Mechano-Hog parts.



Luckily both of those are money professions. If I were you, I'd do something like...

70-71 Howling Fjord/Borean Tundra (I went to the one in the east, I forget the name)
72-74 Dragonsblight
74-75 Grizzly Hills
75-76 Zul Drak
76-77 Sholazar Basin
77-79 Storm Peaks
79-80 Icecrown

That's me though. Good luck getting a pug for Ulduar. You'll need aguild ortherwise organize them yourself. It'll be a bitch tough, specially on the weeks that any of the weekly bosses are in Ulduar. I'm having a bitch myself. I'd love to get my mace honestly, but fucking Blizzard keeps making my server weekly Ulduar. I want it to be Malygos so I can get my Champion of hte Frozen Waste title.


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 16, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Would you do my PVP Achievements for me? Blizzard hates Enhancment shamen for no reason. Rogues are always OP'd along with Death Knights.



I play a shadow priest so enh shammys usually blow right through me. And yeah DK's and rogues are always a pain. Rogues I can usually take if it's 1v1 and the gear is about even, but death knights are just.... ugh /wrist


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll make love to you =D

BTW I HATE TUESDAYS SO MUCH. Does anyone know why everyone at Blizzard is so bad at doing their jobs? Down time for like EVER.

I'm thinking about selling my account, and stop playing htis damn game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Trying to kick hte habbit eh?



 Screw kicking the habit! I just started this game like 5 days ago! I need more!


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 17, 2010)

HA!  What server are you on? If you're on Turalyon join the Allaince and I'll help you out with cash. I make more money off one quest than you do in 100 quests at the beginning.

EDIT: Check it out. I was having some fun, I made a Shaman Tank list =D


----------



## Iaann (Mar 17, 2010)

I want to play so bad but I can't afford a game card


----------



## Mori` (Mar 17, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> 77-79 Storm Peaks



Be sure to do the Sons of Hodir quest chain while you're out there, it's long but epic (and necessary) =D

===

Got my little druid to 80 the other day; healed my first instances since WC and did some Arena in a mixture of Furious and Blue gear xD It was an interesting experience to say the least.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah it's necessary, so is the Knights of the Ebon Blade.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> HA!  What server are you on? If you're on Turalyon join the Allaince and I'll help you out with cash. I make more money off one quest than you do in 100 quests at the beginning.
> 
> EDIT: Check it out. I was having some fun, I made a Shaman Tank list =D



 I do not have one there. just on bone chewer. But I'll be sure to make an ali there. Maybe a druid Night elf.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2010)

Just got the 2P T10 bonus for my Ret Pally.

Holy shit, it goes off a lot. Divine Storm spamming is lulz on trash.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 18, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Do it. Forget about them. It hurts, I know. I've left several guilds becuase they were dragging feet. I mean I was pugging Gruul's & Magtheirdon's Lair with 10 of my guildies when the other 70 or so lvl 70s were still dragging their feet getting Heroic/Justice Gear or struggling with Karazhan.



It's no so much that it hurts, (i've only been with this guild for little over a month) so much as that when they introduced faction change most of the good guilds on my server went horde.  So now I am worried if I leave this guild, i wont be able to easily find a new one.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 18, 2010)

Link me your character. I'll see what magic and suggestions I can make for you.

Also I'm not helping you lvl 80s on the alliance gear up. Because i'm so stupidly over geared for regular Heroics, I"m now giving away Enhancement & Restoration gear in heroics.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2010)

I have four 80s now... 

Ret/Prot Paladin
Ele/Resto Shaman
Balance/Resto Druid
Blood DPS/Blood Tank Death Knight

I also have all the other classes at 60 atleast, other than Priest at 56, and Rogue at 29. My Hunter is 70, also.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 19, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> I have four 80s now...
> 
> Ret/Prot Paladin
> Ele/Resto Shaman
> ...



All cheese classes for your 80's.  nice.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> All cheese classes for your 80's.  nice.



Damn straight. 2P T10 Ret is awesome. Makes me jizz in my pants.

I don't even play my Shaman or Death Knight anymore, if I ever do its just for the weekly and the frost emblem random, so I can sell Primordials. 

Hell, I barely even play the game anymore. I just raid ICC on the weekends, and that's pretty much it, except lately, since I just got my Druid to 80, and got him ICC10 ready for resto. Other times I just log on to see what my guild is up to, and chat.

I dunno what class I wanna get to 80 next.


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 19, 2010)

I've got a priest and rogue at 80, working on a paladin(67 atm). My paladin should reach 80 before cata for sure, but other then that i'm not sure. 

<--Is a slow leveler

Did anyone read the official post about reclaiming Gnomer and Echo Isles? It's just mostly a confirmation of what mmo already said, but more lore sounding. Guess it'll be out in 3.9(argh... cata is wayyy off, eh?). It still seems like a great idea, but I wish we were reclaiming ALL of gnomer, and not just part of it. I think I can speak for the entire WoW playerbase when I say that dungeon is garbage. It's like the mid level Oculus but without nerfs.


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2010)

i've been working on a tank paladin

can i say cheese? god i remember how much i had to work my ass off on my warrior to level him up

but paladin? i tank 8 mobs and without dying and after that? i just use a holy light spell, and go right back into killing shit

i mean i don't even go below 90% mana that's how much cheesing i am doing with a paladin

its even easier than with a DK. sure dk gets hp from hitting stuff, but paladins are just too much cheese

god how much i hate them and kinda love them


----------



## Jotun (Mar 19, 2010)

By your definition, every class in WoW is cheese


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 19, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> All cheese classes for your 80's.  nice.



WoW is hard?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 19, 2010)

Croagunk said:


> WoW is hard?



Where did I say that?  Playing a pally or resto druid certainly isn't.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 19, 2010)

Actually a restoative class sucks. Odds are you'll die and/or run out of mana before the damn thing is at 30%. I know, I leveled a resto shaman from 60-70 during the pre-exp nuke of BC. Melee DPS is the easiest ot level no question.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 20, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Actually a restoative class sucks. Odds are you'll die and/or run out of mana before the damn thing is at 30%. I know, I leveled a resto shaman from 60-70 during the pre-exp nuke of BC. Melee DPS is the easiest ot level no question.



I've found Prot Pallies to be the easiest, after around level 40.  AoE farming becomes quick and easy.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 20, 2010)

Maaaang, fuck all ya'll.

Just bought myself a month of EQ2 game time. Fuck with it.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 20, 2010)

I just got the classes I like the lore for the most to 80. 

I like Thrall and Malfurion the most out of the current characters, so Druid and Shaman were obvious choices. And as for Paladin, I think a warrior wielding the holy light is bad ass, too. 

And Death Knight, I just liked the idea of being an Undead Orc wielding the power to make people's blood boil.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 20, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I've found Prot Pallies to be the easiest, after around level 40.  AoE farming becomes quick and easy.



That's because there's DPS even in Tanking. There's shit for DPS when it comes to Restoration. SAVE Holy Priests they do have some nice DPS just not as good as Disciplin or Shadow.


----------



## SpitFire (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know how ret paladins do in endgame dps, but every since the the 50s, I usually dominate dps in instances. For awhile, I was doing over 40% of the group's damage on average. There would be sometimes where BoA losers would out dps me or I was in a group where there was a significant difference in level. I'm level 67 now, and everything is a little balanced out with my dps in groups now.


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 20, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> That's because there's DPS even in Tanking. There's shit for DPS when it comes to Restoration. SAVE Holy Priests they do have some nice DPS just not as good as Disciplin or Shadow.



Tell me about it, Holy Paladin is shit for DPS. Makes dailies a matter of Judgment, Holy Shock, autoattackautoattackautoattackautoattack.

Gotta get me some Ret/Prot dual-spec I guess, sigh.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 21, 2010)

Gonna take my frost DK for tanking and will see how it goes later today


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 21, 2010)

SpitFire said:


> I don't know how ret paladins do in endgame dps, but every since the the 50s, I usually dominate dps in instances. For awhile, I was doing over 40% of the group's damage on average. There would be sometimes where BoA losers would out dps me or I was in a group where there was a significant difference in level. I'm level 67 now, and everything is a little balanced out with my dps in groups now.



Enchants are your friend. If I'm wasn't so lazy my Druids Non-BOA Chest would all be enchanted with Tier 2/2.5 lvl stuff as that has no item level requirement. I mean it would increase my spell DPS/heals or other stats as I got +2 to stats which is awesome for lvl 20 gear.



Croagunk said:


> Tell me about it, Holy Paladin is shit for DPS. Makes dailies a matter of Judgment, Holy Shock, autoattackautoattackautoattackautoattack.
> 
> Gotta get me some Ret/Prot dual-spec I guess, sigh.



If you got Prot/Holy (or Holy/Prot w/e is your main) you'll have DPS & still be able to get in PUGs reguardless. Want to know what i was doing at leveling up from 68-70?

Flame Shock, Chain Lightning, Lightnight Bolt, Lightnight Bolt, repeat from step one. From time to time toss Chain Heal on myself as Chain Heal was WAY OP'd in teh day. We were THE BEST Raid/Group healers as all we did was spam chain heal. I miss those days. I can do it now in 5 man heroics as I'm over geared, but I gotta be careful still =/. I mean I would have done PVP majorily if I thought about it. But now I hate doing PVP but getting geared up I had around 60/70K Honor between Honor saved from leveling between 20-80 and winning Wintergrasp so I had like 3/4 lvl 200 gear by the time I hit 80. But yeah Resto Shaman & Holy Pallies got it really bad. Resto Druids & Holy Priests have it the easiest they can still do really good DPS and heal. The metal classes got boned.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm gonna abandon my resto shaman soon, it's just too fucking boring.

bit of a shame though, she's pretty well geared now.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Mar 21, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Melee DPS is the easiest ot level no question.



I found my Hunter and Warlock to be much faster, and in the case of the Hunter easier as well than my melee classes.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 21, 2010)

That's because Hunters & Warlocks are pure DPS classes. Rogues & Mages also fall under that. Their DPS will always be higher than hybrid classes like Warriors & Shamen. 

But both warlocks & Hunter have their advantages over melee classes as they gotta get up close and personal where as their pets can tank while you're 30 yards away dropping DOTs & crap on them. So Hunters & Warlocks are the easiest to level. But Melee for classes that Melee/Caster hybrids is easier. Of course ruling otu pet classes such as Unholy DKs, Demon Locks & Beast Master Hunters.

Byakuya: Why? Link us your shammy.



Thinking about enchanting her out.



Same with her. I mean it won't cost me a lot, I can solo BC Instances on reg or H.



Definately gonnga grab my T9.1 4 piece set. I mean increase the crit strike chance of Chain Heal? My main heal? TOTALLY. But I do <3 my Enahnce more. I'll log out in Enhance mode monday.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm just bored with the class really, thinking of leveling a priest maybe. =p



it's decently geared for a pugger at least, I'd think.

I'm only interested in healing though


----------



## Jotun (Mar 21, 2010)

Druids pretty fun as far as healing goes. You cast lots of spells compared to Pally/Shammy


----------



## Draffut (Mar 21, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> That's because there's DPS even in Tanking. There's shit for DPS when it comes to Restoration. SAVE Holy Priests they do have some nice DPS just not as good as Disciplin or Shadow.



Why would you except healers be able to DPS?

I thought that was one of the great things about Dual Specing.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 21, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Why would you except healers be able to DPS?
> 
> I thought that was one of the great things about Dual Specing.



I'm assuming you're literate. I said Healer suck to level as their DPS is terrible. Treefolk/Resto Druids are still able to cast some of thier balance spells. Paladins Holy Shock is terrible for DPS and all they do basically is Concentration Aura and Auto attack, once in a while throwing out a heal spell or Holy Shock here or there.

Priest Holy Spell are actually quiet abusive in old world so level up Holy doesn't hurt. I mean gods sake here's my priest Holy DPS/HEal tree..



I leveled up a priest very nicely using a build like that. I gave the toon to a friend who needed a healer and I don't like Clothies too much. 

Resto Shaman only have +5% crit chance of our lighting & heal spells that increases our DPS. It's TERRIBLE. 

Byakuya: You're actually really nicely geared. But I understand. Just don't give up and sell/DE everything. You got a perfect Jewelcutter. I'd work on my Blacksmithing some though.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 22, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I'm assuming you're literate. I said Healer suck to level as their DPS is terrible. Treefolk/Resto Druids are still able to cast some of thier balance spells. Paladins Holy Shock is terrible for DPS and all they do basically is Concentration Aura and Auto attack, once in a while throwing out a heal spell or Holy Shock here or there.
> 
> Priest Holy Spell are actually quiet abusive in old world so level up Holy doesn't hurt. I mean gods sake here's my priest Holy DPS/HEal tree..
> 
> ...



I dont know why you would even consider using holy as the spec to level as. Prot gets yo instant dungeon ques and you can steamroll right through stuff. Hell, if you gather up some tank gear you can tank as ret as you level and you'll have no problem holding aggro plus you dish out a absurd amount of AoE damage.

Ret in general blows right through stuff. Once you get the talent judgement of the wise your golden. Seal of Command the whole way through massacring everything standing in your way. Ive got near full 251/264 gear now and I just obliterate everything. I can dish out on average around 7k dps through heroics and raids Im 9.5k+ in 25 mans. Very potent class and easy to learn.

Holy is probably our most boring spec sadly. I dropped doing the healing thing mid yeah through burning crusade.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sedaiv: You know Disc is a healing spec, not dps right? Just cus you kinda referred to holy as having good damage for a healing spec, just less than disc or shadow. 

9 hard modes down now for us in ICC 25. just putricide, sindragosa and arthas left, but it might be a while before we get any of those.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 22, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> I dont know why you would even consider using holy as the spec to level as. Prot gets yo instant dungeon ques and you can steamroll right through stuff. Hell, if you gather up some tank gear you can tank as ret as you level and you'll have no problem holding aggro plus you dish out a absurd amount of AoE damage.
> 
> Ret in general blows right through stuff. Once you get the talent judgement of the wise your golden. Seal of Command the whole way through massacring everything standing in your way. Ive got near full 251/264 gear now and I just obliterate everything. I can dish out on average around 7k dps through heroics and raids Im 9.5k+ in 25 mans. Very potent class and easy to learn.
> 
> Holy is probably our most boring spec sadly. I dropped doing the healing thing mid yeah through burning crusade.



Anyone remember teh days of "WTB Healer" or "LF1M Need Healer." Holy is an awesome healing/leveling spec. Healers get into instances fast. How do I know? I'm Enhance main, RESTO OFF. 90% of the time I go into an instance as a healer. The only time I don't is when one person clicks that they're only specced to heal.

Tanking often offers more DPS than Heals. But also keep in mind, while you level as DPS spec tanking, you're missing out on some tank necessary talents/specs. 

Retribution Paladins are the second most powerful class & Spec in the game. With standing Unholy/Blood Death Knights. 

Healing is very boring. In 5 mans I heal 50% of the time, the other half I DPS. I know my rotation: Flame Shock, Lava Burst, Chain Lightning, Lightning Bolt x3, repeat from FS. 

Also keep in mind: He who specs Tank/Heals NEVER fails to find groups. That's the nice thing: Even if you only do Tank/Heals, you can do all 3 and NEVER fail to get into a group.



Petes12 said:


> Sedaiv: You know Disc is a healing spec, not dps right? Just cus you kinda referred to holy as having good damage for a healing spec, just less than disc or shadow.
> 
> 9 hard modes down now for us in ICC 25. just putricide, sindragosa and arthas left, but it might be a while before we get any of those.



Fully aware. I just rather have a Holy Priest VS Discipline Priest any day of the week. Discipline is a DPS/Heal class. I don't remember when they changed it from Discipline/Shadow for DPS to Discipline/Holy as heals, my guess around the time the Wrath Patch hit. 

Holy is still a fun spec to play and level as. I just hate clothies a lot.

But gratz on the bosses. I just downed the first 4 on R ICC 25 myself. GOt the Shadowvault Slayer's Cloak. That upped my crit & DPS a lot. Tomorrow I'll log out in Enhancement mode so you guys can check me out for my gear and not just my boobs. 

BWT FIFTY FREAKING FOUR BARON RIVENDARE KILLS NOT MOUNT! Twice the sword dropped, back when I was in my mid 50s to early 60s. But not one mount.


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2010)

never knew that disc was suppose to be a dps spec. was wondering why penance had some dmg.

i prefer my disc healing priest over holy. i just can't deal with the cast time that holy have compared to disc, even if its just so few mili seconds. 

and i can't deal with circle of healing, i'd prefer spamming shield/prayer of healing instead of circle any day.

as far as leveling goes.

i am prot pala or i am lvling one and compare it to my days as a prot warrior, prot pala is way overpowering.

i go around on my mount gather 8-10 mobs, spam consecrate and my other aoe skills i get and bam bam they are dead.

i don't lose any mana (consistent @80-90%, seal of wisdom, sanctuary, judgment that give mana) and just heal myself up again and start again.

as a warrior after 1 pull i had to sit down and eat food. it totally sucked balls. and it feels like its faster to solo as a tank in burning crusade/wotlk than to actually party

also i was doing like 40% of the dmg in vanilla when i was doing dungeons as tank


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 22, 2010)

Muk said:


> never knew that disc was suppose to be a dps spec. was wondering why penance had some dmg.
> 
> i prefer my disc healing priest over holy. i just can't deal with the cast time that holy have compared to disc, even if its just so few mili seconds.
> 
> ...



Discipline was DPS during Burning Crucade. Now it's apperently healing. I think it's both honestly. 

Circle of Healing is one of the best Priest AOE Heals. Better get use to it if you go Holy at any point.

Again: Paladins & Death Knights are the most over powered classes in the game. Blizzard favors them so much.

That's odd, normally in Pre-BC if you were a Paladin (Alliance), Shaman (Horde), Druid or Priest, you were instantly a healer. Save the 1 Fearl Druid for the +3% Crit buff they give for 40 mans. Also all Warriors were tanks reguardless. I remember the nice of saying you suck because you're not specced right was something like...

"Sure you can come along as a Fury Warrior/Enhancement Shaman. But you can only roll on tank/healer gear, and you get bottom priority because you're not specced right. Don't bother worrying about yoru 'main spec' because it doesn't mean anything as your tanking/healing abilities will be sub par."

Oh how i don't miss those days.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 22, 2010)

> Byakuya: You're actually really nicely geared. But I understand. Just don't give up and sell/DE everything. You got a perfect Jewelcutter. I'd work on my Blacksmithing some though.



ah I won't, I'm gonna use it to boost/gear up my priest instead. :]


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Retribution Paladins are the second most powerful class & Spec in the game. With standing Unholy/Blood Death Knights.


 Don't agree with that at all. There's loads of more powerful classes/specs in pvp, and pve ret dps is competitive but still lower than rogues, hunters, mages, fury warriors and feral druids. 



> Fully aware. I just rather have a Holy Priest VS Discipline Priest any day of the week. Discipline is a DPS/Heal class. I don't remember when they changed it from Discipline/Shadow for DPS to Discipline/Holy as heals, my guess around the time the Wrath Patch hit.


Well Disc priests are great for a lot of encounters. They're tank healers while holy priests are AoE healers, they're great combined with a holy paladin on the tank. And they can put shields up on the whole raid before a big AoE hit. Still, they're second choice to holy paladins for tank healing and that's mainly because blizzard needs to get rid of beacon of light (I'd like to see them turn it into an AoE heal). 

Anyway point is you shouldn't just write off a disc priest, they're a good addition to the raid.

Also they do awful dps, i doubt it's any better than holy's. Holy Fire can hit hard in pvp but i dont think they have any talents propping it up in disc.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 22, 2010)

I've seen PVP Ret Pallies just own Hunters, Rogues, Mages and Fury Warriors. Prot Warriors & Fearl Druid on the other hand are either better or equal. They stand a chance against said Ret Pallies. That's my observations from Wintergrasp & Alteric Valley.

I'm not writing them off as Raid Heals. I'm saying Holy Priest, Resto Druids & Shamen are far superior at raid healing. As I said, I haven't seen a lot of priests lately, don't know why they're rare on my server. Last time I saw the Discipline priest table and checked out hte talents, it was a DPS tree, pre patch 3.0.2


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2010)

hmm now that u mentioned it,

the disc priest did reduce in numbers now

there are still a few of them, but most seem to prefer holy spec.

i just can't deal with holy spec in general. i need my penance as my primary choice for big heals or save the day heal on single targets.

can't do that with circle and greater healing takes too long to cast.

if i want to raid heal, prayer of mending + prayer of healing does just the job fine. i may not have an instant aoe heal, but well dps can live a few extra seconds or try it at least.

and not being able to use shields in holy, or better said, the shields are pretty useless for holy, it's just annoying

in guild wars i loved playing a prot monk, the one that reduced all the damage on the tank. i guess i just can't get enough of that sort of spec.

wish that blizz would actually allow us to make such a class/spec

where the entire purpose of that class is to just reduce all the damage the tank/raid takes. not healing, just reduce damage

probably would open up a whole new aspect of raiding


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 22, 2010)

Kind of does exsists with buffs like Stonesking Totem.

BTW: New gear from ICC: My Enhancement mode is so kewl.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 23, 2010)

I have the Weakness Spectralizers at 78 now.

The only two things I can make that are a guaranteed skill-up are the Wormhole Generator and the goggles. Both of which have required mats that are difficult for me personally to obtain.

As for Jeeves, once I learn the schematic, I already have the 3 different repair bots, the cobalt bolts, someone's hooking me up (hopefully) with the 2 King's Amber, and I'm working on the Titansteel now (have 1, gonna smelt another once maintanence is over).


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 23, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I've seen PVP Ret Pallies just own Hunters, Rogues, Mages and Fury Warriors. Prot Warriors & Fearl Druid on the other hand are either better or equal. They stand a chance against said Ret Pallies. That's my observations from Wintergrasp & Alteric Valley.
> 
> I'm not writing them off as Raid Heals. I'm saying Holy Priest, Resto Druids & Shamen are far superior at raid healing. As I said, I haven't seen a lot of priests lately, don't know why they're rare on my server. Last time I saw the Discipline priest table and checked out hte talents, it was a DPS tree, pre patch 3.0.2


uh, BG damage is not a dps meter. And I never said those classes beat paladins in duels. 

anyway, disc priests are a bit rare in pve but they're not bad. they're just a little overshadowed by how stupidly overpowered beacon of light is imo.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 23, 2010)

oh wow

I had no idea disc priests loved pure SP gems this much =p

a rather stark contrast to Holy Priests, who seem to use quite a collection of different gems.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 24, 2010)

Depend on your class, you gem only one thing. I know I should do that with my shamans Enhancement gear. But I'm having so much fun with more HP & Crit. I got a near 42% to crit hit. My Maelstrom Weapons builds to five SO fast, specially when I Storm Strike.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 24, 2010)

Ya I made Jeeves after the patch hit was waiting on CD removal for Titansteel.

YUMYUM DW Frost buffs for DKs and Flame Shock is a fucking beast >_>


----------



## Draffut (Mar 24, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Depend on your class, you gem only one thing. I know I should do that with my shamans Enhancement gear. But I'm having so much fun with more HP & Crit. I got a near 42% to crit hit. My Maelstrom Weapons builds to five SO fast, specially when I Storm Strike.



I gem 3 different things on my lock.  

2 SP/Spirit gems for Metagem.
SP/Haste for Yellow sockets that I can get a set bonus out of.  (Other socket's are correct color)
SP for everything else.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Mar 24, 2010)

European servers went live this morning, so I logged in and...



About damn time. Hunters rejoice!


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 24, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke, if you're a destro lock you sohuld be gemming Spellpower otherwise haste.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2010)

I have noticed over the past couple of days while leveling my blood dps dk. Holy shit dk's are boss. So many oh shit buttons, so many ways to heal yourself. I dont even remember the last time that i had to eat. I remember back in 1.0, leveling a pally was a pain in the ass. I even remember in BC when i went ret for a little, i couldnt hit no where near what my 70 dk could. wtf is going on. My geared 70 pally couldnt even hit white damage for 800 crit....EVER, my 75 dk is critting white for 2.5k. WTF.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 24, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Cardboard Jewsuke, if you're a destro lock you sohuld be gemming Spellpower otherwise haste.



That's what I said.

Spellpower/Spirit in 2 blue sockets for my Metagem.

Spellpower/Haste for my yellow sockets that I can get the socket bonus from

Spellpower for everything else.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 24, 2010)

Blood DKs are ridiculous to the point where they can even solo some 80 heroics. The damage early on levels out around 80.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2010)

no, not 80 heroics.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 24, 2010)

Jotun said:


> Blood DKs are ridiculous to the point where they can even solo some 80 heroics. The damage early on levels out around 80.



Extremely highly geared Pallies probobly could also.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 24, 2010)

VH if anything =p


----------



## Jotun (Mar 25, 2010)

Animesing said:


> no, not 80 heroics.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3Y1Q6rWePA[/YOUTUBE]

I've tried my hand at it after reading some of that guy's posts. Doesn't require much gear, just alot of time and patience. Kiting and CDs play a big part usually. But ya Blood DKs are fun


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 25, 2010)

Animesing said:


> I have noticed over the past couple of days while leveling my blood dps dk. Holy shit dk's are boss. So many oh shit buttons, so many ways to heal yourself. I dont even remember the last time that i had to eat. I remember back in 1.0, leveling a pally was a pain in the ass. I even remember in BC when i went ret for a little, i couldnt hit no where near what my 70 dk could. wtf is going on. My geared 70 pally couldnt even hit white damage for 800 crit....EVER, my 75 dk is critting white for 2.5k. WTF.



I watched my friend play on his DK which had considerably lower gear then my paladin and he was dishing out hits equal to mine. When we would run heroics he would be on par with me on the dps. Of course in raids I obliterate him but in fights that last 20-40 seconds hes able to stay with me its ridiculous how high their burst is.

Seen a video on the wow forums where a DK solo'd the trash pulls in HFoS. Thats not exactly easy trash to solo compared to other instances. I "might" be able to do it if I specced funny mainly focusing on prot but outside of any other spec it would be impossible.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 25, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Seen a video on the wow forums where a DK solo'd the trash pulls in HFoS. Thats not exactly easy trash to solo compared to other instances. I "might" be able to do it if I specced funny mainly focusing on prot but outside of any other spec it would be impossible.



I just watched one solo H Pit of Saron.  Was pretty rediculous.  Reminded me of that Lock soloing Scholomance before it got nerfed.  but that took him like 5 hours and we can't do that shit anymore.


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Extremely highly geared Pallies probobly could also.



i know for a fact that if pala's would get some instant heals, they'd become ridiculous tanks

i still haven't finished lvling my lvl 62 pala yet but damn am i jealous of what palas can do

i have a 74 or so dk sitting somewhere in northred but i am too lazy to lvl the dk.

it just isn't as fun anymore somehow. maybe if i respec her to a blood specced tank it'd be fun 



Horrid Crow said:


> European servers went live this morning, so I  logged in and...
> 
> 
> 
> About damn time. Hunters rejoice!



i don't get the picture 

what's so special about it


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 25, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> That's what I said.
> 
> Spellpower/Spirit in 2 blue sockets for my Metagem.
> 
> ...



Getting the Gem bonus is over rated, UNLESS it's for a meta. I mean look at my Resot Gear. My T8 Pants have Green & Orange Gems, but everything else has +20 haste and my meta requires 1 of each. But still yeah.

Yeah Blood Death Knights are disgustingly good. As Enhancement, I can actually solo several bosses in Heroic LK Instances. As you said, lots of patience is required, and blow Heroism with Ghost Wolves helps too.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 25, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Getting the Gem bonus is over rated, UNLESS it's for a meta. I mean look at my Resot Gear. My T8 Pants have Green & Orange Gems, but everything else has +20 haste and my meta requires 1 of each. But still yeah.



+5 SP socket bonus basically equates to:

23 SP
or
17 SP, 10 Haste

SP is better than haste, but not twice as good.  So socketing orange over red is the better bet in this case.

Here's my setup for those interested:



I have one SP/Crit gem instead of SP/Haste, but I am not paying to change it right now


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2010)

Usually i also prefer going for the socket bonus. I don't see why I should completely give up it if I can spread out a few extra stats and still gain an almost similar bonus to what a pure gem would give.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 25, 2010)

/grumbles about servers being wonky after a patch. Now I'm hitting this issue where sometimes I get stuck at the load screen. Tonly thing I can do is force quit WoW and try to log on again with it working just fine. 



Muk said:


> Usually i also prefer going for the socket bonus. I don't see why I should completely give up it if I can spread out a few extra stats and still gain an almost similar bonus to what a pure gem would give.


I feel the same way about gems. I know I sometimes gem a little funny and people ask me why I'm not all str/arm pen gems (I'm a fury warrior). But I absolutely hate the idea of not taking advantage of the socket bonuses. Sometimes it means I socket for more stam. But sometimes that has saved my ass. In ICC I agro'ed Deathwhisper and got wacked but managed to stay alive and get healed to full with just 2 hp left. Huuuzzzzah.


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2010)

cry

failing at the weekly raid (military boss, nax 10) is frustrating me 

and its with a guild run too 

we have two 'new' tanks. well its more like i was always a pala healer and now is playing a dk tank and the other is a 'new' player who's playing tank for a while now

still hasn't gotten all of the tank tricks but still.

i didn't want to tank so i let them tank, gave them some advice but well still couldn't do it xD

they fail on the MC release and the taunt immediately after regaining MC control


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 25, 2010)

Muk said:


> Usually i also prefer going for the socket bonus. I don't see why I should completely give up it if I can spread out a few extra stats and still gain an almost similar bonus to what a pure gem would give.



That would depend. For example I much rather have +40 ATKPWR & +20 ATKPWR + +15 stam w/ +12 ATKPWR bonus than +40 ATKPWR x2 w/o bonus for my T9 Chest. Yeah I give up 8 ATKPWR but I get more stamina and since I do some PVP and I like to solo stuff and don't like dieing, I rather lose the little bit of attack for more life life.



Muk said:


> cry
> 
> failing at the weekly raid (military boss, nax 10) is frustrating me
> 
> ...



His name is Inspector Razuvious. yes you should cry n00b.

Doing a Undying run today. Cleared Abomination Wing, Death Knight Wing, Archnid Wing w/o a hit. Downed Noth w/o trouble but we managed to die on freaking Heigan. Last two times managed NOT to die on him but two people couldn't dance. =/ It doens't help one of our better Retadins had to leave. If he had stayed, I think we would have downed him and got the title since Sapph, Kel'Thuzad and Loathab aren't much difficulty now.



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> /grumbles about servers being wonky after a patch. Now I'm hitting this issue where sometimes I get stuck at the load screen. Tonly thing I can do is force quit WoW and try to log on again with it working just fine.
> 
> I feel the same way about gems. I know I sometimes gem a little funny and people ask me why I'm not all str/arm pen gems (I'm a fury warrior). But I absolutely hate the idea of not taking advantage of the socket bonuses. Sometimes it means I socket for more stam. But sometimes that has saved my ass. In ICC I agro'ed Deathwhisper and got wacked but managed to stay alive and get healed to full with just 2 hp left. Huuuzzzzah.



Warscrub. I'm a Scrubman, and I can tank the 10 & 25 man mobs in my enhance gear but the moment I get crit hitted by a boss I die right away.


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2010)

that reminds me, i was mining a few hours ago as my tank warrior in wg by the waterfall.

suddenly a dk attacked me. i think it was unholy dps or something.

he didn't have any pvp gear, and neither did it. but damn did i hurt him or what.

stunned him with shockwave, hit him for 4k on revenge, stunned him again with concussive blow, a crit on revenge around 7k, feared him, and finished with a shield slam 



hmm i am starting to like this whole revenge being upped on damage


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 25, 2010)

I think you're lieing. What skill causes fear that' used by warriors? I don't think there is any that warriors have that can cause fear. Stuns yes. Fears I doubt it.


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2010)

intimidating shout buddy 

learn your class


----------



## Jotun (Mar 26, 2010)

Usually don't gem for socket bonuses till you get to that point like reaching soft haste cap for resto shamans. Otherwise it's just a stat loss if you do the math since alot of stats have lower values compared to the main stat classes stack. Unless it's a biggy like 8 str or 12 stam etc


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 26, 2010)

Muk said:


> intimidating shout buddy
> 
> learn your class



I have 0% interest in classes that do not heal. Those classes would be Warscrubs (Warriors), Scrubters (Hunters), and Scrubgues (Rogues). I consider them worthless except for Warriors as I do prefer Wartanks over Death Tanks and Tankadins and Bear Tanks any given day. I'll tolerate a Bear Tank over Death Tank, and for AOE pulls Paladin over all. Too many scrubs play Death Knights. 

I don't think one can reach 1200 haste. I really don't. If I'm a tank, assuming I'm DEF Capped, I'd gem strictly for HP at that point. If I'm Plate DPS, after getting Expert & Hit Capped, I'd gem only STR. That's just me though. I mean I COULD always change some of my gems on my shaman for +20 Crit to be a dick and try to up it to 50%


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 26, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I think you're lieing. What skill causes fear that' used by warriors? I don't think there is any that warriors have that can cause fear. Stuns yes. Fears I doubt it.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 26, 2010)

Cower =/= Fear.

Anyone besides me hate Burning Crucade Daileys? Noone freaking taught me to do them back during Pre-Wrath. Now they just suck ass. I mean I hate doing Netherwing & Skettis Dailys. I'm only doing them as i want the mounts.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 26, 2010)

Jotun said:


> Usually don't gem for socket bonuses till you get to that point like reaching soft haste cap for resto shamans. Otherwise it's just a stat loss if you do the math since alot of stats have lower values compared to the main stat classes stack. Unless it's a biggy like 8 str or 12 stam etc



This is why i pointed out how I get twice as much haste as as Spellpower with certain socket setups.  While SP is slightly better than haste for Warlocks, it is not twice as good.

Though, I don't socket like this in every situation, the socket bonus from socketing Spirit/SP over plain SP isn't worth it unless the socket bonus is +8 spellpower or more for each Blue (and there are no yellows) which is pretty rare.

Really, you have to evaluate each socket bonus individually, sometimes it is worth socketing for the bonus, sometimes it isn't.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 26, 2010)

GOD DAMNIT! I hate the fucking Dailey BGs. 2nd worst idea yet, next to undefeatable Retadins pre-wrath x-pac, post wrath patch. 3 attempts before I finally got ONE one, and it was the one I hate. WSG. It's always tghe same exact fucking BG. NO CHANGE. I wish my Daily Heroics would always be HOR that's easy enough. 

I logged out in my DPS mode w/ DPS gear. Can someone tell me what my caps are for PVP? The fucking idiots at hte forums didn't say what they are and expect me to magically know.


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Cower =/= Fear.
> 
> Anyone besides me hate Burning Crucade Daileys? Noone freaking taught me to do them back during Pre-Wrath. Now they just suck ass. I mean I hate doing Netherwing & Skettis Dailys. I'm only doing them as i want the mounts.



it's got the fear emotion of them on top of the head 

anyways as far as gemming as a tank goes. i'd like to go all stamina, but i find that i prefer to actually get my soft caps on hit/expertise as a tank. i need them as war tank for aggro, otherwise i noticed dps pulling aggro off me during a fight.

it kinda sucks, especially on thunder cap now, since bliz was so smart and made it a 'ranged' attack with ranged hit cap. wtf kind of developer give an aoe attack for a melee class a fucking hit cap of a ranged class?


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 26, 2010)

Muk said:


> it's got the fear emotion of them on top of the head
> 
> anyways as far as gemming as a tank goes. i'd like to go all stamina, but i find that i prefer to actually get my soft caps on hit/expertise as a tank. i need them as war tank for aggro, otherwise i noticed dps pulling aggro off me during a fight.
> 
> it kinda sucks, especially on thunder cap now, since bliz was so smart and made it a 'ranged' attack with ranged hit cap. wtf kind of developer give an aoe attack for a melee class a fucking hit cap of a ranged class?



I'm checking out tanks from Ascent (Thrall), Might (Turalyon), Fusion (Turalyon), Ensidia (EU Tarren Mill) and other top guilds I know of. None of them gem or chant for reaching soft caps cept Defense. Then again tehy're all in atleast 264 gear. So I guess it's really situational and depends on yoru gear.

I mean i don't have a single enchantment or gem for +hit except for my stupid ring ebcasue there's not +Cirt + ATK gems. Otherwise I'm capped Expert & Hit wise. I wanna see how high I can get my Crit strike.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 27, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> This is why i pointed out how I get twice as much haste as as Spellpower with certain socket setups.  While SP is slightly better than haste for Warlocks, it is not twice as good.
> 
> Though, I don't socket like this in every situation, the socket bonus from socketing Spirit/SP over plain SP isn't worth it unless the socket bonus is +8 spellpower or more for each Blue (and there are no yellows) which is pretty rare.
> 
> Really, you have to evaluate each socket bonus individually, sometimes it is worth socketing for the bonus, sometimes it isn't.



Or you can be like my rogue and... APAPAPAPAPAPAPAP

He's my eng/daily/frost whore in 232 gear rocking the meters with 2-3 buttons.

But yeah, I've fucked up plenty of times with gems. Always feels like I'm doing home work or something when I'm gemming new gear.

2 healing festergut is awesome... makes my epeen hard

Edit: Holy shit epic win in the official forums, based on the icy touch threat buff. My favorite so far is this one


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Developer: You, flock of seagulls, you know why we're here? Why don't you tell my man Ghostcrawler where you're hiding your icy touches
> 
> Death Knight: It's over th...
> 
> ...






This one is win too


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Our boss mods can't repel icy touch of that magnitude!
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _________
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ./ Icy touch! \
> ...


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 27, 2010)

^ haha love the first one


----------



## Muk (Mar 27, 2010)

i don't get it

what they do with icy touch now?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 27, 2010)

Jotun said:


> Or you can be like my rogue and... APAPAPAPAPAPAPAP
> 
> He's my eng/daily/frost whore in 232 gear rocking the meters with 2-3 buttons.



A rogue and an arcane mage are the only 2 people in my guild who can regularly top me on DPS.  Rogue uses like 3 buttons, and mage uses like 2.

But then, i've seen Feral kitty rotation before, so i can't complain about my rotation to much



> 2 healing festergut is awesome... makes my epeen hard



in 25?


----------



## Jotun (Mar 27, 2010)

Muk said:


> i don't get it
> 
> what they do with icy touch now?



The threat multiplier in Frost Presence is like x7. Some people are just spamming IT with death runes up lol.

Nah not in 25. I know most people 2 heal 10 man, but I love it because it's just straight up chain heal spam off the boss target for me xD

Maybe if I had Trauma and Althor's Abacus


----------



## Draffut (Mar 27, 2010)

Jotun said:


> The threat multiplier in Frost Presence is like x7. Some people are just spamming IT with death runes up lol.
> 
> Nah not in 25. I know most people 2 heal 10 man, but I love it because it's just straight up chain heal spam off the boss target for me xD
> 
> Maybe if I had Trauma and Althor's Abacus



We usually 2 heal everything.  But that's becuase having more than that on any night besides tuesday is practically an act of god.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 28, 2010)

I hear ya yeah, we run Holy Pally/Shaman. He solo heals sarufang etc.

My buddy switches to Holy for 3 heals on Rotface though just for backup.

What do you guys roll for your 10man? Our set up usually looks like War/Pallyx3-4(1 of each spec)DK/Mage/Hunter/Lock/Shaman.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 28, 2010)

Jotun said:


> I hear ya yeah, we run Holy Pally/Shaman. He solo heals sarufang etc.
> 
> My buddy switches to Holy for 3 heals on Rotface though just for backup.
> 
> What do you guys roll for your 10man? Our set up usually looks like War/Pallyx3-4(1 of each spec)DK/Mage/Hunter/Lock/Shaman.



Well, we usualyl have enough tanks and DPS for 2 10 mans, so it's normally a mix of whoever gets in that week.

Main group I would say is:
Pally tank, Druid Tank
Druid Heal, Priest Heal
Warlock, Mage, Hunter, Pally, Rogue DPS

Guild Leader is a Resto Shaman, but she hasn't showed up for shit in like 5 weeks.


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 28, 2010)

Been busy with progress in ICC 

Our 10man setup changes every week. We used to run 3x 10mans, but recently we've kicked a tank so had to run two.

Normally its along the lines of...

2 Tanks: Warrior/DK
2 Healers: Shaman/Priest
4 Ranged DPS: Hunter/Mage/Druid/Shaman
2 Melee DPS: DK/Rogue

Been playing my lock recently, switched him to Demon spec, love the damage it does compared to Demo with crappy gear  People sigh when they see me join heroic HoR with only 4k gearscore and pvp gear, but love me after the first 2 bosses are dead and i'm doing 5k dps.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 28, 2010)

How you liking Frost Tank? I used to roll it, but I love timing Death Strikes on blood... I might switch to a Frost Acclimation spec for Sindragosa if I ever see her on the DK tank.

So I guess I have to farm NR gear for the first boss in AQ40. I've gotten Prophet ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to 20%, but got an unlucky aggro from a clone and the earthshocks ate me alive. Feeling discouraged I went and killed Hakkar. No mounts or any of the cool weapons from ZG.

fail


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 28, 2010)

When me and some other early raiders are on, my 10 mans look more like...

Tankadin & Death War Tank
Death Knight, Hunter, Mage, Warlock, Boomkin, Retadin
Resto Shaman (Me) & Disc/Holy Priest. ONce in a while we got a Resto DRuid insted of Retadin.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 28, 2010)

rofl Engineers blocking bank entrances and dal exits with the rocket clusters. also building stairways to heaven 

Saw the alliance get locked out on my server.


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 28, 2010)

Jotun said:


> How you liking Frost Tank? I used to roll it, but I love timing Death Strikes on blood... I might switch to a Frost Acclimation spec for Sindragosa if I ever see her on the DK tank.



Not too bad, i switched to frost tank from blood tank when i was paired with a warrior tank who wasn't brilliant at AoE agro (which, pretty much my spec is AoE tank). I don't have too much trouble with single target threat, the nice thing about Frost is the cooldowns for tanking festergut, i can keep around 40% damage reduction throughout the whole of his third inhale, kinda keeps me alive.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 28, 2010)

My guild is making slow progress in ICC10, slow, but still there is progress. They got to Prof. Putricide yesterday. And for once I actually raided with them instead of pugging around.  I'm generally bad at going to guild events since I don't like signing up since I'm paranoid about forgetting.


Jotun said:


> rofl Engineers blocking bank entrances and dal exits with the rocket clusters. also building stairways to heaven
> 
> Saw the alliance get locked out on my server.


Haha, oh wow, that is sheer evil brilliance. Someone in a pug I was in said they got walled up inside the bank thanks to rocket clusters. I had no idea what they were talking about but now I see.


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2010)

rofl with the engineer 

i got an engineer 

didn't think you could do that 

and i dun remember if i have those recepies


----------



## Jotun (Mar 29, 2010)

Lunar festival, but engs can sell them on the ah so you don't have to be an eng to screw over some people.

Edit: xD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIgADZc-oGY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2010)

i know they are from lunar fest, its just i don't remember if i got them for my engineer


----------



## Draffut (Mar 29, 2010)

Freaking Hilarious.  Though if anyone ever does this on my server, then i move towards this action resulting in a Permanent account and IP ban for the offender.

Reminds me of when people used to use the Baron's explosion debuff on pets in MC to murder the AH. (back when there was only one per side)


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 29, 2010)

I think you can still do that. Make sure you can QUICKLY down Baron Geddon, Hearth to Ogrimmar/Stormwind and hope to God you can take as many lowbies out as you can.

I prefer to think about the Zul Gurub Disease that really screwed up lowbies. I remember reading that apperently it was BAD. They decided they would make it so pets COULD NOT get infected because Hunter & Lock pets were causing everyone to die.

I remember during the 2008 Scourge Invasion Event, people in Shattrath were getting diseased badly so I hung out around the Aldor bank healing people, I even made 100G for doing a charitable duty. Ahhh the disease memories.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 29, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I think you can still do that. Make sure you can QUICKLY down Baron Geddon, Hearth to Ogrimmar/Stormwind and hope to God you can take as many lowbies out as you can.



They banned the guy who did it for like a month for "terrorism". Then patched it a few weeks later.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 29, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I have 0% interest in classes that do not heal. Those classes would be Warscrubs (Warriors), Scrubters (Hunters), and Scrubgues (Rogues). I consider them worthless except for Warriors as I do prefer Wartanks over Death Tanks and Tankadins and Bear Tanks any given day. I'll tolerate a Bear Tank over Death Tank, and for AOE pulls Paladin over all. Too many scrubs play Death Knights.
> 
> I don't think one can reach 1200 haste. I really don't. If I'm a tank, assuming I'm DEF Capped, I'd gem strictly for HP at that point. If I'm Plate DPS, after getting Expert & Hit Capped, I'd gem only STR. That's just me though. I mean I COULD always change some of my gems on my shaman for +20 Crit to be a dick and try to up it to 50%



haste is actually really good for enh, i think most raiding enh shaman gem for expertise and haste or hit. I don't play enh so i'm going off other people, but yeah. 1200 is probably not realistic, but 700 haste? sure.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 29, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I have 0% interest in classes that do not heal. Those classes would be Warscrubs (Warriors), Scrubters (Hunters), and Scrubgues (Rogues). I consider them worthless except for Warriors as I do prefer Wartanks over Death Tanks and Tankadins and Bear Tanks any given day. I'll tolerate a Bear Tank over Death Tank, and for AOE pulls Paladin over all. Too many scrubs play Death Knights.



Funniest thing about this is that Paladins are by far the most scrub friendly of all the tanks.



> I don't think one can reach 1200 haste. I really don't. If I'm a tank, assuming I'm DEF Capped, I'd gem strictly for HP at that point. If I'm Plate DPS, after getting Expert & Hit Capped, I'd gem only STR. That's just me though. I mean I COULD always change some of my gems on my shaman for +20 Crit to be a dick and try to up it to 50%



My lock used to have about 850 haste and a trinket that gave +512.

But all the haste was hurting my DPS more than helping.

I have much better gear now, and I am sure that if I focused it towards haste, I could easil get over 1k base.  1.2k is not impossible.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 30, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> haste is actually really good for enh, i think most raiding enh shaman gem for expertise and haste or hit. I don't play enh so i'm going off other people, but yeah. 1200 is probably not realistic, but 700 haste? sure.



Again, it's Player preference. I Prefer attack power over Haste due to Windfury being better with slower weapons. We only gem for Expertise until we got 149 (+9 from talents so 140) and we get most our hit from our gear. I only got ONE +Hit gem so I can get Expertise in my ring to bring me a little above cap. I rather not enchant for +Expertise. But I do what I gotta do. Apperently haste cap is +1200 and I have no idea how one does it.



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Funniest thing about this is that Paladins are by far the most scrub friendly of all the tanks.
> 
> My lock used to have about 850 haste and a trinket that gave +512.
> 
> ...



I know. For some reason I always pug good Paladins. But I'll get jack shit for the rest of my raid as I seem to only attact the worst of the worst, especailly people who've never raided before.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 30, 2010)

Downed Dreamwalker for the first time yesterday.  I am SO bad at running away for the Blood Princes. My friendly fire was off the charts. But for the fight I was the worse at I managed to win a lovely drop. Hello there !


----------



## Muk (Mar 30, 2010)

hmm hope tomorrow will be a good raid

haven't raided icc in a while.

if i remember properly black magic proc something like 200 haste or something.

i got on my shadow priest about 700 haste unproc. on proc i usually competing with other dps.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Mar 30, 2010)

God damn Sindragoas is a bitch. I ran pugs, cleared all the way to Sindra, and Phase 3 just fucks us up.

Any suggestions?

@Jewsuke: I myself am a pally tank, and I usually MT my guild and clear most of ICC(except Sindra), please explain to me HOW Pallies are the most nub tanks.

Also: DW Frost Forever, 2HUnholy never


----------



## Draffut (Mar 30, 2010)

Karn of Zeon said:


> @Jewsuke: I myself am a pally tank, and I usually MT my guild and clear most of ICC(except Sindra), please explain to me HOW Pallies are the most nub tanks.



I said nub friendly, as they are by far the easiest to tank with correctly.  I am not saying everyone who uses a pally tank is a nub (our guild's tanks are all pallies and one bear)


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 30, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I said nub friendly, as they are by far the easiest to tank with correctly.  I am not saying everyone who uses a pally tank is a nub (our guild's tanks are all pallies and one bear)



This is true. Paladins are the most forgiving when it comes to playing incorrectly compared to other tank classes.

Death Knights are probably the most unforgiving since they get hit like trucks and lose aggro a lot of time when played improperly.

Bears are the easiest to gear for an idiot though since all you really do is stack stamina and wear leather dps gear.


----------



## Muk (Mar 30, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> This is true. Paladins are the most forgiving when it comes to playing incorrectly compared to other tank classes.
> 
> Death Knights are probably the most unforgiving since they get hit like trucks and lose aggro a lot of time when played improperly.
> 
> Bears are the easiest to gear for an idiot though since all you really do is stack stamina and wear leather dps gear.



i noticed that if i play like my warrior on my pala tank i usually do far better on my pala tank

its kinda pissing me off that pala are so 'easy' to tank as.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 31, 2010)

Karn of Zeon said:


> God damn Sindragoas is a bitch. I ran pugs, cleared all the way to Sindra, and Phase 3 just fucks us up.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...



DW Frost <3. It's like playing an easy version of enhance >.>

So ya finally solod Prophet Sera or w/e first boss in AQ40 on the dk. Didn't have any NR gear so I had to run a hybrid blood/frost spec for the magic resistance talents and the parry/magic deflection.

I think I spent 300-400 gold on respecs and repairs all together, but so worth it. Cleared up to Twins with my buddy, gonna save the lockout for a pug shoutout later this week.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 31, 2010)

Her name is The Prophet Skeram.

I can solo her on my Shaman if I'm not stupid. I much rather not though. I'd like to do it with 6 people some time, two Def capped Melee Tank, Two Caster Tanks (I.E. mage Tanks, Lock Tanks, or Boomkin Tanks) and two healers, with myself being one so I can six man AQ40.

Ideally I'd like to have 2 Frost Death Knights, 2 Frost Mages and 2 Shaman Healers so we can down Vicidious or w/e his name is. You gotta freeze him to beat him.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 31, 2010)

Karn of Zeon said:


> @Jewsuke: I myself am a pally tank, and I usually MT my guild and clear most of ICC(except Sindra), please explain to me HOW Pallies are the most nub tanks.


They're the easiest to AoE tank with because they have so much AoE threat from so many moves. Really, feral druids are extremely simple to tank with, with very few buttons. But they have less AoE threat and so you switch to targets getting hit to maintain threat on them. That's basically it, paladins don't have to pay as much attention to multiple targets as other classes.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 31, 2010)

Only 35 shards left before i  get my Shadowmourne 
About druids,swipes is soo damn hard to spam while you have 100k hp....
Yeah, prot paladins using SOC are either bad or lazy.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 1, 2010)

Finally got Festergut (25 man) down.  First week in over a month we've had enough people show up for our second night in 25 man.

That 10% damage buff is nice though, got me up to 9.5k on most attempts.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 1, 2010)

Well my Video Card got fried. Gotta get a new one, that'll cost me =/

Druids and Warriors are DECENT AOE pull tanks AT BEST. During BC it was about CC now it's about AOE threat, in Vanillia it was about having 4-5 Warriors tank everything. Remember in Vanillia, if you had a heal button (I.E. Pallies, Shammies, Druids, Priests) you were a healer and save ONE Fearl Druid for +3% crit buff, and all Warriors were Tanks. I'm glad those days are over, but I much rather have bat shit CC pulls that bat shit AOE pulls any day.

Personally, Warriors are the easiest tanks to play IMO. I haven't leveled one in 4 years though, so I don't remember.

I have a 20 Resto Druid at her level I can tank most instances as long as I got non-scrubs as my parties and teh healer is decent since I lack some tanking abilities

Death Knights are also fun. But like someone said, we gotta work twice as hard to hold AOE threat. I mean I wish people would click me and hit F once in a while to see who I'm focusing on. Odds are, I'm going kill Casters first, so I'll Death Grip them, and only target Melee so I can get a disease or two on them before I use Pestilence and go back onto the caster. Also if a Death Knight is NOT in Frost Prescence when tanking, they're EPIC FAIL tanks.

Paladins are boring for me to level so I don't know about playing as them. But my Tankadin/Retadin friend tells me it's easy enough. I know during BC Tankadins were always prefered VS Warriors. I know my Kara raiding group was...

War Tank (He actually KNEW how to play his class correctly) & Fearl Tank
Hunter, Warlock, Mage, Druid (Boom or Fearl dont' remember), and Priest DPS
Shaman (me), Treefolk & Healadin.

My 10 Man Nax with teh guild I'd frequently PUG was...

Tankadin & Tanknight
Boomkin, Suicide Shaman (me), Hunter, Lock, Rogue
Holy Priest, Resto Shaman, Treefolk

Suicide Shaman is a Enhancement if you didn't know. This was before they upped our health, Enhancement Shamen were the one class pretty much garanteed to die 80% of the time if not played right. I've always been a lucky shaman, where most shamen are crit hitted 99% of the time, I'm crit hitted 80% of the time and every so often I would tank trash mobs, I'd need more heals but I'd hold aggro fine.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 1, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Well my Video Card got fried. Gotta get a new one, that'll cost me =/
> 
> Druids and Warriors are DECENT AOE pull tanks AT BEST. During BC it was about CC now it's about AOE threat, in Vanillia it was about having 4-5 Warriors tank everything. Remember in Vanillia, if you had a heal button (I.E. Pallies, Shammies, Druids, Priests) you were a healer and save ONE Fearl Druid for +3% crit buff, and all Warriors were Tanks. I'm glad those days are over, but I much rather have bat shit CC pulls that bat shit AOE pulls any day.
> 
> ...



I personally like the mix of CC and AoE. Being dependent on either in order to progress through the instance is annoying. Plus trash is trash. I personally would like to see more trap like events or something like the 3rd boss in UP where you fight waves of trash instead of marking, waiting, explanation, then go while the NPCs just idly stood there.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 1, 2010)

While i wait for my account to be recovered and reactivated.. (got hacked, and i have no clue how they pulled it off. Didnt repsond to the obviously phishing in-game messages or web addy's, didnt open any unknown emails and i always have my AV running and up to date.. grr) thought id link you guys to bliz's april fool's joke


----------



## Fenix (Apr 1, 2010)

Account been dead since February 

The sheer number of console games have kept me away....

Now the urge is coming back to resub.....

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Draffut (Apr 1, 2010)

> Personally, Warriors are the easiest tanks to play IMO. I haven't leveled one in 4 years though, so I don't remember.



4 years ago, Warriors were the only tanks, so this statement seasm entirely baseless.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 1, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> 4 years ago, Warriors were the only tanks, so this statement seasm entirely baseless.



xD

Getting Attuned to 2man BWL. Gonna use SS and my shamans ankh for the 2nd fight, apparently it helps alot.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 2, 2010)

Jotun said:


> xD
> 
> Getting Attuned to 2man BWL. Gonna use SS and my shamans ankh for the 2nd fight, apparently it helps alot.



You don't NEED attunement. But it sure helps so you don't gotta run through Blackrock Depths (Molten Core) and Upper Blackrock Spire (Blackwing Lair).


----------



## Jotun (Apr 3, 2010)

Burned Vael with Ret Pally soulstoned and I went on my rogue as Mut. Jesus christ I forgot how annoying the suppression room is. Stuck on Firemaw now, but I made my ony cloak so that should help 

Edit: Cleared the rest of BWL duo. Friend went Holy for the rest of the dragons and Chromofaggot. We got the shitty stun breath this lockout. Nefarian was super easy, prolly have my buddy go ret for him next time.

The Asskhandi sword didn't drop :/ Here's some ss


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 4, 2010)

someone kited an unkillable overlord mok'morokk to orgrimmar.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 4, 2010)

rofl are you on Mal Ganis? and holy shit cali just had a pretty decent sized earth quake


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 4, 2010)

nah defias brotherhood 

do you live in cali?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 4, 2010)

ah, yeah in chula vista. Well shit I guess since I'm awake now, I'll organize my gbank >_>


----------



## Crowe (Apr 5, 2010)

It's impossible to get back into WoW once you taken a long break if you don't have close friends playing. So many new things discourages me. All the new instances, all the new raids, spells, scrolls etc. I want something to waste time on now that I have time T__T


----------



## Shizune (Apr 5, 2010)

Wrath of the Lich King is terrible. Waiting until Cataclysm to get back into retail. In the mean time, I'm rocking some private servers.

Anywho, I came here to say that a mod and I are working on a Warcraft 3 tier list. Bleach, Naruto and One Piece all have their own versions of this (the Colosseum for Naruto and the Davy Back Fight for One Piece) so check them out if you want an example. It's going to be completely based off of Warcraft 3, since using WoW content would be kind of difficult. We're hoping to get it a tournament going eventually.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 5, 2010)

Byakuya said:


> nah defias brotherhood



<3



pek said:


> It's impossible to get back into WoW once you taken a long break if you don't have close friends playing. So many new things discourages me. All the new instances, all the new raids, spells, scrolls etc. I want something to waste time on now that I have time T__T



                  <3


----------



## Draffut (Apr 5, 2010)

Shizazzle said:


> Wrath of the Lich King is terrible. Waiting until Cataclysm to get back into retail. In the mean time, I'm rocking some private servers.



What is terrible about WotLK that is going to be fixed in Cataclysm, and wasn't a problem before WotLK?


----------



## Shizune (Apr 5, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> What is terrible about WotLK that is going to be fixed in Cataclysm, and wasn't a problem before WotLK?



Hell if I know. All I can tell you is I loved Vanilla raid content, loved Burning Crusade raid content, and WotLK raid content makes me run for a barf bag.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 5, 2010)

Shizazzle said:


> Hell if I know. All I can tell you is I loved Vanilla raid content, loved Burning Crusade raid content, and WotLK raid content makes me run for a barf bag.



Just sounds like some sort of old schoolism bias that has no real reason behind it.  If you think MC (Vanilla Raid content) was superior to any WotLK raid, you are either crazy, or only enjoy tank/spank fights.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 5, 2010)

Well I like WotLK alot, but I've been waiting for Old World rehash for awhile now.

I think it's generally the new class combos + the new races and all the small stuff like guild levels. What's being fixed in Cata is the talent trees though and the stats. I am really digging the way they are setting up mastery and allowing for way more leeway on talent point usage. The unification of spirit/mp5 and spirit-hit talents for ele/balance is also awesome.

Problems I can see with the xpac are the new secondary profession, removal of defense (which will just let more baddies tank) and the tier scaling with combat ratings. I don't see how they are going to make new tiers of gear attractive if it's easier to just keep older gear for scaling reasons. Unless I am missing some huge point about how they want combat ratings to increase for new bosses to level out dps.

Oh and going OOM isn't fun as a healer, yet I keep seeing blue posts talking about how they want to go back to that basically >_>


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2010)

Jotun said:


> Well I like WotLK alot, but I've been waiting for Old World rehash for awhile now.
> 
> I think it's generally the new class combos + the new races and all the small stuff like guild levels. What's being fixed in Cata is the talent trees though and the stats. I am really digging the way they are setting up mastery and allowing for way more leeway on talent point usage. The unification of spirit/mp5 and spirit-hit talents for ele/balance is also awesome.
> 
> ...



They want to make it so you can't just spam your biggest heal for the entire fight and never worry about anything. They'll more than likely be adding new spells, etc. and want healers to actually make decisions on using a costly big heal over a weaker more efficient heal, depending on the situation, or that's their idea. As it stands now , I don't worry about my mana on my Druid, pretty much ever.

But yea, the removal of ArP on gear and the addition of Mastery is making me very happy as a Retadin.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 5, 2010)

Healing will always come down to fastest/effective heal unless they change the amount of incoming damage. They brought it upon themselves when they removed downranking.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 6, 2010)

Attunement rocked. They really helped tell who was a scrub and who wasn't. I was working on my Black Temple & Tempest Keep Attunement before the wrath patch. My guild sucked and I was trying to get better geared to join a T5 raiding guild. I got my SSC Attunement and Karazhan Attunement easy, I just wish I could have completed my Tempest Keep (Hand of Ad'al I believe) and Black Temple (Champion of the Naaru I thinks) before they removed those quests =/.

Also Molten Core sucked, the only reason I got 17 and growing Ragnaros kills is because I'm trying for Exhalted with the Hydraxian Waterlords, I just need my T1 shoulders and I already got my Sulfuras, Hand of Ragnaros. Blackwing Lair WAS nice when you needed to have people with a special item to prevent a sucky attack, but it was a pain in the ass like REAL bad. 

The only good 40 man raid was Naxxramas, MAYBE Temple of Ahn'Qiraj. That was tolerable at best. I just hate how Blizzard is making it easy for baddies to get better gear easier and easier without having to do any work. I remember busting my ass for my Tier Five & Tier Four. Now baddies can just farm Heroics for a week solid and have gear between 232 & 245 and be ready for R ICC & TOC/TOGC without knowing how to play their class. FUck you blizzard.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 6, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Blackwing Lair WAS nice when you needed to have people with a special item to prevent a sucky attack, but it was a pain in the ass like REAL bad.



Most of the BWL bosses were unique and fun (save the drakes) compared to MC.  Vael and his 1 hour timer will always be memorable to me.



> The only good 40 man raid was Naxxramas, MAYBE Temple of Ahn'Qiraj. That was tolerable at best. I just hate how Blizzard is making it easy for baddies to get better gear easier and easier without having to do any work. I remember busting my ass for my Tier Five & Tier Four. Now baddies can just farm Heroics for a week solid and have gear between 232 & 245 and be ready for R ICC & TOC/TOGC without knowing how to play their class. FUck you blizzard.



Only problem with AQ40 was the size.  a wipe basically ment 15-20 minutes run time back to the later bosses.  But the fights were good.  Twin Emps is my favorite fight to date.  Never got to see 40naxx though, as military switched my schedule around before it was released.

And you forgot Ony, which was an entertaining fight.

And then all the world bosses, like griefing on Kazzak.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 6, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Most of the BWL bosses were unique and fun (save the drakes) compared to MC.  Vael and his 1 hour timer will always be memorable to me.
> 
> Only problem with AQ40 was the size.  a wipe basically ment 15-20 minutes run time back to the later bosses.  But the fights were good.  Twin Emps is my favorite fight to date.  Never got to see 40naxx though, as military switched my schedule around before it was released.
> 
> ...



Well Razorgore the Untamed was remade in the form of Magtheridon, kinda. I mean isntead of you controlling Mag, you gotta click his cubes within 5 seconds (one time) to stop his shitty AOE attack. 

But yeah I did love Vaelastrasz the Corrupt was a unique fight. I mean I like how they updated it for Death Knights (500 MP5, 60 Rage P5, 60 Energy P5, 60 Runic Power P5) but Broodlord SUCKED and you know it. 

The Twin Emperors STILL wipe raids. It's so god damn hard to find a decent Warlock, Mage or Boomkin tank. I mean Death Knights USE TO be able to hold aggro on Vek'lor like no tomorrow. Now they can barely hold aggro on Vek'nilash let aloen Vek'lor. 

Naxx 40 was the shit. I still call it Death Knight Wing (Military Quarter) and Abomination Wing (Construct Wing), people are like "WTF? What are you talking about?" Don't get me wrong, at 70 you still needed atleast 30 T4+ equiped 70s to HOPE to clear it. I remember when Ascent member & founding member Rotsuj was finishing his staff, they let people join in on them for fun as long as you were attuned.


----------



## Muk (Apr 6, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> They want to make it so you can't just spam your biggest heal for the entire fight and never worry about anything. They'll more than likely be adding new spells, etc. and want healers to actually make decisions on using a costly big heal over a weaker more efficient heal, depending on the situation, or that's their idea. As it stands now , I don't worry about my mana on my Druid, pretty much ever.
> 
> But yea, the removal of ArP on gear and the addition of Mastery is making me very happy as a Retadin.



am i the only one worrying about mana then? 

i must be doing something wrong on my disc priest.

On deathwhisper i always run out of mana for some reason or another.

all the other fights are fine, but deathwhisper drains my mana so bad, it isn't funny.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I just hate how Blizzard is making it easy for baddies to get better gear easier and easier without having to do any work. I remember busting my ass for my Tier Five & Tier Four. Now baddies can just farm Heroics for a week solid and have gear between 232 & 245 and be ready for R ICC & TOC/TOGC without knowing how to play their class. FUck you blizzard.



...

Anyway you guys see the dispel and rage changes? those look pretty interesting.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 6, 2010)

Appearently are incoming in a couple of days. Gotta love Kotaku. ;3 I laughed at the delay for pally information, here's wondering just how much they are planning to change that class.



pek said:


> It's impossible to get back into WoW once you taken a long break if you don't have close friends playing. So many new things discourages me. All the new instances, all the new raids, spells, scrolls etc. I want something to waste time on now that I have time T__T


Get new friends better nub. Or being on American servers better...nub.  /always friendly online as you can tell.


Petes12 said:


> ...
> 
> Anyway you guys see the dispel and rage changes? those look pretty interesting.


Didn't hear about the rage normalization. It sounds like they are at least making it easier to level, not so sure about how the normalization is going to work for later levels though. I like that I really don't have to pay much attention to rage at my current level with the gear I have. I do have to say that I have always liked haste so seeing that actually having some sort of benefit when it comes to rage is nice. The change to shouts are nice.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 6, 2010)

another bombshell is that blood death knights will be for tanking only, and will be the only tanking tree for the class.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 7, 2010)

PROOF! Blizzard hates Shamen. Stall our advances and increase our weaknesses. JUST DELETE THE CLASS AND GIVE US DRUIDS GOD DAMNIT! BTW check it out, Shaman tanking ICC, here's Marrowgar I'll add more as I find 'em.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 7, 2010)

I love the DK change to be honest, with the removal of passive damage talents, there is going to be a lot of room for tanking CDs from other trees. I hope they rework the presences too. I just copy pasta what I posted on mmochamp


> Things I would like to see for Blood tanks in Cata
> 
> *Heart Strike going back to 100% cleave
> *ImpBP reworked or BP changed to the tanking presence. Frost presence could be turned into something where you gain RP faster/more haste. The new BP would have the damage/threat/armor from old FP and ImpBP would increase healing done to you in BP.
> ...



But yeah doing BWL was awesome, I've been extending our AQ lockout because I think we can 3man Twins if we wanted to. This week we are going to try my Shaman as resto and my buddys paladin as prot for most of the fights in BWL. The first boss with the MC mechanic I had issues gathering everything up on my blood dk, but it should be different with consecrate or w/e.

I'm staying up till the shaman class preview is posted :3

Edit: Yeah if you want more vids just hit up Sharicasmi's channel in youtube. He has tons of vids.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 7, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> PROOF! Blizzard hates Shamen. Stall our advances and increase our weaknesses. JUST DELETE THE CLASS AND GIVE US DRUIDS GOD DAMNIT! BTW check it out, Shaman tanking ICC, here's Marrowgar I'll add more as I find 'em.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 7, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> PROOF! Blizzard hates Shamen. Stall our advances and increase our weaknesses. JUST DELETE THE CLASS AND GIVE US DRUIDS GOD DAMNIT! BTW check it out, Shaman tanking ICC, here's Marrowgar I'll add more as I find 'em.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 7, 2010)

rofl trolling blue posts and I found this gem in the eu forums



I know it's the eu forums ..... but this right here just made me die



> Hello, probobly ppl will burn me for this but you can all **** .
> 
> First question: *are you even play wow*? Or you just judge things how they look on forum? If you not play then you really should give your job to some1 who know whats going on in wow.



H Marrowgar isn't so fun at first.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> PROOF! Blizzard hates Shamen.



Shaman* !


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 7, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> ... so wait, Shaman are so powerful that they can tank the hardest instance out there without having plate or being a Druid, or even having a tankign tree.  They have awesome DPS.  They have pretty good healing ability.  They have the best set of raid buffs of any class (save maybe Kings).  Including awesome damage ones that noone else has like Heroism and Wrath of Air Totem.
> 
> How is that hating them?  Are they despised unless they are the absulute best in every roll for absolutly no reason? (Like Pallies almost are atm)
> 
> I run like 10-15 yards away, otherwise you are most likely going to take a Coldflame to the face.  Though having no aggro reset makes nuking during Bonestorm so easy.



First: People run from Marrowgar to avoid his cold flames. Don't be stupid, that crap is still extremely difficult to heal through.

Our tanking tree/Tanking spec looks something like this...



We're not duel wielding tanks like Death Knights or Two Handers like Death Knights and Druids. We're 1H & Shielders like Paladins & Warriors.

Try reading what MMO said Blizzard is thinking about doing to shamen. Rogues are everyones worst enemy when they're played right as in Stun Lock. Shamen cannot break stun lock unless it's popping a trinket unlike Death Knights who have Lichborn or Druids who can just shapeshift. Read  to see them hating us and making it harder for us to be GOOD healers. This will make us sub par healers. We NEED the ability to rid people of Poisons & Diseases in PVP. If I cannot get rid of them for PVP, then I'm pretty much more useless than before.

Peter12: I will GLADLY go into that debate again :-D I have no better use of time, thus: Sham*E*n.

BTW Here the Shaman Tanks Lady Deathwhisper, something that evey I can do myself as long as I get heals.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 7, 2010)

You'll have to take it up with every dictionary in the world. 

Also, Shaman preview!


----------



## hellohi (Apr 7, 2010)

Been an avid Runescape/Xbox Live player for years and just bought WoW yesterday.

I'm a blood elf priest, what attributes should I raise to bring out the best of his ability?

At level 10 I can raise attributes right?

Excuse me if this is the wrong section to post this.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 7, 2010)

spell power, int, spirit. crit for dps too.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 7, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> You'll have to take it up with every dictionary in the world.
> 
> Also, Shaman preview!



I'm sure you already know I do want to fight all the dictionaries of the word. It's Honor Points, not Honour Points, it's also Shamen and not Shamans. =D 

Also while Like that Wratch of Totem change, I just wonder if it'll still do the +3% crit bonus.

Good to see them hating on Shaman versitility for PVP. Also good to see they plan on upping the time of Lava Lash. That's always bad. I mean unless they give us more melee talents either through our tree (doubt) they better give us more melee spells in general.

Good to see we'll have a Nature's Swiftness spell for Elemental & Enhancement. 

Spirit Link will probably be broken. But it should be fun nonetheless. Also interesting to see they want us to now stack Haste. Fuck that, I'll stack Agility before I stack Haste. I think my current Enhnace gear rocking DPS charges at 42-43% unbuffed rocks, along with my ~4.2K Attack power. I just never thought stacking Haste for Enhance is a good idea. I mean we're trying to get Windfury to proc right? I rather not waste time with white swings when I got a good rotation that's something like...

1.) Stormstrike, 
2.) Lava Lash, 
3.) Fire Shock, 
4.) Fire Nova, 
5.) Lava Burst, 
6.) Lighting Bolt, 
7.) Stormstrike, 
8.) Lava Lash, 
9.) Earth Shock, 
10.) Refresh Lightning Shield, 
11.) Refresh Fire Totem
12.) Lighting Bolt, 
13.) start at step one.

Hellohi: Actually as you're still starting out: get as much Intellegence as you can. Don't worry so much power MP5/Spirit, Spellpower, and Crit until you're 80.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 7, 2010)

FUCK YEAH SHAMAN SHIT IS BEAST. Primal Strike is so nice for low lvl enhc...
My favorites from the panel? Everything except for the announcement of Greater Healing Wave. Healing Rain, Unleash Weapon (which for resto resembles druids swiftmend) and Spiritwalkers grace are awesome. Think back to Firefighter hard mode, it would make shamans less sucky in that encounter. Deep healing mastery favors slower spells imo, the longer the cast the more damage people will take. More Chain heal spam <3

Elemental got some crazy buffs too, Earthquake, Lightning overload becoming Elemental overload and thus working as the mastery passive. Then the SP buff across all fire totems. They didn't really touch on enhance other than adding a longer cd to LL.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 7, 2010)

Unleash Weapon is clearly going to be a nice spell as Enhancement. But yeah most of the information is more relevant to ele and resto. 

the warlock preview was posted too


----------



## Jotun (Apr 7, 2010)

I thought the mastery could have been a little more interesting for warlocks, but then again I have never played one.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 7, 2010)

Jotun said:


> I thought the mastery could have been a little more interesting for warlocks, but then again I have never played one.



Could be more interesting, but it definatly isn't bad.  Destro locks thrive off their crit damage, so I am happy with it.

And I am not sure how excited I am for the new Soulshard system.  Makign them more versitile and useful is good, but having them just be like a counter thing you can only use 3 times a fight with no real utility is wierd and foreign to me.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 7, 2010)

It's gonna change things for sure, I am curious as to how they are going to go about CDs/regeneration of shards. Are they going to balance shards around burst spam/5mins/10mins what about arena? I'll prolly end up making a worgen lock on my ally server to mess around with it. 



> Could be more interesting, but it definatly isn't bad. Destro locks thrive off their crit damage, so I am happy with it.



Well thats cool, the thing that bothered me about the enhc mastery was the nature damage. I'd much rather have some type of extra windfury proc or extra flurry. I think there is still much to be seen from enhance tho.

Edit: Priest shit is up. Two words...

Life Grip

friend


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I'm sure you already know I do want to fight all the dictionaries of the word. It's Honor Points, not Honour Points, it's also Shamen and not Shamans. =D



If this isn't ignorance, I don't know what is.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 8, 2010)

Life grip is such a waste but PW:Barrier is sick, i think for disc priests.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2010)

I can't wait to see what Druids and Paladins are getting.


----------



## Muk (Apr 8, 2010)

what's a good strategy for the dreamwalker fight 10m?

we tried it with 2 tanks and with 1 tank.

it seems we had a more solid aggro holding with 2 tanks than with 1 and we had 4 healers during both attempts.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 8, 2010)

OOoOooOoOOO, warrior information came out. :3


That inner rage thing sounds pretty neat. I can see why they wanted to nerf having a bunch of built up rage at high levels since they added something like that. Gushing Wound will have nice pvp applications, especially against those pesky rogues. Heroic Leap sounds like it could be fun too. It is strange to see that they want to make duo one-handed weapon fury viable alongside titan's grip.



SuperNovaLogia said:


> Life grip is such a waste but PW:Barrier is sick, i think for disc priests.


I was oggling at that PW:B thing as well. The only other 80 I have right now is a little disc priest and I do love the whole bubble thing. I'm curious about the disc healing buff as well.


Jotun said:


> I thought the mastery could have been a little more interesting for warlocks, but then again I have never played one.


I thought some of the mastery bonuses were a little dull, but other things sure looked super cool.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2010)

Heh. Amusing how my three fave classes (Druid, Hunter and Mage) are all on the same day.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 8, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> If this isn't ignorance, I don't know what is.



If you cannot tell that comment was obviously sarcasm, you EPIC FUCKING FAIL at life dude. GTFO of this topic before you suffer a migraine.

So I got my new hard drive, I got Vanilla & BC installed but WOTLK won't install. It keeps fucking asking me for a CD. I hate blizzard and their EPIC incomeptience.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 8, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> If you cannot tell that comment was obviously sarcasm, you EPIC FUCKING FAIL at life dude. GTFO of this topic before you suffer a migraine.
> 
> So I got my new hard drive, I got Vanilla & BC installed but WOTLK won't install. It keeps fucking asking me for a CD. I hate blizzard and their EPIC incomeptience.



Copy and paste the game from your old computer to your new one if you can. I leave a up to date copy of the game on one of my external HDs.

You can take hours of patching and installation and do it in 20 minutes with all your old settings and add ons combined.


----------



## Fenix (Apr 8, 2010)

Paladins better get something fun.

I'm not entirely sure I am happy with the warrior changes, especially the rage normalization.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 8, 2010)

DK shits out, we got something that inflicts both diseases at once, a PvP strike that negates incoming heals and a spell copy ability that works like spell reflect without actually reflecting the spell. Blood tanks get an absorb from their mastery every time they heal themselves. Pretty happy with the preview, but I don't quite understand how they are changing runes.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 9, 2010)

wow, the rogue stuff looks pretty good. especially smoke bomb, that's amazing. imagine your healer is getting attacked in arenas or BGs, you just toss that on them and they cant be targeted anymore. 



Jotun said:


> DK shits out, we got something that inflicts both diseases at once, a PvP strike that negates incoming heals and a spell copy ability that works like spell reflect without actually reflecting the spell. Blood tanks get an absorb from their mastery every time they heal themselves. Pretty happy with the preview, but I don't quite understand how they are changing runes.



Basically sounds like if you were to use each rune as it came off cd you'd only get 1 of each every 10 seconds, instead of 2. however, you could wait to use a rune attack and it won't be a waste. So there will probably be a lot more emphasis on using runic power abilities in between rune abilities, instead of using up all your runes then dumping runic power.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> If you cannot tell that comment was obviously sarcasm, you EPIC FUCKING FAIL at life dude. GTFO of this topic before you suffer a migraine.
> 
> So I got my new hard drive, I got Vanilla & BC installed but WOTLK won't install. It keeps fucking asking me for a CD. I hate blizzard and their EPIC *incomeptience*.



Irony.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 9, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> wow, the rogue stuff looks pretty good. especially smoke bomb, that's amazing. imagine your healer is getting attacked in arenas or BGs, you just toss that on them and they cant be targeted anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically sounds like if you were to use each rune as it came off cd you'd only get 1 of each every 10 seconds, instead of 2. however, you could wait to use a rune attack and it won't be a waste. So there will probably be a lot more emphasis on using runic power abilities in between rune abilities, instead of using up all your runes then dumping runic power.



Agreed, and did I read this wrong 



> Weapon-specialization talents (for all classes, not just rogues) are going away. We do not want you to have to respec when you get a different weapon. Interesting talents, such as Hack and Slash, will work with all weapons. Boring talents, such as Mace Specialization and Close Quarters Combat, will be going away.



or can we finally use other weapons and still get the extra attack? if so, then awesome.

Smoke Bomb is gonna bring my rogue back to pvp, especially if they really buff Subtlety. I wonder if the CP HoT is going to scale, I know it says it's for leveling but I would really love to have it scale. Also looks like FoK is getting nerfed, unless they buff the damage. Adding a poison to a throwing wep will be sexy.

HUNTERS FIRST TODAY!!! Can't wait.... oh and sucks that I won't be able to do the gnomer event :/ 75-80 cap for pre cata event sucks


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

Hunters, Druids and Mages FTW. 

Guns, transformations and explosions.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks like they clarified recuperate, it will scale with max HP and gear 

Mages can eat a chode, I am interested in Hunter/Druid/Pally tho since that is what I am lvling in Cata.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

Men in dress to masculine for ya?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Men in dress to masculine for ya?



This smiley pretty much sums up my feels on mages.  lol

looks like some clarification on dk tanking cds


> Q u o t e:
> GC, does this mean that important cooldowns won't require runes? Instead we'll see things like Strangulate, Bone Shield, Ghoul Frenzy, UA and stuff cost runic power or just be free? They would be incredibly frustrating to use with such long rune cooldowns.
> ----------------------------
> 
> I don't think we can make them all cost runes. That would be too hard to manage. If I had to guess, some will be runic power and some will just be free. If we did move Bone Shield to Blood, then that one might be okay as a rune since it's something you do pre-emptively, but we have some more talent tree work to do first before we can really answer that.



Sounds good to me


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 9, 2010)

The little information on the is fun material. Guess Mekkatorque got tired of sitting around in the tram finally. I really like the poster. :3 

Redirect for rogues is reallll nice. I play my bf's abadoned 80 sometimes and I just hate switching targets and loosing the combo points I already built up on something else. In pvp I'm constantly annoyed by how easily rogues can get away from me, but I suppose they are rather squishy when it comes to pve. And wow @ smoke bomb. I think I'm a bit jealous. 

Sadly my bf, who's class love is a rogue, doesn't like the new abilities though. They are things he wouldn't use. He doesn't like the combo point thing because using an active ability to switch over combo points seems like a waste. Why not just make combo points build as a stacking buff to his character at that point is what he wonders.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 9, 2010)

Can we get rid of Druids and Pallies in cata and just have real classes?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Sadly my bf, who's class love is a rogue, doesn't like the new abilities though. They are things he wouldn't use. He doesn't like the combo point thing because using an active ability to switch over combo points seems like a waste. Why not just make combo points build as a stacking buff to his character at that point is what he wonders.



Because that would mean Rogues would be at full-speed no matter what and rape even more in PVP?


Also, Cardboard: Suck a rock, Droods beast.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Because that would mean Rogues would be at full-speed no matter what and rape even more in PVP?
> 
> 
> Also, Cardboard: Suck a rock, Droods beast.



I hate druids more than anything, and Pallies are just so easy it's boring.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

Why, did you get ganked repeatedly when you were a nub?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

Holy crap camouflage.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 9, 2010)

FUCKING BEAST!!!

I think I liked everything in that preview. Pets at lvl 1 according to your race, more active pets and Camo. Even the mastery shit is sick, with MM prolly having the coolest one "Double Shot"

So Camo isn't a true stealth? something like NE shadowmeld that gives you a bonus to damage on one shot?

They didn't say how they were going to address the ammo slot exactly though, just removing it ? So hunters can have 1 crazy big ammo bag count as a normal bag?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

It's more like... I dunno actually. xd Ranged attacks can't touch you, but melee and AoE work, so..

Would be fun to just dick around with Cheetah and lay traps everywhere if it truly is stealth. xD


----------



## Jotun (Apr 9, 2010)

> A major change coming for the hunter is the removal of ammunition. Guns, bows, and crossbows will now do damage without consuming ammunition at all. There will be no more ammo slot on the hunter’s character display. Any ammunition that a hunter has at the time of the change will become gray sellable items. Existing quivers will be converted into large bags -- though each hunter can only have one and non-hunters will not benefit from this change -- and we will not be making any additional quivers.



So looks like hunters will get a free 28 slotter if you make the WotLK ammo bags. effing sweet. And yeah it sounds similar to smoke bomb, except it has a damage bonus tagged on.

Edit: GC made some more posts.


> It is *not* stealth. Your enemies will never wonder where you are. We're trying to use the new Cataclysm water effect to put a shimmering PREDATORy visual on you. It's protection from ranged attacks and it gives you some combat bonuses, but it's not like Shadowmeld or rogue / druid stealth where players can't find you.
> 
> As most of you know, we tried Camo once before, but because it was true stealth it was very hard to balance, plus it felt like we were just handing out the same cool abilities to every class instead of coming with unique mechanics. Hunters were so overwhelmingly excited about the basic idea that we wanted to try it again, but not as stealth.





> Q u o t e:
> Camouflage just seems frankly weird. So you are prevented from 'taking ranged damage' and are obscured. Does this mean you are stealthed? If not, does this mean if a ranged ability is used on you you are simply immune to it, or do they miss?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

Camouflage + Deterence + Disengage =


----------



## Jotun (Apr 9, 2010)

+ rocket jump + rocket boots for my goblin hunter


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

Fuck that.

It's a Goblin, mang. Rock that gokart.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 9, 2010)

so happy with hunter shit. Having a pet a level one is going to be bliss, and I was still having problems deciding on a pet. Now I am just going to tame everything in sight... lol

There was a blue post about giving ppl dual wield at lvl1 awhile back, I hope they didn't forget. I want to use my boa daggers with agl enchants asap.

But yeah, gokart to 40, then I use my mechanohog :3


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

I want Dual Wield ranged weps.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 9, 2010)

Who would you give that to though? MM? Survival? 

Well I guess MM already has it kinda with Double shot <.<

Edit: It's so hard having this and not being able to use it, but after seeing the hunter preview I'm glad.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 9, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Copy and paste the game from your old computer to your new one if you can. I leave a up to date copy of the game on one of my external HDs.
> 
> You can take hours of patching and installation and do it in 20 minutes with all your old settings and add ons combined.



The old hard drive DIED. as it It'll cost me 1,500 bucks to revive it. I can buy THREE new computers for that price.



Fenix said:


> Paladins better get something fun.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure I am happy with the warrior changes, especially the rage normalization.



No it's actually really good. I know when my druid tanks, I have problems getting rage. I'm VERY raged starved and I gotta do 2/3 person pulls. So that would be MUCH appreciated.



Jotun said:


> DK shits out, we got something that inflicts both diseases at once, a PvP strike that negates incoming heals and a spell copy ability that works like spell reflect without actually reflecting the spell. Blood tanks get an absorb from their mastery every time they heal themselves. Pretty happy with the preview, but I don't quite understand how they are changing runes.



I see they're buffing Death Knights way too much. Good to see Blizzard retconning itself by saying "We're looking at PVE" in the shaman article but then in the Death Knight article they effective double talk and flip us off.



Hangatýr said:


> Irony.



=D thank you. I'm + repping as you found the joke. Like the crappy movie said "Why so serious?"


----------



## Jotun (Apr 9, 2010)

They didn't really buff DKs much, they are getting reworked. They wont be using abilities as fast as they are now, it will be slower and apparently hit harder. I already see issues with spamming CoI. Shamans have the best preview so far imo. Their changes effect PvP and PvE greatly. We are going to be able to pick up much more utility talents and one of the big drawbacks for PvP (stam) is getting buffed for everyone.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 9, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Why, did you get ganked repeatedly when you were a nub?



No, because a Tauren Druid was the first char I ever made on day of release for Vanilla.

They were total shit back then, and I've forever retained that hatred.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

You should reroll one and get it past lvl 20, then.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 9, 2010)

The balance druid mastery is nice, but turning tree form into a CD? Looks like resto druids got shafted lol


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2010)

Most Resto druids hate broccoli form, so it's doubtful. Plus it's really actually a buff, if they at least get some innate talents to improve healing. Because now they'll be able to do damage in between healing and all that crap. Would be best if they removed Moonkin form as well, in this case. Makes detecting what kind of drood it is beforehand a lot harder.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 9, 2010)

I liked the tree I know many people who liked the tree. Thank god my druid is going to be feral/feral


----------



## Draffut (Apr 10, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You should reroll one and get it past lvl 20, then.



Why?  What purpose will this serve me other than to waste my time?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 10, 2010)

Mages got a better bloodlust, it comes with movement speed buff. I don't understand why Shaman bloodlust should be inferior.

Edit: The movement speed buff is only for the mage, but still better than the shamans blust for no reason.


----------



## Muk (Apr 10, 2010)

why is everyone excited about heroic leap?

was is that good of a charge ability? all it adds is a 3rd charge with err thunderclap?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2010)

Frost Mages just got rapier in PVP.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 10, 2010)

Fog Wall or w/e sounds awesome from a technical stand point. Gonna make BGs crazy especially with smokebombs and ninja hunters


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 10, 2010)

Too much AoE spells for mages already... they should focus on fixing our current ones instead of making new ones...
The frost/fire ward things is complete crap by blizzard they better start explaining that one quickly because it's mandatory for pvp and very useful for any decent mage on pve...
the arcane missiles change is really weird, but i'll hold on judging the arcane tree changes for now...
It does look they want to push the fire tree back... so good i'll just love it unable to use my fire imba spec because the mob/boss is fire immune


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2010)

Mages are the king of AoE... and now Frost Mages made themselves artillery spec.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 10, 2010)

I just breezed through the info for hunters, mages, and druids today. So what I'm understanding is druids will be even better flag carriers in wsg?  After all, they could run away before, but now they can run away with their healers. Although on the other end of that is druids and co. chasing after the flag carrier would be easier. When my bf saw the mushroom thing he immediately thought of Teemo, . 

Dang...wall of fog sounds...dang. Like I didn't have a hard enough time getting at frost mages. xD I do like that hunters getting pets at one.


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 10, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Mages are the king of AoE... and now Frost Mages made themselves artillery spec.



oh please not that stupid line... if my memory doesn't fail me that statement was made at a time where Seed of Corruption was king of kings on Hyjal.. so yeah stupid line..
oh WTB 3rd spec to change into, since frost will continue to be pvp spec, fire will be fine when mobs aren't immune on pve and i'll need a 3rd one when the mobs are fire immune


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 10, 2010)

Last I checked unless they're elementals, they made it so mobs aren't immune to anything. Having access to Natura, Frost and Fire and I usually run with a Paladin so I got holy too, I haven't encountered anything in BC+ that had immunities.


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 11, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Last I checked unless they're elementals, they made it so mobs aren't immune to anything. Having access to Natura, Frost and Fire and I usually run with a Paladin so I got holy too, I haven't encountered anything in BC+ that had immunities.



On BC we had Al'ar and Hydross the Unstable, can't remember if there was one or two moments on BT.. on WotLK that i'm aware trash mobs, but on Cata we'll have Ragnaros and his fire mobs so yeah, and then there's tons of dragons... so there will be a chance of good number of fire immune mobs..


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 11, 2010)

MuNaZ said:


> On BC we had Al'ar and Hydross the Unstable, can't remember if there was one or two moments on BT.. on WotLK that i'm aware trash mobs, but on Cata we'll have Ragnaros and his fire mobs so yeah, and then there's tons of dragons... so there will be a chance of good number of fire immune mobs..



Al'ar & Hydross the Unstable is are elementals, and so is High Warlord Naj'entus. Again: Read what I said about elementals. they don't count.

Also I forgot about Al'ar.

What i meant was trash mobs immune to shit like ALL trash Mobs in Molten Core WERE immune to Fire. I don't remember when, but they changed it so that Core Hounds & Lava Giants were not immune ot Fire. 

I'm personally hoping if you got Sulfuras equipped, Ragnaros will recongize it like Aran recongizes someone with Atiesh.


----------



## sk3tos (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn those cata changes seems awesome.That bastards at blizzard will make me wanna play WoW again 

Spiritwalker's Grace (85)
When this self-buff is active, your spells are no longer interrupted by movement or your own attacks. This will allow you to move while still doing damage or healing when it is necessary.
Instant cast. 10 second duration. 2 minutes cooldown.
Casting spells while moving was my dream since i began playing that game and its now available in my favorite class 
Imagine if shamys can cast while in spirit wolf


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 11, 2010)

but ragnaros and some of his lieutenants are likely to be fire immune, and what the preview shows there's a big investment on fire, so it's likely it will be the main spec again, so when we face those fire elementals unless we have a third spec rather annoying it's going to be...
by the way i think in this expansion we'll also have water elementals, Air elementals so it's going to be really fun for mages, since we're the ones that always have to deal with immune mobs... and then they take our wards...


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 11, 2010)

MuNaZ said:


> but ragnaros and some of his lieutenants are likely to be fire immune, and what the preview shows there's a big investment on fire, so it's likely it will be the main spec again, so when we face those fire elementals unless we have a third spec rather annoying it's going to be...
> by the way i think in this expansion we'll also have water elementals, Air elementals so it's going to be really fun for mages, since we're the ones that always have to deal with immune mobs... and then they take our wards...



Ragnaros & Baron Geddon are the only ones immune to fire. The Nagas, Giant Core Hound, Garr (I THINK, haven't used Flame Shock on him, I run it as resto with a retadin) and Golemegg are NOT immune to fire.

I believe Ragnaros will be the first Malygos like boss. You know, one that's rough to beat but he's a named character just not a major player like Deathwing, Illidan, Arthas or Sargeras. If anyone should have elementals, it relaly should be shamen. We're the conduits of Nature. We should have Fire (got), Earth (got), Air and Water. Mages should have Arcane, Fire and Frost since that's their trees. That's my opinon atleast.

You act like getting around or using a DIFFERENT kind of spell is impossible. There's a shit ton of Nature Resistant Elementals and enemies in Azeroth, Outlands and Northrend. I know when I play Resto, I just use Flame Shock, Lava Burst and white damage if something is immune to my Nature, if they're immune to my fire it's Chain Lightning, Lightning Ball x3, repeat. As enhancement, about 55% of my skills are melee so unless they're immune to melee I got my ways of killing them. I know when I leveled my Death Knight, I leveled her as Frost and found a lot of Water/Frost resistent enemies, I just spammed Blood/Unholy  spells to get around. Tri-spec isn't needed. It would be nice though, I wouldn't mind Raid/Level Enhance, Raid Resto and PVP/Tanking Enhance.


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 11, 2010)

sigh, i'm not saying elementals as pets, i'm saying as mobs/enemies...
I would say only Ragnaros returns on Cata all the others from Molten Core will remain there or just disappear... (okay some may escape with the cata event and join ragnaros on Hyjal or whatever he is) but they'll be joined by plenty of fire creatures from the firelands...

Edit: some extra stuff
and so in some bosses mages will likely have to change to another spec, back in vanilla days we were frost because there was no double spec and it was just easier to be frost. now if they don't add the 3rd spec it will be either spec arcane (doubt frost will be viable to raid) or spec pvp...


----------



## Jotun (Apr 11, 2010)

MuNaZ said:


> but ragnaros and some of his lieutenants are likely to be fire immune, and what the preview shows there's a big investment on fire, so it's likely it will be the main spec again, so when we face those fire elementals unless we have a third spec rather annoying it's going to be...
> by the way i think in this expansion we'll also have water elementals, Air elementals so it's going to be really fun for mages, since we're the ones that always have to deal with immune mobs... and then they take our wards...



I don't feel sorry for you, Shamans have to deal with it as well. With fire immune we lose Flame Shock and Lava Burst, nature immune goes all our Lightning Bolts. At least you can respec into another build or something, shamans can't switch the type of damage they do with any spec.


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 11, 2010)

Jotun said:


> I don't feel sorry for you, Shamans have to deal with it as well. With fire immune we lose Flame Shock and Lava Burst, nature immune goes all our Lightning Bolts. At least you can respec into another build or something, shamans can't switch the type of damage they do with any spec.



well now i could be a ass and say go heal or go melee and the dps class vs hybrid discussion but i don't really care so...


----------



## Naruto (Apr 11, 2010)

Well guys, I'm officially on hiatus until Cataclysm comes out. You can only do repetitive shit so much.


----------



## Xion (Apr 12, 2010)

Feral druids got a nice set of tuning. 

Makes our deeps rotation a little easier and MANGLE buffs!!!

Sorry pallys, looks like the end is coming soon.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 12, 2010)

Jotun said:


> I don't feel sorry for you, Shamans have to deal with it as well. With fire immune we lose Flame Shock and Lava Burst, nature immune goes all our Lightning Bolts. At least you can respec into another build or something, shamans can't switch the type of damage they do with any spec.



Thank you Jotun. +Rep

Also I think his LT. will come with him, those are the Nagas.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 12, 2010)

Jotun said:


> I don't feel sorry for you, Shamans have to deal with it as well. With fire immune we lose Flame Shock and Lava Burst, nature immune goes all our Lightning Bolts. At least you can respec into another build or something, shamans can't switch the type of damage they do with any spec.



how many nature immune mobs are there?  Us warlocks lose half our spells to fire immune mobs, but there arn't many shadow immune bosses...


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 12, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> how many nature immune mobs are there?  Us warlocks lose half our spells to fire immune mobs, but there arn't many shadow immune bosses...



All Earth Elementals, the Golemn boss in Gundrak (when he's not in water mode), Garr, some of the Anubisah & other mobs of Ahn'Qiraj & Ruins, I'm sure there's more. But don't cry. JUST because you lose have your spells to oh say immunity or Shear/Interrupte and are prevent for a small tiem, you a whole DIFFERENT school to DPS them down with.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 12, 2010)

MuNaZ said:


> well now i could be a ass and say go heal or go melee and the dps class vs hybrid discussion but i don't really care so...



You cared enough to post, my point was pretty simple. Maybe I should QQ about my frost dk versus frost immune?!

Just saw Exploration and Nogg-aholic by Dopefish, youtube them if you haven't seen em. Some great world shots before TBC.


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 12, 2010)

sigh
i don't really care about shamans, i do care about the utility they bring into the game.
Like i said i don't want to go into the whole Hybrid vs Pure class discussion, i don't care that much to go into that business. but i'll bring it my ranting side up for a bit, for ranged dps classes (pure) there's so many spots on a raid, if a certain class can't use their best dps spec because the bosses are immune... oh well here it goes back at the entrance of the dungeon to serve food and buff 
/rant over


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 12, 2010)

I know that with information about Cataclysm popping up interest in current material has waned. But I finally downed Professor Putricide for the first time. It is kind of a fun fight, I like the whole watching out for the oozes thing they have going on. As usual I'm bad at watching out for stuff on the ground, kept stepping on flasks.


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2010)

going to attempt the dream dragon tonight. hopefully we heal her up 

we had her to 10% last time after trying to figure out how to heal her etc.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 13, 2010)

MuNaZ said:


> sigh
> i don't really care about shamans, i do care about the utility they bring into the game.
> Like i said i don't want to go into the whole Hybrid vs Pure class discussion, i don't care that much to go into that business. but i'll bring it my ranting side up for a bit, for ranged dps classes (pure) there's so many spots on a raid, if a certain class can't use their best dps spec because the bosses are immune... oh well here it goes back at the entrance of the dungeon to serve food and buff
> /rant over



More QQ, less PEW PEW


----------



## Starrk (Apr 13, 2010)

Rogue update.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 14, 2010)

Fucking Blizzard. I'm now getting a "Failure to open archieve: MPQ" What the hell does that mean.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 14, 2010)

Lvling as Ret will be much easier, and the Holy nerfs/lack of attention has just solidified my decision of going Prot/Ret. I think Prot pallies got the best out of the preview, but honestly what was the point of waiting longer for a lackluster preview?


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 14, 2010)

Jotun said:


> Lvling as Ret will be much easier, and the Holy nerfs/lack of attention has just solidified my decision of going Prot/Ret. I think Prot pallies got the best out of the preview, but honestly what was the point of waiting longer for a lackluster preview?



I don't blame you there. If they're lackluster, why wait? Let us see the disapointment now.

But generally speaking, the easiest specs to level as are...

Fury Warriors
Retribution Paladins
Unholy Death Knights
Enhancement Shamen
Beast Master Hunters
Fearl Druids (kitty)
Combat Rogues
Frost Mages
Shadow Priests
Demonology Warlocks

Atleast to me. I've leveled up a Death Knight to 63 as Blood Tank/Frost DPS. I don't like leveling a Paladin, doens't interst me. Warriors cannot heal so I cannot use, I mean I'm thinking about it. I might seeing as I do have the DPS Plate & Mail for warriors/Death Knights to use, cept my shaman has the mail gear right now. I don't like Hunters, too expensive, I'm leveling a Druid right now, she's at 20 I'm going to respec her Fearl and not Resto to level. I got the gear luckily. Combat is SO easy to level as when I had my Rogue, Frost is fun but I dont' like Horde much now, Shadow is easy but Holy is way more IMO and Demon Locks FTW.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 14, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I don't blame you there. If they're lackluster, why wait? Let us see the disapointment now.
> 
> But generally speaking, the easiest specs to level as are...
> 
> ...



Affliction is also quite good for locks.  (or it used to be) that you could get enough life leech going to have no downtime while pulling 4-5 mobs at once.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Apr 14, 2010)

Preview of a Cataclysm boss.


----------



## Muk (Apr 14, 2010)

omg just read the paladin preview

can i say fuck you paladins 

warriors always get shafted 

2-3min cd on heroic leap 

and we get shitty new abilities 

and shitty tank passive ability. wtf man. critical block my ass.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, im quiting wow. So if anyones interested in a 80 druid / 80 dk horde side hit me up.
im willing to trade it for a blank and active Aion online account if i can get the damn thing installed on my computer.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 14, 2010)

What would you say is the funnest lvling spec as a lock? I might do a worgen lock.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 14, 2010)

affliction imo.
why you ask? dots dont go away if you die or run away


----------



## Jotun (Apr 15, 2010)

Ya thats what my buddy told me as well, and holy shit Blizz is selling the Celestial Steed in the blizz store...

Only about time till they start selling worse things....


----------



## Draffut (Apr 15, 2010)

Jotun said:


> What would you say is the funnest lvling spec as a lock? I might do a worgen lock.



Anything but Destro.  The other two each have their own perks and styles.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 15, 2010)

Affl. is easy sauce. DoT and forget.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 15, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Affliction is also quite good for locks.  (or it used to be) that you could get enough life leech going to have no downtime while pulling 4-5 mobs at once.



Oh I'm not saying Affliction isn't good. I like Affliction as much as the next guy, but I love my demons. So I guess that makes me biased. But I should note, when my lock the right level, I'm going to have him learn the Doomguard. There is NO MORE AWESOMER PET THAN HIM! I'll pull him out every chance I get. Sure the 30 minute cool down is a bitch but totally worth it. Everytime I group with a lock, I beg them to pull him out. I even keep demonic statues on me (as a shaman) so I can trade one over and summon him.



Innocence said:


> Well, im quiting wow. So if anyones interested in a 80 druid / 80 dk horde side hit me up.
> im willing to trade it for a blank and active Aion online account if i can get the damn thing installed on my computer.



I will throw you a PM very soon.



Jotun said:


> What would you say is the funnest lvling spec as a lock? I might do a worgen lock.



THIS ONE! =D 

That's a joke, it's crap. I like Demon locks personally...



Use 

It's kinda cookie cutter but it's better than none. It's also for some reason teh raiding spec... I love it as I love demons.



Jotun said:


> Ya thats what my buddy told me as well, and holy shit Blizz is selling the Celestial Steed in the blizz store...
> 
> Only about time till they start selling worse things....



I'm buying that and the Mini K.T. pet. Those do look cool, the only bummer is I'll need the Violet Drake (gotta wait until next year to do them all =/), Ashes of Al'ar, or Mimirons head if I wannt get it at 310%. But I'll still get it to be pimp.

That boss preview is SUPER fake. If my computer either A: Every works w/o hardlocking and NOT booting, I'll keep leveling my Druid or Death Knight, even though my Death Knight is closer to 80 than my Druid. But then again...


----------



## Jotun (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah I might snag one on my bday for my Tauren Paladin. I think Holy Kodos will be fucking gay and Celestial Steed will be just way better.

So I only need a cool mount for my Troll Druid now, I might stack up WG commendations since they are BoA and buy the black war raptor, but compared to the goblins hog and the taurens Celestial Steed...

Edit: From reading the blizz store description it looks like this applies to all your characters on your account. So it works like the CE pets.

D: Looks like all my chars can ride this bad boy...


----------



## Muk (Apr 15, 2010)

didn't someone on this forum had some sort of level up guide from 1-80 for alliance? 

i feel totally lazy and don't feel like actually thinking how to level up a shaman xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 15, 2010)

Vashj'ir, a new zone they are adding in Cataclysm looks lovely. Makes me want to sing Under the Sea. xD The Celestial Steed is a beauty, but I'm just the type of person who would rather spend on real materials. Like delicious food.

I'm working on getting a Shadow's Edge's on my warrior. I have one of the bloods, the Light's Vengeance (which I thought would be much harder to get), and more than enough gold to get the primordials. Now to just get the other blood.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 15, 2010)

I'll get the stead when I get a computer that works.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 16, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> OBut I should note, when my lock the right level, I'm going to have him learn the Doomguard. There is NO MORE AWESOMER PET THAN HIM!



Does it still kill someone when you summon him?  I used to have fun getting people to off themselves in IF.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 16, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Does it still kill someone when you summon him?  I used to have fun getting people to off themselves in IF.



They LONG changed that, back at patch 3.0.2 because they wanted locks to learn the awesome pet.

If memory serves right, they take 80-90% damage instead. So even a Prot Paladin can just heal himself back up. 

They also changed it so that you cannot summon a Doomguard, goto Goldshire (Horde) or Razorhill (The on in Durotar, starting area for Orcs & Trolls, Alliance) and release teh pet. So after 15 mintues, the Doomguard despawns. He still has awesome DPS for raids, locks say "oh he sucks, he has no talents in my tree." Try actually using him. My buddy Pauling and Blei on Thrall both know him, if I do a raid with both of them, I talk them into summoning the Doomguard and I heal whoever the lost the heal as I play heal bitch for them. 

I'm not sure how they changed Enslave Demon though. But supposedly, if you kill an enemy that grants XP or Honor while he's afflicted with Curse of Doom, you can get a Doomguard to appear, then you cast Curse of Elements (as he's highly resistent to magic) and Enslave Demon to have him as a permanent pet. If that's true, OH BABY, I'm going to stop leveling my alts for a Warlock 60 twink.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Apr 16, 2010)

Muk said:


> didn't someone on this forum had some sort of level up guide from 1-80 for alliance?
> 
> i feel totally lazy and don't feel like actually thinking how to level up a shaman xD



Just use random dungeon finder...if you can stomach the idiots and the ninjas.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 16, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> He still has awesome DPS for raids, locks say "oh he sucks, he has no talents in my tree." Try actually using him. My buddy Pauling and Blei on Thrall both know him, if I do a raid with both of them, I talk them into summoning the Doomguard and I heal whoever the lost the heal as I play heal bitch for them.



I hear he is good for Affliction, but I rely on my imp for DPS way to much.  He gives me lots of crits.



> I'm not sure how they changed Enslave Demon though. But supposedly, if you kill an enemy that grants XP or Honor while he's afflicted with Curse of Doom, you can get a Doomguard to appear,



You could always do that with Curse of Doom, since Vanilla.  The damage from the curse has to be what kills it.  The chance for it to spawn used to be like 2%, though I think they raised it a lot since.



> then you cast Curse of Elements (as he's highly resistent to magic) and Enslave Demon to have him as a permanent pet. If that's true, OH BABY, I'm going to stop leveling my alts for a Warlock 60 twink.



A permanent pet?  Where are you hearing this?


----------



## Muk (Apr 16, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> They LONG changed that, back at patch 3.0.2 because they wanted locks to learn the awesome pet.
> 
> If memory serves right, they take 80-90% damage instead. So even a Prot Paladin can just heal himself back up.
> 
> ...



wasn't it an inferno demon that used to be able to summon as a warlock or did they change that?

btw has anyone tried to tame/slave those demons in TOC boss2 adds?  would be funny as hell


----------



## Draffut (Apr 16, 2010)

Muk said:


> wasn't it an inferno demon that used to be able to summon as a warlock or did they change that?



Both.  There is the Doomguard who could be summoned through Curse of Doom, and then the ritual that you used to have to do a difficult quest at lvl 60 to get.

And there as also the Infernal's that could be summoned through a quest at level 50.  Though their lack of any abiltiies besides Immolate made them boring to use besides unleasing them in IF.



> btw has anyone tried to tame/slave those demons in TOC boss2 adds?  would be funny as hell



Not as far as I know.  Enslaving those Succubus would be awesome.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 17, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I hear he is good for Affliction, but I rely on my imp for DPS way to much.  He gives me lots of crits.
> 
> You could always do that with Curse of Doom, since Vanilla.  The damage from the curse has to be what kills it.  The chance for it to spawn used to be like 2%, though I think they raised it a lot since.
> 
> A permanent pet?  Where are you hearing this?



Too bad one of my Storm Strikes kills your Imp and then YOU'RE dead meat. Then again, to get a 1 shot on a imp, I gotta be in my raid gear with 50 resil, but in my PVP gear with 812 I can 2/3 shot that Imp. Nonetheless, I can FINALLY handle Warlocks once again, I'm the only person who apperently knows that when you see the Doomguard, kill him first. Fuck the lock.

I read it on wowwiki. Apperently, if you kill a target with COD active and he spawns, once you Enslave him, you can keep him as a permanent pet, until you die of course.



Muk said:


> wasn't it an inferno demon that used to be able to summon as a warlock or did they change that?
> 
> btw has anyone tried to tame/slave those demons in TOC boss2 adds?  would be funny as hell



No, Warlocks still learn how to use the Inferno, but I don't like the Inferno so I ask them to summon the Doomguard if they know him. Also the Mistresses are untamable/unenslaveable.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2010)

There was nothing that made a Lock giddier than to release a Doomguard/Infernal in the starter areas... often of their own faction.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 17, 2010)

No way, all the locks I know LOVED releasing him in the other noob start areas, I.E. if you're horde, it's Goldshire. If you're Alliance, it's Razor Hill.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 17, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Too bad one of my Storm Strikes kills your Imp and then YOU'RE dead meat. Then again, to get a 1 shot on a imp, I gotta be in my raid gear with 50 resil, but in my PVP gear with 812 I can 2/3 shot that Imp. Nonetheless, I can FINALLY handle Warlocks once again, I'm the only person who apperently knows that when you see the Doomguard, kill him first. Fuck the lock.



I was talking about Raiding.  Why would anyone PVP with an imp?



> I read it on wowwiki. Apperently, if you kill a target with COD active and he spawns, once you Enslave him, you can keep him as a permanent pet, until you die of course.



send me a link.  I know all of this except the permanent part is true though.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 18, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I was talking about Raiding.  Why would anyone PVP with an imp?
> 
> send me a link.  I know all of this except the permanent part is true though.



USUALLY it's: OMG! HP BUFF! I ROXORS!... Wait... that shaman destroyed me... HACKS!

Also, ask and though shall recieve...

Under "Doomguard Tips" 

)

I forgot to mention, when he breaks lose, you gotta keep him banished until the CD of Enslave wears off I guess. Good to have minor glyph of Enslave Demon. I mean I'm willing to try it for a 60 twink lock who's raping in AV.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 19, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I know that with information about Cataclysm popping up interest in current material has waned. But I finally downed Professor Putricide for the first time. It is kind of a fun fight, I like the whole watching out for the oozes thing they have going on. As usual I'm bad at watching out for stuff on the ground, kept stepping on flasks.




Lol, prof putricide is fun, i just downed him tonight. Was tough for us :/


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 19, 2010)

Jotun said:


> Yeah I might snag one on my bday for my Tauren Paladin. I think Holy Kodos will be fucking gay and Celestial Steed will be just way better.
> 
> So I only need a cool mount for my Troll Druid now, I might stack up WG commendations since they are BoA and buy the black war raptor, but compared to the goblins hog and the taurens Celestial Steed...
> 
> ...



Im betting Tauren are getting the BE charge mount. Blizzard wouldnt bother wasting their time making a race specific mount for them.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 19, 2010)

Most likely Taruen will recieve BE Chargers. Why would they be special? Shamen have unique totem models from race to race. Human and Dwarves have different chargers compared to Blood Elves. NE & Tauren Druids have different shape shifted states. 

I really REALLY wanna fight the heal boss. I read it, and it sounds like a ton of fun. I just want to down Arthas once for the King Slayer title, wouldn't mind getting the Melee DPS Trinket off Deathbringer though.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2010)

...Tauren on Chargers? That's gonna be worse than Draenei on them.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 19, 2010)

Thing is Draenei are more closely built to humans. Tauren on the other hand are in a lauge of their own. I wouldn't mind seeing them on Chargers. I know I don't mind seeing Draenei on Mechanostriders as it shatters the laws of phyics, I think it's cool to see my old Orc Shaman on a Black Warstrider.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 19, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Most likely Taruen will recieve BE Chargers. Why would they be special? Shamen have unique totem models from race to race. Human and Dwarves have different chargers compared to Blood Elves. NE & Tauren Druids have different shape shifted states.
> 
> I really REALLY wanna fight the heal boss. I read it, and it sounds like a ton of fun. I just want to down Arthas once for the King Slayer title, wouldn't mind getting the Melee DPS Trinket off Deathbringer though.



Dreamwalker is a cool fight but Ive never healed it. Its very dependent on them and half of the time your healers mess it up too. :/

The Lich King is definitely a fun fight. I havent killed him yet but thats been highly dependent on my counterparts as well. A lot of moving parts to the fight so you gotta pay attention to whats going on in order to be successful.


----------



## Muk (Apr 19, 2010)

we figured out that for the dreamwalker we need 4 healers and 2 tanks and 4 dps.

its probably doable with 1 tank, but it probably needs to be a warrior tank with charge/intercept

paladin/dk tanks aren't mobile enough to fetch all the mobs


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 19, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Dreamwalker is a cool fight but Ive never healed it. Its very dependent on them and half of the time your healers mess it up too. :/
> 
> The Lich King is definitely a fun fight. I havent killed him yet but thats been highly dependent on my counterparts as well. A lot of moving parts to the fight so you gotta pay attention to whats going on in order to be successful.



I've read/watched the fight fights (on youtube). I'm a healer and I usually don't fuck up. I only forget to pop my cool downs like Tidal Fury or Nature's Swiftness

The Lich King looks fun. I want to fight him on H 25 for his mount =/

How AREN'T Death Knights & paladins moble enough? theyr'e the most mobile tanks.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 19, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I've read/watched the fight fights (on youtube). I'm a healer and I usually don't fuck up. I only forget to pop my cool downs like Tidal Fury or Nature's Swiftness
> 
> The Lich King looks fun. I want to fight him on H 25 for his mount =/
> 
> How AREN'T Death Knights & paladins moble enough? theyr'e the most mobile tanks.



I do fine on the move.

Holy paladins arent so hot in mobile fights though.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 19, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Im betting Tauren are getting the BE charge mount. Blizzard wouldnt bother wasting their time making a race specific mount for them.






> Q u o t e:
> I hate riding Kodos.
> 
> 
> ...





> It'd be honestly better if the Blizzard Art team got off their collective backsides and made paladin specific RACIALLY oriented mounts.
> 
> Horse for humans
> Rams for dwarves
> ...



Pretty much confirmed so yeah, fail.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm happy they are going to be putting in a rank of flying that lets all flying mounts go at 310%. I'm only one achievement away from two of the 310% drakes but I don't like big clunky dragons. 


Muk said:


> we figured out that for the dreamwalker we need 4 healers and 2 tanks and 4 dps.
> 
> its probably doable with 1 tank, but it probably needs to be a warrior tank with charge/intercept
> 
> paladin/dk tanks aren't mobile enough to fetch all the mobs


I think whenever I've done it in 10man it was with two tanks. At least one of them had to be the one holding the abominations. Don't think we ever did it with that many healers though. Just 2-3 of them.


SuperNovaLogia said:


> Lol, prof putricide is fun, i just downed him tonight. Was tough for us :/


OOo, grats on that.  I've only managed to down him in the 25man semi-pug I go with. My guild hasn't managed to down him in 10man yet. Closest was about 11%. Mostly we weren't doing so hot because we didn't figure out the timing to get him down to certain percentages without having a slime out as well yet.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 19, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> I do fine on the move.
> 
> Holy paladins arent so hot in mobile fights though.



yeah holy pallies suck as mobile healers. Shit, I can act like a resto druid on my shaman with just my Riptide spell =D. By that I mean run around stupidly spamming HOTs/instant casts. Hey I have a lot of fun at it and everyone who watches me do it laughs.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, finally switched guilds.  New one is on Lich King fight in 25, first raid with them tonight.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 20, 2010)

*4 lvl`s till 80 on my druid  so freakin hyper :33* *-cheer cheer- *


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 20, 2010)

Jotun said:


> Pretty much confirmed so yeah, fail.



Well I got the Argent Charger and the Zulian Tiger and the Talbuks. You wont ever see me riding my stupid red horse of fail anymore. Hell, I had to fork over 600g in order to get that thing back in the day and people now only have to learn it. I feel even worse for the alliance pallies since their quest cost the same and is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah... that's why I will most likely buy the celestial steed. I just hope they fix the scaling issues with taurens or it will simply end up being another charger.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 20, 2010)

Jotun said:


> Yeah... that's why I will most likely buy the celestial steed. I just hope they fix the scaling issues with taurens or it will simply end up being another charger.



I got the steed too but mainly because it looks awful. When its flying its not so bad but when your running around on it... Ugh it looks like my Hippogryph running. It just doesnt look right at all.

I still either flying on my red proto drake or my Cenarian Hippogryph. The legs on the poor horse just looks so skinny. Oh and you should try riding it on a L20 tauren. Its like your in slow motion. I purposely travel in cheetah form simply because it appears quicker then 60% mounts on tauren.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 20, 2010)

Got my mage to 80, so now I'm trying to gear a Rogue *and* a mage.

Rogue's a little further, though I bought the epic helm from the Emblem of Triumph lady.

If you want to see (and most likely criticize) them, they're Emevoli & Ecievoli of Bladefist.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 20, 2010)

link them Stark.

I got my comptuer back, HOPEFULLY it stops fucking up. I'll redownload WoW tomorrow. Then when I can, I'll buy the Mini-K.T. because he kills critters and Celestrial Stead as that's pimp.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 20, 2010)

New guild, we healed up Vlathria and dropped Sindragosa.

A couple wipes on the later, being told she is usually 1 shotted.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 21, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> New guild, we healed up Vlathria and dropped Sindragosa.
> 
> A couple wipes on the later, being told she is usually 1 shotted.



Sindragosa is easy to mess up despite not being that difficult of a fight. A lot of fights easily messed up by one or 2 people completely messing it up for others.

Even the Lich King isnt that difficult of a fight. However you cant exactly say it is for your counterparts. There are a lot of moving parts in the fight and it catches a lot of people by surprise often which usually leads to a wipe unfortunately.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 21, 2010)

You'd be surprised. Twin Emperors still drops a 10 man group of 80s in ICC 10/25 armor. Lurker Below, Kelecos, Reliquiery of Souls, Keal'Thalas Sunstrider, Prince Malchezar, Gruuls, Magtheridon, and Archimonde can be hard fights if people are stupid. But the fights themselves are EASY even at T4/T5 levels.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 21, 2010)

Joined a new 25 guild on the resto shaman, got the marrowgar ring finally replacing the haste pvp ring I was using.... Trauma dropped but it went to an off spec I think, all the main spec healers have it by the looks of it. Using epgp so everything is fair. Really digging the atmosphere, only bosses standing in the way are PP, Queen Bitch and Sindy.

Oh yeah and no other shamans in the guild cept an enhc who is alrdy decked out so I get gear for the offspecs like crazy if it drops xD


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah I'd like to find pugs who are willing to go past Saurufang.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Draffut (Apr 21, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> yeah I'd like to find pugs who are willing to go past Saurufang.



I don't think i've ever seen a pug capable of taking any fights past Saurfang.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 21, 2010)

Staring at Lich King right now.  Got sat for Blood Queen so havn't seen every fight but this is still pretty cool.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice, I know I'll see LK before Cata, but the wait is killing me.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 21, 2010)

Jotun said:


> Nice, I know I'll see LK before Cata, but the wait is killing me.



We is stuck on phase 2, this guy is a monster.  You would think he was important to the storyline or somethin.


----------



## Shizune (Apr 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LavePkgvKJE&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

Thought you all might enjoy this as much as I did.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 21, 2010)

Alkonis said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LavePkgvKJE&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Thought you all might enjoy this as much as I did.



Not enough gnomes.

But pretty funny anyhow.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 22, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> We is stuck on phase 2, this guy is a monster.  You would think he was important to the storyline or somethin.



You're lucky I know this is a joke.

Stark: Okay, for your Mage, I'd suggest the following changes: Use epic gems on epic gear from 232+ as you'll replace 219 easily. Try to get TOC/ICC even Ulduar Epic reciepes as you're Chant/Tailor (i'm Skin/Tailor myself).

Run heroics nonstop, specially H ICCs, even reg ICC 5 mans give you 3 per. You can get 219 from reg and 232 from Heroic, Onyxia too as she does have decent stuff and of course TOG 10 (232), TOGC10/TOC25 (245) or TOGC25(251) for gear but TOGC is harder to pug. You can easily get around 100 badges a day. Use that to buy the following...

Head: Good one
Necklace: Invoker's Charm for 19 Badges of Conquest
Shoulders: 45 BOT: Pauldrons of Revered Mortality or T9, enchant it with Greater Inscription of the Craig, I BELIEVE from the Sons of Hodir.
Chest: T9 for 50 BOT enchant with Powerful Stats
Wrist: make or get PVP bracers like me, get Superior Spellpower
Gloves: T9 for 30 BOT, get Exceptional Spellpower
Belt: Sash of Potent Incantations for 28 Badges of Conquest (or run H ICC 5 mans) buy an Eternium Belt Buckle and put either +10 stats or something that'll help out your spell or INT.
Pants: T9 for 50 BOT, get Master's Spellthread for best enchant.
Boots: 
Back: Forgot about this, there's TOC patterns or H ICC2 five mans, use Darkglow Embordiery as you're a tailor or Greater Speed as haste is your friend.

Ranged
25 BOT Brimstone Igniter

Rings
35 BOT Band of the Invoker
35 BOT Heartmender Circle (It is a resto item but the Spell & INt is good for you) Greater Spellpower on both rings

Trinkets
50 BOT (Badge of Triumph) Talisman of Resurgence
50 BOT Shard of Triumph

Naturally get Epic gems as they're pretty easy to get, eitehr with 10K honor if you PVP or trade 15 BOT for 15 BOC then trade for 15 Badge of Valor then again trade for 15 Badge of Heroism. They're like 200G uncut on the AH usually.

As for your Rogue, I'll check her out later. I see she has some good stuff, but you need to enchant 'em all and get better gems. But don't break yourself on anything under 219 since you'll replace it easier with Reg ICCs or H TOC runs. Even R TOC runs get 200/Naxxramas level gear. 27 is the cap for melee, so once you hit 27 expertise you're done for expertise, and Hit Rating is best gained through epic gear as with all epic gear, you should hit the cap.

As a Shaman, I'm pretty much a Mail wearing Rogue that uses Mana instead of Energy. Goto  and look US Seervers, Turalyon Server, Lotous and you'll see my gear. I'm above Hit Cap and I'm above Expertise cap, so you should be good as you got A TON of Expertise from you belt, so you can replace some of those +Exepert/Hit gems for +Attack Power gems. Even +Agility is good for a Rogue, as a Shaman I don't get as much attack power out of agility as I do +Attack power since 55% of my damage is melee but the rest is nature. You on the other hand do more melee than Nature (your poisons are Nature) so you get more benefits from +Agility than me.

Your also above hit cap and expert cap, just enough different colors for your meta (Relentless Earthsiege Diamond) then only gem for Attack/Agility. Since I can tell you're Sword/Dagger Rogue, instead of gemming for attack power, gem and enchant for +haste. I'd get precision if you don't want to waste time getting lots and lots of hit. Precision will drop the cap needed almost by 130 or so points. 

I don't play caster DPS so I cannot help you on your mage. All I know is GET HASTE AND LOTS OF IT.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 22, 2010)

Update: DOWNED FIRST BOSS IN PLAGUE WORKS IN A PUG!


----------



## Draffut (Apr 22, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Update: DOWNED FIRST BOSS IN PLAGUE WORKS IN A PUG!



Precious or Stinky?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 22, 2010)

I was having troubles with the Plague Scientists 

Just reorganized my Cata bank... shit took forever. 

I love AHing Enchanting mats :3


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 23, 2010)

The new  is looking pretty hot. Especially that anglerfish lookin' murlock thing.  

I got Shadow's Edge, I doubt I'll bother doing the following quests. I don't want to ever ride the abomination. for the stage after collecting souls.



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I don't think i've ever seen a pug capable of taking any fights past Saurfang.


Pugs are usually all over the place. I've been ones that couldn't get past Deathwhisper and I've gotten in ones that have downed both Rotface and Festergut. Although I think the ones that do well are the ones that have two or three people from the same guild. 


Alkonis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, I remember that, I like that they bothered to dress them up as who they are imitating. 


Sedaiv said:


> Update: DOWNED FIRST BOSS IN PLAGUE WORKS IN A PUG!


Grats. 


Jotun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers on the shiny new loot and lucky you being just about the only one needing gear.  It is really sad going on the 25man I go with because there are so many things that no one ever rolls on. 


Razgriez said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well I got the Argent Charger and the Zulian Tiger and the Talbuks. You wont ever see me riding my stupid red horse of fail anymore. Hell, I had to fork over 600g in order to get that thing back in the day and people now only have to learn it. I feel even worse for the alliance pallies since their quest cost the same and is a pain in the ass.


Oh remember the good old days when people were actually mad that pallies got "free" mounts?


Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap, grats on the progression!


----------



## Draffut (Apr 23, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Oh snap, grats on the progression!



TY, we are up to Lich King.  Having issues getting through Phase 2 in one piece though.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is my main. I cant seem to ever see a single 264 token drop so I can finally start upgrading my T10 to the next level.



This my only real relevant alt. My priest. I do have a L78 hunter but hes got nothing meaningful on him other then the cool Lt General title.


----------



## Jeefus (Apr 23, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Here is my main. I cant seem to ever see a single 264 token drop so I can finally start upgrading my T10 to the next level.




Strangely enough I have had some guildies hit the same snag.  The number of guildies in my guild that run raids are actually small (the rest pvp) so they join up with another guild but it has taken several several several runs for them to get one or two tokens for an up grade.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 23, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I don't think i've ever seen a pug capable of taking any fights past Saurfang.



Update: I found a REALLY good put yesterday. But we single shotted Storming the Citadel (10), got Boned which was cool, we wiped once at Festergut, but I had to leave the library  I wanted to finish Plagueworks. I got a new healer dagger from Deathwhisper, so if I get a Battered Hilt, I'd use it for teh DPS weapon.



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Precious or Stinky?



REAL boss as in Rotface.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 26, 2010)

> Cataclysm Raid Progression Refinements
> Cataclysm will change a couple of things to the raiding system apparently. "Too long didn't read" version:
> 
> * 10-Man and 25-Man raids will share the same lockout.
> ...



I lol'd irl


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 26, 2010)

I like those changes. I personally hate wasting my time in having to feel like I have to do 10 and 25 man all in the same week. Now I can just focus on whatever I feel like for the week(which is most likely going to be 10m cause it feels more epic with 10 ppl instead of 25).


----------



## Draffut (Apr 26, 2010)

I like most of those changes, but one doesn't make sense



> Normal versus Heroic mode will be chosen on a per-boss basis in Cataclysm raids, the same way it works in Icecrown Citadel



That's not how ICC works.  You either make the whole instance Heroic or you don't.

That sounds like how Ulduar worked, where there are special methods to activate the "hard" mode for each boss individually.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 26, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I like most of those changes, but one doesn't make sense
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can switch to normal mode ICC if you can't kill a boss say HM Sarufang. Maybe you are confused?

If they make it so you can do boss A in 10 man and still be able to do boss B in 25, then I won't mind the changes.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 26, 2010)

No you can't. You can do it in Ulduar though. If I cannot get "I CHOOSE YOU! STEELBREAKER!" (Hard Mode for that fight) I can instead say "I CHOOSE YOU! MORGRIM!" or w/e his name is. I'm thinking about selling my shaman now...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 27, 2010)

I like what they are planning to do with getting rid of the whole badges thing in Cataclysm. Having that and pvp material being all just points based sounds like it would be much easier to keep track of. I have a bunch of different pve badges that I just never bother keeping track of. I'm not sure I like that difficulty of 10-mans and 25-mans being about the same though.


Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> TY, we are up to Lich King.  Having issues getting through Phase 2 in one piece though.


Grats on getting up to the Lich King. I don't foresee myself getting there for a couple of months. I still need to get down Sindragosa and the Blood Queen. Both fights I haven't even seen yet.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 27, 2010)

Neither of my 80's have done any raids unless it's the weekly (i.e. Flame Leviathan & Ignis in Ulduar, Saratharion in Obsidian Sanctum, Instructor Razuvious in Naxx, etc...), so I've never seen ICC. Would love to, since the browser's telling me I meet the Gearscore required for 10man.

I got my Mage the Triumph Emblem shoulders, now I'm running Dailies on both to get the 95 Frost Emblem chestpieces. Figured I'd see what the Triumph vendor has so I can upgrade my Rings and Trinkets (since I get my Chest, Gloves, and Belt from Frost vendor). My Mage's enchantments are mostly me doing it to get her Enchanting up, so once I max it out, I'll actually put plausible enchants on her armor. My Rogue got Exalted with Wyrmrest, but the Enchant is for casters, so I'm working on the Argent Crusade rep. My Mage, on the other hand, got Kirin Tor to Exalted (figured that should be the first one, with the 'City of Mages', and whatnot) and bought the Enchant, so I'm working on the Wyrmrest Accord rep. I'm learning, that's for sure.

The problem is, my guild is a 'social' guild, so we don't run things very often, and I'm a little aprehensive about replying to offers in trade. Bladefist is weird in terms of PvP. Alliance has WG 80% of the time, yet the Alliance have incredible difficulty downing City Bosses. The Alliance outnumber the Horde too, so it's strange.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol at the 15 % buff, i guess blizzard wants everyone to kill LK 




<3 Blood Queen


----------



## Velvet (Apr 27, 2010)

* shes a sexy mix between nigth & blood elf o.o atleast thats what i noticed*


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 27, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I like what they are planning to do with getting rid of the whole badges thing in Cataclysm. Having that and pvp material being all just points based sounds like it would be much easier to keep track of. I have a bunch of different pve badges that I just never bother keeping track of. I'm not sure I like that difficulty of 10-mans and 25-mans being about the same though.
> 
> Grats on getting up to the Lich King. I don't foresee myself getting there for a couple of months. I still need to get down Sindragosa and the Blood Queen. Both fights I haven't even seen yet.



WOW... super scrub. The point system is extremely BAD. PVP grind is the ULTIMATE in grinding. It's easier to grind Brood of Nozdormu to open the gates of Ahn'QIraj than it is to get PVP gear. They should keep the badge system in tact.



Stark said:


> Neither of my 80's have done any raids unless it's the weekly (i.e. Flame Leviathan & Ignis in Ulduar, Saratharion in Obsidian Sanctum, Instructor Razuvious in Naxx, etc...), so I've never seen ICC. Would love to, since the browser's telling me I meet the Gearscore required for 10man.
> 
> I got my Mage the Triumph Emblem shoulders, now I'm running Dailies on both to get the 95 Frost Emblem chestpieces. Figured I'd see what the Triumph vendor has so I can upgrade my Rings and Trinkets (since I get my Chest, Gloves, and Belt from Frost vendor). My Mage's enchantments are mostly me doing it to get her Enchanting up, so once I max it out, I'll actually put plausible enchants on her armor. My Rogue got Exalted with Wyrmrest, but the Enchant is for casters, so I'm working on the Argent Crusade rep. My Mage, on the other hand, got Kirin Tor to Exalted (figured that should be the first one, with the 'City of Mages', and whatnot) and bought the Enchant, so I'm working on the Wyrmrest Accord rep. I'm learning, that's for sure.
> 
> The problem is, my guild is a 'social' guild, so we don't run things very often, and I'm a little aprehensive about replying to offers in trade. Bladefist is weird in terms of PvP. Alliance has WG 80% of the time, yet the Alliance have incredible difficulty downing City Bosses. The Alliance outnumber the Horde too, so it's strange.



Look for a guild on your forums serves,  go to Bladefist and see what top lvl guilds are recruiting. I might jump to Bladefist as Turalyon is boring me.

What 15% buff?


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 28, 2010)

The new points system is a big waste of time and will feel bland. Emblems were easy to keep track of and/or downgrade as needed. 

The raid loot change is fine by me, what i got a problem with is the shared lockout, I get the feeling one of the 2 raid formats' gonna bite the dust in the long run.

Why bother coordinating/scheduling 25 people when you can run for the same loot/difficulty with 9 friends. Not only that, running 10s instead of 25s reduces the "oh shit that random new guy scrub fucked us up its a wipe" factor.

The only people still running 25s in Cat are gonna be the gigantic social monsters that have already been running for a while, but most guilds who only have one 25 team are most likely to just split up/drop the weaker links.


----------



## Nodonn (Apr 28, 2010)

Doing 25-mans will get everyone geared up faster in the long run.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 28, 2010)

Doubtful because it's easier to run 10 mans. They need to go back to BC. They need to make some raids 10 mans peroid, and some 25 mans peroid. Non of this heroic/reg bull shit. and definatley not shared lock out. That'll hurt in the long run.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 28, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> What 15% buff?


*Icecrown Citadel Buff  increased to 15%*
The  and  buffs in Icecrown Citadel  have been increased to 15%. So far, only 9 guilds killed the Lich King  in 25-Man Heroic mode, 8 of them with a 10% buff, and 1 with the 5%  buff.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 28, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> WOW... super scrub. The point system is extremely BAD. PVP grind is the ULTIMATE in grinding. It's easier to grind Brood of Nozdormu to open the gates of Ahn'QIraj than it is to get PVP gear. They should keep the badge system in tact.


The thing is, my playstyle is probably vastly different from how you play. So to me, it seems good. Because I am one step away from being a china farmer. I raid, but mostly I grind grind grind. I grinded up to Commander in pvp back when the system was around and I do dungeons for fun even though I'm hilariously overgeared for them. I never even used a lot of the emblems or whatnot I used from grinding, I horde. Wait, saying that all, yeah, I'm probably a scrub. 

I think it mostly depends on just how many points something is worth and how high the cap is. It is all very unknown right now. I just want points so I can count them better. I've never been one for math, I always ask my bf questions when I put things on the AH. /nub

Oh WoW, how I lub.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 29, 2010)

We cannot really whine about a new system when we didn't even tested it . I think the new system will be good and fun.
Anyway it seems Cataclysm Beta is coming very  soon


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 29, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> The thing is, my playstyle is probably vastly different from how you play. So to me, it seems good. Because I am one step away from being a china farmer. I raid, but mostly I grind grind grind. I grinded up to Commander in pvp back when the system was around and I do dungeons for fun even though I'm hilariously overgeared for them. I never even used a lot of the emblems or whatnot I used from grinding, I horde. Wait, saying that all, yeah, I'm probably a scrub.
> 
> I think it mostly depends on just how many points something is worth and how high the cap is. It is all very unknown right now. I just want points so I can count them better. I've never been one for math, I always ask my bf questions when I put things on the AH. /nub
> 
> Oh WoW, how I lub.



Ive recently gotten into the money making game since Ive been stuck with pugging ICC and unable to get a solid team of 9 other members in our guild to kill the Lich King. We got a lot of key members out on business at the moment so 25m has been impossible to set up as well. I really hate pugging since its nothing but a hit or miss.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 29, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Grats on getting up to the Lich King. I don't foresee myself getting there for a couple of months. I still need to get down Sindragosa and the Blood Queen. Both fights I haven't even seen yet.



We killed the Lich King last night. 

It was awesome.  Now for Heroic....

I hear 25 Heroic Putricide is helluva hard.  Wanna see that.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 29, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> We killed the Lich King last night.
> 
> It was awesome.  Now for Heroic....
> 
> I hear 25 Heroic Putricide is helluva hard.  Wanna see that.



Congrats on the kill! ^^


----------



## Jotun (Apr 29, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> We killed the Lich King last night.
> 
> It was awesome.  Now for Heroic....
> 
> I hear 25 Heroic Putricide is helluva hard.  Wanna see that.



Grats on the kill, but yeah Heroic Plague is a bitch.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 29, 2010)

Putricide on reg is a fucking bitch. Wiped in 20 seconds. Guess where I got last night? Got a new DPS mace from Rotface and new healer wrist for Deathwhisper.


----------



## Muk (Apr 29, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> WOW... super scrub. The point system is extremely BAD. PVP grind is the ULTIMATE in grinding. It's easier to grind Brood of Nozdormu to open the gates of Ahn'QIraj than it is to get PVP gear. They should keep the badge system in tact.



i hate the pvp honor point system

you're caped at 75000 honor or something ridiculously low cap

i hate getting capped on something i need to farm and then can only spend it on a single item to buy

it totally sucks

i wanna save up all my points and spend it at once for lots of stuff


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 30, 2010)

I was able to get three pieces of epic PVP gear when I hite 80. So I didn't have to farm that long. That's why they capped it. They don't want you to get a shit ton of gear instantly that you can use. I know it's dumb, I wish they'd remove resilence completely and make it so one couldn't crit hit players. It's dumb and I hate how they decided "Oh well now you gotta grind a long ass freaking time to get PVP gear." I know I'm pissed I gotta save a TON of honor to upgrade my Deadly/Hateful/Furious Glad Gear to Relentless. I have one or two pieces of Relentless, but still.

OH! I also got Sarth 3D Zerg successful THAT I LEAD! =D TOOK TWO ATTEMPTS! It was great! Everyone had 5.2K Gear Score which was sex. Had 2 healers (Two Trees) and 3 tanks (One was actually a Kitty who when Tenebor landed, sacraficed himself by running tenebor south up the mountain) aa second tank grab adds (Paladin) and a War tank hitting Sarth hard and fast. It was fucking awesome, lost the drake though but it's hard enough to zerg sarth 25, so I"m not worried about the drake though I'd like to do it again next week.

Got my Frost Witches War-Klit, Gutbuster (mace w/ Berserking). I'm actually getting geared up in end game shit for once! I remember raiding T6 days. Only one guild had the gull to raid SWP and that was Ascent (Thrall Server). There was an Alliance PUG that did it, but after the nuke. While most of my guild was stuck on Heroics, we had a core set that weekly cleared Karazhan. The only bad part was the same group almost never went with me when I pugged Gruul's Lair (Prenuke) and Mags Lair (Post Nuke) and Tempest Keep - The Eye (Post Nuke). So I was more geared than they were and I know they were jealous.

Resto wise got Midnight Sun (Gunship), Ashen Band of Greater Wisdom (Which I"m thinking about turning to the DPS version). I got a new wrist but I forget the name. Pit Lord's Satcher is also very pimp like. I duoed Mag yesterday, plan to keep doing it. I mean 127 Gold for 3 people downing him. Coldwraith Bracers, I jsut hate how a REALLY good shaman necklace keeps dropping but I always win something else. I don't remember the name but I THINK it drops off Saurufang, it has one or two yellow sockets and gives haste and is clearly caster. I wanted it so bad, but I kept winning something earlier! >_<


----------



## Razgriez (May 1, 2010)

PvP has always been an epic grind. PvE is FAR more rewarding and entertaining now especially since its more based off not messing up the fight then having the best possible gear now.

PvP is all about having the right group set up and having the high end gear. If you dont have it PvP is nothing but a giant mess full of failing. The learning curve is also a little bit more painful for PvP as well. People put out some ridiculous requirements in order to join their own little team. You think downing the first 4 bosses in ICC and obtaing a 5.5k gs is annoying try reaching 2k rating in a timely manner.


----------



## Jeefus (May 1, 2010)

Muk said:


> i hate the pvp honor point system
> 
> you're caped at 75000 honor or something ridiculously low cap
> 
> ...




I find myself sitting on 75k very very often. Spend them on gems and sell them raw on AH


----------



## -Dargor- (May 1, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> PvP is all about having the right group set up and having the high end gear.



Only if you suck, if you're actually good and not facerolling your matches you'll do fine regardless of setup. 

Also, PvP =/= only Arena. BGs are looking sexier than ever and the next guerilla Wintergrasp should be lovely.

Also PvE has become a joke (especially with the incoming 20% buff), most people are too busy watching their gearscore they don't bother with actually learning the fights properly anymore.

Honor grinding is also easier than ever, with the WG weeklies, random BGs, StoneKeepers/WGmarks to Honor tokens, you can get a decent starter gear (furious/relentless) in a matter of days, whereas PvE will take you months to get that one Trinket to drop.

Arena Points and ratings are still the same as they ever were, so nothing new there.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 1, 2010)

I'm aware. Blizzard said they didn't want to make anything an epic grind. Well the fucked up three times over. once with Hydraxian Waterlord Reputation, Again with Brood of Nozdormu and the opening of Ahn'Qiraj then again that served a purpose, and once more with getting PVP gear.



-Dargor- said:


> Only if you suck, if you're actually good and not facerolling your matches you'll do fine regardless of setup.
> 
> Also, PvP =/= only Arena. BGs are looking sexier than ever and the next guerilla Wintergrasp should be lovely.
> 
> ...



PVP usually refers to battlegrounds. PVE is simple and I like it. That's why I'll never goto a PVP server. I rather not be wearing my PVP armor 24/7 and lose half of my DPS. I like having 44% crit strike chance on a enemy mob VS 32% chance. Plus I hate having to run BEHIND the enemy to hit them. 

Actually random BGs are TERRIBLE. I'm Alliance and the Alliance sucks at BGs. I mean I've seen us lose severly and frequently. But if it takes you months to get ONE trinket, you probably suck.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 1, 2010)

I healed ICC10 this week on my Druid instead of DPSing on my Paladin.

Glad I did, I got the sexy staff off Saurfang, 

I also got 2P T10 already, I had some frosts saved up, and got the 264 gloves from a VoA25 run last week. 

I really enjoy healing on my Druid and Shaman, but hate doing it on my Paladin.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 1, 2010)

Then respect Prot/Ret. I got my first piece of T10 from VOA myself. Also that staff dropped from Saurfang too. I liked it alot for my Resto set, but shamen don't need staffs, we need daggers/hammers and shields more than we need staves.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 1, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Then respect Prot/Ret. I got my first piece of T10 from VOA myself. Also that staff dropped from Saurfang too. I liked it alot for my Resto set, but shamen don't need staffs, we need daggers/hammers and shields more than we need staves.



Yeah, my Paladin is Ret MS, 4P T10, and OS Prot, with some crafted 245 stuff, and T9 level gear mainly. I never tank, haha.

Yeah, plus the staff has ewwwwww spirit, Shaman don't want spirit. 

My plan is to do ICC25 on my Pally, Shaman and Druid, each week. Do my main group with my Pally, and pug on my Druid and Shaman for healing. First I need to get better gear on my Shaman.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 1, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> Yeah, my Paladin is Ret MS, 4P T10, and OS Prot, with some crafted 245 stuff, and T9 level gear mainly. I never tank, haha.
> 
> Yeah, plus the staff has ewwwwww spirit, Shaman don't want spirit.
> 
> My plan is to do ICC25 on my Pally, Shaman and Druid, each week. Do my main group with my Pally, and pug on my Druid and Shaman for healing. First I need to get better gear on my Shaman.



We can use spirit, we just don't get much out of it as we need MP5 more like Paladins. However come Cata patch, we'll need to use Spirit as their eliminating MP5. I'm really considering selling my character. If your shaman is resto, you should always find a group in heroics so you can get the 245 head & shoulders along with T9 and other random jank. You can always get some Conquest & Valor pieces you're missing.


----------



## Draffut (May 1, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Also PvE has become a joke (especially with the incoming 20% buff), most people are too busy watching their gearscore they don't bother with actually learning the fights properly anymore.



You're right, thats why every single saiding guild has beaten H ICC...  oh wait...


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 1, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> We can use spirit, we just don't get much out of it as we need MP5 more like Paladins. However come Cata patch, we'll need to use Spirit as their eliminating MP5. I'm really considering selling my character. If your shaman is resto, you should always find a group in heroics so you can get the 245 head & shoulders along with T9 and other random jank. You can always get some Conquest & Valor pieces you're missing.



Yeah, exactly like Paladins MP5 and Crit are the stats used by Shaman for mana regen. And I'm currently in the process of getting all the EoT gear and ICC 5man drops I need on my Shaman. I haven't seriously played my Shaman since Naxx, and then I was Ele.

I can't decide if I wanna heal on my Druid or Shaman more, so I figure I'll just play both... xD


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 1, 2010)

healers are gonna be joke in cata fucking homogenization kills all the fun.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 1, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> healers are gonna be joke in cata fucking homogenization kills all the fun.



I dunno, Resto Druids are staying the same according to the previews, so they won't be getting a "greater" heal, <3 HoTs though, but no new spells mean I have nothing to really look forward too, kinda dissapointed in the change to Tree of Life, but I'm not too bothered really. 

So glad Trolls can be Druids in Cata, if I'm gonna have to look at my toon and not a tree in Cata. Trolls >>> Tauren.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 1, 2010)

as long druids got Reju they will never fall behind in healing....They will increase the Cd on Wild Growth it seems it order to *balance* druids in aoe fights....


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 1, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> as long druids got Reju they will never fall behind in healing....They will increase the Cd on Wild Growth it seems it order to *balance* druids in aoe fights....



Yet they're making Tranquility raid-wide... 

I'm looking forward to see the Shaman healing rain myself, seems... awesome.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 1, 2010)

I think for the longest time I enjoyed PvP even just going in by myself because it is always different. For PvE going through with the same bosses I just don't feel the same passion. I know that my side, being alliance, tends to loose battlegrounds just about as often as I get into them. But as long as I feel that I'm doing well it feels great. And it is even more fun when I'm rolling around with one other person who tries to get the objects but doesn't get terribly upset when we inevitably loose. The having to adjust to deal with the other side, not knowing what way they will go, or anything, I think it is exciting. Even if in the end I don't end up with much of anything. It is like learning a new boss fight every single time with just some basic ideas like, hey, don't stand behind the boss.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 1, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> Yet they're making Tranquility raid-wide...
> 
> I'm looking forward to see the Shaman healing rain myself, seems... awesome.


Running while casting chain heals should be pro 



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I think for the longest time I enjoyed PvP even just going in by myself because it is always different. For PvE going through with the same bosses I just don't feel the same passion. I know that my side, being alliance, tends to loose battlegrounds just about as often as I get into them. But as long as I feel that I'm doing well it feels great. And it is even more fun when I'm rolling around with one other person who tries to get the objects but doesn't get terribly upset when we inevitably loose. The having to adjust to deal with the other side, not knowing what way they will go, or anything, I think it is exciting. Even if in the end I don't end up with much of anything. It is like learning a new boss fight every single time with just some basic ideas like, hey, don't stand behind the boss.


i could say the same stuff about on my bg when it comes to horde.... all the undergeared noobs,backpedallers,clickers anything you can imagine join bgs for honor,guess what we loose. Only times im winning bgs is when i go with a friend of mine (lock) and we farm the whole bg together....
Only arena can be used in order to have fun and even that many times is retarded because of fotmers :


----------



## Sedaiv (May 2, 2010)

Shaman only use Crit when we're Enhance. If we're resto, We're using Haste. My Enhance mode is already Hit & Expert capped. So I'm just getting +Attack Power (Red) and +Crit (yellow) and as for blue I get +Stam & +Crit. Nice 44% give or take. 

Shaman healing rain will rule.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 2, 2010)

shamans probably will be the best healers in cata,they will be able to cast anytime and anything


----------



## Sedaiv (May 3, 2010)

I don't know, we got Nature's Swfitness and Riptide, but that's about it. Unless we're Draenei (like I) we don't have any other HOT/Instant Casts.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 3, 2010)

Yay for ICC25. I got the cloak from 25man Rotface tonight for my Pally.

 <3


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 3, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I don't know, we got Nature's Swfitness and Riptide, but that's about it. Unless we're Draenei (like I) we don't have any other HOT/Instant Casts.


Check up your 85 lvl skill that you get... casting chain heals while moving is lol


My-HiME said:


> Yay for ICC25. I got the cloak from 25man Rotface tonight for my Pally.
> 
> <3


BIS cloack for Paladins ,gz


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 3, 2010)

I finally finished the Children's Week stuff. Only one more achievement to go before I get the pretty violet drake. :3 I wish they were smaller though, I don't like giant mounts and how they block my view. 

The school of hard knocks achievements were actually a little fun to include into the battlegrounds. I remember last year when I thought it was a pain in the ass because I didn't  do the achievements at all. But now that I got to pvp and do the achievements at the same time I didn't mind it so much. And if nothing else it meant more people were actually trying to do objects like return a flag instead of farming kills.

It was funny in AV when both sides stood around letting the opposite side recap the towers so that they could get that part of the achievement done with. I've never been surrounded by so many hostile horde without getting hit before.


----------



## Razgriez (May 3, 2010)

> The school of hard knocks achievements were actually a little fun to include into the battlegrounds. I remember last year when I thought it was a pain in the ass because I didn't do the achievements at all. But now that I got to pvp and do the achievements at the same time I didn't mind it so much. And if nothing else it meant more people were actually trying to do objects like return a flag instead of farming kills.



I probably upset a lot of those people cause I do BG a lot and Im a pro flag returner. Its not uncommon to see me return 3+ flags every match in WSG. My record though is 12 or something. I may of been higher.

Its just natural for me now to start clicking on the flag right as the carrier dies.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 3, 2010)

I like all the QQing on the forums about the School of Hard Knocks achievement. 

It's hilarious having people threaten to ragequit WoW 4EVAR, because of one achievement, and then people replying to their threads, saying they got the achieve done on 3 alts in the time it took the other person to sit there for hours QQing replying to their own thread.

So, I app'd to my friend's guild last night, I hope I get in. They're on 25man LK atm. >.>

Furthest I've got myself so far, is ... um, Rotface, Festergut, and the Blood Prince Council, plus the first 4 bosses, obviously.

I need better gears, I want more higher Judgement crits than 16.5k


----------



## -Dargor- (May 3, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You're right, thats why every single saiding guild has beaten H ICC...  oh wait...



Read my post again and learn to spell smartass.

And yea, Healing Rain looks like the smex.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 3, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> And yea, Healing Rain looks like the* Overpowered*.


There fixed, for obvious reasons :Lmao


----------



## Draffut (May 3, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Read my post again and learn to spell smartass.



Not until you learn the difference between bad spelling and typos.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 4, 2010)

I CAN DO THAT ALREADY LIVING! IT'S CALLED NATURE'S SWIFTNESS. RESTO SHAMEN AND RESTO DRUIDS GET IT! I can also instant cast (Greater) Healing Wave or Chain Lighting if I wanted.


----------



## Draffut (May 4, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Oh ya, got me there, this totally makes your point valid.





> Also PvE has become a joke (especially with the incoming 20% buff), most people are too busy watching their gearscore they don't bother with actually learning the fights properly anymore.


My point before was only to the 20% part.   

As for the rest of it, I don't see how raiders are any less inclined to learn the fights now than they were in Vanilla or BC.

It's not like no guilds are making progress.  There are still lots of them making progress by learning and mastering the fights.

Though now a lot of people who never raided before are now raiding, but they can't usually get past Saurfang even with the buffs. 

I don't see how that makes PvE a joke, as there are lots of guilds who are mastering these fights to finishing the instance regardless of the fact that Blizz had made an attempt to make it so that Casuals can experience raiding also.

Is PvE only not a joke if Blizz erects a gigantic fucking wall in front of anyone unable to coordinate 40 people that can all dedicate 20-30 hours a week to raid at all like they did back in Vanilla?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 4, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I CAN DO THAT ALREADY LIVING! IT'S CALLED NATURE'S SWIFTNESS. RESTO SHAMEN AND RESTO DRUIDS GET IT! I can also instant cast (Greater) Healing Wave or Chain Lighting if I wanted.


Ok let me fix myself then, you will have NS + 10 seconds of FREE LOL running casting. there


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 4, 2010)

SI there anyone here playing Eu besides me btw?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 4, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> SI there anyone here playing Eu besides me btw?



I play on the NA servers 

Currently leveling my Mage, level 67. I should be 80 very soon.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 4, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Ok let me fix myself then, you will have NS + 10 seconds of FREE LOL running casting. there



Gemming for only intellegence still makes me feel like a scrubman. If I wanted free running casting, I'd be a treefolk with Healing Touch glyphed. 

The only thing pissing me off right now is all my Dailey BG groups SUCK. I literally can NOT win a BG if my life depended on it. I mean I'm in my PVP gear and I still die fast. I'm going to be pissed off if Shamen MUST have elemental warding to PVP. I don't see a skill like that to any other class, why should we NEED to have 3 points wasted for one fucking talent. I got damn near 900 resil


----------



## Jeefus (May 5, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> I play on the NA servers
> 
> Currently leveling my Mage, level 67. I should be 80 very soon.




My main is a Mage.... I love the class, but blizzards keeps beating us  like redheaded step children. 




Sedaiv said:


> Gemming for only intellegence still makes me feel like a scrubman. If I wanted free running casting, I'd be a treefolk with Healing Touch glyphed.
> 
> The only thing pissing me off right now is all my Dailey BG groups SUCK. I literally can NOT win a BG if my life depended on it. I mean I'm in my PVP gear and I still die fast. I'm going to be pissed off if Shamen MUST have elemental warding to PVP. I don't see a skill like that to any other class, why should we NEED to have 3 points wasted for one fucking talent. I got damn near 900 resil




My battlegroup sucks...bad..so i know how you feel. I'm trying to grind out the conqueror title, but alas, I feel it's going to be a long, long, long, long time.  How do you do 1v1?? As a mage I can usually hold my own. Every once in a while I can win 2v1. If it's more than that I'm facing I just go balls out, spam my arcane aoe, and try to be as hard as possible to kill. 

When I pvp, I mix pvp with pve gear.  Even with high resil, I find the stat not always helping that much so I stack for quick burst. How much do you know about pvp in terms of what other classes usually do? That's one of the most important aspects of arena, knowing other classes inside and out.  For example, I'll blow a polymorph on someone with spell reflect just so I can heal myself because 95% of people think "Ha, he's a sheep, he can't do anything" I would suggest to begin reading on wowwiki

Before I moved do a different position at work, I usually only had time to pvp and to do a few quest, thus I got a LOT of practice, which is what it usually takes lol.  Also, look for tutorial videos on youtube or just pvp videos. What what spells they use, and when for which circumstance.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 5, 2010)

Me 1 on 1? pends on teh class and if I'm specced for PVP like so...



In my armor thats like 900 Resil, I fare...

DPS Warriors: Simpletons, assuming i got Wolves helping me.
Tank Warriors: Must have Hero active with Wolves
Paladins: I need help with, I HATE PALADINS.
Shamen: I beat them easily, cept Enhance gives me a better challenge.
Hunters: Cake.
Druids: As long as they're nto takes, cake. It takes forever for me to beat down a tank.
Rogues: Bad, Stun Lock = broken.
Clothies: All = own3d.

I don't fucking do Arena. It's lame. I tried doing 2/2s, but I cannot even win practice rounds =/. If I should probably attempt 3/3 then 2/2. I mean for soem reason reguardless of my partner, we cannot even take down ONE person. 

Other than that, I know what other classes are supposed to do. It REALLY depends on what spec they are. I usually gotta purge the fuck out of them. As long as blizzard keeps enhancement under powered, I'll keep bitching.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 5, 2010)

Go beast cleave for 3s HPala/Hunter/Enha


----------



## Sedaiv (May 5, 2010)

A'ight, I'll ask for a Healadin and Beast Master Hunter and see what we can do.


----------



## Muk (May 5, 2010)

woot we cleared 6 boss on a new run without a wipe 

got all the way to fester and rotface and didn't wipe all 1 shotted  10m icc xD

that leaves us with attempting dream and the 3 blood prince next time


----------



## Jeefus (May 5, 2010)

I think I might get banned on the wow forums again (I give them hell all the time)...ripped them a good one about the childrens achievement title and EotS..I can't wait to find out lol


----------



## Jotun (May 6, 2010)

Check out the mmo updates if you haven't. Way too much cool shit.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 6, 2010)

HOly shit, i love the new cata looks, orgrimmar is JUST epic WIN!


----------



## Mori` (May 6, 2010)

Org looks incredible.

Fucking love what we get to see of the Twilight Highlands too, think that looks great. So much to be excited about =D


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2010)

No more park in Stormwind.

Getting hyped for Cata, though. Wolf and troll Droods. =D


----------



## Mori` (May 7, 2010)

Halls of Origination <3

Gief moar Egyptian motifs <3


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 7, 2010)

The shiny new shots are very cool. I'm very excited about Vashj'ir, so pretty. I think I mentioned that last time they had a couple pictures of it. Another place that caught my interest was Skywall. :3 Tirisfal Glades looks way cooler and Desolace greened up nicely. I never liked doing anything in Desolace since the name suited it so well. And oh snap at flooded 1kneedles. I even like that Stormwind got greener as well.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 7, 2010)

The funny thing is... that people will start complaining about how cata is boring after couple of months 
like they did with LK


----------



## kiriospy (May 7, 2010)

D:


QQ


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 7, 2010)

lol at the alpha client


----------



## Muk (May 7, 2010)

so can we test it out on the test server or is it friend and stuff only?


----------



## Velvet (May 7, 2010)

*is that a trial *


----------



## YuriGagarin (May 7, 2010)

like vanilla moar./ but still cata has nice looks cant wait for the guild advancement system. And the path of the titans.


----------



## Velvet (May 7, 2010)

*fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff is there a trial ?!? or is it out already ?!?!?!?*


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 7, 2010)

^its alpha, only a secret select few have been picked to play it.

Also, i think im quitting wow, anyone interested in a 5400 GS Mage account?


----------



## Sedaiv (May 8, 2010)

Got the healer necklace off of Deathbringer today with a fat 20 Haste gem, it's like 100% drop rate. So if you need it, head to Turalyon (alliance) and do ICC 10 with me, you're like garanteed to get it. Also I should note that I also got a new axe from Gunshiop Battle for my Enhancement set.


----------



## Velvet (May 8, 2010)

> ^its alpha, only a secret select few have been picked to play it



*ohhh  i see



=.= i dont like Cata that much anymore.......the fuck they removing Auberdine  and the park in SW
*


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *ohhh  i see
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elf ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 8, 2010)

FOR THE HORDE, FUCK ALLIANCE


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2010)

Horde = 3rd World, Alliance = Western Civilization.


----------



## Velvet (May 8, 2010)

> Elf ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



*hater     do you have something against trolls too huh ?!*


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2010)

Nope, cause they hate those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) as well.


----------



## Velvet (May 8, 2010)

> Nope, cause they hate those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) as well.



*then shut up  i have a troll dk*


----------



## Petes12 (May 8, 2010)

Night Elves got fucking shat on, it's amazing. They just lose everything. 

Also Earthquake looks awesome =)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 8, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Horde = 3rd World, Alliance = Western Civilization.


I bet you're a gay Human alliance that  is fotm rerolling all the time


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *then shut up  i have a troll dk*


No u, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


LivingHitokiri said:


> I bet you're a gay Human alliance that  is fotm rerolling all the time



Lolno.

I play male Draenei/Dwarf/Gnome/Tauren/Troll. And the only classes I play seriously are Druid, Mage and Hunter.


----------



## MuNaZ (May 8, 2010)

if i remember correctly the theory is that Elfs (night elfs) come from Trolls so basically the same shit people  (personally like trolls more than elfs but i don't really care for elfs)

Hey! i play Human Mage... and i like it the bloody hell, i hate how armor looks on gnomes...

and now to increase the flaming on me, i always hated how Orgimmar looked and with the upgrades on caty i guess it's on the way to become decent... but nothing beats Stormwind (but what the fuck is with the retarded King of the alliance... upgrades the city but there's pillars of the Twilight cult next to the keep?)

/gets popcorn for the upcoming flame


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 8, 2010)

Nothing beats stormway in gayness..... Orgrimmar FTW
BOW DOWN BEFORE OUR MIGHT BITCHES!!


----------



## MuNaZ (May 8, 2010)

sorry i like civilization if i wanted to go primal i would go to the third world


----------



## Velvet (May 8, 2010)

*i rather stay on my druid and draenei dk  haters can hate..dont give a shit bout the flamin*


----------



## Razorleaf (May 8, 2010)

i have a orc fury warr.


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Nothing beats stormway in gayness..... Orgrimmar FTW
> BOW DOWN BEFORE OUR MIGHT BITCHES!!



Having to run all the way through the fucking capital for an anvil is superior!


I know the stereotype is that Alli has all the retarded kids, but some people with their 'Horde'-pride are far more moronic. The best thing about being Alli is that you generally don't give a shit about the entire group, you care about your faction. =p


----------



## Petes12 (May 8, 2010)

Really who gives a fuck about what faction you play anymore? Orgrimmar is probably my favorite city though, it's just got such a cool layout. I'm kind of sad they're changing the main drag so much, I like how uneven it is and how you can ride right onto the roof of the bank. But the new troll/goblin area of the town is awesome. 

Stormwind seems like a weird city to change so much, it's already by far the best alliance city. But I guess it has a lot of crap that wouldn't work with flying mounts right now.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 8, 2010)

Horde has just as much if not MORE baddies than Alliance. Just because recently has been getting the majority of the World Firsts doesn't mean shit. 

If Horde was so much better, then why during non-Wintergrasp/non-holiday days I can run FOR THE ALLIANCE (Kill Thrall, Slyvanas, Carine, BE name I forget) in that order and have NOONE stop me? Hell there's more resistence from the Alliance when doing FOR THE HORDE. 

True city raiding =/= Battlegrounds/Arena, but Arena isn't shit. The battle grounds system is just beyond fucked. 

As for race wise I've playd'/play...

Troll Death Knight
Orc Shaman ==> Draenei Shaman (Race Changed her)
Tauren Druid
Night Elf Druid
Draenei Death Knight
Orc Warrior 
Undead Rogue
Draenei Paladin
Human Paladin
Orc Warlock
Human Warlock

Most are gone except my NE Druid, DR Shaman, DR Death Knight and my dads Orc Warlock. After getting over the first 20 levels, playing any class can be fun, I just hate the grindfest/questing of 1-20 more than I hate life itself. As for the Death Knight, once you get Single Target Taunt as well as Death & Decay, it becomes fun and easy to tank and that's how I'm leveling her. 

Generally speaking while Alliance does have a lot new players, Horde has WAY more retards. Don't believe me? Goto Turalyon HOrde and ask in trade about Shado (UD Warlock), or goto Thrall-Horde and ask about RacerX and Resentment those have the absolute worst players ever. While Alliance has a lot of selfish scrubbish players, they're not all bad.

BTW if you're wondering about world firsts....

RAID BOSSES
Onyxia - Alliance
Ragnaros - Horde (Ascent)
Nefarian - Horde
C'Thun - Horde (Nihilium which joined up with Curse to make Ensidia)
Kel'Thuzzad (Original) - Horde (Nihilium again)
Gruul the Dragon Slayer - Horde (Nihilium)
Magtheridon - Horde (Nihilium)
Lady Vashj - Horde (Nihilium)
Kael'Thalas Sunstridder - Horde (Nihilium)
Illidan Stormrage - Horde (Nihilium)
Achimonde - Horde (Nihilium)
Kel'Jaeden - Horde (Nihilium)
Sartharion - Horde (Ensidia)
Kel'Thuzzad (80) - Horde (Ensidia)
Malygos - Horde (Ensidia)
Yogg-Saron - Horde (Ensidia)
Algalon (The Raid Destroyer) - Horde (Ensidia) - 
Anub'arak - Paragon (I THINK Horde, not sure)
Lich King - Horde (US)

LEGENDARY WEAPONS
Sufuras, Hand of Ragnaros - Alliance
Thunderfury, Blessed Blade of the Windseeker - Alliance
Atiesh, Greatstaff of the Guardian - Failure of Risen (Cannot find)
Warglaive of Azzinoth - Alliance
Val'anyr, Hammer of the Ancient Kings - Alliance
Shadowmourne - Alliance

Safe to say, we Alliance, get World First Legendaries. I coudn't find all the guild names or peoples who got them =/


----------



## Jeefus (May 9, 2010)

Try running "For the Alliance" on Cho'gall

Also, Horde seem to have more World First game content

Alliance should have gotten something better than space goats imo


----------



## Draffut (May 9, 2010)

> Just because recently has been getting the majority of the World Firsts doesn't mean shit.



Actually, it shows that the Tauren health buff is brokenly awesome.

The best Alliance guild on my server switched to Horde when ICC came out just so they could get it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 9, 2010)

Lich King world first was by paragon on lightning' balade EU,Horde and not by US
And if im not mistaken first Shadowmorune  was by an orc DK ....



> A few minutes ago, , a Death Knight   (US-Mal'ganis) was the first player to complete the questline to  rebuild the legendary .  Congratulations to one lucky DK, and a very supportive guild!


Source mmo-champion


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 9, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Actually, it shows that the Tauren health buff is brokenly awesome.
> 
> The best Alliance guild on my server switched to Horde when ICC came out just so they could get it.



Lol, are you serious? You do realize it's 5% more base health, right? As in health before stamina is applied, right? As in its a static number based completely on your level and class? Night Elf tanks get a free -2% chance to be hit.

Also, world first legendaries just shows how much more lucky Alliance is with the RNG.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2010)

Sure they are.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 9, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Having to run all the way through the fucking capital for an anvil is superior!
> 
> 
> I know the stereotype is that Alli has all the retarded kids, but some people with their 'Horde'-pride are far more moronic. The best thing about being Alli is that you generally don't give a shit about the entire group, you care about your faction. =p


They added a new anvil near the entrance 
There is no horde pride tbh,not anymore at least.
When WOTLK came there where soo many who rerolled to blood elf DK's... it made everyone sick,plus the faction/race  change  fucked up the situation as well.

Also Warglaive of Azzinoth was first picked by last resort Member ( 2nd world kill) Horde,Eu Kazzak


----------



## Sedaiv (May 9, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Lich King world first was by paragon on lightning' balade EU,Horde and not by US
> And if im not mistaken first Shadowmorune  was by an orc DK ....
> 
> Source mmo-champion



The shitty pic on wowwiki didn't help. So ma bad, nonetheless, ONE out of six legendaries. I wouldn't count the Talisman of Bindings as it was an accidental drop as well as I wouldn't count the Black Qiraj Resonating Crystal as a true legendary either. Even though getting either one is a legendary feat, it's not a real legendary but it's own completely higher and different species all together. 

Also the looks of Modk looked more Elven than Tauren. My bad. 

Honestly entire guilds that change faction are true scrubs. I know Ascent went from being world first PVE to subpar PVP. Why? I don't know. They call themselves Gong Show and they're on Detheroc. 

LivingHitokiri: QED Beeyotch - )

CNTL+F "Blood Legion". Server: Illidan - US (Horde Guild) 2/3/10

Hate to break it to you, but America got the world first kill of Arthas. 25, H10, H25 doesn't mean shit except you either chose A: Harder difficult (which is still gratz) or B: You needed more people to help you out. Either way, Paragon may have had the World First Anub'arak kill, but they didn't get the World First Lich King kill. Blood Legion and the United States claims that one. Just like when I said "ECW is dead, and has been dead since 2001" JUST LIVE WITH IT.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 9, 2010)

No... the world first comes when you get the achievement and comes only from HC mode. THe reason is that the US servers get the patch sooner than EU,so BLizzard closes the gap by allowing the HC of being a true kill,hence the achievement server/world first.
Since the HC modes where introduced .


----------



## MuNaZ (May 9, 2010)

with Wotlk Heroic mode is the thing that decides the real first kill, if i remember correctly all other heroic LK kills after paragon's were with buffed zone buff...

the faction of the one that gets first kill means nothing... do you really think the faction of the one that gets the first kill is that important? those players could get their firsts kills on either faction, all that matters is skill, their time and dedication to do it.
Of course certain races have more useful racial for certain classes/situations but if some give an unfair balance to a faction it's blizzard devs fault, doesn't mean one faction > other. (by the way i'm not defending giving the same racials to both factions, there needs to be diversity between races, for fun and lore reasons...)


----------



## Sumon (May 9, 2010)

I miss times when there weren't blood elves and max lvl was 60.


----------



## Draffut (May 9, 2010)

MuNaZ said:


> with Wotlk Heroic mode is the thing that decides the real first kill, if i remember correctly all other heroic LK kills after paragon's were with buffed zone buff...



The first LK kills on both H10 and H25 were after the 5% buff was added.

So I guess, yes, all kills after Paragon's were with the buff, but so was Paragon's.



My-HiME said:


> Lol, are you serious? You do realize it's 5% more base health, right? As in health before stamina is applied, right? As in its a static number based completely on your level and class? Night Elf tanks get a free -2% chance to be hit.



I think you mean before gear is applied, but yes I know what it is.  And yes, I was completely serious.


----------



## MuNaZ (May 9, 2010)

i said "buffed zone buff" more than 5%, if i remember correctly all other kills after paragon's were with 10%


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 9, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> The first LK kills on both H10 and H25 were after the 5% buff was added.
> 
> So I guess, yes, all kills after Paragon's were with the buff, but so was Paragon's.
> 
> ...



Actually, no. Your base stamina before gear still increases your health above what your base health is. The 5% gain is before even that health gain.

And if you honestly thing 5% base health, before STAMINA is applied, is better than -2% chance to be hit... then, um. Right.

Not to mention Draenei provide a free 1%  hit to their entire raid, allowing for different gearing options to be hit capped. Thus increasing the entire raid's DPS as a result.

Also Gnomes get 5% more intellect... which scales. The Tauren buff does not scale, and has not for the entire expansion.


----------



## Petes12 (May 9, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> The first LK kills on both H10 and H25 were after the 5% buff was added.
> 
> So I guess, yes, all kills after Paragon's were with the buff, but so was Paragon's.



They're the only guild that did 25m with 5% though, everyone else needed 10% or 15%. 

And by the way Shadowmourne doesn't mean shit. The shards are luck based. The only thing relevant there is hard modes have a better chance to drop shards, but it's not 100%. All Legendaries are RNG. 

Racials have very little to do with the success of world first guilds. The simple fact is that those are groups of players way better than any of us are, even those of us who do the hard modes just a month behind the top guilds.

It also doesn't mean anything about how good one faction of players is, they do not represent everyone playing horde or alliance.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 9, 2010)

Tanking sindragoosa ,bloodqueen could be quite annoying.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 10, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> No... the world first comes when you get the achievement and comes only from HC mode. THe reason is that the US servers get the patch sooner than EU,so BLizzard closes the gap by allowing the HC of being a true kill,hence the achievement server/world first.
> Since the HC modes where introduced .



Noone takes Hard Modes as seriously except for top ranking guilds. Try finding a pug for TOGC, Ulduar Drake Runs or Heroic ICC. Blood Legion of Illidan on the US Servers had the world first kill of Arthas. End of arguement, I win: FLAWLESS VICTORY.


----------



## MuNaZ (May 10, 2010)

so we judge what counts by pugs now? we're talking to a wall people move along nothing to see here


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 10, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Noone takes Hard Modes as seriously except for top ranking guilds. Try finding a pug for TOGC, Ulduar Drake Runs or Heroic ICC. Blood Legion of Illidan on the US Servers had the world first kill of Arthas. End of arguement, I win: FLAWLESS VICTORY.


What are you talking about... Noone Takes hard modes serious because you cant pug,WHAT? Hard Modes at moment is like the normal ones in TBC...you didnt pugged BT on tbc didnt you?
You didnt win nothing,you just act childish in order to try and prove that US dudes are lol pro...


----------



## Sedaiv (May 10, 2010)

MuNaZ said:


> so we judge what counts by pugs now? we're talking to a wall people move along nothing to see here



Pugs show more skill than guilds at times. I've lead 25 dumbasses through full clears of Tempest Keep (Pre-nuke), Naxxramas (10 & 25), as well as Storming the Citadel in pugs and all without vent. Vent's over rated in my book, but a damn good idea nonetheless. 

Like I said, noone takes hard modes serious. It's only for bragging rights. Also I shoudl note, ENSIDIA (NOT PARAGON) got the World First Lich King Kill on 25 man difficulty, but Blizzard decided that they cheated (Still looking for this proof, apperently it was a fuck up on Blizzards part, NOT Ensidea cheating) so they took away their World First Kill and all loot associated with the kill then banned them for three days. 

I pugged the following during The Burning Crucade pre-nuke...

Karazhan
Gruul's Lair
Magtheridon's Lair
Tempest Keep
Battle for Mount Hyjal
Black Temple
Sunwell Plataeu

US > Europe ultimately. Not only do we got the world first kill of Arthas (FIRST KILL IS STILL THE FIRST KILL EVEN IF IT IS ON TEN MAN) but we also have the nukes  I don't know how or why i brought up nuclear bombs... but I just wanted to say that in a lame attempt to reference Dr. Dennis Leary.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 10, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Pugs show more skill than guilds at times. I've lead 25 dumbasses through full clears of Tempest Keep (Pre-nuke), Naxxramas (10 & 25), as well as Storming the Citadel in pugs and all without vent. Vent's over rated in my book, but a damn good idea nonetheless.
> 
> Like I said, noone takes hard modes serious. It's only for bragging rights. Also I shoudl note, ENSIDIA (NOT PARAGON) got the World First Lich King Kill on 25 man difficulty, but Blizzard decided that they cheated (Still looking for this proof, apperently it was a fuck up on Blizzards part, NOT Ensidea cheating) so they took away their World First Kill and all loot associated with the kill then banned them for three days.
> 
> ...


This is my last post to you, iw otn bother since you're liar,annoying and immature.Pugs doesnt take skills at all,pugs purpose ( in most occasions ) are for loot and going for some easy bosses. I REALLY doubt that you pugged TK pre nerf and CLEARED WITH PUGS since kael thas was one of the hardest bosses back then ( pre nerf) and was called the guild destroyer because people couldnt kill him.I wont even comment about Sunwell pug clear because it is rediculous.I told you already many times but you refuse to read it, The normal kill of Lich King doesnt count in normal since the US servers get the patch 1 day sooner than Eu servers.
About Ensidia, they cheated indeed and it was already stated how they did ( saronite bombs),even if Ensidia would have the first Kill on 25 hc how that would change the fact that Eu got the first 4 world firsts ?


----------



## Sedaiv (May 10, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> This is my last post to you, iw otn bother since you're liar,annoying and immature.Pugs doesnt take skills at all,pugs purpose ( in most occasions ) are for loot and going for some easy bosses. I REALLY doubt that you pugged TK pre nerf and CLEARED WITH PUGS since kael thas was one of the hardest bosses back then ( pre nerf) and was called the guild destroyer because people couldnt kill him.I wont even comment about Sunwell pug clear because it is rediculous.I told you already many times but you refuse to read it, The normal kill of Lich King doesnt count in normal since the US servers get the patch 1 day sooner than Eu servers.
> About Ensidia, they cheated indeed and it was already stated how they did ( saronite bombs),even if Ensidia would have the first Kill on 25 hc how that would change the fact that Eu got the first 4 world firsts ?



I'm willing to bet a months pay check you'll end up posting in reguards to myself again.

I'm not saying I had it on Farm. But I've cleared Pre-nuke Kael'Thalas Sunstridder. If a chinese guild can FULL CLEAR IN ONE NIGHT Black Temple in JUST Naxxramas 40 gear (with a upgrade here and there) it's not so unbelieveable that a 25 man group of people in Tier 4 killed Sunstridder. Now if you're talking about full clearing, I was vague and I do appologize...

Karazhan FULL CLEARED
Gruul's Lair FULL CLEARED
Magtheridon's Lair FULL CLEARED
Tempest Keep - The Eye FULL CLEARED
Battle for Mount Hyjal 2nd boss from Achimonde (never FC's pre nuke)
Black Temple (Cleared up to Reliquiery (SP?) of Souls)
Sunwell Plataeu (Couldn't even get past Kalecos, that shit's INSANE)

If you noticed, I didn't attempt Zul Aman as people ONLY wanted mount runs and SSC for some reason was bat shit insane pre-nuke but so much post nuke. 

It doesn't matter that we get the patches 1 day sooner than Euro, if you noticed they get the patch a day later and STILL get World First Kills on almost all of the raid bosses, do I really need to repost the list and say what server too? I think I do...

Onyxia - Alliance (US)
Ragnaros - Horde (Ascent US)
Nefarian - Horde (EU)
C'Thun - Horde (Nihilium which joined up with Curse to make Ensidia) (EU)
Kel'Thuzzad (Original) - Horde (Nihilium again) (EU)
Gruul the Dragon Slayer - Horde (Nihilium) (EU)
Magtheridon - Horde (Nihilium) (EU)
Lady Vashj - Horde (Nihilium) (EU)
Kael'Thalas Sunstridder - Horde (Nihilium) (EU)
Illidan Stormrage - Horde (Nihilium) (EU)
Achimonde - Horde (Nihilium) (EU)
Kel'Jaeden - Horde (Nihilium) (EU)
Sartharion - Horde (Ensidia) (EU)
Kel'Thuzzad (80) - Horde (Ensidia) (EU)
Malygos - Horde (Ensidia) (EU)
Yogg-Saron - Horde (Ensidia) (EU)
Algalon (The Raid Destroyer) - Horde (Ensidia) - HERE! (EU)
Anub'arak - Paragon (I THINK Horde, not sure) (EU)
Lich King - Horde (US)

Hmmmmm seems to me the majority are all Europe first DESPITE the fact ya'll get the patch a day LATER than we do.

As for Ensidia, I read that they thought it was part of the fight. Well either shit happens, spilled milk right? Also Blood Legion on the US Server Illidan definately isn't a Europe First dude. Paragon had first H10 and H25 kills while US had first KILL PERIOD even if it was 10 man and Ensidia remains #1 guild even if they did have #1 world 25 man first kill revoked. Ensidia is the best bat none.


----------



## Draffut (May 10, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> What are you talking about... Noone Takes hard modes serious because you cant pug,WHAT? Hard Modes at moment is like the normal ones in TBC...you didnt pugged BT on tbc didnt you?



... I did...


----------



## MuNaZ (May 10, 2010)

on certain servers it could be pugged, maybe until the end but it was rare.
but to say pug are the bar is fucking idiot, like i said before it's a wall...


----------



## Sedaiv (May 10, 2010)

MuNaZ said:


> on certain servers it could be pugged, maybe until the end but it was rare.
> but to say pug are the bar is fucking idiot, like i said before it's a wall...



Direct reference to me, pay up sucka. The only time it's a wall is when YOU'RE narrow minded.


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Noone takes Hard Modes as seriously except for top ranking guilds.



Hard modes are all that matter.

Also Ensidia knew exactly what they were doing and were rightfully banned for cheating.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 10, 2010)

Seriously? from what I read the rogue didn't and if anything it really didn't make the LK fight any easier, if not harder.


----------



## Draffut (May 10, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Seriously? from what I read the rogue didn't and if anything it really didn't make the LK fight any easier, if not harder.



Well, we honestly don't know if they did it on purpose.  Unless we somehow get a copy of their Vent convo.  But from my point of view, with only one rogue using it, and the bombs having a minute long CD, how could they not realise it after numerous attempts?

And it does make Phase 2 of the Lich King fight *significantly* easier.  It makes Defiles alittle more managable, and it makes the Valkyrie drops trivial.

If it also effected Phase 3 (I have not heard either way) it would make it slightly easier.  It would again make the Defiles much more managable, and would make the kiting of the Vile Spirits simpler.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 11, 2010)

True we'd need that vent conversation to be exact. Nevertheless that was a glitch that Blizzard fucked up on, usually not testing their patches enough =/ Blizzard = Inempt.

BTW new enhancement gear, check it out over at wow-heroes or armory. I might be able to apply for Might soon =) (They're the top alliance and now top guild of Turalyon, Realm first Grand Crucader, Real First Tribute to Insanity, Real First Lich King 25H kill)


----------



## Petes12 (May 11, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Seriously? from what I read the rogue didn't and if anything it really didn't make the LK fight any easier, if not harder.



That's because you read what Ensidia said, without experiencing the fight yourself or knowing all the details. They were lying. The supposedly 'easy phase' is the hardest phase of the fight (this was especially true before the raid buff started). They also knew that grenades cause a trigger on floors because early in ToC they discovered they could break the floor during arthas' speech with a grenade, dropping them down to anub's room before arthas can do it. And finally you have to purposefully aim the grenade at the edge of the floor- not where arthas would be tanked- in order to trigger the change. 

They flat out cheated, and tried to deny it, there's no doubt they deserved their ban and the removal of their achievement. 

Also I just got an armored frostwyrm!


----------



## Sedaiv (May 11, 2010)

The only easy phase is when you're fighting Arthas and you just nuke the shit outta him while Terenas Menethril II and the souls locked in Frostmourne suspend him over the raid. That's the ONLY easy part... I stilil wonder what happens if every sits aroudn with their dicks in their hands... will he get free adn attack you/wipe you out? For that matter, what if you wipe in Yogg +3/+2/+1/+0 after tosses Val'anyr in his mouth... do you gotta get 30 pieces again or just retake the quest? 

Gratz on your Frostwrym, I got the following today errr yesterday...

Subtraction (Kill Thaddius with 8 or less players)
The Dedicated Few (Defeat the Bosses of Naxxramas with 8 or less player)
Deyin' the Scion (Kill a Scion)
The Spellweaver's Downfall (Slay Malygos)
Champion of the Frozen Wasts (Complete all Heroics, Naxxramas, OS & EOE)


----------



## Draffut (May 11, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> The only easy phase is when you're fighting Arthas and you just nuke the shit outta him while Terenas Menethril II and the souls locked in Frostmourne suspend him over the raid. That's the ONLY easy part...



In Heroic yes, but Phase 1 is actually suprisingly easy in normal.


----------



## Petes12 (May 11, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> The only easy phase is when you're fighting Arthas and you just nuke the shit outta him while Terenas Menethril II and the souls locked in Frostmourne suspend him over the raid. That's the ONLY easy part...


Well it's all relative. Phase 2 is the phase that Ensidia cheated on, then claimed it wouldn't have made much of a difference anyway because it's an easy phase. That was them lying. Phase 2 is by far the hardest phase of the fight, and their cheat completely trivialized everything challenging about it. There's no question of Ensidia's guilt, and you shouldn't really be surprised either it's not the first time they've done something like that.


----------



## Jotun (May 12, 2010)

They also posted logs with big chunks missing in the Val kyr phase. They were doing it on purpose and it wasn't the first time they had done something like that. I'm glad they got drop kicked off their high horse.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 12, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Well it's all relative. Phase 2 is the phase that Ensidia cheated on, then claimed it wouldn't have made much of a difference anyway because it's an easy phase. That was them lying. Phase 2 is by far the hardest phase of the fight, and their cheat completely trivialized everything challenging about it. There's no question of Ensidia's guilt, and you shouldn't really be surprised either it's not the first time they've done something like that.



Everyone has different meanings of "harder". For example...

I consider the Twin Emperors the hardest fight in the game. Sure it's a lvl 60 raid, but I've only seen a HANDFUL of a pugs down them. Let alone guilds.

I thought Aran was a hard fight then I found out about the door method. But then I saw the Aran fight was uber easy.

Netherspite was cake then post nuke it was hard.

I find the Horsemen to be harder than Heigan the Unclean.

I feel Anub'Arak was hard but really isn't as long as you got good DPS.

Bad example I know but as I said, everyone has different meanings to hard. Ensidia probably found P2 easier than the rest of us.



Jotun said:


> They also posted logs with big chunks missing in the Val kyr phase. They were doing it on purpose and it wasn't the first time they had done something like that. I'm glad they got drop kicked off their high horse.



WTB Proof?

Got my Plethora of pets. I've decided time to get me my "IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAND!?!?" Achievement.


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2010)

Why is it so hard to accept that they cheated, especially when it's so obvious? 

And you can argue twins was a hard fight at 60 but the inability of pugs to get it doesn't make it even remotely the hardest fight in the game. That's not a matter of opinion, there are definitely fights out there more complex and more difficult to beat. 

All the other fights you mentioned are really easy. 

And Lich King phase 2 is also not up for debate. What Ensidia said was that phase 2 was 'one of the easier phases'. It's not. It's the hardest. There's no room for opinion there. The only reason that phase was easier for ensidia was because _they cheated_. They're a sketchy guild that cheats any chance they can because they want world firsts.


----------



## Draffut (May 12, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Everyone has different meanings of "harder". For example...
> 
> I consider the Twin Emperors the hardest fight in the game. Sure it's a lvl 60 raid, but I've only seen a HANDFUL of a pugs down them. Let alone guilds.
> 
> ...



Even if they did find it the easiest phase, saying that it did not make the phase easier is bullshit.  I removed any threat from the Valkries which are the only real problem in that phase anyhow.


----------



## Starrk (May 12, 2010)

My time HAD to run out a day before I could run a random heroic to get my Frost Emblem belt for my Rogue. 

At least my Mage has hers'.


----------



## sori (May 13, 2010)

Wow... can't believe I never thought to look for this before when I'm on here and WoW at the same time all day...


----------



## Sedaiv (May 13, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Why is it so hard to accept that they cheated, especially when it's so obvious?
> 
> And you can argue twins was a hard fight at 60 but the inability of pugs to get it doesn't make it even remotely the hardest fight in the game. That's not a matter of opinion, there are definitely fights out there more complex and more difficult to beat.
> 
> ...



Can you like, such a choad and accept the fact that: I hate you and i'm not gonna agree. If Ensidia found P2 easier than the others, then yeah that's their opinion. Opinions are like assholes, and everyone's different. I'm not going to explain the rule of "In the level of gear at the time" statement goes without saying. If you're truly that dumb to believe "OH! SURELY HE MEANS EVERYONE RUNNING AROUND IN GEAR OF 232+." I gotta state this since simply will not fingure out the rest of this post is a ruse...

Just because YOU have difficulty with P2 doesn't mean everyone does. Don't be jealous you're not good enough to get world firsts. I admit I am envious that they get world firsts and all other guilds I find have no balls to attempt realm first let alone world firsts, I believe that Blizzard fucked up. Ensidia is hte best, got world first 25 kill, and remains the standard. Paragon can have hte World first H10, H25 kills, Ensidia got 1st 25 kill but US is still #1 for having world first kill PEROID.


----------



## Starrk (May 13, 2010)

sori said:


> Wow... can't believe I never thought to look for this before when I'm on here and WoW at the same time all day...



Welcome to the scourge of the forums.


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Can you like, such a choad and accept the fact that: I hate you and i'm not gonna agree. If Ensidia found P2 easier than the others, then yeah that's their opinion. Opinions are like assholes, and everyone's different. I'm not going to explain the rule of "In the level of gear at the time" statement goes without saying. If you're truly that dumb to believe "OH! SURELY HE MEANS EVERYONE RUNNING AROUND IN GEAR OF 232+." I gotta state this since simply will not fingure out the rest of this post is a ruse...
> 
> Just because YOU have difficulty with P2 doesn't mean everyone does. Don't be jealous you're not good enough to get world firsts. I admit I am envious that they get world firsts and all other guilds I find have no balls to attempt realm first let alone world firsts, I believe that Blizzard fucked up. Ensidia is hte best, got world first 25 kill, and remains the standard. Paragon can have hte World first H10, H25 kills, Ensidia got 1st 25 kill but US is still #1 for having world first kill PEROID.



I'm not jealous. I'm sure phase 2 was easier for Ensidia and Paragon etc than it was for us. It was still by far the hardest phase of the fight. It's very obvious to anyone who has done arthas that Ensidia cheated. And of course Blizzard didn't ban them for no reason, it was obvious to them too. 

Oh and you're not nearly good enough a player to get world firsts, you might as well give up that pipe dream. Another example of when opinions can be flat out wrong would be your 'opinion' that it's ok to gem for crit on an enhancement shaman, by the way!


----------



## sori (May 13, 2010)

Stark said:


> Welcome to the scourge of the forums.



 Wouldn't doubt that some thing that Though I guess the last thing some would want me to do is find this thread considering how much I AM playing wow*playing now*


----------



## Starrk (May 13, 2010)

Man, my Raid progress is terrible.

I've beaten Sartharion in 10 & 25 man on my Rogue, and 10 man on my Mage.

Naxx: Rogue/Mage-> Razuvious/Noth/Anub'Rekhan Nothing else due to it being Weekly.

VoA: Rogue/Mage-> Koralon/Toravon  No one ever wants to continue.

Ulduar: Rogue/Mage-> Flame Leviathan/Ignis  Mage-> Razorscale/XT-002  Obviously because of Weekly.

TotC: Rogue-> Whole thing  Mage-> Can't get past Icehowl

I've never been into Onyxia's Lair or EoE, and my Rogue couldn't get past Marrowgar.


----------



## Velvet (May 13, 2010)

*i wanna go to Onyxia*


----------



## sori (May 13, 2010)

You're doing better than me, I've only got one 80 so far, an alliance druid.

EoE- 10man and only because the weekly last week(never been in 25 man)

TotC- 10man and that's it =.=' (and unfortunately, it's the weekly for Dragonblight realm this week)

ICC- got Festergut and Rotface downed in 10 man but no farther. Only got to Saurfang down in 25 man (going back into 10man today and 25 later this week)

Naxx- FINALLY got my 10man achieve last week.

Ulduar- everything(including ignis and razorscale) until you get Kolgarn down, haven't killed farther than him.

Obsidian Sanctum- pretty easy, got it as well as the Less is More achieve on both, but not with a drake up.

VoA- downed all of them before Toravon came out.


 Oh, I've killed Ony in 10man also and got her bag


----------



## Draffut (May 14, 2010)

7/12 Hard Modes down.

Deathwhisper and Saurfang are on the schedule for next week.  The former is one tough SOB.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 14, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Oh and you're not nearly good enough a player to get world firsts, you might as well give up that pipe dream. Another example of when opinions can be flat out wrong would be your 'opinion' that it's ok to gem for crit on an enhancement shaman, by the way!



If I simply had the time to raid normally (Most people I've met consider 6-10, 7-11, or 8-12 normal) then I would care a little more about what I gem for. But then again I could be the usual ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who takes what Elitiest Jerks says as cospel, grab nothing but Haste, drop skinning for Jewelcrafting, wrap it up, pack it up and continue being a conformist, but that's just not me. I much rather gem for Attack Power, but then again I do love my critical hit hence the gemming. But until I find a guild with balls, I'm not conforming.



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> 7/12 Hard Modes down.
> 
> Deathwhisper and Saurfang are on the schedule for next week.  The former is one tough SOB.



Gratz bro, I heard she was like 2x harder on Heroic vs reg.

As for my Shaman...

Molten Core - Dueo clear for rep every week.

Blackwing Lair - Trying to find a duo paladin so I can clear it ever week for elementium ore and my tier 2 chest, glove sand helmet.

Naxxramas 40 - Only did once and made half way through death knights wing before i had to drop due to work.

Zul Gurub - Farming for mounts

Ruins of Ahn'Qiraj - Not going back, don't need the enchants nad I'm exhalted with Cenarion Circle.

Temple of Ahn'Qiraj - Trying to get a good 10 man group consisting of 2 Death Knights with Frost Spec, 2 Frost Mages another Enhancement Shaman and two healers to get it on famr and farm that until I'm fully exhalted with Brood of Nozdormu.

Karazhan - Had it on weekly farm, still haven't got the mount.

Zul Aman - Never did it during 70s, but I need the enchantment from there.

Gruul's Lair - Had on farm.

Magtheridon's Lair - Had on farm.

Serpent Shrine Cavern - Just need my T5 Gloves and I'm DONE with it.

Tempest Keep - Trying to get weekly raid group together for mount farming.

Battle for Mount Hyjal - Done, fully exhalted & Got my T6 Head & Gloves

Black Temple - Gotta get my 3 pieces of tier AND exhalted here, pugging this sucks.

Sunwell Plataeu - Same as above.

Naxx 10/25 - Just need to get "The Undying", "The Immortal", and finish 25 Man by kill KT.

Obxidian Sanctum - Only need teh Twilight Drake from 25 man, but I don't care about it.

Malygos - Still gotta do A Poke In The Eye and You Don't Have An Eternity for 10 man, and do all 4 achievements in 25 man.

Ulduar - Gotta actually raid this one fully sometime.

Trial of the Crucader - Done.

Trial of the Grand Crucader - Same as Ulduar.

Icecrown Citadel - Still haven't got Professor Putricide on Farm in 10 or 25 man.

Just waiting on Ruby Sanctum.


----------



## sori (May 14, 2010)

I've done all the Classic raids except for Temple of Ahn'Qiraj for the achievements. Unfortunately, it's a pain to get into a pug for it on my realm and it make it very far. Got my Outland Raider achieve, but there are some I'm trying to get into more for mounts.


Going for the Mountain o'Mounts achievement for the Blue Dragonhawk Mount. Been trying to go into Heroic Sethekk Halls each day I can with my paladin friend to try for the Raven Lord, but it's not dropped in the 6-8 times we've done it. Pretty much the same thing with the Baron's Mount in Stratholme, but I solo that on my druid.


: / Was looking through my achievements earlier and tried to figure out where I left off on getting my Skeleton Key, but I can't figure it out. That's the only key I have left for the Key Master acheive also.


----------



## Starrk (May 14, 2010)

Man, the only Raid I've ever done all the way through is Zul'Gurub, and that was only because I went in to fish up the one boss to get the 'Deadliest Catch' acheesement and some 80s were outside planning to go in, so I dropped my other group (a few guildies, they were ok with it) and went with them.

My time ran out the other day and I have no extra money until Tuesday. @_@
But I am so going to gear my Rogue and Mage up asap so I can burn through some lesser dungeons in preparation for some ICC runs.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 14, 2010)

I barely ever did any raids when I was the appropriate level for them before WotLK. When 60 was the cap the most I did was Upper Blackrock Spire. xD When I hit the max level most of the time I did battlegrounds. I think the only other raid I actually did when I was 60 was ZG, I thought it was pretty. Never completed it until 80 became the cap. I wasn't around when 70 was the cap, that's when I left the game until after WotLK came out. And now it turns out I actually raid regularly. I guess I finally found that fatty loots lust. :3

Previews for professions in Cataclysm pleases me for the most part. I would have liked it if they fleshed out stuff instead of removing the three specializations in crafting professions. But I do like the potential of skilling up with more points with harder to craft items. The random stats to crafted item sounds interesting as well. Mostly, give me more fish to catch, wheeeee. <3


----------



## Sedaiv (May 14, 2010)

sori said:


> I've done all the Classic raids except for Temple of Ahn'Qiraj for the achievements. Unfortunately, it's a pain to get into a pug for it on my realm and it make it very far. Got my Outland Raider achieve, but there are some I'm trying to get into more for mounts.
> 
> Going for the Mountain o'Mounts achievement for the Blue Dragonhawk Mount. Been trying to go into Heroic Sethekk Halls each day I can with my paladin friend to try for the Raven Lord, but it's not dropped in the 6-8 times we've done it. Pretty much the same thing with the Baron's Mount in Stratholme, but I solo that on my druid.
> 
> : / Was looking through my achievements earlier and tried to figure out where I left off on getting my Skeleton Key, but I can't figure it out. That's the only key I have left for the Key Master acheive also.



Honestly, the easiest way to PUG Temple ol Ahn'Qiraj is announce it for Friday/Saturday night, have a full group of 40 people. Two Tanks, Five Healers, everyone else DPS. Hopefully atleast 3 Frost Death Knights and Three Frost mages pup up. That way you guys can tank & spank the whole instances. Just make sure to set groups up so you can Melee & Casters on both sides of the Emperors. What sever are you on? I'll try helping you get that achievement on a Death Knight.

Anzu has roughly a .08% chance of dropping while the Deathcharge has like 1% (WAY up from .0001% which was like 1 in 5000, kinda like Al'ar).

The Skeleton Key if memory serves right is the key to Scholomance. It's the end of a small chain quest in Western Plaguelands.



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I barely ever did any raids when I was the appropriate level for them before WotLK. When 60 was the cap the most I did was Upper Blackrock Spire. xD When I hit the max level most of the time I did battlegrounds. I think the only other raid I actually did when I was 60 was ZG, I thought it was pretty. Never completed it until 80 became the cap. I wasn't around when 70 was the cap, that's when I left the game until after WotLK came out. And now it turns out I actually raid regularly. I guess I finally found that fatty loots lust. :3
> 
> Previews for professions in Cataclysm pleases me for the most part. I would have liked it if they fleshed out stuff instead of removing the three specializations in crafting professions. But I do like the potential of skilling up with more points with harder to craft items. The random stats to crafted item sounds interesting as well. Mostly, give me more fish to catch, wheeeee. <3



I like how we'll be able to change stats on items if we're the approprite crafting. I.E. Blacksmiths can change Plate and Weapons to their needs, Leatherworkers can change Leather and Mail, Tailors can change Backs and Cloth, Jewelcrafters can change Rings, Trinkets and Necklaces.

What about us Enchanters?


----------



## Draffut (May 14, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I barely ever did any raids when I was the appropriate level for them before WotLK. When 60 was the cap the most I did was Upper Blackrock Spire. xD When I hit the max level most of the time I did battlegrounds. I think the only other raid I actually did when I was 60 was ZG, I thought it was pretty. Never completed it until 80 became the cap. I wasn't around when 70 was the cap, that's when I left the game until after WotLK came out. And now it turns out I actually raid regularly. I guess I finally found that fatty loots lust. :3



My work schedule used to screw up my raiding.  At 60, I raided up till bout halfway through AQ40, then I got put on night shift and that ended.

I started a month late on BC, my friends from 60 had all switched servers, I switched with them.  Raided there until about part was through TK, then I got deployed.  Was never able to get my raid spot back and I stopped playing.  (My guild got server first on M'uru in Sunwell, then immediatly crashed and burned)

Moved server again to Kul Tiras, and after like 4 different raiding guilds here finally found a good spot.



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> The random stats to crafted item sounds interesting as well. Mostly, give me more fish to catch, wheeeee. <3



Sounds a little to Diabloish to me.  As long as we don't have people spamming trade for like 80/125/6 DK helms or some shit it can work.



> Was looking through my achievements earlier and tried to figure out where I left off on getting my Skeleton Key, but I can't figure it out. That's the only key I have left for the Key Master acheive also.



Probobly in Tanaris or Un'Guru.  You have to travel there with Thorium bars to craft the key ontop of that volcano in Un'Goro.


----------



## Starrk (May 14, 2010)

I didn't enjoy how Engineering had no true info. 

Hopefully they keep true to their word and allow me to make better things I can sell to others.


----------



## sori (May 14, 2010)

That's where all of my Temple of AQ have trouble, I've never got into a run where anyone has done the fight well. One problem I find on my server is that my friends are in a guild that raids ICC on Saturdays so not much luck getting the people I know work well together.

My main's on Dragonblight, a Night Elf Druid Soritakeno (lol some who know me here should recognize the last half of the name XP)


I've seen the Baron's Mount drop once, it was my first time in there with a friend and he won the roll on it. Haven't seen it drop since(that time wasn't within the time limit for the gauntlet either). I DO have my Swift White Hawkstrider though, it dropped my first time in Heroic Magister's Terrace. (had do run both in one day just to do the outlands daily in there). OOO do I love one part in that dungeon though! It's a boomkin's dream to be able to run in blasting things with all your spells  well, at least this boomkin :33


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I barely ever did any raids when I was the appropriate level for them before WotLK. When 60 was the cap the most I did was Upper Blackrock Spire. xD When I hit the max level most of the time I did battlegrounds. I think the only other raid I actually did when I was 60 was ZG, I thought it was pretty. Never completed it until 80 became the cap. I wasn't around when 70 was the cap, that's when I left the game until after WotLK came out. And now it turns out I actually raid regularly. I guess I finally found that fatty loots lust. :3
> 
> Previews for professions in Cataclysm pleases me for the most part. I would have liked it if they fleshed out stuff instead of removing the three specializations in crafting professions. But I do like the potential of skilling up with more points with harder to craft items. The random stats to crafted item sounds interesting as well. Mostly, give me more fish to catch, wheeeee. <3



are they changing fishing in anyways?

cause though i leveled it up in on my priest i haven't bothered trying to level it on any other char cause its a real pain


----------



## sori (May 14, 2010)

The skill cap will at least be going up even if they change nothing else about fishing.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 14, 2010)

Got a new healer belt (Deathspeakers Disciple's Belt) from ICC10 and my T10 healer totem (Totem of the Surging Sea). Tried Heal Dragon, got her up to 70% first attempt, 87% 2nd, 57% third and , wiped once on Festergut, twice on Rotface, have NO idea what happened today. Gonna try and pug ICC25 on monday. 

No groups for Onyxia for quiet some time. I find it weird. Tried to do The Undying, one of hte Death Knights I had LIED and said they've done it before, and died on the FIRST part of the dance

Terrible luck for me this weak.


----------



## Starrk (May 14, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Got a new healer belt (Deathspeakers Disciple's Belt) from ICC10 and my T10 healer totem (Totem of the Surging Sea). Tried Heal Dragon, got her up to 70% first attempt, 87% 2nd, 57% third and , wiped once on Festergut, twice on Rotface, have NO idea what happened today. Gonna try and pug ICC25 on monday.
> 
> No groups for Onyxia for quiet some time. I find it weird. Tried to do The Undying, one of hte Death Knights I had LIED and said they've done it before, and died on the FIRST part of the dance
> 
> Terrible luck for me this weak.



Ugh, Heigan.

Me and 4 (yes, 4) Guildies decided to contine past Noth in the Plague Quarter and attempt to go all the way through that part. Though I was the only one out of the 5 that had never done the Dance before, I wasn't the only one dying brutally, lol.


----------



## Savior (May 14, 2010)

Whew finally got Jugg's Vitality , a ridiculous 18 attempts to get it too...sick of ToC


----------



## Sedaiv (May 14, 2010)

I USE TO be able to dance, I usually start in this order...

Plague Wing
Abomination Wing (Construct for you scrubs)
Death Knight Wing (Military)
Spider Wing
Frostwrym Wing

But since we can skip to goto Sapp/KT instead, it's Plague, Abomination then Frost. Get the hard ones out of the way. I Remember the days when the Four Horsemen were harder than Thaddius. When one placed spell (forget the name( = Wipe. I Like how my spells in resto are reduced by 23%.


----------



## Starrk (May 15, 2010)

Everyone tries to get into ICC as soon  as possible. 

I have zero experience in raids.


----------



## Petes12 (May 15, 2010)

Don't click if you don't like cata spoilers, it's a tour of Blackwing Descent, one of the future raid instances- 

Same user has uploaded videos that give a little tour of most of the new dungeons and raids in cata. Not sure I care for going back to the SSC/TK model for raids, they seem so short. But man that's cool how it winds through different sections of Blackrock Mountain.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 15, 2010)

I like short raids and instances. I don't want to spend 3/4 hours running a instance, I.E. Maraudon. I hate that place. Ulduar and Naxx are the biggest I want, ICC is okay.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 15, 2010)

It still baffles me how people can fail over and over on the Heigan dance....


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 15, 2010)

Meh , Putricide down after 2 weeks on him failing.... 
Now sindragosa left before we go LK


----------



## Petes12 (May 15, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I like short raids and instances. I don't want to spend 3/4 hours running a instance, I.E. Maraudon. I hate that place. Ulduar and Naxx are the biggest I want, ICC is okay.



I like short instances. But raids I want to be a bit longer. ICC and Ulduar I would consider fairly long though, they're about the length I want. These new ones, Grim Batol and Blackwing Descent, are going to be shorter, with maybe only 6 bosses each. But I'd rather they had just made 1 long raid with 12 bosses.


----------



## Muk (May 15, 2010)

i figured out how to do the dance after like a long time after ulduar started and people weren't really interested in nax anymore 

you pretty much stand on the stuff that was previously spewing the green stuff and then run again once he's spewing green stuff

that's all there is to it


----------



## Starrk (May 15, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I like short raids and instances. I don't want to spend 3/4 hours running a instance, I.E. Maraudon. I hate that place. Ulduar and Naxx are the biggest I want, ICC is okay.



My Pally tank is just within the range of 'Pristine Waters'.


----------



## Muk (May 15, 2010)

anyone watching IMMT?

it's actually quiet funny


----------



## Draffut (May 15, 2010)

Muk said:


> anyone watching IMMT?
> 
> it's actually quiet funny



What??????


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 15, 2010)

Sindragosa HC 25 is retarded  it will takes us couple of days it seems :/
I still cant believe those Paragon dudes beating everything with 5%. It is insane


----------



## Draffut (May 15, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Sindragosa HC 25 is retarded  it will takes us couple of days it seems :/
> I still cant believe those Paragon dudes beating everything with 5%. It is insane



Armory profile?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 15, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Armory profile?


----------



## Sedaiv (May 16, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> It still baffles me how people can fail over and over on the Heigan dance....



I haven't danced in some time, I've forgotten how. I'll just ask a Paladin to throw Divine Intervention on me when he teleports. Now there's new players who have awesome gear who never put a FOOT in Naxxramas.



Petes12 said:


> I like short instances. But raids I want to be a bit longer. ICC and Ulduar I would consider fairly long though, they're about the length I want. These new ones, Grim Batol and Blackwing Descent, are going to be shorter, with maybe only 6 bosses each. But I'd rather they had just made 1 long raid with 12 bosses.



I love doing raids with a fair amoutn of bosses, but I pug and don't got a lot of time to play the whole instance in one run, I play 9AM to 2PM and the other days I need vent to explain for dumbasses =/. These 6 boss raids are okay, I feel 8 to 10 is sufficient.


----------



## Starrk (May 16, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I haven't danced in some time, I've forgotten how. I'll just ask a Paladin to throw Divine Intervention on me when he teleports. *Now there's new players who have awesome gear who never put a FOOT in Naxxramas.*.



This sums up what my guild expects of me.

They believe I should be able to gear up for ICC through Triumph & Frost Emblems, lol.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 16, 2010)

Stark said:


> This sums up what my guild expects of me.
> 
> They believe I should be able to gear up for ICC through Triumph & Frost Emblems, lol.



Link me your character/s Stark. I'll tell you how to gear up for ICC. But the Frost part is true, use your Frost Badges from Dailys, stockpile them, and buy your tier. I've bout my 264 Resto Totem (Totem of the Surging Sea) and I'm thinking about buying my 264 Enhancement Totem (Totem of the Avalanche), it'll increase my Attack Power buy a sweet 146 attack power and stacsk 3 times in 15 seconds, there's no reason why I shouldn't have 3 stacks running pretty much any instance or raid. But I rather get my T10 gloves so I can get my T10 2 piece bonus giving me +12% additional damage while Shamanisitic Rage is active.

Link me or tell me what your classes are and I'll give you a hand getting geared up.


----------



## Draffut (May 16, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Link me your character/s Stark. I'll tell you how to gear up for ICC. But the Frost part is true, use your Frost Badges from Dailys, stockpile them, and buy your tier. I've bout my 264 Resto Totem (Totem of the Surging Sea) and I'm thinking about buying my 264 Enhancement Totem (Totem of the Avalanche), it'll increase my Attack Power buy a sweet 146 attack power and stacsk 3 times in 15 seconds, there's no reason why I shouldn't have 3 stacks running pretty much any instance or raid. But I rather get my T10 gloves so I can get my T10 2 piece bonus giving me +12% additional damage while Shamanisitic Rage is active.
> 
> Link me or tell me what your classes are and I'll give you a hand getting geared up.



Without getting into ICC, you can only get 23 frost a week.  Thats a month for just 1 of the expensive set pieces.  Expecting someone to pull that off is silly.  Cata will come out before you finish with the Frost's.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 17, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Without getting into ICC, you can only get 23 frost a week.  Thats a month for just 1 of the expensive set pieces.  Expecting someone to pull that off is silly.  Cata will come out before you finish with the Frost's.



Fully aware brother.

You get five from Weekly Raid, Two from Daily Heroic (Fourteen), I BELIEVE three from Toravon. Even so they can still get geared up before Cataclysm.

Toravon drops T10 Gear/Wraithful Gladitor, which although isn't as GOOD as T10, it's a step in teh right direction as it's high level gear. They can also PVP and use their honor to get Wraithful Gladitoar/Relentless Gladiator gear. They can grab lvl 245 Helmet/Shoulders with some 30/35 Badge of Triumph from the Badge of Triumph Vender, they can keep running Heroics to get their 3/4 pieces of Tier 9, those 23 Frost can be saved for two weeks, 46 to grab a 264 Trinket, or they can buy a 232 & 245 Trinkets from Badge, same goes with rings. So that leaves us with Necklace, Wrist, Belt and Shoes. The Heroic ICC Five Mans offer good Belts and Shoes, they can get Conquest Necklaces and Wrists. They should JUST be ready for Ice Crown Citadel getting top level enchants and getting epic gems. 

Then again I might this out to be too simple. As a DPS only class, they'll have LONG waits, Heals and Tanks however get shorter waits but have higher demands, unless they're Fearl Druid in which 3/3 Survival of the Fittest means just get HP after getting Expert capped at 27 (10 come from talents ALONE). Healers can be undergeared to some degree and still be effective, they'll just have a lot of down time, trust me I know. I had a lot of down time and 3/4 attempts at Heroic ICCs but the pugs I had were VERY understanding and saw I was busting my ass for them. But out of all my pugs only one was fail as me and the tank didn't work very well together.


----------



## Starrk (May 17, 2010)

Both on Bladefist (US). I'm stockpiling mats for  and . Just got my Mage her belt with Frosts, only two more for my Rogue's.

95 is way too many to get.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 17, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> It still baffles me how people can fail over and over on the Heigan dance....


Ohohoh, me, I'm fabulous at it. And by fabulous I mean I think I have only lived through it once out 30+ times doing it. I figured standing pretty much on top of the tank would work, I'm just bad at following. D:


LivingHitokiri said:


> Meh , Putricide down after 2 weeks on him failing....
> Now sindragosa left before we go LK


Grats on Putricide! My guild downed him for the first time a bit ago. But we haven't downed him again since people keep not showing up. >.>;


Stark said:


> Both on Bladefist (US). I'm stockpiling mats for  and . Just got my Mage her belt with Frosts, only two more for my Rogue's.
> 
> 95 is way too many to get.


Well, good luck with starting somewhere. If your server isn't abyssmal you could always try pugging the first wing to start getting some gear. My server has quite a few 10man pugs that spring up for just the first wing these days. Your gear doesn't really need to be that spectacular for that part of it.


----------



## Starrk (May 17, 2010)

But does my gear look sufficient enough to go through the Lower Spire wing of ICC?


----------



## Naruto (May 17, 2010)

Stark said:


> This sums up what my guild expects of me.
> 
> They believe I should be able to gear up for ICC through Triumph & Frost Emblems, lol.



You...can. You don't need to do raid progression anymore. Haven't had to for a long time.

You can gear up to ICC 25 with badges. It's just faster if you run ICC 10.


----------



## Starrk (May 17, 2010)

Naruto said:


> You...can. You don't need to do raid progression anymore. Haven't had to for a long time.
> 
> You can gear up to ICC 25 with badges. It's just faster if you run ICC 10.



But therein lies my problem.

My guild runs ToC almost every week. We tried ICC25 but did not have the dps (or so I was told) to take down Marrowgar efficiently enough.

And even if I do the Daily Heroic and Weekly, it'll still take a while before I can get enough Frost Emblem gear to feel secure enough to properly provide DPS for my guild.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 17, 2010)

Stark said:


> Both on Bladefist (US). I'm stockpiling mats for  and . Just got my Mage her belt with Frosts, only two more for my Rogue's.
> 
> 95 is way too many to get.



Okay, now i got a place to work with. Your rogue should be talented like this for raiding...

263 hit rating w/o Precision, 99 if you have precision for your Yellow Hits. So you're over hit capped. you need 446 hit rating to be hit capped for your poisons, so you got both yoru attacking and poisons hit capped. Gratz. Also get 26 Expertise too. That way you'll be capped for Yellow, Spell (Poisons in other words) and Expert capped. Once those are meet, you're good to go. 

I cannot find anything good for talents and glyphs =/ from what I've talked with Might (Top Guild on Turalyon, Alliance FTW) they suggested Subelty, once the PVP Spec, to be the top Raid DPS Spec, but I think that's BS. I firmly believe that Combat is the better Raid DPS spec with Assassination is the better leveling. I mean it's totally your choice bro, I'm at the bottom when it comes to Rogues. If you want me to suggest a spec, let me ask this: Are you a slow weapon Rogue (like Shamen and Death Knights) or a fast weapon Rogue? Shamen are basically spell casting Rogues if you're going with slow weapon DPS.

Run Heroic ICC 5 mans, you can get a better melee DPS cloak. Tailors can make the Ice Stalkers Cloak, Heroic Violet Hold has one that drops from Cyanagosa, Reg Trial of the Champion is viable too as it's repeatable, Hammerhead Sharksin Cloak is from the Badge of Valor vender, Accursed Crawling Cape comes from Reg Forge of Souls, there's several from Reg Halls of Reflection. I suggest running reg ICC 5 mans for either badges to get a cloak or get one that drops from reg FOS/HOR. 

Either run Heroic Naxxramas for better braces or run Heroic Pit of Saron for a 232 bracer, then that's good. Get your T9 Gloves & Pants. Right off the bat, get your T9 Pants & T9 Gloves for MUCH better upgrades, the badges aren't hard to get either. You can badge run Naxxramas for 18 (36 for reg and heroic runs) as well as farm atleast 100 or so from doing every heroic. 

Your Rings are good. Get the Needle Encrested Scorpion from Heroic Forge of Souls (Final Boss there). Then your trinkets will be good enough. I'm Enhancement and I got that (I was the ONLY melee DPS, the Tank lost the roll for his off =D) and that thing procs like a motha fucka. 

Don't worry about Socketing Bonuses. Get Expert capped at 26 FIRST. Get the following enchantments...

Chest - Powerful Stats
Legs - Icescale Leg Armor/Nerubian Leg Reinforcements
Bracers - Greater Assualt/Expertise (go for GA)
Weapons - Double Berserking/Mongoose or combo of. It procs fairly often.

I gear scored & checked you on WoW Heroes, you're JUST ready for Icecrown Citadel 10 man, with those enchantments, you'll be close to being ICC 25 ready. 

That's all I can suggest for your rogue.

As for your mage, I'll get to them on one of my breaks or tomorrow. But off hte bat get the Badge of Triumph Necklace, T9 Gloves, Pants and Chest, get the following enchantments...

Shoulders: Greater Inscription of the Craig
Chest: Powerful Stats
Belt: Eternium Belt Buckle with either Spell penetration or 10 Stats, not sure what hte spell pen cap for you is.
Bracers: Greater Spellpower
Gloves: Precision or Exceptional Spellpower
Rings: Greater Spellpower
Weapon: Greater Spellpower or Black Magic

Stark: Link me your characters. Odds are, if your guild cannot down Marrowgar, you're in the WRONG guild. I was in a guild that was having difficulty beating CURATOR in Karazhan when it was the shit. I was in the WRONG guild, I resigned/quit after an arguement and got into one that had to pug one other tank, a third healer and usually one or two dps because people didn't show up, and we had it and all T4 on farm by Wrath.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 18, 2010)

Just got Deathbringer's Will on my Death Knight. 

The funny thing is, it's the first time I have ever played my DK in ICC25. And the first time in a few months I've raided on it, other than one VoA I did last weekish.

I barely play it. The most hilarious thing about it, my DK has Tier 8 still. 3 Pieces, and 2 Pieces of Tier 9. I got the Axe from Heroic PoS, ilevel 232.

The avg ilevel of my DK's gear is... 227. Yes, I am barely above Ulduar 25 level on average, and I have Deathbringer's Will.

Bring on the hate all your ICC raiding DKs, Warriors, MM Hunters, Rogues, Feral Druids, etc.

Bring on the hate.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 18, 2010)

Fuck you Hime. I'm trying to get the Deathbringer's Will on my Shaman. I know I'll have a lot of bitching and complaining and moaning "SHAMEN DON'T USE ARMOR PENTRATION!" I'm fully aware. Thing is we DO use Armor Penetration but that's not as important as Intellegence or Attack Power. However Warriors and Rogues on the other hand need Armor Penetration more than Shaman. I think it would be something like...

Rogues > Arms/Fury Warriors > Fearl Druids > DPS Death Knights > Retribution Paladins > Hunters >  Shamen

Since about 45% of our (Shamen) Damage isn't melee but Nature/Casting. I still want it for the transformation effect and any time I can down Deathbringer and he drops it, I always roll for it


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 18, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Fuck you Hime. I'm trying to get the Deathbringer's Will on my Shaman. I know I'll have a lot of bitching and complaining and moaning "SHAMEN DON'T USE ARMOR PENTRATION!" I'm fully aware. Thing is we DO use Armor Penetration but that's not as important as Intellegence or Attack Power. However Warriors and Rogues on the other hand need Armor Penetration more than Shaman. I think it would be something like...
> 
> Rogues > Arms/Fury Warriors > Fearl Druids > DPS Death Knights > Retribution Paladins > Hunters >  Shamen
> 
> Since about 45% of our (Shamen) Damage isn't melee but Nature/Casting. I still want it for the transformation effect and any time I can down Deathbringer and he drops it, I always roll for it



You don't want it on your Shaman man... the trinkets you want on your Shaman for enhancement are, the Herkuml War Token from the Frost emblems and Tiny Abomination in a Jar from Putricide 25man.

Also, my main is a Ret Paladin, and let me tell you, Hunters need ArP as much as Warriors, Rogues, DKs, Cat Druids. Atleast Hunters spec'd Marksman. Paladins on the other hand, only ~40% of my damage is Physical the rest is Holy damage, making DBW a terrible trinket, atleast compared to TAIAJ, and the trinket from 10man Deathwhisper.

Seriously, unless the trinket is going to be sharded, you'd be the biggest douche in the universe to expect getting DBW over Warriors/Rogues/Druids/Hunters/DKs, for whom it is BiS.

You see, ArP is something Paladins and Shaman should only have on their gear if every other stat on the item made it an overall upgrade over whatever you have. You shouldn't be aiming specifically for an item because it has ArP.


----------



## Muk (May 18, 2010)

could someone advice me a little bit on shadow priests?

i got mostlz t9 gear on her but can't seem to get her above 4k dps



i got the wrong gear on right now, its my healing gear xD

but if i rememer right i got about 2,8k spell power, 20% crit, 18% hit, 668 haste

and i am not sure which stat to go for

and while i am at it i might as well ask how to up the dps on my arms warrior xD





Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> What??????


----------



## Sedaiv (May 18, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> You don't want it on your Shaman man... the trinkets you want on your Shaman for enhancement are, the Herkuml War Token from the Frost emblems and Tiny Abomination in a Jar from Putricide 25man.
> 
> Also, my main is a Ret Paladin, and let me tell you, Hunters need ArP as much as Warriors, Rogues, DKs, Cat Druids. Atleast Hunters spec'd Marksman. Paladins on the other hand, only ~40% of my damage is Physical the rest is Holy damage, making DBW a terrible trinket, atleast compared to TAIAJ, and the trinket from 10man Deathwhisper.
> 
> ...



I'm aware what's best in slot for me. 

I'm not sure how much of paladins spelsl are melee since they made tanking based on strength for all classes, including paladies and Retadins take Strength over all other stats (Ruling out Hit & expert) 

I want it for the transformation, I don't care what people think about me. People raised Hell with me when I built my Sulfuras, Hand of Ragnaros over the Paladin and Druid I was raiding Molten Core with. For starters, the Druid was in a T6 Guild and didn't CARE about T1 weapons, and the Paladin didn't want to expend the time and effort into making the weapon. I got a ton of heat for making it yet the guys who I ran with did it FREELY AND GAVE me the chance to make it. Also by that logic I guess I shouldn't try and make Val'anyr (SP?) Hammer of the Ancient Kings because its OP and liek BIS for Priests and Druids? Despite I too have a Resto Spec and it would indeed still be a great weapon to use?

I'm aware of what I should be aiming for. I just want it for the transformation effect. I don't expect to get it over any other melee class. I really wished it dropped in 10 man, that way I can make a pug with only ranged DPS. Then again I could ALWAYS make a 25 man pug with only ranged DPS.



Muk said:


> could someone advice me a little bit on shadow priests?
> 
> i got mostlz t9 gear on her but can't seem to get her above 4k dps
> 
> ...




RIght now your Shadow specced is crossed between Raid DPS & PVP. Decide what you want to do. Do you want to PVP or Raid mroe with Shadow? Here's the raid build I'd use...



Use Glyphs of Shadow, Mind Flay, and either Shadow Ward: Pain or Disperation. Dispertion gives mroe mana and is a "OH SHIT!" Button good for 3.3. Minors don't matter, I'd use Fortitude, Shadowfiend and Shackle Undead (GREAT for ICC)

Save in yoru Shadow Gear and I'll help you out there but I cannto suggest anything until I see you in your shadow gear.

I'll get back to you on your Arms Warrior. Your Shadow Priest ate most of my braek =/


----------



## Starrk (May 18, 2010)

My Priest uses Shadowfiend on every boss I can. She's 69 right now, but she's Disc/Holy, so she's strictly healing. Using SF on bosses allows me to help with a little dps. 

Let me just save time and say: Emevoli(80), Ecievoli(80), Buffyria(69), Lilynette(46).

All Blood Elves, all on Bladefist US. They aren't my only toons, just the ones I play the most and are currently focusing on.

And my Mage is trying to collect some Enchanting recipes from the vendor in Dalaran. Need to get the Mongoose recipe though.


----------



## Muk (May 18, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I'm aware what's best in slot for me.
> 
> I'm not sure how much of paladins spelsl are melee since they made tanking based on strength for all classes, including paladies and Retadins take Strength over all other stats (Ruling out Hit & expert)
> 
> ...



thx mate,

ok my priest should be saved in shadow spec gear now

and my warrior as well should be in arms gear


----------



## Sedaiv (May 18, 2010)

Muk said:


> thx mate,
> 
> ok my priest should be saved in shadow spec gear now
> 
> and my warrior as well should be in arms gear



Okay now that i see your gear, I just one question: Why dind't you put more into Improved Vampiric Embrace? I mean I can see why you chose Improved Mind Blast. I guess that's just player preference kind of like how Shamen Player Preference to gemming is either Attack Power or Haste. I'd do more Attack Power but I don't wanna blow all my money on gems. Your glyphs are good too, so no bad. Also why didn't you take Inner Focus? It's a good way to keep regenerating mana. 

Put Greater Spellpower on your other ring. As  Shadow Priest I wouldn't worry too much about MP5 I mean yeah you need it, but you need Spell Penetration and Critical Strike more. 

I'd grab "Arcanum of Burning Mysteries" for your head Inscription. 

Also yhou can use  to help you too. It seems REALLY reliable. I'll post more when hte wow forums come back s I know dick about warriors =/ The only thing I know is they're tanks, dps and cannot heal.


----------



## Muk (May 18, 2010)

wow i totally missed to enchant my ring there 

must have forgotten to upgrade it after i got it 

as for mana regen, i honestly never run out of mana in a boss fight anyways, and if i do drop low, i just pop a shadow fiend and its enough to regen my mana

improved vamp, just gives you more healing, which isn't really what i want. i want dmg. what little healing i provide for the raid, should be more than enough

and my head already has the correct inscription on it 

so what stat can i sacrifice for crit and spell penetration? i think i can drop a few points of haste down to maybe 500 for crit instead, but not sure what color spell penetration is.

ohh spell penetration is blue, so i can switch out all my spirit gems for spell penetration


----------



## Sedaiv (May 18, 2010)

Muk said:


> wow i totally missed to enchant my ring there
> 
> must have forgotten to upgrade it after i got it
> 
> ...



More Help: 
Don't worry about getting the socketing bonuses, the only time you should worry about bonuses is your Meta Gem. If you should just happen to get the item socket bonus is 3=====D. The gems you should be using are...

Chaotic Skyflare Diamond - 70 PP: Every Shadow Priest will use this Meta Gem. Period. Math: 7000*0.35*(209%/200%-100%) = 7000*0.35*0.045 = 110.25 dps = 70 PP 15.2 PP penalty for using two blue gems instead of red gems -> 54.8 + 21*0.76 = 70.76 

Runed Cardinal Ruby – 23 PP: This will always go in Red and Prismatic Gem slots, and goes in Blue and Yellow Gem slots except for the following two cases 

Reckless Ametrine - 21.8 PP: This will go in every Yellow Gem slot with a socket bonus. 

Purified Dreadstone - 17.9 PP: You will need to socket two to activate your meta gem. They will go in any Blue Gem slot where the bonus is >= 6 PP. You can put them in bonuses that are >=5 PP for a .1 PP loss and a slight gain in regen. 

Head - Arcanum of Burning Mysteries
Back - Lightweave Embroidery
Chest - Powerful Stats
Gloves - Hyperspeed Accelerated (400+ Engineering)
Belt - Eternium Belt Buckle (They sell roughly 70G on AH, use this for either +10 Stats or Runed Cardinal Ruby)
Kicks - Nitro Boosts (405+ Engineering) or Icewalker until hit capped but as you got almost all epics, you're probably capped

289 is your Hit Cap, keep your Haste and Crit equal. Haste is worth more than Crit ultimately. I was wrong about Spell Penetration.

Forgot mention: Here's your PVP guide as a Arms Warrior.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 18, 2010)

Much to my surprise and joy, I obtained a  as a shiny new trinket. :3 It is pretty rocking, I wish the internal cooldown was shorter (90 sec) and the buff shorter (30 sec) to even it out a little, but it sure it sweet when it procs. I laugh every time it does though, since it changes me to the male model and it always says "you have lost the title Matron" and "you have gained the title Patron" temporarily.

And in further ICC related news, it is pretty cool that you can switch to Heroic on a boss by boss basis if even just one person has downed the LK in the raid. I got to do gunship on heroic which as expected was super easy. We also attempted Rotface on heroic but only got him down to 30%.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 18, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Much to my surprise and joy, I obtained a  as a shiny new trinket. :3 It is pretty rocking, I wish the internal cooldown was shorter (90 sec) and the buff shorter (30 sec) to even it out a little, but it sure it sweet when it procs. I laugh every time it does though, since it changes me to the male model and it always says "you have lost the title Matron" and "you have gained the title Patron" temporarily.
> 
> And in further ICC related news, it is pretty cool that you can switch to Heroic on a boss by boss basis if even just one person has downed the LK in the raid. I got to do gunship on heroic which as expected was super easy. We also attempted Rotface on heroic but only got him down to 30%.



Yay for Deathbringer's Will. 

Too bad it's almost useless in the hands of my extremely poorly geared Death Knight, but I intend to change that and get my DK as geared as my Druid, which is to mean actually ICC25 ready. 




Sedaiv said:


> I'm aware what's best in slot for me.
> 
> I'm not sure how much of paladins spelsl are melee since they made tanking based on strength for all classes, including paladies and Retadins take Strength over all other stats (Ruling out Hit & expert)
> 
> ...



So you want it just for the lulz transforming effect? Why do you want to purposely gimp your character and want it over classes that can actually use it? Seriously.

I got it in an alt run.


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2010)

I wanna play with my Worgen Drood already. D:


----------



## Sedaiv (May 18, 2010)

For the Mage Ecievoli

Get Badge of Triumph Necklace, Frost Back is good, Onyxia has a good Cloak on her 25 man mode, Get your T9 Pants, Gloves and Chest, Heroic Halls of Reflection has a GOOD Bracer to grab otherwise run H UP, R/H Naxx, R/H Ulduar for a wrist. For a better pair of kicks Heroic Pit of Saron is what I suggest. Grab the BOT Healer Ring too, Get your Badge of Triumph Caster Trinkets, even if they're heals they up your spell power. Also the BOFrost trinkets rock too.

Gemming..

META 
Chaotic Skyflare Diamond (The currently accepted BiS mage Meta gem) 

RED 
Runed (19/23 Spell Power) 

YELLOW 
Rigid (16/20 Hit Rating). (If you are short on hit) 
Veiled (9/12 Spell Power, 8/10 Hit Rating) (If you only need ~8/10 for the hit cap) 
Potent (9/12 Spell Power, 8/10 Crit Rating) 
Reckless (9/12 Spell Power, 8/10 Haste Rating) 

BLUE 
Purified (9/12 Spell Power, 8/10 Spirit) (Generally, only use these for the meta requirement) 

Notes on geming: 
There are critical points where which gem is best for a socket swaps dramatically. Like going from crit to haste, or going from Runed's in blue, to Purified's. Creating a list of "general rules" to gemming is just more confusing then helpful, because there would be 30 exceptions. I advise simply plugging your char into rawr and having it spit out your gemming. 

Grab Spellpower for everything, except you'll want Black Magic for your Weapon, and get Tuskarr's Vitality for your kicks. Once you're hit capped (+27%). For enchants you'll want...

Shoulders: Greater Inscription of the Craig
Chest: Powerful Stats or Major Spirit, I'd go with Stats
Belt: Eternium Belt Buckle with +10 Stats or Runed Cardinl Ruby 
Bracers: Superior Spellpower
Gloves: Exceptional Spellpower or Precision (until capped)
Weapon: For staves take Enchant Staff - Greater Spellpower for one hand w/ off hand get Black Magic.
Rings: GREATER SPELLPOWER FOR BOTH >_<

Hime: SHAMEN STILL USE ARMOR PENETRATION. We don't get as much out of it as we can vs other melee classes but we still use it. I'm still going to roll for it nevertheless and hope I win it.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 18, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> For the Mage Ecievoli
> 
> Get Badge of Triumph Necklace, Frost Back is good, Onyxia has a good Cloak on her 25 man mode, Get your T9 Pants, Gloves and Chest, Heroic Halls of Reflection has a GOOD Bracer to grab otherwise run H UP, R/H Naxx, R/H Ulduar for a wrist. For a better pair of kicks Heroic Pit of Saron is what I suggest. Grab the BOT Healer Ring too, Get your Badge of Triumph Caster Trinkets, even if they're heals they up your spell power. Also the BOFrost trinkets rock too.
> 
> ...



Good luck getting it, and still being welcome in your server's pugs dude. Seriously, if you ever got it, expect every single DK, Hunter, Warrior, Rogue and Cat Druid and all their guildmates and friends to troll your ass in trade until the end of time.

Sure, you still get some use out of ArP, but it's still an extremely mediocre trinket for Shaman. Ret Paladins are in the exact same situation, and my main being a Ret Paladin, I know for a fact how terrible the trinket is over easy to get alternatives. I know how hard it is to get 60 Frost Emblems for the War Token trinket. I also know how hard it is to kill 10man Deathwhisper and hope for her trinket. Both of which are miles ahead of DBW for Shaman.

You're what most people call a baddie. You're bad and should feel bad.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 18, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> Good luck getting it, and still being welcome in your server's pugs dude. Seriously, if you ever got it, expect every single DK, Hunter, Warrior, Rogue and Cat Druid and all their guildmates and friends to troll your ass in trade until the end of time.
> 
> Sure, you still get some use out of ArP, but it's still an extremely mediocre trinket for Shaman. Ret Paladins are in the exact same situation, and my main being a Ret Paladin, I know for a fact how terrible the trinket is over easy to get alternatives. I know how hard it is to get 60 Frost Emblems for the War Token trinket. I also know how hard it is to kill 10man Deathwhisper and hope for her trinket. Both of which are miles ahead of DBW for Shaman.
> 
> You're what most people call a baddie. You're bad and should feel bad.



They can troll me all they want. I'm willing to server change and head to a server where my name already exsists so I can get a free name change. Anytime I win something, I expect it to be delivered.

I'm fully ware that Retadins and Suicide Shamen are in the same situation when it comes for Armor Penetration. I've been saving my Frost Badges since Saronite has PLUMETTED to about 900G on my server, may as well get some new shit that includes Trinkets, Rings, and Tier Gear. Also Deathbringer seems to have 100% drop rape on the Sister's Handshrouds and anything that's NOT the named Whispering Fanged Skull. The trinket might have a 100% drop rate for you, not for me. It's just like running Reg Deathbringer 10 Man, the Healer Necklace has dropped for me EVERY SINGLE time I downed him.

Normally I'd just flat out own your punk ass in a game of Flame Wars but I'm not in the mood. But I will say this, you're a scrub, always have been always WILL be as long as you consider myself a baddie. Good going scrub.


----------



## Muk (May 18, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> More Help:
> Don't worry about getting the socketing bonuses, the only time you should worry about bonuses is your Meta Gem. If you should just happen to get the item socket bonus is 3=====D. The gems you should be using are...
> 
> Chaotic Skyflare Diamond - 70 PP: Every Shadow Priest will use this Meta Gem. Period. Math: 7000*0.35*(209%/200%-100%) = 7000*0.35*0.045 = 110.25 dps = 70 PP 15.2 PP penalty for using two blue gems instead of red gems -> 54.8 + 21*0.76 = 70.76
> ...



ranged hit cap is at 18% if i remember correctly, so i only need 12% since i get 6% from my own talents. 11% if i count a draenei in my raid group. i am at 11.86% or so so that should be just fine. so i got no room to play with in those gem cases.

should i favor spell power over spirit? those are the only gems i could switch out

but when i do the math properly a mixed gem of spirit/spell power + slot bonus == a pure spell power gem i think.

since i get 2 sp for 10 spirit and a +9 spell power bonus from socket bonus and already have 12 spell power from the mixed gem i get in the end 23 spell power anyways

---
wow i just double checked, and i forgot to put a few spell power enchantment on my shadow gear xD


----------



## Starrk (May 18, 2010)

Man, I love engineering.  I have got to tell this tale:

I was on my Rogue one day (she's obviously an engineer, since the story is about Engineering), when the Alliance decide to attack Silvermoon. I don't know what Silvermoon's like on your severs, but it's a ghost town on Bladefist, easy lulz for Alliance. So a few people alert the masses over Trade chat, and about 10 people (including me) answer the call. They're in the Baazar summoning people in with the Lock Portal. I manage to sap someone everytime to attempt to limit the people from coming, switching targets to avoid diminishing returns. After a while the Portal despawns and the Lock decides it's not worth it to try to put another up, so they fight back, with about 12 people at this point. They have a Resto Druid which goes down pretty fast, then 9 more die. All that's left is a Paladin and a Warrior. By this point, some of the defense group has been leaving because they feel it's not important to defend such a gay city, so the Pally/Warrior duo is cleaning up. So this one particular time I decide to recover my body and hide while I healed up and go stealth. I'm trying to think of a way to down these guys since the Pally heals the Warrior a bunch and the Warrior decimates me when I try to get the Pally. Then I notice my PvP helm has the Mind Amplifoication Dish on it. I've never tried it before and had no clue how it worked (I had put it on there to try out, but forgot, since I'm terrible at PvP). I move in closer to the Pally and use it. The Pally essentially becomes MCed without me needing to channel the spell, and he attacks the only aggresive person in the vicinity: the warrior he was butt-buddying with. Needless to say he rapes his friend and we make short work of the pally after the MC wears off. Then we chase them out of Silvermoon and I've never seen Silvermoon attacked again.

No one can believe that it happened, but I just felt so awesome doing it.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 18, 2010)

Get Spell Power Gems, they're better ultimately. Spirit Gem ONLY for yoru meta. Once you got your meta, that's it.

Silvermoon City and Exodar are both VERY much dead on EVERY server. I haven't found a server where those cities ARE NOT dead.


----------



## Draffut (May 18, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> They can troll me all they want. I'm willing to server change and head to a server where my name already exsists so I can get a free name change. Anytime I win something, I expect it to be delivered.



So if a Warlock beat you in a roll on that trinket, you would be ok with it?


----------



## Sedaiv (May 18, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> So if a Warlock beat you in a roll on that trinket, you would be ok with it?



Nope, I'd be fine. I"d just be laughing at how retarded the Loot Master is. I remember seeing someone roll 1/100 on the Black Drake, then after the count down to loot lookout, he joke rolled 100/100 and the Loot Master GAVE HIM THE DRAKE. Everyone knew he was retarded and to my knowledge he was never made Loot Master ever again.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 18, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Nope, I'd be fine. I"d just be laughing at how retarded the Loot Master is. I remember seeing someone roll 1/100 on the Black Drake, then after the count down to loot lookout, he joke rolled 100/100 and the Loot Master GAVE HIM THE DRAKE. Everyone knew he was retarded and to my knowledge he was never made Loot Master ever again.



Just like everyone in the raid would be laughing at how retarded the loot master is to give the trinket to a Shaman over any class that actually gears for ArP.

It seems the only reason you don't wanna go for the trinket from Putricide is, because you have yet to ever kill him.


----------



## The Big G (May 19, 2010)

I won Deathbringer's Will and then sold it for 14k and bought a Mechano Hog lol


----------



## Sedaiv (May 19, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> Just like everyone in the raid would be laughing at how retarded the loot master is to give the trinket to a Shaman over any class that actually gears for ArP.
> 
> It seems the only reason you don't wanna go for the trinket from Putricide is, because you have yet to ever kill him.



I know the Putricide Fight. I've read it and even watched the Tankspot video. Does everyone else in my pug do it? No not really. I've also watched the Heal Dragon (Keep forgetting her name) fight and the raid leader INSISTS that only ONE healer goes in to grab the orbs (or noone goes in to grab the orbs). 

But so far you'd be correct. Not downing Rotface and Festergut in 25 man doesn't help. THe 10 Man Trinket is a tank trinket if that's what you're thinking of.

The Big G: Nice, I don't blame you. If someone was willing to pay 14K for it, I'd do the same thing you did. I know I offered a guy 5,000 and he passed it up. I shoulda took up engineering =/


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 19, 2010)

Muk said:


> ranged hit cap is at 18% if i remember correctly, so i only need 12% since i get 6% from my own talents. 11% if i count a draenei in my raid group. i am at 11.86% or so so that should be just fine. so i got no room to play with in those gem cases.
> 
> should i favor spell power over spirit? those are the only gems i could switch out
> 
> ...


Just aim for 1k haste rating while balancing your socket around with SP and sp+spirit/haste.Never gem for pure haste or pure spirit.Tuskar's vitality on boots since i hardly believe any ShadowPriest with a proper gear would have hit problems. Your prio stats should always be haste/sp then spirit ( with sp) for socket bonuses.

@Myhime:    Retri paladins NEVER had a need for ARP(probably the worse stat on retri after Stamina and Int if im not mistaken)


----------



## Draffut (May 19, 2010)

Muk said:


> ranged hit cap is at 18% if i remember correctly, so i only need 12% since i get 6% from my own talents. 11% if i count a draenei in my raid group. i am at 11.86% or so so that should be just fine. so i got no room to play with in those gem cases.



17% actually.



> should i favor spell power over spirit? those are the only gems i could switch out



Usually, but it depends on the socket bonus.



> but when i do the math properly a mixed gem of spirit/spell power + slot bonus == a pure spell power gem i think.
> 
> since i get 2 sp for 10 spirit and a +9 spell power bonus from socket bonus and already have 12 spell power from the mixed gem i get in the end 23 spell power anyways



I thought mages got crit from SP?  Anyhow, you want to put your 2 blue gems (for your Meta-Gem) in the items that have the +9 SP socket bonuses, and pure SP in the other ones.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 19, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I know the Putricide Fight. I've read it and even watched the Tankspot video. Does everyone else in my pug do it? No not really. I've also watched the Heal Dragon (Keep forgetting her name) fight and the raid leader INSISTS that only ONE healer goes in to grab the orbs (or noone goes in to grab the orbs).
> 
> But so far you'd be correct. Not downing Rotface and Festergut in 25 man doesn't help. THe 10 Man Trinket is a tank trinket if that's what you're thinking of.
> 
> The Big G: Nice, I don't blame you. If someone was willing to pay 14K for it, I'd do the same thing you did. I know I offered a guy 5,000 and he passed it up. I shoulda took up engineering =/



Nah man, the 25man trinket. Tiny Abom is the sex man.




LivingHitokiri said:


> Just aim for 1k haste rating while balancing your socket around with SP and sp+spirit/haste.Never gem for pure haste or pure spirit.Tuskar's vitality on boots since i hardly believe any ShadowPriest with a proper gear would have hit problems. Your prio stats should always be haste/sp then spirit ( with sp) for socket bonuses.
> 
> @Myhime:    Retri paladins NEVER had a need for ARP(probably the worse stat on retri after Stamina and Int if im not mistaken)



ArP is definetly better than Int and Stamina in regards to actually doing damage. In case you didn't know, the BiS list for Ret Paladins actually includes leather with ArP on them. Just another sign of Blizzard not making gear that is meant for Paladins.

ArP is pretty much the worst stat for Ret Paladins (of the stats that are meant to add a good deal of damage dealing capability), but there are some BiS pieces with ArP on them, example other than Shadowmourne (which has ArP), the BiS weapon for Ret, is an agi polearm with ArP on it. The reason being, Ret Paladins get the most crit per point of agi than any other class in the game. 

For Ret Paladins, there is 4 items from the BiS list that has ArP on it. Of course, with a lot of said items being agi based, I would rather stick with the Plate items (some of which also have ArP) due to stats being changed dramaticly once the Cata patch hits (If history is repeat it should be before the actual XPac) and agi items having their AP removed, and ArP on items being changed to another stat 

Head: Sanctified Lightsworn Helmet
Neck: Sindragosa's Cruel Claw
Shoulders: Sanctified Lightswornd Shoulderplates
Back: Shadowvault Slayer's Cloak
Chest: Sanctified Lightswornd Battleplate
Wrist: Polar Bear Claw Bracers
Hands: Fleshrending Gauntlets
Waist: Astrylian's Sutured Cinch (Leather >.>)
Legs: Sanctified Lightsworn Legplates
Feet: Frostbitten Fur Boots (Leather >.>)
Ring: Band of the Bone Colossus
Ring: Ashen Band of Endless Vengeance
Trinket: Death's Choice/Verdict
Trinket: Tiny Abomination in a Jar
Weapon: Oathbinder, Charge of the Ranger General or Shadowmourne 
Libram: Libram of Three Truths

Is the BiS list for Heroic ICC Ret Paladins. All these items would be the Heroic version.

But there is no way in hell my Ret Paladin would be caught dead with Deathbringer's Will, due to it have a huge amount of ArP which help all the ArP-based classes reach their cap easier. Plus, trinkets being the hardest thing to upgrade, I would not take the BiS trinket from ArP-based classes from them.

But all in all, other gear-slots have more than just one stat on them like trinkets tend to, so if any other slot has ArP on it, but overall it's a significant enough upgrade, I will use it. Since they will also have a nice amount of Str, Crit, Expertise, etc. and as people with a lot of time on their hands have calculated, a lot of ArP items are BiS for ret, doesn't change the fact I wish all the ArP on my gear would become crit.


----------



## Starrk (May 19, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I know the Putricide Fight. I've read it and even watched the Tankspot video. Does everyone else in my pug do it? No not really. I've also watched the Heal Dragon (Keep forgetting her name) fight and the raid leader INSISTS that only ONE healer goes in to grab the orbs (or noone goes in to grab the orbs).



That sounds like me. I've read up about all the ICC bosses, but have yet to test it in theory.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 19, 2010)

the biggest problem in putri fight is the good desease spreading and fast dps on the green oozes ( mainly).
p3 is just insane,the desease spread is retardedly hard considering that you have goo whole over the place.


----------



## Mori` (May 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc6YrJMPvQQ[/YOUTUBE]

Eh, that looks like a fun way to get out of trouble xD

If in doubt, Killing Spree your way out <3


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 19, 2010)

Hahahahah amazing indeed


----------



## Draffut (May 19, 2010)

Moridin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc6YrJMPvQQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Eh, that looks like a fun way to get out of trouble xD
> 
> If in doubt, Killing Spree your way out <3



Warlocks can just use our teleport out of that.


----------



## Mori` (May 19, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Warlocks can just use our teleport out of that.



=p

It doesn't look quite so cool!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 19, 2010)

Stark said:


> Man, I love engineering.  I have got to tell this tale:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I'm convinced engineers are pure evil! Getting mc'ed off of places like the mill in AB has made me forever jealous.  


The Big G said:


> I won Deathbringer's Will and then sold it for 14k and bought a Mechano Hog lol


Dang, I would never sell mine. Probably because I have at least 145k and don't know what the heck I'm going to do with it all. I'm hoping for something hilarious expensive in Cataclysm.


LivingHitokiri said:


> the biggest problem in putri fight is the good desease spreading and fast dps on the green oozes ( mainly).
> p3 is just insane,the desease spread is retardedly hard considering that you have goo whole over the place.


I get so nervous when it comes to having to kite oozes of any sort. But it is kind of exciting at the same time. With good groups I think Putricide is actually a bit fun. Although I never like the third phase. I'm not good at walking and hitting things and watching out for things on the ground.


Moridin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! I'm jealous. Best I've done is just just charge at things when I'm jumping off of kind of high places.


----------



## Starrk (May 19, 2010)

Moridin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc6YrJMPvQQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Eh, that looks like a fun way to get out of trouble xD
> 
> If in doubt, Killing Spree your way out <3



I'm tempted to give up on my PvP spec and just make it a Combat spec. : /


----------



## Muk (May 19, 2010)

we went and tried to kill sindragosa 10m last night 

was pretty awesome

got her down to p3, but we had laggers and lost too many dps during the other phases, mostly during air phase.


----------



## Metaphor (May 20, 2010)

well my 8 month break ended due to some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hacker. he put a month onto my account though so i guess i should feel lucky


----------



## Draffut (May 20, 2010)

Muk said:


> we went and tried to kill sindragosa 10m last night
> 
> was pretty awesome
> 
> got her down to p3, but we had laggers and lost too many dps during the other phases, mostly during air phase.



Air phase is like the easy part of the fight, make sure people are LoSing the nukes correctly.

We tried her on heroic last week, she rocked us so bad we decided we would wait a couple weeks before trying again.  (And work on Deathwhisper and Saurfang in the meantime)


----------



## Muk (May 20, 2010)

well we are losing them from either ice block or something

los isn't that difficult, i think we sometimes just kill the ice block too fast and then we have people die xD


----------



## Jotun (May 21, 2010)

Finally...



now on to


----------



## sori (May 21, 2010)

Best week in 10 AND 25 man today <3 Even if i didn't down Sindragosa this week (or ever)

I did get Putricide and Dreamwalker in 10 man   won these from it: (used it to upgrade my Balance Druid pants) from ICC25 and  from ICC10


----------



## Mori` (May 21, 2010)

grats Jotun, that last screenie is awesome haha.


----------



## Muk (May 21, 2010)

Jotun said:


> Finally...
> 
> 
> 
> now on to



grats mate 

my guild isn't that far yet 

and we only have 10m running xD

still i think we may have our first upper wing down by tuesday, with sindragosa going down first xD

1 shooting the dreamdragon is cake now. and we got sindragosa down to 30% a few times on our first attempts

only missing the plague quarters prof and the entire blood wing


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 21, 2010)

I do love popping by mmo-champion every once in awhile. The female worgan models look pretty. I kind of want a warrior even though I already play one. Also, I was excited about the remote AH thing until I read that it is $2.99 per month to do anything useful with it (buy/bid). ;_; And the loot table for 25-Man Ruby Sanctum looks hot. I want the neck and trinket much!


Metaphor said:


> well my 8 month break ended due to some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hacker. he put a month onto my account though so i guess i should feel lucky


Welcome back to the game for a month.  At least you got your account back, so yay!?


Jotun said:


> Finally...
> 
> 
> 
> now on to


Very nice! Grats on the Sindra down, good luck with it!


sori said:


> Best week in 10 AND 25 man today <3 Even if i didn't down Sindragosa this week (or ever)
> 
> I did get Putricide and Dreamwalker in 10 man   won these from it: (used it to upgrade my Balance Druid pants) from ICC25 and  from ICC10


Very nice as well, grats on the gear. ;3


Muk said:


> 1 shooting the dreamdragon is cake now. and we got sindragosa down to 30% a few times on our first attempts
> 
> only missing the plague quarters prof and the entire blood wing


It is fun seeing people doing different bosses first. I like that ICC is set up that way so people get to choose what they want to do first. It breaks up the tediousness of doing the same every week a little. I've done blood council, dreamwalker, and putricide. But have not even tried Sindra. Currently working on Blood Queen.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 21, 2010)

Why skipping Blood Wing,Blood Queen is probably one of the easiest boss in the game....
She drops 1 hc token adn 2 normal toeksn in heroic


----------



## Draffut (May 21, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Why skipping Blood Wing,Blood Queen is probably one of the easiest boss in the game....
> She drops 1 hc token adn 2 normal toeksn in heroic



Easiest bosses in ICC you mean.  I could think of well over 100 easier bosses in the entire game...

And she wont stop dropping warrior/hunter/shaman H tokens.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 21, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Easiest bosses in ICC you mean.  I could think of well over 100 easier bosses in the entire game...
> 
> And she wont stop dropping warrior/hunter/shaman H tokens.


this shit must be bugged then... we go 2 times in a row 1hc and 2 normal vanquishers.....

Blood queen is really a dps race.A fight so you can see big numbers


----------



## Jotun (May 21, 2010)

Thanks and yeah I got pumped for LK after porting in. We have been getting her down to 2-4 mil consistently, but someone always messed up with an ice barrier hitting the healers or the tanks. Blizz wanting to take down AVR isn't really surprising, I am going to miss how easy mode it makes encounters. Good week for raiding, finally got my Black Bruise for enhance, have had the off hand for abit. Here's hoping weps drop for my dk in 10man over the weekend...



> It is fun seeing people doing different bosses first. I like that ICC is set up that way so people get to choose what they want to do first. It breaks up the tediousness of doing the same every week a little. I've done blood council, dreamwalker, and putricide. But have not even tried Sindra. Currently working on Blood Queen.



Yeah, I know it helped people show up for raid. We switched back and forth from progress wipes on sindy to 1 shotting the other wings. BQ is still a bitch, someone always seems to mess up on the bites, but we tend to overpower it if ppl get mcd at the end.

Oh and just did a VoA with 5k GS 1-2k DPS alive the whole fight. Killed Tora with 5-6 stacks of that debuff


----------



## Sedaiv (May 21, 2010)

Man ICC25 was a cluster fuck. I did win Wodin's Lucky Necklace after a ton of grief. First the raid leader said to greed roll the BOE epics. I missed that and rolled need after two other did. I won teh roll but I gave it to the Raid Leader who was splitting up loot. He had an open roll which I won gain with an 89 but he did say that it was open roll for MELEE DPS and guess what Enhancement is? Besides a stupid name. A Priest beat me with 97 but I don't rememeber priests being a melee class. I got it, but I still feel it's screwed up rule of "My Purse > Your Main Spec".


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 22, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Man ICC25 was a cluster fuck. I did win Wodin's Lucky Necklace after a ton of grief. First the raid leader said to greed roll the BOE epics. I missed that and rolled need after two other did. I won teh roll but I gave it to the Raid Leader who was splitting up loot. He had an open roll which I won gain with an 89 but he did say that it was open roll for MELEE DPS and guess what Enhancement is? Besides a stupid name. A Priest beat me with 97 but I don't rememeber priests being a melee class. I got it, but I still feel it's screwed up rule of "My Purse > Your Main Spec".



Crap like that is generally why you have masterlooter on for raids...

Grats on the necklace though.


----------



## Ral (May 22, 2010)

I got a hit off a foreign private server to try out Cataclysm and I LOVED IT!

Though the starting points are spawned and the coordinated are set, there is no sign of life on either Islands haha.

*Screenshots:*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*

Full Album here:*



Under City and a few other places changed, can't wait for Cataclysm.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 22, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> Crap like that is generally why you have masterlooter on for raids...
> 
> Grats on the necklace though.



I have no idea why he didn't Master Loot in the first place. He stuck around until we downed Lady Deathwhisper and Alf+F4'd. Needless to say I'm not raiding with him as raid leader again. I gotta do my weekly 6 bosses in ICC10 monday =/ I wish I had a pug good enough to down Heal Dragon or Putricide. I wish my 25 mans had balls to go to Rotface/Festergut but no dice.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 22, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I have no idea why he didn't Master Loot in the first place. He stuck around until we downed Lady Deathwhisper and Alf+F4'd. Needless to say I'm not raiding with him as raid leader again. I gotta do my weekly 6 bosses in ICC10 monday =/ I wish I had a pug good enough to down Heal Dragon or Putricide. I wish my 25 mans had balls to go to Rotface/Festergut but no dice.



Sounds like a terrible raid leader... 

I've done every boss in ICC25 except for Sindragosa and LK. Only done Blood Queen and Valithria once though, and Putricide twice. 

I'm working on gathering the Primordials for Shadow's Edge, currently at 14, I hate how the bloods are taking up bank space taunting me. I am currently way over-hit, cause of the drops I've gotten. And since my weapon has hit, Shadow's Edge is a pretty big upgrade, as it has a boatload of crit. I am getting primordials in my guild's raids, and my EoF from all my alts. I am willing to buy a few , granted I don't drop below 5k gold.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 22, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> Sounds like a terrible raid leader...
> 
> I've done every boss in ICC25 except for Sindragosa and LK. Only done Blood Queen and Valithria once though, and Putricide twice.
> 
> I'm working on gathering the Primordials for Shadow's Edge, currently at 14, I hate how the bloods are taking up bank space taunting me. I am currently way over-hit, cause of the drops I've gotten. And since my weapon has hit, Shadow's Edge is a pretty big upgrade, as it has a boatload of crit. I am getting primordials in my guild's raids, and my EoF from all my alts. I am willing to buy a few , granted I don't drop below 5k gold.



Goto my server for a month. Primordials are selling at 900 a pop. I've stopped selling my Frost Badges (which is just me saying trading Frost Badges for Primordial Saronite) and it looks like I'll have to actually sell enchantments on teh Auction House (Like +10 to chest, Armman, etc.) and start doing dailys again but I rather level up my Death Knight and get her to 80 ASAP. Right now she's 69 and has her first flying & Cold Weather, but I'll still need roughtly 4,500 or so to get her the Epic Flying training. I COULD have her run Hellfire Penn instances until exhalted then again but I got the tank gear it offers and most of it is too low for me. =/


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 23, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Goto my server for a month. Primordials are selling at 900 a pop. I've stopped selling my Frost Badges (which is just me saying trading Frost Badges for Primordial Saronite) and it looks like I'll have to actually sell enchantments on teh Auction House (Like +10 to chest, Armman, etc.) and start doing dailys again but I rather level up my Death Knight and get her to 80 ASAP. Right now she's 69 and has her first flying & Cold Weather, but I'll still need roughtly 4,500 or so to get her the Epic Flying training. I COULD have her run Hellfire Penn instances until exhalted then again but I got the tank gear it offers and most of it is too low for me. =/



Yea, Saronite is about 900g here too. I only has 11,000g though.


----------



## Mori` (May 23, 2010)

Primordials are going for about 750g on my server, saw a guy selling one for as low as 500g o_O


----------



## Sedaiv (May 23, 2010)

I heard the Primordial on the Horde side was REALLY crashing at like 400 or so each. All I can suggest is running ICC 25 as often and as far as you can. None of my pugs down Rot or Fester. My sister told me she's going ot be moving out of her apart for a projects as her current is too much, but I can afford it easily. So i'll FINALLY be able to join a good raiding guild like Might or something on my server as I am geared to be farming ICC 10 & 25 for gear. Then agian they might want me to have the Kingslayer title.


----------



## Muk (May 23, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Why skipping Blood Wing,Blood Queen is probably one of the easiest boss in the game....
> She drops 1 hc token adn 2 normal toeksn in heroic



you mean my guild?

cause we haven't tried her yet xD


----------



## Jotun (May 23, 2010)

Yeah 850 is the lowest I've seen for Primordials.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 23, 2010)

Key word is I HEARD. I mean I know the BOE's from ICC25 is some 6400G. I'm just pissed when people try to roll on it and sell it to you despite it being your main spec. I know I wouldn't do that to anyone.


----------



## Muk (May 24, 2010)

that's the most fucked up thing thing they can do. i hate it when they try doing that, thus i usually just do guild runs xD


----------



## Jotun (May 24, 2010)

So I've been wanting to do Loremaster on the shaman for quite awhile, Loremaster Shyamalan sounds pretty epic to me lol. Had no clue you get an epic tabard with a quest ! on it xD


----------



## Draffut (May 24, 2010)

Jotun said:


> So I've been wanting to do Loremaster on the shaman for quite awhile, Loremaster Shyamalan sounds pretty epic to me lol. Had no clue you get an epic tabard with a quest ! on it xD



Yep, i've been wearing that thing for a while.  Only achievemnet i've ever really gone out of my way to get.  Had the title on until just a couple weeks ago too.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 24, 2010)

For once my 10 man didn't down Rotface. We did teh weekly where you gotta get infected by both, but we didn't down him because 1 DPS left, then suddenly a healer and a tank left and then the raid leader (healer) and the other tank. I was so pissed off.


----------



## Jotun (May 25, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Yep, i've been wearing that thing for a while.  Only achievemnet i've ever really gone out of my way to get.  Had the title on until just a couple weeks ago too.



I'm going to kill you and take your Kingslayer title >.>


----------



## Sedaiv (May 25, 2010)

I like the following titles I've earned...

The Explorer
Champion of the Frozen Wastes
Of the Nightfall
Twilight Vanquisher
Ambassador
The Argent Champion
Guardian of Cenarius
Elder
Jenkins
Bloodsail Admiral

I think I have one or two more that Armory isn't showing. Right now I'm "Twilight Vanquisher Lotous" Sometimes I use "Lotous, Guardian of Cenarius"

Here's me in my Enhancement PVP armor =/ I forgot to equip my Medallion of the Alliance. I'd have over 1000 Resilence now. I'm also 30 badges short of my 200 emblem mount. Once i get that stupid mount, I'll work on upgrading my Hateful/Deadly Gladiator to Furious or Relentless Gladiator. I'm now saving up to get my Frost Badge trinket & Enhancement Totem.


----------



## Raikage (May 25, 2010)

So to interject in this topic, anyone wipe any groups lately by accident? I've wiped two groups by accident in the same way recently. I just finsihed leveling my druid to 80 a few days ago, he was my first character and my 3rd 80. Anyway i specced Balance Pve/Resto Pvp. So I recently started chain running heroics. Anyway In that room in DTK right after the first boss, I keep forgetting about all the adds in the webbing. Fun fact, popping starfall in that room breaks open all those webs and the trolls rape your group 9/10 times. Both times everyone went "WTF" while I silently left the party, I felt like such a dick even though it was an accident because starfall has a big ass radius.

Anyway to add another topic in here, anyone else hate gearing up for pvp? I have one pvp geared character in 1k resil, however when I was bg'ing as her (Belf Priest) I was specced Disc and could use absorbs to make up for my lack of resilience until I got geared. It was a life saver because I could turn 10k Lavabursts into 4k ones. However now on my resto druid I just get globaled even through all my hots, i'm only in 100 resil at the moment but it sucks.

One more question. I didn't really like healing on my disc priest because I felt like my throughput was shit beyond absorbs. I healed a few 10s and 25s but just didn't like it, pvp was even worse trying to heal through mortal strike was such a pain. Anyway my question is, is healing raid content as a resto druid fun? I guess the question is, is raid healing fun since thats mostly what druids do. I've never raid healed.

Sorry for typing so much i've been banned from the wow forums for months and needed to have a conversation.


----------



## Draffut (May 25, 2010)

Raikage said:


> So to interject in this topic, anyone wipe any groups lately by accident?



We had a restro druid aggro H Rotface sunday night, while the tank was still gettign ready.  1 puke on the melee and it was over.


----------



## Muk (May 25, 2010)

Jotun said:


> So I've been wanting to do Loremaster on the shaman for quite awhile, Loremaster Shyamalan sounds pretty epic to me lol. Had no clue you get an epic tabard with a quest ! on it xD



you remind me that i need to finish my explorer title for my mains


----------



## Raikage (May 25, 2010)

btw, anyone seen any funny wow related vids lately? this one really made me lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE2qZx7KcEo&playnext_from=TL&videos=pb9WUQQ94Kk[/YOUTUBE]


And this one

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZtbjOe_0mw&playnext_from=TL&videos=dsff_6ymZxk[/YOUTUBE]

I <3 Druids.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 25, 2010)

Raikage said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm very good at accidently killing myself by jumping off of things or pulling agro. :3 Ah, the joys of being a fury warrior. I can't wait until Cata hits and beserker stance actually comes with threat reduction outside of the talent tree. I had this one ICC run where someone accidently ran into Rotface. Two different people. Twice. Argh.

As for pvp, I liked it when resilience didn't exist. I miss the days where I geared up in pvp but still did fabulous in pve with the same gear. These days I don't bother trying to get pvp gear anymore. I'm geared enough to live through enough pvp encounters to satisfy me. I sure did like running around bubbling everyone when I hopped on my disc priest.


Sedaiv said:


> For once my 10 man didn't down Rotface. We did teh weekly where you gotta get infected by both, but we didn't down him because 1 DPS left, then suddenly a healer and a tank left and then the raid leader (healer) and the other tank. I was so pissed off.


Ouch, that is lame. What I love best are when people get into a raid and then have to leave after one boss (when they know they only had a bit of time before they had to go).


Jotun said:


> So I've been wanting to do Loremaster on the shaman for quite awhile, Loremaster Shyamalan sounds pretty epic to me lol. Had no clue you get an epic tabard with a quest ! on it xD


I'm lazily working on Loremaster right now. I still have something like 900 quests to go, lol. I was never much of a quester, I grinded a whole bunch for most levels.


Sedaiv said:


> I heard the Primordial on the Horde side was REALLY crashing at like 400 or so each. All I can suggest is running ICC 25 as often and as far as you can. None of my pugs down Rot or Fester. My sister told me she's going ot be moving out of her apart for a projects as her current is too much, but I can afford it easily. So i'll FINALLY be able to join a good raiding guild like Might or something on my server as I am geared to be farming ICC 10 & 25 for gear. Then agian they might want me to have the Kingslayer title.


I started liquidating my badges not too long ago. I'm now sitting on around 152k and still not sure what I'm suppose to be spending on. I'm thinking if I ever see someone selling the chicken mount card I'm going to buy it. That is the most beautiful mount I've ever seen. xD



Ral said:


> I got a hit off a foreign private server to try out Cataclysm and I LOVED IT!
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Ooo, very nice. I love how fresh and alive the goblin start area feels. I want to go on vacation there. Minus the wreckage.


----------



## sori (May 25, 2010)

Raikage said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've done that once. Managed to survive it too.

On raid healing as a druid. It's okay, my druid's Balance/Resto spec. ICC keeps you on your toes occasionally, but all you really have to do for raid heals as a druid is just put hots on people for the most part. I find myself healing not only the raid but putting hots on tanks out of habit due to the way I have my raid groups to see the names.



Raikage said:


> btw, anyone seen any funny wow related vids lately? this one really made me lol
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



 SWEET!!!!! I had to email those to my gm for kicks. gonna have to suggest the pvp in the air with my bf since he's got the shute cloak 

DRUIDS <3

can't wait til cataclysm, rolling feral/balance worgen.


on another note: WOOT! Got my shaman to level 50 this morning at 5am. 45 levels in less than a month


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 25, 2010)

Finally got the damn trinket from 10m Deathwhisper, and only 5 primordials to go for Shadow's Edge.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 25, 2010)

How do you get 152K Gold? I must know, I REALLY need money.

Also got my T10 (251) Resto Pants today in VOA 10


----------



## Jotun (May 25, 2010)

Muk said:


> you remind me that i need to finish my explorer title for my mains



Yeah I got explorer for my DK, but I think Loremaster sounds better for the shaman. And woo 20%!


----------



## Draffut (May 25, 2010)

Jotun said:


> And woo 20%!



Really?

Looks like H Saurfang and Deathwhisper are going down tonight.


----------



## Muk (May 25, 2010)

it still 15% on the europe servers 

and making gold, a decent 'slow' way of making money is selling titansteel bars, not sure how to make 'faster' money though


----------



## Byakuya (May 25, 2010)

^ we're getting 20% tomorrow, I believe.

I hope they stop at 30%, it's already kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 25, 2010)

Too bad they haven't dropped the bosses HP by 30% yet like they did in The Burning Crucade. I'd much rather that honestly. 

I'm just dissapointed by the amount of dream shards I win. If I run 3 dungeons a day (2 H 1 reg) out of all the crap I DE (I'm usually the enchanter in the group) I get maybe 1 or 2 every OTHER day. But I have a lot of Infinite Dust and a ungodly amount of Abyss Crystal or whatever the epic is. I have a fair amount of dream shards I NEED GREATER COSMIC. I NEVER win those.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 26, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Too bad they haven't dropped the bosses HP by 30% yet like they did in The Burning Crucade. I'd much rather that honestly.
> 
> I'm just dissapointed by the amount of dream shards I win. If I run 3 dungeons a day (2 H 1 reg) out of all the crap I DE (I'm usually the enchanter in the group) I get maybe 1 or 2 every OTHER day. But I have a lot of Infinite Dust and a ungodly amount of Abyss Crystal or whatever the epic is. I have a fair amount of dream shards I NEED GREATER COSMIC. I NEVER win those.



If you have an overabundance of abyss and no essence, just shatter some abyss and hope you get a nice amount of essence and hope the RNG doesn't give you a bunch of dust.

Also, just got me Shadow's Edge a few minutes ago. <3


----------



## Sedaiv (May 26, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> If you have an overabundance of abyss and no essence, just shatter some abyss and hope you get a nice amount of essence and hope the RNG doesn't give you a bunch of dust.
> 
> Also, just got me Shadow's Edge a few minutes ago. <3



I'm seriously wondeing whats RNG Supposed to mean? Range?

Ruling that out, I usually get Infinite Dust when I braek down Abyss.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 26, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I'm seriously wondeing whats RNG Supposed to mean? Range?
> 
> Ruling that out, I usually get Infinite Dust when I braek down Abyss.



RNG means random number generator. xD

Anyways, I randomly went into Strat cause I was bored, and on my first ever kill of Baron Rivendare, I procured myself a feat of strength and a new mount.

Yes, it took me one kill.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 26, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> RNG means random number generator. xD
> 
> Anyways, I randomly went into Strat cause I was bored, and on my first ever kill of Baron Rivendare, I procured myself a feat of strength and a new mount.
> 
> Yes, it took me one kill.



WTB Link of your character. I'll determine if you're telling the truth.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 26, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> WTB Link of your character. I'll determine if you're telling the truth.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 26, 2010)

Gratz, I checked your stats and you're not bull shitting me (First person in some time as a matter of facto). 55 kills myself STILL not mount. Cumulative my fat hairy greek ass. I'm just trying to find a reliable Paladin or Death Knight to help me farm Kara (Weekly), H Magisters Terrace, Zul Gurub, H Tempest Keep & H Auchidon instances for rep/mounts.

I mean I haven't tried soloing those in a while. Thing is I hate LONG down times of 30 seconds while I regain my HP via eating. Also Shamen are not tanks so I always manage to get crit hitted by sucky bosses like Broodlord Mandokir and the trash to Attuman the Huntsman is harder than he is.


----------



## Jotun (May 26, 2010)

Byakuya said:


> ^ we're getting 20% tomorrow, I believe.
> 
> I hope they stop at 30%, it's already kind of ridiculous.



It will stop at 30%. What's ridiculous is all the people complaining about the buff. You can in fact turn it off.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 26, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Gratz, I checked your stats and you're not bull shitting me (First person in some time as a matter of facto). 55 kills myself STILL not mount. Cumulative my fat hairy greek ass. I'm just trying to find a reliable Paladin or Death Knight to help me farm Kara (Weekly), H Magisters Terrace, Zul Gurub, H Tempest Keep & H Auchidon instances for rep/mounts.
> 
> I mean I haven't tried soloing those in a while. Thing is I hate LONG down times of 30 seconds while I regain my HP via eating. Also Shamen are not tanks so I always manage to get crit hitted by sucky bosses like Broodlord Mandokir and the trash to Attuman the Huntsman is harder than he is.



I completely forgot about the White Hawkstrider mount from H-MgT, I should try for that. I also solo the chance at the Raptor and Tiger mounts in ZG with my Prot offspec.




Jotun said:


> It will stop at 30%. What's ridiculous is all the people complaining about the buff. You can in fact turn it off.



Yeah, if you wanna be HARDKORE, turn off the buff. Either way stop complaining about it, haha.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 26, 2010)

Just downed Blood Queen for the first time. :3 I only attempted her once before in another run. I felt like being adventurous and saw that there was an old guild on my server looking for 2 dps to fill slots for their 10man. So I got in and I was very flattered when they asked me if I was interested in joining their guild after it. I declined since I adore the people in my very very casual raiding guild. xD Also attempted Sindragosa for the first time, seems like a pretty easy fight. Lots of things to remember, but I like clearly defined rules.


My-HiME said:


> Finally got the damn trinket from 10m Deathwhisper, and only 5 primordials to go for Shadow's Edge.


Nice, congratulations on the trinket. I used that one for awhile until I got the 25m trinket not too long ago.


Sedaiv said:


> How do you get 152K Gold? I must know, I REALLY need money.
> 
> Also got my T10 (251) Resto Pants today in VOA 10


Cheers on the pants. As for how I make gold, I shift around a lot. I'm on WoW an amazing amount. I like trying different things. For awhile I did the tourney dailies since the champion ones gave a nice amount and I used the seals to buy mounts or pets to sell. These days I do a combination of randoms, pvp, and selling crafted materials. I'm a blacksmith on one of the original PvE WoW servers that came out at release. There are a lot of people looking to gear up a billion alts. So I sell the blue armor set I can make pretty much every day for 90+ gold a day per piece. The randoms and pvp let me buy the gems and orbs to sell to suppliment my crafting.


My-HiME said:


> Anyways, I randomly went into Strat cause I was bored, and on my first ever kill of Baron Rivendare, I procured myself a feat of strength and a new mount.
> 
> Yes, it took me one kill.


I considered farming for that mount since it looked so cool. But it is so far and I am so lazy. Mostly I just end up getting lost when I go into old instances. I still lose my way into Deadmines. Grats on getting the sexy beast!


----------



## Draffut (May 27, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Also attempted Sindragosa for the first time, seems like a pretty easy fight. Lots of things to remember, but I like clearly defined rules.



Phase 3 can get really hectic when you are trying to time dropping your debuff while destroying the ice block and she is doing her suck-in attack.

Otherwise it's not bad.


----------



## Jotun (May 27, 2010)

P3 can easily become a clusterfuck yeah, but as long as everyone knows the basics of the fight you should be fine.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 27, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> I completely forgot about the White Hawkstrider mount from H-MgT, I should try for that. I also solo the chance at the Raptor and Tiger mounts in ZG with my Prot offspec.



Actually you can solo Heroic Magister's Terrace as Retribution if you're willing to accept the fact that SHIT HAPPENS and you might die in the Priestess fight. Just remember to kill her first. You also can solo the Broodlord Mandokir and Priestess Thakai as retribution, they don't hit very hard. If you wonder why I don't do it it's because Shaman don't wear plate and we're still very underpowered. If memory serves right we get .66 attack for everypoint of Agility (unlike Rogues, Hunters, and Druids who get 2 attack). So that's why Enhancement Shamen are at the bottom of the DPS list.



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Cheers on the pants. As for how I make gold, I shift around a lot. I'm on WoW an amazing amount. I like trying different things. For awhile I did the tourney dailies since the champion ones gave a nice amount and I used the seals to buy mounts or pets to sell. These days I do a combination of randoms, pvp, and selling crafted materials. I'm a blacksmith on one of the original PvE WoW servers that came out at release. There are a lot of people looking to gear up a billion alts. So I sell the blue armor set I can make pretty much every day for 90+ gold a day per piece. The randoms and pvp let me buy the gems and orbs to sell to suppliment my crafting.



Crap, I hate doing Daily's as it takes time away from getting my Death Knight to 80 as soon as I can since I want my Shaman to be my healer and my Death Knight ot be my tank. I hate doing daily PVP since I get the worst groups I mean I had THIRTY people at Drak in AV, and they wanted to wait until we got the graveyard. Guess what happened hte moment we capped the graveyard? I don't get it, whenever I changed factions, Alliance was winning 99% of hte time, now that I'm alliance Horde is winning 99% I don't get what the fuck is up. Also I'm an enchanter/skinning I mean I COULD take up Blacksmithing over Skinning. The Slot things could really help me out either giving my wrist and gloves more Haste. But I do know I'd have to be SUPER lucky for /roll since I NEVER see Blacksmith patterns drop from ICC or TOC/TOGC.


----------



## Mori` (May 27, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Also I'm an enchanter/skinning I mean I COULD take up Blacksmithing over Skinning. The Slot things could really help me out either giving my wrist and gloves more Haste. But I do know I'd have to be SUPER lucky for /roll since I NEVER see Blacksmith patterns drop from ICC or TOC/TOGC.



Got BS on my druid and it pulls in reasonable money so I'll give a ramble on how it works out for me. 78 blue crafted sets sell fairly well, titanium weapon chains are usually in demand for pvp, enchanting rods can be a tidy profit, and eternal belt buckles are fantastic if you can get into the market. They used to be a huge earner for me but someone decided to corner sales of them and I don't have the resources to get back in till he buggers off =p

Buy ToC bracer patterns if you see them up for 4-500g or so, consider it an investment or w/e. I sell Titanium Spikeguards pretty reliably for 2k (buying mats for under 1.1k), would love to pick up the Saronite Swordbreakers pattern since they always seem in demand, The chest pieces are more mat intensive and I don't think you make as great a profit out of crafting 1 of those as you would out of 2 alternate bracers.

ICC patterns are bought with Primordial Saronite and become available from the Ashen Verdict quartermaster as you gain rep with them (I'd presume you've already got enough rep for most, my druid doesn't have anything since he mostly pvp's). Again, probably a pretty worthwhile investment since they sell well and you can still get some decent profit margins out of them.

TBH it's not the biggest money maker, but it offers for some big profits off expensive crafts if you want, or steady income from maintaining lots of smaller items. Insc/JC/Ench should all top it in terms of moneymaking potential, but they require considerably more effort to maintain.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 27, 2010)

I've made some decent money running Botanica, people are buying arcane tomes for 50g a pop, and I get like 1-3 of them each run, not to mention about 30-40 sunfury signets, which still sell for 3g per, so like .. 165g for a stack of 55. Plus, 100g from just looting and vendor trash, then I send all the BoEs to my mage, who then DE's and sells the TBC enchanting mats, Arcane Dust goes for about 2.5g per dust.

I'm going for the achieve of looting 10,000g , so I figure why not just run Botanica a few times when I'm bored. 

So ignoring the BC mats, I can make about 300g for 20mins of work, I have 11,000g between all my chars, and I spent 6,000g buying primordials for Shadow's Edge, so I'd have 17,000g if I didn't buy any, and I haven't really been trying very hard to make gold.

Also, just need one more token and I got all the ilevel 264 T10 pieces I need, don't need the gloves, as the gloves from 25m Festergut are BiS.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 28, 2010)

My Deathknight is a Jewelcutter. I'm still working on it though, 161 or so. I mena right now I'm saving the ore to prospec or smelt or whatnot. I'm keeping Enchanting, that's easy enchatments for me. That's stupid if I gave it up. I'd probably drop skinning as that's not terrific. It's not as lucrative as it once was. I mean I'm lucky if Borean Leather goes for 12G, Artic Fur was 75. So my economy is CRASHING.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 28, 2010)

Since I have all the EoF gear for my Paladin now, I can either use my EoF to get my Paladin T10 level offset, or just use it for Primordials to sell or craft gear for alts. Choices, choices.


----------



## Mori` (May 28, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I'm keeping Enchanting, that's easy enchatments for me. That's stupid if I gave it up.



Enchanting should be guaranteed money, scrolls and mats have no deposit cost so just check which popular enchants have a reasonable profit margin and craft them. If the price of something drops too far, just wait till it rises back again since it's always going to cycle somewhat. D/E'ing TBC items can be a decent profit since levelling enchanters need to wade through masses of arcane dust =)

Get hold of twink enchants if you can, the rep grind for timbermaw rep to get +agi on 1h and 2h weapons can be done in a little over an hour and they sell really well. Several other valuable ones, but you're hoping on drops from MC their so it's a little harder to acquire =p

Heirloom enchants will be great for going into Cata when everyone is looking to gear their new alt.


----------



## Raikage (May 28, 2010)

This morning just reminded me why I hate healing in Battlegrounds.

Hop on my horde disc priest, Healbot a warrior fighting a hunter 1v1 in wsg and the warrior couldn't even get the hunter below 50% this was with me dispelling every snare, it was awful, and it pretty much happened the entire game. Basically my teammates couldn't win a 1v1 even with a healbot.

Afterwards I hop on my alliance resto druid, The other team proceeds to have their way with me over and over meanwhile a gnome mage starts saying "LOL WHERE MAI HEALZ?" and starts calling me a fail healer, so I responded "LOL WHERE MAI PEELZ?" and he shut up pretty fast.

The only thing I can confirm is that the stupidity exists on both sides.

Edit: Just got out of an AV on my druid

Everybody zergs to drek and then 

"Whose tanking HURRRRR?"

Yes we sat there and did nothing until we lost.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 28, 2010)

Yeah, that's the one thing I hate about AV. Gotta have a tank. People wait for the graveyard thing is if you do the Horde will go and kill Vaandar first. I'm working on my Timbermaw Rep but I'm just lazy. I need to gget unlazy. I'm trying to figure out where i get Greater Stats for the chest. I'm checking wowwiki for hte best Heirmloom enchants. I don't have any Heirmloom weapons for my toons, I think it's a bit of a waste unless I"m twinking.


----------



## Draffut (May 28, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Yeah, that's the one thing I hate about AV. Gotta have a tank. People wait for the graveyard thing is if you do the Horde will go and kill Vaandar first. I'm working on my Timbermaw Rep but I'm just lazy. I need to gget unlazy. I'm trying to figure out where i get Greater Stats for the chest. I'm checking wowwiki for hte best Heirmloom enchants. I don't have any Heirmloom weapons for my toons, I think it's a bit of a waste unless I"m twinking.



Heirloom weapons just make leveling alittle easier.  You pretty much always have the best possible weapon on you.  And you only have to enchant each once, while if you are switching out other weapons you would have to enchant every one for the same benefit.

Heirloom Armor and Trinkets are great.  Less downtime and much faster leveling.


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2010)

for melee weapons crusader is the best heirloom enchant. it heals and gives str, though str may not be good for agi based char, getting to tick of heal now and then is still a good thing


----------



## Raikage (May 29, 2010)

Holy crap I use to hate Isle of Conquest until this morning. I had no idea you could get on airships. It was freaking awesome getting on the airship and then jumping off and parachuting into the horde base. That was just epic feeling.


----------



## Petes12 (May 30, 2010)

This is for those of you who want to make Worgen Druids


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Draffut (May 30, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> This is for those of you who want to make Worgen Druids
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The cats look sweet, the bears look retarded.


----------



## Petes12 (May 30, 2010)

I like that the bears have the fist weps on their front paws though, and bears always look retarded.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 31, 2010)

Worgen Kitties do look sweet but I like the bears. I want to know what Worgen lazerchicken and Worgen Treefolk look like. I bet those'll look sweet too. 

So I'm waiting on Blizzard to send me an email about my new password. Turns out I had atleast sixteen virus/infractions. After reading some about AVG Free that AVG Free provided (which is the full version to my surprise and NOT a trial) I learned how to use it a lot better. I still need to grab Spybot Seek & Destroyer later though.


----------



## sori (May 31, 2010)

Lmao
Latest discussion from Dragonblight (Dramablight to some) Horde Trade Channel:

Whether or not "irregardless" is a word or not.


----------



## Jotun (May 31, 2010)

Skywall tradechat is filled with attention whores and a shaman who I have on ignore.


----------



## sori (May 31, 2010)

We've moved from whether it's a word or not to reporting the spammers that advertise gold selling sites and try to get you to give them your account info due to "account violating terms of something or other"

response to seeing one for me:
right click name
left click report spam
confirm 
peace and quiet til the next one comes along


----------



## Sedaiv (May 31, 2010)

Irreguardless is a word as it means Reguard. It's not a proper word, but a world nonetheless. 

Last big topic on Alliance Turalyon was "WTB People Not Flooding Trade For Their Shitty Guilds." A rule of thumb is NEVER to join guilds that advertise in trade. Those are usually very poor guilds with poor leadership and guilds and are generally guilds you recruit from once their players are geared and skilled enough.


----------



## sori (May 31, 2010)

not irregaurdless. irregARdless :33 no u in it. and i even looked it up before getting into the discussion got laughed at for linking Wikipedia though


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 31, 2010)

sori said:


> not irregaurdless. irregARdless :33 no u in it. and i even looked it up before getting into the discussion got laughed at for linking Wikipedia though



But wikipedia rocks and is 100% correct 100% of the time.


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> But wikipedia rocks and is 100% correct 100% of the time.







there you go 

it so easy to actually make a proper reference if you just do a little thing called google search 

---
i finally earned my explorer title for my priest 

I think its worth it all


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Worgen Kitties do look sweet but I like the bears. I want to know what Worgen lazerchicken and Worgen Treefolk look like. I bet those'll look sweet too.


Tree's gonna be really different for everyone apparently, more like the ancients. But it's also going to be a cooldown, like metamorphosis.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 31, 2010)

Still haven't MY account back yet. I'm going to have to blow up Blizzard I guess. I want my Shaman back. If I don't get my Shaman back, I'm NEVER buying Blizzard products ever again.


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2010)

our guild has almost finished the upper spire 

we only got blood queen and sindragosa left and then we get to attempt the lich king


----------



## Sedaiv (May 31, 2010)

Muk said:


> our guild has almost finished the upper spire
> 
> we only got blood queen and sindragosa left and then we get to attempt the lich king



Unless you're in Europe, server reset tomorrow bro =/.

I got my account back. I also realized my sweet Troll Death Knight on Thrall is missing. I emailed a GM to see if I can get my Death Knight back. He'll be rather Sweet as Frost DPS/PVP or Blood Tank.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 1, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Still haven't MY account back yet. I'm going to have to blow up Blizzard I guess. I want my Shaman back. If I don't get my Shaman back, I'm NEVER buying Blizzard products ever again.



that's weird, i got hacked once and the account was closed for gold selling (lol) but i got control of it a day later and it only took another 8 hours to get all my items back. they usually get it figured out pretty quick these days. 

we're getting into phase 2 of heroic lich king 25 now... and holy shit this fight is hard, especially as a dps paladin. there's just so much more to do than usual.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 1, 2010)

I saw the Ruby Sanctum fight. Doesn't look too hard.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 1, 2010)

its arthas level loot and yeah the fight mechanics don't look terribly difficult.


----------



## Muk (Jun 1, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Unless you're in Europe, server reset tomorrow bro =/.
> 
> I got my account back. I also realized my sweet Troll Death Knight on Thrall is missing. I emailed a GM to see if I can get my Death Knight back. He'll be rather Sweet as Frost DPS/PVP or Blood Tank.


yeah i am in europe so we get until tuesday to finish our raid :3

but i doubt we'll get to face arthas, blood queen needs a lot of learning it seems and sindragosa needs to go down yarrrr!


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 1, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> its arthas level loot and yeah the fight mechanics don't look terribly difficult.



It's going to be Loot Sanctum v 2.0. Obsidian Sanctum wasn't hard, trust me I remembe raiding it from March of 08 until now. OS was never hard, Spiderwing was harder than OS. I mean it doesn't look like Hallion has an Enrage Timer either. Rather simple fight over all. From my guess during P1 nuke the boss, avoid the breath & meteors. Either Kite teh adds or kill them. During P2 everyone gets in, dances in cirlces around the boss avoiding the beams and breath. My guess is P3 is a combination of both.

Blood Queen actually isn't that hard. Just need to learn who to vampirize. When a person gets vampirized, they just blow all their cooldowns, for example if I'm the first person vampirized, I'd use Fearl Spirits so they too get the buff, I('d then run over and vampirize a Ranged target. Then again I'm over simplifiying her battle.

I actually haven't checked out Sindragosas fight. I need to though.

Also check out my Shaman in her PVP gear. The person who was using my account equiped my Resto Shield not my Rotface (or was it Festergut?) Mace. Both with Berserking. I need more Mystic King's Amber to replace all my non-Spell Penetration gems. I also keep forgetting ot get my PVP Shoulder Enchants.


----------



## Muk (Jun 1, 2010)

I find Sindragosa a really easy fight, until p3. seems our dps/healers have some trouble with getting the debuff off or destroying the ice block in a timely manner, otherwise its a fucking easy fight.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 1, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> It's going to be Loot Sanctum v 2.0. Obsidian Sanctum wasn't hard, trust me I remembe raiding it from March of 08 until now. OS was never hard, Spiderwing was harder than OS. I mean it doesn't look like Hallion has an Enrage Timer either. Rather simple fight over all. From my guess during P1 nuke the boss, avoid the breath & meteors. Either Kite teh adds or kill them. During P2 everyone gets in, dances in cirlces around the boss avoiding the beams and breath. My guess is P3 is a combination of both.



Every new boss has some sort of enrage timer.  Though in many cases it's a progressive enrage timer, like Rotface spawning oozes faster until it becomes unmanagable, or Vlathria having adds spawn faster until you get overwhelmed.



> Blood Queen actually isn't that hard. Just need to learn who to vampirize. When a person gets vampirized, they just blow all their cooldowns, for example if I'm the first person vampirized, I'd use Fearl Spirits so they too get the buff, I('d then run over and vampirize a Ranged target. Then again I'm over simplifiying her battle.



Save all your 1 per battle CD until the last bite, then have everyone pop them during the Heroism/Bloodlust.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 1, 2010)

True some Enrage Timers aren't Enrage timers. I know Toravon makes it so you toake more Frost damage than 3/6 healers can recover everyone from. I believe the "enrage" timer for Hallion is most likely a Count Down to him uinsg a bunch of those meteors.

So I got my shaman back. Turns out that everything was sold on my characters and give nto my shaman and then I got about 20,000 Gold. While I do want it, I reported it as I'm out of my Enhancement DPS Gear (Disenchanted), Restoration PVE Gear (Disenchanted), and my odds & ends sold. Also got my guild disbanded =/. I'd honestly like for Blizzard to let me keep the sudden 20,000G the gold spammer had and give me back my gear for all my toons and my guild. But I'll settle on the latter. It'll take WAY too long to get back to Resot Gear & gems and Chants on my gear.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 1, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> It's going to be Loot Sanctum v 2.0. Obsidian Sanctum wasn't hard, trust me I remembe raiding it from March of 08 until now.



I was just reading a writeup on the fight and it sounds like it is a fairly difficult fight.  Harder than everything in ICC except LK, though the changes to Heroic arn't as drastic as Putricide's or anything.  And remember, you don't get that nice 20% buff there either.

P.S. WANT TRINKET


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 1, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Blood Queen actually isn't that hard.



It was a whole lot harder before the ICC buff started (well, 25m was). On normal and then again on heroic when we first did it, she would basically enrage every time as we killed her. It was a really tight dps fight. But with the extra damage from the buff the enrage becomes pretty easy to beat.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 1, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> It was a whole lot harder before the ICC buff started (well, 25m was). On normal and then again on heroic when we first did it, she would basically enrage every time as we killed her. It was a really tight dps fight. But with the extra damage from the buff the enrage becomes pretty easy to beat.



Well everything's harder on Hard mode =/. Firefighter is probably still a bitch to achieve, I know Orbituary is still a tough son bitch to get. 

Jew: I watched the fight on 25M Heroic, it doesn't look very hard. P1 looks like CC and avoiding his Meteor (FINAL FANTASY REFERENCE! =D) which definately will 1 shot you with an assload of Fire Damage, and you gotta be able to control the Add that spawns. I figure PUGS (like me) will need to kill the add. P2 looks like all kiddies in the pool, avoid teh beams and if it's like all other Twiling Zones (OMFG ANOTHER REFERENCE!) you gotta heal through that as well as avoid the shadow beams that circulate around Hallion. Not sure about P3 though, knowing my luck it'll be P1 & P2 combined. =/

BTW I want the following from Loot Sanctum 2.0

Baltharus' Gift (10 man Hunter/Shaman/Rogue/Druid neck)
Signet of the Twilight (25 H/S/R/D Ring)
MAYBE Sharpened Twilight Scale (25 But that'll likely goto W/P/DK first)
Split Shape Belt (Healer belt for me 25)
Returning Footfalls (Melee belt, 25)
Twilight Scale Shoulders (10 melee DPS shoulder)

Shit I an go on because I heal & melee DPS and there's quiet a bit for both, but I'll stop.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 2, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Well everything's harder on Hard mode =/. Firefighter is probably still a bitch to achieve, I know Orbituary is still a tough son bitch to get.
> 
> Jew: I watched the fight on 25M Heroic, it doesn't look very hard. P1 looks like CC and avoiding his Meteor (FINAL FANTASY REFERENCE! =D) which definately will 1 shot you with an assload of Fire Damage, and you gotta be able to control the Add that spawns. I figure PUGS (like me) will need to kill the add. P2 looks like all kiddies in the pool, avoid teh beams and if it's like all other Twiling Zones (OMFG ANOTHER REFERENCE!) you gotta heal through that as well as avoid the shadow beams that circulate around Hallion. Not sure about P3 though, knowing my luck it'll be P1 & P2 combined. =/
> 
> ...



Paladins don't want that PoS ArP trinket... just like Shaman don't (lol majority of damage being magical). Warriors, Feral Druids, Death Knights, Marksman Hunters and Combat Rogues are the classes that would want it.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 2, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> Paladins don't want that PoS ArP trinket... just like Shaman don't (lol majority of damage being magical). Warriors, Feral Druids, Death Knights, Marksman Hunters and Combat Rogues are the classes that would want it.



BZZT! Sorry, the majority of Shaman Spell Damage is Nature. Enhancement such as myself have roughly 60% melee Damage but the other 40% is indeed spell damage such as Shock, Fire Totems/Nova, and Lightning.

I wouldn't want it myself, heance MAYBE as it does increase our attack power but over all it's not that great for Shamen. I also keep forgetting Paladins are the same way except they use Holy instead of Nature. 

Also Marksmen Hunters and Combat Rogues wouldn't use that as they use Agility NOT Strenght, hence why a Paladin would get more priority over Rogues, Kitty Druids, and Hunters. But nonetheless the last 4 classes I named wouldn't really need it. I know Bear Druids would however want that but they don't need Armor Penetration, to my knowledge. I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure Tanks don't need Armor Penetration as much as they need Dodge/Parry/Block.

ONE bright thing I should note is after doing my Weekly, Daily H & Reg I can go and level my Druid who I've been neglecting. But I much rather level my Death Knight but all she has is the Dark Edge of Insanity, her Heirmloom Shoulder & Chest. 7K HP for a 70 Tank


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 2, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> BZZT! Sorry, the majority of Shaman Spell Damage is Nature. Enhancement such as myself have roughly 60% melee Damage but the other 40% is indeed spell damage such as Shock, Fire Totems/Nova, and Lightning.
> 
> I wouldn't want it myself, heance MAYBE as it does increase our attack power but over all it's not that great for Shamen. I also keep forgetting Paladins are the same way except they use Holy instead of Nature.
> 
> ...



You do realize that Nature damage is magic right? You even said spell damage, which is magical... As in unaffected by Armor, thus ArP does not effect it. Also the trinket procs Attack Power on hit, not strength, so it's an ArP trinket with an AP proc, thus Hunters would use it, as AP buffs help their RAP. Did you misread the trinket and think it procs strength? 

And ouch, 7k HP at level 70? Is that in frost presence? 

My level 65 Warrior has 8k HP... and man tanking is annoying as hell when you have a freakin' moonkin starfalling and pulling 2 extra groups, AND THEN USING TYPHOON TO BLOW AWAY THE CASTERS AWAY FROM EACHOTHER, GODDAMN MOONKIN.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 2, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> You do realize that Nature damage is magic right? You even said spell damage, which is magical... As in unaffected by Armor, thus ArP does not effect it. Also the trinket procs Attack Power on hit, not strength, so it's an ArP trinket with an AP proc, thus Hunters would use it, as AP buffs help their RAP. Did you misread the trinket and think it procs strength?
> 
> And ouch, 7k HP at level 70? Is that in frost presence?
> 
> My level 65 Warrior has 8k HP... and man tanking is annoying as hell when you have a freakin' moonkin starfalling and pulling 2 extra groups, AND THEN USING TYPHOON TO BLOW AWAY THE CASTERS AWAY FROM EACHOTHER, GODDAMN MOONKIN.



Sorry I wasn't clear, that was my mistake. Allow me to retort (OMG! PULP FICTION REFERENCE!)

Enhancement Shamen do roughly 60% melee Damage, the other part of that is Spell Damage. Our Spell Damage is Nature themed. With Paladins, roughly 55%-65% (not exactly sure, don't play paladins) attacks are melee while the rest is made up in Holy themed spells. Death Knights themselves are a physical class that use Spells. As a matter of fact, so are Rogues as their Poisons are consided spell and require Spell Cap & Spell Penetration to hit. So by your reasoning, Death Knights and Rogues have as much priority as Shamen and Paladins on Armor Penetration Trinkets like Deathbringer's Will. 

Also Shamen gem for Attack Power JUST as much as Hunters do. It's the players preference to Gem haste, I personally gem attack power, so by your reasoning I have bottom priority but priority nonetheless on getting that trinket. Turns out I scrolled through so fast my eyes didn't make sense of things. Nonetheless we're back at the Deathbringer's Will arguement again. But to be honest, it doesn't have no Transformation Effect liek DBW so it's in the back of my mind.

Yeah, 7K HP in Frost Prescence, I cannot even tank a Classic instance like Scholomance =/ I'm so afraid fo spending Gold that I fear getting my account banned regearing my Death Knight, LUCKILY they didn't unequip my Druid and I still got her Tanking set, I just can't really que as Healer any more which sucks as I like being able to que as Tank/DPS/Healer. Needless to say, my waits are short as I only gotta wait on DPS.

Boomkin are a real pain in the ass to work with. I usually have to tell them wait and let me go ahead and pull teh group otherwise we're going to wipe because of the moonkins' Starfire & Typhoon. Several times it's happend to me but the Healer was also geared good and I was able to pull 7/8 people to myself and live, I just gotta blow my OH SHIT buttons liek Raise Dead => Dark Pact (The one that lets me eat my ghoul for HP), Vampiric Blood, Pot, Death Strike instead of Heart Strike but AFTER I use my Blood Runes for Blood Boil to keep aggro, another Death & Decay. 

SPeaking of Tanking, what's your Rotation as Wartank? The one I usually do seems to work rather well...

Group Pulls

Death & Decay, Death Grip IF MOBILE, Icy Touch, Plague Strike, Pestilence, Death Coil to pump out Runic Power, When blood runes return use Blood Boil x2, when Frost & Unholy come back just use Death Strike until they're both Death Runes and spam Heart Strike until I'm back at Square 1 with having to use DND again.

For Single pulls/boss fights I notice Death And Decay, Icy Touch, Plague Strike, Pestilence, Heart Strike x2, Death Strike x2, Heart Strike x6 Repeat works very well. I've yet ot lose aggro or wipe a group because I cannot hold aggro. I also notice that i hold aggro decently when I forget to turn on Frost Prescence as I also que as Frost PVP/DPS


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2010)

as warrior tank on single targets i use

charge, shield slam, revenge, devastate, heroic strike, 

i might even throw in a thunderclap if i feel like it and it actually puts a debuff on the boss, else i don't see why i should do it.

on groups it is:

 charge, thunder clap, cleave, shock wave, shield slam, revenge,


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 2, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear, that was my mistake. Allow me to retort (OMG! PULP FICTION REFERENCE!)
> 
> Enhancement Shamen do roughly 60% melee Damage, the other part of that is Spell Damage. Our Spell Damage is Nature themed. With Paladins, roughly 55%-65% (not exactly sure, don't play paladins) attacks are melee while the rest is made up in Holy themed spells. Death Knights themselves are a physical class that use Spells. As a matter of fact, so are Rogues as their Poisons are consided spell and require Spell Cap & Spell Penetration to hit. So by your reasoning, Death Knights and Rogues have as much priority as Shamen and Paladins on Armor Penetration Trinkets like Deathbringer's Will.
> 
> ...



I said Combat Rogues. Assassination Rogues don't stack ArP, and who cares about Sublety as it's a gimped PoS spec. Combat Rogues specifically use ArP. Combat Rogues have a much larger portion of their damage being physical over an Enhancement Shaman, as do Marksman Hunters, Warriors, Feral Druids. Unholy Death Knights, a large part of their damage is spell, but since they changed Scourge Strike, ArP has become good. For Unholy DKs, unless you're not hit capped, ArP is second only to strength.

As for Paladins, checking my Marrowgar damage, 58% of it was holy. Strangely though, a lot of items we have in our BiS list has ArP on them, but DBW is NOT one of them. An upgrade is an upgrade, even if it has undesireable stats on it. ArP is better than say Expertise or Hit, if you're already capped for those stats, for example. But Paladins and Shaman will never aim specifically for an item because it has a lot ArP, or gem for it. Never, ever, ever.

But really, if you want DBW then by all means piss off everyone in your PuG lol, my entire point is, a guild would be stupid to give a Shaman or Paladin DBW over Combat Rogues, MM Hunters, Warriors, DKs or Feral Druids. Give the Paladins and Shaman the tiny abom in a jar <3

Is there nothing you can buy or craft for your DK? You're level 70? Get the cobalt set made man, if you got the heirloom chest and shoulders, then keep those for the xp bonus, but get all your other slots in cobalt.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 2, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> I said Combat Rogues. Assassination Rogues don't stack ArP, and who cares about Sublety as it's a gimped PoS spec. Combat Rogues specifically use ArP. Combat Rogues have a much larger portion of their damage being physical over an Enhancement Shaman, as do Marksman Hunters, Warriors, Feral Druids. Unholy Death Knights, a large part of their damage is spell, but since they changed Scourge Strike, ArP has become good. For Unholy DKs, unless you're not hit capped, ArP is second only to strength.
> 
> As for Paladins, checking my Marrowgar damage, 58% of it was holy. Strangely though, a lot of items we have in our BiS list has ArP on them, but DBW is NOT one of them. An upgrade is an upgrade, even if it has undesireable stats on it. ArP is better than say Expertise or Hit, if you're already capped for those stats, for example. But Paladins and Shaman will never aim specifically for an item because it has a lot ArP, or gem for it. Never, ever, ever.
> 
> ...



Actually from both Trade (not a good source) and The forums (good source) Subelty is the top PVP & Raid Spec right now. I really don't believe it if you ask me.

Your second point but Expertise & Hit kinda confuse me as much as Kotodamas and Shun Shun Rikka confused Orihime. So I'll respond this way, not to be a dick or anything needless to say, so I appologize in advance. Assuming you're Hit Capped via gear (yeah it's sweet if you ask me)  Expertise is the first thing to get capped on. Not sure why, if memory serves right, Expertise is for targets IN FRONT of you, and if you're a good Melee DPSer you're never in front of the Boss, but behind. I mean I stand in front of Marrowgar to help lessen the damage and it works (assuming the healers know ahead of time I'm helping take the hits). But I guess mobs > Bosses =/.Then again there's probably some bosses that not matter what you cannot get behind to strike at....... Thank God Kel'Thuzad, Onyxia, Marrowgar, Saurfang, C'Thun, Kil'Jaeden, Ragnaros, Razorscale and all other bosses in the game REQUIRE everyone to stand IN FRONT including healers =/

If you're wondering why I'm aiming for DBW: Read it's second part. That's the whole god damn reason I freaking want it. THANK GOD there's going to be new and better trinkets from Ruby that'll increase my chance at getting it, but so far I've NEVER seen it drop but for all the Paladins, Rogues and Warriors on my friends list, it drops for them. I still find it hard to believe that one of the guys I know has the Will and he's a Retadin/Shockadin because NOONE else wanted it apperently. I still smell shit if you ask me. Also yes I've pissed off PUGs before because I won a Grim Totem once.

I'm aware of Tiny Abom in a Jar, fact is I've yet to see him go past 75% before we wipe out. I don't really understand how we fuck up so bad there. Maybe I should try explaining it to the tardo's I pug with.

I thought the Cobalt crap was all 72+. Besides either way I got roughly 19000 Gold I SHOULD NOT have. I'm so afraid of spending it, I'm just putting it on different toons to keep me from spending it. I know it'll take atleast 10 days for the GMs to fix my account fully. I guess I can go back to leveling up her Jewelcrafting and Mining.

OH! THe only reason I haven't taken up Blacksmithing on my Shaman is I don't want to get it to 450 only to have Blizzard give me back 450 Skinning. After my account gets fixed, I plan to have her take up Blacksmithing and Enchanting. Totally trying to be selfsufficient.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 2, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Actually from both Trade (not a good source) and The forums (good source) Subelty is the top PVP & Raid Spec right now. I really don't believe it if you ask me.
> 
> Your second point but Expertise & Hit kinda confuse me as much as Kotodamas and Shun Shun Rikka confused Orihime. So I'll respond this way, not to be a dick or anything needless to say, so I appologize in advance. Assuming you're Hit Capped via gear (yeah it's sweet if you ask me)  Expertise is the first thing to get capped on. Not sure why, if memory serves right, Expertise is for targets IN FRONT of you, and if you're a good Melee DPSer you're never in front of the Boss, but behind. I mean I stand in front of Marrowgar to help lessen the damage and it works (assuming the healers know ahead of time I'm helping take the hits). But I guess mobs > Bosses =/.Then again there's probably some bosses that not matter what you cannot get behind to strike at....... Thank God Kel'Thuzad, Onyxia, Marrowgar, Saurfang, C'Thun, Kil'Jaeden, Ragnaros, Razorscale and all other bosses in the game REQUIRE everyone to stand IN FRONT including healers =/
> 
> ...



Expertise lowers the mobs chance to dodge and parry. Mobs can dodge attacks from behind them. Thus to be capped, melee DPS want 26 expertise (not rating, but actual skill.) As the cap for preventing bosses from dodge is lower than parrying. Tanks get additional threat passed 26, as bosses' chance to parry is higher than their chance to dodge.

Also, the transforming effect on DBW is only half the trinket. The up-time is ~28% IIRC, lasting 30 seconds, with an ICD of 105 seconds. So really, even with the proc, it's not nearly as good as other options. Also even with the new trinket coming out, the new best combo for ArP classes will be the DBW and the Ruby Sanctum trinket, so people will still want DBW.

Also, Sublety is the worst spec for Rogues. Lol.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 2, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Actually from both Trade (not a good source) and The forums (good source) Subelty is the top PVP & Raid Spec right now. I really don't believe it if you ask me.



Sub is awful for pve, and it's still not great for pvp.

I can understand you might want DBW for the transformation affect, but there's no way you can really justify wanting the STS =p


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 2, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> Expertise lowers the mobs chance to dodge and parry. Mobs can dodge attacks from behind them. Thus to be capped, melee DPS want 26 expertise (not rating, but actual skill.) As the cap for preventing bosses from dodge is lower than parrying. Tanks get additional threat passed 26, as bosses' chance to parry is higher than their chance to dodge.
> 
> Also, the transforming effect on DBW is only half the trinket. The up-time is ~28% IIRC, lasting 30 seconds, with an ICD of 105 seconds. So really, even with the proc, it's not nearly as good as other options. Also even with the new trinket coming out, the new best combo for ArP classes will be the DBW and the Ruby Sanctum trinket, so people will still want DBW.
> 
> Also, Sublety is the worst spec for Rogues. Lol.



Are you sure that Bosses dodge from behind? I'm pretty sure they don't. Then again that might have changed when I wasn't paying attention, which is hardly ever. I mean at one point I had my 26 Expertise then suddenly it kept lowering until it hit 21 and I KNEW I had 9/9 in Unleashed Rage. I know warriors need to be expert Capped. My Death Knight has +15 both her Bracers & Wrist, probably helps me out a ton to hold aggro.

I know it's not as good as the other options. I still fucking want it more than I want sex. I'm aware people will still want DBW, I was TRYING to live in denial. can't you let me have that?

Also Sublety wasn't always the worst spec, at one point Assassination was the worst.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 2, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Jew: I watched the fight on 25M Heroic, it doesn't look very hard. P1 looks like CC and avoiding his Meteor (FINAL FANTASY REFERENCE! =D) which definately will 1 shot you with an assload of Fire Damage, and you gotta be able to control the Add that spawns. I figure PUGS (like me) will need to kill the add. P2 looks like all kiddies in the pool, avoid teh beams and if it's like all other Twiling Zones (OMFG ANOTHER REFERENCE!) you gotta heal through that as well as avoid the shadow beams that circulate around Hallion. Not sure about P3 though, knowing my luck it'll be P1 & P2 combined. =/



A few difference from that.  Quite a few actually.

On heroic, there are 2 types of meteors.  One is a debuff a player gets.  when it is dispelled or its timer runs out a large AoE appears.  these have to be kited away from the raid, and dispelled quickly or they will drop a massive void zone basically.  This zone also causes a pushback that will send people into all the fire and tail swipes in the area.

The other meteors with the fire streams cover a large portion of the area, making positioning difficult.  Remember that the dragon still has a Breath Attack, Cleave, and Tail Swip.  Also, not only does that large add spawn that has to be tanked, but a large number of smaller adds appear that have to be AoE'd down.  They are not tankable making healing difficult.

Then in Phase 2 he enters the twilight realm.  Here he still does that dispellable void zone attack, but this time it cuases a pull, making it very difficult to escape.  Also there are also 2 instant kill death beams.   This along with the aformentioned Tailswipes, Cleaves, and Void Zones limit the space you have to maneuver and will make healing very difficult as stopping to cast will not be happening.

Though that is just the intro.  You have the right idea for Phase 3.  He actually enters both realms at the same time.  Half the raid goes to one side and half to the other.  Now you have all the same issues as the first 2 phases, but with only half the heals on either side to deal with it.  Also, if one side does more damage than the other, the side that is doing less damage has the boss's damage increase dramatically.  And the Physical realm still have to deal with all the adds, but with drastically lower DPS and healing.

Also, I really think this 20% ICC buff is giving people a false sense of security in theri DPS and Heals.  You will not have that here.

This fight is more complicated than most in ICC, and harder than most in ICC, primarily becuase of the third phase.  I've watched the vids for it, read the writeups, and finished ICC myself.  I have a vague idea what I am talkin about.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 2, 2010)

Loot Sanctum nevertheless. STill looks like a TON of fun. I'm just waiting on them dropping the HP of everything in ICC25 by 30% like they did in TBC


----------



## Draffut (Jun 2, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Loot Sanctum nevertheless. STill looks like a TON of fun. I'm just waiting on them dropping the HP of everything in ICC25 by 30% like they did in TBC



That's basically what the 20% ICC buff is, they arn;t goign to drop everything's max health too.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 2, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Are you sure that Bosses dodge from behind? I'm pretty sure they don't. Then again that might have changed when I wasn't paying attention, which is hardly ever. I mean at one point I had my 26 Expertise then suddenly it kept lowering until it hit 21 and I KNEW I had 9/9 in Unleashed Rage. I know warriors need to be expert Capped. My Death Knight has +15 both her Bracers & Wrist, probably helps me out a ton to hold aggro.
> 
> I know it's not as good as the other options. I still fucking want it more than I want sex. I'm aware people will still want DBW, I was TRYING to live in denial. can't you let me have that?
> 
> Also Sublety wasn't always the worst spec, at one point Assassination was the worst.



Yes, bosses can dodge from behind. Melee DPS need 26 expertise or the boss will have a chance to dodge your attacks.

And I don't understand your obsession with the transforming effect.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> A few difference from that.  Quite a few actually.
> 
> On heroic, there are 2 types of meteors.  One is a debuff a player gets.  when it is dispelled or its timer runs out a large AoE appears.  these have to be kited away from the raid, and dispelled quickly or they will drop a massive void zone basically.  This zone also causes a pushback that will send people into all the fire and tail swipes in the area.
> 
> ...



I dunno, the mechanics didn't sound bad to me. But I guess I could see it being about as hard as the wing bosses. 

Hopefully it's fun cus the loot is completely unexciting to me. All ArP garbage. The heroic scale trinket is an upgrade over heroic Death's Choice, but since it's an ArP trinket it's not as good for me as basically any other melee, which means I'll get it last. Not very motivating.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 2, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I dunno, the mechanics didn't sound bad to me. But I guess I could see it being about as hard as the wing bosses.
> 
> Hopefully it's fun cus the loot is completely unexciting to me. All ArP garbage. The heroic scale trinket is an upgrade over heroic Death's Choice, but since it's an ArP trinket it's not as good for me as basically any other melee, which means I'll get it last. Not very motivating.



There's nothing as viscious as Death Plague bouncing in H Putricide, but dealing with the boss with 2 half raids wil be tough.

That caster trinket looks awesome to me.  Will probobly be my BiS after the Rotface one.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> There's nothing as viscious as Death Plague bouncing in H Putricide



I'd say heroic LK outdoes it pretty handily.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 3, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I'd say heroic LK outdoes it pretty handily.



I was talking specifically about the new instance.

On a side note, got a new  tonight.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 3, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> Yes, bosses can dodge from behind. Melee DPS need 26 expertise or the boss will have a chance to dodge your attacks.
> 
> And I don't understand your obsession with the transforming effect.



Yeah I saw yesterday while doing the weekly (Noth) that they can dodge. I only have 9 Expertise (Talent) in my PVP gear (Only Gear I got left) and I saw it SUCKED when my Lava Burst or Lightning Bolt missed (funny it was my actual SPELLS missing NOT my Melee attacks).

Transforming is more cool than an 80's Novelty Answering Machine.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 3, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Yeah I saw yesterday while doing the weekly (Noth) that they can dodge. I only have 9 Expertise (Talent) in my PVP gear (Only Gear I got left) and I saw it SUCKED when my Lava Burst or Lightning Bolt missed (funny it was my actual SPELLS missing NOT my Melee attacks).
> 
> Transforming is more cool than an 80's Novelty Answering Machine.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 3, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Yeah I saw yesterday while doing the weekly (Noth) that they can dodge. I only have 9 Expertise (Talent) in my PVP gear (Only Gear I got left) and I saw it SUCKED when my Lava Burst or Lightning Bolt missed (funny it was my actual SPELLS missing NOT my Melee attacks).



I don't know anything about Shaman, but I think spell hit is entirely different than Expertise and all that for you.  You want 17% spell hit chance (with talents and buffs) to not miss with them.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 4, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I don't know anything about Shaman, but I think spell hit is entirely different than Expertise and all that for you.  You want 17% spell hit chance (with talents and buffs) to not miss with them.



Correct, expertise is only for melee related abilities, not spells. 

So, I am now 4p 264 Sanctified T10. My only piece that is 251 are the gloves, which need to be replaced by 25m Festergut gloves, so I consider myself done with tokens.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 4, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> They're sure taking their time getting your account straightend out
> 
> Eh, the transforming effect is cool at first, but after awhile it's like eh , wuteva.
> 
> It's hilarious with a Druid though, as they transform, but are still in Bear or Cat mode, rawr Vrykul is shredding your ass.



Yeah it said about 240+ hours, atleast ten days. Which is gayier than Elton John and Libarachie dancing in a lavenderfield with Richard Simmons and Christopher Lowell joining them for square dancing. (No split gag this time)

Still want it.

Now that is funny. What item summoned a Vrykul? I know it's a Staff, the one from Lady Deathwhisper I think? I know I want that, I mean it is a really good caster DPS staff, but I don't spec elemental. Tell you want, I get that I forget about Deathbringer's Will and I spec Elemental/Resto instead of Enhance/Resto.



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I don't know anything about Shaman, but I think spell hit is entirely different than Expertise and all that for you.  You want 17% spell hit chance (with talents and buffs) to not miss with them.



I know Expertise is melee only. I'm not sure what the Shaman hit cap is, probably 17% but I know I don't got that in my Enhancement PVP gear. Thank God +Hit is HIT and no longer "+15 Melee/Spell Damage Hit" and is now falt "Hit/Spell Power".



My-HiME said:


> Correct, expertise is only for melee related abilities, not spells.
> 
> So, I am now 4p 264 Sanctified T10. My only piece that is 251 are the gloves, which need to be replaced by 25m Festergut gloves, so I consider myself done with tokens.



Gratz, goto hell. I personally go for my 5/5. that's just me though. I mean I'm 7/8 T1, 5/8 T2, I was 4/5 T4, 4/5 T5 and 2/8 T6.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 4, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> So, I am now 4p 264 Sanctified T10. My only piece that is 251 are the gloves, which need to be replaced by 25m Festergut gloves, so I consider myself done with tokens.



But, but, 277!


----------



## Jotun (Jun 5, 2010)

Grats on the trinket Jew, I still need decent ele trinkets for my shaman >.<

Heroic Halion has alot of movement and coordination from what I saw. I was curious what happens when you have to move with the death beams in phase 2 and you have to cross the tail....

Seems like a fun fight, but by no means is it easy imo...


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 5, 2010)

Jotun said:


> Grats on the trinket Jew, I still need decent ele trinkets for my shaman >.<
> 
> Heroic Halion has alot of movement and coordination from what I saw. I was curious what happens when you have to move with the death beams in phase 2 and you have to cross the tail....
> 
> Seems like a fun fight, but by no means is it easy imo...



It seems realitively easy to me. Then again might get into the Phase 2 in LK is EZ arguement again. I still think it'l be Loot Santum 2.0


----------



## Savior (Jun 6, 2010)

Finally downed Sindragosa on my casual guild . It felt pretty good even though we're not exactly cutting edge progression.
Lich King gonna be a while but hopefully it will be fun. We do have him down on 10s .


----------



## Draffut (Jun 6, 2010)

Savior said:


> Finally downed Sindragosa on my casual guild . It felt pretty good even though we're not exactly cutting edge progression.
> Lich King gonna be a while but hopefully it will be fun. We do have him down on 10s .



It's just a pain getting the Valkyr and second transition phase down.  The rest of it is relativly simple.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 6, 2010)

*guys  i finally hit 80 and i saw alot of different gear sets

for a beginer 80 whats the best one ?
*


----------



## Draffut (Jun 6, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *guys  i finally hit 80 and i saw alot of different gear sets
> 
> for a beginer 80 whats the best one ?*



What class/spec are you?

You can farm most of your gear with Emblems from doing heroics.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 6, 2010)

> What class/spec are you?
> 
> You can farm most of your gear with Emblems from doing heroics.



*night elf druid  balance and resto*


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 6, 2010)

Downed Sindy for the first time yesterday evening. :3 It was a lot of fun and a bit of a surprise. I attempted it before only in a pug. But I decided to go with my guild this week. It was their first night at attempting her. Took two hours and about half the raid dead, but we did it. <3 Now for the annoyance of the LK, it looks like a pain in the ass.


Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> On a side note, got a new  tonight.


Oh my, that is a lovely trinket, congratulations!


Velvet said:


> *guys  i finally hit 80 and i saw alot of different gear sets
> 
> for a beginer 80 whats the best one ?
> *


Grats on reaching 80! I know nothing about druids so I have no recommendations. 


Raikage said:


> Holy crap I use to hate Isle of Conquest until this morning. I had no idea you could get on airships. It was freaking awesome getting on the airship and then jumping off and parachuting into the horde base. That was just epic feeling.


Heh, IoC was a fun bg. I like all the different things you could in in there and still end up winning. I saw some news about a new bg coming in Cataclysm. Something called Twin Peaks, sounds something like WSG only cooler.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 6, 2010)

> Grats on reaching 80! I know nothing about druids so I have no recommendations.


*ty ! :33 im happy cause i hit 80 on the same day i started to play wow pek a year ago*


----------



## Fenix (Jun 6, 2010)

Cata leaks are looking GREAT. It's very hard not to be spoiled...




Sedaiv said:


> Gratz, goto hell. I personally go for my 5/5. that's just me though. I mean I'm 7/8 T1, 5/8 T2, I was 4/5 T4, 4/5 T5 and 2/8 T6.



Only 5/8 T2?


----------



## Mori` (Jun 6, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *night elf druid  balance and resto*



Farm emblems, and visit the triumph vendor for 245 pieces (helm/rings) + the leatherworkers in dal for your t9 set.

Emblem set should be Malfurions garb or whatnot, if you're not sure which set is which from the stats they have take a look at the set bonus since they are obviously tailored to the role ^^

You can find a nice list of current pre-raid resto gear here:



Not really sure on balance, not played it in pve so haven't looked anything up.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 6, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *guys  i finally hit 80 and i saw alot of different gear sets
> 
> for a beginer 80 whats the best one ?
> *



Link us your character. I'll tell you want to do, if you play Druid, Paladin, Warrior or Death Knight I suggest taking a vital role and your w/e rolle (DPS/PVP, etc.) role. Grab tank with those. IF you're a Shaman, Druid, Paladin or Priest I suggest getting a Heal spec as well as a whatefver spec. I I'm technically 3 specs in two. I respec my Enhancement for either PVP or PVE depending on what I want to do and Resto for raiding/quick heroics.



Velvet said:


> *ty ! :33 im happy cause i hit 80 on the same day i started to play wow pek a year ago*



Scrub. I hit 70 roughly six months after starting, then after I got Wrath I hit 80 in about two weeks.



Fenix said:


> Cata leaks are looking GREAT. It's very hard not to be spoiled...
> 
> Only 5/8 T2?



Missing the Head, Gloves and Chest. Everything else I got. Velvet I suggest buidling up the Heal set first. Start running Heroics all the time until you got all heroics cleared in one day and bujy your Triumph Trinket, Rings and T9.

EDIT 1: Also here's my new Enhancement PVE Raiding spec, I want to see if what ya'll think.



I was thinking about getting Glyph of Shock to make it 5 second cool down which is super cool, but I'd have to drop Stormstrike and an Enhancement Shaman does mainly Nature Damage. It's only 8% though, so I'm not sure. I'd bhe able to use more shocks but less nature damage.

EDIT 2: As of 4:37 AM 6/7/10 I got my guild back and all the items I'm missing as well as all the gold I'm missing on each character. I really hope they're letting me keep the gold the guy put on my account. That would be really cool and REALLY help me powerlevel my Shamans new Blacksmithing Skill.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 7, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Scrub. I hit 70 roughly six months after starting, then after I got Wrath I hit 80 in about two weeks.



and yet you're still an ass, funny that.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 7, 2010)

Moridin said:


> and yet you're still an ass, funny that.



I hope you realize I'm just fucking around with you.


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *ty ! :33 im happy cause i hit 80 on the same day i started to play wow pek a year ago*


grats

well for casters generally you can just use the cloth gear

which you can either craft yourself with tailoring or buy from auction house

you don't need to get them with emblem if you have to gold to spare


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 7, 2010)

Got my shit back w00t! I also dropped skinng and am now working on my Blacksmithing as someone said it's a decent money profession.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 7, 2010)

> Farm emblems, and visit the triumph vendor for 245 pieces (helm/rings) + the leatherworkers in dal for your t9 set.
> 
> Emblem set should be Malfurions garb or whatnot, if you're not sure which set is which from the stats they have take a look at the set bonus since they are obviously tailored to the role ^^
> 
> ...



*oh thankies :33

*


> Link us your character. I'll tell you want to do, if you play Druid, Paladin, Warrior or Death Knight I suggest taking a vital role and your w/e rolle (DPS/PVP, etc.) role. Grab tank with those. IF you're a Shaman, Druid, Paladin or Priest I suggest getting a Heal spec as well as a whatefver spec. I I'm technically 3 specs in two. I respec my Enhancement for either PVP or PVE depending on what I want to do and Resto for raiding/quick heroics.






*here *


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 8, 2010)

Fuck. I resubbed.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 8, 2010)

Got the EOF Melee DPS Trinket. It's sweet. Still got to keep the money, but fuck power leveling Blacksmithing SUCKS.

Keeon on runnig regular Trial of the Champion to gear up for reg ICC 5 mans. once you can heal/DPS in Pit of Saron/Hall of Reflections/Forge of Souls, keep farming those for gear and badges. You can also do the Heroics for other isntances except FOS/POS/HOR as you're under geared.

Also level up your enchanting.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 8, 2010)

Moridin said:


> and yet you're still an ass, funny that.



such a sweetheart <3


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 8, 2010)

Byakuya said:


> such a sweetheart <3



I'm betting he's still sour the United States got the World First Lich King Kill.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 8, 2010)

> Got the EOF Melee DPS Trinket. It's sweet. Still got to keep the money, but fuck power leveling Blacksmithing SUCKS.
> 
> Keeon on runnig regular Trial of the Champion to gear up for reg ICC 5 mans. once you can heal/DPS in Pit of Saron/Hall of Reflections/Forge of Souls, keep farming those for gear and badges. You can also do the Heroics for other isntances except FOS/POS/HOR as you're under geared.
> 
> Also level up your enchanting.



*oh thankies :33  pek

and yah im working on it >w< enchanting is a bitch to lvl
*


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 8, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *oh thankies :33  pek
> 
> and yah im working on it >w< enchanting is a bitch to lvl
> *



Actually Enchanting is one of the simplest professions to level next to Skinning (TRUST ME, Skinning is THE EASIEST but I got a new skinner already on my account) and Tailoring. As you're roughly 105 I suggest the following, this is what I used to power level my Enchanting, I made more money in one week Enchanting than I did in two years leatherworking.

80-120 – Make 40 Enchant Bracer – Minor Stamina Using:

* 3 Strange Dust (120)

120-121 – Now make your Runed Silver Rod (Keep) Using:

* 6 Strange Dust (6)
* 3 Greater Magic Essence (3)
* 1 Silver Rod (1)

121-150 – Make 29 Enchant Shield – Minor Stamina Using:

* 2 Strange Dust (58)
* 1 Lesser Astral Essence (29)


Expert Enchanting (150-225) Min Level 20

Go and learn Expert Enchanting and all the new recipes.  If you need more gold check out the gold guide.  A list of enchanting trainers can be found here.

150-155 – Make 5 Enchant Bracer – Lesser Stamina Using:

* 2 Soul Dust (10)

155-156 – Now make your Runed Golden Rod (Keep) Using:

* 2 Soul Dust (2)
* 2 Greater Astral Essence (2)
* 1 Iridescent Pearl (1)
* 1 Golden Rod (1)

156-165 – Make 9 Enchant Shield – Lesser Stamina Using:

* 1 Soul Dust (9)
* 1 Lesser Mystic Essence (9)

165-185 – Make 20 Enchant Bracer – Spirit Using:

* 1 Lesser Mystic Essence (20)

185-204 – Make 19 Enchant Bracer – Strength Using:

* 1 Vision Dust (19)

204-205 – Time to make your Runed Truesilver Rod (Keep) Using: 

* 2 Vision Dust (2)
* 2 Greater Mystic Essence
* 1 Black Pearl (1)
* 1 Truesilver Rod (1)

205-215 – Make 10 Enchant Bracer – Strength Using:

* 1 Vision Dust (10)

215-225 – Make 10 Enchant Cloak – Greater Defense Using:

* 3 Vision Dust (30)

Artisan Enchanting 225-275

Go and learn Artisan Enchanting and all the new recipes.  Some of these items are not sold by the trainer, so try to find them on the AH as they are teh cheapest way to go.  If you need more gold be sure to check out the gold guide.  A list of enchanting trainers can be found here.

AH – 225-245 – Make 20 [Enchant Cloak - Lesser Agility] Using:

2x [Lesser Nether Essence] (20)

OR – 225-245 Make 20 [Enchant Gloves - Strength] Using:

2x [Lesser Nether Essence] (20)
3x [Vision Dust] (20)

AH – 245-255 – Make 10 [Enchant Bracer - Greater Stamina] Using:

5x [Dream Dust] (10)

OR – 245-255 – Make 10 [Enchant Weapon - Greater Striking] Using:

2x [Large Radiant Shard] (10)
2x [Greater Astral Essence] (10)

255-275 – Make 20 [Enchant Bracer - Greater Intellect] Using:

3x [Lesser Eternal Essence] (20)

Master Enchanting (275-350)

Go and learn Master Enchanting and all the new recipes.  A list of enchanting trainers can be found here.

275-285 – Make 10 [Wizard Oil] Unlimited sale recipe sold by:  Neutral Kania Using:

3x [Illusion Dust] 2x [Firebloom] (10)
1x [Crystal Vial] (10)

285-300 – Make 14 [Enchant Cloak - Superior Defense] Limited sale recipe sold by:  Neutral Lorelae Wintersong: Stay there till 290 because he also sells the [Runed Arcanite Rod] recipe.

8x [Illusion Dust] (14)

At 290 make your [Runed Arcanite Rod] Limited sale recipe sold by: Neutral Lorelae Wintersong Using:

10x [Illusion Dust]
4x [Greater Eternal Essence]
2x [Large Brilliant Shard] 1x [Arcanite Rod]
1x [Golden Pearl]
1x [Runed Truesilver Rod]

300-310 – Make 10 [Enchant Bracer - Assault] Using:

6x [Arcane Dust] (10)

310-320 – Make 10 [Enchant Cloak - Major Armor] Using:

8x [Arcane Dust] (10)

320-330 – Make 10 [Enchant Chest - Major Spirit] Using:

2x [Greater Planar Essence] (10)

330-340 – Make 10 [Enchant Shield - Resilience] Using:

1x [Large Prismatic Shard] (10)
4x [Lesser Planar Essence] (10)

340-350 – Make 10 [Enchant Gloves - Major Strength] Using:

12x [Arcane Dust] (10)
1x [Greater Planar Essence] (10)

Grand Master Enchanting 350-450

Go and Learn Grand Master Enchanting.  You will also need to make your [Runed Adamantite Rod] which is sold in limit by Horde Rungor or Alliance Vodesiin.  Also at 425 go to Vanessa Sellers and learn all the recipes.  All the mats after 425 are sold by her.  You must check out the gold guide to get enough gold for this part.  A list of enchanting trainers can be found here.

350-351 [Runed Adamantite Rod] Limited sale recipe sold by: Horde Rungor or Alliance Vodesiin.  Use:


8x [Greater Planar Essence]
8x [Large Prismatic Shard] 1x [Adamantite Rod]
1x [Runed Fel Iron Rod]
1x [Primal Might]

351-260 – Make 9 [Enchant Cloak - Speed].  Use:

6x  [Infinite Dust] (9)

360-370 – Make 10 [Enchant Bracers - Striking].  Use:

6x  [Infinite Dust] (10)

370-375 – Make 5 [Enchant Chest - Super Stats].  Use:

4x [Infinite Dust] (5)
2x [Lesser Cosmic Essence] (5)

375-380 – Make 5  [Runed Eternium Rod] Limited sale recipe sold by: Neutral Madame Ruby.  Use:

12x [Greater Planar Essence] (5)
2x [Void Crystal] 1x [Eternium Rod] (5)
4x [Primal Might] (5)
1x [Runed Adamantite Rod] (5)

380-390 – Make 10 [Enchant Weapon - Greater Potency].  Use:

4x [Greater Cosmic Essence] (10)
2x [Infinite Dust] (10)

390-400 – Make 10 [Enchant 2H Weapon - Greater Savagery].  Use:

6x [Infinite Dust] (10)
2x [Greater Cosmic Essence] (10)

400-410 – Make 10 [Enchant Bracers - Greater Stats].  Use:

16x [Infinite Dust] (10)
3x [Greater Cosmic Essence] (10)

410-420 – Make 10 Enchant Gloves – Precision.  Use:

4x [Greater Cosmic Essence] (10)

420-430 – Make 10 [Enchant Chest - Greater Mana Restoration].  Use:

4x [Infinite Dust] (10)
4x [Greater Cosmic Essence] (10)

430-440 – Make 10 [Enchant 2H Weapon - Scourgebane] Sold by: Neutral Vanessa Sellers.  Use:

20x [Infinite Dust] (10)
6x [Dream Shard] (10)

440-450 – Make 10 [Enchant Weapon - Lifeward] Sold by: Neutral Vanessa Sellers.  Use:

4x [Abyss Crystal] (10


That should help ya out. I'll help more on your toon later.

EDIT: Just checked into WoW see if it's Maintenance Day (as usual it is ) and I see they're getting ready for the next expansion, but on certain realms.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 8, 2010)

W00t! I ran VoA10 the other day on my Rogue and guess what dropped?

Shadowblade Legplates!

I was the only Rogue in the group (it was 1 of every class too, which was awesome). I'm real close to 60 Frosts on both my Mage and Rogue, so by the end of tomorrow my Rogue will have 2 pieces of Shadowblade Gear and my Mage will have 1 piece of her Bloodmage Gear. Hoping that after today, I can run VoA10 again and maybe get lucky with a drop again. I'll link my babes (they're all girls, yes) again:

 (Rogue)
 (Mage)
 (73 Priest)
 (63 Paladin)


----------



## Velvet (Jun 8, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Actually Enchanting is one of the simplest professions to level next to Skinning (TRUST ME, Skinning is THE EASIEST but I got a new skinner already on my account) and Tailoring. As you're roughly 105 I suggest the following, this is what I used to power level my Enchanting, I made more money in one week Enchanting than I did in two years leatherworking.
> 
> 80-120 ? Make 40 Enchant Bracer ? Minor Stamina Using:
> 
> ...



*thanks pek  that helps alot*


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2010)

another trick with enchanting is to shout it out in trade and do it for free.

people will look at your skill list and use their materials, saving yourself a lot of gold in the process.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 8, 2010)

Muk said:


> another trick with enchanting is to shout it out in trade and do it for free.
> 
> people will look at your skill list and use their materials, saving yourself a lot of gold in the process.



That's also what the Vellum that Inscribers make is for.  You put your enchants on those then AH them.

My server is down for 24 hours for updates.

<~~ sad panda.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 8, 2010)

Wheee, gawking at your server's AH via your Armory is now operational! I think it is cooool. No way am I buying a subscription but I like being at work and looking into what sold. :3 From what I can see I sold 19 auctions and made 1348g. I think that's before the Ah cut is taken into account.

In other news, made a first serious try at the Blood Queen on 25man. I have only downed her in 10man. 25man is so chaotic. @_@ Mostly we seem to be failing at finding the right people to bite.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 8, 2010)

25 man is more chaotic than 10man, that is where my 25man guild is stuck at, but more for stupid reasons like our bites d/cing. Or ppl leaving the damn shadowflame in the raid, or ppl not being able to bit because their UI is weird and it doesnt change the bar when you become bit so you can bite someone, therefore getting MC'ed and wiping.


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2010)

bahhh i hate it to take new people into a progress boss 

had to reattempt and reexplain everything to them and costing us precious time 

couldn't down the frost queen again


----------



## Draffut (Jun 8, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> In other news, made a first serious try at the Blood Queen on 25man. I have only downed her in 10man. 25man is so chaotic. @_@ Mostly we seem to be failing at finding the right people to bite.



We have one person call out the bites for everyone to keep it organized.  Melee DPS should be able to find each other easily enough, and we have ranged set up in a semi-circle around the boss so we all know where our targets are.

Also, the victim running to the infected that need to bite them helps a lot too.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 9, 2010)

I haven't done Blood Quen or Princes yet. What I do know is that fight is a bitch because of the short enrage timer and you MUST have a bite order planned out ahead of time. 

Also the only inscriptions that sell are ones that are GOOD. +4 to chest (Heirloom), Cruader, Fiery, Slaying, Striking, Mongoose, Berserking, Powerful Stats, Armsman to name a few are REAL money makers. I'm just trying to get my Blacksmithing up faster. 210/300 so far =/


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I haven't done Blood Quen or Princes yet. What I do know is that fight is a bitch because of the short enrage timer and you MUST have a bite order planned out ahead of time.
> 
> Also the only inscriptions that sell are ones that are GOOD. +4 to chest (Heirloom), Cruader, Fiery, Slaying, Striking, Mongoose, Berserking, Powerful Stats, Armsman to name a few are REAL money makers. I'm just trying to get my Blacksmithing up faster. 210/300 so far =/



I'm not really even trying to make gold... and I have 15,000g.... I had less than 10,000g a week or so ago.

What makes Blood Queen a bitch, is when people that aren't good at the biting part, and are like set to bite later on in the fight, like last... over-aggro and get bitten first... then MC'd.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 9, 2010)

I need more money. I figure I'll need atleast 40K. 14K for Mecnochopper/hog, anotehr 16K on the HOdir & Mel Francis big mounts, and more to power level my Blacksmithing & Jewel Crafting.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 9, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I haven't done Blood Quen or Princes yet. What I do know is that fight is a bitch because of the short enrage timer and you MUST have a bite order planned out ahead of time.
> 
> Also the only inscriptions that sell are ones that are GOOD. +4 to chest (Heirloom), Cruader, Fiery, Slaying, Striking, Mongoose, Berserking, Powerful Stats, Armsman to name a few are REAL money makers. I'm just trying to get my Blacksmithing up faster. 210/300 so far =/



I would say that if you are leveling your skill, making money is secondary.  Just sell the enchants you make to somewhat offset your costs.  AS long as the enchants themselves arn't cheaper than the Vellum.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 10, 2010)

yeah I am now stockpiling my crap except Dream Shards, for some reason those are real hard to get. I'm disenchanting my Blacksmithing crap for it's sellable stuff DE stuff. I mean Vision Dust and Greater Eternal Essecence and Radiant Shards are still selling like hot cakes because of Heirmlooms and PVP twinks.


----------



## Ryu (Jun 11, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> We have one person call out the bites for everyone to keep it organized.  Melee DPS should be able to find each other easily enough, and we have ranged set up in a semi-circle around the boss so we all know where our targets are.
> 
> Also, the victim running to the infected that need to bite them helps a lot too.


I agree on the one-person calling it out, but imo, make 4 camps (melee /1st and 2nd caster camps and healer camp) and get one person bitten pr camp, then you get a more even spread and less panic since there is always someone to bite close to you.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 11, 2010)

Ryu said:


> I agree on the one-person calling it out, but imo, make 4 camps (melee /1st and 2nd caster camps and healer camp) and get one person bitten pr camp, then you get a more even spread and less panic since there is always someone to bite close to you.



Well, you don't want to bite healers unless you are about to get MCed, and you have to stay spread out for bolts.

When we did it last night the raid leader basically said "if first person bit is melee, they bite me.  If first person is ranged, they bite our Fury warrior (Who got Shadowmourne last week!).  Then he called out bites from there.

If anyone dies he calls out the new order on the fly.


----------



## Savior (Jun 11, 2010)

It's crazy . We down LK and do like 6 Hms in 10s the next week.

Now all of a sudden we're getting so many applications. Admittedly alot of the HMs are really not tough..

LK 25 will be a pain though...I don't think it's that tough anymore but with baddies..

I wanna work on Valithria 10 HM but seeing as I usually go into portals I really cant tell why people on the outside failed so much last week.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 11, 2010)

Savior said:


> It's crazy . We down LK and do like 6 Hms in 10s the next week.
> 
> Now all of a sudden we're getting so many applications. Admittedly alot of the HMs are really not tough..
> 
> ...



25 LK is harder than most of the 10 HM's.  Namely becuase phase 2 and 2.5 can turn ugly real quick.

Valithria can become overwhelming for the DPS really easily.  Always kill aboms last!


----------



## Kek (Jun 11, 2010)

So i tried the trial account, and upgraded to the full thing yesterday. 

But when I try to join a guild or start a party, it still says I'm using a trial account. Do I have to make a new character in order to do the things full accounts can do? Or does it take awhile to take effect?


----------



## Draffut (Jun 11, 2010)

Kek said:


> So i tried the trial account, and upgraded to the full thing yesterday.
> 
> But when I try to join a guild or start a party, it still says I'm using a trial account. Do I have to make a new character in order to do the things full accounts can do? Or does it take awhile to take effect?



You should be able to join a party perfectly fine, but I think you need a full account to join a guild.

There are a bunch of restrictions on Trial Accounts thou.


----------



## Kek (Jun 11, 2010)

I know, and I was on a trial account, then I upgraded to a full account. 

the problem is that it says I'm still a trial account. But I'm still using the character i used while I was on the trial account, so would I have to make a new one in order to have the benefits of a full account?


----------



## Draffut (Jun 11, 2010)

Kek said:


> I know, and I was on a trial account, then I upgraded to a full account.
> 
> the problem is that it says I'm still a trial account. But I'm still using the character i used while I was on the trial account, so would I have to make a new one in order to have the benefits of a full account?



I think the trial limitations extend until your trial account would have been over.  But not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Kek (Jun 11, 2010)

Okay, I got an email saying the trial limitations have been lifted. I guess it just takes a day or two to fully upgrade.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 12, 2010)

Wait until your trail account runs out. That SHOULD cause it the full vanilla/base Warcraft to kick in. If you can get to level 21 or higher, you're in full mode. Otherwise contact a Game Master in game, they SHOULD be able to do something. Also calling them helps but be prepared to be waiting atelast 30 minutes. Took me about 50 minutes to get my account back under my facist control.

Swift White Hawkstrider dropped on Thursday, I offered 2000G for it, but the guy learned it too fast. Otherwise I'd be done with H MGT. Sixty One Baron kills and STILL NO Mount Drop. However I am building up my Tank set =D


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 12, 2010)

So, I'm done with Frost Emblems for my Paladin's main set stuff, I dunno if I want to get.. Holy gear, prot gear... or Primordials to sell, or Primordials to get stuff crafted for alts... sitting on 105 emblems of frost atm. 

My DK got a second axe from 10m Gunship, so I went Frost until I can get an ilevel 251+ weapon , and then I will probably go back to Unholy for DPS and get rid of my Frost dps spec in exchange for a Blood tank spec.

Decisions, decisions. xD


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 12, 2010)

Primordials are worth shit now. 800G on my server. I'd get my Frost Witches Battlegarb.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 12, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Primordials are worth shit now. 800G on my server. I'd get my Frost Witches Battlegarb.



That's plenty for me.  I make enough emblems for about 2 a week, and since I am perpetually poor, it helps a lot.


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Primordials are worth shit now. 800G on my server. I'd get my Frost Witches Battlegarb.


on a good day i earn more with titan steel then bothering to farm frost for primordials 

include a couple of shitty days and i still earn more


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 12, 2010)

My bf and I finally got seperate WoW accounts after years of sharing one. We were mostly waiting until Cataclysm came out in the hopes of some nice deal for a bundle with the previous expansion or something. That and we wanted to get certain other things out of the way, like figuring out how much our condo would refinance for so we can buy it and such (that went through fine, woot). So one late night all bored and in need of something to de-stress we decided heck, let's do it.

 We started out on an abandoned pvp server on horde. So poor! Especially since he is still on a trial account because his credit card payment hasn't rolled over yet. But oh man, pvping together in bgs is so much fun even though we were underleveled and undergeared! Having just one other competent person rolling by your side and sitting next to you feels so good.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't know why, but for some reason with exception of WIntergrasp, the Alliance on Stormstriek BattleGroup is TERRIBLE. we epic fucking fail at everything, including WSG and AB which is usually our strong point. When Goblins come out, I'm not PVPing any more unless they make Alliance way strongger.

I have about 1114 Resil, 3/3 for my Elemental Warding (-6% spell damage) but I still die fast and I got almost 23K HP.

Also I'll be saving my Primordial when my shammy gets near 450 BS, right now I'm stuck at 275.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 13, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I don't know why, but for some reason with exception of WIntergrasp, the Alliance on Stormstriek BattleGroup is TERRIBLE. we epic fucking fail at everything, including WSG and AB which is usually our strong point. When Goblins come out, I'm not PVPing any more unless they make Alliance way strongger.



We are the opposite on Kul Tiras.  We have WG maybe 4 times a week, but we usually roll BG's.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 14, 2010)

Horde almost always rocks at BGs. Blizzard doesn't know what Balance is, outside a Druid Casting DPS spec.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 14, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Horde almost always rocks at BGs. Blizzard doesn't know what Balance is, outside a Druid Casting DPS spec.



Yes, it's Blizzard's fault the better players play Horde.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 14, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> Yes, it's Blizzard's fault the better players play Horde.





My-HiME said:


> Yes, it's Blizzard's fault the better players play Horde.



More like Blizzards fault for giving the Horde too many PVP advantages via racials. Seriously WTF, let us look at the Racial Abilities as stands...\

Human: 
Perception - passive: Increases stealth detection by 5 points (1 level).  
The Human Spirit - passive: Spirit increased by 3%.  
Diplomacy - passive: Faction reputation gains increased by 10%.  
Every Man for Himself - instant - 2 min cooldown: Activate to remove all movement impairing effects and all effects which cause loss of control of your character.  
Sword Specialization - passive: Expertise with One-Handed Swords and Two-Handed Swords increased by 3.  
Mace Specialization - passive: Expertise with One-Handed Maces and Two-Handed Maces increased by 3. 

Perception is DECENT at best. Human Spirit is kinda useless in PVP. Dpolmacy is VERY useless. EM4HS makes it so we don't need to buy a Medallion of the Alliance until it offers Resilence. Weapon Specializations are also useless as Expertise is useless.

Dwarves: 

Stoneskin.Stoneform - Instant - 2 min cooldown: Removes Bleed, Poison, and Disease effects. In addition, Armor increases by 10%. Lasts 8 seconds.  
Gun Specialization - passive: Your chance to critically hit with Guns is increased by 1%.  
Frost Resistance - passive: Reduces the chance you will be hit by Frost spells by 2%.  
Find Treasure - instant: Activate to see treasure chests on mini map. Lasts until canceled.  
Mace Specialization - passive: Expertise with One-Handed Maces and Two-Handed Maces increases by 5. 

Stoneskin is awesome, Gun Spec is useful, not maditory, but VERY useful. Frost is only good against Death Knights and Mages who are specced Frost, otherwise useless. Find Treasue is epic fail. Mace Special is again: not useful as Expertise is very much Raiding.

Draenei (what I play as my Sham/Death)

Gift of the Naaru - instant - 3 minutes cooldown: Activate to heal your target for 35 + 15 per level over 15 sec - 40 yd range. The amount healed is increased based on the caster's Spell Power or Attack Power, whichever is highest. (At level 1 it heals 50 health, and 1235 at level 80) 
Heroic Presence - passive: Increases chance to hit by 1% for you and all party members within 30 yards. (Now applicable to all classes). 
Gemcutting - passive: 5 point skill bonus to Jewelcrafting (note, this also raises the cap by 5 at each level of jewelcrafting). 
Shadow Resistance - passive: Reduces chance to be hit by Shadow spells by 2%.

Heroic Prescence is real good, makes so we don't need to gem for hit as much. Gift if the naaru is only good when we're heal PVP. Gem cutting isn't useful at all in PVP except getting the gems FOR PVP if you want to count that. Shadow Resistance is only good against locks and Unholy DKs. Not that grand.

Gnomes: 
Escape Artist - instant - 1.75 min cooldown: Escape the effects of any immobilization or movement speed reduction effect.  
Expansive Mind - passive: Intellect increased by 5%.  
Arcane Resistance - passive: Reduces the chance you will be hit by Arcane spells by 2%. 
Engineering Specialization - passive: Engineering skill increased by 15. 

I'm pretty sure Escape Artist is shared with Medallion. If not, awesome PVP. Expansive Mind is good IF you're a caster DPS for Gnomes, basically Locks nad Mages until Cata which they'll get Priest. But I know this will get changed ot say "Increases Maxiumum Mana by 5%" so it won't be decent anymore. Arcane Resistance is only good against Arcane Mages... barely makes SUB PAR. Engineering Specialization CAN be good I guess if you're twinking a 19 to have SOME higher level Engineering Schematics. 

Night Elves: 

Shadowmeld - instant - 2 min cooldown: Activate to slip into the shadows, reducing the chance for enemies to detect your presence. Lasts until cancelled or upon moving. Any threat is restored versus enemies still in combat upon cancellation of this effect.  
Elusiveness - passive (rogue/druid only): Reduces the chance enemies have to detect you while shadowmelded or stealthed.  
Quickness - passive: Reduces the chance that melee and ranged attackers will hit you by 2%.  
Wisp Spirit - passive: Transform into a wisp upon death, increasing speed by 75% (instead of 50%).  
Nature Resistance - passive: Reduces the chance you will be hit by Nature spells by 2%. 

Shadowmeld not sure how that's great, but I guess it can be good. Elusiveness is actually good if your'e a NE Rogue/Druid otherwise you don't got it at all. Quickness is kinda good I guess. Wisp is useless and Nature Resist is only good against Shamen.

I'll explain why Horde is better with their racials later.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 14, 2010)

^ I lol'd.

A) Racials aren't gamebreaking, particularly not to the degree that your whole faction is unable to win bg's. That just means your faction is shit at pvp.

B) Gnome racial doesn't share a CD with a PvP trinket

C) EMFH is arguably the strongest racial in PvP for many classes right now given the absurdly good trinkets available in ICC. Admittedly this is tempered by peoples ability to get them.

D) Lots of races have +15 to a profession bonus on both faction sides, it's just something you can ignore.

E) Shadowmeld can be used to drop out of combat, great for getting drinks off in arena and also for causing someone to lose their target when they are about to nuke your face off.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 14, 2010)

THe Undead have the same racial ability as humans. I don't PVP with my druid, so I don't care about Shadowmeld very much.

Also I should note: Got my Brood of Nozdormu Exhalted Achievement. Three more full clears of Molten Core and if I decide to sit down and actuall ywork on it, I can get Exhalted with Timbermaw Hold and be done with Vanilla (unless i wanted to get back in good with the Steamweedle Cartel). after I get these last reps to exhalted for Klassik I'll move up to Burning Crucade.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 14, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> THe Undead have the same racial ability as humans. I don't PVP with my druid, so I don't care about Shadowmeld very much.



Except they don't.

Will of the Forsaken just "Removes any Charm, Fear and Sleep effect", and now has a shared 45sec cooldown with your pvp trinket (and yes you have to have one). It's decent, but nowhere near as good as it used to be, and no where near the same as EMFH.

EMFH is a complete PvP trinket as a racial. Given every other race needs to equip a pvp trinket in one of their slots, you can essentially compare it to having a pve trinket of your choice as a racial.


----------



## Raikage (Jun 14, 2010)

Speaking of pvp, anyone try leveling alts through bgs lately? Let me get you up to speed of what its like just incase you haven't, i'm currently leveling a lock for starters.


1.*You are sapped* 
"Son of a bitch"
*GANKEROGUEXXXX AMBUSH CRITS FOR DOUBLE YOUR HEALTHPOOL, GET OWNED BITCH.*

Back to the graveyard.

"Oo finally I can rez"

*Herdssucks charges you*
*You take 3k damage from Herdssucks auto attack* 
"Wow, thats cool, at least I got a dot on him thats ticking for 200 damage every 3 seconds out of his 5k healthpool before I got one shot"

Better release(Herdssucks makes strange gestures at you).

tl;dr Pvp is the most broken shit I have ever seen pre 80, casters have to line up 50 spells to have a chance at a kill and melee can literally one shot you with an auto attack, really freakin fun.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 14, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> Yes, it's Blizzard's fault the better players play Horde.



Rare to see such blantant flamebaiting.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 15, 2010)

I"m not going not going into this arguement. Blizzard favors horde end of story.

Raikage Blizzard epicly fucked up in PVP. You MUST have PVP in order to PVP. I don't do the Daily BG's/Random BG beause of that. I have roughly 1200 resil, but everyone else I try that with has ZERO.


----------



## Muk (Jun 15, 2010)

if you want to pvp go play guild wars. last i checked it was balanced out and caster vs melee vs sneakers/stunners were all even out. at least you could do something against those stunners either before or after they stun you


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 15, 2010)

Thing is I actually hate PVP. The only reason I PVP is for achievements. I have no other reason to like PVP otherwise.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2010)

Faction QQing makes me giggle.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 15, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I"m not going not going into this arguement. Blizzard favors horde end of story.



Well you don't really have an argument to get into tbh. You just state opinions, fail to back them up with anything meaningful, and then continue to blame your factions failings on game mechanics that aren't broken =).



Raikage said:


> Speaking of pvp, anyone try leveling alts through bgs lately? Let me get you up to speed of what its like just incase you haven't, i'm currently leveling a lock for starters.



I level a couple sporadically when there's holiday weekends (awesome low level xp since 3.3), and yeah it's pretty broken. Hunters rape everything below 30 (and are nasty all the way to 80), while rogues one shot casters half the time (amusing since they get fucked by lots of them at 80) with ambush =)

Generally I whack some of the low level stam enchants on bracers/boots to give me a bit more leeway and it's fun, just need to be used to picking your fights. As a lock you can kinda hide and dot the fuck out of everything which works well for causing a bit of mayhem, nothing quite as fun as watching that player on the low end of the bracket desperately running away as his impending doom approaches =D



Hangat?r said:


> Faction QQing makes me giggle.



yes =)


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 16, 2010)

In a Heroic today, saw teh DBW transform. I don't want it any mroe.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 16, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> In a Heroic today, saw teh DBW transform. I don't want it any mroe.



lol what? :amazed

Anyways, apparently the ArP trinket from Ruby Sanctum Heroic will be BiS for Ret coupled with Heroic Tiny Abom ... another example of Blizz's poor itemization for Paladins.


----------



## Ryu (Jun 16, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Well, you don't want to bite healers unless you are about to get MCed, and you have to stay spread out for bolts.
> 
> When we did it last night the raid leader basically said "if first person bit is melee, they bite me.  If first person is ranged, they bite our Fury warrior (Who got Shadowmourne last week!).  Then he called out bites from there.
> 
> If anyone dies he calls out the new order on the fly.


I meant more the 3 dps camps get one bitten each and then its pretty simple to find someone to bite. 
We kill her before you have to bite more than twice, so it's never much of an issue.
Just trying to give a hint to someone that have more trouble with it. 



Sedaiv said:


> I"m not going not going into this argument. Blizzard favors horde end of story.


And that's just stupid.  Not you as a person, just the opinion that blizz favors either side is just an excuse for bad playing on your part and supreme bad luck with the randoms you get placed with. For you it seems like horde always wins, in my battle group feels opposite. 

To sum up, Meh.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 16, 2010)

Ryu said:


> I meant more the 3 dps camps get one bitten each and then its pretty simple to find someone to bite.
> We kill her before you have to bite more than twice, so it's never much of an issue.
> Just trying to give a hint to someone that have more trouble with it.



When you get to Heroic, you are going to need full co-ordination for the entire thing though, so getting a good method down is important.

On that note, Deathwhisper is still kickin our asses.  Having serious issues in phase 2.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 16, 2010)

For now I have decided I'm bored with raiding. Getting to level up again and this time with someone else is pretty neat. Maybe I'll finally get another one of my own characters to 80 after all these years.


Raikage said:


> Speaking of pvp, anyone try leveling alts through bgs lately? Let me get you up to speed of what its like just incase you haven't, i'm currently leveling a lock for starters.


My bf and I are currently leveling our druid/rogue duo through a combination of bgs, instances, and quests. We like doing the bg thing since we get to sneak around together. But we both are squished pretty fast. Plus I'm really awful at healing myself.


Muk said:


> if you want to pvp go play guild wars. last i checked it was balanced out and caster vs melee vs sneakers/stunners were all even out. at least you could do something against those stunners either before or after they stun you


I tried out Guild Wars for a bit. Overall I just don't like the game that much. For one thing it is too shiny and I found walking around to be kind of clumsy. It was way at the beginning when no one had any skills so no one had any slows. This allowed the last person on the other side to run around the map healing himself forever. But maybe it changed much since I first tried it awhile ago.


Sedaiv said:


> In a Heroic today, saw teh DBW transform. I don't want it any mroe.


Lol, was it the shirtless Vrykul model? I think it is pretty funny that I, as a female NE, get to be a topless man sometimes. In CoS I'm stuck as a bald human male the entire way unless I transform. D:


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm gonna start up again soon, how've Priests changed at all since February?


----------



## Ryu (Jun 16, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> When you get to Heroic, you are going to need full co-ordination for the entire thing though, so getting a good method down is important.
> 
> On that note, Deathwhisper is still kickin our asses.  Having serious issues in phase 2.


I meant on hc  We are working on LK hc, he's a tough s.o.b. :< On deathwisper just whip the ranged into moving and have one person call out (loudly) if a ghost spawns on melee. With the 20% buff you can soak the damage from them, no longer a 1shot, but with a untimely frost-aoe or lazy healers you're in trouble.. practice practice!


----------



## Draffut (Jun 16, 2010)

Ryu said:


> I meant on hc  We are working on LK hc, he's a tough s.o.b. :< On deathwisper just whip the ranged into moving and have one person call out (loudly) if a ghost spawns on melee. With the 20% buff you can soak the damage from them, no longer a 1shot, but with a untimely frost-aoe or lazy healers you're in trouble.. practice practice!



You never have to bite more than twice in heroic?

That means average DPS in the raid is putting out almost 20k dps. (With only 4 people bit at the most)  Not including downtime from fears and pact.

I would be interested in seeing this if you have a vid or something.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh fml.

Dc'd before the usual weekly VoA and my raid group didn't bother waiting on me to pull Tora. Sanct T10 legs dropped for my little rogue and I'm stuck unable to roll 

*sulks*


----------



## Ryu (Jun 16, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You never have to bite more than twice in heroic?
> 
> That means average DPS in the raid is putting out almost 20k dps. (With only 4 people bit at the most)  Not including downtime from fears and pact.
> 
> I would be interested in seeing this if you have a vid or something.



The average dps is around 15k from what I remember from meters. I never said we never bit more than twice, depends who shows up now in these summer days  I miss our ferals, pumping 25k when bit. <3


----------



## Savior (Jun 17, 2010)

Ugh one of my guilds is working on LK in 25 and the other on LK heroic in 25. 
I literally am sick of the fight now. The heroic version is just soo tough in terms of meeting the numbers requirements.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm catching up on a billion old news things from mmo champion. I had no idea Blizz decided to scrap the entire Path of the Titans and Guild Talents material. I'm kind of glad Paths is gone since I was fairly confused about it. I'm fine with getting more glyphs and making it so that guilds get things for guild levels instead is nice. 

My bf and I are now in our mid-30s with our rogue/druid duo. I'm still not sure what I want to do with my druid. I like being kitty in instances but healing in pvp is what I mostly do for bgs. Maybe I'll be a tree with duo-specing. I feel too nervous to heal in instances even though it seems easy enough with a competent tank. 

So far dungeon groups for low levels have been less than inspiring. I had to pick up tanking twice because once a tank left midway and the other time the tank got kicked since he was just there to grief and pull everything. Then I had to pick up healing another time because the healer got pissed at the decent tank and decided to tank the dungeon himself. I guess I should be glad I'm playing a flexible class.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 19, 2010)

My account was stolen again this time I followed ONLY blizzard email links. I think someone in the company is selling information.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 19, 2010)

Blizz is doing it on purpose so people buy their authenticators.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 19, 2010)

That's teh thing. I bought their Authenticator, I have the bank statement that says I bought it and they took it out of my account. I have not recieved my Authenticator yet. I've sent them an email saying so and I will fax them my bank statement that says I paid.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 19, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> My account was stolen again this time I followed ONLY blizzard email links. I think someone in the company is selling information.



My guess is it's the same keylogger on your system, and it just took your password again.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 20, 2010)

I ran my AVG Free several times. I also ran my Spybot Seek & Destroyer. They didn't find shit. I think it's someone at blizzard selling account info in all honesty. I'm missing my lvl 80 shaman who had over 6,000G on her. I'm not sure how much my Death Knight and Druid got, but i THINK my druid has enough to get by.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 20, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I ran my AVG Free several times. I also ran my Spybot Seek & Destroyer. They didn't find shit. I think it's someone at blizzard selling account info in all honesty. I'm missing my lvl 80 shaman who had over 6,000G on her. I'm not sure how much my Death Knight and Druid got, but i THINK my druid has enough to get by.



Not all anti-virus, anti-spyware, etc is 100% accurate at getting every single thing cleaned off your computer.

Yes, someone at Blizzard is selling your information, because they don't care about their job at all. 

In other news, my Mage is now level 80.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 20, 2010)

It's highly possible that, if you use the same password for every account, someone on another site hacked it via that.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Jun 20, 2010)

I am just gonna quite due to my info getting jacked. I e-mailed Blizz and tried everything but no go. All well, it was fun for the last 5 years, then we went to Battlenet and everything got sent to hell.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 20, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I ran my AVG Free several times. I also ran my Spybot Seek & Destroyer. They didn't find shit. I think it's someone at blizzard selling account info in all honesty. I'm missing my lvl 80 shaman who had over 6,000G on her. I'm not sure how much my Death Knight and Druid got, but i THINK my druid has enough to get by.



I don't know what to tell you, i've been playing this game since release and I've never been hacked.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 21, 2010)

Have had an account since release (the one belonging to my bf but I played on more than him ), had it haxed once. But happily we got all our stuff back except for my gear. At least I wasn't 80 yet. Every once in awhile someone in my guild gets hacked, don't really know why or how it happens. Lots of tricky things out there I suppose.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 21, 2010)

Youd be surprised what people do. There are cops that take bribes and KNOW they'll be fired AND imprisoned for accepting bribes, but soem cops still do it. So it's not impossible for some dickbag at Blizzard to sell info.

I've emailed Blizzard and am still waiting. Now my account is banned AND my lvl 80 Shaman is missing. I'm going to make sure I start calling them at the time they open so I can get my shaman and account back. Because if I don't get those both back, I'm never buying Blizzard again, right now I don't think I'd suggest Blizzard products as everyone is getting hacked left and right because someone is selling player information.

Post 1,100: Suck it bitches. You are all


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 21, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Youd be surprised what people do. There are cops that take bribes and KNOW they'll be fired AND imprisoned for accepting bribes, but soem cops still do it. So it's not impossible for some dickbag at Blizzard to sell info.
> 
> I've emailed Blizzard and am still waiting. Now my account is banned AND my lvl 80 Shaman is missing. I'm going to make sure I start calling them at the time they open so I can get my shaman and account back. Because if I don't get those both back, I'm never buying Blizzard again, right now I don't think I'd suggest Blizzard products as everyone is getting hacked left and right because someone is selling player information.
> 
> Post 1,100: Suck it bitches. You are all



That tinfoil hat comfortable? You're so quick to blame others. I guarantee there is no one selling your account information at Blizzard. 

Yes, it's Blizzard's fault that you got hacked TWICE. You do realize that avg and spybot search and destroy aren't 100% fool-proof, right? The fact that you were hacked TWICE, and I have NEVER been hacked, clearly shows something wrong on your end. 

Do you have Malwarebytes?


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 21, 2010)

Had my account hacked only 2 months into playing wow >.>

Changed the PW to something harder, bought / received / using an authenticator, and i dont fall for the phishing in-game or the emails i get. Nor do i buy gold online.

Havnt been hacked since (and apparently there was a shit-storm of hacked accounts during a 3 day break i took from playing)


----------



## Muk (Jun 21, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I tried out Guild Wars for a bit. Overall I just don't like the game that much. For one thing it is too shiny and I found walking around to be kind of clumsy. It was way at the beginning when no one had any skills so no one had any slows. This allowed the last person on the other side to run around the map healing himself forever. But maybe it changed much since I first tried it awhile ago.




yeah i remember when you had a ranger in your 4v4 team and he had sprint or something xD

douche wouldn't stop running around and heal himself up all the time.

i don't think they changed anything about that. i haven't played gw in ages either.

yeah the lag later on was killing everything, pity really, cause before faction came out the game was good. everything after that is just crap.

ohh and i loved farming gold/greens back in the war camp. i think it was a 4-5 people run for a group of 8 

prot monk for the win , reducing the damage done to your tank by 90% is the best feat around  and the entire party of course and taking on shit loads of mobs and bosses 

hmmmm i wanna play GW again T__T the good old gw 

hope they don't mess up GW2


----------



## Draffut (Jun 21, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I got malwarbytes now, and am currently running it as of 9:49 AM EST 6/21/10.
> 
> I do believe someone is selling info. I don't buy gold, I don't have anyone level my toons, I don't share my info with ANY of my friends, I changed my password to something I don't use, now I changed it again, I haven't fallen for any phishing in game emails, thing is I have every SINGLE blizzard email I EVER recieved, and I'm not sure if someone is selling my info (which I do believe though) or if someone SOMEHOW got a @blizzard.com email. I don't know what emails are officially blizzard and which are now, because all mine say from the original sender XXX@blizzard.com, rather it be wowgm@blizzard.com, wowaccountadmin@blizzard.com, noreply@blizzard.com, or billings@blizzard.com.
> 
> All I know is I'm calling them at 9:57 AM EST (roughly 6:57 AM there) and I'm not going to stop calling until I got me a god damn human.



Fi you have a Key logger on your system, you could change your password 100 times, and it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 22, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> It is entirely possible for them to have your email address, too. Is your B.Net account email used ONLY for B.Net and NOTHING else? It's possible your password might've been easy to guess.
> 
> If you've been hacked, it'd be a good idea to change your e-mail as well, then that's one less thing they know.



No, I used an anagram of my middle name as my password with numbers. Now I changed it to something I actually feel neutral about with shifting, numbers and symbols. SHOULD be harder this time.

No, the password between my email and b.net wasn't the same at any point. Yes I use teh same email, but I have a different password all together, unless they know something about my father in his life time, they'd never be able to figure out that password.

I'm considering it, and I hate changing emails. I've been using gmail for about 4 years, and before that I was using excite for about six years, I don't like changing as that's what all my friends on AOL use to do. They changed their ids roughly once a month, and I would get a random IM from someone I don't recongize at first. I mean seriously, why do you need so many identities?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 22, 2010)

curse client? i doubt it but if i remember correctly some time ago they were taking passwords with paying adds on Google searches for Curse and other things...


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 22, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> No, I used an anagram of my middle name as my password with numbers. Now I changed it to something I actually feel neutral about with shifting, numbers and symbols. SHOULD be harder this time.
> 
> No, the password between my email and b.net wasn't the same at any point. Yes I use teh same email, but I have a different password all together, unless they know something about my father in his life time, they'd never be able to figure out that password.
> 
> I'm considering it, and I hate changing emails. I've been using gmail for about 4 years, and before that I was using excite for about six years, I don't like changing as that's what all my friends on AOL use to do. They changed their ids roughly once a month, and I would get a random IM from someone I don't recongize at first. I mean seriously, why do you need so many identities?



I don't mean change email for general use, I mean make a secondary new email, and use it ONLY for B.Net


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 22, 2010)

Great now i cannot install 3.3.5. =/ some hbs reason of "pc-games-hdfils\mscvr80.dll" coun't be found. WTF does that mean? it suggest I uninstall then reinstall wow. I rather not as it took me atleast 4 hours to install it via website.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 22, 2010)

I remembering having to run the repair thing that comes in the WoW folder a couple of times after a patch because it couldn't find one thing or another. Most of the time it worked, I think I had to completely reinstall once or twice.

, although at least one later reply is telling us it didn't work for them.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 22, 2010)

Wait, new raid is out?

Do you have to do it on Normal before Heroic like ICC?  or is it like TOC where you can do them both in one week.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 22, 2010)

raid only available next week when patch hits EU


----------



## Starrk (Jun 22, 2010)

Time for me to gear up a bunch for it.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 22, 2010)

MuNaZ said:


> raid only available next week when patch hits EU



Who cares bout Europe?  I want my trinket nao!


----------



## Starrk (Jun 22, 2010)

How difficult will this place be?

In comparison to ICC, I mean.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 22, 2010)

Stark said:


> How difficult will this place be?
> 
> In comparison to ICC, I mean.



Reading the descritpion, it sounds like it will be around as hard as the later fights of ICC.

And the gear item levels are higher than most of the ICC equivalents (10 ICC is 151, while 10 RS is 158)


----------



## Starrk (Jun 22, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Reading the descritpion, it sounds like it will be around as hard as the later fights of ICC.
> 
> And the gear item levels are higher than most of the ICC equivalents (10 ICC is 151, while 10 RS is 158)



Hmm...maybe I can get some stuff in there to attain a reasonable gearscore so these damn RLs will stop wailing on me for 'not being geared enough for this shit'?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2010)

Holy crap, Worgen Bear form and Troll cat form are badarse. D:


----------



## Draffut (Jun 22, 2010)

Anouther hour just for the update.  This is redonkulous.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2010)

It happens every time.

Edit: realm status says my realm is up but i'm stuck on connecting when trying to log in


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 22, 2010)

Allot of people are having that issue, it seems. (myself included)

I hope they at least extend the midsummer fest. a day, to make up for people loosing gametime

Though i cant wait to try that new dungeon, when it goes live


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 23, 2010)

ahahaahahah list of known issues


*Spoiler*: __ 



General Issues

    * Changing a character's model during a weapon swing will result in your off-hand weapon disappearing.
    * The proc on Deathbringer's Will causes shapeshifted female tauren druids to change fur colors.
    * Shoulder armor does not attach correctly to Blood Elf Male characters.
    * Players have the Shattered Sun Staging Area available as a taxi destination before having gone to the Isle of Quel'danas or reaching the appropriate level.
    * Gender specific titles are affected by spells that change a character's gender.
    * Performing the /eat emote while dancing as a male Bloodelf can cause some very unnatural character movement.
    * Achievement Criteria for Call in the Cavalry resets after logging.
    * Casting Levitate while standing on top of a chest after it disappears will cause the player to disconnect.
    * The attachment point for shoulders on female Tauren appear to be rotated too far forward.
    * You are not able to gain the buff from "Drums of the Forgotten kings" if you have a blessing from a paladin currently active.


Battle.net

    * The Last Online time in the Friends List does not dynamically update.
    * It is possible to have 2 or more windows of the same conversation open.
    * Clicking on Broadcast toast from a RID friend that has been removed from your friends list will cause a Lua error.


Dungeons & Raids

    * Pit of Saron - Scourgelord Tyrannus can remount Rimefang during the encounter.
    * The last remaining player in a random instance group can miss out on Random Dungeon loot
    * Icecrown Citadel - Kinetic Bombs will occasionally spawn outside of the encounter area.
    * Players from different servers can't trade dungeon items necessary to progress through the dungeon.
    * Ambassador Hellmaw is invisible while affected by Banish.
    * Frostwing Whelp's will aggro players who stand next to the wall on the upper ledge of The Frost Queen's Lair.
    * The Twilight Orbs periodically disappear during Phase 2 of the Halion encounter.
    * Halion has an incorrect attachment point for Hunter's Mark.


Items

    * It is possible for a level 70 to receive the Wrathful Gladiator's Tabard.
    * Abacus of Violent Odds cannot be rolled 'Need' upon by rogues.
    * Charred Twilight Scale and Sharpened Twilight Scale is proccing off of reflected damage.
    * Replacing an existing enchantment with High Test Eternium fishing line displays the replacement enchant as "+2 Fishing"


PvP

    * It is possible for boats to not phase out completely upon the start of round two in Strand of the Ancients.
    * You cannot get the "Call To Arms" Achievement through the Looking for Battleground feature.
    * Orgrimmar Arena: It is possible for players to get their pets stuck on the large pillars in the Orgrimmar Arena.
    * Heart of the Phoenix's cooldown is not being displayed correctly when used in arena.
    * Both airships in the Isle of Conquest do not have icons that appear on the game map.


Classes
Hunter

    * The tooltip for all of the Hunter's trap spells state that only one trap can be used at a time. [ul]
    * Pet talent stat modifications are not being reflected in the Player Sheet.


Mage
    * Different ranks of Arcane Empowerment will display additional buffs on Mages in the same group.
    * Mage Summon Water Elemental does not fully function as a permanent pet when glyphed with Glyph of Eternal Water.


Paladin

    * The Paladin mount Warhorse is not granting credit towards the achievement Stable Keeper.


Warlock

    * Infernals summoned by the Warlock's Inferno spell are not being summoned at full health.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 23, 2010)

disco priest solo healing LK10heroic with one tank <3


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 23, 2010)

Why so hairy?! Also, I sure hope those are the male only models.  They do look very cool.
--



> * Gender specific titles are affected by spells that change a character's gender.
> * Performing the /eat emote while dancing as a male Bloodelf can cause some very unnatural character movement.


Those two and the chest one make me laugh. I love the first one because when DBW procs it is super obvious when it happens because the patron/matron title change spam. I'm kind of glad it happens be cause otherwise I wouldn't notice it nearly as much. As for the eating one, somehow the way they phrased it makes it sound naughty.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 23, 2010)

Byakuya said:


> disco priest solo healing LK10heroic with one tank <3



From what I can tell, the priest was never grabbed by Valks, which is lucky.

Though the fact that in Heroic, everyone is drawn into the sword instead of just 1 in phase 3, would actually make that phase easier to solo heal.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Why so hairy?! Also, I sure hope those are the male only models.  They do look very cool.



They're werewolfbears, they've gotta have hair.

And they look like they'll fuck your shit up. Srsly, like bear claws weren't powerful enough, they added spikes and armor.

Still on the fence whether or not to return for Cataclysm, though. All of the people I played with have quit.


----------



## Muk (Jun 24, 2010)

hmmm my poor guild just isn't having a good time during summer

its like half dead again


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2010)

I tried to install a patch but it keeps giving me an error.


> The file "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Blizzard Entertainment\World of Warcraft (2)\Uninstall.xml.temp" could not be created. If this problem persists, you may be able to solve it by uninstalling and then reinstalling the game. If you are unable to correct this problem, please contact Blizzard Technical Support. (InstallerFile:reate)



Anyone knows what's up with that?


----------



## Draffut (Jun 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I tried to install a patch but it keeps giving me an error.
> 
> 
> Anyone knows what's up with that?



Try and run the repair a few times.  You may have to reinstall (I've had to do that before when a patch wouldn't go through, it sucks)


----------



## Draffut (Jun 24, 2010)

Ryu said:


> I meant on hc  We are working on LK hc, he's a tough s.o.b. :< On deathwisper just whip the ranged into moving and have one person call out (loudly) if a ghost spawns on melee. With the 20% buff you can soak the damage from them, no longer a 1shot, but with a untimely frost-aoe or lazy healers you're in trouble.. practice practice!



Well, since multiple ghosts are spawned at a time, and their AoE covers such a massive area (like 15 or 20 yards) it is very easy to have 2 be triggered, even if they are a good distance apart, and kill multiple people in between them if you don't avoid correctly

Regardless, we took her down last night, time for Putricide.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I tried to install a patch but it keeps giving me an error.
> 
> 
> Anyone knows what's up with that?



Run as administrator if you haven't tried, it usually solves problems like this.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone have Horde toons on a realm where Horde doesn't suck?

:sad


----------



## Draffut (Jun 25, 2010)

So I am thinking of making my first real alt (One I level past like... 30 and intend to actually raid with) either an Ele Shaman or Shadow Priest.  Which you think I should go with?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 25, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> So I am thinking of making my first real alt (One I level past like... 30 and intend to actually raid with) either an Ele Shaman or Shadow Priest.  Which you think I should go with?



Ele shaman, more fun. And if you get bored of casting you can go Enh.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 25, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> So I am thinking of making my first real alt (One I level past like... 30 and intend to actually raid with) either an Ele Shaman or Shadow Priest.  Which you think I should go with?



Shadow priest (dual-specced disc). 

You melt faces, your healing rules in 5-mans and you're a force to be reckoned with in PvP no matter the spec. Oh, and Mind Control is tons of fun.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm having so much fun with my Mage. 

Got my first piece of T10 and the 264 crafted pants for my Mage.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 25, 2010)

Patch Problem Soulution: Go inot your wow folder, delete Patch.mpq 1, 2 and 3 off your harddrive. Then redownload/patch upto today. If that doens't work, remove wow from your computere and reinstall it.

My alts are a Dranei Blood Death Knight (Lutaa) on Turalyon, a Troll Death Knight (Lrdkokusho) on Turalyon and generally the Horde on that sever is actually really good, it's always been strong. Thing is Ascent (World First Ragnaros, Vaelestraz, & First boss in BWL, don't remember his name) has broken up, the majority are now Gong Show on Detheroc (PVP). I'm leveling a Druid (right now she's 32) as Fearl Tank, I'm waiting for my account to get restored so I can get my cash back, I had some 5/6K and I want my Duel Spec so I can offically be Fearl Tank Main/Resto Off so I can ALWAYS find a group.

Once you break the first twenty levels, you start to get interested in classes. I just flat out couldn't get into Paladins (Highest is 10), Warrior (14, they just cannot heal and I NEED the ability to heal), Hunter (10), Rogue (actualy toying with, 17 might pick up again), Priest (not enough DPS), Mage (22 not having fun with), and Warlock (I play my dads from time to time). Death Knights do insane DPS, I actually solo some elites that require 3 people to kill. It's so fun to be a Death Knight.

I hate Elemental DPS honestly, seriously the DPS Rotation is: Flame Shock, Lava Burst, Chain Lightning, Lightning Ball x3, repeat. 

I'm not a fan of casting DPS honestly. I mean level has Holy or Shadow Priest is fun and all, but I prefer melee. Sad thing is Enhancement is fucked up, Blizzard is INTENTIONALLY waiting for Cataclysm to make us actually DECENT. While Paladins, Warriors, Death Knights and Tank Druids get 2 Attack Power per Strength, Hunters, Rogues & Fearl Cat Druids get 2 Attack Power per Agility, Shamen get something like 1.3 attack power and .67 attack power from intellect. We do not stack agility or intellect as Enhancement, we stack either Attack Power or Haste (I'm testing it out on my shaman to see what my DPS is like as Enhancement Haste VS Enhancement Attack Power so far no different as I got roughly 400 or so haste, I'll try getting it closer to 700-1000 before regemming/chanting) pending on our preference. 

Shadow Priests are a bit more wanted, I know what hte buff is called, but they got a buff that's like having a boomkin in party, atleast that's what I've been reading but I've yet to notice anything myself, maybe because I always got a boomkin.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2010)

I love seeing how shite Shammies are in this game for now.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 25, 2010)

Enhancement is, in fact, DECENT. Yes, it really is.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 25, 2010)

Horrid Crow said:


> Enhancement is, in fact, *DECENT*. Yes, it really is.



I bolded the word that needs emphasis. Enhancement isn't great, it never was sadly. It'll never be broken like Retadins at the launch of Wrath (when 3.0.3 or w/e hit on 10/14/08) or over powered like Rogues and Death Knights and tanks. We'll always be sub par, I still believe Blizzard hates Shamen and shafts us all the time. I mean they're waiting for cataclysm to make so we ge 2 attack per agility as well as make Lava Burst usable with Maelstrom Weapons. Yet they'll do things like completely redesign the Death Knight Tree for the Ulduar Patch or make it so in a following patch after Wrath hit so Retadins didn't 1 shot Onyxia or Resto Druids have infinite mana regeneration.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2010)

If I knew my shammy would be such a pain in the ass once I got into Northrend I would have stuck with Priest.

Everyone wanted to kiss my priest ass.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 25, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Shadow Priests are a bit more wanted, I know what hte buff is called, but they got a buff that's like having a boomkin in party, atleast that's what I've been reading but I've yet to notice anything myself, maybe because I always got a boomkin.



You are thinking of the 3% raid hit buff from Misery.

But if you are going by raid buffs, Shaman (Elemental or Enhance) give a number of raid buffs.  And Ele shaman are the only spec that give the 5% spell haste buff.



Sedaiv said:


> I bolded the word that needs emphasis. Enhancement isn't great, it never was sadly. *It'll never be broken like Retadins at the launch of Wrath* (when 3.0.3 or w/e hit on 10/14/08) *or over powered like Rogues and Death Knights and tanks.* We'll always be sub par, I still believe Blizzard hates Shamen and shafts us all the time. I mean they're waiting for cataclysm to make so we ge 2 attack per agility as well as make Lava Burst usable with Maelstrom Weapons. Yet they'll do things like completely redesign the Death Knight Tree for the Ulduar Patch or make it so in a following patch after Wrath hit so Retadins didn't 1 shot Onyxia or Resto Druids have infinite mana regeneration.



They will never be *broken* or *overpowered* therefor it's sub-par?  What type of logic is that.  Different raid buffs were included so that specs with lower DPS would still have a viable spot in a raid.  Enhance shaman is not that far behind even the top DPS specs as to make them as worthless as you seam to think.

Most of those issues mentioned with other classes were fixed fairly early into the WotLK expansion.  Changing Shaman's stats and itemization completely at this stage, when the final dungeon is basically out, and the next X-Pac is right on the horrizon is kinda rediculous.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 25, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You are thinking of the 3% raid hit buff from Misery.
> 
> But if you are going by raid buffs, Shaman (Elemental or Enhance) give a number of raid buffs.  And Ele shaman are the only spec that give the 5% spell haste buff.



All shamen give +5 Spell Haste, it's called Wrath of Air Totem. Just ask your Resto & Enhance to drop it if you realy want it. When I do the Heroic Daily, I look to see if there's more melee or casting DPS when I'm Enhancement (rarely) and decide if I want to use +20% Melee Haste or +6% Spell Haste. When I heal (most of the time) I use +Spell Haste reguardless. Hey that's how I get liek 1.1 cast time on my Lesser Healing Waves.



> They will never be *broken* or *overpowered* therefor it's sub-par?  What type of logic is that.  Different raid buffs were included so that specs with lower DPS would still have a viable spot in a raid.  Enhance shaman is not that far behind even the top DPS specs as to make them as worthless as you seam to think.
> 
> Most of those issues mentioned with other classes were fixed fairly early into the WotLK expansion.  Changing Shaman's stats and itemization completely at this stage, when the final dungeon is basically out, and the next X-Pac is right on the horrizon is kinda rediculous.



Every single other class (maybe with standing Priests) had or has a point in which they were faceroll/OP. Shamen haven't seen that ever. Warriors had recockulous damage before they fixed how much their top tier prot attack did. The only reason Enhancement gets invites are as follows...

Bloodlust
Points in STR & Flametounge totem talent (forget name)
Points in Stoneskin totem talent
Points in Windfury Talent IF no Frost DK is avaible

We're not exactly worthless, but noone cries when there's no shamen in groups. If you're wondering, your pussy Horn of Winter (+155 STR & Agil at max lvl) sucks compared to the amount the talent I mentioned gives when hit has points (~178 STR & AGL) 

Actually since Ulduar they planned to do the +2 per Agility in Cat for Shammies. They've always known Enhance is like an undergeared rogue in terms of raw damage.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 26, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> All shamen give +5 Spell Haste, it's called Wrath of Air Totem. Just ask your Resto & Enhance to drop it if you realy want it. When I do the Heroic Daily, I look to see if there's more melee or casting DPS when I'm Enhancement (rarely) and decide if I want to use +20% Melee Haste or +6% Spell Haste. When I heal (most of the time) I use +Spell Haste reguardless. Hey that's how I get liek 1.1 cast time on my Lesser Healing Waves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enhance Shaman were pretty OP back in Vanilla PvP. So, yes Shaman have been OP before. Deal with it. 

Have you never seen Shaman windfury videos from Vanilla?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 26, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Enhance Shaman were pretty OP back in Vanilla PvP. So, yes Shaman have been OP before. Deal with it.
> 
> Have you never seen Shaman windfury videos from Vanilla?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 26, 2010)

You clearly don't know what you're talking about if you truly think that Shaman are sub-par. Maybe you just play with terrible Shaman. Or I play with exceptionally skilled Shaman.

And it doesn't matter, as long as the bosses die. Player skill matters more than what class they are most of the time.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 26, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> All shamen give +5 Spell Haste, it's called Wrath of Air Totem. Just ask your Resto & Enhance to drop it if you realy want it. When I do the Heroic Daily, I look to see if there's more melee or casting DPS when I'm Enhancement (rarely) and decide if I want to use +20% Melee Haste or +6% Spell Haste. When I heal (most of the time) I use +Spell Haste reguardless. Hey that's how I get liek 1.1 cast time on my Lesser Healing Waves.



That just means that Enhance shaman are even better, since if you have a Frost DK with the Melee haste buff, instead of dropping Windfury they still have an extremely good alternative buff to give instead.




> Every single other class (maybe with standing Priests) had or has a point in which they were faceroll/OP. Shamen haven't seen that ever. Warriors had recockulous damage before they fixed how much their top tier prot attack did. The only reason Enhancement gets invites are as follows...



In Vanilla, a Shaman could kill many other classes in a couple seconds. One using Sulfuras would 1 shot most everyone with windfury weapon.

Also, back in Vanilla, before Horde got Fear Ward, Shaman Tremor Totem was *vital* for many fights.



> Bloodlust
> Points in STR & Flametounge totem talent (forget name)
> Points in Stoneskin totem talent
> Points in Windfury Talent IF no Frost DK is avaible
> ...



Actually, when we don't have a shaman in our 10 man or 25 man, it makes most bosses far far more difficult.  No Heroism on the second transition phase in the Lich King fight is hard.

And as you pointed out, you can give an awesome melee buff, and if a Frost DK already has it, you can give an equally awesome caster buff.  You can also give a better version of anouther DK buff with your earth totem, and a decent armor bonus if someone else with the buff is present.

Depending on the # of Paladins present in a group, Mana Totems can be vital.

Spell Damage totems are wonderful.

Tremor Totem is a *great* totem for some bosses.

Only Paladins have the versatility and power of buffs like Shaman do.



> Actually since Ulduar they planned to do the +2 per Agility in Cat for Shammies. They've always known Enhance is like an undergeared rogue in terms of raw damage.



Rogues can auto-attack for 60-70% of their damage and still be near the top of DPS meters.  The problem there is rogues, not shaman.

And honestly, in our raids we never have more then 2 rogues.  But we usually have 2-4 Shaman. (And like 5+ druids )  Our Enhance Shaman is actually our best geared char.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 26, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I bolded the word that needs emphasis. Enhancement isn't great, it never was sadly. It'll never be broken like Retadins at the launch of Wrath (when 3.0.3 or w/e hit on 10/14/08) or over powered like Rogues and Death Knights and tanks. We'll always be sub par, I still believe Blizzard hates Shamen and shafts us all the time. I mean they're waiting for cataclysm to make so we ge 2 attack per agility as well as make Lava Burst usable with Maelstrom Weapons. Yet they'll do things like completely redesign the Death Knight Tree for the Ulduar Patch or make it so in a following patch after Wrath hit so Retadins didn't 1 shot Onyxia or Resto Druids have infinite mana regeneration.



the agi thing applies to all agi classes, and maelstrom weapon doesnt let you use lava burst because shaman were using spell power gear and weapons as enh. too much damage was coming from spells.

Enhancement is pretty meh though. It's not like their damage is way below everyone else, but it is on the lower end of the spectrum. In pvp these days they just have way too much RNG dependence, too much reliance on wolves, and too easy to run oom to be very fun.


----------



## JayDee (Jun 26, 2010)

lol, so im getting back into WoW and i was wondering if anyone has a spare 80 account with decent gear?
I have aion, steam, and other accounts up for offer for one.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 26, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> That just means that Enhance shaman are even better, since if you have a Frost DK with the Melee haste buff, instead of dropping Windfury they still have an extremely good alternative buff to give instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This, 100% this. You clearly did NOT play during vanilla if you don't think Shaman were awesomely OP in PvP.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 26, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> This, 100% this. You clearly did NOT play during vanilla if you don't think Shaman were awesomely OP in PvP.



Well, Warriors were the unstoppable killing machines.  But Shaman where nothing to scoff at.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 27, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Well, Warriors were the unstoppable killing machines.  But Shaman where nothing to scoff at.



I played a Hunter in vanilla, and I remember being amazing in PvP aswell, especially when 2.0 came out and I had silencing shot, lol mages 

I remember when arena first came out at 70, and I did arena 2v2 with a Warlock friend on my Hunter, we weren't serious, just messing around, we fought two Rogues, they killed the Warlock in like two second, and then I finished them both off by myself.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh man, I remember the pain of facing off against shaman back when I pvp'ed in vanilla a whole lot. Heck, an excellent shaman, or anyone of any class, can kick my ass these days. I'm now dreadfully out of practice.

My duo with the bf have managed to make it to BC finally. ;3 I'm 62 or so and I still find myself picking up the healing/tanking slack in instances. Ah well, I sure do love innervate. And as for my poor neglected warrior I finished that annoying meta to get the violet protodrake thanks to the fire festival. I love the color, but I still wish big mounts were smaller.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 28, 2010)

btw Elemental >>>>>> Enh even back in classic WoW!


----------



## Starrk (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's my experience with classes ranked in order of knowledge (because my internet is not good enough at the moment to play):

1. Rogue
2. Mage
3. Priest
4. Paladin
5. Warlock
6. Hunter
7. Everything else.

If it's not up there, I don't feel right commenting on it. I'm shooting for at least one of every class at 80 by Cataclysm, but that's a long shot.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 28, 2010)

My order of knowledge goes something like this:

1. Warrior.
2. Warrior.
3. Druid Warrior.

Even though I had an account since release (left for two years during bc) I've tried stunningly little in the way of classes. The only other 80 that I actually leveled up was a shadow priest. But that priest was started by my bf, I picked it up after he abandoned the character. Mostly I leveled her up in bgs. Most of my knowledge about other classes revolves around what I would do against them in pvp. Like, _hey, I can interrupt that spell_ or _ouch, that is going to kill me_.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 28, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> My order of knowledge goes something like this:
> 
> 1. Warrior.
> 2. Warrior.
> 3. Druid Warrior.



Same here, but Warlock instead of Warrior.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 29, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> That just means that Enhance shaman are even better, since if you have a Frost DK with the Melee haste buff, instead of dropping Windfury they still have an extremely good alternative buff to give instead.



Thing is ALL shamen drop it, Resto & Elemental should ALWAYS be dropping it. Even if we do got 3/3 for Unleashed Rage (I thinks, I forget the name of my talents sometimes, fuck off) which we should if we're serious about raiding as it gives us +3/6/9 Expertise, but also gives +4/7/10% attack power which oddly enough is covered by Blood Death Knights that are Blood DPS or Blood Tank.



> In Vanilla, a Shaman could kill many other classes in a couple seconds. One using Sulfuras would 1 shot most everyone with windfury weapon.
> 
> Also, back in Vanilla, before Horde got Fear Ward, Shaman Tremor Totem was *vital* for many fights.



Thing is, how often did you see a top guild toss out pieces of Sulfuras to Shamen? If you weren't Holy Priest/Paladin or Resto Druid/Shamen, the nicest thing people said to you was "Okay we'll take you but you're going to heal rather you like it or not, if we wipe it'l lbe your fault for not speccing or gearring right. Also you're only going to be able to roll main spec resto, but have bottom priority vs those who are talented and geared right, you also won't be able to roll for your main spec." and that's putting it nicely.

I did play VERY early in pre-BC for a few. Tremor Totem wasn't that maditory. Yeah it helped out against the Core Hound boss in Molten Core and of course with Onyxia. MAYBE Nefarian but I don't remember if he Psychic Screams or not. I know it's useless in Temple & Ruins of Ahn'Qiraj, is useful in Zub Gurub but not maditory on all bosses.



> Actually, when we don't have a shaman in our 10 man or 25 man, it makes most bosses far far more difficult.  No Heroism on the second transition phase in the Lich King fight is hard.
> 
> And as you pointed out, you can give an awesome melee buff, and if a Frost DK already has it, you can give an equally awesome caster buff.  You can also give a better version of anouther DK buff with your earth totem, and a decent armor bonus if someone else with the buff is present.
> 
> ...



Why the fuck are you running 25 mans w/o a shaman? You should have every class repeated atleast twice, so you should have a shamen. It's the raid organizers fault for not looking for a shaman.

Thing is we MUST be specced in STR of the Earth Totem, Stoneskin Totem & Windfury Totem to be better than most dk buffs. Yeah dropping 3 pionts in Enhancing Totems which all enhance need. Guardian Totems just about noone puts points into, and Improved Windfury is just the shamen gemming/chanting for Haste. I'm giving a try now. Again Elemental & Resto are the ones everone looks for, Enhancement everyone is like "meh..." Also any GOOD resto Shaman has 3 points in Restorative Totems & 1 in Mana Tide totem. I've actually seen Resto Shamen without either one, talk about bad shammy, also not having Tidal Focus, another laughable offense. Once an elemental Shamen and Resto Shamen is raid, with the number of Frost & blood Death Knights out Enhance ges bottom priority over all.



> Rogues can auto-attack for 60-70% of their damage and still be near the top of DPS meters.  The problem there is rogues, not shaman.
> 
> And honestly, in our raids we never have more then 2 rogues.  But we usually have 2-4 Shaman. (And like 5+ druids )  Our Enhance Shaman is actually our best geared char.



Rogues are a very powerful DPS class, as are Hunters, Magi and Warlocks. They're supposed to be topping the DPS chart at all times. 



Petes12 said:


> the agi thing applies to all agi classes, and maelstrom weapon doesnt let you use lava burst because shaman were using spell power gear and weapons as enh. too much damage was coming from spells.
> 
> Enhancement is pretty meh though. It's not like their damage is way below everyone else, but it is on the lower end of the spectrum. In pvp these days they just have way too much RNG dependence, too much reliance on wolves, and too easy to run oom to be very fun.



2 attack poitns per agility only applies to Rogues, Hunter and Druids as of right now. Shamen get like 1.3 attack power and .67 attack from Intellegence which is odd if you ask me.

God forbid Shamen every makes top DPS being equally geared with other hybrid classes. Actually a Good Shamen remembers to use Shamanistic Rage almsot all the time, but the sad thing is we depend on wolves too much because we don't do nearly as much damage with Stormstirke, Lava Lash, white attacsk as do say Warriors with their rage skills or Death Knights or Rogues. I can understand Rogues being better because it's a DPS only class, but why are DKs and Warriors topping rogues?



Scott Pilgrim said:


> This, 100% this. You clearly did NOT play during vanilla if you don't think Shaman were awesomely OP in PvP.



I played at the very end, between liek 1-13 before I had to stop due to circumstance. I wasn't into PVP until Wrath. But don't get mewrong, you'll see me in hardcore gay bareback bear porn before you see me on a pvp server.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 29, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Thing is ALL shamen drop it, Resto & Elemental should ALWAYS be dropping it. Even if we do got 3/3 for Unleashed Rage (I thinks, I forget the name of my talents sometimes, fuck off) which we should if we're serious about raiding as it gives us +3/6/9 Expertise, but also gives +4/7/10% attack power which oddly enough is covered by Blood Death Knights that are Blood DPS or Blood Tank.



I have no idea what you are tryign to say here.  Shaman have a large variety of totems, atleast one of which no other class posseses, so overlapping a lot of totems should not be an issue unless you have 3+ shaman.  And every class starts to seriously overlap buffs at that point.



> Thing is, how often did you see a top guild toss out pieces of Sulfuras to Shamen? If you weren't Holy Priest/Paladin or Resto Druid/Shamen, the nicest thing people said to you was "Okay we'll take you but you're going to heal rather you like it or not, if we wipe it'l lbe your fault for not speccing or gearring right. Also you're only going to be able to roll main spec resto, but have bottom priority vs those who are talented and geared right, you also won't be able to roll for your main spec." and that's putting it nicely.



I play Alliance, so I can't say.  I know we did have a couple on our server though that I met a few times in PVP.

And Priest/Pally/Shaman/Druid being deligated to healing was an issue for all those classes back in vanilla.  Not just Shaman.



> I did play VERY early in pre-BC for a few. Tremor Totem wasn't that maditory. Yeah it helped out against the Core Hound boss in Molten Core and of course with Onyxia. MAYBE Nefarian but I don't remember if he Psychic Screams or not. I know it's useless in Temple & Ruins of Ahn'Qiraj, is useful in Zub Gurub but not maditory on all bosses.



Where did I say that it was manditory on all bosses?  It was mandatory on a good number of them though.  Back then bosses would drop aggro on feared targets, so if your tank did not have a totem on a fear boss, your healers were going to be killed in a matter of seconds.  And having it on healer groups helped immensly also.



> Why the fuck are you running 25 mans w/o a shaman? You should have every class repeated atleast twice, so you should have a shamen. It's the raid organizers fault for not looking for a shaman.



Becuase they often have other things to take care of instead of raiding.  We are currently 9/12 in H ICC, so I think my guild has atleast some idea what it is doing.  And we are not going to pull in random Shaman pugs for H ICC bosses becuase we don't have that class that night.  We don't even have a regularly raiding priest atm.

And 10 man's are even worse, having a shaman for heroism there is evne less likely, and still just as useful.



> Thing is we MUST be specced in STR of the Earth Totem, Stoneskin Totem & Windfury Totem to be better than most dk buffs. Yeah dropping 3 pionts in Enhancing Totems which all enhance need. Guardian Totems just about noone puts points into, and Improved Windfury is just the shamen gemming/chanting for Haste. I'm giving a try now. Again Elemental & Resto are the ones everone looks for, Enhancement everyone is like "meh..." Also any GOOD resto Shaman has 3 points in Restorative Totems & 1 in Mana Tide totem. I've actually seen Resto Shamen without either one, talk about bad shammy, also not having Tidal Focus, another laughable offense. *Once an elemental Shamen and Resto Shamen is raid, with the number of Frost & blood Death Knights out Enhance ges bottom priority over all.*



DK's have to be blood specced for the AP buffs that you can give.  Frost specced for the Melee Haste buff.  And as far as I know, your Stoneskin totem has no counterpart in anouther class.

Wait, your arguement is that once a raid already has 2+ shaman, and 2+ DK's of specific specs, then Elemental shaman are not useful.  The same could be said for almost every class, once you have 2 of them and multiple of anouther class that gives their unique buffs.



> Rogues are a very powerful DPS class, as are Hunters, Magi and Warlocks. They're supposed to be topping the DPS chart at all times.



That's a whole nother debate.



> I played at the very end, between liek 1-13 before I had to stop due to circumstance. I wasn't into PVP until Wrath. But don't get mewrong, you'll see me in hardcore gay bareback bear porn before you see me on a pvp server.



1-13?  level 1-13?


----------



## JayDee (Jun 29, 2010)

im pumped for RS. i wonder what the title is, if you get any, for server first? my guilds going to get on it right when it starts!


----------



## Draffut (Jun 29, 2010)

JayDee said:


> im pumped for RS. i wonder what the title is, if you get any, for server first? my guilds going to get on it right when it starts!



We will be running it tonight at normal raid time.

Not sure if we are going to go strait to Heroic or not.  May wait till next week for that.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 30, 2010)

I think Sedaiv was in my ICC25 tonight, DBW dropped and an Enhancement Shaman won the roll for it...

...fortunately the RL was also an Enh. Shammy and knew how worthless it is for them, so it got passed down the line and short story shorter, my little combat rogue can now pretend to be a Taunka <3

...now to go check whether I need to fork out a ton to regem to Arp with the extra passive


----------



## Draffut (Jul 1, 2010)

Moridin said:


> I think Sedaiv was in my ICC25 tonight, DBW dropped and an Enhancement Shaman won the roll for it...
> 
> ...fortunately the RL was also an Enh. Shammy and knew how worthless it is for them, so it got passed down the line and short story shorter, my little combat rogue can now pretend to be a Taunka <3
> 
> ...now to go check whether I need to fork out a ton to regem to Arp with the extra passive



A raid with 2 enhancement shaman, they are SSOOOO terrible that that's impossible!


----------



## Draffut (Jul 1, 2010)

Took down Halion first night.  Only real issue with the normal version of the fight is getting the transition from phase 2 to 3 down.  Otherwise it isn't bad at all.

Heroic next week will be interesting.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2010)

Enh. Shamans are unarguably sucky right now. Just because people tell me a thousand years ago they were really good that is no excuse for me being force to suck ass now. I'm paying money for it now, not for the right having been awesome way back when.

And this hybrids should make less damage than pure dps is largely bull winkle. when you spec for dps there is absolutely no fucking space for healing. All classes are just difrent ways to achive something
You want to heal in chain in hots in small burts or in mass, then you pick the respective class
you want to cleave through your enemies while taking little damage or stun them as you get up close and personal there's another class
If you want to be an unlikeable douchebag then you go rogue or death knight
if you want to cause big fire works or slow drawn out tortures you go mage or warlock
If you want to always come through in whatever emergency way they need you while being pretty self sufficent then you go druid

Now that everyone wants to do everything this watering down of an unique experience is largely bulshit and the villanizing of shamans is so horrible
Rogues are QQ'ing about posion
Nerf the totems
Duckies are bawing about the stuns
nerf the totems
Shamans are complaining about being overloooked
Give them a new icon.
Sir that doesn't sound fair
You right. Nerf the totems
There's no totems left to be nerfed.
Allright then take away a totem, and turn it into a spell, that requires a totem
Yes sir
And jimmy?
Yes sir?
Don't forget to nerf that totem.

It's like we're the bastard child the father treats like shit so all the other kids can have some schadenfreude


----------



## Mori` (Jul 2, 2010)

Pugged 10/12 in ICC 10 tonight.

Should really have downed Sindragosa too, got close several times but coordination in the final phase fell apart too often and it ended up getting late enough that people had to leave.

Still, it was fun


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 3, 2010)

Rogue's auto-attack only accounts to about 30% of their DPS.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 3, 2010)

Moridin said:


> I think Sedaiv was in my ICC25 tonight, DBW dropped and an Enhancement Shaman won the roll for it...
> 
> ...fortunately the RL was also an Enh. Shammy and knew how worthless it is for them, so it got passed down the line and short story shorter, my little combat rogue can now pretend to be a Taunka <3
> 
> ...now to go check whether I need to fork out a ton to regem to Arp with the extra passive



Naw, I announced a few pages back I didn't want it because I saw teh transformation effect. Also, I haven't done ICC25 in several weeks. I'm kinda pissed all 25 man pugs stop at Deathbringer. If I hold a pug, we'll continue as far as we can.



Banhammer said:


> Enh. Shamans are unarguably sucky right now. Just because people tell me a thousand years ago they were really good that is no excuse for me being force to suck ass now. I'm paying money for it now, not for the right having been awesome way back when.
> 
> And this hybrids should make less damage than pure dps is largely bull winkle. when you spec for dps there is absolutely no fucking space for healing. All classes are just difrent ways to achive something
> You want to heal in chain in hots in small burts or in mass, then you pick the respective class
> ...



I love you.

Also Ruby Sanctum IS NOT HARD. I thought it was cake honestly. Pugged it today, only problem: I had to go as the library closed before we could down Hallion.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 3, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Rogue's auto-attack only accounts to about 30% of their DPS.



Rogues in my guild auto-attack and poison for about 60% of their dmg.  They usually pull top 5 DPS.  Our overall DPS is not to shabby.



Sedaiv said:


> Also Ruby Sanctum IS NOT HARD. I thought it was cake honestly. Pugged it today, only problem: I had to go as the library closed before we could down Hallion.



So did you do Halion?  Cause the rest of that instance is easier than him.



> And this hybrids should make less damage than pure dps is largely bull winkle. when you spec for dps there is absolutely no fucking space for healing. All classes are just difrent ways to achive something



With dual-speccing there is.  We often have people switch from DPS to Healing/Tanking fight to fight.



> Now that everyone wants to do everything this watering down of an unique experience is largely bulshit and the villanizing of shamans is so horrible
> Rogues are QQ'ing about posion
> Nerf the totems
> Duckies are bawing about the stuns
> ...



Please stop acting a if Shaman exist in this odd parallel dimension where they are the only class to have nerfs.  Every class gets this, but I guess you only pay attention to your own, and ignore all others.  Warlock fear alone has been nerfed something like 7 or 8 times.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 3, 2010)

Bah I have a level 72 Blood Elf Warlock and never have I ever lost a fight for not being able to use fear properly, which I always found to be just as much of a dick power as bucking fubble.
A fear using Lock is a raid's worst enemy and if your a caster in pvp you're chum alltogether.
And at least the lock has utility I always enjoyed from soul stones to demons, demon portals metamorphosis and demon circle.

Not to mention the upcoming soul shard overhaul

Shamans have yet to have a decently awesome trick past wolves.
Fuck a decently good would suffice.
You'dd expect at least the very stationary elementals would be worth a damn but all you need to do is sneeze at their shared cooldown totems a little too hard and they're dead.
At least we could thunder overload while stunned, wait, not that anymore. Or shaman rage, even though a boost to your physical damage while stunned is borderline useless (it saved us a trip down GCDowns. I guess even that was too fucking much)

Now excuse me while I enjoy my double  talented Ghost Wolf, that is yet still somehow slower than a mount even though it requires twice the casting time.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 3, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Rogues in my guild auto-attack and poison for about 60% of their dmg.  They usually pull top 5 DPS.  Our overall DPS is not to shabby.



Well yea with poisons accountable it will be somewhere around 60%. I was just correcting the earlier statement of "auto-attack" not "auto-attack + Poisons".


----------



## Mori` (Jul 3, 2010)

Easier to just say "passive damage" as a whole is high for rogues currently ^^ 

It's a bit wank that so much of the rotation is ultimately about buffing your passive damage output, but that's just the way it is for now. The class still requires a full rotation like any other to get the most out of it. Cataclysm should fix it at least since they supposedly want to revert to things being more directly damaged based.

I doubt they could buff our direct damage in the game right now without making rogues annoying in PvP, even if general damage is pretty poor currently we're still capable of bursting fairly hard and stronger direct damage would probably risk having people getting soloed in a kidney shot xD

wtb Cataclysm...well, presuming not all the frost mage changes go live/rogues get some more utility -___-


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 3, 2010)

> without making rogues annoying in PvP,



You mean they're not allready? They're not even fun to play, honnestly, I think Rogue's sole mission is to be a PVP dick.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 3, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Well yea with poisons accountable it will be somewhere around 60%. I was just correcting the earlier statement of "auto-attack" not "auto-attack + Poisons".



Well, the auto-attack itself is around 40-45%.  Poisons, which are mostly cuased from auto-attacking, contribute the rest.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 3, 2010)

Moridin said:


> The class still requires a full rotation like any other to get the most out of it.



Well, no shit.  Noone disputed this.

But you have things like the fact that they have one of the easiest rotations out there and the fact that even if you blow off keepign up a good rotation wit hthem, they still out DPS many other classes.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 3, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> You mean they're not allready? They're not even fun to play, honnestly, I think Rogue's sole mission is to be a PVP dick.



Rogues get shit on by so many classes in PvP right now it's not even funny, I think they're probably only annoying in terms of killing undergeared people in bg's at the mo =p There are far more annoying classes in end game PvP currently *cough* ele shamans *cough*



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Well, no shit.  Noone disputed this.
> 
> But you have things like the fact that they have one of the easiest rotations out there and the fact that even if you blow off keepign up a good rotation wit hthem, they still out DPS many other classes.



I wasn't implying rogues aren't good (or simple) for dps, they're supposed to be, it's all they can do afterall. I was just rambling on the nature of the classes current mechanics


----------



## The Big G (Jul 3, 2010)

So according to the Cata Beta it seems Deathwing finally manages to capture Alexstrasza for some good ol Rule 34


----------



## Draffut (Jul 3, 2010)

The Big G said:


> So according to the Cata Beta it seems Deathwing finally manages to capture Alexstrasza for some good ol Rule 34



Isn't that why he captured her the first time too?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 4, 2010)

I did Hallion P1 & Half of P2 before I had to. Either it was just a really good group with me having lowest GS of 5300 (everyone else was around 5600-5900) or Ruby Sanctum isn't hard in the least. I thoguht the boss who made two of himself was harder. Hell all three of his previous bosses were harder.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 4, 2010)

Halion was pretty easy on normal mode yeah. Supposedly hard mode is pretty challenging.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 4, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I did Hallion P1 & Half of P2 before I had to. Either it was just a really good group with me having lowest GS of 5300 (everyone else was around 5600-5900) or Ruby Sanctum isn't hard in the least. I thoguht the boss who made two of himself was harder. Hell all three of his previous bosses were harder.



Part 2 of Halion is more difficult than any of those chump bosses.

Hell, the 8 mob trash pull (in 25) is harder than any of those mini-bosses.

But the most "difficult" part for us was the transition from phase 2 to phase 3.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm about to be 8000g richer. Someone bid 8500g on a pair of crafted ICC cloth boots my mage made. 

Yay for me. Also got fed up with my Hunter being a stinky Blood Elf, so I made it a Troll.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 5, 2010)

Does anyone here play on Dragonblight PVE? (EU)


----------



## Litho (Jul 5, 2010)

Imma install this game again


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 6, 2010)

Icc patterns are money patterns. I got the "Boots of Kingly Upheaval" and "Pillars of Might" myself. Primordial is down to 650 on my server, I do have enough Frost saved to get 2 pieces, I'm thinking about making some Boots of Kingly Upheaval and AHing them at something like 4000G (five Primordial, 12 Eternal Earth and 13 Titansteel) or 5000 and keep repeating that buying and selling ICC patterns until I get all of those ICC patterns for Blacksmithing. I mean I usually make a good amount of money off selling my Enchantment Scrolls. I was told here Blacksmithing is good for money too.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2010)

Blizzard is fucking retarded.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 6, 2010)

it's completely understandable, way too much whining and crappy posts on official forums a way to cut it


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2010)

Eh, it goes against a fair few privacy laws, I'd imagine. It'll also give way too many options for stalkers and harassers. I especially fear for girls and people with unique names, myself one of them. With 11million people playing the game, it's all too possible that some of them are deranged, unstable people that will hurt others about retarded shit, like that Counter Strike knifing incident.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 6, 2010)

Having the last name of "Smith", not to worried here.

But i am still waiting for them to fix the Real ID stuff.  I still cannot use it, or accept other people's invites, as I do not have a pending tab.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2010)

And apparently certain addons announce your RealID name to EVERYONE.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> And apparently certain addons announce your RealID name to EVERYONE.



Haha, pretty funny. The North American forums with this announcement is already at over 12,000 posts, 611 pages of mostly negative feedback, and a few trolls.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 6, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Blizzard is fucking retarded.


Wow, who could of possibly thing that would be a good idea. I had to look around to make sure it wasn't April 1st all of a sudden again. I use to be really into posting on my realm forums. Back when everything felt more connected because people did pvp and instances with and against the same people all the time. Now I barely know anyone outside of my guild.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 7, 2010)

blizzard is fucking retarded, i hope like a million people leave wow because of this. and i think that its totally possible


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't post here ever about WoW, but I've been thinking about it. Last night I was healing Ruby Sanctum in a PUG when I got DC'd from the game. When I tried to log back in Blizz was asking me for an authentication code. Seeing as how I never purchased one, I'm pretty sure someone else somehow got a hold of my information and is now holding onto my account. Unfortunately, it's going to take Blizzard an eternity to get back to me as usual.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 7, 2010)

Gentleman said:


> I don't post here ever about WoW, but I've been thinking about it. Last night I was healing Ruby Sanctum in a PUG when I got DC'd from the game. When I tried to log back in Blizz was asking me for an authentication code. Seeing as how I never purchased one, I'm pretty sure someone else somehow got a hold of my information and is now holding onto my account. Unfortunately, it's going to take Blizzard an eternity to get back to me as usual.



Yeah, you were hacked. That's what they do when they hack you.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 7, 2010)

The real-ID fiasco is causing quite the uproar. I wonder how Blizzard will react to that.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Blizzard is fucking retarded.



Time to make an alias.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 7, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Time to make an alias.



not that easy, since you can't change your info.
even if you could, in the case of hacking or some shit and they asked for your id to give you data back, you would be screwed...


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 7, 2010)

MuNaZ said:


> not that easy, since you can't change your info.
> even if you could, in the case of hacking or some shit and they asked for your id to give you data back, you would be screwed...



I got an authenticator now and I practice safe internet surfing.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 7, 2010)

This RealID thing is retarded as hell. I don't post on any Blizzard forums but its still a pretty stupid decision.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 7, 2010)

1000+ pages of a thread all complaining about this new feature with a lack of bliz response in 800 pages.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 7, 2010)

The best part is the blizzard poster who said they have data saying players welcome these changes


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 7, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> I got an authenticator now and I practice safe internet surfing.



didn't say otherwise, was just answering to the alias aspect... you can't change the name you gave when you crated your account, if you create a new account with an alias name and want to transfer characters they need to have the same name. so pretty yeah...


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 7, 2010)

Zaru said:


> The real-ID fiasco is causing quite the uproar. I wonder how Blizzard will react to that.



So far the only blizz comments on the situation have been "If you don't like it, don't use the feature".

I would hardly qualify using tech support as an optional feature when talking about a retail product...

Anyway, even IF this ever goes live, it won't remain for long. It would only be a matter of weeks before one of the blues is M.I.A after politely "insulting" a player like they usually do. 

I also hear its illegal in some countries.

If being a female gamer was a pain before, I wouldn't like being one after this. Not only that, knowing I'd be putting people I live with at risk is not a pleasant idea either.

Leading to my next point; personnal silly vendettas. Some guy living in the same state as you didn't like what you posted, finds your adress, rapes your wife/daughter or pwns your car or burns your house or fucks you up at your workplace (the list can go on) over a wow forum post.

Most of the real-ID defense resides on one silly argument, the fact that if a stalker wants to find you, they can do so without real-ID. Going by that logic, if my kid wants to do drugs, he'll do them anyway, so let's just leave abunch lying around in the house and see what happens. 

I (and I'm pretty sure everyone else) signed up for an MMO, not a social network...

I'll re-use the bad pun that was made on wow.com, its a Real bad IDea


----------



## Xion (Jul 7, 2010)

Seriously considering canceling my account over this.

Trust me, because of Kotick this game will be World of Facebook in a year with in-game advertising, real names associated with avatars, and purchaseable gold/gear.


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Having the last name of "Smith", not to worried here.
> 
> But i am still waiting for them to fix the Real ID stuff.  I still cannot use it, or accept other people's invites, as I do not have a pending tab.



My last name is Smith too.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 7, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Yeah, you were hacked. That's what they do when they hack you.



I'm trying to do all the right steps to fix this; however, I still can't figure out how they got my information. I've been doing scans on my computer, but it hasn't turned up anything. Unfortunately Blizzard still hasn't responded to my complaint, and likely won't for another week. Meanwhile this hacker is free to do whatever on my account.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 8, 2010)

This just in, Blues decided they won't be showing their Real ID per fear of their personal infos being used against them 

Ohhhh irony 


[Edit: Apparently, some of the blizz staff are saying they will be using realID while some other staff members are saying they won't. I get the feeling there's somewhat of a civil war in blizzard's midst about this whole thing, should make for some lulzy moments]


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 8, 2010)

i use curse client and have not been hacked, don't fucking click on fucking ads that are obvious key loggers... and stop complaining without any proof for fuck sake...


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 8, 2010)

Curse Client is safe most of the time, unless it got corrupted by something else on your pc.

Also, a LOT of people got screwed by the Facebook ads, I suggest not clicking on everything you see when you're on Facebook. Better yet, I suggest dropping facebook all together


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 8, 2010)

I ask you this, when you got hacked, was your Adobe Flash and Adobe Reader/Acrobat all up-to-date? If not, that is most likely the culprit.


----------



## Junas (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, so my account recently got hacked and my main character was used for mining. My original profession was tailoring and I was pissed to hell when I found out I couldn't log on to my account due to an unauthorized authenticator. I got my account back and changed everything from email and whatnot. I had been trying to get a mobile authenticator attached but can't due to an "invalid serial id". Anyone experience this problem? What can I do?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 9, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> What version of Flash Player and Adobe Reader do you have? Recently there was a huge security hole in Flash Player and Adobe Reader. If they're not up-to-date, and you run Flash on ANY website, it could've potentially gotten you hacked.



If they don't update on their own then I probably fell behind on updating them, which is a possibility for how I got hacked. Anyways I just did the update. I got rid of a lot of my add-ons and other sketchy files on my computer. Hopefully whenever Blizz gets in contact with me I can get my account back.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you serious about the flash player? WTF should i do then? Because I need a flash player to use some web browser based chatrooms as well as Newgrounds. 

Junas: Contact blizzard ASAP. I'm still waiting on those fuckers to send me my Authenticator. I had the $6.50 taken out but I have not recieved it yet. I'mma call them tomorrow or monday.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 9, 2010)

I broke my laptop power cable so hadn't been able to say this till now

"Fuck off Blizzard with your fucking RealID bullshit"

there, I feel better.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 9, 2010)

The information on talent tree revamping sounds like it could be interesting. Although I have to admit I like the easiness of putting points into passives.  But I do like how your first point into a tree will you get a massive bonus related to that tree. 


-Dargor- said:


> This just in, Blues decided they won't be showing their Real ID per fear of their personal infos being used against them


Upon reason this I bursted out laughing. How can they support something they themselves wouldn't even use for reasons regular users fear. D: I do think it is a bit funny that since my account is under my bf's name my realID will be just some guy's name anyway.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2010)

The changes mean that lower levels will be WAAAAAAAY more interesting.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 9, 2010)

Good new everyone. Bliz saw the light and listened to the angry masses at their front door.

Your real name will be optional now.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 9, 2010)

Hurrah    =)


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 9, 2010)

Woot, at least they finally understood the feedback was 99% negative.



Looks like the blizzard CEO gave the middle finger to Kotick (Activision CEO) afterall 


*Spoiler*: __ 




It was merely just a setback




[edit: Holy sh*t, I was a bit curious about he whole Activision troubles and figured I'd dig it up a bit. Those guys are friggin insane, they're a total cliche of the evil corporation you see in animes.

 totally made me wonder what's really going on between Blizzard and Activision, its just crazy.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 10, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Are you serious about the flash player? WTF should i do then? Because I need a flash player to use some web browser based chatrooms as well as Newgrounds.
> 
> Junas: Contact blizzard ASAP. I'm still waiting on those fuckers to send me my Authenticator. I had the $6.50 taken out but I have not recieved it yet. I'mma call them tomorrow or monday.



Make sure your flash player and adobe reader are up-to-date, and always make sure you check regularly for updates to them. Should help a bit. I am very serious about the Flash, it's a definite possibility that Flash got your account hacked, though not definite that was the source of the compromise, they had a huge security issue a few weeks back.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 10, 2010)

What is and where do I get the most U2D version?

Also Blacksmithing rocks. TOo bad the money stuff costs so much. I gotta save my Primordial Saronite so I can make tank/DPS boots/Chest for big money.


----------



## martryn (Jul 11, 2010)

*What is the most powerful WoW character*

I'm starting a 10 day trial because some friends are.  I want to play the most powerful class.  What is the most powerful class? 

And fuck you in advance.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 11, 2010)

paladin 1-55 i'd say. been a couple months though shit could have changed.


----------



## Vicious (Jul 11, 2010)

I would go with a Paladin. They can dps, tank, and heal.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 12, 2010)

Do you plan on goin straight to pvp?


----------



## martryn (Jul 12, 2010)

No, but I might have to PvP a little because my friends are into that sorta shit.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2010)

Solo leveling and questing wise, a hunter.

just generally OP in end game, Paladin

Edit: except Ret dps is shitty atm until you reach a certain benchmark gear-wise.


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2010)

yeah paladin are fucking OP.

i have one, i hate him. i only use him for alchemy xD


----------



## Ryu (Jul 12, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Good new everyone. Bliz saw the light and listened to the angry masses at their front door.
> 
> Your real name will be optional now.



I call best publicity stunt ever.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 12, 2010)

yeah my lvl 72 pally back in the day raped ass with boa gear, i literally killed people the same lvl with no problem unless it was a dk or pally with boa gear


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 12, 2010)

This should be merged with the WoW topic. I'll report.

Death Knights are IMO the most Over Powered class in the entire game. But they're only availble after 55. Between 1 and 55 Rogue since they stun and that's all they gotta do.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 12, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> This should be merged with the WoW topic. I'll report.
> 
> Death Knights are IMO the most Over Powered class in the entire game. But they're only availble after 55. Between 1 and 55 Rogue since they stun and that's all they gotta do.



DK's havn't really been OP since they got that uber nerf around Ulduar.

AS for the best class, it really matter what for.  Leveling, PVP, end-game.

Paladin's are a good catch all, as they are generally above average at all of those things.

Though with only 10 days and no knowledge of the game, Leveling is going to be kinda slow.  So I would say to go with what you think you will enjoy.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 12, 2010)

No way they're still way over powered, otherwise the death knights you play with/against are bad.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 12, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> No way they're still way over powered, otherwise the death knights you play with/against are bad.



AS far as what?  I don't PVP often anymore, so my opinion there isn't worth much.  But that are definatly not OP in raid content.


----------



## Ryu (Jul 12, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> AS far as what?  I don't PVP often anymore, so my opinion there isn't worth much.  But that are definatly not OP in raid content.



They are very good in raids but they don't horribly outshine other dps (unless they got oranges  but they are the only class that can solo Sarth for example, and a tank dk is prolly the strongest solo class out there.
I don't pvp a horrible lot, but as a healer they pose no threat. I fear one rogue more than 2 dks for example, so OP-ness can be seen from every angle


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 12, 2010)

Ryu said:


> tank dk is prolly the strongest solo class out there.


A very well geared blood Dk can solo all the way to heroic Forge of Souls, some guy I don't remember the name of even solo'd Alar25. So yea, blood Dks are soloing machines if you know how to handle the content. Kara, Zul'aman (except the copycat priest guy, he's almost impossible), Magtheridon are all relatively easilly solo'd.

As for whoever was asking for the easiest OP class, I've been leveling my shammy trough BGs lately (Enhancement) and every 3minutes you're basically a god. It takes at least 2-3 people 7-8 lvl higher than me to kill me if I have my wolves + fire elemental out (and I usually have time to finish off at least 1-2 of them before the last one gets me).

Wolves are on a 3mins cooldown with a 45secs duration + you get Ghostwolf form to run flags at +40% speed in WSGs + Bloodlust for the bosses in AV. Questing is a joke, I've managed to solo stuff I couldn't have with my pally/DKs simply because the wolves are crazy OP. You get instant FULL STRENGHT heals with Maelstrom Weapons, not the crappy % or FoLs you get with ret pallies/DKs. 

But, the first 60 lvls are a pain, mainly because you don't have the wolves (and heirloom gear isn't optional for this spec imo)

If you want easy mode from start to end (and are starting from scratch), go with a *retribution paladin*. Deathknights are fun but you can't make one if you're just starting out. Paladins will perform well even if you don't update your gear very often and they have a very easy learning curve.

*Hunter* is easy mode as well, but its more like lazy mode, if you don't like pushing the same button over and over and over you won't be able to stand it for 80 lvls.

Last but not least, *Druids*. Druids can do everything. for the first 30 lvls you can heal/tank/dps effectively without even speccing for it. Then whatever spec you choose to stick with, you'll perform well. Cat/Bear form is the easiest quester, very few buttons to push (like hunter), can tank well with a few macros (Pallies/DKs) AND is one of the best dungeon healers in the game.

All 3 above perform well in PvP, with Paladin being the easiest, hunter 2nd and druid 3rd, but none of them is rocket science like mages and rogues.

Avoid Rogues, Warlocks and Mages if you're new, unless you really want to play one.



Sedaiv said:


> No way they're still way over powered, otherwise the death knights you play with/against are bad.


Death Knight alone = average difficulty. 
Death knight with pocket Healer = screwed.

Then again, there are really good DKs, but thats just every classes, there are also really good rogues/pallies/druids/ FKINGFROSTMAGES who will fuck you up just as much as the good DK would.

IMO the most OP class, the top of the top when played by a pro, is the frost mage, simply because it can kite forever, has frost defense/cone of cold/ice block as defensive cooldowns. unless they run into another very good caster they will mow you down.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 13, 2010)

Just ducking by to talk about the shiny cataclysm interface changes. I pretty much like all of them, especially the look of the spellbook and the trainer's panels. Thank goodness for multitracking finally!

There are a couple of classes that I consistantly have a hard time killing in pvp as a dps warrior. One of them includes dks because they simply get more health back than I could take down before they manage to dps me down.  When it comes to pve I don't really recall much remarkable about them in dps.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 13, 2010)

Just got my Priest to level 80 last night.  

This makes 3.


----------



## Ryu (Jul 13, 2010)

Go disc and godmode!


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 14, 2010)

Dargor: Get to that later. 

I <3 The Blizzard chat like Katie <3 the cock. I love being able to talk to my friends when they're on different realms. I also love how I got my buddy Akiragale over to my side (of the force) and we can now do what we want and don't have to worry about ninjas. I now have my duo buddy for ZG and Kara Mount runs, we can also run Stratholme for that mount. Just need to find us a reliable Druid. I'm leveling one right now. Man is it fun leveling up a friend when in random dungeons we can just shit talk one another non-stop. Hell some of those dungeons as a undergeared rogue in T4/5 gear he could TANK better than than teh real tanks could. I know I can tank better than some of the tings I've seen.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh fuckballs, I've been hacked. My account has been suspended and I've filled out the form to Blizzard concerning my account closure, I've received the email saying that they've received the web form, so do I just wait now?


----------



## Mori` (Jul 14, 2010)

^ lucky! WTB beta invite =p

Speaking of beta, thoughts on the new 31 point tree previews? Some are interesting, but a lot seem disappointing too ><


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2010)

Beats the old system, IMO. The trees seem far less bloated now.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> No way they're still way over powered, otherwise the death knights you play with/against are bad.



el oh el. 

DKs are barely decent in pvp today and middle of the road dps in pve.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 15, 2010)

I finally got my account back, I've just ordered an authenticator as well.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 15, 2010)

Moridin said:


> ^ lucky! WTB beta invite =p
> 
> Speaking of beta, thoughts on the new 31 point tree previews? Some are interesting, but a lot seem disappointing too ><



I just set up my Warlock Destro tree, and it's shit atm.

Out of my 31 points there, probobly 8-10 of them were put into shit filler talents just so I could get further down.  I only had to do this for one talent point before.

But apparently many of the trees are still in early preliminary stages, including all the warlock trees.


----------



## Coteaz (Jul 16, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> I finally got my account back, I've just ordered an authenticator as well.


Authenticators are the only way to be truly safe. My account was keylogged back in May right before my authenticator arrived (fortunately they only made gibberish level 1's to spam trade), but after installing it I had no problems whatsoever. 

Also, DKs are trash* in PvE dps compared to a geared fury warrior. 

*Exaggeration, but still


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 16, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> I finally got my account back, I've just ordered an authenticator as well.



I'm still waiting for Blizzard to get back to me. I intend to order an authenticator though.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 16, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> Authenticators are the only way to be truly safe. My account was keylogged back in May right before my authenticator arrived (fortunately they only made gibberish level 1's to spam trade), but after installing it I had no problems whatsoever.
> 
> Also, DKs are trash* in PvE dps compared to a geared fury warrior.
> 
> *Exaggeration, but still



Same here, they just made loads of level one characters, its not like I had much of worth anyway seeing as my highest character I have is level 70.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 17, 2010)

BETA is so broke.

One of my talents is asposed to return mana and health back whenever I cast certain spells.  At the moment, instead of returnign a few hundred or wahtever it is asposed to be, I get half a million back each time.

And the bug reporting system is bugged, so I can't report it


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 17, 2010)

> Q: Can you give us a sneak peek at one or two of the new Retribution abilities or talents?
> A. Templar’s Verdict: An instant weapon attack that causes a percentage of weapon damage. Consumes all applications of Holy Power to increase damage dealt:
> 
> * 1 Holy Power: 55% Weapon Damage
> ...






> Q: What is the goal when re-designing the paladin class? How do you plan to change rotations, talents, etc?
> A. All of the paladin specializations will make use of a new resource called Holy Power. Holy Power accumulates from using Crusader Strike, Holy Shock, and some other talents. Holy Power can be consumed to augment a variety of abilities, including:
> 
> * An instant mana-free heal: Word of Glory
> ...



 **


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm very skeptical about this new holy power ressource crap.

Not liking it at all.

Seriously, they spent 3 years fucking paladins up trying to figure out how to keep them from running OOM without making them OP and now that they've managed it... they add a rage bar... 

I'm not liking this one bit


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 18, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> I'm very skeptical about this new holy power ressource crap.
> 
> Not liking it at all.
> 
> ...



Holy Power is 1-3, so Paladins will still use mana. In addition each spec can build up to 1-3 holy power to use for additional abilities. 

Holy Power is more like Rogue combo points, but on the Paladin instead of the mob.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 18, 2010)

Kinda like saying soul shards ruin the mana mechanic of warlocks in cata. I think it's cool that they're changing up the resources of so many classes. Yeah its kinda funny that blizzard cant go one beta without rebuilding the paladin class, but really paladins needed a more interesting rotation badly. that goes for prot too.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 18, 2010)

levels 1-60 are pretty lame, they're really old content now, which is why the designers are going back and redoing all that stuff as part of the next expansion. 

I dunno if many people are 'addicted' though.

edit: leveling is also a pretty different experience from, say, raiding or pvping.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2010)

as far as i'm concerned leveling is just a nuisance in the way of my raiding and pvping


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know, even being a sixty twink can be fun. I'm thinking about making my Death Knight a Black Temple/Hyjal twink while my druid a AQ40/BWL Twink. Wouldn't be too difficult for them. All I know is I'm blowing my honor on PVP mounts and as I'm gearing up my buddys Rogue (his main) on my server, all my excess badges are going to get me Furious Gladiator Resto PVP gear for 2's and 3's maybe 5's.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol      Shaman.

Or as you would spell it, 'Shamen'


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 19, 2010)

My bf and I considered rolling around as twinks for one of the later brackets. But we gave up on that when we realized that even two competent geared players can't make a team full of super low levels or crappy players win. Sure, we can roll around and squash things, but at the end of the day with no support we are still screwed.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 19, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> levels 1-60 are pretty lame, they're really old content now, which is why the designers are going back and redoing all that stuff as part of the next expansion.
> 
> I dunno if many people are 'addicted' though.
> 
> edit: leveling is also a pretty different experience from, say, raiding or pvping.



I agree, 1-60 isn't that fun although its not so tedious being a prot warrior as its really easy to find a group in the random instance system.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 19, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> I agree, 1-60 isn't that fun although its not so tedious being a prot warrior as its really easy to find a group in the random instance system.



Tank / Healer = instant / near instant que's for instances 

And i thought this was cute


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lol      Shaman.
> 
> Or as you would spell it, 'Shamen'



Only when plurel.



Xyloxi said:


> I agree, 1-60 isn't that fun although its not so tedious being a prot warrior as its really easy to find a group in the random instance system.



Oh I'm not saying it isn't. Getting past the first 20 levels and it becomes a little more fun as you get into the character. I mean I leveled a warrior to twenty but they don't do anything, I'll do it when Worgens ar availble and make "Komamura" on Turalyon. Who'll be a 70 DPS Twink with the Legendary Swords from BT and I'l lmake him BT/SWP Twink. Rethink my DK as a alt. If Cata doesn't come out to what it's supposed to be, I"m selling my account.



Wolfarus said:


> Tank / Healer = instant / near instant que's for instances
> 
> And i thought this was cute



Of course. My druid cues in as Fearl Tank/DPS & Healer (got a heal set, got cash for duel spec @ 40) and I'm usually tank. Sometimes heals but I heal just fine as Fearl Healz. 90% of the time when I cue as my Shaman, I go in as Resto.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Only when plurel.



So Shaman for plural?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Only when plurel.



that really says it all haha


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 20, 2010)

Shamen is not the proper word for it. 

You do realize the word's origin isn't actually english? So using the term men for the man part of it isn't actually correct.

The plural for Shaman is either Shaman or Shamans, either is correct. 

You don't see any Shawomen running around, do you? What's next? The plural of Human is Humen?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 20, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> that really says it all haha



Finally someone who gets it. Looks like someone remembers my epic rib.



Scott Pilgrim said:


> Shamen is not the proper word for it.
> 
> You do realize the word's origin isn't actually english? So using the term men for the man part of it isn't actually correct.
> 
> ...


----------



## Starrk (Jul 20, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> **



I HAVE THE (holy) POWER!!!!!!



Scott Pilgrim said:


> Holy Power is more like Rogue combo points, but on the Paladin instead of the mob.



Do you have any idea how many threads there are in the Rogue section suggesting that the Combo Points should stack on the Rogue and not the mob?



Hangatýr said:


> Lol      Shaman.
> 
> Or as you would spell it, 'Shamen'



 I will shoot you.




Anywho, got my Priest to 80 last week, which makes 3. I managed to heal Patchwerk for the weekly right before a new one came out. I've healed through H FoS & H PoS, but I'm not sure if I'm ready for H HoR. Really want Shriveled Heart.
My Rogue & Mage are noe over 5500 GS, so I'm happy.

/edit: Her name's Buffyria.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 21, 2010)

Stark said:


> I HAVE THE (holy) POWER!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, with combo points, you're building up a combo on the mob leading up to a big finisher, Holy Power is the Paladin himself building up power, like... at 5 pts you finally have an opening to eviscerate your opponent in a glorious finish, but for the sake of gameplay, it'd be good.


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh god*DAMN* the new Worgen model looks FIERCE.
They changed from huggable puppies into feral murder machines.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 21, 2010)

My shaman has roughly 5500 enhance GS while her Resto is JUST under 5400. I know I'm geared enough to challenge the Lich King.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> My shaman has roughly 5500 enhance GS while her Resto is JUST under 5400. I know I'm geared enough to challenge the Lich King.



My Rogue has beaten Festergut & Rotface. Nothing past that.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 21, 2010)

Link your rogue? I'd guess we've got comparable gear on ours and I've pugged up to Sindra on mine.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2010)

I wanna see a comparisson shot between the old and new Worgen.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2010)

To be honest, it might have been that the guild I was in was a social one. I recently left it last week and joined a more serious one, so it might be a matter of time before I get bumped up to ICC priority, as they have a big use for a Rogue (there's only one in the guild other than me capable of end-game content, apparently) and my Mage is supposedly better geared then most of the other casters.


----------



## valerian (Jul 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]0C3JZ6HQrbY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2010)

The fangs look a little iffy, but it'd definitely an improvement.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 21, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> [YOUTUBE]0C3JZ6HQrbY[/YOUTUBE]



I really hate listening to this guy. Hes almost as annoying as the lead editor on tankspot.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2010)

^Omg, there's a guy on my server (Undead Warrior named Sinbone) that's I've raided ICC with. We were about to fight Festergut and a few of the ppl didn't know the fight, so the RL asked him (I'm sure he must have known him irl) to explain it. And I shit you not, it sounded like the Tankspot guy. Even a few ppl pointed this out too.

It was like my ears were given warm milk and tucked in.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 22, 2010)

It was inevitable, guild progress starts to plateau, and so attendance ratings plummet.  I hate that crap.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 23, 2010)

So I couldn't pay any attention at all to that Worgen preview because of that mastiff in the background. I am in love. I am going to roll a Worgen hunter just to have a mastiff pet. Look at those jowls moving around when it shakes its head. It is love at first sight I tell you. Wow needs more dogs, I'm glad they had that pug pet.

Oh, and yeah, the new Worgen model looks much more feral. But...but...mastiff, dawwwWww.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like I'm going to put two 60 day pre paid WoW time cards on Ebay tonight. Will give NFGD priority if someone wants one (or both) and responds soonish. $25 each instead of the $30 they go for at retail.

edit: welp. Put them on ebay for $26 each.




Still cheaper than retail I guess :3


----------



## Mort (Jul 23, 2010)

I haven't played WoW in well over a year. But after looking at the new talents and point system, all I have to say is "Ruined Forever".


----------



## Draffut (Jul 23, 2010)

Heroic Halion is a beast.  we are 9/12 in H ICC, and this fucker is just laying waste to us.  I want that caster trinket so bad.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 23, 2010)

Mort said:


> I haven't played WoW in well over a year. But after looking at the new talents and point system, all I have to say is "Ruined Forever".



Oh, wow. The new talent system sucked. 

I were supposed to be given more choice, But right now I can pretty much choose "Do more damage or get this talent that's fun". (Obvious choice) When I'm done picking the damage talents, I have no talent points left. So much for me being able to pick "Fun" talents. 

Blizzard really fucked that up


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2010)

I prefer a stream-lined talent tree over a bloated one.

What 'fun' talents are you talking about? There are useful and useless talents, nothing 'fun'.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 23, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> So I couldn't pay any attention at all to that Worgen preview because of that mastiff in the background. I am in love. I am going to roll a Worgen hunter just to have a mastiff pet. Look at those jowls moving around when it shakes its head. It is love at first sight I tell you. Wow needs more dogs, I'm glad they had that pug pet.
> 
> Oh, and yeah, the new Worgen model looks much more feral. But...but...mastiff, dawwwWww.



I'm waiting for the awesome new Fox pet personally, its just so damn cute 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwWvZprrFGk[/YOUTUBE]

As for the Worgen models, I really hope they change the females as well to make them look... well...you know... female-ish 



Hangatýr said:


> I prefer a stream-lined talent tree over a bloated one.
> 
> What 'fun' talents are you talking about? There are useful and useless talents, nothing 'fun'.


I hate that we're gonna be forced into 2 trees now instead of being able to go pick up that one talent into the 3rd tree.

They promised more freedom with talent specs and instead we get this. Hello over-simplified cookie cutter specs...


----------



## Morati (Jul 23, 2010)

Thinking about unfreezing my account again after putting it away out of boredom since six months. Looking at all the Cata stuff makes me itchy to try all the new gimmicks out and have a go with the new races levelling up one of the few remaining classes I never put effort in (have 6 lvl 80 alliance characters). Maybe level a character to 85 and then dropping the game again. End game is too time consuming anyways


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> I hate that we're gonna be forced into 2 trees now instead of being able to go pick up that one talent into the 3rd tree.
> 
> They promised more freedom with talent specs and instead we get this. Hello over-simplified cookie cutter specs...



You were always pretty much expected to use the most effective spec. There are some major benefits to this system, namely the vastly improved early game experience, more variation between specs.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 24, 2010)

The word you people are looking for is "Update the female Worgen models to be more FEMININE". 

Well Enhancement Gearscore hear 5600 now (yay) but still got my Resto GS near 5400. I've been gearing up my buddies Rogue. It's a blast really it is. He's now ready for H EOE, R Uld & Ony. Still gotta get him through Ebon & Hodir.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 24, 2010)

My Rogue has Exalted with all the WotLK factions except Ashen Verdict.

My Mage needs Ashen Verdict as well, but I'm working on Sons of Hodir first so I can get the shoulder enchant. I have a ton of Triumph emblems on her, though. Might just buy my rep up instead of the mundane daily quests. (really hate the "kill a drake in mid-air" one". Her Kalu'ak rep is at Revered, but she doesn't have fishing, so I'd only be getting that up for the Penguin pet. My Rogue has more Achievement points, maxxed out First Aid, Cooking, and Fishing, and is just plain ass-whooping.

My Mage is hotter though, lol.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 24, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You were always pretty much expected to use the most effective spec. There are some major benefits to this system, namely the vastly improved early game experience, more variation between specs.



Man, I haven't played WoW in ages, but after this comment I looked at talent calcs. 

Just one more thing that's turned godawful from vanilla.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2010)

Even though you get class/specialization defining spells/skills at lvl 10, thus rendering the romp that was 1-60 moot? Making sure that players are more used to the rotation used at endgame, thus breeding better players? Ye, sure is godawful.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 24, 2010)

I was in Vanilla raid groups running Naxx. I never had trouble with my raid's strategies, and neither did any of the other members in our raid group (which included every class). It might make the level grind easier, but everyone gets to 60 eventually. 

All I see is decreased customization.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2010)

There never was. If you raided, you should know about min/maxing. What they're doing now is removing the need for the split between PVE and PVP, so that you no longer need to have different specs for them. They're also making it so that each spec has a distinct feel to them, far more than now. Besides, nostalgia means shit.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 24, 2010)

The only people I see in this thread bashing the changes are the ones that haven't played in a while.

Interesting...


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 24, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> There never was. If you raided, you should know about min/maxing. What they're doing now is removing the need for the split between PVE and PVP, so that you no longer need to have different specs for them. They're also making it so that each spec has a distinct feel to them, far more than now. Besides, nostalgia means shit.



If you think there was only a few specs that worked for each class, you're wrong. I don't remember any two of our raid members having the exact same spec, and most times they were pretty damn varied.

One memorable example was the rogue group. They managed to stay in the top 5 dps every raid, but there was a mix of assassination, sub, and combat, and that was before the dps buffs would come to those trees. Some of them switched builds every week, but still managed pretty consistent damage output. 

Perhaps its just me, but I can't see how roughly half the talent points gives more variety to gameplay. Especially when you can't even get middle of one other tree.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 24, 2010)

Pintsize said:


> All I see is decreased customization.



Where? Most of the talents taken out were ones that were absolute must haves, thus not really any choice at all. 

Of course, the vanilla trees were just completely awful and full of awful talents all over the place I guess that's choice. They were so weak most paladins just healed as ret because it didnt even matter if you were holy or not.

I don't know how anyone playing the game today and who played back in vanilla could possibly say vanilla was better in ANY way at all. With the sole exception of dungeon layout (5 mans like BRD and mara had really cool layouts that you don't see for 5 mans anymore)


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 24, 2010)

Anyway, found these 2 vids of new zones in cataclysm particularly impressive, of Uldum and Vashj'ir. HD+full screen looks as good as playing the game.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 25, 2010)

PVP viable for all specs is epic level bull shit. The only classes that should do that are Death Knights, Shamen, Druids, Magi and Warlocks. Arms Warriors, Retribution/Holy Paladins, Survival Hunters, Subelty Rogues, Discipline Priests, should be the only PVP specs for those classes. I hate the idea that Protection Warriors can PVP and have so many OH SHIT buttons for raids they can use in PVP. I don't want to beat on a Portection Warrior with DMF: Greatness (+1000 to the highest stat), Last Stand and the other +health self buffs they got when in a jam on a boss. I saw the new talent trees and I'm really thinking about selling my Shaman & Death Knight on my account.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 25, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> PVP viable for all specs is epic level bull shit. The only classes that should do that are Death Knights, Shamen, Druids, Magi and Warlocks. Arms Warriors, Retribution/Holy Paladins, Survival Hunters, Subelty Rogues, Discipline Priests, should be the only PVP specs for those classes. I hate the idea that Protection Warriors can PVP and have so many OH SHIT buttons for raids they can use in PVP. I don't want to beat on a Portection Warrior with DMF: Greatness (+1000 to the highest stat), Last Stand and the other +health self buffs they got when in a jam on a boss. I saw the new talent trees and I'm really thinking about selling my Shaman & Death Knight on my account.



..... the Greatness cards only affect Str, Agi, Int or Spirit, fyi. Where'd you get health gain from it? Also, it's not +1000 to the stat. 

Another thing, you're perfectly fine with Druids and Death Knights being tank spec'd for PvP, but not Warriors or Paladins, right.

All your complaints prove you're one of those terrible players that just complain when you get out-played. Every single time I read one your complain posts.

What's wrong with Holy and Shadow Priests? What's wrong with Fury Warriors?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 25, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> ..... the Greatness cards only affect Str, Agi, Int or Spirit, fyi. Where'd you get health gain from it? Also, it's not +1000 to the stat.
> 
> Another thing, you're perfectly fine with Druids and Death Knights being tank spec'd for PvP, but not Warriors or Paladins, right.
> 
> ...



Are you sure Stamina isn't covered? I haven't seen teh deck yet, and honestly I rather not pay 1800G for it. Fearl Kitty is AOK, Bear no becuase I don't want to be beating on him for the entire duration of Spirit Wolves or have to blow three/four cooldowns. Death Knights are shit, even without Spirit Wolves I manage to destroy them rather easily if we're equally geared, which is either becuase Death KNights aren't that good or I play against bad knights. 

Oh so you like having to blow all cool downs and beat on teh same character for five solid minutes and they're STILL up yet you're out of OH SHIT buttons and have almost no health left? Yeah, Tanks in PVP was a dumb ass move, kinda like making so much awesome gear easiliy accessable. Another idea is giving all tank classes Survival of the Fittest and eliminating Defense ompletely. <3 Baddies tanking. Even when I tank on my Death Knight, I may not have the pimpest gear but I still hold aggro on everything and everything, even if the instance is orange to me. So apperently I'm not as bad as you think I am.

Fury is leveling spec, kinda like Retribution, Enhancement, Combat/Assination, Fearl, Beast Master, Demonology, Frost. Discipline should be PVP Healz not overly broken heals. Shadow as a Leveling is okay, same with Holy both should be viable for leveling, unlike Resto which is a terrible leveling spec. Trust me, I've leveld as Resto Shaman VS Holy Priest. That Holy Priest INFINATLEY > Leveling as Healz.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2010)

I just can't help but point and laugh at Sedaiv.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 25, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Are you sure Stamina isn't covered? I haven't seen teh deck yet, and honestly I rather not pay 1800G for it. Fearl Kitty is AOK, Bear no becuase I don't want to be beating on him for the entire duration of Spirit Wolves or have to blow three/four cooldowns. Death Knights are shit, even without Spirit Wolves I manage to destroy them rather easily if we're equally geared, which is either becuase Death KNights aren't that good or I play against bad knights.
> 
> Oh so you like having to blow all cool downs and beat on teh same character for five solid minutes and they're STILL up yet you're out of OH SHIT buttons and have almost no health left? Yeah, Tanks in PVP was a dumb ass move, kinda like making so much awesome gear easiliy accessable. Another idea is giving all tank classes Survival of the Fittest and eliminating Defense ompletely. <3 Baddies tanking. Even when I tank on my Death Knight, I may not have the pimpest gear but I still hold aggro on everything and everything, even if the instance is orange to me. So apperently I'm not as bad as you think I am.
> 
> Fury is leveling spec, kinda like Retribution, Enhancement, Combat/Assination, Fearl, Beast Master, Demonology, Frost. Discipline should be PVP Healz not overly broken heals. Shadow as a Leveling is okay, same with Holy both should be viable for leveling, unlike Resto which is a terrible leveling spec. Trust me, I've leveld as Resto Shaman VS Holy Priest. That Holy Priest INFINATLEY > Leveling as Healz.



What the hell are you blabbing about? I never meant you were terrible in the sense completely bad at the game, but terrible in the sense you're ignorant to the fact you're perfectly capable of being out-played, like anyone is perfectly capable of being out-played. Not every spec is balance against eachother, it's meant to be like that, as the game is *not* balanced around 1v1 PvP, specifically when in Cataclysm they're introducing Rated BGs as the alternative to Arenas.

Seriously, what the hell are you talking about? Every spec is meant to be able to be used for PvP or PvE, there's no reason certain specs should be gimped for either or. 

And before you cry about Enhancement Shaman being gimped, they perform fairly equal to a lot of specs, if played to their maximum potential.

In other news, my Hunter is currently very close to level 79, almost got my 6th 80.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 25, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I just can't help but point and laugh at Sedaiv.



*joins in*


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 25, 2010)

Moridin said:


> *joins in*



I really don't understand why he complains so much, I have 5 80s, almost 6 and let me tell you, the grass isn't always greener, in fact it usually isn't.

The only reason Fury Warriors, and Ret Paladins do as much DPS at they do with absolute BiS, is because of Shadowmourne. 

Seriously, Shadowmourne is a good 1500 DPS better than the 2nd BiS Heroic 25LK weapon.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 25, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> What the hell are you blabbing about? I never meant you were terrible in the sense completely bad at the game, but terrible in the sense you're ignorant to the fact you're perfectly capable of being out-played, like anyone is perfectly capable of being out-played. Not every spec is balance against eachother, it's meant to be like that, as the game is *not* balanced around 1v1 PvP, specifically when in Cataclysm they're introducing Rated BGs as the alternative to Arenas.
> 
> Seriously, what the hell are you talking about? Every spec is meant to be able to be used for PvP or PvE, there's no reason certain specs should be gimped for either or.
> 
> ...



If Rated BGs are the way I think they're going to be, they'll still equal epic level bull shit. 

Actually yes. They made it so that only certain specs were SPECIFICALLY for PVP where as others better for PVE. I mean look at some of the Heal Trees, you'll notice some talents that are like "WTF mate" if you put points in and use in raiding, but used in PVP are actually good. 

I don't think it's exactly fair for anyone who's max health is LUCKY to reach 30K in all epic gear should have to beat on a tank who has over 1500 resilience (I think that's something like 25% chance of not getting crit hitted, I think not sure Mine is like 1300 and that's liek 22 give ro take) has to beat on the same guy all day beacuse he has over twice their HP. 

When did I ever mention 1 on 1? I"m using that as an example. I'm more into Wintergrasp myself as the Alliance on Stormstrike sucks so bad, that my only honor & honor kills come from WG or FTA. 

Actually Elemental Shaman & Resto Shaman outshine Enhancement is fucking HILARIOUS. I admit, I chose the wrong spec to PVP in and as I'm gearing up my buddies Rogue, I'll be cashing my extra BOT in for either Heirloom weapons/trinkets or Resto PVP gear, as we all know the only real good PVP spec for Shamen is Resto. Ask around, goto the Shaman Forums, Ask in Trade, anywhere and everyone who knows anything about PVP knows that Enhance IS THE POOREST choice, where as the best choice is always Resto.

I handle Fury Warriors no problem, even with Shadowmourne. Yeah it's an awesome weapon but it doesn't exactly say "Smack to Kill". I just don't like how much more of a Health & Damage advantage Tanking Classes have VS everyone else. Plus stuns = broken.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 26, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> If Rated BGs are the way I think they're going to be, they'll still equal epic level bull shit.
> 
> Actually yes. They made it so that only certain specs were SPECIFICALLY for PVP where as others better for PVE. I mean look at some of the Heal Trees, you'll notice some talents that are like "WTF mate" if you put points in and use in raiding, but used in PVP are actually good.
> 
> ...



Um, what you described was certain builds being for PvP, not the entire tree itself. Blizzard's goal is to make every tree PvE and PvP viable.

But to complain about PvP in WoW is like complaining about PvE in Warhammer Online, aka WoW is a PvE first game, with a PvP side-show. That's how it's always been, PvE is def their focus.

They should just make abilities that need to, to work differently vs player targets than they do vs mobs, so you can tweak the balance in PvP without gimping classes in PvE and vice versa. 

Also, the bolded part, both sides could have said 'tanks' in PvP, but both sides will also have healers. These tanks have more health than you do, but you also have heals yourself. Both sides could have their lol tanks and both sides could have their restos. It's not about *you* fighting the tank, and getting owned, it's about *your team* vs *their team*

And like it or not, there will always be someone playing a prot spec in PvP.

To quote part of a recent blue post, "*We aren't designing PvP vs. PvE trees. Ultimately, we consider a talent specialization to be a stylistic choice.* However, given the challenges of nailing both PvP and PvE balance, as a consolation prize it's nice when at least there are no dead trees. If Frost and Arms weren't raiding juggernauts, at least they did have a place in the game in Lich King. But Cataclysm represents an opportunity to try again, so we hope to see Arms and Frost raiding, and Fury and Fire in PvP."


PS lol at wintergrasp, lol that's not properly balanced, go BG or Arena.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 26, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Ask in Trade, anywhere and everyone who knows anything about PVP knows that Enhance IS THE POOREST choice, where as the best choice is always Resto.



I like that you didn't mention Ele, when it's one of the most overpowered specs in arena right now, along with being insanely good in bg's.

You don't even need to be competent to play it yourself, find a half decent partner who can carry you through the CC aspect (like a frost mage) while you spam mindless damage into something ^^

---

On the point about prot specs in PvP:

#1 Resi is softcapped @ about 1.4k so anything after that is markedly less effective.

#2 If someone is playing with 1.4k resi they are in full PvP gear, and probably gemming resi as well. They will have sacrificed huge amounts of offensive stats to do so and won't be a real threat, more of a bother.

#3 The competitive comps that use something like a Prot Warrior tend to have him running below 800 resi, because whilst they are great at surviving damage, and peeling for their partners they also need to be capable of putting out some pressure or the whole thing is futile.

#4 Don't get me started on Protret Paladins though <_<



> If Rated BGs are the way I think they're going to be, they'll still equal epic level bull shit.



Given the way you think in general, I'd presume you are completely wrong >_>


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 26, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Um, what you described was certain builds being for PvP, not the entire tree itself. Blizzard's goal is to make every tree PvE and PvP viable.
> 
> But to complain about PvP in WoW is like complaining about PvE in Warhammer Online, aka WoW is a PvE first game, with a PvP side-show. That's how it's always been, PvE is def their focus.
> 
> ...



No that's epic bull shit. Not every tree should be PVP & PVE viable. Some trees should just be PVP while others just PVE. Arena has some control to being a good/bad team build, where as BGs are epic fucking fail.



Moridin said:


> I like that you didn't mention Ele, when it's one of the most overpowered specs in arena right now, along with being insanely good in bg's.
> 
> You don't even need to be competent to play it yourself, find a half decent partner who can carry you through the CC aspect (like a frost mage) while you spam mindless damage into something ^^
> 
> ...



Look back a post or two and you'll see I addresed Elemental as a decent/good PVP spec where as Resto is flat out the best for Shaman and Enhancement is definatly the poorest. 

I don't do much BGs for the soul reason that except for myself and maybe a dozen other people in Stormstrike have PVP gear while everyone else has just hit 80 and wants to get honor and we lose all battlegrounds two minutes flat. I'm trying to find a better Alliance Battlegroup. 

The reason it's called "teamwork" is that you work as I team. I don't like being carried. I never got carried through shit unless I was paying for a run through some instance that an 80 can solo with little to no trouble. 

I'm not sure what the Resil cap is. I was told it was 1400, 1200 (which I knew was BS, sounded kinda low) and 1500 so I went to the higher one for sake of arguement. 

I also gem/chant for Resil. I admit I need to update it to Relentless/Furious but between a Deadly Chest, Hateful Hate (yuck) and the rest Furious/Relentless.

The rated BGs, the way I'm thinking is if you participate in any BG like Arathi Basin or Wintergrasp, you get Arena Points so that more baddies can get good gear.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 27, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> No that's epic bull shit. Not every tree should be PVP & PVE viable. Some trees should just be PVP while others just PVE. Arena has some control to being a good/bad team build, where as BGs are epic fucking fail.



Except specs change the way you play your character, Blizzard realizes this and is going to try to make all trees viable for PvP and PvE. 

Especially for hybrid classes, there is absolutely no reason one spec should be gimped in PvP and another in PvE. Why should Warriors be gimped in PvP if they want to dual wield vs using one two-handed weapon? Why should they be gimped in PvE if they want to use one weapon as opposed to dual wielding? It's a playstyle choice, not a 'this is a pvp tree' choice, deal with it, that's their plan for Cataclysm.

Seriously dude, the more you talk, the more I laugh at you, like everyone else seems to be doing.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 27, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Except specs change the way you play your character, Blizzard realizes this and is going to try to make all trees viable for PvP and PvE.
> 
> Especially for hybrid classes, there is absolutely no reason one spec should be gimped in PvP and another in PvE. Why should Warriors be gimped in PvP if they want to dual wield vs using one two-handed weapon? Why should they be gimped in PvE if they want to use one weapon as opposed to dual wielding? It's a playstyle choice, not a 'this is a pvp tree' choice, deal with it, that's their plan for Cataclysm.
> 
> Seriously dude, the more you talk, the more I laugh at you, like everyone else seems to be doing.



I'm not going to argue with you. Every post I have ever made in your general direction has been like shaving nuts with broken glass while on a wart outbreak. It's going to be messy and it's going to accomplish anything.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 27, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I'm not going to argue with you. Every post I have ever made in your general direction has been like shaving nuts with broken glass while on a wart outbreak. It's going to be messy and it's going to accomplish anything.



You keep making ridiculous complaints, seriously. There is absolutely zero reason why trees should be specifically for PvP or PvE exclusively. Guess what? Blizzard seems to agree with that.

It's not like they've made the most popular MMO of all time or anything, nope.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 27, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> It's not like they've made the most popular MMO of all time or anything, nope.




**


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I'm not going to argue with you. Every post I have ever made in your general direction has been like shaving nuts with broken glass while on a wart outbreak. It's going to be messy and it's going to accomplish anything.



They do it every expansion, some of it sticks some of it doesn't. Once the expansions go live though they just generally try to make sure every spec is at least useful in either pvp or pve first. 

But, you know, these specialization changes are going to make pve so easy to balance. Which will in turn give them a lot more time to make more specs work in pvp.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 27, 2010)

Everything will essentially be the same before the expansion after _Cataclysm_. People will complain that PvP is not working right, classes are imbalanced, Alliance is seemingly preferred by the developers than Horde, etc...

Blizzard can make some of the people happy all of the time and all of the people happy some of the time, but it can't make all of the people happy all of the time.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 28, 2010)

So I tried the Daily BG Function today after a two month hiatus. In my PVP gear I got about 1300 resil or soemthing liek that (I forget sue me) in my  and got Arathi Basin. Normally good for Alliance on Stormstrike, but oh baby am I wrong. I managed to hunt down a Retadin that some 21/22K HP VS my 20K HP. I can honestly say I blew Fire Elemental Totem, Fearl Spirits Twice, Shamanistic Rage 3x, and Heroism and I coudln't fucking get him under 6K HP. I even kept Wind Shearing his Flash Heals and some how he just kept getting his HP & MP back to full. I don't freaking get it, someone please tell me how he did that and if it's possible to stop/prevent/reduce that? I hate Paladins so god damn much. If you're wondering, that's my current raid DPS speca nd it works fine. There really isn't no copy & paste Shaman ENhance Raid/DPS spec. I'm waiting to save up badges to get PVP Resto gear since that's a lot better Can I get some help?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 28, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> So I tried the Daily BG Function today after a two month hiatus. In my PVP gear I got about 1300 resil or soemthing liek that (I forget sue me) in my  and got Arathi Basin. Normally good for Alliance on Stormstrike, but oh baby am I wrong. I managed to hunt down a Retadin that some 21/22K HP VS my 20K HP. I can honestly say I blew Fire Elemental Totem, Fearl Spirits Twice, Shamanistic Rage 3x, and Heroism and I coudln't fucking get him under 6K HP. I even kept Wind Shearing his Flash Heals and some how he just kept getting his HP & MP back to full. I don't freaking get it, someone please tell me how he did that and if it's possible to stop/prevent/reduce that? I hate Paladins so god damn much. If you're wondering, that's my current raid DPS speca nd it works fine. There really isn't no copy & paste Shaman ENhance Raid/DPS spec. I'm waiting to save up badges to get PVP Resto gear since that's a lot better Can I get some help?



For him to only have 21k HP means his gear is pretty bad. I have 25k close to 26k unbuffed in my PvE gear.  But I can't help you, I don't even care for PvP much.

In other news, I just found out when I did Heroic 10M Marrowgar in the past, the healers I had in my group must've been bad. Cause no one was dying 5 seconds into bonespikes during bonestorm when I actually killed it. 

Also Heroic Deathwhisper is easy aswell, they're fun though. Overall my server is nowhere near as progressed as other servers, hell only 2 guilds on Horde have LK Reg 25 down, whereas I am sure many other servers pug Heroic 25M LK frequently.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, SC2 has crippled my guild.  hopefully it's only temporary.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 28, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Well, SC2 has crippled my guild.  hopefully it's only temporary.



Man, I've been playing SC2 pretty much non-stop since I got it 22 hours ago.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 28, 2010)

> The rated BGs, the way I'm thinking is if you participate in any BG like Arathi Basin or Wintergrasp, you get Arena Points so that more baddies can get good gear.



So you think. From playing back in the day for the first few months those who built solid BG teams will be dominating the rankings. If you can get your hands on a solid combination of classes for BGs and use the right strategy your going to win most of your matches. The only time when you gotta start thinking on your toes is when you face an equal or better team then you are.


----------



## sori (Jul 28, 2010)

oh i LOVE the joys of pissing people off in Trade Chat to the point where they stop paying attention to your posts

on another note:  my baby shammy's 80 and my druid's got another sanctified(sp?) t10   piece


----------



## Mori` (Jul 28, 2010)

@Sedaiv

Are you 100% sure it was a ret...

At that HP, and with that much trouble killing them, it sounds much more like a holydin. Particularly given the fact they didn't kill you in that time period.

In regards to the mana regen, you should be purging off their buffs anyway, but be sure to get divine plea if they're forced to use it.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 28, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> So I tried the Daily BG Function today after a two month hiatus. In my PVP gear I got about 1300 resil or soemthing liek that (I forget sue me) in my  and got Arathi Basin. Normally good for Alliance on Stormstrike, but oh baby am I wrong. I managed to hunt down a Retadin that some 21/22K HP VS my 20K HP. I can honestly say I blew Fire Elemental Totem, Fearl Spirits Twice, Shamanistic Rage 3x, and Heroism and I coudln't fucking get him under 6K HP. I even kept Wind Shearing his Flash Heals and some how he just kept getting his HP & MP back to full. I don't freaking get it, someone please tell me how he did that and if it's possible to stop/prevent/reduce that? I hate Paladins so god damn much. If you're wondering, that's my current raid DPS speca nd it works fine. There really isn't no copy & paste Shaman ENhance Raid/DPS spec. I'm waiting to save up badges to get PVP Resto gear since that's a lot better Can I get some help?



Probably a mix of Divine Storm heals, Judgement of Light on your own ass and Instant FoLs procs. As for mana they get it back everytime they judge just like you get yours back with stormstrikes and shamanistic rage.

Like Moridin said, keep purging their asses and it'll piss them off.

Can a seal still be purged btw? That used to fuck them up real bad. Also, if shit hits the fan, try to kite them, frost shock their asses so they'll waste either their trinket or Hand of Freedom and then use Earthbind totem once his HoF runs out, should give you enough room to either heal fully back up or dish out some casts at him while he's running like a chicken.

While HoF does have a rather short cooldown, most Rets don't even know it exists. If they bubble or pop their wings just spam heal yourself until its over or kite/purge the wings.

I've also run into a Ret earlier today with 30k HPs, probably a mix of Wrathful and ICC gear.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh pallies, I remember the sweet times of my not having to fight them at all in bgs before they existed for horde. At least these days it feels like a lot of pallies are easier to kill than they use to be. I actually stand a chance against them. Maybe I'm just hilarious overgeared (which is sweet for manning vehicles since the boost to them depending on good your gear is). Sometimes it is like the pallies I fight forget how to heal, even if I don't pummel whatever holy thing they are casting. Lately I'd probably consider druids who use their forms and dks more of a pain to deal with. Oh, and anything defense spec'ed.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 31, 2010)

Moridin said:


> @Sedaiv
> 
> Are you 100% sure it was a ret...
> 
> ...



In PVP Purge is actually part of my rotation, it's every other button actually. Hey I'm not losing mana casting it on nothing. It's those bubbles that absorb damage that piss me off more, I'm not sure if that's a priest tech or Pally tech. I'm pretty sure he was ret. What's the Hammer attack that stuns my ass? I'm pretty sure he wasn't Holy Shocking me or himself.

When I PVP Plate classes, I'm using...

Earth Bind, Searing, Cleansing (DKs), Windfury/Grounding (pends if I see a caster near by) 

I'm usually at 80%-100% so I'm never OOM, I never worry about running out of mana as Enhnace in PVP (yet when it comes to Raiding I forget about Shamanistic Rage sometimes and I go OOM and I'm like DOH!) I'm not sure if he had a Priest buddy or not, we were fighting underwater, the poor bastard had to go get air (Water Breathing FTW) 

Do keep in mind: The Alliance on Stormstrike is so piss poor it's not funny. Most of the scrubs I'm with still have 80 blues or Heroic Epics. Hence when I only PVP in WG. Once my Rogue friend gears up I'm getting him a PVP set so I got someone to help me unleash the own. 

Usually when I'm low on HP I just use instant Healing Wave & Gift of the Naaru. 

Raz: That's why I"m getting Resto PVP gear. The 2/2 team I was goign to do is Rogue/Shaman, 3/3 is Rogue/Shaman/Mage, 5/5 I'm hoping for is Rogue/Shaman/Mage/Paladin/Hunter

But Trade Chat isn't fun no more. Barrens Chat always is though, and as we know WoW head is the Barrens w/o The c hat.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 31, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> It's those bubbles that absorb damage that piss me off more, I'm not sure if that's a priest tech or Pally tech.
> 
> What's the Hammer attack that stuns my ass?



Priests have power word shield, Paladins have sacred shield. Both are significantly stronger for healing specs due to talents for priests, and stat scaling for hpallies.

Hammer of Justice is the stun, it's a baseline paladin skill.



> Raz: That's why I"m getting Resto PVP gear. The 2/2 team I was goign to do is Rogue/Shaman, 3/3 is Rogue/Shaman/Mage, 5/5 I'm hoping for is Rogue/Shaman/Mage/Paladin/Hunter



Is this running with your friends rogue? =)

Rogue/Resto is pretty strong for 2s, If the mage isn't a friend for 3s it's probably worth consider running with an affliction warlock instead if you can find one (spriest also works, it's more aggressive but you have less margin for error than with the lock).



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Well, SC2 has crippled my guild.  hopefully it's only temporary.



My laptop is so fucking ghetto it can't even run SC2 >___<


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 31, 2010)

If not already seen; Here's a undead on a raptor on a shark with a laser beam


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2010)

That's not a raptor, that's a Devilsaur.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 31, 2010)

With an undead mage playing guitar on it =D

That whole story amused me xD


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 31, 2010)

purge removes the bubbles sedaiv...


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 1, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Priests have power word shield, Paladins have sacred shield. Both are significantly stronger for healing specs due to talents for priests, and stat scaling for hpallies.
> 
> Hammer of Justice is the stun, it's a baseline paladin skill.



HOJ pisses me off. But also he had 7K Mana, no way in hell that was a Healadin. 



> Is this running with your friends rogue? =)
> 
> Rogue/Resto is pretty strong for 2s, If the mage isn't a friend for 3s it's probably worth consider running with an affliction warlock instead if you can find one (spriest also works, it's more aggressive but you have less margin for error than with the lock).



Yeah I'm trying to convince him to get a legit PVP instead of just Combat which he uses for raiding & leveling, unless Rogues are capable of that. Sadly I don't know any relaible magi with PVP gear nor warlocks. I thought about a BM Hunter I know, but I'll try looking for a reliable Destro Lock w/ Doomguard.

Doomguard = BEST PVP PET EVER. 

Well it didn't fucking work when I purged the shit outta him.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 2, 2010)

I like shields and bubbles.

Howdy Tom.


----------



## Devorak (Aug 2, 2010)

you guys play wow (world of warcraft ) i play it too europe Ahnquiraj realm .


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 2, 2010)

Bring Cata already.... WOTLK is fucking boring, nothing left to do :S


----------



## Shizune (Aug 2, 2010)

So what's the consensus? Did the WotLK expansion deliver, or fail to impress?

All in all, I found that WotLK was one disappointment after another.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 2, 2010)

Well it had Ulduar. <3


----------



## Shizune (Aug 2, 2010)

Byakuya said:


> Well it had Ulduar. <3





Alkonis said:


> one disappointment after another


**


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 2, 2010)

Naxx was fail compared to vanilla, yes i agree it should be easier but hell they made it  like a playground.
Ulduar was ok at its best.
Toc is probably the worse shit blizzard ever created and ICC good only with 5-10% buffs...


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 2, 2010)

ICC is rubbish.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 2, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Naxx was fail compared to vanilla, yes i agree it should be easier but hell they made it  like a playground.
> Ulduar was ok at its best.



That was the purpose of Naxx, it was asposed to be an introductory raid.

Thought I do find it funny how much people want to cry about raids now, when ones like H Putricide and H LK require more co-ordination, raid awareness, and general skill than 98% of the ones in Vanilla and BC.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 2, 2010)

I liked ICC. The buff kinda ruins the challenge of most of it, and they probably should have let people do hard modes immediately, but otherwise it was a good raid.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 2, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I liked ICC. The buff kinda ruins the challenge of most of it, and they probably should have let people do hard modes immediately, but otherwise it was a good raid.



You can turn off the buff you know. Wasn't it just 4 days ago that Paragon downed LK Heroic without the buff? So, unless you're in Paragon, it's not ruining the challenge for you.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 2, 2010)

I said most fights, not all. There's a lot of fights that are tuned around the assumption that players don't have the buff. heroic BQL, for example, is just ruined by the buff. but, you know, when we were doing those fights before the buff was out there or too high? ICC was great. overall i thought it was a good dungeon. I don't really see how anyone could be disappointed by Ulduar either...


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 2, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I said most fights, not all. There's a lot of fights that are tuned around the assumption that players don't have the buff. heroic BQL, for example, is just ruined by the buff. but, you know, when we were doing those fights before the buff was out there or too high? ICC was great. overall i thought it was a good dungeon. I don't really see how anyone could be disappointed by Ulduar either...



I was just messin' with you anyways. 

But yeah, I enjoyed Ulduar, until I was stuck in a 10m guild trying to progress through it, when ToC was current content.... you have enough of even Ulduar after over a year... 

My current guild is much better, but people seem to not want to show up for raids as much anymore. :-\

Overall my server is really, really bad for any sort of progression. If I wanted to get anything more out of WoW, I'd have to server xfer, but I don't really care anyways.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 3, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> That was the purpose of Naxx, it was asposed to be an introductory raid.
> 
> Thought I do find it funny how much people want to cry about raids now, when ones like H Putricide and H LK require more co-ordination, raid awareness, and general skill than 98% of the ones in Vanilla and BC.


Still quite unfair for people that worked hard in vanilla to clear it imo.


Well, putri HC is not that hard if you do 3 things tbh,stack on oozes properly,disease and dont fail on goo in p3...but yeah its different from most of fights.
LK HC in other is really enjoyable,you must have perfect coordination,possitioning,great use of cds and good dps.
Wiped at him at 17% yesterday,got raped by infest ...


----------



## Draffut (Aug 3, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Well, putri HC is not that hard if you do 3 things tbh,stack on oozes properly,disease and dont fail on goo in p3



You can boil down basically any Vanilla or BC boss fight to a short "dont fail on" list like that too.  There is nothing different about these bosses.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 3, 2010)

The only vanilla raid I did consistantly was Upper BRS, which doesn't really count as a real raid. xD My guild tried to get me to do things like Onyxia but after watching my friends sit around waiting for things to happen I got bored of even just the idea of it. I tried out Zul'Gurub once or twice back in those days. It was fun, but for some reason I never really got into it. Vanilla was when I did bgs a ton even though there was a lot that frustrated me. Like how it could take all day to do a single battleground. And of course, getting my face rolled by the same organized horde team over and over.

I pretty much completely skipped over BC since I left WoW for a span of time. So I came back during WotK and found my love in bgs once against. The change to bgs is mostly positive to me. With the cross-server queuing I do miss playing against or with people on my side. But the diversity of people is fun. And for once, I started really getting into raiding. I don't remember raids being pugged anywhere near as much in Vanilla. Possibly because of the lack of a raid/dungeon finder. At any rate, mostly it is good fun. I got bored of ICC, but at least I stuck with it until downing Sindra. That's much further than any Vanilla raiding I did.

The one real thing that I miss is that sense of connection to people. People I started playing WoW with have moved on and I just see more people coming and going these days. I sound like one of those, back in my days kids use to blah blah blah people.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 3, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Still quite unfair for people that worked hard in vanilla to clear it imo.


another fight that was a lot more challenging before the buff because the oozes were up so much longer.


----------



## valerian (Aug 3, 2010)

Just bought the game a couple of days or even a week ago, can't really remember.

Got a lvl 34 Blood Elf Paladin and lvl 22 Troll Hunter. 

Just working on getting my mining up on my Troll. :33


----------



## martryn (Aug 3, 2010)

So I've been playing for like three weeks because my idiot friends won't quit to play DDO instead.  Getting tired of killing x number of mods to grab x number of eyeballs, furs, hearts, stones, etc  Level 34 already and the quests haven't really changed at all.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 3, 2010)

Then don't quest, level up via random dungeon queues.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 4, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> The only vanilla raid I did consistantly was Upper BRS, which doesn't really count as a real raid. xD My guild tried to get me to do things like Onyxia but after watching my friends sit around waiting for things to happen I got bored of even just the idea of it. I tried out Zul'Gurub once or twice back in those days. It was fun, but for some reason I never really got into it. Vanilla was when I did bgs a ton even though there was a lot that frustrated me. Like how it could take all day to do a single battleground. And of course, getting my face rolled by the same organized horde team over and over.
> 
> I pretty much completely skipped over BC since I left WoW for a span of time. So I came back during WotK and found my love in bgs once against. The change to bgs is mostly positive to me. With the cross-server queuing I do miss playing against or with people on my side. But the diversity of people is fun. And for once, I started really getting into raiding. I don't remember raids being pugged anywhere near as much in Vanilla. Possibly because of the lack of a raid/dungeon finder. At any rate, mostly it is good fun. I got bored of ICC, but at least I stuck with it until downing Sindra. That's much further than any Vanilla raiding I did.
> 
> The one real thing that I miss is that sense of connection to people. People I started playing WoW with have moved on and I just see more people coming and going these days. I sound like one of those, back in my days kids use to blah blah blah people.



Oh god, I remember doing AV... and then leaving to go to sleep, waking up, and queuing for AV... and the same game was still going on. 

Those were the days.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah the days of BC and vanilla were better, when seeing on your boards or on a guild website something like...

Zul Gurub: 10/10
Molten Core: 10/10
Ruins of Ahn'Qiraj: 6/6
Blackwing Lair: 8/8
Temple of Ahn'Qiraj: 9/9
Naxxramas: 15/15

and it was only one or two guilds that had it. Those were REAL achievements, yeah it sucked that you were either geared for it or NOT. Yeah it also sucked that 40 man raid bosses dropped like 3/4 pieces of lookt (tops). But I'm still in favor of the BC raids were where it was 10 man or 25 man. Not 10 man reg, 10 man heroic, 25 man reg, 25 man heroic or choose to fight the Heroic version of A boss or not. I don't like how they're making 10 & 25s each have the same lock out & share the same loot. Like say I'm doing Blackwing Decent in 10 player and we down the first two bosses, i can pick up tomorrow and 25 man the rest of the instance.


----------



## martryn (Aug 4, 2010)

> Then don't quest, level up via random dungeon queues.



Because I find clicking the same three buttons over and over again while people yell at me for not knowing what to do entertaining.  Fuck that.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 4, 2010)

martryn said:


> Because I find clicking the same three buttons over and over again while people yell at me for not knowing what to do entertaining.  Fuck that.



Well, quests don't really change much until you get to Northrend (lvl 68), so i would just quit lol. No reason to play a game you don't like, and honestly questing isn't fun.


----------



## martryn (Aug 4, 2010)

> Well, quests don't really change much until you get to Northrend (lvl 68), so i would just quit lol. No reason to play a game you don't like, and honestly questing isn't fun.



Yeah, I would quit if my friends weren't so much into it.  I don't want to be excluded when they decide to play once a week.  I might just suffer through it until The Old Republic is released, as that game will pull them back.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 4, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Oh god, I remember doing AV... and then leaving to go to sleep, waking up, and queuing for AV... and the same game was still going on.
> 
> Those were the days.



Haha! Oh man, I remember that happening too. For one character, a rogue, my bf and I took shifts playing her at college. He was on a high population pvp server and we wanted to see how high up in the ranking system we could get her. After awhile of playing her during most of our free time we only managed to get her up to the 5th or so rank before burning out.


----------



## valerian (Aug 5, 2010)

wait what?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 5, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Haha! Oh man, I remember that happening too. For one character, a rogue, my bf and I took shifts playing her at college. He was on a high population pvp server and we wanted to see how high up in the ranking system we could get her. After awhile of playing her during most of our free time we only managed to get her up to the 5th or so rank before burning out.


The battle over the bridge was intense to say at least,i remember on my mage raping people with my PYROBLAST!! good time indeed.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 5, 2010)

After months of it not dropping, I finally got the trinket ... the best trinket for Ret ever to exist.



It's only dropped like... 3 times since the guild has been downing Putricide. :-\


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 6, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> wait what?


Hm? I'm not seeing anything strange about rough stones. Unless you mean that buyout price? In which case, that does seem wonky a lot of the time since it does only include data gathered from players with the addon. 


LivingHitokiri said:


> The battle over the bridge was intense to say at least,i remember on my mage raping people with my PYROBLAST!! good time indeed.


The bridge! I remember when my warrior's fear worked on everyone. I would just run at the horde whenever it worked and fear all of them all over the place. These days I sometimes just loiter around the commander's room shadowmelded and charge+fear people into the guy before they are ready.


Scott Pilgrim said:


> After months of it not dropping, I finally got the trinket ... the best trinket for Ret ever to exist.
> 
> 
> 
> It's only dropped like... 3 times since the guild has been downing Putricide. :-\


Ooo, very nice. Many congratulations on that fancy trinket.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 7, 2010)

Got cataclysm invite for winning the guild contest pic event !
Im so pre-ordering cataclysm XD


----------



## Ryu (Aug 9, 2010)

martryn said:


> Because I find clicking the same three buttons over and over again while people yell at me for not knowing what to do entertaining.  Fuck that.


You can also level through BGs  Or have your friends boost you in the instances.. 

I have like 7 80s, I really love the leveling through quests  Read the quests, immerse yourself and have fun running through the zones, I never get tired of it at least, when you get to 80 you'll be more bored, that's just gearing in the same 12-13 5man herorics to get badges and the same raids which everyone is already tired of. 

So try to enjoy the leveling, go to different zones, get into the lowlv dungeons, you prolly won't see them in a while


----------



## Mori` (Aug 9, 2010)

I love holiday weekend bg's for levelling.

Took my warrior from level 18 to level 42 without leaving WSG this weekend =)


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2010)

How lovely.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 10, 2010)

omg.... deathwing got tons of HP

*Spoiler*: __ 



858 million....


----------



## GreenTeaMmm (Aug 10, 2010)

Last night was interesting to say the least. My friend runs a GDKP run on the Burning Blade server. He let me in, let me borrow some gold so i could gear up my lock. I have never run ICC before and i went in with 4.1k GS in pvp gear with a pvp spec.

Needless to say i got ridiculed and laughed at for 4 hours.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 10, 2010)

GreenTeaMmm said:


> Last night was interesting to say the least. My friend runs a GDKP run on the Burning Blade server. He let me in, let me borrow some gold so i could gear up my lock. I have never run ICC before and i went in with 4.1k GS in pvp gear with a pvp spec.
> 
> Needless to say i got ridiculed and laughed at for 4 hours.



The point of GDKP runs if for geared people to carry rich people in scrub gear to epics, so they make gold. 

Did you get any epix?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 10, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Got cataclysm invite for winning the guild contest pic event !
> Im so pre-ordering cataclysm XD


Very cool, congratulations on winning! I'm too lazy to look around the WoW site, can you link to the picture that won?


Moridin said:


> I love holiday weekend bg's for levelling.
> 
> Took my warrior from level 18 to level 42 without leaving WSG this weekend =)


I mostly got my second 80 to max level finally through battlegrounds. I had a lot of fun spamming heals on people. So now I have decided to reroll yet another time to make a new duo with my bf. I am rocking a druid (even though I made a new one not that long ago already) with my bf's pally. We take forever to die. :3


GreenTeaMmm said:


> Last night was interesting to say the least. My friend runs a GDKP run on the Burning Blade server. He let me in, let me borrow some gold so i could gear up my lock. I have never run ICC before and i went in with 4.1k GS in pvp gear with a pvp spec.
> 
> Needless to say i got ridiculed and laughed at for 4 hours.


Oh yeah, I remember my crap for dps in instances when I had really good pvp gear. I was really sad when I first heard about the resilience thing. Back in the days before that I use to rock  pve content hard in my pvp earned gear.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 10, 2010)

there you go, our guild winning picture, im the one to the back right called Leraine ( paladin)


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 11, 2010)

wow, havent played this in like 2 months and when i feel like i might come back and i read up on the stuff for cata, i then realize they changed the talent tree's to 31 points and all that stuff, nerfed the shit outa mages. 

the 31 point trees are pretty much gonna make me stay away and never come back, thats just fucking retarded, wayyyy fuckin lame, blizzard has to ruin this game a little bit more every expansion .


----------



## Draffut (Aug 11, 2010)

Nova said:


> wow, havent played this in like 2 months and when i feel like i might come back and i read up on the stuff for cata, i then realize they changed the talent tree's to 31 points and all that stuff, nerfed the shit outa mages.
> 
> the 31 point trees are pretty much gonna make me stay away and never come back, thats just fucking retarded, wayyyy fuckin lame, blizzard has to ruin this game a little bit more every expansion .



What's wrong with 31 point trees?

If they are ruining anything, it's the raiding system.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 11, 2010)

Living: you're in Searing Gorge, nice try buddy.

Personally I htink this 31 point tree system is gay and stupid. I like the way the trees are now. Just eliminate the more power talents for fun talents. I don't want to spend one point every 4 levels. I'm not a fucking hunters pet.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 11, 2010)

Actually im in Blade Edge's Mountains a quest mob spawns in the middle if you touch the sourounding sacrifice  circles. An Orge mage ( forgot his name)


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 11, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Living: you're in Searing Gorge, nice try buddy.
> 
> Personally I htink this 31 point tree system is gay and stupid. I like the way the trees are now. Just eliminate the more power talents for fun talents. I don't want to spend one point every 4 levels. I'm not a fucking hunters pet.



He never said that picture is of the Cataclysm Beta, he said that was the picture that won a contest, and got him INTO the Cataclysm Beta.

Also, the 31 Point trees are much better, and with less useless talents, there is not a single talent in my Ret build I've made that made me go, "fucking filler bullshit talents."


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 11, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> He never said that picture is of the Cataclysm Beta, he said that was the picture that won a contest, and got him INTO the Cataclysm Beta.
> 
> Also, the 31 Point trees are much better, and with less useless talents, there is not a single talent in my Ret build I've made that made me go, "fucking filler bullshit talents."



idk about you but when i talented my ret pally there were only like 2 talents i actually didnt want and considered filler, i enjoyed getting those other talents that most people considered junk, its more fun to me, a lot more fun to me.

same thing with my mage, sure i would barely get the blizzard talent to slow people down, but it still gave me the ability to use it and it was fun, now i gotta get the same bullshit everyone else is getting, getting rid of most of the talents which i still considered fun as hell even though apparently most people think filler talents are lame(i think they are fun  so fuck them)

so thats why i am hating this decision by blizzard they just fucked a lot of the fun up for me.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 11, 2010)

Nova said:


> idk about you but when i talented my ret pally there were only like 2 talents i actually didnt want and considered filler, i enjoyed getting those other talents that most people considered junk, its more fun to me, a lot more fun to me.
> 
> same thing with my mage, sure i would barely get the blizzard talent to slow people down, but it still gave me the ability to use it and it was fun, now i gotta get the same bullshit everyone else is getting, getting rid of most of the talents which i still considered fun as hell even though apparently most people think filler talents are lame(i think they are fun  so fuck them)
> 
> so thats why i am hating this decision by blizzard they just fucked a lot of the fun up for me.



The current standard Ret build is pretty free of junk talents. The main difference from today and Cataclysm is they're removing pointless talents like 'increases frost dmg by 6%' and just giving it to you for picking Frost spec. 

Smaller talent trees allows them to cut out all the junk such as straight passive damage increases, like two-handed weapon specialization and giving it to you for specing Ret instead of using talent points.

I dunno 'fun talents' you're missing out on.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 11, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> The current standard Ret build is pretty free of junk talents. The main difference from today and Cataclysm is they're removing pointless talents like 'increases frost dmg by 6%' and just giving it to you for picking Frost spec.
> 
> Smaller talent trees allows them to cut out all the junk such as straight passive damage increases, like two-handed weapon specialization and giving it to you for specing Ret instead of using talent points.
> 
> I dunno 'fun talents' you're missing out on.



I like getting the +6% dmg on frost spells talents, thats whats fun about talents, they are basically geting rid of those spells and replacing them with nothing, not similar or better content, you just get it, automatically, thanks but no thanks i'd like to feel unique and not have the same build everyone else has, oh wait, too late now.

and did they even change the whole "you cant talent anywhere else until you reach 31 talents in one tree" yet? if they havent, once again, retarded 

like i could have a 6% increase in dmg or a 20% increase in slow from spells, the diversity makes it fun, and i actually notice the difference the 6% makes a lot of the time.

and im just think about it at lvl 80/85, where you get all your stuff, imagine how boring leveling will be once you get old of having that new spell like water elemental, that will get old after lvl 30, and from that point, you'd have to wait 30 more lvls and 1 talent every other lvl just to get something useful.

i looked at the talent trees for frost, sayin they gettin rid of junk, well ya know i consider some of what they didnt get rid of as junk because now im being forced to get it instead of having more options. 

screw that, i dont want frostfire orb instead of flame orb, but i have to get it or get a talent that either makes my cooldowns 5% lower or get a a talent that makes me auto cast ice barrier whenever i go below 50% health like i cant press the fucking key without it doing it for me.

EDIT: oh and gotta love how now we are 5 lvls higher, yet a frost mage still cant get presence of mind, even though if we kept the old trees and gained 5 more talents we'd be able to get POM with one more talent, yeah, thanks for allowing us to go farther down other trees, NOT, we are still stuck with the same situation but much worse when it comes to going down other trees.

can a class ever get that one talent in the other tree without having to give up their final talent in their specialized tree? ever? in the next expansion they will probably make us lvl 90 and still not allow frost mages to get POM because it will move down another tier, awesome, and this goes for all classes, you can only go 10 talents down other tree's now and never be able to mix 3rd tier talents with another tree, awesome 

on a positive note, at least its beta


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 12, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Living: you're in Searing Gorge, nice try buddy.
> 
> Personally I htink this 31 point tree system is gay and stupid. I like the way the trees are now. Just eliminate the more power talents for fun talents. I don't want to spend one point every 4 levels. I'm not a fucking hunters pet.



GAY AND STUPID!


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 12, 2010)

Nova said:


> I like getting the +6% dmg on frost spells talents, thats whats fun about talents, they are basically geting rid of those spells and replacing them with nothing, not similar or better content, you just get it, automatically, thanks but no thanks i'd like to feel unique and not have the same build everyone else has, oh wait, too late now.
> 
> and did they even change the whole "you cant talent anywhere else until you reach 31 talents in one tree" yet? if they havent, once again, retarded
> 
> ...



They don't want people not getting the final talent in the trees, they do not balance the game around people specing say 0/35/36, that is the reason you are locked into a tree until you spent 31 points, picking your talent spec is a playstyle choice. 

Eg. Assassination vs Combat spec for Rogues, one uses dagger and mutilate, the other uses Sword/Axes/Maces, and does not use mutilate. Even bigger examples would be Arms vs Fury for Warriors, one playstyle is based around using a big 2hander, and the other is based around dual wielding. 

With the current trees, adding 5 points would potentially make the game way hard to balance with people getting rediculous other talents. 

And about the "not enough options" every single spec in the game has a "proper" cookie-cutter spec, that will always get you the maximum performance in your choice of either PvP or PvE, with dual spec, pure DPS classes such as your Mage don't even have to pick between having a PvP or PvE spec, you just press a button, and bam all those "choices" you have to make are gone. 

Example, more serious guilds would ask you why you took "fun" talents over dps increase talents. There is just an illusion of choice, but you make the wrong choice, people will think you are stupid. That auto ice-barrier example you used could be helpful in PvP , for example, and you might take it if you focused on PvP vs PvE, and would not if you focused on PvE and not PvP. 

There is still choices, first choice is picking your playstyle aka the talent tree, and the second choice is picking if you want to focus on PvP or PvE. 31 Points make the game way easier to balance, which would hopefully mean less nerfs/buffs needed, less QQ about being gimped (more often than not, they are not gimped, just got outplayed, and think they are gimped and/or the other class is OP, so I doubt it will actually lower QQ), and with less time needed balancing the game because there are so many possible talent combos they did not forsee, thus needlessly nerfing people who spec the way Blizzard intended just to fix broken OP specs, and more time actually developing new content for us to enjoy.

You see, they are balancing Arcane around having PoM, and balancing the other trees around not having PoM, think about it. If PoM was available to Frost and Fire, then you'd be expected to always sub-spec arcane to get it, or else you might not maximize your DPS, thus the choice is still not there. Just using that as an example of how getting access to more of another tree could make you spec into it, or else you're viewed as someone who doesn't know what they're doing.



Byakuya said:


> GAY AND STUPID!



:rofl is he like 12?


And about being outplayed, I recently got my Hunter to level 80. And at the time, I had ~5200 GS, and in my raid there was two 5500 GS, a 5700 GS and a ~6000 GS Hunter in the raid also, not sure on the spec of them except the 6000 GS was the same spec as I am, Marksman. He has more crit, AP, both of us had Zod's bow, and he had more than twice the amount of ArPen that I did.

I out DPS'd and out Damaged every single Hunter in that raid, I beat the 6000 GS by ~1000 DPS on the Ice boss. I also noticed I did more damage and a higher % of my damage on the orbs than every single other Hunter in that raid. 

Then we did the Fire boss, and the 6000 GS Hunter beat me, by a whopping 200 DPS. I was amazed, can't wait to actually get Tier10 Gear. 

I then did VoA25 on my Ret Pally, and did like 12% of the group's damage. Last time I did it, my seal damage alone was higher than the lower DPS in the raid. :-\

I hate playing with 350+ Latency


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2010)

So basically, im trying to break down your argument here, is that they are forfitting complexity in order for an easier time to balance the game, simplifying the game making you have less choices then before because it is easier to balance, and making you pick cookie cutter specs then some random 36/34(or whatever) build that would be fun but now you cant for the sake of balance.

all this screams is E-SPORT, balance balance balance and lazy fucking balance. I get that they are trying to balance their game, but i have to disagree that they should get rid of features previously set up just for the sake of balance taking away a lot of fun from the game when its a game, not a sport, and its there to have fun.

there is absolutely no way they are going to make the game balanced, theyve been trying for years, it wont happen, especially now since they are adding more spells, completely redoing paladins, it wont work as well as they want, they can balance it somewhat, but the game gives you so many features already and complicates it due to having both a pvp/pve system, making their attempts completely futile, they should be focusing more on adding more content then making it starcraft.

and i dont even get how their whole philosophy on getting rid of filler talents by reducing the tree's makes the game more fun, its the completely exact opposite of that limiting an removing previous features thinking it will add to the game.

another little problem i ahve is that they are making frost more focused on crit, like, wtf, its not fire, why are they changing it so much? im just very skeptical of the changes they are making, i guess i will have to see to beleive after they get done with cata and release it, but blizzard really sucks lately.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 12, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> :rofl is he like 12?



Sedaiv? Wouldn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 12, 2010)

Nova said:


> So basically, im trying to break down your argument here, is that they are forfitting complexity in order for an easier time to balance the game, simplifying the game making you have less choices then before because it is easier to balance, and making you pick cookie cutter specs then some random 36/34(or whatever) build that would be fun but now you cant for the sake of balance.
> 
> all this screams is E-SPORT, balance balance balance and lazy fucking balance. I get that they are trying to balance their game, but i have to disagree that they should get rid of features previously set up just for the sake of balance taking away a lot of fun from the game when its a game, not a sport, and its there to have fun.
> 
> ...



Except even now, there is no choice, there will *always* be the best optimal spec that everyone will choose, and if you don't people will think you're stupid. Just like unholy Death Knights, there is 2 builds you pick from at maximum gear, sub-spec blood or sub-spec frost, but you always take sub-spec frost in the absolute best gear because Shadowmourne is a proc weapon, not to would be less DPS, and it will play pretty much the same. Sub-Blood for weapons w/o a Proc, and Sub-Frost for weapons with a proc aka BiS Shadowmourne. See? No real choice right there.

There isn't any "fun" talents in the game right now, that aren't useless outside of PvP, which the "fun" talents would be taken in a PvP build.

Seriously, how are they removing complexity? They're not, they are removing the talents that give you static bonuses such at +6% damage with 2handed weapons, or +6% damage with Frost spells, and giving it to you. You get it when you make the *gasp* CHOICE of what spec you want to play. The real choices now are still there, I can choose between lots of different talents.

Fury for example, "do I take the talent that lets me do more damage when I interrupt, or do I take the talent that will make it so I don't get one-shot in the event I pull aggro? Or do I take both and not take the talents that lower the cooldown on my Intercept? Or do I not take improved AoE damage with the de-emphasis of AoE damage in Cata? Do I take piercing howl? Do ..." There are still A LOT of choices right there. The trees are still in development, so obviously some will be better than other's.  



Byakuya said:


> Sedaiv? Wouldn't surprise me one bit.



Yes, Sedaiv. xD


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 12, 2010)

just adding a little thing. Nova you do know about Mastery right? as you gain mastery you get extra spell dmg, crit and a passive (frost tree). something you were saying earlier seemed to ignore that fact...

Personally i love the idea of going back to smaller builds, for fuck sake it's so fun spending 5 points on crap, oh look more 5 points, more 5 points... there's nothing wrong here it's not like they make all these 5 points talents because they need people to spend as much points as possible to avoid going to deep on another tree...
don't you love the melee talents of weapon specialization... so fucking fun "oh you got a new weapon! go respec" FUN


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2010)

MuNaZ said:


> just adding a little thing. Nova you do know about Mastery right? as you gain mastery you get extra spell dmg, crit and a passive (frost tree). something you were saying earlier seemed to ignore that fact...
> 
> Personally i love the idea of going back to smaller builds, for fuck sake it's so fun spending 5 points on crap, oh look more 5 points, more 5 points... there's nothing wrong here it's not like they make all these 5 points talents because they need people to spend as much points as possible to avoid going to deep on another tree...
> don't you love the melee talents of weapon specialization... so fucking fun "oh you got a new weapon! go respec" FUN



no i know of it, it will just be overlooked because its random passive shit every class gets.

and respeccing should be free so you dont have to worry about that, and yes, due to how large a change could come to pvp because of 5 more points, im all for it because getting POM with other stuff you would normally get could get your build out a lot(just using that as an example.)


----------



## Falco-san (Aug 12, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Oh yeah, I remember my crap for dps in instances when I had really good pvp gear. I was really sad when I first heard about the resilience thing. Back in the days before that I use to rock  pve content hard in my pvp earned gear.



Yeah.
The Grand Marshall of our server grew bored of PvP and joined our guild who wasn't really progressing trough BWL for the lulz.

He blew everything apart in terms of DPS. Man he rocked. (Warrior btw)


----------



## -Dargor- (Aug 12, 2010)

Like I've said before, the 31 talent trees' problem is that blizzard said they'd give us more freedom of choice for our specs in cataclysm, thus bringing back the hybrids and fun specs. I for one, immediatly thought of the revival of dual-wielding resto shammies  and was thrilled with it.

But instead of that, we're getting a trimmed down version of the current trees. Not only that, we get forced into one tree for like 65-70 levels and then can only choose 1 of the remaining 2 to fills in the rest, goodbye promised hybrid specs.

Also, less talents to choose from =/= freedom of choice, it simply means that everybody is gonna look the very same. Rest in Peace fun specs, welcome back overlord cookiecutter.

Also, 1 point every 4 levels makes me lol. Leveling was such a pain in the ass (before they cut down the xp needed for 60-70 and then 70-80 and added all those heirlooms and bg xp) that your only reward was that one stupid talent point you'd get on level up. Now they're taking that away.

The way its looking, they might as well just have us choose one spec and auto-allocate everything, auto-learn spells on lvl up and be done with their silly over-simplifying process.

Whats the point of having talents if you don't get to choose anyway? 

I'm just glad all my toon slots are filled with 80s already, because leveling trough that cheap ass system will probably drive some people away or simply not feel rewarding enough.

And to add insult to injury, people that were originally looking forward to having those 5 extra talent points to spend somewhere got fucked over, because overall the amount of talents you'll be able to pick up at lvl 85, is the goddamn equivalent to what we currently have at 80.

So yea, you level'd up 5 more times for nothing but the sake of being lvl capped.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 12, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Like I've said before, the 31 talent trees' problem is that blizzard said they'd give us more freedom of choice for our specs in cataclysm, thus bringing back the hybrids and fun specs. I for one, immediatly thought of the revival of dual-wielding resto shammies  and was thrilled with it.
> 
> But instead of that, we're getting a trimmed down version of the current trees. Not only that, we get forced into one tree for like 65-70 levels and then can only choose 1 of the remaining 2 to fills in the rest, goodbye promised hybrid specs.
> 
> ...



They never said they were bringing hybrid specs back. They have been 100% against hybrid specs for the entire game. Their intend has ALWAYS been you get the last talent in a tree. 

And about cookie-cutter specs, there is no "fun" talents now, every single spec has a cookie-cutter spec, and the vast majority of players use these cookie-cutter specs, even today. 

Making a fury warrior build with the current Cata tree allows for more actual meaningful choices than it does on live. They removed the straight-up "increases your damage by X%" except for single-minded fury, so it doesn't fall behind titan's grip, but even that requires you to be using one-handers to get the bonus, and also has another bonus of allowing some specials to hit with both weapons instead of just your main hand, whereas titan's grip warriors would only hit with their main hand weapon.

And you won't be getting a talent point every 4 levels, you will have 41 talent points at level 85. That would mean a talent point every ~2 levels, not 4. And they said they will be alternating the levels you get another talent point, and the levels you learn a new ability. So when you don't get a talent point, you will learn a new spell. Also, picking the specialization, gives you the specs core abilities at level 10. So that disc priest you wanted to level, will have Penance at level 10. That enhancement shaman you want to level, will have dual wield and lava lash at level 10. That rogue you wanted to level Assassination, has Mutilate at level 10, and so on. If anything, it will make leveling more fun, and you actually use your specs rotation and core abilities instead of pressing one button.

Should also help new players know what they're doing at level 85, as they have been playing thier spec's playstyle from level 10 onwards.

Where did they ever say you can only spend points in one other tree? 

Looking at their information, "They'll have a 31-point tree to work down, with each talent being more integral and exciting than they have been in the past. Once they spend their 31'st point in the final talent (at level 70), *the other trees open up and become available to allocate points into* from then on"

Doesn't seem like they said only one other tree, anywhere in their announcement about the 31-pt trees.


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 13, 2010)

actually i have that idea, once your "done" with one tree then you have to pick one of the others. it's not necessarily bad if the improve (like i think they will since it's a fucking beta) the second tier of those trees. On Mages for example, the second tier is pretty much designed for the specific element of the tree


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 16, 2010)

Just tested retri after the new patch...
Atm retri in pvp is not existant,holy does more dmg than me ( afterm all the dmg nerfs) and its not impossible to kill one, unlike Dks that are insanelly Op atm,blood can heal 50% of his health in matter of seconds.
lets hope the next patch will fix this !


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 16, 2010)

If they just gave us 1 more fuckin talent point, i would be happy, but for some selfish prick reason, they wont.

Have fun blizzard with your expansion after Cata when you decide some way to limit us in how we get to the next tier in another tree.

I just hope SW:TOR kills wow


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 16, 2010)

After 3 months, and aquiring a mountain of snowballs, i got the polar bear mount today 

Was quite thrilled. Hoping my luck would hold, did a run thru stratho' to see if that mount would drop for me. Unfortunately, no 


So that leaves me 2 mounts away from my 100th, and its achiv / reward mount


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 17, 2010)

News about the Cataclysm Collector's Edition just came out. The only reason I care at all is the mini-Deathwing. They sure know how to make super adorable vicious reptilian things. Oh, and I had a mighty good laugh at further showing of how censorship messes with games. This time, . Anyone remember the equally hilarious Burning Crusade ones?

@Wolfarus: Congratulations on the bear mount! The one mount I will always lust for is the slow turtle.


----------



## Starrk (Aug 17, 2010)

Is Gamestop taking pre-orders yet? Lol.


----------



## valerian (Aug 17, 2010)

?30 for a mini Deathwing? 

I think I'll pass on that


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 17, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Just tested retri after the new patch...
> Atm retri in pvp is not existant,holy does more dmg than me ( afterm all the dmg nerfs) and its not impossible to kill one, unlike Dks that are insanelly Op atm,blood can heal 50% of his health in matter of seconds.
> lets hope the next patch will fix this !



on beta? my templar's verdict just crit some dude for 13k at level 80, doesn't seem bad to me! 

with long arm of the law, my complaints for ret paladins are very small. mainly just that i feel like there's not a lot of utility they bring anymore, and that word of glory sucks.


----------



## Starrk (Aug 17, 2010)

Figures the three realms I have ppl on are some of the servers being down for a day.

/wrist


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 17, 2010)

Nova said:


> I just hope SW:TOR kills wow



TOR has no endgame dont count on it.



Scott Pilgrim said:


> They never said they were bringing hybrid specs back. They have been 100% against hybrid specs for the entire game. Their intend has ALWAYS been you get the last talent in a tree.



Actually they were pretty fond of hybrid specs back in classic WoW. The attitude changed with tBC mostly. 

I really like the new talent trees myself.


----------



## Starrk (Aug 17, 2010)

I was told that Mutilate Rogues should gem for Haste & AP. Is this true?


----------



## Falco-san (Aug 18, 2010)

Nova said:


> If they just gave us 1 more fuckin talent point, i would be happy, but for some selfish prick reason, they wont.
> 
> Have fun blizzard with your expansion after Cata when you decide some way to limit us in how we get to the next tier in another tree.
> 
> I just hope SW:TOR kills wow



Wow, butthurt much?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2010)

Stark said:


> I was told that Mutilate Rogues should gem for Haste & AP. Is this true?



Yes.

Relentless Earthsiege Meta (21% ag + 3% crit damage)

AP in red, and AP/Haste in yellow (for the most part)

1 nightmare tear in your best value blue socket to activate the meta requirements, otherwise socket blue with 40ap anyway.

Haste is always going to be better than crit given the amount of melee/poison damage a mutilate rogue does (rogues also run the risk of crit capping in raids given the amount of crit on gear, so tend not to actively stack it anyway). 

AP >>>>> Agility because of how well poison damage scales with it (and again you can run into crit cap issues from agi).


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 18, 2010)

I thought putting Nightmare's Tear into a socket for a socket bonus worked. A page ago someone mentioned something so dumb I'm not going back a page.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 18, 2010)

GAY AND STUPID


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 18, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> on beta? my templar's verdict just crit some dude for 13k at level 80, doesn't seem bad to me!
> 
> with long arm of the law, my complaints for ret paladins are very small. mainly just that i feel like there's not a lot of utility they bring anymore, and that word of glory sucks.


Well i was doing 35k verdict ( inquisition and wings up) crits and now im down to 20k or so k... conesidering that they added our judgement to 30 yards.
The problem right now is, they wanna bring a rotation to paladins with increased CDS in order to un gcd lock us but they dont realise that having way big cds on our primary dmg abillities is very very very bad thing to do, especially in pvp.
Wont even comment about world of glory and the talent that gives you 30% chance for it to not consume the holy power is bugged to hell.
Im pretty sure they will change and definetlly increase the dmg burst on retris,because atm we are the worse dps class in beta ( pvp at least)


----------



## Twinsen (Aug 18, 2010)

-Snip-

Problem was solved, nvm.


----------



## -Dargor- (Aug 18, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I thought putting Nightmare's Tear into a socket for a socket bonus worked. A page ago someone mentioned something so dumb I'm not going back a page.



It works but sometimes using an hybryd gem is simply better, especially when you want stats that nightmare tears don't offer (i.e haste, Armor Pen, SP, Crit)

For tanks its often simply better to use a 10 hit rating/expertise 15 Stam gem coupled with a stamina socket bonus than just using a nightmare tear with 10 raw stats.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I thought putting Nightmare's Tear into a socket for a socket bonus worked.



It does, it's prismatic (that's what I was getting at, I'll clarify). 

Blue sockets are just worthless for rogues, you'll never get more out of a blue/purple gem + socket bonus than you will out of a straight 40ap.

You do however need 1 blue gem to activate your meta, and the best way of doing that is with a nightmare tear in the blue socket that gives the best bonus (i.e. one that gives +8 agi or something).


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello Tomster, you fabulous man.

EDIT:

Why aren't you @ WoW?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2010)

Cooking and Painting.

That and I'm a bit bored. CBA to PvE; only want to kill the Lich King but don't want to have to find a pve guild for it (and I don't trust pug attempts to not just end up being a massive waste of time >_>). No one around to l2 PvP with either 

Maybe I shall faction change and join you in your bland human-ness <3


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 18, 2010)

Meh I've done a few LK pugs myself, they're not that hard to find. 

Paulia is squid, not human.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes but you are a super fabulous priest, while I am only super fabulously lazy 

Also really? You race changed after faction change? silly goose xD

More ink to spill on the snows of wintergrasp <3


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol alliance.....


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 19, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Yes but you are a super fabulous priest, while I am only super fabulously lazy
> 
> Also really? You race changed after faction change? silly goose xD
> 
> More ink to spill on the snows of wintergrasp <3



With our tenacity, good luck. =p



LivingHitokiri said:


> Lol alliance.....



I played Horde exclusively for years.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 19, 2010)

so i buckled down and bought 2 more months just to play it out until cata comes 

i dont have high hopes for cata


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 20, 2010)

Cooking and Fishing are lame to level. Seriously, how bored are you to level Fishing? Apperently very as I know (75/150 for fishing, 410 or soemthing cooking)


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 20, 2010)

^Le gasp! Fishing was one of my WoW passions for the longest time. I like bland repetitive tasks.  Besides, a good chunk of my gold has been made from fishing and I find it something relaxing to do while I'm watching other things. I just have the sound on loud so I hear the splash while something else is playing on the TV.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 20, 2010)

Fishin is awesome, i cant forget how many hours ive spent fishing deviate for the tournament XD


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 20, 2010)

Not that I'm surprised or anything, but why is Sedaiv banned?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2010)

Byakuya said:


> Not that I'm surprised or anything, but why is Sedaiv banned?



Oh Shi- It's been a while since I've trolled the court =p

Posting spoilers apparently, only 1 day.

===

I can't wait to do this quest chain

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1bP-m_BwX0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Coteaz (Aug 20, 2010)

Canceled my sub until the Cata pre-release event. I'm not paying $15 a month for content that got stale four months ago.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 20, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Fishin is awesome, i cant forget how many hours ive spent fishing deviate for the tournament XD


I yet to be able to do the second fishing tournament because I work on Saturdays. But at least I got the first one done eons ago. :3


Moridin said:


> I can't wait to do this quest chain
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Haha, oh wow, that quest line. A thing of beauty. The orc's was clearly the best, and not just because he coulda picked a hot blood elf male! I didn't notice in the others but for that motocycle one he was taking damage. Does that mean you could die and fail a flashback quest? Haha.


Coteaz said:


> Canceled my sub until the Cata pre-release event. I'm not paying $15 a month for content that got stale four months ago.


Every once in awhile I consider cancelling my WoW account. But then I end up getting back on and it is nice to have the option to play when I don't feel like doing anything else.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 20, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I yet to be able to do the second fishing tournament because I work on Saturdays. But at least I got the first one done eons ago. :3
> 
> Haha, oh wow, that quest line. A thing of beauty. The orc's was clearly the best, and not just because he coulda picked a hot blood elf male! I didn't notice in the others but for that motocycle one he was taking damage. Does that mean you could die and fail a flashback quest? Haha.
> 
> Every once in awhile I consider cancelling my WoW account. But then I end up getting back on and it is nice to have the option to play when I don't feel like doing anything else.



The only reason I'm still playing during the WoTLK expansion is because I enjoy playing with my guild and I have like 6 80s, so I can always play something different each week for the alt night raid, and I can pretty much always join a random 10 or 25man PUG, I don't do 12 ICC lockouts a week, so I'm pretty much guaranteed to have a toon available for any ICC pugs I see advertised, if I feel like raiding.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 21, 2010)

soooo, some dude was able to bring Overlord Mok'Mokkor or something a lvl 45 elite quest giver to org and have 100 of us horde in org dps him for over 2 hours until blizzard made him disappear.

200 people got 400 unarmed basically lol. He was unkillable because he was a quest giver for both sides, so we were dpsing him at 1 health for 2 hours.

i got some pics but i had to use skype with my friends video to get it and i lost the pics, it was quite epic


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 21, 2010)

I've seen that happen on my server as well, it's fascinating to see how long people are willing to dps an unkillable mob.


----------



## Hana (Aug 21, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> The only reason I'm still playing during the WoTLK expansion is because I enjoy playing with my guild and I have like 6 80s, so I can always play something different each week for the alt night raid, and I can pretty much always join a random 10 or 25man PUG, I don't do 12 ICC lockouts a week, so I'm pretty much guaranteed to have a toon available for any ICC pugs I see advertised, if I feel like raiding.



Yeah, I do something similar. I have 4 healing alts (pally, priest, shaman, druid) so I can get into anything if I'm really bored on my off-raid nights.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 21, 2010)

I started hate pugs after  ulduar or so... after that i  arrange runs and mainly take ppl from top guilds in the server and ofc after inspecting them by myself, fuck gearscore.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 21, 2010)

I loathe GS.


----------



## Coteaz (Aug 21, 2010)

GS = Life **


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 21, 2010)

Byakuya said:


> I've seen that happen on my server as well, it's fascinating to see how long people are willing to dps an unkillable mob.



lol i did for 2 hours.



LivingHitokiri said:


> I started hate pugs after  ulduar or so... after that i  arrange runs and mainly take ppl from top guilds in the server and ofc after inspecting them by myself, fuck gearscore.



i hate the people who inspect you and then drop you because you have 2 pieces of 264 ilvl pvp gear instead of pve gear


----------



## Coteaz (Aug 21, 2010)

Nova said:


> i hate the people who inspect you and then drop you because you have 2 pieces of 264 ilvl pvp gear instead of pve gear


Well, PvP gear is utterly horrid for PvE...so yeah. 

Now, if it was a warrior using a 264 Arena weapon over some 232 trash, I could understand.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 21, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> Well, PvP gear is utterly horrid for PvE...so yeah.
> 
> Now, if it was a warrior using a 264 Arena weapon over some 232 trash, I could understand.



well yeah sorry, my GS is 5500 and all my stuff is gemmed and enchanted properly, no items below 245, all pve except 2, my dps is 7-10k party buffed, but sorry, i guess cant get into icc 25 because i have 2 264 pve pieces. I mean, i would have like 5% more haste and 30 -50 spellpower and maybe 1000 mana if i had ilvl 264 pve items, sorry im not mr perfect.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 21, 2010)

Don't apologize, for the most part ICC does not require exceptional gear.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 21, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Well i was doing 35k verdict ( inquisition and wings up) crits and now im down to 20k or so k... conesidering that they added our judgement to 30 yards.
> The problem right now is, they wanna bring a rotation to paladins with increased CDS in order to un gcd lock us but they dont realise that having way big cds on our primary dmg abillities is very very very bad thing to do, especially in pvp.
> Wont even comment about world of glory and the talent that gives you 30% chance for it to not consume the holy power is bugged to hell.
> Im pretty sure they will change and definetlly increase the dmg burst on retris,because atm we are the worse dps class in beta ( pvp at least)



mechanically almost everything we'd likely need is in place. Just needs some tuning. 

there's also some kind of bug where ret aura increases your damage a ton, keep that in mind when testing damage.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 22, 2010)

Jesus Christ on a cracker. The new 31 point trees SUCK. I'll talk with my buddy who I play with. If he agrees, we're both selling our characters becuase this 31 point talent tree is bullshit. I never have seen a more pathetic excuse for Shaman or Druid talent trees ever. That's saying A LOT because I remember the lvl 60 talent trees pretty clearly. The only one that doesn't suck is Death Knight and I <3 my shaman but the new Shaman & Druid Tank trees are TERRIBLE. The Resto Druid is decent, I might be able to actually level AS Treefolk which is odd but I much rather keep her a 70 twink. Even Resto shaman isn't bad but I already leveled as Resto Shaman and that sucked, so it'll suck more doing it again and as a resto druid since Enhancement & Fearl are much better level specs. STill going to sell my character and get back what money I can if my friend agrees so I can stop playing this fucking game.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 22, 2010)

Tom, my playtime has expired and I'm not sure I'm going to renew it anytime soon.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2010)

How much vodka have you had? =p

I shall be sending an invoice to your friend from rev. for my gold ¬__¬


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 22, 2010)

lol that's so cute 

sorry I mean your gold is probably already on its way


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 22, 2010)

also bviously haven't had enough yet


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 23, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Jesus Christ on a cracker. The new 31 point trees SUCK. I'll talk with my buddy who I play with. If he agrees, we're both selling our characters becuase this 31 point talent tree is bullshit. I never have seen a more pathetic excuse for Shaman or Druid talent trees ever. That's saying A LOT because I remember the lvl 60 talent trees pretty clearly. The only one that doesn't suck is Death Knight and I <3 my shaman but the new Shaman & Druid Tank trees are TERRIBLE. The Resto Druid is decent, I might be able to actually level AS Treefolk which is odd but I much rather keep her a 70 twink. Even Resto shaman isn't bad but I already leveled as Resto Shaman and that sucked, so it'll suck more doing it again and as a resto druid since Enhancement & Fearl are much better level specs. STill going to sell my character and get back what money I can if my friend agrees so I can stop playing this fucking game.



lol, reading your posts make me giggle


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 23, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> mechanically almost everything we'd likely need is in place. Just needs some tuning.
> 
> there's also some kind of bug where ret aura increases your damage a ton, keep that in mind when testing damage.


I agree that we need tunning but, as far i can see from the beta tests im not quite sure how it will be done, not anytime soon at least.


----------



## Starrk (Aug 23, 2010)

My guild doesn't care for GS much, but I do run with ppl in PUGs where my GS gets me either top Mage or top Rogue status in the raid.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 24, 2010)

Heh, gearscore, I got into a whole lot of early raiding with all PvP gear because the people who just looked at gearscore and not actually at what the gear was for. I did crap for dps but it was fun sneaking in until I got gear that was actually meant for PvE.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 24, 2010)

Stark said:


> My guild doesn't care for GS much, but I do run with ppl in PUGs where my GS gets me either top Mage or top Rogue status in the raid.



My guild gets mad when people run GS as it causes latency by constantly querying everyone's gear.


----------



## Starrk (Aug 24, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> My guild gets mad when people run GS as it causes latency by constantly querying everyone's gear.



That might be why I have shit latency in ICC 25, lol.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 24, 2010)

i notice if you have a mage it seems you have a rogue, is that normal? it happens like every person ive heard


----------



## valerian (Aug 24, 2010)

Fucking laptop keeps turning itself off every time I play on WoW.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 25, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> My guild gets mad when people run GS as it causes latency by constantly querying everyone's gear.


If im not mistaken this kind of issue got fixed recently,the GS is not quering everyone but only the person that you target/inspec etc.
Blizzard force the add on makers to change the way the gs addons work


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Hangatýr, do me a favor:



Seriously dude, consider it.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't feel so bad for playing this now.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 28, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Hey Hangatýr, do me a favor:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously dude, consider it.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfrTAt_m1po[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 29, 2010)

*Face It hag*



Hangat?r said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfrTAt_m1po[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Starrk (Aug 31, 2010)

What seems to be the problem?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 31, 2010)

Gonna make a wild guess here: Sedaiv said something really dumb, and Hangatyr called him on it.

Let me know how accurate I am.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 1, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Gonna make a wild guess here: Sedaiv said something really dumb, and Hangatyr called him on it.
> 
> Let me know how accurate I am.



Actually I was voicing my opinion on how the melee trees for Druid & Shaman suck. Seriously I gotta wait to 46 to be 2% uncrittable and like 50 (forget now) to be fully uncrittable. I also bitched how lame the Enhancement tree is (as usual). However I did give props to the resto trees for both Druids & Shaman and leveling up or PVPing as Resto isn't going to be as much of a chore as it is now. He then Negative Repped me with "CRY SOME MOOOOOOOOORE". Pay backs a bitch. Literally every single post of mine, in this and other topics, he's just neg reffed me constantly, rep abuse.


----------



## Explosives (Sep 1, 2010)

I miss playing WoW 
I cancelled it due to schedule and well.. getting sick of it.. but now I want to play againn D:
Plus, I can't wait for Catacylsm c:


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Actually I was voicing my opinion on how the melee trees for Druid & Shaman suck. Seriously I gotta wait to 46 to be 2% uncrittable and like 50 (forget now) to be fully uncrittable. I also bitched how lame the Enhancement tree is (as usual). However I did give props to the resto trees for both Druids & Shaman and leveling up or PVPing as Resto isn't going to be as much of a chore as it is now. He then Negative Repped me with "CRY SOME MOOOOOOOOORE". Pay backs a bitch. Literally every single post of mine, in this and other topics, he's just neg reffed me constantly, rep abuse.



Lolno. It's not rep abuse when you deserve it. Also, I have not literally neg repped every post of yours, though I find your attempt at making sure just how important you want me to think of you amusing.

Also:


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 1, 2010)

You can be fully uncrittable as feral at 36. 

I think the cry some more was pretty warranted, given the way you posted.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 3, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Lolno. It's not rep abuse when you deserve it. Also, I have not literally neg repped every post of yours, though I find your attempt at making sure just how important you want me to think of you amusing.
> 
> Also:



Actually, repeatedly negging the same person is neg abuse. (rule #3)

So is revenge negging. (rule #4)

And I believe you have both flamebaited each other here recently.

So you are pretty much equally culpable.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 3, 2010)

Yesterday was the last day of my paid time for WoW. I don't much miss it yet but I'm am still eagerly awaiting the beta. I'm at the point where I would rather spend the $15 on anything that isn't just paying for a WoW account I rarely get onto these days. That and at least I'm going to fiddle around with the FF beta a bit. I can't do two mmorpgs at once, I wouldn't be able to do anything else. D:


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Actually, repeatedly negging the same person is neg abuse. (rule #3)
> 
> So is revenge negging. (rule #4)
> 
> ...



Lolno:
 "1. Repeatedly leaving negative reputation for the same member for no good reason," 
I don't neg-rep just for the hell of it, or because of the person. I neg-rep if the post is wrong/retarded/etc. If a person continuously makes such posts, I am well within my rights to neg rep them again, I'd say.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 3, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Lolno:
> "1. Repeatedly leaving negative reputation for the same member for no good reason,"
> I don't neg-rep just for the hell of it, or because of the person. I neg-rep if the post is wrong/retarded/etc. If a person continuously makes such posts, I am well within my rights to neg rep them again, I'd say.





Under Rep Abuse:



> 3. Leaving nothing but or almost nothing but negative reputations *or repeatedly leaving negative reputation for the same member.*



You are looking at the reputation disabling thread, not the actual one on reputation rules.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 4, 2010)

THE DAY IS MINE!


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 4, 2010)

Hmm, level 1's beating level 14's?

Shouldn't be possible.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 4, 2010)

Gray said:


> Hmm, level 1's beating level 14's?
> 
> Shouldn't be possible.


hmmm ????????


----------



## Draffut (Sep 4, 2010)

And I know I've gotten atleast one person's rep temporarily disabled before for a similar situation to this.

You are welcome to ask a mod, the rules you linked is off in a number of spots like Gang negging, which I am pretty sure is abuse.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 4, 2010)

Dont wanna disturb your interesting conversation but this is Wow thread and not rules discussion.

Btw, just saw the 83 lvl items that drop from dungeons ilvl333. SICK!


----------



## Draffut (Sep 4, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Dont wanna disturb your interesting conversation but this is Wow thread and not rules discussion.
> 
> Btw, just saw the 83 lvl items that drop from dungeons ilvl333. SICK!



Ya, the scaling gets more and more out of control each expansion.  Hopefully the stat changes will tone it down somewhat.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 4, 2010)

The 83 lvl staff got 1533 Spell POWER!!! 
Im quite scared of the big differences and the inbalances


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 4, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> The 83 lvl staff got 1533 Spell POWER!!!
> Im quite scared of the big differences and the inbalances



Remember, they did remove spell power from every other item. The only item that will actually have the spell power stat will be weapons. The rest of your spell power will come from int, just like how Warriors/Paladins get Attack Power from str, and how RoguesHunters/Etc get Attack Power from agi.

They made the change so caster's weapon will be the biggest upgrade they can get, just like a melee class.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 5, 2010)

They also plan to do thqat with gems. You'll only get attack power from Agility (Shamen, Hunters, Rogues, and Kitty Druids) or Strength (Warriors, Death Knights, Paladins, Bear Druids with a talent, atleast I read that some months ago) while Owlkin, Shamen, Healadins, Treefolk, Warlocks, Priests and Magi get Spellpower ONLY from Intellegence. 

I also remember them saying there will be no more MP5 and the only source of it is via Spirit. Caster gear will NOT have Spirit while healer gear will. 

Makes it easier to gem/chant I guess. Just gay I'll be a Shaman who's Gemming like a Tardman (I.E. Int like Pallies or Spirit like Druids)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 5, 2010)

SO far on my retri i got 705 mp5.... it is retarded high and probably not intended since i can spam heals and my mana bar wont move


----------



## Vetano-sama (Sep 5, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Yesterday was the last day of my paid time for WoW. I don't much miss it yet but I'm am still eagerly awaiting the beta. I'm at the point where I would rather spend the $15 on anything that isn't just paying for a WoW account I rarely get onto these days. That and at least I'm going to fiddle around with the FF beta a bit. I can't do two mmorpgs at once, I wouldn't be able to do anything else. D:



15$ per month? I believe here it's around 13?. Oh well I'm just small talking.

I hated WOTLK (tried it for like a week) and I certainly won't give cataclysm a shot, because it will be the same, but worse.

Well actually the game might be improving, but the community (atleast on EU servers) are a disgrace. Also WoW has become too much of a number's game. Where's the fun? Where's the epic struggling? I miss the days when you couldn't gear up a character in a matter of days.

This is why I'm playing on a pretbc private server with a pretty high population (700 people online per average). Vanilla was the best. Yes of course the game has improved in quality and everything, but in my opinion WoW is becoming too complex. Too many dungeons. Too much content. Too much time to waste. Too many ways to spend gold.

Also arenas suck. Flying mounts suck. Pallys and Shamans on both sides suck and the lore has been destroyed steadily.

I was just terrible at the game? Well I don't know about that, but here's my armory in case you want to flame 



I tested current WOTLK on my mage for 7 days again (before that I didn't play for 18 months) and it still sucks. I like to remember the game as it used to be, not the abomination it has become


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Makes it easier to gem/chant I guess. Just gay I'll be a Shaman who's Gemming like a Tardman (I.E. Int like Pallies or Spirit like Druids)



iirc you already gem like a tard 


LivingHitokiri said:


> SO far on my retri i got 705 mp5.... it is retarded high and probably not intended since i can spam heals and my mana bar wont move



on beta? i run oom faster than ever because the only efficient heal is holy light, which is also worthless as ret. the amount it heals is tiny, and the cast time is huge. 

gear really does need to scale up fast though, I did twilight highlands and without uldum gear (which supposedly will make a big difference), it was just a nightmare.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 6, 2010)

Vetano-sama said:


> 15$ per month? I believe here it's around 13€. Oh well I'm just small talking.
> 
> I hated WOTLK (tried it for like a week) and I certainly won't give cataclysm a shot, because it will be the same, but worse.
> 
> ...



yeah you're just dumb. rose colored glasses are fun but WoW was basically worse in almost every possible way back then. the only thing that was better was the layouts for 5 mans.


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 6, 2010)

all i've read was QQ... 
the 15$ and 13? it's because of currency, trying that all costumers pays the same... (of course that's never going to happen)
when i read vanilla was the best, i was expecting hardcore raider back then... by the reputation on the character you linked clearly not...
in 7 days your character still stayed on level 70? ok...
i really don't get the too many dungeons, too many ways to spend gold... now is a bad thing to have a variety on what to do on the game? 
if you said It's too simplified that things become boring quickly i would support but complex? too many things? nope sorry

oh and the Arenas, Flying Mounts, Shamans and pallys QQ is 3/4 years Old, so get in with the times.
Now i'm not a lore freak but i'm pretty sure the windhammer dwarfs have been in the lore for quite awhile and that means shamans.... if you want to complain draenei shamans i can accept it. now the it's on the opposite faction!!! please....


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 6, 2010)

Flying mounts are how much again?


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 6, 2010)

1k the normal, 5k epic and i think in cata 5k for 310% speed (if you already have a mount with this speed you won't need to buy) the training
The mount itself, 200g i think for the usual epic ones than it can reach 1.something k some mount like red drake, cenarion expedition mount, etc


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 6, 2010)

Anyone find Malfurion model quite silly?


----------



## Golbez (Sep 6, 2010)

It's cool having over 50000 HP as a Shaman at level 83.

I predict tanks ending with over 150000 HP during endgame raiding.


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 6, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Anyone find Malfurion model quite silly?



i expect it, like garrosh, it's still needing a bit more things to be completed. if they're complete, quite silly


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 6, 2010)

A lot of models still need to be updated, especially mob skins. Seeing the Shaman wolf form update made me lulz, as it's still choppy as hell. Same goes for the cat riding models.


----------



## valerian (Sep 6, 2010)

Yay or nay? 



LivingHitokiri said:


> Anyone find Malfurion model quite silly?



The only thing I don't like about his new model is his mustache, it looks stupid where they've placed it on his face. Other than that he looks pretty badass in my opinion.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 6, 2010)

lol cheap as fuck, get it.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 8, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> iirc you already gem like a tard
> 
> on beta? i run oom faster than ever because the only efficient heal is holy light, which is also worthless as ret. the amount it heals is tiny, and the cast time is huge.
> 
> gear really does need to scale up fast though, I did twilight highlands and without uldum gear (which supposedly will make a big difference), it was just a nightmare.



You don't know shit about gemming the Shaman Class. I'm just lazy in changing all my Enhancement Gems. Besides it's player preference to gem attack power VS haste. If you get on my case for my Resto Mode, again: Shamen gem for HASTE. Crunching the numbers, shamen need hast > Spell power.

EDIT:

As for Flight Training, 1000 for reg, 5000 for Epic BUT if you goto Honor HOld/Thrallmar you'll find that you now get a discount based on rep. I remember when I dropped 5K @ Shadoowmoon Valley, 2 weeks later it would have cost me 4250G


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 8, 2010)

Sedaiv's right about resto shammies gemming for Haste, on mine I'm already past 3k4 SP, we don't need bigger heals, we need faster heals. The more Chain heals you dish out the bigger your output is.

I also found out why Warriors have been boasting to be the best single target tanks for years after gearing mine up a bit.

*They friggin' cheat.*

Mocking Blow makes the mob ignore all incoming threat from anyone but yourself for 6 seconds (thats a bunch of gcd to go batshit on, especially if you pop it while heroism is on) and is on a 1 minute cooldown, I found myself just popping it 4 secs into the fight when hunter MDs start wearing off and melees are all up on the boss's ass going crazy. Its also easy mdoe for whenever you need to grab back aggro from a boss with stacks like saurfang or toravon since it basically negates the other tank's threat for those 6 secs allowing me to just taunt and go to town spamming my 3 buttons.

Not to mention a glyphed Vigileance gives you 15% of that huntard or warlock's threat. Thats free passive threat generation on everything. A good shadow priest or ret paladin with all the instant early damage and built in group healing are especially good with this in AoE situations.

With a few macros you can reduce warrior tanking to 4-5 buttons for AoE situation and 2-3 for boss tanking. its ridiculously simple and effective.

On my druid tank I have to worry about threat for the first part of any fight, popping berserk to build up and get ahead and then having trouble on threat switching bosses (mostly because the other tank has trouble keeping up once I went all out). On the pally its just spamming spells but you do have more buttons to keep track of and can have trouble with your mana. On my DK I often find myself struggling a bit with threat at the start of a fight, I often have to DRW/Hysteria myself to get confortable.

Warrior boss tanking is ridiculously easy and efficient. After being a pally tank for nearly 4 years I'm thinking of switching mains now with cataclysm and another era of single target tanking on the horizon 

especially since warriors always get the cool looking tiers anyway, screw you pink power ranger/banana shoulders set


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 8, 2010)

Tanking use to be an art form

Has anyone played the mage class in beta yet??


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 8, 2010)

No but ive seen a lot on it.

why?


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 8, 2010)

My two classes are War and Mage. Mage is my favorite class, but I can't help to feel like I was playing blizzards redheaded step child sometimes.  

Also, I was wondering how the new spells were working. From what I remember, a large portion of the mage community felt like blizzard dropped the ball with the class.  I just stopped paying attention and it's been many many months since I've done anything with my mage outside grinding for the Conqueror Title and guild stuff one night a week.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 8, 2010)

Did they ruin the Mage class? That's what I've heard.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2010)

Mages are the best dps class in cata atm, by far


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 9, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> My two classes are War and Mage. Mage is my favorite class, but I can't help to feel like I was playing blizzards redheaded step child sometimes.
> 
> Also, I was wondering how the new spells were working. From what I remember, a large portion of the mage community felt like blizzard dropped the ball with the class.  I just stopped paying attention and it's been many many months since I've done anything with my mage outside grinding for the Conqueror Title and guild stuff one night a week.



well i know that wall of fog spell sucks ass, you are able to put it in a large radius but it just sucks ass, the person is only affected by the slow 1 time, its small and easily avoided, long cd.


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 9, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Mages are the best dps class in cata atm, by far



don't worry people that will be fixed 
nah i kid at this point i won't trust any numbers, blizzard is clearly still finding the balance on spells. from the blues i've read there's many things are broken so numbers at this point is meaningless...
From what i've seen on fire mage great AoE Dps but big mana issues


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 9, 2010)

yeah warriors are cheap for tanking. Plus don't forget Rage > Mana > Runic Power. When you're a aggro is pendent on Rage, you can get almost infinite amounts of rage as a tank, where as Paladins eventually go dry and Death Knights MUST have their Runes inorder to generate Runic POwer. Blizzard said they were going to work on that and change it so that higher war/bear tanks won't have unlimited rage vs leveling ones in which case you're struggling to get rage 90% of teh time. I know it's true on my Druid as she can almost never get the rage she needs to swipe or maul.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 9, 2010)

i hate rage i dont get it, understand it, wish warriors had mana. makes it much better. at lvl 25 my warrior can never get any rage ever, i do shit dps even in full boa, worst then people without boa, like 30 dps, makes no sense, i dont get rage shit as fuck, and thats probably why i main a mage


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm not sure how Rage works with DPS Warriors. ButI know for Wartanks and Beartanks it's based on how we dogdge, parry and get hit as well as hit ourselves. It helps to NOT miss, usually expertise is what you want. My Shammy made Exp scrolls for my druid and she doesn't miss very often any more. My Death Knight, yeah she misses more often as she's NOT near hit/expert cap but she holds aggro good assuming noone is killing one I have got diseases or DnD on.

I do htink it's cool with my Deaht Knights current gear (Lutaa on turalyon, Dranei Death Knight) she has 513 Defense, she has like a 5% chance (give or take) to be crit hitted. Defense gems & chants do rock ass. Then agian I got two big 20 defnese gems in her belt buckle & one socketable gear.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 9, 2010)

well, im arms atm for my warrior, it sucks in dungeons and pvp, i charge, get one attack off, and woot! i can use another attack, then wait 3 more seconds to do another, and then wait 3 more seconds to do another, etc etc etc. and none of my moves do a lot of dmg, not more then 250, every 3 seconds. sucks in pvp, and in dungeons


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 9, 2010)

I never really had much of a rage issue on my warrior in dps spec. Although I hadn't been arms for a really long time. I didn't like the burstiness of it with bladestorm. So went with fury for dungeon crawling instead and found myself enjoying it quite a bit more.


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 9, 2010)

how's it possible for someone to enjoy Furry spec?  i couldn't respec quick enough....
I actually don't know what is worst, leveling a Warrior or leveling a pala back in the day... I just leveled a Warrior recently, Worst char leveled ever... boring on pvp, boring on pve... that's what i call a chore...


----------



## Draffut (Sep 9, 2010)

MuNaZ said:


> how's it possible for someone to enjoy Furry spec?  i couldn't respec quick enough....
> I actually don't know what is worst, leveling a Warrior or leveling a pala back in the day... I just leveled a Warrior recently, Worst char leveled ever... boring on pvp, boring on pve... that's what i call a chore...



Furry spec?  Is that the new name for Feral, or when you go Fury in furry costumes.


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 9, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Furry spec?  Is that the new name for Feral, or when you go Fury in furry costumes.



habit of typing about furrys and not the most boring spec ever FURY, congrats want a cookie?


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info, it's nice to see mages back as a glass cannon, despite how short lived it's going to be lol.  

I love my war. I dual spec'd him as prot and arms.  Never had much issues with rage mitigation.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 10, 2010)

Fury lets duel weild two handers, which is cool. I know if I made a Fury Warrior I'd be DPSing with Sulfuras, Hand of Ragnaros and Shadowmourne. That would be pimp on a whole new level.

One thing I like, that I realized after I posted: When I wear this Tempored Saronite Breastplate on my DK, she has 535 Defense @ 76, so he has a 6.2% of NOT getting crit hitted, but it drops my gear score by like 10 points as I do lose 50 armor and 20 Stamina, which is like 300 hit points give or take. I should totally go into a dungeon like that =D 535 Defense and 6.2% uncritable. But I rather have the +10% for my heirloom chest.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 10, 2010)

It is hilarious how I the OP hasn't played wow for over 2 years or so.

maybe I should get back in


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 10, 2010)

sigh... just because it's "cool" doesn't make it fun


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 10, 2010)

you talking to me?


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 10, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you talking to me?



no the one before you... didn't feel like using quote..

if you haven't played in over two years you would have to buy WotLK am i wrong?
anyway i won't give an opinion whether someone should or not return to the game


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, I only got burning crusade.

hell I don't even think I can find my cds.

I quit because the grinding from 39 to 40 was taking epicly long, one area I would get slaughtered by the monsters

other area's monsters were way too weak to get decent XP.

I got tired of it


----------



## Draffut (Sep 10, 2010)

Finally got my Halion caster trinket.


----------



## valerian (Sep 10, 2010)

Holy shit Aslan


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 10, 2010)

Vegitto: They made leveling ridicuously easy now. Hell I can start a new account and withing two weeks have a geared lvl 80 ready for Trial of the Grand Crucader or Icecrown Citadel.

If I remember correctly, the best area for my shaman was Tanaris. i had a lot of fun doing the quests there, once I read 50 I went to Ungoro and the Plaguelands. Then from 58 to 61 it was Hellfire, 62-65 Zangarmarsh, 65-66 was Terrokar, 66-67 was Nagrand, 67-68 was Blades' Edge, 68-69 was Netherstorm, 69-71 was Howling Fjord/Borean Tundra (unless you're stuck in BC then obviusly Shadowmoon) 71-75 was Dragonblight, 75-76 was Grizzly, 76-77 Zul Drak, 77-78 was Storm Peaks, 78-80 was Icecrown.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 11, 2010)

what are you on about? Just do dungeons all the way to 80 if you're too lazy to quest. or pvp even. Stupidly easy, levelling is. Which is a shame as I really enjoy that aspect of the game.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 11, 2010)

Thing is you actually get more XP from questing than instances. In the time it takes to runa  short one like Violet Hold, you get roughly 70-100K XP (including the 33K you get for the daily) where as in the time it took you to that, you could have gotten 100K experince plus 50 gold vs the 20 or so from teh instance.

Don't get me wrong, I'm instance leveling my Druid it's just a drag as at her level, I got uber long instances liek Mara, Ulda to do.


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 11, 2010)

there's not one right answer... for example on my warrior i had such short queues at 30-45 i just did instance leveling, i think in one afternoon i upped 7 levels...
but once you reach northend and Outland i feel dungeon looses it's benefits, the time you spend on the instance doesn't make up in XP of what you would have earned doing quests since let's face it things are way better optimized for leveling... But if you've leveled more than one char you probably get sick of doing the same quests over and over again, so instance/pvp leveling seems so better than repeating that fucking quest again, to get X murloc heads and the murlocs don't have 100% chance drop


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 11, 2010)

That is true. There's some quests I hated to do on my T4 shaman (at the time) but on my instance/heirloom Death Knight, it's a lot more fun. Then again there were a couple of quests on my Death Knight that was harder because I'm tank specced with no ability to heal (save Death Strike) VS my Shaman who was Enhancement but had some nice heals and Fearl Spirit God Mode.

But I just hat running Mara & Uldaman. Hell I hate Sunken Temple. But I'll que for Stratholme & Scholomance at that level.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 11, 2010)

I love call to arms alterac valley, got my 73 pally to 75 in like 4 hours, planning to get him to 80 by mid sunday.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 12, 2010)

Fuck off, Fully uncrittable Druids @ 51 fuck that. I guess I should go back to leveling up my druid =/


----------



## Mori` (Sep 12, 2010)

4.0 is on the ptr apparently.

And by that I mean the new talent changes and so on that we'll get to take for a spin before cata hits. Can't be too long to go now.


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 12, 2010)

well it still can, but yeah it looks the late October/November release date possible


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 13, 2010)

Still this is weird, Cata is ages ago before  it is done and it needs lot of work, i think the lunched this ptr to calm down the crowds or just to confuse us.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2010)

Im guessing early december.

Im more curious about the expansion after cataclysm. New class ftw.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Still this is weird, Cata is ages ago before  it is done and it needs lot of work, i think the lunched this ptr to calm down the crowds or just to confuse us.



I'd guess they feel the talents are in a decent place now and want to open it up to getting more opinions on how they're working. There's no doubt people are getting a bit bored with the wait for Cata, so giving them a bit of extra time playing around with the new talents just sort of ties things over till the actual content gets released. Something like that.

mmo-champ has it slated as a 2nd nov release o_O


----------



## Chausie (Sep 13, 2010)

I have no idea what to play in cata. I'd like to stick with my enhance shaman as my main, but if they change the playstyle up too much I'll prob pick something else. Love enhance just as it is on live :/


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2010)

they seem to be changing a lot with melee classes. my mage is staying a lot similar, but nothing as drastic as paladins.

although im super excited to play pallies in cata, holy power, king gaurdian angel thing, blinding light? wow, awesome as hell. They made curtain of frost spell completely shit which pisses me off. 10 yards, 1 time slow and 5k damage, oooooooooooooooo love that shit is so cool!!!!! like i cant use freeze(with my now always out water elemental) or frost nova, or cone of cold with its 50+ chance to freeze. god dumb ass blizzard.

then they gave us time warp, awesome, completely useless spell if a shaman  is in the raid, which there almost almost always is. 

flame orb is gay, another lame aoe, slow as hell, on a long cool down, with mediocre damage, good to waste mah mana on? hell no. 3 almost completely useless spells. 

I cant wait for diablo 3, they will probably wow-ilize that too


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 15, 2010)

s a r i n said:


> I have no idea what to play in cata. I'd like to stick with my enhance shaman as my main, but if they change the playstyle up too much I'll prob pick something else. Love enhance just as it is on live :/



PROCASTINATING ENHANCEMENT SHAMEN UNITE... tomorrow...


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2010)

Lololol. Instead of racial mounts, Worgen are seemingly gonna get plains-running.


----------



## valerian (Sep 18, 2010)

It probably had something to do with Blizzard not finding a suitable enough mount for the Worgen.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 18, 2010)

Mostly I haven't been paying attention to Cataclysm news. But when I read the Running Wild bit about Worgen I just had to go looking.


> This is also of course very different from the original Plainsrunning implemented for taurens. We have no plans to try and bring that ability back in any form.


This line totally made me laugh and I couldn't tell if they were trying to be silly or not.

Other points of interesting - "?Pebble - Right Click to summon and dismiss Pebble. / Instant" Heck yeah, pet rock added. All my dreams are coming true. And the camel mounts make me giggle.


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm happy about the Running Wild change, definitly rolling/raceswitching a worgen now.

And lol at the plainsrunning bit, that thing sucked so bad in so many ways.

The idea of having Worgs as mounts felt kinda wrong, a wolf riding another wofl? Really?


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 19, 2010)

/QQ ON: OMG horde races get cars and alliance non-worgen get Nothing!!!!11 QQQQQQ

Now that is off my system... it makes perfect sense from a design/lore perspective, but let's be serious, who cares about ground mounts now it's all about flying ones


----------



## valerian (Sep 19, 2010)

Alliance players should be able to mount Worgen females instead.


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 19, 2010)

Better mount them from behind, that psycho face isn't exactly pretty to look at.


----------



## valerian (Sep 19, 2010)

I wonder if we'll be able to use Running Wild in human form?  

:ho


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 19, 2010)

^Yes, It will be called streaking


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 19, 2010)

Man the Worgen mount is epic.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 19, 2010)

Worgen should get mounts. Give them something like bears or other smaller wolves


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

MuNaZ said:


> /QQ ON: OMG horde races get cars and alliance non-worgen get Nothing!!!!11 QQQQQQ
> 
> Now that is off my system... it makes perfect sense from a design/lore perspective, but let's be serious, who cares about ground mounts now it's all about flying ones



Given that the final Goblin mount design sucks total ass, I'm alright with it.

But that being said, Worgen Druid now officially have no reason to buy a mount, ever.


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Given that the final Goblin mount design sucks total ass, I'm alright with it.
> 
> But that being said, Worgen Druid now officially have no reason to buy a mount, ever.



yeah i know the model is not a great thing... but if you want a motorized vehicle with wheels with annoying sounds and you don't want to spend 15k it's a fine alternative 

now that you mention druids... In Cata tauren druids are a must kill target when you're farming herbs


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2010)

i lold at female Worgen modules... they look ridiculous in game


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 19, 2010)

oh yeah from the vids i saw it looks the worgen is wearing a worgen mask over her face... or maybe the head was stretched together or someting

[YOUTUBE]f2n7IYQrqVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 22, 2010)

Is anyone else losing interest in WoW at the moment seeing as there's not much point farming heroics and gearing up seeing as that gear will be obsolete in just over a month, plus levelling through the Vanilla content seems repetitive?


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 22, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Is anyone else losing interest in WoW at the moment seeing as there's not much point farming heroics and gearing up seeing as that gear will be obsolete in just over a month, plus levelling through the Vanilla content seems repetitive?



you did read about the conversion of the current stuff to gold and points of the next expansion right?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 22, 2010)

yeh but thats not enough to waste time on.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 23, 2010)

Finally I can get rid of my crap I've picked up that was PVP & get rid of my Badges of Justice which I got about 300 of


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 23, 2010)

I just had possibly the most dire  HC PoS run ever, I swear that pretty much every human Ret Pala with the male Belf DBZ haircut is an idiot.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 23, 2010)

Hahahah, what happen exactly ?


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 23, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Hahahah, what happen exactly ?



I was the tank, this guy kept spamming gogogogogogogo for every set of mobs, he tried to pull, he had Righteous Fury on, he caused us to wipe three times on Scourgelord Tyrannus by putting out a fair amount of DPS when he had the brand, meaning I ended up dying and subsequently the whole group did.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 23, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> I was the tank, this guy kept spamming gogogogogogogo for every set of mobs, he tried to pull, he had Righteous Fury on, he caused us to wipe three times on Scourgelord Tyrannus by putting out a fair amount of DPS when he had the brand, meaning I ended up dying and subsequently the whole group did.



Sounds like he was purposely killing you all.


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 23, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Sounds like he was purposely killing you all.



That or he's just a complete idiot or an ebayer.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 23, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> That or he's just a complete idiot or an ebayer.



Ebayers would be lost and confused and most likely slow.
Possibly an idiot but I think he was trolling you.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 23, 2010)

Finally got H Sindy!

Now to wipe on H LK until the expansion comes out!


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 23, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Finally got H Sindy!
> 
> Now to wipe on H LK until the expansion comes out!



Ha! I havent attempted normal 10m LK since about 4 months ago. Its so hard to find a group now and Ive yet to get a damn 264 t10 token in a 25m raid.

Ive gotta pug all this shit now since my guild has gone silent until the expansion.


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 23, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Ebayers would be lost and confused and most likely slow.
> Possibly an idiot but I think he was trolling you.



Oh well, at least I got my emblems, which I can't really motivate myself to do seeing as Cata will render the emblem gear pretty obsolete.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 23, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Oh well, at least I got my emblems, which I can't really motivate myself to do seeing as Cata will render the emblem gear pretty obsolete.



Kind of sucks t10 probably isnt even going to last to L83.


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 23, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Kind of sucks t10 probably isnt even going to last to L83.



Doing Pugs as a tank aren't all that fun anyway, what class/race do you play out of interest?


----------



## Draffut (Sep 23, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Ha! I havent attempted normal 10m LK since about 4 months ago. Its so hard to find a group now and Ive yet to get a damn 264 t10 token in a 25m raid.
> 
> Ive gotta pug all this shit now since my guild has gone silent until the expansion.



Since I've taken like 4 3+ month breaks since release, I've ended up in that situation many times.

I did almost everything in Vanilla, but still have never seen BT for various reasons.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 23, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Doing Pugs as a tank aren't all that fun anyway, what class/race do you play out of interest?



My main is a 80 paladin. I also got a 80 holy priest and marksman hunter.


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 23, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> My main is a 80 paladin. I also got a 80 holy priest and marksman hunter.



Paladin eh? Horde or Alliance? I'm a Gnomish Prot Warrior, plus I have a mage I'm leveling up.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 23, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Paladin eh? Horde or Alliance? I'm a Gnomish Prot Warrior, plus I have a mage I'm leveling up.



I was alliance pre-bc but went to horde so my characters are all horde.

My hunter was my main back then and got him the commander title. Ive since server transferred and faction changed him to horde as well. I decided to get him to 80 so now hes my 3rd 80. My priest is in 4/5 t10 and my damn paladin cant seem to get a single piece of 264 t10 despite the amount of icc 25s Iva ran. Saurfang literally never dropped the pally token and I could never get into a group that is competent enough to kill another t10 token boss.

Despite all that my paladin is still 8/12 in ICC25 and stuck at 11/12 in ICC 10. Its so hard to find a group where there isnt 1 or 2 people in the group that ruins it for the rest of us.

I see people closely geared to me still pulling less numbers then when the buff was 10% then me. Its just sad.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 23, 2010)

I just got WotLK expansion a few days ago. I wonder who long it will take for Cataclysm to be retailed in a digital version?

I'm currently leveling a frost mage also there is a Shaman was my main but I'm leaving it alone for now.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 25, 2010)

I haven't done ICC in maybe 4 months. I guess I could give it a college try in 10 man. I mean I know all the fights up to Sindy and i forget her fight. I'm SOMEWHAT aware of LK but I haven't done LK or reseached his much.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 25, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I haven't done ICC in maybe 4 months. I guess I could give it a college try in 10 man. I mean I know all the fights up to Sindy and i forget her fight. I'm SOMEWHAT aware of LK but I haven't done LK or reseached his much.



It doesnt take much. It takes me like 2-3 fights to feel comfortable for any boss fight. The only thing that adds pressure is picking up the slack for incompetent players.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 25, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> It doesnt take much. It takes me like 2-3 fights to feel comfortable for any boss fight. The only thing that adds pressure is picking up the slack for incompetent players.



Sadly I only know maybe half a backers dozen rounded up players who are fully competant in their job and able to pick up the slack for others.

I'm just psyched I'm about to get my lock awaited 2 lvl 80s. 1/3 of the way through 77 and as soon as my DK hits 78 onto Storm Peaks then IC.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive only been playing since feb, and ive just recently gotten the 1st wing done on normal icc10.

Sad fact is, unless yer in a dedicated (and by dedicated. everybody agree's to, and honors pre-set raid times and practice runs) group, its going to be nearly mission-impossible to get thru/past the final hall, much less LK.

Rather a pathetic little circle, i have to say. You arnt wanted in most raids unless you have the gear / experience for the fights, but you cant GET either w/o getting into raids 

And of course, seeing as how 95% of the adverts i see for icc runs DO NOT have the "mostly guild runners / on alts" in them, its almost always all slap'd together pug'ers which you'll be lucky to get past the first wing with.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 25, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> It doesnt take much. It takes me like 2-3 fights to feel comfortable for any boss fight. *The only thing that adds pressure is picking up the slack for incompetent players.*


Wrath has made over half of the raiding population incompetent. It's pathetic to see a 25 ICC pug wipe on Marrowgar with the 30% buff because people can't kill bone spikes or move out of the blue fire. 

That's why I haven't raided ICC since my guild broke up. Too many idiots.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 25, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> Wrath has made over half of the raiding population incompetent. It's pathetic to see a 25 ICC pug wipe on Marrowgar with the 30% buff because people can't kill bone spikes or move out of the blue fire.
> 
> That's why I haven't raided ICC since my guild broke up. Too many idiots.



Cata heroic 5 mans are going to be raping people in the ass with a giant tree. Cant wait to get my ass repeatedly kicked because of some fucktard in dungeon finder. Was watching a video of a boss fight on mmo-champion and they just continued to get destroyed.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 25, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Cata heroic 5 mans are going to be raping people in the ass with a giant tree. Cant wait to get my ass repeatedly kicked because of some fucktard in dungeon finder. Was watching a video of a boss fight on mmo-champion and they just continued to get destroyed.


Heroic Vortex Pinnacle is cake.

Heroic Blackrock Caverns, Throne of Tides, and the "new" Deadmines and SFK are the hard ones. 

My only concern is that with the return to CC, my fury warrior main will have a harder than normal time in the new 5 mans.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 25, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> Heroic Vortex Pinnacle is cake.
> 
> Heroic Blackrock Caverns, Throne of Tides, and the "new" Deadmines and SFK are the hard ones.
> 
> My only concern is that with the return to CC, my fury warrior main will have a harder than normal time in the new 5 mans.



I cant wait to play my paladin. Its going to be like playing a new game since they fricken can never get the god damn ret spec right every expansion.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm nervous about Cataclysm.

My WoW subscription was canceled not too long ago as I found WotLK to be absolutely pathetic. It gave us all very high hopes and then turned out to be a joke. Raiding took about as much focus as chewing gum, the majority of the classes had anything that made them unique taken away (for instance, Shadow Priests are now just shadow damage nukers, and their mana restoring ability has been given to almost all DPSers), hybrids went on steroids, emblems and badges went to hell...

Yeah, it was bad.

And now Cataclysm _seems like_ it's Blizzard's effort to make WoW a respectable, difficult game again, inwhich you have to put forth effort. They also seem to be working on making what they already have feel more expanded, as opposed to throwing new content on on random whims.

It _sounds like_ they realized their mistakes with Wrath of the Lich King and are trying to return to a similiar setting as was in The Burning Crusade.

Admittedly, I haven't been keeping up with Cacalysm news much, so this is just what I've gathered from my fragments of information about the Beta.

I'm just quite nervous about getting my hopes up.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 26, 2010)

So I got into Beta...


----------



## Draffut (Sep 26, 2010)

Finally got a 310% mount!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 27, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Finally got a 310% mount!



gz, saves you another 5k hehe =p

apparently cata release date may be being postponed <_<


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 27, 2010)

Moridin said:


> gz, saves you another 5k hehe =p
> 
> apparently cata release date may be being postponed <_<



Im not surprised. They havent even tested raid content yet much less get all the loot in the 5 man heroics.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 27, 2010)

December? Great, it will probably be released in the middle of finals week like 3.3 was.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 27, 2010)

You hunters who got the Tier 2 armor, this is for you.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hell yes, the guys I raided with in TBC are getting back together for Cata. Now I won't have to spend weeks trying to find a decent guild.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 28, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> Hell yes, the guys I raided with in TBC are getting back together for Cata. Now I won't have to spend weeks trying to find a decent guild.



Probably because Cata will involve dungeons where you actually have to plan out every pull and boss fight.

CC FTW.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 28, 2010)

I remember when chain pulling in BC Heroics was a terrible idea and you had to focus on crowd control and not just AOE. The only time you AOE'd ot death was Molten Core, and you only did that on the Core Hounds prior to the big Core Hound boss. Heck I remember during Garr's fight you killed him first before his adds.

Thing is not everyone learns from their mistakes. I still think we need to keep the defense mechanic in. Survival of the Fittest was the one nice thing about Druids. They could be uncrittable at . Now they're uncrittable at . Still it could always get worst I guess.

Any idea what the 4.5GB DL was for today?


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 28, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> You hunters who got the Tier 2 armor, this is for you.



My memory is hazy but isnt this based off of Ronin Warriors?


----------



## Starrk (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't like the Rogue Tier 11. :/ Mainly because my main's one.

The Warlock T11 reminds me of Scarecrow in _Batman Begins_.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 28, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I remember when chain pulling in BC Heroics was a terrible idea and you had to focus on crowd control and not just AOE. The only time you AOE'd ot death was Molten Core, and you only did that on the Core Hounds prior to the big Core Hound boss. *Heck I remember during Garr's fight you killed him first before his adds.*



You must have done the fight differently.  We took the adds 1 at a time until only the banished ones were left, then we killed the boss.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 29, 2010)

My friend from Ascent told me they killed the adds last then killed Garr first. I guess everyone had different methods, and several of them worked.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 29, 2010)

2 weeks till 4.01 should hit =)


----------



## Starrk (Sep 29, 2010)

Moridin said:


> 2 weeks till 4.01 *should* hit =)



Maybe.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 30, 2010)

Moridin said:


> 2 weeks till 4.01 should hit =)


Actually, it could be as early as October 5th. Ghostcrawler said that they might release it a week before Season 8 ends (tentatively October 12), and the WoW trial account website lists the new streaming launcher (implemented in 4.0.1) will be available on the 5th.

So we'll see.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 30, 2010)

Also confirmed the patches before Cataclysm hits will not contain the ability to make Worgen or Goblins. 

At least the new interface for Paladins (Holy Power), Warlocks (Soul Shard management), and Moonkins (Eclipse UI?) will be added, as well as the new talent tree layout.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 30, 2010)

Stark said:


> Also confirmed the patches before Cataclysm hits will not contain the ability to make Worgen or Goblins.



Of course not, their zones wont exist until the old world gets revamped.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 30, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Of course not, their zones wont exist until the old world gets revamped.



But the Cataclysm itself occurs in 4.0.3.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 30, 2010)

Cataclysm will be released on December 7.



Assuming Blizzard sticks with the "week before Season 9" plan, this should be the official date. 

...right smack dab in the middle of my finals. Lovely.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2010)

Stark said:


> But the Cataclysm itself occurs in 4.0.3.



You can't make a Blood Elf or Draenei unless you buy TBC... why would Goblin and Worgen be available before purchasing Cata? You have to actually buy the expansion to access new expansion races, just saying.

4.0.1 will include all the talent changes, and what levels you learn abilities at, etc. all the class changes will be included.

4.0.3 will give you access to the new class combos, like Orc Mage, Troll Druid, new Troll and Gnome starting zones. And the new 1-60 content.

Cataclysm will give you access to Goblins, Worgen, Archaeology, 80-85 content/zones, etc.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 1, 2010)

But I want everything nao!


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 1, 2010)

New flexible raid lockouts coming with 4.0 

I fail to understand how getting restrained to only one of the 2 loot tables/heroic modes/drakes is flexible.

Silly blizzard trying to shove their new lockout system on content that wasn't meant for it


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 1, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Silly blizzard trying to shove their new lockout system on content that wasn't meant for it


They want to test out the system before Cata hits, so they can work out any bugs or kinks.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 1, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> They want to test out the system before Cata hits, so they can work out any bugs or kinks.



The problem with the Beta testers who get invites is that most of these people relish in the fact that they get to experience things before everyone else. They're too busy doing as much as they can to actually provide feedback, which was the point of them getting the invite.

So Blizzard is stuck with features that have received minimal feedback, and they either decide to implement it anyway, or push it back to give more time to find errors in it. So because of the short-comings of these lucky players, the rest of us have to experience broken features.


----------



## Nodonn (Oct 2, 2010)

Where would the beta people test this?
ICC? Ulduar?
Why would you go there if you have pretty much all of shiny new Cataclysm to do?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 2, 2010)

i predict tons of qq about the new lock out thingy XD


----------



## Starrk (Oct 2, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> i predict tons of qq about the new lock out thingy XD



It's innovative, sure.

But we'll have to wait until we can experience it before we pass judgement, in my opinion.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 2, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> i predict tons of qq about the new lock out thingy XD



My guild is already complaing about it en mass.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 2, 2010)

8,001 get. 

Odd, my guild is enthusiastic about it.


----------



## ChaosDream (Oct 2, 2010)

World Of Warcraft is made of win.<3


----------



## Starrk (Oct 3, 2010)

ChaosDream said:


> World Of Warcraft is made of win.<3



It's actually made of pixels and stuff, but okay.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 3, 2010)

Stark said:


> It's actually made of pixels and stuff, but okay.



It's made of pain, agony, and digitalized crack.


----------



## Nodonn (Oct 4, 2010)

So... Cata will only be 5 euros too expensive.
At least it's better than the 16 euros extra we had to pay for Starcraft 2.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 6, 2010)

Man, can't wait for CAta to drop, gettin' hype again. DragonAge has given me a new interest in the rogue class, though. So I might just have to go full-on Druid/Hunter/Mage/Rogue... heh, I don't tank.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Mage/Rogue



These are my mains. 

And I love them.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2010)

Might just dump Hunter entirely, tbh.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 9, 2010)

I might unfreeze my account and continue leveling my Death Knight. I mean I was starting to have some fun again. I just want my friend to come back so we can have fun.


----------



## Jeefus (Oct 9, 2010)

Mains are Mage & War

might level mage just to have it...just depends on how it's improved.


----------



## Junas (Oct 11, 2010)

I was wondering, anyone in the beta from here?


----------



## Draffut (Oct 11, 2010)

Junas said:


> I was wondering, anyone in the beta from here?



I was, though I didn't use it much.

The PTR is up though, so just about anyone can try it out.


----------



## ChaosDream (Oct 11, 2010)

I might reroll aswell, I've played mage for an awfully long time now x___x


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 11, 2010)

Even though I stopped playing a little over a month ago I still vaguely pay attention. With the possibility of 4.0.1. actually hitting tomorrow I'm tossing around the idea of coming back. I haven't taken part in any of the major WoW switches over despite having made an account a couple weeks into release. Heck, even having been part of beta (vanilla) I remember missing the end by doing one last instance and going out dancing on tables in Shadowfang Keep with the rest of my group. I feel like maybe I'm missing something in not being part of at least this one.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 11, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Even though I stopped playing a little over a month ago I still vaguely pay attention. With the possibility of 4.0.1. actually hitting tomorrow I'm tossing around the idea of coming back. I haven't taken part in any of the major WoW switches over despite having made an account a couple weeks into release. Heck, even having been part of beta (vanilla) I remember missing the end by doing one last instance and going out dancing on tables in Shadowfang Keep with the rest of my group. I feel like maybe I'm missing something in not being part of at least this one.



I've missed both previous expansion trnasitions too.  I always seamed to get bored like 3-4 months before they hit, and quit the game.

This will be the first one I will be here for.


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 12, 2010)

Its patch time!

Whats up with everyone calling you a virgin and that they are too busy smashing vagina and hanging with the bros when you call them out and point out how much they suck?

Ive had this happen twice today cause well quite frankly I am a dick half the time when I see someone pushing 700 dps in a heroic or is constantly wiping the group but Im at least commenting on the flaw they are having. Seriously though, I would think people would read the spells or talents they get during the months upon months of leveling to 80 before realize that seal of wisdom is just down right retarded to use when your a ret paladin due to the mana return of judgment. Guess not though.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 12, 2010)

RIP Tree Druids 

Got a nice screenshot of them gathering in town for one last dance off





ChaosDream said:


> I might reroll aswell, I've played mage for an awfully long time now x___x


Same here even though I'm not at all bored with mine

Going to try leveling a hunter with their new focus resource


----------



## Draffut (Oct 12, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Its patch time!
> 
> Whats up with everyone calling you a virgin and that they are too busy smashing vagina and hanging with the bros when you call them out and point out how much they suck?
> 
> Ive had this happen twice today cause well quite frankly I am a dick half the time when I see someone pushing 700 dps in a heroic or is constantly wiping the group but Im at least commenting on the flaw they are having. Seriously though, I would think people would read the spells or talents they get during the months upon months of leveling to 80 before realize that seal of wisdom is just down right retarded to use when your a ret paladin due to the mana return of judgment. Guess not though.



When I see that, I usually just make a comment along the lines of.

"Man, 700 dps.  I remember when I was a lvl 60 warlock."


----------



## Starrk (Oct 12, 2010)

So I can't get my account back up until I move on the 19th, so I'm going to be a week late to the patch.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 12, 2010)

Heh, when I see people with abyssmal dps in heroics I don't bother saying anything. As long as they aren't doing something stupid like aggroing everything or somehow wiping the group as dps I don't especially care. I remember walking around doing less than 1k dps at 80 on my pvp geared warrior. Who am I to fault other people for gearing up for instances. If it were a raid then I'd voice some concern. 

@Stark: Aw, hope your move goes smoothly!


----------



## Starrk (Oct 12, 2010)

I always used to blow people away in Heroics with my leet Rogue skills.

Now I have to test out the new talent tree.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 12, 2010)

In other news, Shamans in do 40k crit earthshocks.... GOOD!


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 12, 2010)

okay, just been kicked off server, roll on tommorrow 

baught 10 primodial saronites for my axe, 50g each


----------



## Levithian (Oct 12, 2010)

*Need addon help.*

My carbonite wont work with the new patch, any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 13, 2010)

As this is a whole new patch version, you'll likely need to reinstall most of your add-in's. Wait for the designers to releae 4.0.1 versions, most are still 3.3.5


----------



## Draffut (Oct 13, 2010)

Guild tried to run ICC last night.  With new specs, no add-ons, and fucked up v-targetting it wasn't very pretty.

Killed H Marrow after a couple attempts.

Only got H LDW to 30% of herfirst phase, and died horribly.  Called the raid after that.


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 13, 2010)

Have Yogg +1 tonight.
Having to tank as a blood spec DK instead of Frost will be interesting for AoEing etc.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh man, I am so confused. I assumed I would be screwy for not playing after a month or two. But then coming back to all these changes, I don't know at all how I should be speccing my warrior. I'd like to try out duel-wielding one-handed weapons but then there's the pain in the ass of getting two that could equal my current two two-handed weapons.


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 13, 2010)

I think the DW 1h weapons is mainly for Cata, for when Strength/Stamina will be on One handed DPS Axes/Sword again.

Might be interesting to try now if you can grab some heroic 277 from lootship pugs.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 13, 2010)

Playing a backstab shadowdance rogue is the most fun I've had playing a rogue in WoW since TBC. I've found that rogues are one of the only classes who can stay on top of mages and keep enough pressure on them until they are dead. With shadowdance you can literally lock a mage down completely until they are dead.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 13, 2010)

They fucked up my characters. >.<


----------



## Xion (Oct 13, 2010)

Feral DPS got fucking roflnerfed. It is no longer raid viable. -_-

First time I've played that I actually have to go boomkin to do higher-tier content.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 13, 2010)

Im loving the mage changes


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 13, 2010)

Blizzard took Gelpad away from me. T_T


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 13, 2010)

Nova said:


> Im loving the mage changes


I hope you're joking.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 13, 2010)

Gray said:


> I hope you're joking.



Your right, fire mages doing the best dmg in the game right now is terrible....



Xion said:


> Feral DPS got fucking roflnerfed. It is no longer raid viable. -_-
> 
> First time I've played that I actually have to go boomkin to do higher-tier content.



Our Fury Warrior refuses to log on she's so pissed about how bad shes been nerfed.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm liking most of the changes so far, my only problem is my textures appear to be fucked up, every time I come near water I get a mirror-effect like this



Anyone else got this or has a clue?


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 14, 2010)

Yay it's finally installing properly!

Now I can't can bitch about the changes like everyone else 

All my honour points and my poor mage  I haven't even checked the shaman yet. The spellbook looks kind of silly and how come SHIFT+B doesn't open all my bags? This annoys me


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 14, 2010)

^I know they removed the shift+B 

Btw guys, I'm levelling a pala but people are saying ret is dead , is it still a viable spec to level with though


----------



## Xion (Oct 14, 2010)

Blizz announced they will buff fury, arms, feral dps, and retadins.

And nerf mages back to the Stone Age. No more 25k DPS mages. Haha! 

Although tbh I'm really not hopeful my feral will ever be as good as it was pre-4.0.1 with all the arpen gone and the feral ap dropped. I mean it's like I'm a n00b all over again, only this time the n00b is ingrained in the class.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 14, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> ^I know they removed the shift+B
> 
> Btw guys, I'm levelling a pala but people are saying ret is dead , is it still a viable spec to level with though



Pally AoE is crap now.  You can still level it, and it will be fixed eventually, but right now it's crap.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 14, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Fury,. Arms, Kitties, and Retadins do enough DPS.





Come on back to reality my butthurt friend.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2010)

Lol, haven't you all learned to ignore Sedaiv on pretty much everything? Almost every other thing he spouts is faecal.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 14, 2010)

Tanked a few heroics on my Pally/Dk tanks only so far (no raid scheduled until sunday so).

AoE threat was seriously nerf'd for paladins, HotR was basically turned into the old bear Swipe, making it nigh useless against any serious AoE dps, consecration now needs to be used at key moments and we lost seal of cleave. Not to mention that HoTR also doesn't spread seal of vengeance around anymore either, so no more putting dots on all targets for extra threat.

I still was able to manage holding 8-9 mobs at a time on my pally, but I had some frost pulling 8k dps in a 5-man 10k threat right under me. Single-target is still effective, but again, its been nerf'd as well.

For the Blood Dk its a whole other story, if you were used to frost tanking you're gonna feel nerf'd, if you were used to blood tanking... well you're still gonna feel nerf'd on single target but buffed on AoE. BloodBoil aside from having a nice new animation is fairly effective (considering the new AoE threat standards that is, its still bad compared to what we are used to). The only problem I see with it is that dpsers aren't giving me time to

-apply first disease
-apply 2nd disease
-apply pestilence
-start blood boiling
-death & decay if needed

They just go nuts after the first icy touch and then aggro goes wild.

Then again, tanking is designed for cataclysm content, where pulling aggro means you die because the healer isn't gonna waste his mana keeping a dps up and where people are gonna have to give tanks a few seconds to grab initial aggro.

I'm not touching my bear tank, all I'm hearing from other bears are QQs, gonna test-drive my warrior next.

On a sidenote, shaman healing is smexy right now and probably will be the easiest healer in cataclysm simply due to mana efficiency.


----------



## Nodonn (Oct 14, 2010)

Today I died twice attempting to solo Moroes.
After that I heartstoned out and sulked in Dalaran.


----------



## Jeefus (Oct 14, 2010)

Xion said:


> Blizz announced they will buff fury, arms, feral dps, and retadins.
> 
> And nerf mages back to the Stone Age. No more 25k DPS mages. Haha!



Buut...but....buttttt....my Pyroblast!...they added a ! to the name....and it is finally as nice and shinny as it was in Vanilla......

we should get to keep our 25k crits, cause it will even out when everyone reaches 85.....

I knew it was too good to be true...just knew it..


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2010)

* my wow is laggy like hell...any ideas how to fix it ?

i srsly tryed everything 
*


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2010)

Quit playing.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2010)

*yeah right and miss Cata !! NEVER !! *


----------



## Starrk (Oct 14, 2010)

You have until 4.0.3.

That's when the actual "Sundering" occurs.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2010)

The new Fire Mage tier gear is awesome.


----------



## Jeefus (Oct 14, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> The new Fire Mage tier gear is awesome.




yeah I am liking a lot of the new gear

I also like the vanillaish aspect of getting the good stuff again, though I'm sure a lot of people will hate it.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 15, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Tanked a few heroics on my Pally/Dk tanks only so far (no raid scheduled until sunday so).
> 
> AoE threat was seriously nerf'd for paladins, HotR was basically turned into the old bear Swipe, making it nigh useless against any serious AoE dps, consecration now needs to be used at key moments and we lost seal of cleave. Not to mention that HoTR also doesn't spread seal of vengeance around anymore either, so no more putting dots on all targets for extra threat.
> 
> ...



Resto SHaman has always been fun... in grouping. If you're soloing/leveling it's really really sucked. Trust me, I know from experience how much it sucks.

The tank Rotation I use, even when the instance is Orange to me (Like I"m at the level to que for it) is...

DND (all pulls are AOE =/) Icy Touch, Plauge Strike, Pestilence, Death Coil (until Runic is dumped). Death Strike x2 (when Frost & unholy return), Blood Boil/Heart Strike x6 (4+ mobs BB, 1-3 mobs Heart Strike). 

Always works for me. The only time I lose aggro is when the Rogue isn't using Tricks of the Trade or Hunter isn't using Misdirecting Shot. Even if I have like a Retadin, Enhanceman, Mage and random healer, I still hold aggro. DND is more important when you don't got a Hunter or Rogue.

I don't see why people piss all over Death Knights. I'm doing just fine with my tank knight. I guess I gotta replace all my +Defense gems with HP gems now... once I get expert capped. 

Velvet: don't listen to Fagat?r. Turn all you system & video stuff for WoW to MINIMUM. That's what I do and I work JUST fine.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 15, 2010)

Resto shamans reach 40k hps at valithra with ease, when Holy paladins get beaten by Shadow priest on BQ 
Also druid healers look good on raid healing.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2010)

> Velvet: don't listen to Fagatýr. Turn all you system & video stuff  for WoW to MINIMUM. That's what I do and I work JUST fine.



*thankies pek i turned everything to low and it works even better than before the patch :33*


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 15, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Velvet: don't listen to Fagat?r. Turn all you system & video stuff for WoW to MINIMUM. That's what I do and I work JUST fine.



Such rapier wit!


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 15, 2010)

*Warrior test-drive*
Finally got to test my warrior tank, it is by far my favourite out of the 3 (not counting druids, not touching druids for a while since feral seems broken).

The only difference when tanking with a warrior now is that you lost Mocking Blow easy-mode for boss tanking but I'm guessing the double damage on shield slam while shield block is active is supposed to make up for it. We also lost vigileance's free 15% threat. (I didn't even pick up the new talent vigileance simply because I think its not worth the point you could spend elsewhere, unless you're a pvp addict, and even then, there's still better stuff)

And thats it. No AoE nerf (Shockwave was reduced by an abyssmally small amount but the AoE Rend more than makes up for it), no single-target nerf, no nothing.

The only thing is that (like all tanks) we're squishier so we get hurt more easilly since we lose around 4k armor and the defense avoidance, but on the other hand we gained some nice healing capabilities.

All in all I was able to tank just like I did before 4.0 the exception  being that I replaced my revenge+free heroic strike macro by regular revenge and forgot to add heroic strike in my rotation, but still faired better than with the pally/DK without it.

AoE is a joke with a warrior, use a devastate+cleave macro and spam it trough the encounter while tab-targeting, shockwave the mobs, then rend, then thunderclap and proceed with spamming the devastate/cleave macro while tossing in thunderclap every now and then. You can also start with a glyphed demo shout if you think you'll get hurt. Its still the same as it was.

Boss tanking is still easy, pop shield block+shield slam for instant high threat and you're set for the rest fo the fight, I even had some clueless DK "dpsing" in blood spec and blood presence and he was nowhere near me on threat.

*Hunter test-drive*
Also took my hunter to the target dummy to see if MM was really still ahead of BM and was surprised with the results, they are just about the same as far as dps is concerned.

This testing was done with a raptor pet (for the 12% armorpen even tho the tooltip says it stacks to 20% it doesn't) a regular Njordar bow (i251), 5k5gs and your average 47% crit, 11% haste and 15.00 Mastery. No buffs.

MM is more stable but requires you to get your rotation down perfectly, I was hovering around 4k9-5k1. (Requires you to be stationary alot, probably will change with aspect of the fox at 85 tho)

BM is bursty but much, much more forgiving than MM, it does tend to plummet between beastial wraths tho, 4k6-5k2. (Much easier on movement heavy fights simply because your focus goes up so easilly that you rely a lot less on steady shots than MM)

I didn't bother to test Surv because I just hate the spec.

All in all, a definite nerf to hunter dps simply because of the loss of armor pen and also an nerf to our AoE capabilities, I took him to a quick heroic and while the multi-shot works much better with misdirect, its damage is nowhere near that of a good volley spam. (It COULD be made up for by throwing a blasting trap at the mobs right before you start AoEing tho but I doubt it'd be as good as the old volley even then)

It looks like hunters and trash dps aren't going to be best friends anymore.


----------



## PerveeSage (Oct 15, 2010)

What does everyone think of the new talent trees? i have an 80 of everything except shaman, and i think the new mage and rogue talents are just wrong. fire mages casting scorch without mana while moving? rogues...period? with a new self healing ability?


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 15, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Resto shamans reach 40k hps at valithra with ease, when Holy paladins get beaten by Shadow priest on BQ
> Also druid healers look good on raid healing.



When Wrath came out, and I saw how good Resto Druids are at Raid Healer, I was shocked. I remember when it was Shaman was Raid Heal Bitch and now we're not alone.



Velvet said:


> *thankies pek i turned everything to low and it works even better than before the patch :33*



No problem. I discovered it on accident when back during Kara.



Hangatýr said:


> Such rapier wit!



Hmmm, it seems to me that (using Dictionary.com and urban dictionary) that this conundrum isn't very witty at all. Don't believe me? QED




If you're wondering, I'm familiar with my swords, and that just didn't seem to fit right with me. I thought a moment, maybe it had a second meaning. Surely enough, it doesn't.



-Dargor- said:


> *Warrior test-drive*
> Finally got to test my warrior tank, it is by far my favourite out of the 3 (not counting druids, not touching druids for a while since feral seems broken).
> 
> The only difference when tanking with a warrior now is that you lost Mocking Blow easy-mode for boss tanking but I'm guessing the double damage on shield slam while shield block is active is supposed to make up for it. We also lost vigileance's free 15% threat. (I didn't even pick up the new talent vigileance simply because I think its not worth the point you could spend elsewhere, unless you're a pvp addict, and even then, there's still better stuff)
> ...



I'm not calling you a liar by any means. I'm just wondering if you're overly simplifying the Wartank Tank Rotation. 

That was a bad Damage Knight if he's still DPSing in Blood Presence. 



PerveeSage said:


> What does everyone think of the new talent trees? i have an 80 of everything except shaman, and i think the new mage and rogue talents are just wrong. fire mages casting scorch without mana while moving? rogues...period? with a new self healing ability?



They're not as bad as I saw until about two months ago. I'm still use to the 71 point trees, Hell I even PREFER them.

Then again: My toons look like...

Tankman (purely fun heya): 
Enhanceman: 
Restoman: 
Tank Knight: 
Frost Knight: 
Bear: 
Treefolk: 

My druid is only 37. Death Knight is only at 78 =/. I still want to have PVP spec for my DK as Frost, not Unholy. I'll update this later tonight for enhance.

Yes I included a Tankman build . Waste I know, but fun nevertheless. Hell I can tank all heroics from Wrath without any trouble.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Hmmm, it seems to me that (using Dictionary.com and urban dictionary) that this conundrum isn't very witty at all. Don't believe me? QED
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First off, lmfao.

You're really not the brightest bulb off the shelf, are you? If you consider the phrase 'rapier wit' as a conundrum, one should wonder why you're on the internet without your mother supervising what sites you visit.

Using urbandictionary as evidence? Bwahahahahaha, really?

I'd say that you're not at all familiar with swords, given the simple nature of the phrase, it's either that or your comprehension levels are simply low as can be.



Stark; Rogues right now are in a shitty spot, I believe, as are most melee specs/classes. Caster are doing great and getting nerfed already, Fire and Destro especially. Shadow is getting some nerf-action, too.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> First off, lmfao.
> 
> You're really not the brightest bulb off the shelf, are you? If you consider the phrase 'rapier wit' as a conundrum, one should wonder why you're on the internet without your mother supervising what sites you visit.
> 
> ...



You'd actually be suprised how accurate urban is. Proof?

QED: 
QED: 

Rapier: 
Rapier: 

Terrible (like your posts): 
Terrible: 

You'd be suprised how efficient urban is...

Efficient (what I am and you are not): 
Efficient: 

Funny enough, I've done several searchs for your phrase "rapier wit" and it doesn't seem to exsist, Hell I even use google and this is what I came up with.

Rapier Wit ala Dictionary: 
Rapier Wit ala Urban: 
Rapier Wit ala Google: 

Again not even yahoo answers are your friend, and once again: I win this arguement, to quote Dr. Dennis Leary: SHUT THE F*** UP NEXT!

Melee is still fun to use. Don't let Gothat?r discourage you.


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 16, 2010)

> Resto shamans reach 40k hps at valithra with ease, when Holy paladins get beaten by Shadow priest on BQ
> Also druid healers look good on raid healing.



Holy paladins are usually played by the least of skilled individuals. Holy actually requires some sort of thought process other then beaconing and spamming 1 heal on the other tank for the entire fight.

Beacon isnt as effective anymore and there is now 3 types of normal heals along with the various other methods of healing that paladins are very unfamiliar with.

Same thing applies to ret and hence why a lot of ret pallies suck right now.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> snip



Holy shit, you're retarded.

Seriously, if you use an inkling of logic, you'd be able to determine what rapier wit means.

Then again, this is coming from a 'shamen'-player, so eh.

Hell, if you used google then the second result, courtesy of your highly-esteemed yahoo, gives even a complete and utter moron of your level the answer:


----------



## Draffut (Oct 16, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Hmmm, it seems to me that (using Dictionary.com and urban dictionary) that this conundrum isn't very witty at all. Don't believe me? QED
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rapier Wit is a saying that has been around for longer than either of us have been alive.  Regardless of how you wish to personally interpret it, doesn't change what the saying means.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 16, 2010)

I just haven't seen a lot of updates on MMO-Champion for Rogues.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 16, 2010)

Alright, so I finally specced my warrior and picked her up again. Tried some instances and I am still fairly confused. I do like that the buttons get super bright so I don't need an addon for slam or other ability alerts. I still do fine on regular fights, I'm a bit all over the place when it comes to boss fights since I'm not sure what sort of button mashing priority I should be having.


----------



## PerveeSage (Oct 16, 2010)

rogues can solo raid bosses now gg.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah, no. You have to spend 31 points in a single tree before you can move on to a different one.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 16, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> rogues can solo raid bosses now gg.



How do you figure?  Do you have an example?

Also, you can't do that with you talents.


----------



## PerveeSage (Oct 16, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> How do you figure?  Do you have an example?
> 
> Also, you can't do that with you talents.





we are just looking for stuff to solo. 

and sure you can. you just have to know how to use it.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 16, 2010)

I soloed Chillmaw a few times as my Rogue. 

I just go balls-to-wall DPSing to get him down, then I Vanish, back up, eat, move in, Sap one of the Bombadiers, Kidney Shot the second, and Blind the third while I roflpwn the second. 

It's fun soloing Elites that most Paladins advertise for help to kill.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 17, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> we are just looking for stuff to solo.
> 
> and sure you can. you just have to know how to use it.



Yeah no, what part of 'have to put 31 points in a single tree before being able to go into the other two' don't you get?


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 17, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Holy shit, you're retarded.
> 
> Seriously, if you use an inkling of logic, you'd be able to determine what rapier wit means.
> 
> ...



Hmmm as far back as I can remember (1999) I don't think I've ever used the word "snip". Now you seem to be very . I will give you credit for trying, but over all...



Cardboard Jewsuke: I'll agree to disagree, but fact is apperently it's been out of use longer than 8 Track.

Pervysage: you cannot use that tree as you gotta put 31 points in one tree before going into another.

Stark: I can solo anything in the word as Enhancement, with standing some World bosses, which is odd. I can solo almost anything in Northrend yet I cannot solo something like one of the Dragons of Nightmare (which I BELIEVE are gone now, might not be removed until 4.0.3) or the Outland World Bosses.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 17, 2010)

Way to move the goalpost there, champ.

Snip is an onomatopoeia for cutting, trimming, etc. which I did by deleting all of the ludicrous nonsense in your post. It is used in online debates to prevent the page being stretched, which seeing as the source is easily viewed by clicking a hyper-link, is acceptable on these forums.

Now, judging by the fact that you continuously need to look up simple words in an online dictionary before using them, one could determine that your knowledge, usage and mastery of the English language is at rather a basic understanding, it is understandable why you wouldn't have heard the phrase 'rapier wit' before, as the circles you surround yourself  are likely to be at the level Jersey Shore.

However, rather than admitting your ignorance and moving on, you choose to debase my argument by stating that, because you have not heard it being used, it must not be. This once again fortifies the views of you shared by a fair few in this thread.


It's cute though that you try to reinforce your position with pictures time and time again.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 17, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Way to move the goalpost there, champ.
> 
> Snip is an onomatopoeia for cutting, trimming, etc. which I did by deleting all of the ludicrous nonsense in your post. It is used in online debates to prevent the page being stretched, which seeing as the source is easily viewed by clicking a hyper-link, is acceptable on these forums.
> 
> ...



I'm aware of that, let me find you something for your sagacious observation.



There we go. 

If you wonder, I link the words for the benefit of EVERYONE. I'm not an narcissist like yourself. If you're wondering why I don't use a photo editing program: I don't want to pay for one. Simple as that, I'm not spending $300+ on a program that I will BARELY use, besides the only thing my recockous images do, atleast to me, is make my posts look odd, unless they're too wide in which I will hyper link them, as again: I generally care about people. 

As for images; anything that can be said on the internet, can be said with an image. Give me one reason why I shouldn't use them? Enjoy the short bus, junior.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 17, 2010)

Moving the goal post and straw man. Classy.

Keep trying hard and keeping that Thesaurus tab open.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 17, 2010)

You don't even need a specific hybrid build for soloing as a rogue anymore, (imp) recuperate makes everything so much easier. Just use assassination with its defensive talents (deadened nerves + quickening), imp recuperate in combat and RS in sub.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 17, 2010)

Combat is pretty much worthless at this point in time. I believe Sub works best in PVP.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 17, 2010)

Just got back on my lock after so long,enjoying the new patch but................mages


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 17, 2010)

Fishing script. <3


----------



## Draffut (Oct 17, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> we are just looking for stuff to solo.
> 
> and sure you can. you just have to know how to use it.



Well, I can see the Vanilla and BC content, but that says like 25 man patchwerk.  That would require over 36k DPS without raid buffs....


----------



## PerveeSage (Oct 17, 2010)

^ i think there was one guy who said it took him 5 hours to do it. 

and dont be surprised if they change this 31 point dedication thing. talents are only in beta testing, and they no doubt want to make you test every tier.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 17, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> ^ i think there was one guy who said it took him 5 hours to do it.
> 
> and dont be surprised if they change this 31 point dedication thing. talents are only in beta testing, and they no doubt want to make you test every tier.



I assumed that ment 5 hours of attempts.  After 6 minutes he enrages and pretty much instakills everyone.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 17, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I assumed that ment 5 hours of attempts.  After 6 minutes he enrages and pretty much instakills everyone.



Nope, it took him 5 hours =p



Clever use of shadowstep + critter to force a massive chase for Patch while you heal and get cd's back up, vanish to reset the enrage timer

Rinse/repeat...for 5 hours while you incrementally drop his hp


----------



## Draffut (Oct 17, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Nope, it took him 5 hours =p
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, he just glitches the crap out of it.

I thought he actually beat it, not cheese the shit out of bliz's rampant design flaws.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 17, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I'm not calling you a liar by any means. I'm just wondering if you're overly simplifying the Wartank Tank Rotation.


Warrior tank rotation is fairly simple on its own really, altho it requires some level of adaptation depending on if your group will give you those 3-4 extra seconds at the start of a pull or not.

For AoE
-Use glyphed berserk rage & shout before pull for startup rage (and T10 4 piece bonus)
-charge (may need to open with thunderclap if your group is stupid)
-position mobs
-heroic throw on that caster to bring them in melee range
-rend+thunderclap if you have a smart group, shockwave and devastate/cleave macro spam if they're already going all out, then rend+thunderclap
-tab target spam with devastate/cleave macro and you're set
-IF all of the above failed, you still have the instant IWIN Challenging Roar button to bring everything in and then rend+TC+Shockwave again

For single-target
-Use glyphed berserk rage & shout before pull for startup rage (and T10 4 piece bonus)
-charge
-shield block+shield slam (crits for 14k+, yummy startup threat)
-devastate+rend
-revenge
-another shield slam before shield block is over (another crit if you're lucky)
-heroic strike
-Spell reflect if possible
Rince & repeat, you can add in shockwaves/cleaves if theres 1-2 adds

I can hold aggro vs pretty much anything including those crazy mages. Tanked icc10 like this as well and didn't encounter much trouble except on festergut, had a mage go overboard for a few seconds.

The trick with warriors is macro & keybind management, they have a lot of buttons but once you get what to use in which situation its ridiculously simple & loads of fun especially spell relfecting stuff every 7 seconds is just lulzy :33

The problem is finding the keybind space, I had to put spell reflect on my mouse wheel click because I litteraly ran out of keybinds to use.

Note that I do use a slow dps weapon for better threat tho (heroic frost giant cleaver with mongoose for faster swings). If warriors out there are using defensive weapons they're probably having a much harder time holding mobs simply because so many of the abilities rely on weapon damage.

I really need to stop making big-ass posts


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 17, 2010)

why wouldnt you just shockwave first on aoe pulls, rather than forcing everyone to wait.


----------



## Coup (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey hey guys, been playing warcraft about 2 weeks or so now.

I wanted to know how the caster classes will fair in Cata. as I don't really have the background knowledge to know what the info. about each class will mean...i.e Classes getting buffed or nerfed.

I play a Shaman right now, level...13 or something.
It's ok, but it's a bit boring now, the only reason I went for it is that it seems a stable class to have as a first character.

But I'm looking more towards casters now, can mages or warlocks be a viable first character to play? For instance would I be able to solo instances or what have you to farm?

I'm just a bit wary as I would hate for a class I play to get nerfed to shit by the time cata lands.

Your advice/tips/...stuff would be greatly appriciated .


----------



## Starrk (Oct 18, 2010)

The perfect first toon class is a Hunter.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Any class is perfectly viable, but a Hunter is definitely easy-mode. Gets boring after a while, though.


----------



## J. Fooly (Oct 18, 2010)

On my level 28 dwarf hunter, I enjoy getting one-shot by sub rogues in a shadowstep > ambush combo. Especially when there is no one else around for miles, in WSG, and I have the flag. It brightens my day. *rage twitch*


----------



## Starrk (Oct 18, 2010)

I know what's going to happen.

I'll get gametime this week so I can finally play, and they'll do a hotfix tomorrow that nerfs Rogue damage.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Jetto no Kachi said:


> On my level 28 dwarf hunter, I enjoy getting one-shot by sub rogues in a shadowstep > ambush combo. Especially when there is no one else around for miles, in WSG, and I have the flag. It brightens my day. *rage twitch*



Eh, shit is balanced around end-game, not early-to-mid. Otherwise it'd just be too much of a hassle. Each tier has classes that dominate in 'em.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 18, 2010)

I want to start playing this game since good RPG's are really scarce these days and The Old Republic won't be out until the next spring.

Could you recommend me an European server and a class fit for a newbie perhaps?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Come on Neptulon EU, Alliance side. I'm on there as well.

As for class, really anything is viable. It just depends on what kind you generally prefer, and what is most aesthetically pleasing to you. I just started a Gnome Rogue too, so we can level together.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Come on Neptulon EU, Alliance side. I'm on there as well.
> 
> As for class, really anything is viable. It just depends on what kind you generally prefer, and what is most aesthetically pleasing to you. I just started a Gnome Rogue too, so we can level together.



Heh,thank you,I was just installing the game.

Neptulon it is..Alliance as well.

Don't know about the class though..


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Check your VM's, man.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Check your VM's, man.



Dude,thank you..but I think I already subscribed for one month.

Can I take the free trial..or is it wasted?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Probably. D:


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Probably. D:



  



My impacience has failed me..


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Read these to help you out.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Read these to help you out.



Thank you very much.

Still installing the game,but it's now a little faster,2 mega/sec 


Neptulon EU it is and I will see you there if it's okay!


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Haha, that's fine. I'm Jheck and Shivdancer on there. The latter is my new char.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Haha, that's fine. I'm Jheck and Shivdancer on there. The latter is my new char.



I'll tell you my char name as soon as I install the damn game and actually make him.

I thought that DL from Battlenet.2 would be faster..


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Nah, it takes a long time either way. Like 5gb of updates.


----------



## Nodonn (Oct 18, 2010)

Don't worry about choosing your class now.
You can't really make a choice like that without playing around with them.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 18, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Don't worry about choosing your class now.
> You can't really make a choice like that without playing around with them.



Heh..I just want to install it and play a little tonight before I go to sleep because I have to work tomorrow all day long.

At least can you tell me a fun class to play?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Did you read the wowwiki page?

It really depends on what you want. Do you like to heal, protect other players, do damage up front, do damage at range, do you like magic, or pets?


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Did you read the wowwiki page?
> 
> It really depends on what you want. Do you like to heal, protect other players, do damage up front, do damage at range, do you like magic, or pets?



I think I will make a Warlock.

From reading the wiki,it seems that it's a class not played by many.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol, yes, yes it is. Especially in PVP. Fucking Undead Warlocks. xd

But it's a fun class, ye. Have you decided on which spec you want to play?


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lol, yes, yes it is. Especially in PVP. Fucking Undead Warlocks. xd
> 
> But it's a fun class, ye. Have you decided on which spec you want to play?



So it is eh? 

I don't think that wiki has been updated in a while..


I have to think about the spec..maybe Demonology..


----------



## PerveeSage (Oct 18, 2010)

cmon guys, you all know rogues are gods right now. hunters would be good if they did not implement this new focus thing they are all raging about.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> So it is eh?
> 
> I don't think that wiki has been updated in a while..
> 
> ...


Demonology is fun, especially since at lvl 10 you get the Felguard, which used to require around lvl 60, I believe, before you were able to get it. Which races tick your interest? Although your choices are pretty limited, without TBC.


PerveeSage said:


> cmon guys, you all know rogues are gods right now. hunters would be good if they did not implement this new focus thing they are all raging about.



All except Combat.

Rogues rape in low-level PVP right now, though. Also, Focus > Mana, fa sho.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 18, 2010)

Why would they give something that sounds powerful (Felguard) and probably is since they gave it to you at level 60 before at such a low level. (10) 

What the heck are they going to give you at higher levels?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Why would they give something that sounds powerful (Felguard) and probably is since they gave it to you at level 60 before at such a low level. (10)
> 
> What the heck are they going to give you at higher levels?



They revamped all classes and specs to make sure players knew their shit before attempting end-game, plus to make leveling far more enjoyable (it used to suck rather hard from 20 till 50). The leveling is far more streamlined these days.

They're gonna give you Metamorphasis, which pretty much turns you into a shadowy winged demon.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> They revamped all classes and specs to make sure players knew their shit before attempting end-game, plus to make leveling far more enjoyable (it used to suck rather hard from 20 till 50). The leveling is far more streamlined these days.
> 
> *They're gonna give you Metamorphasis, which pretty much turns you into a shadowy winged demon*.



Thank you sir,may I have another sir!



And they streamlined the game?

I tried to play World of Warcraft before,bought the game and only played until level 12 or so because work started in earnest and I was tired as hell when I went home.

Until tonight at least..when I noticed that I had free time and nothing to play..

I suppose this is tied in with the new Cataclysm expansion no?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

It is, yes. They drastically trimmed the talent trees, and made it so that you're locked into a single one until you spend 31 talent points into it. But to balance this, they give you some spec-defining abilities right off the bat.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> It is, yes. They drastically trimmed the talent trees, and made it so that you're locked into a single one until you spend 31 talent points into it. But to balance this, they give you some spec-defining abilities right off the bat.



So they wanted to make low-level gameplay more interesting right?


Hmm..aren't the older players pissed at the fact that their playstyles have to conform to this?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Some are, plenty aren't. Players will always bitch and moan when something changes that they know, but they'll come to adapt or stop playing. Personally, I like the changes, even though there won't be balance until 85 is open.

They already buffed the damage of low-levels tremendously, I was doing 104 damage crits off a 1CP Eviscerate on a lvl 5 rogue, lmao.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 18, 2010)

It's worth noting that in december, cataclysm comes out, and as a result all the low level quests will change completely, for the better. I've been leveling a shaman on beta and 1-60 is much much funner. Half of it is the class changes which are now on live as well, but half of it is the much better designed quests that wont be there until december.

BTW, when you go to pick your class, you can honestly probably just pick whatever sounds funnest based on their descriptions. You might want to check out specialization descriptions too(ie: mages can be fire, arcane, or frost spec).


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

For ranged DPS it's all just different ways to blow shit up, though. xd


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 18, 2010)

I think they generally feel pretty different, and do what you'd expect them to just based on the name. affliction locks load people with nasty curses, fire mages throw fireballs at you, cause you to combust, and spread the fire from you to others, etc.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Mage is my preferred between the two. Class rivalries amuse me.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 18, 2010)

Hmm..rolled a Warlock on Neptulon EU called..Ciupy.

Yeah..not much thought went into naming that one..

Went for level 3 and..I actualy reached level 3 pretty fast,not to mention that I got Immolate at level 3.

Pretty nice.


Well,I guess it's time for sleep now.

Damned job..


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

The first few levels you just blow shit up. Did you go human, dwarf or gnome?


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 18, 2010)

Human.

I always pick human in fantasy settings..


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol, you vanilla. I'll head out to meet you, my Gnome is leveling around there anyway. Hate the Dwarf starting area.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> For ranged DPS it's all just different ways to blow shit up, though. xd



My Detro lock went from a 6 to an 11 spell rotation.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lol, you vanilla. I'll head out to meet you, my Gnome is leveling around there anyway. Hate the Dwarf starting area.



Sorry man,gotta sleep now since tomorrow I have to get up in the morning and go to work.

Yeah..


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Psh, tomorrow you shall feel the wraith of my asshole-class Gnomehawk!


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 18, 2010)

I wish Dell would hurry up and replace my motherboard so I can actually play the new patch.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lol, you vanilla. I'll head out to meet you, my Gnome is leveling around there anyway. Hate the Dwarf starting area.



They haven't implemented the Gnome starting zone yet?


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 19, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> why wouldnt you just shockwave first on aoe pulls, rather than forcing everyone to wait.



Because enemies aren't all in position for shockwave at the start of a pull and you get more damage by using TC first.

But like I said, I do use shockwave first for groups that are retarded, even if its less than ideal.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2010)

Stark said:


> They haven't implemented the Gnome starting zone yet?



No, not until Cata I think. I'm guessing it's the same for Trolls, or?


----------



## ChaosDream (Oct 19, 2010)

I duno if this is posted before, but you guys seen the new opening cinematic? what you think bout it? : D


----------



## James Bond (Oct 19, 2010)

I recently went on again to play after a good few months break to my Warlock and Resto druid. Warlock changes seem quite good and add some fun to what was boring rotations however Resto druid seems to of lost it's uniqueness as Tree of Life is now a CD ability.. will probrally just play my lock since it's had most work put into it.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 19, 2010)

the ToL change is why im playing my druid again. I hated that graphic.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 19, 2010)

Are there any plans to nerf mages? cos 12-15k dps in heroics along with 46-70k crits seems a bit op  to me


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2010)

They just got buffed on PTR.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 19, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Are there any plans to nerf mages? cos 12-15k dps in heroics along with 46-70k crits seems a bit op  to me



They got some nerfs at the end of last week.

My lock was beating them by about 500-2k dps in ICC last night.

More importantly, Hunters need a massive buff.


----------



## J. Fooly (Oct 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Eh, shit is balanced around end-game, not early-to-mid. Otherwise it'd just be too much of a hassle. Each tier has classes that dominate in 'em.



I realize that and I'm not really complaining. Just ranting a bit at the out-of-nowhere deaths lol


----------



## Starrk (Oct 19, 2010)

ChaosDream said:


> I duno if this is posted before, but you guys seen the new opening cinematic? what you think bout it? : D



Wait for it.....







Wait for it.....










Wait for it.....









It was "hot".


----------



## FmDante (Oct 19, 2010)

The new Opening Cinematic epicness cant be explained in words.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 19, 2010)

FmDante said:


> The new Opening Cinematic epicness cant be explained in words.



Considering it was that epic while only showing 1 character in the game, that's real impressive.

@Dr. Douche: My Rogue once joined an ICC25 PUG post-Saurfang, and I got 10-12k on just Fester & Rot. This after I was the non-tank with a spore in the raid twice and had to run one of the range groups, and got the Slime three times.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 19, 2010)

The new cinematic was so epic, I'm making my annual post in the gaming department just for it.


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2010)

So much hype. Now I have to see it.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 20, 2010)

Blizzard sucks.

Are too stupid to see that something will be unbalanced..

Thought I would buy the Expansion to check it out but after seeing the Patch how skilled Blizzard is .. Im now at 50/50 to buy Cata.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 20, 2010)

Stark said:


> Wait for it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 20, 2010)

= My face when I realise that Lifeblood no longer heals


----------



## Starrk (Oct 20, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> = My face when I realise that Lifeblood no longer heals



You know, my Priest has it, but I completely forget I even have it.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 20, 2010)

My mage has it so something that heals is always remembered. It temp. increases haste rating (and only heals minor wounds from the description. Not that I noticed it actually healing shit)

At least my glyph aided evocation can pick up the slack.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 20, 2010)

I guess it's because I use Binding Heal a lot. 

Tanks need to keep stuff off me.


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 20, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> = My face when I realise that Lifeblood no longer heals



Its like 20% haste now its fricken awesome.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey since the keybindings have changed so much, how do I preview what items look like on toon. It used to click on item+ctrl.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 21, 2010)

Stark said:


> I guess it's because I use Binding Heal a lot.
> 
> Tanks need to keep stuff off me.



Try clicking on the tank, hit F and focus on what he's focusing on. It helps kill mobs faster when everyone focuses on one mob. The only reason I got away with it on my Shammy is with an HP buff, I broke 23K HP and could take hits relatively well vs clothies or boomkin. It's always fun to run a dungeon with two tanks, two dps and one healer.


----------



## PerveeSage (Oct 21, 2010)

is anyone else disturbed at the fact that they gave boomkins talents that encourage moonfirespam?


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 21, 2010)

They had to do something. I just think it's funny that Treefolk have free Wraths for Omen of Clarity.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 21, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Try clicking on the tank, hit F and focus on what he's focusing on. It helps kill mobs faster when everyone focuses on one mob. The only reason I got away with it on my Shammy is with an HP buff, I broke 23K HP and could take hits relatively well vs clothies or boomkin. It's always fun to run a dungeon with two tanks, two dps and one healer.



I meant as the Healer (which I spend 95% of a day's dungeon as).

I only wand things.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm thinking about playing again, but I want to roll another class.
I don't have 80's for: Priest,Rogue,Mage,Pally,Shaman.

any suggestions!?


----------



## Starrk (Oct 21, 2010)

I hear Rogues are OP.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 22, 2010)

They'll be nerfed to death by the time he reaches 80/85 

Go for a shaman, they're what this expansions all about lore-wise.


----------



## PerveeSage (Oct 22, 2010)

rogue, shaman, mage, priest, pally. in that order. I have an 80 of each.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 22, 2010)

Stark said:


> I meant as the Healer (which I spend 95% of a day's dungeon as).
> 
> I only wand things.



Then you got a sucky tank and DPS who are dumb. Any time I pull aggro, I see a self sacraficing Rogue or other high threat DPSer take it off me.

GOF: I'm a Shaman Class player I suggest Shaman.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 22, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> rogue, shaman, mage, priest, pally. in that order. I have an 80 of each.



I only have 4. 

Rogue (Ass/Com), Mage (Arc/Fro), Priest (Dis/Sha), and Paladin (Pro/Ret)

I do have a 72 Lock (Aff), though.

@Sedaiv: You have no idea.


----------



## Coup (Oct 22, 2010)

Leveling a priest at the moment, level 20.

WILL IT GET BETTER?! 

In dungeons my mana constantly runs out, rendering me useless.
In pvp I am butter, BUTTER I SAY .

Obviously I know this is early stages, I'm shadow spec at the moment, when does it begin to pick up?

I get so jealous when I see Paladins steaming through dungeons.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 22, 2010)

Heh, I don't think I ever got to the stage where my priest wasn't buttery in pvp.  And I got her to 80. I did a whole lot of bubble n' running around but I never did manage to do much past surviving and healing other people until the opposite team notices and squishes me. I wasn't shadow in bgs though so I don't know much about that.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 22, 2010)

I think I'll go with shaman, I've always wanted to be Ele.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 22, 2010)

Shaman is 50% of the classes I've never been interested in playing.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 22, 2010)

Coup said:


> Obviously I know this is early stages, I'm shadow spec at the moment, when does it begin to pick up?



Shadow is absolutely hideous for mana efficiency.

I mean really really just about the worst spec for mana possible =p


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 22, 2010)

Which is ironic seeing as they used to be brought along as mana batteries, heh.


----------



## PerveeSage (Oct 22, 2010)

I have an 80 of every class 



Coup said:


> Leveling a priest at the moment, level 20.
> 
> WILL IT GET BETTER?!
> 
> ...



sadly, it will not. priests have been shafted ever since people started using trinkets on their fear.


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 22, 2010)

Tried to do a 20-29 WSG on my old lock today.

Gave up after 10 minutes of getting oneshotted by Ambush. World of Roguecraft, seemingly.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 23, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> Tried to do a 20-29 WSG on my old lock today.
> 
> Gave up after 10 minutes of getting oneshotted by Ambush. World of Roguecraft, seemingly.



well pre patch, on my twink rogue at 29, i could 1 shot all clothies easily, its not supposed to be balanced at that stage.


----------



## LMJ (Oct 23, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Shadow is absolutely hideous for mana efficiency.
> 
> I mean really really just about the worst spec for mana possible =p



I havent played shadow too much lately since the patch, but i have 40k mana, and i hardly ever run out and if i do, i use shadowfiend. I also go as disc, and now that i have 40k mana, i havent seen my mana go below 40% in ICC during bosses. I havent even had to use my shadowfiend whle in that mode. So i dont know what you guys are spamming or who is draining your mana cuz mine is amazing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

I am on a borrowed laptop so I will not be able to take advantage of the pre cat stuff thats happening now.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 23, 2010)

Nova said:


> well pre patch, on my twink rogue at 29, i could 1 shot all clothies easily, its not supposed to be balanced at that stage.



Same here, nothing new there.

I liked lvling my rogue trough BGs so much that I actually got 2 to 80 just for the lolz of pwning people with Ambush. I might even start a 3rd soon.

People swear on Mutilate nowadays but fail to realize that until you hit 80 Sub is way more lethal for BG play. I could hold bunks/towers against 3-4 average people in AV long before 4.0 hit.

People screaming OP over everything is so retarded. Everyone is OP right now, just have to figure out how to use yours. Hunters have insane burst, Druids have kitty burst at lower lvls, Holy pallies are unkillable, prot warriors got some serious self-heals, Blood DKs got tougher, resto shamans can heal without ever running OOM, mage/lock will kill you before you can say SHI-

The only ones I can see being unchanged right now are Priests & Rogues. Not because they're bad, they just didn't get Power-shifting new toys. They already were awesome before the patch hit.



Waveblade said:


> = My face when I realise that Lifeblood no longer heals


I Know right. All the time I spent leveling herbalism for naught T_T


Razgriez said:


> Its like 20% haste now its fricken awesome.


The lifeblood heal saved my ass quite a few times when I'd solo Kara on my huntard. Its kind of a big blow for old world soloing coupled with the nerf to our pet's armor and healing.


----------



## PerveeSage (Oct 23, 2010)

I cant wait to play tomorrow. I can't decide what I want to play after my rogue. Probably hunter or mage. mage fire spec looks rediculous. running around WHILE casting? thats just wrong.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 23, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> I Know right. All the time I spent leveling herbalism for naught T_T
> 
> The lifeblood heal saved my ass quite a few times when I'd solo Kara on my huntard. Its kind of a big blow for old world soloing coupled with the nerf to our pet's armor and healing.



Higher levels of Lifebloom are supposed to heal AND give you haste, according to the tooltip.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 23, 2010)

Animesing said:


> I havent played shadow too much lately since the patch, but i have 40k mana, and i hardly ever run out and if i do, i use shadowfiend. I also go as disc, and now that i have 40k mana, i havent seen my mana go below 40% in ICC during bosses. I havent even had to use my shadowfiend whle in that mode. So i dont know what you guys are spamming or who is draining your mana cuz mine is amazing.



He, and we as a result, are talking about the spec while levelling.

With no dispersion, no fiend, and levelling mana pools (rather than infinite ones like people have at end game) you run out very very fast.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 23, 2010)

Stepped into bgs after a long absence. As far as I can tell my side is still getting rolled in WSG but rocking in Wintergrasp. I'm still perpetually surprised whenever I do get healed. And I'm still not quite sure what buttons I should be smashing with this new stuff on my warrior. But it still seems to work well enough for crushing.


----------



## Coup (Oct 23, 2010)

Started a rogue to play alongside my priest, I just wanted a melee class as an alternative really, the only other melee class I was interested in was Paladin .. I ended up just picking at random.

I am enjoying the rogue though, currently level 14, I am specced in Ass. () only because everyone I ask seems to rage about Combat spec. now, I ASSUME they have good reason to so I will stay away from that for the moment.

So is Assasination the best way to go? Considering I like to dabble in dungeons and PvP to take a break from questing at times.

Also what kind of professions should I be looking at?

*Tl;dr*: What spec. for a leveling rogue? Is combat really as bad now as people are making out?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 23, 2010)

Combat sucks right now in end-game. It's good for survival while leveling, but killing things faster leaves you better off. Subtlety is king in low-level PVP right now, you can 1-shot pretty much everything. For leveling it's less awesome, as you have to be stealthed to do most of your damage. Ass, on the other hand, gives you flat extra damage, 20% extra energy and Mutilate, which is pretty much awesome. 

I'm an ass-man myself.


----------



## PerveeSage (Oct 23, 2010)

dual talent specs lets me be an ass man and a sub man


----------



## Coup (Oct 23, 2010)

Went from 14 to 20 on my rogue today. 
I find dungeons are VERY fast, I have a quest helper but I am sure I was faster in dungeons.
Helps with my gear too


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 23, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Stepped into bgs after a long absence. As far as I can tell my side is still getting rolled in WSG but rocking in Wintergrasp. I'm still perpetually surprised whenever I do get healed. And I'm still not quite sure what buttons I should be smashing with this new stuff on my warrior. But it still seems to work well enough for crushing.



Warriors feel like little has changed with them. Mine is only 75 and arms but it can dish out around 2k dps now.

All you pretty much do is mortal strike first then rend for your free overpower and fit as many heroic strikes in as rages allows. It feels a lot like a proc based class with a lot of its dps going towards overpower and execute while MS is the core skill you always use when its up.

I hear fury is even more simple then that.

A lot less complex then my ret paladin but Ive become comfortable with his rotation being able to pull 11-12k dps on stationary bosses now.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 24, 2010)

I think the one big difference that makes me love BG play on my rogue over any other class is the freedom of choice (and the predatory feeling you got when you're sneaking up on your prey).

Even if you end up with the worst group of fail on your battlegroup, you can choose not to get roflstomped. As a rogue you can simply say fuck this, vanish and then proceed to a man-hunter playstyle where you simply stalk people until they're alone and pwn them in a corner (in short, you can still have fun and contribute).

While if you play any of the other classes, nu-hu, you HAVE to get screwed along with the rest of the baddies, which can be seriously frustrating at times.

If you're new at rogue-ing, just lurk around mid-field in WSG and sap people, play around with them, get a feel on your capabilities for a few matches. Chain-Sapping without ever leaving stealth can go a long way to simply force that 1 healer to lag behind and eventually the enemies find themselves without heals and the job gets easier for your teammates on defense. I also find it hilarious when I use Diversion on people to make them run in the wrong direction and they don't notice I've turned them around for a couple of seconds.

I do believe that rogue is the ultimate PvP class (as in they have most tools to hinder/neutralize players), the only thing that comes (cheaply) close is a good (frost or arcane) mage.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 24, 2010)

Renewed my subscription, rolling a Mage


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 24, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> I hear fury is even more simple then that.


Fury's rotation is more "complex" than it was in 3.x. 

I use quotations because the complexity revolves around managing several different RNG procs, including our secondary main attack (Raging Blow). The Enrage requirement for RB is annoying (not having Enrage proc for 20 seconds, or having to blow Zerker Rage/Death Wish at an inopportune time) but the rotation feels more interesting than the old WW-BT while spamming HS. 

Weaving Colossus Smash into things once we get it will make for some nice numbers.


----------



## PerveeSage (Oct 24, 2010)

word of glory heals my tankadin for 11k WTF?!?!? I have 30KHP! how is anyone ever supposed to kill me?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 24, 2010)

Softly with their songs?


----------



## Jeefus (Oct 24, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> I cant wait to play tomorrow. I can't decide what I want to play after my rogue. Probably hunter or mage. mage fire spec looks rediculous. running around WHILE casting? thats just wrong.




Mage is my favorite class, but do not forget they are also blizzard's red headed step child.  The "glass cannon" description no longer fits.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 25, 2010)

Guys I plan on farming justice points to get tanking gear for my DK lvl 251/lvl 264

Problem is I can't seem to  get a better weapon than the lvl 219 edge of ruin, what I wanted to ask is will it really matter once the rest of my gear is sorted out?

I'm just farming heroics and will most likely practice tanking with heroics before trying for any raid


----------



## Nodonn (Oct 25, 2010)

I seem to remember that DK tanks are pretty weapon dependent, although I have no idea if that's still the case. Anway, you should be able to get the Tyrannical Beheader from Scourgelord whatshisface.
If you're really desperate there's always Quel'delar to get.


----------



## LMJ (Oct 25, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> I seem to remember that DK tanks are pretty weapon dependent, although I have no idea if that's still the case. Anway, you should be able to get the Tyrannical Beheader from Scourgelord whatshisface.
> If you're really desperate there's always Quel'delar to get.



Yea, what you said. The TB weapon is from The Pit of Saron final boss. But then again, i dont think that you would want that weapon for tanking.


----------



## Nodonn (Oct 25, 2010)

It has the same stats as the Edge of Ruin so at least it's an upgrade.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 25, 2010)

So what are your thoughts on the new cinematic?

Also the earthshakes in game are a nice touch.


----------



## PerveeSage (Oct 25, 2010)

man... there is a lot to catch up on after a year of not playing...

how much hp does the average tank have these days? how bout healer mana?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 25, 2010)

^ tanks have around 40k hp unbuffed. Mana, idk.


----------



## PerveeSage (Oct 25, 2010)

my tankadin only has 30k unbuffed. man, i dont even know where to start getting new armor.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 26, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> my tankadin only has 30k unbuffed. man, i dont even know where to start getting new armor.



spam heroics for justice points you can get lvl 251/264 gear and that should be enough to get you past 40k imo

For gemming I'm not sure IIRC for DK's gemming was just straight stam but I don't know for paladin tanks


----------



## Draffut (Oct 26, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> man... there is a lot to catch up on after a year of not playing...
> 
> how much hp does the average tank have these days? how bout healer mana?



Our tank is around 60k atm, but thats for ICC.

Our Healers are at around 50k or so.


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 26, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> my tankadin only has 30k unbuffed. man, i dont even know where to start getting new armor.


Don't waste Justice Points on level 80 armor. You'll replace everything you have in Hyjal/Vash'jir anyways.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 26, 2010)

It depends if your gear level is too low and you can't get into any raids then use the JP to get better gear , its not that hard to get JP anyway. Especially in a farm group heroics award around 70 justice points and take about 20 mins anyway


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 26, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Shaman is 50% of the classes I've never been interested in playing.



I'll probably regret this but: What's the other 50% of the classes you've never been interested in playing? 



Animesing said:


> I havent played shadow too much lately since the patch, but i have 40k mana, and i hardly ever run out and if i do, i use shadowfiend. I also go as disc, and now that i have 40k mana, i havent seen my mana go below 40% in ICC during bosses. I havent even had to use my shadowfiend whle in that mode. So i dont know what you guys are spamming or who is draining your mana cuz mine is amazing.



I have to agree, although I play a Shaman. I don't have Water Shield glyphed and I still never run out of mana as Enhancement or Restoration. I've even gone as far as spam Healing Wave or Chain Heal with everything else that burns through my mana like Fire Nova with Magma Totem and the only time I don't have mana is after I respec from Enhnace or Resto.



-Dargor- said:


> Same here, nothing new there.
> 
> I liked lvling my rogue trough BGs so much that I actually got 2 to 80 just for the lolz of pwning people with Ambush. I might even start a 3rd soon.
> 
> ...



If I had a resto set, I'd test this theory but I don't havea resto PVP... I think I might have it in my bank and got something like 500 resilence which isn't good. But I know in Cata I'll be PVE Enhance/PVP Resto.

Lifeblood is JUST THAT. I have no idea how many times my Druid as Fearl has been in dungeons and popping that has saved my ass and/or others. 



-Dargor- said:


> I think the one big difference that makes me love BG play on my rogue over any other class is the freedom of choice (and the predatory feeling you got when you're sneaking up on your prey).
> 
> Even if you end up with the worst group of fail on your battlegroup, you can choose not to get roflstomped. As a rogue you can simply say fuck this, vanish and then proceed to a man-hunter playstyle where you simply stalk people until they're alone and pwn them in a corner (in short, you can still have fun and contribute).
> 
> ...



This post right here is the reason why I hate Rogues. They're definately the PVP. Anytime I go into a BG or WG it's "World of Roguecraft" as someone put it earlier. BUT then again I haven't tried my Enhance in BGs yet. The only reason I don't do so is because I always find baddies. It's like everyone on the alliance in the Stormstrike Battlegroup only has PVE gear and they're ATTEMPTING to PVP. 



Waveblade said:


> So what are your thoughts on the new cinematic?
> 
> Also the earthshakes in game are a nice touch.



The EQs ROCK. I have my Druid parked in Darnassus, because I don't remember the good areas of level from 38-50. I know where I should level AFTER I hit 50, not sure where until then. Anyone help me out? My druid's Night Elf.



Coteaz said:


> Don't waste Justice Points on level 80 armor. You'll replace everything you have in Hyjal/Vash'jir anyways.



That's still a LONG TIME away. Why should he rot away in early wrath crap when Cata is a few months away still. He'll also have better gear to level up in.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 26, 2010)

Animesing said:


> I havent played shadow too much lately since the patch, but i have 40k mana, and i hardly ever run out and if i do, i use shadowfiend. I also go as disc, and now that i have 40k mana, i havent seen my mana go below 40% in ICC during bosses. I havent even had to use my shadowfiend whle in that mode. So i dont know what you guys are spamming or who is draining your mana cuz mine is amazing.



Mana effiency is awesome all around atm it seams.

My destro lock can nuke for like 10 minutes straight without needing a lifetap.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I'll probably regret this but: What's the other 50% of the classes you've never been interested in playing?



Warrior, just something about the class that never interested me. When Titan's Grip was announced I got a little more interested, but not enough to level to whatever to get it. Tanking isn't my thang either, so ye.


----------



## Shibi Aburame (Oct 26, 2010)

Lok'tar Ogar

I been away from WoW since 2008 or something due to lack of enjoyment and passion for the "hardcore" gaming.. but now when the new expansion is coming i maght make a comeback. 
To be honest i do miss the game but feel like having the Cataclsm on preorder does make me feel wierd since i been away for so long...


----------



## valerian (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm getting my rep up with Ironforge and I've already completed the quests in Dun Morogh and Loch Modan, any other places that give Ironforge rep? I already know about Wetlands and Uldaman.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2010)

All of the higher-level starter area quests in other areas give it, too.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 26, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Mana effiency is awesome all around atm it seams.
> 
> My destro lock can nuke for like 10 minutes straight without needing a lifetap.


No worries, cataclysm will fix that, and you'll remember these awesome time's of infinite mana and ask them back  XD


----------



## Draffut (Oct 26, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> No worries, cataclysm will fix that, and you'll remember these awesome time's of infinite mana and ask them back  XD



I dont know, 2 of my nukes return 4% mana on cast and give replenishment.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 27, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Warrior, just something about the class that never interested me. When Titan's Grip was announced I got a little more interested, but not enough to level to whatever to get it. Tanking isn't my thang either, so ye.



Trust me warriors suck ass to level. I tried leveling two and I couldn't take them past 10 because it was SO BORING.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm getting my rep up with Ironforge and I've already completed the quests in Dun Morogh and Loch Modan, any other places that give Ironforge rep? I already know about Wetlands and Uldaman.



Once you're fully exhalted with Storwind, Gnomereagan, Darnassus and Exodar, you'll begin getting over flow. Generally if you see Dwarves, you'll get Ironforge reputation. Alteric Mountains, HInterlands and I BELIEVE Silithis have Ironforge rep.

There's also areas of Outlands that'll give you SOME rep with the hometowns. 

You can also do Argent Tournament Dailies. Once you got the first set of dailies done (about a week) you can become a champion of Ironforge and easily get exhalted. 

On a side note: New Rockbiter effect RULES! Shaman tanking is now viable!


----------



## Starrk (Oct 27, 2010)

I've been trying out the Beta stuff and I have to say, it's great. pek

Any questions?


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 27, 2010)

Racial changes to Draenei?


----------



## Starrk (Oct 28, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Racial changes to Draenei?



In the case of Draenei, BElves, and Dwarves, their respective Resistance racials now increase their actual Resistance to the magic schools, instead of increasing their chance to dodge them. 

Dwarves did have a Racial that increased their Archeology, but now it just makes them occasionally find extra stuff while digging.

Worgen had a Racial that lowered the length of time they had a Curse of Disease debuff, but now just increases their Shadow & Nature Resistances.


----------



## valerian (Oct 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]JlLrxGWAp0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 28, 2010)

Okay, question, guys.

Is it a good time to play my Ret pal again ? 
Or should I play my Elem Shaman ?


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 28, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Okay, question, guys.
> 
> Is it a good time to play my Ret pal again ?
> Or should I play my Elem Shaman ?



Great two speaks I hate. Elem Shaman since I like Shamen over Paladins.


----------



## Nodonn (Oct 28, 2010)

You might as well play a rogue instead of a ret paladin.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 28, 2010)

Rogues had their Masteries buffed, so now Rogues are doing better dps.

Ret Pallies had Crusader Strike and Hammer of Wrath nerfed, and some other things use lower percentages in figuring out the damage of an ability.


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 28, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Trust me warriors suck ass to level. I tried leveling two and I couldn't take them past 10 because it was SO BORING.


Actually, warriors are quite fun to level now. The changes to Victory Rush (learn at level 5, 20% heal), Strike/Heroic Strike, and the level 10 spec skills make the process a hundred times better than back in Vanilla.


----------



## Jeefus (Oct 28, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> Actually, warriors are quite fun to level now. The changes to Victory Rush (learn at level 5, 20% heal), Strike/Heroic Strike, and the level 10 spec skills make the process a hundred times better than back in Vanilla.




Coteaz is correct

I can't wait to add a worgen warrior to my one other alliance character


----------



## Gnome (Oct 28, 2010)

^ awesome, it's a shame I have no money.


----------



## PerveeSage (Oct 28, 2010)

dude, joining random dungeons is awesome! i must have doubled my amount of epics today. have not even spent any justice points yet.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 30, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> Actually, warriors are quite fun to level now. The changes to Victory Rush (learn at level 5, 20% heal), Strike/Heroic Strike, and the level 10 spec skills make the process a hundred times better than back in Vanilla.



I still think leveling a warrior is lame. I'll try it again laster when Worgen are availble. Because Rogues are fun, but again: no heal no fun. Same with Mages. Preists, Shamen, Druids, and Locks are fun since they can heal through various methods, Hunters are lame, so are Paladins. Death Knights are fun I must admit, specially when leveling as a tank.

That's my experience atleast.



PerveeSage said:


> dude, joining random dungeons is awesome! i must have doubled my amount of epics today. have not even spent any justice points yet.



But double one epic is two epics.


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 30, 2010)

Fury PvP is  right now.

Sure it may not be arena-viable, but going into BGs and obliterating people with 10k+ Heroic Strike or Raging Blow chain crits is very entertaining.


----------



## Levithian (Oct 30, 2010)

I have a question. They Nerfed hunters into oblivion for sure, but also they seem to have nerfed most other classes as well. They even made buffs half as effective, kings for example. I think they may continue to nerf characters. Do you think they are lowering characters for cataclysm, to make it so when your lvl 85 in cataclysm you will really just be getting back your original level 80 amount of power?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 30, 2010)

I really hope not, that would be sorta pathetic.

Yet I can see it happening.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 31, 2010)

Levithian said:


> I have a question. They Nerfed hunters into oblivion for sure, but also they seem to have nerfed most other classes as well. They even made buffs half as effective, kings for example. I think they may continue to nerf characters. Do you think they are lowering characters for cataclysm, to make it so when your lvl 85 in cataclysm you will really just be getting back your original level 80 amount of power?



People didn't really get nerf'd. The gameplay did.

Dps can still pull 10k++, tanks have more health than they did before (same avoidance inside icc, less outside), healers can still perform well.

The only people that should be QQing are hunters and warlocks trying to solo old content (pet armor nerf'd, armor value nerf'd, hunter pet heals nerf'd, lock self-healing nerf'd, loss of hunter pet AoE skills like swipe, ect), everything else is simply a matter of adaptation.

In 2 years from now with ilvl400 gear, people will most likely pull twice more dps, have around 200k+ health and healers will still be able to heal that 200k health pool.

At endgame level I'm fairly certain tanks will start chain pulling again and healers will stop running OOM again. Dps meh, learn to manage your aggro


----------



## LMJ (Oct 31, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> At endgame level I'm fairly certain tanks will start chain pulling again and healers will stop running OOM again. Dps meh, learn to manage your aggro



Wtf is CC?


----------



## ChaosDream (Oct 31, 2010)

lol that worgen mount vids hilarious.



Animesing said:


> Wtf is CC?



cc is a shorter version for crowd control.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 31, 2010)

Crowd Control is Mages with Polymorph, Shamen with Hex, Warlocks with Fear same with Priests with fear and mind control, Hunters with shit like freezing trap.


----------



## Nodonn (Oct 31, 2010)

> At endgame level I'm fairly certain tanks will start chain pulling again and healers will stop running OOM again. Dps meh, learn to manage your aggro



I don?t need to, after the brutal assfisting Blizzard gave to my aoe abilities I couldn?t draw aggro if I tried.


----------



## Jeefus (Oct 31, 2010)

Mages have...oh...I dunno...I think we are up to about 12 AOE attacks now....PLENTY of cc.


Nonetheless, war tanking has become an art form again........


----------



## LMJ (Oct 31, 2010)

ChaosDream said:


> lol that worgen mount vids hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> cc is a shorter version for crowd control.





Sedaiv said:


> Crowd Control is Mages with Polymorph, Shamen with Hex, Warlocks with Fear same with Priests with fear and mind control, Hunters with shit like freezing trap.



Sarcasm...but then again, for some reason i thought this was a WoW forum.


----------



## Hana (Oct 31, 2010)

I've been leveling a female priest worgen since this morning and it has been tons of fun. It still has a couple of kinks like the laugh is the same as the male worgen, but overall it is nice.


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 31, 2010)

Animesing said:


> Wtf is CC?



Cata dungeons are going to be a nightmare and random heroics will be damn near impossible due to the idiocy of the general population. Yes we may adapt and overcome but its going to take a month or 2 until shit cools down and people start becoming comfortable with having to be more attentive what whats going on.


----------



## Coup (Nov 1, 2010)

Any recommendations for professions as a mage?
I want something that will actually be useful for me.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 1, 2010)

Coup said:


> Any recommendations for professions as a mage?
> I want something that will actually be useful for me.



Jewelcrafting, it's about the only profession that is always useful.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 1, 2010)

JC and engineering <3


----------



## rac585 (Nov 1, 2010)

Don't forget Tailoring for the awesome cloak enchant


----------



## Bioness (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello Everyone, my name Bioness, WoW characters: Yon$%@, Light of Dawn +4 others (4 80 healers and a standard DK)

I've been clean almost for 3 months now . .had a relapse with a 4 hour Dalaran AFK (Away) binge 

but I just want to say .. . OMG CATACLYSM!!!!! *foams at the mouth*


----------



## PerveeSage (Nov 1, 2010)

my mage is a enchanter/tailor. seemed to be the most useful for it.


----------



## Razgriez (Nov 1, 2010)

Make another 80. Ive got 4 now and Ive got max JCing/BSing/Mining/Skinning/Engineering/Herbalism/Inscription.

Thats a lot of professions at my disposal yet all Ive got is about 11 to 12k gold between them all. Im pretty lazy at making money.


----------



## PerveeSage (Nov 1, 2010)

Hana said:


> I've been leveling a female priest worgen since this morning and it has been tons of fun. It still has a couple of kinks like the laugh is the same as the male worgen, but overall it is nice.



how are you playing a worgen? i tried making one and it wont let me.


----------



## Coup (Nov 2, 2010)

Loving my mage at the moment, arcane spec. level 21.

Decided to take up enchanting and tailoring, I have a stupid amount of greens and cloth that I have been saving up so everything I have should get me to about 150 skill in both.

People keep telling me that as this is my first char(well, one of them ), I should take up a gathering profession because money will be hard to earn.

Should I drop a profession and then pick up a gathering skill perhaps? I don't mind not having one as I always think there are 1000 ways to make money so..yeah, advice please? o_O


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 2, 2010)

Pick up both Mining and Herbalism.


----------



## PerveeSage (Nov 2, 2010)

Coup said:


> Loving my mage at the moment, arcane spec. level 21.
> 
> Decided to take up enchanting and tailoring, I have a stupid amount of greens and cloth that I have been saving up so everything I have should get me to about 150 skill in both.
> 
> ...



first off, its not that hard to make money with just one gathering profession. second, having those two trades are gonna help you out in the long run anyway because you will be able to make your own epics instead of hawking out money to buy em.





oh and gold WOW news is gold;


----------



## Nodonn (Nov 2, 2010)

You don't need to buy epics at any point in time anyway.
Do heroics > get 264/251 gear.


----------



## Razgriez (Nov 2, 2010)

Coup said:


> Loving my mage at the moment, arcane spec. level 21.
> 
> Decided to take up enchanting and tailoring, I have a stupid amount of greens and cloth that I have been saving up so everything I have should get me to about 150 skill in both.
> 
> ...



Pick up skinning and level it to the point where while your questing you can skin mobs. You'll make enough to pay for anything you could possibly need while you level save for epic riding. Herbalism will probably net you more money then mining and I never liked picking up both mining and herbalism on 1 character.

If your starting out you should have 1 gathering profession and if your going to go with a profession that makes stuff pick the one that uses the mats you pick up to help level it faster.

Enchanting is also a good choice as well but can be tedious to level.


----------



## Coup (Nov 3, 2010)

Cheers for the advice guys, not sure which way I will go, or which profession I will drop.

This morning I saw that 2 stacks of strange dust i had sold for 18g a stack! 

On a side note BG's are SO DEPRESSING.
I am level 24 now and before i can get a freaking spell off I'm dead, DEAD I TELLS YA .

Makes me want to re-roll plate class


----------



## Razgriez (Nov 3, 2010)

Lowbie pvp is broken at the moment with rogues being on top with shadowstep and ambush.Its just not worth the agony to participate.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't expect bg's to be fair in lower brackets. And going in to bg's before X9 (in this case 29), expect to die a lot.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Nov 3, 2010)

I've been away from WoW for about a year, I'm thinking of coming back to try the Cataclysm Event and maybe get re-acquainted with my DK again before Cata arrives. How is the game in general now and the Cataclysm event so far?


----------



## Nodonn (Nov 3, 2010)

The Cata event is pretty boring so far. Just some quests, some earthquakes and some elemental rifts.
It's going to get a lot more hectic before it ends though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2010)

wow everything is so different after only a few months. dramatically more different the any other update I have seen...wow.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 4, 2010)

I was kinda excited to get Cata, but i canceled my preorder, i see the updates, tried them out on every class, which i conveniently have leveled all of them enough levels, and safe to say, i am unimpressed. Not necessarily dissapointed i already thought cata would fail for me, true enough most of the changes i have severely disliked


----------



## Gnome (Nov 4, 2010)

Nova said:


> I was kinda excited to get Cata, but i canceled my preorder, i see the updates, tried them out on every class, which i conveniently have leveled all of them enough levels, and safe to say, i am unimpressed. Not necessarily dissapointed i already thought cata would fail for me, true enough most of the changes i have severely disliked



I'm in the same boat, i renewed a little while ago. To me none of the changes were all that great, at least not enough to get me hyped at all.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Nova said:


> I was kinda excited to get Cata, but i canceled my preorder, i see the updates, tried them out on every class, which i conveniently have leveled all of them enough levels, and safe to say, i am unimpressed. Not necessarily dissapointed i already thought cata would fail for me, true enough most of the changes i have severely disliked



 the new talent pool is something I immediately disliked. My 71 mage is all fucked up now, have to re do the keys and everything. I only have 32 points to use so I have to stay one type of specific mage when last I had the two talent trees I had all frost and the other a mix of arcane and fire.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 4, 2010)

Some neat interface improvements dont make up for the dramatic change in class changes, and the direction of my favorite classes, or direction of the entire game, and i dislike the direction, since back in april when they announced class previews, i was sceptical, and i was right to be sceptical, at least to myself.



VastoLorDae said:


> the new talent pool is something I immediately disliked. My 71 mage is all fucked up now, have to re do the keys and everything. I only have 32 points to use so I have to stay one type of specific mage when last I had the two talent trees I had all frost and the other a mix of arcane and fire.



Yes, i severely disliked the fact that my lvl 67 rogue, doesnt have shadow dance anymore, or any 31 point end talent. Huuuuge turn off, and that doesnt even go into details on the differences that have been made on the class.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Nova said:


> Yes, i severely disliked the fact that my lvl 67 rogue, doesnt have shadow dance anymore, or any 31 point end talent. Huuuuge turn off, and that doesnt even go into details on the differences that have been made on the class.



 I had invisibility and I find out I now have to wait 4 levels to get it back...not helping that I forgot I made my Mage flat broke...

 I think I am going to start another toon and make that person primarily a engineer.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 4, 2010)

Ive always disliked professions, and have never raised them on any class. lol. hate that type of stuff


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 4, 2010)

thats weird, might wanna post on the help forums


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I am just finishing re-installing. should be finished....in a few hours.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 4, 2010)

I've almost finished the Sceptre of Shifting Sands quest chain, need to get final page of the book from stromwind library... around 40 were chasing me last time i tried


----------



## Nodonn (Nov 4, 2010)

Get in, log out in library, come back during not busy hours, sneakily loot book.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 5, 2010)

I must be having a rash of bad bgs or something. I know people like camping the graveyards in Warsong but for the past 5 or so that I've done it happened when the other side just needed to cap one or two more flags to win in each of them. They would just keep holding onto it until they got bored of killing people over and over again. Tried picking up my priest again, I think she's actually squisher than I remember, didn't think that was possible. I better start getting her more gear.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 5, 2010)

Camping is why I hate BGs


----------



## rac585 (Nov 5, 2010)

Rated BGs are going to be all about winning asap

Im really looking forward too them.. now only if I could afford to transfer to a better server

An BGs aren't so bad atm with premades.. just a few more SotA wins for battlemaster


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 5, 2010)

Just discovered this web comic a cple days ago, and after clearing its linkage with a mod, im sharing it w/ the rest of you.

Some of its content is rather adult (the occasional page of upper body nudity, sexual comments, innuendo ect. hence me clearing it w/ a mod first). 

Im sure some of you have already heard about it / read it, though.


----------



## PerveeSage (Nov 5, 2010)

i got a random invite to the beta about two hours ago


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 5, 2010)

damn it LK under 50% left and then Kargath decides to stop all instances.  Stupid game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 5, 2010)

Wolfarus said:


> Just discovered this web comic a cple days ago, and after clearing its linkage with a mod, im sharing it w/ the rest of you.
> 
> Some of its content is rather adult (the occasional page of upper body nudity, sexual comments, innuendo ect. hence me clearing it w/ a mod first).
> 
> Im sure some of you have already heard about it / read it, though.





 that was fucking funny.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 6, 2010)

Argh I hate leveling fishing I always seem to forget and it's like over 100 behind everything else.


----------



## PerveeSage (Nov 6, 2010)

some asshat is trying to hack me! they put an authenticator on my account! I cant call blizz account support until 7 tomorrow FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.........


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 6, 2010)

actually you can recover it now. Report on the website you forgot your password, it'll get sent to yoru email as a confirm your secret password. hopefully you remember. 

I also hate fishing.


----------



## PerveeSage (Nov 6, 2010)

looked into it more closely, said they are in the process of removing the certification thing, and it may take up to 12 hours.

...

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU............


----------



## PerveeSage (Nov 6, 2010)

wow, they fucked my shit up. i got 6 emails with lists of all the stuff they had to restore on 5 of my lvl 80s. 

Warning to everyone, i think i know what did it. remember how i said i got invited to a beta? i think that was fake. they told me to go to an official blizzard website and put in my account info and i did it. if you get an email like that, dont do it.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 6, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> wow, they fucked my shit up. i got 6 emails with lists of all the stuff they had to restore on 5 of my lvl 80s.
> 
> Warning to everyone, i think i know what did it. remember how i said i got invited to a beta? i think that was fake. they told me to go to an official blizzard website and put in my account info and i did it. if you get an email like that, dont do it.



Unfortunately for you, I DID get into the Beta. 

But in all seriousness, the Beta invite will ONLY come through your Battle.net homepage. You're better off logging into there every so often to check then clicking on anything in your e-mails.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 6, 2010)

I presume this has been posted but whatever


----------



## Levithian (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a hunter with a over 6k gs, he has his complete sanctified frost set and best in slot for every other item in 25 ICC. 

I worked hard on him actually getting the 10 man kingslayer title. Then blizzard totally screwed him, nurfed him into oblivion. He still dose good dps but less than he did. They took away his Aoe and by comparison multi shot is almost useless because of horribly slow focus regeneration. 

My pets have even been nerfed and no class now will have a special buff that will stack. I read in the blue notes. 

From what I gather all his hard won gear will be secondary to quest rewards in cataclysm. And with all the other changes they are making it really seems blizzard hates the player. 

We will need to get to 85 probably just to reach are original 80 power, which might have been there idea, possible for a couple reasons I can think of. 

On the plus side my DK is still doing well, but I'm sure they will Nerf him soon because it actually works. In my opinion no character is or will be OP in cataclysm unless they weaken the others enough so it seems that way.

Sorry for they rant, just some thoughts.


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 7, 2010)

Levithian said:


> From what I gather all his hard won gear will be secondary to quest rewards in cataclysm. And with all the other changes they are making it really seems blizzard hates the player.


Welcome to a new expansion, this has happened two times before.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 7, 2010)

Is wow not responding for anyone else?


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 8, 2010)

It is the first time gear is replaced that easilly tho, BC greens were decent but most people didn't replace their gear until they got their hands on mid 60 blues. WotlK didn't really have much at all, people were clearing naxx in sunwell gear for the lulz.

This time however, we'll be replacing ilvl 277 with lvl 81-82 greens, thats more abrupt than any previous expansion. Probably because this time there's only a 5 lvl gap and they want people to get used to the new stat budgets fast.

It did feel boring keeping the same bc gear trough early wotlk (even if all the new stuff was brown), I'm glad they're doing this.


----------



## Nodonn (Nov 8, 2010)

The only people complaining about gear resets are butthurt elitists who can't handle the fact that they're on par with everyone else again.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 10, 2010)

Levithian said:


> I have a hunter with a over 6k gs, he has his complete sanctified frost set and best in slot for every other item in 25 ICC.
> 
> I worked hard on him actually getting the 10 man kingslayer title. Then blizzard totally screwed him, nurfed him into oblivion. He still dose good dps but less than he did. They took away his Aoe and by comparison multi shot is almost useless because of horribly slow focus regeneration.
> 
> ...



First of all, it has happend before , in TBC people replaced Naxx (level 60 version) by the time they were around level 66. People who weren't in level 70 Sunwell gear replaced their gear before they were Level 80 aswell.

Secondly, my Shaman's DPS went up with the changes, pretty sure they just fucked Hunters up big time, and are still balancing the numbers. The main complaint from Hunters is about PvP and focus, though. During the PTR for 4.0.1, I was one-shotting everyone as BM with 40k Kill Commands, they seemed to have over-nerfed Hunters in general. Not sure of the other specs, at the time my pet was critting for 20k bites, too.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually if you were in all Naxxramas/Temple of Ahn'Qiraj gear, you weren't replacing that stuff until you were in Durnhole Keep or higher. 

I know my Kara gear wasn't getting replaced until 72 or 73 even then I was more of a Shaman twink as I ran Black Temple & Hyjal on my Shamen when everyone else was concentrating on farming Naxxramas and Obsidian Sanctum. It was nice having Tier 5/6 gear and still pulling more DPS than other players in Wrath Green/Blues.

The only time I could see a TBC/Wrath Uncommon/Quest replacing an Epic/Blue from Vanilla/TBC is if was something like a quest reward VS Tier 0/0.5 or even Teir 1. I'm actually glad my shaman is kicking ass. I soloed Bloodlord Mandokir as Enhance and failed BADLY got him to 200K but I still died. Tried him again in my Resto spec (since Thunderstorm has been proven to be useless by me) in Resto Gear and it took about 6 or 7 minutes (his buff faded) but I downed him and got 20 gold for it. Time to try finding the boss outside of Black Temple and farm him for the 600 gold.


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 10, 2010)

VastoLorDae, does your user title mean that you play on Burning Legion?

Because...that's the server I play on too.


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2010)

So I go to Amazon to preorder the special edition for Catacylsm and they are all sold out. 

Feels bad man.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 11, 2010)

They finally implemented the Tier 11 gear in Beta.


----------



## Razgriez (Nov 12, 2010)

I dont mind replacing my epic gear as we level but getting it all replaced by 81-82 feels a bit too soon. Hell even shadowmourne which is the defacto best weapon in the game is getting replaced by 81. Kind of not fair and should of been sort of as a reward for all that hard work to have that weapon last you until 84-85 normal dungeons. The gear is going to get replaced. It just a tad bit ridiculous its getting replaced so soon. L80 crafting gear is going to be better then most of the stuff we have.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 12, 2010)

That's why I've decided to make my Death Knight an 80 twink. I'll just run her through Icecrown Citadel and let everyone know she's making the Shadowmourne. It worked with the Hammer of Ragnaros & Scepter of Shifting Sands. I'm pretty sure it'll work again.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 12, 2010)

I like the recent buff to priests in beta


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 13, 2010)

I love the Shaman buffs more than I'd love an orgy with my signature.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 17, 2010)

Mostly I've just been doing the same old same old since I reactivated my account. Barely been using it actually. Figured I might as well keep it around for when Cata hits in less than a month. Got a look at the elementals in town finally. It was a bit fun running around healing people fightin' them. And maybe someday, I'll figure out what I'm suppose to be doing.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 17, 2010)

Yakushi, what server are you on?


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 17, 2010)

Playing with a trial account right now.

My old account met a grim fate when I sold it off to my sister, who in turn thought speedhacking was a brilliant idea. 

Currently waiting for my friend to get some free time so I can activate my account and use the RaF feature to make a ton of 60's.

Farstriders and Darkspear servers represent


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 18, 2010)

think I might take a small break until cata hits

doing laps in orgrimmar and dalaran feels.. unproductive


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 18, 2010)

Byakuya said:


> think I might take a small break until cata hits
> 
> _*doing laps in orgrimmar and dalaran feels.. unproductive*_



That's more or less what I find myself doing.

Can't participate in the elemental invasion since I'm level 19 

From the videos I've seen by Omfgcata on Youtube, Cataclysm is looking pretty epic.

The invasion is looking kind of lame though, definitely not on par with the opening of the Gates of Ahn'Qiraj or the Zombie event.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 18, 2010)

the invasion was amusing the first day though, there'd be a billion corpses in org and about 3 FPS.

never seen it quite so busy before


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 18, 2010)

Byakuya said:


> the invasion was amusing the first day though, there'd be a billion corpses in org and about 3 FPS.
> 
> never seen it quite so busy before



It's certainly a popular event.

At about 3:00-4:00am last night, there was enough people for a full raid defending orgrimmar.


----------



## PerveeSage (Nov 18, 2010)

getting full sets of tier 10 is hard when you have 8 lvl 80s


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 18, 2010)

I want that new FOS so bad for killing 1 of each elemental.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 19, 2010)

I managed to get that yesterday. For some reason I wasn't credited with destroying a air elemental gate until I did it a second time.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 19, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I want that new FOS so bad for killing 1 of each elemental.



Its not just killing 1 elemental of each type. You have to be near the portal when it gets destroyed to get credit for that elemental type. Though the good news is that you dont have to have all 4 buffs on you at the same time. You could do it once a day, with a diff element on each day. Just need to get all 4 on your char @ one time or another.

I got my FOS during phase 2, before they hit the cities. Only took me around 2 hours (mostly waiting for the portals to spawn) 

And on a better note, i just made my 3k quest achiv/title 

Also considering buying cata thru bliz's pre-launch thing, so i can start leveling to 85 (and have a itty bitty, tiny chance @ getting the FOS for maxing my new archeology profession first on the server) as soon as the servers go live


----------



## valerian (Nov 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]yZy9ziutmaA[/YOUTUBE]

I can't stop listening to this, it's absolutely amazing.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 19, 2010)

Alright, I got my butt around to doing the quests for the elemental stuff. It was actually kind of cool but also really depressing. Mostly with the people who were won over by the cult and I couldn't convince any of the five to get back home. Plus there was some fun in seeing old familiar bosses once again. Good days when Princess was the prettiest thing around. 


Gray said:


> Yakushi, what server are you on?


Dalaran, smelly old PvE server. 


Byakuya said:


> think I might take a small break until cata hits
> 
> doing laps in orgrimmar and dalaran feels.. unproductive


lol, I took a break too. But now I'm back to running circles around Ironforge.  I mostly do that when my bf is at work and I get two computers free. The other to watch anime on during my jumping around.


Jotaro Kujo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooo, that's love, haunting, beautiful, with an inspirational part or two.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 19, 2010)

Got my achievement on my Shaman. Tomorrow I'll get it on my Death Knight. I'm glad Enhance requires me to be up close, same with Death Knights. I chose not to go ranged on my Death Knight, too broken for me. Tank FTW.

So how are you suppose to win the battles?


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 20, 2010)

It's Pilgrim's Bounty this upcoming week. Also I'm trying to get the random heroic dungeon achievements.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 20, 2010)

may as well get that meta for the drake. I got Elder already. I wanted the Hallowed and Matron but I gotta wait.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 20, 2010)

My Rogue & Mage missed out on the Hallowed. 

They started with Noblegarden, and got every holiday achievement up to Hallow's End.


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 20, 2010)

Finally got Kingslayer tonight. Oneshotted it with half of the raid never doing the fight before.

Would've had it back in June if my guild hadn't imploded, but it's still nice to get some closure on WotLK.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah I can only raid in the AM between 8 and 12. I know for FACT i'll never get closure on Burning Crucade (people don't know how to read either at Kelecos or Eredar Twins, I can only imagine a pug w/o vent doing Mu'ru and Kel'Jaeden) or Wrath until I get to teh end of Cata. I'll keep my DK @ 80 and make her a ICC twink.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 22, 2010)

Woot, end of the world incoming tomorrow. 4.0.3a here we come! Anyone willing to bet that most people won't even be able to log on?  Should be fun running around to see what's different. /grumbles at the list of warrior damage reductions.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 22, 2010)

Glad i got my zalan. tribe rep done a week ago.

Missed out on the tiger/raptor mount, though 

Hopefully i get caught in one of DW's impromptu bbq's. Another FOS to add to the list is always nice


----------



## valerian (Nov 22, 2010)

New race/class combos tomorrow?


----------



## PerveeSage (Nov 22, 2010)

Portals perma open! GRAB YOUR WELFARE EPIX!!! ITS CHRISTMAS TIME FOR ALL MY 80s!!!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 22, 2010)

Wolfarus said:


> Glad i got my zalan. tribe rep done a week ago.
> 
> Missed out on the tiger/raptor mount, though
> 
> Hopefully i get caught in one of DW's impromptu bbq's. Another FOS to add to the list is always nice


Yeah, I'm a little sad that some things will be dead and gone. But I'm more excited about all the stuff to come. I am going to be so lost with my directionally challanged self. I still get lost in Exodar. >.>;


Jotaro Kujo said:


> New race/class combos tomorrow?


Nope, but reformatted world, yes. You can see what will and won't change over at mmo champion - 


PerveeSage said:


> Portals perma open! GRAB YOUR WELFARE EPIX!!! ITS CHRISTMAS TIME FOR ALL MY 80s!!!


Oh snap, why must I be going to sleep for work tomorrow. WhhhyyyYYyyYy. At least in a few weeks I'll be switching to superior green junk so I suppose it is all groovy.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

Spent my last moments in the old world dancing on top of Orgrimmar Bank in bear form with 4 other druids (who were all also in bear form) while the elementals destroyed orgrimmar.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> New race/class combos tomorrow?





Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Yeah, I'm a little sad that some things will be dead and gone. But I'm more excited about all the stuff to come. I am going to be so lost with my directionally challanged self. I still get lost in Exodar. >.>;
> 
> Nope, but reformatted world, yes. You can see what will and won't change over at mmo champion -
> 
> Oh snap, why must I be going to sleep for work tomorrow. WhhhyyyYYyyYy. At least in a few weeks I'll be switching to superior green junk so I suppose it is all groovy.



Yes, new race/class combos are coming tomorrow.


----------



## valerian (Nov 23, 2010)

Misty said:


> Spent my last moments in the old world dancing on top of Orgrimmar Bank in bear form with 4 other druids (who were all also in bear form) while the elementals destroyed orgrimmar.



I logged out on top of it, I wonder where I'll be when I log back in 



			
				Misty said:
			
		

> Yes, new race/class combos are coming tomorrow.



Sweet, I'll be making a Night Elf Mage and Troll Druid immediately.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I logged out on top of it, I wonder where I'll be when I log back in
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, I'll be making a Night Elf Mage and Troll Druid immediately.



Blizz has said that you'll just be sent to the nearest graveyard to prevent you from logging back in over lava.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2010)

*Goes to sleep now in anticipation*


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> *Goes to sleep now in anticipation*



Might as well sleep nice and long, it's gonna be a while before servers are back up, and even longer before you'll even be able to get past the queue.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2010)

It says they will end at 11 am so....lets keep are fingers crossed.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

Because Blizz has totally never stretched the truth concerning patch times. Quite the punctual bunch.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 23, 2010)

Misty said:


> Spent my last moments in the old world dancing on top of Orgrimmar Bank in bear form with 4 other druids (who were all also in bear form) while the elementals destroyed orgrimmar.
> 
> Yes, new race/class combos are coming tomorrow.


lol, whoops. I read the no goblin/worgen thing and thought it meant no new combinations. Shows you how good my reading comprehension is along with my memory about other races even existing. 


Misty said:


> Blizz has said that you'll just be sent to the nearest graveyard to prevent you from logging back in over lava.


Wait, does this mean that when I log in there might be hundreds of other people standing in the same graveyard? As if I didn't think trying to log in would be enough of a pain in the arse. xD


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 23, 2010)

Misty said:


> Might as well sleep nice and long, it's gonna be a while before servers are back up, and even longer before you'll even be able to get past the queue.


They started maintenance early (3AM instead of 5) and 99% of the Shattering data was already implemented with 4.0.3 last week, so I don't expect an extended maintenance this time.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2010)

The new log in menu looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 23, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> They started maintenance early (3AM instead of 5) and 99% of the Shattering data was already implemented with 4.0.3 last week, so I don't expect an extended maintenance this time.


Haha, never mind, extended maintenance until 4PM EST.

EDIT - Now it's 8PM. Foiled again. I knew I shouldn't have been optimistic.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 23, 2010)

Goodbye old Azeroth.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 23, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> Haha, never mind, extended maintenance until 4PM EST.
> 
> EDIT - Now it's 8PM. Foiled again. I knew I shouldn't have been optimistic.



It's a massive implementation of stuff regardless of 4.0.3 containing the data so I guess it's to be expected. Won't get it here till tomorrow, but I guess there's no rush to be on and check out the new world asap =p


----------



## PerveeSage (Nov 23, 2010)

anyone know if the servers are up yet? my laptop is all i have atm and it cant play wow so i have to go to a lan cafe but i do not wanna go until i know i can play.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 23, 2010)

I've been playing the last hour with a Troll Druid.

This expansion fucking rocks so far!


----------



## Levithian (Nov 23, 2010)

You know, not much was damaged, or changed, there was no real cataclysm the cities just got a makeover as far as I can see so far. Maybe deathwing should be paid as a architect and interior decorator lol. I admit he did manage to get a few seaweeds on that statue at booty bay. No portals though, it would seem the guard lied.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 23, 2010)

He is going to be flying around burninating things.

Also I love the music in the Swamp of Sorrows.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 23, 2010)

Man, why did they remove the portals in Dalaran again? I know it so that people don't use it as their go-to place for travel. But why does that matter? D: I really like what they have done with Stormwind. Looks like this was at least a good excuse to remodel the place to make it sleeker. Sunken Wetlands was pretty cool, I'm still running all over the place. By the way, damn you all with water walking!


----------



## PerveeSage (Nov 23, 2010)

they did away with the portals MAH WELFARE EPIX NOOOOOOOESS


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 23, 2010)

They should've left the portals alone, or replaced them with something more useful, total bullshit.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeh, cutting off the "mass transit" system between dala and the 2 classic continents was a bit rediculous.

At least i had my hearth set in shat. Outlands was the last section i needed for loremaster. Now i have to get the new cata area's done too 

I like ironforge's new music. Ran around and explored a bit, but im concentrating on trying to get the rest of my turkey lurkey shots, so i one less WE to think about in the future.

And the new tier gear.. ugh. Mages get a good look. Im a tank, and our new gear looks plain as fuck. I'll wear it still, but damn.. they could have at least given every class a nice new look


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2010)

They're in love


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 24, 2010)

Where the fuck are the Dwarf Rogues on my server?


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Where the fuck are the Dwarf Rogues on my server?



Rerolling as Dwarf Shamans.


----------



## PerveeSage (Nov 24, 2010)

im a dwarf rogue and everyone keeps turkeying me STOP SHOOTING ME WITH THE FUCKING TURKEY GUN YOU MOTHER FUCKERS

oh yea forgot to mention people are so desperate to turkey me i keep getting tells from people telling me to go all over the world so they can turkey me.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2010)

I for one enjoy being turned into a turkey.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 24, 2010)

So..just turned lvl 10 with a Draenei Shaman..which specialization should I pick.

They all look mightily tasty..but I just don't know..


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 24, 2010)

Azshara= So Much Fun :33


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 24, 2010)

Silverpine is now an incredibly badass and immersive Horde leveling zone. I've never had this much fun leveling before.


----------



## PerveeSage (Nov 24, 2010)

someone wanna tell me how to change my race for free? i keep seeing everyone doing it but i cant figure it out. or is the free race change option not available yet?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 24, 2010)

I spent more than an hour just running around the old-now-new world to look at all the things that changed yesterday. I'm going to do some more exploring today. I really liked what they have done with certain places. Aside from my mention of SW earlier, Orgrimmar looks fantastic. I love that scar that was left in the Badlands and I feel a little sorry for the critters living in dried up Loch Modan.

@Misty: Daww, that's adorable.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 24, 2010)

So..played a little farther.

Goddamned..Blizzard just made its crack-machine even more addicting.

I never played past level 20 with any char in this game,yet I was hard pressed to stop..and I stopped just because I have to go to my job tomorrow.

Wow.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2010)

Can you believe this bullshit?!



Right after I went out and dropped $80 on the battle chest and wotlk! 

Thankfully I've found my receipt and haven't opened these boxes yet. Now I can get WoW, BC, and wotlk for $20! 



Ciupy said:


> So..just turned lvl 10 with a Draenei Shaman..which specialization should I pick.
> 
> They all look mightily tasty..but I just don't know..



Resto shamans are probably the easiest healer class that you could play, and healers are always needed for instances, and instances give delicious blue items.


----------



## PerveeSage (Nov 24, 2010)

Im mad that they took sta from my bear form tank. only 26khp now, and i had some decent shit. fuck tanking, ill get groups with heals and poonkin.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 24, 2010)

Do you have to buy the other expansions in order to play Cata?  I'm suddenly interested in maybe playing WoW, since it'll actually run on my computer, and I was wondering if I'd have to spend like $150 dollars to have access to the full game.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Do you have to buy the other expansions in order to play Cata?  I'm suddenly interested in maybe playing WoW, since it'll actually run on my computer, and I was wondering if I'd have to spend like $150 dollars to have access to the full game.



Kind of. 

The cataclysm 1-60 content is available for everyone. The only thing buying Cataclysm will let you do is level from 80-85, make Goblins and Worgen, and get the Archaeology profession. 

Also, generally it would cost about that much, but if you click on the link a few posts up, Blizzard is doing a sale right now. You can get the original game, the first expansion (Burning Crusade), and the second expansion (Wrath of the Lich King) for way cheap. Usually it's $80-$90 to get all of those, now it's $20.


----------



## Levithian (Nov 24, 2010)

For those of you who are interested in world of warcraft lore I have some observations.

 I played more into cata today, creating a undead hunter just for the fun of it, and I noticed something. Hellscream is a asshole. He called the queen of the forsaken a bitch.

In the story they are pushing her, putting orcs in undercity and so on since that wrathgate thing. Now they have her engaging in some lich king like behavior, I was wondering if maybe they are setting her up as a villain, to do away with her in future?

If they do that, and put a orc, in charge the forsaken will no longer have a unique leader like the other races in the game and that would suck and in my mind make the forsaken lose alot of there appeal.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2010)

Levithian said:


> For those of you who are interested in world of warcraft lore I have some observations.
> 
> I played more into cata today, creating a undead hunter just for the fun of it, and I noticed something. Hellscream is a asshole. He called the queen of the forsaken a bitch.
> 
> ...



I've actually been wondering what they're planning to do with Sylvannas. The Forsaken have never really been loyal to the Horde to begin with, and with the recent treatment of their leader (who they more or less worship), they may be even less loyal now.

In any case, no leader likes Hellscream. Vol'jin has already openly stated he is going to kill Hellscream. Baine is probably a bit pissed off that he killed his dad. Sylvannas will see Hellscream as trying to eliminate the forsaken. And who even knows what Lor'themar thinks, most people don't even know the Blood Elves have a leader. 

I forsee a situation where Hellscream is Caesar, and he's going to get killed by all the other leaders, then replaced with someone awesome like Saurfang.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 24, 2010)

Misty said:


> Kind of.
> 
> The cataclysm 1-60 content is available for everyone. The only thing buying Cataclysm will let you do is level from 80-85, make Goblins and Worgen, and get the Archaeology profession.
> 
> Also, generally it would cost about that much, but if you click on the link a few posts up, Blizzard is doing a sale right now. You can get the original game, the first expansion (Burning Crusade), and the second expansion (Wrath of the Lich King) for way cheap. Usually it's $80-$90 to get all of those, now it's $20.



So that's $20 for non-Cata stuff + plus a month of free time and, what, $60 to get cata and another month's worth of subscription?

Sylvannas is a very tragic character.  I'm getting kind of fed up with good people being screwed over and being made evil.  I haven't exactly played WoW, but I do know about the lore and, while Arthas kind of became a douchebag on his own, many of the other raid bosses just sort of fell into Hell after something terrible happened to them.

It'd be nice if Sylvannas kind of broke out of that tragic loop.


----------



## Levithian (Nov 24, 2010)

Misty said:


> I've actually been wondering what they're planning to do with Sylvannas. The Forsaken have never really been loyal to the Horde to begin with, and with the recent treatment of their leader (who they more or less worship), they may be even less loyal now.
> 
> In any case, no leader likes Hellscream. Vol'jin has already openly stated he is going to kill Hellscream. Baine is probably a bit pissed off that he killed his dad. Sylvannas will see Hellscream as trying to eliminate the forsaken. And who even knows what Lor'themar thinks, most people don't even know the Blood Elves have a leader.
> 
> *I forsee a situation where Hellscream is Caesar, and he's going to get killed by all the other leaders, then replaced with someone awesome like Saurfang. *



That would be awesome. Saurfang is pretty cool.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2010)

Wesley said:


> So that's $20 for non-Cata stuff + plus a month of free time and, what, $60 to get cata and another month's worth of subscription?



Pretty much, but unless you want to make a Goblin or Worgen, there's really no point in buying Cataclysm yet. It's price is destined to come down.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 24, 2010)

Misty said:


> Pretty much, but unless you want to make a Goblin or Worgen, there's really no point in buying Cataclysm yet. It's price is destined to come down.



I've heard that Cata really changed up the starting zones.  Was that only for the Worgren and Goblin races or did everyone recieve and overhaul?


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 24, 2010)

Wesley said:


> I've heard that Cata really changed up the starting zones.  Was that only for the Worgren and Goblin races or did everyone recieve and overhaul?



Cata really changed EVERYTHING. The whole level 1-60 zones were completely redone from scratch. Now the level flow is much nicer. The best part is is that it's available to everyone. You don't need to buy cataclysm to experience the changed world.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 24, 2010)

I can't get the trial launcher to work.  It says I need to change the file directory to write, but I don't seem to be able to do that.  I don't know what to do.  I googled it, but the link to the microsoft xp support website doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2010)

Hellscream be fucking with Sylvanas!? You cant fuck with her!

 and what was the political division that happened between the dwarves and gnomes that got the gnomes kicked out? I got some reading to do.


----------



## valerian (Nov 24, 2010)

Love the new org, hate Garrosh though  Awesome seeing Malfurion in Darnassus.


----------



## Nodonn (Nov 25, 2010)

Levithian said:


> For those of you who are interested in world of warcraft lore I have some observations.
> 
> I played more into cata today, creating a undead hunter just for the fun of it, and I noticed something. Hellscream is a asshole. He called the queen of the forsaken a bitch.
> 
> ...



Setting her up as a villain?
Sylvanas was good for about two chapters in TFT, after that she decided leading a normal life and allying with the people the Forsaken belonged to was boring so she killed all of the people left in Lordaeron.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 25, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Hellscream be fucking with Sylvanas!? You cant fuck with her!
> 
> and what was the political division that happened between the dwarves and gnomes that got the gnomes kicked out? I got some reading to do.



I assumed it was a case of them taking back their city and simply deciding to move back there.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 25, 2010)

So who has heard of or gotten the 3 new pets (companion, not hunter) that are avail. right now? 

I got sunflower and withers yesterday, will work on getting grubs later today.
Also discovered the new cooking recipe's that are for (future) sale next to the new stormwind cooking dailey npc. Looking at the health/mana regen on said foods, you can imagine what the new tier gear is going to do with our Hp/mana 

Though that does imply that deathwing (and any other new boss's waiting for us) is going to be kicking our asses up one cheek and down the other 

Edit : woo @ me starting page  -420-


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 25, 2010)

Wolfarus said:


> So who has heard of or gotten the 3 new pets (companion, not hunter) that are avail. right now?
> 
> I got sunflower and withers yesterday, will work on getting grubs later today.
> Also discovered the new cooking recipe's that are for (future) sale next to the new stormwind cooking dailey npc. Looking at the health/mana regen on said foods, you can imagine what the new tier gear is going to do with our Hp/mana
> ...



How do you get the new pets?


----------



## Levithian (Nov 25, 2010)

You can tame plague hounds now, they used to be demons but now they call them dogs so you can tame them. I have yet to find a fox or a beetle though and haven't there always been monkeys? Or is a ape not the same thing? I saw a orc with a bulldog, ugliest pet ever.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 25, 2010)

^I've seen foxes running around in Redridge, I don't know where else they might be. They are so cute. I definitely want one when I roll a hunter at some point. I also want a bulldog though, I think those wrinkles are adorable.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 25, 2010)

^
Im waiting until cata hits to roll a worgen hunter 



Waveblade said:


> How do you get the new pets?



Sunflower : play a plants vs zombies minigame in hillsbrand, at a farmhouse south of dalaran crater. (4th and 5th stages get a tad hard. dun' give up!)

Withers : just do the new lowbie quests, ALL of them, that are now in lor'd (in darkshore). Eventually you'll get it.

Grubs : From what i hear, there's a quest in eastern plaguelands that lets you start farming mobs for this one (random drop) But i cant confirm it, since i havnt gotten it myself yet


----------



## Sindri (Nov 25, 2010)

Levithian said:


> You can tame plague hounds now, they used to be demons but now they call them dogs so you can tame them. I have yet to find a fox or a beetle though and haven't there always been monkeys? Or is a ape not the same thing? I saw a orc with a bulldog, ugliest pet ever.



I read you can tame Chromaggus now, he's a boss from BWL for those who haven't seen him.  Makes you wonder if their gonna allow hunters to tame more of the old bosses later on.


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2010)

I just picked up the Celestial Steed thinking I would get a free 310% flying. God I'm dumb. 

Does anyone know any easy ways to get from Dalaran to the Old World without mage ports?


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 25, 2010)

Boat to Northrend then travel to Dalaran. Sorry :/

Glad my main is a mage :33


----------



## Levithian (Nov 25, 2010)

So I tamed a monkey in the deadmines, on my low level alt undead hunter, and its really annoying.

Its special ability is actually to fling its own crap in the eyes of a enemy blinding them for 4 seconds. Disgusting thing.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 25, 2010)

I really do love the new goblin npc greetings and farewells.


----------



## PerveeSage (Nov 26, 2010)

I saw a hunter with a cromaggus pet the other day, it looked awesome. I want one on my hunter


----------



## Wesley (Nov 26, 2010)

Question; if I buy the game digital, they won't start counting the days until I need to buy more months until I activiate it or something will they?  Right now I have a trial account and would like to play around with that for a bit.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 26, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Question; if I buy the game digital, they won't start counting the days until I need to buy more months until I activiate it or something will they?  Right now I have a trial account and would like to play around with that for a bit.



If you buy it digitally you will also receive a free month as well if I am not mistaken!

And I made myself an Elemental Shaman.

Nice..


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 26, 2010)

The World said:


> Does anyone know any easy ways to get from Dalaran to the Old World without mage ports?


It took me awhile to remember how to get to the old world without portals as well. D: I am going to be so sad when the nice mages that loiter around Dalaran get bored of it and stop offering portals while they stand around.


Levithian said:


> So I tamed a monkey in the deadmines, on my low level alt undead hunter, and its really annoying.
> 
> Its special ability is actually to fling its own crap in the eyes of a enemy blinding them for 4 seconds. Disgusting thing.


Blizzard sure does like their poop humor, don't they. But that's not such a bad ability, blinding the enemy, not the flinging part. xD


----------



## Levithian (Nov 26, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> It took me awhile to remember how to get to the old world without portals as well. D: I am going to be so sad when the nice mages that loiter around Dalaran get bored of it and stop offering portals while they stand around.
> 
> Blizzard sure does like their poop humor, don't they. But that's not such a bad ability, blinding the enemy, not the flinging part. xD



Lol.


I did a quest today where you get to be a quest giver, coolest quest ever.


Btw, I noticed something, after cata the quest givers and npcs are actually mean, some of the humor is insulting and not really funny.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 26, 2010)

Starting to think I might not bother with Cata


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHEAnHS1wjg[/YOUTUBE]

Resto shamans are so overpowered, they don't even need to cast to heal


----------



## Levithian (Nov 27, 2010)

IMO blizzard is one of the only companies that actually hates the player. I know thats a strong statement but I have been playing for a really long time and its the only conclusion that I can come to.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 27, 2010)

Levithian said:


> IMO blizzard is one of the only companies that actually hates the player. I know thats a strong statement but I have been playing for a really long time and its the only conclusion that I can come to.



What? 

Why..


----------



## Golbez (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh, Talon King Ikiss of Sethekk Halls, how I hate you.

12 kills and he won't give me that damn axe I want for RP purposes.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 27, 2010)

I'ma level 17 Dwarven Tankadin.  So far my experiences have been pretty nice.  Met some people that grouped with me for one quest chain.  Met gnome mage who died against a quest boss, but I rezed her and provided some healing support afterwards.  I can't chat with anyone unless they're on my friends list or I'm invited to a group, so I couldn't say anything after helping her out.

The quests are fun.  I don't even mind the kill/drop quests.  I don't like the ones where you're supposed to use a profession to complete though.


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 27, 2010)

Wesley said:


> I can't chat with anyone unless they're on my friends list or I'm invited to a group, so I couldn't say anything after helping her out.


Um...why? 

Parental controls?

Also, avoid Arathi Highlands at all costs. Blizzard barely touched it and it's still horribly boring and bland.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 27, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> Um...why?
> 
> Parental controls?
> 
> Also, avoid Arathi Highlands at all costs. Blizzard barely touched it and it's still horribly boring and bland.



Trial restrictions I think.  You can't use global chat or invite people to group.

Right now I'm in this Loch area.  There's this lvl 15 elite I want to kill, but even though I can last a long time fighting it, I don't quite have enough oomph to take it out.

And why do the Horde get all the best racials and stat redistributions?


----------



## Starrk (Nov 27, 2010)

I believe they're still working on a full overhaul of the racials.

They didn't have it implemented in the Beta, so it'll probably be down the road before they decide to do it.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 27, 2010)

Stark said:


> I believe they're still working on a full overhaul of the racials.
> 
> They didn't have it implemented in the Beta, so it'll probably be down the road before they decide to do it.



Hopefully.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 27, 2010)

Draenei can cast their racial heal while running. How awesome is that?


----------



## Wesley (Nov 28, 2010)

Misty said:


> Draenei can cast their racial heal while running. How awesome is that?



Maxed out, it's only, what, a couple hundred health a second?


----------



## PerveeSage (Nov 28, 2010)

i hope they dont take my dwarven bleed removal  I would reroll if that happened.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 28, 2010)

It's long overdue that Blizz makes another evil patch 

)



Wesley said:


> Maxed out, it's only, what, a couple hundred health a second?



Well it's not supposed to be game-breaking, just a nice extra heal to throw on yourself when your plans fall apart 



PerveeSage said:


> i hope they dont take my dwarven bleed removal  I would reroll if that happened.



Patch 4.0.4: Dwarven skin has softened due to the introduction of lotion from Humans.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 28, 2010)

Patch 1.11 said:
			
		

> Night Elves will now lose a small percentage of experience after jumping.



Oh wow


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 28, 2010)

You guys -need- to head out to badlands, and go west along the scar in the middle of the zone until you run into thussian the lost (or however you spell his name).

He starts a new lowbie 3-chain quest thats EPICLY hilarious. 

Click the spoiler if you need further convincing to do this

*Spoiler*: __ 



you get to punch deathwing in the face 
and a cple of other things to him, but i wont spoiler that much


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 28, 2010)

Ooh, I know what quest you're talking about (haven't got to play it yet, but it looks amazing! )


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 28, 2010)

Misty said:


> It's long overdue that Blizz makes another evil patch
> 
> )


Nevermind evil patch, they should pust those changes in for real for a day. ! As a warrior I would have loved, "Intimidating Shout now has a chance to intimidate its user"! 


Wolfarus said:


> You guys -need- to head out to badlands, and go west along the scar in the middle of the zone until you run into thussian the lost (or however you spell his name).
> 
> He starts a new lowbie 3-chain quest thats EPICLY hilarious.
> 
> ...


Haha, that's great. So far I'm still loving how they have overhauled the quests. I find myself actually reading the text instead of just clicking accept like I did before everything changed.


----------



## Levithian (Nov 28, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Nevermind evil patch, they should pust those changes in for real for a day. ! As a warrior I would have loved, "Intimidating Shout now has a chance to intimidate its user"!
> 
> Haha, that's great. So far I'm still loving how they have overhauled the quests. I find myself actually reading the text instead of just clicking accept like I did before everything changed.



I have always read the quest text, I always try to find story in the game and am always interested in lore. My current favorite character is the banshee queen.

I dislike quest that make fun of the player, and or are degrading, I always refuse them, unless its 100% absolutely necessary for a important chain. 

I tried playing some alts on a rpg server but no roll play really gos on despite the name. I tend to be good at pvp as well as pve but dont really like pvp. I thought I would try rpg since I am so interested in lore.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 28, 2010)

Just realized something.

Deathwing's human shape/avatar =


----------



## Wesley (Nov 28, 2010)

Had some Pvp for the first time.  Some jerkoff level 80 Horde druid was running around in my questing zone, wiping out the main hub over and over again.  Later on, a level 30 Blood elf hunter ambushed me while I was looking for some drops.  I managed to turn that around though, killing her pet and then beating the crap out of her.  Sure is nice being able to heal yourself over and over again, while dealing good damage.

When she returned to revive her pet, I killed her again.  

Prot Palie rocks!  Tankadin forever!

Of course, a level 50 troll warrior came looking for me after that.  I hid on top of a hill as he scouted out the kobol area.  I had a perfect few of him and his epic mount running around the zone, before he ran off.


----------



## Levithian (Nov 28, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Had some Pvp for the first time.  Some jerkoff level 80 Horde druid was running around in my questing zone, wiping out the main hub over and over again.  Later on, a level 30 Blood elf hunter ambushed me while I was looking for some drops.  I managed to turn that around though, killing her pet and then beating the crap out of her.  Sure is nice being able to heal yourself over and over again, while dealing good damage.
> 
> When she returned to revive her pet, I killed her again.
> 
> ...



Lol


I tamed a fox today, epic pet, it even has a bonus ability where you can put it in playful mode, its special ability tail spin is pretty cool, and its the only pet that seems to get bigger rather than shrink when you tame it. Also it makes a cool sound when you feed it or it attacks.


----------



## PerveeSage (Nov 28, 2010)

monkey poop>tail spin


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 28, 2010)

Crabs are the greatest pets.

Mine will be named Ghostcrawler


----------



## PerveeSage (Nov 29, 2010)

Did you see the new silithid pet? 



I have one. everyone always asks me where i got em.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 29, 2010)

Where can I pick up Glyphs from?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 29, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> Did you see the new silithid pet?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Heh, it is strangely cute. ;3 


Wesley said:


> Where can I pick up Glyphs from?


Inscribers make glyphs. If you have a specific one in mind you could probably ask the trade channel. . If you want to look through the list of what other people could be selling you could also check the auction house. It should listed right after consumables.


----------



## Levithian (Nov 29, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> monkey poop>tail spin



I abandoned my monkey because of that, and because it was just annoying lol.


----------



## sori (Nov 29, 2010)

Levithian said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> I tamed a fox today, epic pet, it even has a bonus ability where you can put it in playful mode, its special ability tail spin is pretty cool, and its the only pet that seems to get bigger rather than shrink when you tame it. Also it makes a cool sound when you feed it or it attacks.



 I got a fox pet too(white one naturally) and the Gilneas Hound.
pek I think it's cute the fox dances like Shaman Spirit Wolf form pek


On another note:

 I want my Tree of Life back

quoting a fellow wow player's comic strips on Deviantart:

"You can take our leaves, but you'll never take our....Treedom!"

both pics link back to their respectful deviantart pages

 GIMME BACK MY BRANCHES


----------



## Levithian (Nov 29, 2010)

sori said:


> I got a fox pet too(white one naturally) and the Gilneas Hound.
> pek I think it's cute the fox dances like Shaman Spirit Wolf form pek
> 
> 
> ...



What they did to druids was bad, but they have recently been screwing up almost every class in one way or another.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 29, 2010)

I think it's long past due that Blizzard give Shamans a resource system that allows totems to stay active. Then they need to significantly buff totems. 

If your resource runs out, all your totems die.

I, for one, think it's a great idea


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't think the old school raids were removed except Naxxramas years ago. I believe ZG is still there with the mounts.



Ciupy said:


> So..just turned lvl 10 with a Draenei Shaman..which specialization should I pick.
> 
> They all look mightily tasty..but I just don't know..



Enhancement is the leveling spec for us Shamen. Most people choose Elemental since teh gear can generally double for a resto set as well.

If they make Saurfang the orc leader, I'd racial change back to Orc Shaman. I don't like Grom, the only reason he has his position is because he and Thrall are cousins.



Sindri said:


> I read you can tame Chromaggus now, he's a boss from BWL for those who haven't seen him.  Makes you wonder if their gonna allow hunters to tame more of the old bosses later on.



If they really DO allow you to tame Chromaggus or the Core Hound boss in MC, I'd make 60 twink JUST for that reason.

Thing is about Shaman Healing: Healing Wave is a WASTE OF SPACE/MANA. Healing Surge (Lesser Healing Wave) does 8-9K (13=17K crit) for me while that piece of shit Healing Wave only heals for 3-4K. Chain Heal heals the primary target for 8K. I can still spam Chain Heal and take a group of baddies through H HOR on the first attempt.

Misty: It's been like that since 3.0.1 or something like that. 

Pervee Sage: Where did you get him? Is that one of the bosses from the Temple of Ahn'Qiraj?



Misty said:


> I think it's long past due that Blizzard give Shamans a resource system that allows totems to stay active. Then they need to significantly buff totems.
> 
> If your resource runs out, all your totems die.
> 
> I, for one, think it's a great idea



They've significantly buffed our totems since launch. Our totems really sucked back then. TRUST ME. I've played af ew times during Vanilla. The totems were BAD, I had to replant them frequently. Then in BC they gave us the recall ability. Then in wrath they made them up in power. Then in Cata last longer and upped the power again. 

They don't want to make the Shaman a Mail wearing version of Paladins. I like the stationary totems VS mobile paladins. 

If anything they NEED TO MAKE US A TANKING CLASS. I'm seriously tanking bosses in ICC with my current GEAR. I have less than 30K HP and I'm tanking Marrogar, Lady Death, Saur and Rot/Fest with little difficulty. Assuming I got good heals on me and I brought my tank gear.


----------



## Ryu (Nov 30, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> I don't think the old school raids were removed except Naxxramas years ago. I believe ZG is still there with the mounts.
> //
> 
> If they really DO allow you to tame Chromaggus or the Core Hound boss in MC, I'd make 60 twink JUST for that reason.


ZG and the mounts are gone, the raptor companion is moved.

And yea you can tame chromaggus since 4.0.1 and core hounds since hunters got exotic pets (3.0) 


Who else did I punched deathwing in the face?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 30, 2010)

Shamans are awesome!


And I just saw that storm among the ruins of Auberdine.

Nice twist with the Drakes flying in the storm..


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 30, 2010)

*GUYS*

_Hunters can tame *SEAGULLS* now!

This is glorious. _


----------



## valerian (Nov 30, 2010)

I can't decide what race to make my Shaman 

Might just wait till Cata comes out and roll a fem gob shaman though.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 30, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I can't decide what race to make my Shaman
> 
> Might just wait till Cata comes out and roll a fem gob shaman though.



Go troll or go home


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 30, 2010)

Misty said:


> *GUYS*
> 
> _Hunters can tame *SEAGULLS* now!
> 
> This is glorious. _



Do they poop on people? Steal chips?


----------



## Akatora (Nov 30, 2010)

Gained a couple of mails from Blizzard over the past months saying stuff about suspicious activity on "my wow account"
and stuff like they'll close my account etc


Problem with this however is If i ever played wow it was back in the beta...
I never payed a coin for the game


and the only blizzard account I had was related to war 3


so either blizzard is making a mistake, someone hacked a no paying beta account or someone try to act like Blizzard


If memories serve me right  I played wow for about 30 min at max but how much of that was on another persons(to let me try the game) and how much was beta no clue


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 1, 2010)

I've got 14 e-mails from ''Blizzard'' sitting in my spam folder right now.


----------



## valerian (Dec 1, 2010)

Misty said:


> Go troll or go home



Nah, I was actually thinking about a Orc or a Tauren.


----------



## valerian (Dec 1, 2010)

Why is it everytime I go to Brill theres someone AFK in front of the Sylvanas statue.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 1, 2010)

Because someone likes the stiffness.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 2, 2010)

Akatora said:


> Gained a couple of mails from Blizzard over the past months saying stuff about suspicious activity on "my wow account"
> and stuff like they'll close my account etc
> 
> 
> ...



Those arent from blizzard. If you have clicked on any of those links your computer is probably compromised and you should run scanners now and also change passwords to just about everything you've accessed since then on your computer.

They are from gold sellers trying to steal your account information but putting a trojan or a keylogger on your computer. You'll only ever get anything from blizzard if you actually email them or deal with them and it goes by like dotnotreply@blizzard.com or something like that.


----------



## little nin (Dec 2, 2010)

My account got hacked in the summer, I hadn't played for around 6 months and my character randomly came online, my friend skyped me saying wtf is going on I was like 

I changed my account password and logged in then saw that my gear had been sold or disenchanted and all my money was gone, Blizzard are amazing though they returned everything they could to me and then I had about a week of free playing and they froze my account again pek.

I want to play again but I don't have the space on my computer for it right now


----------



## sori (Dec 2, 2010)

mine got hacked before, had guildees and friends that reported it and i reported it also when i got on. helps that they know it's me if i respond to whispers or not 

D: sad part was i had half ICC gear on D: pek but like you said, Blizzard's amazing. I reported my account getting hacked and they returned all my stuff and what the hacker took from my guild's gbank by the following monday evening pek



Okay, question: has anyone been having difficulties logging into a character or long load times even though the bar's full?


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 2, 2010)

sori said:


> mine got hacked before, had guildees and friends that reported it and i reported it also when i got on. helps that they know it's me if i respond to whispers or not
> 
> D: sad part was i had half ICC gear on D: pek but like you said, Blizzard's amazing. I reported my account getting hacked and they returned all my stuff and what the hacker took from my guild's gbank by the following monday evening pek


Same thing happened to my gf 1 week before we got our authenticators, except it took over a month before they gave her stuff back.


----------



## PerveeSage (Dec 2, 2010)

i got a singing sunflower on my druid  now i want a withers.


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 2, 2010)

LOGON NAOW for the sixth anniversary of wow. Get your achievement and shit. Also brew of the month.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 2, 2010)

Horde wise the best PVP race is Tauren for +5% HP & War stomp. For DPS it's Troll because of Berserking. But keep in mind two of your racial abilities are WASTED. Where as with Orc, none are assuming you're Enhancement with Fearl Spirits since those do count as pets. 

I'm Draenei since I get Gift of hte Naru, HAD Heroic Prescence but I get +10 JC... which is trash as I'm Blacksmithing/Enchanting.

My AVG 2011 found WoW as Malware and now I gotta redownload it =/


----------



## Jeefus (Dec 3, 2010)

my brother's account was hacked, however he never had anything returned to him, nor did our guild. Epic fail on blizzards part. Luckily the guild leader was also on and realized  what was happening before damage was really bad.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 3, 2010)

Meh for PvP on horde I've come to depend a lot on BE's extra silence, it can really screw casters up and it's always nice to see those healers panic.

5% extra HP might end up being huge with the new health pools tho, but I'll still like the extra silence better personally.

I'm guessing Goblins are gonna be right up there with all their free engineer toys as well.

For alliance worgen druids/rogues with either engineering or alchemy  might end up being powerhouses at flag running in WSG, but for the rest humans get the edge with the free trinket most of the time.


----------



## The World (Dec 3, 2010)

I bought the authenticator and now I have a cool core hound pup.


----------



## Levithian (Dec 3, 2010)

My favorite races have always been Bloodelf, draenei, undead. (Female toon) and Night elf (male toons) I'm willing to sacrifice some minor racial benefit in favor of the look and feel of the characters, so I have never made any race besides these.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L10g6JQLJFg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


  


This made me pre-order Cataclysm today actually!


----------



## Twinsen (Dec 3, 2010)

Just entered the temple of Ahn'qiraj and my server disconnected me and now I can't connect back.


----------



## PerveeSage (Dec 3, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L10g6JQLJFg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...

fap fap fap.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 3, 2010)

Levithian said:


> My favorite races have always been Bloodelf, draenei, undead. (Female toon) and Night elf (male toons) I'm willing to sacrifice some minor racial benefit in favor of the look and feel of the characters, so I have never made any race besides these.



Racials arent as game changing as they appear to be. You'll do fine rolling whatever you want despite what others say. Properly gearing yourself and playing right is always going to give you an amazing edge more then enough to deal with any level of content you may face in the game.

Only thing that racials might factor in are in the highest end of pvp.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 3, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L10g6JQLJFg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that trailer has some pretty badass music. 

And yeah, don't roll a character based solely on racials. It's far more important to make one that you'll enjoy looking at and playing. That's why my DPS warrior is Tauren instead of Orc or Troll. The extra 100 DPS gain just isn't worth it.


----------



## valerian (Dec 3, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L10g6JQLJFg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome vid.

Fucking love the new Night Elf theme


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 3, 2010)

Tauren = Racial Stun (Warstomp) and +5% HP. They're definately the best PVP race, despite their lack of classes.

I chose Draenei because they're the only ones who can be Shamen till Cata. I hate Dwarves, so I'm not changing. I might go back to Orc Shaman if my friend returns. We'll duo run Kara & Strath Mount runs for time, and if his guildies are on we'll do TK runs.

I again, being a Draenei fangirl, chose Draenei for my DK. If I choose to change her, she'll be Human for Alliance or Sindo'rei.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 3, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> Yeah, that trailer has some pretty badass music.
> 
> And yeah, don't roll a character based solely on racials. It's far more important to make one that you'll enjoy looking at and playing. That's why my DPS warrior is Tauren instead of Orc or Troll. The extra 100 DPS gain just isn't worth it.



Yes a .01% damage advantage is definitely not that important. That just goes to show you how little of importance the racials are. They all have their uses.


----------



## PerveeSage (Dec 4, 2010)

anyone going to the Fountain Valley cata grand opening party on dec. 7? its like a two hour drive for me. I am thinking on going not cause i care so much about all the blizz stuff, but you know if you are ever gonna have a chance at meeting a gamer chick, its at parties like these. and since i have been taking salsa dancing lessons, i will have quite an advantage over all the other wow nerds.


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 4, 2010)

I am not flying across the hemisphere for a party so no I am not attending.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 4, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> I am not flying across the hemisphere for a party so no I am not attending.



Do I detect a hit of jealousy? 

But yeah..kinda hard to cross the ocean for that one..


Anyway,goddamnit this game has me by the balls.

Already level 41 and I am having a blast doing the Alliance quests in Kalimdor with my Elemental Shaman Draenei.

Everything is so..varied and diverse.

Heck,even the Barrens were awesome.

I am currently going to quest in a Thousand Needles.

Hope it continues to be awesome!:33


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 5, 2010)

What's this about grand opening parties? Who the hell... WHY WOULDN'T YOU BE PLAYING RIGHT AT LAUNCH LIKE A TRUE NERD?

Gosh, some people.


I pre-ordered digitally, so I'll be getting it at 12:01am PST, which is... 12:01am my time... poor East Coasters, having to wait until 3:01am their time. 

But don't feel bad, people in Atlantic time Canada, have to wait until 4:01am their time.


----------



## PerveeSage (Dec 5, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> What's this about grand opening parties? Who the hell... WHY WOULDN'T YOU BE PLAYING RIGHT AT LAUNCH LIKE A TRUE NERD?



getting laid>=playing wow.

plus im not making enough money to afford cata for a while.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 5, 2010)

PerveeSage said:


> getting laid>=playing wow.
> 
> plus im not making enough money to afford cata for a while.



Good luck with that... at a WoW party, unless you're going for some dudes. WoW Launch = Sausagefest, and not a manly one... an extremely nerdy one, or any chicks there are with their boyfriends, I've been to midnight launches for the past two expansions. But you have more of a chance than if you didn't go, I'd say... one of my many co-workers who played WoW, met his wife on WoW and she moved from the USA to Canada to be with him. 

It is quite fun though, for the Wrath launch, I ended up running into someone I worked with, and we just talked about WoW and work while we waited.


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 5, 2010)

Damn play.com posting cata today, doubt it will arrive on time


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 5, 2010)

Rice Ball said:


> Damn play.com posting cata today, doubt it will arrive on time



Unless we are talking about the Collector's Edition,I don't frankly see the point of NOT buying the game digitally!


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 5, 2010)

even though I ordered it right after it was posted on amazon, my cata collector's edition will not arrive until the 10th...at least that's the estimate.

That makes me sad.


----------



## blackbird (Dec 5, 2010)

I love that Maximillian of Northshire-guy in Un'goro. 

DRAGON! 

DRAGON!

DRAGON! I SHALL RUN YOU THROUGH!


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm asking a friend of mine to run me through ICC 10 or 25 on my Shaman so I got the achievement before Cata. HOPEFULLY this works.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 5, 2010)

I got my Death Knight Tank (Frost off, not sure if I wanna make it Frost PVP or Frost DPS right now it stands as Frost PVP) and my Smack Shaman with Heal bitch off. I think I might be done with my druid. Then agian, I'm being lazy. But I wouldn't mind getting her to 80/85. 

I'm making my Death Knight an 80 Twink, I plan to get full Ulduar 25 DK tier (for looks) and full Tier 10 with Shadowmourne. I'll run ICC 10/25 using her, just gotta get her to get Honored with Argent Crucade (again lazy here) and right now I'm stock piling the Primordial Saronite. Once I get her as a RS/ICC25 twink, I'll level her to 85. Yes I know the greens will be better but right now I want a twink damnit. She was supposed to be a AQ40/BWL twink but I changed my mind, then did it again when she hit 70. But I plan to turn off her EXP gain so she can become a 85 twink.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 5, 2010)

Bf and I decided to reactivate our other account so that we could play together instead of just sharing while waiting for Cataclysm. Since it is only a few days away we got tired of waiting.  I made my first hunter probably since vanilla. I've explored stunningly few classes with my just sticking to my warrior and priest for the most part. But wow, things are so different from when I played my other hunter. Focus instead of mana is awesome. And starting with a pet and ranged weapon instead of being awful at the start is great.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm getting excited now, there's a countdown clock @ MMO-Champion. :33

will mainly be playing my disc priest in Cata, whilst leveling a cute female orc hunter. <3


----------



## Levithian (Dec 6, 2010)

Toying with my alts has been fun, but now I'm excited that I will finally be able to get back to my main and take him to a whole new level. Though I probably wont start playing at midnight tonight, more than likely I'll just pick up my reserved copy tomorrow morning at the store.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't believe it's almost here. 2010 was an overall disappointment for WoW (11 months of the same content), but Cata is a much-needed breath of fresh air.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 6, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> I can't believe it's almost here. 2010 was an overall disappointment for WoW (11 months of the same content), but Cata is a much-needed breath of fresh air.



ICC level content went on for WAY too long.

I havent upgraded a single piece on my paladin since april save for my necklace.


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 6, 2010)

Cata should've been released no later than july, as it stands we have the worst year of WoW yet.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, once June rolled around I was bored out of my mind with the game. 

Now I'm sufficiently hyped up about all the new shit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 6, 2010)

the Eu Servers got critted to death by the players.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 6, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> the Eu Servers got critted to death by the players.



Yeah,I can testify to that.

I've been trying to log in for 15 minutes to no avail..

Edit:

OH COME ON ALREADY!!!

20 minutes later and STILL nothing..


----------



## J. Fooly (Dec 6, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah,I can testify to that.
> 
> I've been trying to log in for 15 minutes to no avail..
> 
> ...



I don't want to laugh....since the same thing'll be happening to the US servers in 3 hours.

Err, have fun?


----------



## PerveeSage (Dec 7, 2010)

apparently people are getting up to 7 hour ques. i didnt even buy cata yet.


----------



## sori (Dec 7, 2010)

I've not got cataclysm yet, not sure exactly when I will honestly.


----------



## PerveeSage (Dec 7, 2010)

ima pawn my car amp and box, a tv, and a bunch of pewter figures tomorrow to buy it. NEED MY WARCRACK!!!


----------



## sori (Dec 7, 2010)

>.> i'm just gonna wait...


----------



## PerveeSage (Dec 7, 2010)

my friend has 2 brothers and his cousin over. They all play wow and are just waiting until cata hits. ARGH I CANT TAKE IT I WANNA PLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

*brain aneurysm*


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 7, 2010)

Cataclysm content is now available. Lol I was doing fine then I logged out and can't get back in.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 7, 2010)

Some of the guild achiv's look amusing.

"Kill 50k critters" and you get an armadillo pet lol


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 7, 2010)

Actually, scratch that.
It only cost me 25 euros, which means that creating a cardboard box, a normal game box, printing three guest passes, a game manual and the disc itself cost minus 10 euros.
Who would've guessed?


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 7, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Cataclysm content is now available. Lol I was doing fine then I logged out and can't get back in.



That's how they tricked you to leave the game..



And yeah..Worgen starting area is awesome.

It even has a cinematic of its own and actualy voices for some of the characters!


----------



## little nin (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm getting this next week after I hand in my last Uni essay, my friend just started playing WoW again, I can't resist 

How different is questing? that's my main pain...


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 7, 2010)

^

Ive spent most of my time in vasj', doing the starting cata quests (fyi, its a chain of like 20 quests or so to get the sea horse mount needed to fast-travel underwater, if you dont have the seaturtle from LK content) and trying to get realm first in either cooking, tailoring or mining.

The only diff i can see w/ the quests now is that they give you guild rep w/ your guild, along with the usual xp / gold.


----------



## valerian (Dec 7, 2010)

Someone on my realm just got realm first 85 shaman.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not even sure if I'll continue my subscription, let alone get Cata.  Like, here I am being perfectly happy doing quest lines in Outland, when I queue up for a Heroic Dungeon as part of a quest.  Nothing HAPPENS.  In guild chat, I'm told no one plays BC content anymore.  No one.  Everyone is in Northrend, because the items are are serveral times as powerful as the items from BC content.  And the Cata items are going to be two times as powerful as the stuff from Wrath at the very least!

You won't ever get a 25 man raid to happen for anything other than Cata level content now.  

Basically the game seems to play like this;

Run dungeons to level up.  Get to the end game content and then, if you really want to, go back and solo the stuff from previous expansions, because you'll be stronger than a dozen people from those expansions.


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 7, 2010)

I've noticed that and it does annoy me.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2010)

*choke on yer cata  ....im waitin to see if i can get it  goblin goblin goblinn*


----------



## little nin (Dec 7, 2010)

*Sigh* I wanted some new types of quests etc...

And after BC the game just went so OP 

and WOLK made epics way too easy to get. Has that changed?

Back in the days when getting up to level 60 was a life accomplishment  I miss those times, shit items, everyone more or less the same really...now the numbers you see people hitting in DPS etc. couldn't have been imagined lol


----------



## sori (Dec 7, 2010)

I want it sooooo bad but I'm not about to ask bf to upgrade my account for me


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 7, 2010)

Just got realm first in first-aid


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2010)

> I want it sooooo bad but I'm not about to ask bf to upgrade my account for me



*why not ask him ? *


----------



## sori (Dec 7, 2010)

cause money's already tight right now and I'm looking for a job it's also getting close to christmas


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 7, 2010)

Wesley said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does make me sad that old content inevitably dies off. Since I'm mostly a farmer and do other things while I have WoW up on the computer it doesn't bother me so much. It was nice for a time when my guild would do old instances with packs of alts. But that eventually stopped. At least since I play with my bf that means there's one other person to queue up with. Even for old world stuff if one of us is a healer or tank we get in within a couple minutes.


Wolfarus said:


> Just got realm first in first-aid


Congratulations!  I've always been kind of curious. Is there a realm first for everything? Like say, first to have x number of mounts and so on.


sori said:


> cause money's already tight right now and I'm looking for a job it's also getting close to christmas


Ah, good luck with getting the job. Maybe you can ask for the upgrade as an early Christmas present.  Since winter's rolling around maybe you can get some sort of seasonal job that can at least pay off WoW for you.


----------



## sori (Dec 7, 2010)

ain't gotta worry about the running out of time right now ^^; he's always paid for my account, that's another reason I'm not wanting to ask. Especially since I was out of town for 3 months and we forgot to turn my account off for that time ^^;


----------



## Superior (Dec 7, 2010)

I wish I had a working Laptop to play this.


----------



## little nin (Dec 7, 2010)

Heard the graphics are way better now...


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 7, 2010)

> Congratulations!  I've always been kind of curious. Is there a realm first for everything? Like say, first to have x number of mounts and so on.



As far as I know it's just professions, classes and maybe races, although I'm not too sure about that last one since I haven't seen it today and Wrath launch is but a faded memory by now.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 7, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> As far as I know it's just professions, classes and maybe races, although I'm not too sure about that last one since I haven't seen it today and Wrath launch is but a faded memory by now.



Sadly, there's no race achievements because of the race change feature.

Can't have someone get realm first 85 orc and race change into a troll, undead, tauren, blood elf, and goblin


----------



## PerveeSage (Dec 7, 2010)

i dont like having to lvl in water  but the seahorse mount is cool.


----------



## blackbird (Dec 8, 2010)

Apart from a few quests in Hyjal, I've only leveled in Vashj'ir. 

It's a drag. While somewhat coherent and with occasional phasing, questing is a dull, slow, neverending grind fest, and you practically have to do every quest in order to advance to the next area. In the end, you don't care about Naga, their history or warfare and mobs and scenery all look the same. Granted, you are deep in the ocean and not in some palace drawn by an architect, but still...


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 8, 2010)

I wish trolls would get a retexture or something. There are bloody pufferfish which have more detail.


----------



## Levithian (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't like the ida of wearing blue instead of epics.


BTW quick question: Is there any other game like world of warcraft with maybe better artwork, you know more beautifully done? I have tried to play a few but they all seem to be too cheaply made, not as advanced as wow, It might be nice to try something new that was just as functional as WoW only different.

Don't get me wrong I love Wow been playing for years, but I must admit I don't like the orc, bull/ Indian look, red packed sand and all that. It makes orgimmar dead depressing. 

To be honest I like Blood elf's and silvermoon because its one of the few pretty things in the game. I mean the human characters look like cave men. I actually wanted a human  paladin before I saw them when I first started WoW, maybe one that looked like the lich king before he was the lich king. They should modernize the human designs IMO.


----------



## valerian (Dec 8, 2010)

Orcs should really look something like this.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2010)

Levithian said:


> I don't like the ida of wearing blue instead of epics.



Better Gear is better gear, the only difference is the color of the text.



> BTW quick question: Is there any other game like world of warcraft with maybe better artwork, you know more beautifully done? I have tried to play a few but they all seem to be too cheaply made, not as advanced as wow, It might be nice to try something new that was just as functional as WoW only different.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love Wow been playing for years, but I must admit I don't like the orc, bull/ Indian look, red packed sand and all that. It makes orgimmar dead depressing.
> 
> To be honest I like Blood elf's and silvermoon because its one of the few pretty things in the game. I mean the human characters look like cave men. I actually wanted a human  paladin before I saw them when I first started WoW, maybe one that looked like the lich king before he was the lich king. They should modernize the human designs IMO.



There's no MMO out there with better/equal graphics that has even a sliver of the content and quality WoW has.

In regards to reskins and the like; I want them to fix the Tauren 2h wep animation, its fucking terrible looking.


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 8, 2010)

Ding 85.

Never doing that again  30 hours of constant play.

Those 85 instances are insane for melee dps, so hard not take spikes of 80k damage.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2010)

Fuck, go to bed.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 8, 2010)

Rice Ball said:


> Ding 85.
> 
> Never doing that again  30 hours of constant play.
> 
> Those 85 instances are insane for melee dps, so hard not take spikes of 80k damage.



Jesus Christ  dude..

Sleep a little now.

Was the leveling fun at least?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 8, 2010)

Jeez, grats Rice, I haven't even touched my main lvl 80 yet. xD 

Just been Worgening it up a little when I have the time. Still only level 10, I named myself Yakushi since I'm a healing druid, works out nicely. I really love how everything looks. It has that old time English of Charles Dickens feel. Although I also think it is a little too empty and dreary in some places. Kind of like Silverpine redux.


----------



## PerveeSage (Dec 8, 2010)

see since i got 8 lvl 80s im just gonna hold off a little while till they all get rest xp up, and then only play a character if it has rest xp. best way to do it. i farm so much gold just running one instance with every character every day


----------



## Sindri (Dec 8, 2010)

I did the Worgen starting area today it was a nice area was long took me afew hours and i didn't find it boring plus the battle for Gilneas is great


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 8, 2010)

Dinged 85 earlier today, the second in my guild.

Now the endless gear and rep grinds begin again...


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 9, 2010)

Was the 2nd level 85 in my guild are barely in the top 30 serverwise 

All of the zone intro quests are great (Like the Airship attack:This... IS... DRAGONMAW!)

The old god quest chain is very good too. Loved exp from gathering, leveling from 475 to 525, i was getting 4k exp per mine and 5k from special nodes.


----------



## blackbird (Dec 9, 2010)

Hyjal is sooo much more interesting, fun and rewarding than Vashj'ir. Won't go back to that hole for anything but variety. 

Archaeology is surprisingly tedious.


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 9, 2010)

It will still be here in 2 days, don't waste your money 

Its kinda packed in alot of zones, should hopefully calm down by the time you get it.


----------



## PerveeSage (Dec 9, 2010)

cant do hyjal on my hunter or the area will advance and i wont be able to get terrorpene =/


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 9, 2010)

Rice Ball said:


> It will still be here in 2 days, don't waste your money
> 
> Its kinda packed in alot of zones, should hopefully calm down by the time you get it.



From what I am seeing the Worgen and Goblin starting zones are indeed packed,as well as the Death Knight areas.

And the endgame zones as well of course.


----------



## valerian (Dec 9, 2010)

Ah yeah, forgot about that. It's probably best if I do wait a bit.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 9, 2010)

Got on my 80 warrior finally, under the sea is beautiful although annoying to move around in. But since it is so lovely I'll forgive it.  I spent all of 5 minutes at war with myself between selling stacks of obsidium ore and using it myself. But at 500-600 gold a stack the gold farmer in me said sellsellsell. Ah the pleasures of making 2k in a day.


Azhra said:


> Hyjal is sooo much more interesting, fun and rewarding than Vashj'ir. Won't go back to that hole for anything but variety.
> 
> Archaeology is surprisingly tedious.


I found archaeology to be strangely enjoyable. Feels like I'm hunting for treasure. I think this just goes back to how I liked digging around in the dirt even as a kid. >.>; I'm still not sure what I'm suppose to be getting out of collecting all the pieces.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 9, 2010)

They have made a horrible mistake by giving the Worgen the ability to turn into their human form.

Now who the hell would want to play as just simple humans..


----------



## Sindri (Dec 9, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> They have made a horrible mistake by giving the Worgen the ability to turn into their human form.
> 
> Now who the hell would want to play as just simple humans..



I did it once just to see the animation when you change into a Worgen, after that the skill was banished to the depths of my spellbook never to be used again.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 9, 2010)

Sindri said:


> I did it once just to see the animation when you change into a Worgen, after that the skill was banished to the depths of my spellbook never to be used again.



Just saw that you can only keep the human form in non-combat situations.

As soon as you swing a hammer,a sword,a staff e.t.c. you will be turned into your were-form.

Nice touch Blizzard!


----------



## PerveeSage (Dec 10, 2010)

yea i like archeology too, its strangely fun flying around looking for the stuff. double awesome being a dwarf, im digging shit up all fast.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Dec 10, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> They have made a horrible mistake by giving the Worgen the ability to turn into their human form.
> 
> Now who the hell would want to play as just simple humans..



It's a nice extra feature imo. You *don't* have to use it... besides you will turn into a Worgen in combat anyway.

So ye, "horrible mistake"? Seriously...


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 10, 2010)

Horrid Crow said:


> It's a nice extra feature imo. You *don't* have to use it... besides you will turn into a Worgen in combat anyway.
> 
> So ye, "horrible mistake"? Seriously...





Ciupy said:


> Just saw that you can only keep the human form in non-combat situations.
> 
> As soon as you swing a hammer,a sword,a staff e.t.c. you will be turned into your were-form.
> 
> Nice touch Blizzard!



...........


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 10, 2010)

oom oom oom oom


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 10, 2010)

Yay, guild is level 2 now, it is nice having other people around. Even though we don't talk much it still feels nice like we are working towards something. I have the heavy desire for the fishing guild achievement just to have it done. 277/10,000 down! xD Some of the other rewards are very nice as well.

As for the worgen thing, I mostly like sticking in worgen form. My bf still favors the cute human girl look when out of combat. I do think it is a bit annoying that once you enter in worgen you stay that way until you click to switch. Or maybe I just haven't been out of combat long enough?


----------



## valerian (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## blackbird (Dec 10, 2010)

Blizzard has obviously realized that a full-time wolf would be too scary for the majority of the Alliance players and thus implemented the switch, so that people could take refuge in a handsome human lord or lady.  



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I found archaeology to be strangely enjoyable. Feels like I'm hunting for treasure. I think this just goes back to how I liked digging around in the dirt even as a kid. >.>; I'm still not sure what I'm suppose to be getting out of collecting all the pieces.



That was my first impression too, but then I realized that it wasn't actually treasure, you dug up. I spent about an hour flying all over Kalimdor gathering artifacts from three different civilizations, and when I finally had enough to make an item from each, I got three 5s worth of greys. :3
Maybe it's something, like all gathering professions, that's better done while leveling.

In other news, I was brutally manhandled attempting a 84-85 instance at 84.


----------



## Levithian (Dec 10, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Better Gear is better gear, the only difference is the color of the text.





I put a higher item lvl blue on yesterday and it lowered my GS so I put the lower item lvl 25 ICC epic back on, and it went back up. I'm not wearing anything that lowered my GS, that means lower quality item. I will try some of the 85 heroic drops and see if they raise my GS though. I think *I read before you wont be replacing t10 till 83 anyway.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 10, 2010)

Azhra said:


> That was my first impression too, but then I realized that it wasn't actually treasure, you dug up. I spent about an hour flying all over Kalimdor gathering artifacts from three different civilizations, and when I finally had enough to make an item from each, I got three 5s worth of greys. :3
> Maybe it's something, like all gathering professions, that's better done while leveling.
> 
> In other news, I was brutally manhandled attempting a 84-85 instance at 84.


Hmm, I guess it does go up according to level. I wonder what kind of stuff one coule get once capped in skill, assuming it could go up to 525 or whatever the max is these days. Only professions I'm seriously working on are fishing and mining. 

Heh, I'm nervously wiggling around on holding off on doing the shiny new instances. I always hesitate a bit before trying anything new even though it usually goes fine.


Levithian said:


> I put a higher item lvl blue on yesterday and it lowered my GS so I put the lower item lvl 25 ICC epic back on, and it went back up. I'm not wearing anything that lowered my GS, that means lower quality item. I will try some of the 85 heroic drops and see if they raise my GS though. I think *I read before you wont be replacing t10 till 83 anyway.


Blah on gearscore! Did they finally fix it so that my pvp gear doesn't give me a fabulous number? Does it still give me an amazing number on my better tanking gear even though I'm dps spec? Are the stats on the blue better than whatever you had?


----------



## PerveeSage (Dec 10, 2010)

ya know its funny i usually do not join guilds cause i dont care to qualify and everything else has never seemed worth it to join, and now everyone is sending me invites offering me xp bonuses and stuff.

oh and i got 4 of my characters to lvl 81 yesterday.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2010)

Byakuya said:


> oom oom oom oom



Soo many casters at the moment running out of mana too quickly. We decided to do a run in ICC to LK and basically mana became an issue too quickly in Cindy and LK battles (different lockouts).


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 11, 2010)

Gnomebliteration in uldum.

best. quest. EEEEVARRRRRR!

Wish they'd make it a dailey. Id do it religiously 


Speaking of cata quest rewards vs icc gear. Im finding the new stuff vastly superior, and GS has been replaced by average item level (a new stat on your stat list, towards the top)

Apparently thats how bliz has implimented the new instances. You cant que for them if your average item lvl dosnt meet the requirement. And my HP is over 99k now. I havtn even gotten to 85 so i can start buying the JP stuff yet


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 11, 2010)

Tore through the 55-60 DK zone in 2 hours, and managed to get to 63 in just 5 more.

Did the xp required to level get reduced or something, I recall outland taking a long ass time to quest through


----------



## valerian (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't think I can play any other race now after playing as a Worgen and Goblin.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 11, 2010)

Taking a break from worgens for a bit, bf and I decided to roll rogue and shaman goblins. I thought the driving around and quests were great fun. Although it was a little confusing when falling off the high areas of the road and trying to figure out how to get back on track. 


Wolfarus said:


> Apparently thats how bliz has implimented the new instances. You cant que for them if your average item lvl dosnt meet the requirement. And my HP is over 99k now. I havtn even gotten to 85 so i can start buying the JP stuff yet


I thought that the item lvl thing was already in place when the dungeon finder was put in place. Or at least I remember not having good enough gear limiting people from queuing for the three icecrown instances.


Misty said:


> Tore through the 55-60 DK zone in 2 hours, and managed to get to 63 in just 5 more.
> 
> Did the xp required to level get reduced or something, I recall outland taking a long ass time to quest through


I think so. It seems like before every expansion they lower the amount of xp needed to get to the lowest level needed to get to the minimum level needed to for high level expansion content.


Jotaro Kujo said:


> I don't think I can play any other race now after playing as a Worgen and Goblin.


Heh, I feel lots of people are thinking the same thing these days. My bf said he's only going to be making goblin and worgen alts now. Partially because he's made a whole bunch of alts for other races previously.


----------



## Levithian (Dec 11, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Hmm, I guess it does go up according to level. I wonder what kind of stuff one coule get once capped in skill, assuming it could go up to 525 or whatever the max is these days. Only professions I'm seriously working on are fishing and mining.
> 
> Heh, I'm nervously wiggling around on holding off on doing the shiny new instances. I always hesitate a bit before trying anything new even though it usually goes fine.
> 
> Blah on gearscore! Did they finally fix it so that my pvp gear doesn't give me a fabulous number? Does it still give me an amazing number on my better tanking gear even though I'm dps spec? Are the stats on the blue better then whatever you had?



My GS is well over 6k, the stats on the blue where not much better than the lower item lvl 25 icc epic, it wasn't even socketed. Until I see everyone disregarding gs for item lvl I'm not lowering mine if people still go by it, especially if the stats are not much if at all better. 

Also in my mind, I guess I'm still used to blues being trash except on low lvl toons. I realize cata is changing that but, its going to actually have to be a real upgrade before I replace any items. 

I don't think that will happen until 83-85.

Edit: I don't under any circumstances let a toon of mine over 47 equip any green.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 11, 2010)

If the stats aren't better then the gears not better. If the stats are better then the gear is better. If you're keeping low level blues on when you can get better greens it sounds like an OCD problem.

edit: you shouldn't need GS to be able to tell when a piece of gear is better.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't care how good the gear in Outland is.

You're not taking away my DK armor set until I reach Northrend.


----------



## blackbird (Dec 11, 2010)

I did the same thing with my DK. 
Currently my 62 orc warrior is clad in the old warlord BG set. It's fantastic.

Revived my DK as my main and she's an absolute dps monster. Everyone and everything is left in the dust.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 11, 2010)

Misty said:


> I don't care how good the gear in Outland is.
> 
> You're not taking away my DK armor set until I reach Northrend.





Yeah..I wanted to do the same..


----------



## PerveeSage (Dec 12, 2010)

man im replacing my hard earned honor point gear with greens... I should have saved it


----------



## sori (Dec 12, 2010)

Okay, i was thinking of something:

Alchemists and inscriptionists use herb bags for storing herbs. and inscriptionists use inscription bags for their made products.

Miners, JCs, engineers and Blacksmiths all use mining bags to store ore and bars.

JCs have gem bags, engineers have engineering bags, leather workers and skinners use the same leather working bags.

Tailors need tailoring bags to put their cloth in and Alchemists need potions bags that will only hold potions elixirs and flasks. Does blizzard not realize what those two have to carry around when they're getting supplies for leveling professions. And what about Alchemists when we carry different pots for raids? we run out of room fast, ESPECIALLY if you've gotta carry around another full set of gear in your bags.

My main druid has FULL 22 slot bags(excluding the back pack) and if I'm carrying around the largest size herb bag to save as much room as possible with them, that really only leaves me 2 22 slot bags for quest items and other loot.


----------



## little nin (Dec 13, 2010)

Maybe they could have something like, 1 bag slot that allows for 2 bags of each type to be put in depending on professions?

I have 2 bags full of gear, only like 14 slots for other items  (i'm an ench so have 1 ench bag too)

Healing is so much harder now  

I'm getting used to it though


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 13, 2010)

Login servers down until 9:00 am pst...At least, that's the time the Blizzard employees that would fix this issue come in for work.

I demand free game time 

Edit: They're up!


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 13, 2010)

> Alchemists and *inscriptionists *use herb bags for storing herbs. and inscriptionists use inscription bags for their made products.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 13, 2010)

Azhra said:


> I did the same thing with my DK.
> Currently my 62 orc warrior is clad in the old warlord BG set. It's fantastic.
> 
> Revived my DK as my main and she's an absolute dps monster. Everyone and everything is left in the dust.



Could you give me some tips on how to play with the DK..pretty please?


----------



## blackbird (Dec 13, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Could you give me some tips on how to play with the DK..pretty please?



I leveled from 80 to 85 with a  and then switched to the slightly stronger  at 85, when I found some good 1h weapons. 

Runes: RotFC on 2H; RoR on MH, RotFC on OH. 

Stat priority: 
(2H) Str > Hit to melee cap > Exp to cap > Haste > Mastery > Crit 
(DW) Str > Hit to melee cap > Exp to cap > Mastery > Crit > Haste

No fixed rotation but usually go like this: Diseases, then spam Obliterate and Frost Strike, especially when they proc. Blood Strike for filler. Howling Blast for multiple mobs. 

Tip: Use cds on every significant pull. Pillar of Frost constantly (1 min cd), Blood Fury, trinkets + Ghoul on bosses.

Hit the 10k milestone in normal Lost City last night after 6 hours /played at 85.


EDIT - Oh, and 2H specs use Unholy Presence while DW uses Frost Presence.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 13, 2010)

Azhra said:


> I leveled from 80 to 85 with a  and then switched to the slightly stronger  at 85, when I found some good 1h weapons.
> 
> Runes: RotFC on 2H; RoR on MH, RotFC on OH.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much!


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 13, 2010)

Just did Heroic: Lost City of the Tol'vir and Heroic: Deadmines. 

Man they're really really fun. Heroics aren't face roll anymore. Yay!


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 13, 2010)

Heroics are ridiculous now its great but sometimes annoying.

Ive managed to complete all of the heroics except Stonecore now. Ive been queing as a healer simply because of the insane dps que times and everytime I que as a dps the group seems to fail 9 times out of 10. I got one of those 4/5 guild runs only to get vote kicked right when I came in. 40 minutes of my life wasted. Thanks for nothing assholes!


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 13, 2010)

man R BRC is a bitch. The first boss has a killer AOE for casters that 1 shot us. BUT I got a BOE Green and it replaced my T9 Helm. 

If your a tank DK Clupy the tanking rotation that i use, THAT WORKS STILL, is Death and Decay, Icy Touich, Plague Strike, Prestilence, Blood Boil, Runic Strike, Death Strike, Death Strike, Blood Boil (for 3+ mob pulls) or Heart Strike x6 and you runic strike at 30 runic power. I hold aggro all the time for DPS not sure as I never DPS


----------



## Levithian (Dec 13, 2010)

I was just thinking its a shame that new players who turn 80 wont likely be doing ICC or many of the Wrath of the lich king heroics. They will probably just skip directly to the cata content, using quest rewards to start them off. Unless they go back like some do with BC content, just for fun. 


I just saw the T11 epics from the new vendor, and thats really a relief. They still have epics, with great stats. The blues are just something to use to begin with. As a side note even the blues that are over 300 item level still raise your gs, even if you have to replace ICC epics. Good stats, high quality.

As far as the leveling content, I really enjoy the under water zone and thought throne of the tides was really fun. Though to be honest it was no where near as difficult as they made it out to be in the videos. Halls of reflection was definitely more difficult by far IMO.

This is a good thing for one of the cata starting dungeons. Otherwise your average dungeon finder group would find it difficult or perhaps imposable to do if they haven't studied the new dungeons, which most wont.

IMO raids are one thing, but you don't want to make 5 mans require too much coordination, hard mechanics and so on. Except maybe on heroic, but even then it should not be much more difficult then the ICC 5 mans, maybe a little more difficult because of the quality of the drops but not much. 

I say this because the casual player doesn't have the skill of hardcore raiders, nor the time. At some point most will just want to farm points, without much thought. That was the good thing about wrath of the lich king heroics. I think they may run into a problem with some of the 85 heroics and need to Nerf them in the end.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 13, 2010)

Argh, instances are always such a mixed bag. Got frustrated with the dps shaman/rogue combo after some shitty groups where my bf (rogue) did much of the tanking and I (enhancement shaman) did much of the healing. >.>; Back to our hunter/healing druid so that at least one of the important people in a group isn't completely clueless.

As for on my main, haven't made much progress on her. Just been farming like crazy. After making copious amounts of gold from selling raw materials I think when my guild reaches rank 5 I'll just buy that 8th bank slot for them. As a vague thanks for being around since it is nice seeing familiar faces still after all this time. Oh, killed an 81 rare spawn. Some phoenix, dropped caster lvl 85 blue pants. Sold them for 2.5k much to my surprise. Figured 1k would be a high.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 13, 2010)

I now have 123k in hp, as a war tank 

And thats only with -2- pieces of JP gear, and mostly quest blue's.

I imagine once i get fully geared with the T11 (i think thats top tier lvl now. The stuff you buy with heroic points) ill prob hit around 150k - 175k.

And apparently mining elementium or rich elementium nodes gives you a chance at a new pet


----------



## blackbird (Dec 13, 2010)

Having Alchemy on my main, I got my eyes on . 

It'll cost tens of thousands of gold but daaamn...


----------



## little nin (Dec 14, 2010)

Holy shit that is awesome! 

Healing is so much harder now but I'm kind of getting used to it, when it comes to crunch time in a group loads of people on low health it's still 50/50 whether we'll all stay alive or not, before it was routine to just rape the healing 

I'm not playing till Thursday now :ho

Liking it though that instances are hard again and stuff, it does feel more like 0 - 60 for me back in Vanilla which is very refreshing and stupid noobs etc can get found out easy, seperates the better gamers from the others. The damage you can do now is insane though


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm almost completely geared out in heroic gear aside from my weapons and trinkets. Bloody Throne of Tides and Stonecore won't drop their crap for me. 

Also, priests are retardedly broken now. My guild's priest healers can barely keep everyone up without going oom halfway through the fight, whereas our paladin healer never dips below 80% mana.


----------



## korican04 (Dec 14, 2010)

I finally succumbed and got wow. I've never played it before and it's pretty cool, i guess I was stuck with my ps3 for a while. I started playing with my brother and i'm a level 8 blood elf mage -_-. For fun I challenged a level 53 player to a duel and he pretty muched looked at me and I died, lol. How many hours will it take to get to a level 20 so I can get a mount? And is the only mount i can use a chocobo looking thing?


----------



## Mori` (Dec 14, 2010)

^ It won't take too long to get to 20 kori, you'll start with the hawkstrider since it's the mount type for your race, but you'll be able to get a lot of different mounts later on =)

---

I cancelled my sub a week before Cata, too much money to buy it at the mo. Not sure if I regret it or not.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 14, 2010)

Azhra said:


> Having Alchemy on my main, I got my eyes on .
> 
> It'll cost tens of thousands of gold but daaamn...



Holy shit that's awesome..


I wonder how high you would need your alchemy to be to learn it!


----------



## Sindri (Dec 14, 2010)

Azhra said:


> Having Alchemy on my main, I got my eyes on .
> 
> It'll cost tens of thousands of gold but daaamn...



Makes me wanna level Alchemy but not right now i'm having enough trouble maxing out JC.  I was pretty happy before though hit a boss mob for 67k with Lava Lash so that made my night.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 14, 2010)

Guild kill on Argaloth so far.

To bad I just got back and only 82.


----------



## PerveeSage (Dec 15, 2010)

Sindri said:


> Makes me wanna level Alchemy but not right now i'm having enough trouble maxing out JC.  I was pretty happy before though hit a boss mob for 67k with Lava Lash so that made my night.



 67k?!?! damn! I gotta hurry up and lvl my shaman...


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 15, 2010)

So how's Cata so far?


----------



## Fulcata (Dec 15, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> I'm almost completely geared out in heroic gear aside from my weapons and trinkets. Bloody Throne of Tides and Stonecore won't drop their crap for me.
> 
> Also, priests are retardedly broken now. My guild's priest healers can barely keep everyone up without going oom halfway through the fight, whereas our paladin healer never dips below 80% mana.



They just nerfed Paladins, and a Blue said that they've known about the Priest issues since beta and they're working on a fix.


----------



## korican04 (Dec 15, 2010)

THis is a noob question. I'm a blood elf, can I go into an alliance town and start attacking night elves or gnomes?


----------



## little nin (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes...yes you can, the guards will kill you if you're low level though. And the ally players need to have their pvp on, unless you're on a pvp server


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 15, 2010)

korican04 said:


> THis is a noob question. I'm a blood elf, can I go into an alliance town and start attacking night elves or gnomes?



Yes, nearly all Alliance NPCs are fair game. Unless you're playing on a pvp server players need to enable pvp before you can molest them though.

Edit: goddammit nin, you're too fast for me.


----------



## korican04 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for both replies...I guess I'll wait to kill those tree ents for a later date.....or see what happens when I shoot a fireball at them.


----------



## Superior (Dec 15, 2010)

korican04 said:


> or see what happens when I shoot a fireball at them.


They'll walk over and one shot you.


----------



## korican04 (Dec 15, 2010)

Superior said:


> They'll walk over and one shot you.


That's what i'm hoping for, it'll be funny to watch. Do people here generally have characters on both factions or do people just pick one and make multiple characters on one side? 

I'm liking my blood elf fire mage but I saw cool looking gnome that I would like to try to make into a warlock.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 15, 2010)

korican04 said:


> That's what i'm hoping for, it'll be funny to watch. Do people here generally have characters on both factions or do people just pick one and make multiple characters on one side?
> 
> I'm liking my blood elf fire mage but I saw cool looking gnome that I would like to try to make into a warlock.



I have lots of charecters on both sides, but only alliance over like 50.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 15, 2010)

korican04 said:


> That's what i'm hoping for, it'll be funny to watch. Do people here generally have characters on both factions or do people just pick one and make multiple characters on one side?
> 
> I'm liking my blood elf fire mage but I saw cool looking gnome that I would like to try to make into a warlock.


I have one of every class except a Rouge, and my only Horde is a 21 Blood Elf Warlock, made one just to have one.


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 15, 2010)

After finally looking at the worgens closely I have to say I am disappointed by the worgen females. The males get to look all feral with glowy eyes and the females get to be...yeah.

Only the death knight looks good.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 15, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> After finally looking at the worgens closely I have to say I am disappointed by the worgen females. The males get to look all feral with glowy eyes and the females get to be...yeah.
> 
> Only the death knight looks good.



Goblins are cooler. If I could make my paladin into a goblin I would.


----------



## valerian (Dec 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]I2AkvPDBT_E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wOk8NqqmMwo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sori (Dec 16, 2010)

Got my Violet Proto-Drake today

on topic of going into ally cities as a horde player: Yes you can go in there, but I'm warning you now, unless you can stealth by the guards some and are high enough leveled and geared enough...You're likely to die o.o*knows from LOTS of experience*>.> still doesn't mean i'm not gonna grab a bb gun and shoot the horde leaders this year >.>...oh, we can fly now too soo..


----------



## Levithian (Dec 16, 2010)

Last quest in underwater zone is bugged. All that and you cant get the achievement. You get on the sub the npcs disappear leaving you alone and then even though you have sea legs and your in a sub, you die from drowning. What a pain in the ass.


----------



## korican04 (Dec 16, 2010)

Another beginner question. If my brother wants to start of as a dwarf and I want to start as a gnome can I run to the dwarf level 1-10 camp/city and do the dwarf missions with my brother so we level up at the same time? If so is it possible to travel there or will i just die from monsters?  I'm trying to google most of my questions but there are soooooo many WoW sites. Thanks again.


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 16, 2010)

Gnomes have their own 1-5 leveling zone, after that they share with the dwarves. The first quests shouldn't take longer than an hour so after that you can just team up and kill stuff.


----------



## sori (Dec 16, 2010)

Full Circle? Yeah, it's been bugged this whole time. There are actually quests after that one(I've yet to do them since I wish to go in order) in the spot the sub takes you to. Everything seems fine in Hyjal and Deepholm. So far Twilight Highlands is okay as well.


----------



## sk3tos (Dec 17, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> [YOUTUBE]I2AkvPDBT_E[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wOk8NqqmMwo[/YOUTUBE]



That Goblin zerg was freaking awesome :rofl


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2010)

Goblins look awesome. D:


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 17, 2010)

Finally got my slow self to 82, Deepholm is pretty awesome looking. The mercury water is cool and creepy so cheers on that. And so much ore everywhere, I might just get to 83 on mining alone. 

On the lowbie front, since my bf works as a game tester there are a lot of work friends who have gotten Cataclysm and starting fresh on my server now. So we got a bunch of people from his work stuck into my guild now. Woot for lowbie instance completing guild achievements. xD


----------



## korican04 (Dec 17, 2010)

Sweeeet I'm a level 21 mage now and I have my chocobo ride. I was in my first dungeon last night and someone asked me for some water, when did I learn how to conjure mana water and how do I do this? I felt bad cause I had no idea what he was talking about.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 17, 2010)

^I think conjure water is a spell you get fairly early on. There are different ranks of it, at 20 you probably are on rank 2 or 3. Did you train everything the mage trainer had for you? If so it should be in your spellbook. It works just like any other spell. Click on the ability and it makes some conjured water that ends up in your bags. This water can be traded just like a regular item but does disappear if the person holding the water logs out for awhile.


----------



## sori (Dec 17, 2010)

at the vids, thanks for posting them, HILARIOUS


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2010)

Goblins make me wanna buy Cata. D:


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 17, 2010)

You used to be able to make water at like level two, but nowadays conjure refreshment is learned at level 38 and has no ranks. That guy probably didn't know and just did what he's been doing for the last 5 years.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2010)

You don't need to conjure shit at low-levels these days. The scaling makes it so you keep on trucking.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 17, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You don't need to conjure shit at low-levels these days. The scaling makes it so you keep on trucking.



This.

Your health and mana regenerate so fast after battles that it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh man, single rank things! I completely forgot about that. It is the entire reason I keep getting thrown off about when I get abilities on my various lowbies. Like I still keep trying to figure out why I don't have MotW yet on my druid. >.<


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 17, 2010)

Haven't been able to get drawn in like I was hoping to.

I explored the old zones a bit, its all beautiful and awesome but I can't seem to bring myself to go trough the whole questing process for a billionth time.

I made a lowbie worgen, got it to 8, then made a worgen DK, got it to 59 and it's been botting BG xp ever since. Hopefully my mind will be more into it after the holidays.

On another note, I like how we can't force our way to guild lvl 25 right away. We calculated that our guild wouldn't be 25 until like 3-4 months from now, so I figured I'd take it slow anyway.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 17, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Haven't been able to get drawn in like I was hoping to.
> 
> I explored the old zones a bit, its all beautiful and awesome but I can't seem to bring myself to go trough the whole questing process for a billionth time.
> 
> ...



For shame!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 17, 2010)

Ahhh worgens.... i so love crushing them at battle of tol barad, they die in unique style!


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 17, 2010)

Ah, Horde...I love crushi-

Wait, I've never crushed a horde because the queue for bg's on my server is over 2 hours !!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 17, 2010)

2 hours bg... lol... on my server we are 60% Horde vs 40% Alliance. I was playing on this sever ( Eu kazzak) since vanilla and when Alliance where quite more than Horde ( even for a brief time ) and i never saw ques over 20 minutes or so.Your server needs population balance, its not even fun!!


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 17, 2010)

That's what I get for being on an alliance dominated rp server


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 18, 2010)

I went to Goldshire on the Moon Guard server.

All the horrible stories you hear are true.

_EVERYONE_ is cybering.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2010)

XD

Go to the Nelf starting area, it's much of the same. Belf probably, too.


Anyone on EU PVP servers, playing Horde? D:


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 18, 2010)

Thankfully both of those areas seemed to be clean. 

Actually found some decent rp in Silvermoon...I'm sure that will change into vampire stories and the like when the american kids wake up.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't like in-game RPing, personally. I'm old-school text-based shit.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm not too big on rp actually, I draw the line at /emote battles, those are just ridiculous.

_"Rhadgar sends a *[Thunderbolt]* flying at Bonerr"
"Bonerr dodges the attack and returns fire with his *[Nesingwary Sharpshooter]*"
"Rhadgar catches the bullet with his bare hand and tosses it onto the ground. He then calls forth a *[Fire Nova Totem]*"_

But casually talking to a troll who actually uses a troll accent is amusing


----------



## little nin (Dec 18, 2010)

Never been an RP person either....84 now, gonna run some instances and see what gear is about 

What's you lots' /played? Mines 96 days...


----------



## valerian (Dec 18, 2010)

Why do everyone hate Tanks?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2010)

Do sounds odd in that sentence, for some reason. 

And because they're the authority figure, or at least should be, and people have problems with it. And because a bad tank is worse for a group than a bad DPSer.


----------



## Levithian (Dec 18, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Why do everyone hate Tanks?



I don't hate tanks but as dps, I have run into some bad ones. contrary to popular opinion its hardly ever competent dps fault. If the tank cant hold threat the dps die. If the healer cant keep the tank up, the tank, dps and the healer, die. 

Without the dps you couldn't kill so much as a single trash mob, so its no use saying we're a dime a dozen. Not good dps anyway. That said, this is assuming as dps you watch your threat, more so and especially if the tank has a problem holding threat, misdirect, don't make stupid mistakes like pulling or standing in shit. 

Dps rarely have the power to wipe a group, only the tank or healer can usually do that. Though I don't know why in the past people have come down so hard on DK tanks, in my experience if they know what there doing they can be excellent. Especially now, with the blood tree.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 18, 2010)

Guild's planning on raiding 25's full time come tuesday, and I am still not 85.  Time for some serious grinding.

And I finished all the quests I could find in Vashj'ir, but achieve still says I am like 24 short.


----------



## valerian (Dec 18, 2010)

Ah, just this healer pissed me off today. He got hit once or twice and he started saying I was a terrible tank and all sorts and saying he wouldn't ress me if I died. He also started to try take the stuff I needed for my Tank. He kept pulling groups of mobs as well. We still did it though. 



Hangat?r said:


> Do sounds odd in that sentence, for some reason.



That's what I was thinking, but I just left it as it is.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2010)

I think because it's based around 'one' it should be 'does', but I might be wrong. >_>

*ED!*t: So I just realized Cata has a 10-day trial. Any active EU players on a PVP server, horde side?


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 18, 2010)

''Why does everyone hate tanks?'' would indeed be correct.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2010)

In your face, native English speakers!


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 18, 2010)

I hate when someone leaves without saying anything and without a clear reason. Everything is going well then suddenly -soanso- leaves party. There are no wipes no one calling anyone a shitty tank/healer/dps but they suddenly go. Even a "Sorry I have to leave" or "Fuck this shit going now" would be nice.

Anyone else ever waited an hour for a BC dungeon heroic random group only when in there have the tank look around and go: 

FuckingPrickTank: I don't like this dungeon.
FuckingPrickTank leaves the party
BewilderedMage:...What

As for conjuring it's no longer water and bread I'm making mana pies and strudels.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2010)

Oi Euro ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), gimme a server to join on Horde with you. D:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 19, 2010)

Still thinking about rejoining WOW.

don't know if I want to lose my life

:ho


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Oi Euro ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), gimme a server to join on Horde with you. D:



Weren't you playing on Neptulon?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2010)

That's my Alli server, ye. But I wanted to play Goblin, so I had to find a good Horde server. D:


----------



## blackbird (Dec 19, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Oi Euro ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), gimme a server to join on Horde with you. D:



Hellz to the no. 
Everyone who's as much as glanced at this thread knows you're a dirty Ally humper at heart. 

Not that I could be of much help anyway, alternating between two servers. 

Dear diary,
My 85 toon had a run-in with the Guild Master after some very casual flirting in guild chat with a, supposedly(?), IRL girl. Turns out she was his GF and he was the overprotective/jealous type. Great.
Everything turned out well though, and I promised not to make any more "advances" (Hell, I was three days old and they didn't even know my gender).
Now I'm trying to decide whether or not to stay around, not because there's any tension or anything, but because I'm dead tired of intimate officer relations fucking up guild raids and overall leadership. 
Normally I would gtfo but reppin' up with a new guild... bleh.


----------



## little nin (Dec 19, 2010)

Just put em both on ignore, flirting with WoW, great


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 20, 2010)

Check first if the girl is any good or if she's being carried by the guild.
If it's the first there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## Levithian (Dec 20, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> I hate when someone leaves without saying anything and without a clear reason. Everything is going well then suddenly -soanso- leaves party. There are no wipes no one calling anyone a shitty tank/healer/dps but they suddenly go. Even a "Sorry I have to leave" or "Fuck this shit going now" would be nice.
> 
> Anyone else ever waited an hour for a BC dungeon heroic random group only when in there have the tank look around and go:
> 
> ...



I know exactly what you mean, one of my alts is a lvl 70 twink, and you wait a very long time for 70 heroics, and 4 times out of 10 someone leaves for no reason and if its a tank or healer your basically screwed.

The good thing is that in maximum lvl dungeons, people are usually easily replaced.

In many low level dungeons it seems that people cant take 30 min to do a dungeon. Worse than that is the constant brb, I mean its only 30 min and if your that freaking busy you probably shouldn't have put in for it in the first place. Many times I have had people brb, 4 or 5 times in a simple 5 man. These days  I vote to kick there ass.

I think the should extended the debuff for abandoning a dungeon to like 6 hours, that would solve that.

Another bad thing is in the random dungeon finder tanks or healers put in for it then don't except the dungeon invite, they are really bad about this because they get in so quickly while the rest of us dps have to wait.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 20, 2010)

Exactly, as a DPS nothing pisses me off more than waiting 30, 40 or even 50 minutes for a random heroic dungeon and then the Tank doesn't accept.  Ok I spend the time waiting on skinning, LW or Archaeology but it is freaking annoying when I have Hyjal rep to fill up.

Second annoyance isn't the leaving just as you start (That only happened once and was a DPS).  But getting to the first boss, wipe and then the group disbands.  Ok some heroics need a Ton of DPS, but at least give it 2 to 3 goes.  All that time waiting and only killing 1 or 2 mobs isn't what i consider a good way to play a game -_-.


----------



## valerian (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, I've noticed that as well. I'll be waiting for like 30 - 40 minutes or so and then finally a Healer or Tank will join the queue but after 3 - 5 minutes they'll just leave.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 20, 2010)

Sometimes I think people fake queue up as tank or healer just to click no for giggles. I mostly believe that because sometimes I get the epic long waits followed by repeating groups where the tank or healer click no to getting in.

I bought my guild the 7th bank slot voucher...or so I thought. Problem is it says I can't use it despite meeting the only two requirements it has stated. Some people are telling me only the guildmaster could use it but it doesn't say that anywhere in places that would have information about buying the 5th bank slot voucher. I should have checked wowhead first but it all seemed so straight-forward. So now I'm sitting around with a ticket and hoping they will give me back my 10k. If not I'll just have to vendor the voucher for 2.5k, ouch. Or see if the guildmaster would be kind enough to made me gm for five seconds so I could use the voucher and then hand back the leadership. >.>;


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 20, 2010)

Fucking Chimaeron... i hate this boss, we have healers either getting dc or someone to fuck it up and ninja pulling...... (((((((


----------



## Levithian (Dec 20, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Sometimes I think people fake queue up as tank or healer just to click no for giggles. I mostly believe that because sometimes I get the epic long waits followed by repeating groups where the tank or healer click no to getting in.



I know for a fact some sick, immature sadistic people do this because I read one of them talking about it on trade. I think they should fix it where the finder notices them doing that multiple times and stops them using it for 24 hours.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 21, 2010)

Levithian said:


> I know for a fact some sick, immature sadistic people do this because I read one of them talking about it on trade. I think they should fix it where the finder notices them doing that multiple times and stops them using it for 24 hours.



I would say to lower the timer to 15 minutes, but if you do it 3 times in a 24 hour period, you get a 2 day ban from the queue.


----------



## The World (Dec 21, 2010)

Cool I just hit 85 about 3 days ago on my lock. Running some heroics.

I think the best quest in the game is in Uldum Gnomebliteration. 

So hilarious and fun.


----------



## Levithian (Dec 21, 2010)

60% of the random dungeon finder heroic groups I was in cant actually complete the heroic dungeon because of the difficulty and many of the ones that  could took like 6 tries on a single boss. Blizzard seriously needs to nerf them.


----------



## hyakku (Dec 21, 2010)

Levithian said:


> 60% of the random dungeon finder heroic groups I was in cant actually complete the heroic dungeon because of the difficulty and many of the ones that  could took like 6 tries on a single boss. Blizzard seriously needs to nerf them.



What? No, that's a good thing, I'm tired of east mode wrath instances, thank god for this, you just gave me incentive to level to 85 now.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 21, 2010)

Blizzard should nerf nothing, its simple, hardcore players are gonna have epics and casual will have blue or lower epics. You cannot expect to have the same reward like the people that are literally burning into the game.Cataclysm is like good old vanilla wow was.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2010)

Goblin starter > Worgen starter


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 21, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Sometimes I think people fake queue up as tank or healer just to click no for giggles. I mostly believe that because sometimes I get the epic long waits followed by repeating groups where the tank or healer click no to getting in.


Actually I used to do that a lot in wrath. Not to piss people off but simply because as a tank I could afford to choose my groups. So I'd click no a few times until I'd get an "In Progress" group to get my frosts more quickly. If you're really lucky you get a group that's already on last boss 

Probably feasable as healer now as well since there's a shortage.

There are other tricks as well such as using my gf's tanks/healers to get instant queues on my Dpsers, then simply leave with her toon, which puts my Dps's 4-man group at the front of the queue, stealing the next tank/heal to come by 

Overall 5 mins queue instead of 40 mins. If I'd be in the mood to farm emblems I'd simply altern between her other tanks/heals everytime.


----------



## valerian (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh god, the lore reason for Goblin Shamans


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 21, 2010)

Seems fair enoough.

On a related note, I fucking hate it when people without any lore knowledge bitch about race-class combinations.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 21, 2010)

-Dargor-, you are pure evil. ! Althought I'm surprised to hear about picking the groups on the last boss stuff. I figured people would be more likely to avoid those groups because it could mean a crappy healer or other stupidity.

I still haven't tried any of the new lvl 80+ dungeons, I don't feel like I should until I get some better gear. I've always been a little slow in stepping into stuff like that. I don't mind so much the idea of gear being something that requires more cooperation. It could make being in a guild at least a little bit more necessary. With WotlK it felt like playing with the same group of people became much less important. 

I'm somewhere in the realm of hardcore casual. I play consistantly and put a lot of time into the game. If I cared about instant upgrades I would probably mind the shift more. I'm fairly certain that I put much more time into the game and guild than people who would log on once a week to raid. So I'll sit content with what I can get with the slow build-up to it. Vanilla was nice despite my lack of raiding, I still slowly managed to amass great gear.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 21, 2010)

yo was just wondering if this expansion is worth my money?


----------



## Levithian (Dec 22, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Blizzard should nerf nothing, its simple, hardcore players are gonna have epics and casual will have blue or lower epics. You cannot expect to have the same reward like the people that are literally burning into the game.Cataclysm is like good old vanilla wow was.



I'm not talking about raids or epics, cata 5 mans drop blues. I'm talking about the fact that the causal player wont be able to complete a simple 5 man for justice points. Its just not logical to have 5 mans with a higher difficulty than ICC, which I found much easier by comparison. The new raids should be difficult and Its not that I cant do these 5 mans, its the point of the thing. That the random groups cant do them. Not everyone always has a guild group with them 7 times a day, every day. I have had at least 4 people voice this opinion to me. Sure people like a challenge, but if you run them a lot and are sometimes dependent on random groups this presents a problem.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Seems fair enoough.
> 
> On a related note, I fucking hate it when people without any lore knowledge bitch about race-class combinations.



agreed. It bothers me when someone says there shouldn't be Death Knights anymore because Arthas made the DK's.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 22, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Blizzard should nerf nothing, its simple, hardcore players are gonna have epics and *casual will have blue or lower epics.* You cannot expect to have the same reward like the people that are literally burning into the game.Cataclysm is like good old vanilla wow was.



Except we are talking heroics; casuals wont even have the good blue's, much less lower epics.

Anyhow, Halfus Wyrmbreaker is a bitch on 25m.  Got him to 5% a few times last night but we just didn't have the deeps to finish him off.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 23, 2010)

Levithian said:


> I'm not talking about raids or epics, cata 5 mans drop blues. I'm talking about the fact that the causal player wont be able to complete a simple 5 man for justice points. Its just not logical to have 5 mans with a higher difficulty than ICC, which I found much easier by comparison. The new raids should be difficult and Its not that I cant do these 5 mans, its the point of the thing. That the random groups cant do them. Not everyone always has a guild group with them 7 times a day, every day. I have had at least 4 people voice this opinion to me. Sure people like a challenge, but if you run them a lot and are sometimes dependent on random groups this presents a problem.


I did many random Heroics these days and i tell you i love the challenge, people have to play properly ,cc,manage their healing,positioning etc.
People are too obsessed with the easiness that WOTLK provided and they cannot adjust  ( for many reasons) to the new expansion.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 23, 2010)

Levithian said:


> I'm not talking about raids or epics, cata 5 mans drop blues. I'm talking about the fact that the causal player wont be able to complete a simple 5 man for justice points.



It just takes time. From what ive heard, people were having the same issues when LK came out and they were trying to complete the new NR instances.

Gameplay changed, boss's came equip'd with diff abilties, and therefore tactics had to be adjusted. Its just a matter of dealing with the new learning curve.

Take me for example(war tank). Im used to just running up to a small group of mobs, spamming TC and SW, and holding them as they are aoe'd to death.
Now that bliz has nerfed some of my threat gen ability, AND the dungeon mobs seem to be coming in bigger groups(which is making CC much more dominant now), i have to rethink the way i do things. I just cant run up and spam my usual routine. That would break CC and make the fight that much harder. So i have to re-think how i tank.

Just yesterday, i managed to complete my first heroic, and that was with at least one wipe on EVERY boss from start to finish. I tend to run the regular's just fine. People just need time to relearn their class and the fights. 

As for gear, it wont be as hard for the non-guild'd people to get as you think. You can buy some 359 lvl armor / weapons from the BS/LW/Engin, provided you have the gold (which is easy to get, so long as you have a good gathering profession) and once people get into the grove of things, they'll be earning their JP just fine. Which buys 346 gear, which will be just fine for running heroic's.



The World said:


> I think the best quest in the game is in Uldum Gnomebliteration.
> 
> So hilarious and fun.



This i completely agree with. I couldnt stop laughing once i hit my first group. I wish bliz would make this a dailey. Id do it religiously 

Edit : and i really hope bliz gets off its ass and fixed tol barad. That bg is broken as hell. Its uber-rediculously easy to defend (and yet the alliance on my server STILL loses it on a regular basis. Just shows how fucking horrible we are at pvp) and its rediculously hard to take if the other side is even semi-compitent.

Oh, and dont even THINK about trying to finish the 6 dailey's in the BG area if you have less then 30 mins. Because bliz thought it was neccessary to phase the quest npc's out at the 15 min countdown mark. Oh, and if you are in one of the jail area's when this number hits, you are locked in there until either the BG starts, or you can port out via some way. And fix that damn mineral node that spawns about 50 feet from the path leading to the non-bg part of the island. IT...CANNOT..BE...REACHED!
(so tired of seeing rich elementium or rich pyrite just sitting there, begging me to mine it's brains out and i cant fking reach it!)


----------



## Draffut (Dec 23, 2010)

Wolfarus said:


> It just takes time. From what ive heard, people were having the same issues when LK came out and they were trying to complete the new NR instances.



It varied, some of the LK 5-mans gave most people trouble, namely Oculus.  

While others, like VH, were laughibly easy.

This atleast gave people a means to gear up in the easy heroics for the hard ones.  Now there are none really on that lower end.  (I've only run like 4 of the 9, so my knowledge isn't very extensive on the subject.)

On that note, killed Halfus Wurmbreaker yesterday, was a fun fight once we figured out what to do.  Now for those two dragons!


----------



## Levithian (Dec 23, 2010)

When you have a good group of people, its much more simple really, I usually have fewer problems. Its only when the group is entirely made up of random people that there are issues a good percentage of the time but even then you sometimes get lucky and find a Good healer and a tank that know the fights. You could be right that it will simply take time. 

The reason, I think a nerf is likely though is because, some of the wrath of the lich king dungeon were nurfed, take Oculus for example. People hated it and left party immediately before that. Hell, oddly enough they even nerfed the old kingdom.


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 23, 2010)

I get that instant leaving problem with the Halls of Reflection. Seems so many tanks are terrified of it. Best run I had was when I ended up (through random dungeon) helping another guild complete it.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 23, 2010)

Got my Shaman up to 81, already instance blues & Cata BOE greens are replacing my ICC 10/T9 levle gear. I'm workong arch and getting all the flight paths. I'm just pissed I cannot buy a Winged Ebon Steed, despite being FULLY Exhalted with Knights of the Ebon Blade. 

One thing interesting: You can still earn Zandalar Tribe reputation. I guess they didn't remove that in some way. Not sure, I forgot to check out Yojimba Island when discovering the flight paths. I plan to quest out Hyjal and all Cata Content then go back to BC quest that out when I finish leveling Arch to 275/300 then to Outlands for quest out/Arch.


----------



## sori (Dec 23, 2010)

Talking about the difficulty of 5 man randoms, not only is there a lack of practice with CCing, but there's also the fact that many mobs in even reg hit like a semi of bricks if you accidentally get aggro and heals can't get you in time while tank pulls them off. As for gear, dps ques are between 30 minutes to an hour, it's not guaranteed that gear for you will drop (which is even harder for those with dual spec when your spec you're not in there as drops but the one with that spec needs it).

My boomkin has resto off spec, yet with the dungeons being harder, and most of her resto gear being also from my balance spec, I've not been healing on her. With them having taken mp5 away, my druid also goes out of mana very fast no matter which spec she's in, that means drinking just about every pull and popping innervate when it's up.


----------



## Levithian (Dec 23, 2010)

sori said:


> Talking about the difficulty of 5 man randoms, not only is there a lack of practice with CCing, but there's also the fact that many mobs in even reg hit like a semi of bricks if you accidentally get aggro and heals can't get you in time while tank pulls them off. As for gear, dps ques are between 30 minutes to an hour, it's not guaranteed that gear for you will drop (which is even harder for those with dual spec when your spec you're not in there as drops but the one with that spec needs it).
> 
> My boomkin has resto off spec, yet with the dungeons being harder, and most of her resto gear being also from my balance spec, I've not been healing on her. With them having taken mp5 away, my druid also goes out of mana very fast no matter which spec she's in, that means drinking just about every pull and popping innervate when it's up.



Shadowfang keep heroic, throne of the tides, vortex, and lost city are the easiest heroics for dungeon finder pugs in my experience, deadmines is the most difficult for them.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 24, 2010)

Well tbh I don't find heroics hard at all.  The mechanics get some getting used to but so easy now.  Just getting the other 4 in the team to not leave after one boss wipe is the only problems.

(Or being booted just because i was a hunter)


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 24, 2010)

sori said:


> Talking about the difficulty of 5 man randoms, not only is there a lack of practice with CCing, but there's also the fact that many mobs in even reg hit like a semi of bricks if you accidentally get aggro and heals can't get you in time while tank pulls them off. As for gear, dps ques are between 30 minutes to an hour, it's not guaranteed that gear for you will drop (which is even harder for those with dual spec when your spec you're not in there as drops but the one with that spec needs it).
> 
> My boomkin has resto off spec, yet with the dungeons being harder, and most of her resto gear being also from my balance spec, I've not been healing on her. With them having taken mp5 away, my druid also goes out of mana very fast no matter which spec she's in, that means drinking just about every pull and popping innervate when it's up.



Yeah no MP5 does suck. I've actually been going OOM on my Resto Shaman, which is beyond freakish for me. Even during Burning Crucade w/o Water Shield, I never went OOM, I just didn't have good enough heals back then until I discovered Chain Healing is how you healed in BC. During Wrath, I still never went OOM because Mana Tide Totem restored like 10% of my (and any close by casters) Mana base. Now it's like "Hey guys, I know we pulled 3 mob groups and a boss but I'm OOM".

Yeah I noticed the mobs hit a lot harder which is okay. But my groups seem to know what they're doing, atleast the tank does along with myself and my groups seem to respect me, which is odd. I say jump, they jump. I say mount, they get behind me and sodomize my hot draenei chick.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 24, 2010)

Got myself to 85, mostly from mining/dailies/archeology. My gear is so bad, I felt like quite a drag in just a regular 81-85 instance. Did my first one, Halls of Origination with the guild. It was pretty interesting. Also, Tol Barad is kind of fun, but it seems like matters lean very heavily in favor of those who are defending.


----------



## Sindri (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah Tol Barad is really easy to defend, it's fun if you are the defender but annoying as the attacker.  It gets even more annoying when 90% of them your side's strategy is to run around in a big group and wonder why we are loosing.  It's even worse when take a base and you are one of those poor few souls who stays behind knowing your going to last about three seconds against the inevitable zerg that will come when the rabble that is your side attacks the other two bases.


----------



## Levithian (Dec 24, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> (Or being booted just because i was a hunter)



I'm freaking sick that sort of thing and of the huntard image hunters get, like we are more likely to screw up. Its a stupid stereotype.  Blizzard flatly didn't help matters with the Nerf, and well that cant be helped, (they even nurfed the pets, hell they nurfed the spiced mammoth treats) blizzard seems to hate hunters. Despite blizzard doing every thing they could to prevent this, I still do good dps, and am a competent player, as are most hunters I know.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 24, 2010)

Exactly. ATM we are one of if not the highest DPS outputter right now.  Add our freezing traps for ccing.  The nerf DID bite us in the ass and had to switch to SV for any decent AoE attack (SS affect on multi).  I had to relearn and respec everythin when 401 came out it wasn't funny.

Due to all the BSand wipes and disbands on first attempt on first boss I have still only completed 1 Heroic in the 2 weeks i have been 85 and geared.  Don't get me wrong ILOVE the higher difficulty (and only been in wow a year so i am a "WotLK Noob") but hate the attitude of some people.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 25, 2010)

Could be, as it was pointed out somewhere, that bliz needs to nerf (a bit) the damage that the new mobs give out.

I consider myself a fairly well-geared tank, given how long cata has been out. Im wearing all blues(including 2 JP items) except for my wrist (a high-ish lvl green) and my armor is purple. I have 133k hp, unbuffed. And yet im still seeing my HP disapear in big chunks vs 2 or 3 -regular- dungeon mobs.

There was a suprise pull in HoO earlier. Out of 4 mobs, 2 were cc'd just fine, but the other 2 managed to kill 2 DPS'ers (melee class) and bring me down to about 1/2 hp before they were taken down by myself and a mage. That tells me that yes, the damage they do needs to be scaled back.


----------



## little nin (Dec 25, 2010)

They do hit for too much and when a "quick" heal such as regrowth costs nearly 7k mana, there's not much to do when concerned with going oom, on a heroic I'll go oom or half oom on each mob and just pray no1 gets hit but the tank on a boss


----------



## Levithian (Dec 25, 2010)

They need to adjust heals more for the new 100k+ health pools.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 25, 2010)

Levithian said:


> I'm freaking sick that sort of thing and of the huntard image hunters get, like we are more likely to screw up. Its a stupid stereotype.  Blizzard flatly didn't help matters with the Nerf, and well that cant be helped, (they even nurfed the pets, hell they nurfed the spiced mammoth treats) blizzard seems to hate hunters. Despite blizzard doing every thing they could to prevent this, I still do good dps, and am a competent player, as are most hunters I know.



Well I can't speak for you or your friends but there ARE a lot of stupid Hunters out there in my server. They draw aggro when everyone is resting. They take items that would be better for Rogues. They just do a lot of stupid stuff. However, this is mostly from my experience on 3 characters only up to about level 70. I can't say if they get better at 80 and beyond.

Stereotypes suck, but they do get started for a reason. I'm not saying there aren't a lot of stupid people in other classes... It's just easy to remember all the stupid things I've seen Hunters do.


----------



## Levithian (Dec 25, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Well I can't speak for you or your friends but there ARE a lot of stupid Hunters out there in my server. They draw aggro when everyone is resting. They take items that would be better for Rogues. They just do a lot of stupid stuff. However, this is mostly from my experience on 3 characters only up to about level 70. I can't say if they get better at 80 and beyond.
> 
> Stereotypes suck, but they do get started for a reason. I'm not saying there aren't a lot of stupid people in other classes... It's just easy to remember all the stupid things I've seen Hunters do.



Just because someone is a hunter, dose not make them any more likely to screw up than anyone else. There is nothing in the class design that necessitates it.  It just draws more attention when some do because of the huntard image. Sure there are some that make stupid mistakes but thats true for every class. In my experience, from raiding ICC for example, hunters have done just as well as any other class.


Edit: 
Damn holiday breaks, people off work off school, it really screws with  gathering profession, people taking mines and herbs every few feet.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 25, 2010)

Levithian said:


> Just because someone is a hunter, dose not make them any more likely to screw up than anyone else. There is nothing in the class design that necessitates it.  It just draws more attention when some do because of the huntard image. Sure there are some that make stupid mistakes but thats true for every class. In my experience, from raiding ICC for example, hunters have done just as well as any other class.



Maybe so. But I've never seen any other class loot so many items that they didn't need. That is part of the Hunters class design that is screwed up. They can pick up items that are absolutely useless to them but can be vital to other classes... and most of the time they do pick them up. Also, I've never seen another ranged class pull aggro when no one else was ready nearly as often as Hunters do.

Like I said, stereotypes are stupid, but they don't get started without a reason.


----------



## Levithian (Dec 25, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Maybe so. But I've never seen any other class loot so many items that they didn't need. That is part of the Hunters class design that is screwed up. They can pick up items that are absolutely useless to them but can be vital to other classes... and most of the time they do pick them up. Also, I've never seen another ranged class pull aggro when no one else was ready nearly as often as Hunters do.
> 
> Like I said, stereotypes are stupid, but they don't get started without a reason.



What about the  healers taking caster dps Items or casters dps taking healing items? It happens sometimes.  Thats a flaw. paladins take hunter and rouge rings on occasion. It happens. I have seen warriors, using there little spin on everything in sight breaking cc on numerous occasions.  Casters using aoe inappropriately, lock pets running wild. It happens, but I stand by what I said.

Edit: A hunter take your mail drop?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 25, 2010)

Levithian said:


> What about the  healers taking caster dps Items or casters dps taking healing items? It happens sometimes.  Thats a flaw. paladins take hunter and rouge rings on occasion. It happens. I have seen warriors, using there little spin on everything in sight breaking cc on numerous occasions.  Casters using aoe inappropriately, lock pets running wild. It happens, but I stand by what I said.
> 
> Edit: A hunter take your mail drop?



You're right of course, all that stuff does happen occasionally, and it pisses me off just as much as a Hunter doing something stupid. My only input is that I do see stupid things happen more often on *my* server... with a Hunter. 

I can't tell you how many times I've been healing and a Hunter draws aggro when I'm getting mana... and I clearly stated I was getting mana. Or when I'm tanking and their pet draws aggro before anyone else, including me, is ready. Or when I'm on my rogue and something great for my spec drops and a hunter needs anyways... then I see he already has something better for his spec. 

Don't misunderstand though. Stupid Hunters don't piss me off nearly as much as impatient tanks or incompetent healers. I'm just thankful when I'm healing and the tank is impatient. At least then I can watch him die and laugh. If he doesn't learn his lesson then he can watch his repair bill rise for all I care.


----------



## valerian (Dec 25, 2010)

Hunters annoy the living shit out of me.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 25, 2010)

Ok heroic patience limit reached.

Tank: Freeze Triangle hunter

Me: Sure *Sets up trap launcher when suddenly the tank aggros group*

Tank/Group: Why the hell didn't you trap Triangle

Me: Cause you aggro'd the mob instead of waiting 0.005s for trap launcher.

*Insert  a few insults here*

Me: Fine be like that *puts misdirect on the healer and multishots  the next mob while heads straight into aspect of the Pack and feigns death*

Group says more insults.

Me:  Piss me off after YOU fuck up I will WIPE the group. *leaves random heroic group as the others all wipe*

Yes I did that and I am not feeling the slightest bit guilty about it.  You want me to trap you wait for me to get launcher up.  If you mess up and the group blames me then I will do everything in my power to wipe it.


----------



## Levithian (Dec 25, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> You're right of course, all that stuff does happen occasionally, and it pisses me off just as much as a Hunter doing something stupid. My only input is that I do see stupid things happen more often on *my* server... with a Hunter.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I've been healing and a Hunter draws aggro when I'm getting mana... and I clearly stated I was getting mana. Or when I'm tanking and their pet draws aggro before anyone else, including me, is ready. Or when I'm on my rogue and something great for my spec drops and a hunter needs anyways... then I see he already has something better for his spec.
> 
> Don't misunderstand though. Stupid Hunters don't piss me off nearly as much as impatient tanks or incompetent healers. I'm just thankful when I'm healing and the tank is impatient. At least then I can watch him die and laugh. If he doesn't learn his lesson then he can watch his repair bill rise for all I care.



Well, that has been your experience, and I cant speak for any particular hunters you may have encountered on your server. However In my opinion and going by what I have seen, its as I said. There is good dps, and bad dps that makes stupid mistakes and class has very little to do with it. I also dislike bad tanks and incompetent healers, (I also have a tank) but no worse than bad dps of any class. I just think its a mistake to make assumptions based on class about a players professionalism, when its really down to the individual. Its important to remember that many of the hunters you see, have played other classes as well, perhaps even yours before they even decided on a Hunter as there main.



> Ok heroic patience limit reached.
> 
> Tank: Freeze Triangle hunter
> 
> ...



I had that problem once with a idiotic tank in a dungeon finder group.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 25, 2010)

Well if the group had not backed him up on it and started yelling too I would not have cared.  But you don't say "Trap X" while basically running in to aggro.  I mean 1 I need to get trap launcher up, and 2) If i do trap them after the aggro any AoE will cause the trap to break.

I know that DPS is not a priority and tanks will get backed up 9/10 for any reason right or wrong but still.


----------



## The World (Dec 26, 2010)

I'M DOING THEM TOL BARARD DAILIES FOR THE MOUNT! FUCK YES


----------



## Draffut (Dec 26, 2010)

Levithian said:


> I'm freaking sick that sort of thing and of the huntard image hunters get, like we are more likely to screw up. Its a stupid stereotype.  Blizzard flatly didn't help matters with the Nerf, and well that cant be helped, (they even nurfed the pets, hell they nurfed the spiced mammoth treats) blizzard seems to hate hunters. Despite blizzard doing every thing they could to prevent this, I still do good dps, and am a competent player, as are most hunters I know.



If after a nerf you are still topping DPS charts, then that nerf was needed.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 27, 2010)

Got Cataclysm for Christmas, and was going through Goblin /silly's until this one showed up.

"She told me to tie her up and do whatever I wanted to her...So I took her stereo."

I've never lol'd so hard at something Blizzard put in the game.


----------



## Neogenesis (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't like being inside of big monsters.


----------



## little nin (Dec 27, 2010)

Levithian said:


> They need to adjust heals more for the new 100k+ health pools.



THIS X10000000000000000

That's where they fucked it up. HT heals for 22k and I have decent gear, so something that costs 1/8th odd mana only heals for how much % of a normal players health? Add in the fact it takes 3 seconds to cast.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 28, 2010)

They don't plan on buffing healing, they want it to be horrible. GC's last statement that "Healing is fine" pretty much trashed my last hopes of seing it corrected any time soon.

My only advice to healers would be as follow : 

*Spoiler*: __ 



GET OUT!!! RUN WHILE YOU STILL CAN!!!




No seriously, reroll. Maybe when there's a shortage of healers (there already is) they'll decide to make it more appealing again.

Some people will tell you that "_Healing's fine, I like it better now that it's challenging_" but the word they're really looking for is *Tedious*. Healing always was challenging , keeping 5-10-20-25-40 idiots from dying and making up for every single ones of their mistakes was the challenge. Right now, even if you try, you can't make a difference in your groups/raids. You're condemned to whatever quality level the average player within your group is. This isn't affecting all the elitists that only run with premades of guildies/friends, those same people that have been QQing for years that "_Healing was too easy_", those people still do fine because the overall quality of their groups is always good. People being hurt by this are puggers (roughly 80% of the wow population basically, yes, I just pulled that number out of my ass).

 Blizzard & elitists fucking the population over


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 28, 2010)

So survival hunters are supposedly hitting too hard Oo.  Sorry no we are not, we don't need a nerf we don't need anything done to us.  Blizz you are being dumb again.


----------



## Neogenesis (Dec 28, 2010)

<---- Not elitist, prefers the healing right now. It's challenging and interesting. Wotlk brought out the laziness in people. Time to put on your running shoes.


----------



## Levithian (Dec 28, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> They don't plan on buffing healing, they want it to be horrible. GC's last statement that "Healing is fine" pretty much trashed my last hopes of seing it corrected any time soon.
> 
> My only advice to healers would be as follow :
> 
> ...



Your Right of course, its a major problem to the average healer and therefor group, only the top 20% or so remain unaffected, but blizzard often only pays attention to the top guilds and so on. 

However the random dungeon finder and the old ICC 5 mans that dropped passable starter epics was there only tip of the hat to the casual player. 

On another subject, Blizzards caters to the elitist for the most part and even though I have the Kingslayer title I'm not among the elitist jerks. They made cata heroics and raids with the assumption that everyone completed and mastered the previous content, this is not so for the majority.



Nemesis said:


> So survival hunters are supposedly hitting too hard Oo.  Sorry no we are not, we don't need a nerf we don't need anything done to us.  Blizz you are being dumb again.



I very much agree.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 28, 2010)

Healing has always been easy, Wotlk just made it so easy you could pretty much sleep through everything and still heal fine.

I, for one, support making WoW harder for every class, much harder 

Like Touhou in Lunatic mode 1cc hard.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2010)

Bought Cata right after release but it looks like I don't have substantial time to pump into this game, so for now I got to let my account go frozen. From the sounds of things though the difficulty seems to be more around BC level, which is a good thing imo.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 29, 2010)

The World said:


> I'M DOING THEM TOL BARARD DAILIES FOR THE MOUNT! FUCK YES



Which one? the drake or the reskinned celestial horsey? 

Im 37 badges away from getting the drake 

(then ill grind for the horse.. then the pet.. maybe a cple of the gear pieces, depending on where im at by then)


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 29, 2010)

fukken lol

my account was hacked and stolen shortly after I bought WoTLK about a year ago and I just now reclaimed it and it has a bankchar with 5k gold in it


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 29, 2010)

They are changing retri mastery, fucking finally, less rng more sustained dps.
Also, lol at at the mana drain removal


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 29, 2010)

It was kinda sad with my ret, I was doing like lvl 80 dps.


----------



## Levithian (Dec 29, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> fukken lol
> 
> my account was hacked and stolen shortly after I bought WoTLK about a year ago and I just now reclaimed it and it has a bankchar with 5k gold in it



My account was hacked 6 mounts ago and when I got it back one Toon he made on another server had 20K worth of Boe epics in it, I sold the stuff plus I got my original gold, armor and stuff back from blizz. 

I stopped the guy before he could send it off, not to mention all the free mats, he gather on my main still in my inventory. I have a authenticator now and better overall security though.




*Quick question are there Christmas and school holidays over now? I'm unsure and I would like to get back to my resource gathering. *

BTW I got these cool epic arrow slinger legging in random heroic that I needed for my hunter, that brings my total of cata epics up to 6.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 29, 2010)

You guys are making getting your account hacked sound like a good thing


----------



## Levithian (Dec 30, 2010)

Why is it always a female Blood elf priest or pally healer, that criticizes everyone and is generally a obnoxious know it all? usually sucking up to the tank?  Random coincidence or what?


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 30, 2010)

I'll pretend I didn't hear that


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 30, 2010)

Elves are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## valerian (Dec 30, 2010)

Levithian said:


> Why is it always a female Blood elf priest or pally healer, that criticizes everyone and is generally a obnoxious know it all? *usually sucking up to the tank*?  Random coincidence or what?



I agree, except the tank part.

All the female Dwarves I've met seem to be bitchy know it alls as well, though they're probably all the same person considering how many there are of them.


----------



## Levithian (Dec 30, 2010)

Misty said:


> I'll pretend I didn't hear that


No offense if your not like that  lol.



Hangatýr said:


> Elves are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


Not really.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> I agree, except the tank part.
> 
> All the female Dwarfs I've met seem to be bitchy know it alls as well, though they're probably all the same person considering how many there are of them.



Don't know many dwarfs.

New topic
...............................................................................................

I have now successfully completed every cata heroic, a few required speaking to each other, though.

I read somewhere Blizzard said healing was fine, and they are going to Nerf some classes even more. They want the heroics to be challenging.  

The only way they will Nerf the heroics in my opinion (any time soon) is if the casual player ( the majority) cant learn the fights given time, and later If and because they cant pug a raid, they may stop playing the game altogether. 

Blizzard would then lose money if the majority give up on cata end game content.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 30, 2010)

Has anyone done any raiding yet?

Been running with my guild and in the past week and a half weve managed to down Magmaw, and the first 2 bosses in BoT. All of them which are mind numbingly hard to heal. I really think healing is by far the most unforgiving role this expansion.


----------



## Neogenesis (Dec 30, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Elves are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



and Human paladins.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 30, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Has anyone done any raiding yet?
> 
> Been running with my guild and in the past week and a half weve managed to down Magmaw, and the first 2 bosses in BoT. All of them which are mind numbingly hard to heal. I really think healing is by far the most unforgiving role this expansion.



3 bosses so far on 25, the first in each of the 3 real raids.

We're having issues with the two dragons in BoT, mostly from the transition from phase 2 to 1.  And AL'Akir is just tough.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 30, 2010)

Heroic Stonecore shall now forever be melted into my mind as "That-Damn-Place-Where-The-Healer-Keeps-Getting-Insta-Gibbed-By-That-Damn-Worm-In-Every-Damn-Group".

Dear god, I ended up entering a heroic like 5 times today, each time standing infront of that freaking crystal worm, and the healer always getting one-shotted when it's burrowing around.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 31, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Has anyone done any raiding yet?
> 
> Been running with my guild and in the past week and a half weve managed to down Magmaw, and the first 2 bosses in BoT. All of them which are mind numbingly hard to heal. I really think healing is by far the most unforgiving role this expansion.



not yet,  only 4 of us in my guild have the 340 average minimum gear level to be able to enter.  We are trying to help others in the guild raise their levels though because a couple of guildies are going off to Afghanistan in a few weeks.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 31, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> not yet,  only 4 of us in my guild have the 340 average minimum gear level to be able to enter.  We are trying to help others in the guild raise their levels though because a couple of guildies are going off to Afghanistan in a few weeks.



You need a minimum gear level to enter?  I am pretty sure I only had like 335 my first time raiding in cata...


----------



## Draffut (Dec 31, 2010)

Levithian said:


> No offense if your not like that  lol.
> 
> 
> Not really.
> ...



With the next level of instances and giver level gear, the current lower raid level will come from 5 mans, and they will becomes easy for everyone again.

Then we will hear about how each raid is to hard.


----------



## Levithian (Dec 31, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Has anyone done any raiding yet?
> 
> Been running with my guild and in the past week and a half weve managed to down Magmaw, and the first 2 bosses in BoT. All of them which are mind numbingly hard to heal. I really think healing is by far the most unforgiving role this expansion.



My first raid is today, if enough people have signed up and will continue through out the week, Hope it gos well. doing more research toady. 

I have enough epics to bring up my item lvl and best available blues blues in slot to survive. Most of us are doing at least 7 to 10k dps and are healers are OK and we have some decent tanks.  

I hope they want me to dps on my hunter and wont need me on my tank, though I tanked ICC before this will be a whole new ballgame and I'm not confident enough yet with a cata raid. I want to do it fist as dps because I am one of the highest in guild. Wish me luck.

I joined a great cata guild not that many elitist jerks but except are raid leader and I know him from my old guild.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 31, 2010)

Levithian said:


> I hope they want me to dps on my hunter and wont need me on my tank, though I tanked ICC before this will be a whole new ballgame and I'm not confident enough yet with a cata raid. I want to do it fist as dps because I am one of the highest in guild. Wish me luck.



Hunters do sick DPS atm, nerf on them and Unholy DK's is incomming.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 31, 2010)

a nerf that is unneeded. Knowing bliz it will end up being a nerf that will make hunters as not a viable DPS for raids let alone PvP.  Most encounters are mobs, single target DPS already pales to those that do multi target.

Hunter multi target is multishot which is worthless unless you are SV spec with serpent spread.  MM and BM have next to nothing unless you include traps with barely factor in DPS.

If we fall behind certain casters then we will even be overlooked for CCing as they can all do it to and better since they don't have to aim their cc or rush in to do it.


Also in other news,  I got random 5 x 70JP for nothing earlier today.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 1, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> a nerf that is unneeded. Knowing bliz it will end up being a nerf that will make hunters as not a viable DPS for raids let alone PvP.  Most encounters are mobs, single target DPS already pales to those that do multi target.
> 
> Hunter multi target is multishot which is worthless unless you are SV spec with serpent spread.  MM and BM have next to nothing unless you include traps with barely factor in DPS.
> 
> ...



I know in my guild raids, crap hunters are topping my DPS which is unprecidented, and good hunters are significantly ahead of just about every other DPS, save the DK's.

and here's the blue post:



> We’re happy with damage overall. We have very few traditional tank and spank fights (even Argaloth likes to parry melee) so it’s hard to get consistent numbers without very large data sets. Still, we see  Survival hunters and  Unholy DKs on top of a lot of single target fights.  Arcane,  Marksman, and  Beastmaster damage is too low.  Retribution,  Shadow, and  Fire and  Frost mage damage might be too low, but we’re still watching them. We aren’t seeing a lot of  Subtlety rogues in PvE yet, so that sample size is still small. On fights where there is a lot of area damage,  Demonology warlocks,  Frost DKs and possibly  Survival hunters are all too high.  Shadow priest AE, mostly due to a weak Mind Sear, feels too low.



So pretty much, Survival is getting hte nerf bat in both single and multi-target, while both other specs are getting buffed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2011)

Levithian said:


> Why is it always a female Blood elf priest or pally healer, that criticizes everyone and is generally a obnoxious know it all? usually sucking up to the tank?  Random coincidence or what?



 man as a healer I got yelled at so many times....


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 1, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> So pretty much, Survival is getting hte nerf bat in both single and multi-target, while both other specs are getting buffed.



Thing is unless the buff for other specs include Serpent spread it just won't work.  We would still have 2 classes with absolute shit AoE dps.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 2, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Thing is unless the buff for other specs include Serpent spread it just won't work.  We would still have 2 classes with absolute shit AoE dps.



I know nothing about Hunters, but the idea that a buff to that one specific attack as the only option sounds rediclous.


----------



## Levithian (Jan 2, 2011)

In a heroic yesterday there was one of those healers sucking up to the tank and bad mouthing the Dps for dying when she was a shitty healer just not healing at all, and the tank said: Kissing my ass wont make you a better healer. That was freaking priceless.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 2, 2011)

Some of those heroic achievements are pretty tough.  Our MT already got like all of them, but he is tight lipped about how he did alot of em.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 2, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Some of those heroic achievements are pretty tough.  Our MT already got like all of them, but he is tight lipped about how he did alot of em.


Mmo Champion already has a Glory of the Cata Hero guide.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 3, 2011)

(bit of a long winded food for thought post here, so dont bother reading it if you dont have the attention span or comprehension skills to handle it  )



Ive thought about the issues healers are having with the new dungeons, and the heroic versions especially. And based on what ive seen w/ the boss's, they are actually turning out to be far easier then the trash mobs you have to go thru first.

So, healers.. start saying at the start of your runs that your priority between boss's will be the tank and whichever dps'er looks like they'll be the most effective. Tell the group that it will be faster/easier to rez 1 or 2 people, rather then trying to keep the entire group alive from trash fight to trash fight. Once you get to the boss, (and assuming your group isnt a bunch of retards) you might wipe once or twice, but by then you should have an idea of what the boss does and how to counter / avoid it.

Until / If bliz updates the healing abilities to match the new health pools and the harder hitting mobs, its practicly guranteed that (outside of a guild / circle of friends run) you will be pushed to the wall trying to keep an entire pug group alive thruout the whole instance. 1 good tank, 1 good dps'er and yourself is all thats really needed to get thru most of the trash fights in every dungeon ive ran so far. Dont beat yourself ragged trying to keep everybody alive when bliz has stacked the deck against you. 

Not only will this make your job easier, it will pretty much gurantee that the other important element of your pug group (tank) dosnt rage quit because you are trying to keep the entire group alive in a tough situation. There is a reason why DPS'ers wait in que's for 30+ mins at a time, while us tanks/healers pretty much get insta-qu'd 

And of course, as time goes by and the DPS pool finally gets the new tactics / dungeon reality into their head, your job will become that much easier as well.

Just my 2 cents on the topic so far.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 3, 2011)

If I get the 10 day free trial for WOW, does it include cataclysm or am I some how playing vanilla? I basically want to surprise my friends by making a character and going in their server, is this possible if they have cataclysm and I don't have anything?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2011)

Vanilla is completely gone, so yeah you could. The world change is free patch content. Level 80-85 and those zones are the bulk of what you pay for when you get Cata.


----------



## Levithian (Jan 3, 2011)

What I don't get is how I saw heroically geared worgen, and goblins, 2 weeks after cata was released. I would have thought leveling a toon from 1 to 85 and heroically gearing it would have been not only difficult but actually imposable in that time.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2011)

^Race change


----------



## Sindri (Jan 3, 2011)

True but i wouldn't put it past some to have grinded or leached their arses off from level 1.  I can remember back when TBC first came out seeing level 60+ Draenei and Blood Elves after about a day and a half.


----------



## Levithian (Jan 3, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> ^Race change





Sindri said:


> True but i wouldn't put it past some to have grinded or leached their arses off from level 1.  I can remember back when TBC first came out seeing level 60+ Draenei and Blood Elves after about a day and a half.



Both seem possible.
............................................................................

I had a wonderful experience today in a heroic, it was my first ever flawless cata heroic run. Not one wipe, and the group was so good we did not even CC, there was no need, even though your supposed to have too. I was shocked. The healer healed everyone, he was very good and the tank was excellent, never lost it for a second. Everyone knew the heroic and what to do. We beat the dungeon in record time, and it was a random dungeon finder pug to boot! Amazing.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 4, 2011)

Up to 5 raid bosses.  Omnotron defense council is a blast!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 4, 2011)

Levithian said:


> Both seem possible.
> ............................................................................
> 
> I had a wonderful experience today in a heroic, it was my first ever flawless cata heroic run. Not one wipe, and the group was so good we did not even CC, there was no need, even though your supposed to have too. I was shocked. The healer healed everyone, he was very good and the tank was excellent, never lost it for a second. Everyone knew the heroic and what to do. We beat the dungeon in record time, and it was a random dungeon finder pug to boot! Amazing.



Tol'vir or Vortex?  I only ask because it is usually one of those two that that people get through first.

Deadmines I have seen to get easier, maybe it is because more people actually understand how to do Ripsnaw and captain cookie (Telling people to kill ghost adds until Ripsnaw is 25% or to eat the good food lead to brain damage due to head desk).

Although vortex being an easier dungeon instead of 2nd boss.  I have really started to hate it.  Every time I try to get a good position due to wind change I suddenly find a whole bunch of tornadoes homing into my position.

Oh the joys of being a truck hitting dpser.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone else having massive problems with Heroic Grim Batol?

It must be the instance I've been in the most now, always infront of the first boss. Usually afterwards, we end up killing him, but then wipe against the Forgemaster.

Only twice have I passed the Forgemaster, and then for some REALLY odd reason, the group instantly disbanded, both times.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 4, 2011)

Current annoyance point: The usual bleeding of people from the guild with wanting to start fresh will never end every time an expansion rolls around. D:

The free honor in Tol Barad was fun while it lasted. Alliance and horde were just taking turns winning because of the 1800 honor bonus from capturing the place from the other side. Winning only gave a 75 or 180 honor bonus. Funny how that's happening in an expansion which is geared towards showing horde and alliance making moves against the other. An awesome shock to see Southshore gone and the zone dominated by horde.

I'm now geared enough to queue for heroics but I still don't believe it. Most of my gear is pvp so it means much of my stats are allocated into the useless for dps pve resilience. Oh how I'm still peeved at that stat existing. Irked moments aside, I'm having some fun. I like the two new battlegrounds even though my side perpetually looses. Plus I got some fun things from archeology. Love the adorable fossil raptor pet.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 4, 2011)

^

If you've been questing in cata along w/ the rest of us, how can you not have a decent pve set yet? I have yet to see a new quest that gives pvp gear, its all pve based.

And aside from the boss in baradin hold, all the new dungeon boss's (regular or heroic) also give out pve gear.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 4, 2011)

^I've generally been an erratic player of WoW. My time alternates between farming for ore/fish/other junk and the odd battleground interlaced with doing a random dungeon here or there. The only quests I do are the dailies for Tol Barad. Sometimes I plow through quests but I simply don't have the attention for it. I simply miss the days where I could spend an extraordinary time playing battlegrounds and still be well-geared for pve content. I'm getting to be an old fogy dreaming of the old days.

And yes...despite earning a stupid amount of gold I refuse to shell out rediculous prices for gear. So basically it comes down to my stubborness. ;3


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 4, 2011)

^

Mining is good. i made a killing during the initial week or 2 of cata with elementium / obsidium sales. Prices have fallen and stabalized, but i still make several hundred gold / week doing it. 

Ya need to focus down then, and plan certain time's / days to just farm the instances, or start burning thru the twilight highlands / uldum / deepholm quests so you can get properly pve geared.

As for tol barad, i bought the wind drake a cple days ago. Its pwnsome 

The new horse and seagull pet are my next goals, and prob the searchlight (just for kicks. its purely cosmetic, no practical use)


----------



## Draffut (Jan 4, 2011)

Golbez said:


> Anyone else having massive problems with Heroic Grim Batol?
> 
> It must be the instance I've been in the most now, always infront of the first boss. Usually afterwards, we end up killing him, but then wipe against the Forgemaster.
> 
> Only twice have I passed the Forgemaster, and then for some REALLY odd reason, the group instantly disbanded, both times.



Not really, though I do find the third boss to be the a group killer.  People have issues burning the adds and getting out of fire at the same time for some reason.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 4, 2011)

1st and 3rd boss's seem to be the headaches.

Either they cant move their ass fast enough to avoid the blitz, or as CBJ said, the fire adds nuke them.

Forgemaster and end boss seem to be the easiest.


----------



## Levithian (Jan 4, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Tol'vir or Vortex?  I only ask because it is usually one of those two that that people get through first.
> 
> Deadmines I have seen to get easier, maybe it is because more people actually understand how to do Ripsnaw and captain cookie (Telling people to kill ghost adds until Ripsnaw is 25% or to eat the good food lead to brain damage due to head desk).
> 
> ...



Not my first heroic, my first flawless heroic run with no problems, no wipes, no need to even cc like I have done in every other heroic. It was heroic SFK actually, one of the easy ones. Your right though, pugs cant get past the damn worgen boss 90% of the time in deadmines. Vortex and lost city are also easy, as is halls, if your group can get the switches and get past the first boss that is otherwise its difficult. I think the problems will clear up after cata has been out a few months and people get used to it. I have been in a heroic and sometimes its easy with a good group, other times its a nightmare of wipes with a bad one.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah I have actually seen in a number of heroics that the first boss can be the most annoying SFK being another one (how many times people don't rupt his moves is annoying).

So got kicked earlier in SFK third boss,  annoying cause i was doing everything the tank asked me to do.  Trap the right and keep a trap at the right entrance (Personally i prefer the kite to courtyard) and the mage kept aoeing everything to break the trap egh.

Still trying to find a great skinning spot.  So far it seems  running into tol vir killing tigers and running out.  It is not what i want to do as i risk limit of instances.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 5, 2011)

^

Im not a skinner, so i have no clue what type of leather you can get from it, but..

Have you tried "mining" the crocolisk area in tol barad? (not sure if you can skin leather from animals killed by rival faction members or not) Seems to be rather popular w/ the skinners on my server. At any given time that the BG is ours, you can see at least 2 skinner's just camping the area, cleaning up after the people who are doing the dailey.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 5, 2011)

I havfe no idea how much I missed out since I haven't been real active lately in this topic. So I'll start anew.

I FUCKING HATE THE NEW RESPAWN TIMES. I SHIT YOU NOT, I'm outside Gor'gols or whowevers cove in Mt. Hyjal and THREE TIMES, when I'm trying to recover HP & Mana w/o using cooldowns, some piece of shit Ogre respawned on me THREE TIMES. That's fucking bull shit. Blizzard needs to lower the cooldown times. In a matter of 10 seconds, 3 respawns is too much bullshit.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 6, 2011)

^

Its really bad inside the tol barad prison area's >.>

But i imagine bliz has the respawn set to fast, to ensure that everybody is getting from 80-85 quickly. They'll prob lower it after a while


----------



## Levithian (Jan 6, 2011)

I noticed something a while back when I was messing around on a alt. I think questing was better in world of warcraft when people got to pick and choose quests from many different zones, the explored the world to level. Now each quest must be done to access the next its like one unending chain, and if you do them all in each zone you gain the exact levels. I know that seems convenient to some but to me that just takes something away from it, its hard to explain. I think the old way was better smoother isn't always better.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok.

I have a question over this shizz.

I have to re-buy the installer for the original WoW, and I am currently on their site and can buy a digital copy.

Is there any difference between the digital copy and the retail one?


----------



## Draffut (Jan 6, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> ^
> 
> Its really bad inside the tol barad prison area's >.>
> 
> But i imagine bliz has the respawn set to fast, to ensure that everybody is getting from 80-85 quickly. They'll prob lower it after a while



That place is seto to always have a certain number of mobs in it no matter what, so if there are a ton of people down there, they will start insta-respawning to keep the minimum.


----------



## korican04 (Jan 6, 2011)

I started playing wow about 3 weeks ago and now I have a level 70 Blood Elf Mage . I am an engineer just for the fun of it. I found some cool people online, level 85 tailor and level 85 alchemist that will do stuff for me I bring them the materials. It's pretty cool. 

I have a question, has anyone done the sunwell plateau raid instance extensively? 

My brother and I (who is a blacksmith) need the recipes for our respective professions from the regular trash drops. Can we go in and fight them on our own without trying to tackle the bosses or will we just die with two people? I have to wait until he gets to 70 (he's 69......) to go in so we haven't tried yet.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2011)

^ you will die, in one hit.


----------



## korican04 (Jan 6, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> ^ you will die, in one hit.



thanks, i guess I'll wait for a group of people. The instance finder for a raid takes a really long time. Maybe i'll ask a couple of my level 85 buddies to go in with us just to kill the trash for us while we loot. Stinks I can't get the recipes another way.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2011)

I made a completely new account, cuz my old one got deleted, though. 

So I'm not too sure If I can still use this shizz to install the expansion.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2011)

You can, but you won't be able to access the content. For every new account, you need new codes of Burning Crusade, Wrath of the Lich King and Cataclysm.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> You can, but you won't be able to access the content. For every new account, you need new codes of Burning Crusade, Wrath of the Lich King and Cataclysm.



Ehh, so I'm gonna have to fork over some more moolah for another Burning Crusade, eh? 

Ok, thanks for the info.

Another question: If I just buy Cataclysm, can I just install that onto the original WoW? Or will I have to buy every previous expansion, install them first, THEN ultimately install Cata?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2011)

New expansions require the old expansions, there would be no purpose to installing say Cata without installing Wotlk.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 6, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Ehh, so I'm gonna have to fork over some more moolah for another Burning Crusade, eh?
> 
> Ok, thanks for the info.
> 
> Another question: If I just buy Cataclysm, can I just install that onto the original WoW? Or will I have to buy every previous expansion, install them first, THEN ultimately install Cata?



I dont see why you couldn't install it, though you would be unable to do anything with the content from it.  Except make a Goblin/Worgen I guess.


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 7, 2011)

It says right on the box that Cata requires WotLK.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 7, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> It says right on the box that Cata requires WotLK.



Dont have to be so condescending, not everyone hs seen the box (I just bought it online)


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I dont see why you couldn't install it, though you would be unable to do anything with the content from it.  Except make a Goblin/Worgen I guess.



You already need to install the data for all the current games, but all he can do is go upto lvl 60 in the new Azeroth, without playing Draenei, Belf, Goblin or Worgen.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 7, 2011)

Aaah, and now the achievement crap is in full motion again. Guess it's gonna take me forever to go up against even Argaloth.

As if the tactics are any hard, pff.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2011)

Okay. 

How does a Warrior Troll sound? 

O.o


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2011)

Eh... don't play a plate class unless you're competent enough to tank. No one likes a War/Druid/Paladin who won't tank or heal because they're 'DPS only'. But even worse than that is a retarded tank.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 7, 2011)

oh my g

finally got the mount off aeonaxx

been camping him for weeks!


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 7, 2011)

korican04 said:


> thanks, i guess I'll wait for a group of people. The instance finder for a raid takes a really long time. Maybe i'll ask a couple of my level 85 buddies to go in with us just to kill the trash for us while we loot. Stinks I can't get the recipes another way.



The Sunwell is TRASH now. As long as one of you can heal, you can do it. Assuming youre 80/85.



"Shion" said:


> Okay.
> 
> How does a Warrior Troll sound?
> 
> O.o



Really good for DPS as you got Berserking, not half bad for tank either.



Hangatýr said:


> Eh... don't play a plate class unless you're competent enough to tank. No one likes a War/Druid/Paladin who won't tank or heal because they're 'DPS only'. But even worse than that is a retarded tank.



Sad but true. My druid is Resto/Fearl, my Death Knight is Tank/Frost PVP. My shaman is Dnhance DPS/Tank and Resto.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 7, 2011)

I was pleasantly surprised with how well my Prot Palie performed with a full set off PVP gear, along with having talents that favor such a build.  Nice, nice, stuff.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2011)

Question about talent points.. 

Do you have a limit of talent points to fill up your skill tree? 

Or can you earn enough points to fill it all out?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2011)

You get 41 points in all. Use this to make a build.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 8, 2011)

Ugh, account got hacked. Again. Had changed the password and I don't do addons or log into weird sites. Now my 85, 81, and 80 characters are gone along with my hilarious amounts of gold (around 200k modest estimate). I'm not that concerned, mostly just plain annoyed. Reported it and now I'm waiting around.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 8, 2011)

wow that sucks. if you have a phone you can get the authenticator as an app now for free. for android or iphone. I'd consider it if you get hacked that often.

got my first dreadsteed last night. it's awesome. but something strange happened. I can now move the same speed (100%) on all my mounts, not just the dreadsteed. Is that normal?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 8, 2011)

There was a change at some point. I believe at level 40 you now can get 100% ground speed on any of the mounts you have unless it is one of the silly ones like a turtle. As for the authenticator thing, eh, don't have a phone. Don't get hacked that often. Just once before two years ago. I'm just mildly annoyed that it happened again when I'm actually interested in playing.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 8, 2011)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Ugh, account got hacked. Again. Had changed the password and I don't do addons or log into weird sites. Now my 85, 81, and 80 characters are gone along with my hilarious amounts of gold (around 200k modest estimate). I'm not that concerned, mostly just plain annoyed. Reported it and now I'm waiting around.



Maybe thats why I've never gotten hacked since I started playing day of release, I dont run around hording stupid amounts of gold.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 9, 2011)

They might have looked at your account and decided it wasn't worth hacking, congratulations! But that is the technique we use in real life! We make sure we are so poor that no one would want to take anything from us.  But I doubt the whole gold thing is the reason. Plenty of people I know have been hacked and many of them didn't have much in the way of gold or even gear.
--

Looks like Blizzard are in the process of restoring my stuff. That's faster than I would have anticipated. I can't log into my account currently but I got some email updates on characters/items restored so far.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 9, 2011)

84 with dk now (frost dw ) I've liked the quests so far, levelling has been pretty easy but not boring either



btw that iso'rath creature in twilight highlands, didn't know overmind switched to warcraft?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 9, 2011)

You're playing WoW again


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 9, 2011)

actually all lands speeds scale to your riding skill. Ground are still ground though. Gay I kno.


----------



## Sindri (Jan 9, 2011)

Guild i'm in decided to go get the achivement for killing 2500 Horde players in one of their cities.  It was awesome they had no idea what hit them


----------



## NbdVideos (Jan 9, 2011)

Do you think I should get wow?

I have played many rpgs and mmorpgs but I have never played wow.

If so which expansions would you recommend the most.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 9, 2011)

Do it.

Get all the expansions.


----------



## NbdVideos (Jan 9, 2011)

Gray said:


> Do it.
> 
> Get all the expansions.



Is there like a buddy system?

Or something of the sorts that I can take advantage of?


----------



## little nin (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll leave that to gray 

I like my WoW and thassit.

Gear is better now, still don't like healing but the updates seem to make it slightly better!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 10, 2011)

Woot, got my account with all the characters and stuff back. Faster than anticipated. I'm not missing anything that I would notice. Just some random junk here and there that I should have probably vendored or sold off expansions ago anyway. xD I even had my reputation at honored with the guild intact when I was reinvited.

@NbdVideos: Some time ago I'm pretty sure there was a deal that allowed one to buy the past two expansions and the game cheaper. But I think that ended. Currently I can only find the battlechest on amazon which bundles core WoW and the first expansion.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 10, 2011)

NbdVideos said:


> Is there like a buddy system?
> 
> Or something of the sorts that I can take advantage of?


Sure, it's called grouping.

Plenty of stuff like that.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 11, 2011)

how are the normal dungeons, do I need to learn tactics for any of them?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 11, 2011)

NbdVideos said:


> Is there like a buddy system?
> 
> Or something of the sorts that I can take advantage of?



if you already have a friend playing you guys can do what is called 'refer a friend' which gives you lots of benefits (3 times faster levelling up and until lvl 60) but the catch is that both your characters have to be in a party and together at all times

aside from that there are various dungeons which you will enter into with other people anyway


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 12, 2011)

What do you play, Cybie? :3


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 12, 2011)

I got an 85 death knight, frost dps 

then I have an 80 lock ,its in limbo cos I did a faction change and can't access it without phoning blizz...which I have yet to do...after 3-4 months lol


----------



## Golbez (Jan 12, 2011)

So I hear that Survival Hunter DPS is being nerfed to oblivion.

Oh well, back to all-purpose Beast Mastery again. Will always be my favorite.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 12, 2011)

Golbez said:


> So I hear that Survival Hunter DPS is being nerfed to oblivion.



Same with Unholy DK's and all types of Warlocks.

Warlock PVP is causing us to get some retarded nerfs, like taking away our passive health regen, so Life Tapping is now a healer liability.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 13, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I got an 85 death knight, frost dps
> 
> then I have an 80 lock ,its in limbo cos I did a faction change and can't access it without phoning blizz...which I have yet to do...after 3-4 months lol



I see 

When did you return to WoW btw, Cata launch?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 13, 2011)

Did Heroic Deadmines for the first time yesterday. It was pretty fun instead of actually being hard like I expected. What is with dungeons where the trash mob pulls seem more difficult than the actual boss fights?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 13, 2011)

I have no trouble healing most heroic bosses, but trash pulls with poor CC are just awful. =p


----------



## Levithian (Jan 13, 2011)

I hava a item level over 350, one of the best geared players in my guild but we failed our first cata raid awhile back, possibly due to many of the raid members being under geared and not researched enough. 

Its a bit of a bad guild in some respects but I like because of the people who who are only for the most part moderate players but I had rather raid with them than elitist assholes. 

I'm sure they Will eventually get it but  right now, if my guild cant currently do it I'm going to pug raids (start a group) because I'm kind of impatient. I'm determined to get my main back to what he was when I was still raiding ICC, in the cata equivalent gear wise.
.......................................................................................

On another subject, I think trade chat has got out of hand and with the millions blizzard makes it looks like they could higher the equivalent of a few trade chat moderators, at minimum wage on each server to monitor trade chat issue warnings and temp bans. 


I'm sick of the childish perverted stuff, and asshole responses
to the most simple questions of new and uniformed players. I always make it a point to answer such questions myself when others make replies like its located up your rear, when someone trying to find something, and so on.

Your hear stuff on trade that I wont even repeat here. 

Unfortunately as it stands now three different players have to report someone before they get a temp ban.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 13, 2011)

Meh blizz should come out and say it.  They really don't want hunters to exist.  Firstly they take away a viable AoE and now they take away the other.  Serpent spread on only 4 people is just dumb.  Don't they get that ALL DPS CLASSES need a heavy AoE for when things get out of hand.

Also they say "too much damage" Well correct me if i am wrong but isn't that what DPS classes are supposed to be doing.  Work out a way to pump out as much DPS as possible so the tank doesn't die and the healer doesn't oom.

Yes make things harder,  Make us use CCs but seriously if I am doing 16k DPS on a boss while next guy is doing 10k.  Maybe ask why that other person is being sucky or give his class a buff.

Don't try to drop us all down to LK level DPS.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 13, 2011)

Zhaan said:


> I see
> 
> When did you return to WoW btw, Cata launch?



thereabouts , yeah. I had left it for a few months before that . WoW is like crack


----------



## The World (Jan 13, 2011)

Well I'm officially exalted in all Cata factions. I'm a BOSS. 

And my gearscore is 8200.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 13, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> thereabouts , yeah. I had left it for a few months before that . WoW is like crack



No shit, I 'quit' a few days before Christmas 2010 and now I've been back for weeks already. 

I take it you're Horde?


----------



## Levithian (Jan 13, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Meh blizz should come out and say it.  They really don't want hunters to exist.  Firstly they take away a viable AoE and now they take away the other.  Serpent spread on only 4 people is just dumb.  Don't they get that ALL DPS CLASSES need a heavy AoE for when things get out of hand.
> 
> Also they say "too much damage" Well correct me if i am wrong but isn't that what DPS classes are supposed to be doing.  Work out a way to pump out as much DPS as possible so the tank doesn't die and the healer doesn't oom.
> 
> ...



I completely agree, if something works in WoW blizzard will do away with it. They cant have that, or any class doing moderately well as a whole. They seem to want you to face advanced 85+ level content with lvl 80 damage, healing abilities and resources, just with more health. Many of the new spells classes get are weak and a few next door to almost useless and unnecessary. They should buff other classes instead of lowering others because you need 10k minimum dps in my opinion and recently many of the average player can get that. Otherwise they should nurf the content back to level 80 difficulty and make it 85 in name only if the players are going to be.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 14, 2011)

Zhaan said:


> No shit, I 'quit' a few days before Christmas 2010 and now I've been back for weeks already.
> 
> I take it you're Horde?



yup 85 dk is undead, and lock (previously human) is orc


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2011)

Orc female? 

I went from Horde to Alliance this year myself.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 14, 2011)

The World said:


> Well I'm officially exalted in all Cata factions. I'm a BOSS.
> 
> And my gearscore is 8200.



Grats. I still need earthen (im into revered w/ them now, though) and i havnt touched hyjal. Wildhammer is somewhere in the honored range. Exhaulted w/ the rest, though.

Got an i-level of 341, so im not doing too shabby. Just need to get myself motivated to try and get my heroics done on a dailey basis, so i can keep upgrading. Between healers having a bitch time keeping up and half of the dps i encounter being sub-par for the mobs.. its going to be rough


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 14, 2011)

Zhaan said:


> Orc female?
> 
> I went from Horde to Alliance this year myself.


male


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2011)

My condolences. 

Orc females are awesome, my shaman is one.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 14, 2011)

you are a liar and a smoker 

not to keen on orc female models myself, I do like undead/BE and night elf female models though


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2011)

What's wrong with macho lesbian body builders? 

Playing a female Draenei atm, imo they've got the best casting animations next to UD males.


----------



## valerian (Jan 14, 2011)

Female Goblin casting animations are cute. :33

I'll sprinkle some lightning on you. :33


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 14, 2011)

Ding lvl 83. I now need the follow achievements for my Frostbrood Drake...

Heroic: ICC (completely all wings)
Get bit by the Blood Queen
Portal Jockey
All You Can Eat
Waiting a Long Time

Zerging Sindy is cake now.

I'm level 83 and my gear for both resto & enhance is scrubbie blues and greens. What I like is recently in my first VP run, when the healer dropped in mid trash pick, I offered to heal and asked to roll MS on Enhance, the Failadin tank said no and kicked me. Yeah, I know.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 14, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Ding lvl 83. I now need the follow achievements for my Frostbrood Drake...
> 
> Heroic: ICC (completely all wings)
> Get bit by the Blood Queen
> ...



You can still get the mount, well that sucks.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 15, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You can still get the mount, well that sucks.



You get the following Raid Achievement Mounts still...

A Tribtue to Immortality
For The Horde/Alliance
Glory of the Hero (Well not a raid but groupable)
Rusted Proto-Drake (Ulduar 10 Achievements)
Iron Bouned Proto-Drake (Ulduar 25 Achievements)
Bloodbathed Frostbrood Proto-Drake (Icecrown Citadel 10)
Icebound Frostbrood Proto-Drake (Icecrown Citadel 25)

They DO NOT give you 310% flying speed, instead they fly at 280% BUT if you do the "What A Long Strage Trip It's Been" you get the flying trianing with the achievement.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 16, 2011)

Levithian said:


> I completely agree, if something works in WoW blizzard will do away with it. They cant have that, or any class doing moderately well as a whole. They seem to want you to face advanced 85+ level content with lvl 80 damage, healing abilities and resources, just with more health. Many of the new spells classes get are weak and a few next door to almost useless and unnecessary. They should buff other classes instead of lowering others because you need 10k minimum dps in my opinion and recently many of the average player can get that. Otherwise they should nurf the content back to level 80 difficulty and make it 85 in name only if the players are going to be.



On bosses in one raid 10k dps from ALL dps is the minimum.  If anyone is below that then the Enrage timer will kick in


----------



## Draffut (Jan 16, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> You get the following Raid Achievement Mounts still...
> 
> A Tribtue to Immortality
> For The Horde/Alliance
> ...



Ya, I busted my hump for those 2 ICC ones before.  Oh well.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 17, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Ya, I busted my hump for those 2 ICC ones before.  Oh well.



Please, those fuckers @ blizzard WILL NOT give my Share The Love achievement, because there's a bug that if a pet kills the boss, you cannot get the achievement. Why won't they give me it? Because you can still earn it. 

I still need Share the Love & Respect Your Elders then I got my red drake.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 18, 2011)

Still just working on trying out the dungeons over here. Did Blackrock Caverns for the first time, and it was on heroic. The second boss with the beams was really hard because we were an all melee group. The rest was pretty cool and easy. Been running husband through some WotLK dungeons. I think I could probably pull off running him through heroic WotLK ones except for Occ as well. Going to have to try some solo Naxx to see how that goes.


----------



## Sindri (Jan 18, 2011)

Should be easy if your a Paladin or Death Knight the self healing you can give your self should easily keep you up.  Boss fights in the Death Knight wing might be stumble you simply because of the mechanics of the fights.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jan 18, 2011)

Been playing around a bit with my hunter lately (finally got back into the game), got my shammy healer and dk tank to 85 as well but the hunter role is just more fun right now. 

Altho with the incoming JP BoE items I may farm some heroics with my tank to get some quick money.

Tackled a bit with Blackrock Descent, I was actually surprised by the poor performance of my guildies, both of our raiding teams had either low dpsers or healers that ran OOM. In the current settings with the mana tide totem abuse it's just ridiculous and hitting 13k+ dps really isn't that hard if I can do it with half pvp gear and 2 of my old i232 items on. 

I got pissed and figured I'd try some soloing instead and I'm fairly impressed, despite the nerfs, hunters can still solo very adequatly, I've been hitting heroic skadi, Altairus & Slabhide on a daily basis but still haven't gotten their mounts to drop.

I'm probably gonna go check out DC universe online soon too so my wow may go back to sleep for a while


----------



## Draffut (Jan 19, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Tackled a bit with Blackrock Descent, I was actually surprised by the poor performance of my guildies, both of our raiding teams had either low dpsers or healers that ran OOM. In the current settings with the mana tide totem abuse it's just ridiculous and hitting 13k+ dps really isn't that hard if I can do it with half pvp gear and 2 of my old i232 items on.



It depends on the fight really.  Ones with lots of AoE like Maloriak, or ones where you get DPS buffs like Halfus/Magmaw are easy to reach that.  Other fights you will need atleast Heroic gear to get decent DPS numbers on.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 19, 2011)

Just learned fire-prisim w/ my JC today. Apparently (according to WH) once the nxt patch comes out, 4.1 i think.. they will have a chance to produce epic gems (tested the 1st one i made, and it gave me 3 blue's).



So the investment to make one (as well as the 24 hour cd) dosnt mean i can pop these out like tic-tacs, but it would be a good way to make gold on the AH, since people seem to not mind taking risks on items like this (at least on my server)

And of course, the chance to get some good gems for my guildies by my own hand is helpfull too


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 19, 2011)

so blizz screwed up my faction change and I am back to alliance




































AS A WORGEN !!!!


----------



## Levithian (Jan 19, 2011)

Any of you guys ever tried everquest? I thought of trying it, so I could play them both. Would you guys recommend it to a die hard WoW player such as myself?


----------



## -Dargor- (Jan 19, 2011)

I heard Everquest 2 is doing well (considering the market), can't say much more than that since I've never tried it myself.

I know they used to be big on non-instanced raid bosses, but that may have changed. Everquest's an old franchise, it was there before WoW so I wouldn't be worried about the time & effort the company put into the game, only thing you should ask yourself is if the style suits you.

I think their graphics aren't that great either(fairly old), but then again, so are WoW's.


----------



## Levithian (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a few comments about WoW and guilds. Through wrath, I was in a guild with mostly good players, we did ICC all the time. I got mostly what I wanted out of the guild but the only problem was the management was blatantly corrupt. 

The Guild master a elitist asshole. They would Ninja and cheat in almost every way possible, and eventually they set up a loot council where the management decided who got what. At this point I left the guild. 

The guild I was in before that didnt cheat and most of the people were easy to get along with but didn't take the raids half seriously, to them everything was a joke.

The guild I'm in now, is middle of the line, the people are ok, but moderate players, many not very geared. I am however willing to work with them until they finally get the new raid content down. Better them than elitist assholes,
or people that don't take the game seriously at all. 

Though I decided I would pug at least one of the raids, you know not always go with the guild for perhaps a better chance of success. My item level is over 350, so I _shouldn't_ have much of a problem.

Problem is in cata they put to much emphasis on guilds, and with the content and the fact that you cant do both 10 and 25, it seems they designed this to discourage pugs, and as it is not enough people are pugging. I kind of see this as a bad thing, not giving people the choice. 

Hopefully in the future this will change and we will see more pugs when people get used to the raids. Guild runs are ok, but sometimes you want a straight run with no loot system, points and all that crap, just straight rolls. Guilds are for progression, but as there is more than one raid to choose from pugs can still be a good thing.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 20, 2011)

Levithian said:


> I have a few comments about WoW and guilds. Through wrath, I was in a guild with mostly good players, we did ICC all the time. I got mostly what I wanted out of the guild but the only problem was the management was blatantly corrupt.
> 
> The Guild master a elitist asshole. They would Ninja and cheat in almost every way possible, and eventually they set up a loot council where the management decided who got what. At this point I left the guild.
> 
> ...



I hear ya, I went for years tryign to find a decent guild and quit many times becuase of it.  My current one is pretty good, fair loot system and (mostly) good players that are pretty relaxed.  9/12 raid bosses atm.  As of late there has been some drama, because of the new 10/25 raid system, but I dont want to have to hunt down a new guild unless I have to.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 21, 2011)

I was never a raider until Cataclysm. When I could pug up raids and stay in the guild with people I've known and liked, some since release. I even feel like there aren't enough people pugging normal things like heroics. But perhaps that will change once people get into the groove of things. I'd rather hang with people I can stand as well, Levithian. As things are my guild is doing the usual people leaving to find raiding guilds thing.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Douchebag (always wanted to say that here) you can call Blizzard adn tell them to FIX it.


----------



## Levithian (Jan 21, 2011)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I was never a raider until Cataclysm. When I could pug up raids and stay in the guild with people I've known and liked, some since release. I even feel like there aren't enough people pugging normal things like heroics. But perhaps that will change once people get into the groove of things. I'd rather hang with people I can stand as well, Levithian. As things are my guild is doing the usual people leaving to find raiding guilds thing.



Its hard to find a good raiding guild, where the people are also cool, not cheats or elitist jerks. It doesn't have to be the best guild with perfectionist, elitist assholes, even  if those kind of people have more successful raids. 

That said,  they have to be moderately ok at least, very persistent and forgiving of the occasional mistake with new content. mediocre players are fine, they get the job done, it may take them longer but if there good people I will work with them. 

I don't know why many of the best and most skilled, players/guilds are mostly obsessive assholes, people like that progress faster but it takes the fun out of raiding. I enjoy raiding you see and am not just in it for the drops, they give me a since of accomplishment in the game. 

The important thing is that people remember its just a game, have patience, have fun, and while they need to take it seriously they don't take it too seriously. Also being considerate to there teammates, and not willing to accomplish the raid at there expense, at all costs in other words. People are more important.


----------



## sori (Jan 21, 2011)

My main is alliance but I can't gear her like I need to be in order to even get into raids. Every Herioc I run, I get booted for no apparent reason (which I think Bizzard should make it so that you can see the reason they kick you when they kick you).

My Ally guild isn't very active(except one that's actually a friend's guild that I joined) but my horde guild's actually working on some stuff together. We ran Molten Core as a guild last week(only 10 people) and we wanna try to get our 80+ into Ulduar if possible for the mount and the achievement for a guild run.

On the terms of loot rolling, we usually leave it on group loot when we're in guild runs and if someone needs it they just roll need, but in higher level raids, I figure I'll probably end up keeping a little bit of an eye on who rolls for what. Ie, making sure they need it if they roll on it.


----------



## Levithian (Jan 21, 2011)

sori said:


> My main is alliance but I can't gear her like I need to be in order to even get into raids. Every Herioc I run, I get booted for no apparent reason (which I think Bizzard should make it so that you can see the reason they kick you when they kick you).
> 
> My Ally guild isn't very active(except one that's actually a friend's guild that I joined) but my horde guild's actually working on some stuff together. We ran Molten Core as a guild last week(only 10 people) and we wanna try to get our 80+ into Ulduar if possible for the mount and the achievement for a guild run.
> 
> On the terms of loot rolling, we usually leave it on group loot when we're in guild runs and if someone needs it they just roll need, but in higher level raids, I figure I'll probably end up keeping a little bit of an eye on who rolls for what. Ie, making sure they need it if they roll on it.



I'm not interested in any of the old raids much anymore, just the new content, done the others to death. 

About kicking, yeah that has got out of hand people were talking about it on another forum I read. people have been getting kicked on a whim lately and not all the reasons have to do with there performance in the group. 

I have seen people kicked because they wanted another class. Simply because they want to bring in one of there guild members, because once they got to a certain point they did not want to compete with a player for a certain drop, and even for asking for a res, when the group did not wipe. I read many of the cause in peoples posts. They are abusing the kick feature and blizzard dose need to fix this.


----------



## sori (Jan 21, 2011)

My last run I actually did on my druid I got kicked from Stonecore a few pulls after winning the Drake mount.

Now i've kicked tanks and made tanks actually leave because they queue as tank but aren't actually a tank. Which is another thing Blizzard should fix. Make it so that if you don't have a spec for the role, you can't queue for the roll.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 21, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Hey Douchebag (always wanted to say that here) you can call Blizzard adn tell them to FIX it.



I know but its no financial loss to me as my money got refunded anyway so effectively its a free race change , plus wanted to try out worgen and cba to level one


----------



## Levithian (Jan 21, 2011)

sori said:


> My last run I actually did on my druid I got kicked from Stonecore a few pulls after winning the Drake mount.
> 
> Now i've kicked tanks and made tanks actually leave because they queue as tank but aren't actually a tank. Which is another thing Blizzard should fix. Make it so that if you don't have a spec for the role, you can't queue for the roll.



The same thing happened to me, back in wrath when the battered hilt was the big thing, I was kicked after wining it 5 minutes later. Just more abuse of the system. I reported them for that in a ticket, took there name and server info down from chat and a GM sympathized and said such behavior was unacceptable and that he would investigate it. 
I don't let people get away with shit like that if I can help it.
I wont start or vote to kick someone unless there is a damn good reason


----------



## sori (Jan 21, 2011)

dps queueing as tanks and healers is unreasonable though, so i usually kick em. Had one dps that got put in my priest healer's group as a tank(had 3 other dps also) and he wanted to requeue for a dungeon as dps which would have been a no go anyway considering heals+4 dps can't queue XD now we do kick some dcs occasionally, but some of them even say "Sry, gtg" then just log without leaving group.


----------



## Golbez (Jan 21, 2011)

Just tried out Magmaw in BWD with 6 people from a guild and then 4 of us being picked up. We wiped a whole lot of times, but finally managed to get it.

Then afterwards, I figure out that apparently they've been using Ventrilo to order people around about what to do, and yet I performed nicely without actually being able to listen, since I didn't have Ventrilo myself. 

Woo, someone definately got angry, since the next boss apparently required more communication, and I apparently had to kite some mobs, but it was getting late, so we just decided to call it a day anyway, hah.

Got me some nice pants though.


----------



## Levithian (Jan 21, 2011)

sori said:


> dps queueing as tanks and healers is unreasonable though, so i usually kick em. Had one dps that got put in my priest healer's group as a tank(had 3 other dps also) and he wanted to requeue for a dungeon as dps which would have been a no go anyway considering heals+4 dps can't queue XD now we do kick some dcs occasionally, but some of them even say "Sry, gtg" then just log without leaving group.



People should not be kicked needlessly without good reason though I have been in situations where people say gtg like you said but don't leave the group and sometimes you cant kick for like 10 min or so and your stuck with just 4 people. 

Yeah, I also see dps putting in as a tank for the instant queue, some with no tanking set or spec. I even once had a ret pally try coming in as a healer without a healing spec, in all ret gear. 

If someone DC's I give them a chance to  sign back on before I will agree to kick them because I have been disconnected in the past and would have hated to be kicked for the two minutes it would take to sign back in. 

The other thing is after the third time someone says brb, and keeps us standing around. In my opinion if your really that busy you should not have put in for a dungeon in the first place and if something comes up thats going to take over 5 min, you should probably just leave and put in for another later.


----------



## sori (Jan 21, 2011)

Being the main one in charge of taking care of my house and the primary one that cooks, sometimes i have to go afk for a bit. For some reason it ends up being when i'm on my healer or tank >.>;


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 22, 2011)

My computeri s FUCKED. The charger is dead as in fired, and if I touch parts near the mouse that's NOT the mouse, it shuts down. I hate my computer. I gotta charge it to email myself the stuff I want, and get a new one.


----------



## Levithian (Jan 22, 2011)

sori said:


> Being the main one in charge of taking care of my house and the primary one that cooks, sometimes i have to go afk for a bit. For some reason it ends up being when i'm on my healer or tank >.>;



Yeah well on the other hand real life dose come first.


----------



## sori (Jan 22, 2011)

usually it's just something simple like getting dinner out of the oven or getting something for bf. Some may wonder why I don't make him get stuff himself but I do live with him and his mother, I'm jobless atm, and he's the one who pays for my wow ^^;


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 24, 2011)

I see you all are talking about people who queue as tank/healer without the spec. I just had one of those recently, I don't know what is going on in their brains. I'm half convinced most of the people who do something like that are just trolling.

Picked up my shadow priest again. She doesn't seem anywhere near as different as my warrior post-Cataclysm. My husband is quite a troll when it comes to douches in groups. So it is sometimes fun mildly trolling along with him. One time we had the tank kicked and I just got on my main and tanked it instead (since it was a lowbie instance). Good times.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 24, 2011)

Will be putting this game on the bench while I play DCU Online.


----------



## sori (Jan 24, 2011)

Not sure why, but I've got a much easier time healing on my Shaman than I do on my Druid when my druid's always been better geared than sham.

lol YK you sound like me and my horde GM on Dragonblight XD we run together occasionally without her hubby and have gotten groups where a dps, tank or healer makes us mad talking shit about this that and the other then she jumps after them about not doing their job (they usually aren't when they're complaining about us doing ours) then had one jump at us about being hicks(we're both from southern US) and we turned it around on him.

Whole guild agrees to not make her or me mad and especially not both at the same time XD we had guild drama one day where someone was chewing her out and she didn't get a chance to have a go at them before I got em


 on another note: WOOT! Horde guild level on Dragonblight is now 5 and everyone pitched in for our 7th tab. If anyone has horde toons on Dragonblight realm that wishes to join, lemme know  or I'm not on, whisper someone in Death Symphony, tell em Sori sent you


----------



## -Dargor- (Jan 25, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> Will be putting this game on the bench while I play DCU Online.



Been doing the same for around a week now. Haven't looked back, my gf is still hooked on WoW tho, but I'm working on that. Especially with the possibility for 2-man heroics on the horizon (no more need for the extra dead weight PuGgies, hell yeah).

Not that DCU is a WoWkiller or anything, but I can definitly see myself playing it for a long while (possibly longer if they start releasing expansions). It's definitly a nice change of pace & scenery.

With some luck, by the time I get back to WoW, they'll have fixed (or outgeared) the crappy OOM healing system.


----------



## Levithian (Jan 27, 2011)

You know out of all the Wow content and expansions I enjoyed BC content the best, I have a lvl 70 twink, I keep around just for that reason.


----------



## Munken (Jan 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zDVEZFfdSo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vampiredude (Jan 30, 2011)

want to buy 2 stacks of linencloth for 8g if anybody got a ally char on ravencrest. My charname is melanova


----------



## Draffut (Jan 31, 2011)

Guild's up to 10/12!

Havn;t even looked at Al'Akir yet though.


----------



## -Dargor- (Feb 1, 2011)

Munken said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zDVEZFfdSo[/YOUTUBE]





Nice find


----------



## Levithian (Feb 2, 2011)

Played everquest 2 some over the last couple of days. I have to say I'm impressed with its complexity and detail. Its also a more friendly environment overall. I'm not giving up WoW but I'm going to play this as well. The ranger class is awesome so far.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, I started up again after two years. Quite a lot has changed. And if there's one change that I'll happily debase myself in gratitude for, that's earlier mounts. Memories of tedious trudging from one undiscovered area to the other up until you hit lvl 40 still haunt me.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 5, 2011)

God I hated those days, I remember considering quitting because leveling from 25 to 60 was a pain in the ass and TEDIUS. PLUS I played Resto Shaman back in 2.X.X (don't remember, I do remember Sunwell Plat was farmed by only one or two guilds per server and slightly before the Sunwell patch hit) and I was dying 90% of the time.

I'm glad those dark days are over. No more having to spam trade and the looking for group chat for hours trying to get a good group for Heroic: Black Morasses or R/H: Magister's Terrace. Now I can just go in as Enhancement Duel Spec (Resto) and solo those for rep.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2011)

This fuckin game! I started playing again yesterday  

Level 83 warlock closing in on 84


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 7, 2011)

Just some wow vids i found. Im sure some of you have seen em', but im sure others have not 

"Boom De Yada"
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOZBU257ERE[/YOUTUBE]

"Welcome to the deadmines"
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qX7ehxyYRQc&playnext=1&list=PL44D64F0AA1E26778[/YOUTUBE]

"Run deathwing, run"
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjyc5EqzLVk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sk3tos (Feb 8, 2011)

^ Awesome vids, never seen them before.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 8, 2011)

Got the sandstone drake yesterday *_*

wonder if the passenger graphic bug will be fixed this week (new patch)


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 8, 2011)

any locks here? been playing normal dungeons and just wanted to know a good rotation for destruction , I don't know if I'm  being too lazy with mine (just immolate+conflag+CB when ready+incinerate spam+occasional corruption)

edit: and soulfire buff ofc


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 8, 2011)

New patch reduced my cleave damage..

Blizz must really want war tanks to take even more crap from our group then we do already


----------



## Draffut (Feb 9, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> any locks here? been playing normal dungeons and just wanted to know a good rotation for destruction , I don't know if I'm  being too lazy with mine (just immolate+conflag+CB when ready+incinerate spam+occasional corruption)
> 
> edit: and soulfire buff ofc



Warlock here.  Your roation is actually a priority.  You should always have the topmost thing going and work your way down.  Incin is only for when everythign else is up.

Curse of Elements (If noone else is on it, boomkins and unholy DK's also do this)
Bane of Doom
Demon Soul
Soulfire
Immolate
Conflag
Corruption
Chaos Bolt
Shadowflame (if in melee)
Shadowburn (under 20%)
Incinerate
Fel Flame if moving and every other instant cast is up.

For Soulfire use Soulbruns and Imp procs to keep this up as much as possible.  Hardcast otherwise. Buff no logner has an internal CD.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 9, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Warlock here.  Your roation is actually a priority.  You should always have the topmost thing going and work your way down.  Incin is only for when everythign else is up.
> 
> Curse of Elements (If noone else is on it, boomkins and unholy DK's also do this)
> Bane of Doom
> ...



ah thanks was wondering whether to rely more on soul fire or incinerate, for trash I usually just use immo+conflag+incin, they don't last for more than few seconds anyway


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Warlock here.  Your roation is actually a priority.  You should always have the topmost thing going and work your way down.  Incin is only for when everythign else is up.
> 
> Curse of Elements (If noone else is on it, boomkins and unholy DK's also do this)
> Bane of Doom
> ...



Very helpful since i'm playing a lock now, and i hate digging through elitist jerks.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 10, 2011)

I prefer enhance DPS rotation of "Is Stormstrike active?" That's LITERALLY it to Enhancement. But I generally use...

Spirit Wolves
Storm Strike
Lava Lash
Flame Shock
Lava Burst
Lightning Bolt
(If needed Lighting Shield)
Stormstrike
Earth Shoke
Lava Lash
Lightning Bolt

Dead: It's simple, Stormstrike is my key to DPS


----------



## sk3tos (Feb 10, 2011)

You forgot Unleash elements before flame shock.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 10, 2011)

So I did Heroic Deadmines for the first time since the patch. I knew the last round of ropes were removed. I figured that it meant the bombs would be gone too. I was wrong...and the rest of the group didn't know either. We all died except for the tank after we defeated Vanessa. xD

@Wolfarus: I played Boom de Yada on repeat when I first heard it for a good long while. Wonderful memories.  The deadmines one reminds me of possibly my favorite machinima video. The Craft of War one.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 12, 2011)

sk3tos said:


> You forgot Unleash elements before flame shock.



That's right, I did. I frequently forget about mentioned "Unleash Elementals". Doesn't help that, despite how geared I am, I usually end up tanking since newer players find the new dungeons hard, even when I tank on my Shaman or heal with her or Enhancement damage as her, I have no problems getting new people through. I only have 80K (rounding UP) HP and I tank reg Catas... that's sweet. I just miss the days when I would Shaman tank Wrath Heroics, which was cake. If you're wondering that DPS rotation...

Call of Elements (Stoneclaw Totem w/ Glyph, HP Stream, Magma and Windfury)
Stormstrike
Fire Nova
Lava Lash
Frost Shock
Chain Lightning
Repeat from SS

Unleashed Elements + Rockbiter WHEN NEEDED (The two allow me to Taunt). Not very complicated or hard. Hell I still use the DK rotation of

DND
Icy Touch
Plague Stroke
Pestilence
Runic Strike (when I got the power)
Death Strike
Death Strike
Heart Strike x6

needless to say, I runic Strike when I got 30 RP, which is frequently.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 13, 2011)

I started levelling a pala for lulz using my heirlooms, its so hard to play man sometimes mobs take an entire 3 seconds to die , rotation is pretty hard too sometimes I have to use 2 buttons


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Waveblade (Feb 15, 2011)

Got my love fool achievements done. As for the Noblegarden event-how am I going to find a female dwarf >level 18? I don't think they exist on my server.

I've fucking love the Craft of War video. It's so well done.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 15, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I started levelling a pala for lulz using my heirlooms, its so hard to play man sometimes mobs take an entire 3 seconds to die , rotation is pretty hard too sometimes I have to use 2 buttons



Were you a Mage or Rogue before?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 15, 2011)

sarcasm


----------



## Draffut (Feb 15, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> sarcasm



Was curious, I don't know why a mage with Heirlooms would take more than 1.5 seconds to kill anything, same with rogues.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 15, 2011)

Guild's doing the usual people leaving to join real raiding guilds thing.  But we downed Halfus Wyrmbreaker, so huzzah.

In other news, the nerfs to Cata dungeons is nice, didn't expect it so soon. Change to Tol Barad is sort of better I guess. At least it means losing quick instead of a prolonged defeat. xD 

Had a pretty fun experience which reminds me how lovely pvp can be. I was sitting guard with one other person at oe of the capture points at TB. A pally road up, killed the mage, but I killed him. Pretty low on health, used Enraged Regeneration to get much of my health back. A hunter came by, barely killed him. Then someone else came up and I figured I was doomed since I had maybe 1k health left. So I just used heroic throw on him and he fell over dead. Appearently he was running from some other fight and only had a little health left as well. :3

Since my husband finally got to 85 we've been doing some bgs together. It is great having at least one other good person there. And I'm liking the two new bgs more and more.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 16, 2011)

So did my 2nd BH run with guild last night (even though I have been 350 for 1.5months I promised not to do any kind of raid without them) got myself a nice T11 item finally.


----------



## SinisterThought (Feb 21, 2011)

I never get any gear we down magmaw the other day....again...not expecting any loot,even with my shitty gear I do pretty good dps,and dont stand in the fire,and engage in the mechanics ....so I think I do pretty well as a lock in that regard

fanally the bastard drops something I want


who gets it?
the fucking mage who died in the first  5 minutes


soul reason I sometimes hate raids,no matter how usefull you are the looting is always a bad day to be a clothy


----------



## Draffut (Feb 21, 2011)

SinisterThought said:


> soul reason I sometimes hate raids,no matter how usefull you are the looting is always a bad day to be a clothy



Ya, it's been somewhat aleviated by all 3 specs of priest using spirit gear, so less competition on our hit gear.

On an unrelated note, I am about done with my guild.  Anyone got a decent raiding guild recruiting locks atm?  Am 9/12 in current raids.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 21, 2011)

SinisterThought said:


> who gets it?
> the fucking mage who died in the first  5 minutes
> 
> 
> soul reason I sometimes hate raids,no matter how usefull you are the looting is always a bad day to be a clothy


Would you still complain if you were the one that died in the first five minutes and got the dagger?


----------



## SinisterThought (Feb 22, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> Would you still complain if you were the one that died in the first five minutes and got the dagger?



Would feel kind of bad tbh

I am someone who thinks that credit should be given where credit is due

there was no other reason except efficiency,both had similar gear and such


and not all shadow priests are  so smart not to roll on gear thats not meant for them


----------



## Levithian (Feb 22, 2011)

Not wow related but Eq2 is releasing its new expansion today.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 23, 2011)

Started doing some arenas with the husband. Mixed bag, surprisingly well sometimes. And sudden deaths others.  The most confusing fight was when the last two people standing died at the same time. It was a tie but both sides got negative rating from it, whut. D:


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 23, 2011)

I missed Love Is In The Air, sigh, it'll be another year to get my drake & trainign.


----------



## sk3tos (Feb 24, 2011)

ZA and ZG will be back as 5-man dungeons


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 26, 2011)

Holy crap @ the new Crimson Firehawk mount 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> Holy crap @ the new Crimson Firehawk mount
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 How do you get that?


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 26, 2011)

Its going to be from something in the next tier. Im willing to bet its either a rare drop from a raid boss or is the reward for completing the meta for t12. Definitely looks intense and rivals the Ashes of Alar in epicness in my opinion.


----------



## little nin (Feb 26, 2011)

Mount is fucking beautiful...

Is it just me that has favoured PVP for cata? Not that I like the new BG's or anything but once you get gear good enough for raiding, but don't actually want to raid like me, pve is pretty boring and useless. Forgetting the ninja's and everything, people mostly have great gear now for the current HC's so there's not as much challenge as say, back in December. 

PVP though is still hard for me, even though my gear is exceptional. 3V3 Arena is a real challenge as is 2v2 (never done 5v5). Just noticed that me and my friends started doing wayyyy more pvp then pve in the last couple of months


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 26, 2011)

That hawk looks KEWL. 5V5 PVP is epic bukkake of either Failure or Victory. Depends on the classes with you, as a Shaman my 5V5 team should be Healman, Shockadin, Beast Hunter, Mage and either Subtle Rogue or Arms Warrior. I MIGHT consider PVP as Enhancement now, in which case that's Smack Shaman, Beast or Survival Hunter, Retadin, Mage and either S Priest or Rogue. MIGHT have changed now, that's what it was back in Wrath.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 26, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> Holy crap @ the new Crimson Firehawk mount
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Too awesome, hopefully it's something that ain't entirely out of my reach.


----------



## sk3tos (Feb 27, 2011)

O_O holy crap that's one badass looking mount!


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 27, 2011)

Blizzard just offered me a 1 week trial of Cataclysm. Should I take it?


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 27, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Blizzard just offered me a 1 week trial of Cataclysm. Should I take it?



No


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 27, 2011)

If you want to


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 27, 2011)

The mount is probably the meta reward for the Firelands raid, which is most likely coming.


----------



## SinisterThought (Feb 27, 2011)

The only thing I have ever played are mages and warlocks,never have I even tried to play a melee class past level 6 

and now when I made a dk out of boredom.....have to as...how the fuck do I keep aggro on a mob group,when melee dps insists on not targeting the same target as me?and hearth strike thingy is down


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 27, 2011)

SinisterThought said:


> The only thing I have ever played are mages and warlocks,never have I even tried to play a melee class past level 6
> 
> and now when I made a dk out of boredom.....have to as...how the fuck do I keep aggro on a mob group,when melee dps insists on not targeting the same target as me?and hearth strike thingy is down



That's called a day in the life of every tank ever.


Edit: Also I hope whoever design Al'alkir fucking dies in a car accident.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]K4oIwU2tEGs[/YOUTUBE]

The Beryl hawk looks cheap and awful imo, but Crimson is rather nice.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 28, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> Holy crap @ the new Crimson Firehawk mount
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



LAWLS bout time they looked to pokemon for some more inspiration. Anyone else see Zapdos and Moltres in that mount?


----------



## Escargon (Feb 28, 2011)

*I still cant belivie i actually plays a Troll warlock that i always wanted for years. 

But man undead hunter are scary:S*


----------



## SinisterThought (Feb 28, 2011)

Escargon said:


> *I still cant belivie i actually plays a Troll warlock that i always wanted for years.
> 
> But man undead hunter are scary:S*





Pop that metamorphosis,pop that demon soul,pop that trinket and your herbalism buff,and to top if all off pop that delicious troll racial
 dps heaven right there 

made a troll lock for that soul reason...did I mention I already had 5 locks?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 28, 2011)

I love the color of the Beryl hawk, but it does look like something straight out of a soda can or come to life out of a neon sign. I never really bothered working towards mounts during any expansion. I am lazily doing the TB dailies so maybe someday I'll have the dragon there. I do vaguely want the Sandstone Drake, but not enough to shell out the gold. Speaking of which, I finally maxed my blacksmithing. Some things do sell nicely. I enjoy that for every expansion there's at least one thing I'd make to wear at max level for at least a little while.


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 28, 2011)

Escargon said:


> *I still cant belivie i actually plays a Troll warlock that i always wanted for years.
> 
> But man undead hunter are scary:S*



You're not the only one


----------



## Draffut (Feb 28, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Blizzard just offered me a 1 week trial of Cataclysm. Should I take it?



Free stuff?  No reason not to, unless you are one to easily get addicted and you enjoy having free time.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 1, 2011)

Ewww the hawks have the proto drake models. By far one of the ugliest models they made.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 1, 2011)

, interesting.



> x Raise Ally has been redesigned to be a battle resurrection, analogous to Rebirth. It is instant cast, but costs 50 Runic Power to use, and has a 10-minute cooldown. It shares the same global battle resurrection cap with Rebirth and Soulstone


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 1, 2011)

I wish they'd give it to us Priests instead


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 1, 2011)

I did think it was weird that a dk got a brez before a healing class would. @_@ Nothing particularly interesting interesting for my warrior in the patch notes. The haste buff is nice but I'm sad at the lowered stun for intercept.

Oh, and Ragnaros with legs? .


----------



## SinisterThought (Mar 2, 2011)

they boosted haunt for me...affli is still not viable in my view compared to destro and demo

and boosted demo,wasnt really needed because everyone uses the succubus,so doesnt change pve so much,but it might change pvp..who knows


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 2, 2011)

So killed Al'akir or w/e the fuck his name is. Makes me never want to see another tornado again or I'ma slit my wrists. But yeah Number One dps destro lock


----------



## Draffut (Mar 2, 2011)

SinisterThought said:


> and boosted demo,wasnt really needed because everyone uses the succubus,so doesnt change pve so much,but it might change pvp..who knows



The reason they use the Succy in PvE is becuase it did more single target damage than the Felguard.

This change will fix that.


----------



## SinisterThought (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry?

Mana Feed now restores more mana (four times as much) when the warlock is using a Felguard or Felhunter.

this doesnt boost my dps,only mana that was never a issue except in massive aoe fights,thats why it was implemented,not to put felguard as my single target minion


----------



## Draffut (Mar 4, 2011)

SinisterThought said:


> sorry?
> 
> Mana Feed now restores more mana (four times as much) when the warlock is using a Felguard or Felhunter.
> 
> this doesnt boost my dps,only mana that was never a issue except in massive aoe fights,thats why it was implemented,not to put felguard as my single target minion



My apologies, I misread Doomguard as Felguard in the notes.

I've been playing Destro since the start of BC anyhow, so whatever 

Hopefully they just fix the crit rates of succy and felguard's attacks, and make them all scale correctly with Hand of Guldan, which should correct the DPS issue there.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 15, 2011)

Back with more adventures from being hacked! Just when we were taking a break from WoW. But maybe this will be the last time we get hacked for at least awhile. A couple days ago James noticed that someone had sent Blizzard an email claiming the account got hacked in very broken English. This meant that somehow the hacker had access to his gmail. So he changed his email password and wow password plus ran some anti-virus and such programs. We got our stuff back.

But then his email got hacked again. Guess cleaning out his computer didn't help. Not only that, but his security question answer got changed and his backup email got hacked so he couldn't get a new password. So he reformatted, called Blizzard and got his email and Blizzard account secured. Now whenever he wants to access his email on a new computer gmail sends him an automated message with a code he has to type in. Pretty sweet. As for the WoW account we got one of those free dial-in authenticators for it. Last night he got a call with a new code while he wasn't trying to get into his email so clearly whoever it is, is still trying to get in, lol.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r7vZKzTEJQ[/YOUTUBE]

Bring back the beta Theralion voice.


----------



## The World (Mar 16, 2011)

*I.........HAVE..........FELT..............NOTHING!*


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 16, 2011)

Misty: Oh my god, I am in love. Why did they have to change it away from that. The giggle at the end was the best thing I could ever imagine from a boss, especially a dragon. I have no words for the engulf line. xD


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> So killed Al'akir or w/e the fuck his name is. Makes me never want to see another tornado again or I'ma slit my wrists. But yeah Number One dps destro lock



number1 dps on alock?  I usually see them at mid areas with either Hunter/DK/Rogue topping it.

Well in game my guild basically all decided to go play rift on mass leaving a handful of us left to try to fix raiding group and such.  I also put my hunter on the back burner for now and playing my pally for the past few weeks getting him from 17-85.  Funny thing is that i always seem to be topping dps charts by a mile still.

One thing that got to me was the 68-80 Northrend.  Yeah that place is fucking boring as shit to level.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2011)

I just did 68 - 80 on my warrior last week, boring as shit is an understatement. My warrior is 83 now, its the second warrior I've leveled, I'm too cheap to server xfer


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah I actually abandoned my DK in Dalaran and stole all her BoAs for my pally when I decided to level him because of how boring Lich King levelling is.  If they implimented the new auto update for some of the quest chains up there then it wouldn't be so bad.  But I really was getting annoyed in dragonblight of the back and forward from Forsaken outpost to Scarlet town.

Icecrown questing itself isn't too bad though IMO.


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> So killed Al'akir or w/e the fuck his name is. Makes me never want to see another tornado again or I'ma slit my wrists. But yeah Number One dps destro lock



I'm a destro lock too. :33


----------



## Draffut (Mar 17, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> number1 dps on alock?  I usually see them at mid areas with either Hunter/DK/Rogue topping it.



It depends on the fight really.  Al'Akir is pretty melee favored (and you can't abuse Bane of Havoc much), so 1st as lock there is pretty good if the rest of your DPS isn't crap.

Also a destro lock, since Vanilla.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 17, 2011)

yeah our guild couldn't even get the mechanics of the 3 djinns right.  Was so annoying sometimes I feel like me and our main war are the only ones that look up things like tankspot and watch how to do the fight before hand.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 17, 2011)

Just your friendly neighborhood Misty here to tell you how you can increase your framerate. If you have a decent graphics card, but are still only pushing 20-25 fps in raids, it's probably not the fault of your card.

Blizzard by default chooses how much of your vram is allocates to textures, and it usually does a terrible job at it. But with a little math and tweaks to the settings, you can have stable 60 fps in almost every zone.

Open up Program Files, then your World of Warcraft folder, next open your WTF folder. 

Now open "Config.wtf" with notepad/wordpad.

Add these lines to the bottom 



> SET ffxGlow "0"
> SET ffxDeath "0"
> SET gxTextureCacheSize "768"



For the TextureCacheSize, you're going to have to know how much ram your graphics card has. If it has 1gb, then use 750-800. That will dedicate 750mb - 800mb of vram to drawing textures, which will significantly increase performance. If your video card has 512mb of ram, then set that TextureCacheSize to 384.

Be careful not to set the TCS too high, because then it will use system ram instead, and that will slow things down a lot.

Save the file in notepad/wordpad and then start WoW.

And no, this isn't against the rules. Blizzard even recommends it.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 18, 2011)

The World said:


> I'm a destro lock too. :33



Same here :33


----------



## korican04 (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone here an engineer? Are they going to put in the mechanical suit in at some point? It's in the armory but not in the game sigh. 

I got to 85 with an item level of 354, from when I started playing in December. It's a fun game but I'm not part of a big raiding guild, just one that my bro and I started. So now we're kinda stuck until we find more people to raid with. Any tips on recruiting? 

We have 4 solid dps people (3 people who put up 11k-13k on a dummy, one that does 8k, he mainly does BG's), an ok tank and a good sham healer. 

Should I try putting together a raid group from people outside my guild and not necessarily have them be part of it? or is it better to have all your raid members be in one guild?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 18, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Same here :33



Where did you all come from, I swear I was the only lock on here pre-Cata.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 18, 2011)

> Should I try putting together a raid group from people outside my guild and not necessarily have them be part of it? or is it better to have all your raid members be in one guild?


My guild is one of those smaller ones that have people coming in and out every once in awhile. The picking up people who are interested in raiding thing works out pretty nicely. We try to get at least some of the same people from different smaller guilds or guilds with inconvenient raid times. Sometimes they end up interested in joining, sometimes not. Feel out the waters with em but yeah, generally I think introducing people to the atmosphere is good. A couple times we even merged with smaller guilds in the past. Although it didn't always work out.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 18, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Where did you all come from, I swear I was the only lock on here pre-Cata.



I mainly played my DK in Wotlk and my Druid pre-wotlk. I thought I would go with a Lock for Cata. Right now I'm trying out Afflic for the hell of it, it's alright but I prefer Destro because build up time for dps is nearly non-existent.


----------



## little nin (Mar 20, 2011)

I've abandoned pve, raiding is too much for me, but now with pvp...sometimes you just have off days ya know? I play with my RL friends (who haven't been on in like 2 weeks) and I do arena with those guys so it's really annoying not having any conquest points and needing to get the rest of the vicious set as I already have all the honor gear. Resi is above 3k now and stam self buffed is 120k which again is nice. Just need more people to play with


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 21, 2011)

> My face when I found out tanking classes had 100k health







> My face when I found out so does everybody else


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh yes, /cry some more little random alliance mage in WSG. Your tears are delicious.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 25, 2011)

^Back in the days when I use to pvp all the time I had a lot of fun doing emotes at people. Like /pat when they are about to die to a bunch of people or /yawn during one of those annoying prolonged fights. I'm sure it has resulted in my death in more than once but it is all good fun. xD These days I might still do /wave before charging someone or /tickle when I'm sure I'm going to die.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 27, 2011)

My enemy tickling me before I killed them would be quite humorous


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 27, 2011)

Will someone PLEASE explain to me why the majority of Alliance PVP-ers are so bloody awful?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 27, 2011)

Play AV, Ally usually win it, everything else you can pretty much just afk and take it in the ass.


----------



## Kagemizu (Mar 27, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Will someone PLEASE explain to me why the majority of Alliance PVP-ers are so bloody awful?



They play for looks and disregard having any skill past outnumbering a single enemy ie. NO 1 v 1 skill at all.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 27, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Will someone PLEASE explain to me why the majority of Alliance PVP-ers are so bloody awful?



Horde are smart enough to buy resilience gear and gang up on healers. Alliance runs around like a chicken with its head cut off. 

Plus, the horde has a nifty battlecry to get people in the zone, alliance doesn't.



Gnome on Fire said:


> Play AV, Ally usually win it, everything else you can pretty much just afk and take it in the ass.



This is true. AV is the only thing Ally wins consistently.



Kagemizu said:


> They play for looks and disregard having any skill past outnumbering a single enemy ie. NO 1 v 1 skill at all.



This.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 28, 2011)

Going to tank some heroics while tipsy off of leftover stash of champagne from st patricks.

Realm blacklist, here I come!


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 29, 2011)

While in Gagdetzan, just chilling out.

All of the sudden, the sky turns red, I turn around and see this.











I, along with everyone else there, got instantly killed as a literal wall of fire engulfed us.

But hey, I got an achievement for it.


----------



## sk3tos (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ Deathwing killed me 2 times already, once in southern barrens and once in tanaris.
He's gonna pay for it one day! *shakes fist*


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 1, 2011)

Did you all take a gander at the lovely WoW updates for today? XD I especially like the .


----------



## Xion (Apr 1, 2011)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Did you all take a gander at the lovely WoW updates for today? XD I especially like the .



I've postponed sleep for the past hour having fun with Crabby! XD

Blizz put a lot of effort into April Fools' this year between the fake dungeon, Crabby, and the SC 2 Motion trailer! All were really well done and have a lot of creative, hilarious gems hidden throughout.

Omgsogoth lmao and Crabby links to Rebecca Black!


----------



## Sindri (Apr 1, 2011)

Kagemizu said:


> They play for looks and disregard having any skill past outnumbering a single enemy ie. NO 1 v 1 skill at all.



Funny i was thinking the same thing about the Horde.  Main reason is probably because Alliance have near instant BG queues where the Horde can have up to a 30min wait so they have to make the most out of it.  Still Alliance aren't as bad as most people think.  I've won at least 50% of the BGs i've been in.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 1, 2011)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Did you all take a gander at the lovely WoW updates for today? XD I especially like the .


That's epic as hell, I miss wow. :/


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 3, 2011)

Where do I go to find Deathwing easy. I want that achievement before they remove it.


----------



## Kagemizu (Apr 4, 2011)

hang around waistland-ish places (Tanarsis, Desolace, Southern Barrens, Badlands) the Aspect of death will get you sooner or later


----------



## Naruto (Apr 6, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Will someone PLEASE explain to me why the majority of Alliance PVP-ers are so bloody awful?



Play arena.


----------



## Sindri (Apr 8, 2011)

Kagemizu said:


> hang around waistland-ish places (Tanarsis, Desolace, Southern Barrens, Badlands) the Aspect of death will get you sooner or later



Burning Steps seems to be a good place also, myself and afew guildies got roasted by him there.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 8, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Where do I go to find Deathwing easy. I want that achievement before they remove it.



The only reason I was in Tanaris is because people on Wowhead were seeing him there more than anywhere else.

I waited maybe 10 minutes before thinking, "what am I doing? He may not show up for hours."

Next thing I know, sky is turning red and I'm having a loregasm.

So yeah, try Gagdetzan in Tanaris, he likes roasting those goblins. Also try to preoccupy yourself with chatting with your guild or something.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 11, 2011)

More like "try not to get killed by the Steamweedle Cartel." Kinda pissed them off getting my Bloodsail Admiral Title. I was going to do "Insane in the Membrane" achievement. But I don't know any rogues on my server to give me Heavy Junk Boxes.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sc0wAh3tDNM[/YOUTUBE]

I will never forgive Blizzard for replacing Theralions voice. His old voice (the voice in the video) was so much better


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 15, 2011)

Frostwolf server (PVP) <3


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 15, 2011)

Fuck PVP dude.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 15, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Fuck PVP dude.



how dare you  I dunno. I find PvE gay. RP gay. Normal boring.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 16, 2011)

Miki Aiko said:


> how dare you  I dunno. I find PvE gay. RP gay. Normal boring.



How dare you? PVE is fun. RP is GAY, RPPVP is even GAYER. 

Go Aliance on any Stormstrike Battlegroup, you'll see why I find PVP gay. Hell I don't even do the PVP quests until AFTER the expansion for the next expansion is out. Doesn't help I'm Enhancement Shamen, and we get shit on when it comes to PVP. Then again I haven't PVP'd since the Cataclysm Expansion was released. But I seriously don't find it fun when Tanks have over 100K HP and even with blowing all my cool downs and kiting, I die in 4 hits without doing more than 10K damage.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 16, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Fuck PVP dude.





Sedaiv said:


> Go Aliance



That's all you had to say.


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 16, 2011)

PvP is gay for 2 reasons.

1. You need the gear for it. Without it you simply get your ass kicked repeatedly.

2. To get the gear you have to suffer a long and grueling process of getting your ass kicked in one of the worst grinds Ive ever seen in video gaming.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 16, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> PvP is gay for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1. You need the gear for it. Without it you simply get your ass kicked repeatedly.
> 
> 2. To get the gear you have to suffer a long and grueling process of getting your ass kicked in one of the worst grinds Ive ever seen in video gaming.



Welcome to everything in MMORPGs.

---

I have a predicament. I'm in the phase where I can't choose what to play. I have multiple level 85s, 80s, etc. etc. but I can't pick a class to permanently play anymore without oogling something from another class. I dunno.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 16, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> PvP is gay for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1. You need the gear for it. Without it you simply get your ass kicked repeatedly.
> 
> 2. To get the gear you have to suffer a long and grueling process of getting your ass kicked in one of the worst grinds Ive ever seen in video gaming.



Lol, thats basically the rules of pvp. Once you ding 85 and get pvp gear it's easy on you and your alt accounts. I struggled at first and didn't like it, but in the end it was worth it. I picked pvp, because I play a lot of Bg, so it was a perfect choice. Pvp, bg's are just more interesting and challenging


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 17, 2011)

I geared my main and spent the better part of trying to gear out an alt. Real tedious and boring when you get rolled over for the first hundred or so games until you get like 2k resil.

The PvE equivalent takes a 10th of the time to accomplish thats my only beef with the pvp system. The wait for the epic quality pvp gear is completely understandable and is far more easier to deal with since you can play a hour a week instead of spending 10 hours a day for 1 piece that isnt quite as good.

They should have some sort of reward bag for winning a BG that gives you a 339 blue with resil and random stats or some money.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 17, 2011)

Real PvPers play shooters


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree with Dargor


----------



## little nin (Apr 18, 2011)

I think that has my wrong gear, I couldn't advance with my PVE stuff because raiding was too much of a commitment for me, pvp is always available though, that's why I like it. 

The grind for gear is ok, depends I suppose. But it must be so much easier to do PVP on horde.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 18, 2011)

little nin said:


> I think that has my wrong gear, I couldn't advance with my PVE stuff because raiding was too much of a commitment for me, pvp is always available though, that's why I like it.
> 
> The grind for gear is ok, depends I suppose. But it must be so much easier to do PVP on horde.



Horde queues are way worse than Alliance queues. Win % is about the same 50/50. Although I don't now wtf is wrong with the queue recently.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 18, 2011)

Queue times on Horde are cool, they range from: Instant - Never.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm thinking of making a DK. If I go Frost, should I dual wield or stick to 2H weapons?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd so go DW, the Oblits do more damage I'm fairly sure. Frost you can just 2 shot mobs anyway.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 19, 2011)

Came back for a month and already became uninterested, seems after every expansion I get bored faster and faster sadly. Still, happily I helped with the last 5k critters for the cute armadillo pet before my account time ran out. Tried to get to Arena Grand Master but my WoW time is gone with only 3 more needed trinkets. No one is around STV anymore these days.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 19, 2011)

I hear ya, same thing happened to me (and I'm sure a lot of other people as well) this expansion.

Blizzard insisting to recycle old content we've farmed relentlessly for years also doesn't help. I hung up my MMO subs and am mostly just playing quick on the go console games now, hopefully next expansion has to do with more interesting stuff (burning legion) and will have brand new landscapes to explore but even then, I think playing any MMORPG for years will get anyone tired of the genre for a while.

It's better to just take a long break and check back later, also with summer coming up it's the perfect time to do so


----------



## Gnome (Apr 19, 2011)

I've already started and quit 3 times this expansion. Each time I've played less than the previous.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm trying to find reasons to play again, but I'm burned out to the maximum. Mostly has to do with me playing since 2005 (on/off). I think if they released a new class with the next expansion, there's a good chance I'd return just to play that.

They butchered the fuck out of Death Knights, they actually used to be fun, now they are horrendously boring.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 23, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> I'm thinking of making a DK. If I go Frost, should I dual wield or stick to 2H weapons?



Frost is about Duel Wielding, Blood and Unholy are about Two Handed. There might be a talent ore two that +2H DMG but there's way better support for DW talents.



100% Ichigo said:


> I'm trying to find reasons to play again, but I'm burned out to the maximum. Mostly has to do with me playing since 2005 (on/off). I think if they released a new class with the next expansion, there's a good chance I'd return just to play that.
> 
> They butchered the fuck out of Death Knights, they actually used to be fun, now they are horrendously boring.



Trust me, they're better now than back at the launch of Wrath. I couldn't get into leveling my Death Knight, but around 3.2.2 or whenever "Trial of the Crucader" was launched I got interested in leveling my Death Knight. 

Blizzard has a lot of shit they need to work out. I mean I'd LOVE to see Lower Karazhan but I know for FACT that'll be the very last raid released. I also enjoy the fact they're allowing people to try getting the mounts we've farmed until the point of throwing up to drop again. I mean, I farmed the Kitty & Raptor mount in ZG for two solid years and it NEVER dropped for me. I wanted it so bad.


----------



## fireking77 (Apr 24, 2011)

Need to get back in to wow but frist i need to buy a time card -_- FML


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 28, 2011)

That sucks for you dude.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 29, 2011)

So the new (for me I never did these dungeons since i am a wrath baby) dungeons seem to be fun.  Just the incompitence of others right now showing up again which made me drop out of random heroics for a while making it.

One example.  Someone in our group aggrod 2 troll mob, when he died one of them hit me with a heavy DoT then De-aggrod, the healer on nearly full mana decides to drink a pot rather than heal me when i was yelling at him to do so in party chat as my stuff can't out heal it.

Ah well came back in, hit pack aspec misdirected to him.  Aggrod a massive mob with Serpent spread then watched the group die before leaving.  Made me happy in the end


----------



## Levithian (Apr 29, 2011)

I finally had a enough with the class changes, other issues, and canceled my account after years of playing the game. Now I strictly Play everquest one and two. Enough is enough. If it changes I might come back but I don't like what they are doing to my main class and the general direction WoW is taking. They screwed  up a good game.


----------



## Patchouli (May 3, 2011)

You guys should check out Goldshire on Moon Guard if you've never been there.


----------



## Patchouli (May 3, 2011)

Gief back my server Blizz


----------



## Pineapples (May 6, 2011)

Seems like quite a bit of people are burned out from WoW here... Anyways, I still do enjoy the game. Gonna try to level a Shadow Priest, since it's been awhile since I've played one (can't wait to PvP with it). I haven't really done much of the Cataclysm quests so that should be exciting, and PvPing's still fun. 

(  I wish this game had player housing)


----------



## Patchouli (May 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbbznEGwfKE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

AGGRA, I...I CAN'T HOLD ON.


----------



## sk3tos (May 8, 2011)

^AHAHAHA this is so wrong


----------



## Patchouli (May 9, 2011)

I can just picture Metzen in the recording booth doing that


----------



## Starrk (May 9, 2011)

Misty said:


> I can just picture Metzen in the recording booth doing that



I would say he'd be nude while doing it, but how is that different from any other time.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 9, 2011)

Metzan can eat his heart out, I just found the greatest remix ever.


----------



## Patchouli (May 11, 2011)

^    .


----------



## Nemesis (May 14, 2011)

Pineapples said:


> Seems like quite a bit of people are burned out from WoW here... Anyways, I still do enjoy the game. Gonna try to level a Shadow Priest, since it's been awhile since I've played one (can't wait to PvP with it). I haven't really done much of the Cataclysm quests so that should be exciting, and PvPing's still fun.
> 
> (  I wish this game had player housing)



TBH I think only some kind of radical change will stop people burning out.  I mean wow has been around 7-8 years?  That is a huge lifespan in itself.  I only joined near the end of the Ulduar phase of WotLK but it seems people were drained from  the game even then.

Either WoW 2 needs to be released with some kind of new structure of the next addon needs to make a risk and radical game change.


----------



## Pineapples (May 15, 2011)

Perhaps WoW should have a combat system like Demon Souls? Hey, a man has a right to dream . But seriously, although that would require such colosal work that my mind couldn't comprehend, it'd be epic. 

Oh, has anyone tried the new ZG? I've done it a few times and I found the Venoxis encounter to be quite enjoyable. Most pugs are alright but there are always those dps that think they can jump above the green/slime thing. As a healer, I sometimes let some of the dps die on purpose to make the fight less chaotic. In fact, Venoxis becomes much easier with just the healer and tank left alive. But it is pretty fun to keep everyone alive, that's when the fight becomes pretty hectic.


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2011)

actually jumping over the slime maze on the first boss does work..  Done it myself enough times XD


----------



## Pineapples (May 15, 2011)

Oh could!? Whenever I tried to I always seemed to take damage (and my party members too). Well I was a human and the jump wasn't that high...I'll try it next time.


----------



## The World (May 15, 2011)

Pineapples said:


> Perhaps WoW should have a combat system like Demon Souls? Hey, a man has a right to dream . But seriously, although that would require such colosal work that my mind couldn't comprehend, it'd be epic.
> 
> Oh, has anyone tried the new ZG? I've done it a few times and I found the Venoxis encounter to be quite enjoyable. Most pugs are alright but there are always those dps that think they can jump above the green/slime thing. As a healer, I sometimes let some of the dps die on purpose to make the fight less chaotic. In fact, Venoxis becomes much easier with just the healer and tank left alive. But it is pretty fun to keep everyone alive, that's when the fight becomes pretty hectic.



ZG is pretty hard pugging that shit brah! ZA is alright tho. Takes me 45mins in a guild run, like almost 3 hours in a pug.



Misty said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbbznEGwfKE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> AGGRA, I...I CAN'T HOLD ON.



SKEET SKEET SKEET!


----------



## Juri (May 17, 2011)

lol VLD, 

so this is where it went.


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

What do the great inactive people of this thread think of the new tier?

Hunter is obviously the best.


----------



## The World (May 17, 2011)

When does 4.20 come out? I'm too lazy to go on mmo champion.


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

When it's finished


----------



## Nemesis (May 18, 2011)

so supposedly wow is going to be quicker in releasing expansions now...  Think blizz is just trying to push us to 100 quicker, take our money and get us fighting Sergaras over and over by 2014.


----------



## Skywalker (May 18, 2011)

Why does WoW seem so boring now?


----------



## Gnome (May 18, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> so supposedly wow is going to be quicker in releasing expansions now...  Think blizz is just trying to push us to 100 quicker, take our money and get us fighting Sergaras over and over by 2014.



It's suppose to be less content at a time, more quickly.


----------



## Pineapples (May 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Why does WoW seem so boring now?



Try RPing bro .

I kinda don't like any of the new armor sets (not that I'll be getting any of t hem) but the hunter headgears looks a bit funny.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 20, 2011)

role play servers are gay


----------



## Pineapples (May 20, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> role play servers are gay




If by gay, you mean a generally nicer, fun-friendly community, then yes RP servers are gay


----------



## Byakuya (May 21, 2011)

Agreed. Roleplaying servers were by far the most enjoyable ones I ever played on, and I never did any RP.

especially RP-PvP <3


----------



## Sedaiv (May 21, 2011)

The last two posts almost forced my head to explode with the ultra high levels of dangerous homosexuality. I've tried playing RP, that's just too gay. People are too serious on those servers. The RP-PVP is almost as gay as Elton John.

One Last Thing: My Avatar is MANLY, there's a difference between gay and manly.


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

I play on an RP server as well. 

They're not serious, they really aren't. Hell, you barely ever see people rp'ing.

Though my opinion doesn't matter as I'm a flaming homosexual


----------



## Sedaiv (May 22, 2011)

Misty said:


> I play on an RP server as well.
> 
> They're not serious, they really aren't. Hell, you barely ever see people rp'ing.
> 
> Though my opinion doesn't matter as I'm a flaming homosexual



No because you answered honestly, the guys above me were 100% spite, I can taste the extra salt on the crow they were giving me. Besides, if you're a girl who likes girl, that makes you tough, like Beef Jerkey.


----------



## Kagemizu (May 30, 2011)

only reason I plan on returning is to get the Violet proto drake for my priest then I wil just wait out the remaining time searching for someone to Tramsfer my guild to.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2011)

Woot 9000th post GET!


----------



## The World (May 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS8pFJKUjfg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sk3tos (May 31, 2011)

Achievment earned [It's over nine thousand!]!


----------



## Gnome (May 31, 2011)

sk3tos said:


> Achievment earned [It's over nine thousand!]!



That achievement should come with a helm that looks like a scouter. No stats though.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 10, 2011)

That would make fan boys cream their pants. I know I would. I'm about 3K away from getting that.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 10, 2011)

What does the Scouter say about his Item level!?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2011)

WTB new class for the next expansion. Preferably something like Demon Hunter.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 14, 2011)

Maybe heroic class upgrades for current classes? Such as Demon Hunter (as you said), Arch Mages, Priestess of the Moon, Blademaster, etc. 

I would actually hope they would have unrestricted (by spec) talent trees. I was rather fond of splitting my talents equally into the three trees (made for some fun specs).


----------



## Sedaiv (Jun 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> What does the Scouter say about his Item level!?



*IT'S!* only 1006...



100% Ichigo said:


> WTB new class for the next expansion. Preferably something like Demon Hunter.



That's likely we'll get a new class. I want to do two things: Get the Bard class and explore MORE of Outlands, we barely did SHIT in Outlands.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 17, 2011)

Next class will most likely have a healer tree, with the way blizz is trying to make people tank it could end up being an hybrid like paladins, possibly something akin to the Dark Ranger (Sylvanas's class).

Either way I'm really hoping this next healing style has a much darker tone than what we currently have available, something along the lines of Blood Magic.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsXglDs81FU[/YOUTUBE]

Almost makes me wanna resuscribe. Almost.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> *IT'S!* only 1006...
> 
> 
> 
> That's likely we'll get a new class. I want to do two things: Get the Bard class and explore MORE of Outlands, we barely did SHIT in Outlands.



Maybe not outlands but one of the planets that you see while in outlands.  Perhaps one of them has Kil'Jaeden.  But it seems everything is heading towards the emerald dream/nightmare in the next expac.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 17, 2011)

That new trailer looks sick, if only I played this still.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 18, 2011)

Couldn't stay away forever.  Husband got bored and wanted to play something together, after a couple other MMORPGs that didn't capture our attention for one reason or another (Spiral Knights, Rift, and Forsaken World) we've fled back to WoW. I'm still surprised at how good it looks compared to new stuff out there. I probably just prefer that cartoony look over attempts at more realism. Happily found out the guild reached 25 at some point. We are working on a pally healer (myself) and hunter duo. I imagine this might last a week or so before we get bored again.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2011)

anyone play a rogue and can give me tips on dueling at high levels?


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 22, 2011)

> anyone play a rogue and can give me tips on dueling at high levels?


Apply face to keyboard and gently roll from side to side. Wins 95% of the time.


----------



## FireEel (Jun 23, 2011)

*I need some SERIOUS advice.*

Quite some time ago, to stop my WoW addiction, I decided to sell off my wow acc cheaply...right when Blizzard was switching from standard WoW acc schemes to linked Bnet acc schemes.

The buyer of my acc thus could not log in any longer, as the scheme made it so that a WoW acc not linked to Bnet acc couldn't be used.

He then contacted me, and I linked my Bnet acc to the WoW acc so he could continue to play.

Fast forward to today. I have decided to get back into Blizzard games, and to my surprise, I could no longer log in to my Bnet acc. To my horror, I realised that the Bnet acc and my sold-off WoW acc had been merged. As I was in the midst of acc retrieval, I realised that whoever had bought my WoW acc was now actively using my Bnet acc, adding new games to it even.

Question is...what do I do? *I am absolutely not comfortable with the idea of another person using my Bnet acc, linked to my name, phone numbers and emails.* I know these as throughout the years, I 've been getting WoW emails addressed to me, even though I don't play. And during acc retrieval, I realised my real name was still linked to the Bnet acc. However, this said person has added his own games to my acc and I am not that screwed-up as to just take back my account and steal those games of his.

Any advice on what I should do? No, I do not have that person's contacts or number. If I go through with acc retrieval, I believe it would result in an instant password reset, which would well...be quite screwed up if that guy was trying to log in to play SC2 or another game. If anyone has done an acc retrieval, could you let me know how the process goes?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 23, 2011)

You fucked up. Someone is getting screwed either way. Contact the person and tell him you don't feel comfortable having your contact info on the account. Other than that you can try telling your story to a blizz rep which will not help.

Next time don't sell something with your info on it :/

Oh and more bad people play this game apparently. Not knowing a boss fight is one thing, but not knowing what certain talents you have picked in your tree do....

I mean honestly Blood and Thunder a tier 1 ability.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2011)

That's what you get for being a fuckin' moron.

If you contact Blizz about it, the account will get frozen either way.


----------



## FireEel (Jun 23, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> That's what you get for being a fuckin' moron.
> 
> If you contact Blizz about it, the account will get frozen either way.



I am not gonna contact Blizz.

I can simply retrieve my acc anytime I want, and I would have done it already if that idiot haven't added games.


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2011)

GUYS GUYS GUYS


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2011)

GUESS WHAT!??????????


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2011)

FIRELAND'S IS COMING OUT IN 3 HOURS!!!!!!!! OH MAH GAWD!!!


----------



## Ryu (Jun 30, 2011)

So who else is kicking ass in firelands!  

love this place, turtles must die.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm waiting on freewowtimecard.com to give me a code for a gametime card, then I will continue playing again.

Also, I WANT WARCRAFT 4 RTS.

Please make it happen after D3 and Sc2 Zerg xpac


----------



## Savior (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol I got the Blizz email giving me 10 days free time . 
I think I'll stay away for now.....I've certainly enjoyed myself but when I stopped my friends list which was 25+ strong active players during Ulduar etc...is basically dead....kinda boring with none of your friends left.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah, lots of people I know have left WoW, a bit sad to think about it. But I started playing again with my husband so that's fun. I'm a bit sad that they totally killed the free exorcism proc for my pally healer with the new patch. It was most of the damage I did when I bothered to hit anything.  The Thrall questline was cool and a bit sweet. I still get excited about getting new things for my musty old warrior so cheers for the cloak.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 1, 2011)

gotta love welfare epics, with tards in the normals its the easiest way to meet ilvl for heroics/trolls.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm trying to go super casual right now. I don't see a point or goal right now, Raiding isn't really my thing, and arena is too not worth it for a lot of reasons. Guess time will tell.

I didn't even receive my free game time. Lol, what a bunch of tools!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 3, 2011)

Not so sure about this new stream of dailies for firelands. Finally exalted with the guild, got the lion and dark pheonix mounts. The lion's kind of funny looking but I like the pheonix. 

On the alt end of things, healing's going nicely. James and I are working our way to 40. Was just in a warsong gulch with a great flag chain. He picked up the flag, got healed by a pally, died, flag picked up by that pally, healed by me, that pally died, I picked up the flag, died, just in time for James to get rez'ed and pick up that flag back to cap it. Other side must have been awful at furiously clicking to return.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice I'm "2k" rep away from getting the guild mounts. Then I don't have to worry about that ugly tabard anymore :3


----------



## sk3tos (Jul 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oL-YTcnWBPI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

A documentary about wow raiding. That should be interesting to watch!


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm doing these Molten Front dailies. I wish I had started day 1. I only have 109 tokens.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 18, 2011)

I made the mistake of watching "boom de yada" on YT again.. almost made me want to reactivate


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 18, 2011)

OKay what did I miss?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 18, 2011)

Unban Swifty!


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2011)

Anybody here ever watch The Guild? It's a good show for making you never want to play again.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 19, 2011)

So yeah was plagued with wow errors to the point where I couldn't even start the launcher. Reinstalled and ditto.

FUN WHILE IT LASTED?!


----------



## Savior (Jul 28, 2011)

So how's wow going these days?

People still run Ulduar and ICC hms etc?

Hows the casual scene? Pugs can do decently well in the first tier of Cata now ?


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 29, 2011)

Does anyone here, or know someone, who plays wow using overclocking??

I finally have enough money saved to buy a new computer, but I am unsure as to which processor and video card to build around.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2011)

Savior said:


> So how's wow going these days?
> 
> People still run Ulduar and ICC hms etc?
> 
> Hows the casual scene? Pugs can do decently well in the first tier of Cata now ?



on my server a few people always on a sunday start up a pug ICC25hm just for laughs.  Ulduar not so although I would love to see it sometime (i never started raiding till about 3 months before cata release so it was ICC and RS)

Not seen much pugging for BwD and BoT while no one seems to do TOTFW.


----------



## aslan (Jul 30, 2011)

been playing raid content for a while now... all to most gear I need is in Firelands so been puggin that up till my raid team gets better geared from BoT and Bwd 

my toon is Orrah on Moon Guard


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Blizzard has trademarked "Mists of Pandaria" in international class 009. This is the same thing they did for BC, Wotlk, and Cata before they officially released them.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3WGdj9L5co&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

It's a _very_ good chance Pandaria is the next expansion.

I'm rerolling as a Pandaren.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 3, 2011)

They should introduce a Monk class with it.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Monk and Brewmaster classes please.

Along with Pandaren for both factions. (Or at least just Horde <3)


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

My guesses for Pandaren classes...

Warrior, Brewmaster, Shaman, Druid, Monk

Those definitely have to be added


----------



## Starrk (Aug 7, 2011)

1 New Class, 1 New Race, 1 New Zone.

That's all.


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Aug 10, 2011)

*I remember when World of Warcraft 1st came out that all I could think of was making a Panderen race and was hoping for their introduction since the 1st expansion. But then they eventually introduced the Worgans which is a race I liked even better than the Pandas but never thought of the possibility of them ever being playable. Now that I have a worgan I don't really care much about any other race Blizz introduces even the Panderens which I wanted to play since release. *


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2011)

You fucking furry.


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Aug 10, 2011)

Misty said:


> My guesses for Pandaren classes...
> 
> Warrior, *Brewmaster*, Shaman, Druid, *Monk*
> 
> Those definitely have to be added



*I think it's unlikely that Blizzard will introduce 2 classes in the same expansion especially when a race is being introduced too. I see Brewmaster having a better chance in making it into the game over Monk.*



Hangat?r said:


> You fucking furry.



*Um... hi?*


----------



## Mozq (Aug 10, 2011)

In my opinion World of Warcraft is not worth spending your money on nowdays, the game has gone from EPICCC to shit. It used to be so much more, now it's a mindless grinding for gear game. I loved vanilla and TBC, when epics were epics and PvP was not only found in battlegrounds and arena.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 11, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You fucking furry.



DAMMIT YOU BEAT ME TO IT

And WoW is still one of the cheapest hobbies to have. That epics qq is old. I've played WoW for the lore/quests and most of my time is spent farming old content like bwl (finally got asscandy after 40~ weeks of resets) and mc (same thing with bindings after 40~ resets)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 12, 2011)

Lololol started playing again. 

on a unofficial server though.


rolled horde cuz all my friends are horde on there -_-. blood elf paladin since they cant be warrior. lol @ 15 X exp.

also playing as female for first time. now to take advantage of horny brats giving me their stuff.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Aug 12, 2011)

I want to play my WoW account so badly, but alas "Account Banned; you are unable to access this page because this license is banned, locked, or suspended."


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 12, 2011)

lol wut did you do?


really getting addicted again. played untill 3 am while I needed to get up at 6:30

lol zombie right now


----------



## Mozq (Aug 12, 2011)

BrokenBonds said:


> I want to play my WoW account so badly, but alas "Account Banned; you are unable to access this page because this license is banned, locked, or suspended."



I'll sell you both my main account and 60 twink account lol


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 13, 2011)

unofficial servers are quite epic.


lolol 15Xexp is so handy


and mounts at level 20 now? sohappeh


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 13, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You fucking furry.



Cry me a river.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Aug 15, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol wut did you do?


Copy and paste.


> Dispute filed against the account's past payments.  This dispute was filed by the bank, credit card provider, or financial institution associated with the payment on the account. As a result of this dispute, funds paid on the account were withdrawn from Blizzard Entertainment. This is known as a "chargeback".


It's fucking retarded considering I hadn't used a credit card to pay for my World of Warcraft account in over three years. I don't know what Blizzard wants me to do here...

Agh! Blizzard pisses me off! Right after I got my account back (after spending like a week trying to get out of a ban I previously got because I was hacked) AND already paying for my prepaid card, they just ban me AGAIN. 

It's really quite depressing because I was just getting into my 70 twink ()... Even more depressing because I logged off in my ugly PvP set... 


Mozq said:


> I'll sell you both my main account and 60 twink account lol


Gimme!

*EDIT:* Until I can get my WoW account back (I doubt I will ever be able to get it back though ), I'm just gonna play Oblivion.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 16, 2011)

I guess it has been so long since my husband and I have played that we netted some free time. Got 7 free days for both our accounts so jumped back in for a little while. A good time since it is just before the wave of games coming out. Usual fun with pvp, I imagine I'll grow bored again just in time for the accounts to run out. 

Even the mention of Pandaria doesn't net much interest in me for the next expansion.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 18, 2011)

My Druid is going to be an BWL/AQ40 Twink, but I rather not teach baffoons (like Hangat?r) how to do the Twin Emperor fights, which is where most pugs end. I'll probably make her a Bear/Treefolk 70 twink.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 20, 2011)

Any legit places I can sell my account to a company instead of a person?


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 21, 2011)

Anyone else feel excited about the Transmogrifier?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 22, 2011)

I just wish this unofficial server was more....active I rarely see people and its boooring


----------



## Savior (Aug 23, 2011)

I decided to use my 7 day free Firelands time.

It's pretty fun so far. I like that justice points gives you epics and the ZA/ZG ones gives you decent gear as well.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2011)

I wanna hop back on for a few months....anyone want to do RAF with me?


----------



## Levithian (Aug 29, 2011)

I must admit I like the direction blizzards taking, first the dungeon finder and now the up coming raid finder, the fact that the casual player can get casual epics and hit the valor cap, dust doing 7 troll dungeons a week and get cataclysm epics.  Fireland quest epics. 378 boe you can buy on auction. Its a nod in the direction of the casual player with limited time, so everybody can enjoy the game. 

They even nurfed the old cata heroics so the casual player can more easily get started in the random beginning groups and get into the troll dungeons faster to improve there skills should they decide to raid. Some of my friends quit WoW because they don't have the time I have to put into it and are coming back so I'm more likely to stay this time despite the Nerfs. 

Personally what benefits me is the ability to make your new ridiculous looking gear look like the classic cool gear. I'm personal glad I kept my ICC raid stuff so when the new patch comes out I can look cool again. My 378 set dose not look half as good, so it will be good to change the appearance back and keep the stats. Also Valor bracers and Justice point boots you can sell for a profit.


----------



## Savior (Sep 3, 2011)

I agree it's good.

My current guild has decided to change their times to Saturday and Sunday 5-10pm...
Kinda ridiculous imo...2 5 hr raids on the weekends...I voted against it but too many people with nothing to do it seems.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 7, 2011)

I just need the belt and I'm finished :3

My tanking set is going to be this 



And my PvP set is still a work in progress, looking for something unique.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 13, 2011)

Might be a fake, but apparently there's going to be a Legendary Dagger for Rogues in 4.3


----------



## Jotun (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't think it's fake, I'm just curious how it's gonna work. Two weapons? The only way to make it work for all rogue specs is for it to be an offhand. Think about that for a second, a legendary *offhand*.

I lol'd


----------



## Starrk (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah, I've been skimming the Rogue forums more attently since I heard, and that's exactly what everyone's saying. If it isn't a One Hand 1.4 speed, everyone's going to cry and claim it was only for Sub & Assassination, and Combat got shafted.

My realm has very few good PvE rogues (myself being one of them  ), so since my main just happens to be one, I'll really enjoy 4.3.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 16, 2011)

BrokenBonds said:


> I want to play my WoW account so badly, but alas "Account Banned; you are unable to access this page because this license is banned, locked, or suspended."





Mozq said:


> I'll sell you both my main account and 60 twink account lol



Back off!

I have an account with over 80k gold, and 5 80s I will sell you :33


----------



## Jotun (Sep 19, 2011)

> Patch 4.3 Interview with Greg Street (Ghostcrawler)
> Below is a quick summary, and the full text is below with thanks to Simca. Be sure to read it so that you don't miss anything!
> 
> The first new 5-man is called "Endtime" where Nozdormu will show players the future if Deathwing wins.
> ...



The questline to get the daggers sounds awesome... you get contracted by the pure black dragon who hatched from the egg you helped save in badlands, but apparently he isn't a "good guy" just yet.


----------



## Wisely (Sep 20, 2011)

I've been wondering why another Rogue Legendary? We don't need another.  Where is the Feral Druid love. Give us a Legendary. At least a Hunter could use it as well. Instead of just one class.

Didn't Blizz say they wouldn't make class specific legendaries anymore? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 20, 2011)

Blizzard has said lots of things lol. I consider the flamescythe legendary imo... go boomkin if you want a legendary. I was expecting a tank legendary to be honest, but DKs and druids fuck up the equation lol.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 20, 2011)

Blah, I can't even go into the Dps part of WoW forums because of all the bitching from Enhancement Shamans.

And about that questline, I got Loremaster a few weeks back, and when I did Badlands, I actually met the quota for the number of quests right as the last quest to save the egg was available, so I need to get back out there and do that.

Not that it's required to get the legendary quest, but w/e.


----------



## Wisely (Sep 21, 2011)

Jotun said:


> Blizzard has said lots of things lol. I consider the flamescythe legendary imo... go boomkin if you want a legendary. I was expecting a tank legendary to be honest, but DKs and druids fuck up the equation lol.



That they have, but in all honesty I don't care to much. I'm only Feral in PvP.  I'm Resto in PvE. So oh well.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 22, 2011)

I've never seen a larger collection of brain dead people than on the official WoW forums. It's almost annoying, despite not really affecting me.

Why is the average person so stupid?


----------



## Jotun (Sep 22, 2011)

Do you not consider yourself average? Are you a genius? 

Empress Zoe solves are the only thing keeping me going with arch D:


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 22, 2011)

I consider myself a hyper genius that comes once every century.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 25, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I've never seen a larger collection of brain dead people than on the official WoW forums. It's almost annoying, despite not really affecting me.
> 
> Why is the average person so stupid?



Well, it's simply like the morons we have here on NF, who troll sections like the Plaza and whatnot. Even decent players, when they do, post on the WoW official forums, it's usually to help out someone else, or make a valid point.

But then we have all these keyboard-turners that are playing Rogues because it suddenly became the FotM due to 4.3. All I see are people asking about how to PvE as Combat, and complaining about the difficulty of it.

I have a rogue as my main, and I love playing as her so much.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 25, 2011)

Apparently my account got hacked even though I haven't signed onto BNet since May.  All they were able to is delete my realID friends since my account is frozen...


----------



## Savior (Sep 27, 2011)

I've been gearing up my Shadowpriest from heroic blues to some firelands gear over the past few weeks..I'm about I 377 now but the guild I'm raiding with isn't that much fun.
I'm not sure if it's my server or what...but it seems like everyone is from the southern states and as a Canadian I don't really fit in...not to mention 4:30 -10 on both Saturday and Sunday sort of kills any plans for your weekend..

My server only has 2 other options...and one of them is 12 am -3 am and the other is full on spriests .


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 27, 2011)

Apparently if I wait 5 seconds for a tank to gain aggro on a boss and then start dpsing, and he can't hold threat, it is me that is the problem and not the tank. It's my job to hold back 70% of my damage and do 8k dps and let the tank do his shit rotation because tanking is hard and they are all unique snowflakes.


----------



## Suto96 (Sep 27, 2011)

yay i finally found the WoW thread here xD

So i play a Prot warrior/Holy Paladin main, my guilds 6/7 heroic FL
ok my intro is over...

so how about dat 4.3!

@Geralt if any tank still cant hold threat since the 5x buff they really need to rethink what they are doing, i never have threat problems and i hold it off 35k+ dps


----------



## Malv213 (Sep 30, 2011)

Suto96 said:


> yay i finally found the WoW thread here xD
> 
> So i play a Prot warrior/Holy Paladin main, my guilds 6/7 heroic FL
> ok my intro is over...
> ...



Excited about being able to change my armor, but I have to actually find some for my DK that I like. My priest's set with the vengeful stuff.


----------



## Suto96 (Sep 30, 2011)

Malv213 said:


> Excited about being able to change my armor, but I have to actually find some for my DK that I like. My priest's set with the vengeful stuff.



yeah being able to change your armor and weapons will be awesome
but as of now i really like Warrior and Paladin T12 so i think i will stick with that and just change there weapons to something more awesome.

Also the rogue daggers are hax, you shouldnt be able to get the wings on command!!!


----------



## Starrk (Oct 8, 2011)

I got an interview with the best guild on my server (by that, I mean they got Server First Heroic Rag).

Easy peezy, lemon squeezy.


----------



## Suto96 (Oct 10, 2011)

no one on my server has yet to kill heroic Rag D:
but i think he will probably go down in the next week or two....
my guild hasnt really cared all that much and we only attempt him for a few hours a week ago before killing him on normal


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Some of those new tier sets look badass.

Luckily transmorgification will solve anybody hating their sets.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHZBnH7rYio[/YOUTUBE]

Why is Nozdormu still the only aspect without a custom model


----------



## Jotun (Oct 17, 2011)

He has a custom model, it was posted everywhere, it probably just isn't implemented in the ptr yet.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 18, 2011)

Technically, one of the bosses IS him, but in the future.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 19, 2011)

So guys... The NDA for Star Wars the Old Republic is going to drop this Thursday, at the same time Blizzcon starts.

Discuss.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 19, 2011)

Back for another month, possibly two, it never ends.  Saw a guild on my server just got heroic Rag down a couple days ago, slow server is slow. Halloween time has started and I do love the little creepy crate pet. Especially when it does things like eat a cow. 

Otherwise, still doing archeology. Still doing bgs, specifically wsg. Doing surprisingly well despite my lvl 85's crap gear. Probably since I picked up so many silly little things over the years. Like the slowing/charge back thing or shadowmelding to get untargeted, haha.


----------



## Suto96 (Oct 20, 2011)

Blizzcon Tommorow!!!! (Friday 21st) 
the day cant be going any more slow >_<
i want it to come now!!!
next Xpack?
new D3 news... more SC2 stuff!!
i cant wait!!

what do you guys think will happen?
im hoping that with the next Xpack we get a lot and i mean a LOT of new content!
most people are say there probably wont be a new race or class and i think there right but who knows


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 21, 2011)

Mists of Pandaria expansion announced:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyeZ8khSEC0&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
It features the Pandaren warriors and a new Monk class.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7kQxdWypHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 21, 2011)

So blizzard is making a pokemon mmo, I mean their pet system is such a blatant rip off, that it almost seems sueable but it most probably isn't due to the nature of the gameplay.


----------



## The World (Oct 21, 2011)

Going to be a panda Day fucking 1.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 21, 2011)

I've wanted to play a Pandaren since I saw them in WC3.

I don't care what the naysayers say, this expansion is gonna be awesome


----------



## Pineapples (Oct 21, 2011)

Can't wait to play it! I'm particularly excited about new battlegrounds (types). The Murderball battleground one sounds very interesting. I'm a bit confused about the new "talent" trees but I shall reserve judgement until I actually experience it. 

Yes, I'm also particularly excited for the pokemon-esque pet system (I say pokemon because it's the most popular comparison). Should be great fun! Also, outdoor world bosses, pandarens that *choose* what faction they want (pretty jealous of this). 

WE WE WE SO EXCITED pek

Oh, it's pretty hilarious how melodramatic some people acting are over this.  (Just read some of MMO-Champion's threads).
I like ()
I mean who doesn't?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 21, 2011)

I instantly knew the weaboos on an anime forum would love this expansion.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 21, 2011)

Pandarens as a race...WTF Blizz seems to like shitting on Lore but w/e.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 22, 2011)

I've pretty much stopped caring about retcons, it's their story, let them do what they want with it.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 22, 2011)

But it's just so disconnected feeling to me, it's Warcraft not the land of Dreamworks.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 22, 2011)

Pandaren have been part of the lore since WC3, even if not much was revealed about them


----------



## Gnome (Oct 22, 2011)

They were a joke then and I will treat them as such even now.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 22, 2011)

They were a joke that received such positive feedback that they planned on making them the Alliance race in Burning Crusade. 

The travesty people should be angry over is this Monk class. It has a Brewmaster spec, but that's not enough. I demand a Brewmaster class.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 22, 2011)

Positive feedback means shit, bad idea is bad. You fight like Jack Black, Jack Black is a washed up asshat.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm excited for it, it's about time Blizz stopped overloading themselves with new content and polished what we've got. :33


----------



## Gnome (Oct 22, 2011)

You can only polish a turd so much suit yourself.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 22, 2011)

If you don't like the game, why pay for it?

Just quit and play something else.

Or suck it up and enjoy your pandas.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 22, 2011)

I quit a while ago, just let me rage for my lore, because it's the only part I care about.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm a lore nerd as well!

We're brothers, lore brothers. 

The only real thing I'm not liking about this is expansion is the lack of a final boss.

Every expansion needs a final boss.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 22, 2011)

Actually, scratch that. That's not the only thing.

This expansion should have included Pandaria, but focused mainly on ALL the islands in the South Seas. Then Queen Azshara could have been the final boss.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 22, 2011)

Ms. T said:


> I'm a lore nerd as well!
> 
> We're brothers, lore brothers.
> 
> ...



This bothered me too, needs a boss, an epic one.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 22, 2011)

Gnome said:


> This bothered me too, needs a boss, an epic one.



Thing I'm wondering, is there going to be 1 or 2 expansions after MoP? If there's 1, then we're going to have 90-100 with Sargeras as the final boss. If there 2, who the hell is going to be the final boss for 90-95? 

Also, when are we going to space again? There's lots of planets out there that we haven't seen yet.

There's Xoroth, possibly K'aresh, and Argus. And you can't forget whatever world the Titans live on. 

I have a feeling Blizz is taking it easy with MoP so they can focus on developing the next expansion.


----------



## MakeEmum (Oct 22, 2011)

Gnome said:


> But it's just so disconnected feeling to me, it's Warcraft not the* land of Dreamworks*.



This is what gets me with the haters complaining that the Pandariens in the trailer are "cute and fluffy" when they're *not*, they're realistic looking anthropomorphic Pandas with sharp teeth and claws


----------



## The World (Oct 22, 2011)

You got to play as a Pandaren alongside Rexxar in Warcraft 3. 

The fuck you talking about Gnome, a joke? He was a badass companion.

One of the best missions to do was with Rexxar and friends.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 22, 2011)

Pandaren Mount speculation...GO!

Turtle
Dragon
Circus Ball


----------



## The World (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm hoping for an asian styled dragon.

Or another panda.


----------



## Suto96 (Oct 22, 2011)

Panada monks ftw <3
im going to love being on and i hope i can get my guild to let me be are monk healer!
The pokemon part will be fun, me and Grunty will destory every thing!

I bet they will have a turtle mount :3
maybe some kick ass dragon flying mount too who knows

and the free Diablo3  best part


----------



## valerian (Oct 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Mists of Pandaria expansion announced:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyeZ8khSEC0&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
> It features the Pandaren warriors and a new Monk class.



SWTOR and GW2 killer.


----------



## Pineapples (Oct 22, 2011)

I wonder when will we get to fight a full body Kil'jaeden. I think that he'll probably appear in the expansion after Panderia but I wouldn't mine him showing up in the next one.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 22, 2011)

Dang it, they might have roped my husband and myself back for an entire year with their . But it turns out that since we have the same Battle.net account but two World of Warcraft accounts we can only get one copy of Diablo III on the deal. Although I think the whole being illegal for family to play on the same battle.net account thing is pretty silly. We originally were going to get seperate accounts but this was when heirlooms couldn't be passed back and forth so...same account we went. However, I think we might be able to seperate our WoW accounts by contacting Account & Technical Services. Let's see if it works out. 

Oh, and the pandaren trailer looks absolutely gorgeous. I'm curious to see how this choosing which side to side with works out. Pet battles part makes me giggle.


----------



## Cronos (Oct 22, 2011)

any idea where i can watch the blizzcon for free ? fuck that online ticket


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 22, 2011)

*Metzen walks on stage wielding an Alliance sweater and a Doomhammer*
*Talks almost exclusively about the Alliance and Horde and about how this massive war is coming that will make Warcraft 2 look like shit, in the process his own eyeballs almost popping out from his excitement*
*Trailer rolls, shows absolutely nothing about the Horde/Alliance and its war, shows pandas instead*

*I sit there dumbfounded looking at the screen for 2 minutes*


----------



## Gnome (Oct 22, 2011)

The World said:


> You got to play as a Pandaren alongside Rexxar in Warcraft 3.
> 
> The fuck you talking about Gnome, a joke? He was a badass companion.
> 
> One of the best missions to do was with Rexxar and friends.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 22, 2011)

Metzen kind of looked like he was on speed when he came out to make that announcement. Just look at all that sweating and involuntary movement. But the faceless audience guy breaking Metzens concentration with the, "I love you, man!" was priceless. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muEViM6gBsc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 22, 2011)

*Blizzcon 2011 Footage!*​

*Spoiler*: _Mists of Pandaria Intro Panel_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7SQ6dXCJ20[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0aKeq-qkdI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0fhfIWqFNw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIWK_PegCUs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXnJ4n2C9r0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_jBlNX6ECs[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Talents and Classes Panel_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck7dFV3V4pw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VR87ZO9iqDQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IYq1YdLo3k[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rG_7zKQc_no[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Dungeons and Raids Panel_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clCayQwiRy0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi6CfoJ6WPs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJKu0PkB9F0[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _DANCE CONTEST_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlErvsyeXFs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDht6CDbPAI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nt1DUuPl4Es[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8Zz7FS1Pes[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 22, 2011)

I'll update that post later today when more panels are uploaded. :33


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 22, 2011)

I like the raid things called Sha's or whatever. They look cool.


----------



## Armaroller (Oct 22, 2011)

As someone who is fairly recent to WOW, I must say I have thoroughly enjoyed the game. I've been playing now since August and I have never been drawn so much into a game before. The last game that really drew me in was FFVII, but nothing like this. 

I am also looking forward to the new Kung-fu Panda expansion!


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Oct 23, 2011)

I have to say I am really tempted by that Annual Pass for free Diablo 3. But my only concern is that I quit the game shortly after I hit lv 85 when Cataclysm came out because of RL Commitments and because the endgame felt about exactly the same as what I did in Wrath but not as fun. Specifically, I really enjoyed Wintergrasp early on in Wrath before they ruined it with player caps and all that other stuff. Also, even though a lot of people hated the difficulty of the 25man raids that random people could pug it, I really enjoyed being able to pug 25 mans with random people because I really enjoyed that experience of playing with the rest of the server community. I raided 10 mans with my guild and would pug 25 mans back then.

So basically has anything changed in Cataclysm since 4.0 that would make it worthwhile to play again?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 23, 2011)

What happened to Arthas's body? What happened to Illidan's body? What about Kael'thas?

It is likely we will bring Illidan back, not so much for Kael'thas, he already had his come back. Arthas's body is somewhere but we don't really know where.

Black Temple was merely a setback.


----------



## Suto96 (Oct 23, 2011)

Why does Ghostcrawler hate paladins?
Answer: A ret paladin killed his parents.

best answer ever!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 23, 2011)

Illidan back. He'll be the on the kill Maiev.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 23, 2011)

Paladins should go back to playing like they did in BC, that way 90% of the current ones will never figure out how to play them.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 23, 2011)

That one questline in blasted lands where you serve that gnome warlock pretty much set up the whole idea that demon hunters can be resurrected. Since playing that quest, I've been 100% sure we'd be seeing Illidan again. :33


----------



## The World (Oct 23, 2011)

Illidan and Malfurion are like the coolest characters next to Grom and Saurfang.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 23, 2011)

Theramore getting destroyed by the Horde in patch 5.0

Que Alliance rage in 3.... 2.... 1...


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 24, 2011)

Should have destroyed Stormwind instead.

This city is a piece of shit compared to new Orgrimmar.

I demand a remade Stormwind.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 24, 2011)

Is it sad that the pokemon announcement got me more excited than the xpac?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 24, 2011)

The World said:


> Illidan and Malfurion are like the coolest characters next to Grom and Saurfang.



Boo, Grom's a douche. Durotan>>>Grom.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 24, 2011)

Garrosh needs to be killed off so Thrall can take over again.


----------



## valerian (Oct 24, 2011)

Gamon > Garrosh


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 24, 2011)

Of all the classes they could pick to bring to WoW, they choose kung fu panda monks.

Fuck off.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 25, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Boo, Grom's a douche. Durotan>>>Grom.



Grom is the shit! His spawn is a disappointment though 



Geralt of Rivia said:


> Illidan back. He'll be the on the kill Maiev.



If anyone character deserves a rez its Illidan. He got shafted in BC as a character


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 25, 2011)

How to troll 40 people at once:


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 26, 2011)

The new World of Warcraft Battleground is a Rip Off of Black Gaurden from Rift.

Even the lay out of the map, the location of he spawn points are almost exactly the same.

The Boss Mechanics for Deathwing Fight were stolen from Akylios, the Final Teir 2 Raid Boss in Rift. Basically all Blizzard did to change the fight up was they changed the color scheme and saturation.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 26, 2011)

Where did you find the info on the new BG from MoP? I couldn't.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 27, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> The new World of Warcraft Battleground is a Rip Off of Black Gaurden from Rift.
> 
> Even the lay out of the map, the location of he spawn points are almost exactly the same.
> 
> The Boss Mechanics for Deathwing Fight were stolen from Akylios, the Final Teir 2 Raid Boss in Rift. Basically all Blizzard did to change the fight up was they changed the color scheme and saturation.



>implying Rift has never stolen major plot/gameplay elements from Blizzard

Does it really matter? MMO's and FPS's have been doing this since the dawn of time. Just enjoy the fight.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm excited over the prospect of a DOTA battlegrounds. Sounds like it will be epic and not boring, plus it'll have that 'war-like' feel.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 28, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> The new World of Warcraft Battleground is a Rip Off of Black Gaurden from Rift.
> 
> Even the lay out of the map, the location of he spawn points are almost exactly the same.
> 
> The Boss Mechanics for Deathwing Fight were stolen from Akylios, the Final Teir 2 Raid Boss in Rift. Basically all Blizzard did to change the fight up was they changed the color scheme and saturation.



Considering Blizz more than likely had the Deathwing fight planned out long before Hammerknell was released i seriously doubt it was a copy.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 28, 2011)

I feel sorry for this guy I tried helping.

A level 19 twink on my server had just come back to WoW after not playing since BC. He had some amazing items, Shadowfang (worth 3k back in the day, which was a lot), cruel barb, fishing hat, nice enchants, everything.

He was asking trade how to turn off xp gain. I whispered him and told him the location. He thanked me, and told me that he wanted to get back into WoW. Then he told me about how much he missed his twink, and that he couldn't wait to get into BG's.

He entered Stormwind Keep with me.

And leveled from the exploration experience.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow, wow, I don't even know what kind of pain that guys in, I don't want to know.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 30, 2011)

AHAHAHA, that's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 31, 2011)

Fucking priceless.
Twinks were the bane of many of my alts' existence. Serves him right.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow, so I got hacked about 3  months ago, right before i stopped playing to take a break again, I come back and figure out that the hacker back then, decided to parental control my account right before I quit so now I can't play after 10:15 am.

Blizzard support can't deal with parental controls, instead I have to call Billing. My phone is not working atm so this is great!

Edit: Used skype to call them, wow, you actually have to send ID verification in the mail to them to get Parental Controls removed. What a fucking joke.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 31, 2011)

You should be thankful, the hacker is trying to protect you.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 1, 2011)

oh em ef gee

Limited to only playing an Hour of wow a day with this pc shit. fml, so bored


----------



## Starrk (Nov 1, 2011)

My guild leader forced my epic mage into our 2nd FL group so she could bring in her own mage for gear. After the OT had a problem with this, guess whose pally got the spot?

: /


----------



## The World (Nov 1, 2011)

Goova said:


> oh em ef gee
> 
> Limited to only playing an Hour of wow a day with this pc shit. fml, so bored



Get an authenticator you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 1, 2011)

I've had one.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a question for all you WoW elites does Blizzard sell time cards? ya know a cheap way of paying to play WoW?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 1, 2011)

here

you can get a physical time card at your local video game store, lasts 2 months, idk how much it costs


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 1, 2011)

Is it possible for WoW to mess your motherboard? if you try and run it with the minimum requirements?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2011)

Not really, if you're computer starts to essentially go into a meltdown it will just crash or bsod. In which case, you know your computer probably can't handle it.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 2, 2011)

If my account is suspended or banned does that mean i can't play WoW anymore? even if i didn't do anything to get banned in the first place?


----------



## Savior (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm sooo bored of firelands....

Thankfully my spriest is 4/4 heroic tier and fairly good gear so Ima afk till a week before Dragon Soul then apply to some good guilds for progression.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 5, 2011)

hey yo yo yo yo

someone help me. i dont have a printer or access to one, Parental controls restrict me to an hour a day(put on by a hacker), need someone to print out the ToU and then PM me and I'll give you details. So i can actually play wow again.

many reps for you if you do this


----------



## Gnome (Nov 5, 2011)

Pretty sure you can send it to them digitally, IIRC. And you also need to send a photo I.D license, not sure if that's something you want someone else to handle for you.

I had my account hacked a while back to, I went through all the steps. I tried sending it physically printed out and digitally. I was refused to have anything done both times and then told to call blizzard support, who just told me to do what I just did by sending in the information.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah, they said i need to have a physical copy of the ToU, sign all the stuff, and take a picture of it. I already did that to my ID, took a picture of it, but i still need the ToU and I dont have a printer so schucks


----------



## Kanali (Nov 6, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> If my account is suspended or banned does that mean i can't play WoW anymore? even if i didn't do anything to get banned in the first place?



If your account is banned, I'm pretty sure you can make a new one. You will never get banned for not doing anything and you can always get in touch with them and get them to revoke the ban if for example you were hacked and the hacker got your account banned.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 8, 2011)

Whenever a new expansion rolls around I always feel like I should stock up on things that might sell well. Like this time around, pets. But I'm so lazy and I never use my gold for anything anyway. >.>;


Stark said:


> My guild leader forced my epic mage into our 2nd FL group so she could bring in her own mage for gear. After the OT had a problem with this, guess whose pally got the spot?
> 
> : /


Ugh, that does blow. Was this the guild you got an interview for a month or so ago? The best on your server or whatnot? 


Goova said:


> yeah, they said i need to have a physical copy of the ToU, sign all the stuff, and take a picture of it. I already did that to my ID, took a picture of it, but i still need the ToU and I dont have a printer so schucks


Public libraries can offer printing services. Over here each page only costs 15 cents so you might want to try that out.


----------



## Doge (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow, I thought about coming back for retail after cata, but it's official I'm never coming back.

After hearing an insane amount of buzz about the possibility of an Azshara or Sargeras expansion and how much of Warcraft's story is behind it, I'm feeling pretty out of it when Blizzard decides to base an entire expansion around an April Fool's joke.  

I mean, Tuskarr were pretty stupid but it didn't revolve around them, and every other xpac was relevant to previous warcraft lore/history/whatever.  But this takes the cake.  Even I, who played BC and some Wrath, thinks this is absolute BS.  Mists of Pandaman is either a kid friendly evolution of WoW, a crappy idea by their president, or an overall catering to the Chinese.

I'll stick with my private server.  A world revolving around pandas won't do it for me.  They had their chance with the possibilities of Emerald Dream, Sargeras, etc.  But instead the PANDAmonium takes it for Blizzard.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 8, 2011)

Pandarens weren't an April fools joke. All though they were a joke, some concept artist at Blizzard was told he looked like a panda or something, so they would look for hints of panda features in his drawings. So he decided to draw a panda one time, the retarded fans liked the drawing and demanded a panda be put into the game. So they put it in an extra mission thing in Frozen Throne.

Regardless to all that, Fuck Pandas, shits retarded.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 8, 2011)

My Prot Pally got 6/7 on Sunday. 

We were 4/7 at the beginning of the night, and basically had Shannox, Beth'tilac, Rhyolith, and Baleroc downed by our 2nd raid night (Sunday) every week. We had tried Alysrazor a few times in the past few weeks, but we'd been having some attendance issues with our group, but this week we had everyone.

Wiped on her once when she had done her Re-ignition Phase 3 times (after which she's grounded, and casts a stacking AoE that will essentially kill us as a soft enrage) and the pulsing AoE combined with the Blazing Claw debuff caught up to us. 2nd attempt was much better. The only problem we had was during the 2nd set of Hatchlings, my Bear tank partner died , and (luckily) his Hatchling Imprinted on me. I managed to tank them both (since he couldn't grab aggro because of Fixation) and we finished off the 2nd one during the tornado phase (with me sidestepping like a boss, lol).

After the 3rd Burn phase, the raid positioned behind her and me and the tank stood on opposite sides to trade taunts. Managed to down her with everyone alive. 
We moved to Domo, and discovered none of us had ever fought him on any of our toons. We took a 15 minute break to read up and watch vids on the fight, and we gave it a go, with me switching to Ret. After a couple wipes, we downed him with everyone alive again. 

Next we cleared up to Rag and threw in an attempt. Got him to 76% before we died. 
Pretty good weekend.

@YK: No, that guild was avoiding contact with me for a whle now, so I just went to where my Mage already was.

For reference, my toons are all on Bladefist US Horde, named Emevoli (Rogue), Ecievoli (Mage), Buffyria (Priest), and Lilynette (Pally). I love having that name for my pally.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 8, 2011)

You know, they said at Blizzcon that Blizzard has "At least 2 major releases planned for next year."

Heart of the Swarm and Diablo III are already confirmed for 2012 launches, which tells me they're not even sure they'll even be able to release MOP in 2012.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 8, 2011)

They probably won't release MOP next year, they didn't even have much to show, much less anything impressive like an expansion boss or something.


----------



## Levithian (Nov 11, 2011)

First Cows then wolfs now panda bear characters, whats next talking frogs? Lol


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm trying to get perma banned swiftly so I can get my annual pass canceled.

Been spamming chat/advertising gold but that only got me a 3 hour ban. I can't find a good 
*Spoiler*: __ 



free speed hack


 anywhere that would do the trick, so I dunno what's left. I don't want to trudge through several 72 hour/week bans first.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 12, 2011)

Is there a way to join a private server where Blizzard would notice? That might do it.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 12, 2011)

I got it. Going to set up a fishing bot in front of a large crowd and just go at it. I can't find a good speed hack.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 12, 2011)

Why get an annual pass if you never intended to stay for a year anyway.  Also I don't get the pandaren hate, at least wait until we know wtf the gameplay and full lore is like instead of going "EWW PANDAS"



Stark said:


> My Prot Pally got 6/7 on Sunday.
> 
> We were 4/7 at the beginning of the night, and basically had Shannox, Beth'tilac, Rhyolith, and Baleroc downed by our 2nd raid night (Sunday) every week. We had tried Alysrazor a few times in the past few weeks, but we'd been having some attendance issues with our group, but this week we had everyone.
> 
> ...



Yeah Alys is a bitch and a half.  My guild finally figured out the best mechanics for her (well basically they did what i said we were meant to do before the first wipe) until we realised that I forgot to mention about the soft enrage timer and had 2 dps down at the time she remained grounded.

Funny thing is that while we were doing that an ex guildy was gloating in her real ID about one shotting all the heroics in her new guild.  What she didn't realise is that all the officers in both guilds know each other and they mentioned that actually they only did heroic Shannox and she was being carried by people in Heroic Fireland gear.

Next thing we found out she left that guild and is now playing on a seperate server.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 12, 2011)

I was confident I was going to but over the last month I've changed my view and I am kind of sick of this game, burned out. I don't care anymore. Anyway, did some speed hacking and I should be on my way to a perma. So I can invest the money elsewhere, yay!


----------



## BrokenBonds (Nov 12, 2011)

Literally a day after I spent $30 on a prepaid WoW card I was banned due to a "chargeback."  Why does Blizzard do this too me?  Anyone have any clue how I repay a "chargeback" when I have no credit card?


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 12, 2011)

Ugh, been getting bogus "Blizzard" warning mails


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol they keep throwing 3 hour bans at me.

i'm literally doing everything in my power to get a perma, are they trolling me?

I've speed hacked, insulted gms, the works. I mean, come on!


----------



## Starrk (Nov 14, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Lol they keep throwing 3 hour bans at me.
> 
> i'm literally doing everything in my power to get a perma, are they trolling me?
> 
> I've speed hacked, insulted gms, the works. I mean, come on!



They probably know your intentions and are punishing you by not really punishing you.

Or something.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't matter anymore, man!

I got a GM specialist to talk to someone higher up and they fucking cancelled my annual pass! And I only got a 72h ban!

Woot! Now I can sell the account!


----------



## Savior (Nov 16, 2011)

Let me know how much you get for it.


----------



## Levithian (Nov 22, 2011)

Monk is my favorite melee class in all MMO's, WoWs take on the class should be interesting.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2011)

So the man of a thousand facts got a wow commercial >>

[YOUTUBE]arKpdxjHamI[/YOUTUBE]

Now I must retire my hunter as i can't stand to be assossiated with that guy.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 24, 2011)

Chuck Norris plays Alliance.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 29, 2011)

Patch 4.3 is live. So far all I have to say is that the way transmog works makes me sad. The only thing I ended up changing was making my belt a less bulky looking one. A pity it is limited by type and I can't make items look like white/grey ones. D:


----------



## Pineapples (Nov 30, 2011)

Currently collecting my new priest look. Yes, all these items are cloth and, should be since all are uncommon+, transmog-able.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 1, 2011)

I love that commerical of Chuck Norris. Not only did the Alliance kill the Lich King (story wise) but they also have Chuck Norris OFFICIALLY. 

Something happened to me last night I never thought possibe. Besides getting my big boy hairs on my chest, I also solod Heroic Magisters Terrace. Yeah I usually wiped on the trash to the first boss, but apperently my box is so small, I can run right past 90% of the trash. The only trash I ran into last night was the trash in the courtyard comming down the stairs near the last big golmn and the eels. They killed me ONCE because I wasn't watching my Ghost Wolves nor was I using Greater Healing Wave. 



Still no mount drop. It dropped once and I offered the guy running it with me 1000G for the mount. He learned it way too fast. I was pretty pissed off, I'm not sure if he was telling me the truth if he'd sell it to me or not. But when I get that damn mount, I'll try again next week for Huntsmans, and after I hate 85 and am waiting on Heroics, I'll farm Stratholme some more. 

Also healed Black Temple by myself. Didn't think I could do it. You really do need a 5 man group of high 80s. I was the only 84, had an 85 tank and 7 other 85s. We annihilated that place. Sunwell Plat was also pretty easy. I got all my T6 from Sunwell & Hyjal. All I need now are the Shoulderpads... which is odd. I noticed something...

Tier 1: Need Shoulderpads
Tier 2: Need Helm, Shoulder, Gloves
Tier 4: Last piece I got was the Shoulders
Tier 5: Gloves (Also need off hand Molten Fury)
Tier 6: Shoulders
Tier 7: Last piece was shoulder
Tier 8: Last piece was Shoulder
Tier 9: Last piece was Legs.
Tier 10: need Head, Gloves & Shoulders

I noticed a bit of a pattern. Anyone else?


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 1, 2011)

Good blizzard, you killed once more the motherfucking lore


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

What? Does this mean no more dragons? What a crock of shit.


----------



## Ilikehealz (Dec 1, 2011)

Okay so, I haven't even touched the game since i got to 85.
Which was before all this Panderin crap came out.
What do i need to expect when/if i start up again? :/

Server--> Oceanic: Khaz' Goroth.
85 Disc Priest.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 2, 2011)

Mists of Panderia hasn't hit yet. Not even close.

4.3, the newest patch, dropped on Tuesday. Be ready for another raid, 3 dungeons, an updated Darkmoon Faire, Raid Finder, Transmorgrifying(sp?), and Void Storage.


----------



## Ilikehealz (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Stark.
Yeah I'm not sure if I should start up again or just wait for Star Wars: The Old Republic.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 3, 2011)

duoranger said:


> Good blizzard, you killed once more the motherfucking lore



I'm not sure how this makes me feel : / I was so excited when they got unique models and Kalecgos became one, what is this shit?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 3, 2011)

Thrall was suppose to become a dragon, this saddens me.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 4, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I'm not sure how this makes me feel : / I was so excited when they got unique models and Kalecgos became one, what is this shit?



Basically we are not going to help you with shit anymore message from the dragons.  Considering they claimed to have been the one to take down malygos alone, done more stuff than i remember them doing during the fight against the Lich King and for the past few thousand years their biggest fight has been against deathwing and the black dragons.

Also the infinite dragons are defeated in End of time instance means there isn't much left for them.  Sure there is still the legion out there but we can't always have it so we run to the dragons to back us up every time something goes tits up.

This isn't to say they are no longer around, a dragons life span is centuries long (hell in lore the youngest adult Blood Elf was born before the orcs came through the portal the first time), just they are no longer imortal and no longer can be relied for to get us out of trouble.

And i still don't get the hate on pandaren.  It isn't like Blizz just brought something up that doesn't exist in lore, they have been around since Warcraft 3 like most of the species we know.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Thrall was suppose to become a dragon, this saddens me.



I hate him so much. So very much. Marty Stu'ing all over my game.


----------



## sori (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if it would have even been lorically(if it's not a word, I'm MAKING IT ONE) possible. From my own view point, if you look at the different dragons, they all exhibit mage/druid like properties when it comes to what spells they use.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 7, 2011)

Killed Deathwing the day before my time expires. Uninstalled WoW, no regrets.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 9, 2011)

Thrall is a piece of shit, sure.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 9, 2011)

sori said:


> I'm not sure if it would have even been lorically(if it's not a word, I'm MAKING IT ONE) possible. From my own view point, if you look at the different dragons, they all exhibit mage/druid like properties when it comes to what spells they use.



Thralls a shaman, nothing more earth like than a shaman, which fits Neltharions job better than all the other classes.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Dec 11, 2011)

Fuck me, after being banned for six months I'm feeling the WoW cravings again. I know WoW is becoming absolute shit but _I must play it again_.

Made a ticket so they can resolve this fucking chargeback shit. Bet they're just going to tell me to call them though... fuck that.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 16, 2011)

IS it me or was Cata a BIG LET DOWN. I mean apperently Deathwing is too easy to kill, unlike the Lich King and Kel'Jaeden.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2011)

I got a free 7 days from blizz, so in the last 3 days I geared up my warrior from a 350 ilvl to like 375 and then killed Deathwing, don't feel like playing anymore. The fight was pretty neat though, and for someone like me who doesn't have all the time in the world to dedicate to WoW, I think it was neat that I could do that.


----------



## River Song (Dec 18, 2011)

Might try this, any tips or hints. I'm thinking an elemental shaman an warlock or a mage. Which one is better?


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm having a shitty fuckin' time with Cata. My random groups cannot clear any Heroic Shadowfan Keep & Heroic Deadmines. We wipe all the time. I know I'm not a shitty healer or terrible DPS. Every time I try to get my loot bag, it's fucking Heroic Grim Batol. I HATE THAT INSTANCE. I'm starting to think all the good players quit and left the baddies behind.



River Song said:


> Might try this, any tips or hints. I'm thinking an elemental shaman an warlock or a mage. Which one is better?



Mage & Warlocks have PVP trees (Arcane & Affliction last time I checked) while Elemental Shaman get's heavier armor. Shaman can Banish elementals & morph a player into an animal, same with the Mage. Warlocks cannot do either. Mages offer good and quick casting buffs, Shaman offer totems which are extremely good shockingly enough in PVP. Warlocks have devastating spells and Pets to increase the damage they deal over all. Shaman can turn into wolves isntantly and move 30% faster but unless you got points in that talent, takes time. Mages can jujmp about 30 meters away. Warlocks... not srue.

I'm bad with Warlocks. I don't run them at all. I play a shaman. It just depends really what kinda spells you like more. Arcane, Ice, Fire, Nature or Shadow.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, Deathwing was the least epic final boss I've ever seen.

I could have slept through it.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 18, 2011)

4.3 was one uninspired re-used boss/mob model after another. It's painfully obvious that all of Blizzard's quality developers are working on other projects. 



			
				BrokenBonds said:
			
		

> Fuck me, after being banned for six months I'm feeling the WoW cravings again. I know WoW is becoming absolute shit but I must play it again.


Just play TOR.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 22, 2011)

He could if the queue times were not showing up as 1 hour but in reality end up being 2-3 hour waits.

TBH the end cinematic was kind of bleh.  But considering how the Old gods messed up Deathwing and End time you find out they also will mess up Nozdormu it still makes sense that they actually give up their powers and aspect priveladges then watch themselves slowly descend into madness and become the opposite of what they are supposed to be.


----------



## sori (Dec 23, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Thralls a shaman, nothing more earth like than a shaman, which fits Neltharions job better than all the other classes.



Then there would be the point that shamans are more than earth, they're a combination of the elements. By such fact, I do not know of a flight who uses more than their healing and base elemental spells.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 24, 2011)

I might renew my sub. I had a lot of fun int the Hour of Twilight Heroics, those are relatively easy with some great gear, unlike the other Cata heroics. Then agian, maybe I just find a lot of baddies?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 9, 2012)

Heh, long time since anyone posted in here, eh? I renewed for a month, just in time for Valentine's it seems. Going to get the lovely bird mount. In other news, any Minecraft fans out there? Take a gander at this craziness! -


----------



## James Bond (Feb 10, 2012)

Games lost all appeal to me, miss old days of TBC and WOTLK when all my mates still played and there was acctually stuff to do besides raiding at end game. Shame as well cause I worked hard on my character.


----------



## FrayedThread (Feb 10, 2012)

Ah, I miss old WoW too.
Iv'e been playing it since before BC - I must have only been about 7 or 8 years old then. Stupid father getting me hooked onto things 

Cataclysm hasn't been all that great for me. 
I have only done Baradin Hold as a raid, and no one else seems to be doing pugs for any.
My guild is kinda dead right now and before we could only manage to do Shannox on FL 

There aren't any mounts I can get without a group now, I got all the ones you could get my soloing (save the Zulian Tiger which didn't drop for me before ZG was redone).

I like the new quests to do whilst leveling alts, but everything seems... too easy now.
Not nescessarily a bad thing when you look at the surface, but there was a certain element there that now ceases to exist.

Must say that Wotlk was my favourite expansion, even if it did get rather tedious towards the end.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 11, 2012)

WotLK was too easy, it is good they made the raids harder. Infact I wish they had made them even more harder without any nerfing at all.  Though they could have made some of the content more fun at least levelling wasn't a snore fest like in northrend.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 17, 2012)

Free...level 80? 

Blizzard, why must you do this? Just when I forgot this game existed.


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2012)

Only with some stupid friend plan.

Give it to me Ms. T. :33


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 17, 2012)

I haven't been invited back by anyone yet.

Holding off on that until my new pc parts come in.


----------



## rac585 (Mar 19, 2012)

Waiting 'til I can actually afford a decent gaming headset to arena with. So much free -and- useful stuff, it's hard to pass this up.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 19, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> I haven't been invited back by anyone yet.
> 
> Holding off on that until my new pc parts come in.



I got an invite back from somebody in the clan i was in. Not sure if its legit, because it dosnt sound like something she'd say 

Still ignored it, with D3 only 2 months away 

And all but 1 of my PC upgrade parts are on the way


----------



## Gnome (Mar 19, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> I got an invite back from somebody in the clan i was in. Not sure if its legit, because* it dosnt sound like something she'd say*
> 
> Still ignored it, with D3 only 2 months away
> 
> And all but 1 of my PC upgrade parts are on the way



Could just be the default automated message it sends if you don't type your own.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 22, 2012)

I got my Mists beta invite yesterday, now if only I felt like playing it 

Well I guess I'll probably try it. Else I'd feel like a tool for asking someone add me to the early invite list.


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 22, 2012)

First wave of beta invites have been sent out!
 also a live stream on MMO Champion somewhere if anyones interested


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 23, 2012)

Female Panderans are pretty adorable but what I'm in love with is the serpent mount, oh my! I love looking at the character models for the new incoming creatures, they look so cool. Although I would not want to run into one of these:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-PHxfVnQIg[/YOUTUBE]


Ms. T said:


> I haven't been invited back by anyone yet.
> 
> Holding off on that until my new pc parts come in.


Let me send an invite back for you, I want the mount and most of the people I know who care are already playing. !


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh wow.

4 months away from WoW, and I come back to people _still_ making kung-fu panda jokes.  



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Female Panderans are pretty adorable but what I'm in love with is the serpent mount, oh my! I love looking at the character models for the new incoming creatures, they look so cool. Although I would not want to run into one of these:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-PHxfVnQIg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Let me send an invite back for you, I want the mount and most of the people I know who care are already playing. !



You say this just after I accept an invite. 

That said, you can find someone to res here.



Sending out 2 invites a day, you're bound to get your spectral mount. (Probably in 1-3 days, depending on who you invite) :33


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh, I almost forgot!

Did you guys see the Ranma-themed area in the MoP beta? 

Cursed. Pools.


----------



## noraktar (Mar 25, 2012)

I have the annual pass, but they didn't send me a beta invite yet. Someone said more than 90% people with annual pass won't get a beta invite until a month before release. I hope that won't be true.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 25, 2012)

This more or less sums up my experience since rolling a mage.





noraktar said:


> I have the annual pass, but they didn't send me a beta invite yet. Someone said more than 90% people with annual pass won't get a beta invite until a month before release. I hope that won't be true.



I believe they said they were doing beta invites in waves.

Press gets priority, since they can generate hype for the game.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 25, 2012)

Haven't posted here in a long time, gonna update the Blog I use to let everyone know my toons.

Got 7 85s now. My Priest has killed Deathwing twice and my Rogue has once. Feeling real good going into MoP.


----------



## lord_itachi (Mar 26, 2012)

Working on heroic Hagara.
DIE, BITCH, DIE!


----------



## lord_itachi (Mar 26, 2012)

Working on heroic Hagara.
DIE, HO, DIE!


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 27, 2012)

Aeonaxx, _you will be mine._


----------



## FrayedThread (Apr 19, 2012)

Just poking this thread back to life...

I liked the Pandaren starting zone, though it makes me think about how much more fun it is compared to old Elwyn or Durotar. Not even sure what I would do without dungeon finder or the battle queue, I remember when you had to go and actually gather people yourself and had to visit a battle master.

On another note I abandoned my DK in WotLK because I was hopeless at DPS, but I started playing that char again and now i'm usually top of the meter 
So I appreciate the changes 



Ms. T said:


> Aeonaxx, _you will be mine._



The time-lost drake still eludes me


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 19, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

